# On-Road Racing @ Indy Slots



## Crptracer

Indy Slots...Beechgrove,Indiana....1/12th scale wens...racing starts at 7:00
1/10th friday's at 7:00....Looking for racers....33' X 63'....1/12th has a small following and 1/10th is almost non exsistent would be possible to move 1/10th to saturdays @ noon if there is some intrest owner is very flexible and would appreciate the buiness....Let me know....If you go and check the track out tell them some guy named Crptracer sent you...:thumbsup:....Thanks hope to get some racers from this...:wave:


----------



## yokman

i will do just that.thanks crptracer.




i am still down just havent found that deal on a 008 xray yet.


----------



## CClay1282

Hey yok, do you have, or are you gonna get a 1/12 on road. I just got one. Im racing down in linton tomorrow, may have to try out indy slots soon. What are the entry fees up there?


----------



## Part Timer

I can't believe how popular 1/12th seems right now. I hope to make it to INdy and check their track out sometime too. Week nights would be tough with work and being 1.5 hours away though.


----------



## yokman

i would like to get a 12th but i am looking at a new TC.might have to change the name from yokman to x man


----------



## Crptracer

Guys appreciate the response.....We could run some 1/12th on saturdays w/ 1/10th but wens nights there are about 7 guys who run all year round...I am going to get down to linton to run on a sat. night but wow that 6:00pm race time is late since I live 1.5 north of linton:freak:


----------



## Crptracer

yokman said:


> i would like to get a 12th but i am looking at a new TC.might have to change the name from yokman to x man


 If your interested I might have a spare crc Gen-x for ya....:thumbsup: I also have a line on a tamiya 415 tc if your interested....


----------



## Crptracer

All you guys should check out the GEN-X 10 at calandra's website....


----------



## CClay1282

where do you live crptracer? I live about 1.5 hrs northeast of linton. What are the entry fees up there? do those guys race every wednesday all year long?


----------



## 67-4-fun

Crptracer said:


> All you guys should check out the GEN-X 10 at calandra's website....


would make a great velo car with batteries down the middle and if it had side shocks instead of tube's, but that can be changed pretty easy.


----------



## yokman

Crptracer said:


> All you guys should check out the GEN-X 10 at calandra's website....




politcal issue's with crc.not a big fan of his.i am really wanting a xray t2 008 right now.i will let ya know when i find a ride though.


----------



## Crptracer

CClay1282 said:


> where do you live crptracer? I live about 1.5 hrs northeast of linton. What are the entry fees up there? do those guys race every wednesday all year long?


I live on the southwest side of Indy in between 67 and 37....Entry fees $10 and yes they pretty much race all year round...:thumbsup:


----------



## Crptracer

67-4-fun said:


> would make a great velo car with batteries down the middle and if it had side shocks instead of tube's, but that can be changed pretty easy.


 The Velo....Thats an onroad car its a blown up version of the 1/12th....Onroad pan trying to make a come back....


----------



## Crptracer

WENS> Night 1/12th @ INDY SLOTS.........


----------



## dodgeit

hay do you guys have a night they race sliders? and if so do they run stock or do they run b/L. thanks.


----------



## CClay1282

Hey crptracer, i posted in the linton thread too, but i think me and throttleking are gonna come up to the slots for some 1/12th wed. Should be fun. Do you guys have parts for a CRC 3.2R?


----------



## Crptracer

CClay1282 said:


> Hey crptracer, i posted in the linton thread too, but i think me and throttleking are gonna come up to the slots for some 1/12th wed. Should be fun. Do you guys have parts for a CRC 3.2R?


 let me know what parts you need....

I am not sure what is in stock....But I have a 3.2 that I dont run so if there is somethin you need I can let you use the parts or whatever I am sure we can work somethin out....:thumbsup:

P.S......We run 27t....but if you only have brushless it wont matter will run w/ya anyway...


----------



## Part Timer

Do you guys run anything on Saturday nights or afternoon? I have to catch an early flight out on Sunday morning so I will be in Indy Saturday afternoon. Though I would try to stop by and see the place and meet some of you guys if it is open.

Thanks,


----------



## Crptracer

Part Timer said:


> Do you guys run anything on Saturday nights or afternoon? I have to catch an early flight out on Sunday morning so I will be in Indy Saturday afternoon. Though I would try to stop by and see the place and meet some of you guys if it is open.
> 
> Thanks,


 Well right now there isnt anything running saturday mornings...However the track is setup and at around 5:00 they run indoor offroad for 1/18th scale...You could atleast see the place its very nice and well kept....The reason for 1/12th on wens is some of the guys have odd work schedules....I am planning a trip down to Linton in the near future probably next week it would be awesome if we could setup some kind of series or something like that so we could enjoy both tracks but with the distance it would be rather difficult and I wouldnt want to take away from lintons buisness because the only reasonable day for you guys would probably be sat. mornings unfortunately cause Indy slots runs oval on sunday's and you guys wouldnt want to come on wens. with the drive I wouldnt think....When will you be back from your trip? That way I could plan to try and come down with a few guys hopefully, So we could meet then.....Have a safe trip:wave:


----------



## Part Timer

I leave Sunday and won't be back until the next Sunday. A series would be great. They are getting ready to run a big offroad series with about 4 tracks around the state. It would be cool if you guys could come down then we could get a group to go up there. I am going to try to stop in Saturday and see the place.


Bob


----------



## Crptracer

Part Timer said:


> I leave Sunday and won't be back until the next Sunday. A series would be great. They are getting ready to run a big offroad series with about 4 tracks around the state. It would be cool if you guys could come down then we could get a group to go up there. I am going to try to stop in Saturday and see the place.
> 
> 
> Bob




Well I guess I will see ya when you get back.....:wave:


----------



## Crptracer

Thanks to the guys that came out from hoosier hobbies ( Chris,Jeremy) sorry if I get the names wrong....:wave:


----------



## CClay1282

Im chris, and it was jeremiah. I had alot of fun, even though i had some problems and couldnt drive too well. I will be back sometime soon. Hope to see you all again.


----------



## 67-4-fun

like to come down also and do some 1/12 scale racing but with you guys racing on wed. nights it's out for me as I work nights, but maybe sometime I'll get up there.

JP


----------



## CClay1282

had a blast last night. even won part of my entry fee back. Entry fee was $10 and i got third in the main so i got $1.00 back. Second place gets $2.00 and first gets $3.00. Was a lot of fun.


----------



## CClay1282

Should be up there wednesday. I will be by myself though.


----------



## Railroader

dodgeit said:


> hay do you guys have a night they race sliders? and if so do they run stock or do they run b/L. thanks.


Sliders run on Thursday nights at 7pm (doors open @ 5pm) and also on Sunday @ 1pm (doors open @ 11am).

Basically there are three classes:

Over 4 seconds/lap (these guys are mostly stock). This is the largest class.
Modified - nearly anything goes. Just need to keep the basic body the same. (pretty much all brushless).
Late Model Bodies - Same as modified but with the late model bodies.

I assume when the new Losi Late Model 1/18 comes out that it will be a stock class.


----------



## Railroader

Also, a few of us are trying to get a 1/12 NASCAR body oval class running on Thursday and Sunday.

Simple rules so far:
1/12 scale pan car - any chassis
4-cell NiMh
Any motor.

Practicing last night, a 13.5 car was beating a 10.5 car in lap times. The 10.5 was just too fast for the small track.


----------



## j21moss

what happen to onroad on Friday nights????? Thinking about running TC this Friday..


----------



## Crptracer

j21moss said:


> what happen to onroad on Friday nights????? Thinking about running TC this Friday..


No one has been showing up...I think mostly due to the track setup being very tight....


----------



## CClay1282

The track is definately perfect for 1/12th on road though. i have enjoyed the times i have been up there to run.


----------



## j21moss

yep..your right no TC's.. went there tonight and all they had was 1/18th 4wd and mini coopers classes.. bummer!!!!!


----------



## Crptracer

j21moss said:


> yep..your right no TC's.. went there tonight and all they had was 1/18th 4wd and mini coopers classes.. bummer!!!!!


 Notice how tight the track was setup....Saturday mornings till 5pm the track is open and road course is still setup...could run then


----------



## nickcacc

j21moss said:


> yep..your right no TC's.. went there tonight and all they had was 1/18th 4wd and mini coopers classes.. bummer!!!!!


Jerri, you ever want to run 1/18th, I got an Xray just sitting around. Stock and a mod motor. Not sure how good the tires are and needs batteries. Feel free to borrow it indefinitely.


----------



## j21moss

watz up there Nickster..thanks for the invite but the 1/18th they were running were with the huge tires on it.. like offroad type, so don't think that would work, but if something changes.. I will take you up on that!!! Thanks!!


----------



## CClay1282

hey moss, i think they run touring car adapters and run tc tires on them. I had a set for my 1/18th scale when i was running it.


----------



## nickcacc

CClay1282 said:


> hey moss, i think they run touring car adapters and run tc tires on them. I had a set for my 1/18th scale when i was running it.


Do they run 1/18th scale bodies on them? Doesn't that look a little weird?


----------



## CClay1282

Yeah, it looks weird but you have so much better variety of tc foams than they do for the 1/18th.


----------



## dodgeit

Railroader said:


> Sliders run on Thursday nights at 7pm (doors open @ 5pm) and also on Sunday @ 1pm (doors open @ 11am).
> 
> Basically there are three classes:
> 
> Over 4 seconds/lap (these guys are mostly stock). This is the largest class.
> Modified - nearly anything goes. Just need to keep the basic body the same. (pretty much all brushless).
> Late Model Bodies - Same as modified but with the late model bodies.
> 
> I assume when the new Losi Late Model 1/18 comes out that it will be a stock class.


hey railroader thanks for the heads up. i just put a late model body set up on my slider. would like to try your track some time. thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## Crptracer

Any of you guys want to run TC on friday nights?? I could try and see if we could open the track up.....


----------



## Crptracer

THIS FRIDAY THE 18TH BRING OUT YOUR T/C's AND MINNI COOPERS AND LETS RUN SOME ONROAD>>>ROLL CALL WHOS IN?????

:wave::woohoo::woohoo::wave::woohoo::woohoo::wave::woohoo:


----------



## Miller Time

Crptracer said:


> THIS FRIDAY THE 18TH BRING OUT YOUR T/C's AND MINNI COOPERS AND LETS RUN SOME ONROAD>>>ROLL CALL WHOS IN?????


You are:thumbsup:, I would but I can't find my T/C


----------



## Crptracer

Miller Time said:


> You are:thumbsup:, I would but I can't find my T/C


I know where it is.....:wave:


----------



## Crptracer

Vintage Trans-Am racing is coming to Indy Slots

Find out more about rules and regulations at usvintagetransam.com we are going to run any 1/10th scale chassiss 4cell and 27t or mabuci sealed can motors. We are looking at friday nights or saturday afternoon. We need some input and intrest to get this going they allready running it up north at summit raceway and we would hope that it will pick-up and run down south at hoosier hobbies which could turnout to have a series or a finally type race. If you are interested please let it be known..:wave:


----------



## jarmuth

*Sounds Great*

This sounds like a really fun class. I will build one up, but will only be able to race occasionally. Friday nights are really bad for me except in the spring and summer.

I guess I won't get rid of my TC5 now.


----------



## Crptracer

THANKS JOHN...Hope to see ya there....Any other takers....


----------



## jarmuth

*On Order*

As soon as I posted the reply, I ordered an HPI Barracuda and the tires I will need. I can hardly wait to see how it looks. If I don't get to race it, it will look really cool on my shelf.

He Carpet Racer. Are you running the B44 in any of the state races at Linton or anywhere?


----------



## Crptracer

He Carpet Racer. Are you running the B44 in any of the state races at Linton or anywhere?[/QUOTE]

Actually I got an offer I couldnt refuse and I parted ways with it....Which wasnt difficult since planet closed.....You gonna be there this friday...


----------



## Crptracer

Hey hope you can make a few of these would be nice to get 1/10th goin at slots...Plus the VTA class also looks cool....


----------



## Crptracer

Crist you wanna run some VTA....


----------



## Miller Time

Steve, you just posting to reach 420 posts or do you actually think that slow


----------



## Crptracer

Both....


----------



## Crptracer

So What....


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

For some recent news on the USVTA class, check out this link - http://www.hpiracing.com/news/2008032701/

I need to get motivated and buy a body/wheels/tires and see if I can make it down there Friday.


----------



## Crptracer

IndyRC_Racer said:


> For some recent news on the USVTA class, check out this link - http://www.hpiracing.com/news/2008032701/
> 
> I need to get motivated and buy a body/wheels/tires and see if I can make it down there Friday.


 Dude, My TC4 is vta and ready....I am bringing a minni cooper and my t/c and the vta car so I can run whatever.......LETS GO RACIN....


----------



## Railroader

Crptracer said:


> Vintage Trans-Am racing is coming to Indy Slots
> 
> Find out more about rules and regulations at usvintagetransam.com we are going to run any 1/10th scale chassiss 4cell and 27t or mabuci sealed can motors. We are looking at friday nights or saturday afternoon. We need some input and intrest to get this going they allready running it up north at summit raceway and we would hope that it will pick-up and run down south at hoosier hobbies which could turnout to have a series or a finally type race. If you are interested please let it be known..:wave:


I'm interested. 

Are these the rules we are going to follow (with deviation with the mabuchi sealed motor)? http://www.apexspeed.com/usvintagetransam/rules/index.html

Looks like some good rules. What about allowing the 17.5 brushless as in the rules on the VTA website? I'm good either way. 27 brushed or 17.5 brushless.

Are we using the spec tires in the rules, or foams?

PS: I'm, Tom. The guy with the red mini-cooper M0-3R and the AE 18R with the truck body of friday nights.


----------



## MDB

I am planning on trying to race TC tonight. What are you running motor wise for classes? I currently have a 13.5 in it and will try that,whatever classit fits into.

Later,

Mark


----------



## Crptracer

SWWEEEETTT,......Glad to see some interest.....As far as the VTA class goes we are going to try and follow the rules as closely as possible 4cell and stock motor the brushless is allowable however with this class we are trying to draw in more drivers aand let them catch the R/C sickness like most of us have. I would like to have it be as cheap as possible...I would really like it to be handout motors or straight sealed can...If we get a good core of guys we can workout some rules......As far as regular T/C goes I think 17.5 or 13.5 would be the best for the track size.....17.5/27t and 13.5 would be a super stock to me but lets see how the turnout goes....THANKS FOR THE INPUT..:wave:


----------



## Crptracer

Tonight I will bring my vta car however I dont know how many will show so come prepared to run foam stock.....This thread is to generate racers so come on out and keep posting on here and checking for new things to come...


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Can't make it tonight for VTA - Hobbytown didn't have the vintage rubber on hand and I'm running Velo on Sunday. Let us know how testing goes at Slots. If all goes well I will get an old HPI or TC3 setup for next Friday.

Crptracer, I'm going to send you a PM with my contact info.


----------



## Railroader

Crptracer said:


> SWWEEEETTT,......Glad to see some interest.....As far as the VTA class goes we are going to try and follow the rules as closely as possible 4cell and stock motor the brushless is allowable however with this class we are trying to draw in more drivers aand let them catch the R/C sickness like most of us have. I would like to have it be as cheap as possible...I would really like it to be handout motors or straight sealed can...If we get a good core of guys we can workout some rules......As far as regular T/C goes I think 17.5 or 13.5 would be the best for the track size.....17.5/27t and 13.5 would be a super stock to me but lets see how the turnout goes....THANKS FOR THE INPUT..:wave:


I couldn't make it tonight. Probably not next friday either, but the friday after that I WILL be there. 

What handout motor? You know, I am still a little "green" to RC'ing and I don't really understand the "handout motor" lingo. Could you explain it to me?

I vote for the Mabuchi motor as they are cheap right? Around $20?



Crptracer said:


> Tonight I will bring my vta car however I dont know how many will show so come prepared to run foam stock.....This thread is to generate racers so come on out and keep posting on here and checking for new things to come...


It will take me about a week to get the items needed together. I'll have to mail order a body and tires as no one around Indianapolis probably has these items in stock. Unless someone knows where I can pick them up. Worst comes to worst, I have foams, but I agree, everyone running the same tires would certainly level the playing field a little.


----------



## Railroader

Body and wheels were easy to find, not too bad. Tires were nearly impossible to find. I ended up having to go with eBay sellers and paying a FORTUNE to ship tires. 

I bought two sets of tires to save on shipping, if anyone wants to buy a set of front and rear tires (item #s 4797 and 4793) I'll sell them to you at my cost of $35.


----------



## Crptracer

Railroader.....The handout motor is just an Idea... normally the way a new class goes is it is fine at the start and then someone has to tinker w/the motor or batts to find an edge. The handout motor is handed out on that raceday and returned at the end of the day......This class works perfect without any additional rules,But where you have rules you have rule breakers its the nature of the beast.....Nothing is in stone as of right now I am just trying to create a door to door racing enviorment that is light hearted and is FUN and inexspensive for the average to to take part in......

As far as the foam tires go I was refering to you or anyone else to bring some that way if we didnt have enough VTA guys we could run stock foam which would be any t/c chassis w/6cell or lipo equivellent/foam tires and a 17.5 brushless motor or 27t stock.....Does that make sense...:wave:


----------



## Crptracer

Fridays at Indy Slots...Doors open @5:00 pm til 10:00PM

Classes as of right now include but are not limited to the following:

1. 1/18th scale touring or trucks&buggies

2. Minni Coopers...This class is a blast and a must see

3.1/10th scale touring..stk 17.5 brushless or 27t brushed 6cell or lipo equivellent (roar standard)

4. Vintage Trans-Am racing...Looking for participants...


Indy slots is a decent size track...Set-up correctly it is perfect for 1/10th scale while keeping it tight enough for 1/18th....It has a very friendly atmosphere and is kept nice and tidy....The track setups are not highly technical and our set up for beginners and all to race on and they are built for fast times....there is of course a hobby store onsite with a decent stock of parts and not all manufacturers are represented. Come by and give it a try and tell them Crptracer sent you....Post on here when you plan to come so I can keep an eye out for ya....Thanks and LETS GO RACIN....


----------



## Railroader

Crptracer said:


> Railroader.....The handout motor is just an Idea... normally the way a new class goes is it is fine at the start and then someone has to tinker w/the motor or batts to find an edge. The handout motor is handed out on that raceday and returned at the end of the day......This class works perfect without any additional rules,But where you have rules you have rule breakers its the nature of the beast.....Nothing is in stone as of right now I am just trying to create a door to door racing enviorment that is light hearted and is FUN and inexspensive for the average to to take part in......


I think the mini-cooper guys have done real well with the motors they use. Agreed, the rules are there to keep it fun, and rule breakers make it much less fun. From what I have been reading around the forums, "if you built it, they will come". I am getting pretty excited about this.

Be it Mabuchi, 27T, 17.5 4-cell, 6-cell, I am ready. I have everything but the body and tires right now. And they should be in this week.



Crptracer said:


> As far as the foam tires go I was refering to you or anyone else to bring some that way if we didnt have enough VTA guys we could run stock foam which would be any t/c chassis w/6cell or lipo equivellent/foam tires and a 17.5 brushless motor or 27t stock.....Does that make sense...:wave:


Understood, bring a touring car body too just in case.


----------



## Crptracer

Any More Racers Comin To Indy Slots???


----------



## j21moss

I didn't have any problems finding tires,wheels or a body.. Hobbytown had them all.. has for when I would be able to run.. well it's time for my season to began with the Car Show thing..but you never know if weather will play a trick on ya.. so maybe some races this summer


----------



## Crptracer

j21moss said:


> I didn't have any problems finding tires,wheels or a body.. Hobbytown had them all.. has for when I would be able to run.. well it's time for my season to began with the Car Show thing..but you never know if weather will play a trick on ya.. so maybe some races this summer



Come on Moss friday nights cant get in the way of your car show circuit....Hey are you goin to the car show in Ft.Wayne on May 8th maybe wrong date but summit raceway is tryin to run R/C there w/the vintage class...:wave:


----------



## MDB

I had fun on Friday,too bad it was cut short by a broken part but it was fun none the less.



Later,


Mark


----------



## Crptracer

Anyone goin south to hoosier hobbies for there trophy race on the 26th???


----------



## CClay1282

Crptracer said:


> Anyone goin south to hoosier hobbies for there trophy race on the 26th???


I will be, hopefully there will be a good turnout.


----------



## BadSign

Although I'm hesitant to start a new class at Slots (remembering the micro touring drop off), I'm really interested in this VTA racing. Is anyone seriously considering this? I like the idea, but I can't commit to it every week.

I think a spec battery pack would be a great addition to it. We ran a spec battery/tire classs at Hobbytown on the oval, and it was the closest racing I've ever been in.


----------



## Crptracer

BadSign said:


> Although I'm hesitant to start a new class at Slots (remembering the micro touring drop off), I'm really interested in this VTA racing. Is anyone seriously considering this? I like the idea, but I can't commit to it every week.
> 
> I think a spec battery pack would be a great addition to it. We ran a spec battery/tire classs at Hobbytown on the oval, and it was the closest racing I've ever been in.


Right now we have a few that have purchased the bodies and wheels,tires so its real and yes I know your hesitation is geuine since slots has been known for novelty and fairweather type classes....However I think once the class is seen I think it will catch on as far as the batts you will be suprised how close the racing is w/4cell and I am going to break down almost all my 6cell packs to create 4 cell so if if anyone thinks there being out batteried I will gladly loan a battery....I think we are leaning towards stock 27t motors and I know there is always the thought of some voodo being done w/stock motors but I think if everyone shares there success and failures as far as gearing we can eliminate that problem....As far as the race schedule I was thinking of this being more of a club type class where we could set a schedule and keep some kind of points and run say everyother week or whatever...now keep in mind there are other classes to participate in on the same evening.....I hope everyone brings a t/c to run stock foam....I know I will....see ya at the track...let me know if you have any recomendations...:wave:


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I won't be able to make it this Friday due to another commitment. I know that Hobbytown Indy North didn't have the rear tires on Tuesday of this week, but did have 2 sets of fronts. Hobbytown Indy South did have a least 1 set of rear tires based on a phone conversation I had with them.

While the idea of a spec battery to keep costs down is good, I'm not sure there is a good 4-cell pre-built option. The spec 1600 pack wouldn't be a good option. The goal of the class is to slow the cars down and put driving back into the equation. Cost savings will come from not tearing up equipment or having to buy new foam tires. I've read on other forums that on carpet that 1 set of tires will last 1 or more seasons and people are hardly breaking their cars compared to 6-cell classes.

There are other good things about keeping it 4-cell in onroad.
- You can share batteries with 1/12 scale racers (or buy their used batteries).
- You can buy 2 decent 6-cell packs and build 3 sets of 4-cell packs.
- It keeps the rules in line with a larger series - http://www.usvintagetransam.com/


----------



## Crptracer

I agree with Indy in order to keep within the VTA rules we must keep the 4 cell battery rule intact...Plus you guys need to understand this is a nation wide class it is not just something thought up for Indy slots...You can run brushless and 17.5 but your fdr cannot be greater than 4.0....this class is extremely cool and cheap you can watch some of the races at other tracks on youtube....This a great class to get you into onroad racing as far as getting used to the turns and getting the most out of your car so you can be extremely competitive...


----------



## Crptracer

Need you guys to post when you can attend so we can show everyone what this class will look like...


----------



## BadSign

I'm in the middle of getting a TC (funny how I've bought and sold 3 others), but could be ready in about 2-3 weeks. I'll be there Saturday for some micro truck racing.


----------



## Railroader

Nice meeting you yesterday Crptracer. 

Just checked my work schedule. I am pretty sure I won't make another Friday until May 16th.

But I will be there tonight for 1/18th trucks. My first time racing with the Saturday night crowd.


----------



## BadSign

Look for me in the all-orange 18T!


----------



## BadSign

Got my Camaro last night for VTA. Will post pics as soon as I'm done.


----------



## j21moss

Beat ya to it!!!


----------



## squeeker138

nice camaro Mossy. lol


----------



## Crptracer

I thought he was a ford guy....Finally he has seen the light.....


----------



## Crptracer

Touring and minni coopers this friday also VTA if anybody is comin....


----------



## BadSign

I won't be ready for this Friday, unless my car, tires and parts all miraculously appear on time. Next week shouldn't be a problem though. 

Of course, it's all a moot point if Moss really is driving a chevy. I think that's the last sign of the apocolypse.


----------



## squeeker138

no. that is his mustang.....but of course a camaro is in front


----------



## j21moss

squeeker138 said:


> no. that is his mustang.....but of course a camaro is in front



ha!!!! to be lapped!!!


----------



## jarmuth

Just got my AAR Barracuda body. I will not be able to make it on Friday the 2nd, but hopefully on the 9th. Are the tires for this class the same as the tires for T-Spec????


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Tires & Wheels for the Vintage Touring series are HPI vintage tires and wheels. Here is a link on TowerHobbies that should help (http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0095p?FVPROFIL=++&FVSEARCH=hpi+vintage). You will want to buy the D compound tires as the slicks or drift tires are not allowed. Front tires are 26mm and rear tires are 31mm.

The goal of this class is to give a fair chance to any new or old chassis and put the results back into the hands of the driver. That's why the rules call for 1 type of tire. 


As this class is just forming at Slots, I personally wouldn't turn someone away if they couldn't get their hands on the HPI wheels/tires their first time out. However, to keep this class conforming to national rules (see U.S. Vintage Trans Am website - http://www.usvintagetransam.com/) I think it is important that everyone try to get the right tires/bodies for this class as soon as possible.


----------



## Crptracer

IndyRC_Racer said:


> As this class is just forming at Slots, I personally wouldn't turn someone away if they couldn't get their hands on the HPI wheels/tires their first time out. However, to keep this class conforming to national rules (see U.S. Vintage Trans Am website - http://www.usvintagetransam.com/) I think it is important that everyone try to get the right tires/bodies for this class as soon as possible.




Could not have said it better myself....The cost is minimal since the tires will last a long time on carpet as long as the car is setup correctly...And the bodies are just cool...


----------



## BadSign

I would think one race night on any rubber tire should be enough for a driver new to the series. You should be able to get the VTA tires and wheels one way or another within a week.


----------



## Crptracer

We should probably set a date in which we can all meet and run since the summer is a busy time for everyone.....So if everyone could post avalible dates for May maybe we could all settle on one...


----------



## BadSign

I should be ready on the 9th. What say the rest of you?


----------



## jarmuth

I ordered the tires from an eBay store along with the Barracuda body. I received the body, but not the tires. If I don't get the tires in another day or so I will order them from some place else. 

I really was just curious if they were the same tire.


----------



## BadSign

Who'd you order the tires from?


----------



## IndyPhil27

Are 17.5 brushless allowed in the 1/12 stock class?


----------



## jarmuth

I ordered the vintage tires from jasminations on Ebay


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Well I drove to Hobbytown Indy South and bought the last set of Vintage Rear tires and then had to go to Hobbytown Indy North and bought a set of Vintage Front tires and a '66 Mustang body. Should be ready to go for next Friday 4/9/08.


----------



## BadSign

AAAARRRGHHH! You beat me to it!

Doug said he'll have the fronts this Tuesday, I'm looking online for rears. Body will be painted tonight.


----------



## BadSign

IndyPhil27 said:


> Are 17.5 brushless allowed in the 1/12 stock class?


17.5 is ROAR legal for stock.


----------



## BadSign

Post your pretty cars, before we trash 'em this Friday!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

|  | 

Still need to figure out if I'm going to run my TC3 or HPI Pro2. I also have to glue up the tires.


----------



## j21moss

I guess I'll have to go thru my TC3..since the TC4 is set up for drifting.. hate to touch it.. it's on a rail!!!!


----------



## Crptracer

My computer is infected w/spyware so I will be offline for a few days I am trying to free up for friday....Cars look sweeeeet guys cant wait to ....


----------



## BadSign

Talked to Doug tonight- he's got some tires and wheels in.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

That reminds me, I was at Hobbytown North on Tuesday evening and they had 3 sets of rear tires and 2 sets of front tires. They also had a least 1 complete set of wheels.


----------



## jarmuth

I just finished gluing the tires for my AAR Barracuda. It looks a lot cooler than I thought it would. Is anyone else going to Indy Slots on the 9th for Vintage Trans Am


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I'm planning on racing this Friday the 9th. Hope to see a few of you there. Here is my body mounted on an old HPI RS4 Sport 2.


----------



## BadSign

I'll be there tomorrow night, with my VTA. That makes a class.


----------



## RCDawg83

Hope you guys had some good racing tonight. You gonna make Vintage TA a regular class?


----------



## BadSign

We had our first race tonight, a lot of fun to drive and very close competition. But where was carpetracer?

I will be back for VTA in two weeks- the 23rd. I think IndyR/C and Jarmuth were in agreement. It looks like we may have as many as 4 more drivers in the next few weeks.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

There were 3 of us tonight, but we are hoping to make USVTA a regular class - check here for the National Rules (http://www.apexspeed.com/usvintagetransam/rules/index.html). Due to personal schedules, the 3 of us that raced tonight won't be able to race for 2 more weeks - which would be 5/23/2008.

We ran 5 minute heats/main. Fast laps for all racers were around 10.4-10.5 and TQ was 27 5:03. Even with the 4-cell/stock motor the car felt fast enough to be fun but not out of control. My car was even a bit on the loose side, but I never felt out of control.

I was racing a '66 HPI Mustang/HPI Sport 2 with a CO27 running a 116/41 and 116/43 ratio. With the 41 I still had good top end but the motor came off the track a bit on the hot side. I might try dropping 1 or 2 teeth. The HPI Sport 2 has a 2.1 gearbox and I was running a 5.941 Final Drive Ratio.

Badsign had a HPI Camaro/Associated TC3 with a CO27 and Purple endbell stock motor. I forgot to ask what gear ration was on that car. The TC3 has a 2.5 gearbox. Our cars were similar in speed.

Jarmuth had a HPI 'Cuda/Associated TC5 with a 17.5 brushless running a 104/42 in the main. He was lacking a bit of speed and the motor came off cool. From checking my notes, a 104/52 may have been a better starting point for that 4-cell/17.5 combo. The TC5 has a 2.0 gearbox and the the 104/52 is a Final Drive Ratio of 4.0.

Hope to see more Vintage racers out next time!


----------



## jarmuth

*More VTA*

Hey Crptracer!!! Where were you tonight??? You got us all started on this VTA stuff!!

It was a blast. I was waay off with the gearing but it still was a lot fo fun. The blue Mustang, the red Camaro and the orange Barracuda looked awesome going around the track.


----------



## BadSign

I wat at 72/26 in the end, running a monster. I preferred that over the CO, seemed to make more power.

As far as chassis, Mine was set very soft- 40wt all around, blue front and silver rear springs. The car was very planted with a bit of understeer. Full Paragon on all tires

I had electrical gremlins all night, but when it worked the racing was good- and it looks good, too!

P.S. Moss- don't hover around the thread, just show up in two weeks!


----------



## RCDawg83

I live in Terre Haute, and not sure how much I'll be able to race, but the class looked so cool I just started building a car. I had an extra jrxs roller, and ordered all the stuff to build up a VCTA car, including the HPI Cuda body. Will probably run a 17.5, since I have one that I bought for something else and never used it. 

Hope the class grows and I get to come over some time. In the mean time I'll see how many folks who race at Linton are interested. I'm planning to get down to Linton some more over the summer too - maybe some of the crowd down there will be interested.


----------



## j21moss

hehehe..not hovering... just thinking!!!


----------



## nickcacc

j21moss said:


> hehehe..not hovering... just thinking!!!



That's a scary thought......


----------



## nutz4rc

Moss must have entered the twilight zone.......................


----------



## j21moss

watch it nickster!!!!


however always in the twilight zone!!! all that tire dope and stuff!!!! LOL


----------



## nickcacc

j21moss said:


> watch it nickster!!!!
> 
> 
> however always in the twilight zone!!! all that tire dope and stuff!!!! LOL


You ready to buy a brushless system little buddy?


----------



## j21moss

better be real cheap!!!!!!!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Mustang Moss, you going to leave it up to me to put a Mustang on the podium in the vintage class at slots? I ran a 10 year old HPI Sport 2 with gear diffs and was able to get around the track without any problems. Dust of some of your personal r/c museum and come out and play on the 23rd. I'm sure you already have an HPI Vintage Mustang body. Moss, let me know if you are on the fence on tires. I was thinking of setting up another car so I may buy an extra set of tires.

The only thing I have invested so far in this class is a set of Vintage HPI tires and an HPI body. I'm even using an old Novak Atom speed control, old batteries (took 4 3800 4-cell packs and removed dead cells to create 2 good packs), and a CO27 motor that I had sitting in my pit box.


----------



## 67-4-fun

nickcacc said:


> You ready to buy a brushless system little buddy?


no!!! it's to new of a system to have, he can't figure it out


----------



## nickcacc

67-4-fun said:


> no!!! it's to new of a system to have, he can't figure it out


Sad but probably true......he'd probably try to true the comm.....and there'd be too many wires....his little head would implode....


----------



## j21moss

hmmmm.. that's funny... while you girls are figuring out what is going on here.. I already have ran this class back in March up in South Bend.. so, sorry,I already have all the stuff to run.. so the way I see it!!! what the heah are you girls waiting on????..oh by the way!!! I have (2) Mustang's.. 1 small block and one big block!!! LMAO!!!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

This is a what have you done lately world. Who is going to make it to slots for some VTA action on the 23rd?


----------



## jarmuth

*VTA action*

I have new gears and am planning on being there on the 23rd.


----------



## BadSign

I'll be there. Wife is giving me grief and threatening to take kids to see Indiana Jones without me, but I'm racing.


----------



## Railroader

I practiced with my car last night, unbelievable fun. It is an older HPI belt drive with HPI bright red Camaro body, 27 turn Rockstar motor. I also have a dark metallic green Mustang body painted up and I might paint a black Camaro body up as well.

Can't make it the 23rd, but the Friday after Memorial day I should be able to make it.

I have some extra sets of tires if anyone needs to buy some still. They ar egtting hard to find. Doug had a couple sets as well hanging up at Indy Slots last night.


----------



## BadSign

Railroader said:


> I practiced with my car last night, unbelievable fun. It is an older HPI belt drive with HPI bright red Camaro body, 27 turn Rockstar motor. I also have a dark metallic green Mustang body painted up and I might paint a black Camaro body up as well.
> 
> Can't make it the 23rd, but the Friday after Memorial day I should be able to make it.
> 
> I have some extra sets of tires if anyone needs to buy some still. They ar egtting hard to find. Doug had a couple sets as well hanging up at Indy Slots last night.


Uh oh. 2 red camaros on the track at the same time.


----------



## Railroader

BadSign said:


> Uh oh. 2 red camaros on the track at the same time.


Well, red with a black "vinyl" top. #6 too, but that could easily be changed to a "9" in a few seconds.


----------



## BadSign

No black on mine, so I'm safe. Nothing worse than driving the wrong car around the track!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Okay, figured I'd bump this thread to the top. WHo all is going to make it this Friday? I have to head out of town after racing, but I will be there. Decided to paint up a Pink Charger. Not sure if I'm going to put that on an old TC3 or use it as an alternative body for my RS4


----------



## jarmuth

I am planning on being there on the 23rd with my orange 'Cuda. With better gearing maybe it will be a little faster. Of course being faster mainly means that I will hit the wall more often and harder.


----------



## Railroader

Can't make it tomorrow, but I will be there next Friday, so we'll race if you guys show up.


----------



## BadSign

I'm in. That makes 3.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Cool, 3 makes a class. This time I printed off some rules sheets if anyone else is interested in this class.

I couldn't resist painting a Moulin Rouge (Pink) 'Cuda - enjoy.


----------



## BadSign

Where's the windmill?



IndyRC_Racer said:


> Cool, 3 makes a class. This time I printed off some rules sheets if anyone else is interested in this class.
> 
> I couldn't resist painting a Moulin Rouge (Pink) 'Cuda - enjoy.


----------



## Railroader

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Cool, 3 makes a class. This time I printed off some rules sheets if anyone else is interested in this class.


I did the same thing! A couple weeks ago when I was in racing mini-coopers and brought my VTA car, almost everyone was interested. I figured having the rules handy and able to hand out would be a good way to promote the class.

Anyone want to race 1/12th as well as the VTAs. (Along with Mini-Coops and Touring Cars!!!) My battery chargers would be smoking. I'll probably bring my 1/10th pan car to help lay out a line too.


----------



## BadSign

Had another good time last night. Indy's car and mine are nearly identical in speed- he's got about .1 on me. Jarmuth is picking up the pace quickly. I probably can't be there next week, but could on the 6th

I believe Jon ended the night with his TC5 on Red front springs and Blue rear. I'm on Blue Fronts and Silver rears, but might go a little stiffer on the back. I also have my monster at a FDR of 6.66, and fast laps were around 8.0-8.1


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Was really fun racing on Friday. Badsign and I swapped the lead in the main a few times. The only way I could pass him in the main was to wait for a mistake. Once he frees up the drive train on his TC3 he will easily pick up that tenth.

I'm going to try to make it down again next Friday. I might dust off my old TC3 and see what kind of laptmes I can get out of it. Anyone who is interested in racing next Friday - May 30, 2008 please let us know.


----------



## BadSign

Did some work to free up the drivetrain- hadn't touched the gearboxes since I bought the car. Now looking into replacing those rubber-shield bearings.


----------



## Railroader

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Anyone who is interested in racing next Friday - May 30, 2008 please let us know.


I'll be there. Someone has to come in last. Might as well be me.


----------



## BadSign

I might be there. Don't know yet. If not, I'll be there next Friday, June 6.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I plan to tentatively be there this Friday - May 30, 2008 with a VTA car.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Was talking to a newer on-road racer today about running this Friday at Slots. Looks like we may have 3 or maybe 4 racers for tomorrow - Friday May 30, 2008. Looks like it will be 80 and high humidity (rain) tomorrow night, so it would be a good time to be inside racing.

- '66 Mustang...IndyRC Racer (me) 
- '68 Camaro (or mustang?)...Railroader
- '68 Camaro...The newer on-road racer (definite maybe)
- '68 Camaro...BadSign (maybe/maybe not)


----------



## jarmuth

Sounds like there will be a good group. I cannot be there on the 30th Shooting the state track meet has to take preference. I should be able to be there on June 1st.


----------



## BadSign

My plans are finalized, I will be racing this Friday- but not next week.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I think we have 4 confirmed VTA racers for tonight now!!! Sent a couple of messages to some other racers to come check out the action.

- '66 Mustang (or 'Cuda)...IndyRC Racer (me) 
- '68 Camaro (or mustang?)...Railroader
- '68 Camaro...rockin bob13
- '68 Camaro...BadSign


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Another fun night of Vintage Trans Am racing. Badsign got off to a great start in the main and had at least a 1/2 lap lead. I was able to finally catch back up at the 4 1/2 minute mark. I got lucky when he clipped a corner with about 5 seconds to go and I was able to make the pass on the last lap.

Rockin Bob and Railroader where dialing their cars in and both had them running pretty well by the main. Looking forward to racing next week. I think we will have 4 or 5 racers next week.


----------



## BadSign

Thanks to Indy for some quality sportsmanship during the main. He was much faster and could have pushed me out on at least 2 occasions and didn't

The racing is close! Almost had it last night when I suffered a brain fade on the 2nd to last lap. Still looking for more corner speed out of that old TC3.

I can not race next Friday, but keep it going in my absence. I'll be back the 13th. Thanks to RR and Bob for coming out, they will be a force very quickly!


----------



## Railroader

Awesome night last night! I was squirely in the first qualifier, a little better in the second, and in the Main I had it pretty good, but was NOT mentally in it. Next week I will be a solid contender (famous last words).

Pictures!

Bob Cordell









Railroader (me, Tom Johnson)









IndyRC_racer









BadSign









The whole field of entrants









And as a side note: Both Bob and I ended up with tire marks on our hoods. Hmmm. 

Video is being converted and uploaded to youtube.com as I type this. I will link to it as soon as it is available.


Oh, and the most interesting car as of late to Indy Slots, the Moooover Mad Cow Mini Cooper:


----------



## Railroader

Gallery here: http://photos.mybuddypete.com/gallery/5065087_bcdvB/1/304760069_DEJFy

Slideshow here: http://photos.mybuddypete.com/photos/swfpopup.mg?AlbumID=5065087&AlbumKey=bcdvB

Lightbox here: http://photos.mybuddypete.com/gallery/5065087_bcdvB/1/#304760069_DEJFy-A-LB


----------



## Railroader

Youtube video up!

http://youtube.com/watch?v=DfpH5z330z0


----------



## BadSign

Someone needs to talk with the producer- he was following the last place car nearly all race! Ha Ha...

On the other hand, he didn't catch me choking in the last 5 seconds...


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Thanks Tom for getting that video up on YouTube. Nice shot of me getting punted - I believe that was my payback for putting you on your lid (accidently) in the 2nd heat.


----------



## rjvk

The T/A cars look awesome:thumbsup:


----------



## MDB

Well,after talking to Brian Smith (IndyRC_Racer) on Sat. and getting my $600 stimulus check in the mail I think I will give VTA racing a try. I bought a GTB 4-cell with a 17.5 motor(should be here sometime in the next week) and will be picking up the wheels/tires and a body also. I won't be ready this Fri. but I should be there the Fri. after that.

Later,

Mark


----------



## rockin_bob13

The T/A series was a blast. Bring 'em to the H/T parking lot race this Saturday. I'll be back for more punishment this Friday night. BC


----------



## Railroader

I'll be there Friday again. Might leave the mini-cooper home so I can focus and actually practice/setup the VTA more/better.


----------



## BadSign

I can't be there this Friday, but the 13th should be good for me.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I'm planning on racing at Slots this Friday. Mark - if you want to borrow a GTB brushless speed controller to race this week let me know.


----------



## Railroader

I'm looking for a 17.5 Novak. If anyone have a used one I'll probably buy it. 

At Indy Slots, Doug didn't have any last week when I was there. I'll call him tonight and if he doesn't have any in I'll drive up to Bob's store and pick one up (that is if he has any). Slots is MUCH closer, plus I'll be there Wednesday for 1/12 racing.


----------



## BadSign

I'm planning on brushless as well, but waiting for the LiPo/21.5 rule to be official.


----------



## Railroader

BadSign said:


> I'm planning on brushless as well, but waiting for the LiPo/21.5 rule to be official.


This might be a better idea. 

I guess I should get a 21.5 instead (as I bought a 3200 Orion LiPo Friday night for my mini-cooper.)

You have any idea when/if this is actually going to happen?


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I personally am not opposed to anyone using the 21.5/lipo option right now. If we determine this option has a bigger advantage, then we can create a final drive ratio rule to slow that combo down. Make sure you buy the 21.5 Pro Brushless motor and not the Rock Crawler 21.5. Here is a link on Novak's site to brushless motors - http://www.teamnovak.com/products/brushless/sspro_motors/index.html

The last 2 weeks I've geared my car to be a little slower and my laptimes have actually gotten better (without changing setup). I found I'm not over-driving the corners as much. Even if the 21.5/lipo option is faster, There isn't a big enough straight to take advantage of it at slots. In the end I'd like to see driver's in this class spending money on getting to the track and not the battery/motor of the month. If the 21.5/lipo is going to be cheaper and easier for a racer then I'm all for it. I would think we might want to limit the mah on the lipo's for cost as well.

Keep in mind that the national rules for U.S. Vintage Trans Am r/c racing (http://www.usvintagetransam.com/) don't allow the 21.5/lipo combo, but they have been suggesting that this may might be legal option for fall on the rctech.com forum (http://www.rctech.net/forum/showthread.php?t=198728). I sent a PM about the 21.5/lipo combo being legal in the fall. I will let you know what I fiind out. In the meantime, the suggested Final Drive Ratio for 21.5/lipo that seems to be working is 4.2. If you check out the official rules page for the class there is a link to an Excel spreadsheet that will help you figure out FDR (http://www.apexspeed.com/usvintagetransam/rules/index.html)

Would the 21.5/lipo option be a good "spec" option for the mini class or would it be too fast?


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Using the spreadsheet, for an HPI RS4 Pro 2 or HPI Sprint 2, a 96 spur/48 pinion would be a 4.2 FDR.

On the other hand a TC3/TC4 could use an 80 spur/47 pinion to get a 4.255 FDR. I don't believe that you would have to grind the chassis to get this gear combo to work. If I recall correctly with my tub TC3, any pinion over 50 required me to have to grind the chassis a bit to make it fit.

The spreadsheet also contains the gearbox ratio of most modern touring cars.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

If everyone is up to it, let's try to run an 8-minute main (if the timing/scoring system can do it) this week. I think that almost everyone has had a chance to run/practice at this point so I'm pretty sure all of our cars should be able to make an 8 minute run.

Let me know what you think and if you think Doug can get the computer system to do it.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Okay, I promise this will be my last post of today.

Got a response back and 21.5/lipo should be an option later this year in USVTA. Proposed FDR at this time will be someone between 4.2 and 4.3. I would say that if that is a better option for any Vintage Trans Am racers at slots, then I'm okay with them going to that option now.

I certainly can't speak for anyone else, so if there is an opposing opinion please let us know. As far as cost, I really only see the need to buy a single 21.5 motor and 1 lipo battery for this class running at slots. Re-peak the battery between heats (or not at all) and make sure you got a full charge for the main. Other than doping tires, how can you ask for less maintenance!!


----------



## Railroader

IndyRC_Racer said:


> If everyone is up to it, let's try to run an 8-minute main (if the timing/scoring system can do it) this week. I think that almost everyone has had a chance to run/practice at this point so I'm pretty sure all of our cars should be able to make an 8 minute run.
> 
> Let me know what you think and if you think Doug can get the computer system to do it.


We've done 8 minutes at Indy Slots before. About 3-4 months ago we did it with mini-coopers and with mini-sliders as well. It's certainly an option and I'd like to do it.



IndyRC_Racer said:


> Okay, I promise this will be my last post of today.
> 
> Got a response back and 21.5/lipo should be an option later this year in USVTA. Proposed FDR at this time will be someone between 4.2 and 4.3. I would say that if that is a better option for any Vintage Trans Am racers at slots, then I'm okay with them going to that option now.
> 
> I certainly can't speak for anyone else, so if there is an opposing opinion please let us know. As far as cost, I really only see the need to buy a single 21.5 motor and 1 lipo battery for this class running at slots. Re-peak the battery between heats (or not at all) and make sure you got a full charge for the main. Other than doping tires, how can you ask for less maintenance!!


I am back on the fence. I'd like to do 21.5/LiPo for the simple ease of repeaking a battery and forgetting about the car. 4-cell packs are a huge hassle. I deal with them for 1/12th scale already (they'll probably NEVER go LiPo.) I certainly don't need it for the speed. I think that is my problem, too much speed and overshooting the corners. I might drop down a gear or two on my spur.



IndyRC_Racer said:


> Would the 21.5/lipo option be a good "spec" option for the mini class or would it be too fast?


Are you kidding?!?! It's TCS rules or nothing!!! Well, for most of us. Some are still running x-patterns and up until recently a black can motor. A Navak 21.5 system would cost about 3 times the price of the Mini-cooper kits too!


----------



## BadSign

Anything that means less maintenance and more time to tweak or practice is good, as far as I'm concerned. A 7.4 LiPo even weighs less than a standard 4 cell NiMh pack, so we'll be putting weight back in the car.

As far as gear ratios go, I can't see a minimum FDR being necessary at Slots. I'm at a 6.67 with a 27T, and will probably end up around 5.0 FDR for 21.5/lipo.

Anyone just lurking around the thread, get a car and join in!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Sorry about the mini suggestion- TCS rules rule .


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Who is going to be there Friday for Vintage Trans Am?

Racing
1) IndyRC_Racer:thumbsup:
2) Railroader :thumbsup:
3) Rockin_Bob13:thumbsup:
3) Jarmuth?
4) Huston?

Not Racing
BadSign

If you are running Vintage Trans Am - rules are 4wd touring/4-cell stock or 4-cell 17.5/vintage wheels-tires


----------



## Railroader

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Who is going to be there Friday for Vintage Trans Am?
> 
> Racing
> 1) IndyRC_Racer
> 2) Railroader?
> 3) Jarmuth?
> 4) Huston?
> 
> Not Racing
> BadSign


I'll be there. 

Also bringing a touring car. What rules are we running for touring cars? Motor? Battery?

I'll also bring my Mini Cooper. Just in case.


----------



## jarmuth

*Friday June 6*

My slow orange Barracuda will be there on Friday.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

See you there Jarmuth - that makes 4 for sure!!

Racing
1) IndyRC_Racer:thumbsup:
2) Railroader:thumbsup:
3) Rockin_Bob13:thumbsup:
3) Jarmuth:thumbsup:
4) Huston?

Not Racing
BadSign


----------



## BadSign

What's the scoop on last night?


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Well, the scoop was we had 5 Vintage Trans Am cars show up. I think this was the finish order:

32 laps IndyRC_Racer
30 laps Crptracer
30 laps Rockin_Bob13
?? Railroader/ Jarmuth

I'm sorry if I got any info wrong. In the main Bob got out to a good start and led the first few laps. I was able to slowly catch up to him and eventually got out in front. Bob and Crptracer didn't want to keep 2nd and swapped that position multiple times in the main. Railroad broke a rear carrier in quals on his Sprint 2 and switched to a TT-01R and felt the car performed better in the main. He said that he should be able to dial it more next race. Jarmuth continued to dial his car in during the night and just needed to adjust rear toe for next time.

I just weighed my car tonight and I am 15 quarters light of 1450 grams (per the rules). I didn't realize that I was under as I've never weighed that car in race trim. I'll have that taken care of.

I think everyone was having more fun after the buzzer sounded in the main than during the race. All the cars seemed to be equal in top end. I can't speak for anyone else, but I had to work very hard to pass - especially Bob by the end of the night. 

I know there are a few other racers out there getting cars ready, but Friday June 13 we should have:

IndyRC_Racer
Rockin_Bob13
Crptracer
Railroader

Other racers that might race
Huston?
MDB - Mark Borem
Badsign


----------



## MDB

When I got home last night,I had a PM from the guy I am buying the GTB/17.5 combo from and he got my payment that day( I sent it on Mon. he got it on Fri.) and said he will get the GTB/17.5 combo out on Mon.,now if it takes that package as long to get here as it took him to get my money order I probably won't be running on Fri.,but who knows maybe the mail gods will smile on me and I will get it early.

Later,

Mark


----------



## jarmuth

*21.5*

I just purchased a 21.5 brushless motor. I will set it up with lipo batteries and we can how it works with 4-cell and 17.5


----------



## Railroader

jarmuth said:


> I just purchased a 21.5 brushless motor. I will set it up with lipo batteries and we can how it works with 4-cell and 17.5


I bumped into [CRAP,CAN'T REMEMBER HIS NAME] Crptracer at Indy slots today and he was talking about going 21.5/LiPo. If both of you guys do that, I will as well.

And jarmuth, I am seriously, horrendously, horrifically sorry for flipping your car as many times as I did Friday. I don't know what it was, but my car had a magnetic attraction for the side of your car during the turns.


----------



## jarmuth

Flipping my car is no problem. I run over Carpet Racer all the time due to my incompetent driving. 

I may be able to be there on Friday night. I should have my 21.5 by then.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I'm going to keep running 4-cell stock for now. I'm trying to use what I have until the fall or at least the rules officially change to add the lipo/21.5 combo. I'm using some year old 4200 batteries and a CO-27 motor.

I just want to make sure that anyone else reading this thread knows that they don't have to buy a lipo battery or new brushless motor to have fun in this class. If you have a touring car laying around, about the only thing you should have to buy is a complete set of HPI Vintage wheels/tires and a body.


----------



## BadSign

I'm also stickicking with that setup throughout the summer. I'll switch over for maintenance, not performance.


----------



## Railroader

BadSign said:


> I'll switch over for maintenance, not performance.


This will be my reason. I certainly don't need much more speed (actually, I need to drive better at the speeds I am going). It's simply an "ease of use" reason. Brushless and Lipos are just easier to work with.


----------



## jarmuth

Ease of maintenance is also my main reason. It is sooo much easier to use lipos than nickel-metal. 

I can't control the speed that I have now. I am guessing that the lipo/21.5 setup will be no faster if not slower than a 4 cell/stock motor.


----------



## BadSign

It loks to me like the 21.5 combo will turn more RPM's than a 4 cell 17.5 . I think the 21.5 has less torque, though, so the overall power will be the same- just need to gear differently.


----------



## Crptracer

Finally....Crptracer is back online:woohoo::woohoo:......21.5 and lipo is not a must....I will run 4-cell if need be I was just wanting to test....I will be unable to attened this Friday its my wife's birthday:hat: yes friday the 13th...But i will return the following friday....If anyone is able I would like to run stock foam touring car...It would help laydown some traction for sure....Jarumth....That TC5 is still waiting for you at slots


----------



## Crptracer

Rockin were gonna need some BIG PINIONS.....


----------



## BadSign

I haven't been lacking traction. As long as we all use the same traction compound, we'll be good.


----------



## Crptracer

It was just a ploy to get guys to run stock foam....


----------



## Crptracer

Railroader said:


> I bumped into [CRAP,CAN'T REMEMBER HIS NAME] Crptracer .....Crap was close or some call me ...STEVE...gee's Leroy cant believe you forgot my name allready.....:wave:


----------



## BadSign

Crptracer said:


> It was just a ploy to get guys to run stock foam....


Been there and done that at IS. Not pretty (and I don't mean me).


----------



## Crptracer

BadSign said:


> Been there and done that at IS. Not pretty (and I don't mean me).


 Well its all in the layout of the track....Not much different than VTA just faster.....17.5/lipo or Nimh sounds like fun to me the more T/C the better in my opinion....:wave:


----------



## BadSign

Well, my point is there has never been enough quality drivers to to ensure clean racing. I've watched kids and noobs running 7700 brushless and 9 turns with stocks, just to smack the wall harder and break parts quicker- including those of us who were unfortunate enough to be in their way. When micro touring died, I went dirt racing to avoid getting hacked. I think I can safely say we don't have that now in VTA, but I won't run foam TC because...
a.) I don't want to dilute the VTA field.
b.) If a rookie driver does come in, they should start with a slower class


----------



## j21moss

hmmmm. wonder why i don't run yet???? that is why there are rules!!!! VTA is suppose to run 4 cell stock and vintage wheels and tires the last time I checked.. talking about foam tires and brushless and lipo batteries.. UGH!!!! next thing you will know they will let some yahoo run a wide Genreal Lee Dodge Charger body run with a mambo setup just to have another entry and be out of control and smash into everybody elses car and people will get upset.... Let me know when everybody gets on the same page!!! Peace out!!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here is a link to the current USVTA rules - http://www.apexspeed.com/usvintagetransam/rules/index.html

Everyone interested in running USVTA at Slots, we have been running HPI vintage wheels/tires on all the cars per the rules. We all have been running HPI vintage bodies - haven't seen anyone with a Parma or Pegasus body yet. A few of us have been running 4-cell/stock and the others have been running 4-cell/17.5 per the rules. We have not been strict on weight - but I will bring a kitchen scale this week to see where we all weigh in at. Racing has been close and the real difference so far seems to be handling in the infield. I fully expect Bob, Brian V., or Tom to be battling for TQ this week.

As far as lipo/21.5, I contacted the organizer of the National USVTA class to ask about the rules for 2008-2009. Here is the response I got.

Hi Brian,

We will definitely be adding 21.5/LiPo to the rules at the end of this summer, if not sooner. We're just finalizing the details on the rules in the next few months.

Chances are, the 21.5 will be spec'd as a Novak 21.5 ONLY (non crawler), and limit the LiPos to 5000mAh. The gear will be limited to somewhere between 4.2 and 4.3 FDR.

Many tracks are running the 21.5/LiPo rules as this, to prepare for the fall indoor season. It's been working very well with the setup above. 

Plus, it's what I run in my car now, and will be running in my T/A next fall, so I can guarantee that it will be a rule in the USVTA very soon. 



doug (this is not the Doug that runs Indy Slots)


----------



## jarmuth

I should have a 21.5 Novak brushless ready to try with Lipo batteries this week. I am not sure if I will be able to race on Friday night, but if I get the motor, I will make a greater effort. 

I just costed out using brushless and Lipo's vs brushed and Nimh. It came out that there is no savings using the older technology. By the time you figure in dischargers, balancers, com lathes, replacing brushes, etc. There is no savings.

Right now, the 17.5 brushless has no advantage over brushed motors when running 4 cells. The difference in the cars is handling and driving ability.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

If anyone wants to read a more extensive thread on rctech.net about the USVTA class, please check here - http://www.rctech.net/forum/showthread.php?t=198728.

Basically the goal of the class is to come up with a set of rules that doesn't cost racers a fortune and keeps the speed of the class equal no matter what power plant a driver chooses to use. I'm using 4-cell/stock right now because it saves me money. Many drivers want to use lipo/21.5 for convenience. Speed between 4-cell/stock and 4-cell/17.5 has been virtually equal at slots. Bob Cordell was running a 4-cell/17.5 last week and I had to work my butt off to pass him. The ONLY place that I was better than his car was handling/driving.

As far as the foam tires - since we have been breathing some life into a 1/10 class at slots, some of the other drivers want to bring out their 1/10 touring cars as a SECOND class. No one has even suggested putting foam tires on their Vintage Cars.

Jerry, I hope if you have a chance you will come out and race at Indy Slots. Not only has everyone been having fun, but the racing has been clean and there has been plenty of sportsmanship displayed by drivers on the track. Accidents do happen, but drivers have been waiting if they have accidently taken out other racers for a position. I think that everyone would agree that there has been just as much fun during the heats as the next few minutes afterwards when we continue to mix it up on the track.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here is the body I'm going to be ruining this week:

...


----------



## BadSign

j21moss said:


> hmmmm. wonder why i don't run yet???? that is why there are rules!!!! VTA is suppose to run 4 cell stock and vintage wheels and tires the last time I checked.. talking about foam tires and brushless and lipo batteries.. UGH!!!! next thing you will know they will let some yahoo run a wide Genreal Lee Dodge Charger body run with a mambo setup just to have another entry and be out of control and smash into everybody elses car and people will get upset.... Let me know when everybody gets on the same page!!! Peace out!!


Hey Jerry:

I didn't mean we'll be running foams and 6 cells in VTA. The VTA rules are perfect the way they are.

What I meant is that *I* have no plans to run stock TC *as well as *VTA. The racers are in charge of this class, not track management. We will not let anything outside the rules in the VTA class. 

You're right about the way TC was. Unless the racers enforce the rules, it will be a hodge-podge


----------



## Crptracer

I also was just asking if anyone wanted to run stock foam t/c...I was not trying to modify VTA....Dont understand the resistance to running stk. foam we as racers can dictate or mandate are own rules for the class if Doug wants to let a modified car in I will just put my car up....VTA is perfect the way it is as would be stk foam t/c with the same generation of rules....I just thought if we who are running vta right now and have an additional t/c it would be fun to run also....Plus this will be what I run at other tracks and it would be nice to see it blossom right along with vta....:wave:


----------



## Crptracer

SUGGESTED rules for stock foam touring car....

1..Must run 17.5 or 27t motor.

2..Any 4-wheel drive 1/10th scale touring car chassis

3..5000mah battery limit lipo or Nimh

4..Any touriring car body

....These rules seem sufficent and general enough could spec weight and ride height if need be...We should be carefull what we say about drivers or how people drive. I have learned this the hard way from comments I have made before and I have recieved several pm's about why they wont show up at slots or what happened the last time they were there things are changing and have changed and will keeping changing as we create rules and guidelines. There is only one way to learn and that is to make the effort and wether or not someone starts in a slower class or not should not be an issue. Is this best?...sure but I dont want anyone to read our posts and think that were just a bunch of A-holes who will only race with a certain caliber of driver. I am not saying we shouldnt state our opinons...But the more drivers the better regaurdless of thier skill level and the more that come in to race one class they may also become interetsed in the other if we can keep growing 1/10th wether its foam or vta think of where it could be this fall...I can see some point series races and hey you never know maybe a trophy race or two......The past is the past.....Be apart of the solution.......Either Change is here or the apocalypse is near cause B.Cordell is racin On-road...AAAARRGHHHH run for your lives>>>>>>>>.....:freak:.....I thought Bob hated right turns...


----------



## rockin_bob13

Either Change is here or the apocalypse is near cause B.Cordell is racin On-road...AAAARRGHHHH run for your lives>>>>>>>>..........I thought Bob hated right turns...


In the past, over 6 years ago, I've run on road. My car never handled well. So I gave it up to turn left. But I never got rid of the car. In just 2 weeks, this car handles better than any tourer I've ever run. When the car does what you want it to do, it's pretty fun. And since we're running a pretty mild power package, it's pretty hard to break stuff. Less time wrenchin', more time runnin', more fun. And you have to admit, the vintage bodies, wheels, and tires look very cool.

Don't forget, parking lot on road at Hobbytown Indy Saturday in front of the old Shoe Carnival. BC


----------



## Crptracer

Bob saying enough cool isnt saying enough....Those vintage bodies and wheels are freakin sweeeeeeeettt.....I wish I could run this weekend I had a great time runnin with you guys last week and cant wait till next friday...I am gonna try and make it up to Htown tommorrow to get some pinions for the 21.5 cant wait to test it against the 27t and 17.5...


----------



## BadSign

I've been racing at Doug's since he first laid a track upstairs for micros. I only want the best for Indy Slots, so much so that I spearheaded and organized the last 2 micro state championships. I like the fact that the racers have taken control of the respective classes, since it took the management some time to learn the ins and outs of race management. The program is much better now. I would just caution on creating more classes. New racers nearly always assume that success is based on horsepower, not driving ability, will go for the fastest cars they see- instead of the class that is most competitive. I'd like to see 18th scale on-road come back before any other 1/10 class starts.

Just my 2 cents


----------



## Crptracer

Badsign I agree with you on new racers and horsepower and I understand what your saying about new classes I am sure your worried about to many classes with only a few drivers and I cant agree more....However if no one wants to run stock foam then so be it I will just go north to race when it comes time...I also want nothing but the best for Indy slots and just hope that both these classes take off....saves me alot of gas money for sure....By the way whats your name?


----------



## BadSign

Brian VanderVeen. I wasn't there last Friday, but may be this week. We've probably raced together at some point. I always heard from rubber tire guys that it was great on carpet, so I'm becoming a believer. If I had two more TC's, I might try rubber on carpet.


----------



## Crptracer

BadSign said:


> I always heard from rubber tire guys that it was great on carpet, so I'm becoming a believer. If I had two more TC's, I might try rubber on carpet.


 You would run rubber but not foam  Well I have a tc4 I am not using if your interested....Plastic tub also have FT conversion and the flex chassis conversion....Also if anyone is interested I have an MO3R minni cooper that I will part with....:wave:


----------



## jarmuth

*Lipo and 21.5*

I got my 21.5 turn motor in the mail yesterday. Since I was making the trip to Indy anyway, I put it in the car and tried it out. I was running on the twelfth scale track so I could barely get around the turns, but it seemed to be about as quick down the straight as the other motor/battery combinations. With the Lipo battery, the weight was at 1400 grams - about 50 grams under weight. 

Are we going to start looking at final drive ratios? Where can I find the FDR for a TC5?

I am planning on being there on Friday to give this a try.


----------



## Crptracer

John....should be 94t spur and 43 or 42t pinion...should put you at 4.2 or 4.3.....gearchart.com is where to go and you can print off your own charts


----------



## BadSign

jarmuth said:


> Are we going to start looking at final drive ratios? Where can I find the FDR for a TC5?


Give this link a try:http://www.apexspeed.com/usvintagetransam/rules/fdr_calculator.zip


----------



## Crptracer

Is anyone else interested in running in another 1/10th scale class?


----------



## BadSign

Crptracer said:


> You would run rubber but not foam


2 reasons:

Tires last longer and need less maintenance
less grip for slower cornering speeds


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

If you check out the rules page on the USVTA Series website, there is a link to an Excel Spreadsheet that will allow you to figure out FDR for many different touring cars. 

Link to USVTA rules page: (http://www.apexspeed.com/usvintagetransam/rules/index.html)
Link to Excel spreadsheet (zipped): (http://www.apexspeed.com/usvintagetransam/rules/fdr_calculator.zip)

The TC5 comes standard with an 87 tooth spur. Using the FDR calculator the biggest pinion that you would be allowed to use (based on the projected rules of 4.2-4.3 FDR) would be either 40 - FDR of 4.143 for the lipo/21.5 combo or 41 pinion - FDR of 4.244 

Because slots isn't a big track I would suggest (if you have the pinions) to practice with a 30 pinion, then a 35 pinion, and then a 40 pinion. Since you will be running a lipo, runtime/performance shouldn't be an issue during practice. See which pinion gives you the most controllable speed. You may find that going slower at slots will actually yield better laptimes until you can fine tune your setup for the motor/battery combo.


----------



## Crptracer

BadSign said:


> 2 reasons:
> 
> Tires last longer and need less maintenance
> less grip for slower cornering speeds



problem is if you run what is typical for this class it would be 10.5 or 19t 6cell and that would be fine but the speed maybe to great for the track...I would be more than happy to run this class not much different than vta despite the tires and # of cells.....GT class sounds good....not that I still dont want to run stk foam...


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

When you say GT class - do you mean 200mm pan cars with GT bodies or 4wd TC with GT bodies?


----------



## BadSign

Crptracer said:


> problem is if you run what is typical for this class it would be 10.5 or 19t 6cell and that would be fine but the speed maybe to great for the track...I would be more than happy to run this class not much different than vta despite the tires and # of cells.....GT class sounds good....not that I still dont want to run stk foam...


I understand completey. After years of carpet oval and TC, I'm just not into foam racing right now. So much that I sold off my truer last year. Until the VTA came along, I had no tourers either- sold two last year. Now I may buy another so my kids can race it as well.


----------



## Crptracer

4wd w/GT bodies....Thought you might be interested


----------



## Crptracer

BadSign....I will run anything that requires a 190mm body and a t/c chassis....I wont drift...But rubber t/c does sound fun for sure...


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I'm going to stick with 1 class for now - USVTA. However, if I run another on-road class at slots, I would consider these things:

-Do other tracks run the same class for racers who travel? (Linton, Cincy, Ft Wayne, South Bend, Ohio tracks for warming up for big on-road races...etc). It would also be nice to have a 2 or more track bragging rights series.
-Will the rules be significantly different than existing classes at Slots? Don't want basically two 1/10 scale classes to be the same except for tires or bodies.
-Will it draw new/different racers or pull from existing classes at Slots? Don't want to hurt an existing class to promote a new one.
-Will it be inexpensive for new racers? Don't want someone racing a t-spec vs. a hopped out Tamiya or xray and feeling like they need to buy speed.

Personally I'd probably be more inclined to dig out my 1/12 scale car and race it at Slots than race another 1/10 class at this point. Both my USVTA car and 1/12 scale car use saddle packs, so I could share batteries. 1/12 scale stock isn't very hard on tires either.


----------



## Crptracer

Brian thats way to much to quote.....But I agree and thats why I am trying to start foam tire or rubber I guess....I would like to be able to get some good practice in before the fall hits and traveling begins....This would help everyone out if you plan on running at another track.....


----------



## BadSign

Well, I'm out of the loop, since I don't race antwhere else. As long as we have a steady VTA class I'm happy.


----------



## Crptracer

I wouldnt race anywhere else either if it would take off at slots....I would still make trips for events but that would be it......Its a quandry....It sounds as if vta is the only class anyone wants to run....So I guess it is really a dead subject....


----------



## Crptracer

Remember it only takes 3 to make a race....So Railroader you and Jarmuth bring a foam tire car.....:woohoo:


----------



## Railroader

BadSign said:


> Well, I'm out of the loop, since I don't race antwhere else. As long as we have a steady VTA class I'm happy.


2nded.

But I'll bring a TC car and rubber and foam tires.

I'll also be bringing my Mini-Cooper.

And my new Slash to practice outside for Saturdays race. I might be a little overwhelmed. :freak:


----------



## Crptracer

Railroader said:


> 2nded.
> 
> And my new Slash to practice outside for Saturdays race. I might be a little overwhelmed. :freak:




Slash?? Outside??? Race???.....OOOHHH my your one of those guys....I thought only little kids played in the dirt.........you just better get your priorities straight mister....


----------



## BadSign

Railroader said:


> 2nded.
> 
> But I'll bring a TC car and rubber and foam tires.
> 
> I'll also be bringing my Mini-Cooper.
> 
> And my new Slash to practice outside for Saturdays race. I might be a little overwhelmed. :freak:


Oh man, I'll play in the dirt once I get a LiPo!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

On-road at slots tonight - Friday the 13th of June. 3 cars makes a class. Should be Mini-Coopers and USVTA class tonight. Also may be a few racers with foam touring car.

I want to say thanks everyone so far for supporting the USVTA class at slots. It is nice to have a track to race at in Indy with a good group of racers. I've heard of a few other racers thinking about jumping in so hopefully we will see some new faces at the track tonight. Another stormy Friday, so it will be good to be inside again.

As far as I know this is who will/should/won't be racing tonight. 

Will be racing:
'66 Mustang - 4-cell/stock - IndyRC_Racer
'68 Camaro - 4-cell/17.5 - rockin_bob13

Should be racing:
'70 Cuda - lipo/21.5 - Jarmuth
'68 Camaro - lipo/21.5? - Railroader
'68 Camaro - 4-cell/stock - Badsign

May be spectators at the track
?? - 4-cell/17.5 - MDB (Mark Borem) - pending delivery of speedo/motor
'68 Camaro - lipo/21.5 - Crptracer (wife's B-day)


----------



## BadSign

Not 100%, but I should be there tonight.


----------



## Crptracer

I sure wish I could be there this evening to run w/you guys I have painted my new camaro body and its ready to go....Got my official vta car is ready to go:woohoo:


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Had a few more racers show up tonight. Had 6 Mini-Coopers and 7 VTA. Here are the main results for VTA

1 (1) 32 5:08.483 Brian Smith - Fast Lap 9.062
2 (3) 28 5:05.331 Bob Cordell - Fast Lap 9.029
3 (4) 24 5:00.752 John Armuth - Fast Lap 10.384
4 (7) 18 4:54.802 Brent Patton - Fast Lap 14.754
5 (6) 14 4:04.190 Dave Koltulic - Fast Lap 11.329
6 (5) 14 4:23039 Tom Johnson - Fast Lap 9.021
7 (2) 13 2:17.479 Brian VanderVeen - Fast Lap 9.751


----------



## BadSign

I really felt a drop off in speed last night, as my batteries are getting pretty worn. Bob has definately picked up the pace over the last 2 weeks, and John is improving as well. I think Tom had some new car issues to sort out, as he was thrashing to make the start.

For the record, the field had 3 TC3's, a TC5, an HPI, a Losi, and a Tamiya. I may be adding another car to the stable in the next month.


----------



## Railroader

Crptracer said:


> Slash?? Outside??? Race???.....OOOHHH my your one of those guys....I thought only little kids played in the dirt.........you just better get your priorities straight mister....


I warning you, those Slash Trucks are a blast! We ran today at 1pm and my face hurts from the grin I had all day.

Houston's truck:









See more here: http://mybuddypete.smugmug.com/gallery/5168460_x8XRU/1/313107688_XQ5Ai


----------



## BadSign

Now all you need is little 10th scale fans lining the track, and it'll look like baja!


----------



## Railroader

Warning! I am opening a can of worms here:

I was bored and had MS Excel open, so I punched in a few numbers.

With my current gear ratio 4.026, 4-cell, 17.5 motor, I should be doing ~25mph full throttle.
If I went with current gear ratio 4.026, 2S Lipo, 21.5 motor, I would be doing ~29mph

That is about 14% faster.

Thoughts?

See you in four weeks I hope.


----------



## BadSign

Good news for me tonight- got an early Father's Day gift- an Orion 3200 carbon LiPo. Just need that 21.5 and I'll be near maintenance free.


----------



## BadSign

Railroader said:


> Warning! I am opening a can of worms here:
> 
> I was bored and had MS Excel open, so I punched in a few numbers.
> 
> With my current gear ratio 4.026, 4-cell, 17.5 motor, I should be doing ~25mph full throttle.
> If I went with current gear ratio 4.026, 2S Lipo, 21.5 motor, I would be doing ~29mph
> 
> That is about 14% faster.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> See you in four weeks I hope.


It's really all about horsepower, not MPH. You'll have to gear differently for 21.5

Looking at the Novak Chart:

17.5 makes 130 Watts, the 21.5 makes 85 at equal voltage.

But factor the voltage change: 4 cells only gives you 64% the voltage ov a LiPo (4.8/7.4)

64% of 130 Watts will be roughly 85 Watts

I know this is very rough, but it should be fairly equal. 

The 17.5 at 4.8 V=10,560 RPM, The 21.5 at 7.4V = 13320

Since they are making roughly the same power but the 21.5 has more RPM, you will need a smaller pinion to get the same rollout. Maybe around a 5.1?


----------



## Crptracer

Hows everybody lookin for next friday?


----------



## jarmuth

*Fiday June 20*

I should be able to make it. Should have a new body all painted up. I am really interested to hear more about the theoretical side of motor comparison.


----------



## BadSign

Not sure right now. Budget may be a little tight this week.


----------



## Railroader

Have fun without me for the next couple weeks. I'll be back for VTA on the 11th of July.

And I'll be a force to be reckoned after I get that Lois XXX-s dialed in. Watch out!


----------



## Crptracer

If anyone is interested i have an xray T2 007 U.S Edition,TC4 w/electronics,M03R minni cooper w/electronics and spare parts and tires and some misc NiMh packs 4200's and a trinity dpd up for sale...Also I have a used orion 4800 lipo....


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I plan on being there this Friday June 20, 2008.


----------



## BadSign

Odds are I'll be at a baseball or softball game this friday. Crpt, you have a PM


----------



## Crptracer

I will also be there friday...Dont know if I will have the 21.5 ready or not


----------



## Crptracer

Badsign...sent you an email


----------



## Crptracer

Rockin....what vintage bodies do you have in stock


----------



## MDB

Do any of the three hobby shops (Slots,HT north ,HT south)have a Camaro body in stock? 

I got wheels and tires on Sat. but no body yet.I really want a Camaro (basically I am lazy and don't want to mess with a 2 piece body).

Brian thanks for the gearing info,sounds like I will need to do more than I anticipated to get my tc3 ready.

Later,

Mark

Crptracer---On Sat. HT north only had the Mustang (2 of them), but who knows what came in since then.


----------



## Crptracer

MDB.....You might call Doug.....He is known to have a few stashed away..


----------



## Crptracer

Who's Racin Friday:

1.Me+1
2.Indy
3.Rockin?
4.MDB?
5.BadSign?
6Jarmuth?


----------



## BadSign

I'll be there NEXT week. Out this Friday.


----------



## Crptracer

BadSign said:


> I'll be there NEXT week. Out this Friday.


 Hey One of these days were gonna race on the same night:freak:


----------



## Crptracer

Hey If you guys are interested I think we should set up a point series....We could set it up to where 1 or 2 fridays a month are points nights....That way its not a big deal if you miss a friday or 2.....just a thought...


----------



## BadSign

Maybe 6-8 weeks with 2 throwouts? Score 'em like F1!


----------



## rockin_bob13

I have all the HPI bodies and a HUGE selection of wheels and tires. BC


----------



## rockin_bob13

I'll be there Friday and my wonderful parking lot race Saturday.


----------



## jarmuth

I will be there Friday the 20th, but will miss the next two weeks. 

A point series sounds great even if I have to miss more than two weeks. How about having a Midwest Championship VTA race. Maybe we could have it on a Saturday or Sunday afternoon and get some people from other tracks to race with us.


----------



## Crptracer

jarmuth said:


> I will be there Friday the 20th, but will miss the next two weeks.
> 
> A point series sounds great even if I have to miss more than two weeks. How about having a Midwest Championship VTA race. Maybe we could have it on a Saturday or Sunday afternoon and get some people from other tracks to race with us.



It is as if you were reading my mind......However 1 step at a time...I was waiting a few months before opening up that idea to see how well are base grows...I really want to get some more 1/10th running foam,rubber etc. and make it more of an event rather than just VTA....However its as if no one wants to run anything else around here....I am trying to see if linton is going to run vta....Alot of the ohio tracks are running it and mishawaka is allready running it,Ft.Wyane is so we shall see how everything goes...


----------



## Crptracer

BadSign said:


> Maybe 6-8 weeks with 2 throwouts? Score 'em like F1!


 Thats what I am talkin about....Hey did you race outside on the oval at slots...


----------



## Crptracer

MDB.....You gonna make it this friday...


----------



## BadSign

At slots? No, I haven't touched an oval in about 6 years- when HTU north closed up. I did run in the parking lot road course at Slots some two years ago, and HTU South when Skillman ran it.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I'll be racing tonight. Need to get to the track early so I can check my speed controller. It may have shorted out racing Saturday (loose battery pack).


----------



## BadSign

Everyone have a good time tonight. I'll be back next week.


----------



## Crptracer

Cant wait I will be there tonight....


----------



## BadSign

Updates, please.


----------



## Crptracer

BadSign said:


> Updates, please.


Friday for me was a waste....however it was some good racing I think we had 7 and all allowed motor and batt combos were present.....In my opinon they were all pretty even but Rockin was running a 6.0 FDR instead of the allowed 4.2 w/lipo/21.5 which helped to keep everything close...Indy ran the 4cell/27t and still won but there was a noticable difference on the straight as Rockin would pull away about 1.5 feet which would help him cause Indy would catch him in the infield...In the end Indy 51 laps Rockin 50 laps but due to the end of the race Rockin was just on the wrong side of the score loop which gave Indy the additional lap....Adjustments with FDR for our track will be enforced however for the guys just starting out we are trying to come up w/some kind of adjustment or hadicap for the faster guys...:wave:


----------



## BadSign

So with a 6.0 he was still outpulling Brian on the straights? Not surprised Indy was outrunning anyone in the infield- that car is scrub free in the corners, but we may want to think going even higher then. We do have an awfully tight track for that. I see everyone going the 21.5/LiPo route eventually, though.


----------



## BadSign

BTW, I'll be there Friday with a new car and new power...


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I'm out this Friday but will be back in 2 weeks.


----------



## Crptracer

Well we are going to have to test a few more options of final drives for until we decide...It was very close....and with the 21.5 being a high rpm motor it kind of makes since however Indy's motor was a tuned for the velo..so it was also turning more rpm so I think its possible with a different brush spring combo the 27t would have overtook the B/L due to the fact it would have more torque...So its a fine line...Plus had there been no traffic who knows...I wish I would have chossen a better setup w/my car just to see how all three would have ran together since I was runnin the 17.5 and a couple of weeks ago Bob and I were on the same lap I just had 1 or 2 quicker laps or he would have beat me....But I think the 21.5/lipo is the ticket for ease of maintence for sure....


----------



## BadSign

My TC5 arrived in the mail yesterday, I've been plaing and wrenching ever since. All I need now is a new body, which won't happen for a few weeks.


----------



## Crptracer

BadSign said:


> My TC5 arrived in the mail yesterday, I've been plaing and wrenching ever since. All I need now is a new body, which won't happen for a few weeks.


 Doug has the lightweight yokomo belts for the TC5 and he should have a parts bin full of parts from when I traded him mine....You Gonna make it this Friday....


----------



## BadSign

I'll be there. Wish they opened earlier so I could get some more practice time. No LiPo for a few more weeks, though.


----------



## Crptracer

BadSign said:


> I'll be there. Wish they opened earlier so I could get some more practice time. No LiPo for a few more weeks, though.


Gonna try and get them to start at 7:30,8:30 and main at 9:30....That way it gives you a little more time and allows for guys gettin stuck in traffic....


----------



## BadSign

Roll Call for Friday night:

Myself
Crptracr

Railroader, Rockin and Jarmuth, you in?


----------



## BadSign

IndyRC_Racer said:


> I'm out this Friday but will be back in 2 weeks.


two weeks would be the 4th. Doubt there's any racing that night, and if there is I won't be.


----------



## Crptracer

I am going to run the 6.0 FDR tonight w/21.5/lipo and see how it goes....


----------



## rockin_bob13

I'm in tonight. BC


----------



## jarmuth

Will be out of town till July 5th. May be out of town on the 11th. Should be back for sure on the 18th


----------



## Crptracer

Guys I apologize for not coming tonight but my wife wasnt feelin well....Looks Like everyone will be out next week so I will be there the following friday....


----------



## BadSign

Crptracer said:


> Guys I apologize for not coming tonight but my wife wasnt feelin well....Looks Like everyone will be out next week so I will be there the following friday....


Hope she feels better.

Bob dominated the evening, though we did have a very close 2nd heat. he continues to show class and sportsmanship on the track, which is greatly appreciated. I'll have to be on my toes to do the same.

I continued my stranglehold on runner-up tonight, as my 4-cell packs are really deteriorating- but this should be the last night for them. In three weeks I'll join the 21.5 brigade. On the plus side my new TC5 handled flawlessly- carries a lot more corner speed then the old shaft drive cars I was running, and I started with the generic rubber tire set-up. Really looking forward to that chassis.

Dave had some difficulties tonight when his servo crapped out after heat 1, which hurt chances to tune a little more. Spirits were high and the car improved as the night went on.

I won't be back until the 18th (hitting the lake for some skiing), but am expecting posts to keep this thread and class going. It should be really exciting this winter.


----------



## j21moss

hey umm question??? you guys run 8 minute mains and running the main in reverse rotation


----------



## rockin_bob13

Yes' 8 min mains. Reverse rotation is up to the track director. No, not yet.


----------



## Crptracer

j21moss said:


> hey umm question??? you guys run 8 minute mains and running the main in reverse rotation




Moss...You gonna run with us......


----------



## Crptracer

BadSign said:


> Hope she feels better.
> I started with the generic rubber tire set-up. Really looking forward to that chassis.
> 
> "hope she feels better" Thanks me to...Good luck skiing
> 
> Hey on the tc5 rubber setup did it call for your front springs to be softer than your rear? Also did it call for a oneway,fixed or standard diff? Most Rubber cars you would think would start off loose and 1 would think you would stiffen the fronts and soften the rear springs and reverse if you were pushing....I just am trying to make comparison between the manufacturers...Also wandering if the softer fronts is in relation to a oneway or fixed diff....


----------



## Crptracer

Quick set-up reference: 

-Loose off-power-

1.Frnt springs-stiffen 2.Rear springs-soften 3.Frnt shocks-thicker oil 4.Rear shocks-Thinner oil 5.Shock mnt-outer holes 6.Rear shock mnt-Inner holes 7.Frnt sway-stiffen 8. rear sway-soften 9.Frnt camber-Less vertical 10. Rear camber-More vertical 11.Frnt castor-Increase 12.Frnt ride height-raise 13.Rear Ride height-lower 14.Front toe out-decrease 15. Rear toe in-Increase These are the basics of loose off power if your loose on power just reverse.. Thought this might be helpfull...


----------



## Crptracer

-Troubleshooting steps-

1. Tweak-If your car pushes turning left and is loose turning right thats tweak..

2. Springs-fastest adjustment to make with biggest impact...which can go either way..

3. Ride height-(my favorite) quickest way to get weight transfered but more difficult than springs and the most overlooked adjustment.

These are the top 3 in my opinion....I am only posting this cause these are frequntly asked questions. It is always cool to see guys asking guys questions and everyone helping each other out but there is no magical setup that works for everyone and I dont want to see frustration be the killer of a persons love for the hobby...So first get your car balanced from left to right this is of utmost importance when running lipo..Then set your ride height say 5.5/5 and then measure with calipers the distance between the top of shock to the top of collar in other words verify the preload is the same on your frnt springs left to right and in the rear left to right...Then make sure your geometry is the same in front from left to right make sure your shocks are in the correct mounting holes from left to right in front and rear remember that they are in differnt mounting holes from front to rear....Then write it all down after you find a setup that you can run around the track....Then fine tune it one adj at a time...


----------



## BadSign

Can't remember all of it, but the set-up is at associateds web site. Ran diff in front, little looser than stock. 30-35wt oil, blue front springs (17 lb) and silver (14.5) rear. The car was planted but still quick in the corners. Still can do a lot with camber links, anti-squat and dive, caster and rear toe to free it up more.


----------



## Crptracer

Badssign ....did you run the spool like the setup says.....


----------



## BadSign

No, I ran ball diff in front- loosened about 1/4 turn. Not slipping, though.


----------



## BadSign

I think the spool would hurt the car- corners are way to tight and you need the differential action.


----------



## Crptracer

Are you runin the ITF or std chassis?


----------



## BadSign

Standard


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Anyone know if Slots will be open Friday? Anyone planning on running VTA on Friday? I'm on the fence right now about racing. Long term weather forecast is calling for rain Friday, but I think this spring/early summer I could predict that almost every day and be right.


----------



## BadSign

I know I won't be there Friday night. Will be enjoying fireworks wit the family. I'll be there Saturday for Off-Road, super-stock (13.5/19T) truck. I think Bob told me there's no parking lot this Saturday, so I propose we all try out the dirt for a day.


----------



## Crptracer

I will be out this friday but the following I will be there for sure.....How did things go at summit....


----------



## Crptracer

Would anyone be up for a thursday night practice possible race night or possible saturday? Brian I say we all go next time to summit and we get some "south's gonna rise again" T-shirts w/a USVTA logo on the front...It was just a thought....If you and Bob have an open seat or the room and want to split the gas 3 ways let me know.....If any of the other guys want to make the trip 2 way split would be awesome......


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Dale said he was going to post results on Summit's website (http://www.summitrcraceway.com/).

There were 6 racers that showed up for USVTA at Summit on Sunday. Overall everyone was about the same speed. I ran 2 heats with a 4-cell/brushed combo but realized either my batteries or motor were not going to cut it, so I switched to to lipo/21.5 and that brought be up to speed.

I ended up qualifying 2nd in the main and Bob Cordell was 4th. I got off to my usual bad start and lost a position in the first few turns. I ended up bumping (not intentially) 2nd place on the 1st lap so I waiting for him to be turn marshalled. I was able to get back up to speed and ended up in 2nd and had the fastest lap of the main, but was still 2 laps off the lead. I also bumped Bob and then Dale later in the race on the same lap so I waited again for Dale to be turn marshalled. Bob ended up 6th in the main, but had a good time battling Dale during qualifying. 

Overall my setup at slots worked well at Summit. Needed to fine tune some tweak and glue up loose tires, but otherwise car worked well. Had to add some weight with the lipo switch and probably need to lower the ride height. Overall with a decent setup and very little maintenance I've had a competitive car, which is why I'm enjoying this class.


----------



## Crptracer

its always a fun time at summit.....Cant wait to run the 21.5/lipo combo


----------



## Crptracer

Anyone interested in goin to Slots thursday? I wont be able to run saturday.......


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Anyone know if slots is open on Friday for practice or racing?


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Let me add that I'm going to see if Slots is going to be open for practice/racing on Friday. If it is, I'm going to head down there to at least practice. Talked with Cordell today and he said he'd be interested in Slots on Friday. Ran into another racer last night at Hobbytown N. and he was interested in Friday as well.

I'll edit this post later today to let everyone know if Slots is open Friday.


----------



## Crptracer

Yes I believe they are open...not positive though....I guess no one wants to run thursday...


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I know Cordell can't make it Thursday and I am off on Friday, so that makes it easier for me to get to Slots than fighting traffic Thursday evening.


----------



## Crptracer

Looks like Practice it is......


----------



## Crptracer

Practice went well last night...Another new TA racer was picking up some items to be ready to run...if this keeps up were gonna have a great season..Was running 9sec laps with a tight back to back hairpin section was a blast even though there were only 2 of us...I opened up the track before I left last night...Hope you guys like the setup if you run tonight..


----------



## Crptracer

Early roll call for Friday:

1.Me

How did things go friday night Indy?


----------



## rockin_bob13

I'm in. BC


----------



## Crptracer

Are we goin to run the 6.0 FDR or open it up a bit?


----------



## Crptracer

BC I hear your gonna be runnin a new chassis? By the way tell Chad H. congrats on the BRL championship and his Rookie of the year honors..


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I should be running this Friday.

Bob had the car to beat last Friday. I was making him run his car hard in the main and he hit one too many walls breaking a part.


----------



## BadSign

So there's a new car in the Cordell stable- TC5R?


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I've heard that Bob has gone over to the dark side - belt drive


----------



## rockin_bob13

Yea, got a tc5r. Just when I got the TC3 goin' good, I decided to get a new one. Now I'll have to start all over again on set-up.


----------



## jarmuth

*Friday July 11*

I won't know till later in the week. I may be going out of town. I will be there if I am in town.


----------



## Crptracer

Hope you can make it John......Badsign you running.....


----------



## Crptracer

Bob you and Brian hittin the road to summit this sunday?


----------



## BadSign

Sorry guys, but if all things go right I'll be on a lake soaking up the sun and waterskiing.



Crptracer said:


> Hope you can make it John......Badsign you running.....


----------



## Railroader

I can't make it for a few weeks, I have friends visiting, a wedding (not mine) and a work weekend coming up.



Crptracer said:


> Are we goin to run the 6.0 FDR or open it up a bit?


What do you mean? Is this an Indy Slots-only thing? 
www.usvintagetransam.com has this listed:


> Suggested gearing FDR recommendations:
> 
> 27t brushed/4-cell: 5.4 - 5.7 FDR
> 17.5 brushless/4-cell: 3.5 - 3.7 FDR
> 21.5 brushless/LiPo: 4.2 - 4.3 FDR


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

There is a max FDR of 4.2 for the 21.5/Lipo combo on the USVTA website. In the case of FDR a lower number will yield a higher top speed. Therefore a 4.2 FDR is faster than 6.0 FDR. The suggestion is that we limit the gearing that we allow on the 21.5/lipo combo at Slots to a speed that may be appropriate for the track or won't have an advantage over 4-cell/stock or 4-cell/17.5

I recently swapped from 4-cell/stock to lipo/21.5 in the car that I was running at slots. I've kept the print-outs from the heats. I will compare lap times between the 2 setups and see if one has a clear advantage. I will say that the biggest advantage with a brushed motor at slots is the drag the motor has for slowing the car down. I immediately lost that "brake" when switching to brushless. It has caused me to have to rework my setup some to get more front grip in the braking zones.


----------



## Railroader

so, at Slots, what is the FDR limit we are running for each motor combo?


----------



## rockin_bob13

I suggest we keep within the rules limitations. If I gear to the 4.2 limit, the car is certainly fast in the straight, but has no pull through the turns. And in road course, it's all about the turns. We have plenty of rules already without making more.


----------



## Crptracer

Well are intent is not to generate more rules but to keep it more door to door as it is intended. I dont care if we all run 4.2 I just think we should all run the same FDR w/21.5/lipo..


----------



## rockin_bob13

If I ran a 4.2, the motor would come off at 250o. So don't worry about the gear is what I'm trying to get across.


----------



## Crptracer

rockin_bob13 said:


> If I ran a 4.2, the motor would come off at 250o. So don't worry about the gear is what I'm trying to get across.



I smell what your steppin in....But you dont think all of us running the same FDR would make things more interesting?


----------



## rockin_bob13

No, because if you can get the car to roll through the turn, you could run a higher gear. However, those whose do not roll as well will need a smaller gear. Both cars would be handicapped.


----------



## BadSign

My only concern is that a 4.2 could be such a tall gear that we could burn motors out, or at least reach shutoff temps.


----------



## jarmuth

Looks like I will be there on Friday.


----------



## Crptracer

jarmuth said:


> Looks like I will be there on Friday.



:woohoo:SSSSSSSSSWWWWWWWWWEEEEEEEETTTTTTTT:woohoo:


:wave:C-YA tonight


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Be there tonight with a new green 'Cuda body for me and a new Camaro body for David K. I can't figure if I'm having more fun painting bodies for this class or destroying them on the track.


----------



## jarmuth

I agree with Brian. I have several bodies that I have painted but have not run yet. I don't do nearly as good a job as Brian, but it is still fun.

This is not on road racing, but this link will take you to some pictures I shot at the park in North Vernon. http://www.armuthphotos.smugmug.com/gallery/5340290_xLPfi#326472615_sPDVN


----------



## BadSign

Okay fellas, fill me in on Friday night. My trip was shortened due to:
1.) Skiboat that wouldn't start
2.) Rain-soaked tents
3.) raccoons in the camp due to our idiot neighbors leaving their trash out overnight.

All in all, a fabulous weekend. I MIGHT be racing Friday night- depending on daughter's softball schedule.


----------



## sportpak

Camping just aint camping without a run in with a small platoon of raccoons.

Ben


----------



## Crptracer

Friday went well everyone is making big strides in getting faster and more consistent.....Indy still remains on top...Rockin ran second ...I broke 8 laps in....Jarmuth ran 3rd....Fun as always hopefully it will keep growing....This coming friday is going to be a good turnout hopefully...Sounds like the lineup will be:

1.Rockin
2.Indy
3.Myself
4.Railroader
5.Jarmuth
6.Dave
7.Bobby
8.Badsign?


----------



## BadSign

I think I'm in- just need that 21.5


----------



## Crptracer

IF anybody knows or if your on here looking I have a TC4 VTA,TC3 VTA and possible XRAY t2 007 VTA all w/tires,NimH batts,Speed contriol,servo and stock motor...Also Have a Brushless setup sphere w/4800 lipo need 21.5 to complete and 1 JR radio and reciever...If anyone is interested please send pm...


----------



## BadSign

getting out already?


----------



## Crptracer

BadSign said:


> getting out already?



No...Just having an inventory reduction sale...:freak:.....Preparing for the fall season and trying to get more guys into the class...I am still keeping my xray T/A car and Xray foam car...But I am gettin rid of everything else...


----------



## Crptracer

Who is running Friday?

1.Rockin
2.Indy
3.Myself
4.Railroader
5.Jarmuth
6.Dave
7.Bobby
8.Badsign?[/QUOTE]


----------



## Railroader

I am pretty sure I can make it this friday after all.

And Slash on Saturday!


----------



## Crptracer

Railroader said:


> I am pretty sure I can make it this friday after all.
> 
> And Slash on Saturday!



SSSWWWEEEEEEETTTT This might be are biggest field yet....:woohoo:


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Looks like a full field for Friday.


----------



## Crptracer

There are still a few guys that have ran w/us before that might show up that are not on here so could be a big turnout.....


----------



## BadSign

Good racing last night. After a little practice with Smith last night, I've got some new things for next week. 9 cars on a hot night in July? Winter season's looking good...


----------



## Crptracer

BadSign said:


> Good racing last night. After a little practice with Smith last night, I've got some new things for next week. 9 cars on a hot night in July? Winter season's looking good...





> NO DOUBT


Gonna be fun this fall for sure....


----------



## Crptracer

Had a great time Friday awesome to see so many VTA cars....hope we can keep this up and hope to see a good turnout this Friday,its lookin good for me....7 car main was exciting and didnt seem to congested...


----------



## BadSign

I should be there this Friday.


----------



## Crptracer

Jarmuth.....You have PM....


----------



## Crptracer

Friday roll call:

1.Me
2.Badsign


----------



## ovalrcr

Gonna have to get up there sometime soon and check you guys out. Dont own a touring car right now but it sounds like you guys have a lot of fun so you never know.......I'm just not sure about the right turns though!!


----------



## BadSign

Don't worry, we run a short track, so you won't have time to think about it!

I may have a spare car available this week or in 2, open to anyone to try.


----------



## Railroader

Crptracer said:


> Friday roll call:
> 
> 1.Me
> 2.Badsign


3. Railroader


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

4. IndyRC_Racer
5. Rockin_Bob


----------



## Crptracer

ovalrcr said:


> Gonna have to get up there sometime soon and check you guys out. Dont own a touring car right now but it sounds like you guys have a lot of fun so you never know.......I'm just not sure about the right turns though!![/QUote/]
> 
> Come on up and check it out Friday...We are all converted oval racers anyway...:wave:


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Hey, if Cordell can turn right without destroying his car then that proves an oval racer can race on-road.


----------



## rockin_bob13

I didn't convert anything. Speak for yourself.:freak:


----------



## Crptracer

rockin_bob13 said:


> I didn't convert anything. Speak for yourself.:freak:


 Sorry Bob......Not all of us have converted....:wave:


----------



## 1BrownGuy

well guys I am gonna try one more time with this vintage class bought a 21.5 today. see you guys friday.


----------



## BadSign

Ah, the clouds have parted and the light has shined on Houston...


----------



## Crptracer

w/these additions plus jarmuth and my dad and Dave will be there hopefully:

1.Badsign
2.Houston
3.Brian
4.Bob
5.John
6.Me
7.Dave
8.Tom
9.Bill(dad)

SWEET...2weeks in a row....


----------



## Crptracer

Possible 11 racers if Bobby and I am drawing a blank Chad i think show up....This a sign of things to come this fall,Hopefully we will fill the place....Anything is possible even houston is gonna give it another try.......I was thinking of bringing some landscape edgeing pavers to help keep the boards from moving so much....If there are any objections please speak up.....


----------



## Crptracer

Ovalrcr.....Hope you come out Friday and check it out....


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

If we are going to better secure the barriers, would it be possible to have a nylon bag containing sand or something similar to help things from moving? I'd rather hit something with some give than a paving stone.

Did a bit of research and in the film/studio industry they have bags that they use to help keep lighting stable. There are also weight training bags as well. From looking at pictures I'd much rather hit one of these than something hard and unmovable.


----------



## Crptracer

IndyRC_Racer said:


> If we are going to better secure the barriers, would it be possible to have a nylon bag containing sand or something similar to help things from moving? I'd rather hit something with some give than a paving stone.


 I was not going to put it on the contact side of the board rather the backside....This will decrease the give but also eliminate the ever changing corner dimensions...


----------



## Crptracer

With a possible 11 racers we will again have a quandry on the amount of cars in A versus B mains...and how to solve this in a fair manner is beyond me I think it is safe to say 11 might be a tad hazordous...But hey I will try it.....Any thoughts


----------



## Crptracer

Well I think even w/the sand it is still not going to give enough to make a difference from a damage stand point....What about something between the stone and the board some kind of sponge or foam material?

I think that is the best idea....A nascar Impact wall between the landscape stone and the boards...


----------



## jarmuth

I am planning on being there if the suspension arm blocks arrive like they should.


----------



## 1BrownGuy

real quick guys (cuz I'm lazy) what spur/pinion combo is used for a TT-01 chassis or aTC4/TC3 to make the final drive legal (21.5) ,using 64pitch I do not have excel at my home PC to open file for FDR from the site

Basically what is recommended for Slots because of the shorter track layout?


----------



## Crptracer

TT01..86/47 4.70 fdr... ...88/46....4.96 fdr TC4 4.78 fdr w/same spur/pinion not sure how big of spur you can get on eithier of those




WWW.Gearchart.com 4.7 is a good start not sure if you can get that on a tt01....88/46 might go on the tc4


----------



## BadSign

I have to agree that 11 will be a bit much. I can see a 10 car limit, personally. If we qualify 5 in the A and 6 in the B, we can bump 1 up. With so many running LiPo, it should be okay.


----------



## BadSign

Hey Bob, could you bring those set of 4 degree blocks from last week? I want to set everything back and try tuning a different direction.

Brian


----------



## 1BrownGuy

thanks guys on the help with the gear ratios friday. and the spur and pinion (some borrowed) it made the class more enjoyable for me. 

since I am running 21.5 BL I hope this becomes a low maint. racing for friday night.:thumbsup:

now to start on a body for the class


----------



## swtour

what are you guys using for your barriers?

We use PVC "Rain Gutter" 3x3" DOWNSPOUT (available at Orchard Hardware Stores...and other places)

On Ozite, you can put sticky backed VELCRO on the bottom, and it stays in place really nice...and it's GENTLE on cars.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

We are using wooden boards. A racer brought some garden edging stones that worked okay, but were a bit "dirty". It was an okay solution for last night and helped keep the boards in place for the most part in the main which helped the racing.

Speaking of racing on Friday, we got 8 in the USVTA class and 5 in the Mini class. Good turnout for a summer Friday night in Indy on Brickyard weekend. Average laps were around 8.5 seconds and TQ was 35 laps in 5 minutes. Top 5 qualified within 1 lap. Main got off to a great start from a standing Le Mans grid.

Personally I broke out my old TC3 tub chassis using 4-cell/stock power. Had a good setup with a bit of off-power push. Qualified 4th and just managed to beat Bob on the last lap for 3rd. I should thank Bob for letting me borrow some 4600 batts for the night. I figure if I had gotten rid of the off power push I could have challenged the leaders a little more. I guess I'll have to go back to the RS4 Sport 2 since that car has a lot more steering over-all. Still had a lot of fun and I'm pretty happy with the old trusty TC3.


----------



## Crptracer

What an awesome night of racing!!! I would like to thank all the guys who came out to watch and race....


Finishing order:

1.Steve(Crptracer)-54laps- Avg.Lap-8.996

2.Houston(1brownGuy)-54laps-Avg Lap-9.037

3.Brian S.(IndyRC_Racer)--52laps-Avg lap-9.303

4.Bob(Rockinbob)-52laps-Avg lap-9.308

5.Brian V.-(BadSign)-51laps-Avg lap-9.516

6.Tom(Railroader)-44laps-Avg lap-11.027

7.John(Jarmuth)-41 laps-Avg lap-11.887

8.Bill-20 laps-Avg lap-20.384


this was a great time had by all I think the amazing thing is the fast laps posted-:

8.3
8.1
8.3
8.1
8.3
8.8
9.2
8.4

Thats racin.....:woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## sportpak

I've really got to get down there and mix it up with you guys...

Ben


----------



## Railroader

I had a great time last night, my FDR was way too high (low?) starting out @ 4.142, and switching to 3.935 helped, but not enough.

Now I need to decide if I switch to the 21.5/LiPo combo or try to find pinions with 41 or greater teeth. I know most of your recommendations already ...


----------



## BadSign

I came home last night completely frustrated that my car was still tracking left on the straights and very loose on right hand turns. Then I discovered I was running uneven caster. I feel really stupid! Will definately have that problem fixed for next time.

Great time last night. Good to know I was in the mix in regards to lap times despite having to turn down the straights.


----------



## BadSign

Almost forgot, a big thanks to Jon Armuth for the VTA decals he printed and cut for us all


----------



## Railroader

Well, that didn't take long.

I ordered from HorizonHobby.com:
1. 21.5, 64p 108t 64p spur (they DO make them for the XXX-S)
b. 46t and 47t gears to get to 4.297 or 4.205 FDRs. (I already have 45t and 44t)

Whew.

See you guys in two weeks.


----------



## Railroader

BadSign said:


> Almost forgot, a big thanks to Jon Armuth for the VTA decals he printed and cut for us all


Yes, huge thanks. My car went much faster and ran more reliably. :woohoo:


----------



## Crptracer

Thanks to Houston for being my freakin shadow last night.....He was like a bad cold I couldnt get rid of......Houston had the race about wrapped up if not for a accident that put him on his roof.....Cant wait till next week...


----------



## Crptracer

We will be down 2 racers this week:Badsign and Railroader.....But with the speed this thing is growing I am sure we will pickup more this week...


----------



## Crptracer

Man 3 posts back to back to back.....Has anyone else thought of running 1/12th on friday nights?


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Ran at Strictly RC near Chicago O'Hare this weekend with my VTA. Realized how far off my setup is for asphalt parking lot racing as I was a full lap off TQ pace. Even with a clean run I only managed a slow 18 laps compared to a TQ of slow 19. Still had fun. There were 20 VTA entries - 3heat which made the trip worth it. 4-cell stock ended up winning.

Going to switch my TC3 to brushless this week and see how it handles at slots. Not giving up on the RS4 yet, but I really need to work on the sloppy front end. I also am giving up on the adjustable HPI body mounts as they cause too much body roll. Still nice to have for taking photos , but not so much for racing.


----------



## Railroader

Crptracer said:


> Man 3 posts back to back to back.....Has anyone else thought of running 1/12th on friday nights?


I'd do it. I'd rather run that than Mini-coopers if the crowd was right.


----------



## Crptracer

1/12th makes my stomach turn in a way I dont want to mention....But I would think of running if the intrest was there....What else will I do w/all my NiMh cells....."IF THE CROWD WAS RIGHT" whats that supposed to mean?.....Aint none of us right....We race R/C cars on Friday night....


----------



## Crptracer

1/12th scale B/L 17.5 or 13.5 ......hhhhhhhhhmmmmmmmm!!!!!


----------



## Crptracer

Ben I see you lerking in the shadows...


----------



## Railroader

Crptracer said:


> 1/12th makes my stomach turn in a way I dont want to mention....


It's like a traumatic car crash, you know you shouldn't be looking directly at it, but you are strangely drawn to it.


Crptracer said:


> But I would think of running if the intrest was there....What else will I do w/all my NiMh cells.....


That the spirit!


Crptracer said:


> "IF THE CROWD WAS RIGHT" whats that supposed to mean?


Oh... I think you know what I mean. :dude:


Crptracer said:


> .....Aint none of us right....We race R/C cars on Friday night....


Touche'


----------



## Railroader

Crptracer said:


> 1/12th scale B/L 17.5 or 13.5 ......hhhhhhhhhmmmmmmmm!!!!!


13.5 is WAY too fast for Indy Slots.

Even 17.5 flies with only 4 cells.

Either 27-turn or 17.5 is my opinion.

Heck, make it sealed silver cans and make it really interesting. Seriously.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

This link is NOT Indy slots, but it is the Vintage a-main from where I raced last weekend - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nLjLKYikku4


----------



## Crptracer

IndyRC_Racer said:


> This link is NOT Indy slots, but it is the Vintage a-main from where I raced last weekend - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nLjLKYikku4


 Where did you finish....They look pretty quick....


----------



## ovalrcr

Railroader said:


> Also, a few of us are trying to get a 1/12 NASCAR body oval class running on Thursday and Sunday.
> 
> Simple rules so far:
> 1/12 scale pan car - any chassis
> 4-cell NiMh
> Any motor.
> 
> Practicing last night, a 13.5 car was beating a 10.5 car in lap times. The 10.5 was just too fast for the small track.


Did you guys ever get any interest in this?? 

Just curious..also where could someone buy a 12th scale nascar body??


----------



## Crptracer

I believe that Indy slots has some...(nasrcar bodies for 1/12th) Not sure if it has taken off...


----------



## ovalrcr

Crptracer said:


> I believe that Indy slots has some...(nasrcar bodies for 1/12th) Not sure if it has taken off...


Ok....Thanks


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I was qualified 6th over-all, but they had me in the B-main - computer glitch. I was about 1 lap off TQ. Fast laps in Vintage were 16s and my best laps were mid 17s. I qualified at 18 4:14. There were about 4 cars that were similarly qualified. I should add that they had plently of power around the track for pits - had to bring your own table/chair though.

The racing was Sunday and it got off to a later start than I hoped. The Vintage A-Main would have been the last race of the day and it was I think almost 5 and the mains hadn't started yet. There were at least 7 mains. I figured if I had raced the main I wouldn't have gotten home until close to midnight, so my girlfriend and I decided to leave early. Next time I'll plan on taking Monday off work. 

Had a lot of fun, just couldn't get the handling quite right on the front end of the car. Front tires were sliding a bit too much. Layout was good, just was weird driving down the straight going the same speed as traffic. I will probably go up north again to a trophy race later this year, that is assuming that we don't start getting huge turn-outs. If we can pull 20 Vintage cars for a special event, I'd much rather stay here.

Best part of the race was that it was located in a neighborhood in the suburbs near O'hare airport. There were actual spectators in lawn chairs watching the race. Had plenty of people walk/drive by that were checking out the action. Maybe slots can hold a vintage race in the parking lot before it gets cold.


----------



## Crptracer

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Best part of the race was that it was located in a neighborhood in the suburbs near O'hare airport. There were actual spectators in lawn chairs watching the race. Had plenty of people walk/drive by that were checking out the action. Maybe slots can hold a vintage race in the parking lot before it gets cold.


 Slots never got many spectators when we ran Oval/Onroad in the parking lot
There were a few here and there...I think some kind of Publicity RE: flyers at other hobby shops(just race advertisment) possibly and somethin in the window at slots i have been working on something along those lines. Also if anyone has any input on an event at slots send it my way or post something been trying to come up w/stuff to take to Doug and attempt an event w/trophies and what not...We need to get some videos posted cause the last couple of weeks would have been great to show everyone how much fun were having and how competitive this class is...:wave:


----------



## Crptracer

Man there some bad spelling in there...


----------



## Railroader

ovalrcr said:


> Did you guys ever get any interest in this??
> 
> Just curious..also where could someone buy a 12th scale nascar body??


So far only two of us have cars and bodies set up. We'll try to get it to take off in the fall when everyone is not so busy.

Doug has some 1/12th NASCAR bodies at Indy Slots. Mcallister makes them. http://www.mcallisterracing.com/racing/page11.html I have a Dodge and a Chevy Monte Carlo painted up. I like the look of the Dodge better. Smoother lines.


----------



## ovalrcr

Thanks for the info Railroader.


----------



## Crptracer

All this oval talk is making me dizzy....:freak:...


----------



## BadSign

Yeah, isn't there a thread here for that somewhere? J/K. 
I'm in the process of painting a new body. Will have it ready next Friday.


----------



## Crptracer

I am also painting a new body....Another camaro....


----------



## Crptracer

Xray T2 007 U.S Foam spec roller: $200.00 O.B.O

I have 2 up for sale....


----------



## Crptracer

Railroader....I am working on my lack of 1/12th scale....But its on when I get one.....I still would like to run 17.5 if your interested.....But nascar 1/12th on-road has peaked my interest. HHHHHHMMMMMM!!!! Or standard wedge bodies whatever....Hey you would look sharp behind the wheel of an Xray.....


----------



## jarmuth

*More possibilities*

Does anyone make anything like a 1/12th scale Ford GT 40 body. It would be kind of cool to have an entire Retro theme on Friday nights. How about a touring car class that runs 17.5 brushless, Lipo, unlimited rubber tires, and GT 40 or contemporary bodies.

Since I won't be able to be there on Fridays for quite a while, I can come up with all kind of "good" ideas.


----------



## BadSign

Got myself a new ride- trying to keep up with the Jo- er- "Smith"s


----------



## BadSign

jarmuth said:


> Does anyone make anything like a 1/12th scale Ford GT 40 body. It would be kind of cool to have an entire Retro theme on Friday nights. How about a touring car class that runs 17.5 brushless, Lipo, unlimited rubber tires, and GT 40 or contemporary bodies.
> 
> Since I won't be able to be there on Fridays for quite a while, I can come up with all kind of "good" ideas.


Man, don't think I can run another TC! Plus I'm going to getting the kids in soon too. Maybe micro TC would be cool- M18's and MRS4's


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Hope to see a good turn-out tomorrow night. I'm going to try and NOT fry another XBR speedo in my TC3.

Here are my opinions on the classes that have run at Slots on Fridays this summer and we all know what opinions are like.

- Mini-Cooper: seems to be a good class for slots. Cars are relatively inexpensive and don't seem to break much. Can be a good place for beginners to jump in if the car is setup well.
- USVTA: good for the novice to expert drivers. Cars are a good speed for newer racers and experienced racers are limited by the FDR or limits of brushed motors. Parts breakage is usually to a minimum. Cars look cool. Most durable body so far seems to be the HPI Camaro. 
- 1/18 trucks, buggies, misc: Seems like these cars are usually an anything goes class. Parts breakage seems high due to fragile parts. Good run-what-you brung class and it has a place for many racers at slots.

Suggestions for new classes in next post...


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Again, I'm going to say these are just my opinions and they aren't a suggestion of what will or won't work, just what I think might be worth a shot. Bottom line for me is that if ANY other classes are being run, there should be a class organizer(s) at Slots that takes care of the rules and tech for that class. Unlimited/open rule is okay for some classes, but will quickly drive racers away from others.

Classes that could be run at Slots on Friday nights.

1/12 scale on-road: Isn't there already a night when 1/12 scale is being run (Wednesday)? I realize that it may not be convenient, but splitting nights for the same class usually results in fewer entries both nights. I suggest either trying to run on the existing night or getting the other racers to come race on Friday.

1/18 micro on-road: I always enjoyed running my HPI Micro RS4. There are a few other cars like the 1/18 Xray that can be run in this class. If I would ever run this class at slots I would want to see specific rules to make the class fast enough to be fun but not an everything goes class. Mild motors with lipo batteries might be an option. I prefer keeping racing close so if it is an anything goes class count me out.

1/10 TC class: Let's face it, Slots is too small for mod. So if you run any 1/10 TC class it would need to be slower. If speed is similar to USVTA it will cut into turn-outs for both classes. Maybe one of the Tamiya Championship Series classes would make sense at slots - maybe GT2 which would mean you'd have to run a Tamiya car. Check here for rules - http://www.tamiyausa.com/tcs_races/index.php

1/10 200mm pancar onroad: I think this class probably is a good option for Slots. It would be relatively cheap, can use any number of readily available TC 2-door sedan bodies or narrow GTP bodies and could be 4-cell/6-cell/lipo/brushed/brushless. Do any/many people have a chassis that could be used in this class?For speed freaks it may be a cheap way to go fast without breaking a ton of parts (maybe t-plate or a-arms which are cheap/easy to replace).

Again these are my opinions. I'm not going to suggest we create new classes or push anyone into existing classes. However, let's make sure we have the RIGHT classes for Slots so that it keeps racing fun for us locally.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Badsign - how did you like the fit/finish on that Boss Mustang - looks like it is the Pegasus body.


----------



## Crptracer

The reasoning behind the 1/12th is that not many of us can make wens. nights...I tried it but not getting home till after 10 or so and getting up a 4 am doesnt go over very well for me...I actually thought you had some interest in 1/12th and w/me and Railroader thought maybe we could get somethin goin...I like the Idea of 1/10th rubber GT w/17.5(since no one will run foam) but dont want a tamiya any t/c would be cool and the 17.5 would be faster and shouldnt take away from VTA...1/10th pan dont know on that one looks cool, sounds cool but its foam tire...If I am goin to drop down in scale it will be 1/12th not 1/18th for me anyway...


----------



## j21moss

I got a Brand new 1/12th scale 1995 Protoform T-bird that I bought for the velodrome to run years back but didn't get to run it.. might have to get me another good 12th scale to run it.. needs to come off the wall anyway.. Even got the Red and Blue Citgo Decals that are reversable from the inside the body.. I just don't think my 12LW would be competitive anymore


----------



## BadSign

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Badsign - how did you like the fit/finish on that Boss Mustang - looks like it is the Pegasus body.


It's pretty good overall. On the positive side, it's fairly detailed and the front end looks sturdy. On the downside, the wheelbase seems a little short, and I'm not real happy with the front skirt- too flat.

They tried to mold the grill details in, but it's not consistent.

I will say, for $17 it seems like a good deal.

Oh yeah, it's the Pegasus


----------



## BadSign

On the class discusion, we did have a great formula for micro. It was an $11 Venom motor and 5 cells. It worked great and easy to setup. I sold mine last season because I couldn't race Fridays, but that will be different this year.


----------



## Crptracer

Moss 1/12th on-road:freak: When you gonna come run VTA Mr.Moss


----------



## BadSign

One last class suggestion. I'm buying one, whether anyone else does or not.http://www.venom-group.com/storeitems.asp?section=Land&cc=MODEL_MOTO


----------



## Crptracer

BadSign said:


> One last class suggestion. I'm buying one, whether anyone else does or not.http://www.venom-group.com/storeitems.asp?section=Land&cc=MODEL_MOTO


Have fun.....


----------



## BadSign

So, what are last night's results?


----------



## 1BrownGuy

*racing 8/1/08*

Friday the competitive VTA class was very good thanks to IndyRC racer for keeping the close FDR ratio of everyone racing ,making for some really good door to door racing.

This was considerate gesture in keeping the field close in speed,because you were haulin - ars in the first heat. and it could have been easy for you to dominate with that extra speed...you have a good competitive spirit!

Also noticed the how cool that more experienced racer helped out others with set ups(BOB/Brian) that is awsome . that is what i think will keep a class alive here(slots) and at Hobbytown.I really would like to race asphalt in this class for sure:thumbsup:

Crptracer...dont change anything on the car!!! *its bad luck*.. but fix that switch

going to try to make it up to Hobbytown north to pick up some gears (pinion/spur) to add to my ratio diversity. So I can have more speed and not slow everyone down because of my limited ratio selection.

hope we have some of our regulars back next Friday


----------



## Crptracer

I will post times and results this evening but here is the finish order:

1. Houston
2.B.Smith
3.B.Cordell
4.Me :freak: all sorts of problems
5.John
6.Dave
7.B.Reynolds


Houston....Not gonna change a thing but the switch...:woohoo::wave:


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Had a lot of fun Friday. I managed to not blow up my new XBR speed control and was happy that I didn't fry my new 3600 lipo last weekend!!

Houston had the better handling car and just plain out-drove me in the main. It was fun/challenging trying to keep up since we very close in FDR. I managed to dial in my TC3 a little better than last week, but sacrificed a bit of handling to get the rear to rotate. 

Bob finally had a consistent main and managed to drive past me up to 2nd in the middle of the main. Luckily for me he short-turned the end of the straight and I was able to get by and hold on to 2nd. Houston did lap me late in the race, but got tied up in traffic and I was able to get my lap back. At the end Houston got the extra lap. Bob and I ended up one lap down. Hats off to all the racers last night. I think everyone stepped up their racing with a few racers dramatically improving their total laps from last week.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Now that I've run a few different chassis (HPI RS4 2 & TC3) and 4-cell/brushed and lipo/21.5, here are my thoughts on racing at Slots.

4-cell/brushed: This combo for me seemed to have more brakes/drag. This allowed me to drive harder into the corners and then let off. If you can get your car to rotate and roll through the corners at slots then you will keep the motor cooler. With the right setup, I feel that a 4-cell/stock motor might have a slight advantage due to the better natural braking. Only downside is motor maintenance - but with long run brushes it can be kept to a minimum.

Lipo/21.5: The combo requires a bit different driving style or setup. The brushless motors don't have the natural drag of brushed, so it is a good idea to run a brushless speedo that has a drag brake setting. Even with drag brake I find myself hitting the brakes occasionally if I over drive a corner. The biggest advantage of lipo for me is less worry about battery maintenance. (You still have to be careful when charging lipos or any batteries).

Either combo can win and both have advantages/disadvantages. But you don't need to buy a brushless system to have fun in this class.


----------



## BadSign

Glad to hear you guys had a good time. I have softball and soccer tournaments for the next two weekends, so I may not be racing until the end of the month. Bad for me but good for the kids, so I'll swallow it down and go on. keep up the posts and the thread alive, fellas.


----------



## Crptracer

Official Race Results:

1.Huston- fast lap-8.915-#of laps-50
2.B.Smith-fast lap-8.783-#of laps-49
3.B.Cordell-fast lap-9.291-#of laps-49
4.Me-fast lap-9.437-#of laps-47
5.J.Armuth-fast lap-10.124-#of laps-40
6.D.Kotulic-fast lap-9.747-#of laps-39
7.B.Reynolds-Fast lap-12.488-#of laps-28

Tremendous effort by all to keep this class as competitive as possible. It is awesome to see everyone pitching ideas and setup help to get guys up to speed and it is only going to make this an even more competitive fall race season...If anyone is checking this class out you need to come try it...


----------



## sportpak

I have a few Qs..

1. What time does Indy Slots open on Fridays? When I come down I want to know how early I can get in to feel the place out and run laps.

2. Do you have a address that I can Mapquest directions. I'm not very Indy savvy. 

3. What time have you guys been getting done? I really don't want to roll into home at 4am.

4. I know Fridays are VTA night, but if/is there time for open practice can I run a 12th scale around a little bit? That's why I'd like to get there early. I don't want to screw up the show you guys are running, but would like to get the small car out on as many different surfaces as possible.

I look forward to making it down maybe this coming week. I will most likely be alone this time, but I know in the next several weeks 3-5 of us plan to make the trip.

Ben


----------



## Crptracer

Indy slots: 5135 S.Emerson Ave. Suite K
Indianapolis,In 46237

69 south to 465 south to Emerson Ave. Exit go left about 5 stop lights down in the strip mall behind the KMart on the left you cant miss it...

Open at 5:00 pm racing starts at 7:30 2 heats and a main usually wrap up around 9:30 10:00 o'clock...That would be awesome we were just disscusing a trip up this pass friday..


----------



## j21moss

Probably not until about November.. too many Car Shows to do!!!

and by the way.. Houston is whipping your guys butt???????? OMG!!!!!! come on guys!!!!! LOL


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I believe that the on-road track is setup usually from Wed-Fri. Wednesday is usually the day that 1/12 guys have been racing. Crptracer can probably confirm that. Friday nights are fairly laid back and everyone is welcome to practice. Obviously if you get there earlier you will get more track time before racing starts. Even during racing, there is usually enough time between heats that you could get a good 5 minutes of practice in. Come on out - the more the merrier.

Here is a quick breakdown (from memory) of the car type from USVTA on Friday.
1st - TC4 - 21.5/lipo
2nd - TC3 - 21.5/lipo
3rd - TC5 - 21.5/lipo
4th - ??
5th - TC5 - 21.5/lipo
6th - TC5 - 21.5/lipo
7th - ??

I've also won a few times with my old HPI RS4 2, but right now I'm saving that car for asphalt.


----------



## 1BrownGuy

j21moss said:


> Probably not until about November.. too many Car Shows to do!!!
> 
> and by the way.. Houston is whipping your guys butt???????? OMG!!!!!! come on guys!!!!! LOL


:wave: .... lol


----------



## sportpak

Thanks guys. Hopefully this Friday I can make it down and stink the place up with the Losi. Too many AE cars....

Ben


----------



## Crptracer

IndyRC_Racer said:


> I believe that the on-road track is setup usually from Wed-Fri. Wednesday is usually the day that 1/12 guys have been racing. Crptracer can probably confirm that. Friday nights are fairly laid back and everyone is welcome to practice. Obviously if you get there earlier you will get more track time before racing starts. Even during racing, there is usually enough time between heats that you could get a good 5 minutes of practice in. Come on out - the more the merrier.
> 
> Here is a quick breakdown (from memory) of the car type from USVTA on Friday.
> 1st - TC4 - 21.5/lipo
> 2nd - TC3 - 21.5/lipo
> 3rd - TC5 - 21.5/lipo
> 4th - ??
> 5th - TC5 - 21.5/lipo
> 6th - TC5 - 21.5/lipo
> 7th - ??
> 
> I've also won a few times with my old HPI RS4 2, but right now I'm saving that car for asphalt.


You are correct sir on the 1/12th night and it does stay layed out till Friday...

4th-Xray t2 007
7th-Schumacher Mi2


----------



## Crptracer

How would you guys feel about a track layout with no specific straight away? Or do you just want to be suprised....Its a pretty sweet layout on paper....


----------



## 1BrownGuy

Crptracer said:


> How would you guys feel about a track layout with no specific straight away? Or do you just want to be suprised....Its a pretty sweet layout on paper....


is it a circle?


----------



## Crptracer

1BrownGuy said:


> is it a circle?


No and its not a riddle either....


----------



## 1BrownGuy

add jumps please and i will paint the car up like general lee and you could have a cop car and be Enus or Rosco P Coltrian (sp).. lol jk

I say surprise us:thumbsup:


----------



## Crptracer

Yeah I think I will go for the suprise.....Cant wait to see what I can do to my car this week...


----------



## 1BrownGuy

hopefully I will have my tc3 (cuda) done and do some testing


----------



## BadSign

Sounds interesting. Hope I can race this Friday.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I picked up a cheap postal scale at Costco last night ($9 bucks). It has the ability to switch between grams, ounces and lbs/ounces. It only can weigh up to 5lbs, but should be good for teching the USVTA class.

I'm going to bring the scale with me on Friday so we can weigh everyone's car. If anyone is underweight, I will provide them with enough weight to get their car up to spec. Per the national rules all cars must weigh at least 1450 grams (approx. 51.15 ouces or 2lbs 19.15 ounces).

Just so everyone knows, there will be no penalty for anyone who is underweight. I just want everyone to know what their car weighs so that they will be prepared for any trophy races or to travel to other tracks.

I weighed my TC3 last night and it came to 1461 grams.


----------



## CClay1282

How has the turnout been for the wed night 1/12 onroad? Was thinking of coming up tomorrow night to race.


----------



## Crptracer

CClay1282 said:


> How has the turnout been for the wed night 1/12 onroad? Was thinking of coming up tomorrow night to race.


They always have about 5 constantly.....Whats the deal w/Linton? You should put a VTA car together and come up and run on friday nights its the greatest thing since sliced bread....:wave:


----------



## Crptracer

Badsign...You better be there friday....Comp. is getting higher every week....What am I thinkin take a few weeks off...


----------



## Crptracer

Thing are lookin good for friday:

1.Me
2.Indy
3.Rockin
4.Jarmuth
5.Sportpak(possibly)
6.1brownguy
7.Dave
8.Rockin's Buddy dont recall name
9.Badsign(possibly)
10.Bill(dad) or Railbanger as he has finally joined Hobbytalk
11.Railroader??
Should be some good racin this Friday night


----------



## Crptracer

I think we will revert to one of are earlier track setups to accomodate this ever exspanding field....


----------



## Crptracer

Indy you sure do know alot about scales and weights and measures and conversions....Perhaps we should call you the Cheech or Chong of R/C


----------



## Crptracer

Jarmuth you have Email


----------



## Part Timer

CCLAY, :wave: You think the trans am thing will catch on at Linton when they start runnign again or will 12th scale be the class? I am gettign tempted to find a cheap tc3 or 4 to put a trans am car together. Sounds like a lot of fun. I had hoped to make it to Indy to see them but wiht my son playing football, every Friday is tied up until November.

Bob


----------



## Crptracer

Create the class and they will come....Whisper this to yourself....


----------



## CClay1282

part timer, make it up for a wed night run. 1/12 is fun too.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Unfortunately my knowledge of all things postal comes from working in a corporate mailroom in a previous lifetime.

Sounds like we may have at least 2 full heats of Trans Am this Friday.


----------



## 1BrownGuy

*TC$ weigh in*

Bob and I weighed our cars at hobbytown North on the scale .I think his came in at 51.5 (TC5 w/weight)and my little piggy came in at 55.2(tc4/no weight). It must be all the fans on board. my car is FAT!!!


----------



## Crptracer

1BrownGuy said:


> Bob and I weighed our cars at hobbytown North on the scale .I think his came in at 51.5 (TC5 w/weight)and my little piggy came in at 55.2(tc4/no weight). It must be all the fans on board. my car is FAT!!!


To many teeth on the pinion.....you should really gear down. That will help us I mean you alot....


----------



## Railroader

sportpak said:


> Thanks guys. Hopefully this Friday I can make it down and stink the place up with the Losi. Too many AE cars....
> 
> Ben


Bring it! So far I am the lone Losi driver. I am fixing up an older HPI Sprint that I was running earlier, but I think I am just going to sell it.


----------



## Railroader

Crptracer said:


> How would you guys feel about a track layout with no specific straight away? Or do you just want to be suprised....Its a pretty sweet layout on paper....


I like the idea. You guys are killing me in the straights...

... well you were until I got the 21.5/LiPo setup finally. FDR=4.205 w00t!!!

Count me in for this Friday.

Regarding other classes to run:

1. The 1/12th with touring/NASCAR bodies sounds cool. I agree with what was said earlier, running 2 classes of the same car each week will weaken the class, and there's already a traditional 1/12th class wednesday nights. I can't race wednesday nights, so my 1/12th cars sit on the shelves wanting to be raced (or sold). Racing with the 1/12th pan cars, but in a different format won't draw from the wednesday crowd. Totally different racing. 17.5 or 27T with 4-cell. Or even slower. 21.5 or silver cans. Silver cans would be very cool racing in a 1/12th scale. Talk about equalized racing!

2. I like 1/18th touring cars. I have a X-Ray M18 I like tinkering with. Parts are almost all mail-order though. We were racing with the Fireball motors ($15). Allowing LiPos would be fine. My M18 was faster with a 5-cell battery than it was with a 6-cell pack.

3. Mini-Coope classr. I like it, but it has died a bit. Just me and the Gomez brothers. It's fun, no question, and cheap!

4. 1/18th trucks. Own it. Can't stand it any more. Fragile. WAY too fragile. Selling soon.

5. Motorcycles... [NO COMMENT]

6. 1/10th pan cars... this would only work with very slow motors. Very very slow motors. Silver can? I'd do it.

7. 1/10th TCS Touring Car. I like it.

I'm game for pretty much anything but the motorcycle. Anyone? Bueller?


----------



## BadSign

Railroader said:


> 5. Motorcycles... [NO COMMENT]
> I'm game for pretty much anything but the motorcycle. Anyone? Bueller?


Real men don't need 4 wheels. When I bring mine, please be sure not to drool on the carpet. Jarmuth complains about the track layout as it is.

In all seriousness, I'd go back to 5 cell micro. I've got a great set-up for the M18 I'd gladly share. But I'd stick with 5 cell. More than that is too fast.


----------



## sportpak

Railroader said:


> Bring it! So far I am the lone Losi driver. I am fixing up an older HPI Sprint that I was running earlier, but I think I am just going to sell it.



I'm still working on some details, but I'm 99% sure I'll be there. Team Losi will have to bring the pain....

Ben


----------



## Railroader

sportpak said:


> I'm still working on some details, but I'm 99% sure I'll be there. Team Losi will have to bring the pain....
> 
> Ben


Well, with you along we can bring the pain. I am a solid in-the-middle-of-the-pack-finisher-kind-of-guy. Pain-giver, not so much me.


----------



## Railroader

Friday, I will bring:

1. VTA 21.5/LiPo
2. Mini-cooper TCS Rules
3. 1/18 TC w/fireball motor and 5-cell
4. (maybe) 1/12 w/NASCAR body


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I have no idea where my Micro RS/4 is. I think it is in storage and is missing a receiver - probably in my Tamiya F201. Hey maybe we could race F1 cars - on second thought - nevermind! 

If Slots has the 5-cell batteries and a Fireball motor, I might consider bringing my micro out of mothballs in the near future.


----------



## BadSign

I'll get another M18 if everyone wants to do it. May I suggest we keep the old rules with one possible exception- rubber tires?


----------



## Crptracer

BadSign said:


> Real men don't need 4 wheels. .


 So you wanna race boats I dont see motorcycles gettin around on the carpet to well would have to be alot of sweepers....I think I am SOL on another class dont care much for 1/18th scale...Maybe Recoil's wouldnt mind checking that out...Recoil/lipo/BL sounds like fast fun to me...Do they make unpainted bodies for those yet? If I have to I guess I would get an 1/18th scale but I wont be happy about it...


----------



## BadSign

The Recoils were awesome to watch at the championship race back in January, but I don't think there's many people around here with them. They need a lot more tuning then a micro, though.


----------



## Crptracer

anyone interested in going w/recoils....I am in they look cool and they aint to small and if Bob,Smith,Vanderveen,Tom and myself and you to Houston all go for it thats a sweet class


----------



## Railroader

BadSign said:


> I'll get another M18 if everyone wants to do it. May I suggest we keep the old rules with one possible exception- rubber tires?


Rubber tires?!?! Are you mad!?!?

Seriously, I haven't seen rubber tires available. Point me to a spot and I'll buy a set.

Old rules are good, but it would be nice to run the LiPo too.


----------



## Railroader

Crptracer said:


> anyone interested in going w/recoils....I am in they look cool and they aint to small and if Bob,Smith,Vanderveen,Tom and myself and you to Houston all go for it thats a sweet class


I sold mine a few months ago. Too many little problems. Diffs are junk, motor mount sucks. Too big for standard 380 motors, and brushless is too expensive IMHO.


----------



## Railroader

IndyRC_Racer said:


> I have no idea where my Micro RS/4 is. I think it is in storage and is missing a receiver - probably in my Tamiya F201. Hey maybe we could race F1 cars - on second thought - nevermind!
> 
> If Slots has the 5-cell batteries and a Fireball motor, I might consider bringing my micro out of mothballs in the near future.


I just take my old 6-cell packs and cut a battery out. We might need to warn Doug about the need to order a few fireball motors. We could also allow the stock sealed Associated motor they use in the RC18 series. It's $15 and pretty durable.

Again, we should consider the LiPo idea.


----------



## Crptracer

1/18th scale aaaaarrrggghhhhh whatever:freak:......Lipo/ Brushless....

HHHMMMM what about mini cooper lipo/Brushless


----------



## sportpak

I have an 18r I could bring down with me Friday. It's box stock RTR style, but it'd be fun to clown around with. It doesn't track too straight all the time, but I laugh a lot when I run it. I've never really run with a pack of them, I'm sure they can get pretty crazy.

Just have a few finishing touches to do on the new body for the VTA car. Those 'Cudas are huge! Tomorrow I should get my numbers made up at work. Number plates have been a touchy subject at some places, but don't worry, I'll be legit. 

I have a clicking LCD that I hope to have fixed. I have parts ordered, so hopefully they show up in time. Either way, clicking or not, I look forward to heading down this Friday. 

Ben


----------



## Railroader

Crptracer said:


> 1/18th scale aaaaarrrggghhhhh whatever:freak:......Lipo/ Brushless....
> 
> HHHMMMM what about mini cooper lipo/Brushless


You're killing me!


----------



## Crptracer

sportpak said:


> I have an 18r I could bring down with me Friday. It's box stock RTR style, but it'd be fun to clown around with.
> 
> Just have a few finishing touches to do on the new body for the VTA car. Those 'Cudas are huge! Tomorrow I should get my numbers made up at work. Number plates have been a touchy subject at some places, but don't worry, I'll be legit.
> 
> I have a clicking LCD that I hope to have fixed. I have parts ordered, so hopefully they show up in time. Either way, clicking or not, I look forward to heading down this Friday.
> 
> Ben


 Sweet....Enjoy the lovely views as you travel down the ole 69....Just FYI beware of traffic as you near 465 not sure how much or when you will try an arrive I would shoot for earlier rather than later...


----------



## 1BrownGuy

Crptracer said:


> anyone interested in going w/recoils....I am in they look cool and they aint to small and if Bob,Smith,Vanderveen,Tom and myself and you to Houston all go for it thats a sweet class


sorry but 1/1oth scale is as small as I go.


----------



## Crptracer

1BrownGuy said:


> sorry but 1/1oth scale is as small as I go.


Me and you both....1/18th scale why dont you guys just run slot cars....


----------



## Crptracer

New orion 3800 race spec lipo's at nexus racing 30c


----------



## swtour

....how would the NEW Orion 2400 Lipos do in the VTA cars? You can get them for under $40.00 a pack.


----------



## rockin_bob13

With a 21.5 after 8 min main pack charges to 1400mah. But we have to make weight so the bigger pack helps with that. Hi Joe. Bob Cordell.


----------



## Crptracer

Sportpak...you have P.M


----------



## BadSign

RR: Just trying to keep costs and speed down. I did hear a lot of guys complain that the recoil was kind of cheap.

I think I'll buy another M18 in the future, and then we can test. I think LiPo would be fine with a slower motor, if you want to stick with foams. It'll be pretty fast for our track with 7.4 and that Venom motor


----------



## BadSign

1BrownGuy said:


> sorry but 1/1oth scale is as small as I go.


This coming from the Mini-King!


----------



## Railroader

BadSign said:


> RR: Just trying to keep costs and speed down. I did hear a lot of guys complain that the recoil was kind of cheap.
> 
> I think I'll buy another M18 in the future, and then we can test. I think LiPo would be fine with a slower motor, if you want to stick with foams. It'll be pretty fast for our track with 7.4 and that Venom motor


The stock Recoil motor is unreliable. It did well with a Associated stock motor in it though. It also comes stock with rubber tires. :thumbsup: But you need to do a lot of hop-ups to make it reliable and sturdy.

I tried sticking a LiPo in my M18 earlier tonight, didn't fit. Unless someone makes a weird shaped LiPo we should just stick with the 5-cells. Anyone got a site with the rubber tires for the M18/RS4 Micros?


----------



## BadSign

Guess you're right about the tires. Don't think HPI makes rubber micro anymore.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Checked HPI website and Towerhobbies and it looks both foam and rubber tires are still available for the Micro RS/4.

http://www.hpiracing.com/hpitires/micro/
http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/WTI0095P?FVSEARCH=micro+tires


----------



## Railroader

Nothing in stock at HpI's site. Tower only has a few selections. I ordered whatt was in stock from Tower.

The wheel sets come with 6 pairs. I only need one, so if someone else orders tires only I will give you one of my extra sets of wheels. http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0095p?FVPROFIL=++&FVSEARCH=73411&search=Go


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I was looking at foam tires as being available. Any reason not to run foams on the Micros? I really didn't feel the cost of running foams on the micros was bad. They also are premounted and seem to last for quite a few runs. Not really that much weight/speed to cause wear/tear.


----------



## Crptracer

I still like the recoil.....you know there is a pro version out now w/ all the goodies....But no electronics.....


----------



## BadSign

I'm shopping for M18s as we speak.


----------



## Railroader

There's almost none on eBay. I checked. Doug might have one or two on the shelves at Slots.

I know a lot of people who will be very happy when we get this 1/18 TC class back going again.


----------



## jarmuth

Does the TC in 1/18th TC stand for toy cars? 



This is coming from someone who started in 1/18th scale and discovered that his fingers fit 1/10th scale soooo much better even though he can's drive either.


----------



## nickcacc

BadSign said:


> I'm shopping for M18s as we speak.


Brian, I've got an M18 and i'll probably never run it again. I hope to get to slots to watch you guys run VTA. If I get there, I'll try to remember to bring it. It ha sa speedo and a servo in it. Basically ready to run, just needs batteries.


----------



## Crptracer

Recoil pro sure looks sweet....


----------



## 1BrownGuy

BadSign said:


> This coming from the Mini-King!


 i think i will bend to race 1/11th scale, anyone...lol

yes it says 1/11th not a typo.


----------



## Railroader

Crptracer said:


> Recoil pro sure looks sweet....


So, how do you feel about the Recoil? Do you think there's a pro version in the works?


----------



## rockin_bob13

Got the pro version in stock. Sweet. Got your name on it. BC


----------



## BadSign

Some people get stars in their eyes. Bob gets $$$.

Nick, I'm sending you a PM w/ my e-mail. Send me some photos when you get a chance. I probably can't be at Slots tomorrow night, lookin' at real estate and some softball afterwards.


----------



## Railroader

I should be bringing the camera tomorrow. Make 'em look good.

I painted a new body today. WARNING: flames are involved. Black Camaro tomorrow.


----------



## Crptracer

Flames???


----------



## Crptracer

1/18th,1/14th,1/12th......I think I am goin back to lets run 1/10th stock foam.....Think of all the traction it will lay down for vta....


----------



## swtour

Hey Bob!


----------



## rail BANGER

Have fun tonight, I wont be there, I've got to work.


----------



## scootr117

Is there plans for a big race for micro in 09?


----------



## Railroader

Crptracer said:


> Flames???


I know, I know...

I couldn't resist the temptation. They are gunmetal silver on a black car so they aren't too bad.


----------



## Railroader

IndyRC_Racer said:


> I was looking at foam tires as being available. Any reason not to run foams on the Micros? I really didn't feel the cost of running foams on the micros was bad. They also are premounted and seem to last for quite a few runs. Not really that much weight/speed to cause wear/tear.


I don't know how I missed this post, but...

I was just going by the feel from the thread earlier that rubber tires would be fun to run. I am cool with the foams. They do last a very long time and are easier to deal with as they come premounted (glued a set of tires for the VTA last night... ugh). I can use the rubber tires I ordered for my driveway anyway. Doug most certainly has foam tires for the RS4 micro and M18 in stock.

Foams everyone?


----------



## Crptracer

Is everyone dead set on 1/18th scale???


----------



## Crptracer

I mean it would be an investment for me since I dont have a car to begin with....


----------



## Crptracer

what will be the rules ??...can we run lipo?? brushless??


----------



## Crptracer

scootr117 said:


> Is there plans for a big race for micro in 09?


Not sure I will look into it and post findings....


----------



## Railroader

Simple rules:
-1/18th Touring Car Chassis
-Fireball motor or any sealed factor mini motor less than $20. (anything else is too fast, Brushless is WAY too fast plus you can buy 10 fireball motors for the cost of a BL Combo)
-Foams (I think this is settled)
-5-cell (LiPo is just too fast)
-Any radio, gearing ratio, Shocks, Chassis mods, Body, or ESC.



Crptracer said:


> I mean it would be an investment for me since I dont have a car to begin with....


There's a used one (or two) for sale at Indy Slots, plus a lot of guys have been selling lately. I know Joey (if he ever shows up again) and Jamal are willing to sell theirs. It really shouldn't cost that much to get into.


----------



## BadSign

Sounds good. Now I just have to buy another one!


----------



## Crptracer

Big thanks to Sportpak aka Ben for coming down hope to see some more Ft.wayne guys come down as we are going to be coming up there. Although I had to leave early It was nice to see 12 VTA racers at the track on a summer night....Results will be posted later looked to be an interesting main with everybody running strong...Hope to see another strong turnout next friday...:wave:


----------



## nickcacc

Very much fun in that VTA class. If it wasn't on Friday I believe I'd start racing again. Thanks to Brian Smith's Rent-a-Ride for the one night stand. Lots of fun guys!:woohoo:


----------



## BadSign

*Results*

Here's the final for tomight's A-main:

F S Laps Time Name Fast Lap
1 2 41 5m05.7 Houston 6.065
2 1 39 5m06.9 Ben 6.052
3 8 39 5m09.4 Brian V 6.223
4 5 37 5m01.1 Nick 6.488
5 4 34 5m07.9 Brian S 6.320
6 6 30 5m09.7 John 7.49
7 3 27 5m03.3 Bob 6.68

Great night for me, personally, since I got there 30 minutes before strrt time, no practice, drove like crud in heat 1, broke in heat 2, limped home in the B and finally put it together in the A.

And I didn't get beat by the kid. Yet. Always a plus.


----------



## BadSign

scootr117 said:


> Is there plans for a big race for micro in 09?


Hey Scooter,

I've been the organizer and promoter of the race for these first two years. At this point, I have no plans to bring the race back. To be honest, It's a lot of work for one guy, and last January just burned me out. If anyone else at Slots wants to take the ball and run with it, fine with me. I'd be glad to put them in touch with all the right people.

Brian


----------



## j21moss

Nick!!!!!!!!!! U let Houston beat U 2???????? OMG!!!!!a 12th scale World Champion driver that you are!!!!! oh well.. U R still my hero!!!!! LOL


Go Houston!!!!!!!!! but remember........ the days R counting down for the Return!!!!! LOL


----------



## nickcacc

Hmmm.....1/12th World Champ...I must have missed that part of my life....anyway, I don't think Houston has to worry about the 'return' of YOU, I've seen you run road course :freak:. I'm old and fat now, can't even fit in a touring car anymore. Those are just 2 of my excuses, need more?


----------



## sportpak

Had a shload of fun last night guys. You guys have a great facility and a great group of guys. I look forward to making the trip down often this winter.

Ben


----------



## 1BrownGuy

*racing 8-8-08*

great to see some new faces racing the VTA class. Ben (TQ) dont come down to often that makes me nervous..LOL great driving by the way. 

I think we should have a good turn out for the colder month for sure.

Tom,Steve, and I and anyone else will have to make some trips to Bens home turf (Fort Wayne)for VTA in the future.

had a great time Friday 



> Go Houston!!!!!!!!! but remember........ the days R counting down for the Return!!!!! LOL


LOL we have been needing some experienced turn marshalls! LOL


----------



## BadSign

1BrownGuy said:


> great to see some new faces racing the VTA class. Ben (TQ) dont come down to often that makes me nervous..LOL great driving by the way.
> 
> I think we should have a good turn out for the colder month for sure.
> 
> Tom,Steve, and I and anyone else will have to make some trips to Bens home turf (Fort Wayne)for VTA in the future.
> 
> had a great time Friday
> 
> 
> 
> LOL we have been needing some experienced turn marshalls! LOL


I didn't see a problem with the marshalls- two of them went after my car before anyone else's.

I also wouldn't worry about Moss returning either, I think the apocolypse is scheduled before that. His equipment is so old, he just calls it "Trans Am" instead of "Vintage"


----------



## Crptracer

Badsign thanks for the heads up on the go cart racing in franklin went down there today w/the famliy had a blast....it was a petty cool to see them runnin on the street and thanks to the way they had it setup you could set and have a beer and somethin to eat .....


----------



## Crptracer

Cant wait till this Friday its time for a new face to do some winning first it was Smith then me and now Houston its time for Bob to step up he looked pretty fast what happened to him in the main.....Houston you gonna be running the TC5 this coming Friday???


----------



## 1BrownGuy

Crptracer said:


> Cant wait till this Friday its time for a new face to do some winning first it was Smith then me and now Houston its time for Bob to step up he looked pretty fast what happened to him in the main.....Houston you gonna be running the TC5 this coming Friday???


errr....what TC5? i have no clue on what you are talking about :devil:


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Note to self - don't lend out the faster car 

Nick, glad you had fun. The TC3 I let you drive was close, but needs a little better setup on it. Thanks for helping me out on my entry and helping Bob on his car keys. 

And a big thanks to Bob Cordell who let me borrow a transmitter for the night.


----------



## BadSign

Crptracer said:


> Cant wait till this Friday its time for a new face to do some winning first it was Smith then me and now Houston its time for Bob to step up he looked pretty fast what happened to him in the main.....Houston you gonna be running the TC5 this coming Friday???


Wish I could say it's my turn, but I don't think I can make it. I know, I know, "That's what you said last week"...


----------



## Railroader

What about me?



I know... I know...


----------



## Crptracer

BadSign said:


> Wish I could say it's my turn, but I don't think I can make it. I know, I know, "That's what you said last week"...


Dont worry by what I have seen at our track I think everyone will be visiting victory circle!!!!! For 1 the faster everyone gets the tighter the line and setup and the closer you are to the rails which leads to slips and bobbles and with this class its difficult to hold the lead and more difficult to regain...


----------



## Crptracer

I really think this class is ideal for a point series. Tom when are you movin to the TC5 seems everyone else is....Ft.Wayne who is down for some car pool action? BadSign can you make one sunday roadtrip? 1 day down count down to Friday!!!!! Im in.....


----------



## Crptracer

Gotta run fellas....I am goin to Lucas Oil Stadium for a tour!!!!


----------



## BadSign

Crptracer said:


> Gotta run fellas....I am goin to Lucas Oil Stadium for a tour!!!!


Think I'll be there for the "Peyback Classic"- gonna catch the Warriors vs. New Pal game.


----------



## Part Timer

soooooo am I making a mistake looking for a used TC4 and should belooking for a tc5? Not having much luck locating a decent used tc4 right now without spending an arm and a leg. Imagine the odds are very very slim of finding a tc 5. :freak:

Still thinking I Might make a VTA if I found the right deal and possibly run at LInton. Friday nights are out for me until my Son's high school football season is over in November. Maybe after that I can make it up to run with y'all. Also thinking it might make a good nastruck to runa t Terre haute as time permits. For now cleaning the 1/12th scale hopeing to run it sometime.


----------



## BadSign

Just keep looking. I found my TC5 on a forum for $200 used. But Steve's been fast with is X-Ray, and Smith with his TC3 or RS4 2. Just about any chassis seems to work- it's mostly getting the right gear ratio and lots of steering for our track.


----------



## Crptracer

Its time once again for Friday night ROLL CALL>>>

1.ME


----------



## jarmuth

Unless the Mid-Southern Conference and the Hoosier Hills Conference decide to play football some other night than Friday, I am done till after basketball season. Unless the home team gets beat early in the sectional, as soon as football is over, basketball starts. 

I will keep watching the board to see what is going on. When I get back, I will have to break all the bad habits of dirt oval racing and start all over again. 

Have fun!!!!


----------



## Crptracer

jarmuth said:


> Unless the Mid-Southern Conference and the Hoosier Hills Conference decide to play football some other night than Friday, I am done till after basketball season. Unless the home team gets beat early in the sectional, as soon as football is over, basketball starts.
> 
> I will keep watching the board to see what is going on. When I get back, I will have to break all the bad habits of dirt oval racing and start all over again.
> 
> Have fun!!!!


BLAH...BLAH....BLAH QUITTER............CYA When you get back:wave: Let me know if you want to make a sunday road trip to FT.Wayne


----------



## Crptracer

:woohoo::woohoo:FRIDAY RAPIDLY APPROACHING:woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## 1BrownGuy

whats Friday???


----------



## Railroader

Crptracer said:


> Its time once again for Friday night ROLL CALL>>>
> 
> 1.ME


2. Me


----------



## Railroader

Crptracer said:


> I really think this class is ideal for a point series. Tom when are you movin to the TC5 seems everyone else is....Ft.Wayne who is down for some car pool action? BadSign can you make one sunday roadtrip? 1 day down count down to Friday!!!!! Im in.....


i'll probably buy one of everything before I get a TC5. That's my style. It's how I roll.

I can do a Tuesday road trip, but Sundays are out.


----------



## rockin_bob13

I ressurrected the tc3. I still ran the fastest with that car. And they don't seem to break as much the way I drive. See ya Friday. BC


----------



## Railroader

Ah ha, the first of the bunch to jump the TC5 ship. More will fall... more will fall.


----------



## rockin_bob13

Don't get ME wrong. Tc5 is good to go also.


----------



## BadSign

Railroader said:


> Ah ha, the first of the bunch to jump the TC5 ship. More will fall... more will fall.


Not me. 

Come over to the light, Tom. It's not white- it's blue, and whispers ...associated...two belts...


----------



## Crptracer

BadSign said:


> Not me.
> 
> Come over to the light, Tom. It's not white- it's blue, and whispers ...associated...two belts...


Tom you dont have to take that he doesnt race enough to break anything. You racin tomorrow Brian? The only reason bob breaks is his "Cole Trickle" style of racing where he pushes to the edge and somtimes he gets a little close to the boards. Lets not forget he gets a little help into those situations also. The funny thing about the TC5 was that when the car first came out the parts were to soft which made it a difficult car for foam guys and now it seems there to hard I only broke one time and it was my fault with the old left front tire meets hard object...So if your having issuies look for the old parts....Houston wont have that problem if doug gave the parts I gave him with the car...


----------



## BadSign

Hey, you try it with three 9 year old kids! I've got two softball games tomorrow night, at least one Saturday, 2 soccer games Saturday and 2 more Sunday, Oh yeah, and football practice Saturday morning!

I don't see anyone else at the track cranking out a family of five in one shot- Although someone on staff there came close!

Have a good one guys, I'll be back on the 29th


----------



## Railroader

Crptracer said:


> Houston wont have that problem if doug gave the parts I gave him with the car...


Houston could drive a car made of brittle glass and I still don't think he'd have the problems I have.


----------



## Crptracer

BadSign said:


> Hey, you try it with three 9 year old kids! I've got two softball games tomorrow night, at least one Saturday, 2 soccer games Saturday and 2 more Sunday, Oh yeah, and football practice Saturday morning!
> 
> I don't see anyone else at the track cranking out a family of five in one shot- Although someone on staff there came close!
> 
> Have a good one guys, I'll be back on the 29th




Man I was just joking......:freak:


----------



## BadSign

Crptracer said:


> Man I was just joking......:freak:


I'm not upset- just came off the wrong way! I'll be glad when things calm down around my house, though- like in January!


----------



## Crptracer

Another great night of racing w/an 8 car field not bad for another friday summer night....

1. Houston
2.B.Smith
3.B.Cordell
4.Me
5.Tom
6.Brian
7.Dave
8.Bill


8 car main was interesting to say the least....Houston wins again 3weeks in a row...We will do it again next Friday everyone get your cars ready and come join the fun...


----------



## sportpak

Sept 12th a couple of us are loosely planning on heading down. Can't wait to run with you guys again.

Get 'em dialed in boys.

Ben


----------



## Crptracer

sportpak said:


> Sept 12th a couple of us are loosely planning on heading down. Can't wait to run with you guys again.
> 
> Get 'em dialed in boys.
> 
> Ben


 Lookin forward to it.....Well I guess that depends on who is comin with ya....Has anyone sat down and got the schedule worked out for this coming season at summit?


----------



## Crptracer

Houston www.titaniumracing.com has the layshaft and other parts check it out.


----------



## sportpak

Crptracer said:


> Lookin forward to it.....Well I guess that depends on who is comin with ya....Has anyone sat down and got the schedule worked out for this coming season at summit?


We are kicking off the carpet Sunday season Sept 21. 

We should then be on a every other Sunday schedule through the winter. This schedule should help improve attendance as well as give people the opportunity to travel around. I am dying to get the show started.

Ben


----------



## 1BrownGuy

Crptracer said:


> Houston www.titaniumracing.com has the layshaft and other parts check it out.


thanks so much Steve :thumbsup:

Ben cant wait for a road trip.


----------



## Crptracer

Has anyone checked out the new thread on RCtech....4cell nimh equivellent single cell lipo from smc to be tested at vegas....


----------



## rail BANGER

Hey Houston,Titanium racing is out layshafts. But I found them at, www. podium rc .com. part no: T19525 :woohoo:


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I had another fun night at slot on Friday. I hope no one catches the cold I had.


----------



## Crptracer

:devil::devil:Its almost that time again:devil::devil:

Who's in?

1.Me


----------



## Railroader

Crptracer said:


> :devil::devil:Its almost that time again:devil::devil:
> 
> Who's in?
> 
> 1.Me


2. Me


----------



## Railroader

OK, so are all of the motor/battery combinations equal? What's the consensus?

I was under the impression that the 27t/4-cell was the overall fastest (provided you have excellent batteries and a well maintained motor) and that we all decided to use 21.5/LiPo due to ease of use benefits.

Am I way off base/wrong?


----------



## BadSign

I'm faster w/ LiPo and 21.5, but my NiMh packs were pretty toasted. I was down on straight speed to everyone. Not anymore.

Oh, and I now have an M18 for NEXT week. Start dusting off the micro stuff, fellas.


----------



## Crptracer

I think overall the 27t/Nimh would be faster w/the properly tuned motor however you just cant beat the overall consistency of lipo/21.5 and that is the true nature of the class....


----------



## Railroader

BadSign said:


> I'm faster w/ LiPo and 21.5, but my NiMh packs were pretty toasted. I was down on straight speed to everyone. Not anymore.


What NiMh cells were you using?



BadSign said:


> Oh, and I now have an M18 for NEXT week. Start dusting off the micro stuff, fellas.


I am tweaking mine today. Painting up a HPI Corvette and X-Ray Ferrari bodies as well.

Anyone have a good site for buying stock parts as well as hop-ups?


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Each power option in VTA has advantages/disadvantages that somewhat cancel themselves on the track. Brushless has less drag, Brushed has better braking. Brushless has more torque, brushed more RPM. I've posted my opinions below, but basically I think each option can win. If we feel that anyone is noticeably faster than the field, we can request that they gear down to be closer to the field. 

4-cell/stock.
Pros: No FDR limit. Motors have more RPM - better on bigger tracks. Natural "Drag" Brake. Cheaper speedos (including many used options). Lower initial cost of motor(s).
Cons: Motor/Battery maintenance. Over-geared = heat/loss of performance. Shorter runtime - only an issue if we run longer than 10 minute races.

4-cell/17.5
Pros: No FDR limit. Minimal motor maintenance. Higher Torque. 
Cons: Battery maintenance. Pricier speedos. Higher initial cost of motor.

Lipo/21.5
Pros: Minimal motor/battery maintenance. Higher Torque. Longer runtime.
Cons: Higher initial cost of battery/motor. Pricier speedos. Need lipo safe charger.


----------



## Part Timer

*On my way*

Ok I bought a used tc4. Now I need to get the body and tires. Hope to be able to come up to INdy after the high school football season is over. Also hope LInton runs them.


----------



## Crptracer

Part Timer said:


> Ok I bought a used tc4. Now I need to get the body and tires. Hope to be able to come up to INdy after the high school football season is over. Also hope LInton runs them.




Another day another racer joins the bunch.....Cant wait till you can make it...


Camaro body-$20.00

Wheels and tires-$35.00

Being able to race Touring cars and have fun-PRICELESS


----------



## BadSign

Railroader said:


> What NiMh cells were you using?
> 
> 
> 
> I am tweaking mine today. Painting up a HPI Corvette and X-Ray Ferrari bodies as well.
> 
> Anyone have a good site for buying stock parts as well as hop-ups?


4200. Who knows, the 4600's may be okay. But I'm never going back to NiMh in 10th scale. Too much hassle.

You may try R/C raceday on eBay. They did a lot of micro stuff and located in the States.


----------



## Railroader

BadSign said:


> You may try R/C raceday on eBay. They did a lot of micro stuff and located in the States.


Actually, A-Main Hobbies looked decent and had quite a few parts. I just did an order through them. We'll see how fast shipping is. These guys looked good too: http://www.superfastrc.com/xray-m18--m18.html

We need to finalize the rules. I was not too keen on what Nick was saying last night at Slots.

I think we should do this:
1/18th 4WD Touring Car (no pan cars!)
1/18th car body - wheels fit under the body
1/18th foam tires
Venom Fireball motor (sealed)
5-cell NiMh - any battery connectors/direct wiring
Any gear ratio
Any shocks
Any steering servo

Possible (opinions?):
Under $60 ESC 
$20 motor claim rule

Did I miss anything?


----------



## Railroader

BadSign said:


> 4200. Who knows, the 4600's may be okay. But I'm never going back to NiMh in 10th scale. Too much hassle.


I am trying to get an idea for a 2nd VTA car setup. I have the HPI Sprint Chassis with VTA tires and body sitting around. Along with 17.5/BL ESC and 27-turn/ESC sitting idle. Possible Asphalt setup for Hobbytown.

I think I have too much free time on my hands right now.

I painted four bodies this afternoon. Two 1/18th TC, one 1/18th buggy, and one VTA Parma '69 Camaro. The Parma '69 Camaro is one of the worst looking bodies I have seen. Wheel locations are all off, it looks like a flat semi-truck in the front. Horrible window masks.

Here's Parma's picture (not mine!)


----------



## BadSign

Railroader said:


> Actually, A-Main Hobbies looked decent and had quite a few parts. I just did an order through them. We'll see how fast shipping is. These guys looked good too: http://www.superfastrc.com/xray-m18--m18.html
> 
> We need to finalize the rules. I was not too keen on what Nick was saying last night at Slots.
> 
> I think we should do this:
> 1/18th 4WD Touring Car (no pan cars!)
> 1/18th car body - wheels fit under the body
> 1/18th foam tires
> Venom Fireball motor (sealed)
> 5-cell NiMh - any battery connectors/direct wiring
> Any gear ratio
> Any shocks
> Any steering servo
> 
> Possible (opinions?):
> Under $60 ESC
> $20 motor claim rule
> 
> Did I miss anything?


Same as always! As far as motors go, If you have to go through that much work to cheat, then you have other issues. I prefer a gentleman's agreement.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I got the urge to spend money, so I bought/painted another Camaro body tonight. Pretty much the same scheme as my TC3 VTA. I still have an unpainted Mustang, might have to paint that up tomorrow


----------



## j21moss

well for what I have seen that seems to be the better body for handling is the Barracuda Body.. I rather run Mustangs but after seen what the big boys were running up north..looked more stable..may have to make a change!!!!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Up north. Where is that? The North Pole with Santa and his elves?

Maybe you should take a look at the Pegasus or Parma Mustang bodies. I don't believe that the body is the only reason why some cars look better on the track than others.


----------



## Crptracer

Well as far as bodies go I cant deny the difference in car control one body has over another I know in foam tire say the parma alfa body was more twitchy than the G6 body and the DNA bodies were just far superior in really settling a car down....So I believe Mr.Moss is correct in saying the mopar bodies are probably superior due to the rear deck and shape of the nose it would settle a car down however the boss pegusas body may turnout to be the body of choice as it is intermediate between the mopar and the other stangs....But i think that this class is about the love of the manufacturer an its ability to remind you of days gone by and the love of classic muscle cars in general....I still believe the camaro body is the best for me anyway as far as up north It doesnt matter there best driver will only run mopar anyway no matter what...I mean really would the Petty paint scheme look right on a camaro or a mustang:freak:


----------



## Crptracer

Moss when you comin to race???????


----------



## BadSign

It's official, Smith now has a body for each practice session, heat, and main. I nominate him "Official Aerodynamic Tester". All in favor, give me a harrumph.


----------



## Crptracer

I think its time for an intervention.......Smith put the paint cans:drunk: down and back away from the bodies and tell your :dude:"DEALER" I mean Bob to stop selling to you....I know its hard but its for your own good...


----------



## BadSign

The first step is to acknowledge you have a problem.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I shouldn't say that I have an unpainted Mustang body that I won that I'll probably paint tonight. Hint on paint scheme will be rent a racer.


----------



## Part Timer

*Where to buy stuff*

Is there a place in Indy that has the bodys, tires, and wheels in stock? If so where are they located? My car has not arrived yet but I am getting antsy. Supposed to go to Evansville Saturday to the Frog FOllies but if it rains I might head to Indy to look at parts:freak:

(Gettin real anxious)
Bob


----------



## 1BrownGuy

I tried the TC5 out today with the 4 cell 27t and didnt like it..... tooo slow. ( 5.5 ratio)

But am using old batteries and a worn out motor ,I am just to lazy to turn the comm.

The car handled ok but the overall speed was slower than my tc4 w/lipo 21.5

Think Ill have to go with 21.5 lipo power on this one as well before I race it.

I may try to switch everthing over from the tc4 to the tc5.

see you guys Friday.


----------



## j21moss

Hah!!!! North Pole!!! good one!!!! no really.. at the Nats most of the Big Boys were running the Barracuda and for what i hear.. most in the A-Main were those bodies..as for Pegusas Boss.. looks cheesy... looks like a old Parma Body from years past..so anyway I'll run my 66 Fastback or my 65.. whatever it takes but not until November.. Car Shows this year has been a blast!!!! but before you know it..I'll be there.. keep practicing!!!! I've been running mine at the Car shows.. a big hit!!! so I'm still in tune!!!:woohoo:


----------



## Crptracer

Part Timer said:


> Is there a place in Indy that has the bodys, tires, and wheels in stock? If so where are they located? My car has not arrived yet but I am getting antsy. Supposed to go to Evansville Saturday to the Frog FOllies but if it rains I might head to Indy to look at parts:freak:
> 
> (Gettin real anxious)
> Bob


 Indy slots has bodies tires and wheels in stock and hobbytown north has all in stock and all the body selection you could ever want...


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Another fun night of racing at Slots. Finally got my TC3 working well, but was still off 3 seconds to Huston in qualifying. 

Some minor bumping banging in main. Good sportsmanship by many drivers. Led for a lap or 2 but hit too many boards.

Top 3:
Huston
Cordell
Smith.

Steve took the results and should post them later.


----------



## Crptracer

A-Main Results

1.Houston-56 laps
2.Bob-55 laps
3.B.Smith-55 laps
4.Me-50 laps:freak:
5.Tom-46 laps
6.B.Shaw-42 laps
7.Dave-DNS


...Another good night of racing and a good show of sportsmanship...


----------



## Crptracer

Houston go to ebay type in Xray T2 and there is a guy selling 2 sets of those weights for 34.00 Buy it now....


----------



## BadSign

56 laps? Did you guys run oval, or 8 minutes?


----------



## 1BrownGuy

BadSign said:


> 56 laps? Did you guys run oval, or 8 minutes?


8 min A main.

*Crptracer* thanks for the tip on the weights:thumbsup:

some very close racing Friday I had a good time, RR paybacks are hell..lol

and yes very good sportmanship ...except for Tom


----------



## Crptracer

Fellas....I figured it out....1 my speed control throttle controll was way down on 2 out of 8 and I should appologize cause my FDR was 4.21 I was lookin at my old spur versus new pinion instead of of the new spur I just installed.....Thanks to Smith in conversation after racing he had mentioned somethin to Houston about his profile setting on his speed control if it werent for that I might have been chasin it all week...Just cant wait till next Friday to see how she runs...


----------



## Railroader

1BrownGuy said:


> 8 min A main.
> 
> *Crptracer* thanks for the tip on the weights:thumbsup:
> 
> some very close racing Friday I had a good time, RR paybacks are hell..lol
> 
> and yes very good sportmanship ...except for Tom


Just trying to keep you honest.

And no one got favoritism in the main.


----------



## Crptracer

BadSign said:


> 56 laps? Did you guys run oval, or 8 minutes?




Time to step it up....56 laps on a semi technical track(7 out of 10)... It was 8 minutes but there were 6 cars its gonna get interesting...


----------



## Crptracer

I will be making a trip to summit on Oct 5th...I cant do the sept.21 due to my Mother-in-laws B-Day...Does anyone else want to go that weekend..


----------



## Crptracer

I also am looking at making a trip to www.michianarc.com they also however run on friday nights...Definetly looking for a someone else to also go cause its a 3hour 1 way trip...


----------



## BadSign

I will be back this friday with 2 VTA cars and my M18.

In other news, My Whiteland Warriors rolled over New Pal last night 33-12. If you haven't been inside Lucas Oil Field- "The Luke"- It is amazing.


----------



## Crptracer

BadSign said:


> I will be back this friday with 2 VTA cars and my M18.
> 
> In other news, My Whiteland Warriors rolled over New Pal last night 33-12. If you haven't been inside Lucas Oil Field- "The Luke"- It is amazing.



Nice a backup car.....Who are you Jack Roush......


----------



## Crptracer

j21moss said:


> no really.. at the Nats most of the Big Boys were running the Barracuda and for what i hear.. most in the A-Main were those bodies..:


 In the july 2008 issuie of RC Driver they covered the Nats and as far as I can tell there is only one guy holding a trophy and a cuda body and there are 5 guys holding the allmighty HPI camaro 1 guy with the HPI stang and 4 guys with the pegusas stang......All in all run your favorite thats what its all about anyway....:wave:


----------



## sportpak

Crptracer said:


> I will be making a trip to summit on Oct 5th...I cant do the sept.21 due to my Mother-in-laws B-Day...Does anyone else want to go that weekend..


Sounds awesome! Let check to see if we're open that day....

Ben


----------



## Railroader

sportpak said:


> Sounds awesome! Let check to see if we're open that day....
> 
> Ben


Are you guys still planning tuesday races? Sundays are not good for me, unless it is an late afternoon or evening race.


----------



## Crptracer

sportpak said:


> Sounds awesome! Let check to see if we're open that day....
> 
> Ben



I would hope so 21st closed 27th then open the 5th right...


----------



## sportpak

Crptracer said:


> I would hope so 21st closed 27th then open the 5th right...


Prolly...:hat:

Ben


----------



## j21moss

Crptracer said:


> In the july 2008 issuie of RC Driver they covered the Nats and as far as I can tell there is only one guy holding a trophy and a cuda body and there are 5 guys holding the allmighty HPI camaro 1 guy with the HPI stang and 4 guys with the pegusas stang......All in all run your favorite thats what its all about anyway....:wave:


hmmmm. I'll check up on that!! but thanks for the info!! but I haven't never seen a almighty Camaro???:wave:


----------



## Railroader

Quick question, (I think I know the answer already):

Would it be better to make my FDR=4.6 with a smaller or larger pinion?

I can achieve FDR=4.6 with either a 108 spur and a 43 pinion, or a 88 spur and a 35 pinion.

My (limited) mental abilities tells me that I would be better off with 88s/35p than I would at 108s/43p.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Not avoiding an answer, but if you search the forums or online you will find plenty of debate about drive ratio. Some will say to run a bigger spur if you can, others will say smaller, and other will say gear ratio is all that matters. I personally like to run the biggest spur gear I can so that if/when I change my pinion it has less of an overall change on the ratio. Ultimately you may need to use a different spur gear if you are trying to fine tune the ratio. Using the formula Spur/pinion * gearbox ratio (spur divided by pinion times gearbox) here is an example with the XXX-S 1.83 gear box ratio

108/48 = 4.118 (too tall/fast for VTA)
108/47 = 4.205 (max ratio for VTA with this spur)
108/46 = 4.297
108/45 = 4.392
108/44 = 4.492
108/43 = 4.596
108/42 = 4.706
108/41 = 4.820

Compare the smaller jumps in ratio above to larger below:

88/39 = 4.129 (too tall/fast for VTA)
88/38 = 4.238 (max ratio for VTA with this spur)
88/37 = 4.352
88/36 = 4.473
88/35 = 4.601
88/34 = 4.736
88/33 = 4.880
88/32 = 5.033

Another thing I should mention is that if you currently own pinions that better fit the ratio you are trying to run in any class, then it may be less expensive to buy 1 spur vs multiple pinions. This is more important for foam tire classes than fixed diameter rubber tire cars.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Bob and I raced parking lot at Strictly RC in Norridge, IL on Sunday (near O'hare). It took just over 3 hours using 65N/80W/294N/90E and $3.20 in tolls one way. Thanks to time zone difference, we arrived with plenty of time to practice. I tweaked my Slots setup (same tires/springs) and Bob made some minor changes to his car. I finished 1st (Q1) and Bob 2nd (Q3) in a 10 car main and we were both 1 lap faster than 3rd/4th. The "Indy Boys" did a good job representing for Slots.

In qualifying Bob's car was fast but loose. He finally got the loose out for the main and had his best run of the day. I had a DNS in the first heat with a bad receiver. I surprised everyone including myself in the second heat by setting TQ by a lap over the field with a solid 22 laps.

Average VTA lap times on the parking lot track layout for the top 5 cars ranged between mid 13 seconds to fast 14 second laps (depending on traffic). They ran the main with an inverted start. I managed to work my way through traffic with very little problems, but Bob had to fight a little harder to secure 2nd.

Overall was worth the drive and was a bit of redemption for me since I wasn't competitive last trip up there.


----------



## 1BrownGuy

Indy & Bob ......:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Crptracer

HHHEEEEHHHHAAAWWW thats how we does it down south.....


----------



## j21moss

great job guys!!!!!!!!!! all this talks is getting me all pumped up!!! but for now any drifting still happening on Sunday or Thur night???


----------



## Crptracer

j21moss said:


> great job guys!!!!!!!!!! all this talks is getting me all pumped up!!! but for now any drifting still happening on Sunday or Thur night???


 I dont think there has been anything on thursday and little on sunday only sliders I think....


----------



## 1BrownGuy

j21moss said:


> great job guys!!!!!!!!!! all this talks is getting me all pumped up!!! but for now any drifting still happening on Sunday or Thur night???


when it gets colder we will make it happen. Moss just be ready:dude:...lol


----------



## Crptracer

1BrownGuy said:


> when it gets colder we will make it happen. Moss just be ready:dude:...lol



You mean there are other things happening at Indy Slots other than VTA:freak: huh why????


----------



## j21moss

1BrownGuy said:


> when it gets colder we will make it happen. Moss just be ready:dude:...lol


always!!!! just come and get u some!!!! LOL:woohoo:


----------



## BadSign

Crptracer said:


> You mean there are other things happening at Indy Slots other than VTA:freak: huh why????


Sure- like 1/18 "Fireball"!

can't wait til' Friday- NO games, no practices, no nothing but track time! Woo Hoo!


----------



## Crptracer

BadSign said:


> Sure- like 1/18 "Fireball"!
> 
> can't wait til' Friday- NO games, no practices, no nothing but track time! Woo Hoo!


Geee I love watchin radio controlled Hot Wheels......:thumbsup:


----------



## rjvk

Glad to see you guys could visit us in Chicago. Good job dominating the field...but there will be revenge when the Bears beat the Colts!!!:freak::freak:


----------



## Crptracer

rjvk said:


> Glad to see you guys could visit us in Chicago. Good job dominating the field...but there will be revenge when the Bears beat the Colts!!!:freak::freak:



:lol::lol::lol: Bears beat the Colts stop your killing me.....:wave::thumbsup:


----------



## BadSign

rjvk said:


> Glad to see you guys could visit us in Chicago. Good job dominating the field...but there will be revenge when the Bears beat the Colts!!!:freak::freak:


Oh, are they meeting in PRESEASON ?


----------



## BadSign

Crptracer said:


> Geee I love watchin radio controlled Hot Wheels......:thumbsup:


faster than 1/10 foam on our track...


----------



## Crptracer

BadSign said:


> faster than 1/10 foam on our track...




Well I should bring my foam T/C and you bring your hot wheel and we will race and see who finshes:devil:


----------



## Railroader

Crptracer said:


> Well I should bring my foam T/C and you bring your hot wheel and we will race and see who finshes:devil:


I'll bring my mini-Cooper and then we'll really see!


----------



## Crptracer

What size batts do you guys run in your hotwheels? I might buy one so I can put vanderveen in to the wall what speedo?


----------



## BadSign

Crptracer said:


> Well I should bring my foam T/C and you bring your hot wheel and we will race and see who finshes:devil:


Sounds ominous. I think "Who's faster" would be a better comparison!

2/3A, 5 cell, Venom Fireball

Don't get me started on your mini, Tom. Mine may look like a matchbox car, but at least it doesn't say "Tonka" on the side...


----------



## BadSign

Forgot, I run a quantum sport or 2 in mine. Anything 1" square works well. Except an old SPY.


----------



## Railroader

BadSign said:


> Sounds ominous. I think "Who's faster" would be a better comparison!
> 
> 2/3A, 5 cell, Venom Fireball
> 
> Don't get me started on your mini, Tom. Mine may look like a matchbox car, but at least it doesn't say "Tonka" on the side...


Actually, it says "Coca-Cola". 

And I have a blue corvette "matchbox" car as well.


----------



## Crptracer

not sure its worth the investment in the hotwheel searching for a deal I will keep you guys posted.......Its like buying a 1/10th scale.....Tom I still have 1 xray left.....


----------



## BadSign

Railroader said:


> And I have a blue corvette "matchbox" car as well.


Good! Bring it with you Friday!


----------



## Part Timer

I just saw a video on you tube of some cool 1/10th latemodels sliding around an oval at Indy slots. Do they still race that class there? It looked really cool.

Bob


----------



## BadSign

That's not IS. It's a clay oval somewhere else.


----------



## 1BrownGuy

Part Timer said:


> I just saw a video on you tube of some cool 1/10th latemodels sliding around an oval at Indy slots. Do they still race that class there? It looked really cool.
> 
> Bob


*YES* that is Indy Slots ...I made the vid if you seen it on you tube.

theres more than just VTA /18th scale at slots  We usually race on sunday oval. this class get started in the fall. Just ask Moss it is a blast if you can drive them.

are these the vids you seen?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q2LwWHlzXnw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ImbYY--g9AY


----------



## j21moss

I musta have missed that race!!!! cuz the better car wasn't there!!!! LOL:wave:


----------



## Crptracer

It is almost Friday My fellow racers time for some roll call:

Count me in of course

1.ME


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

VTA Roll Call - 8/29/2008

1. Me (Crptracer)
2. Brian S.
3. Cordell

Mini Cooper
1.?

1/18 Trucks
1.?

Other?


----------



## Crptracer

IndyRC_Racer said:


> VTA Roll Call - 8/29/2008
> 
> 1. Me (Crptracer)
> 2. Brian S.
> 3. Cordell
> 
> 
> 
> :devil: Hope thats the finishing order


----------



## Part Timer

1BrownGuy said:


> *YES* that is Indy Slots ...I made the vid if you seen it on you tube.
> 
> theres more than just VTA /18th scale at slots  We usually race on sunday oval. this class get started in the fall. Just ask Moss it is a blast if you can drive them.
> 
> are these the vids you seen?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q2LwWHlzXnw
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ImbYY--g9AY


Yes those are the vids. that looks awesome. what cars, motors, batt, tires, etc are they running?


----------



## BadSign

Guess I was looking at the wrong vids.


----------



## BadSign

Crptracer said:


> IndyRC_Racer said:
> 
> 
> 
> VTA Roll Call - 8/29/2008
> 
> 1. Me (Crptracer)
> 2. Brian S.
> 3. Cordell
> 
> 
> 
> :devil: Hope thats the finishing order
> 
> 
> 
> and Me.
Click to expand...


----------



## Crptracer

Houston you still goin camping w/Joey.....which one of you is Heath Ledger......:freak:.....See you when you get back...from Broke Back...:wave:


----------



## 1BrownGuy

Crptracer said:


> Houston you still goin camping w/Joey.....which one of you is Heath Ledger......:freak:.....See you when you get back...from Broke Back...:wave:


thought you was meeting us there???

dont dissapoint us!:freak:

dont try a cop out now ...you bought an outfit and everything :freak:


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Huston, check out this information on how to use a F201 52 spur gear on a TT-01. Might open up some gearing choices for you.
http://www.tamiyaclub.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=45135


----------



## Crptracer

Count down to race time begins...


----------



## Crptracer

1BrownGuy said:


> thought you was meeting us there???
> 
> dont dissapoint us!:freak:
> 
> dont try a cop out now ...you bought an outfit and everything :freak:



:drunk:


----------



## Railroader

Can't be there tonight. Headed up to Traverse City in an hour, be back on Tuesday.

You guys should save a few dollars in parts while I am gone.


----------



## 1BrownGuy

sorry guys will not make it tonight for racing 

But did get to have some fun practicing on thurs. 

BTW Bob and Brian S. have some sort of contraption they where working on that I couldn't get near 

after Bob used it his TC3 it was quite a bit quicker...well it seemed that way????

but still had a 21.5 in it because I checked it.

Just a heads up these guys have "_Step to the Back_" written all over their cars.

Glad I am not racin:woohoo:


----------



## rockin_bob13

I just found a better gear for it. I can't remember what BTW is. Burnin the wheels? I already made up the track last night, Carpet. Good to go. BC


----------



## BadSign

See you all soon.


----------



## BadSign

to paraphrase the owner of "The Android's Dungeon and Baseball Card Shop":

"Worst night ever."

Does anyone make rubber caster blocks? About as floppy as a toy chicken would suit me well.


----------



## BadSign

1BrownGuy said:


> sorry guys will not make it tonight for racing
> 
> But did get to have some fun practicing on thurs.
> 
> BTW Bob and Brian S. have some sort of contraption they where working on that I couldn't get near
> 
> after Bob used it his TC3 it was quite a bit quicker...well it seemed that way????
> 
> but still had a 21.5 in it because I checked it.
> 
> Just a heads up these guys have "_Step to the Back_" written all over their cars.
> 
> Glad I am not racin:woohoo:


I think Bob put a 13.5 rotor in his 21.5 can...


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Nope, it was just a 13.5 motor ...But he only practiced it with to mess with ya!!!


----------



## Crptracer

Bob put what in his can??? Hey If i could get my car setup I might be more competitve>>

last nights results

1.Bob
2.B.Smith
3.Me

I dont know who has the sheet so hopefully we can get all the results posted...


----------



## BadSign

Crptracer said:


> Bob put what in his can???


You seem really fixated on this idea, what with your concept of "camping" and all.


----------



## MicroRacerM18

*Wings on VTA cars*

Hey VTA guys!

The official rules state no high downforce wings on the cars, just period wings, HPI supplies a high downforce wing with the Mustang. I have seen a few cars with the wing (not racing), what is the official word?

Wing or no-wing?

I hope to get the body painted this weekend and wanted to have it set-up correctly for Friday's racing.


----------



## Crptracer

Just period wings....It is kind of confusing with wing coming w/the body and all....


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Officially, wings are not allowed per the rules. The HPI Vintage Mustang "TC" wing is not allowed. The spoilers on the HPI Camaro and HPI 'Cuda are allowed.

I want to see all of the racers follow the rules voluntarily. I personally have raced all 3 of the HPI bodies and didn't feel the need to run a wing or spoiler on any body. Due to slower speeds and the wider rear tires, there really is no need for a wing or spoiler. 

The point of the rules is to keep a vintage appearance. If I have to I will start nagging racers who aren't following the rules or maintaining the spirit of the class. So far that hasn't been an issue and anyone who has unintentionally bent any rules hasn't gained an advantage on the track.

For the record I have been able to turn the fastest laps of the night with a Camaro body with no wing or spoiler and still have a car with plenty of grip.


----------



## j21moss

hmmmm. I got both HPI Mustang Bodies and both wings look normal to me.. Confused!!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Per the official USVTA rules - (http://www.apexspeed.com/usvintagetransam/rules/index.html)



> Body provided deck lid spoilers allowed (not wings). No additional skirts or raised/extended wings or air control surfaces allowed. Body must be trimmed at body trim lines. Full rear bumper required. It is highly preferred that bodies are detailed in race type livery in period-correct paint schemes. Fluorescent colors, wild graphics, chromes and non-period correct paint schemes are frowned upon. All cars must have a number on the hood, both doors and trunklid. Wheel covers of any type are NOT allowed


Unfortunately the wing provided with the HPI Mustang is not allowed. Personally I would like to see an official aftermarket spoiler option that could be used. However, if you look at race trim photos of real vintage Mustangs - you won't find a wing in the bunch (http://www.trans-amseries.com/makes/nustang.htm)


----------



## Crptracer

It would also be nice to see period paint schemes I am not against using different colors but going w/the 2tone paint schemes and following or mimicing vintage car as far as the stripes and other details go...I am guilty of useing odd colors no doubt about that but I try to stick w/a vintage layout...I would also like everyone to get a number and stick w/it thru out the season.....I got #7....


----------



## Crptracer

j21moss said:


> hmmmm. I got both HPI Mustang Bodies and both wings look normal to me.. Confused!!


 One must consider the source of this statement


----------



## Crptracer

I want to run the Pantera body if anyone can find a vintage trans am race with this car ran in it let me know so I can try to get the USVTA to approve it...


----------



## BadSign

They've already mentioned on r/c tech that it won't be approved.


----------



## Crptracer

BadSign said:


> They've already mentioned on r/c tech that it won't be approved.


There is no rule against wishing or trying...


----------



## j21moss

I didn't run the wing up north.. no need for it!!! runs fine without it:thumbsup:


----------



## Crptracer

j21moss said:


> I didn't run the wing up north.. no need for it!!! runs fine without it:thumbsup:


Well bring it on....Buddy.....Isnt the car show tour on its last leg yet.....


----------



## Crptracer

Friday grows near I can almost smell the paragon..:drunk:..If you listen close you can hear the sound of BadSign breaking castor blocks...:freak:


----------



## Crptracer

Lets hope that trend doesnt continue this week...


----------



## Crptracer

I am gonna run a totally different setup again this week.....I want to make sure all the rails and track barriers are up to par for this upcoming season.....Just a reminder Sept.12 we might have some fellas from up north visiting for some T/A racin....And no I dont mean Santa...So put up your R/C wishlist up it will have to wait till December....


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Planning on racing Slots this Friday. Also planning on racing out of town again on Sunday.

Also couldn't resist the urge and bought a used HPI Pro3. Won't have it ready for Friday, but I am going to see if that car was really that bad. Now all I will need to do is find some spare parts for it.


----------



## Crptracer

Are you goin to Sweet Home Chicago again?


----------



## Crptracer

Indy I scrolled thru some of your pics and I have to know is that your r/c dungeon room at home.....I thought I was sick....


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Doesn't sound like my picture. If you are referring to how much stuff I have, I should line everything up...on second thought.....nevermind. Post the link.

Yup, planning on going up north.


----------



## MicroRacerM18

Thanks for the wing feedback. The car will look better without the wing anyway.

I was also looking for crystal clear inkjet stickers to make decals for the car. Am I correct in thinking that Office Depot brand clear labels aren't a cloudy matte finish like the Avery brand, anyone with experience using that label stock?


----------



## Crptracer

Indy I just went to the summit thread and clicked on the pic you posted today and it came up w/that pic and what looked to be every photo you have ever taken..


----------



## Crptracer

Friday Roll Call:
1.me


----------



## j21moss

IndyRCracer has more stuff than me????? hmmm have to think sbout that one!! LOL


----------



## BadSign

Crptracer said:


> Friday grows near I can almost smell the paragon..:drunk:..If you listen close you can hear the sound of BadSign breaking castor blocks...:freak:


I looked at one of them funny today, and it broke.

Will not be racing this Friday. I'll be enjoying a beautiful scenic ride through Southwest Montana, Idaho, and Yellowstone National Park. I make take my three broken caster blocks and throw them into Old faithful, in an effort to appease the racing gods.


----------



## Railroader

Crptracer said:


> Friday Roll Call:
> 1.me


2. Me


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

The problem with using clear labels is that inkjet printers are designed to print on white paper. When you print on clear labels (with any color than black) it tends to look washed out. I'm not sure if r/c labels that we buy are printed with a silk screen process or a thermal ribbon process.

Having said that, I've seen some good homemade decals created on a home printer.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Roll Call:
1. CrpRacer
2. RailRoader
3. Indy
4. Rockin' Bob


----------



## jarmuth

*Home Made Decals*

I am thrilled!!!! Here is a topic on which I can contribute a LITTLE bit of experience. 

If you print on clear labels, inkjet ink is not opaque enough unless you use black on a light paint color. You also have to trim very close otherwise the labels are not really transparent. 

Vinyl printing shops use a $14,000.00 printing and cutting set up to print using opaque inks on clear vinyl. A more reasonable alternative is a set up from http://www.oocrcracing.com. They have a Craft Robo vinyl cutter for about $300.00. You can print on a white vinyl, cover it with a clear vinyl and have the vinyl cutter trim it perfectly it looks very good. You can also use it to cut letters out of colored vinyl. Again... that looks pretty nice. This also does a dynamite job of cutting paint masks. 

Hope you guys are having fun racing. I am sure that my absence means less parts breakage so Doug is probably sad. 

My racing right now is confined to dirt late model. I am getting good at going sideways into turns.


----------



## Crptracer

Looks like another good night of racing at Indy Slots is set for this friday


----------



## Railroader

jarmuth said:


> I am thrilled!!!! Here is a topic on which I can contribute a LITTLE bit of experience.
> 
> If you print on clear labels, inkjet ink is not opaque enough unless you use black on a light paint color. You also have to trim very close otherwise the labels are not really transparent.
> 
> Vinyl printing shops use a $14,000.00 printing and cutting set up to print using opaque inks on clear vinyl. A more reasonable alternative is a set up from http://www.oocrcracing.com. They have a Craft Robo vinyl cutter for about $300.00. You can print on a white vinyl, cover it with a clear vinyl and have the vinyl cutter trim it perfectly it looks very good. You can also use it to cut letters out of colored vinyl. Again... that looks pretty nice. This also does a dynamite job of cutting paint masks.
> 
> Hope you guys are having fun racing. I am sure that my absence means less parts breakage so Doug is probably sad.
> 
> My racing right now is confined to dirt late model. I am getting good at going sideways into turns.


Thanks for the good info!


----------



## Crptracer

Houston....You runnin Friday


----------



## 1BrownGuy

Crptracer said:


> Houston....You runnin Friday


Nope I'm drivin there:wave:....lol couldnt resist

yes I will be there with the TC5 fully loaded.Did some testing thursday night and I liked the way the car handles:thumbsup:


----------



## aeRayls

Hey, some of you Slots regulars I gotta question. Does anyone know if they still plan to put a building up over the offroad? Alot of us are looking for a place to run that isnt in the sticks. Sorry to hijack the onroad thread but looking for people who actually go there not just speculation. thanks.


----------



## 1BrownGuy

aeRayls said:


> Hey, some of you Slots regulars I gotta question. Does anyone know if they still plan to put a building up over the offroad? Alot of us are looking for a place to run that isnt in the sticks. Sorry to hijack the onroad thread but looking for people who actually go there not just speculation. thanks.


yes it is still in the plans


----------



## Crptracer

Vintage Trans-am Tonight @ IndySlots[SIZE]


Come out and join us.....Minni cooper and 1/18th scale trucks will also be running.......Doors open at 5:00 racing starts around 7:00....


----------



## MicroRacerM18

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Roll Call:
> 1. CrpRacer
> 2. RailRoader
> 3. Indy
> 4. Rockin' Bob


Add one more TA and a Mini Cooper to the list. Well, the TA is provided Tom is there with batteries.

See you on the track.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

On-road Racing @ IndySlots - TONIGHT
Classes include USVTA, Mini Cooper, 1/18 Trucks
3 cars makes a class, come on out and have some fun​
What kind of batteries where you needing to run TA?


----------



## rockin_bob13

Got the receiver going in the TC5. Was givin me trouble. Had to de-fuzz it. Will give it another try tonight. BC


----------



## Railroader

MicroRacerM18 said:


> Add one more TA and a Mini Cooper to the list. Well, the TA is provided Tom is there with batteries.
> 
> See you on the track.


Whew! It's a good thing you posted that here. I almost forgot. They are in the van and will be there with me tonight.



> What kind of batteries where you needing to run TA?


He just needed some 4-cell packs.


----------



## Crptracer

Tom if your interested in an xray I will bring one tonight...You can buy your parts from me.....


----------



## Crptracer

Friday night finishing order

1.B.Smith
2.B.Cordell
3.T.Johnson
4.Houston
5.B.Shaw
6.S.Larracey
7.D.Kotulic
8.Me-(someone had to play the role of BadSign)


Thanks to all who came out last night another fun filled night even though I didnt run more than 9 laps..Thanks to are new addition Steve Larracey for joining the VTA crew....It was a fun night w/Houston really setting the pace w/his TC5 were there not some issues in the main he would have came in first B.Smith was comin on strong as usuall and B.Cordell eeerr Cole Trickle was pushin hard....T.Johnson really steppin it up and is comin on strong...Looks to be turning into an interesting fall race season. If you have not checked this class out come on down....Minni cooper was as fun as always with the finishing order as follows:

1.T.Johnson
2.S.Larcey
3.???(I appologize cant remember his name)
4.Gomez 1
5.Gomez 2
6.Houston.DNS

1/18th scale trucks finishing order:

1.Cody
2.Gomez 1
3.Gomez 2


Remember 3 makes a class at Indy Slots and the more the racers the better so come on out and join us....


:wave:Thanks to everyone and see you next friday


----------



## Railroader

Crptracer said:


> 1.T.Johnson
> 2.S.Larcey
> *3.???(I appologize cant remember his name)
> *4.Gomez 1
> 5.Gomez 2
> 6.Houston.DNS




Doug (lastname?)


----------



## Crptracer

Looks like we could have 12 racers for the 12th of september:

1.Ben (Ft.Wayne)
2.John(Ft.Wayne)
3.B.Smith
4.B.Cordell
5.Houston
6.S.Larrcey
7.T.Johnson
8.B.Vanderveen ???
9.D.kotulic
10.B.Shaw
11.Me
12.B.Reynolds aka my Dad
13.Possible more racers from Ft.Wayne

*lets make sure we show are friends from up north a little southern hospitality:devil: (Once into the wall) This of course a joke but thank them for makin the trip>>>>:thumbsup:<<<<<


----------



## Crptracer

Houston you have a P.M


----------



## Railroader

Crptracer said:


> 7.T.Johnson


Scratch that one. Looking at my schedule I will be gone. Small chance I can make it (yes, I am saying there _is a chance_, but a small one).

PS: Got the "new" matchbox, aka. XRAY M18PRO, car up and running.


----------



## sportpak

Helloooo from Ft Wayne! I confirmed today that John and I will be down this coming Friday for some VTA. 

I hope to be there before 6. That shouldn't be a problem unless traffic gets bad. 

Is 465 still messed up on the east side? If it is, does anyone have a recommendation on a different route?

Ben


----------



## Crptracer

Ben there really is no better route from the north....


----------



## Crptracer

Railroader said:


> Scratch that one. Looking at my schedule I will be gone. Small chance I can make it (yes, I am saying there _is a chance_, but a small one).
> 
> PS: Got the "new" matchbox, aka. XRAY M18PRO, car up and running.


 Dude you better increase that small chance into I am coming....


----------



## sportpak

Crptracer said:


> Ben there really is no better route from the north....


Is it still all doinked up? I can start my anger management tapes when we leave town.

Ben


----------



## Crptracer

Its about the same....


----------



## Crptracer

The earlier the better Ben...


----------



## Railroader

People have adapted to the one lane closed during the construction. It's not as bad as it was a couple weeks ago.


----------



## rjvk

Crptracer said:


> :lol::lol::lol: Bears beat the Colts stop your killing me.....:wave::thumbsup:


:dudeh yes:woohoo:


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Just a reminder to anyone travelling to Indy Slots that Paragon is allowed as a traction compound and it is what most racers are using in VTA.


----------



## Crptracer

rjvk said:


> :dudeh yes:woohoo:




Well congrats you guys one the first game of the season:thumbsup: still 15 games to go....I am sure we will re-visit this conversation in the playoffs...


----------



## Crptracer

Indy how did the trip up north go....


----------



## sportpak

Crptracer said:


> Well congrats you guys one the first game of the season:thumbsup: still 15 games to go....I am sure we will re-visit this conversation in the playoffs...


I have Reggie Wayne on my Fantasy team. He posted me 14.6 points for me, as long as he keeps doing that...GO COLTS!!

Ben


----------



## rockin_bob13

We had a good time. I got 2nd in Trans Am and 3rd in pro stock.
http://pages.ripco.net/~kenji/strictlyrc/20080907/Print_Meet_Report.html
results page.


----------



## Crptracer

rockin_bob13 said:


> We had a good time. I got 2nd in Trans Am and 3rd in pro stock.
> http://pages.ripco.net/~kenji/strictlyrc/20080907/Print_Meet_Report.html
> results page.


:thumbsup:Way to go Bob:thumbsup:


----------



## MicroRacerM18

I would like to apologise to the VTA racers from Friday. I made a suspension adjustment prior to the main (bad timing) and the car was beyond loose. I made more contact than I should have with some of the faster cars, and for that I am sorry.

I spent Sunday working on the set-up, so I hope to be more competitive this Friday. So count me in now for VTA and Mini-Cooper.

I need to perform better in VTA and there is no way I can let Tom beat me again in coopers. 

Also in Coopers, the mystery person is Doug James.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Micro, I'm sure you will be dialed this week. If you are sticking with 48 pitch gears, did you need me to bring a set of larger pinions so you can put a better final drive ratio for 4-cell stock?

I will be bringing my Micro RS4 this week (and VTA car). I crammed a big-block motor in it. I also bought a Fireball, but haven't figured out how to mount it to my existing motor plates. I also need to break down the 6-cell pack I bought into 5 cells and reshrink it.


----------



## Crptracer

Micro, Rubbin is racin the difficulty lies in sometimes when a fast guy is behind you or anyone else for that matter your instinct is to try to go faster however at some point one should think about moving over and most of the time this is where issuies happen an over compensation left or right becomes a possible short turn in the next corner or a possibility that you will hit the car that you let by ya or the worst case as your being passed you imediatley punch the gas to try to get that position back which never works out. Some will tell you to hold your line or a good driver should be able to make the pass and these are true statements but sometimes if you've been lapped and the lead cars are on ya I just move over.....As far as for position goes rubbin is racin and spinouts happen if you duck to the inside of someone and your fender is in their winder its their job to make room any less than that its up to you to let off ....MY 2 CENTS


----------



## BadSign

Glad to hear we had a big turnout last Friday. I MIGHT be there this week- or at the Speedway watching MotoGp practice. Either way, I'll bring the VTA and micro car this Friday or next.

And I've got something for Carpetracer next time- won't say what just yet...

Also, glad to hear Larracey is joining us. More cars means Vaught can win the "B"


----------



## Railroader

MicroRacerM18 said:


> I would like to apologise to the VTA racers from Friday. I made a suspension adjustment prior to the main (bad timing) and the car was beyond loose. I made more contact than I should have with some of the faster cars, and for that I am sorry.
> 
> I spent Sunday working on the set-up, so I hope to be more competitive this Friday. So count me in now for VTA and Mini-Cooper.


DO LET IT HAPPEN AGAIN!!! 

Seriously, what? I didn't even notice. You certainly did better than I did my first time with the VTA.



MicroRacerM18 said:


> I need to perform better in VTA and there is no way I can let Tom beat me again in coopers.


Ain't gonna happen. I was tweaking the cooper in the driveway tonight. Even faster and tighter!



MicroRacerM18 said:


> Also in Coopers, the mystery person is Doug James.


Ah ha! the mystery is revealed. Next week, what chassis will RockinBob be running?


----------



## MicroRacerM18

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Micro, I'm sure you will be dialed this week. If you are sticking with 48 pitch gears, did you need me to bring a set of larger pinions so you can put a better final drive ratio for 4-cell stock


Thanks for the offer of the pinions, but I will stay with what Tom loaned me for now. I need to get the car to turn and launch off the corner before I put more speed to it. It is fast enough now that if I can get it to handle and I stay clean, I should be competitive for 3rd. That is a good start, and a good place to dial in from.


----------



## Crptracer

BadSign said:


> Glad to hear we had a big turnout last Friday. I MIGHT be there this week- or at the Speedway watching MotoGp practice. Either way, I'll bring the VTA and micro car this Friday or next.
> 
> And I've got something for Carpetracer next time- won't say what just yet...
> 
> Also, glad to hear Larracey is joining us. More cars means Vaught can win the "B"




Whats up w/all the might be able to or maybe or small chance that I can make it.....

Hey BrakeParts I mean BadSign...Its Crptracer.....

B Main....Hey a wins a win... That would be cool cause if that happens then you would be like third in the C main...I would just like to see you finish in one piece..:freak:...and by the way speedmart.com has aluminum parts for the TC5 hint..hint


----------



## Crptracer

BrakeParts....TALKS CHEAP......:woohoo:


----------



## Crptracer

Hey BS I see ya lerking down there viewing this thread:wave:


----------



## Crptracer

Summit has posted this on there website:

Watch for these big races this season: 
Vintage Trans-Am Midwest Series Race in December 2008 
ROAR Region 5 On-road Championships returning to Summit Raceway in February 2009 
Spring Fling On-Road Race in March 2009 
Watch the website for more details


----------



## Railroader

Let's talk 1/18th Touring Cars (known as "matchbox cars" to the less intelligent  ) for a minute:

Brian and I were talking about this class and we are interested in possibly setting up the class where everyone races with the same bodies.

Also, it looks like the Fireball motor doesn't fit on the HPI micro RS4 chassis. We'd like to keep everybody even speed wise and making it a driver's class like the VTA class. Is there another cheap durable 370 motor that will fit on the RS4? I was thinking about the stock Associated RC18 motor. I think it runs about $10 (mail order).

Thoughts?


----------



## Crptracer

Less In-tell-agent ????? Well dats jus darn rit mean


----------



## Crptracer

However in comparison to a one tenth scale radio controlled vehicle,A one eightteenth scale radio controlled if set beside one another I think one would come to the conclusion that they the one eighteenth scale vehicle appers to resemble a mathbox or hotwheel as some might call them...


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Brian Smith is willing to reasonably modify his Micro RS4 to make the Fireball motor work. I will look on the micro threads tomorrow to see what I need to do and let everyone know if it is an easy mod or simple purchase.

As far as bodies, I would like to see 2-door sports car bodies instead of 4-door sedan bodies. Looks like you can still get HPI 1/18 bodies from tower hobbies (http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0004p?&I=HPIC7607). 

Let's realize that this is a for fun class and develop some rules that will keep the speed reasonable and will keep us from breaking parts. Last thing we need is to generate some interest and end up with cars not being able to race because they are broken.


----------



## BadSign

I know from experience the Venom will last quite a while. I practiced mine the other week wih an older 1500 battery and found it had quite a bit of power- easily as fast as the VTA cars, and a lot more responsive.

With our track more open for VTA, we're going to have a lot of passing room! A slower 280 motor, or 4 cells may be the way to go. In all honesty, the old HPI 45T motors we started with worked just fine if you only ran 5 cells, and were pretty easy to set up for.

Brian and I both agree a 2-door GT body would look great, and I even like the DTM styles as well. Us X-Ray guys will need 150mm bodies, though.


----------



## BadSign

BRP also makes a Saleen S-7 style (haven't used it), an F40
X-Ray has the Supra, Lago, and F360
PTI has an F40, a Supra, and a Lago as well.


----------



## rockin_bob13

What chassis will Bob be runnin' Friday? TC5 is ready to go. BC


----------



## jak43

Ben and I are going to make it for Fri. nights race. How bad is the traffic and is there any construction on the east loop of 465?

John


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

No construction that will affect you on your way there. Traffic shouldn't be to bad as most is driving north on 69 in the evening.


----------



## Crptracer

There is a really good chance we will see some 1/12th scale racing tonight so if anyone wants to run bring your 12th...


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I should add that if it is rainy it gets a little more backed up on I-465. Really the only problem that I've run into is getting off of the highway onto Emerson. There are other ways that you can go to avoid the backup around Emerson, but they end up taking about as much time as just waiting in traffic.

The other thing to keep in mind when coming from north of Indy using I-69 south is that you should stay in the left lanes as long as possible when approaching I-465. It tends to get backed up in the right lanes.

Hope you don't have any problems with traffic today.


----------



## sportpak

465 traffic shouldn't be any worse then VTA traffic right?

Looking forward to running tonight.

Ben


----------



## Crptracer

sportpak said:


> 465 traffic shouldn't be any worse then VTA traffic right?
> 
> Looking forward to running tonight.
> 
> Ben




Thats Funny:lol:


----------



## Crptracer

Tom you gonna make it tonight?


----------



## MicroRacerM18

Count me in for tonight!

One VTA and one Cooper.


----------



## Railroader

Crptracer said:


> Tom you gonna make it tonight?


Yes, yes I am!

VTA, 1/18 TC, minicooper, 1/12... You name it!


----------



## Crptracer

Railroader said:


> Yes, yes I am!
> 
> VTA, 1/18 TC, minicooper, 1/12... You name it!




Thanks Tom your the best.....:wave:


----------



## Railroader

Shhhh

Everyone will want some


----------



## sportpak

Had a blast last night guys. You guys have a great atmosphere working for you. You set a great example, and hopefully we can create the same chemistry up here in FtW. I'll be back.

Ben


----------



## Crptracer

Last nights main results

Speacial Thanks to John and Ben for making the drive down from Ft.Wayne to join us last night!!!!!


A-Main Vintage Trans-Am:

1.J.Kissel aka-Cooter-58 laps
2.B.Frieburger aka- Daisy-56 laps
3.Houston- TQ55 laps
4.B.Cordell-55 laps
5.B.Smith-52-laps
6.T.Johnson-49 laps
7.B.Shaw-47-laps

B-Main vintage Trans-Am:

1.S.Vaught-50 laps (thanks for the bad karma badsign:lol
2.B.Shaw-50 laps
3.S.Larracey-48 laps
4.D.Kotulic-42 laps
5.B.Yell-29 laps
6.B.Reynolds-17 laps

Minni cooper Final:

1.T.Johnson-29 laps
2.S.Larracey-29 laps
3.D.james-27 laps
4.M.Trebing-26 laps
5.C.Gomez-23 laps
6.M.Gomez-22 laps
7.C.Trebing-21 laps


Another spectacular turnout all the way around 12 VTA,7 Minni Cooper,6 1/18th scale trucks I appologize I don't have the finishing results for 1/18th trucks..


We are picking up a few new drivers in VTA next week-Bob Yell,Mike Trebing and Cody so we continue to grow every week cant wait till the fall season really kicks off. If your counting these additions would put us near the 12 mark for an average every week just in VTA...:woohoo:....Thanks to all who stopped by and participated last night...C-Ya next week...:wave:


----------



## Crptracer

Does anyone know if B.Yell ,Cody or Trebing are on HobbyTalk if so tell them to post here and what not....


----------



## rail BANGER

Had a great time last night. Evan thow I came in last again


----------



## BadSign

OK, if all goes right I will be there next Friday. 
I see Railroader is getting faster- good job Tom.
And the Houston Express is still rolling through qualifying. Looks like we all have to step up when the guys from up north visit. i'll try to do my part next week.

P.S.- Did Indy have a new body this week? And has he ever called a racer's minute for the paint to dry?

Also, I should have a wider bumper next week, so I've sung my last chorus of "The Caster Block Blues"


----------



## nickcacc

Man, I wish you guys didn't race on Friday.......


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Bob Yelle is WINSEEKER here on Hobbytalk.

Qualified well, raced poorly in the main. Traction was up and I didn't stay on top of my setup (too much steering!). Top 4 qualified in VTA were qualified within 1/2 lap. Thanks to Ben and John for making the trip from the Ft. Both had well handling cars. I will race Slots this coming Friday and then I'm planning on heading up to the Ft. next Sunday. If you haven't been to Summit, it is worth the drive.

Hmm, racer's minute for paint to dry. I might have to try that.


----------



## jak43

Had a great time racing with you guys on Friday and look forward to doing it again soon. 

John


----------



## j21moss

wow!!! Now Bob Yelle..aka Winnseeker is racing VTA???? Saweet!!!! He is a former national champion!!!! He get's that ride rollin.. better watch out!!!! very nice man a great racer and he drives very clean!!!! welcome to Indy Bob!!!

well today I'm going to Indy Slot to dust off the Drifter and see what she will do.. been talking rain all weekend and as of right now..no rain!!!:freak: so the Mustang has been parked!!!


----------



## Crptracer

Moss I think its time to get you and your VTA car to the track this friday...


----------



## Railroader

Here are some photos emailed to me by Houston, taken by Chris Trebing (not me).

Houston out front









Yes, that's my car on its lid.









Cordell cutting a pass on the inside.









Brian Shaw taking the corner Dukes of Hazard style.









Steve Larracey exiting the photo, Bob Yelle taking the inside and Brian Shaw using only half of his wheels again.









Make the cars look good next week fellas. I'll be bringing my camera again.


----------



## Crptracer

I stopped at slots and picked up another camaro body and a cuda....Had Doug order some more bodies....


----------



## BadSign

I see from that top photo you've taken up bicycling.


----------



## Crptracer

Hey if any of you guys have Brushless speedos or Lipos you are willing to part w/at a resonable price bring them to the track so we can get them to other guys...Also LRP has put out a new line of speedos for brushless in there Ai series and I asked Doug to look into them as an alternative. I have allready sold off my lipos and extra speedos to VTA racers I sold a sphere and orion 4800 lipo for $150....Thats very reasonable if you ask me....


Lrp Ai 80100 around $100 and Ai 80150 around $140


----------



## Crptracer

In that top photo you cant tell it but I went completely over Ben's Cuda....


----------



## Crptracer

It may be early but I am sounding off early for roll call:


1. Crptracer


----------



## j21moss

Friday's are going to be very tuff to run... but you never know.. might just surprise ya!!!!

Nick!!!!!!!!!!! Get ya a TC!!!!! and get that ride ready!!!!


----------



## Railroader

Crptracer said:


> It may be early but I am sounding off early for roll call:
> 
> 
> 1. Crptracer
> 2. Railroader


[updated]


----------



## MicroRacerM18

Count me in for Friday.

One VTA and One Cooper.


----------



## TrebingRacing

Crptracer said:


> Does anyone know if B.Yell ,Cody or Trebing are on HobbyTalk if so tell them to post here and what not....


Hey all. I just registered and will try to contribute regularly. Michael and I will see everyone at the track on Friday. I hope to have a VTA together by the end of the month, but we'll continue to run the Coopers.

Chris Trebing


----------



## rockin_bob13

I didn't realize you were running a Rally Car and we were running Trans AM, Steve. Yeah, I'm in for Friday night. You don't have to order bodies. I've got 'em all in stock, tires and wheels too. No waiting. BC


----------



## Crptracer

rockin_bob13 said:


> I didn't realize you were running a Rally Car and we were running Trans AM, Steve. Yeah, I'm in for Friday night. You don't have to order bodies. I've got 'em all in stock, tires and wheels too. No waiting. BC




Well I love the feel of the rally car and it gives me the feeling of freedom to drive where ever I want and the abillity to get airborn with enough height to clear objects such as other cars:freak:


----------



## Crptracer

TrebingRacing said:


> Hey all. I just registered and will try to contribute regularly. Michael and I will see everyone at the track on Friday. I hope to have a VTA together by the end of the month, but we'll continue to run the Coopers.
> 
> Chris Trebing


 Listen here buster you better get your priorities straight and get that VTA car done buddy.....End of the month....you act like gas is 4.50 a gallon or somethin......:wave:


----------



## Crptracer

j21moss said:


> Friday's are going to be very tuff to run... but you never know.. might just surprise ya!!!!
> 
> Nick!!!!!!!!!!! Get ya a TC!!!!! and get that ride ready!!!!



Arent you retired.....Very tuff to run.....You could always drive....:thumbsup:


----------



## BadSign

Looks like I won't be there this Friday. Football season's drawing to a close, though, so should be there next week.

At this rate, I'm gonna have to include "dusting" in my regular R/C maintenance


----------



## Railroader

Just throwing this out there...

Anyone interested in a novice-type 1/12th class? I read about how they are doing a silver can 1/12th class up in Missawaka(sp?) and I thought that that might be the kind of class that would work well withe the wider track layout that VTA uses. This would be a perfect low maintenance, charge the batteries, and race class.

I'm just trying to find a reason to keep my 1/12th scale chassis.


----------



## Crptracer

BadSign said:


> Looks like I won't be there this Friday. Football season's drawing to a close, though, so should be there next week.
> 
> At this rate, I'm gonna have to include "dusting" in my regular R/C maintenance


 I guess thats one way to keep your car in one piece:lol: Will keep a pit space for ya just in case...There becoming harder to get as we grow...:woohoo:


----------



## BadSign

Crptracer said:


> I guess thats one way to keep your car in one piece:lol: Will keep a pit space for ya just in case...There becoming harder to get as we grow...:woohoo:


I had to go out to the garage last night and promise my R/C equipment that I wasn't seeing another hobby on the side...


----------



## Crptracer

BadSign said:


> I had to go out to the garage last night and promise my R/C equipment that I wasn't seeing another hobby on the side...



:lol::lol::lol:....Thats a good one......


----------



## jak43

Railroader said:


> Just throwing this out there...
> 
> Anyone interested in a novice-type 1/12th class? I read about how they are doing a silver can 1/12th class up in Missawaka(sp?) and I thought that that might be the kind of class that would work well withe the wider track layout that VTA uses. This would be a perfect low maintenance, charge the batteries, and race class.
> 
> I'm just trying to find a reason to keep my 1/12th scale chassis.


I watched them run the novice 1/12 in Mishawaka last year at one of the trophy races. The silver can motors work great and provide great racing. It is much easier to drive and setup for a new person. I wish we could get a class like that started up at Summit. 

John


----------



## BadSign

jak43 said:


> I watched them run the novice 1/12 in Mishawaka last year at one of the trophy races. The silver can motors work great and provide great racing. It is much easier to drive and setup for a new person. I wish we could get a class like that started up at Summit.
> 
> John


Have you 1/12 guys may considered 1S LiPo's as well? I know there's been some talk about them. Maybe with a 17.5 motor.


----------



## Railroader

BadSign said:


> Have you 1/12 guys may considered 1S LiPo's as well? I know there's been some talk about them. Maybe with a 17.5 motor.


I can't wait for LiPo to infiltrate the 1/12th scale world.

Isn't there a problem right now with the 1S cells not having enough power for both ESC, Servo, and personal transmitters?


----------



## BadSign

You'll definately need an Rx pack


----------



## Crptracer

BadSign said:


> You'll definately need an Rx pack


David Lee has been testing the 1s lipo and they did some at the vegas race...The problem is that you must run your speedo in the NiMh setting or you will shut down due to the lower voltage. Dave Lee I think has come up w/away to run the Rx w/an additional cell not sure exactly how but its all in the works....Must be nice to have an SMC sponsorship....


----------



## Crptracer

Railroader....You still bringin the Cuda body for me.....


----------



## BadSign

Crptracer said:


> ....Must be nice to have an SMC sponsorship....


I thought Davis was testing it for possible ROAR rules. Wasn't aware this was being done for SMC.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Will be at Slots tomorrow (Friday). Will only have VTA car.


----------



## Crptracer

BadSign said:


> I thought Davis was testing it for possible ROAR rules. Wasn't aware this was being done for SMC.



You are correct it is for ROAR....I assumed it was an smc pack since there the only ones that have one avalible and Dave is sponsored by them


----------



## Crptracer

I have come up with an idea to create rounded corners for the track as me and Smith have discussed this need in the past...I am willing to construct a few but I am unsure on how many we actually need. I know it depends upon the track layout... DUH...But I dont want to make to many...I will X-Plain idea: I would cut 2x4's into say 4" sections and screw them together as they are at the track and of course have ends to make connection to adapt to our exsisting system. Then I will use strips of masonite and attach that to the sections of 2x4's and this will give it flexability to create a smooth round corner......My other idea was to make actually platforms in a teardrop shape that would also allow turnmarshalls to kneel on if caught in the middle of the track...But cost would be the issuie thought about running it by Doug to see if he could make it happen so lets take a vote which do ya like best....


----------



## Crptracer

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Will be at Slots tomorrow (Friday). Will only have VTA car.




Gonna be tuff to win without your controller....


----------



## BadSign

Crptracer said:


> Then I will use strips of masonite and attach that to the sections of 2x4's and this will give it flexability to create a smooth round corner......


I'd be a little concerned about the masonite eventaully breaking- I'm not sure it'll actually be able to bend that much. Maybe vinyl siding strips ? I do like the idea of rounding off the corners, though - probably more than anyone else...


----------



## nickcacc

Can't think of where I've seen it but a few tracks use a very flexible white plastic or vinyl piece about 4 inches tall, maybe 1/16th or less thick thats screwed to the corner's end piece and forms a teardrop shape that will deinitely give if hit but will just slow the vehicle down and not hurt it.


----------



## Crptracer

nickcacc said:


> Can't think of where I've seen it but a few tracks use a very flexible white plastic or vinyl piece about 4 inches tall, maybe 1/16th or less thick thats screwed to the corner's end piece and forms a teardrop shape that will deinitely give if hit but will just slow the vehicle down and not hurt it.


 Yeah I think your describing what Summit uses. I call it a flapper it is kind of a mental thing to keep you from the actuall board by putting an object there.
It is a good idea but we are trying to actually come up with away to round are corners to make them more smooth and sweeping. I think that where we could use the "flapper" everyone likes the situation we have now w/the disc's but as we grow those may come into play..When you gonna come back and run w/us again....:wave:


----------



## Crptracer

BadSign said:


> I'd be a little concerned about the masonite eventaully breaking- I'm not sure it'll actually be able to bend that much. Maybe vinyl siding strips ? I do like the idea of rounding off the corners, though - probably more than anyone else...


 Well I have thought about that and the only way to prevent that is to cap the top and make it solid or not hit it but the only problem is then you create a specific corner and it loses its flexability.....However the vinyl strips would work with some foam applied to the back and then we could tape them to the boards and lay it around the corner boards to give them less of an edge that is another thing they do up north....


----------



## Crptracer

I am going to try and construct a few today and bring them to slots tonight and see how they do...


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

The only place that I see a specific need for a rounded corner is on the main straight. It would be nice to have something a little more forgiving or at least something that doesn't jut out at the fastest part of the track.

The parking lot track we were racing at in Chicago used square PVC for straight sections and flexible clear tubing for the curved sections. This type of solution would be relatively inexpensive but has the problem of the tube wanting to come out of the PVC unless you glue or fasten it to the straight sections.

As far as racing without a controller...the Force is strong with this one...


----------



## Railroader

Crptracer said:


> Railroader....You still bringin the Cuda body for me.....


The old beat up purple one? Sure. Otherwise, I have no idea what you are talking about. I was a little out of it last week.


----------



## nickcacc

Crptracer said:


> Yeah I think your describing what Summit uses. I call it a flapper it is kind of a mental thing to keep you from the actuall board by putting an object there.
> It is a good idea but we are trying to actually come up with away to round are corners to make them more smooth and sweeping. I think that where we could use the "flapper" everyone likes the situation we have now w/the disc's but as we grow those may come into play..When you gonna come back and run w/us again....:wave:


When I get a job that's not the opposite direction from Indy from my house...which probably means i'll need to get fired....I'm working on that by emailing during working hours....:freak:


----------



## Crptracer

nickcacc said:


> When I get a job that's not the opposite direction from Indy from my house...which probably means i'll need to get fired....I'm working on that by emailing during working hours....:freak:




Well just give me your bosses number and I am sure I could accomplish that whole gettin fired thing for ya.........Come see us when ya can:wave:


----------



## Crptracer

What about PVC pipe like 4" and just use 90 degree pieces at the corners in the straights.....I will try and bring a few options or at least one so we can get a better Idea so everyone put on your thinking caps:hat:


----------



## Railroader

In that one corner, over where Bob Cordell sits at the end of the straight, is a flexible piece of PVC or something. It rounds that one corner out pretty nicely, even if it is just the outside corner where it is not really needed.

Oh, and a :thumbsup: and a HUGE thanks to Mr Cordell for his help yesterday! He went WAY out of his way to set me up with some hard to get parts.


----------



## MicroRacerM18

I have seen in a few of the photos in magazines, tracks using a white flexible material that gives the tear-drop shape to the corner. It looks like it is about 4 inches wide and maybe half-an-inch thick, they usually secure it on both ends to the rail. I have no idea what the material is.

This track uses a yellow version.
http://hometown.aol.com/gulfcoastrctrack/gulfcoastrctrack.html


----------



## Railroader

REMINDER(warning?): I am bringing my camera equipment.


----------



## j21moss

Nick.. we have been there before!!! We don't need you down in the dumps again!!


----------



## nickcacc

j21moss said:


> Nick.. we have been there before!!! We don't need you down in the dumps again!!


But if it means I can race and I'm sure you'll let me live with you for awhile.....:woohoo:


----------



## Railroader

IndyRC_Racer said:


> As far as racing without a controller...the Force is strong with this one...


You don't know how close I came to this, just ask Crptracer.


Railroader said:


> REMINDER(warning?): I am bringing my camera equipment.


Gentlemen,

WOW!!! What a night!

As usual, the normal apologies for those who were laid out on their roof tonight by moi. Forgive me please.

Now... the moment you've all been waiting for... Photos are being uploaded as we speak, and can be viewed here: http://mybuddypete.smugmug.com/gallery/6014105_Q856E#376069425_Xgd5C

Pictures can be linked directly from that site, no need to download and rehost somewhere else. Just click on the "share photo" button in the upper right, and then click "Get a link" at the top if it is not already selected.

Post your favorite shots in this thread. 

Give me some feedback!

Thanks to my assistants, Mr. Houston Thomas and Mr. Trebing.

Good night!


----------



## Railroader

I like this shot. It kind of proves I wasn't the only "aggressor" out there. Karma eh?


----------



## Railroader

Oh, and please, someone post or link to some photos/gallery on the forums at rctech.com in the VTA thread over there.


----------



## Railroader

This one looks straight from a full scale VTA race doesn't it?


----------



## Railroader

OK...


NOW good night.


----------



## WINSEEKER

thank you all , for a great night of racing.!!!! its been a long time sence i have had so much fun racing. you all are great bunch of guys . lots of fun to be around. . and for a small tight track . really a very clean racing going on. . . oh sure lots of fender rubbing . but thats on road racing.. ill keep coming back . i think i might of found me a new home. . thanks again for having me. and putting up with this old man :thumbsup::wave:
.and i apologize if i put any body in the wall . . not my style!!. learning all over again . to much oval racing i guess. lol!!!. 
oh and nice to see old mike jackson my old racing buddy , again last night. hope you get a car togather and come out to swap paint with me again. 

bob yelle


----------



## WINSEEKER

Railroader said:


> You don't know how close I came to this, just ask Crptracer.
> 
> 
> Gentlemen,
> 
> WOW!!! What a night!
> 
> As usual, the normal apologies for those who were laid out on their roof tonight by moi. Forgive me please.
> 
> Now... the moment you've all been waiting for... Photos are being uploaded as we speak, and can be viewed here: http://mybuddypete.smugmug.com/gallery/6014105_Q856E#376069425_Xgd5C
> 
> Pictures can be linked directly from that sight, no need to download and rehost somewhere else. Just click on the "share photo" button in the upper right, and then click "Get a link" at the top if it is not already selected.
> 
> Post your favorite shots in this thread.
> 
> Give me some feedback!
> 
> Thanks to my assistants, Mr. Houston Thomas and Mr. Trebing.
> 
> Good night!


wow!!! great pictures railroader!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Railroader

WINSEEKER said:


> wow!!! great pictures railroader!!!!:thumbsup:


Thank you sir.

It was good to see you back for another week.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Great photos. Glad you got some good actions shots of the Mini's. As far as Karma, sometimes it needs a bit of a helping hand! 

Thanks everyone for the fun racing - always nice to leave at the end of the night with a smile.


----------



## MicroRacerM18

Tom, awesome photos! :thumbsup:

We should send these in to RC Driver or Car Action with a small write-up. Get them to showcase the VTA series.

I know Car Action is looking for articles, my guess is that RC Driver is as well. I would be willing to take a shot at the article if everyone was interested.


----------



## Railroader

MicroRacerM18 said:


> Tom, awesome photos! :thumbsup:


Thank you.


MicroRacerM18 said:


> I would be willing to take a shot at the article if everyone was interested.


Do it!!! That would be most excellent.


----------



## Railroader

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Great photos. Glad you got some good actions shots of the Mini's.


Thanks.

Here's my favorite Mini Cooper photo from last night:












IndyRC_Racer said:


> As far as Karma, sometimes it needs a bit of a helping hand!
> 
> Thanks everyone for the fun racing - always nice to leave at the end of the night with a smile.


Karma is funny that way. Not "funny ha ha", but more like "funny uh oh".


----------



## Railroader

Another cool shot:


----------



## Crptracer

Final Results

VIntage Trans-Am:

1.Houston-TQ-62 laps
2.Smith-60 laps
3.B.Yelle-58 laps
4.T.Johnson-57 laps
5.B.Shaw-54 laps
6.S.Larracey-45 laps
7.K.Woods-39 laps
8.B.Cordell-15 laps
9.S.Vaught-8 laps

Mini Cooper:

1.T.Johnson-TQ-34 laps
2.S.Larracey-31 laps
3.M.trebing-30 laps
4.C.gomez-27 laps
5.M.Gomez-26 laps
6.C.Davis-25 laps
7.C.trebing-25 laps


1/18th scale trucks:

1.C.gomez-29 laps
2.C.Davis-TQ-23 laps
3.M.Gomez-9 laps
4.K.Woods-3 laps


Congratulations to B.Shaw for running a great race and to T.Johnson for running strong in VTA and Mini and for his skills behind the camera. 


Another fantastic evening at Slots thanks to all that came out and participated. Looks like its just gonna keep gettin better every week.


----------



## Crptracer

I am starting a new class....1/10th scale barrel roll....:freak:


----------



## 1BrownGuy

pics look really good RR :thumbsup:



Crptracer in the link to the photo album there is a frame by frame of your car doing a roll over.....just so you know we now have documentation (PICS)of these occurences. SO change your dam TIRES! Please

next week *reverse* direction A main :dude:


----------



## BadSign

If Steve changes his tires, how else will he explain finishing last?

I WILL be there this Friday- even if I have to bring all 3 kids with me. 

I'll have a micro car with me, so bring one if you've got it.


----------



## j21moss

uh..oh!!!!!!! Bob Yelle has found a new home... crap!!! I got to dust my stuff off!!! Great Job Bob!!! and welcome to my turff!!!


----------



## Railroader

BadSign said:


> If Steve changes his tires, how else will he explain finishing last?
> 
> I WILL be there this Friday- even if I have to bring all 3 kids with me.


Them's fightin' words!!!

Gentlemen, I believe what we are seeing here is the sprouting of the kind of rivalry that encompasses generations. We're talkin' Colts/Patriots territory here. Only one can come out victorious. The other, crushed.

Place your bets!



BadSign said:


> I'll have a micro car with me, so bring one if you've got it.


Now, where have we heard that before? ... hmmm...


----------



## Crptracer

BadSign said:


> If Steve changes his tires, how else will he explain finishing last?
> 
> I WILL be there this Friday- even if I have to bring all 3 kids with me.
> 
> I'll have a micro car with me, so bring one if you've got it.




Well fortunately For you I have family coming into town this weekend and I am unsure if I will be able to make it or not.

As far as your comment goes one has to race to finish..... Remember sir your daughter completed more laps than you did on your last visit....


You should definetly bring her back she was a pretty good driver!!!:thumbsup:


I can say this that when these tires go bad on carpet they seem to do well on pavement...But there really isnt much you can do to compensate...I tried heavy springs,stiffer frnt sway ,half and no dope on the frnts,turned steering down to 75%,changed ride height,roll center,droop and still couldnt get the grip out........


----------



## Railroader

Looks like the show is starting...


----------



## Crptracer

Railroader said:


> i'll probably buy one of everything before I get a TC5. That's my style. It's how I roll.
> 
> I can do a Tuesday road trip, but Sundays are out.



Hows that TC5 workin out for ya there Tom......:lol:.....Wanted to add you to the "SHOW".........


----------



## BadSign

I have heard they have way too much grip with no tread. I guess that's a bonus for missing the last 3 weeks- no tire wear!

RR, we've been jawing at each for the last several weeks- where've you been ? I guess to have a rivalry, you have to be competitive in the first place...


----------



## Crptracer

As the R/C world Turns.......Just remember the all to true words:



"IF YOU AIN'T FIRST YOUR LAST"


----------



## Railroader

Crptracer said:


> Hows that TC5 workin out for ya there Tom......:lol:.....Wanted to add you to the "SHOW".........


Much better than an old xray apparently!


BadSign said:


> I have heard they have way too much grip with no tread. I guess that's a bonus for missing the last 3 weeks- no tire wear!
> 
> RR, we've been jawing at each for the last several weeks- where've you been ? I guess to have a rivalry, you have to be competitive in the first place...


Nah, that's the xrays. Something to do with running slicks on them will cause motion sickness otherwise known as "the barrel rolls". The only cure: TC5.


Crptracer said:


> As the R/C world Turns.......Just remember the all to true words:
> 
> 
> 
> "IF YOU AIN'T FIRST YOUR LAST"


I thought it was either:

"Second place is first place loser."

or...

"If you don't win, you're a loser."


----------



## Crptracer

WOW....Now your talkin crap about my car.....I take a set of tires to the limit and try and compensate for a few weeks and look at all that I have to deal with...Just remember last week I could have ran in the A-main and could have spoiled these comments from you Thomas and that was on bad tires....Really my fast lap on Friday wasnt far off the pace and that was w/a barrell roll....So I guess we are gonna create a couple of rivalries...


----------



## Railroader

Hey, you poked the "dog". You get the bite.


----------



## nutz4rc

Talk to Dale at Summit; he is pretty open to suggestions.


----------



## Crptracer

Well we will just settle this on the track.......I see our fella that went up north didnt have the outcome we had hoped for.....Those damn northerners....You know Tom I never looked forward to puttin someone into the wall before....Feels pretty good....Cant wait to see ya....


----------



## Railroader

I got one word for you: "Karma"


----------



## BadSign

Crptracer said:


> Just remember last week I could have ran in the A-main and could have spoiled these comments from you Thomas and that was on bad tires....


Coulda, woulda, shoulda... sounds like denial to me. 

Tom, I know you've got an M18. Bring it Friday. When you lose the main, the shame will only feel 1/18th as bad as usual.


----------



## Railroader

BadSign said:


> Coulda, woulda, shoulda... sounds like denial to me.
> 
> Tom, I know you've got an M18. Bring it Friday. When you lose the main, the shame will only feel 1/18th as bad as usual.


Hmmm... Should I run Mini Cooper or 1/18th TC? I know you don't run Mini Coopers because you can't compete at that level... I guess I'll bring the 1/18th. Now we need to make sure Smith brings his as well. Steve Laracey might still have one as well.


----------



## Railroader

Actually, I'll run all three classes so I don't have to marshall. me-> :freak:


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Bob and I went up to Summit/Ft. Wayne on Sunday. Turn-out was lighter than I hoped, but there was good competition. I ended up 3rd and Bob was 5th in the A-main. We both were happy since we made positive changes to our cars and each turned out best laps of the day in the A-main.

Looks like some of the Summit racers are planning a trip back down on Oct. 3rd. If you can't make it out for racing this Friday, you should really try to be there Oct. 3rd. Would be nice to 2 full VTA mains!


----------



## WINSEEKER

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Bob and I went up to Summit/Ft. Wayne on Sunday. Turn-out was lighter than I hoped, but there was good competition. I ended up 3rd and Bob was 5th in the A-main. We both were happy since we made positive changes to our cars and each turned out best laps of the day in the A-main.
> 
> Looks like some of the Summit racers are planning a trip back down on Oct. 3rd. If you can't make it out for racing this Friday, you should really try to be there Oct. 3rd. Would be nice to 2 full VTA mains!


good job guys!!! . i m not sure yet if ill be there this friday. there talking about a rev a main . im not in to demolition derby lol . so i might sit this one out. but ill be there for oct 3rd.
bob yelle


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

There are some suggestions on the http://www.usvintagetransam.com/ website for making mains more interesting. I've copied those variants below:



> Optional Main Variations:
> - 12-20 car A-mains, depending on car counts.
> - Invert qualifying order based on random hat pull (top 6-10 cars).
> - "LeMans" type starts where all cars are lined up on an angle to the racing line in order.
> - Run track in reverse rotation for mains.
> - Rolling starts


I've run all of these variants except reverse direction. I think each adds something to the "fun" factor of the class, but I don't think 12-20 car main would really work well at Slots. Maybe we could consider running heat 1 clockwise and heat 2 counterclockwise, then tossing a coin to determine the direction for the main?


----------



## Railroader

IndyRC_Racer said:


> There are some suggestions on the http://www.usvintagetransam.com/ website for making mains more interesting. I've copied those variants below:
> 
> 
> 
> I've run all of these variants except reverse direction. I think each adds something to the "fun" factor of the class, but I don't think 12-20 car main would really work well at Slots. *Maybe we could consider running heat 1 clockwise and heat 2 counterclockwise, then tossing a coin to determine the direction for the main?*


Wow, that is a relatively good idea.


----------



## BadSign

yeah, I like that as well.

Sorry Tom, can't bring myself to buy a Mini-Cooper, unless it's only for the kids.

Plus, at this early stage of your R/C career, I'd hate to crush your hopes and dreams...


----------



## Crptracer

BadSign said:


> Coulda, woulda, shoulda... sounds like denial to me.
> 
> Tom, I know you've got an M18. Bring it Friday. When you lose the main, the shame will only feel 1/18th as bad as usual.


 Blah...Blah....Blah....Again you must be present to win or finish a race....gees you didnt even finish the last time you were at slots....Dont worry Tom if I can figure out away to be there Friday Ole'BadSign will feel 1/10th as bad as usual....:lol:.....:wave:


----------



## BadSign

Crptracer said:


> Final Results
> 
> VIntage Trans-Am:
> 
> 1.Houston-TQ-62 laps
> 2.Smith-60 laps
> 3.B.Yelle-58 laps
> 4.T.Johnson-57 laps
> 5.B.Shaw-54 laps
> 6.S.Larracey-45 laps
> 7.K.Woods-39 laps
> 8.B.Cordell-15 laps
> 9.S.Vaught-8 laps


True, but you can also be present and finish last. Or in the B Main. Isn't that your last two finishes?


----------



## Railroader

BadSign said:


> yeah, I like that as well.
> 
> Sorry Tom, can't bring myself to buy a Mini-Cooper, unless it's only for the kids.
> 
> Plus, at this early stage of your R/C career, I'd hate to crush your hopes and dreams...


Good idea buying one for the kids. It would be a waste to buy one for yourself. 

I mean, didn't your daughter finish with more laps than you last time? :lol:


----------



## Crptracer

BadSign said:


> True, but you can also be present and finish last. Or in the B Main. Isn't that your last two finishes?


Yes....But both finishes are higher than yours.....Besides when is the last time you finished ahead of me anyway...HHHHMMMM.....NEVER:lol:


----------



## Crptracer

This Is Fun.....cant Wait Till We Race.....


----------



## BadSign

Yeah, plus she's a better shortstop, point guard, and cuter.

I mean I can't see buying one because, other than Houston, who is there to race?


----------



## Crptracer

BadSign said:


> Yeah, plus she's a better shortstop, point guard, and cuter.
> 
> I mean I can't see buying one because, other than Houston, who is there to race?


Trebing,Larracey,Tom... Heck Im not sure you could pass the Gomez brothers...


----------



## Crptracer

WINSEEKER.....Hope to see ya Friday if I can make it.....Pay no attention to our rambelings.....What else do we have to do in between Fridays...


----------



## WINSEEKER

Crptracer said:


> WINSEEKER.....Hope to see ya Friday if I can make it.....Pay no attention to our rambelings.....What else do we have to do in between Fridays...


oh yeah!! ill be there to give it another shot


----------



## Crptracer

Check out my location...Below my join date....Upper right of post


----------



## Crptracer

Houston u have PM


----------



## Railroader

Crptracer said:


> Trebing,Larracey,Tom... Heck Im not sure you could pass the Gomez brothers...


I think you are right, the playing field is too level... And since they are nearly indestructible he wouldn't be able to explain his loses on broken camber blocks...







This is going to be one _interesting_ Friday.


----------



## BadSign

Crptracer said:


> Yes....But both finishes are higher than yours.....Besides when is the last time you finished ahead of me anyway...HHHHMMMM.....NEVER:lol:


actually, my last 2 finishes are last in the A, and 3rd in the A. But don't let the facts get in your way there, CarBtrcr. At least I've bumped out of the B when I qualified there.

Oh, hurry up, Friday...


----------



## BadSign

Or serpentine belt drives? Exactly what is the G-load you put on a wall to rip one of those, anyways? :thumbsup:



Railroader said:


> I think you are right, the playing field is too level... And since they are nearly indestructible he wouldn't be able to explain his loses on broken camber blocks...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is going to be one _interesting_ Friday.


----------



## Railroader

Who's running a car with a serpentine belt?


----------



## BadSign

Uh, you were- the Losi?

All kidding aside, I've missed racing the last 3 weeks. I'm seriously tempted to go in the garage and sniff my tires for a fix. Things have been way too hectic in my house this past month. I made some big changes to my chassis after the last time I raced, but it's been so long that I can't remember how the car felt on the track.

You did get an M18, or was it just my imagination ?


----------



## Railroader

There'll be no Losi there on Friday.

I have had a M18 for about a year. Convince Smith to bring his 1/18th Friday and we'll have a class.


----------



## BadSign

Steve Larracey has one, and I'm pretty sure Trebing does as well. I have no numbers for them. See what I can do.


----------



## BadSign

You heard the man, Indy. Bring out the RS4 Micro for Friday.


----------



## Crptracer

BadSign said:


> actually, my last 2 finishes are last in the A, and 3rd in the A. But don't let the facts get in your way there, CarBtrcr. At least I've bumped out of the B when I qualified there.
> 
> Oh, hurry up, Friday...



Oh I could have bumped out of the B since I won...But there were reasons I didnt and they backfired so i wish I would have but oh well....


----------



## MicroRacerM18

Larracey's 1/18th is need of a major overhaul, and so is off the track for now.

Anyway, I am not sure I want to run three classes, two is bad enough.

BTW, I have a previous commitment, so I won't be there Friday.


----------



## BadSign

I mailed Chris and he may bring one, but it needs some work first. I'll run mine with the trucks, if necessary.


----------



## Crptracer

Depending on family arrivals this week I might be able to run....outlook thus far is good....


----------



## BadSign

Anyone have Seve L's # or address?


----------



## Railroader

Steve Larracey is MicroRacerM18!!!


----------



## Crptracer

My outlook for friday has become bleek for sure...I believe I will be working a double possibly and I aint passin up that OT specially when I get paid about 9.5 gallons an hour....But w/OT look out.....So unlees thing change I am out....But I will be there next Fri...For the return of are friends from the north...


----------



## Crptracer

Vanderveen....You better be able to run next week....Actually I hope everyone will make an extra effort to be there next week(oct 3rd) since we will have guys from Ft.wayne comin down.....Would be nice to have 3 heats...Or at least break the 13 mark for car count....


----------



## BadSign

Railroader said:


> Steve Larracey is MicroRacerM18!!!


Man don't I feel dumb. Sorry, Steve

I hope to be there next Friday as well


----------



## Crptracer

I guess its a toss up cause my OT has been down graded to a possible push to next week which means regular time pay On the other hand opens me up for racin and openin up a can of WHOOP ASS on Vanderqueen....I think I will bring a case iced in a cooler cause there alot of people waitin on vanderqueen's return



I am Crptracer and I approve this message...All comment's are humor based and shouldnt be taken any other way....


----------



## MicroRacerM18

BadSign said:


> Man don't I feel dumb. Sorry, Steve


Brian, don't sweat it.

I will be back on Oct 3, hopefully my pinions will be in and I can put some speed to the track for a change.


----------



## BadSign

Crptracer said:


> I guess its a toss up cause my OT has been down graded to a possible push to next week which means regular time pay On the other hand opens me up for racin and openin up a can of WHOOP ASS on Vanderqueen....I think I will bring a case iced in a cooler cause there alot of people waitin on vanderqueen's return
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am Crptracer and I approve this message...All comment's are humor based and shouldnt be taken any other way....


Hmm queens and ass. Sounds like you're back on your favorite subject again, just like camping and brokeback mountain. Strange your the only one who brings it up. 

Maybe you could have your own class, where racers drive purple cars, your radio has to match the your outfit, and then everyone goes out for fruity drinks when racing is done, complete with umbrellas. As Jerry Seinfeld would say, "Not that there's anything wrong with that."


----------



## Crptracer

BadSign said:


> Hmm queens and ass. Sounds like you're back on your favorite subject again, just like camping and brokeback mountain. Strange your the only one who brings it up.
> 
> Maybe you could have your own class, where racers drive purple cars, your radio has to match the your outfit, and then everyone goes out for fruity drinks when racing is done, complete with umbrellas. As Jerry Seinfeld would say, "Not that there's anything wrong with that."



Its funny how your the only one who draws this kind of conclusion from my comments.....HHMMM....This explains why you break so many parts...Hard to see thru those closet doors.....


----------



## Railroader

MicroRacerM18 said:


> Brian, don't sweat it.
> 
> I will be back on Oct 3, hopefully my pinions will be in and I can put some speed to the track for a change.


What pinions do you need again? Are you running 48 pitch or 64 pitch?

Houston claims he'll be running the mini-Coopers this Friday, so even though you're gone I'll still have some competition (but Houston won't have any competition...)


----------



## BadSign

Railroader said:


> What pinions do you need again? Are you running 48 pitch or 64 pitch?
> 
> Houston claims he'll be running the mini-Coopers this Friday, so even though you're gone I'll still have some competition (but Houston won't have any competition...)


We haven't been giving Houston much competition in VTA, either, so don't feel bad


----------



## Railroader

Who's this "we" you speak of?


----------



## BadSign

Indy, and Rockin:
If you have a chance, could you guys bring your velodrome cars with you tomorrow? I've got an L4 on the way and plan to run with you guys next summer, thought I'd pick your brains.



Railroader said:


> Who's this "we" you speak of?


Yeah, I guess, "I" don't when I'm there. I've seen the results the last 3 weeks.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

A good night of racing. Good turnout for Mini Coopers and VTA. Houston fell down a lap in the VTA main but got his lap back and was in the lead with less than 30 seconds to go. Unfortunately his speed control went into thermal shutdown. Here are the complete results for all classes.

Vintage Trans Am
------------------
Pos Car Laps Time Name Fast
*1....2....53....8m03.491 Brian Smith (7.938)*
2....1....52....8m08.955 Houston Thomas (8.186)
3....4....50....8m07.757 Tom Johnson (8.685)
4....7....49....8m07.328 Cody Woods (8.557)
5....6....48....8m00.524 Brian VanderVeen (8.776)
6....5....47....8m03.184 Brian Shaw (8.686)
7....3....41....6m55.735 Bob Cordell (8.485)
8....8....32....8m02.498 Chris Trebing (10.330)

1/18th Trucks
------------------
Pos Car Laps Time Name Fast
*1....1....28....5m20.680 Miguel Gomez (9.304)*
2....4....22....4m51.921 Cam Gomez (9.001)
3....2....20....5m09.397 Cody Woods (9.315)
4....3....00....0m00.000 Kent Pruit (0.000)

Mini Cooper
------------------
Pos Car Laps Time Name Fast
*1....1....27....5m05.613 Andre Hansbrough (10.199)*
2....4....24....5m00.711 Cam Gomez (10.841)
3....2....24....5m06.207 Tom Johnson (10.029)
4....3....24....5m10.032 Doug James (10.569)
5....6....20....5m08.065 Miguel Gomez (11.012)
6....5....19....5m09.957 Chris Trebing (12.593)
7....7....17....5m05.022 Jeremy Baker (11.646)
8....9....13....5m08.455 Kent Pruit (15.536)
9....8....09....2m47.189 Taylor Baker (13.019)

1/18th Touring
------------------
Pos Car Laps Time Name Fast
*1....2....32....5m08.957 Brian Vanderveen (8.410)*
2....1....31....5m00.543 Brian Smith (8.526)
3....3....23....5m08.378 Tom Johnson (9.082)
4....4....12....5m05.908 Kent Pruit (14.689)


----------



## Railroader

Awesome night!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I took the main results home and finally figured out how I thought I was 2 laps up in the VTA main. I actually put Houston down a lap 3 different times or to put it a different way he drove his way back onto the lead lap 3 times. I knew I passed him more than once! 

Houston pulled out to the lead on lap 44. I had been running a conservative race thinking I was 2 laps up. After I heard that I was in 2nd, I managed to pull the 2 fastest laps of the night - a 7.94 and a 7.99. I was about 2.4 seconds back with time running out, so needed the help to pull out the win. I bet we see some fans on the Novak SS speed control and motor in Houston's Tamiya TT-01 next time it hits the track.

Didn't mention it earlier, but Houston out-qualified me for TQ by .02 seconds in the 2nd round. It came down to a drag race on the last lap.

Had a lot of fun tonight.


----------



## 1BrownGuy

last nights racing was top notch. The debute TT-01 (1522grams) did ok but defenatly needs some better cooling on the older speedo,not to mention that I was geared at 4.3 (in the main)the motor had got pretty warm too.


So I'll stick to the 4.5 ratio get some cooling fans. it was a roller coaster of emotion with that car but it was fun driving it. plus it got 2 new drivers added to our VTA class:thumbsup:

once I get the car planted better I will have more confidence in the corners with it.

Brian(Indy) everytime you start reelin me in to pass its like a primitive flight instict my hearts pounding and anyone in front of me better move!(Tom) lol
sorry Tom (RR) but I had a wild rabid animal/Jason Vorhes/freddy kruger/chasing me!...really


but thats what makes the class so fun.


----------



## Crptracer

Sorry I had to miss all the fun but I made some good money yesterday....Cant wait till next week...Hopefully nothing comes up at work that is what normally turns my season of racing into working....


----------



## Railroader

1BrownGuy said:


> Brian(Indy) everytime you start reelin me in to pass its like a primitive flight instict my hearts pounding and anyone in front of me better move!(Tom) lol
> sorry Tom (RR) but I had a wild rabid animal/Jason Vorhes/freddy kruger/chasing me!...really
> 
> 
> but thats what makes the class so fun.


Next week, I will focus more on VTA. I'll only run the 1/18th TC and VTA. The 1/18th TC is nearly maintenance free, so I will be calmer and not as mentally worn out as I was last night.

Next Friday will be INTENSE!

And Cody, DUDE! You really improved. 

I can see a major battle brewing between just about everyone for the 1st place podium.

I think I might go just a tad softer in the rear suspension. Maybe look at the diffs too.


----------



## BadSign

Yeah, last night was a good time. I managed to knock a little rust off, but honestly my driving skills need some grinding right now.

I did have a good time watching the other 7 VTA racers pack themselves in like sardines on the opposite driver's stand, while I had enough room enough for a mini-fridge and a large screen TV. I may sub-let the stand next time.


----------



## Railroader

BadSign said:


> Yeah, last night was a good time. I managed to knock a little rust off, but honestly my driving skills need some grinding right now.
> 
> I did have a good time watching the other 7 VTA racers pack themselves in like sardines on the opposite driver's stand, while I had enough room enough for a mini-fridge and a large screen TV. I may sub-let the stand next time.


WARNING! BAD JOKE AHEAD! A shower would have fixed that problem. :jest:

Seriously, that was a difficult track layout last night. I don't think my head would have swiveled fast enough to cover both sweepers along with that narrow straight. With the possibility of a few newcomers next week we should probably simplify the layout next week.


----------



## WINSEEKER

-----


----------



## WINSEEKER

.....


----------



## 1BrownGuy

WINSEEKER said:


> do i understand right . that thursday night is open practice?
> 
> if so , is the road course set up ?
> 
> and what time can you get in?
> 
> how much does it cost ?
> 
> i would like to come out there to work on a set up on this awful peace of junk tc5 that i have its a real hand full. made a bunch of changes on it today . and it ran great out in my drive way . but it dont like carpit!!!
> thank you
> bob


I think he opens at 5:00pm closes at 10:00pm and practice is 5$


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Driver's packed in like sardines....reminds me of big trophy races at Planet R/C. Bob, after you left I kicked around some boards and made the straight wider and the infield a little more forgiving. Let's just make sure we keep from making the middle of the track too hard so that we don't have turn-marshalls tripping over themselves during the mains. My legs are still aching from turn marshalling the Mini main.


----------



## Crptracer

Did you guys keep the 1/12th layout????


----------



## BadSign

It was close enough. No real flow, just a long straight and tight zig zags.

I think the racing is best with just 1 sweeper, and some sort of short chute in the middle, with some esses or maybe a carousel. Something you can get a rhythm on and drive half throttle at places, rather than on-off-on-off with the throttle.


----------



## Railroader

Crptracer said:


> Did you guys keep the 1/12th layout????


For the most part. The straight was s l i g h t y widened. A few hairpin corners were opened up. It was certainly the most difficult VTA course we have run. A dramatic change from last week, which was too easy.

I'm not complaining too much, I placed third, which is a near miracle in and of itself.

But we should probably veer towards the easier side of things next Friday with Andre, Cam, and Miguel joining us. I was up last night, and Cam and Miguel had their cars running. I didn't get to see them, but Cody said that Miguel is almost as good as he is already.

We should have a full A and B main!

It's early, but.... ROLL CALL!!!

1. Railroader


----------



## Crptracer

2.CrptracerHopefully work doesnt play a factor this week


----------



## Crptracer

Houston ran a TT01....Why?


----------



## Crptracer

Hope Doug still has a TT01 in stock I am gonna pick one up tonight


Thats why this class is so awesome::woohoo:

Things that you dont need in VTA:

1.Exspensive chassis
2.speedo of the month
3.newest lipo out

One must always remember that the car doesnt win the race ever and any car w/the right hands on the controller can be competitive....


----------



## BadSign

Because he can. I think it only had 3 wheels and was running a 50T Slave motor, too.



Crptracer said:


> Houston ran a TT01....Why?


----------



## Railroader

Doug currently only has used TT-01 models. He is ordering some more this week of the TT-01R models, which are the kit to get.


----------



## Railroader

BadSign said:


> Because he can. I think it only had 3 wheels and was running a 50T Slave motor, too.


Next week he'll probably race with his hands behind his back.


----------



## Crptracer

I was joking about the TT01.....Tom


----------



## Railroader

I wasn't.... Steve.

A lot of people are interested in them now. Hence the reason they are out of stock.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Too bad the diffs in the T-Spec cars are suspect. I wonder how they would hold up to the speeds in VTA. It could be a good entry level car for VTA.


----------



## Railroader

I might attempt the near impossible with an E10 if I can get the right gears.


----------



## rail BANGER

Hope to make it friday, if I can take half a vacation day. Hear there's going to be a good crowd. :wave:


----------



## jarmuth

*Still won't be there*

Unfortunately I will be in Clarksville Indiana shooting the titanic struggle between the Brownstown Central Braves and the Clarksville Generals. There may be a Friday night or two in November when I can run up to Indy Slots and race. I know that each of you is looking forward to seeing me back, because that will be one more person to finish behind you.

Sounds like the class is going great and everyone is having lots of fun!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Who is racing this Friday Oct 3, 2008? I would estimate that right now that we will have at least 8-10 for VTA. Here is a projected roll-call. We discussed last week setting up a "friendly" layout to accomodate new racers to this class.

Most Likely (have said they will race Fri.)
--------
1. Railroader (Tom J.)
2. IndyRC_Racer (Brian S.)
3. Rockin_Bob13 (Bob C.)
4. Winseeker (Bob Y.)
5. Brian Shaw
6. Crptracer (Steve)

Very Likely
--------
7. rail BANGER
8. 1BrownGuy (Houston T.)
9. MicroRacerM18 (Steve L.)
10. Badsign (Brian V.)

Unknown (but normally race)
---------
11. Cody Woods
12. Chris Trebing

New racers to the class at slots (may have cars but haven't raced yet)
---------
13. Andre Hansbrough
14. Cam Gomez
15. Miguel Gomez

Unknown
---------
xx. Ft. Wayne racers??

Out
---------
xx. Jarmuth (John A.)
xx. Dave Kotulic
xx. Dr. Moss :tongue:

Don't forget about other the other classes that are running at Slots - 1/18 trucks, Mini-Coopers, and any 3 cars makes a class. Mini-Cooper had 9 cars last week, so that is also a very strong class.


----------



## Crptracer

I am awaiting response from Ft.Wayne....I should be there eveything is going nicely thus far....


----------



## WINSEEKER

-----


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Bob, have you read the TC5 threads on rctech.net? They discuss alot of thing to help the handling of the car. It is a long thread but you might be able to find some useful info there - http://www.rctech.net/forum/electric-road/107105-team-associated-tc5.html


----------



## WINSEEKER

-----


----------



## WINSEEKER

by the way . how long do you have to run the tires on a parking lot , before the tires are ready for carpit racing?


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

This response is about the HPI Vintage tires that we run in VTA. Due to the nature of the tires, some racers have different ways to break them in. This is my experience with these tires.

I had a set of newly mounted HPI Vintage tires that I raced with in Ft. Wayne on carpet. I went outside to the concrete sidewalk in front of the track and did some "drifting" for a minute or two. I then took the car inside and applied a full coating of Paragon and let that air dry. I then took the car out an practiced. It was a bit loose during practice but driveable. I sauced the tires up again and ran 3rd round and ran my best qualifier of the day. In the main I turned my best laps of the day. I ran that set last week at Slots and I felt they are still breaking in a bit.

What I've noticed is that the tires need to have the outer layer worn off. Since it is against the rules to sand them (other than the mold seam), the best way to scrub that layer off is drive on an abrasive surface. It really didn't seem to take much on a concrete rough sidewalk.

I've tried running a brand new set of tires at Slots that I didn't scuff and it was like running a drift car. It took almost 3 weeks of running using Paragon before they broke in. 

Lesson that I've learned is that brand new tires take a little prep. The other thing to watch is as these tires wear out, the sidewalls can become soft. If the sidewalls are too soft, your car may want to traction roll. This is independent of tread wear and I've seen some almost bald tires (from parking lot racing) still have firm side walls. Once the tires are broken in, take care not to let traction compound soak into the tires as it may soften the side walls and lessen the life of the tire. The inner foam may also be deteriorating causing the sidewalls to be less stiff.


----------



## WINSEEKER

IndyRC_Racer said:


> This response is about the HPI Vintage tires that we run in VTA. Due to the nature of the tires, some racers have different ways to break them in. This is my experience with these tires.
> 
> I had a set of newly mounted HPI Vintage tires that I raced with in Ft. Wayne on carpet. I went outside to the concrete sidewalk in front of the track and did some "drifting" for a minute or two. I then took the car inside and applied a full coating of Paragon and let that air dry. I then took the car out an practiced. It was a bit loose during practice but driveable. I sauced the tires up again and ran 3rd round and ran my best qualifier of the day. In the main I turned my best laps of the day. I ran that set last week at Slots and I felt they are still breaking in a bit.
> 
> What I've noticed is that the tires need to have the outer layer worn off. Since it is against the rules to sand them (other than the mold seam), the best way to scrub that layer off is drive on an abrasive surface. It really didn't seem to take much on a concrete rough sidewalk.
> 
> I've tried running a brand new set of tires at Slots that I didn't scuff and it was like running a drift car. It took almost 3 weeks of running using Paragon before they broke in.
> 
> Lesson that I've learned is that brand new tires take a little prep. The other thing to watch is as these tires wear out, the sidewalls can become soft. If the sidewalls are too soft, your car may want to traction roll. This is independent of tread wear and I've seen some almost bald tires (from parking lot racing) still have firm side walls. Once the tires are broken in, take care not to let traction compound soak into the tires as it may soften the side walls and lessen the life of the tire. The inner foam may also be deteriorating causing the sidewalls to be less stiff.


thank you brain for your fast response. and good info.


----------



## Crptracer

jarmuth said:


> Unfortunately I will be in Clarksville Indiana shooting the titanic struggle between the Brownstown Central Braves and the Clarksville Generals. There may be a Friday night or two in November when I can run up to Indy Slots and race. I know that each of you is looking forward to seeing me back, because that will be one more person to finish behind you.
> 
> Sounds like the class is going great and everyone is having lots of fun!




Damn John you need to prioritize......Hope you can make it soon....:wave:


----------



## Part Timer

Made it to Indy today but didn't get to Indy Slots I was on the way home at 5 and called to see where they were at. I was on the wrong side of town and didn't have time to get there. I did get some good info on my TC4 (THANKS:thumbsup and got to see a VTA car. When football season is over I hope to make it up there at least once to try it.:thumbsup: Hopefully they will run it down here in Linton on the carpet and we can get to each others tracks. Do you forsee a large VTA raceon like a Saturday this winter at Indy Slots?

Bob


----------



## j21moss

well got some news for ya!!!! Yes Brian.. guess who is coming to the Slots????? hmmmmm... done guessing?????? well it's not me ...yet.. but you remember my son Ben???? well he's got the itch now and he bought a 18th to run on Friday's and he might be there this Friday to attempt to run or just hang out.. I tried to convince him to buy a Slider but he thought the 18th scale Duratrax car would be a great starter... he never listens to ole Dad!! I do have a T-Spec he might come out and run with ya in VTA.. I got a extra body for him.. but he needs to get his owns tires and wheels and radio.. so be easy on him cuz he has no clue how to run roadcourse unless it's offroad.. but that's been years!!!!


----------



## Railroader

WINSEEKER said:


> yep ill be there!!!!! in fact im planing on going out there thursday night. and do some set up practice . . i got to get that tc5 running right . its been a big problem for me . thank god i had my tc3 running fair enough to race. . looking forward to a real good time friday !!!:
> bob


If you go Thursday night make sure you open up the track. The guys that run 1/12th scale on Wednesdays like a VERY tight layout. We will NOT be running that layout. So feel free to do what you want with the track.


----------



## Railroader

Part Timer said:


> Do you forsee a large VTA raceon like a Saturday this winter at Indy Slots?
> 
> Bob


It can be done. Easily. It would have to be late morning/early afternoon and be done by 5pm so the 1/18th truck guys could set up.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I'm assuming that Ben bought an 1/18 scale truck. That should be a decent class to start in. He might consider a mini-cooper. Every skill level is welcome at slots and we will all be glad to help a rookie racer get around the track.

I did read about the t-spec and there is a way to use HPI Pro-4 diff parts in that car. But when you consider the cost to do that you've already spent almost 2/3 of the cost of a t-spec. Apparently the issue is the thrust assembly and it can prevent you from setting the diff tight enough. There may be a way to use a thrust bearing instead of the stock plates/balls to build a better t-spec diff.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Thought I'd repost this after the latest updates. Looks like we should have a good VTA turn-out 

(updated 10/01/2008 6:30pm)

Most Likely (have said they will race Fri.)
--------
1. Railroader (Tom J.)
2. IndyRC_Racer (Brian S.)
3. Rockin_Bob13 (Bob C.)
4. Winseeker (Bob Y.)
5. Brian Shaw
6. Crptracer (Steve)
7. MicroRacerM18 (Steve L.)

Very Likely (and usually race)
--------
8. 1BrownGuy (Houston T.)
9. rail BANGER
10. Dave Kotulic

Unknown (but normally race)
---------
11. Cody Woods
12. Chris Trebing

New racers to the class at slots (may have cars but haven't raced yet)
---------
13. Andre Hansbrough
14. Cam Gomez
15. Miguel Gomez
16. Ben Moss (possible VTA or 1/18)

Unknown (trying to get confirmation)
---------
xx. Ft. Wayne racers??

Out
---------
xx. Badsign (Brian V.)
xx. Jarmuth (John A.)
xx. Dr. Moss 

Don't forget about other the other classes that are running at Slots - 1/18 trucks, Mini-Coopers, and any 3 cars makes a class. Mini-Cooper had 9 cars last week, so that is also a very strong class.


----------



## MicroRacerM18

I will be there Friday to race VTA and Coopers.


----------



## Railroader

MicroRacerM18 said:


> I will be there Friday to race VTA and Coopers.


Sweet!

Get that mini-Cooper dialed in, as Andre came in and spanked me last Friday*.






*Alas, I was driving my M0-4 chassis and that thing is a handful.


----------



## BadSign

I'll be out this Friday, but will be back on the 10th. Everybody have fun!


----------



## Railroader

I stopped by last night to pick up a new airbrush and help marshall the 1/12th Main.

After the Main, I opened up the track layout significantly. It is a layout we have used many times before at Slots. On a scale of difficulty of 1 to 10, I'd rate it a 4. Long straight, one sweeper, and then a right-left-right-right-left-right-back to the straight infield.

An added benefit, the layout is not far off the 1/12th scale layout, so the driving line is already covered in tire dope. Lots of traction.

I _might_ be able to stop by and practice tonight, not sure what time though.


----------



## WINSEEKER

-----


----------



## Railroader

Heading out now. I'll be there in about 1/2 hour.


----------



## Railroader

Alright, I have to warn you all now, Bob Yelle (WINSEEKER) is a force to be reckoned with! He's got one of the most modded TC5Rs I have ever seen. And it is planted.

In practice tonight with me and Houston, Bob was out-turning and out-driving me, and forcing Houston to change his driving style. I definitely need to lighten up my car and add some drag brake to the ESC to pivot through those turns.

I ended up breaking an A-arm, but it is a quick fix on the TC5 (thanks for the wrench Bob).

Andre stopped in to pick up a couple gears. He said he'll be ready.

Tomorrow is going to be fun. I am only bringing the VTA and Mini-Cooper (M0-3 chassis this time).

See ya!


----------



## BadSign

Somebody please let Andre know I'll have his body next week. I don't have his #.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Looks like there should be 2 fulls heats of VTA. Mini-Coopers should also have a strong turn-out. See everyone at the track.


----------



## Crptracer

Sorry to report I will not be racing tonight....But I am gonna stop by to see the fun


----------



## Adim_X

Is there any truth to Indy slots building an indoor offroad track?


----------



## Railroader

Adim_X said:


> Is there any truth to Indy slots building an indoor offroad track?


Yes.

It is in the Building Permit Approval process. I believe there have been a few issues with electrical plans, and getting them approved.


----------



## Railroader

Yet another awesome Night of Racing. Four new comers to the VTA class at Indy Slots.

It's getting to the point where it is a MAJOR battle to make the A-Main! Who knows, with the growth we have, we might have some serious competition to get into the B-Main and hope for a bump to the A-Main!

If John A, Brian V, and Steve V would have made it tonight, we might have had to have a C-Main! if those guys and the Ft. Wayne guys would have made it, we would have definitely had a C-Main.

[I see you lurking Houston.]


----------



## WINSEEKER

-----


----------



## BadSign

I'm planning on being there next week, but have one problem- no battery. Had to send my LiPo pack to Orion for repair/replacement, hope to have another by Friday.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

1 Full heat of Minis (8), 3 heats of VTA (14),and 1 good night of racing. 

Mini Cooper had another good turnout. Bob C. made his Mini debut and looked pretty good. Andre H. was also fast and showing no signs of rust. Tom J. got held up a little bit in traffic in the main, but had a fast car.

VTA B has some very evenly matched cars and saw some good racing. Good first VTA race for both Cam (Tamiya TT-01) and Miguel (Losi XXX-s). A thanks to Mike M. stopping in to race. He normally races at the big asphalt parking lot track at Strictly R/C in Chicago (good bunch of VTA racers!) and this was his first outing on a small indoor carpet.

VTA A was mistakenly set to 5 minutes. However thanks to the race director, he setup a second A main of 3 minutes which made for some nervous waiting while he setup the computer. Anyone up for triple A-mains? Close battle between the top 3 cars. Houston was the driver to beat running his TT-01. Brian S. was chasing with his TC3 most of the main and Bob C. in a TC5 was lurking in 3rd pushing Brian into making a few mistakes. Late in the 3 minute shootout, Houston go his TT-01 on 2 wheels opening the door for Brian to sneak by. In the end 1st place was determined by just over 1 second. 

Here are the results:

Mini Cooper - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
*....1....3....27...5m07.279..Bob Cordell*
....2....1....26...5m08.817..Andre Hansbrough
....3....2....25...5m02.907..Tom Johnson
....4....5....25...5m07.664..Steve Larracey
....5....4....15...5m04.779..Doug James
....6....7....11...2m56.028..Miguel Gomez
....7....8......6...1m26.163..Cam Gomez
....8....6......0...0m00.000..Chris Davis

Vintage Tran Am - B Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
*....1....3....28...5m07.238..Andre Handbrough*
....2....2....28...5m11.069..Steve Larracey
....3....1....26...5m02.687..Cam Gomez
....4....7....25...5m11.277..Brian Shaw
....5....4....24...5m10.518..Miguel Gomez
....6....6....22...5m01.741..Bill Reynolds
....7....5....20...5m10.828..Mike Matysik

Vintage Tran Am - Combined A mains
Pos.Car..Laps..Total Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
*....1....2....53...8m10.372..Brian Smith*
....2....1....53...8m11.410..Houston Thomas
....3....3....51...8m07.461..Bob Cordell
....4....4....48...8m00.810..Bob Yelle
....5....5....48...8m15.092..Tom Johnson
....6....6....46...8m10.581..Cody Woods
....7....8....44...8m10.913..Steve Larracey
....8....7....10...2m17.472..Dave Kotulic


----------



## WINSEEKER

-----


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

No problem on that mistake Bob, the main was just that close. Speaking of close, I hope you find the issue you were having in your TC5, although you were very hard to pass. Houston and I were both commenting on how much we were looking "in the mirrors" while we were racing you in the main. Can't imagine how much harder racing will be once you sort out the issue. Oh, I should add that you (Bob Y.) pretty much got caught at the line the 5 minute race - 30 5m00.403 and the 3 minute race - 18 3m00.407 so your car was much closer than the combined results show and was less than 1 combined second from a 50 lap run.

Win or lose, I'm really having fun with this class since it is improving my driving. Last night was the closest night we've had for qualifying in the A-main. I agree that it won't be long before making the a-main will come down to a battle of seconds between multiple racers.


----------



## 1BrownGuy

still smiling from last nights awsome race extravaganza so many close calls great passes....just flat out good racing!


----------



## Railroader

Who were the TQs for the Coopers and VTA?


----------



## WINSEEKER

1BrownGuy said:


> still smiling from last nights awsome race extravaganza so many close calls great passes....just flat out good racing!


-----


----------



## Railroader

BadSign said:


> I'm planning on being there next week, but have one problem- no battery. Had to send my LiPo pack to Orion for repair/replacement, hope to have another by Friday.


I have a spare Orion 3200 you can borrow if your battery doesn't make it. That is if I can make it next Friday.


----------



## Railroader

WINSEEKER said:


> LOL!! YES IT WAS !!!! SORRY I COULDNT OF BEEN UP THERE CLOSER TO GET IN THAT BATTLE WITH YOU ALL . BUT THATS OK , TOM J AND I WAS HAVING OUR OWN RACE GOING . SORRY TOM FOR ALL THE FENDER RUBBING WE HAD . BUT GREAT RACING!!!


HA! No need to apologize to me. I am just glad to race in the A-Main with such a competitive group.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

If you look at the race results it will list Pos.(finishing position) and Car(qualified position). 

In Mini - Andrea set TQ and finished 2nd. 
In VTA B - Cam was the highest qualifier and finished 3rd. 
In VTA A - Houston was TQ and finished 2nd.

I grabbed the heat results from last night if anyone wants them posted.


----------



## Railroader

Doh! [slaps forehead]


----------



## BadSign

Railroader said:


> I have a spare Orion 3200 you can borrow if your battery doesn't make it. That is if I can make it next Friday.


Awesome! I'll get back to you Thursday night to make sure. I may bring the old TC3 with me just in case, since it's still on 4-cell / stock.


----------



## Crptracer

There is no way I am missing next week.....Cause I will be in Florida the following week so count me in for sure...


----------



## sportpak

You taking your stuff with you to race? I'm sure the weather's sweet.

Ben


----------



## BadSign

*New Shell*

Here's Andre's new body for this friday


----------



## rail BANGER

Had a great time last friday. I even kept the body on this time. Also had a good time figuire eight racing yesterday. :wave:


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Badsign - that's one "bat"-ass body!


----------



## Railroader

rail BANGER said:


> Also had a good time figuire eight racing yesterday. :wave:


So did I! And... I'm $20 richer! That class is going to grow very well. We should have at least 3-4 more next week.

[/INBEFORESTEVETELLSUSTOGOTOTHEOVALFORUM]


----------



## Railroader

That Bat-Man car is not bad for the VTA class. It looks like a vintage-style paintjob. Not too flashy.

[ARROGANT] I approve [/ARROGANT]


----------



## MicroRacerM18

Brian, you should have gone retro and done the 1960 version of the logo to keep with the vintage racing theme.

But a cool paint job and appropriate for Andre, keeps with his theme. :thumbsup:


----------



## BadSign

Railroader said:


> I approve


That's a relief!:woohoo:

Thanks Indy, although the pictures aren't the best, I had some flaws in the paint.


----------



## BadSign

MicroRacerM18 said:


> Brian, you should have gone retro and done the 1960 version of the logo to keep with the vintage racing theme.
> 
> But a cool paint job and appropriate for Andre, keeps with his theme. :thumbsup:


I thought about it, but the metallic gray came out lighter than I planned- was hoping for a pearl black. The background behind the logo was going to be yellow, but I ditched it for the black / grey fade when the metallic black didn't work.


----------



## Railroader

BadSign said:


> That's a relief!:woohoo:


I think we can all breathe a deep sigh of relief.


----------



## Crptracer

sportpak said:


> You taking your stuff with you to race? I'm sure the weather's sweet.
> 
> Ben




No dont think I will have to much time to race since I will be staying in Disney World.......


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

This was posted on the Indy Slots thread on RCTECH.NET (http://www.rctech.net/forum/indiana-michigan-racing/225057-indy-slots-vta-racing-among-others.html)



rcracer357 said:


> All racers that are interested in MICRO racing. The 1/14th scale Recoil cars are coming down in price greatly. I am in the process of developing a SPEC class for these cars with doug. The cost of the car race ready is going to be roughly 300.00 ready to hit the track. At this point, I plan on having this class run BRUSHED MOTORS ONLY, AND NO LIPO'S to keep it inexpensive for beginners and racers alike. The motor will likely be the fireball 370 or the xlr8 recoil modified, both sell for under 25.00 and if they are geared properly will last a few weeks of racing. Please post here if there is any interest as I am working together with Doug to get the rules set up and keep the class competitive and inexpensive. The cost vs fun level is going to be the main focus of this class as for my money the VTA class has gotten to expensive already..........
> 
> 
> Thanks for reading,
> 
> Steve Christian


----------



## rockin_bob13

I'll be there Friday with the Mini and the VTA. Roll call........ BC:dude:


----------



## WINSEEKER

-----


----------



## BadSign

rockin_bob13 said:


> I'll be there Friday with the Mini and the VTA. Roll call........ BC:dude:


Will be there as well, Micro and VTA


----------



## Crptracer

Just FYI tot hose thinking about some RECOIL racing....Horizon is shutting down sportwerks and will support parts until 2010.....


----------



## Crptracer

I would still like to run recoil's....anyone else?


----------



## 1BrownGuy

Crptracer said:


> I would still like to run recoil's....anyone else?


I'll never run those pieces...... never mind Ill keep my comments to myself.


----------



## Crptracer

I like the pro edition car.....


----------



## BadSign

There's still plenty of parts available for M18's, Micro RS4's, and the 18R. I think a GT-style body on the micro car, along with a slower package then we have now, could be quite a bit of fun.


----------



## MicroRacerM18

Count me in for Coopers and VTA.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I'm in for VTA. Not sure about Micro this week since my plan is to run an HPI Pro 3 with 4-cell/stock.


----------



## BadSign

Jeez, don't tell me I'm gonna have to get a mini just to race twice in a night? My budget can hardly take it.


----------



## Railroader

BadSign said:


> There's still plenty of parts available for M18's, Micro RS4's, and the 18R. I think a GT-style body on the micro car, along with a slower package then we have now, could be quite a bit of fun.


Agreed!



BadSign said:


> Jeez, don't tell me I'm gonna have to get a mini just to race twice in a night? My budget can hardly take it.


If we can just get B. Smith (IndyRC_Racer) to bring his, we're golden. Don't give up on it!


----------



## Railroader

1BrownGuy said:


> I'll never run those pieces...... never mind Ill keep my comments to myself.


My sentiments exactly.

But, I am not as good at keeping my complete opinion to myself, so....

The Recoils would be a perfect class to run Wednesday or Friday afternoons.

Wednesday nights they are only running one class right now. A very competitive high-end class. Adding a more beginners class, as the Recoils are marketed towards, would be a perfect addition to Wednesday nights. The classes could marshal each other as well.

We already have a potential for 4 classes on Friday nights as it is. All Recoils would do is pull people from those existing classes.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I'm in the process of slowing rebuilding/building the HPI Pro 3. I've gotten the chassis pretty much done. Still deciding on which "vintage" servo I should use but I probably will go with the Futaba 3004 for now. I still need to rebuild the shocks, mount electronics & wire up the speed control, solder some new batteries, paint a body, and glue up the wheels. I don't have the much to do .

If I can manage to finish all of that tonight (unlikely) and practice some on Thursday (very unlikely), I'll race the Micro RS4. I'll bring it anyway and if there aren't enough for a class and you still want to run, we can come up with a driver for it on Friday.


----------



## Railroader

i'd love to see you run the HPI w/ 4-cell 27t. Don't sweat the 1/18th TC, We'll get them going soon enough.

I plan on just running my VTA Friday. I'll bring along the Mini-Cooper, but don't plan on running. I'd like to try this running-only-one-class thing.


----------



## Crptracer

Railroader said:


> My sentiments exactly.
> 
> But, I am not as good at keeping my complete opinion to myself, so....
> 
> The Recoils would be a perfect class to run Wednesday or Friday afternoons.
> 
> Wednesday nights they are only running one class right now. A very competitive high-end class. Adding a more beginners class, as the Recoils are marketed towards, would be a perfect addition to Wednesday nights. The classes could marshal each other as well.
> 
> We already have a potential for 4 classes on Friday nights as it is. All Recoils would do is pull people from those existing classes.




As far as how many classes run on what night I guess only the strong survive....Dont you think that recoils may bring VTA drivers or minni drivers? I think the recoil idea is a good one and would be a good fit for the track. The problem with Wednesday is well Wednesday its just not a good night for most. Well as for your comments and Houstons about the recoil may have some truth but I will still take my chances w/the pro car since I can get one for under a $100.00...Its as close to 1/18th as I am willing to get....


----------



## Railroader

I don't think Recoils will bring VTA or Mini drivers.

We've tried having a Recoil class on Friday nights. Didn't take off. They are simply junk cars. There are many reasons they are being discontinued. I have owned one, and I breathed a GREAT sigh of relief than I found a suck... errrr... person to buy it off me. You have to spend a small fortune on them to just make them durable enough for light driving. They are NOT good beginner cars, because you have to work on them constantly. Don't get me wrong, if they were well designed, durable cars, with good electronics, I'd be all over them and a fanboi/cheerleader for starting up a class at Slots. I love the 1/14th scale size. Perfect for the size of the track we have. But Recoils SUCK!!!


----------



## BadSign

part of the reason I like 1/18 so much is that you don't need to do much, once you have it tuned in.

Tom, have you used the Associated 280 Motor? The Venom Fireball is a 370, so I think this could be the switch we need to slow the micros and make the competition more fun.


----------



## Crptracer

Railroader said:


> I don't think Recoils will bring VTA or Mini drivers.
> 
> We've tried having a Recoil class on Friday nights. Didn't take off. They are simply junk cars. There are many reasons they are being discontinued. I have owned one, and I breathed a GREAT sigh of relief than I found a suck... errrr... person to buy it off me. You have to spend a small fortune on them to just make them durable enough for light driving. They are NOT good beginner cars, because you have to work on them constantly. Don't get me wrong, if they were well designed, durable cars, with good electronics, I'd be all over them and a fanboi/cheerleader for starting up a class at Slots. I love the 1/14th scale size. Perfect for the size of the track we have. But Recoils SUCK!!!




Thanks....Human Torch didnt know you were a member of the Fantastic Four but we appreciate the FLAME job just the same...Every class usually creates a driver for another class such as the gomez boys,Steve L.,B.Cordell,Trebring,Kody and so on...Dont know what about my comment got under your skin but hopefully I can use it to my advantage Friday:devil: Just cause you tried and failed before doesnt mean it cant be tried again...


----------



## Crptracer

By the way....I always enjoyed running T-Specs....


----------



## Railroader

BadSign said:


> part of the reason I like 1/18 so much is that you don't need to do much, once you have it tuned in.


Agreed!



BadSign said:


> Tom, have you used the Associated 280 Motor? The Venom Fireball is a 370, so I think this could be the switch we need to slow the micros and make the competition more fun.


Do you mean the Losi 280 motor that comes with the mini-Slider? It is a powerful motor. But it burns up brushes pretty fast. A lot of the oval Mini-Slider guys have switched to the Losi Insane motor. Personally, I prefer the Associated 370 motor. It was a little slower than the Losi motors, but more reliable and ran a lot cooler. I'll bring one Friday.


----------



## Railroader

Crptracer said:


> Thanks....Human Torch didnt know you were a member of the Fantastic Four but we appreciate the FLAME job just the same...Every class usually creates a driver for another class such as the gomez boys,Steve L.,B.Cordell,Trebring,Kody and so on...Dont know what about my comment got under your skin but hopefully I can use it to my advantage Friday:devil: Just cause you tried and failed before doesnt mean it cant be tried again...


Sorry, my intention was not to flame you. Far from it. I have quite a bit of respect for you. Please forgive me.

The Recoils will drive beginners away from RC racing. I have seen it happen.


----------



## Railroader

Crptracer said:


> By the way....I always enjoyed running T-Specs....


Now you're just trolling. :freak:


----------



## Crptracer

I was kidding....I didnt take it personally just thought you flamed on the Idea and it may all go as you say...Whats wrong w/the car? Whats the deal w/Associated's 1/18th scale cars why are they so much bigger than the xray...They look like coopers.....


----------



## Railroader

Crptracer said:


> I was kidding....I didnt take it personally just thought you flamed on the Idea and it may all go as you say...Whats wrong w/the car? Whats the deal w/Associated's 1/18th scale cars why are they so much bigger than the xray...They look like coopers.....


It is hard to get a good read on sarcasm, or a person's actual meaning on these forum thingies.

Problems with the Recoils: The integrated receiver/ESC electronics are weak. The stock diffs strip easily. The plastic is brittle and breaks even on a light impact. The motors burn up quickly. Not much fits other than Sportwerks replacement parts. ... and many more!

I am glad you brought up the AE 1/18th stuff. Would you 1/18th TC guys be open to the idea of allowing the AE 18R into the X-ray/HPI mix? I know a few guys would race 1/18th TC if we allowed them.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

If the 1/18th cars like the AE 18R are similar in speed and over-all handling then I think it is okay. The goal for me with 1/18 or smaller scale class is to have something that is reasonable durable and something that I can get parts for. If we can find a good motor/battery combo that is cheap, durable, and fast enough to be fun (without being a crash fest) *AND* that doesn't detract from other classes I'm all for racing it.

My #1 goal is to have a local track that everyone can have fun at. Friday nights have been fun this summer/early fall so let's all keep that going.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Time to Hi-jack the thread for a moment: Check out this VTA race series. At least 2 tracks are in Indiana and the 3rd is less than 4 hours away - http://www.rctech.net/forum/electric-road/246144-usvta-great-lakes-super-series.html



> 2008/09 USVTA Great Lakes Super Series
> 
> This winter a four race series will be held for Trans-Am cars, under full USVTA rules and sanction. This will be a one drop with 3 races counting format. We will have "team" racing as well (explained below). There will be awards for the top 15 finishers and special prizes at the end of the series. Race fee will be $20 per race. Final dates will be announced soon.
> 
> Tracks------
> 
> November- Michiana RC Raceway--Mishawaka, IN *FIRST RACE NOV. 9 Michiana RC Raceway*
> http://www.michianarc.com
> 
> December-Summit Raceway--Fort Wayne, IN *RACE 2 DEC. 14 Summit RC *
> www.summitrcraceway.com
> 
> January-RC Performance--Madison, WI
> www.RCPerformance.com
> 
> February-The Track @ Harbor Hobbies--Winthrop Harbor,IL
> http://www.harbor-hobby.net/
> 
> Details-----
> Racing
> *3- 5 min. qualifiers and 1- 8 min. main
> *Le Mans style heads up starts
> *Racing will be held in conjunction with the track's regular weekend race day. This may be Saturday or Sunday depending on the track.
> Points-
> *100pts. for a win, and down from there, 99 2nd, 98 3rd, etc.
> *1 point bonus for TQ
> *2 point bonus for making all 4 races
> TEAM Racing
> *You may form a team with a minimum of 3 racers and a maximum of 6.
> *At each race, only the 3 best finishes will count. Any racer from the team may score points, so it is not necessary that all team members attend each race, as long as 3 are there to represent the team.
> *There is no limit on affiliation of team members. They can be from any track, city, state, etc. Racers from different places can form a team.
> Concourse
> *Each event will have a concourse event before the start of racing.
> *There will be an award for the winner at each event.


----------



## Crptracer

Looks Interesting


----------



## BadSign

Railroader said:


> I am glad you brought up the AE 1/18th stuff. Would you 1/18th TC guys be open to the idea of allowing the AE 18R into the X-ray/HPI mix? I know a few guys would race 1/18th TC if we allowed them.


I'd be more than happy to include them together. I'd be glad to make my car the test mule for motor and battery combos. I do know that the shaft drive cars balance pretty well with 5 cells, so I think motor is the direction we should go for slowing the cars. A 180 would probably be too small, but a 280 might work just right. I'll try something this Friday night.


----------



## BadSign

Railroader said:


> Agreed!
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean the Losi 280 motor that comes with the mini-Slider? It is a powerful motor. But it burns up brushes pretty fast. A lot of the oval Mini-Slider guys have switched to the Losi Insane motor. Personally, I prefer the Associated 370 motor. It was a little slower than the Losi motors, but more reliable and ran a lot cooler. I'll bring one Friday.


Sounds good. I'd like to see the difference in times between that and the Venom, though I suspect they're the same motor.


----------



## Railroader

Might be, the Associated motors cost a little bit more I think.

The Losi motor is the same size as the Venom and the Associated motors, but it has serviceable brushes. The Losi motor is much faster than the Associated motor, but the brushes in the Losi burn up very quickly under load.

We should also look at gearing and drive ratios as well.

Stopped by Slots tonight and helped with marshall the 1/12th class. I also opened the track up a bit as I liked their layout. The straight is a bit narrow, but that allowed me to create some areas to allow for passing in the infield. It starts with a sweeper into the straight, a hairpin turn at the end of the straight (can you say "hit the brakes"), and into a couple 180s, and then some sweeping turns back into the straight. A little more challenging than last week in a couple areas, but still not a highly technical layout. Probably a 6 one a scale of 1 to 10.

I won't be up for practice Thursday, and I might be late or not even able to make it Friday. We have a very important licensing inspection at 1pm on Friday and I don't know how long it will last. I imagine state workers don't like to work much past 5pm on a Friday, but you never know.


----------



## BadSign

Railroader said:


> Might be, the Associated motors cost a little bit more I think.
> 
> The Losi motor is the same size as the Venom and the Associated motors, but it has serviceable brushes. The Losi motor is much faster than the Associated motor, but the brushes in the Losi burn up very quickly under load.
> 
> We should also look at gearing and drive ratios as well.
> 
> Stopped by Slots tonight and helped with marshall the 1/12th class. I also opened the track up a bit as I liked their layout. The straight is a bit narrow, but that allowed me to create some areas to allow for passing in the infield. It starts with a sweeper into the straight, a hairpin turn at the end of the straight (can you say "hit the brakes"), and into a couple 180s, and then some sweeping turns back into the straight. A little more challenging than last week in a couple areas, but still not a highly technical layout. Probably a 6 one a scale of 1 to 10.
> 
> I won't be up for practice Thursday, and I might be late or not even able to make it Friday. We have a very important licensing inspection at 1pm on Friday and I don't know how long it will last. I imagine state workers don't like to work much past 5pm on a Friday, but you never know.


Thanks RR. I'd like to stay away from motors with change-out brushes, just more to worry about that drives up the budget. I'm making a 4-cell pack for the fireball as well for Friday.


----------



## rail BANGER

I can't make it friday, got to work  But I will be there saturday morning with my VTA if anyone else wants to join me. It gets boring running into stuff all by myself. And Tom I'll be there sunday for the 8's :wave:


----------



## 1BrownGuy

Nice job in Tennesse (Indy) Brian S....see rc tech forum....
from the resuts the racing looked close.

Im posting it here cause I dont have a rctech account

was the set up changed that much from slots?


----------



## rockin_bob13

Good job too, Brian.
My boy, Greg is coming in for Fall Break this weekend and has said he would come and race the mini this Friday. Wanted to come down and practice tonight, but thought it better to make sure his real car and other stuff is ready for him. I'm an empty nester. BC


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Quick race day recap from Tennessee. 

My car was fast but the track was a little loose. I went 1 spring rate softer in the rear and disconnected the rear sway bar. Car was loose, but driveable. There was a large bump in the straight that was giving everyone fits. Overall my setup at slots works well on parking lot tracks. I just need to figure out how not to wear out the fronts when racing outside.

I qualified 2nd out of 10 against some good competition. They ran heat 1 & 2 clockwise. Heat 3 & Mains were counter-clockwise, which took away the problem with the bump in the straight. I got off to a cautious start and dropped back to 4th. With the sun going down and the track cooling off the traction came up for me. I worked my way up to 3rd and was keeping pace with 1st & 2nd. They were a couple of local "rivals" and were having a good battle. 2nd ended up spinning 1st and I passed both for the lead. With less than 2 minutes I probably had a 6 second lead, but I blew the chicane and ended up doing a 360. By the time I got going again I was 4-6 second back of 1st. I was slowing catching 1st but just ran out of time. 

The chicane was really tight and was probably the hardest part of the track or any layout that I've ever ran in VTA.

Local crowd was very nice. It was free entries for anyone driving over 60 miles. All racers got free food/drinks and there was plenty for second helpings. Overall there were 40 racers and a full heat of novice. The trophies were very nice. Well worth the drive, even if it was a bit further than expected. The good thing though was it was just minutes from the Grand Old Opry and Opry Mills mall, so there was plenty to do if you went with someone else not racing.


----------



## Crptracer

Tom do you know or do you run a quantum 2 speedo or 3 in your 1/18th or do you run a micro speedo...


----------



## Railroader

Crptracer said:


> Tom do you know or do you run a quantum 2 speedo or 3 in your 1/18th or do you run a micro speedo...


I use a LRP AI Runner Reverse.


----------



## Railroader

rail BANGER said:


> And Tom I'll be there sunday for the 8's :wave:


Looking forward to it!


----------



## Railroader

BadSign said:


> Thanks RR. I'd like to stay away from motors with change-out brushes, just more to worry about that drives up the budget. I'm making a 4-cell pack for the fireball as well for Friday.


4-Cell 1/18th sounds interesting.


----------



## BadSign

Railroader said:


> 4-Cell 1/18th sounds interesting.


I drove it a bit in the driveway tonight for a quick feel, still seems to have plenty of punch.

Crpt, I've run the QC Sport and use the QC2 now. It's moe than enough for the car.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Turn-out should be good tonight. Should see most of our normal racers. Fully expect to have a full main in Coopers and VTA. I am bringing my Micro RS4 with me today. Didn't get around to rebuilding the shocks on the 1/10 so will probably do that at the track tonight.


----------



## Crptracer

1. Crptracer

Having RC withdraws must get a FIX......


----------



## Railroader

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Turn-out should be good tonight. Should see most of our normal racers. Fully expect to have a full main in Coopers and VTA. I am bringing my Micro RS4 with me today. Didn't get around to rebuilding the shocks on the 1/10 so will probably do that at the track tonight.


We should have at least one new VTA driver as well. Chad was at the track setting up his car. Bob Y., Andre, and Houston were there as well. Both Houston and I had a couple tech issues that should be sorted out. Houston had a front wheel drive car due to gearing problems(?) while I had a rear wheel drive car due to a belt problem. Mine was caused by carpet getting built up into the belt drive pulleys. I gotta keep that belt-drive car cleaner! I kind of missed the XXX-s enclosed belt system.

And for those of you hoping for a technical track... sorry. It is another relatively easy layout. Need to keep it simple for the beginning of the season I think. This track has a lot of places to pass. There are at least 4 places for passing.



Crptracer said:


> 1. Crptracer


2. Railroader :woohoo:

I should be bringing a guy who has never driven an RC before in his life. If he can handle my mini-cooper, I'll let him drive that tonight.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here is who has mentioned online that they are racing tonight.

1. Crptracer (VTA)
2. rockin_bob13 (VTA & Mini)
3. Winseeker (VTA)
4. BadSign (VtA & Micro)
5. MicroRacerM18 (VTA & Mini)
6. IndyRC_Racer (VTA & ??)
7. Railroader (VTA) & Guest (Mini)

There are a lot of other racers that I expect we will see. I can think of at least 6 more VTA racers and 6 more Mini racers. 

Tonight will be the debut of my 4-cell stock HPI Pro 3. It was hooked up pretty well on the concrete at home, but really loose on the asphalt at work. Should be fun. See everyone at the track.


----------



## TBat007

*18th Pan Car*

So.. is anyone running the BRP car or the Scalpel there?? If so, what class do they run in and how do they fare?

Thanks, Trevor :thumbsup:


----------



## BadSign

Our Micro Class is 4Wd only at this point. Not that we're opposed to 2WD, but no one races ether the BRP or Scalpel here in Indy.

Speading of Micro, I ran my M18 tonight with just 4 cells and the Venom fireball motor. It's a nice speed, in between the VTA'a and Mini-Coopers. I'm pretty sure this is the configuration we'll go with this season. Now I just have to nail down the body rules. More to come on that later.


----------



## Railroader

I did like that 4-cell fireball setup. I'd like to see it with a 12 tooth gear as well, instead of the 14 tooth you had in there.


----------



## Railroader

I'd like to take this post and apologize for some of my driving tonight. I drove more aggressively towards the end of the A-Main than I normally would have.

United States Vintage Trans Am should be a gentlemanly class, where we don't try to plow through the guy in front of us. USVTA is not about having the fastest, most expensive car. It is about door to door driving, passing when possible, driving with consideration. It is about having fun.

Next week I will drive differently.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Good turn-outs again for Cooper and VTA. Here are the Race results for Friday 10/10/2008

Mini Cooper - B Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
*....1....1....24...5m10.131..Jeremy Baker*
....2....2....22...5m09.505..Miguel Gomez
....3....3....17...5m02.013..Cam Gomez
....4....4....14...5m04.499..Thomas Nyekan
....5....5....10...4m47.112..Shannon Baker

Mini Cooper - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
*....1....3....28...5m09.521..Greg Cordell*
....2....2....27...5m05.458..Andre Hansbrough
....3....4....26...5m01.957..Steve Larracey
....4....1....25...5m01.551..Cody Woods
....5....5....24...5m08.674..Doug James
....6....6....18...5m05.429..Miguel Gomez

Vintage Trans Am - B Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
*....1....2....31...5m05.032..Brian Shaw (Bump to A Main)*
....2....1....30...5m03.194..Steve Larracey
....3....6....30...5m05.791..Brian VanderVeen
....4....3....29...5m06.945..Dave Kotulic
....5....5....17...5m04.440..Miguel Gomez
....6....4....00...0m00.000..Cam Gomez

Vintage Trans Am - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
*....1....4....52...8m07.261..Brian Smith*
....2....3....51...8m04.369..Cody Woods
....3....1....50...8m03.471..Bob Cordell
....4....2....49...8m04.149..Andre Handsbrough
....5....7....48...8m07.838..Brian Shaw
....6....6....46...8m10.008..Tom Johnson
....7....5....44...8m01.473..Steve Vaught


----------



## Crptracer

Had a great time last night allthough I made a setup mistake going into the main I still had a blast.....Tom I thought your driving was fine everyone has there agressive moments.


----------



## TBat007

*Last night?*

So, was there not a micro class last night? Only see results for VTA & Mini Coopers....


----------



## BadSign

No, but there should be in 2 weeks. I'm researching bodies for the class and will announce rules tomorrow.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Quick race recap for last night.

Mini Cooper had some good cars. Greg Cordell showed no signs of rust as he took the A-Main win.

In the VTA B-Main Brian Shaw ran a good race and held off a late charging Brian VanderVeen and Steve Larracey to earn the bump up to the A-Main.

VTA -A-Main had some fast cars from top to bottom. Top 3 cars got a little tangled up in turns 1 & 2 at the start allowing Brian Smith and Steve Vaught to jump out in front of the field. Steve was fighting a loose car in the main and ultimately fell to the back of the field. Cody Woods had a fast car and managed to put some distance from the field to secure 2nd. Brian Shaw used his bump-up improve 2 positions. Brian Smith was able to stay clean most of the main and was helped by the battling for 2nd-4th. Brian Smith's debut of the HPI Pro-3 with 4-cell stock resulted in a 1st place finish.


----------



## Crptracer

Tom here are the rules I live by as far as caster goes:

Less caster:best used in high grip situation's
1.Decreases straight line stability
2.Increases steering at corner entry
3.Decreases mid and corner exit

More caster:best used in low grip situations for more mid steering
1.Increases straight line stability
2.Decreases steering at corner entry
3.Increases steering at mid and exit

Loose entry: Increase
Loose exit: Decrease
Loose mid: Decrease
Push on entry: Decrease
Push on exit:increase
Push mid:increase

Also keep in mind the more caster you run the more neg camber you create while turning.

If you want to run those 2 degree blocks and still feel you need more caster try some Pro dive which is where your rear arm mount stays in the middle or #2 position on the TC5 and the frnt arm mount is at #3 pisition which kicks the arm up and it will do the following:

1.Increase off power frnt end grip and steering @entry
2.Increase Mid corner frnt grip and steering
3.Increase grip and steering at exit.

Sounds sweet but this in turn can create a loose rear end...If you want to try it I would recommend dropping to low rear roll center or more rear toe-in to give a little more rear grip...


----------



## sportpak

I run 2 deg blocks with a little kick up on my Type R. The car also ran damn good with the box foam tire setup. Go figure???
My car also fades through the run, so my setup sucks or I'm totally over driving the car into oblivion. 
Ben


----------



## Crptracer

sportpak said:


> I run 2 deg blocks with a little kick up on my Type R. The car also ran damn good with the box foam tire setup. Go figure???
> My car also fades through the run, so my setup sucks or I'm totally over driving the car into oblivion.
> Ben


I think a mild foam setup runs well because of the grip that the hpi tires create which is odd within itself.

Ben I am runnin a similar setup to yours and its a little "greasy" but when I finally got my diffs adjusted right it was awesome but in the main I over adjusted the frnt and it it went way "greasy". My car before the over adjustment really started to handle perfect in the middle of the run. so I dont understand how yours would fade???

I like using roll center to do adjustments as opposed to using camber or toe-in or toe-out which in my opinon slows the car and increases tire wear. Also with more frnt caster and with camber it wears on these tires and shortens the sidewall life which led to my traction rolling.....MY 2 CENTS hopefully this will generate a usefull setup discussion....


----------



## sportpak

With the trouble I've had with the fading through the run, I really think I may go back towards a foam-ish setup. My current setup was pretty good on CS27s, but now that a lot of people are picking up the pace, it's time to get tuning.


----------



## Crptracer

sportpak said:


> With the trouble I've had with the fading through the run, I really think I may go back towards a foam-ish setup. My current setup was pretty good on CS27s, but now that a lot of people are picking up the pace, it's time to get tuning.


Good luck man cant wait to run with ya again...


----------



## sportpak

I also need to keep an eye on the traction compound. The tires get a little greasy as the day go on. I think the second run of the day is the best (as long as the car is working). I really don't want to cycle in different sets, as I think that kills the spirit of the class. I may try a little Simple Green or something. Hey wait, TMI, I have to have some secrets.

Ben


----------



## sportpak

Crptracer said:


> Good luck man cant wait to run with ya again...


I'm going to start working on John about making the trip down again here in the next few weeks. Looking forward to running with you guys again.

Ben


----------



## Railroader

[TAKING NOTES] White text added so I can go all caps


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Good information guys on setup!

Speaking of setup, here is the recap on the car I was running this Friday. I picked up a used HPI RS4 Pro 3. The car is slightly upgraded from "stock". It does have a Penguin carbon fibre top plate, carbon fibre shock towers, aluminum motor heat sink, and a few other aluminum parts. However the chassis, uprights, steering blocks and a-arms are still stock plastic parts.

The only problem with the Pro 3 is that the Orion 3600 batteries don't fit without modifying the motor mount. I think the Orion 3400 stick pack batteries might work. Luckily I had some 4600 NIMH batteries that I never used for the Velodrome, so I decided to run 4-cell with a 27turn Cobalt motor.

I put on a decent setup on the car and felt it handled pretty well for the 1st time out. The car was very predictable. If anything I would like a little more steering. I might try to free up the car with a rear sway bar or stiffer rear springs.

The only thing that I was not happy with is the punch out of the corners. I was running a 100/38*2.25=5.92 FDR in the main. I think that was a bit tall for Slots, so next week I'll probably drop at least 6 teeth and see how the car feels. However, I should add that the car overall was a good speed and I didn't really feel that I was any slower overall than the 21.5 Lipo cars.

I think 4-cell can be a competitive option at Slots, which was one reason I decided to try it again. I will say that I like the lesser maintainance of Lipo. However I can't remember the last time I cut the motor I ran last night, but I'm sure that it has at least 15-20 runs on it.


----------



## sportpak

A couple guys up here still claim 27t/4cell to be faster. I still have a little hope that they actually prove it. 
If anything, though, it gives a guy with a pile of stock motors the confidence to come out and run what he has. 
If people are going to be locked down into thinking the need to buy a bunch BL/Lipo equipment just to try the class out, we've lost.

Ben


----------



## Crptracer

sportpak said:


> I also need to keep an eye on the traction compound. The tires get a little greasy as the day go on. I think the second run of the day is the best (as long as the car is working). I really don't want to cycle in different sets, as I think that kills the spirit of the class. I may try a little Simple Green or something. Hey wait, TMI, I have to have some secrets.
> 
> Ben


 I have used simple green and it cleans well but I used multi purpose glass cleaner and then turned about 10 slow laps and went back to normal doping and it worked great...


----------



## Crptracer

I know Vanderveen and Tom I think were wandering about roll center and there effects on the car and here is what I found on my 12 weeks of changing setups and changing roll center...

Frnt low roll center:
1.Decreases responsiveness
2.Decreases transfer @frnt but Increases grip
3.Increases chassis roll

Frnt High roll center:
1.Decreases on power steering
2.Decreases chassis roll
3.Increases Responsivness
4.Increases transfer 
5.Decreases grip
6.Works great on tracks w/quick direction changes

Rear low Roll Center:
1.Increases grip on power
2.dcreases transfer but Increases grip
3.Increases chassis roll
4.Decreases tire wear
5.helps to avoid traction rolling at corner entry
6.Works well w/high frnt roll center (IMO)

Rear High Roll center:
1.Rear high reacts exactly the same as frnt high

Remember this is rasing roll center evenly up or down. If you dont raise evenly you will get different effects say you lower your frnt arm mounts you will be running anti dive w/low roll center. If raise the rear of your frnt arm mounts and leave the frnts low you will be running antidive w/High roll center.

Anti dive arms angled doward....Arms angled upward pro dive or Kickup.. Roll center high or low depends on the arm mounts you are using...


----------



## sportpak

Dude, you process a lot of information.


----------



## Crptracer

Tom,Brian and myself were having a discussion on Diff types and since I have exspressed my opinon on everything else here goes diff types...

Spool or solid axle:
1. Best on low to med traction
2.use when track requires alot of braking
3.Least efficient and less off steering
4.sutied for an aggressive driving style

Spool/soild w/oneway:best at slots IMO
1.Best on medium to high traction
2.track w/minimal braking
3.good off steering

One way:
1.High traction
2.suited for a smooth driver
3.most efficent
4.ton of off power steering


----------



## rail BANGER

Sounds like a good time all around, wish could have been there. I didn't even get to slots yesturday. I've caught a cold, and think I should keep my germs at home.


----------



## Crptracer

sportpak said:


> Dude, you process a lot of information.


 Dude I ran every week w/a different setup regaurdless that I had one that worked. Cause I didnt understand how all these different setup techniques made the car react. I have read the setup books but decided to try everything out to see for myself and then I back checked them to the books and they were correct but not everything was listed as far as what you could do to correct a problem. Plus It helped me to understand what I could do at another track if it had more or less traction of coruse.

I will also say thanks to you Ben and John,Brian S.,Houston and a few others online that helped me find the missing things that helped out tremedously and I really appreciate it....Hopefully others will benefit...:wave:


----------



## Crptracer

P.S.....Remember These hpi tires are not RP-30's or CS27's and they recact completely different and there of course not foams either but its an odd middle ground between the 2...And so your setup will be odd as well and even more odd depending on how long you run the tires....IMO


----------



## Crptracer

Here is one thing that I dont understand with VTA cars. they have slower speeds with med traction tires so there more agressive than a standard rubber car but not as agressive as foam so one would think that you could run minimal toe and camber and it would make you faster which is where I am at now but then there are guys like Houston(lerking at bottom of page)
that run alot of rear camber and toe and are fast. Granted Houston is a good driver but one would think the wear and heat on his tires would create a different car about 3 min. in......


----------



## Crptracer

Rapid fire posting.....


----------



## Crptracer

Less aggressive setup + smooth driving = longer tire life and more trips to victory circle


----------



## sportpak

As for the diff vs spool vs one-way......

I didn't like the spool when I was testing it. The car sucked unless you were at half throttle or better. I don't have any real foam touring experience, so that's where I lack the aggressive style probably. The front end would chatter mid corner. I could get rid of that, and I didn't want to drive like a fool, so I ditched it. 

I had mixed results with the one-way. I was getting it, but then I took it out to clean because it was getting grabby and notchy. In doing that, the thing basically fell apart in my hands, loosing half the needle rollers out all over the place. Summary, after having a $60 part last 10 runs, I ditched it.

I still feel that a diff is the most consistent and reliable. You basically have to commit your style and setup to which ever one you choose. With the time, any of them can be fast.

Ben


----------



## Crptracer

Solid axle oneway is nice but I still like the diff....what he said^^^^


----------



## Crptracer

Sorry if I have over saturated w/ my opinons....If any statements seem incorrect please post as I am only trying to help and I find that some guys dont want to ask questions at the track for one reason or another so tthis would seem to be the best way. Plus it shows others that At Indy Slots we are willing to help guys....Plus you can never have to much information...


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

What are people's opinions on a one-way pulley on a belt drive car or a one-way shaft bearing on a TC3/HPI Pro-4? 

One thing to mention with 4-cell/27 turn was the car felt smoother overall. Once I find a gear ratio that I like for slots I should get back the performance I want. I did like that I didn't have to run aggressive drag brake to get the car to slow down in the corners. 

I guess the point that I'd like to make is that each battery/motor option is a little different, but each is capable of competing. I have had to modify setups and driving style a bit between 21.5/lipo and 4-cell/27-turn but nothing significant. I think each option has advantages and disadvantages. I'm really interested to see if someone can put a 4-cell/17.5 into the winner's circle at Slots.

In the end run what you own, don't spend a fortune on this class, and above all let's make sure we are having fun.


----------



## sportpak

You guys at Indy Slots should be proud of the atmosphere you all have been able to create for your track. I know of a lot of places that are dying to get a little of that. I know I'm a little jealous......


----------



## BadSign

I was planning on running the solid front Friday, but I had so many other issues I couldn't really evaluate it. I'm going back to the base TC5 Rubber set-up for next time (except with a diff), so I'm putting that on hold.


----------



## Crptracer

Well the oneway pulley would depend on your driving style I would think cause you wouldnt want to run any drag brake cause w/the brake i would think you would lock up a rear....I think I have never ran one....I always just stuck w/the diff...But the oneway solid axle ran very nice


----------



## Crptracer

BadSign said:


> I was planning on running the solid front Friday, but I had so many other issues I couldn't really evaluate it. I'm going back to the base TC5 Rubber set-up for next time (except with a diff), so I'm putting that on hold.


 Man your car didnt seem that far off....as far as the spool goes I dont think you would like it...although yours is capable of limited slip I believe..They always seemed pushy to me and tendency to overshoot corners cause they can be ran so agressive not to mention you loose a little corner speed...


IMO


----------



## WINSEEKER

-----


----------



## BadSign

Crptracer said:


> Man your car didnt seem that far off....as far as the spool goes I dont think you would like it...although yours is capable of limited slip I believe..They always seemed pushy to me and tendency to overshoot corners cause they can be ran so agressive not to mention you loose a little corner speed...
> 
> 
> IMO


The main problem (other then the belt tension, thanks for catching that, btw) was a lack of steering. I think I've got it figured for next time, though. I'm moving the front shocks inboard for some more steering throw.


----------



## BadSign

WINSEEKER said:


> well as for me for whats its worth, i giving up again on my tc5r/ it dont like that track at indy slots. there is always something breaking on that car


Since I put a Parma bumper on the front, I haven't broken a thing on that chassis. Everyone here can testify to my "Night of a Thousand caster Blocks" a month or so back.


----------



## Crptracer

Brian you are probably the first guy ever to search for steering on a TC5


----------



## Crptracer

Can anyone tell me the thickness of orion 4800 or a trackpower lipo in MM please....


----------



## Crptracer

Vanderveen...I think you might just have to much rear grip which is making you think you need more steering...is it pushing on power or off...


----------



## Railroader

BadSign said:


> Since I put a Parma bumper on the front, I haven't broken a thing on that chassis. Everyone here can testify to my "Night of a Thousand caster Blocks" a month or so back.


Link please!!!


----------



## Railroader

Crptracer said:


> Brian you are probably the first guy ever to search for steering on a TC5


Indeed. I could use a touch more push with my TC5. Perhaps a touch (1/2º) less toe-out. Or stand the shocks up a notch.

I also might switch to the "Jack the Gripper" juice that you were using Friday.


----------



## Crptracer

www.pdubracing.com


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Say "please"

Link to Parma Ultimate TC5 foam bumper on Horizon Hobby -(http://www.horizonhobby.com/Products/Default.aspx?ProdID=PAR8032)


----------



## Crptracer

tom I thought you were pushin on corner entry just didnt know if you were on or off power...


----------



## Railroader

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Say "please"
> 
> Link to Parma Ultimate TC5 foam bumper on Horizon Hobby -(http://www.horizonhobby.com/Products/Default.aspx?ProdID=PAR8032)


NOW!!! ...errr please?

And now, thanks. Thanks for the two different suggestions from you guys. Now I'll agonize for hours about which one to get and probably not get either.

Thanks guys.... [SARCASM]


----------



## Railroader

Crptracer said:


> tom I thought you were pushin on corner entry just didnt know if you were on or off power...


Ummm... on power. And only when I was driving too aggressively and trying not to get rear-ended.


----------



## Crptracer

Railroader said:


> Ummm... on power. And only when I was driving too aggressively and trying not to get rear-ended.


you could:
stiffen rear springs
soften frnt springs
reduce frnt droop
decrease rear toe in
move frnt shocks in


----------



## Crptracer

I have all these notes from my setup changes and now I can use them...


SSSSSSSSWWWWWWWWEEEEEEEEEETTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## Railroader

Crptracer said:


> you could:
> stiffen rear springs
> soften frnt springs
> reduce frnt droop
> decrease rear toe in
> move frnt shocks in


All at once, or one at a time?


----------



## Crptracer

VANDERVEEN....I wouldnt go back just tweak that setup you were fast and the car looked good you just pushed through the turns and thats adjustable....


----------



## Crptracer

Your so funny Tom......


----------



## BadSign

Railroader said:


> NOW!!! ...errr please?
> 
> And now, thanks. Thanks for the two different suggestions from you guys. Now I'll agonize for hours about which one to get and probably not get either.
> 
> Thanks guys.... [SARCASM]


I've used both on TC3's, 4's and 5's. Either is a huge improvement over stock.
Steve:
Right now my set up is Blue Front Spring, 35 WT, 6 deg Caster
Rear is Silver Spring, 35 Wt, 2 deg toe.

The car probably is too soft all over, with the roll centers way low.


----------



## Crptracer

BadSign said:


> I've used both on TC3's, 4's and 5's. Either is a huge improvement over stock.
> Steve:
> Right now my set up is Blue Front Spring, 35 WT, 6 deg Caster
> Rear is Silver Spring, 35 Wt, 2 deg toe.
> 
> The car probably is too soft all over, with the roll centers way low.


 Most guys I think are running blue frnt and green rear

You know if your pushin off power you should try decreasing your frnt caster and increase your rear droop.

which is it on or off power push?


----------



## Crptracer

If anyone talks to Cody Woods give him this site info...He is on RCtech and I sent him a PM dont know if he read it though...


----------



## Crptracer

I would like to thank all you guys for posting and sharing your knowledge on this thread it speaks volume's about the class of racers that run at Indy Slots. Not all tracks have the benifits of this. Not to mention the helping hands we have at the track and the overall lack of negativity. I think Doug is really seeing and reaping the benefits of all of our efforts. I think all of us are suprised at how well this has grown over the past couple of months and before to long we will be having C mains at slots. It awesome to see an average of 14 racers just for VTA not to mention Coopers with 10 and we still were missing a few in both...


----------



## Crptracer

Indy Slots+Tom,Houston,Brian S,Brian V,Bob C and many others = Class:thumbsup:


----------



## Railroader

Are you drunk?


----------



## Crptracer

Railroader said:


> Are you drunk?


 No sir....Just think it should be mentioned of the work everyone has put in.
We started with just a P.M between Brian Smith and myself about VTA at Slots and it took off. We used to only get 1 or 2 views a night on here and now we average 300 to 500 a night and were up to a couple of pages a day and were now on are 71st page. Racer wise we went from 4 to 14 in a few months. All that can be directly linked to the class and the class of the racers and all of you guys and constant chatter and promotion of Slots and the class itself and I appreciate it. I used to have to drive to Ft.Wayne in order to run any 1/10th scale and now with a little work I can do it at my home track. I hope that Ft.Wayne can get the same thing rolling up north so they can also reap the benifits........Darn it Spilled my Drank....talk to ya guys later....Again Thanks....And as I raise my class for a toast here is to having c mains at Slots......Cheers....:drunk:


----------



## 1BrownGuy

well i just bought another TT-01 guys(used)...i love these things:woohoo:

might try Brian S. call on 17.5 brushless/4 cell


----------



## Railroader

The old stock HPI Sprint might be rocking the 4-cell 27 turn. Just need to paint a body.


----------



## MicroRacerM18

Okay, all of this talk of set-ups has me wondering. I might need to review a few of the suggestions on Friday, if someone has the time.

I have never modified the set-up on my TC3 very much. It has always been quick and competitive regardless of the racing, maybe she could be quicker. 

I need to get things figured out as I hope to be joining the 17.5/4-cell crowd very soon.


----------



## TBat007

*Vta*

Can someone post the rules/specs for the VTA class. What chassis, batteries, motor etc? Is this a 2WD or 4WD class?

Thanks, Trevor :thumbsup:


----------



## Crptracer

TBat007 said:


> Can someone post the rules/specs for the VTA class. What chassis, batteries, motor etc? Is this a 2WD or 4WD class?
> 
> Thanks, Trevor :thumbsup:



The rules are at www.usvintagetransam.com this will answer all your questions...Easier than typing it all out. You thinking of runnin w/us at Indy Slots?


----------



## Crptracer

Micro....There are a ton of little things you can do to the TC3 to make it a better car not that there is anything wrong w/it now. Alot of it can be done w/a dremel or razor knife and a Drill bit.....Alot of issuies in the driveline such as reaming out or removing a little plastic inside the diff housing so that it moves more freely most rub alittle or bind a little also I found the actuall drive shaft does not sit level in the car and had to shim up the whole frnt diff housing also check that all the suspension moves freely and that the bearings in the steering blocks sit in and dont have to be pressed in and ceramic bearings never hurt either...


----------



## Crptracer

HPI sprint,Pro 3,TT01.....Vintage goes Vintage......I will just stick to my Xray.....But really what chassis you run doesnt make any difference in this class...


----------



## TBat007

Crptracer said:


> The rules are at www.usvintagetransam.com this will answer all your questions...Easier than typing it all out. You thinking of runnin w/us at Indy Slots?


 
Quite possible, wanna get back into racing, been a few years. I just bought a BRP car, hope you can get that class going, seems very popular elsewhere.


----------



## Crptracer

Anyone know where I can pick up 1/2oz lead weights stick on like the 1/4 oz ones....


----------



## 1BrownGuy

Crptracer said:


> Anyone know where I can pick up 1/2oz lead weights stick on like the 1/4 oz ones....


LOL yes...take two of the 1/4oz and stick them on at the same time:wave:

try the tire shops they may have them in the particular weight


----------



## Crptracer

BadSign you have PM......Houston your real funny...


----------



## BadSign

Gotcha- and the strips are in 1/4 pieces.


----------



## Crptracer

I am off to Florida...C-YA later.....


----------



## cwoods34

Hey guys... it's Cody.... first post!


----------



## sportpak

Crptracer said:


> I am off to Florida...C-YA later.....


Punk.


----------



## BadSign

I've added our new rules to the micro on-road class in the mini section. You can find the post here. All you On-Road guys looking for a fun class with extremely durable cars, check this out and let me know what you think.


----------



## Railroader

cwoods34 said:


> Hey guys... it's Cody.... first post!


Welcome Cody. Congrats on advancing so quickly Friday night. Excellent driving.


----------



## rail BANGER

Welcome Cody  And I might get to come friday night.:woohoo:


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Friday night racing has been picking up at Slots. VTA has gone from a handful of racers to 3 heats and 2 full mains last week. Just as a reminder to all racers, here are some basic rules for this class. (Complete rules can be found at - http://www.usvintagetransam.com/)

- Any 4wd Touring chassis
- HPI Vintage tires/wheels, 26mm front/31mm rear
- Approved Vintage bodies - HPI, Parma, Pegasus
- 4-cell 4600 mah limit with Stock/27 turn or brushless 17.5 motors (any brand) with no limit on FDR
- Lipo - 2c hardcase 5000 mah limit hardcase with NOVAK 21.5 motors (no other brand at this time) with a max 4.2 FDR
- 1450g minumum weight

I will have copies of the full USVTA class rules available at the track on Friday. 

I'm going to run "tech" this Friday for VTA. Since this class is about having fun and close racing, we rely 100% on the honor system. I mainly want to make sure everyone is aware of the rules since we have gotten so many new racers in this class. I will be checking weight for all cars (has never been an issue) and FDR on lipo/21.5 cars (also has never been an issue). I will not share/post anyone's FDR as I consider that part of an individual's chassis setup.

If you are aware of any racers interested in trying out VTA at Slots, please let us all know. I'm sure that we can come up with a loaner body, or battery, or tires - or in some cases an entire car to try for the night.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

One thing that I wanted to add is that Indy Slots has many different forms of racing on different nights of the week. The group of racers that you see posting here mainly race on Friday nights. Since this is the night I normally race, the information I provide is based on that fact. Since I mainly race VTA, most of my posts are related to that class.

Another strong class on Friday nights is the Tamiya Mini Cooper class. This is another good class for any level of racer to have fun it, and is a good option for beginners. The cars are tough and the speeds are just right.

1/18 scale vehicles normally race as well. There have been discussions of a Recoil class. Basically if you and 2 friends want to race your 3 vehicles, that is enough for a class. 

Racing on Friday is scheduled to start around 7pm with 2 heats and at least an A-main for each class. Racing is normally over a little after 10pm.


----------



## cwoods34

Thanks, I certainly surprised myself that's for sure!

With regards to the weight of the vehicles... where can I obtain those small ballast weights just in case? That is the only stipulation that I am not sure about with my TC4. There's nothing changed on it in terms of aftermarket parts or modification so it shouldn't be underweight, but you never know! I could use the weights anyway, hopefully I'll remember to pick up some small scales so I can balance it. I know the vehicle will pass tech in the other areas.


----------



## Railroader

IndyRC_Racer said:


> One thing that I wanted to add is that Indy Slots has many different forms of racing on different nights of the week. The group of racers that you see posting here mainly race on Friday nights. Since this is the night I normally race, the information I provide is based on that fact. Since I mainly race VTA, most of my posts are related to that class.
> 
> Another strong class on Friday nights is the Tamiya Mini Cooper class. This is another good class for any level of racer to have fun it, and is a good option for beginners. The cars are tough and the speeds are just right.
> 
> 1/18 scale vehicles normally race as well. There have been discussions of a Recoil class. Basically if you and 2 friends want to race your 3 vehicles, that is enough for a class.
> 
> Racing on Friday is scheduled to start around 7pm with 2 heats and at least an A-main for each class. Racing is normally over a little after 10pm.


I mainly only race on Tuesdays, Fridays, and Sundays. :freak:

Although this is an on-road thread, I thought I'd add that the Bo Link/RJ Speed/Legends Figure 8 class is on fire on Sundays and Tuesdays. It's as much fun for me as VTA. There's even been some real Figure 8 and late model asphalt race car drivers joining us for their first experiences in RC racing. Talk about a fun competitive bunch!


----------



## Railroader

cwoods34 said:


> Thanks, I certainly surprised myself that's for sure!
> 
> With regards to the weight of the vehicles... where can I obtain those small ballast weights just in case? That is the only stipulation that I am not sure about with my TC4. There's nothing changed on it in terms of aftermarket parts or modification so it shouldn't be underweight, but you never know! I could use the weights anyway, hopefully I'll remember to pick up some small scales so I can balance it. I know the vehicle will pass tech in the other areas.


According to the TowerHobbies.com website, the TC4 without the body and battery weighs 1375 grams. You should be VERY safe after adding batteries and a body. Is the weight distribution/balance on TC4 off?


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

The TC3, TC4, XXX-S, TT-01, and any "tub" type chassis should be okay without adding weight if you are running 4-cell/stock or 4-cell/17.5. If you are running lipo/21.5 you may have not have to add any weight depending on the size of your electronics or if you have aluminum parts or steel screws. I have only had to add 1 weight to my TC3 depending on the body I was using. Some racers have switched to steel screws to add some weight on some of the lighter graphite chassis cars. It can be advantageous sometimes to use steel screws on the bottom of the chassis instead of weights on the top.

If anyone needs to add weight to make the minimum, I will freely give them the weight needed. Again, we are racing VTA to have fun. I think the last paragraph in the VTA rules says it best:


> MOST IMPORTANTLY: If it's not in the rules, and does not encompass the spirit of slower, controlled racing with realistic looking cars, consider it illegal. This is called the "Spirit of VTA" Rule. The class is based on slower, equal playing field competition with less traction, minimal aerodynamic aids and mostly older carpet racing technology. The final objective is close, fair, wheel-to-wheel racing for all. All decisions of the race promoter or track owner are final.


----------



## cwoods34

I was just wanting to see if it could be balanced at all four corners without adding too much weight, since a balanced car drives better and feels more consistent. Necessary? Not really, but it could make a difference! Besides it is something I have never bothered to do with my RCs so it could translate over into my Mini and 18T, especially the light weight of my truck and testing between NiMh and LiPo's, BIG weight difference for such small packs. It's the little things that can add up  

Besides, can't a little added weight in certain spots help when racing on rubber tires?!?  But not to the extent you are driving a tank of course!


----------



## cwoods34

Oh and wanted to add to IndyRC Racer's comments about the Mini Coopers...

I have yet to find something that puts a bigger smile on my face than watching 8 Mini's charge into the first turn after the starting tone. CARNAGE!


----------



## Railroader

cwoods34 said:


> I was just wanting to see if it could be balanced at all four corners without adding too much weight, since a balanced car drives better and feels more consistent. Necessary? Not really, but it could make a difference! Besides it is something I have never bothered to do with my RCs so it could translate over into my Mini and 18T, especially the light weight of my truck and testing between NiMh and LiPo's, BIG weight difference for such small packs. It's the little things that can add up
> 
> Besides, can't a little added weight in certain spots help when racing on rubber tires?!?  But not to the extent you are driving a tank of course!


I had to balance my TC5. It would spin out when turning right as all of the weight is on the left side with a light LiPo battery on the right. I added the weight directly on the battery and a little ahead of the battery and behind it. it is very well balanced now. You are certainly right, adding weight in certain places will make a big difference. If you are pushing, add a little of that weight up front.

I also had to add weight to meet the minimum according to the rules. The TC5 fully set up only weighed 1390g.


----------



## Railroader

cwoods34 said:


> I have yet to find something that puts a bigger smile on my face than watching 8 Mini's charge into the first turn after the starting tone. CARNAGE!


That is exactly what got me into the Minis.


----------



## j21moss

I was there last Sunday and checked out the Legends Figure-8... not bad.. as like old times with the Tamiya Motors.. I got a ton of these from years back.. Finally I get to use them.. The 19th of Nov. should be my 1st race back but has for now Sunday's will have to do.. so Houston!! U want some of this??? Get the Drifter ready!!! It's time for schooling..LOL


----------



## Railroader

Hey Jerry, I was the guy who screwed up and sauced my front tires right before the a-main Sunday.

There's a lot of guys who are going to be showing up this Sunday. We had 6 Yesterday. Should be a very dependable crowd.


----------



## flywheel93

hey tom, when you going to be back up there? I got my batteries in today. Slots is out of battery bars so I will have to go somewhere else to get them. Thanks again for helping on the car.
Jeff T.


----------



## BadSign

Anyone interested in discussing an event for January? I'm getting requests again, but don't want to tackle it on my own. Any regulars who are interested, please PM me.


----------



## MicroRacerM18

Please define "Event".

Are you talking about the 1/18th scale State race?


----------



## Railroader

flywheel93 said:


> hey tom, when you going to be back up there? I got my batteries in today. Slots is out of battery bars so I will have to go somewhere else to get them. Thanks again for helping on the car.
> Jeff T.


Hey Jeff, I planned on being there tomorrow (friday), but now I can't.

I'll be home most of the day today. Give me a call 370-2571


----------



## Railroader

BadSign said:


> Anyone interested in discussing an event for January? I'm getting requests again, but don't want to tackle it on my own. Any regulars who are interested, please PM me.


I'd help out with a VTA and Mini Cooper event. What are you thinking? A Saturday? We could get in there pretty early in the morning, and have a set-up practice day for regulars and out-of-towners on Friday. We probably shouldn't intrude on Sunday racing, they are building up quite a crowd. And if we get done early enough they can still run 1/18th trucks in the evening.

TCS rules for the mini-coopers and strict USVTA rules as well.


----------



## Railroader

Count me out for Friday's racing, we are going to be out of town.

and since crptracer is in FL ....

ROLL CALL!
1.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Friday night racing roll call. Getting hard to keep track of all the racers in VTA 

VTA (13 cars last week)
---------
1. IndyRC_Racer (HPI Pro 3/TC3)
2. rockin_bob13 (TC5/TC3)
3. cwoods34 (TC4)
4. Brian Shaw (TC4/TC5)
5. Dave Kotulic (TC4/HPI Sprint 2)
6. MicroRacerM18
----------
? 1BrownGuy (TT-01/TC5)
? Tbat007
? rail Banger
? Gomez Brothers
? Andre

Coopers (11 cars last week)
---------
1. cwoods34
2. rockin_bob13
3. MicroRacerM18
---------
?
?

1/18 Scale stadium trucks
1. cwoods34
----------
?
?

Out
---------
-Railroader
-Crptracer
-Winseeker
-BadSign


----------



## WINSEEKER

i wont be back for a while . hope to see you all soon . been real fun out there

bob yelle


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Hey Bob Y., you going to be running some oval at New Castle? If so, what class. Aren't they trying to get a 1/10 Slider class going? Might be a good option for Slots for oval.


----------



## WINSEEKER

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Hey Bob Y., you going to be running some oval at New Castle? If so, what class. Aren't they trying to get a 1/10 Slider class going? Might be a good option for Slots for oval.


no im gonna be running nastruck 13.5 with lipo, and pan truck 17.5 4 cell some time road course at indy slot/ ill be bouncing back and forth


----------



## cwoods34

I'll have my VTA and Mini ready for tomorrow. My 18T should be ready but I think I'm the only one who brings mine on Friday nights now  

That's too bad because hopefully it'll have the new wing and Illuzions body I ordered for it :thumbsup:

Railroader - I noticed that about my car, sometimes it would seem to push more one direction than the other, or would have more turn-in, etc. and I hope to get that figured out with some balancing and setting my toe and such precisely, I was in a hurry taking some toe out of the front last week and just eyeballed it so I need to fix that! :freak:


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

On the TC3 or TC4 if you are having steering issues, make sure that everything is setup precisely on the steering servo and steering rack.

- 1st thing to check is servo horn position. Look in the manual and make sure the angle of the horn is correct. If at neutral your servo horn angle is off, use subtrim on your radio to set the servo correctly. Always use subtrim if your radio has this option. This will allow the servo to maintain 50/50 throw. This will make a big difference in how the car steers.
- 2nd thing to check is to make sure the steering turnbuckles are set to the correct length and are equal side to side. Set correctly these 2 items will improve the steering on the TC3/TC4.
- 3rd thing to check is the servo saver. I've seen on the TC3/TC4 where the servo saver works itself loose. It should take a decent amount of force to move the servo saver that is part of the steering rack on these cars. If it is too loose, then car will perform very poorly. Locate the hole in the bottom of the chassis and center the rack. You should be able to use an allen tool to tighten the server saver/spring. I also use a wrench through this hole to check if one steering turnbuckle is off.
-4th thing to check would be tweak. If your car is lifting the inside wheel going into the corner it will want to turn more aggressively. There are many ways to check tweak, so I won't go into that here.

If all of the above check out, you might have suspension or drive parts that are binding or broken. A bent or defective CVD can cause a suspension arm to bind or lift. Too tight of fit on a-arms can cause the shock to react slowly or not reach full down travel. Over-tightening shock caps on the plastic Associated TC3/TC4 shocks can cause the piston to bind.

There are many other tuning options on a TC3/TC4 to make the car turn in more/less. Depending on which end of the car you want to initiate the turn you can run less rear toe-in or more front toe-out. You can change shock oils/pistons/springs. You can change caster blocks or camber links.

Hope this info helps.


----------



## MicroRacerM18

Count me in for Mini-coopers and VTA.:thumbsup:


----------



## BadSign

MicroRacerM18 said:


> Please define "Event".
> 
> Are you talking about the 1/18th scale State race?


The one and same. This time as an On-Road championship for all our classes at Indy Slots, rather than micros only.

Again, PM me if interested. But we have to act fast if we want it to happen.

Oh yeah, I'm out this Friday. But I'll be back next week for more abuse in VTA and the new improved Micro GT class!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Looks like we should have another good on-road turn-out tonight at slots. There should be some new faces along with most of the regular racers.

Weather is cooling off, so time to come inside for some good racing action.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Good overall turn-out tonight. 
- 1/18 scale trucks saw Andre with the car to beat in the main.
- VTA B Main saw Houston Thomas earn the win to overcome some qualifying problems.
- VTA A Main saw Houston Thomas work his way through traffic for the win
- Mini Cooper main was back and forth between Bob Cordell and Houston Thomas. Late in the race Houston's Mini suffered a problem allowing Bob Cordell to charge to the win.

Some notes from VTA tonight: Although a few of our normal VTA racers were unable to make it, Mark Borem and Chris Clayton made it up with borrowed rides. Chris TQ'ed his Cordell setup machine, and managed a 3rd place finish. Mark Borem took a Smith setup car and just needed another qualifier and would have been in the A-main. Instead Mark put in a strong showing but just didn't have enough to overcome Houston. Time to fire Borem's crew chief. Another strong showing for Cody in the main saw him take 2nd. Brian Shaw had his best qualifying in VTA sitting 2nd in the A-main, but had a bit of trouble in the main and lost a few laps needing to be marshalled. As promised I "teched" all VTA cars and all were running a legal FDR. All cars were well over 1450 grams in the A-Main

Here are the Race results for Friday 10/17/2008

1/18 Trucks (On-Road)
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
*....1....6....28...5m12.250..Andre Handsbrough*
....2....5....21...5m13.741..Rockie Piccione
....3....1....20...5m12.375..Mike Antonetti
....4....2....15...5m04.499..Lee Goodwin
....5....3....10...5m03.009..Corry Warren
....6....4....03...2m36.685..Kyle Phillips

Mini Cooper - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
*....1....2....45...8m02.641..Bob Cordell*
....2....3....44...8m08.984..Cody Woods
....3....4....42...8m03.277..Andre Hansbrough
....4....6....42...8m07.592..Steve Larracey
....5....1....40...8m00.717..Houston Thomas
....6....5....40...8m04.069..Doug James
....7....8....39...8m07.567..Miguel Gomez
....8....7....38...8m02.076..Joe Antonetti
....9....9....11...2m57.251..Cam Gomez

Vintage Trans Am - B Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
*....1....5....32...5m05.577..Houston Thomas (Bump to A Main)*
....2....2....29...5m07.792..Mark Borem
....3....1....28...5m08.705..Steve Larracey
....4....4....26...5m03.743..Miguel Gomez
....5....3....23...5m04.469..Cam Gomez

Vintage Trans Am - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
*....1....7....52...8m01.186..Houston Thomas*
....2....5....51...8m03.365..Cody Woods
....3....1....51...8m04.214..Chris Clayton
....4....3....48...8m03.468..Brian Smith
....5....4....48...8m05.425..Bob Cordell
....6....2....47...8m00.485..Brian Shaw
....7....6....25...4m15.356..Andre Handsbrough


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

On a side note, I ran my HPI Pro-3 4-cell Stock/27-turn car again tonight. I settled on a FDR of 108/40*2.25=6.075 for the main. Car felt good overall, but still trying to find a gear I like for Slots. Straight speed was good and I may have been able to gear up a bit with the layout tonight. I didn't get a chance to temp my motor, but it didn't seem excessively hot.

I will say that with the 4-cell stock car I'm able to drive a tighter line. If I could have found a few tenths and drove better I would have been able to challenge for the podium.


----------



## CClay1282

Just wanted to let everyone know that i had a blast tonight being sponsored by B.C.. It was alot of fun, and i plan on being there again next fri night (probably sponsored by B.C. again). Hopefully soon though, i will have my own car! ALOT of fun guys. A good group of guys to race against too!


----------



## sportpak

Looks like Houston gets the "Rocky Balboa" award for the night. Good job dude!

Ben


----------



## BadSign

Indy: You have a PM


----------



## cwoods34

Yeah last night was a blast! The Cooper Main was crazy. I liked running 8-minute mains for the Coopers, too. Gives you more time to catch up if you get caught in traffic, pop a turnbuckle, etc.

Thanks to everyone who has helped me get my car going in the right direction the past couple of weeks!

Knowing that there will probably be 3-4 regular guys every Friday for on-road trucks I hope to have mine next Friday, too. It was "in the shop" last night


----------



## rail BANGER

Looks another great time last night, sorry I missed it. From now on I'm going to just show up when I can. Because every time I make plans to come something goes wrong.:freak:


----------



## Crptracer

I am back from Florida....


----------



## rfeeser

what time do you guys start on Friday nights


----------



## rfeeser

just picked up a scapel and had thoughts of getting a vta setup. Does slots stock the wheels and tires for that class as well as bodies?


----------



## Railroader

rfeeser said:


> what time do you guys start on Friday nights


Slots opens at 5pm, and they usually start the first qualifying heat at 7pm


----------



## Railroader

rfeeser said:


> just picked up a scapel and had thoughts of getting a vta setup. Does slots stock the wheels and tires for that class as well as bodies?


You can get most of the HPI Vintage VTA tires, wheels, and bodies at Indy Slots. They do fly off the shelves pretty quickly, especially Friday and Thursday nights. And if you want anything special, just tell them and they will order it for you. They can usually have it in a few days.


----------



## cwoods34

Welcome back!



When I was assembling my VTA I was able to get a body, tires, wheels, and a motor all in one night. I don't know what batteries Doug carries in terms of LiPo but I know he has cell packs and he also would have an ESC if needed, so you should be able to get nearly everything you'd need in one stop.

Hell last time I checked he had a RTR TC4 and I think a Tamiya kit (TT-01?) in stock too if you needed a chassis, but you should try to find a good used one first, I'm sure someone in the VTA class has one.


----------



## rockin_bob13

I like to support the track, but please don't forget that I've got it all in stock too, and I appreciate all the support you guys have given me already. BC


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Anyone here ever race at the Gate in Cleveland?


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Railroader has created a breakdown of the racing going on INSIDE on the carpet at IndySlots. Thanks! 

Don't forget that there is also an outdoor electric off-road track at Indy Slots as well.

Here's a day by day schedule for Indy Slots

*Sunday: Open at 11am, race at 1pm
Oval*
1. Losi Mini Sliders over 4 second bracket racing (going strong)
2. Figure-8 Legends Winner takes home $20! (this has taken off like crazy)
3. Oval Drifters (starting to pick up)
4. Oval - any group of 3 or more makes a class

*Monday Closed*

*Tuesday: Open at 5pm, race at 7pm
Oval*
1. Losi Mini Sliders over 4 second bracket racing (going strong)
2. Figure-8 Lgends -for bragging rights ( a lot of interest)
3. Oval Drifters (starting to pick up)
4. Oval - any group of 3 or more makes a class

*Wednesday: Open at 5pm, race at 7pm
Onroad*
1. 1/12th scale stock (hardcore dedicated group)
2. Onroad - any group of 3 or more makes a class

*Thursday: Open at 5pm, close at 10pm
Practice onroad*

*Friday: Open at 5pm, race at 7pm
Onroad*
1. VTA (dedicated group)
2. Tamiya Mini-Coopers TCS Rules (dedicated group)
3. 1/18th onroad 4wd trucks - anything goes (small dedicated group)
4. 1/18th 4wd Touring Cars - fireball motor 5-cell NiMh (growing s l o w l y)
5. Onroad - any group of 3 or more makes a class

*Saturday: Open at 10am race at 7pm*
Inside: *Practice Onroad until around 5pm*, then the jumps are laid down.
*"Off-road" carpet jumps*
1. 1/18th 4wd trucks "off-road" indoor carpet jumps - any motor/chassis/tires/batteries (dedicated group)
2. "off-road" indoor carpet - any group of 3 or more makes a class


----------



## Railroader

Also, we had a class of 1/10th Losi Sliders tonight. They'll run on the oval days (Sunday and Tuesdays).

1/10th slider rules:
27t motor
BOX STOCK(!!!) otherwise.

[Now back to your regularly scheduled on-road racing at Indy Slots discussion  ]


----------



## CClay1282

ROLL CALL FOR VTA FRIDAY!
Whos gonna be there?

(raising my hand) I will!


----------



## cwoods34

Count me in for VTA, Mini Cooper, AND on-road trucks! :freak::drunk:


----------



## Railroader

VTA, mini coop, and 1/18 TC.


----------



## Crptracer

CClay1282 said:


> ROLL CALL FOR VTA FRIDAY!
> Whos gonna be there?
> 
> (raising my hand) I will!


Hey thats my line!!!!


----------



## CClay1282

Crptracer said:


> Hey thats my line!!!!


Sorry, beat ya to it this time! LOL


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I'm debating on racing at the Halloween Classic in Cleveland this weekend. Probably won't because we have an established group of racers already.

Having said that, I'll most likely run 4-cell/17.5 VTA this Friday.

Some other VTA dates/events coming up to keep in mind are:

Saturday, November 1 - Race#2 of the Midwest All Star Carpet Series at RC Performace in Madison, WI.

Sunday, November 2 - VTA racing at Tri-State Raceway in Cincinnati. Racing starts at noon. Hopefully we can get a few racers to make it over there as it is only about 100 miles from Slots. I plan on racing.

Sunday, November 9 - Race#1 of the USVTA Great Lakes Super Series at Michiana RC Raceway in Mishawaka, IN. This track is near South Bend, IN. I'd like to see some racers from Slots make this race. I plan on racing.

Sunday, December 14 - Race#2 of the USVTA Great Lakes Super Series at Summit Raceway in Ft. Wayne, IN. Summit has a growing group of VTA racers, so it should be worth a trip up north.


----------



## cwoods34

Hey Indy,

The November 2nd date could be good for me, I don't know where that track's at but my mom lives on the northside so I am a little familiar with the area. I do know of a smaller carpet track inside a hobby shop about 15 minutes from her house, can't remember the name of it, although I'm sure "Tri-State" is closer to the borders. 

VTA, Mini, 1/18 TC, 1/18 trucks! Could be a busy night!


----------



## BadSign

CClay1282 said:


> ROLL CALL FOR VTA FRIDAY!
> Whos gonna be there?
> 
> (raising my hand) I will!


I'm in, be there for VTA and Fireball GT (micro touring). One of my kids may race VTA as well.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Tri-state hobbies in on Dixie Highway a couple of miles north of I-275. Here is a link to their website - http://www.tri-statehobbies.com/index.php


----------



## rockin_bob13

I'm in for Cooper and VTA. I'm in for a couple of those other races as well.


----------



## Railroader

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Tri-state hobbies in on Dixie Highway a couple of miles north of I-275. Here is a link to their website - http://www.tri-statehobbies.com/index.php


Tri-State and Summit interest me, but anything that interferes with Sunday worship is out. That's one thing I like about Indy Slots, we start at 1pm on Sundays.


----------



## BadSign

IndyRC_Racer said:


> I'm debating on racing at the Halloween Classic in Cleveland this weekend. Probably won't because we have an established group of racers already.
> 
> Having said that, I'll most likely run 4-cell/17.5 VTA this Friday.
> 
> Some other VTA dates/events coming up to keep in mind are:
> 
> Saturday, November 1 - Race#2 of the Midwest All Star Carpet Series at RC Performace in Madison, WI.
> 
> Sunday, November 2 - VTA racing at Tri-State Raceway in Cincinnati. Racing starts at noon. Hopefully we can get a few racers to make it over there as it is only about 100 miles from Slots. I plan on racing.
> 
> Sunday, November 9 - Race#1 of the USVTA Great Lakes Super Series at Michiana RC Raceway in Mishawaka, IN. This track is near South Bend, IN. I'd like to see some racers from Slots make this race. I plan on racing.
> 
> Sunday, December 14 - Race#2 of the USVTA Great Lakes Super Series at Summit Raceway in Ft. Wayne, IN. Summit has a growing group of VTA racers, so it should be worth a trip up north.


I can't make those dates, but I could swing a trip to Summit, Michiana, or Tri-State in late December/Early January.


----------



## MicroRacerM18

Count me in for VTA and Coopers. :thumbsup:


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Indy Slots - Friday 10/23 Onroad Racing Roll Call
Names in _Italics_ usually race (but are a game time decision )

*1/18 Trucks (6 racers last week)
---------------
1. cwoods34*
2. _Andre H._
3.

*1/18 sedans 
---------------
1. Railroader
2. BadSign*
3.

*Mini-Cooper (9 racers last week)
---------------
1. cwoods34
2. Railroader
3. rockin_bob13
4. MicroRacerM18*
_5. Andre H.
6. 1brownguy
7. C. Gomez
8. M. Gomez
9. Steve Larracey
10._

*VTA (12 racers last week)
---------------
1. CClay1282
2. cwoods34
3. Railroader
4. BadSign
5. Badsign Junior? 
6. rockin_bob13
7. MicroRacerM18
8. Crptracer
9. Brian Shaw*
_10. Andre H.
11. 1brownguy
12. C. Gomez
13. M. Gomez
14. Steve Larracey
15. Chris Clayton
16. Rail Banger
17. IndyRC_Racer
18. _


----------



## BadSign

I see your name in italics, IRC... You racing?


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I'm on the fence. Really would like to race the Cleveland Halloween event this weekend but it is a 3 day event if you include practice day tomorrow. They probably will get 20+ VTA cars. However, we are getting close to 16 VTA cars for club racing at Slots. Still would be nice to go to a big on-road race, but I don't have a car prepared for another class.

If we could get 3 heats and a main  on Fridays....

Hey, I could race both. Just have to drive up there immediately after the mains at Slots.


----------



## Railroader

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Hey, I could race both. Just have to drive up there immediately after the mains at Slots.


So, where's the problem?!?


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

The 5 hour drive :drunk:


----------



## nutz4rc

There will be a Midwest Series VTA race at Summit Raceway in Fort Wayne on December 14. You can see the announcement on their website. Summitrcraceway.com


----------



## BadSign

IndyRC_Racer said:


> If we could get 3 heats and a main  on Fridays....


Man, I'd love to run 3 heats- I'd even pay an extra $2-3 bucks for it. Especially since I only race every other week. Maybe we can talk to Doug or David about it tomorrow.

BTW, I dropped by the track tonight, and Andre has a nice track setup for us. No long straightaway, but 2 nice big sweepers, a large S in the middle, and some quick switchbacks. A good rhythm track for sure.

Big thanks to Bob, who let me drive his car as well as giving me some setup ideas.

Tomorrow looks promising!


----------



## Railroader

BadSign said:


> ...Andre has a nice track setup for us...


Did it still look like the setup I did after 1/12th scale guys were done yesterday?


----------



## BadSign

Sorry RR, Didn't know it was your setup- I was told Andre knocked some boards out from the 12th setup. My mistake.


----------



## Railroader

BadSign said:


> Sorry RR, Didn't know it was your setup- I was told Andre knocked some boards out from the 12th setup. My mistake.


Woah! People are confusing me and Andre?!?!

Just joking, I was just curious if the layout had changed.


----------



## rockin_bob13

Layout is the same. We just opened it up a very little bit. Track seems fast. Mabey @ 7 sec lap times. I'd calculate a 40+ lap qualifying time. Vey smooth, easy to get a rythm, mostly hard on throttle, very little time spent off throttle. At least the way my driver, Cole drives his hot rod. BC


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Grr, the Halloween race at the Gate shows 22 pre-entered in VTA. 

My plan tonight is to race at Slots. Lay-out looks good.


----------



## cwoods34

Why don't we just take out those couple of center boards and run a figure-8? 

But in all seriousness good layout, it was set up like that about 6 weeks ago or so and it was fun, seemed like less carnage too because of bigger lanes, and it was easier to go around the few wrecks that did happen.


----------



## BadSign

Had a good time tonight! Thanks again to Rocki'B with the TC5 and Indy with my kids TC3. Tonight definately made up for my last 2 months of frustration.


----------



## Railroader

Even though most of the night I looked like I was a chicken with my head cut off, and I tried to run a Mini Cooper in the first VTA heat, I had a great night.

We should run a poll: "Should Tom (Railroader) be allowed to run three classes ever again?"

And thanks to Joey for running the Mini Cooper 2nd heat and main for me! I can't imagine how bad it would have been if I had to do it. 

What do you guys think about doing something a little special for halloween? A special fun race of some kind? Throw out some idea on here. Maybe a team race? Or an 1/2 hour endurance?


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Good overall turn-out again tonight. 14 VTA cars, 9 coopers, and 6 1/18 scale vehicles. The most interesting run of the night was made by Rocky Piccoione. He purchased a XB (Expert Built) Mini Cooper off the shelf on Friday and qualified it 5th overall. Says a lot about how much fun you can have with the Mini Coopers.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Qualifying for VTA was very close tonight. 8 drivers had 30 laps or better in qualifying. The VTA "B" main saw some close racing with multiple lead changes. Tom Johnson managed to secure 1st with less than 10 seconds to go to earn the bump up to the "A" main. 

For the VTA "A", Brian Smith was sitting on the pole running 4-cell 17.5. "Team Cordell" (Bob & Chris) were sitting 2 & 3. Brian Smith had a bad 1st turn allowing the entire field to pass him. Chris got out to an early lead and never looked back. Smith was able to run a better second half of the race and managed to secure a solid 2nd place. Cordell was fighting a loose car in the main, but held on for 3rd.

Overall the layout tonight allowed for some quick laps. I'd say we should save the photo or take notes.

Here are the Race results for Friday 10/24/2008

1/18 Combined Class (On-Road)
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
*....1....1....30...5m06.943..Brian Vanderveen*
....2....2....28...5m00.489..Andre Handsbrough
....3....3....28...5m01.061..Cody Woods
....4....4....25...5m08.745..Tom Johnson
....5....5....24...5m06.598..Chad Wisdom
....6....6....14...5m20.489..Lee Goodwin

Mini Cooper - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
*....1....2....46...8m07.417..Bob Cordell*
....2....1....45...8m05.033..Cody Woods
....3....3....45...8m15.814..Tom Johnson
....4....6....42...8m02.351..Steve Larracey
....5....7....41...8m09.144..Miguel Gomez
....6....9....40...8m07.679..Cam Gomez
....7....5....39...8m09.732..Rocky Piccione
....8....4....38...7m39.075..Andre Handsbrough
....9....8....37...8m02.158..Doug James

Vintage Trans Am - B Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
*....1....3....28...5m01.691..Tom Johnson (Bump to A Main)*
....2....1....28...5m02.237..Steve Larracey
....3....2....28...5m05.512..Steve Vaught
....4....6....28...5m09.724..Miguel Gomez
....5....4....26...5m07.488..Cam Gomez
....6....5....02...0m36.548..Bobby Hawkins
....7....7....00...0m00.000..Ellie Vanderveen (DNS)

Vintage Trans Am - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
*....1....3....53...8m03.978..Chris Clayton*
....2....1....51...8m02.014..Brian Smith
....3....2....50...8m03.172..Bob Cordell
....4....5....50...8m04.817..Brian VanderVeen
....5....4....49...8m05.674..Cody Woods
....6....8....45...8m00.641..Tom Johnson
....7....7....36...6m24.063..Brian Shaw
....8....6....30...5m03.549..Andre Handsbrough


----------



## Railroader

IndyRC_Racer said:


> The most interesting run of the night was made by Rocky Piccoione. He purchased a XB (Expert Built) Mini Cooper off the shelf on Friday and qualified it 5th overall. Says a lot about how much fun you can have with the Mini Coopers.


I talked with Rocky after the race and he is VERY pleased with his Mini-CooperXB. He was all smiles. I was very impressed that he could just open the pack, charge a battery, and compete right out of the box. If I need a new Mini-Cooper, it will be an XB model. Plus, it comes with a shelf queen body right out of the box!


----------



## cwoods34

I'm with you Tom, running 3 classes was brutal. My apologies for not marshalling the first round due to technical difficulties with 2 of my vehicles but I made sure to marshall the rest of the night. Yeah Rocky really surprised me, I don't know how old he is but he is a good driver, he races his 18B/T on Saturday's with us and he is competitive with that, too. 

He was asking me for some ideas with the Mini Cooper. I told him that bearings and oil-shocks were great upgrades, along with "tuning" the diffs with shims. He'll be running at the top with the said upgrades and a little bit more practice time!


----------



## Railroader

Doesn't the XB come with bearings? [edit: quick search revealed that there are bearing in the differential, but plastic bushings in the wheels]

For shocks, he could get these: 
http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXGL65&P=7
or these:
http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXGK11&P=7

Technically, "tuning" the diff is against TCS rules which are what we follow.


----------



## BadSign

Could someone please educate me in the ways of Mini Coopers? I know there's 2-3 different chassis, but I don't want an RTR. Might even go with 2 Coopers for me and the kids. I have a T4 sitting in the garage collecting dust, and I see no need to keep it...


----------



## Railroader

There are four routes:

Cheapest: Used. ~$75-150 You get what you pay for.

Fastest: XB Built ~$170 RTR. All you need is a battery and charger. The only "hop ups" you'll need to buy are oil filled shocks~$35 and bearing~$10 for the wheels. Comes with a painted body, radio/receiver, servo, motor, and ESC. This route after shocks and bearings is about ~$210 if you have other batteries you can use.

Cheapest: M0-3( Kit ~$ 115. Comes with ESC and motor. Need to paint body, assemble kit, buy servo and radio equipment. Also need to buy better shocks and bearings for the whole kit as this has bushing in both the wheels and the transmission. $20 bearings, $35 shocks, $25 servo. Total cost around ~$200 if you already have a radio and batteries you can use.

Best: M0-3R kit. ~$165. Comes with bearings, oil shocks, a lot of aluminum parts that make the kit worthwhile in the long run. Also comes with everything to make either the short, medium, or long chassis. Need to buy Body~$35, Servo~$15, Motor~$20, ESC~$30-60. Total cost ~$250-300 if you already have batteries and radio. Also comes with shock spring sets for adjusting setup.

There are a few other differences in the kits, the M0-3R is the one that you'll spend the least on as there are almost no hop ups left to add. But all can be competitive with the right shocks and bearings.

I really like my M0-3R chassis.

When we get licensing for the group home, I'll probably be buying a few of the XB kits for the kids to race with.


----------



## cwoods34

So no shimming the diff at all? If it is frowned upon someone should notify Houston of the ruling. He is the one that gave me the shims 

I'll get them removed this week!


----------



## Railroader

cwoods34 said:


> So no shimming the diff at all? If it is frowned upon someone should notify Houston of the ruling. He is the one that gave me the shims
> 
> I'll get them removed this week!


I think you can shim it a little bit, but not lock it like some people do. I'll ask Houston (*that cheater!!!).





















* THIS IS A JOKE!!!


----------



## BadSign

Hmm. maybe saying "goodbye" to the T4, then. Doesn't look like I'll be using it anytime soon.


----------



## Railroader

What is a T4?


----------



## BadSign

Sorry, dirt related.

Anyway, what's the difference between the M-03R and the M-03L. Just the shocks and bearings?


----------



## j21moss

Railroader said:


> What is a T4?


Associated Offroad Truck.. might have to get ride of mine as well.. brand new and never have used it.. I got a T3, which it looks new as well but I bought it used as was goin to use it on the oval but the oval trucks as kinda died out, unless you go to TH and run at the Red barn


----------



## cwoods34

@Railroader - It only has 1 or 2 shims in it just to tighten it a little bit, but it is definitely not locked! Don't think it'd drive so good like that. I guess if it's "legal" then I will leave it alone, thanks!


----------



## Railroader

BadSign said:


> Sorry, dirt related.
> 
> Anyway, what's the difference between the M-03R and the M-03L. Just the shocks and bearings?


An "R" kit includes parts to make all three chassis lengths, *including* the M0-3L. An M0-3R kit has the chrome chassis, full bearings, aluminum hop ups, oil shocks, but is does not include a body or ESC.

"L" just means it has the chassis insert included to make a long chassis and can use long bodies. "L" kits include a long body. They also include an ESC, but have bushings instead of bearings and friction shocks (called "dampers" by Tamiya) instead of oil shocks. You can buy shock kits and bearing kits.






Short chassis body is the Mini Rover body.

"M" Medium chassis bodies are the Honda Civic and Suzuki Swift.

"L" Long chassis body is the modern Mini body.


----------



## Railroader

cwoods34 said:


> @Railroader - It only has 1 or 2 shims in it just to tighten it a little bit, but it is definitely not locked! Don't think it'd drive so good like that. I guess if it's "legal" then I will leave it alone, thanks!


Leave it!


----------



## cwoods34

Will do, thanks! If anything is ever a problem just let me know, the only rules I break are the ones that I don't know I'm breaking! :freak:


----------



## Railroader

cwoods34 said:


> the only rules I break are the ones that I don't know I'm breaking! :freak:


Same here. I ran about 50 grams underweight for a couple weeks without knowing it. Oops!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I have the link on another computer, but there is a great website devoted to Tamiya Mini Coopers. Not only does it detail how to build a the car, but it also gives you a nice list of race hop-ups that are needed (very short list) to things that are nice to have or just bling factor.

The website clearly states that less is more when racing Minis. The creator of the website prefers the M03M (Swift) as the best overall value for racing with what comes in the box. They did note that the MO3R is a good value as well, but they didn't like the clear blue shocks as much as the black plastic shocks. They also felt that you could be just as competitive with a gear diff as a ball diff.

When get a chance I will post that link as some of the newer Mini racers might find some value in it.


----------



## 1BrownGuy

are you refering to this site....http://rc-mini.net/


----------



## Railroader

Here is an outrageously huge thread on Mini Coopers. http://www.rctech.net/forum/electric-road/20068-tamiya-mini-cooper.html

They site you are talking about (I think) is http://www.rc-mini.net/ 

Take what they say with a grain of salt. They race on asphalt on HUGE tracks down in Australia and do not race TCS rules. [EDIT: Houston beat me!!!]


----------



## Crptracer

Man I had a blast concentraiting all my efforts on being a pain in Tom's a$$...Not really but we didnt make it easy for eachother to get around the track.....I wont be there this Friday it is Halloween and all.....But I will return the next Friday.... Is anyone goin up to Mishiwaka for there series race? ......


----------



## bigemike

we are going to have our first trans am race at tristate hobbies in hamilton, oh on sunday 11/2 If any of your friday night guys make it over to race, we will return the favor and come over on friday to have some fun racing with you guys. Let me know if you have any questions [email protected]

Ask rob King I was at the gate this past weekend and gave him all he can handle, I would like to do it again.

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I was planning on racing at Slots Friday and then heading to Tri-State to race VTA on SUnday.

Yeah, rc-mini.net. Still had some useful info though.

Maybe we can get Tom or Houston to post their own Mini for Dummies information on this thread for racing at Slots.


----------



## 1BrownGuy

Indy said---"Maybe we can get Tom or Houston to post their own Mini for Dummies information on this thread for racing at Slots."

I usually follow tamiya TCS rules only that is what slots should be following.

I will find a link to the rules here are 2009 rules----http://www.tamiyausa.com/tcs/rules.php#

as for tips and tricks you gotta come race before I show you.


----------



## CClay1282

Hey everyone. Been workin all day on my "new to me" FT-TC4. Will be there next friday for some more VTA action with my own car this time. Hopefully mine handles as good or better than the B.C. ride. Lookin forward to it guys. See ya then.


----------



## Railroader

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Maybe we can get Tom or Houston to post their own Mini for Dummies information on this thread for racing at Slots.


1. Build M0-3R kit
2. ???
3. Profit!!!


----------



## Railroader

Alright guys, some one, I am not going to name names, but it begins with Bria" and ends in "Smit", was concerned last Friday that we would not have much of a turnout this Friday. So, to stomp all over Steve V.'s gig....


ROLL CALLL!!!

1. Railroader (Mini Cooper, & VTA (if parts come in the mail))


----------



## cwoods34

Sign me up for Coops and VTA! And maybe 1/18th On-Road Carnage if Cam Gomez brings my truck tires!

We need to do something fun for Halloween for those of us who are skipping out on candy-gathering to race. Any ideas?!


----------



## Railroader

cwoods34 said:


> We need to do something fun for Halloween for those of us who are skipping out on candy-gathering to race. Any ideas?!


I was thinking of bringing some Apple Cider and donuts.


----------



## rockin_bob13

I'm back for some mini fun and some USVTA. I'm not trying to go too far out on a limb here,....... but, I bought the mini from Lou 5 weeks ago, in 4 times out, the Cordell Bros. Racing Mini is undefeated. My car is not the fastest. Cody last week and Houston the week before both pulled me easily on the straights. I know we'll be goin' head to head in the last 30 seconds soon enough and can't wait. My son, Greg had a real good time with it it's second time on the track. I hope to better my average 3rd place finish in the VTA's. I guess that cars is too fast for an old man. I can get one fast lap but can't back it up. Gonna try harder. See ya Friday. BC


----------



## MicroRacerM18

I will not be there Friday, but will be back the week after.


----------



## BadSign

ditto for me.


----------



## Crptracer

I would still like to do some kind of point series at slots. Team racing would be cool.


----------



## rockin_bob13

I'd like to also give it up to CCLAY for takin' my spare TC3 (rent-a-wreck) and puttin it in the winners position 2 weeks straight. I think I'll have to try that ride this Friday.


----------



## 1BrownGuy

rockin_bob13 said:


> I'd like to also give it up to CCLAY for takin' my spare TC3 (rent-a-wreck) and puttin it in the winners position 2 weeks straight. I think I'll have to try that ride this Friday.


correction *one* so far :dude:


----------



## rockin_bob13

I forgot. That was a long time ago. My memory has gone fishing. But he was close to the front...... I think.


----------



## cwoods34

It doesn't matter I outrace you on the straights when I wreck in the oncoming turn  still polishing my Mini driving and still fine tuning 

Plus I'm not doin' too bad running on the stock tires! There's no excuse for you guys running slicks!

Team point racing is an awesome idea, we should throw that one at Doug...

... but EVERYONE would have to be on board with it, not sure how we'd figure in those people wanting to run solo.


----------



## Crptracer

cwoods34 said:


> Team point racing is an awesome idea, we should throw that one at Doug...
> 
> ... but EVERYONE would have to be on board with it, not sure how we'd figure in those people wanting to run solo.




Team point racing we be fun since we could run 16min main and car and driver could switch at 8 min. For solo drivers they just wouldnt get a chance at a team championship...


----------



## cwoods34

Purty cool idea, you could finish the 8 minute first half, give the racers like a 10 second countdown or whatever to switch, then start the next 8 minutes. Kind of like LeMans enduro races and such. Not sure if Doug's system could do something like that, though.

We'd have to allow so many missed races though, not everyone has perfect attendance! For example only tally 7 of each teammates races out of the 10 or however many it'd be, something like that, so one teammate doesn't get punished when the other doesn't show. Hmmm.......


----------



## CClay1282

rockin_bob13 said:


> I'd like to also give it up to CCLAY for takin' my spare TC3 (rent-a-wreck) and puttin it in the winners position 2 weeks straight. I think I'll have to try that ride this Friday.


Thanks B.C. It was fun. I appreciate the rent-a-ride! I only put it in the winners circle once. The week before i was TQ and finished third. Let me know how it goes if you try the ole tc3.

I got my tc4 setup except for body and motor. Its lookin like it should work pretty good (i hope). Again, i wont be there this friday. Gotta take the little one out!  Should be there the 7th though.


----------



## Crptracer

cwoods there would be no pause in the race its the speed in which you switch you could allready have the car sitting on the track but not moving and as your teammate pulled off you would take off....


----------



## Crptracer

Transponders would be the issue...Doug can setup the system to run as long of a race that we want its lapcounting that could be an issue...Allthough that isnt really 2 hard since your teammate would just so negative laps until they started runnin and then you could just add the laps


----------



## cwoods34

Either way I'd be up for it!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here is an idea for team racing:

Which ever car on the team qualified for the A-main would be the car that would have to run. We would run a lap race instead of a timed race. When the leader of the race reached half-way, the race director would call a caution and stop racing. At that point the driver would switch and then racing would continue.

The other option would be when the leader reaches the half-way point, the race director would call a caution and racing would stop. At that point you would pull the transponder out of car Team A car 1 and put it into Team B car 2. For the racers not on a team, they wouldn't need to pull anything and would continue racing.

Best part about a race like this is that the person not racing could be turn-marshalling.


----------



## MicroRacerM18

When we ran a points race for the coopers, it sort of killed new drivers coming in. They felt they were in the way and attendance dropped for several weeks after the points racing ended.

We need to make sure new racers are welcome, maybe we could run a championship but for a limited time. Or run the points racers separately somehow? 

The team idea is cool. I would be interested, but teams need to be balanced somehow. Two a-main regulars on a team will be hard to beat.

This class is still building, we don't want to stop that.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Good points about not wanting to make racing less enjoyable. No real need at Slots to mess with the formula that we are running right now. VTA has been the biggest class, with Cooper a very close second.

I know that a lot of racers don't like to travel, but maybe we can get a group to carpool to some of the existing points/series racing going in the region. Luckily most of those races will be nights other than Friday.


----------



## CClay1282

I agree, we do not want to start something that is going to cause a pause or decline in race attendance. I have seen that it is growing and that is what we want.

Also, the only way to make a team "fair" to others is for us to match driving abilities. Like taking the higher guys and teaming them with the lower guys. That is going to make everyone unhappy. So i say we keep it the way it has been going.

P.S. No disrespect meant to anyone for saying "lower guys"


----------



## Railroader

CClay1282 said:


> P.S. No disrespect meant to anyone for saying "lower guys"


I resemble that remark!


----------



## CClay1282

Railroader said:


> I resemble that remark!


Do you mean "resent"? LOL, no offense meant.


----------



## BadSign

MicroRacerM18 said:


> We need to make sure new racers are welcome, maybe we could run a championship but for a limited time. Or run the points racers separately somehow?


Maybe you should have all the drivers competitng for the championship declare it at the beginning of the season. Undeclared drivers receive no points toward the championship, regardless of where they finish that evening

Also, Series racers are awarded based on their finish against other series races. So if you finish 8th for the evening, but 5th among series racers, then you receive points for 5th.

I'd also recommend a throwout, in the event you miss a race or just have a crummy night.

And finally, make the prize somrthing stupid.


----------



## Railroader

BadSign said:


> And finally, make the prize somrthing stupid.


The irony here is hilarious!


----------



## BadSign

Railroader said:


> The irony here is hilarious!


Yeah, my fingers outran my brain. And I don't type particularly quick, either.

True Story:
A family in my school system donated several banners for our hallway, displaying our 7 "pillars" of success. They included honesty, respect, and several other concepts foreign to many 13 year olds.

The punchline? One banner was "RESPONSIBILTY"


----------



## Crptracer

As far as driving people away I cant see it we could be running a point series now. I think where you lose people is when you get the guy who gets steamed when he loses points due to a non points racer wether he gets wrecked or stuck behind him or whatever. The facts are one we are racing R/C cars and two thats racing. I think it creates a realistic race to have non-contending racers running and if a non points racer wins then know one gets the first place points you finish where you finsh.


----------



## j21moss

CClay1282 said:


> I agree, we do not want to start something
> 
> No disrespect meant to anyone for saying "lower guys"


hmmmmm... really... come here on 2 Fridays.. and your da man!!!! but then again the real Racers hasn't showed up yet and already talking smack!!! LOL Just messing with ya Chris!!!! Great Job!!!!!!


----------



## rockin_bob13

The real racers have been here all summer/fall.


----------



## 1BrownGuy

MicroRacerM18 said:


> When we ran a points race for the coopers, it sort of killed new drivers coming in. They felt they were in the way and attendance dropped for several weeks after the points racing ended.
> 
> We need to make sure new racers are welcome, maybe we could run a championship but for a limited time. Or run the points racers separately somehow?
> 
> The team idea is cool. I would be interested, but teams need to be balanced somehow. Two a-main regulars on a team will be hard to beat.
> 
> This class is still building, we don't want to stop that.


X2 on what he said ,we had over 30 drivers at the start of the point series in mini cooper


----------



## CClay1282

j21moss said:


> hmmmmm... really... come here on 2 Fridays.. and your da man!!!! but then again the real Racers hasn't showed up yet and already talking smack!!! LOL Just messing with ya Chris!!!! Great Job!!!!!!


Im not trying to talk like im "da man", i just got lucky! LOL. Just stating the fact that the class is fun, and i dont want to see it go downhill. I have only ran the class twice and i already love it.


----------



## j21moss

rockin_bob13 said:


> The real racers have been here all summer/fall.


Like I said!!! LOL!!! Love ya Bob!!!


----------



## rockin_bob13

I was wonderin' who was supposed to be showin' up. Any of the A main guys at the Gate last weekend? Somehow, I don't think so and I'm not holdin' my breath.LOL


----------



## rail BANGER

Why not try a mini points series, or a team race for one night? And see what everbody thinks. P.S. I think I'm on the road recovery, hope to do some racing this weekend.


----------



## Railroader

1BrownGuy said:


> X2 on what he said ,we had over 30 drivers at the start of the point series in mini cooper


X3 on that one.

Points series nearly killed the mini-slider class.


----------



## MicroRacerM18

An idea might be to run 2 races at the same time. Sort of like Grand Am.

The points guys race for points only, while non-points racers race for the usual track bucks. Two races are run at the same time, in the same class. With our usual qualifying arrangement, the highest finishing non-points racer is awarded first in their "class" and so on back in the finishing order. So if a non-points racer is fast enough, they might be in the A Main. Letting non-points racers race for track bucks gives them something to race for.

A twist might be that points are awarded for your finishing position, regardless of if a non-points racer finished in front of you. So if you finished in third, and a non-points racer finished in second, you get the third place points, not second. This would also required a rule that you are not allowed to wreck a non-points racer to get the points.


----------



## MicroRacerM18

A one night team race might be cool. But how do we pair up teams?


----------



## Railroader

MicroRacerM18 said:


> A twist might be that points are awarded for your finishing position, regardless of if a non-points racer finished in front of you. So if you finished in third, and a non-points racer finished in second, you get the third place points, not second. This would also required a rule that you are not allowed to wreck a non-points racer to get the points.


I think it would be better in this case to just rank points racers as a class in the same races as non-points racers. That way you don't have to worry about a points driver taking out a non-points driver.

For example:
[Actual finish order]
1st - points driver
2nd - non-points driver
3rd - points driver
4th - points driver
5th - non-points driver
6th - points driver
7th - non-points driver
8th - non-points driver

Class finishes:
point place - race finish
1st - 1st - points driver
2nd - 3rd - points driver
3rd - 4th - points driver
4th - 6th - points driver


1st place track bucks- 2nd - non-points driver
2nd place track bucks - 5th - non-points driver
3rd place track bucks - 7th - non-points driver
8th - non-points driver


----------



## Railroader

MicroRacerM18 said:


> A one night team race might be cool. But how do we pair up teams?


Draw names from a bag?


----------



## cwoods34

Random drawing is probably the best method, but... 

I don't know about any squabbles or tension between anyone, and we all seem to get along good and such, but there could always be the chance that two people get paired together who, how do I put it, aren't the "best of friends" if ya know what I mean. Yeah it's just good ole' racing and everything and I hope that everyone tries to have a laid-back and friendly attitude but sometimes it doesn't always work out that way.

Just a thought! But I think it could work, definitely worth a try... :thumbsup:

And it could help some of the newer/younger drivers (like me) especially if they are paired with a more experienced driver who can provide hints, setup tips, etc. It's difficult for a student to learn without a teacher, same thing with racing, unless you have an RC For Dummies book that gives you all the answers someone will have to teach you or at least guide you in the right direction at some point.

Ok ending metaphorical rant :dude:


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Time to post the projected roll call for Friday 10/31/2008. Looks like we should have a decent turn-out. Who is brining the candy?

*1/18 scale vehicles: (6 cars last week)*
1. cwoods34 (tentative)
2. 
3. 

*Mini Coopers: (9 cars last week)*
1. RailRoader
2. rockin_bob13
3. cwoods34
4. *IndyRC_Racer*
5.
6.
7.
8.

*VTA: (14 cars last week)*
1. Railroader
2. rockin_bob13
3. cwoods34
4. IndyRC_Racer
5. Brian Shaw
6.
7.
8.


----------



## cwoods34

I *MIGHT* have my 18T or Vendetta ready for 1/18th but don't expect it!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I should note that I only post roll-call based on racers who post online or I talk with directly. We *ALWAYS* have many more racers who show up who I don't get a chance to talk to or who don't use Hobbytalk.

Most of the 1/18 scale racers don't post. About 1/2 of the Mini-Cooper and VTA racers don't post. Basically if we have 4 Coopers racers that I know are going to race, I'd expect to see at least 8 total entries or more.


----------



## Crptracer

At this rate I might get another Mini cooper.....I must admit 1/18th scale looked fun last week but if I ran 1 it would have to be an associated 18R just because they seem so much bigger....I would like to run an all stock cooper right out of the box......HHHMMM must think about this one....


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Duratraxx just came out with an RTR 1/18 scale touring car based off the Vendetta chassis that will retail for less than $200. I believe that Hobbytown should have one in stock. Looks like this may be the perfect car to help revive some 1/18 TC scale action. Here is a link to the car - (http://www.duratrax.com/cars/dtxd15-vendetta-tc/dtxd15-index.html)

Tower currently lists the car for $180 which includes a transmitter


----------



## Crptracer

whats the retail?


----------



## Crptracer

I dont know maybe I like the 18R not only for the size but the rally look is cool and now there are companies making T/C style bodies for them. Its definetly one or the other I am not gonna do the Tom and try an run in all the classes


----------



## Railroader

With the 18R you can slap a 18T truck body on and run with the trucks. Associated also makes foam tires for the 18R now.

I really like my 18R. If you run an 18R in the 1/18th TC class I will probably switch from the X-Ray to the 18R


----------



## Crptracer

I am seriously looking at getting one...


----------



## BadSign

Fine with me, but are the 4WD on-road cars going to run the same power package? This could get messy trying to find an "equivelancy" formula, or do we just dump all rules and go wide open mod?


----------



## Crptracer

didnt look as if anyone had an advantage over your car last week


----------



## BadSign

Good point. I'll stick with 4 cell, but bring a 5 cell pack just in case.

I really think the racing would be better with on-road cars, rather than trucks. Getting those trucks to handle consistently on-road takes a lot more practice and trial then you get on Friday nights. I guess as the class gets bigger we could start differentiating the micros again, though.


----------



## cwoods34

The Vendetta TC looks potent and is quicker than an 18R both stock. But you must also think of the insane aftermarket support for the 18 series. And as stated earlier there are foam tires and some better bodies out there. 

But if the TC can be toughened up like the ST and buggy then it would be nearly bombproof. Not sure the 1/10th scale steering servo is necessary though 

And as for racing trucks, we don't expect to win  but it is really fun running over the little M18's. But if it's ever a problem they don't have to be raced 

One problem I've noticed with 18R's is that they can traction roll and be a bit twitchy since they are not dedicated touring car chassis's. HOWEVER a really good setup will solve this :thumbsup:


----------



## BadSign

cwoods34 said:


> And as for racing trucks, we don't expect to win  but it is really fun running over the little M18's. But if it's ever a problem they don't have to be raced


Don't take it the wrong way, I have no problem racing with you guys. 'Course you guys tend to sommersault when we touch, so I don't mind getting run over- no broken A-Arms for me!


----------



## Railroader

BadSign said:


> Fine with me, but are the 4WD on-road cars going to run the same power package? This could get messy trying to find an "equivelancy" formula, or do we just dump all rules and go wide open mod?


I meant an 18R in the 1/18 TC class. [EDIT: I want to add, that I was joking here in an attempt to tease BadSign. I thought that was clear in my reply that the X-Ray will destroy the 18R]


----------



## BadSign

Also fine with me- even if they look 1/16th. With equal power I'll put my money on the X-Ray, though.


----------



## Railroader

BadSign said:


> Also fine with me- even if they look 1/16th. With equal power I'll put my money on the X-Ray, though.


Oh yeah, the X-Ray will destroy it.


----------



## CClay1282

Well, i got my body painted up tonight for my tc4. Lookin good! Cant wait to bash it up next friday night.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

All this X-ray talk is making me want to unleash the power of my Micro RS/4....muhahahaha. Sorry, I think Halloween got the better of me for the moment.

Speaking of Halloween, I know some racers can't make it out tonight. A few racers from Slots are heading over to the Cincinnati area on Sunday to do some VTA racing. Below is the track info. There is a large movie theatre located nearby. There is also a large indoor mall located a few miles away. There is also a Dave & Busters located near the mall. Less than 15 miles east of the track there is an Ikea store as well.

Tri-State Hobbies and Raceway
3379 Dixie Hwy
Fairfield, OH 45015
513-889-3954
(http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&sad...04449&sspn=0.007783,0.013733&ie=UTF8&t=h&z=16)

Weds at 6:30 2 Q's and Main
Sundays at Noon 3 Q's and Main
100% VTA rules Please


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

*On-Road Racing at Indy Slots Tonight*​*Classes include Vintage Trans Am, Mini Coopers, 1/18 scale*​*And as always, 3 cars makes a class*​
Projected roll call for Friday 10/31/2008. Looks like we should have a decent turn-out. 

*1/18 scale vehicles: (6 cars last week)*
1. cwoods34 (tentative)
2. 
3. 

*Mini Coopers: (9 cars last week)*
1. RailRoader
2. rockin_bob13
3. cwoods34
4. IndyRC_Racer
5. Cam ?
6. Miguel ?
7. Andre ?
8. Rocky P. ?
9. 

*VTA: (14 cars last week)*
1. Railroader
2. rockin_bob13
3. cwoods34
4. IndyRC_Racer
5. Brian Shaw
6. Cam ?
7. Miguel ?
8. Andre ?
9.


----------



## TheFastGuy

*hey guys*

I have a bunch of Corally SP12X parts and two cars listed on ebay right now if you know anyone looking for some stuff. 

I'll see you guys soon. 
Chris


----------



## TBat007

So, it looks like you guys are pretty loose with the 1/18th rules, huh? Is it time to let the 1/18th 2WD cars (Scalpel, BRP) join the fun in that class??


----------



## Railroader

TBat007 said:


> So, it looks like you guys are pretty loose with the 1/18th rules, huh? Is it time to let the 1/18th 2WD cars (Scalpel, BRP) join the fun in that class??


No, so far we are running the 1/18th TC cars with the unlimited 1/18th on-road trucks class. We asked the truck guys if we could join them and they said it was OK. You could ask if you could run with them.

In a couple weeks it will be all "true" 1/18th TC cars only. Scheduling conflicts have kept the class from running consistently. Probably won't run this week, I am keeping my 1/18th TC home.


----------



## TBat007

Railroader said:


> No, so far we are running the 1/18th TC cars with the unlimited 1/18th on-road trucks class. We asked the truck guys if we could join them and they said it was OK. You could ask if you could run with them. quote]
> 
> What's the issue here? Why not run them together? Do you feel there's an advantage for the 2wd? BRP is typically 4 cell, vs 6 cell in the truck etc... Naturally, the 2wd is a much lighter chassis, but then again, so is the M18.


----------



## Railroader

No issue, if the truck guys don't mind you running, then you are more than welcome to.

We are keeping the rules tight on the 1/18th TC class to keep the racing as even as possible.

When I run with the trucks I will run my 18R, when I run in the 1/18th TC class, I will run the M18


----------



## Railroader

Crptracer said:


> I dont know maybe I like the 18R not only for the size but the rally look is cool and now there are companies making T/C style bodies for them. Its definetly one or the other I am not gonna do the Tom and try an run in all the classes


Who is making the bodies? Can you share a brother a link or two?


----------



## cwoods34

Don't let us couple of truck racers stop you! I know that the 1/18th TC will want their own class (4wd chassis, spec'd powertrain) and will soon have enough to fill heats, but the trucks are unlimited, so we run whatever, and I'm sure the couple other truck drivers wouldn't care if there were some 2wd pan cars out with us as a seperate class. I know that the Scalpel and BRP would DESTROY our trucks (used to have a Scalpel!) but it would be a blast!

So basically... 

1. 1/18th Touring Car (4wd chassis, etc.)
2. 1/18th "ANYTHING ELSE" (trucks, 2wd, buggies, TC)
3. Mini Cooper
4. VTA

This seem alright for now? I included TC for the "anything else" because some guys might want to still race their 8000kv-3S LiPo-powered 18R and not be excluded from a class.

Of course if it gets to the point that the couple of trucks are actually "clogging" up the classes then I have no problem not running mine, since I race Saturday's anyway, BUT some of the guys only like to race their truck on-road. So you'd have to work it out with them  But then again there doesn't seem to be hardly any interest in BRP/Scalpel at Slots..... that's why I sold mine  so unless you could have at least 3-4 regulars every Friday they'd probably mash us all together anyway.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

To add to what everyone has been posting, we wouldn't turn a new 1/18 racer away if they showed up and didn't have exactly the right specs for the current classes. Since 1/18 trucks rules are wide open, it isn't an issue to run a mix of cars. As the 1/18 TC class gets bigger and the weather gets colder, you won't see a need to mix trucks and cars as each should have plenty of racers.

As far as the rest of the classes go, we use an honor system in that we expect racers to abide by the rules of the classes. I keep a pretty close eye on the cars in VTA (along with a few other racers) and the Cooper racers keep an eye on their class. This format has worked very well since the summer for Friday racing. 

If someone is interested in racing an existing class on Friday and doesn't have everything they need, let us know. We have racers that are willing to loan out tires, batteries, and in some cases complete cars to help new racers. As always, I would encourage all new racers to see if an existing class might interest you. Remember that some classes may have a bigger turn-out on a different night, such as 1/12 on-road on Wednesday.

Hope this info helps. See you at the track.


----------



## cwoods34

Yeah don't EVER be afraid to ask to borrow something. CClay borrowed an entire vehicle for 2 weeks and I must say performed quite well! All of us understand that you can't expect someone to walk in and just drop a couple hundred dollars on the necessary electronics, so if you have to "build up" over time we can work with it.

Another thing to consider is.... as with VTA, there are 3 different motor+battery combinations you can run so that there are more choices but also to keep the field level. There could always be the chance that the same variation be implemented in other classes, for example 4-cell and brushless or 6-cell/LiPo and brushed for the 1/18th or whatever. Just using that as an example. Unless a class is wide open (trucks) then the vehicles are usually spec'd so that they perform well but don't cost an arm and a leg, so that the more experienced and dedicated racers get the speed and power they want but also so that new and budgeted racers can actually afford to race. Hope this helps, see everyone in a few!


----------



## CClay1282

Well how did the racing go at slots tonight? I missed runnin the VTA, but i will be there next friday!


----------



## Railroader

Some out-of-towner came and destroyed us all in VTA and mini-Coopers. Welcome Chuck, nice to meet you!

Seriously, Chuck did a great job and it was a god night. I pulled a crptracer and attempted to run on worn out tires. Between traction rolling and drifting I was fighting my VTA all night. My mini-Cooper was doing well, but I got caught in traffic.

What did we have? 10 VTA, 4 1/18th trucks, and 7 mini-Coopers?


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Had 2 new faces in VTA tonight. Kenny J. just bought a TC4 and improved every heat ending up with 25 laps in the "B" Main. He was happy with his first time out and we should see him next week. Chuck P. made a trip from Cincinnati and drove good mains in Mini and VTA taking 1st in both. Sunday we hope to return the favor when some "Slots" racers head to Cincinnati.

Brian Smith made his debut with his #13 Pink/White Cooper S and put it on the pole. Brian made a few mistakes in the main and fell back. For most of the race all the cars were on the same lap. Chuck was on cruise control and it looked like he would take the win. Brian managed a late charge and was about 1 second back with time running out. Chuck and Brian just beat the clock to get a bonus lap. It came down to a drag race on the straight with Chuck edging Brian out for the win by .23 seconds.

Here are the Race results for Friday 10/31/2008

1/18 Truck (On-Road)
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
*....1....3....24...5m009.017..Andre Handbrough*
....2....1....14...3m56.514..Troy Seely
....3....2....13...5m01.957..Ian Piccione
....4....4....00...0m00.000..Rockie Piccione

Mini Cooper - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
*....1....2....29...5m08.927..Chuck Pfahler*
....2....1....29...5m09.161..Brian Smith
....3....3....28...5m06.676..Cody Woods
....4....6....28...5m08.494..Bob Cordell
....5....4....26...5m00.847..Tom Johnson
....6....5....23...5m13.474..Rocky Piccione

Vintage Trans Am - B Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
*....1....4....28...5m05.377 Brian Shaw (Bump to A Main)*
....2....1....27...5m07.254..Tom Johnson (Bump to A Main)
....3....2....25...5m11.654..Kenny Jarvis (new racer!)
....4....3....24...5m08.202..Dave Kotulic
....5....5....07...1m59.184..Bill Reynolds

Vintage Trans Am - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
*....1....1....33...5m05.614..Chuck Pfahler*
....2....3....32...5m02.297..Cody Woods
....3....2....32...5m07.636..Bob Cordell
....4....4....31...5m00.547..Brian Smith
....5....5....29...5m03.495..Andre Handsbrough
....7....6....09...1m41.298..Tom Johnson
....6....7....00...0m00.000..Brian Shaw (DNS)


----------



## BadSign

Pretty good turnout for a "holiday". I'll be back next week for VTA and 1/18 Fireball.

Indy and Railroader are absolutely correct on the micro scene. There's no need to turn anyone away, and we can run trucks, rally, and GT together until the classes are large enough to separate. I haven't seen the vendetta TC's yet, but the trucks are very good. I have a feeling they may be a little larger than the 18R's. Will have to check up on that.


----------



## BadSign

Vendetta TC: 160 mm WB, 115 mm wide, Weight ?
RC18R : 154 mm WB, 140 mm wide, Weight 590 grams


----------



## j21moss

atta boy Chuck!!!! Great Job!!!!


----------



## rail BANGER

Yep way to go,Chuck :woohoo:


----------



## BadSign

The M18's are 150 mm wheel base and 107 mm wide, while the RS4 Micro is the same. Looks like the Vendetta is closer in scale appearance then the 18R, but slightly larger then an HPI or X-Ray. Looking at the photos, it would seem the Vendetta will be heavy. Probably better suited to race against 18R's then the other 2.


----------



## cwoods34

I'd bet money that the Vendetta TC is heavier than the 18R, because the Vendetta truck greatly outweighs the 18T. Doug had a couple of the TC's last night but I forgot to go take a look at them. 

One thing to remember is if you allow people to use the stock VR3 motor they can twist the can and advance the timing, so that'd be something to watch out for. But if everyone is required to use the Fireball it shouldn't be an issue. BUT, do the Fireball's fit the Vendetta?


----------



## Crptracer

Railroader said:


> Who is making the bodies? Can you share a brother a link or two?


www.exotekracing.com


----------



## Crptracer

How many Guys are traveling up to mishiwaka this sunday?


----------



## Railroader

Can't make it to Mishiwaka.

I found a cool RJ Speed body for the 18R at Indy Slots today. Looks like the new style Camaro. Hopefull the truck guys will let me run. I plan on putting the AE stock motor in it to keep it reasonable.


----------



## Crptracer

When you comin back Houston????


----------



## cwoods34

Not sure if I'm allowed to post this in this area, but I have a CRC 1/12 roller on eBay right now if anyone is interested.... if no links are allowed then get a mod to remove it or something, thanks!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&Item=190264136461&Category=19167null&_trksid=p3907.m29

Speaking of which where were the 1/18 TC's on Friday? I might have my Vendetta ST ready but it'll still have the stock VR3 in it, should be fun though.


----------



## BadSign

I was trick r' treatin wit da young uns' and my kin.

Be there Friday with the 18th TC, VTA... and maybe another toy for show.


----------



## 1BrownGuy

Crptracer said:


> When you comin back Houston????


I *might* be able to race on the 7th but not for sure yet. When I get back from Japan is on the 17th but i leave on the 9th so my schedule is gonna be busy. On a lighter note ...if Barack Hussein Obama wins maybe Ill stay in Japan:lol: they have plenty of Rc racing there.


----------



## CClay1282

I will be there friday with a VTA.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I plan on racing VTA on Friday. We might get 1 or 2 racers to come over from Ohio.


Well, I stunk on Sunday running at Tri-State Hobbies in Hamilton. Glad I went though. It is a bigger track that has a lot more traction than what I'm used to running on. Definately need to work on my setup.

I took I-70 to I-35 in Ohio going there and I-74 back. I would recommend taking I-70 if you are east of Indy and can easily get to I-70. For me it was similar distance and really only added about 30-40 minutes of travel time including drive-thru at McDonalds and a slight GPS detour. The distance from I-465 & I-74 to Tri-state was only about 105 miles. Add another few miles to slots and that is a relatively short drive depending on how fast you drive. Thankfully most of the drive is in Indiana where the speed limit is 70mph. Ohio is 65mph.


----------



## bigemike

we are going to try to make it over on friday, you guys are an hour behind us right? so if I leave here at 5 and have a two hour drive I should be there by 6ish right?


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Indy is on Eastern Time - same as Ohio.


----------



## CClay1282

I have a motor coming for my VTA, but not sure if it is going to make it on time. Does anyone have an extra 21.5 that i could borrow just in case my motor doesnt get here on time? It would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I'm racing Slots on Friday. 
I also plan to race at Mishawaka on Sunday. How many racers from Slots are heading up there?

Cordell might have an extra 21.5, but I know that Hobbytown has 21.5 motors in stock.


----------



## Crptracer

I am on the fence about Mishiwaka...Will be last minute decision for me...I may be workin saturday and dont know how late and I was considering driving up Sat night instead of sunday morning...I am in for Friday and may have another guy comin to run also....


----------



## Railroader

bigemike said:


> we are going to try to make it over on friday, you guys are an hour behind us right? so if I leave here at 5 and have a two hour drive I should be there by 6ish right?


Excellent! Should be a pretty big crowd if you make it.

I'll be there Friday with mini-Cooper, 1/18th TC, 18R, VTA, F-150, and many more!!!


----------



## j21moss

Railroader said:


> I'll be there Friday with mini-Cooper, 1/18th TC, 18R, VTA, F-150, and many more!!!


anything other classes you are not running?????


----------



## Railroader

mini-sliders! I don't run those.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here are some miscellaneous stats about the Friday night on-road VTA class at Indy Slots.

- Since June 2008, average car count has been over 8.
- The last 5 weeks have had 10+ cars.
- Greatest number of VTA racers on a Friday has been 14 (2 times in October)
- There have been 30 different racers in VTA at Indy Slots.
- 7 different racers have won the A-Main.
- 9 different drivers have turned over 50 laps on our "normal" track layouts. 
- Most number of laps run in an 8 min. A-Main is 62 by Houston Thomas (*very open layout)
- Associated TC3 has won the most A-Mains.
- More than 10 different chassis have been run successfully in VTA at Slots
- All 3 legal motor options have won the A-main


----------



## Crptracer

BadSign can you bring your scales friday night?


----------



## BadSign

No problem. Won't be ther until about 6, maybe even later.

Quick survey question for all the regulars: 
Is anyone in favor of 3 heats ?


----------



## Crptracer

Hell yes....^^^^^


----------



## Crptracer

Has everyone checked out the Xray T2 009......


----------



## Railroader

BadSign said:


> Quick survey question for all the regulars:
> Is anyone in favor of 3 heats ?


Ugh.

Let's see, 3 classes x (3 heat + mains) = brain fried Tom Johnson. That's twelve races!!! I might need a AC supply for my radio!

I'd only run two classes if we did that. And maybe even sit out and heat or two.

We might be able to get it to fly past Jessica if we run VTA first, and only do the three heats for the VTA class. That only adds ~15 minutes to the night.

And... If we can get people to actually marshall it shouldn't be any problem at all. But some people are slacking on the marshaling duties.


----------



## Railroader

Crptracer said:


> Has everyone checked out the Xray T2 009......


I knew you'd be interested. :wave:


----------



## CClay1282

BadSign said:


> No problem. Won't be ther until about 6, maybe even later.
> 
> Quick survey question for all the regulars:
> Is anyone in favor of 3 heats ?


Im game. I know im not a regular....... YET. But i plan on being a regular.


----------



## Railroader

CClay1282 said:


> Im game. I know im not a regular....... YET. But i plan on being a regular.


You race. You get a voice. 

That's how we roll.

[trying to keep a straight face as I type that].


----------



## CClay1282

Railroader said:


> You race. You get a voice.
> 
> That's how we roll.
> 
> [trying to keep a straight face as I type that].


LOL, thats cool. I will have my motor tomorrow, and the CUDA TC4 will make its first showing friday night! I cant wait!


----------



## BadSign

I ask because closing time, I believe, is 11:00. If that's true, I think it would work now before attendance really balloons. I'm sure we'll need to talk to Doug about it, and I'd gladly pay $2-3 more a night. I think it would be really beneficial to everyone, as we've all had a bad night of racing at some point (some of us more than others).


----------



## CClay1282

Why pay the extra? He lets the 1/12th scales run 3 heats and a main for $10. Other than time issues, why wouldnt he let us?


----------



## BadSign

CClay1282 said:


> Why pay the extra? He lets the 1/12th scales run 3 heats and a main for $10. Other than time issues, why wouldnt he let us?


Well, forget the extra $ then! Any one else in favor of trying it? If we start on time and run 1 hour rounds it shouldn't be a problem!


----------



## Railroader

CClay1282 said:


> Why pay the extra? He lets the 1/12th scales run 3 heats and a main for $10. Other than time issues, why wouldnt he let us?


They only have one class and are also getting out before 9:30. We are running only two heats and have a hard time getting out of there before 10:00 now.


----------



## Railroader

BadSign said:


> I ask because closing time, I believe, is 11:00. If that's true, I think it would work now before attendance really balloons. I'm sure we'll need to talk to Doug about it, and I'd gladly pay $2-3 more a night. I think it would be really beneficial to everyone, as we've all had a bad night of racing at some point (some of us more than others).


Has closing time been moved from 10:00 to 11:00? I know we talked about it, but I wasn't sure that change was made.

One disadvantage is that for the guys who drive a couple hours from Ft. Wayne or Cincinnati may not like it.

My opinion: I like it. I am usually out front yapping 'till midnight (or 1:30am woah!) anyway. I just want to make sure we don't mess with what is working just for the sake of change.


----------



## cwoods34

As long as the heats would still be spaced the typical hour apart then I'm all aboard. I only have 1 battery ATM so if we ran on the same time-frame but squeezed in more races it might be a problem for some people (me included) keeping the battery charged.

And that new XRAY is super sexy...


----------



## rail BANGER

Lets see three heats plus a main, In both A & B classes. Lets add this up, that's eight races at a total of 45 mins. (5min heats & 8min mains) Sounds great, sorry I wont be there to see it. And good luck with Jessica.:thumbsup:


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

*On-Road Racing at Indy Slots Friday 11/07/08*​*Classes include Vintage Trans Am, Mini Coopers, 1/18 scale*​*And as always, 3 cars makes a class*
Indy Slots Inc 
317-787-7568 
5135 S Emerson Ave, 
Indianapolis, IN 46237​
Projected roll call for Friday 11/7/2008. Tentative turn-out should be plenty of 1/18 cars (and trucks), 8+ Mini-coopers, and 10+ VTA. Looks like we might have a record number of VTA on Friday.

*1/18 scale vehicles: (4 trucks last week)*
1. BadSign (car)
2. cwoods34 (tentative - car)
3. Railroader (car)
4. ? truck
5. ? truck
6. ? truck

*Mini Coopers: (6 cars last week)*
1. IndyRC_Racer
2. 1BrownGuy (tentative)
3. Railroader
4. cwoods ?
5. Miguel G.?
6. Cam G. ?
7. Rocky P. ?
8. Andre ?
9. rockin_bob13

*VTA: (10 cars last week)*
1. BadSign
2. CClay1282
3. IndyRC_Racer
4. cwoods34
5. 1BrownGuy (tentative)
6. bigmike (tentative - Cincy)
7. Chuck (tentative - Cindy)
8. Railroader
9. Brian Shaw
10. Dave K.
11. Miguel G.?
12. Cam G.? 
13. Andre ?
14. rockin_bob13
15. Crptracr (tentative)


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I know that charging can be an issue if you are running multiple classes. I should have an extra charger in my pits and can charge a battery for someone if needed.


----------



## Railroader

errr.. nevermind [mistake]


----------



## CClay1282

IndyRC_Racer said:


> I know that charging can be an issue if you are running multiple classes. I should have an extra charger in my pits and can charge a battery for someone if needed.


I should be able to help someone out too if they need it. Should have an extra charger myself!


----------



## cwoods34

It's not that I don't have enough chargers. My LiPo is I think is 4800 mAh and from what I know I burn up 800-1000 mAh per 5 minute heat, BUT since I don't have a LiPo cutoff on the ESC I'm using I don't like to risk it so I try and have it fully charged for each heat. I guess I shouldn't be so paranoid about it, since it runs an 8-minute main fine and only seems to use up about 1600 give or take, so it should make two 5-minute heats on one charge. This sound about right? I'm still newer at LiPo's 

The Orion pack I use for Cooper's will last all night on one full charge so I don't have to worry about it :thumbsup:

I might not have an 1/18th vehicle tomorrow, was hoping to run my Vendetta and get some practice in but I had a gnarly wreck, broke the rear right A-arm, busted that shock open, and broke the swaybar mount on that side, too. Wheel and hub is only held on by the stock turnbuckle! What sucks is I don't think you can buy the mount by itself, so I have to spend $10 and get 3 more swaybars I won't ever use!  

Does anyone have some spare ballast weights I could borrow tomorrow? I want to stick them on my battery side and see if it helps balance it side-to-side. I'm aligned good and my steering radius is virtually the same both ways, but it wants to turn harder and almost slide out when I turn left (since motor+ESC is on the right). So I thought I'd try some added weight and see if it cures it. 

Long post! :freak:

P.S. So put me down definitely for VTA and Mini-Cooper, tentative for 1/18th if I get wheels for my 18T.


----------



## Crptracer

IndyRC_Racer said:


> *On-Road Racing at Indy Slots Friday 11/07/08*​*Classes include Vintage Trans Am, Mini Coopers, 1/18 scale*​*And as always, 3 cars makes a class*
> Indy Slots Inc
> 317-787-7568
> 5135 S Emerson Ave,
> Indianapolis, IN 46237​
> Projected roll call for Friday 11/7/2008. Tentative turn-out should be plenty of 1/18 cars (and trucks), 8+ Mini-coopers, and 10+ VTA. Looks like we might have a record number of VTA on Friday.
> 
> *1/18 scale vehicles: (4 trucks last week)*
> 1. BadSign (car)
> 2. cwoods34 (tentative - car)
> 3. Railroader (car)
> 4. ? truck
> 5. ? truck
> 6. ? truck
> 
> *Mini Coopers: (6 cars last week)*
> 1. IndyRC_Racer
> 2. 1BrownGuy (tentative)
> 3. Railroader
> 4. cwoods ?
> 5. Miguel G.?
> 6. Cam G. ?
> 7. Rocky P. ?
> 8. Andre ?
> 9. rockin_bob13
> 
> *VTA: (10 cars last week)*
> 1. BadSign
> 2. CClay1282
> 3. IndyRC_Racer
> 4. cwoods34
> 5. 1BrownGuy (tentative)
> 6. bigmike (tentative - Cincy)
> 7. Chuck (tentative - Cindy)
> 8. Railroader
> 9. Brian Shaw
> 10. Dave K.
> 11. Miguel G.?
> 12. Cam G.?
> 13. Andre ?
> 14. rockin_bob13


+1 maybe another


----------



## Crptracer

We should just run 1 heat after another and take a break between round 3 and the main skip the 5 min countdown. I know this seems tough for the multi class drivers but none of our classes are using the same type battteries correct? So could this not be done? It would work out better I think. B main T/A should be the first main regaurdless for obvious reasons.


----------



## Crptracer

Heat 1:T/A non multi class racers

Heat 2 T/A multi class racers

Heat 3 mini cooper non multi class

Heat 4 Mini cooper multi class

heat 5 1/18th

This works if we have to heats of cooper


----------



## cwoods34

Well you'd have to give everyone at least 2 or 3 minutes to get their vehicles to the track and to make a couple of laps to warm up and get checked in. 

Or do you mean no break in between the rounds? That could work if there is 4 or 5 heats like we expect. Instead of a big 15 or 20 minute break in between rounds, make it 5 like in between heats or only 10. Unless I have something to repair I am usually just sitting there letting batteries charge for that 20 minute break.

And on my 4800 mAh LiPo what's the highest amperage rating I could charge it safely at? I've been doing 4.4 to 4.8 since charging at 1C is the general rule, but if I could do it safely at 5 or 6 amps I'd get it charged a lot quicker.

And do they work like NiMh, in that pumping more amperage into the pack gives it more "punch" but less runtime? I know it's not necessarily good for the battery but with my 4200 NiMh pack that will last 45 minutes on a charge it wouldn't be a big deal.


----------



## CClay1282

No extra punch from pumping more amperage. They all peak at the same voltage. I have a trakpower 4900 and im charging at 6 amps. I would say you would be safe to do the same. Also, it doesnt have to be completely charged to run it again. Just get some in it, once it starts the constant voltage part of the charge you will be ok to run another heat.


----------



## Railroader

Letting you guys have first crack at this:

Used Novak GTB Brushless ESC (no LiPo cut-off) w/21.5 motor (refurb) for $170 I'll include the LiPo cut-off for another $20.


----------



## cwoods34

Ok thanks Clay! I like to play better safe than sorry ya know, especially with $100 batteries!


----------



## CClay1282

No prob man, anytime.


----------



## BadSign

+1 On Clay

I'm charging my 3400 at 5A. As long as you're set at "2S" and not 3S, everything's fine.


----------



## Railroader

I don't thing the ICE charger even lets you charge above 1C. ie. 3200 mAH LiPo @ 3.2 amps.


----------



## CClay1282

All you have to do is set the MAH to 5000 then it charges at 5.0 amps.


----------



## Railroader

Doh! :hat:


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

*On-Road Racing at Indy Slots Tonight 11/07/08*​*Classes include Vintage Trans Am, Mini Coopers, 1/18 scale*​*Racing starts at 7pm - and as always, 3 cars makes a class!*
Indy Slots Inc 
317-787-7568 
5135 S Emerson Ave, 
Indianapolis, IN 46237​
Projected roll call for Friday 11/7/2008. Tentative turn-out should be plenty of 1/18 cars (and trucks), 8+ Mini-coopers, and 10+ VTA. Looks like we might have a record number of VTA on Friday.

*1/18 scale vehicles: (4 trucks last week)*
1. BadSign (car)
2. cwoods34 (tentative - car)
3. Railroader (car)
4. IndyRC_Racer (tentative - car)
5. Joey (tentative - car)
6. MicroRacerM18 (tentative car - needs receiver)
7. ? truck
8. ? truck
9. ? truck

*Mini Coopers: (6 cars last week)*
1. IndyRC_Racer
2. 1BrownGuy (tentative)
3. Railroader
4. cwoods ?
5. Miguel G.?
6. Cam G. ?
7. Rocky P. ?
8. Andre ?
9. rockin_bob13
10. Joey (tentative - needs tires  )
11. MicroRacerM18 

*VTA: (10 cars last week)*
1. BadSign
2. CClay1282
3. IndyRC_Racer
4. cwoods34
5. 1BrownGuy (tentative)
6. bigmike (tentative - Cincy)
7. Chuck (tentative - Cindy)
8. Railroader
9. Brian Shaw
10. Dave K.
11. Miguel G.?
12. Cam G.? 
13. Andre ?
14. rockin_bob13
15. Crptracr (tentative)
16. Bobby H. ?
17. Kenny J.
18. MicroRacerM18 
19.?


----------



## Railroader

Joey might be up with his X-Ray M18 as well. He was driving mine last night and digging it. He needs tires for his mini-cooper. Anyone have any old tires they want to loan him?


----------



## MicroRacerM18

I know it is late to chime in, but count me in for Cooper and VTA.

I will also be bringing my M-18 with me. Don't have a receiver right now, but I am working on it.

Is 1/18 TC a 4-cell or 5-cell battery?


----------



## Railroader

4-cell. I have batteries, lots and lots of batteries for loaners.


----------



## BadSign

After a very rough start, I ended up with a great night of racing. The VTA A-Main was very fast! I like sharpening my skills on these out-of-towners. The level of the racing has really picked up over the last month and a half, and making the show is going to get pretty tough.


----------



## Railroader

With the new Mini Cooper TCS rules for 2009 just released by Tamiya, and since Indy Slots' Friday night class for Mini Coopers follows the TCS rules, I thought I would post them here. We would like everyone to stick to these rules as soon as possible.

Mini-Cooper Rules: [TCS2009]
1. Any Tamiya M03 or M04 chassis car that uses the 60D size tire or smaller.
2. Tamiya Hop-Ups only.
3. No chassis lightening allowed.
4. Any body made for the M03 or M04 series chassis are allowed. This includes HPI or Tamiya bodies. [This is an Indy Slots rule. TCS official rules only allow Tamiya bodies]
5. Tamiya 60D tires and wheels only (53340 and 53254).
6. Stuffing tires with inserts to create a "ballooned" tire, and producing overdrive is not legal. Tire diameter limit will be limited to 60mm.
7. The Tamiya 540-J motor (53689) is the spec silver can motor.
8. It is legal to use the maximum pinion gear size on all front-drive and rear drive Mini cars. I.E. 20-tooth on the M03 and 21-tooth on the M04.
9. Any Tamiya plastic or aluminum hop-up damper may be used.
10. Any Tamiya short or regular size hop-up spring may be used.
11. The use of LIPO batteries is permitted in this class, but due to the battery compartment having a rounded profile, the only legal LIPOs for this class is the Orion/Peak 2400, 3200, and 3400 Carbon Edition hard cased packs. Modifying the M-chassis to fit other hard case LIPO batteries is not permitted.
12. All M-chassis cars must meet a minimum weight of 1300 grams.


----------



## Railroader

And of course, we follow the official USVTA rules posted here: http://www.usvintagetransam.com/


And for For 1/18th truck class: Anything goes! 4WD, 3-cell LiPo, brushless, foam tires, car chassis(?!?!?) :freak: , whatever!!! You name it. The ultimate goal is to finish the race. :woohoo:


1/18th Touring Cars class: 4WD 1/18th chassis, Fireball 370 motor, 4-cell 2/3C-sized NiMH battery.


Doors open at 5pm, racing starts at 7pm.


Let's race!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Good turn-outs tonight including a record 18 VTA cars. Thanks to the racers who made if from out of town.

In VTA Miguel won the "C" main with a good run, but had an issue with his transponder in the "B" and had to pull off early. Brian Vanderveen had a very good run in the "B" main to earn the bump up and backed it up with a solid "A" main run. Greg Hallenback had a good 1st outing with his HPI RS4 Pro 4 finishing 2nd with Chuck taking 1st for the 2nd week in a row.

In Mini Coopers, Chuck jumped out to an early lead and drove a good race to secure the "A" main win. Tom J. ran a good race to just edge out Jay for 2nd place. The rest of the field was close with the last 4 cars finishing all on the same lap. 

Here are the Race results for Friday 11/07/2008

1/18 Truck (On-Road)
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....x....xx....0m00.000..6 racers (I forgot to grab the sheet)
....2....x....xx....0m00.000..
....3....x....xx....0m00.000..
....4....x....xx....0m00.000..
....5....x....xx....0m00.000..
....6....x....xx....0m00.000..

Mini Cooper - B Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
*....1....1....29...5m08.261..*Bob Cordell (Bump to A-main)*
....2....2....28...5m07.114..Steve Larracey
....3....6....27...5m03.655..Miguel Gomez
....4....5....27...5m03.926..Cam Gomez
....5....4....25...5m10.163..Doug James
....6....3....25...5m10.609..Brent Whitlock

Mini Cooper - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
*....1....2....32...5m06.777..Chuck Pfahler*
....2....3....31...5m06.157..Tom Johnson
....3....6....31...5m07.340..Jay Helson
....4....7....29...5m03.672..*Bob Cordell
....5....4....29...5m04.696..Andre Hansbrough
....6....5....29...5m05.715..Cody Woods
....7....2....29...5m08.018..Brian Smith

*Cordell had a guest driver in Mini Cooper

Vintage Trans Am - C Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
*....1....5....31...5m06124..Miguel Gomez (Bump to B Main)*
....2....1....28...5m09.329..Eric Yount
....3....3....25...4m11.225..Dave Kotulic
....4....2....22...3m46.224..Cam Gomez
....5....4....05...1m34.378..Kenny Jarvis
....6....6....00...0m00.000..Sam VanderVeen

Vintage Trans Am - B Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
*....1....2....34...5m07.720..Brian VanderVeen (Bump to A Main)*
....2....3....31...5m07.023..Tom Johnson
....3....4....30...5m03.768..Steve Vaught
....4....1....30...5m04.315..Andre Handsbrough
....5....6....30...5m06.853..Brian Shaw
....6....5....29...5m00.858..Steve Larracey
....7....7....00...0m00.000..Miguel Gomez (incorrect xponder)

Vintage Trans Am - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
*....1....1....37...5m06.437..Chuck Pfahler*
....2....2....35...5m02.648..Greg Hallenbeck
....3....3....34...5m03.082..Bob Cordell
....4....5....34...5m04.620..Chris Clayton
....5....6....33...5m01.740..Cody Woods
....6....7....32...5m02.589..Brian VanderVeen
....7....4....12...5m03.739..Brian Smith


----------



## BadSign

In the micro class, we are currently running the TC and trucks together until we have enough cars. Don't be afraid to put your TC out there with the trucks, however. 4 cells and a Venom motor is fast enough to run with mod 18T and Vendetta, and the track is open enough to avoid one another.

We should have enough cars to separate micro TC from trucks in the next two weeeks- Myself, Railroader, Microracer, and maybe Indy will pull his MRS4 out as well.

Last night I ran a 19/42 gear for a ratio of 2.21 and a FDR of 5.52. The track had one long straight (60') which led to a wide RH sweeper.


----------



## Railroader

Joey has a M18 (actually, two) as well. If anyone needs a battery, I have dozens of battery packs people can hack together to make a 4-cell pack.


----------



## cwoods34

Man I drove like crap last night, but huge props to Andre for letting me borrow a servo. My HS Futaba crapped out on me the first time I turned the car on when I got to the track. 

Oh well, gives me an excuse to tear it apart 

Steve, how much can I get that Propo off of you for? I can't remember the item number you told me, but I did some fishing and looks like most good Propo servos of various types are going $60-$75 used. Let me know, I'll have my checkbook next week! :thumbsup:


----------



## BadSign

Before I forget, I'd like to give a big thanks to Tom (RR) for running the driver's meeting last night. With more racers coming we need to lay out the expectations for everyone, in order for our newbies to understand the ins and outs of a good racing program. That and Jessica needs to get home at a decent hour.

And on a personal note, congrats to Andre for a great run in the B-Main. He knew I was coming and didn't rattle, and I'm not sure whether I could get by him clean if his race had continued. For those of you that missed it, I was 3 feet off Andre's bumper with 40 seconds to go when his left front tire decided to take an early vacation. Would have made for an interesting finish, that's for sure.


----------



## cwoods34

I know this is the onroad forum but... some Friday racers come on Saturdays, so...

Tom, I think we need to hold a driver's meeting for the Saturday racers like you did Friday, too. If you think trying to get marshalls and such on a Friday is hard, try keeping it organized on a Saturday. Numerous times I had to call out for marshalls as the 10-second countdown was ticking. And basically all but 2 or 3 of the racers who didn't race the very last heat (Trucks A-Main) left early so we were a little short for marshalling. 

I wish there was a sure-fire way of tracking who skips out on their marshalling duties so that they could be penalized. I know sometimes there are plenty of racers from the previous heat, but you could always volunteer to marshall a heat you aren't technically required to, or wait until the next round and marshall 2 heats, etc. Even a substitute marshall is fine if you need to work on something.

Obviously if your car is broken in half or something we'll let you have time to repair it 

This really only pertains to the Saturday racers, though, since that is generally a younger crowd. Everyone did a great job of keeping things running smoothly on Friday and that makes for a great racing experience for everyone. :thumbsup:

A new racer will be even more inclined to join us for racing if they see the program is smooth and efficient.


----------



## flywheel93

Anyone want a TC5, brand new, never touched, thought I was going to be able to race on fridays but work schedule hasn't changed. Looking for $275.00, let me know. Thanks
Jeff T.


----------



## Crptracer

Quick report on the VTA midwest series:

WOW there are some fast VTA cars out there....20 cars at michiana raceway. It was a great time TEAM CIRCLE CITY didnt do to bad Bob bumped Smith out of the A into the B and I was in the C the cars were closely matched for the most part and comp was pretty stiff. There layout was similar to ours last week but there track is a little wider and longer. Bob ran a very good main but not enough to win I think he was 5th or 6th and smith I think was 3rd or 4th in the B and I was 2nd in the C. WE all ran very good laps and consistent but as I mentioned it was stiff comp. In comparison the laps we were putting down were A main wins at Slots we averaged 9.5's and up which would be like 8's at slots. Thanks to Bob and Brian for helping me get my car dialed and I should have crushed the C main but patience was not my strong point today even though my avg. and my fast lap was better than the guy that one....But what can you do...


----------



## Railroader

cwoods34 said:


> I know this is the onroad forum but... some Friday racers come on Saturdays, so...
> 
> Tom, I think we need to hold a driver's meeting for the Saturday racers like you did Friday, too. If you think trying to get marshalls and such on a Friday is hard, try keeping it organized on a Saturday. Numerous times I had to call out for marshalls as the 10-second countdown was ticking. And basically all but 2 or 3 of the racers who didn't race the very last heat (Trucks A-Main) left early so we were a little short for marshalling.
> 
> I wish there was a sure-fire way of tracking who skips out on their marshalling duties so that they could be penalized. I know sometimes there are plenty of racers from the previous heat, but you could always volunteer to marshall a heat you aren't technically required to, or wait until the next round and marshall 2 heats, etc. Even a substitute marshall is fine if you need to work on something.
> 
> Obviously if your car is broken in half or something we'll let you have time to repair it
> 
> This really only pertains to the Saturday racers, though, since that is generally a younger crowd. Everyone did a great job of keeping things running smoothly on Friday and that makes for a great racing experience for everyone. :thumbsup:
> 
> A new racer will be even more inclined to join us for racing if they see the program is smooth and efficient.


You are completely right. I will try to do the same thing this Saturday.


----------



## Crptracer

Side note about the michana race:

Defintion of: STIFF COMPETITION: The top 17 drivers were seperated by .532


----------



## j21moss

Michiana has alot of great drivers...especially Todd.. hard guy to beat!!!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Bob had the fastest car of the 3 of us this weekend in Michiana. I had a good 2nd heat and crummy 3rd. Bob had a great 3rd heat and knocked me out of the A-main by 1 second.

As far as the mains, Steve finally had his car sorted out by the mains, but unfortunately was in the "C". In the "C" Steve tangled with 1st passing for the lead but showed great sportmanship by waiting. Unfortunately being nice didn't pay off as he wasn't able to overcome traffic and regain the lead. Steve ended up 2nd in the "C" with his best laps of the weekend.

There were no bump-ups to the "A", so I decided to end the day having fun in the main. I was a bit over-geared which made it more difficult to hold off the competition in the main. I ended up over-driving and flipping on the plow discs more than once which put me back in the field. I ended up working my way back up to the front but again over-drove the corners. I had a good race going withTodd for the lead for a few laps. The top 4 cars in the "B" were all evenly matched. It seemed like none of us wanted to win as we all made little mistakes. In the end the top 4 cars finished within 2-3 seconds of each other. I ended up 4th, but had fun.

In the 8-car "A", Bob avoided a few accidents and worked his way up to the front. He was racing a very clean race, but didn't quite have the same speed as the top 4 cars. His only incident was getting beached on a plow disc - did I mention the plow discs yet!? Bob ended up 6th overall with a very steady perfomance.


----------



## j21moss

Brian.. I thought the plow disc were called Cow Paddy's


----------



## Crptracer

Moss....Are you ever gonna come race???? How many more excuses I mean car shows can there be?:lol:


----------



## Crptracer

I cant wait till friday night for some more VTA action....


----------



## CClay1282

I think i will be more ready this friday. Gotta get that tc4 figured out!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Chris, what did you think of the TC4? Had a racer asking on Sunday for some setup advice on a FTTC4.


----------



## cwoods34

No racing for me this Friday 

Sister will be in town for her birthday......


----------



## j21moss

Friday's are impossible for me to come on... been there last 3 sunday's.. where were you??? LOL


----------



## Railroader

He's proven the ability to turn left AND right in the figure-8.


----------



## CClay1282

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Chris, what did you think of the TC4? Had a racer asking on Sunday for some setup advice on a FTTC4.


Its ok, just gotta finish figuring it out. I should have a good baseline for him after this friday. Came up with some new ideas to try out.


----------



## nickcacc

j21moss said:


> Brian.. I thought the plow disc were called Cow Paddy's


Jerri, back when you started racing, they really were cow patties.


----------



## WINSEEKER

Hello Guys
Could I Come Back And Race With You Guys On Friday Nights?

Bob Yelle


----------



## Railroader

No!

Joking!

We'd love it if you raced.


----------



## WINSEEKER

Railroader said:


> No!
> 
> Joking!
> 
> We'd love it if you raced.


THANK YOU TOM!! IS THE TRACK STILL OPEN ON THURSDAY NIGHT FOR PRACTICE?


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Bob, would be glad to see you racing a few Fridays.

Speaking of racing on Fridays. Here are a few links to rules for classes we are running on Fridays.

*VTA & Cooper must use a hard-cased lipo battery*.

*Tamiya Mini Coopers* at Slots use Tamiya Championship Series rules. Here is a link to the 2009 TCS rules - (http://www.tamiyausa.com/tcs/rules.php#mini). One exception to the rules (correct me if I'm wrong) is that we allow the smaller Tamiya tires/wheels which allows racers to use the smaller tires that come with some of the kits. If I've missed anything, please let me know.

*1/10 Vintage Trans-Am* at Slots uses the USVTA national rules which can be found here - (http://www.apexspeed.com/usvintagetransam/rules/index.html). Please note that the Novak only 21.5/LIPO combo has a MAX FDR of 4.2. Based on racer's experiences at Slots, there is no advantage to maxing out the 21.5 motor. There isn't a FDR limit on the 4-cell/27t or 4-cell/17.5 motor options.

*1/18 Trucks* at Slots is an open class. I'll let someone else more familiar with this class clarify the rules.

*1/18 Touring Cars* at Slots are still trying to come up with rules that can fairly accomodate all old & new 1/18 scale touring cars. For now, bring your car out and race and have some fun. If your car is obviously faster than the field, we will ask you to slow it down to a pace that is fun for the rest of the racers.


----------



## Crptracer

Yes Bob thursday is still practice,Glad to see your coming back...


----------



## WINSEEKER

Im Not Sure What You Mean About The Fdr 4.2 With 21.5 And Lipo. . So If I Put A Lipo 4900 Batt And A 21.5 Motor Novac . Would That Be Ok?


----------



## Crptracer

WINSEEKER said:


> Im Not Sure What You Mean About The Fdr 4.2 With 21.5 And Lipo. . So If I Put A Lipo 4900 Batt And A 21.5 Motor Novac . Would That Be Ok?


Yes thats fine there is a gearing limit of 4.2 FDR (Final Drive Ratio)


----------



## Crptracer

Does anyone know any alternatives to shoo goo for the frnt end of there body? Like rubber cement or somethin like that


----------



## Crptracer

Rubber cement would be great? it come with a brush....Anyone tried it


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

To briefly explain, FDR or Final Drive Ratio is the gear ratio that is being run on a car. Since VTA is using a spec tire, there is no need to figure out Roll-out since all of our tires should be the same diameter. Since most modern touring cars (and off-road r/c vehicles) have a reduction gear box, there is a little calculation involved in determining each cars FDR. I'll use a TC3 as my example here since I know the gearbox ratio is 2.5.

If I'm running an 88 tooth spur and a 48 tooth pinion, my calculation for FDR would be as follows: 

88 spur divided by 48 pinion times 2.5 gearbox ratio or *88/48*2.5 = 4.583 *FDR.

An example of an illegal FDR would be *88/53*2.5=4.15* FDR. Note here that I increased the size of my pinion which should increase my overall top speed. However, since my FDR is now lower than 4.2 I would be illegal. To put it another way, *smaller or lower FDR = faster speed*.

If anyone is needing to determine the gearbox ratio of their touring car, a chart can be located on the USVTA rules website. There is a link to an FDR calculator that anyone can easily use to figure out their (or their competitor's) FDR. Look for the link under the Chassis Specifications heading on the rules page.


----------



## cwoods34

Bob was showing me how he had his foam bumper mounted to the RPM bumper on his TC4 along with the turnbuckle trick from the mount to the extra diff case hole but I can't remember what brand foam bumper he said it was. I wanna say it's Parma, anyone know for sure? He said it was the best to get, or fit best at least, something like that. 

My body is so hacked, I was out of ShoeGoo to fix the (very large) cracks in the front, so I JB Welded the sucker. Looks like hell but it seems solid as a brick, just hope it doesn't crack and shatter :thumbsup:

And I don't know if this is common knowledge or something better works, but... if you have rubber/railing scuffs and marks on the exterior of your body, just take rubbing alcohol (~90%) on a rag or paper towel and buff it off. It took off tread marks, orange and yellow railing paint, and a few other "smears" that I didn't recognize, and didn't seem to hurt decals or anything, and shined it up a bit. Looks brand new besides the JB Welded front end 

Windex may work just as well, who knows.......

/ending long post.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here is a link to the Parma foam bumper on Tower Hobbies (http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXKWP0&P=7)


----------



## BadSign

cwoods34 said:


> Bob was showing me how he had his foam bumper mounted to the RPM bumper on his TC4 along with the turnbuckle trick from the mount to the extra diff case hole but I can't remember what brand foam bumper he said it was. I wanna say it's Parma, anyone know for sure? He said it was the best to get, or fit best at least, something like that.
> 
> Windex may work just as well, who knows.......


ShoeGoois nothing more than clear silicon adhesive/caulk. Don't know about rubber cement, sounds more expensive to me.

I've tried glass cleaner before and it "etched" the lexan. Could be a cheap off-brand, though. Alcohol is pretty harmless. Avoid using tire dope, turns the lexan brittle and cracks.

And I've used Parma bumpers on TC3's, 4's, and 5's. They're awesome. P-Dub racing makes good ones as well


----------



## Crptracer

Before anyone says it I have tried not hitting anything....


----------



## cwoods34

So Parma it was, thanks for the link! Didn't realize it was specifically for TC4's, thought it was just a "cut to fit" type. :hat:

I need to clean my car more often, I probably pulled a pound of carpeting from spots I didn't know could get dirty! Gave the bearings a little cleaning and oiling, too, made a noticeable difference! 

Crazy what 20 minutes of TLC can do 

Oh yeah, aren't there supposed to be air bladders in the shock caps? I was refilling my shocks, but then noticed that there is nothing of the sort in any of the 4 caps, which of course creates an air pocket once you thread the cap on, even if you completely fill the shock.


----------



## Crptracer

Well I use shoo goo and Drywall adhesive tape on the nose of the car to keep it from splitting I have tried silicone but it comes right off...Shoo goo reminds me of model glue might be the same....I was just looking for alternitives as I am out of goo and didnt want to drive to slots...


----------



## WINSEEKER

Ok Got My Fdr Figured Out . Ill Be Out There Tomorrow Night For Some Fine Tuning. And See You All Friday Night. Looking Forward To It . Thanks For All Your Help Guys
Bob


----------



## Crptracer

INDY SLOTS FRIDAY ROLL CALL

1.Crptracer+1.....VTA
2.WINSEEKER......VTA


----------



## Crptracer

Lookin for 20 VTA racers....lets top last week bring a friend...


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Depending on the brand of shock, you may or may not have a bladder. The TC3 and TC4 shocks did not come with shock bladders. Building the shocks for the TC3/4 (and AE offroad vehicles) can take a little extra time because you have to make sure to build them correctly so the top isn't full of air. One easy solution is to half fill the shock cap with oil before putting the shock together. Make sure to bleed the excess oil and you should be fine. You can also put bladders on your AE shocks. I believe that Yokomo bladders will work as well as Yokomo shock caps that have bleed holes.

Many racers mix and match different brands of shocks with cars to find the combo that they think works best for their setup. For example, it is not uncommon to see a B4/T4 with Losi shocks on it.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Crptracer, if you are going to have roll-call at least tell us what class(es) you are going to run. We don't have to ask RailRoader, if he is there I'll just put him down for every class plus an extra class that no one else is running .


----------



## WINSEEKER

Winseeker Vta


----------



## cwoods34

I see now, simply didn't have them to begin with! I plan to replace them, anyway.

3Racing makes shocks for both the TA05 and the TT01. Both are 1/10 TC's right? The TT01 shocks look much smaller than the TA05's, so I"m thinking the TA05 shocks would fit better. 

I have 3Racing shocks on my 18T, and they are amazing. I've been racing the truck off-road the past 4 months and they haven't even needed to be topped off, no leakage :thumbsup:


----------



## Crptracer

CWOODS.....I have several extra sets of shocks.....


----------



## Crptracer

Cwoods you have P.M


----------



## Crptracer

Badsign......You gonna run......


----------



## CClay1282

Im in for VTA!


----------



## Railroader

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Crptracer, if you are going to have roll-call at least tell us what class(es) you are going to run. We don't have to ask RailRoader, if he is there I'll just put him down for every class plus an extra class that no one else is running .


Tamiya Semi-Trucks
1. Railroader

1/12 Lunchbox
1. Railroader


----------



## Railroader

Crptracer said:


> Well I use shoo goo and Drywall adhesive tape on the nose of the car to keep it from splitting I have tried silicone but it comes right off...Shoo goo reminds me of model glue might be the same....I was just looking for alternitives as I am out of goo and didnt want to drive to slots...


great stuff foam insulation or liquid nails


----------



## Crptracer

VTA:Confirmed
1.Me
2.Mitch
3.Winseeker
4.Railroader
5.Indy
6.Rockin
7.CClay

Unconfirmed:
Gomez brothers-Likely
Shaw-Likely
Kotulic-Likely
Larracey-Likely
Ohio Chuck-maybe
Greg H.-maybe


I know there are a few I am not remembering


----------



## Crptracer

Railroader said:


> great stuff foam insulation or liquid nails


Oh yeah...Really....Gee thanks for the tip...Cant wait to see you on I mean at the track...:devil:


----------



## cwoods34

Another class for Railroader.... :hat:

Kyosho Blizzard Mod Class
1. Railroader

At least the other 2 classes have rubber tires


----------



## Railroader

Crptracer said:


> Oh yeah...Really....Gee thanks for the tip...Cant wait to see you on I mean at the track...:devil:


I'm serious, Great Stuff might work quite well, and you could trim it to fit. Even a two-part epoxy would work well.


----------



## Railroader

cwoods34 said:


> Another class for Railroader.... :hat:
> 
> Kyosho Blizzard Mod Class
> 1. Railroader
> 
> At least the other 2 classes have rubber tires


DUDE! Let's do it! I know Joey will be game.


----------



## Crptracer

VTA RULES


GOODNIGHT NOW....



:woohoo::woohoo::wave::woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## BadSign

Crptracer said:


> Badsign......You gonna run......


Sorry, friends. My brother, an old friend from high school, and myself will be partaking in high class culture this Friday night- the theatre. This weekend willl be the closing of "Evil Dead- the Musical", and I'm expecting a legendary performance. 

http://www.evildeadthemusical.com/

See you guys next Friday


----------



## Railroader

Crptracer said:


> VTA DROOLS
> 
> 
> GOODNIGHT NOW....
> 
> 
> 
> :woohoo::woohoo::wave::woohoo::woohoo:


Fixed that for ya.


----------



## cwoods34

Although I won't be making it tomorrow to race I'll be up there for practice this evening, messing with some setups, if anyone else is going I'll see ya there!


----------



## WINSEEKER

cwoods34 said:


> Although I won't be making it tomorrow to race I'll be up there for practice this evening, messing with some setups, if anyone else is going I'll see ya there!


 i dont think i meet you yet. , but ill be there also to practice up 
bob


----------



## MicroRacerM18

Count me in for VTA and Cooper.

I may park the Cooper for a few weeks and try the M18 again. If I can get it to run without traction-rolling.

See you Friday!:thumbsup:


----------



## cwoods34

WINSEEKER I'll be the guy racing the 18T and the silver Camaro, look forward to meeting you! I'd have my Cooper too but I have to borrow the steering servo out of it for my VTA vehicle 

I took apart that HS Futaba servo that went bad on me last week. About 3 of the 4 inner gears were completely destroyed :drunk: 

Don't know how it happened! Oh well


----------



## Railroader

MicroRacerM18 said:


> If I can get it to run without traction-rolling.
> 
> See you Friday!:thumbsup:


A tiny bead of CA (Super glue) on the outside wall of the tires helps a lot.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

*On-Road Racing at Indy Slots Friday 11/14/08*​*Classes include Vintage Trans Am, Mini Coopers, 1/18 scale*​*Racing starts at 7pm - and as always, 3 cars makes a class!*
Indy Slots Inc 
317-787-7568 
5135 S Emerson Ave, 
Indianapolis, IN 46237​
Projected roll call for Friday 11/14/2008. 

*1/18 scale vehicles: (6 vehicles last week)*
Projected 6+

*Mini Coopers: (12 cars last week)*
Projected 8+

*VTA: (18 cars last week)*
Projected 12+


----------



## Crptracer

Stopped by the track tonight and there were alot of guys runnin laps....Looks there will be another solid turnout for friday night....


----------



## CClay1282

Is it friday yet?


----------



## WINSEEKER

cwoods34 said:


> WINSEEKER I'll be the guy racing the 18T and the silver Camaro, look forward to meeting you! I'd have my Cooper too but I have to borrow the steering servo out of it for my VTA vehicle
> 
> I took apart that HS Futaba servo that went bad on me last week. About 3 of the 4 inner gears were completely destroyed :drunk:
> 
> Don't know how it happened! Oh well


sorry i missed ya. i didnt get this message untill i got back home . but i do remember you now. looking forward to racing with you again . and if you need any help . let me know. 


we had a lot of guys out there last night tuning up the cars. . had fun. looking forward to tonight. 

bob


----------



## MicroRacerM18

Railroader said:


> A tiny bead of CA (Super glue) on the outside wall of the tires helps a lot.


Tried that, didn't help. I am going to try rubber tires rather than foams to see if that will solve my problems.


----------



## BadSign

MicroRacerM18 said:


> Tried that, didn't help. I am going to try rubber tires rather than foams to see if that will solve my problems.


I'm running 50 shore and Atomic short stiff Spring on the front, 30 shore tires and a medium atomic spring on the rear. CA on all 4 sidewalls.

The front end is the most important for preventing traction rolling. Traction roll is a step beyond oversteer, so you need to take the roll and grip out with spring and tire.

lowering the car is a huge step as well. My ride height is approx. 3mm. Don't use the droop screws to set height, or the car will have no give in the front at all. Use the short atomic springs (I have a spare set if you want to borrow some next week), or cut 1.5 coils off the standard length atomics (red, blue, whites).


----------



## Railroader

I have quite a few of different sets of the slip on wheels for you to try Steve. I am not using that style, so you can try out what you like and use those.


----------



## BadSign

I think the switch to 4 cell will also help. Less speed entering the corners should make a difference.


----------



## BadSign

Steve: 
I found that 42/19 ratio seems pretty good for 4-cell. I think 36/16 is fairly close, though you may not be able to mesh those small gears close enough.


----------



## cwoods34

WINSEEKER were you driving the red car? I think Mustang, don't remember. 

Steve if you get this before you head to Slots I can be there at 5 sharp if you will be. Also if you want bring some of those shock sets you mentioned along with the servo and chassis and I'll see if I like any of them. Being XRAY I'm sure I will 

Wish I could race tonight!  Found a decent setup last night I like but just needs a hair of tweaking. I changed the front springs and my oil all around and it seemed to make the car a bit more aggressive, which I like. I was having a bit of trouble with the sweeper, though. If I got so much as an inch off of the "traction groove" then the rear end would want to drift out bad. Better driving will fix that 

Plus the Hercules of a steering servo I was using was waaay too slow 

I'm stuck with 2-hole pistons all around until I get different shocks, plus the front shock position needs to be moved. These small changes should help out a lot!

Thanks to everyone who's helped me with tuning, before VTA I didn't have any clue about tuning for rubber tires! It gets a ton easier once you find a good general setup that you can tweak from.


P.S. Turns out the JB Weld idea doesn't work so well. The first time I clipped the board or t-boned the barriers it cracked right along where it was split before. Time for a new body!


----------



## BadSign

cwoods34 said:


> P.S. Turns out the JB Weld idea doesn't work so well. The first time I clipped the board or t-boned the barriers it cracked right along where it was split before. Time for a new body!


Need a painter? :wave:


----------



## cwoods34

Thanks but no thanks  I can pull off a simple two-color paint job without screwing it up TOO much!

I saw a picture of a car (don't remember model) and it was sort of a deep turquoise green and medium/light blue combination that was simple and looked good. Can't remember the pattern specifically though, wish I could find it.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Decent turn-out tonight despite the rainy weather. Had a few more new VTA racers, plenty of regulars, and a good turn-out despite a few regulars taking the week off.

This week I remembered to grab all of the main results.

In 1/18 Andre was TQ and had the fast vehicle in the main, but had a bit of trouble. Chad Wilson ended up with a consistent run to take the win.

In Mini Cooper the bite came up a bit. Jay Helson and Brian Smith were having a good battle late, but Jay ended up driving away from Brian to take the win.

In VTA "B" Main Brian Shaw drove a fairly clean race to make the bump to the "A". Brian Bourland drove a "Cordell" special to 2nd place. 

In VTA "A" Greg Hallenbeck was fast with his HPI Pro 4 setting TQ and the win. Bob Cordell fell back to 3rd early but drove good late to take 2nd.


Here are the Race results for Friday 11/14/2008

1/18 Truck (On-Road)
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
*....1....4....26....5m13.556..Chad Wisdom*
....2....1....24....5m01.340..Andre Handsbrough
....3....5....22....5m07.549..Lee Goodwin
....4....3....09....2m49.063..Mike Antonetti
....5....6....05....3m42.657..Kyle Phillips
....6....7....02....0m22.568..Brian Bourland
....7....2....00....0m00.000..Matt Baker

Mini Cooper - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
*....1....1....49...8m08.811..Jay Helson*
....2....2....48...8m00.933..Brian Smith
....3....3....47...8m00.803..Andrew Hansbrough
....4....4....46...8m08.123..Steve Larracey
....5....5....43...8m04.743..Joe Antonetti
....6....6....12...2m46.346..Doug James

Vintage Trans Am - B Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
*....1....1....34...5m03.464..Brian Shaw (Bump to A Main)*
....2....7....33...5m07.490..Brian Bourland **Bob Cordell Special**
....3....3....31...5m00.397..Kenny Jarvis 
....4....2....31...5m06.135..Steve Larracey
....5....4....30...5m05.657..Miguel Gomez
....6....5....00...0m00.000..Bob Yelle - was back with a fast car, but had to withdraw due to a defective servo.
....7....6....00...0m00.000..Dave Kotulic (DNS)

Vintage Trans Am - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
*....1....1....60...8m01.269..Greg Hallenbeck*
....2....2....58...8m05.810..Bob Cordell
....3....3....57...8m06.260..Brian Smith
....4....8....55...8m06.401..Brian Shaw (good use of bump up!)
....5....4....54...8m02.312..Mitch Davidson
....6....7....53...8m05.433..Steve Vaught
....7....6....23...3m37.800..Andre Handsbrough
....8....5....00...0m00.000..Chris Clayton (DNS)


----------



## WINSEEKER

i need some info . 
1, can i put two servos in my VTA ?
2, is there a max waight limit on the VTA ?

see ya all next week , if i can get this tank rollin
bob


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Per the VTA rules, the only weight that is checked is a minimum of 1450 grams so you should be fine.

Not sure how how new your TC3 is, but I've had some issues with the servo saver spring being too short before. I ended up shimming the spring with I think 1 or 2 thin washers. This ended up giving me the tension I needed on the saver while still being able to tighten down the bolt. I usually run cheap Futaba plastic gear servos, and I haven't had a problem since.


----------



## BadSign

WINSEEKER said:


> i need some info .
> 1, can i put two servos in my VTA ?
> 2, is there a max waight limit on the VTA ?
> 
> see ya all next week , if i can get this tank rollin
> bob


Planning for some 4-wheel steering?


----------



## WINSEEKER

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Per the VTA rules, the only weight that is checked is a minimum of 1450 grams so you should be fine.
> 
> Not sure how how new your TC3 is, but I've had some issues with the servo saver spring being too short before. I ended up shimming the spring with I think 1 or 2 thin washers. This ended up giving me the tension I needed on the saver while still being able to tighten down the bolt. I usually run cheap Futaba plastic gear servos, and I haven't had a problem since.


huuummmm ? ill check that out . if nothing else , ill put in a 1/4 scale large servo. lol. thanks Brian!!


----------



## WINSEEKER

BadSign said:


> Planning for some 4-wheel steering?


lol!! but right now im desperate, that could happen


----------



## GHBECK

Great job on the post Smyth!


----------



## Crptracer

Man had a blast Friday night and my car is coming in nicely....On a down note my Dad aka Railbanger is in the hospital with some breathing and other health issuies and they are going to run some tests on monday I will keep you guys posted....


----------



## WINSEEKER

Crptracer said:


> Man had a blast Friday night and my car is coming in nicely....On a down note my Dad aka Railbanger is in the hospital with some breathing and other health issuies and they are going to run some tests on monday I will keep you guys posted....


SORRY TO HEAR THAT STEVE!!! MY THOUGHTS AND PRAYERS ARE WITH HIM

BOB


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Raced in Danville today (jtechracing.com). Good group of guys and had a decent VTA turn-out. Maybe we will see a few of their racers on a Friday. It is only about 100 miles from Hobbytown.


----------



## Railroader

http://www.jtecracing.com/

I thought that pole at Indy Slots was bothersome...


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

The only time the poles came into play was at the start of the race since we lined up on the back straight.

Speaking of racing, Bob was qualified 2nd and I was 4th. I forgot to fully tighten my motor cam and my car just sat at the line at the start of the race. I was surprised since I ran multiple practice laps. Bob was having a good race, but clipped a board and broke a caster block. 

Best part of racing at the other tracks near Slots has been meeting a lot of new racers running VTA. Since Slots runs Friday nights, we've generated some interest and gotten a few racers to travel. For any racers interested in traveling and running on-road on Sundays: Danville, IL (http://jtecracing.com) and Hamilton, OH (http://tri-statehobbies.com/) are both less than 120 miles from Slots.

Other tracks running VTA around the area that I'm aware of are Ft. Wayne, IN (http://summitrcraceway.com/) and Mishiwaka, IN (http://www.michianarc.com). For a list of tracks running VTA, check out the USVTA website. Here is a link to their track listings (http://www.apexspeed.com/usvintagetransam/tracks/index.html)


----------



## Railroader

IndyRC_Racer said:


> The only time the poles came into play was at the start of the race since we lined up on the back straight.


I meant for track setup. Do they leave the same layout down?



IndyRC_Racer said:


> Best part of racing at the other tracks near Slots has been meeting a lot of new racers running VTA. Since Slots runs Friday nights, we've generated some interest and gotten a few racers to travel. For any racers interested in traveling and running on-road on Sundays: Danville, IL (http://jtecracing.com) and Hamilton, OH (http://tri-statehobbies.com/) are both less than 120 miles from Slots.
> 
> Other tracks running VTA around the area that I'm aware of are Ft. Wayne, IN (http://summitrcraceway.com/) and Mishiwaka, IN (http://www.michianarc.com). For a list of tracks running VTA, check out the USVTA website. Here is a link to their track listings (http://www.apexspeed.com/usvintagetransam/tracks/index.html)


What time did jtecracing start on Sunday?


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

The program started about 11am, but since they are on Central that is actually noon Eastern. They ran 2 heats and a main.

Not sure about layout, but basically it seemed like a permanent oval track with dedicated on-road infield. They ran the classes with jumps at the start of the rounds - 1/10 scale stadium trucks and 1/18 scale trucks. They could also remove 1 board to quickly switch between oval and road course.


----------



## WINSEEKER

Hey Guys!!! Look Out Iv Been Doing Some Thinking.. And Thats Dangerous!!!

What Would Happen If You Put Velcro Strips Under Each End Of The 2 By 4 ? Would That Hold The Boards In Place When The Cars Smack Them?. Velcro Will Stick To The CARPET. Just Something I Was Thinking About. 
Bob


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I believe that some track systems do use velco on the bottom of the boards to help hold them in place.

Okay, enough about other tracks 

With the holidays coming up, I'm glad Slots races on-road on Fridays!!!. Gives me plenty of time for holiday activities on the weekends. Let's see if we can get a record number of cars this season on a Friday for all classes.


----------



## cwoods34

Steve that ITF chassis is sick. It took me awhile to get the shocks mounted since they use different size ball cups and the caps aren't interchangeable, but they are finally on. :freak:

I don't have anything to use as posts for the battery strap to fasten onto, but luckily I found some spare Savage parts that will work perfect with a little bit of cutting. That and a velcro strip and the battery will be secure. I had to cut half an ear off of the servo for it to fit, or it'd rub the drive shaft! Also I have any type of 24 tooth servo horn you could want but that KO Propo uses a 25 tooth, so I'll have to find something at the store. I did have one but it was too long and caused the steering turnbuckle to rub the drive shaft. 

Otherwise it went together without any problems! :thumbsup: 

Might not make it this Friday, either. My 21st birthday and I don't know what my plans are yet  :drunk:


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Well, there is a bar with live music on Fridays just a few doors from Slots. You could race then celebrate afterwards.


----------



## Railroader

WINSEEKER said:


> Hey Guys!!! Look Out Iv Been Doing Some Thinking.. And Thats Dangerous!!!
> 
> What Would Happen If You Put Velcro Strips Under Each End Of The 2 By 4 ? Would That Hold The Boards In Place When The Cars Smack Them?. Velcro Will Stick To The CARPET. Just Something I Was Thinking About.
> Bob


It is a possibility. I have a small/med. sized trip of velcro I can donate to the cause Friday.

Just letting you all know, I might be racing a new class this Friday. Tamiya Lunch Boxes! Believe it or not, I bought a kit. I anticipate very little competition, and I will take first (and only) place every week. The only other person I know who owns one is Doug.


----------



## WINSEEKER

Railroader said:


> It is a possibility. I have a small/med. sized trip of velcro I can donate to the cause Friday.
> 
> Just letting you all know, I might be racing a new class this Friday. Tamiya Lunch Boxes! Believe it or not, I bought a kit. I anticipate very little competition, and I will take first (and only) place every week. The only other person I know who owns one is Doug.


I HAVE SOME STRIPS ALSO THAT ILL BRING


----------



## WINSEEKER

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Per the VTA rules, the only weight that is checked is a minimum of 1450 grams so you should be fine.
> 
> Not sure how how new your TC3 is, but I've had some issues with the servo saver spring being too short before. I ended up shimming the spring with I think 1 or 2 thin washers. This ended up giving me the tension I needed on the saver while still being able to tighten down the bolt. I usually run cheap Futaba plastic gear servos, and I haven't had a problem since.


BRIAN! I CHECKED MY SERVO SAVER . AND THE SLID BAR WAS DIRTY AND STICKING . AND THE SERVO SAVER ITS SELF WAS REAL SOFT!!! SO UNDER IMPACT IT WOULD SLAM TO A DEAD STOP AND DRIVE RIGHT THRU THE SERVO GEARS. AND BLOW THEM OUT. SO I PUT IN A COMPLETE NEW SERVO SAVER WITH THE PROPER TENSION AND A NEW STEEL GEAR SERVO 
S9452 SO I SHOULD BE GOOD TO GO. THANKS FOR YOUR HELP. 
BOB


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Bob, glad you found your issue. There was a similar issue on the 1st generation B4/T4 offroad vehicles. The original servo saver spring was a bit soft, but Associated upgraded it with what they called an HD Spring.

I should add that to any racer having issues with sloppy steering or striping servos gears should check their servo saver to make sure it is working optimally. I know from my personal experience with the TC3 (& TC4) is that the screw can occasionally work itself loose. Also on other vehicles the spring collar can work itself loose.


----------



## cwoods34

@Indy I hear them playing all the time when I leave and the music is never good. Yes, AC/DC sucks, no matter how good your band can play it *takes cover* 

But in all seriousness my dad was wanting to let me go gamble away $20 at the casino. Free $20 is good no matter how you look at it. And my friend Trey was wanting to, uh, have me join him in partaking of activities at certain alcohol-serving institutions typically better suited to single men who don't have girlfriends or wives they can upset. You know what I'm talking about 

Didn't think that was such a good idea...... so it's either racing or partying at home.

Ok back to RC!...... :dude:

Getting a new Camaro body this week, probably won't be done until next week, though! I'll be sure to put tape or something on the inside BEFORE I race it and destroy it.


----------



## Crptracer

Cwoods.....You could probably use a tc5 batt straps and posts.....However did you sand and ca glue the chassis before you put it all together....I would also like to give you some advice about your 21st birthday plans:

you should race first as the bars dont close till 3am and your gonna want to pace yourself :drunk: and as far as where to go hell you only turn 21 one time..:hat:


----------



## WINSEEKER

Crptracer said:


> Cwoods.....You could probably use a tc5 batt straps and posts.....However did you sand and ca glue the chassis before you put it all together....I would also like to give you some advice about your 21st birthday plans:
> 
> you should race first as the bars dont close till 3am and your gonna want to pace yourself :drunk: and as far as where to go hell you only turn 21 one time..:hat:


CWOOD. IF YOU NEED A BATT POST AND STRAP FOR TC5 I HAVE A NEW ONE YOU CAN HAVE . I DONT USE THEM 
BOB


----------



## BadSign

I believe Doug has been approached on the velcro idea and rejected it- afraid it will tear out carpet fibers. He may change his mind however.

Steve, sorry to hear about your Dad. Hope everything's okay. I went through those emotions last month when my old man had a tumerous kidney removed. Be praying for your Dad.


----------



## Crptracer

Thanks for all the well wishes and I spoke with my mom and there is a chance he will becoming home tommorrow...But he will have to return in 6 weeks for another chest xray and CT scan they are hoping it is just severe bronchitis and imflamation they are seeing and not anything of a cancer type nature......Keeping our fingers crossed.....


----------



## Crptracer

On a MUCH lighter note I have some more landscape pavers I could bring in for more ballast...I wouldnt think velcro wouldnt do much good w/the boards....however not hitting them would extremely help not sure I can accomplish that for an entire race myself....


----------



## Crptracer

DECEMBER 14th-USVTA Midwest Series 2nd stop Summit Raceway

We are trying to put together racers to head up to Ft.Wayne, I myself am looking at going up on Saturday the 13th and leaving around noon and I could probably take 2 maybe 3 guys w/me depending on the amount of equipment. Rooms are pretty reasonable and even better when you can split the cost....Right now Cwoods has shown interest and CClay also but am waiting PM response back about overnight....Rockin and Indy are both confirmed WINSEEKER is a slight maybe....So Let me know if anyone else is interested and you will be asked again friday night as we would like to show up with good numbers to show them boys up north HOW WE DO IT and show them some support at the same time....:thumbsup:


----------



## Crptracer

BadSign this is your best chance to make a R/C trip out of town....Dont let it slip by.....It will be a good time.....


----------



## cwoods34

No thanks on the TC5 parts, I did a little "engineering" and made some battery posts that accommodate the stock TC4 battery strap, I'm just going to put a strip of velcro on the top of the battery and bottom of the strap so it doesn't slide back and forth. Got the wheels on, so tomorrow I will get the proper servo horn and she should be ready to go! I wish the chassis used the stock motor mount with the better system of setting the gear mesh. Loosening 2 screws from the top is much easier than loosening 2 screws from the back through arms, shafts, etc.  

Ya see, if I stay home for my 21st I'll get treated to a nice steak dinner and just, uh, rehydrate myself with certain beverages and stay at home with some friends and "the wife". I'm usually not one to, eh, over-partake of such commodities, but since it's a special occasion I might as well celebrate :drunk:

Steve as far as I know I'd be able to head up north on the 14th. If you can get room rates and such that'd be great, that way I know what to expect. I don't have too much crap, a big tote and my tackle box can fit everything I'd need. Any pics or a link to the track? I'd like to see it first. I need to get my arse in gear and invest in some things like a nice assortment of pinions, spare set of tires, etc. I got a couple of spare parts like arms, hubs, etc. a few days ago, but going to a different track will require a gear change and some tuning. 

It'd be my first important "big" race, so I don't wanna forget anything or do something stupid that would ruin it ya know.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

And on another light note: According to the Billboards around 465 there is a casino 16 miles east of I-465 on I-74 or 26 miles north on I-69, and is open 24/7. I also hear that they have a bar, a restuarant, and live entertiainment.

But I wouldn't know anything about that...


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I posted on the Summit thread on Hobbytalk to post some pictures. I'll link to it when they are up.

The track is located in a strip mall. There is a covered sidewalk in front of the track where you can easily load/unload your stuff. It is a very nice track/facility with a lot of pit space. There is an on-site hobby store that usually has parts for the Associated touring cars. If you are only going to travel to one track other than Slots this year, Ft. Wayne is well worth it. They know how to run big races!

If we can get a big group to travel, we should be able to help each other with parts if needed. Between all of us going, there will probably be enough parts to build a spare car!


----------



## Crptracer

Summits website has some photos


----------



## Crptracer

Here is a pic from the ROAR Race


----------



## cwoods34

Wow, much bigger than our track, looks nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## BadSign

Crptracer said:


> DECEMBER 14th-USVTA Midwest Series 2nd stop Summit Raceway
> 
> We are trying to put together racers to head up to Ft.Wayne, I myself am looking at going up on Saturday the 13th and leaving around noon and I could probably take 2 maybe 3 guys w/me depending on the amount of equipment. Rooms are pretty reasonable and even better when you can split the cost....Right now Cwoods has shown interest and CClay also but am waiting PM response back about overnight....Rockin and Indy are both confirmed WINSEEKER is a slight maybe....So Let me know if anyone else is interested and you will be asked again friday night as we would like to show up with good numbers to show them boys up north HOW WE DO IT and show them some support at the same time....:thumbsup:


I could definately go the week after. Or even 2 weeks after. Can't go that week, however. Got a commitment that night with the kids.


----------



## WINSEEKER

Indy Racer
That Red Paint We Talk About Friday ..is...[ Pactra Rc254 Racing Red ] The Color On The Can Dont Look Anything Like The Real Color.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

As promised, here is the link to some Ft. Wayne Summit Raceway pictures on their website - (http://www.summitrcraceway.com/roadcourse.html).


----------



## Railroader

There's something vaguely familiar in this picture... can't seem to pin-point it...


----------



## BadSign

That's cold.


----------



## Railroader




----------



## Crptracer

You guys are funny.....


----------



## Crptracer

You guys will get to race this character on friday..


----------



## Railroader

Crptracer said:


> View attachment 69729
> You guys will get to race this character on friday..


Dude, I am sorry.


----------



## Crptracer

FRIDAY NIGHT ROLL CALL

1.Crptracer-VTA
2.M.Davidson-VTA
3.IndyRCracer-VTA,COOPER
4.RockinBob-VTA,Cooper
5.WINSEEKER-VTA
6.BadSign-VTA,1/18th
7.RailRoader-VTA,1/18th?,Cooper?
8.G.Haulinbeck-VTA
9.B.Shaw-VTA
10.A.Hansbourgh-VTA,Cooper
11.D.Kotulic-VTA
12.M.Gomez-VTA,Cooper
13.Gomez-VTA,Cooper
14.S.Larracey-VTA,COOPER
15.cwoods-VTA
16.1Brownguy-VTA
17.CClay-VTA
18.K.Jarvis-VTA
19.Possible Ohio Chuck-VTA,Cooper
20.Possible guest Driver For the Cordell race team

Usuall suspects please post if you cant make it or talk to someone who cant make it!!!!!


----------



## BadSign

Looks like 3 mains of VTA again! Bring your 18th scalers as well, fellas.


----------



## cwoods34

Still a maybe/maybe not for me tomorrow, still haven't figured out plans!


----------



## Railroader

Crptracer said:


> FRIDAY NIGHT ROLL CALL
> 
> 
> 7.RailRoader-VTA,1/18th?,Cooper?


VTA, Tamiya Lunch Box, 1/18th TC, BRP Spec, Mini Cooper, ... and many more!


----------



## cwoods34

Err I mean Friday.... today's only Wednesday :freak:


----------



## CClay1282

I will be there to try out some new things on the ole TC4.


----------



## Crptracer

Railroader said:


> VTA, Tamiya Lunch Box, 1/18th TC, BRP Spec, Mini Cooper, ... and many more!


Maybe you should consider dropping a couple of classes.....:freak:....If you dont want to marshall we can work somethin out


----------



## Crptracer

cwoods34 said:


> Still a maybe/maybe not for me tomorrow, still haven't figured out plans!



Whats there to figure out.....You race then you can do whatever you want after that.....You need to get your priorities in check.....


----------



## Crptracer

Houston.....You gonna run Friday.....???????


----------



## 1BrownGuy

Crptracer said:


> Houston.....You gonna run Friday.....???????


not sure yet. this will be my first free night( 7 weeks of robot building) of "nothing" l may want to keep it stress free.


----------



## Crptracer

Crptracer said:


> Whats there to figure out.....You race then you can do whatever you want after that.....You need to get your priorities in check.....


Houston ....you and cwoods need to really think about whats important.....:wave:


----------



## Crptracer

Do they make a white or black 5 spoke HPI rim?


----------



## Crptracer

Rockin you have PM


----------



## 1BrownGuy

Crptracer I am still trying to get my sleep schedule normal again.

But the cool thing is i got to see a very large hobby shop in Japan called "Tam Tam". 

IT WAS UNBELIEVABLE! they had a outdoor asphalt road corse (Very cool) every single car (not avaible in US) i have ever wanted to buy IN STOCK not to mention unlimited parts ,tires, and rims. lexan bodys stuff not even here yet.....god I was in heaven I dont think i even blinked while i was in there! so organized it was unreal I got some video of the shop. 

Also picked me up a car kit from ABC hobby. Talk about tough choices I wanted 7 of them but had to narrow it down to one dont get me started on the rim selection ...totally bad arse!

probably the nicest hobby shop I have ever set foot in.Cant wait to go back next year

I dont know how they keep such a high level of inventory but it was impressive.


----------



## rockin_bob13

Carpet, you have a PM


----------



## Railroader

1BrownGuy said:


> Crptracer I am still trying to get my sleep schedule normal again.
> 
> But the cool thing is i got to see a very large hobby shop in Japan called "Tam Tam".
> 
> IT WAS UNBELIEVABLE! they had a outdoor asphalt road corse (Very cool) every single car (not avaible in US) i have ever wanted to buy IN STOCK not to mention unlimited parts ,tires, and rims. lexan bodys stuff not even here yet.....god I was in heaven I dont think i even blinked while i was in there! so organized it was unreal I got some video of the shop.
> 
> Also picked me up a car kit from ABC hobby. Talk about tough choices I wanted 7 of them but had to narrow it down to one dont get me started on the rim selection ...totally bad arse!
> 
> probably the nicest hobby shop I have ever set foot in.Cant wait to go back next year
> 
> I dont know how they keep such a high level of inventory but it was impressive.


Don't censor yourself Houston. Tell us how you really feel.

:freak: <---- me, jealous.


----------



## j21moss

Houston.. how was the trip and the Contest for the almight Robots??


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Houston, welcome back. If someone wants stress free racing bring out an 1/18 scale.

CarpetRacer - here is a link on Tower for HPI Vintage Wheels (http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/WTI0095P?FVSEARCH=hpi+vintage). I know that Indy Slots has some of the wheels in stock or you might give Cordell a call.


----------



## cwoods34

When I went to get my rims/tires I had to go with the black Stock rims because that was the only matching set Doug had  but oh well, we all know the stockers have a larger face so they are more aerodynamic. 

Don't tell me about priorities!  You're the one that said you only turn 21 once, right? Who says I can't be ":drunk:" BEFORE the bars open :thumbsup:

Anyone else notice how Steve likes to post 3 or 4 times in a row instead of 1 big post? 

The post count isn't some kind of competition man  

But in all seriousness I will try to have the car ready to go for tomorrow. I just got a crap-ton of Vendetta parts in so I may have my Vendetta to buzz around with too, but it has the stock VR3 motor so it's no speed demon....

....yet .....


----------



## Railroader

Crptracer said:


> Maybe you should consider dropping a couple of classes.....:freak:....If you dont want to marshall we can work somethin out


Guilty! About the only thing I don't race is mini-Sliders.

Hey, I even marshal on days I don't race!


----------



## Crptracer

cwoods34 said:


> When I went to get my rims/tires I had to go with the black Stock rims because that was the only matching set Doug had  but oh well, we all know the stockers have a larger face so they are more aerodynamic.
> 
> Don't tell me about priorities!  You're the one that said you only turn 21 once, right? Who says I can't be ":drunk:" BEFORE the bars open
> 
> Anyone else notice how Steve likes to post 3 or 4 times in a row instead of 1 big post?
> 
> The post count isn't some kind of competition man
> 
> But in all seriousness I will try to have the car ready to go for tomorrow. I just got a crap-ton of Vendetta parts in so I may have my Vendetta to buzz around with too, but it has the stock VR3 motor so it's no speed demon....
> 
> ....yet .....



This is why I post 3 or 4 times to avoid this^^^....


----------



## Crptracer

Railroader said:


> Guilty! About the only thing I don't race is mini-Sliders.
> 
> Hey, I even marshal on days I don't race!


 Dont forget your camera....:freak:.....Really thats not a bad idea since we have so many heats....:thumbsup:.....Can you fit that in....:drunk:


----------



## cwoods34

Nothing wrong with big posts  Just means I got a lot to say!

And I gotta say, Steve are you still gonna bring that tweak stationmajigger?

From the looks of it unless something horrible goes wrong I should be able to race tomorrow.


----------



## BadSign

I'll bring mine just in case. A bit different from Crpt's.


----------



## TrebingRacing

Has anyone shown any interest in Vendetta Touring or 1/14 touring? I've picked up one of the Vendetta TC's and a couple of Recoil Pro's since they are now $100.

Michael and I should be there with at least the Coopers. I may run VTA if I can get the body painted tonight or tomorrow.

BTW, I'll be listing the rest of my XRAY M18 stuff on EBAY come Sunday. If anyone is interested in anything let me know. I'd love to not have to pay EBAY for selling it all. I have a complete stock non-pro with 180 motor servo and 4 cell United RC pack. A non-pro roller with ball diffs, early Motek thick chassis, aluminum motor mount that has three pair of mounting holes plus some other hop ups. A ton of spare parts, loads of wheels (most are brand new), 2 NIP HPI corvette bodies and more.

Chris Trebing


----------



## Railroader

Steve V. (aka Crptracer) has been chomping at the bit to race those things. A couple recoils have been showing up, but no one has raced them yet.

You could race the vendetta with the 1/18th TC 4WD Fireball 4-cell class.


----------



## TrebingRacing

Railroader said:


> Steve V. (aka Crptracer) has been chomping at the bit to race those things. A couple recoils have been showing up, but no one has raced them yet.
> 
> You could race the vendetta with the 1/18th TC 4WD Fireball 4-cell class.


I'm not sure that the Vendetta TC is really 1/18 scale. I also not sure what would be considered "fair" motor and battery.

We may just play with it to see how equal it may be to the XRAY or Micro RS4. I may also bring my Bud's car to mess aroung with.


----------



## Railroader

Do you have a Venom Fireball 370 motor? That's what we are running in the x-ray/HPI class.

There may be enough for a vendetta TC stock car class. That's the way you guys should run it. Everything stock but the radio.

I also plan on bringing a BRP car tomorrow.


----------



## Railroader

This was posted in an Indy Slots oval thread: 



> Rules for 18 scale BRP
> BRP only cars SC18V2M, SC18V2,SC18
> 4 cell 2/3 cells 1500 max
> Ball bearings in fonts only, stock bushings in rear
> BRP tires only
> Motor- Associated #21210 super 370 only
> Pinions- Losi plastic or 12,14,16,17 only
> spur 52T


A few of us also plan on running our BRP cars on the road course.


----------



## MicroRacerM18

BTW said:


> Chris, I might be interested in a few of the items. My M18 non-pro needs a little refreshing. I will be there Friday, we can talk then.
> 
> Count me in for VTA and 1/18. I am parking the cooper for a few weeks. Tom, you said you had some 4-cell batts for loan? I may need to borrow one, I only have 5-cell right now.


----------



## BadSign

Chris,

The Vendetta TC is pretty close in size to the M18/MRS4- much more than RC18R cars. I think with foam tires it could be pretty competitive with the other chassis.

Reports are the Recoil is being discontinued and the Sportwerks line is being phased out. That's keeping a lot of people away.


----------



## TrebingRacing

BadSign said:


> Chris,
> 
> The Vendetta TC is pretty close in size to the M18/MRS4- much more than RC18R cars. I think with foam tires it could be pretty competitive with the other chassis.
> 
> Reports are the Recoil is being discontinued and the Sportwerks line is being phased out. That's keeping a lot of people away.


The price dropped to $100 for the Spashette Pro when they anounced that they were discontinuing the line. I couldn't resist getting one for that price if for nothing else but to play with it. Parts will be available until 2010.


----------



## WINSEEKER

oops !!!!! wanted to put a pic on my new paint job for fort wayne if i get to go. !! 
but it looks like im not smart enough to do that.!! maybe next time. ill read some more on this. 
sorry . 
see you all tonight


----------



## WINSEEKER

ok here we go i think


----------



## Railroader

Looks very good Bob!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

*On-Road Racing at Indy Slots Friday 11/21/08*​*Classes include Vintage Trans Am, Mini Coopers, 1/18 scale*​*Racing starts at 7pm - and as always, 3 cars makes a class!*
Indy Slots Inc 
317-787-7568 
5135 S Emerson Ave, 
Indianapolis, IN 46237​
Projected roll call for Friday 11/21/2008. 

*1/18 scale vehicles: (7 vehicles last week)*
Projected 6+

*Mini Coopers: (6 cars last week)*
Projected 8+

*VTA: (14 cars last week)*
Projected 14+

*Classes Railroader will be running: VTA, Tamiya Lunch Box, 1/18th TC, BRP Spec, Mini Cooper, ... and many more!*


There has been some interest in running BRP cars. I pulled this info from the Indy Slots Figure 8 Thread on Hobbytalk.



smokefan said:


> Rules for 18 scale BRP
> BRP only cars SC18V2M, SC18V2,SC18
> 4 cell 2/3 cells 1500 max
> COT bodies with stock wing or regular stockcar bodies with no spoiler
> Ball bearings in fonts only, stock bushings in rear
> BRP tires only
> Motor- Associated #21210 super 370 only
> Pinions- Losi plastic or 12,14,16,17 only
> spur 52T
> We are all running the stock V2M chassie so that way we can run Road course also. This is what we all agreed to up here, we feel it will produce good close racing and not cost and arm or leg. lol
> 
> Looks like we will be back down this Sun for some BRP racing and I think some Outlaw slider also. maybe 18T truck


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here are a few reminders for all racers new & old to Indy Slots.

- On Friday nights we run 2 heats and a main.
- All racers are required to turn marshal the heat/main after they race. Please drop off your car in your pits quickly and return to the track to marshal. If you cannot marshal after you race, it is your responsibility to find another racer to marshal in your place.
- Slots uses an AMB system, so personal transponders are recommended but not required to race. House transponders are available.
- VTA runs 5 minute qualifiers and an 8 minute "A" main. At a minimum the winner of a lower main (B/C/D, etc) will bump up to the next higher main. All lower mains are 5 minutes.
- Mini Cooper runs 5 minute qualifiers and 5 minute mains. We may request an 8 minute "A" main if time permits.
- 1/18 scale classes will be run as a combined class if there isn't 3 of a specific car to run as a separate class. For example, if there are (2) 1/18 scale touring cars and (4) 1/18 scale stadium trucks, the cars will be grouped in with the trucks for a 6 car class. 

The message isn't meant to be all inclusive, so feel free to add anything that I may have missed.


----------



## j21moss

Come on Bob!!!!!!!!!! A Camaro??????????? Sheez.. going to come out and help ya!!!! LOL


----------



## WINSEEKER

j21moss said:


> Come on Bob!!!!!!!!!! A Camaro??????????? Sheez.. going to come out and help ya!!!! LOL


lol !!!!! hey come on out . i need all the help i can get. .


----------



## cwoods34

That body looks nice, but I think its the wheels that make it!

The Vendetta TC is very much 1/18, it basically has the same wheelbase as the 18 series and just seems bigger due to the wideness of the chassis and front bumper. 

Recoils for $100?!?!? Hmmm....


----------



## WINSEEKER

cwoods34 said:


> That body looks nice, but I think its the wheels that make it!
> 
> The Vendetta TC is very much 1/18, it basically has the same wheelbase as the 18 series and just seems bigger due to the wideness of the chassis and front bumper.
> 
> Recoils for $100?!?!? Hmmm....


lol!! your right... wheels is like a dress pair of shoes. . and make a differance on how dress up you are.... lol !!!! a suite with work shoes dont get it
see ya tonight!!


----------



## CClay1282

Looks good bob. Cant wait to trade some paint tonight! 

Did you put you a good servo in that car?


----------



## WINSEEKER

CClay1282 said:


> Looks good bob. Cant wait to trade some paint tonight!
> 
> Did you put you a good servo in that car?


yes sir sure did!!!! should be in good shape for tonight. !!!:woohoo:


----------



## CClay1282

Awesome bob. I made some changes to my car, so hopefully it will hook up better tonight.


----------



## WINSEEKER

CClay1282 said:


> Awesome bob. I made some changes to my car, so hopefully it will hook up better tonight.


good!!!! hope you get it hooked up. .... looking forwARD to a great night of racing with ya.
see ya there


----------



## CClay1282

Its gotta be better than last friday night, with all that happened to me!


----------



## racer57

Bob,

It's Dustin Malicoat

I spoke with your wife earlier today. Check out www.iracing.com You might like what you see.


----------



## j21moss

oh yeah Dustin!!!!!!!!!! I do like!!!!


----------



## racer57

Ya Jerry i just spent the last 5 hours on there racing.:woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Big turn-outs tonight. Thanks to everyone for keeping the showing moving. We had enough 1/18 touring cars to run a separate heat tonight. Also had 19 cars in VTA - a new record! Had some new racers in Mini-Cooper as well.

Here are the Race results for Friday 11/21/2008

1/18 Trucks (On-Road)
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
*....1....1....31....5m08.511..Brian Bourland*
....2....2....30....5m00.579..Mark Lyons
....3....3....30....5m05.939..Cody Woods
....4....4....29....5m08.710..Andre Handsbrough
....5....7....18....5m06.276..Chad Wisdom
....6..10....16....5m13.369..Skylar White
....7....8....13....3m52.020..Ian Piccione
....8....9....12....3m14.225..Cory Warren
....9....6....07....4m09.048..Scott Lagler
..10....5....00....0m00.000..Rich Lagler

1/18 Touring 
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
*....1....2....32....5m04.484..Brian Vanderveen*
....2....3....31....5m00.969..Tom Johnson
....3....5....29....5m02.035..Steve Larracey
....4....1....00....0m00.000..Mark Lyons
....5....4....00....0m00.000..Joey Collins

Mini Cooper - B Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
*....1....3....25...5m00.659..Brian Smith (Bump to A Main)*
....2....2....24...5m06.653..Doug James
....3....1....22...5m09.111..Rocky Piccione
....4....5....20...5m15.099..Mathew Kopetsky
....5....4....04...2m45.576..Kent Pruit


Mini Cooper - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
*....1....1....51...8m06.948..Chuck Pfahler*
....2....3....49...8m03.304..Tom Johnson
....3....4....48...8m00.483..Andre Handbrough
....4....7....47...8m05.671..Brian Smith
....5....5....46...8m10.804..Cam Gomez
....6....6....44...8m06.312..Miguel Gomez
....7....2....39...8m01.620..Brian Shaw

Vintage Trans Am - B Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name..(Fast Lap)
--------------------------------------------
*....1..10....34...5m06.441..Chris Clayton (7.927)*
....2....2....31...5m03.175..Gary Fanning (8.793)
....3....3....31...5m07.827..Steve Larracey (9.063)
....4....8....30...5m07.224..Miguel Gomez (8.936)
....5....1....29...5m01.930..Kenny Jarvis (8.668)
....6....5....27...4m46.550..Ezra Willis (9.172)
....7....7....24...5m05.175..Cam Gomez (9.200)
....8....6....15...2m50.175..Tom Johnson (8.951)
....9....4....00...0m00.000..Cody Woods
..10..09....00...0m00.000..Mitch Davidson
..11..xx....00...0m00.000..Chuck Pfahler (fast car, but broken rear diff kept out of mains)


Vintage Trans Am - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name..(Fast Lap)
--------------------------------------------
*....1....1....60...8m06.780..Greg Hallenbeck (7.381)*
....2....2....59...8m05.954..Brian Smith (7.610)
....3....4....59...8m20.854..Bob Cordell (7.491)
....4....3....57...8m15.381..Brian VanderVeen (7.548)
....5....5....54...8m13.747..Brian Shaw (7.898)
....6....7....44...6m37.620..Bob Yelle (7.786)
....7....6....36...5m35.032..Steve Vaught (7.738)
....8....9....31...5m01.193..Chris Clayton (7.606)
....9....8....26...3m58.602..Andre Handsbrough (8.126)


----------



## BadSign

I really enjoyed the rolling start in VTA last night. Not so big a fan of the "competition yellow", however. Reminded me of F1 racing following a "safety car" excursion. 
The racing is getting very intense at the top level of VTA, and every little tweak is making a difference. Excellent driving from our top 3 finisher, Greg, Brian and Bob. I feel like I'm getting closer over the last 5 weeks, if it wasn't for those occasional "short turns" I still pull every few laps.

Enjoyed micro touring last night as well. We had 4 M18's and an 18R last night. The stock 18R with 6 cells looks to be pretty equal in speed with our standard 5c/Fireball combo. Cornering is a different story- too much traction rolling for the associateds.


*Indy:* Could you post the fast laps for the VTA A-Main? I was checking my lap times and something seems wrong to me. Thanks


----------



## TrebingRacing

Let me preface this by saying that I'm NOT angry or upset, but want to make sure this doesn't happen to anyone else, especially when new or potential racers show up and can't find a pit spot.

I wish Michael and I would have been able to stick around and race, but there were no pit spaces except for two over by the front door and there was no power to plug in to. We looked for unused power strips, but only found extension cords. We asked racers that were taking up more than one spot if they would mind moving some of their gear so we could pit and were looked at like we asked them for a million bucks. Some others were sitting in open spots watching movies or on their laptops. I heard Dave ask for people to make room for others to pit, but didn't see anyone doing so. I wans't feeling very assertive last night to really push the issue either. I would have settled for 2 separate spots as we don't have to pit together or even one spot that er could have pitted from provided there was enough power for our chargers.

I'm almost certain that none of you reading this were asked to move some of your equipment to make room for us because I know most of you on here and were only taking up one spot and if you had extra stuff it was in a tub or box on the floor. 

I know this is what a track owner wants (a full crowd), but we've paid for memberships and would like to be shown a little more courtesy.

I also recognize that we were late getting there, but registration was still open.

My observation is that classes may be getting too many due to participation in each class to run them all on Friday night. Maybe 1/18 needs to run on Saturday only. Onroad during the day and offroad in the evening. Leave the VTA and Coopers on Friday as 2/3 were 10th scale last night and I've seen where there have been A, B and C Mains for VTA. Add what we would have raced last night (2 Cooper and 1 VTA) and there may have been 3 VTA heats/mains. I know that there were a bunch running 1/18 and 1/10 and would have still taken up pit spaces, but there were several only running 1/18 and that would have opened some pit spaces.

I know most of us that have been racing at Indy Slots for years are courteous and limit ourselves to a single spot, but the more you bring to race multiple classes the more space you need to work out of.

We'll be getting there earlier from now on due to what we experienced last night, we'll only be taking one pit spot each, but I believe that other may experience the same as pit spots are filled up.

I'm going to talk to Doug first off to let him know what we experienced and that it won't keep us from coming back at all because we both enjoy racing there and being around all of you and secondly to see if there is some way to move classes around ot make more pits available or have power at all pit spaces.

Again, I'm not angry or upset, but want to make sure this doesn't happen to anyone else, especially when new or potential racers show up and can't find a pit spot.

Please let me know how you feel about what I have posted or what you think as I take criticism VERY WELL.

We'll be there early tonight and will be back (early) next Friday night.

Chris Trebing


----------



## TrebingRacing

What time did the racing finish last night?

Chris


----------



## BadSign

Chris:

I was in the same boat as you. I pitted right behind the driver's stand and squeezed in as much as I could. My kids wanted to watch a movie, and I told them they'd have to find their own outlet somewhere else. I'd really like to see power at all the tables, particularly at the door and by the stairs.

As far as Micro goes, this was the original Friday night class. While it may be down now, I think it's on the upswing. All of us in the micro class are racing VTA or Mini, and getting there two nights in a row would be tough for us (except Tom. He has a sleeping bag under the driver stand). If it was moved to Saturday the class would die. 

I think David ran things well for such a big turnout. I really appreciated the re-shuffle before round 2, as it gave me chance to run in a cleaner race and pick up more laps. 

I think in the future we should take it upon ourselves as a group to police the "space issue". We already do it for marshalling, grid set-up, etc.


----------



## BadSign

TrebingRacing said:


> What time did the racing finish last night?
> 
> Chris


11:30


----------



## Railroader

I've been in the place before Chris and MAN IS IT IRRITATING!!! It happened to me at two tracks outside of Indianapolis, and only because I was insistent on racing, did I get a pit spot (admittedly, the worst one in the place). I asked people to make some room and some of the looks I got made my want to become violent, and I am not "that guy". Only after finding the owner did anyone move. I am a pretty insistent guy, but not everyone is like me and most people would probably walk away and go home. At one track I wish I had done just that as the other guys were not friendly and basically wouldn't talk to me.

At other tracks I have seen people save spots for other racers even after qualifying has started. I have also seen places where people that show up once a month still have premium spots with their equipment always set up (and no, they did not rent the spot).

The fact that you pay a membership, came to race, couldn't find a pit spot even though there certainly were plenty to be had, and then left without racing seriously disappoints me in my opinion of fellow racers. Us regulars should make a it a point to ask fellow racers to be courteous and accommodating.

Slots has been having some major issues with people swiping the power strips lately. I showed up early Tuesday before anyone was there and noticed about half as many strips as there usually is. I am going to start packing one of my own strips from now on.

I raced 3 classes last night and only need one full pit space. I have also seen people race two classes and take up the equivalent of 2 1/2 pit spaces. It is not about the number of classes. It is about courtesy. Though, I do plan on limiting myself to two classes.

If we race on the hour, do our heats at 7 pm, 8 pm, and mains at 9:15, we still have plenty of time and can get out of there by 10:30. We can squeeze 8 heats in easily in each hour. 9 if we push our selves. What is killing us is the "wait a minute, I forgot to XXXXXX". When we accommodate one guy slow to get his car ready, we inconvenience all the other guys on the driver's stand ready to race. And we inconvenience ourselves for the rest of the night. We need to start sticking to a schedule, and if you aren't ready, you don't race that heat. 

Some guys don't mind racing until midnight, but some don't/can't and we will have a very difficult time attracting people with a long drive if we don't get out at a reasonable time.

I would also like to see you and Michael pit together if that's what you want. If you see another situation like you did last night, and you see I only have one open pit space next to me, let me know, I will move so that you and your son can pit next to each other. I wondered last night why you came and left, I got distracted though, and with my ADD I forgot about it.

I was not a fan of the reshuffle last night. I also am not a fan of rolling starts. I'll leave that up to another post.

I think that's enough for now. Chris, you brought up some very valid points. Thanks.


----------



## Railroader

TrebingRacing said:


> What time did the racing finish last night?
> 
> Chris


TOO LATE!!! white text to allow all caps


----------



## BadSign

Railroader said:


> TOO LATE!!!


I think the solution is to start at 7, not 7:45.


----------



## Railroader

BadSign said:


> I think the solution is to start at 7, not 7:45.


Agreed! I don't think Jessica will let that happen again.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Nothing is worse than showing up to the track and struggling to find a decent pit space. I've experienced at other tracks in the past and it definately affected my race night. However, that is NOT the way that the racers want Indy Slots to be. I know that an annoucement was made over the PA system about pit space, but I know of at least a few racers that didn't/couldn't hear that annoucement.

Obviously we experienced some "growing pains" last night. While we did get out a bit later than would be ideal, I think we did okay for the biggest night of the season so far. I'm glad that we as racers are bringing up these issues right away so that they can be addressed. Here are some observations/suggestions to help make Friday night racing more efficient.

- Sign up for racing early. The faster the computer can be setup the sooner we will be racing. (Is there a way for racers running late to call in their info?)
- After your heat, quickly return your car to the pits and come out to turn marshal. (Not a problem last night)
- *Be ready for your race!!*. With the number of heats/racers last night, a few minutes here or there will add up fast. (We should work with race director to call up race 2 while race 1 is on track).
- 1 racer = 1 pit space. If Tom/Railroader can race every class possible using 1 space then everyone else should be able too as well.
- If there is an unusual issue that comes up, find me (or Tom?) and we will help figure it out.

I'm just a racer, but I want everyone to go home with a smile. If I can help everyone have a better night of racing, then I'll go home happy too.

Brian Smith


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here are a couple other issues that are worth discussing: Re-sort and VTA Rolling Start.

Re-sort:
As class counts go up, a re-sort is a good thing as it groups cars of similar performance which should equal better racing/qualifying. If a re-sort can be done without slowing down the show, then I'm all for it. If a re-sort will cause issues charging batteries, then it loses value.

VTA Rolling Starts:
I like rolling starts. It spreads the cars on the track a bit and eliminates the urge to dive bomb the 1st corner. It also rewards a driver who qualifies well. However, I've been on the bad end of a rolling start where I wrecked before GO and went from 2nd to last. That's not fun. Last night the rolling start was a bit slow, so I think the back of the field got stacked up. If we do a rolling start we need a way to call off the start if there is a problem. Just like everything else, it takes a bit of practice. However, if done well I think it promotes better racing.


----------



## Railroader

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Nothing is worse than showing up to the track and struggling to find a decent pit space. I've experienced at other tracks in the past and it definately affected my race night. However, that is NOT the way that the racers want Indy Slots to be. I know that an annoucement was made over the PA system about pit space, but I know of at least a few racers that didn't/couldn't hear that annoucement.


I dod NOT hear the announcement. But, I do have auditory processing issues. if there is too much background noise I cannot process what is being said directly to me, no matter the volume. You may notice that in situations where there is a crowd talking that I will ask you to repeat yourself a number of times.

That PA system is enjoyable during a race, but it doesn't do the best job of getting information out. That is why Jessica just yells loudly when she needs to make an announcement.



IndyRC_Racer said:


> - Sign up for racing early. The faster the computer can be setup the sooner we will be racing. (Is there a way for racers running late to call in their info?)


You can call in. Just call the shop line at (317) 787-7568. I have called in numerous times to get registered when I am running late. Also, feel free to call my cell phone and I'll try to arrange pit space 370-2571



IndyRC_Racer said:


> - After your heat, quickly return your car to the pits and come out to turn marshal. (Not a problem last night)


Regarding marshaling, I thin last night was the best nights ever to get marshals out and ready. Marshals did a good job and drivers were respectful of marshals and didn't yell at them. :thumbsup:



IndyRC_Racer said:


> - *Be ready for your race!!*. With the number of heats/racers last night, a few minutes here or there will add up fast. (We should work with race director to call up race 2 while race 1 is on track).


We really need to work on this. I think some people will be mad that the miss out on a races, but I think that is better than making everyone else wait.



IndyRC_Racer said:


> - If there is an unusual issue that comes up, find me (or Tom?) and we will help figure it out.


Yup, come get me.



IndyRC_Racer said:


> I'm just a racer, but I want everyone to go home with a smile. If I can help everyone have a better night of racing, then I'll go home happy too.
> 
> Brian Smith


Indeed. If I can improve anyone's racing experience at Slots, let me know. I want more people racing and having a good time. The only thing I get out of it is a good time.


----------



## Railroader

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Here are a couple other issues that are worth discussing: Re-sort and VTA Rolling Start.
> 
> Re-sort:
> As class counts go up, a re-sort is a good thing as it groups cars of similar performance which should equal better racing/qualifying. If a re-sort can be done without slowing down the show, then I'm all for it. If a re-sort will cause issues charging batteries, then it loses value.
> 
> VTA Rolling Starts:
> I like rolling starts. It spreads the cars on the track a bit and eliminates the urge to dive bomb the 1st corner. It also rewards a driver who qualifies well. However, I've been on the bad end of a rolling start where I wrecked before GO and went from 2nd to last. That's not fun. Last night the rolling start was a bit slow, so I think the back of the field got stacked up. If we do a rolling start we need a way to call off the start if there is a problem. Just like everything else, it takes a bit of practice. However, if done well I think it promotes better racing.


I think as long as it is announced that a resort is going to happen, and have a little warning, it is a fine thing.

Rolling starts, I am not a fan. I think what needs to be done is that an experienced driver announces, before the race, what to expect and how to drive during a rolling start. Personally, I don't know how much of a gap should be allowed, what to do about people who bunch up, or what to do about people that jump the tone.

I prefer the Le Mans starts with VTA and regular line up starts with Mini Coopers. That's not to say they are the best alternatives. The major problem I have with Le Mans line ups is that there are some people who will take advantage of the bunched up field and cause a wreck by plowing into you from behind. I've went from the front of the field to the last position because of this more often than not. I have learned to stay back and let the crowd crash and then zip around the crashed cars. Same thing with Mini Cooper starts. One thing I think will help is to space the cars out better. I'd also like to see people line up their cars better. Perhaps an announcement should be made as to what the pole position actually is and where someone is supposed to line up.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

One final thought. 

There are a lot of very helpful racers at Indy Slots. I've seen more people helping other racers here than most tracks I've raced at. A big thanks should go out to Brian Shaw last night for helping out a young Mini Cooper racer. Even though Brian was racing 2 cars he replaced some broken parts and the new racer was able to run in the main. I also know that Bob Cordell helped a new VTA racer setup his car so by the main it was handling pretty well.

I've also seen a lot of sharing of setup information in the VTA class, which has resulted in better racing on the track. This is one of the things that make me want to keep coming back.

I just want to thank everyone for making Indy Slots a fun place to race.


----------



## WINSEEKER

yes!!! i would like to thank brian s and bob c and greg h for taking time to talk to me on car set ups .last night and in the past. i really do appreciate that .!!!! i have a hard time figuring the 4w/d cars. and am really completly lost at times.. i am now back on the drawing board putting to gathere info stuff you all told me . and maybe ill have a better running car next week . im sorry for any body i run in to last night . and i know i did . !! but my car was really very ill. !! and my driving also. hope to be better next week thank you indy slot for having a great place to race. and a great bunch of racers. as you all are 
i know there is problems here and there. but over all . you all got it to gather very well . nothing that cant be fix if we all do our part.
bob yelle :wave:


----------



## rockin_bob13

Although I'm still a bit under the weather, I had mucho fun last nght. Record turnout, it was awesome. When the turnout is bigger than usual, everyone has to open their eyes to that fact and tighten up and get to the drivers stand pronto. It's what we know to be the plan at the big races and it seems that Friday night is turning into a BIG race weekly. 19 in the T/A class. We had 20 at the Mishawaka series race. I'd say for T/A that's a great response for the Indy crowd. Sign up early. If the sheet is ready at 6:50 we can race at 7:00. A 8 heat night at 5 minutes a race and 3 minutes in between rounds should be,,,,,,,,,,,hmmmmmmmmm let me calculate hmmmmmmmmmmm 2 heats and the mains,,,,,,,,, hmmmmmmmmmmm 8 times 8 hmmmmmmmmmmm,,,,,,,,,,, 64 minute rounds. Start at 7, second round at 8:10, Mains at 9:20, out by 10:15, 10:30 range. But we have to step up. Repairing cars, not having enough time to get them done is not an excuse for being late to the stand and keeping the other guys/track/program waiting. It's not rude, it's the facts of life. Lookin' foward to another great race next Friday. BC


----------



## Railroader

Well said Bob.


----------



## surfer kev

pm bob


----------



## TrebingRacing

I'll agree that 1/18 onroad is the Friday OG (original group) and I'd be interested in running my Vendetta TC, class permitting. I also agree that if the program runs smoothly there could be more classes or more heats of existing classes. I was just throwing out the idea of racing all classes of a certain scale on separate nights. With the biggest turnout of the week happening on a Friday night, you can only squeeze so much racing in from 5 to, well, 11:30 last night. I don't have a problem with racing til Midnight as that was regular when we all first started racing at Indy Slots. Heck, I know I'm not the only one here that raced until 2:30am at Stout Field on a weekly basis.

On packed house nights, if everyone is courteous and uses one space per racer we should all fit nicely. If we could convince someone to spend the $2500.00 and buy the HO scale slot car track there could be a few more pit spots. 

Any takers??? :lol:

I think I'll start packing a power strip, just in case.

In 1/18 on road, was anyone running a Vendetta TC? If so, was it competitive?

It's going to be hard, but I'll have to start limiting myself to two classes if there is a class for me to run the Detta TC. Coopers are still a blast and I enjoyed the VTA the one time I ran it, but 1/18 TC on road has always been a blast.

Chris


----------



## Railroader

I think the Vendetta is a major player in our 1/18th class. We all ran 5-cell NiMH in the x-rays, and the 18R had a LiPo. I think we should try running the Vendetta with 5-cells and go from there. If it is too slow with similar gearing ratios, then the Vendettas maybe can run 6-cells.

Opinions?


----------



## TrebingRacing

Was the 18R running brushless or the Super 370 AE motor? The Detta TC is wider than the BRP and M18, but slightly more narrow than the 18R. In length they are close, but the Detta TC has a longer wheelbase than the BRP and M18 and really close to the 18R. I'm not sure what 1/18 scale really is. I don't think any of the bodies are interchangable.

Someone out there has to be working on rules for them all to run together.

I know Duneland has been discussing it over on RC Tech.

Testing will figure things out.


----------



## Railroader

I am not sure what motor. It would be nice if we all ran the Venom Fireball.

I could use a tooth or two on my pinion. I was running a 17t pinion.


----------



## j21moss

Do I need to come out of retirement and become a Annoucer and Race Director??? what do Bob C. and Brian S. think????? LOL


----------



## nickcacc

j21moss said:


> Do I need to come out of retirement and become a Annoucer and Race Director??? what do Bob C. and Brian S. think????? LOL


In my opinion, and I know you just forgot to ask for mine, you should because although your driving skills have declined you can still make a contribution to R/C racing and justify those 10 foot trophies you talk about. :wave:


----------



## BadSign

The detta is slightly larger then the M18/RS4, but closer in scale to them than the 18R. I think it will be slightly slower due to weight- but 6 cells might make up for it.

I believe Mark was running the stock motor with a LiPo. Straight speed was the same as my 5 cell/Venom, but the X-Ray wins hands sown in the corners.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

:thumbsup:Moss always does a good job announcing no matter what class or which main.


----------



## BadSign

Brian, Thanks for adding the fast laps.


----------



## Railroader

BadSign said:


> The detta is slightly larger then the M18/RS4, but closer in scale to them than the 18R. I think it will be slightly slower due to weight- but 6 cells might make up for it.
> 
> I believe Mark was running the stock motor with a LiPo. Straight speed was the same as my 5 cell/Venom, but the X-Ray wins hands sown in the corners.


We should weigh some cars and see.


----------



## Crptracer

Nice to see a good turnout last night but I think we need to consider moving a class or find away to eliminate the worries of what time one leaves...Eliminating a 5min or 2min wait between rounds would help...Having the re shuffle was nice but thats a decision to be made and annouced....Competition yellow NO THANKS....Rolling start was interesting but didnt have the effect that was intended....We need to see if doug can turn down the reverb or echo effect on the mic and face one of the speakers under the upper level...Was a frustrating evening but was awesome to see everyone showing up to race once we get use to having big turnouts I think the kinks will work themselves out....


----------



## Crptracer

As far as pit space I didnt know there was an issuie....I had a space open next to me granted I had my body and setup board setting there I would have galdly moved to make room....


----------



## Crptracer

I would also like to appoligize to anyone who felt I drove to aggressive it was not my intent...


Also WINSEEKER I was not the least bit upset with you in any way during the catuion yellow restart when we got together and I rolled...I didnt get a chance to talk w/ya after the race w/marshalling and the fact I was exhausted and had to work the next morning.....


----------



## WINSEEKER

Crptracer said:


> I would also like to appoligize to anyone who felt I drove to aggressive it was not my intent...
> 
> 
> Also WINSEEKER I was not the least bit upset with you in any way during the catuion yellow restart when we got together and I rolled...I didnt get a chance to talk w/ya after the race w/marshalling and the fact I was exhausted and had to work the next morning.....


thank you steve!!! i hate it when i get into some one. . i know it happen . but i still hate it when i do. .


----------



## Railroader

WINSEEKER said:


> you know i often wonder if where making the track to easy . and fast. and thats why were all driving so aggressive.? just a passing thought.


Possibly.


----------



## Crptracer

Well track layout is and will always be a double edge sword....A technical layout is not friendly to a new driver and an open one is generally faster but allows for more passing....It is only R/C racing and stuff happens bumps hits and crashes are apart of racing and being aggressive is human nature we just need to accept it...Everyone gets frustrated and thats a natrual reaction and acceptable to a certain extent...This class is competitive where every tenth matters and that doesnt allow for mistakes or taking wide corners and everyone is fighting for the same 12" of carpet in every corner...Its racing and I think everyone tries there best to show sportsmanship and to allow cars to get by but in some cases it backfires and thats the way it goes.


----------



## Crptracer

Indy slots is a great facility to race at and we should all be thankfull its doors remain open...As time goes on and they get used to having these kinds of turnouts on a regular basis most of these minor details will be worked out as these things are not faults nor shots at management as they are not acustom to large onroad turnouts. With a little help from all the 1st classes racers we have at slots these hiccups will be a thing of the past. I would hope that any comments posted on here would be taken as opinions and that any new reader of this thread would understand that and come check things out for themselves.


----------



## BadSign

Couldn't agree more on your last point. I think what I enjoy most is the fact we can all communicate and work out any issues before we even get to the track. Who knows, maybe they'll have to expand indoors if we keep this kind of attendance.

On another note, I think we are better off with smaller mains. When you have 9 cars on our track, accident avoidance becomes much more important then it is in the heats. I know I was the recipient of some some bad luck- and I dealt some out, too.

As far as the whole "rolling start" issue goes, I thought it seemed fine. The yellow flag should not happen, in my opinion. The worst part for me was when David announced "We're going to throw a competition yellow" 2 minutes into the race, and I backed off because I thought he meant RIGHT THEN! Felt pretty stupid on that one !


----------



## cwoods34

Wow I had some crappy luck Friday! 

I was running late and had to pit at the tables close to the refrigerator with the Gomez boys and I had to actually unplug the lamp above the refrigerator to have my ICE charger hooked up and I had the boys charge my 1/18th batteries on one of their chargers. 

It got even worse when I had to do some soldering. I think next time I will bring my own power strip, too. 

I know that I was taking up one whole table myself near the entrance but I only had access to one power outlet and no power strips so it would have been pointless to share the space, unless you somehow could've raced all night without needing electricity :freak: But I will be sure to be more conservative next time.

Is that huge slot track modular? I was thinking, if Doug could put that in a small storage shed it would open up enough room for at least 3-5 people to pit if you added tables and power. A small storage shed is approximately $40 a month depending where you go. If you had 3-5 people pitting every Friday night there, that's about $30 or so dollars a week in track fees, so the storage would pay for itself. Just an idea......

And with regards to marshalling....

Everyone did an excellent job of keeping up and staying alert for sure. But... what if you are scheduled to race in a given heat, and you can't make the race due to repair, etc., are you still required to marshall the following heat? I remember I had to sit out a heat due to battery problems, so I began trying to fix it, then remembered that I had marshalling duties after the heat. I went to marshall but there were already enough on the track anyway. Just curious! IMO I don't think whether you make the heat matters or not, marshalling duties must be fulfilled. At the least marshall a different heat that might actually need the help ya know.


----------



## Crptracer

BadSign said:


> Couldn't agree more on your last point.
> 
> What was wrong w/my other points
> 
> 
> On another note, I think we are better off with smaller mains. When you have 9 cars on our track, accident avoidance becomes much more important then it is in the heats. I know I was the recipient of some some bad luck- and I dealt some out, too.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Smaller mains couldnt agree more but time constraints seem to be an issue...


----------



## Crptracer

BadSign,Indy,Railroader you guys have PMs


----------



## BadSign

If anyone has trouble finding power for chargers in the future, feel free to see me. I'll gladly hook up anyone's charger to my PS.


----------



## Crptracer

5min heats 40min rounds

x 8heats= 40 mins +14min for 2min breaks= 54min's

54mins a round less than an hour x 2= 1 hour 48 mins

so if we start at 7pm we should be running mains by 8:48pm I would add for a break start @9:00 If we had a total of 14 mains and 12 were 5min then that would add 1 hour add 16 mins for VTA and cooper main and thats 1hour 16 mins so that would put us out by 10:30pm I didnt add time for breaks between mains as you shouldnt need them for the mains you should be prepairing to run as the other race is finishing.....IMO...Eliminating the breaks in between rounds would speed things up and would increase the break between last round and the start of the mains....IMO


----------



## Railroader

cwoods34 said:


> It got even worse when I had to do some soldering. I think next time I will bring my own power strip, too.


Santa dropped off some power strips early!!!

Seriously, some generous person dropped off about a dozen used power strips they no longer needed. Me and another guy wrote "INDY SLOTS" all over them.



cwoods34 said:


> And with regards to marshalling....
> 
> Everyone did an excellent job of keeping up and staying alert for sure. But... what if you are scheduled to race in a given heat, and you can't make the race due to repair, etc., are you still required to marshall the following heat? I remember I had to sit out a heat due to battery problems, so I began trying to fix it, then remembered that I had marshalling duties after the heat. I went to marshall but there were already enough on the track anyway. Just curious! IMO I don't think whether you make the heat matters or not, marshalling duties must be fulfilled. At the least marshall a different heat that might actually need the help ya know.


I don't think marshaling is as much an issue as it has been in the past. Let other racers know you need some work to do and I am sure someone will marshal for you, perhaps buy them a $1 drink from the fridge. Actually, the more classes, the more time between heats and the more time you have to wrench. We had 10 heats today for oval, I ran two classes and had a ton of time between races.

One thing we REALLY need to work on is getting to the track with your car in a timely manner. I have been guilty of the occasional "Wait! I'm putting body pins in!". But anything more than 30 seconds and I think we should just start racing without them.


----------



## BadSign

Railroader said:


> One thing we REALLY need to work on is getting to the track with your car in a timely manner. I have been guilty of the occasional "Wait! I'm putting body pins in!". But anything more than 30 seconds and I think we should just start racing without them.


I was guilty of asking to wait for Mark in the 1/18 main. I figured iot was the last race of the night, so why not. I see your point, though. On a busy night, 2 minutes tops between races should work.


----------



## Scott04C5

Crptracer said:


> Nice to see a good turnout last night but I think we need to consider moving a class or find away to eliminate the worries of what time one leaves...Eliminating a 5min or 2min wait between rounds would help...Having the re shuffle was nice but thats a decision to be made and annouced....Competition yellow NO THANKS....Rolling start was interesting but didnt have the effect that was intended....We need to see if doug can turn down the reverb or echo effect on the mic and face one of the speakers under the upper level...Was a frustrating evening but was awesome to see everyone showing up to race once we get use to having big turnouts I think the kinks will work themselves out....


If he was to turn down the bass and increase the treble the system would sound alot better. I do sound systems for a living (I put the public address system in the new airport). I will ask Doug if I can add a few speakers under the upper level.


----------



## Railroader

Thanks Scott.


----------



## CClay1282

On the marshaling problem, i say that if you break you shouldnt have to marshal. The way we always ran marshaling is the top 4 of the heat have to marshal. That means if you break and your not in the top 4, you dont have to marshal. Just MHO.


----------



## Scott04C5

CClay1282 said:


> On the marshaling problem, i say that if you break you shouldnt have to marshal. The way we always ran marshaling is the top 4 of the heat have to marshal. That means if you break and your not in the top 4, you dont have to marshal. Just MHO.


I like this idea. I would hardly ever have to marshall.


----------



## Scott04C5

Guys, I have a Tamyia TT-01 four wheel drive car that is currently set up as a drifter. Is there any classes I could run this car in on Friday nights. I know some changes will need to made to it to run any on road races. Please let me know if there is anything I could race in.


----------



## CClay1282

If it is a touring chassis, you could run VTA with us. Also, are we racing this friday?


----------



## flywheel93

the window sign said racing on friday with some racing earlier in the day.


----------



## WINSEEKER

huummmm??!! that would be nice if we could get in a few hours early on friday to practice . cause the track will be close thursday.


----------



## TrebingRacing

I talked to Doug and Dave about the pit space / power issue and, as expected, they were both very apologetic. I assured them that it wasn't their fault. Doug stressed that if it happens again to find him and he would take care of it. He has a table or two stashed away at the shop in case of situations like that. Most of the blame falls on me for not being persistent enough. I just wansn't in the mood for any conflict Friday night.

It's nice to see that there are more power strips available. A big thanks to whomever donated them.

Having 4 marshalls on Friday and Sunday may be fine, but on Satueday we had 6 and still could have had 1 or 2 more. Offroad is another situation I know, but luckily there were plenty of volunteers on Saturday night.

The time between heats was cut to 2 or 3 minutes again on Saturday, but a late start, waiting for drivers to get to the track and drivers stand, etc. still ran until 10:30 for 5 heats, 5 heats and only 4 mains.

Hopefully with time and understanding things will begin to move along better.


----------



## TrebingRacing

Has / does anyone from Slots race at Summit? I'm up for trying something new. How long is the drive? Anyone else interested?


----------



## WINSEEKER

i know this may sound like a pitty party, but im a weird kind of guy. everything i do . i have to have time to think about thinking about it!!. i have to practice , practice , practice. . when i was racing at new castle . i would be the first one there. and practice and set up my car . to the best it could be that day . . some times i would get as much as six hours of practice. . before i would get to race it. now at indy slots. im lucky to get just over one hour of practice. . thats why i go there on thursday night and practice. i feel that the better i make my self . the less chance i have getting into anyone and causing a wreck . i hate wrecks . !!! especialy if i cause them . . and if my car is not just right to my likeing . and i feel like ill be a problem to any one else out there . , i wont race that car that night. . 
so all that to say i need practice!!!!!!!! especialy at my age. . . see you all friday .
lol i guess im my own worst enemy
im not expecting any feed back on this . just venting. and telling ya all how i think. .
weird huh??

bob


----------



## Railroader

WINSEEKER said:


> huummmm??!! that would be nice if we could get in a few hours early on friday to practice . cause the track will be close thursday.





WINSEEKER said:


> i know this may sound like a pitty party, but im a weird kind of guy. everything i do . i have to have time to think about thinking about it!!. i have to practice , practice , practice. . when i was racing at new castle . i would be the first one there. and practice and set up my car . to the best it could be that day . . some times i would get as much as six hours of practice. . before i would get to race it. now at indy slots. im lucky to get just over one hour of practice. . thats why i go there on thursday night and practice. i feel that the better i make my self . the less chance i have getting into anyone and causing a wreck . i hate wrecks . !!! especialy if i cause them . . and if my car is not just right to my likeing . and i feel like ill be a problem to any one else out there . , i wont race that car that night. .
> so all that to say i need practice!!!!!!!! especialy at my age. . . see you all friday .
> lol i guess im my own worst enemy
> im not expecting any feed back on this . just venting. and telling ya all how i think. .
> weird huh??
> 
> bob


I greatly appreciate your attitude about this. I know I don't practice enough, and am going to make more effort to get some more wheel time in.

Having said that, there probably won't be a lot of time for practicing Friday. The shop is closed Thursday for Thanksgiving. And then they are running an Oval Endurance race Friday afternoon and then are going to have to setup a road-coarse layout immediately after. Sorry Bob!


----------



## TrebingRacing

Hey Bob, you don't have to pay a shrink in order to get Psychotherapy!!! :lol:

Proud member of RA (Racers Anonymous)
"Hi, my name is Chris and I have been a racer for 20 years"


----------



## TrebingRacing

Tom,

Are you racing in the endurance races? Doug said that he wasn't sure on the head count for Sliders, but Figure 8 was a go. I was thinking about Michael and I racing in the Slider race. Sounds like fun and MUCH better than shopping the day after Thanksgiving!!!


----------



## Railroader

We have friends come from out of town, if he is interested I will do the endurance races. Even if we don't actually race, we will probably come down and watch some. I forgot to get the time though, anyone know when they are happening?

I can't make it Friday night to regular on-road racing as we are watching our friend's 3 children while the go out.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Winseeker, you might be able to get some practice on Wednesday when they run 1/12 scale. Track will be a lot tighter than what we normally run on Friday.

Scot04c5, the TT-01 can be used in the VTA class we run on Friday nights. With a good setup and correct gearing, the TT-01r has won on Friday nights at Slots. I sent you a PM.

Oh, forgot to add that this is the link for Summit Raceway in Ft. Wayne - http://summitrcraceway.com/

From Indianapolis it is pretty much a straight drive up I-69 and take exit 109A east. The track is just a few miles off I-69 and is located in a strip mall. Very easy to find. They have links to maps on their website. Great facility. We are looking to get 6 or more racers to head up their for the big VTA race on Sunday December 14, 2008.


----------



## WINSEEKER

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Winseeker, you might be able to get some practice on Wednesday when they run 1/12 scale. Track will be a lot tighter than what we normally run on Friday.
> 
> Scot04c5, the TT-01 can be used in the VTA class we run on Friday nights. With a good setup and correct gearing, the TT-01r has won on Friday nights at Slots. I sent you a PM.


 yeah i could do that . but i think ill just sit this fridays race out.. and start over next week.


----------



## Crptracer

In lieu of last friday nights hiccups in operation we are going to get a system down on paper to help the evening flow better...This will extremely help but its going to impact everyone and we will need eveyone to help with the transition which means get to the track in a timely fashion or call in your info we need to give the race director as much time as possible to get everyone entered into the system at least a 1/2 hour I would say and have yourself ready before the end of the heat before yours as this is typical just about everywhere else and when your race is done set your car down and get out and marshall....As are race field increases you will have more than enough time to charge batts...Breakages are of course a different story and will be handled on a case by case basis.... If anyone has any suggestions you can PM them to me....Thanks....


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

While I believe that most racers know what to expect on Friday nights, I think it is important to remind everyone of what to expect (especially new/out of town racers). I think some quick reminders before racing or a very short driver's meeting on Friday nights would eliminate any confusion. Here are some issues that should be discussed.

- Turn Mashalling. 
It is every racer's responsibility to turn marshal the heat after they race. If a racer is unable to marshal (broken car, physical limitation, back to back heats), then it is their responsibility to have a *racer *marshal in their place. Basically as long as you make sure the spot is covered there should never be an issue.

- Breaks/Heats/Mains/Re-sorts
In the interest of everyone's time, we should clearly state how much time there will be between heats, if there will be a break between rounds, if there will be a re-sort for any classes between round 1/2 and how the mains will be run. Since we have to be flexible based on turn-out, this should help us all get out as early as possible.

- VTA (or class specific rules at Slots)
Before racing starts (or before the 1st heat of VTA) we should clearly state how we are going to line-up for the heats and the mains (Standing, LeMans, Rolling). We should state how many cars will be in the "A", "B", "C" Mains and how long the mains will be. We should state if there will be a bump-up from lower mains and how many cars will bump-up. Before racing begins, all racers will have a chance to voice any concerns.

- Misc.
Wrap up the meeting by announcing any up-coming events, any misc. issues, and any comments/questions by racers.


----------



## Crptracer

What he said^^^....I would like to see a drivers meeting at 6:30 or 6:45....I can not exspress enough on how fortunate we are.. We are averaging 14 to 18 VTA drivers and about the same in Mini cooper and we are picking up new racers everyother week....


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I've read a lot of threads online for other tracks talking about low turn-outs or how to get racers out to the track. I feel fortunate that the only problems we are having at Indy Slots on Friday night's right now is how to accomodate the large turn-outs we have been getting. Same could be said for some of the other nights as well!


----------



## MicroRacerM18

I know I am late to this discussion, but I am sorry the call for more pit space wasn't said louder.

We had two spaces open on the south wall, with a quick adjustment Chris and Michael could have pitted together.

Asking for room isn't confrontational and I don't think any of us would see it that way. I know I was too engrossed in getting my VTA running with a new spur gear, thanks to Brian, and I didn't hear the call. It was too bad to have good racers miss an evening.

I understand not wanting to create a confrontation, but Chris, if you ever need room, seek me out, I will help you find space, even if we have to fit three people into two pit spots.

Steven Larracey


----------



## j21moss

CClay1282 said:


> On the marshaling problem, i say that if you break you shouldnt have to marshal. The way we always ran marshaling is the top 4 of the heat have to marshal. That means if you break and your not in the top 4, you dont have to marshal. Just MHO.



only problem on this is:::: how many turn marshalls you use in road course racing.. I'm sure their is more than 4 people..but if not:: New Castle has a rule if you finish in the Top 4.. you have to turn Marshal.. no exceptions or you lose a lap on your best run.. stops alot of the delays!!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here are some misc. stats for VTA racing at Indy Slots on Fridays.

19 - Largest number of cars entered (11/21/08)
17 - Average car count for Nov 2008
14 - Average car count for past 8 weeks
37 - Number of different VTA racers at Indy Slots from 6/13/08 thru 11/21/08 (24 weeks)
223 - Total number of entries from 6/13/08 thru 11/21/08 (9+ average)
8 - Different type of TC chassis to win the A-main from 6/13/08 thru 11/21/08
12 - Different types of TC chassis in A-mains
--------
TC3 - chassis with most A main wins at Indy Slots (6+)
HPI RS4 Pro 4 - chassis with most recent A main win (11/21/2008)
HPI RS4 Sport 2 - oldest chassis to win A main
TT-01R - least expensive kit/chassis to win A main (thanks for the correction)


----------



## Railroader

The TT-01R is a kit and not a RTR.


----------



## cwoods34

Aside from the huge turnouts we are having, we should also be thankful for the great racing environment. Everyone is treating others with respect, being helpful and friendly, and generally making Indy Slots a great place to race and hang out. It's not often you can cram 50 different people into one room and not have any quarrels or disagreements, but we seem to pull it off. Not saying we all hold hands and sing kumbaya or anything, but I think we can all toot our own horns a little bit for helping to create such a good racing establishment. And the few "disagreements" that do occur are kept between the persons involved and not blown up into an Indy Slots soap opera. I think this helps attract new racers, too. I know showing up at a track with 50 or so strangers that are a tight-knit community would be intimidating ya know. 

Basically, go us :thumbsup:

On a lighter note, finishing a Cuda body right now! Can't wait to destroy it Friday


----------



## WINSEEKER

let me give you a little tip, beef up the front end of that body real thick.with shoe goo!!!! because the body is real thin all around very light body . and after a few boards hits , the fender will be gone. or caved in!!. . . i had three of those bodies . they handle great . but dont last long


----------



## BadSign

TrebingRacing said:


> Proud member of RA (Racers Anonymous)
> "Hi, my name is Chris and I have been a racer for 20 years"


All together now...

Hi, Chris!

Seriously, the problems we have at IS are *good* problems. When was the last time you went to a track and said "there's not enough room", "there's too many people here", or "We have too many cars in one night"

Getting medieval with drivers as far as making their heat race on time is fine with me. i don't have much sympathy for repairing cars, as someone will take advantage of it to tune. Most of us run 2 classes as it is, so you may have to perform some R/C triage. The biggest problem is start time. I wonder sometime if they are waiting for last minute arrivals to show for racing. Better to run late then turn people away, I think.

Anyone want to put this on paper? We've all done this long enough to know how to run a show. I think a driver's meeting is in order every Friday, and we can rotate it. I'd be glad to do it this Friday or next.


----------



## Crptracer

Here is what I am proposing to give to the race director:

VTA

1.No more than 7 cars in the A-Main 
2. B-main bump
3.C-main bump to B
4.A-Main to be 8 mins
5.All lemans style start
6.Reshuffle after first round (debatable)


----------



## Crptracer

Racer Rules: Drivers meeting at 6:30

1.Marshall or have some one ready
2.Be waiting to set your car on the track as the heat before yours ends.
3.Be registered by 6:30 at the latest or phone it in.
4.Stand up straight on the drivers stand....the rail is there for safety not to lounge on or rest your arms while driving.
5.Only racers to be on the stand during the race...
6.Keep comments other than appoligies to yourself..."Thanks alot man"
7.REMEBER THIS IS FOR FUN!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BadSign

Let's also emphasize we need experienced racers as marshalls. I was punted into a board and turned an 18 second lap because a kid's mom marshalled for him.

I aslo think a discussion may be in order on the use of reverse. What is everyone's opinion?


----------



## Railroader

BadSign said:


> All together now...
> 
> Hi, Chris!


"Hi, Chris."



BadSign said:


> Seriously, the problems we have at IS are *good* problems. When was the last time you went to a track and said "there's not enough room", "there's too many people here", or "We have too many cars in one night"
> 
> Getting medieval with drivers as far as making their heat race on time is fine with me. i don't have much sympathy for repairing cars, as someone will take advantage of it to tune. Most of us run 2 classes as it is, so you may have to perform some R/C triage. The biggest problem is start time. I wonder sometime if they are waiting for last minute arrivals to show for racing. Better to run late then turn people away, I think.


Agreed. One of my biggest peeves is standing with 6 other drivers on the driver's stand waiting for one person.



BadSign said:


> Anyone want to put this on paper? We've all done this long enough to know how to run a show. I think a driver's meeting is in order every Friday, and we can rotate it. I'd be glad to do it this Friday or next.


You are up!



Crptracer said:


> Here is what I am proposing to give to the race director:
> 
> VTA
> 
> 1.No more than 7 cars in the A-Main
> 2. B-main bump
> 3.C-main bump to B
> 4.A-Main to be 8 mins
> 5.All lemans style start
> 6.Reshuffle after first round (debatable)


Sounds good to me.

Just announce the resort, and I will be happy.



Crptracer said:


> Racer Rules: Drivers meeting at 6:30
> 
> 1.Marshall or have some one ready
> 2.Be waiting to set your car on the track as the heat before yours ends.
> 3.Be registered by 6:30 at the latest or phone it in.
> 4.Stand up straight on the drivers stand....the rail is there for safety not to lounge on or rest your arms while driving.
> 5.Only racers to be on the stand during the race...
> 6.Keep comments other than appoligies to yourself..."Thanks alot man"
> 7.REMEBER THIS IS FOR FUN!!!!!!!!!!!!



4. A lot of people don't understand the importance of this.
5. Very important as well. Also, all drivers *must* be on the stand while driving. No drivers on the track during a race.
7. Amen!!!

One last thing:

8. Marshals do *NOT* work on cars. Place broken cars at excess tire dope carpet/pit stations for driver to have access.



BadSign said:


> Let's also emphasize we need experienced racers as marshalls. I was punted into a board and turned an 18 second lap because a kid's mom marshalled for him.
> 
> I aslo think a discussion may be in order on the use of reverse. What is everyone's opinion?


Agreed about reverse! It should be reemphasized before each race whether or not reverse is allowed.


----------



## WINSEEKER

BadSign said:


> Let's also emphasize we need experienced racers as marshalls. I was punted into a board and turned an 18 second lap because a kid's mom marshalled for him.
> 
> I aslo think a discussion may be in order on the use of reverse. What is everyone's opinion?


good point!!! i dont think any reverse should be used at all!!!! its a bad wreck just waiting to happen. had it happen to me too many times.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

What is common practice at most tracks is that only racers are allowed to turn-marshal. Now in the event a racer is too young (or inexperienced) to perform those duties, it is up to them (or their guardian) to find another *racer *to subsitute. We should also help any younger racer understand how to better marshal and steer them away from a spot that may have excessive accidents.
---------
Reverse is okay in some of the classes at Indy Slots, but VTA is not one of them. 

If any racer currently has a brushed speed control that they cannot program reverse out of, please let me know. I have a few Novak Atoms and Cyclones that I'd be happy to let someone borrow indefinately (or buy very cheaply).


----------



## BadSign

I'm sure you all know my opinion. I have none in my micro and disengaged in my VTA.

I think this should be a class-by-class decision, as less than half of the of the truck and Mini guys are on the web. I'll go first:

VTA: No
1/18 TC: No


----------



## Railroader

Mini Cooper: Yes (or maybe not, I could go either way)

Trucks: MANDATORY!!!


----------



## Crptracer

Railroader said:


> One last thing:
> 
> 8. Marshals do *NOT* work on cars. Place broken cars at excess tire dope carpet/pit stations for driver to have access.


 I havent even posted the rules for marshalling...thats^^^#1


----------



## CClay1282

BadSign said:


> I aslo think a discussion may be in order on the use of reverse. What is everyone's opinion?


I say absolutely no reverse during racing. Thats how RACING should be. Its ok in practice. I have reverse in my VTA for practice, but i do NOT use it during the race.

Using reverse gets the marshals used to cars having reverse. Then someone who doesnt gets screwed. This problem came up sunday when i was racing oval with my legend. I dont have reverse on my legend so i sat against the tire for two laps because the marshal though i was just waiting. Thats crappy.


----------



## Crptracer

Since this is a holiday week thought we should start the ROLL CALL early..

FRIDAY NIGHT ROLL CALL


1.Crptracer
2.Mitch


----------



## cwoods34

I also agree with NO REVERSE. I've gone to pass someone on the outside after they turned in too early, only to have them hit reverse and roll me out of the turn. I think with Mini Cooper's it is almost a necessity :thumbsup:

Trucks... it is almost required if you want to stay in the game. Two trucks rubbing on the straight or in a turn never ends good. With cars you at least have "bumpers" in the body so it is not as bad. Just like in F1, 2 trucks rub, tires catch, both are thrown down the track, etc. CARNAGE.

I don't race 1/18th TC so I won't voice my opinion 

*8. Marshalls do not repair vehicles.*

Do not forget this includes popped turnbuckles, which although can be a 5 second fix if you know the vehicle, still counts as repairing, as me and Tom discussed a couple weeks ago. This isn't a big deal in VTA but Mini's and 1/18th are more notorious for it. The driver should invest in newer ballcups!  

Can't wait for Friday!

I'm gonna build my own carpet track and race VTA, Coopers, and 1/18 EVERY NIGHT!  :woohoo:


----------



## CClay1282

I will be there with VTA.

Also, if anyone is interested, i have a NIB Orion 3600 for sale. Box has been opened but lipo is new.


----------



## Railroader

cwoods34 said:


> I'm gonna build my own carpet track and race VTA, Coopers, and 1/18 EVERY NIGHT!  :woohoo:


"Hi, my name is Cody, and I have been a racer for xx years"


----------



## WINSEEKER

Crptracer said:


> Since this is a holiday week thought we should start the ROLL CALL early..
> 
> FRIDAY NIGHT ROLL CALL
> 
> 
> 1.Crptracer
> 2.Mitch


no--- i wont be there for at least two weeks


----------



## Railroader

My attendance is "iffy". Out of town guests.


----------



## tractionroller

Hello most of you probably don't know me.My name is Rich my son and I started racing at slots about a year ago.i would like to say that it has been great fun and everyone has been helpful.I would like to see the no reverse rule in full affect.In all classes.i can't tell how many times i've run to marshall a car just to have my feet slamed by the car because the car was reversed.I think it would help start time if registration was closed at 6:45 if you miss a race because your late maybe next time you don't hold everyone up...............I have a quick question what class should my son run with his new rc18r and the rules for tha class thanks and see you friday.


----------



## MicroRacerM18

I am okay with the reverse being off for VTA and 1/18th, but in Coopers I would vote to leave it on, or at least have it optional.

I may or may not be racing Friday, most likely not.


----------



## CClay1282

MicroRacerM18 said:


> I am okay with the reverse being off for VTA and 1/18th, but in Coopers I would vote to leave it on, or at least have it optional.


Why? Racing is about driving. Reverse should not be allowed. I have seen ALOT of wrecks because someone that is stuck against the wall puts there car in reverse and wrecks three people that are trying to go by them.


----------



## cwoods34

Railroader: "xx" would be 06.... 

.....months


----------



## Crptracer

Thanks for the input tractionroller....


----------



## Crptracer

If you leave reverse in for cooper then all cooper's must have reverse and marshalls will only assist cars on there side or upside down.....


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Been seeking some input on LeMans starts on RCTECH.net on the main VTA thread. So far the general consensus is that if you keep 4 feet of distance between the cars it promotes a good start. Not sure if that is practical for some of our layouts. The other suggestion was to use duct tape on the track to create a LeMans starting grid. Not sure we would have to tape out a full grid, but we could at least put a short tape line on the track for each starting position.

Would be interested to hear everyone's thoughts on this idea.


----------



## CClay1282

Sounds like a good idea to me brian. I think more space between the cars will promote a better start. If we start too close together, then it causes alot of accidents on start.


----------



## BadSign

tractionroller said:


> I have a quick question what class should my son run with his new rc18r and the rules for tha class thanks and see you friday.


Welcome aboard, Rich.

I'd recommend your son race in our micro TC class. While the 18R is larger than the other 1/18 TC's, you will probably have a cleaner race than against the trucks, due to the open wheels. We had another 18R deiver with us last Friday, and he was very competitive, We may have a Duratrax Vendetta TC joining us Friday as well


----------



## WINSEEKER

last friday i had my step son with me at indy slots. he use to race with me years ago in 1/8 gas cars road caurse. i let him run my car a little . and i think he is hooked. talk to him last night and he wants me to go with him to buy what he will need to get started. sooooo it looks like we have another vta racer coming in to join us. his name is GREG COBB . --- ill be off this friday cause im rebuilding my cars . and changing set ups. and ill be at an other race next sat . at new castle . but should be back in the action the week after next. greg should be ready by then . please welcome him . he is a good racer . . . and super guy!!!. 
see you all soon.
bob


----------



## CClay1282

We welcome everyone bob. Good to hear of another one that got hooked, just like WE all did.


----------



## nickcacc

WINSEEKER said:


> last friday i had my step son with me at indy slots. he use to race with me years ago in 1/8 gas cars road caurse. i let him run my car a little . and i think he is hooked. talk to him last night and he wants me to go with him to buy what he will need to get started. sooooo it looks like we have another vta racer coming in to join us. his name is GREG COBB . --- ill be off this friday cause im rebuilding my cars . and changing set ups. and ill be at an other race next sat . at new castle . but should be back in the action the week after next. greg should be ready by then . please welcome him . he is a good racer . . . and super guy!!!.
> see you all soon.
> bob


Bob, always wondered what happened to Greg. He used to race quite a bit of carpet too if I recall. He is a great guy and a super driver, not unlike yourself. How old is he now ?


----------



## WINSEEKER

nickcacc said:


> Bob, always wondered what happened to Greg. He used to race quite a bit of carpet too if I recall. He is a great guy and a super driver, not unlike yourself. How old is he now ?


he is 43 now!! wow that really makes me feel old


----------



## nickcacc

WINSEEKER said:


> he is 43 now!! wow that really makes me feel old


He's still a young'un! Wow, Mike Jackson, you, Greg...all the old timers are geting back into it....who knows, maybe Danny Laycock will show up one day...:freak:


----------



## tractionroller

BadSign said:


> Welcome aboard, Rich.
> 
> I'd recommend your son race in our micro TC class. While the 18R is larger than the other 1/18 TC's, you will probably have a cleaner race than against the trucks, due to the open wheels. We had another 18R deiver with us last Friday, and he was very competitive, We may have a Duratrax Vendetta TC joining us Friday as well


Thanks for the input Badsign.I'm trying to figure out what i need to buy for the classes he will run after christmas.Ol dad is hooking him up.We already have vendetta trucks but after christmas he will have a mini cooper and the 18r to choose from .Now i just need to come up with some spektrum recievers to put in them.


----------



## Railroader

Crptracer said:


> If you leave reverse in for cooper then all cooper's must have reverse and marshalls will only assist cars on there side or upside down.....


Agreed!

Right now it is a mixed bag, some have reversing ESCs and some don't. Marshals don't know who to marshal and who is going to ram into their leg if they attempt to marshal and the driver suddenly hits reverse.



But I think the best option might be to prohibit reverse entirely. I vote for this rule.


----------



## Railroader

tractionroller said:


> Hello most of you probably don't know me.My name is Rich my son and I started racing at slots about a year ago.i would like to say that it has been great fun and everyone has been helpful.I would like to see the no reverse rule in full affect.In all classes.i can't tell how many times i've run to marshall a car just to have my feet slamed by the car because the car was reversed.I think it would help start time if registration was closed at 6:45 if you miss a race because your late maybe next time you don't hold everyone up...............I have a quick question what class should my son run with his new rc18r and the rules for tha class thanks and see you friday.


For your son, I'd recommend the 18th TC class that BadSign also recommends. We are all running 5-cell batteries in our little xray M18s and HPI Micro RS4s, but it looks like a stock 6-cell battery would work best in the AE 18R cars. I also think Mini Coopers is a very good class to start in as well.

The AE 18R cars are also running in a class on Saturday nights. Pretty regular crowd.


----------



## CClay1282

Railroader said:


> Agreed!
> 
> Right now it is a mixed bag, some have reversing ESCs and some don't. Marshals don't know who to marshal and who is going to ram into their leg if they attempt to marshal and the driver suddenly hits reverse.
> 
> 
> 
> But I think the best option might be to prohibit reverse entirely. I vote for this rule.


I strongly agree. NO REVERSE FOR ANY RACING! Only during practice.


----------



## WINSEEKER

CClay1282 said:


> I strongly agree. NO REVERSE FOR ANY RACING! Only during practice.


i second that!!. no rev!!! it will make better drivers out of them


----------



## WINSEEKER

for whats its worth!!!. i dont think there should be any rev,, because!!! if your allow to practice with it . youll learn to depend on it, and when you are in a race. it will become second nature to use it. but if you are not allowed to use it at all . you will learn to depend on your ability to drive . and sharpen your driving skills. making you a better driver. {in other words . learn to stay between the boards!!!}


----------



## Crptracer

WINSEEKER said:


> for whats its worth!!!. i dont think there should be any rev,, because!!! if your allow to practice with it . youll learn to depend on it, and when you are in a race. it will become second nature to use it. but if you are not allowed to use it at all . you will learn to depend on your ability to drive . and sharpen your driving skills. making you a better driver. {in other words . learn to stay between the boards!!!}



I dont like reverse however we could end this debate by finding out the TCS rules regaurding mini coopers.....All other classes I dont think they should have reverse.....minni coopers have a big following and they are not that fast and I dont think reverse is a problem in that specific class....


----------



## CClay1282

I dont agree with the NO REVERSE at all. I use reverse in practice, but i have enough self control not to use it during a RACE. I could have easily used it a few times when the turn marshals were not paying attention, instead i just waited it out even though it cost me a lap. It was my fault i was in the board in the first place! LOL 

Anyway, if a driver uses reverse in the RACE, i say you deduct a lap off his fastest time. That will teach him not to use it in a race.


----------



## jason crist

man you guys are killing all my secrets on how to win ......


----------



## Crptracer

Oh come on Jason everyone knows how to put a guy into the wall!!!!


----------



## jason crist

man you just exposed another one.....


i have to stay away from this thread 


oh ya 
working on making up on a friday to race ...


----------



## BadSign

Crptracer said:


> Oh come on Jason everyone knows how to put a guy into the wall!!!!


Yeah, but can you do it _just barely_? that takes skill...


----------



## CClay1282

jason crist said:


> man you just exposed another one.....
> 
> 
> i have to stay away from this thread
> 
> 
> oh ya
> working on making up on a friday to race ...


Would be great to see ya come race man. Lookin forward to it.


----------



## jason crist

BadSign said:


> Yeah, but can you do it _just barely_? that takes skill...


sorry man i don't know how to take this 

but

have you seen my in a thong or something..........

i've lost weight since the last time i wore one


----------



## WINSEEKER

Happy Thanks Giving Day To Each And Every One Of You At Indy Slots!!!!!!
Bob Yelle


----------



## BadSign

jason crist said:


> sorry man i don't know how to take this
> 
> but
> 
> have you seen my in a thong or something..........
> 
> i've lost weight since the last time i wore one


I meant with just a small tap. I don't want to see any guy in a thong!
If they had a little smilie of a guy clawing his eyes out, I'd use it now.


----------



## Crptracer

WINSEEKER said:


> Happy Thanks Giving Day To Each And Every One Of You At Indy Slots!!!!!!
> Bob Yelle


 what he said^^^^Bring on the turkey and football:woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## Railroader

Crptracer said:


> what he said^^^^Bring on the turkey and football:woohoo::woohoo:


Normally I'd be all excited to see my Detroit Lions play another Thanksgiving Day game...

But watching a 0-11 team play a 7-4 team is going to be something difficult to be thankful for. 

:freak:


----------



## WINSEEKER

Railroader said:


> Normally I'd be all excited to see my Detroit Lions play another Thanksgiving Day game...
> 
> But watching a 0-11 team play a 7-4 team is going to be something difficult to be thankful for.
> 
> :freak:


LOL!!! WELL I SAY , WATCH OUT FOR THE UNDERDOG. THEYLL PUT A WHOPPEN ON YOU WHEN YOU LEAST EXPECT IT


----------



## jason crist

BadSign said:


> I meant with just a small tap. I don't want to see any guy in a thong!
> If they had a little smilie of a guy clawing his eyes out, I'd use it now.



i'm just messing with ya 
i wouldn't want to see me in a thong either

working on what i need to run the trans am class
see maybe in a couple of weeks 

happy thanksgiving 
to all and Indy Slots


----------



## Railroader

I love your enthusiasm Bob! But I've been praying for that kind of miracle for the last 8 years

Just to recap the Lions' recent history:
2000: 9-7
2001: 2-14
2002: 3-13
2003: 5-11 (24 straight losses.)
2004: 6-10
2005: 5-11
2006: 3-13
2007: 7-9

But Millen has finally been fired (AFTER 7 straight losing seasons!!!) so things are starting to look up.


----------



## WINSEEKER

Railroader said:


> I love your enthusiasm Bob! But I've been praying for that kind of miracle for the last 8 years
> 
> Just to recap the Lions' recent history:
> 2000: 9-7
> 2001: 2-14
> 2002: 3-13
> 2003: 5-11 (24 straight losses.)
> 2004: 6-10
> 2005: 5-11
> 2006: 3-13
> 2007: 7-9
> 
> But Millen has finally been fired (AFTER 7 straight losing seasons!!!) so things are starting to look up.


HUUUMMMMM!!! I SEE YOUR POINT. BUT IF ITS YOUR TEAM YOU HAVE TO SUPPORT THEM WITH ALL YOU GOT. WIN OR LOSE


----------



## WINSEEKER

working on what i need to run the trans am class
see maybe in a couple of weeks 



COME ON OUT JASON . LOVE TO HAVE YA. VTA IS A BALL!!!

SEE YA ON THE 6TH FOR [email protected] THE MOOSE
BOB


----------



## Railroader

WINSEEKER said:


> ...IF ITS YOUR TEAM YOU HAVE TO SUPPORT THEM WITH ALL YOU GOT. WIN OR LOSE


I hear ya!


----------



## CClay1282

Hope everyone had a happy thanksgiving today. Hope all travels work out good!


----------



## cwoods34

Well I'll be there tonight with VTA, Mini Coopah, and 1/18th carnage if Doug has an Ammo motor in stock for the Vendetta. 

The ESC on my Cooper doesn't have any reverse, so it doesn't matter what you guys decide, I refuse to use reverse  

Hope everyone had a good turkey day!


----------



## Crptracer

I will not be in attendance tonight.....You guys have a great time....I will be back for next week......


----------



## WINSEEKER

i wont be there tonight. . back in a few weeks. but i will be back . and bringing a new vta racer with me have fun!!!


----------



## BadSign

For all who weren't there, Happy Thanksgiving.

For all who were, a good night to you.

here's some heat results: VTA, Heat 5, Rd. 1 and 2.

You may notice the spread in qualifying between the top 4 was only 6 seconds.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Even though it is supposed to be the busiest shopping day of the year, we got a good turn-out in VTA and Cooper. We also had a few new racers in Cooper and VTA . Also saw a return of John Armuth who's car looked pretty good despite some admitted rust from the driver  .

Here are the Race results for Friday 11/28/2008

1/18 Vehicle Combined (On-Road)
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
*....1....1....33....5m10.314..Mark Lyons*
....2....3....30....5m09.268..Andre Handsbrough
....3....2....xx....0m00.000..Brian VanderVeen (DNS)

Mini Cooper - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
*....1....2....30...5m01.417..Cody Woods*
....2....1....30...5m06.805..Brian Smith
....3....3....29...5m04.997..Andre Handsbrough
....4....4....29...5m09.038..Greg Cordell
....5....6....23...5m05.336..Mike Guger
....6....5....23...5m12.962..Brian Shaw
....7....8....16...5m01.545..Kyle Phillips
....8....7....14...5m01.003..Mathew Kopetsky
....x....x....xx...0m00.000..Rocky Piccione (DNS)

Vintage Trans Am - B Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
*....1....2....29...5m02.499..John Armuth (Bump to A)
....2....3....29...5m03.251..Andre Handsbrough (Bump to A)*
....3....4....26...5m03.123..Jordan King
....4....1....25...5m05.766..Eric Yount
....5....5....22...5m00.278..Chris Hanner
....6....6....16...5m05.734..Ellie VanderVeen
....x....x....xx...0m00.000..Cam Gomez (DNS)
....x....x....xx...0m00.000..Miguel Gomez (DNS)


Vintage Trans Am - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
*....1....2....55...8m01.998..Brian Smith*
....2....1....54...8m02.818..Bob Cordell
....3....4....51...8m09.005..Chris Clayton
....4....5....49...8m00.242..Cody Woods
....5....7....45...8m02.393..John Armuth
....6....6....45...8m05.542..Brian Shaw
....7....3....29...4m40.580..Brian Vanderveen
....8....8....10...2m04.603..Andre Handsbrough


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I tried out an Orion 2400 lipo in my VTA car in round 2 of qualifying. Had a screw come loose in my steering, but laptimes were very close to my Orion 3600. Paid less than $40. Looks like it might be a good entry level battery for VTA and it will fit in the Mini-Coopers and is TCS legal!!


----------



## CClay1282

I cant wait to race next friday and hopefully get my car working better!


----------



## BadSign

I can't wait to race next Friday and hopefully get my driver working better!:freak:
If your car starts working the way you want it, you may run away from a lot of us. That thing was fast!

Indy and I went through some of the laptimes Friday night, and I thought I'd pas tis along. A lot of nights our "Fast Lap" can be inaccurate. The scoring loop extends past the outer lane and into the infield. If you're to close to that loop in the infield, don't be surprised if your fast lap comes back significantly faster than the rest- maybe as much as .5 seconds. When you check your times, a slower than average lap may follow, as you are driving a greater distance to be counted again- thanks to the timing delay. An honest fast lap this Friday was probably in the 8.2-8.3 range.

Just a point for all to ponder for next week


----------



## Railroader

Did you guys stress the no-reverse policy yesterday?


----------



## CClay1282

Yes we did, but i think they decided it was ok in coopers.

RR are you going racing tomorrow?


----------



## GHBECK

Hey Smyth, think we could post a quick layout drawing (paint) or something, so us "back-benchers" can get an idea of what the track was like. Just an idea to put numbers to concept...


----------



## Railroader

CClay1282 said:


> Yes we did, but i think they decided it was ok in coopers.
> 
> RR are you going racing tomorrow?


I'll be there. Hopefully running the Figure-8 and BRP.


----------



## CClay1282

I would like to run figure 8 but dont have the car to do it with.


----------



## BadSign

GHBECK said:


> Hey Smyth, think we could post a quick layout drawing (paint) or something, so us "back-benchers" can get an idea of what the track was like. Just an idea to put numbers to concept...


Not real sure now, it's been 2 days. I'm sure Indy won't mind if I do it for him.


----------



## GHBECK

Cool, thanks!:thumbsup:


----------



## Crptracer

Hope everyone had a good thanksgiving.....Cant wait till friday....


----------



## GHBECK

*Micro Class*

Thinking of running some Micro, what are the rules for 18th scale? 

Brushed/brushless motor, motor specs, are 2-wheel (BRP/Scalpel) & 4-wheel (X-Ray) separate classes? What about 18R? I know in the past we used a Venom Fireball motor, I personally think there are better motors out there, I think this motor is junk (brush tab bushings move, very inconsistent). How about using the Associated or Losi Slider motor??? They seem to be built much better & easier to get at times.


----------



## BadSign

GHBECK said:


> Thinking of running some Micro, what are the rules for 18th scale?
> 
> Brushed/brushless motor, motor specs, are 2-wheel (BRP/Scalpel) & 4-wheel (X-Ray) separate classes? What about 18R? I know in the past we used a Venom Fireball motor, I personally think there are better motors out there, I think this motor is junk (brush tab bushings move, very inconsistent). How about using the Associated or Losi Slider motor??? They seem to be built much better & easier to get at times.


Ideally, I'd like to see the true 1/18th's- HPI and X-Ray (the Vendetta is close enough)- in one class, and the 18R in another. Numbers are preventing that for now. I will say that an 18R on 6-cells or LiPo is pretty even to the 5 cell Fireball formula.

I've heard no complaints about the motor from our racers. I've run one motr a season since we switched 3 years ago. Just oil the bushings and spray the motor out from time to time. I don't recall Doug having difficulty stocking them, either. 

We have no 2WD class right now in the on-road program. I think a 4 cell/180 motor is pretty comparable if it must run with the 4WD's, but we'd need some testing first. I think they should be a separate class, ultimately


----------



## BadSign

*Blank Track*

If anyone gets the urge, here's a blank of the Indy Slots track for designing layouts.


----------



## GHBECK

Ok, Sounds good. I would like an option motor to the F-Ball though.


----------



## Railroader

BadSign said:


> Ideally, I'd like to see the true 1/18th's- HPI and X-Ray (the Vendetta is close enough)- in one class, and the 18R in another. Numbers are preventing that for now. I will say that an 18R on 6-cells or LiPo is pretty even to the 5 cell Fireball formula.
> 
> I've heard no complaints about the motor from our racers. I've run one motr a season since we switched 3 years ago. Just oil the bushings and spray the motor out from time to time. I don't recall Doug having difficulty stocking them, either.
> 
> We have no 2WD class right now in the on-road program. I think a 4 cell/180 motor is pretty comparable if it must run with the 4WD's, but we'd need some testing first. I think they should be a separate class, ultimately


Just to build on what you are saying...

I am very happy with the Venom motor.

We are working on getting the BRP on-road class going.

Here are the rules we are using:

Rules for 18 scale BRP

BRP only cars SC18V2M, SC18V2,SC18
4 cell 2/3 cells NiMH 1500 mAh max
COT bodies with stock wing or regular stockcar bodies with no spoiler for oval, any touring body for touring class.
Ball bearings in fronts only, stock bushings in rear
BRP tires only - any compound
Motor- Associated #21210 super 370 only Adding fans to cool motor allowed
Pinions- Any
Spur- 45T This is the stock kit spur


----------



## WINSEEKER

starting roll call early!!!
greg cobb and myself will be there thursday night for set up practice and friday night to race vta!!!. 
bob


----------



## CClay1282

I should be there with the VTA!


----------



## GHBECK

*"Scale"*

Dig the Assoiciated motor spec in BRP, would like to carry over to all micro classes.


----------



## GHBECK

WINSEEKER said:


> starting roll call early!!!
> greg cobb and myself will be there thursday night for set up practice and friday night to race vta!!!.
> bob


Should be there...


----------



## MicroRacerM18

Count me in for VTA and 1/18th.


----------



## Railroader

I'l probably run Mini Coopers, and either BRP or 1/18th.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I will be racing Friday Dec 5, 2008 - VTA and possibly 1/18 or Cooper

It isn't cost effective for me to use a 370 sized motor in my Micro RS4 due to spur gear limitations. Basically I would either have to buy a new rear pod or modify my existing rear pod to allow a gear ratio that won't burn up the motor. I'm going to try out the motor that comes with the Losi Mini-Sliders (280 sized) and see how it performs with 5-cell batteries. 

Not asking for any rules changes, but wanted to let everyone know that a stock Micro RS4 has issues with gear mesh with the larger diameter motor cans. About the smallest pinion that I could make work with the Fireball without modification is a 13. Ideally I would like to go down to a 10. I'll see how much I have to dremel/sand to make the Fireball work since I have a spare axle mount. 

I've looked into some brushless options that use smaller cans but I don't want to open that can of worms for this class at this time.


----------



## WINSEEKER

so---- has any one committed them self to go to fort wayne on the 14th yet. ?


----------



## CClay1282

I should be goin bob! Should be alot of fun.


----------



## WINSEEKER

CClay1282 said:


> I should be goin bob! Should be alot of fun.


well if i can get my car sorted out a bit better . thursday and friday . i think greg and i will try for it. yes it should be a blast!!!.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here is a link to the race flyer/entry form for race #2 of the Great Lakes Super Series at Summit Raceway in Ft. Wayne, IN on Sunday Dec 14, 2008 (http://www.summitrcraceway.com/pdf/vtaglss2.pdf). Please note that 1/12 and PRO10 GT (200mm pan car) are also classes that are being run.

Here are the Indy Slots racers that I know are going:
CrptRacer - Steve V.
IndyRC_Racer - Brian S.
Rockin_Bob13 - Bob C.
CClay1282 - Chris C.

Here are some racers that are tentative or have expressed interest at this point.
Winseeker (2) - Bob Y. & Greg Y.
CWoods34 - Cody W.
GHBECK - Greg H.
1BrownGuy - Houston T. 

I think this list says a lot about the racers we are getting at Slots. It would be great to get 8-10 racers from Slots to race and show everyone the quality of racers we are getting on a weekly basis.

Looks like 5-6 racers will be coming from the Chicago area, so would expect to see a good turn-out for VTA.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here are some quick stats for VTA racing at Slots in November (4 Fridays):

66 - total number of VTA entries for Nov.
27 - total number of different drivers to race VTA in Nov.
16 - average number of entries per night
03 - different drivers to win A main for Nov.
02 - A mains wins for TC3
02 - A main wins for RS4 Pro 4


----------



## BadSign

IndyRC_Racer said:


> I will be racing Friday Dec 5, 2008 - VTA and possibly 1/18 or Cooper
> 
> It isn't cost effective for me to use a 370 sized motor in my Micro RS4 due to spur gear limitations. Basically I would either have to buy a new rear pod or modify my existing rear pod to allow a gear ratio that won't burn up the motor. I'm going to try out the motor that comes with the Losi Mini-Sliders (280 sized) and see how it performs with 5-cell batteries.
> 
> Not asking for any rules changes, but wanted to let everyone know that a stock Micro RS4 has issues with gear mesh with the larger diameter motor cans. About the smallest pinion that I could make work with the Fireball without modification is a 13. Ideally I would like to go down to a 10. I'll see how much I have to dremel/sand to make the Fireball work since I have a spare axle mount.
> 
> I've looked into some brushless options that use smaller cans but I don't want to open that can of worms for this class at this time.


Indy, please let us know how it works out. I could see this as a legitimate reason to change the motor formula.


----------



## Crptracer

I am in for VTA this Friday and Mitch should also be coming down....


----------



## GHBECK

WINSEEKER said:


> well if i can get my car sorted out a bit better . thursday and friday . i think greg and i will try for it. yes it should be a blast!!!.


----------



## cwoods34

Sign me up for Coopers and 1/18 stuff. Gotta change my setup on VTA but I don't have a battery at the moment!  

I don't like to run more than 2 classes so I'll sit out VTA this time! Plus my Vendetta is drivin' like a squirrel on fire (in a good way) so I wanna try it out and mess with some setups this Friday.


----------



## CClay1282

I have a batt for ya cody. Trakpower 4900 you are welcome to use it.


----------



## Railroader

WINSEEKER said:


> so---- has any one committed them self to go to fort wayne on the 14th yet. ?


I am committed to the Colts game the 14th. I would say I am committed to the Lions game... but we've been down that road before.


----------



## Railroader

BadSign said:


> Indy, please let us know how it works out. I could see this as a legitimate reason to change the motor formula.


If anything, we could go to a smaller (cheaper?) motor. I have the smaller motors made by X-Ray and HPI in my toolbox.

Also, I'd like to stay away from anything with replaceable brushes. The stock Losi motor is a nightmare.


----------



## BadSign

Railroader said:


> If anything, we could go to a smaller (cheaper?) motor. I have the smaller motors made by X-Ray and HPI in my toolbox.
> 
> Also, I'd like to stay away from anything with replaceable brushes. The stock Losi motor is a nightmare.


I agree completely, no replaceable brushes. I think I'll pick up an Associated motor and try it for a heat, just to compare lap times. If this is what we need to do for the HPI cars to run with the M18's that's fine with me.

Also, I'll be there for VTA and 1/18 TC. It may be my last race until after Christmas.


----------



## BadSign

IndyRC_Racer said:


> I will be racing Friday Dec 5, 2008 - VTA and possibly 1/18 or Cooper
> 
> It isn't cost effective for me to use a 370 sized motor in my Micro RS4 due to spur gear limitations. Basically I would either have to buy a new rear pod or modify my existing rear pod to allow a gear ratio that won't burn up the motor. I'm going to try out the motor that comes with the Losi Mini-Sliders (280 sized) and see how it performs with 5-cell batteries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the Losi or Associated motors smaller than the Venom? All the 280 motors I'm finding have the same diameter as the 370's- 24mm
Click to expand...


----------



## cwoods34

Thanks CClay! I still think I'll let him stay on the bench this week so the Cooper and Vendetta can have some track time, but it'd be great if I could use it for a little bit of testing on a different setup at least. I plan to convert my 18T into an 18R soon, but I want to keep my 6800 in it  so I'm hoping there'll be an 18R exclusive class like has been discussed. But if it's a spec'd class like the "actual" 1/18 touring class it'd still be a blast!


----------



## CClay1282

I will bring the batts with me, and you are welcome to test with them. No problem.


----------



## BadSign

cwoods34 said:


> I plan to convert my 18T into an 18R soon, but I want to keep my 6800 in it  so I'm hoping there'll be an 18R exclusive class like has been discussed. But if it's a spec'd class like the "actual" 1/18 touring class it'd still be a blast!


CWood- I'm sure you can get some other 18R racers to make a rally class, if you want it. The rules would be up to the racers, of course.


----------



## Railroader

I'd race 18Rs. Either brushed mod or with the stock motor.

I like my combo of stock motor and LiPo. Fast and cheap. I wouldn't want to run a brushless in it, way too fast for Slots.

Chris Davis is another 18R fan.


----------



## Crptracer

Lets tread lightly on all the new class creation until we get the bugs out of our nightly program....But as always any three makes a race at Indy slots....I dont understand why the 18R cant run w/the 1/18th TC or trucks for that matter....Can someone explain as I think this was previously disscussed but I am lazy...


----------



## cwoods34

I know that stock or mod brushed motors are better for everyone to keep things fair. But if there were to be LiPo's used with the stock motor, why not my brushless and NiMh? A guy named Mark I believe comes on Saturdays and all of his 18 series vehicles are stock Associated motor with a LiPo and they are very quick. His vehicles were similar in speed to my 18T and my Vendetta, both of which are brushless with NiMh packs.

Sort of how VTA has 21.5 & LiPo, 27t & 4-cell, etc......


----------



## BadSign

Mark runs the stock motor and a LiPo in his 18R. It's pretty equal in straight speed to the M18 w/a Fireball and 5 cell. I'm sure the same holds true with a 6cell NiMh pack in place of LiPo. 

As I've said before, lets keep the Micro TC's and 18R's together, until there's enough to separate them.


----------



## BadSign

Railroader said:


> I'd race 18Rs.


You'd race a dirty sock, if three showed up to race...


----------



## cwoods34

I always bring 2 with me just in case


----------



## Crptracer

BadSign your # of posts equal the sign of the beast....


----------



## BadSign

Crptracer said:


> BadSign your # of posts equal the sign of the beast....


Kneel before me, and I will fulfill all your R/C desires! In font size "6"!

Muhahahaha...


----------



## GHBECK

*Micro Class*

I've ran 2 cell lipo's in the 18R and although fast, are very hard on the stock motor, so performance over motor life tends to drop off quickly. I've not ran the 18R on 5 cells, but imagine it would be a tick slower than the other 18's given the same cell count, it might need 6 to be competitive. I am putting together an "18R" and plan on doing some testing with different batts in the near future.


----------



## Crptracer

Bump to the top where we belong......FRIDAY GROWS NEAR I CANT WAIT


----------



## cwoods34

STEVE --- Don't let me forget to give back that $800 or whatever Hudy shock tool, I meant to 2 weeks ago, but I'm glad I didn't because I need it now haha. I'll work on my shocks tomorrow after work so you can have it back Friday.


----------



## Crptracer

OK Cody...


----------



## Crptracer

FRIDAY NIGHT RACING

@Indy Slots....BeechGrove,Indiana

classes running:

1.VTA
2.Mini Cooper
3.1/18th T/C
4.1/18th trucks
5. Any 3 makes a race @ slots

Racing starts at 7:00...doors open at 5:00
Come out and see us:wave:


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

*On-Road Racing at Indy Slots Friday 12/05/08*​*Classes include Vintage Trans Am, Mini Coopers, 1/18 scale*​*Racing starts at 7pm. Please call in your entry if running late.*

Indy Slots Inc 
317-787-7568 
5135 S Emerson Ave, 
Indianapolis, IN 46237​
Projected roll call for Friday 12/05/2008. 

*1/18 scale vehicles: (3 vehicles last week)*
Projected 6+

*Mini Coopers: (9 cars last week)*
Projected 8+

*VTA: (14 cars last week)*
Projected 18+


----------



## Crptracer

Ooohhhh Well I Guess My Post Wasn't Good Enough.....


----------



## cwoods34

Yours didn't have red AND blue headlines, that's why


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

*:tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue:Mine has the phone number:tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue:*​


----------



## Crptracer

Cody you still goin to Ft.Wayne....Next week....YES...would be the answer


----------



## CClay1282

IndyRC_Racer said:


> *:tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue:Mine has the phone number:tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue:*​


Yours also has the address too!


----------



## Railroader

Count me in for Mini Coopers and a 1/18th class (BRP, TC, or open).


----------



## surfer kev

which motor is recommeded for the vta car? need a new project car might try to get one together and any other tips thanks


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I'll have my VTA at least on Friday.

Speaking of VTA, if you have a brushless speed control and 5000mah or less 2c Lipo - then the Novak 21.5 is the option with the least maintenance. I'd recommend this option as the easiest to maintain with the most consistant performance.

If you already have 4-cell batteries (or 6-cell that can be split) and 27-turn motors and don't want to spend anything, then I'd use that to see if you like the class. This option has the potential to be the fastest if you cut/tune your motors and treat your 4-cell batteries well.


----------



## cwoods34

Well Steve.....  funny thing is.... my Mom's birthday is the 13th. And her friend is wanting to have some shindig of a celebration that day, more than likely the evening, SO it actually depends on what day your leaving.



I couldn't find the Hudy shock tool that you let me borrow, so I started thinking, "Did I already give it back, or lose it?", so I felt like a moron. But then I found the danged thing amidst the chaos in my toolbox. So now I still feel like a moron but not as big a moron as I first did.


----------



## Crptracer

cwoods34 said:


> Well Steve.....  funny thing is.... my Mom's birthday is the 13th. And her friend is wanting to have some shindig of a celebration that day, more than likely the evening, SO it actually depends on what day your leaving.
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't find the Hudy shock tool that you let me borrow, so I started thinking, "Did I already give it back, or lose it?", so I felt like a moron. But then I found the danged thing amidst the chaos in my toolbox. So now I still feel like a moron but not as big a moron as I first did.



I am leaving on saturday....I cant believe your mom would have her birthday:hatn the weekend of a VTA race...Maybe someone else might be leaving on sunday will have to disscus it tomorrow.....


----------



## cwoods34

Wow my luck is horrible. First my battery craps out on me, then my mom's birthday, and NOW I was just working on my shocks when I noticed my rear left tire was hobbling like crazy. It looked like the axle nut backed off just enough for the tire to come loose and spin on the axle.....

.... it is beyond repair. No amount of CA glue helped, besides the fact that the hex-mold in the wheel is completely rounded out so it wouldn't be driven by the drivetrain anyway 

Maybe the 14th race isn't such a good idea! At the rate I'm going I'll end up snapping my chassis in half or something.:drunk:

Anyone need 1 good rear tire? 

Go figure, considering I just bought a set of BRP foams for my 1/18 2 hours ago. If I had just waited I could have ordered VTA tires instead......


----------



## CClay1282

I have a decent set of rear tires you can use cody.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I've got 2 complete set of VTA tires that anyone can borrow. Just ask for Bob Cordell at the track (just kidding) Actually I am Brian Smith.

Seriously, if anyone needs tires tonight or wants to borrow an Orion 3600 lipo battery please let me know. I normally pit along the north wall under the shop and I am currently driving the blue Camaro with white top or pink/white Mini-Cooper.


----------



## cwoods34

Thanks guys, but I'm sitting VTA out this week, just gonna bash the Vendetta or 18T and my Civic.

If my mom's birthday and bad batteries and tires aren't enough, it turns out I may have to work on the 13th, too. I can't catch a break ha ha


----------



## BadSign

Hey Joe:

Here's a couple bike links:
http://www.rcgroups.com/motorcycles-183/

http://2wheelhobbies.com/index.php


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here are a few notes from racing last night.

There were good turn-outs in all classes. (6) 1/18 trucks, (5) 1/18 touring, (13) Mini Coopers, and (18) VTA for a total of 42 racers. Racing started right a 7pm and the last main was done at 10:30pm. Thanks to everyone for making the program go well last night. Thanks to Tom for running the driver's meeting. 

Here are the Race results for Friday 12/05/2008
----------
1/18 Trucks (On-Road)
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
*....1....2....31....5m00.194..Cody Woods*
....2....1....28....5m03.239..Mark Lyons
....3....3....24....5m04.489..Chad Wisdom
....4....4....18....3m18.614..Andre Handsbrough
....5....5....13....5m07.446..Lee Goodwin
....6....6....12....4m37.741..Corey Warren

1/18 Touring (On-Road)
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
*....1....2....34....5m02.703..Mark Lyons*
....2....3....32....5m06.710..Brian VanderVeen
....3....4....31....5m07.549..Tom Johnson
....4....5....28....5m00.251..Steve Larracey
....5....1....09....1m24.356..Joey Collins

Mini Cooper - B Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
*....1....1....23...5m06.500..Kyle Phillips (Bump to A)*
....2....4....22...5m09.002..Corey Warren
....3....5....19...5m18.575..Brian Shaw
....4....3....16...5m03.180..Mathew Kopetsky
....5....2....00...0m00.000..Scott Lagler (DNS)
....6....6....00...0m00.000..Houston Thomas(DNS)

Mini Cooper - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
*....1....2....29...5m09.484..Andrew Hansbrough*
....2....3....28...5m02.141..Cam Gomez
....3....1....28...5m06.399..Cody Woods
....4....4....27...5m03.074..Miguel Gomez
....5....5....27...5m08.570..Tom Johnson
....6....6....23...5m06.375..Chad Wisdom
....7....7....23...5m15.011..Doug James
....8....8....03...3m23.997..Kyle Phillips

Vintage Trans Am - C Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
*....1....1....30...5m06.212..Steve Larracey (Bump to B)*
....2....2....30...5m07.483..Kenny Jarvis
....3....5....29...5m08.211..Miguel Gomez
....4....3....27...5m05.458..Jordan King
....5....4....26...5m09.958..Cam Gomez
....6....6....00...0m00.000..Houston Thomas(DNS)

Vintage Trans Am - B Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
*....1....1....34...5m06.330..Mitch Davidson (Bump to A)*
....2....3....34...5m08.095..Mark Lyons
....3....2....33...5m01.559..Chris Clayton
....4....4....32...5m00.602..Gregg Cobb
....5....6....31...5m06.014..Andre Handsbrough
....6....7....29...5m05.288..Steve Larracey
....7....5....22...3m04.658..Brian Shaw

Vintage Trans Am - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
*....1....1....59...8m05.748..Greg Hallenbeck*
....2....2....58...8m00.398..Brian Smith
....3....3....57...8m07.713..Bob COrdell
....4....7....55...8m03.357..Mitch Davidson
....5....5....55...8m07.358..Bob Yelle
....6....6....49...8m02.390..Steve Vaught
....7....4....03...0m33.431..Brian VanderVeen


----------



## WINSEEKER

and thank you brian for getting the results out so fast!!!! your on it!!!!
bob


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here are the results of qualifying last night in VTA. This is another way to see how well racers did for the night even if they had trouble in their main. 


Vintage Trans Am
-----------------
01..38-5m03.299..Greg Hallenbeck (HPI Pro 4)
02..37-5m07.292..Brian Smith (TC3)
03..36-5m00.183..Houston Thomas (TC5)
04..35-5m00.501..Bob Cordell (TC5)
05..35-5m04.806..Brian VanderVeen (TC5)
06..35-5m07.855..Bob Yelle (TC5)
07..34-5m06.350..Steve Vaught (Xray T2)
08..33-5m01.260..Mitch Davidson (Tamiya 415)
09..33-5m04.480..Chris Clayton (Xray T2)
10..33-5m07.937..Mark Lyons (TC5)
11..32-5m06.272..Gregg Cobb (??)
12..31-5m00.436..Brian Shaw (TC4)
13..31-5m05.640..Andre Handsbrough (TC4/3?)
14..30-5m00.379..Steve Larracey (TC3)
15..30-5m03.324..Kenny Jarvis (TC4)
16..28-5m08.230..Jordan King (TT-01)
17..26-5m06.218..Cam Gomez (Losi XXX-S)
18..23-5m08.731..Miguel Gomez (TT-01)


I would like to note that while the TT-01s were qualified near the bottom, at least for Jordan it was a gearing issue. We were helping Jordan get a little more speed, but unfortunately we couldn't find a 55t spur for his 4-cell/27 turn combo. Hopefully we will be able to get the parts for next week as his car was handling very well on track.


----------



## Crptracer

Brian....Mark Lyons had a TC5.....


----------



## ovalrcr

Impressive turnout last night.....hoping to try out VTA in January. Got a 2 week old baby at home so probably wont be before that.


----------



## BadSign

I made an observation last night and thought I'd see if anyone felt the same.

I ran the same Orion 3400 LiPo in all three races of VTA. My first race the car had no punch and was slow in the straights- FDR of 4.76. The motor came off lukewarm and I knew it needed a taller gear.

For heat 2 I changed to a 4.59 FDR- roughly the equivelant of 1.5 pinion teeth more. Again, I was getting beat On the straight, Chris could pull almost a yard on me at the end of the straight.

I made no changes for the main, and you all saw I had problems. However, the car was much faster on the straight then the previous heat.

All I can assume is the battery- does anyone else's LiPo seem to need a couple of runs to really "Heat up" ?


----------



## Railroader

Was it a brand new LiPo, or do you mean "heat up" for the night?


----------



## Crptracer

I ran a lipo I charged straight from the package and ran the same as my other (orion 3800)....I think its in your FDR...You picked up a lap from the first heat 34 laps to heat 2 35 laps...I would go to 4.56 and see what you think.....


----------



## Crptracer

Tom will you change your screen name to "SpoonMan"??????


----------



## Railroader

Alright everyone, a quick warning:

If you go to Steak and Shake with Steve after racing, be prepared to have our ribs hurt the next morning.


----------



## Crptracer

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Here are the results of qualifying last night in VTA. This is another way to see how well racers did for the night even if they had trouble in their main.
> 
> 
> Vintage Trans Am
> -----------------
> 01..38-5m03.299..Greg Hallenbeck (HPI Pro 4)
> 02..37-5m07.292..Brian Smith (TC3)
> 03..36-5m00.183..Houston Thomas (TC5)
> 04..35-5m00.501..Bob Cordell (TC5)
> 05..35-5m04.806..Brian VanderVeen (TC5)
> 06..35-5m07.855..Bob Yelle (TC5)07..34-5m06.350..Steve Vaught (Xray T2)
> 08..33-5m01.260..Mitch Davidson (Tamiya 415)
> 09..33-5m04.480..Chris Clayton (Xray T2)
> 10..33-5m07.937..Mark Lyons (TC5)
> 11..32-5m06.272..Gregg Cobb (??)
> 12..31-5m00.436..Brian Shaw (TC4)13..31-5m05.640..Andre Handsbrough (TC4/3?)
> 14..30-5m00.379..Steve Larracey (TC3)
> 15..30-5m03.324..Kenny Jarvis (TC4)
> 16..28-5m08.230..Jordan King (TT-01)
> 17..26-5m06.218..Cam Gomez (Losi XXX-S)
> 18..23-5m08.731..Miguel Gomez (TT-01)



I would like to know what you guys think about using this sheet on a weekly basis to determine the groupings for heats on the following week so basically the red group would be heat 1 blue heat 2 and black heat 3 if you look at the # of laps this would create some great racing in my opinion....Also if you miss a week or so we would have to go by your last qual or come up with some kind of provisional....Just a thought and it would shuffle itself on a weekly basis.......:wave:


----------



## Crptracer

Tom does that mean no???


----------



## Railroader

Negative GhostRider, pattern is full.


----------



## Crptracer

Chris how did everything turnout last night?


----------



## Crptracer

I am going to use this paint scheme in Ft.wayne isnt this similar to Bobs? Of course I am going w/orange probably and white stripes.....I am not against using the red and white and make them identical just different #s and I was gonna run black wheels....What do you think Brian?


----------



## Crptracer

Also if anyone is interested I am getting rid of a few things:

1. LRP QC3
2. Spektrum SR3100 recevier
3. AMB personell Transponder(w/no mounting ears)
4. K.O Propo 1/12th servo PDS-949ICS
5. LRP heatsink fan combo
6. Integy Heatsink fan combo
7. Set of dynamite metric and standard allen drivers
8. weller soldering station
9. 4 digital scales

Send me a P.M if your interested...Thought I give you guys first crack at the stuff...


----------



## BadSign

Railroader said:


> Alright everyone, a quick warning:
> 
> If you go to Steak and Shake with Steve after racing, be prepared to have our ribs hurt the next morning.


You guys should have told me, I had no kids with me last night!


----------



## BadSign

Railroader said:


> Was it a brand new LiPo, or do you mean "heat up" for the night?


It's a new Orion 3400. It seems to get stronger as the night goes on.



Crptracer said:


> I ran a lipo I charged straight from the package and ran the same as my other (orion 3800)....I think its in your FDR...You picked up a lap from the first heat 34 laps to heat 2 35 laps...I would go to 4.56 and see what you think.....


Yeah, but I drove a pretty flawless race in heat 2 and still didn't have speed. The car just had more straight speed in the main. I've noticed it other nights as well, when I run the same FDR all night. I usually have more straight speed and punch on the 3rd cycle of the battery.


----------



## Railroader

BadSign said:


> You guys should have told me, I had no kids with me last night!


Consider it Standard Operating Procedure.


----------



## BadSign

Crptracer said:


> I would like to know what you guys think about using this sheet on a weekly basis to determine the groupings for heats on the following week so basically the red group would be heat 1 blue heat 2 and black heat 3 if you look at the # of laps this would create some great racing in my opinion....Also if you miss a week or so we would have to go by your last qual or come up with some kind of provisional....Just a thought and it would shuffle itself on a weekly basis.......:wave:


I like it for me personally, but I could see how some would find it frustrating to have a moving chicane on the track with them week after week. Maybe an equal mix from each group in every heat would be fairest.


----------



## Railroader

What about a random first heats and a resort for the second heats?


----------



## Crptracer

BadSign said:


> I like it for me personally, but I could see how some would find it frustrating to have a moving chicane on the track with them week after week. Maybe an equal mix from each group in every heat would be fairest.




Well I understand that...The problem is if your running a consistent 30-34 laps why on earth would you want to run guys 35-38....Thats when they become the boards because at that point guys are running .6 to a full second or better than you are and its inevitable your gonna get hit...Its also a goal thing to get better and move up and it fuels everyone It should also emphasize clean racing and help guys understand heats are for qualifing not for racing.....Just my opinion.....As far as the re-shuffle I think it ruins the flow of the night and it really doesnt work well when we only run 2 heats and a main


----------



## Railroader

Crptracer said:


> As far as the re-shuffle I think it ruins the flow of the night and it really doesnt work well when we only run 2 heats and a main


Yeah, we'd probably have to add 15 minutes or so for people to adjust to the new heat list.

I was just trying to accommodate a newcomer. I'd hate to be a really really good racer from some where and be stuck in a group of racers who are new to RC. Perhaps new guys should be added to the middle groups.


----------



## nickcacc

I was just trying to accommodate a newcomer. I'd hate to be a really really good racer from some where and be stuck in a group of racers who are new to RC. Perhaps new guys should be added to the middle groups.[/QUOTE said:


> You're right about that, when I raced a lot of 1/12th scale you'd go somewhere and they would 'seed' the heats because they knew how the locals drove. Being there for the 1st time, I'd get seeded in the lower heats. and even though I was no expert, it would be a pain to qualify out of those heats. A lot of tracks do that though.


----------



## WINSEEKER

Crptracer said:


> I would like to know what you guys think about using this sheet on a weekly basis to determine the groupings for heats on the following week so basically the red group would be heat 1 blue heat 2 and black heat 3 if you look at the # of laps this would create some great racing in my opinion....Also if you miss a week or so we would have to go by your last qual or come up with some kind of provisional....Just a thought and it would shuffle itself on a weekly basis.......:wave:


 huummm!!!! i like it . !! i think your on to something there steve.:thumbsup:


----------



## Crptracer

Railroader said:


> Yeah, we'd probably have to add 15 minutes or so for people to adjust to the new heat list.
> 
> I was just trying to accommodate a newcomer. I'd hate to be a really really good racer from some where and be stuck in a group of racers who are new to RC. Perhaps new guys should be added to the middle groups.


 The problem is how do you know who is fast and who is a little slower...Guys are gonna get upset no matter what if you dont want your car to get touched then come up on thursdays and run alone...Its racing there are gonna be some wrecks and I doubt there is anything intentional and until we get to a point where we can run 3 heats and do a reshuffle then its the way it is. Now if you guys would like to cast a vote and we decide to reshuffle VTA after the first heat then thats fine but remember hope your first heat is a solid run.....I would like everyone to think on my next statement: Every racer had to start somwhere,None of us were fast the first time we set a car on the carpet.....


----------



## Crptracer

I vote Nuetral on a reshuffle as it doesnt matter to me....Its a double edged sword as it will only help 50% of the time...You cant make everyone happy 100% of the time and somebody will feel shafted.....


----------



## rockin_bob13

I vote no shuffle. Not enough time.


----------



## BadSign

I agree.


----------



## mdavidson

Crptracer said:


> I would like to know what you guys think about using this sheet on a weekly basis to determine the groupings for heats on the following week so basically the red group would be heat 1 blue heat 2 and black heat 3 if you look at the # of laps this would create some great racing in my opinion....Also if you miss a week or so we would have to go by your last qual or come up with some kind of provisional....Just a thought and it would shuffle itself on a weekly basis.......:wave:


well i sure would like to see something like this, is there already a ranking system in place now? is it being used for setting up the heats now?
I do think laps would be a good way to sort the heats. as for new racers, i say just put them in the med heat and see how thay do, how about just asking a new driver how much he/she has raced, say at sign-up? if he sounds like a newb just put them in the back, if thay have some experience
put them in the med heat someplace.


----------



## cwoods34

There is some sort of ranking system, I've seen it on the monitor when they were setting heats, sort of a "driving skill" ranking of sorts, I'm guessing based on how often you are TQ, make the A-main, etc. If you've noticed they already have the heats "sorted" to a certain degree, and those heats tend to translate over into the C-, B-, and A-mains almost perfectly. I think it is great to keep it this way, though. 

If we have a new racer, be it new to the hobby or new to a class, I'd hate for them to get ran over by much faster racers for one thing, and also having someone in a heat that runs 5 or more laps slower than everyone else tends to slow the race leaders down.

Someone got a link to the info for the big 14th race? And I'm assuming there's pre-registration and all that.... thanks!

Yes Steve I'm going come hell or high water, er snow, whichever. I'll just have to borrow a battery and some treads....


----------



## Crptracer

Doug would like to have a VTA race the day after Christmas....He said an enduro.....I am not a fan......Also he would like to start earlier if we could...I would like to do something requiring 3 heats and a main....Need to think quick and decide and also some kind of RSVP...


----------



## Crptracer

As far as heat setup....we need to do it based on your week before qualifing....If need be if a new guy shows up you can bump me I dont really care.....CREAM RISES TO THE TOP ANYWAY.....It should be exspressed that the heats are for qualifing not racing.....We can make this a vote but I know this idea will win out...So lets work together and voice your opinons on ways to make it better.....


----------



## Crptracer

Gees Mitch 14 posts since 2006.....


----------



## Crptracer

Cody .....www.summitrcraceway.com


----------



## cwoods34

Geez Steve 4 posts in a row since 3:48.....


----------



## cwoods34

Ok found the entry form, but what do I do with it, mail it to them, e-mail it back, how do I pay the $20, etc.?


----------



## mdavidson

Crptracer said:


> Gees Mitch 14 posts since 2006.....[/
> 
> I just dont have much to say.


----------



## Crptracer

Cody u can pay when you arrive....


----------



## Crptracer

wow Mitch 2 post's in the same month....


----------



## cwoods34

So I pay when I arrive, assuming I just hand in the entry form when I arrive too then?

How many participants you expect there to be? I want a cool little trophy that says "E-Main 1st Place" :thumbsup:


----------



## Crptracer

I would say 20 to 30......We have 6 from slots I believe: me,CClay,Rockin,Indy,WINSEEKER,1Brownguy...I think there is 5 to 6 coming from Chicago...So there is 12 plus I think between 5 to 8 from Ft.wayne...Probably some from Mishiwaka....20 to 30...+ Mitch


----------



## Crptracer

Ok I have 1 more idea for heat layouts: We use the final qualifing results and 3 from each qualifing group from the previous week bump up so the top 3 run w/the bottom 3 and so on....If we do this once I believe you will see the first idea is the best....Or we could just leave it alone...We can see next week how the exsisting system works and compare that to last weeks final qualifing results....


----------



## cwoods34

Only 20-30? I was expecting 50+, but that's cool either way, guess it'll be a more friendly and "local" environment. I just figured since it's a big VTA race...

I really think the system is pretty good as is, it could use a bit of refinement in determining placement for new racers, but if there is a way to improve it in any aspect I think we should implement it. For example, I don't think Mark was having any problems in his heats with his new TC5 (aside from some oversteer), and I didn't catch his lap times or anything but I know he will soon be if not already is up there with the faster racers. Of course, he is an excellent driver, too, and he keeps everyone in shape on Saturday's also.


----------



## Crptracer

Mark qualified 10th with a 33 5min 07 sec. and finished 7th with a 34 5min 08 sec.....In the B Main...Under the system I am pushing he would end up in the second heat...Right where his times are competitive....Its not like this benifits me I would also end up in the sec. heat but thats only in qualifing thats what it is for....


----------



## CClay1282

rockin_bob13 said:


> I vote no shuffle. Not enough time.


I agree, we do not have time to do this on the friday nights since everyone wants to get out of there. I wouldnt mind what time, but some people do.


----------



## CClay1282

cwoods34 said:


> So I pay when I arrive, assuming I just hand in the entry form when I arrive too then?


Im curious on this too, wasnt aware they had an entry form.


----------



## Crptracer

CClay1282 said:


> Im curious on this too, wasnt aware they had an entry form.


You can fill out the form and bring it with ya.....


----------



## Crptracer

1000 posts....Just wanted to share in this moment with ya guys...


----------



## cwoods34

(Pulls out his lighter and waves it in the air slowly)

Congrats......? :hat:

I want the top 6 at that race to be Indy Slots racers, show 'em wazzup.

Even if that's the top 6 of the C-Main haha.


----------



## CClay1282

cwoods34 said:


> Even if that's the top 6 of the C-Main haha.


I know your jokin, but i highly doubt that will happen. I think we have some pretty darn good drivers (my self not included)!~!


----------



## Railroader

Crptracer said:


> Now if you guys would like to cast a vote and we decide to reshuffle VTA after the first heat then thats fine but remember hope your first heat is a solid run.....


I'm convinced. No reshuffle vote.


----------



## Railroader

Crptracer said:


> Gees Mitch 14 posts since 2006.....


It's quality, not quantity Steve!


----------



## Railroader

Crptracer said:


> Doug would like to have a VTA race the day after Christmas....He said an enduro.....I am not a fan......Also he would like to start earlier if we could...I would like to do something requiring 3 heats and a main....Need to think quick and decide and also some kind of RSVP...


I chatted with Doug about this. He wants me to send some feelers out. He wants to do some kind of special event on that Friday, the day after Christmas.

Houston and I think a Mini-Cooper 1-hour endurance would be the way to go. They have quick battery changes, and rarely break. I like the idea, but I will be out of the state that day. I suggested started the race at 5:30pm, so any guys doing the enduro could also do their regular racing later that night. I'd like to do a Mini-Cooper enduro on New Years Eve afternoon.

Is there any kind of special race that we could do with VTA. Doug wants to do trophies, prizes, special awards. That kind of thing.

Share suggestions!


----------



## Railroader

4th post in a row, if you can't produce quality, you might as well produce a lot of whatever else!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

How many cars can the computer system at Slots handle at 1 time?

I would be interested in a Mini-Cooper endurance race. The question I would have is how many minutes can a NIHM 3800 run in a Cooper? If a 3800 can handle 15 minutes, you'd probably be able to get away with 3 batteries.


----------



## Railroader

We had 12 in there at one time. Possibly up to 20 cars I think. We keep meaning to pass the full house transponder charger over the loop to see if it works.

I have a couple 4200 packs and a couple 3300 packs I would loan out if the race was on a day I couldn't make it.


----------



## Railroader

What we did for the hour figure-8 race was hold a single 5 minute qualifier to see who made the final race. With only one class, you could hold a couple 4 minute qualifiers and hold a 1 hour race in less than an hour and 30 minutes.

I also have battery chargers to loan if I can't make the race.


----------



## BadSign

Railroader said:


> I chatted with Doug about this. He wants me to send some feelers out. He wants to do some kind of special event on that Friday, the day after Christmas.
> 
> Is there any kind of special race that we could do with VTA. Doug wants to do trophies, prizes, special awards. That kind of thing.
> 
> Share suggestions!


Maybe a triple main format, similar to Reedy Race?


----------



## CClay1282

Railroader said:


> What we did for the hour figure-8 race was hold a single 5 minute qualifier to see who made the final race. With only one class, you could hold a couple 4 minute qualifiers and hold a 1 hour race in less than an hour and 30 minutes.
> 
> I also have battery chargers to loan if I can't make the race.


I will offer to race your mini in the enduro race for ya tom!


----------



## Railroader

I have a spare mini cooper Chris. I'll bring it and let you drive it this Friday if you plan on being there. Just remind me on here Thursday. Spoons distract me [inside joke].


----------



## CClay1282

LOL, thats cool man. Can i run a lipo in it or what? Or do you have batts?


----------



## Railroader

I have batteries. If Doug gets the 2400 Lipo in stock soon you can run with that.


----------



## CClay1282

so we cant run with the 3600?


----------



## jarmuth

*Mini Cooper Rules*

Since Friday the 26th and Friday the 2nd are probably the only 2 Friday nights I will be able to race till March, I want to try to run something. I have an old Mini Cooper from winter before last, so I would run that if that is all that is available. I would much prefer to have a big VTA race. 

Can I run Lipo's in my Mini Cooper? I no longer have any NIMH stick packs that charge up.


----------



## Railroader

CClay1282 said:


> so we cant run with the 3600?


Pretty sure it won't fit. 

According to the TCS rules:


TSC rules said:


> The use of LIPO batteries is permitted in this class, but due to the battery compartment having a rounded profile, the only legal LIPOs for this class is the Orion/Peak 2400, 3200, and 3400 Carbon Edition hard cased packs. Modifying the M-chassis to fit other hard case LIPO batteries is not permitted.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Indy Slots will have the normal On-Road program on Friday Dec. 26, 2008. What is being proposed is similar to what happened the Friday after Thanksgiving this year. Earlier in the day there will be a special race - possibly an on-road Cooper endurance race. Then the normal race program will start at 7pm. Actually we had good turn-out in VTA that day, so I can't see why we won't on the 26th.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here is some misc. info for the VTA class at Indy Slots

- We had 2 new racers on Friday
- We now have had 41 different racers in the VTA
- Average number of entries over the last 10 weeks is 14
- Highest turn-out of 19 was on 11/21/2008 (day after Thanksgiving)

Thanks everyone for making this a fun class to race at Indy Slots!


----------



## Railroader

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Indy Slots will have the normal On-Road program on Friday Dec. 26, 2008. What is being proposed is similar to what happened the Friday after Thanksgiving this year. Earlier in the day there will be a special race - possibly an on-road Cooper endurance race. Then the normal race program will start at 7pm. Actually we had good turn-out in VTA that day, so I can't see why we won't on the 26th.


This is true!

We don't need to have the min cooper (or VTA) enduro-race at noon like the figure-8 guys did. I think it would be better to have it at sometime between 4-5:30pm. That way they road course guys will still have from 5:30-7pm for last minute practice. And I bet if you ask nicely, Doug might open the track/shop up early that day for even more practice.

I have been thinking (woah!), would a very technical course be better for an enduro, or a very easy track? I would think a tech course to keep speeds down and really tax the driver. I have also been thinking (woah!) of a 30 or 45 minute race instead of an hour.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

To add to the earlier posts about Lipo in a Cooper, just make sure to add weight. Since lipos are lighter, you will need to add weight to be legal. Also it is my experience that a heavier Mini-Cooper is easier to drive.


----------



## Railroader

Minis must weigh at least 1300 grams to be legal.

The benefit to LiPos in minis is the ability to add weight where ever you want/need. Also the ability to run the same battery all night.


----------



## cwoods34

I think Mini enduro would be pretty cool.  I only have 1 battery (4200) that lasts a long time but not quite an hour, so I'd have to bum a battery off of someone.


----------



## Railroader

If you set up your battery connectors right, you could run LiPo and NiMH.

I am 99.9999% sure the 4200 LiPo will not fit in the mini coopers. Plus it would not be legal under the current rules.


----------



## Crptracer

Doug told me he would like to open and run earlier on the Friday after Christmas....I told him I would see who could make it in earlier wasnt sure what everyone's schedules would be like....


----------



## jason crist

i plan on coming up friday for some vta racing


dec 26th sounds good on racing


just a quick question 

why don't you guys run legends on the road course ?

same rules as fig 8


----------



## ovalrcr

Railroader said:


> I am 99.9999% sure the 4200 will not fit in the mini coopers.


So your tellin' us there's a chance?


----------



## Railroader

jason crist said:


> just a quick question
> 
> why don't you guys run legends on the road course ?
> 
> same rules as fig 8


I'd do it in a heartbeat, but no one else is interested.


----------



## BadSign

Here's an idea for the 26th:

Start early- 5:30 or so- run three heats, reshuffle for the third, and then the main. Just like a big race!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I'm all for starting early on the 26th as long as we could leave a little early as well.


----------



## Railroader

I say we race from 9am to midnight. An entirely open class, run-what-cha-brung, whoever has the most laps wins.

$100 entry fee winnar takes all!


----------



## Crptracer

I say run the coopers early that way we can get in earlier than 5:30...I would just like to have more time....period


----------



## BadSign

Railroader said:


> I say we race from 9am to midnight. An entirely open class, run-what-cha-brung, whoever has the most laps wins.
> 
> $100 entry fee winnar takes all!


2 words- mod foam!


----------



## Railroader

2 words- dirty sock race.


----------



## CClay1282

BadSign said:


> Here's an idea for the 26th:
> 
> Start early- 5:30 or so- run three heats, reshuffle for the third, and then the main. Just like a big race!


Sounds like fun to me. I will already be there anyway (might run a cooper in the enduro)!



Railroader said:


> I'd do it in a heartbeat, but no one else is interested.


I woud do it too. Would be fun. I ran the roadcourse spec style down in linton a couple time. Was like watching grass grow, but was a blast.


----------



## Railroader

CClay1282 said:


> I woud do it too. Would be fun. I ran the roadcourse spec style down in linton a couple time. Was like watching grass grow, but was a blast.


Two down, just need a third.


----------



## CClay1282

So you gonna let me run a coop RR?


----------



## Railroader

Yes sir!


----------



## Crptracer

Indy...whats up on our paint scheme I am thinkin Identical except different #'s and wheels......Would be cool if we could get some stickers made for over the rear quater panel


----------



## Crptracer

Railroader did you get my PM........CClay you have PM


----------



## Crptracer

Check this out...Listen to the losi slammin the boards


----------



## Crptracer

How about that layout for our next race.....


----------



## fozzy767

so assuming i was comin to race on road,will a xray m18 work,motor,battery,what type of body?


----------



## Crptracer

I believe that they are runnin 5 cells and the fireball motor and GT style bodies


----------



## cwoods34

4200 NiMh won't fit? Or you talking about a LiPo? Cuz my 4200 NiMh fits just fine :thumbsup:

And I didn't know there was a mAh rating limit..... what rule am I breaking now? 

I'd still be down for an hour Mini enduro. Or even half an hour would be insane, then no one would have to swap batteries.


----------



## Crptracer

INDY you have PM


----------



## Crptracer

Anyone know where I could get some vynl stickers made asap and have them by friday.....Need 8 at least that read: Team Circle City to go on the HPI camaro fenders vintage style


----------



## CClay1282

How about 8? I will put some on my car.


----------



## Crptracer

Well your not signed up for the team racing prortion of the midwest series....But who cares sounds fine to me....


----------



## CClay1282

I know, but i would still sport some stickers.


----------



## Crptracer

Thats fine w/Me hopefully we can get some made.....


----------



## Crptracer

Bob...What do ya think about the stickers Idea....+ I am gonna paint a body I dentical to yours and use diff# of course and black wheels....or would you rather run w/diff solid color but same scheme


----------



## BadSign

fozzy767 said:


> so assuming i was comin to race on road,will a xray m18 work,motor,battery,what type of body?





Crptracer said:


> I believe that they are runnin 5 cells and the fireball motor and GT style bodies


That's correct. A good gear ratio would be 19/42


----------



## Scott04C5

Crptracer said:


> Anyone know where I could get some vynl stickers made asap and have them by friday.....Need 8 at least that read: Team Circle City to go on the HPI camaro fenders vintage style


Steve St. John can do your stickers. He usually races legends on Tuesday.
He does outstanding work.


----------



## Railroader

Crptracer said:


> Railroader did you get my PM........CClay you have PM


Which one, the xray one? I replied to it on rctech.


----------



## Railroader

fozzy767 said:


> so assuming i was comin to race on road,will a xray m18 work,motor,battery,what type of body?


An xray would be perfect. There are three guys racing them now (myself included).

Venom Fireball 370 motor, 5-cell NiMH (you can borrow one from me if you need one), and any touring car body.


----------



## Crptracer

Railroader said:


> Which one, the xray one? I replied to it on rctech.


Xray...yeah I just got the PM from RC tech


----------



## Crptracer

CClay you have PM


----------



## Crptracer

RailRoader you have PM


----------



## Crptracer

Spoonman Make A Note For Yourself........


----------



## Railroader

cwoods34 said:


> 4200 NiMh won't fit? Or you talking about a LiPo? Cuz my 4200 NiMh fits just fine :thumbsup:
> 
> And I didn't know there was a mAh rating limit..... what rule am I breaking now?
> 
> I'd still be down for an hour Mini enduro. Or even half an hour would be insane, then no one would have to swap batteries.


Sorry, thought you were talking LiPo. A 4200 NiMH is perfectly legal.


----------



## Crptracer

Crptracer said:


> Spoonman Make A Note For Yourself........


DONT FORGET


----------



## fozzy767

ok dokey thats why i took that car,jerry is wanting to come dowm and run road course with brp cars too


----------



## Railroader

Sweet!


----------



## Crptracer

Railroader said:


> Sweet!


Thanks Spoonman


----------



## Railroader

I just called Steve St. John and talked to him about the stickers. He'll meet me tomorrow and we'll get everything squared away then. So make sure you know what you want and I will relay it to him.

What #'s and exactly how tall and long you want the "TEAM CIRCLE CITY ". What colors and if you know fonts, that would be helpful too.


----------



## Railroader

Crptracer said:


> Thanks Spoonman


I wasn't talking to you. :freak:


----------



## Railroader

fozzy767 said:


> ok dokey thats why i took that car,jerry is wanting to come dowm and run road course with brp cars too


Most of us are running the 42t spur and between a 17t - 19t pinion. I am going to try either a 18t or 19t spur tomorrow.


----------



## Crptracer

3.5 inches or 88.92mm in total length....letters .376 inches tall o 9.55 mm....thanks...The number 7....Duh.....Thanks Tom


----------



## Crptracer

CClay....has all the Info to incase someone waves a spoon and you get distarcted....


----------



## Railroader

Crptracer said:


> 3.5 inches or 88.92mm in total length....letters .376 inches tall o 9.55 mm....thanks...The number 7....Duh.....Thanks Tom


What's the tolerance? ±.001"?

Anyone else want numbers? 

How many?

What colors?

What font?

What's your SS#?

Want to go ride bikes?


----------



## WINSEEKER

Crptracer said:


> Bob...What do ya think about the stickers Idea....+ I am gonna paint a body I dentical to yours and use diff# of course and black wheels....or would you rather run w/diff solid color but same scheme


sorry i couldnt get back to you sooner steve. 
but im still not sure if ill be able to go sunday. for we have a meeting after church . and i have to find someone to take my place in the meeting . so i dont know yet . i surely want to go with you guys. it would be a blast. i am trying!!!!.. as for the car . my car is white with blue strips . i think the car you showed was white with green strips. . . i have a new car painted up for that race . its two tone white/ red . half and half . but i do like the sticker concept!!. so any way the bottom line is . go and paint what ever color you want . and if i get to go. ill blend in some how.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

A lot of messages have been posted recently. Just want to see if we can get a head count of people heading to Summit/Ft. Wayne on Sunday Dec 14, 2008 for some VTA racing.

Here is a link to the flyer/entry form - http://www.summitrcraceway.com/pdf/vtaglss2.pdf Track will open at 8am and racing will start at noon. They will be racing VTA along with 1/12 scale and Pro 10 GT (200mm pan car).

Confirmed racers
----------
1. IndyRC_Racer - heading up Saturday/spending night
2. Crptracer - heading up Saturday/spending night
3. CClay1282 - heading up Saturday/spending night
4. CWoods34 - heading up Saturday/spending night
5. rockin_bob13 - heading up Sunday


Tentative racers
----------
6. Brian Shaw - ??
7. 1BrownGuy - ??
8. Winseeker - may head up Sunday


----------



## Lugnutz

Will the track be open for practice on Saturday?


----------



## Railroader

Lugnutz said:


> Will the track be open for practice on Saturday?


The on road course will be out until around 5pm. Then they put down jumps for the off road carpet course. Track opens at 11am.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Indy Slots is normally open for practice Saturdays and then 1/18 stadium trucks with jumps races on Saturday night.

Summit/Ft. Wayne runs their oval program on Saturday evenings. I pm'ed one of the racers to see if they will have the on-road layout setup after oval. At a minimum it would be nice to stake a claim on some pit space, which is one of the reasons I'm heading up early.

I'm half considering running oval touring car, but need to find out what rules they are using.


----------



## CClay1282

Im headin up sat with steve.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

--Update--

Summit/Ft. Wayne will *NOT*be setting up the on-road track until Sunday. I suppose that makes it fair for the racers who can't make it early.

Now to paint a body and glue some wheels for the weekend.


----------



## jason crist

what time do the doors open on thursday for practice?
what time do the doors open on friday for practice/racing ?


----------



## CClay1282

5:00 pm on both days jason. Start racing at 7:00 on friday.


----------



## Crptracer

Run for the hills Crist is coming.....


----------



## BadSign

Hey Tom, I have new class for us to race. Joe and Scott both have one too. Put away your dirty socks and try it...


----------



## j21moss

Crptracer said:


> Run for the hills Crist is coming.....


hmmmm.. might have to make an appearance to see this... dang it.. I forgot..I got a Christmas Party to go to...


----------



## Crptracer

I have all but given up on ya Mr.Moss


----------



## cwoods34

Ok I'm getting the run-around about the birthday plans this weekend. I know I'll have to work Saturday but I told my boss I'd leave at noon for my mom's birthday. HOWEVER, he doesn't have to know about what happens if the birthday thing doesn't go through. 

SO.... my question is, to the people leaving on Saturday, what time are you leaving? If there is space for me to bum along with someone that'd be great so I don't have to get up at 5 a.m. on Sunday. :freak:

I was told the birthday thing might be on Friday night or something. Quite frankly it's ridiculous that I still haven't been able to get the schedule but that's another story.  So I figure if nothing is concrete by Thursday then I'm gonna make getting to the track Saturday priority numero uno. I'll pitch cash towards gas and all that if I can ride with someone. 

I wanna thank all of you guys for offering to lend batteries, tires, and a ride if possible, I wouldn't even have the chance to go to this race otherwise. :thumbsup:


----------



## Crptracer

I have space for ya but I was plannin on leavin around noon...But could hold off alittle


----------



## Crptracer

If you like the wind in your hair the bed of the truck will be allright wont it cause the R/C stuff is in the EXT.Cab and we aint ridin 3 in the front seat....Just kiddin LMK ASAP


----------



## Crptracer

3 posts......You just need to man up cody and take a stand...Put your foot down and make a decsision....So where you wanna meet sat...so I can pick ya up.....


----------



## Crptracer

what do ya say Cody....Is my computer Super fast or does it take awhile for the post to show or are you guys not hittin refresh...I am replying at 8:25 time check


----------



## cwoods34

Sorry Steve, I have things to do besides sit at my computer and hit refresh every 17 seconds 

JK'ing.

My stuff would only comprise of a tool box and that clear tote that I cram everything into. Oh, and an overnight bag - can't race in dirty clothes. But I'll have those dirty socks in case we can get a class going.

Well, I can probably try and squeeze out of work around 11:30 or so, where would be convenient to meet you at?


----------



## cwoods34

*foot has been stamped down*


----------



## Crptracer

I dont know where you live but we could meet in Slots Park-o-lot or somethin...


----------



## j21moss

Crptracer said:


> I have all but given up on ya Mr.Moss


don't give up too soon!!!


----------



## Crptracer

Let me know Cody...Talk to ya guys later....


----------



## cwoods34

That'd work out great for me. I get outta work at 11:30 I should be there by 12:30 at the latest.


----------



## Crptracer

j21moss said:


> don't give up too soon!!!


Allright.....Waitin on the Moss Stang...to grace us with its presence....:wave:


----------



## Crptracer

cwoods34 said:


> That'd work out great for me. I get outta work at 11:30 I should be there by 12:30 at the latest.


SSSAAAAWWWWEEEEEETTTTT.....Way to man up....:thumbsup:


----------



## Crptracer

Cody...RedRoof Inn Ft.wayne,In.....I believe its goshen ave.....Travelocity you can get a room for under $45.....Maybe one of these other guys could room..w/ya and split the cost....


----------



## Crptracer

Any takers for splitin a room w/the Cody


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Let Cody know that we will figure something out if he doesn't get someone to share the room with.

We should get Tom to let us borrow some of his oval stuff so we can race Saturday night.


----------



## CClay1282

I could run legend if they have any there!

Steve, is it ok if i park my yota at your house?


----------



## WINSEEKER

its looking more and more . like greg cobb and myself are gonna make it to fort wayne sunday morning.----- and it looks like indy slots is gonna be well represented!!!!. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Crptracer

CClay thats Fine.....Everyone should where a Indy Slots shirt since are total keeps climbing....


----------



## WINSEEKER

Crptracer said:


> CClay thats Fine.....Everyone should where a Indy Slots shirt since are total keeps climbing....


does indy slots have the shirts in stock?


----------



## Crptracer

WINSEEKER said:


> does indy slots have the shirts in stock?


I believe he has the white one's in stock been after Doug for three months to get some more Black one's....


----------



## Crptracer

Mr.MicrRacer18.....Why dont you come to Ft.Wayne w/Us....Cody needs a roommate.....I am sure we can get ya a 21.5 and a lipo and solve anyother exscuses you may have......I might be able to pack ya in w/me for the trip up....


----------



## WINSEEKER

Crptracer said:


> Mr.MicrRacer18.....Why dont you come to Ft.Wayne w/Us....Cody needs a roommate.....I am sure we can get ya a 21.5 and a lipo and solve anyother exscuses you may have......I might be able to pack ya in w/me for the trip up....


wow!!! wouldnt that be coool if we would all be able to pit to together in a group. man how impressive that would look !!!!!! :woohoo:


----------



## Crptracer

We will be pitting in a group....I am gonna make every effort to get that done....But Thats why I am tryin to get a solid # of people that are going...Right now 5:

1.Me
2.CClay
3.Cwoods
4.Indy
5.Rockin


----------



## Crptracer

With some good packing techniques I should be able to have one more passanger...


----------



## WINSEEKER

Crptracer said:


> We will be pitting in a group....I am gonna make every effort to get that done....But Thats why I am tryin to get a solid # of people that are going...Right now 5:
> 
> 1.Me
> 2.CClay
> 3.Cwoods
> 4.Indy
> 5.Rockin


 6 winseeker
7 greg cobb


----------



## Crptracer

Way to step up Bob it's gonna be a great time....


----------



## WINSEEKER

Crptracer said:


> We will be pitting in a group....I am gonna make every effort to get that done....But Thats why I am tryin to get a solid # of people that are going...Right now 5:
> 
> 1.Me
> 2.CClay
> 3.Cwoods
> 4.Indy
> 5.Rockin


6WINSEEKER
7 GREG COBB.

I HOPE I DONT FINISH IN THIS ORDER!!!


----------



## Crptracer

I hope I do


----------



## Railroader

IndyRC_Racer said:


> We should get Tom to let us borrow some of his oval stuff so we can race Saturday night.


Dude, I am RIGHT here... j/k

I am normally not an oval guy. The only oval I really have is a couple Legends cars, and I only have one spec motor and two spec packs. Both are beat up pretty bad from the figure-8, but the one car was running pretty good last night. The driver sucked, but what can I do about that?

But wait, I race oval on Sunday at Indy Slots and you'd have my cars in Ft. Wayne!!!

No can do sir.


----------



## Railroader

Crptracer said:


> Mr.MicrRacer18.....Why dont you come to Ft.Wayne w/Us....Cody needs a roommate.....I am sure we can get ya a 21.5 and a lipo and solve anyother exscuses you may have......I might be able to pack ya in w/me for the trip up....


I have a spare GTB and 21.5 I'd loan out or the trip. You're on your own for a LiPo though.


----------



## Railroader

I am going to Steve St. John's in a couple hours to get the decals made.

I'll have him cut out 30 "TEAM CIRCLE CITY" decals in black and 30 in white.

If you have any last minute changes or ideas, call me at 370-2571


----------



## Crptracer

Thanks Tom


----------



## cwoods34

Aight Stevo-o what's the itinerary? We're leaving noon-thirty or one-ish, should get there by late afternoon, we just gonna check in then go scope out the track or anything? 

And what time you expect we'd be done Sunday? Racing starts at noon and I know there's 3 classes represented, but I didn't know how many heats/mains/etc. there'd be and such. Just trying to get a time-frame set in stone.

Is that $45 for a double room or single? I don't care if I have a room to myself. And if there is anyone else that even remotely thinks they want to go they should, I am bumming tires and batteries from people, I doubt any of us would have a problem pulling together other things if needed. Remember, this is TEAM CIRCLE CITY. Hell entire cars have been loaned out to new racers so they could participate. 

Another question, do they allow any kind of tire dope? I know some tracks only allow Jack The Crapper and stuff.


----------



## Crptracer

Cody...3heats and a main around 5:30 or so I would say we would be done. Paragon is fine....Room price is for either I would get the double if I was you and even if no one goes there is always the chance but reserve it through travelocity or its like 60 when you get there....Probably get there and get the rooms situated.....Do some R/C pitin and get well hydrated possibly wouldnt want to get dehydrated on sunday its hard work runnin those cars....Get some food and eventually get a goodnight sleep...We will probably checkout the Oval Racing


----------



## cwoods34

Haha I may have to make some high-speed passes down the hallways. If anything I'll bring my Vendetta or Cooper that I can beat up at the hotel if there's nothing else to do. I've love to check out their oval racing, I'm not big into oval (hate NASCAR) but it's different with RC, plus they're stupid fast. :thumbsup: 

I know what ya mean, turning that 4 oz. Philips screwdriver so much gives me carpal tunnel syndrome. I better knock on wood though, between racing my 18T, Mini Cooper, Vendetta, and TC4 I haven't actually broke a part in the past 6 months. Popped turnbuckles don't count 

Does that mean I don't drive them hard enough? 

Whatever the plan is I don't care, I'm tagging along. I'm grateful enough for you guys supplying parts and transportation, I'm not gonna be a prick and try to run the entire trip.


----------



## Railroader

Slight delay on the decals. Steve had a customer do some last minute changes for a Christmas sign and they are paying extra so he is taking care of that this afternoon.

But I will be driving over to the shop tomorrow morning at 10am, so if any of you have any last minute changes...

I also have a huge lot of vintage numbers from 2 to 9 already made up. Very similar to the #6/9 that is included in the HPI Camaro body decals.


----------



## Crptracer

Dont worry will have a goodtime


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Okay here is a list of confirmed racers racing at Ft. Wayne on Sunday including cars.

1.CrptRacer - Xray T2
2.CClay - Xray T2
3.Cwoods - TC4
4.Indy - TC3
5.Rockin - TC5, TC3
6. WINSEEKER - TC5, TC3
7. GREG COBB. - TC5

Not sure if Houston T. is planning on racing, but if he does that would be one more TC5. I know Brian Shaw was interesting in racing, but is currently scheduled to work at HT North. If he can make it that will be one more TC4.


----------



## cwoods34

Not just a TC4 mind you, an ITF TC4! 

Man I'm stoked now. I don't even care if I break my chassis in half in the first heat, I know I'm going to have a good time and learn, too, and that's what it's all about.

Lemme rephrase that. I'd be a "little upset" if I broke my chassis.


----------



## WINSEEKER

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Okay here is a list of confirmed racers racing at Ft. Wayne on Sunday including cars.
> 
> 1.CrptRacer - Xray T2
> 2.CClay - Xray T2
> 3.Cwoods - TC4
> 4.Indy - TC3
> 5.Rockin - TC5, TC3
> 6. WINSEEKER - TC5, TC3
> 7. GREG COBB. - ??
> 
> Not sure if Houston T. is planning on racing, but if he does that would be one more TC5. I know Brian Shaw was interesting in racing, but is currently scheduled to work at HT North. If he can make it that will be one more TC4.



GREG COBB DRIVES A TC5 ALSO


----------



## Railroader

You guys are excited about Sunday, I am geeked about Friday! 

Of course, I am sure some of you will be intensely focused Friday getting your setups perfected. I'll bet there's going to be a small crowd even practicing Thursday too!

I'll be rejoining the VTA ranks in a couple weeks as I recently scored a good deal on a Tamiya 415 chassis. And then it will be back to three classes a night and running around like a chicken with its head cut off. But, on a plus note... less marshaling!!! 

J/K on the marshaling. Kinda.


----------



## Crptracer

Your welcome on that hot tip about the 415........


----------



## WINSEEKER

Railroader said:


> You guys are excited about Sunday, I am geeked about Friday!
> 
> Of course, I am sure some of you will be intensely focused Friday getting your setups perfected. I'll bet there's going to be a small crowd even practicing Thursday too!
> 
> I'll be rejoining the VTA ranks in a couple weeks as I recently scored a good deal on a Tamiya 415 chassis. And then it will be back to three classes a night and running around like a chicken with its head cut off. But, on a plus note... less marshaling!!!
> 
> J/K on the marshaling. Kinda.


LOL!!! I HATE MARSHALING, I CANT TELL IF THE CAR I PICK UP HAVE WHEELS ON THEM OR NOT . LOL!!!. (INSIDE JOKE)


----------



## Crptracer

^^^^^Now that was one of the funniest things that ever happend at Slots


----------



## BadSign

Whaaaat !!!


----------



## Crptracer

One night Vanderveen....you most likely werent there Bob was marshalling 1/18th trucks and 2 crashed and 1 lost a wheel Andre who was in the crash Bob mistakingly grabbed Andre's truck and set it on the table but left the one with three wheels on the track....He didnt notice that the truck he had sat on the table had all 4 wheels....


----------



## cwoods34

This weekend is gonna be awesome in terms of RC. Friday night will be a blast with the Vendetta and the Cooper. Then this weekend with VTA. Flippin' schweet.

Steve do we plan on getting to the track at 8 a.m. when they open? Figured we'd wanna get all of our pit spaces together since that was the plan, get in plenty of practice and such.


----------



## Crptracer

Dude I will be there before the doors open.....Im the one who kicks the rooster in the a$$ to wake him up....I talked w/them and I am gonna help setup sunday mornin.....


----------



## Railroader

Crptracer said:


> Your welcome on that hot tip about the 415........


My what? :hat:


----------



## jason crist

jimmy phillips ? don't really think he knows yet 
jason crist tc5

might be 2 more coming up as well


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Red, white & blue will be for me
Blue, white & red will be for Steve


----------



## CClay1282

Hey, thats no fair. Where is my "Special" body? LOL, jk.


----------



## j21moss

I'm hooking up with Ben today.. he is picking up a Mustang body from me hoping to run VTA this friday, so watch out.. Terror on the track is coming!!!


----------



## WINSEEKER

j21moss said:


> I'm hooking up with Ben today.. he is picking up a Mustang body from me hoping to run VTA this friday, so watch out.. Terror on the track is coming!!!



hey moss! isnt Ben your son?. :thumbsup:


----------



## jason crist

moss 
you better let Ben drive it 

so it will come back in one peice .......

since your older can you race for 5 min ?

i know legends fun for 5 min but 

vta turns right ....


----------



## WINSEEKER

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Red, white & blue will be for me
> Blue, white & red will be for Steve


NICE PAINT JOB BRAIN!!!! YOU GUYS ARE GONNA LOOK GOOD OUT THERE.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## WINSEEKER

Is That The Rc254 RaCing Red? And What Blue Is That.? I Like That Color Blue


----------



## jason crist

quick question

i know brian smith i had asked this question on another car 
but
i have picked up a tc5 
i'm going to run 21.5 lipo

what spur and pinion is a good starting point ?

thanks 
anyone


----------



## WINSEEKER

jason crist said:


> quick question
> 
> i know brian smith i had asked this question on another car
> but
> i have picked up a tc5
> i'm going to run 21.5 lipo
> 
> what spur and pinion is a good starting point ?
> 
> thanks
> anyone


JASON , IM RUNNING A 104 / 48


----------



## WINSEEKER

But Jason . That Is On The High Side. Most Cars Here Are Around A 458 Ratio/ On The Tc5 Thats Around A 104/ 46 =452


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

On the AMC paint scheme, I used the following rattle cans:

Pactra RC254 - Racing Red
Pactra RC251 - Sprint White
Model Master 28127 - Big Bad Blue

I purchased these paints at HT North. The Pactra is in the RC Paints section and the Model Master is located in the main model paint section. If I haven't mentioned it before, the Model Master paints are Lacquer based but not specifically made for lexan bodies. They stick well to lexan but are not as scratch resistant on the inside of the bodies. However, I've never had any issues once the paint has cured.

Another option for rattle can lexan paints is Tamiya PS-3 Light Blue. If you check the Tamiya site they have a good listing of their PS for Polycarbonate paints here - http://www.tamiyausa.com/product/category.php?sub-id=61700


----------



## CClay1282

Jason, i would go with a 4.60 FDR.


----------



## jason crist

thanks 

c ya at the track


----------



## CClay1282

Lookin forward to it man.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

*On-Road Racing at Indy Slots Friday 12/12/08*​*Classes include Vintage Trans Am, Mini Coopers, 1/18 scale*​*Racing starts at 7pm. Please call in your entry if running late.*

Indy Slots Inc 
317-787-7568 
5135 S Emerson Ave, 
Indianapolis, IN 46237​
Projected roll call for Friday 12/12/2008. 

*1/18 scale vehicles: (11 vehicles last week)*
Projected 10+

*Mini Coopers: (14 cars last week)*
Projected 10+

*VTA: (18 cars last week)*
Projected 20+


----------



## cwoods34

Count me in for 1/18 and Mini Cooper!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I should be running VTA.


----------



## Crptracer

Indy the paint looks NNNNIIIICCCCEEEE!!!!! Great Job....


----------



## Railroader

I have the stickers. They are a little bigger than the dimensions Steve V. gave me. Steve St. Johns' plotter/cutter couldn't cut anything too small without issues, so we settled on the height we did. They are a little smaller than the "HPI RACING" stick HPI supplies in the Camaro kit for the rear quarter panels. I have about 30 black and 30 white, and 20ish white with black outlines.

Count me in for:
1. 1/18th TC*
2. Mini Coopers*
3. Dirty sock
4. Legends on-road**
5. F103 on-road**
6. Tamiya Lunch Box
7. Venom MotoX
8. Matchbox cars
9. Barbie vettes
10. anything else...?

* really racing
** testing


----------



## BadSign

WINSEEKER said:


> JASON , IM RUNNING A 104 / 48


I was at a 108/47 (4.59) last week, and felt undergeared with the sweepers at both ends of the straight. I think I could go to a 4.5 (108/48) or maybe a 4.44 (100/45).

BTW, count me out this week. Good luck up north, fellas.


----------



## CClay1282

I will be running VTA and possibly mini cooper.

Badsign, i was running a 4.6 FDR in my car friday night, and it was fast.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

3 all American cars!









Crptracer (#7) has basic trim decals.
I need to detail my car.
rockin_bob13 is just freshly painted.


----------



## BadSign

CClay1282 said:


> I will be running VTA and possibly mini cooper.
> 
> Badsign, i was running a 4.6 FDR in my car friday night, and it was fast.


That could just be a difference in powerband between the motors, though- even if it's the same mfr. My motor was lukewarm to the touch after every run- and you were pulling me at the end of the straights as well!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Ready for action!!!


----------



## CClay1282

Lookin good BS. Mine is all black, but im sure we will all look good at the Fort. Been about three years since i have been up there. Should be fun to return and actually do some right turns this time too!


----------



## 67-4-fun

IndyRC_Racer said:


> 3 all American cars!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crptracer (#7) has basic trim decals.
> I need to detail my car.
> rockin_bob13 is just freshly painted.


Hey nice kitchen!!!! LOL..... bodies look great:thumbsup:


----------



## BadSign

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Ready for action!!!


I'm really digging the windshield wipers.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Real race cars drive in the rain!! I just need to find an inner body so I can do a concourse body sometime.


----------



## BadSign

Hm. Are the raindrops 1/10 scale?


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here are the Race results for Friday 12/12/2008. I estimated a bit high for VTA, but still a good turn-out and saw another new racer at the track!

1/18 Trucks (On-Road)
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
*....1....1....33....5m09.031..Mark Lyons*
....2....2....32....5m14.142..Cody Woods
....3....3....30....5m06.759..Andre Handsbrough
....4....4....20....4m13.056..Chad Wilson
....5....8....18....5m22.632..Corey Warren
....6....5....06....3m11.468..Lee Goodwin
....7....6....04....1m23.404..Skyler White
....8....7....03....0m46.396..Austin Damron
....9....9....00....0m00.000..Rockie Piccione (DNS)

1/18 Touring (On-Road)
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
*....1....1....36....5m07.963..Mark Lyons*
....2....2....35....5m07.006..Joey Collins
....3....3....31....5m01.817..Andre Handsbrough
....4....6....27....5m01.521..Doug James
....5....5....22....5m09.837..Steve Larracey
....6....4....00....0m00.000..Tom Johnson (No Time - transponder?)

Mini Cooper - B Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
*....1....5....28...5m07.806..Cody Woods (Bump to A)*
....2....3....26...5m00.500..Michael Trebing
....3....1....18...5m10.434..Lee Goodwin
....4....4....17...5m15.915..Corey Warren
....5....2....15...5m05.307..Chris Trebing
....6....6....05...2m09.103..Mathew Kopetsky

Mini Cooper - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
*....1....7.....32...5m06.477..Cody Woods*
....2....1....31...5m13.816..Chris Clayton
....3....3....30...5m03.869..Andre Handsbrough
....4....4....29...5m09.861..Chad Wisdom
....5....2....27...5m08.815..Tom Johnson
....6....5....27...5m13.095..Brian Shaw
....7....6....24...5m10.426..Kyle Phillips

Vintage Trans Am - B Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
*....1....2....33...5m05.865..Jason Christ (Bump to A)*
....2....4....31...5m07.499..Andre Handsbrough
....3....6....26...5m02.857..Jordan King
....4....5....23...5m05.139..Chris Trebing
....5....3....17...2m26.635..Brian Shaw
....6....7....14...2m21.853..Steve Larracey
....7....1....00...0m00.000..Bob Yelle (DNS)

Vintage Trans Am - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
*....1....3....61...8m06.175..Mark Lyons*
....2....5....60...8m03.188..Brian Smith
....3....1....58...8m04.100..Bob COrdell
....4....2....57...8m12.130..Chris Clayton
....5....6....56...8m04.641..Steve Vaught
....6....4....54...8m10.687..Gregg Cobb
....7....7....02...0m18.310..Jason Christ


----------



## Railroader

Fun night. I was only running a 3WD car, so I skipped the 1/18th TC a-main.

I think we are ready to lock down the rules on the 1/18th TC class and only allow Venom Fireball motors and 5-cell NiMH batteries. No more brushless w/6-cell or LiPo powered cars. They just aren't equal to the guys following the stricter rules.

Perhaps an open mod 1/18th TC car class if the guys want.


----------



## BadSign

Sounds like I missed a good time. At least I'm playing with my bikes while you guys are playing. Got a little early Christmas present here for you all...

I agree on the 1/18 class- GT or TC body, 5 cell and Fireball.


----------



## Scott04C5

I have a vendetta for sale if anyone is interested. Lots of aluminum upgrades, front and rear sway bars.


----------



## Railroader

BadSign said:


> Sounds like I missed a good time. At least I'm playing with my bikes while you guys are playing. Got a little early Christmas present here for you all...
> 
> I agree on the 1/18 class- GT or TC body, 5 cell and Fireball.


How's this for rules:

1/18th Touring Car Venom Fireball 5-Cell class
4-Wheel Drive 1/18th scale chassis
Venom FireBall 370 micro motor (#VEN-1320) heat sinks & fans allowed
5-Cell NiMH batteries
Any Gearing
Tires scale for the car - any compound
Any ESC, Radio, or Servo
Body must be GT or TC styled - must be cut to body lines and windows clear.

What am I forgetting?


----------



## Railroader

More discussion was made on the Mini Cooper 1 Hour Race the day after Christmas.

Doug plans on being open all day for you kids who get money for presents and want (need) to spend it :woohoo: And the road-course will be up for practice all day.

The plan is to run the 1-hour race at 4pm and be done by 5pm for the regular night of racing (mini coopers included). Currently we think the software can handle 20 cars at once, but if it can only hold 10, there will be a 5 minute qualifier held at 3:30pm and the main feature running at 4pm.

If this is good for you guys, I'll tell Doug to print up the fliers.

Man I wish I could be there.



On a related note:
My charger was telling me that I was only using 550-600 (~580) mAh during each of the 5 minute heats and races for the Mini Cooper. I am very surprised that it was so low. That means the 3200 Orion will last about 25 minutes. A good 4200 NiMH should be good for almost a half hour.


----------



## BadSign

Railroader said:


> How's this for rules:
> 
> 1/18th Touring Car Venom Fireball 5-Cell class
> 4-Wheel Drive 1/18th scale chassis
> Venom FireBall 370 micro motor (#VEN-1320) heat sinks & fans allowed
> 5-Cell NiMH batteries
> Any Gearing
> Tires scale for the car - any compound
> Any ESC, Radio, or Servo
> Body must be GT or TC styled - must be cut to body lines and windows clear.
> 
> What am I forgetting?


Nothing- I think we're good here.


----------



## CClay1282

Tom, if at all possible, i would like to start the enduro race at 3:30. That gives the regular on road guys an extra 1/2 hour of practice. Would be nice.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Enduro Cooper race sounds good.

Speaking of racing, thanks to all the Indy Slots guys who made the trip to Ft. Wayne on Sunday. We had 9 racers representing Slots. Everybody had their cars going fast, but I think we were all searching for some handling. The track started off pretty loose, but traction came up faster than what we normally see at slots.

In the "B" main Chris Clayton had a fast car and was qualified 2nd. He was challenging for the lead, but traffic and the boards gave him some trouble and he ended up 3rd. Cody Woods also had a fast car and was 4th, but got stuck on the boards in the very first turn of the B putting him well behind in 8th. Cody rose to the challenge and drove his way all the way back up to 2nd only 2 seconds back from the leader. Jason Christ has some trouble with the servo saver in his TC5, but Bob Cordell stepped up and let Jason drive a spare TC3. Jason ended up 4th in the B running very consistent laps for a "new" car.

Speaking of helping out, Steve Vaught and Chris Clayton helped Cody Woods get the gremlins out of his FT TC4.

In the "A" main, it was Brian Smith qualified 4th, Houston Thomas 7th, and Bob Cordell 8th. Bob was fighting too much traction and ended up 8th. Houston was searching for speed, but found some for the main and drove a very clean main to claim 5th. Brian Smith (me) had a fast car, but found the boards a few too many times and ended up 7th.

Overall all the VTA cars seemed very evenly matched, with setup and driving making the biggest difference. If you want to check out the full results, click here - http://summitrcraceway.com/results/Final Results 12-14-2008.htm.


----------



## cwoods34

Yes I can't thank Steve and Chris enough, I don't know how they did it but they got it dialed in really good. I just have try and pull a little bit more speed out of it. We spent probably half the night Saturday just messing around with my car, "we" being Steve and Chris while I watched and learned. Considering it was basically a brand new vehicle (hadn't been on a track after switching to ITF chassis) and it had never been "set up" there were a lot of kinks to work out, and they did wonders. :thumbsup: I can drive just about anything but when it comes to setup... well I won't even go there 

Of course, now that the vehicle is entirely in my hands, it'll only go downhill from here 

And also thanks to anyone and everyone else that helped me out or let me borrow things for VTA, I know I learned more and improved more this weekend than I have since I started racing RC this past June.


----------



## CClay1282

Well cody, im glad it worked well for you. Just wish i could have got mine setup to my liking.  Oh well, plenty of time to work on things now!

P.S. If you need any advice or help, just let me know. I will be glad to help whenever i can.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Many of you may not be familiar with Triple-A mains, but how about we use this type of format for a Mini-Cooper event on Dec 26, 2008. I got the information at the bottom of this post from the ROAR handbook. We would run as many cars as the computer system allows (hopefully 20). In the event that there are more than 20 entered, we could run some short qualifying heats. We would also modify the point system based on the number of cars entered.

Basically what I'm thinking is that we could possibly run (3) 10-15 minute races with a 5-10 minute break between each race. The first racer to place 1st 2 times would be the winner. If someone would finish 1st in A1 and A2, they would sit out A3. The Triple-A format is nice as it allows each racer to throw-out their worst performance. This type of format rewards drivers for better driving. It also allows a chance for every racer to be their own pit crew and depending on the break time, and would allow a racer with 3 or fewer batteries some time to recharge their batteries.

Let me know what you think about the format below as opposed to running 1 long event.



> 12.3.7 Main Events:
> 12.3.7.1 There will be a minimum of 10 drivers in the A Mains.
> 12.3.7.2 Except for Oval racing, a triple A Main system will be used for all electric classes,
> including Juniors and Masters classes, if offered. A single Main event will be used for
> all lower Mains, as well as for the A Mains of Oval events.
> 12.3.7.3 The final results of a triple A-Main event will be decided by a point system based on
> ten (10) points for the winner of each individual Main on down to one (1) point for the
> tenth placed finisher in each individual Main. The total of each driver’s best two (2) out
> of three (3) Mains points will count. The tiebreaker will be the total laps and times of
> the best two (2) Mains which were counted.
> 12.3.7.4 A driver who wins the first two mains of a triple A Main event must sit out of the third
> Main.
> 12.3.7.5 Any deviation from this format must be approved by the ROAR Executive Committee
> in advance.


----------



## cwoods34

I see, so in a way a miniature points series, take your 2 best places out of 3 Mains and tally them up. That might also be a cool idea. Running for 30 minutes straight or an hour straight is a fun idea, but some people may become exhausted, or if you break and it takes 5 minutes to fix you'd be down 20 laps or so. Either way we do it I'm ready guess it's down to a vote!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Yeah, a Mini "mini" points series all run on one day is a great way to describe it. This would minimize a situation where one driver in a longer race could potential be up by so many laps that no-one could catch them. The other issue it avoids is racers not participating because they don't have someone to be their pit crew and feel like they would be at a disadvantage to someone who did have a battery/tire/repair crew.


----------



## Crptracer

All I can say I put all my knowledge and efforts into 1 car...Unfortunatley it was Cody's.....But man that car looked good out there...Way to go Cody....But I learned alot this weekend and I think I may have it figured out and we will see Friday night....


----------



## cwoods34

Thanks Steve, we shoulda just tried switching cars ha ha.

Who knows, I may be destined for an XRAY......


----------



## Crptracer

Cody you made the weekend a blast.....It is always a good time to see a good racer get his car right in the sweet spot and yours was pretty close...


----------



## jason crist

Crptracer said:


> All I can say I put all my knowledge and efforts into 1 car...Unfortunatley it was Cody's.....But man that car looked good out there...Way to go Cody....But I learned alot this weekend and I think I may have it figured out and we will see Friday night....


don't forget all the effort you put into papa john's.......he he he


see ya at the track


----------



## Crptracer

jason crist said:


> don't forget all the effort you put into papa john's.......he he he
> 
> 
> see ya at the track



:drunk:.......How could I forget....


----------



## Crptracer

Rockin I appologize I forgot to give ya your board and scales.....Guess I will have to hold on to them


----------



## dburris47130

*Indy Slots Schedule*

Is the race schedule posted on the Indy Slots web site up to date for both slots and RC

www.indyslots.com

Thanks,

David


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Some of the information is dated but the schedule is reasonably accurate. I don't believe that anyone is running outside right now though.

The R/C Schedule is basically below.
-----------
Tuesday - oval (legends, brp) racing in the evening
Wednesday - onroad (mainly 1/12 pancars) racing in the evening
Thursday - open practice
Friday - onroad (1/10 VTA touring cars, 1/18 trucks & cars, Tamiya Mini Coopers) track opens at 5, racing starts at 7pm
Saturday - onroad (1/18 trucks with jumps) racing in the evening
Sunday - oval (legends, brp) racing in the day

Since I only race on Fridays, I can only accurately say what is running that day. I'm sure HT user RAILROADER will see this thread today and fill in the rest since he is the unofficial hospitality director of Indy Slots. If you are wanting to race oval, make sure to check out the Indy Slots Oval thread here - http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=233383&page=61


----------



## Railroader

The info on http://www.indyslots.com/ is very close.



IndyRC_Racer said:


> I'm sure HT user RAILROADER will see this thread today and fill in the rest since he is the unofficial hospitality director of Indy Slots.


You know me well.



IndyRC_Racer said:


> If you are wanting to race oval, make sure to check out the Indy Slots Oval thread here - http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=233383&page=61


Technically, that's the Figure-8 thread, but many people (including yours truly) have added some oval info because that's where most of us hang out.

Here's the current schedule for the carpet track. And as always, 3 or more make a class.
Most of the Oval rules are listed at the Oval thread linked above. If you have any questions about rules just ask here.

*Sunday*: Doors open at 11am racing at 1pm
Oval
Legends Black Can 4-cell [8-10 racers]
F103 TCS rules (with a couple additions) [4-5 racers]
1/18th Modified Trucks [rarely run]
1/10th Touring Cars (mostly t-spec, trying to keep this a very cheap class) spec batt spec motor [3-4 racers, rarely runs]
1/18th Losi mini Slider 4 second breakout [10-15 racers]
1/18th Losi mini Slider open mod [3-6 racers, rarely runs]
BRP 4-cell NiMH stock associated motor [5-6 racers]

Figure-8
Legends Black Can 4-cell [18-22 racers, biggest class]

*Monday*: CLOSED

*Tuesday*: Doors open at 5pm racing at 7pm
Oval
Legends Black Can 4-cell [8-10 racers]
F103 TCS rules (with a couple additions) [4-5 racers]
1/18th Modified Trucks [rarely run]
1/18th Losi mini Slider 4 second breakout [10-15 racers]
1/18th Losi mini Slider open mod [3-6 racers, rarely runs]
BRP 4-cell NiMH stock associated motor [5-6 racers]

Figure-8
Legends Black Can 4-cell [18-22 racers, biggest class]

*Wednesday*: Doors open at 5pm racing at 7pm
1/12th pan cars [5-7 racers, dedicated]

*Thursday*: Opens at 5pm Road Course Practice closes at 10pm

*Friday*: Road Course - Doors open at 5pm racing at 7pm
Vintage Trans Am - Strict VTA rules [15-22 racers, dedicated]
Tamiya Mini Coopers - TCS 2009 rules w/additions [10-20 racers]
1/18th Touring Cars 5-cell Venom Fireball 370 motor [4-6 racers]
1/18th trucks open mod [8-12 racers]

*Saturday*: Off-Road carpet jumps - doors open at 11am racing at 7pm
[I am not sure how many guys race on Saturdays, I haven't been up in a couple months]
1/18th trucks open mod
1/18th buggies open mod
1/18th Associated 18R Rally open mod
1/10th Tamiya F150 kit w/silver can motor


----------



## dburris47130

Thanks Railroader, that is great information.

David:thumbsup:


----------



## Railroader

You are welcome.


----------



## Crptracer

Indy this is the paint scheme:thumbsup:


----------



## j21moss

but this is the real deal

blue and the yellow Boss's to the right belong to a friend of mine.. Bad Maamajama's!!!!


----------



## johnnyhacksaw

j21moss said:


> but this is the real deal
> 
> blue and the yellow Boss's to the right belong to a friend of mine.. Bad Maamajama's!!!!



like the real deal cars on the right moss,.....them on the left.....those aren't your show cars i hear about.......are... they?....


----------



## j21moss

johnnyhacksaw said:


> like the real deal cars on the right moss,.....them on the left.....those aren't your show cars i hear about.......are... they?....


haha.. yeah right.. but I'll tell ya what.. get thet quarter scale ready.. I'll drag race ya with the yellow one!!! as long has we don't left or right.. got 10 cells and a 6T drag colbalt motor in it.. I'm trying to get the wheelie bars on the back so the frt end stays on the ground!!!:woohoo:


----------



## johnnyhacksaw

j21moss said:


> haha.. yeah right.. but I'll tell ya what.. get thet quarter scale ready.. I'll drag race ya with the yellow one!!! as long has we don't left or right.. got 10 cells and a 6T drag colbalt motor in it.. I'm trying to get the wheelie bars on the back so the frt end stays on the ground!!!:woohoo:





cool!!!!!!!


----------



## Scott04C5

WAY COOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jason crist

Okay racers we are checking with the Moose right now to see about a Wed. New Years Eve Practice. Racers give me some ideas on what times you would like to practice. We will not stay open all day. Maybe a noon to 5 practice or a 4 to 8 practice.
Also have the wood for the on road racing. Wes and I are getting together tomorrow and doing some cutting.
See You Saturday and New Years 

Butch

this message was from Butch at New Castle 
__________________________________________________ _________________

doors open at 8am and racing at 12 noon

classes for new years day race :
onroad:
VTA
12th scale stock
mini coopers
any 3 make a class

oval:
4 cell 17.5 run together 4 cell stock
4 cell 13.5 run together 21.5 lipo
10.5 lipo run together 10.5 4 cell
slidders
legends (new castle rules)
legends (slots rules)
any 3 make a class


the new years day race is a money race 
paid back based on the entry"s in that class.



anybody for some 
on road this saturday ?


----------



## Railroader

Uhhh... perhaps you should post this in the New Castle thread?


----------



## CClay1282

Hey RR, when you wanna try the legends on the road course. I just about have mine ready!


----------



## johnnyhacksaw

Railroader said:


> Uhhh... perhaps you should post this in the New Castle thread?


i'm alittle lost here, you posted on nc thread what was going on at slots, rite before you posted this? 

link: http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=2626605#post2626605


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I think we all appreciate knowing what is going on at other tracks locally. I appreciate the post about New Castle. It just seemed like an odd post as if it were meant for a New Castle racing thread and was mistakenly posted here. The Slots info on the New Castle thread was a little more obvious.

I have to admit I was puzzled at first by the New Castle info until I saw the same info on a Ft. Wayne thread as well.


----------



## Railroader

CClay1282 said:


> Hey RR, when you wanna try the legends on the road course. I just about have mine ready!


I'll bring it this Friday. We just need a third (hopefully a fourth too!)


----------



## BadSign

VTA guys: How about another road trip, since I missed the first one? New Year's Moose race, anybody?


----------



## WINSEEKER

BadSign said:


> VTA guys: How about another road trip, since I missed the first one? New Year's Moose race, anybody?


delete


----------



## Crptracer

BadSign said:


> VTA guys: How about another road trip, since I missed the first one? New Year's Moose race, anybody?


 I think there is a certain mileage one must travel before its considered a road trip.......I think its 100+ miles or another state which ever comes first...


----------



## Railroader

Burn.


----------



## rockin_bob13

I'm in for the New Years Day race @ NC. It's 20 minutes from my house, so hardly a road trip. How about Dnaville, IL this Sunday. 100mi from here. It just makes it.


----------



## johnnyhacksaw

railroader

this rule ya posted:
5. Any Tamiya brand tire less than 60mm in outer diameter. Any mini style wheel. [This is an Indy Slots rule.]


i just looked, i have the hpi tires and rims on my mini cooper, hpi makes them for it. i take,....i'll have to change tires also?

thanks for the help!
__________________


----------



## johnnyhacksaw

Quote:
Originally Posted by Railroader 
Should be good. The motors I am talking about haven't been for sale for many years. And when you do come, if I am there, I will loan you a good Silver Can motor. Most guys there will. A VERY helpful bunch. I have seen cars given to people just to get them running a class. 

this is the motor i have: it is legal?

do ya have a part number for this tamiya silver can motor? 

thanks!


----------



## CClay1282

Hey bob, if my cousin isnt racing sunday, could i ride with you to danville, IL? LMK.


----------



## Railroader

johnnyhacksaw said:


> railroader
> 
> this rule ya posted:
> 5. Any Tamiya brand tire less than 60mm in outer diameter. Any mini style wheel. [This is an Indy Slots rule.]
> 
> 
> i just looked, i have the hpi tires and rims on my mini cooper, hpi makes them for it. i take,....i'll have to change tires also?
> 
> thanks for the help!
> __________________



Yeah, the HPi tires are prohibited. You'll have to change them. The HPI tires have much better grip than the Tamiya tires, they don't make them anymore so someone new getting into the class wouldn't be able to compete. Doug has quite a few Tamiya Mini Cooper Tires in stock right now.


----------



## Railroader

johnnyhacksaw said:


> this is the motor i have: it is legal?
> 
> do ya have a part number for this tamiya silver can motor?
> 
> thanks!


I am 99.9% certain that is the legal motor. Bring it, and if it's not we'll get you a loaner if I am there.

The part number is: 53689 http://www.tamiyausa.com/product/item.php?product-id=53689 and towerhobby http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0095p?FVPROFIL=&FVSEARCH=53689&search=Go

Doug has a few in stock as well.


----------



## CClay1282

That looks like the right motor jim.

BTW, you still goin to the birds? Im lookin for someone to split the fuel bill with!


----------



## Crptracer

rockin_bob13 said:


> I'm in for the New Years Day race @ NC. It's 20 minutes from my house, so hardly a road trip. How about Dnaville, IL this Sunday. 100mi from here. It just makes it.


 Bob you are correct that NC would not be a "Road Trip". However the 100mi rule doesn't apply to Danville,IL due to the fact that you are crossing a state line..Which would automatically be deemed a "Road Trip"...However if you lived within 20 to 30 minutes of a state line then the 100mi rule would be in effect.


----------



## Crptracer

CClay1282 said:


> That looks like the right motor jim.
> 
> BTW, you still goin to the birds? Im lookin for someone to split the fuel bill with!



Jim...Just for your information do not trap yourself or confine yourself within any small space like a hotel room,car,hallway or any space without a clear path to an exit while within 5' of CClay when he eats pizza,breadsticks,wings or Mcdonalds severe gastric episodes may occur resulting in your inability to breath or see do to severe watering eyes:drunk: This message is approved by the surgeon general......Other than that he is allright....Warning other foods may have same results as they were not tested .....:wave:


----------



## CClay1282

And remember, EVERYTHING causes cancer in California.

P.S. Steve, that was kinda LOW!


----------



## BadSign

Crptracer said:


> I think there is a certain mileage one must travel before its considered a road trip.......I think its 100+ miles or another state which ever comes first...


Yes, but road trip mileage requirements are subject to change, depending on the number of minors you leave with the spouse, and the number of hours.


----------



## johnnyhacksaw

CClay1282 said:


> That looks like the right motor jim.
> 
> BTW, you still goin to the birds? Im lookin for someone to split the fuel bill with!



i bought my car,tires and wheels from slots about a year ago. they said, then thats what they ran. let know of anymore hoops,i have to jump through to race the class. i don't really want to bum or borrow to make class. that why i'm here ask'in questions. thank you! for the thought..

clay
yep! thought about flying down with a buddy. but, are working on plans to bring a car back to indy in my trailer. my trailer has living area and fuel would be take'n care of. i'll keep ya in mind.........clay, ya don't like white castle's?...do ya.... 

i'll let ya know, would be no problem clay


----------



## johnnyhacksaw

Crptracer said:


> Jim...Just for your information do not trap yourself or confine yourself within any small space like a hotel room,car,hallway or any space without a clear path to an exit while within 5' of CClay when he eats pizza,breadsticks,wings or Mcdonalds severe gastric episodes may occur resulting in your inability to breath or see do to severe watering eyes:drunk: This message is approved by the surgeon general......Other than that he is allright....Warning other foods may have same results as they were not tested .....:wave:




i know...good point there!:thumbsup:


----------



## jason crist

ok for those who are looking to race on new year's day 

then you can read the rest of this post 

for those who are not ....then don't read 




doors 8am
race 12 noon
cost $20 $5 goes to cash prize
2nd class $10 $5 goes to cash prize 
on road 
and
oval racing
come race anyone....




ok now from this point on 
is for everybody

merry christmas///// happy new year 
see ya at New Castle..


----------



## Railroader

Anyone seen this little 1/18th TC from LRP yet? http://www.rceasy.com/2008/12/17/lrp-s18-touring-car-factory-team/

Looks pretty spiffy and a future major contender at Slots.


----------



## jason crist

nice looking car


----------



## dragrace

Jason,

I have a new BMI 1/12 you can use to race on Wed. with us. I have never raced it.

Just call my cell sometime...We are not racing for the next 2 weeks.

Steve Dunn
317-246-0521


----------



## BadSign

Railroader said:


> Anyone seen this little 1/18th TC from LRP yet? http://www.rceasy.com/2008/12/17/lrp-s18-touring-car-factory-team/
> 
> Looks pretty spiffy and a future major contender at Slots.


Wish I could find more specs- wheelbase, width, etc. Looks like there's a little "associated" in that chassis...


----------



## Railroader

BadSign said:


> Wish I could find more specs- wheelbase, width, etc. Looks like there's a little "associated" in that chassis...


I think I read somewhere that it will use the 150mm HPI bodies.

And I bet Associated markets them as a micro TC5 or something similar. Can you imagine micro VTA!!! I think I just had a micro-heart attack...


----------



## Railroader

Since someone seems to be slipping...

Friday Roll Call!!!

VTA:
1.

1/18th 4WD TC 5-cell Venom
1. Railroader

Mini Cooper:
1. Railroader

1/18th Trucks open mod:
1.

Legends On-Road:
1. Railroader

Dirty Socks:
1. Railroader


----------



## WINSEEKER

i wont be there this week or next ----- and maybe even new years week end. not sure yet


----------



## BadSign

Railroader said:


> I think I read somewhere that it will use the 150mm HPI bodies.
> 
> And I bet Associated markets them as a micro TC5 or something similar. Can you imagine micro VTA!!! I think I just had a micro-heart attack...


There was a guy on one18th who made some micro musclecar bodies- Camaros and Mustangs, I think. He may be on r/ctech or yourmicro.


----------



## cwoods34

That's just the CF chassis conversion for the Vendetta TC from what it looks like.... they have one for the Vendetta ST (or Shark as it's under LRP).


----------



## j21moss

dragrace said:


> Jason,
> 
> I have a new BMI 1/12 you can use to race on Wed. with us. I have never raced it.
> 
> Just call my cell sometime...We are not racing for the next 2 weeks.
> 
> Steve Dunn
> 317-246-0521


OMG!!!! Steve Dunn is in da house Ladie and Gentlemen!!!! Watz up??? 12th scale man???


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

*On-Road Racing at Indy Slots Friday 12/19/08*​*Classes include Vintage Trans Am, Mini Coopers, 1/18 scale*​*Racing starts at 7pm. Please call in your entry if running late.*

Indy Slots Inc 
317-787-7568 
5135 S Emerson Ave, 
Indianapolis, IN 46237​
Projected roll call for Friday 12/19/2008. 

*1/18 scale vehicles: (9 trucks & 6 cars last week)*
Projected 10+

*Mini Coopers: (12 cars last week)*
Projected 10+

*VTA: (13 cars last week)*
Projected 15+ (we average 10+ racers every week)


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I would like to give thanks to all of the racers for making Slots a great place to race at. Some of the racers who consistently support VTA & Slots include Andre, rockin_bob, Brian Sh., Brian V., Cam & Miguel, Cody, Houston, Steve L., Steve V., Tom J., Bob Y., and Chris C. We also have some newer racers to Slots running VTA such as Greg H. , Jordan K, Kenny J, Mark L., and Gregg C. 

Please let me know if I've left anyone out, but it is getting hard to keep track of all of the drivers who have raced in this class at Slots (over 40 total). Can't wait to get back to the track tomorrow evening for another fun night of racing.


----------



## cwoods34

I should be there for VTA and Coopah's, poor Vendetta is setting out with a dismantled front end!


----------



## BadSign

IndyRC_Racer said:


> I would like to give thanks to all of the racers for making Slots a great place to race at. Some of the racers who consistently support VTA & Slots include Andre, rockin_bob, Brian Sh., Brian V., Cam & Miguel, Cody, Houston, Steve L., Steve V., Tom J., Bob Y., and Chris C. We also have some newer racers to Slots tunning VTA such as Greg H. , Jordan K, Kenny J, Mark L., and Gregg C.


Can't let that go by without thanking you in return. For those of you that don't know, Indy's worked as hard as anyone could to boost the racing program at IS. We have a strong core of dedicated racers here, and his quiet leadership among racers has helped that tremendously. I've raced against Brian at several tracks over several years and he is a class act.

Much credit also goes to Bob, Steve V, Tom and Houston for working hard to push for a strong, organized racing venue here in Indianapolis. My only regret is that I can't race every week!


----------



## BadSign

Jon/jarmuth:

I see you lurking about; are you available for some decal work? I need something for my bikes.


----------



## Railroader

cwoods34 said:


> That's just the CF chassis conversion for the Vendetta TC from what it looks like.... they have one for the Vendetta ST (or Shark as it's under LRP).


Well that truly sucks.


----------



## WINSEEKER

BadSign said:


> Can't let that go by without thanking you in return. For those of you that don't know, Indy's worked as hard as anyone could to boost the racing program at IS. We have a strong core of dedicated racers here, and his quiet leadership among racers has helped that tremendously. I've raced against Brian at several tracks over several years and he is a class act.
> 
> Much credit also goes to Bob, Steve V, Tom and Houston for working hard to push for a strong, organized racing venue here in Indianapolis. My only regret is that I can't race every week!


 i agree to every word!!! racers and leaders like brain are hard to come by!!
we are all very blessed to have him!!!
bob


----------



## CClay1282

Thanks Indy. Your right, it would not be that good if it werent for the good core of racers we have running at slots. Also, you forgot to include yourself in that post!



Well guys, probably not going to be able to make it this friday. 

Got a mine safety refresher course to go to for 8 hours tomorrow in vincennes.


----------



## cwoods34

You mean mine as in underground excavation site, or mine as in explosive device? Either way, I know training courses are Zzz :drunk:. I've had to sit through 3 and more hour OSHA and Hazmat sessions. The only thing that keeps me awake is knowing I'm getting paid to sit in a comfy executive chair and watch a slideshow :thumbsup:


----------



## CClay1282

LOL cody. It is an MSHA course. For underground limestone mines.


----------



## johnnyhacksaw

vta rule's
Option 2: 17.5 brushless: Motor timing advance is allowed. 12.5 mm rotor diameter maximum (no "tuning" rotors are allowed).
vta rule's
17.5 brushless/4-cell: 3.5 - 3.7 FDR 


is there anyone running 17.5 motors and 4cells at slots.....?

how's it compare?


----------



## CClay1282

I think a few people have. Not sure about right now. It was comparable in speed when they did run it if that is what you are asking.

BTW PM sent hacksaw.


----------



## johnnyhacksaw

CClay1282 said:


> I think a few people have. Not sure about right now. It was comparable in speed when they did run it if that is what you are asking.
> 
> BTW PM sent hacksaw.



can't wait to run my cars! be work'in them. have 21.5 and 17.5 i'll have some time on my hands, don't go back to work until jan.5th. but, i've been buisy in my shop though. 

just wondering on the 17.5 4 cell, which i have plenty of good 4 cell packs, only have 1 lipo so far.

sent ya a pm! clay


----------



## CClay1282

I personally would run lipo/21.5. Much easier maintanence. Would be good to have you come down and run with us.


----------



## johnnyhacksaw

CClay1282 said:


> I personally would run lipo/21.5. Much easier maintanence. Would be good to have you come down and run with us.


i'm plan'in on it for sure!

did ya get my pm?


----------



## johnnyhacksaw

have rite tires and motor now, railroader :thumbsup:

go colts!!!!:woohoo:


----------



## Crptracer

Cwoods....You have P.M....


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Thankfully the weather isn't too bad and the temp is well above freezing. See everyone at the track tonight. I'm bringing my VTA and Cooper tonight.


----------



## cwoods34

PM replied! I might even have my Vendetta going too, got the part I needed today, but racing 3 classes gets hectic :drunk:


----------



## Crptracer

Man I was just to exhausted from work to run tonight......Lets get 18 at least for next weeks race....There will be some visitors from Mishiwaka raceway and we want to give them a good turnout....


----------



## Crptracer

Setup.....Opinon only

There has been alot of setup ideas out there for VTA so I thought I would see if any of the below is helpfull and should start a good disscusion.

I believe a VTA car or any touring car should start out balanced as close as possible on all four wheels to keep the car flat this the base of all setup. Anytime you run a difference in ride height your masking the actuall problem. This is why they started making adjustments at the arm mounts to allow you to keep the car flat but giving you the ability to control weight transfer for example if you raise the rear ride hieght you have actually put antidive in the front because your angeling your arms down towards the front at the same time you have decreased your caster. The exact oppisite occurs when you raise the frnt ride hieght to try and give more rear grip or lessen the amount of weight transferred to the front. Running any kind of rake or difference in ride height is a temporary fix. In theroy you should be able to set your car up flat run the same weight oil all around and the same spring or within 1/2 a lb and use the pistons and or shock mounting location to control the dampening or agressiveness. You should then get the car to flex or roll and then adjust with sway bars. The softer your springs and the controlled roll will also help tire lifespan. Controlling the roll of the chassis with sways will help keep the car stay flat and keep weight as needed on the tires under force in any given corner which equals smooth rotation and corner speed. AS far as arm mount changing I believe that anti-dive is the best or any frnt adjustment the rear adjustments I have found to be no help. I will stop here for rebuttle...


----------



## yokman

now steve,you are right on as far as chassie set up goes but don't forget about body set up aswell.you can compansate Rake that way instead of chassie. Lower front end=more front down force.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here are the Race results for Friday 12/19/2008. VTA saw another new racer. Big thanks goes to Bob Cordell for helping Kenny tonight. 


1/18 Trucks (On-Road)
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
*....1....1....31....5m08.297..Mark Lyons*
....2....4....23....5m02.752..Rockie Piccione
....3....2....20....4m06.600..Chad Widsom
....4....3....15....5m05.251..Cam Gomez
....5....6....13....5m07.785..Chris Davis
....6....5....06....2m50.146..Miguel Gomez
....7....8....01....0m23.050..Ian Piccione
....8....7....00....0m00.000..Bradley Davis (DNS)

1/18 Touring (On-Road)
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
*....1....2....29....5m08.700..Joey Collins*
....2....3....27....5m01.077..Doug James
....3....4....27....5m07.590..Tom Johnson
....4....1....00....0m00.000..Mark Lyons (DNS/motor)
....5....5....00....0m00.000..Brock Lyons (DNS)

Mini Cooper - B Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
*....1....2....25...5m03.350..Lee Goodwin (Bump to A)*
....2....1....25...5m06.375..Kyle Phillips
....3....4....20...5m15.671..Mathew Kopetsky
....4....3....11...4m13.723..Bradley Davis
....5....5....10...2m23.948..Chris Davis
....6....6....00...0m00.000..Cam Gomez

Mini Cooper - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
*....1....1....29...5m05.409..Brian Smith*
....2....3....28...5m02.210..Tom Johnson
....3....2....28...5m05.115..Cody Woods
....4....5....27...5m03.568..Miguel Gomez
....5....6....26...5m06.385..Doug James
....6....4....26...5m09.312..Chad Widsom
....7....7....21...4.49.800..Lee Goodwin

Vintage Trans Am - B Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....32...5m06.355..Joey Collins
*....2....5....31...5m09.750..Steve Larracey (Bump to A)*
....3....4....30...5m06.649..Kenny Jarvis
....4....3....27...5m04.710..Brock Lyons
....5....2....12...2m05.976..Gregg Cobb

Vintage Trans Am - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
*....1....1....58...8m06.338..Houston Thomas*
....2....2....55...8m08.987..Cody Woods
....3....3....54...8m05.087..Bob Cordell
....4....5....54...8m15.530..Mark Lyons
....5....4....53...8m05.663..Brian Smith
....6....6....23...5m19.762..Steve Larracey


----------



## WINSEEKER

wow!! cody woods . your getting hot here latly. good job!!!! good finish at summit and now second here :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Crptracer

yokman said:


> now steve,you are right on as far as chassie set up goes but don't forget about body set up aswell.you can compansate Rake that way instead of chassie. Lower front end=more front down force.


 Well dont forget shoo-goo....But with VTA we dont have the benifits of endless styles of bodies that are designed for rubba or foam for outside or inside or carpet or pavement...But there aint nothin that looks cooler than a camaro body slammed in the front and jacked up in the back...But what if your loose dont look so cool with the frnt jacked up....I like the body low and slammed all the way around....


----------



## Crptracer

Cody how was the car.....Same or better?


----------



## CClay1282

Go cody! Glad to see the car working good for ya.


----------



## Railroader

Last night's Coopers were a blast! (Even if a pink car won.) I finally got my car running smooth and handling exactly the way I want. Now if I could just run a shorter line I'd be a contender. 

Note to other Cooper racers: different length shocks do not a good handling Cooper make.

And, all of the 1/18th 4WD TC guys are on the same page. I talked with another guy today who has his car ready to run with us. He's an experienced dirt oval guy, but he wants to try the turning right thing now. A serious racer, who should be good competition and fun to race with.

I won't be there next week, the 26th, but I should be good for Jan 2nd.


----------



## CClay1282

Well, i should be there next week, but the next friday is out for me. Im going back up to the fort for some LTO!


----------



## Railroader

Come race that awesome mini cooper you have! BTW: I got some new steering knuckles for you. Best price, they were given to me!


----------



## Railroader

Final* rules for 1/18th TC 4WD Venom Fireball 5-cell class at Indy Slots:

*1/18th Touring Car Venom Fireball 5-Cell*

4-Wheel Drive 1/18th scale chassis
Venom FireBall 370 micro motor #VEN-1320 - heat sinks & fans allowed
5-Cell NiMH batteries
Any Gearing
Any Chassis upgrades
Foam or Rubber tires - Tires scale for the car - any compound
Any ESC, Radio, or Servo
Body should be GT or TC styled - must be cut within 1/8” of cut lines and windows clear.


*unless I missed something


----------



## CClay1282

Railroader said:


> Come race that awesome mini cooper you have! BTW: I got some new steering knuckles for you. Best price, they were given to me!


Right on. Since you wont be there friday, bring them with you tomorrow.


----------



## Railroader

I moved them into my main toolbox so I will have them tomorrow. Just remind me to hand them off to you.


----------



## jason crist

how's the legends running on road going ?

we didn't get to run them tonight at new castle

we are going to run them oval and on road on new years day 
so get them ready 

we are getting some guys in vta 
and legends 

so we can come up on a friday 
some time soon


----------



## Railroader

I was the only one to show, so they didn't run. And even if they did, I still probably would have finished second.


----------



## CClay1282

Railroader said:


> I was the only one to show, so they didn't run. And even if they did, I still probably would have finished second.


Second??? Why not first man?


----------



## Railroader

Have you seen me race?!?! To coin a popular phrase: "Always a bridesmaid, never a bride."


----------



## BadSign

BTW, for any micro racers out there lacking electronics, I have a free motor and a loaner ESC with me next week if needed. Looking forward to next Friday!


----------



## Railroader

I also have a spare micro ESC, but it won't work with Spektrum radios, FM/AM only. I'll pass it on to any racer who could use it for the micro class.


----------



## CClay1282

why wont it work with spektrum radios?


----------



## k_h_d

Railroader pointed me to this forum.

I want to get back into racing. I only have a stock 1/18th vendetta buggy at the moment but plan on getting involved in the cooper racing.

Who on here runs 1/18th buggies and trucks on friday and saturday nights? I would love to come out and run my stock vendetta until I learn the ropes then setup an M-03L mini cooper.


----------



## Railroader

CClay1282 said:


> why wont it work with spektrum radios?


There is a timing issue. It has a delay built into the circuitry, and so do Spektrum receivers and somehow they don't sync up. I think you have to rebind the receiver or set up the ESC every time you turn the ESC on or off. Very annoying.

But with AM/FM there is no problem.


----------



## Crptracer

k_h_d said:


> Railroader pointed me to this forum.
> 
> I want to get back into racing. I only have a stock 1/18th vendetta buggy at the moment but plan on getting involved in the cooper racing.
> 
> Who on here runs 1/18th buggies and trucks on friday and saturday nights? I would love to come out and run my stock vendetta until I learn the ropes then setup an M-03L mini cooper.



Were glad to have you....Cwoods would be the guy to talk to about the vendetta buggy racing....Altough dont know how many of them are stock...


----------



## Railroader

Hey Steve, I finally heard from that guy about the 415 roller. He's supposed to ship it out Monday. There's hope yet!


----------



## cwoods34

Thanks for the compliments guys, Steve the car is doing better only because I'm getting used to driving it  I'm going to lighten up my oil all around a bit because the car was a little sloooow with transitioning. I figured it is set up nice at the moment so I will only change one variable at a time in case something doesn't work so I know what it is. After Summit I had increased the front kick-up by just a millimeter or two and it seemed to the make the car the slightest bit smoother through the turns.

K_H_D - I always bring my Vendetta with me on Fridays but I don't always race. Right now I have the ST chassis but I run it with trucks on Fridays and as a buggy on Saturdays. It's not stock but I'd be more than happy to help you with yours. I'll be getting another ST chassis tomorrow and I plan to run that with the stock electronics for awhile, but it'll have a few upgrades as well. With some foam tires and a good setup a stock Vendetta (meaning the VR3 motor and such) can be quite competitive.


----------



## cwoods34

Oh and my apologies to Bob for that hit in the A-Main, I let him pass then I cut into a corner too hard and put him on his side! My bad man! 

And speaking of A-Main, thanks to whoever took my $2 track bucks and little plaque :thumbsup: Don't care so much for the plaque but $2 is $2 ya know.


----------



## BadSign

Railroader said:


> There is a timing issue. It has a delay built into the circuitry, and so do Spektrum receivers and somehow they don't sync up. I think you have to rebind the receiver or set up the ESC every time you turn the ESC on or off. Very annoying.
> 
> But with AM/FM there is no problem.


You can probably find a cheap LRP Quantum Sport, QC or QC2 on eBay. I use one in my M18 and have no problems at all.


----------



## Railroader

I don't need it. But thanks for the tip.

The Associated ESC came with another chassis I bought.


----------



## k_h_d

cwoods34,

Thanks for the info. Can the stock vendetta ESC (ESC5000) handle the VR3? I was looking at the ST. I bought this vendetta a long time ago before the ST was out.


----------



## Crptracer

cwoods34 said:


> Thanks for the compliments guys, Steve the car is doing better only because I'm getting used to driving it  I'm going to lighten up my oil all around a bit because the car was a little sloooow with transitioning. I figured it is set up nice at the moment so I will only change one variable at a time in case something doesn't work so I know what it is. After Summit I had increased the front kick-up by just a millimeter or two and it seemed to the make the car the slightest bit smoother through the turns.


 Did you find those sway bars? Lightining up the oil will make it slower...You could adjust your pistons..fewer piston holes harder dampening more holes smoother dampening or your shock mounting locations to give it a little quicker reaction...the more vertical the shock the more aggressive...Not sure how the frnt kick-up made it smoother...but whatever works....YOU ALSO HAVE PM:wave:


----------



## tractionroller

k_h_d said:


> cwoods34,
> 
> Thanks for the info. Can the stock vendetta ESC (ESC5000) handle the VR3? I was looking at the ST. I bought this vendetta a long time ago before the ST was out.


The stock esc in the vendetta line is trash.There are several people at slots that have had them let out the magic smoke after only a few minutes or runtime.My son and i run novak xrs escs'.By the way we finished second and fourth last night.


----------



## cwoods34

Yeah that stock ESC is like a time-bomb. I've known people where it lasted a couple of months, and then others had literally bought the truck upstairs, charged the battery, and it smoked after 2 laps. When I first got mine I bought a $30 Losi Sport ESC from Doug and it worked perfect until I went to brushless. So yes, replace it ASAP!

Steve I thought lighter oil allowed the spring and suspension to work quicker? Or does it only help control weight transfer? And maybe "smoother" isn't the word I was looking for, I just noticed a slight change in how it drove off-power into a turn. 

So when you say more aggressive do you mean how quick/hard the car throws to whichever side? That may be the fix I'm looking for. I'm still new to all this technical-mumbo-jumbo


----------



## BadSign

cwoods34 said:


> Steve I thought lighter oil allowed the spring and suspension to work quicker? Or does it only help control weight transfer? And maybe "smoother" isn't the word I was looking for, I just noticed a slight change in how it drove off-power into a turn.
> 
> So when you say more aggressive do you mean how quick/hard the car throws to whichever side? That may be the fix I'm looking for. I'm still new to all this technical-mumbo-jumbo


Lighter oil allows the car to roll more. That's fine if you need traction or have large turns, but on a tight track you want the car to stay as close to flat as possible- helps the car react faster.

I also raise my a-arms, which gives the car less roll. It's especially helpful at the front of the car. What's worked for me so far is high a-arms, long links, 50-60 wt oil, and blue associated springs o9n both ends. To be honest, I think I could go thicker on the oil and with stiffer springs.


----------



## cwoods34

Ah I see now, so if anything I should try going a touch stiffer than softer. Thanks, I'll have to give it a try!


----------



## Crptracer

cwoods34 said:


> Ah I see now, so if anything I should try going a touch stiffer than softer. Thanks, I'll have to give it a try!


 Becarefull.....Stiffer= loose most of the time....It is my beleif that sway bars and soft springs is the way it normally is in all rubba racing....You want the car to roll but you want it to be controlled hence the sway bar or ANTI-ROLL bars as there called in some circles.. As Badsign said the more you raise your roll center the less the roll and the more you lower it the more you roll...

Cody I would try the sway bars....Keep your oil the same 40w in associated is close to 30w xray....What is the issuie your having....You should be a little greasy w/that setup.

Greasy defined- Little loose little push:thumbsup:


You have pm cwoods


----------



## Crptracer

cwoods34 said:


> !
> 
> Steve I thought lighter oil allowed the spring and suspension to work quicker? Or does it only help control weight transfer? And maybe "smoother" isn't the word I was looking for, I just noticed a slight change in how it drove off-power into a turn.
> 
> So when you say more aggressive do you mean how quick/hard the car throws to whichever side? That may be the fix I'm looking for. I'm still new to all this technical-mumbo-jumbo


 your oil spring and suspension will all react different when shock mounting is changed and this has a great effect and is a quicker tuning aid...the more vertical the shock makes the spring and dampening harder and more responsive but it will decrease your lateral grip or side bite...shocks layed down will make the springs and dampening softer and increase your lateral grip or side bite..


----------



## Crptracer

Crptracer said:


> I know Vanderveen and Tom I think were wandering about roll center and there effects on the car and here is what I found on my 12 weeks of changing setups and changing roll center...
> 
> Frnt low roll center:
> 1.Decreases responsiveness
> 2.Decreases transfer @frnt but Increases grip
> 3.Increases chassis roll
> 
> Frnt High roll center:
> 1.Decreases on power steering
> 2.Decreases chassis roll
> 3.Increases Responsivness
> 4.Increases transfer
> 5.Decreases grip
> 6.Works great on tracks w/quick direction changes
> 
> Rear low Roll Center:
> 1.Increases grip on power
> 2.dcreases transfer but Increases grip
> 3.Increases chassis roll
> 4.Decreases tire wear
> 5.helps to avoid traction rolling at corner entry
> 6.Works well w/high frnt roll center (IMO)
> 
> Rear High Roll center:
> 1.Rear high reacts exactly the same as frnt high
> 
> Remember this is rasing roll center evenly up or down. If you dont raise evenly you will get different effects say you lower your frnt arm mounts you will be running anti dive w/low roll center. If raise the rear of your frnt arm mounts and leave the frnts low you will be running antidive w/High roll center.
> 
> Anti dive arms angled doward....Arms angled upward pro dive or Kickup.. Roll center high or low depends on the arm mounts you are using...


Cody this might help ya when your adjusting roll center...verify it w/the book I gave ya to read


----------



## cwoods34

I'm headed to the Hobbytown on 31 here in a little bit and I will see about swaybar kits! No issues with the car, I'm just fine tuning it. I really like how it drives right now but if I can make it go any faster it is worth trying ya know?


----------



## cwoods34

I've definitely looked at the book on some things but I haven't read it front to back yet, had a really busy weekend so it'll get devoured this week.


----------



## BadSign

Since I started adjusting roll center I'v pretty much gone away from swaybars- but that doesn't mean they won't work. My car just didn't feel consistent with them. I think I have a very thin one on front.

The key for our track is a car which can change directions quickly. 

Roll center makes the biggest difference that I've seen. 
Droop is second. It's more of a "fine tune" on your cars rolling characteristics.

Springs and shocks are third. Like Steve said, angle is a fine-tune of the spring/shock combo. 

Static adjustments such as Caster, camber, toe and ackerman are last. I plan on changing Ackerman soon, because I think it will further reduce scrub on the front


----------



## Crptracer

I just put the worst paint job ever on the peg. boss mustang.....gonna have to buy another body....I would post the pic but man its sad...


----------



## BadSign

Glad I won't be the only one with "_The Boss_"

I think R/C Tech has a "bad paint job" thread somewhere.


----------



## Crptracer

I cant post it there.....they wouldnt let me


----------



## cwoods34

Well Hobbytown only had 1 swaybar kit in stock, you said try it out on the rear first correct? I think Brian also recommended moving the steering link on the knuckles to the rearward hole. Can't remember off my head the angles but I think it will take out a small amount of ackerman.


----------



## BadSign

Integy also makes some knuckles with extra holes. hate investing all that $ for VTA- seems to defeat the purpose of the class.


----------



## cwoods34

I'm not a big Integy fan. Well I got a great deal on the vehicle to start with, plus isn't RC supposed to be a money pit? 

This is actually the least I've spent on a class out of the vehicles that I own. Don't ask me about my Vendettas or 18T


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

The ONLY aluminum part you should consider buying for the TC3/TC4 is aluminum steering knuckles. Not that they make the car perform better, but you can lock-tite the screws going into them and not have them back out during racing.

If you want to adjust the Ackerman on the TC4, you can change the mounting holes on the steering knuckles. I can't recall which setting gives more or less ackerman, but it should be in the manual.

Crptracer, I was planning on buying another Pegasus Mustang. I'll try painting up something that you might like.


----------



## WINSEEKER

delete


----------



## WINSEEKER

delete


----------



## BadSign

IndyRC_Racer said:


> The ONLY aluminum part you should consider buying for the TC3/TC4 is aluminum steering knuckles.


Sorry, I was talking TC5 parts


----------



## BadSign

WINSEEKER said:


> FOR SALE .
> TC5R. ROLLING CHASSIS, _-(W/O ELICTRONICS.)--WITH INTEGY BLUE STEERING ARMS, and 6deg aluim caster blocks and 4 deg aluim caster blocks. RED AND WHITE #6 new!! never been run CAR BODY . LOTS OF SPARE PARTS .INCLUDING STD DIFF, ONE WAY DIFF , AND SPOOL DIFF . EXTRA TC5 GRAFITE CHASSIS PLATE. ALL THE EXTRA HARD CHASSIS SUSPENSION PARTS . AND SPARE BELTS FRONT AND REAR. AND NEW BUMPER.. firm $400.00 . email [email protected]
> bob yelle


And for those of you who haven't seen it, Win's car is very nicely built, a good buy out there for somebody!


----------



## CClay1282

IndyRC_Racer said:


> If you want to adjust the Ackerman on the TC4, you can change the mounting holes on the steering knuckles. I can't recall which setting gives more or less ackerman, but it should be in the manual.


The farther the turnbuckles angle forward at the center of the chassis the LESS ackerman effect you have. If they are angled rearward at the center that is MORE ackerman effect.

Somebody correct me if i am wrong.


----------



## johnnyhacksaw

CClay1282 said:


> The farther the turnbuckles angle forward at the center of the chassis the LESS ackerman effect you have. If they are angled rearward at the center that is MORE ackerman effect.
> 
> Somebody correct me if i am wrong.


were's my picture?......mr. ronny ramjet!!!....:thumbsup:


----------



## CClay1282

johnnyhacksaw said:


> mr. ronny ramjet!!!


Why you gotta call me that? LOL I forgot to take one. Can i send it to you on your phone?


----------



## johnnyhacksaw

CClay1282 said:


> Why you gotta call me that? LOL I forgot to take one. Can i send it to you on your phone?


figure that's yer new nickname......with that name, maybe cars will get yer way when ya lap'm!!!... lol! lol!

may i need to get some fresh.... hell, forgot to turn the exhaust fan on!!


o' by the way.... got yer text! guess what....i don't need a picture of your girlfriend.... just yer car body! man!

no,seriuosly got yer text no picture clay. try again


----------



## WINSEEKER

well guys . my car is not for sale now!!!. i was just on a forum with a car company that i was wanting to buy. and man , they have more problem the the tc5 could ever have. . so ill figure this baby out. !!


----------



## Crptracer

What car were you lookin at Bob


----------



## WINSEEKER

Crptracer said:


> What car were you lookin at Bob


schumacher


----------



## Crptracer

Why not XRAY or another good one is the Serpent S400.....I will gladly sale you an XRAY.....I am thinkin of gettin a new Xray.....I have never bought a new car..


----------



## Crptracer

Railroader......Down to 1 XRAY left.......WWWHHHEEEWWW....that was close....


----------



## Railroader

WOW! What are you doing, holding an XRay auction at your house?


----------



## WINSEEKER

Crptracer said:


> Railroader......Down to 1 XRAY left.......WWWHHHEEEWWW....that was close....


how much?. i was looking at them.


----------



## cwoods34

You already sold your "inventory" Steve? You don't mess around do ya


----------



## j21moss

WINSEEKER said:


> schumacher


Schumacher... hmmmm.... now were talking!!!! have to check this issue out!!


----------



## BadSign

Bob, that TC5 can handle. Cordell is getting around well with his, and I've made nothing but A-mains the last two months in mine. PM me your setup and we'll see what we can do with it!


----------



## WINSEEKER

BadSign said:


> Bob, that TC5 can handle. Cordell is getting around well with his, and I've made nothing but A-mains the last two months in mine. PM me your setup and we'll see what we can do with it!


thank you sir for your offer to help me out, i have change so much stuff on this car that i dont have a set up sheet anymore. after CHRISTmas. ill set down and write it out . and get it to ya. . thank you again. . im thinking that im preaty close to bobs c set up . i wrote down a lot of his set up . but again i change so much im not sure where i am.


----------



## BadSign

WINSEEKER said:


> thank you sir for your offer to help me out, i have change so much stuff on this car that i dont have a set up sheet anymore. after CHRISTmas. ill set down and write it out . and get it to ya. . thank you again. . im thinking that im preaty close to bobs c set up . i wrote down a lot of his set up . but again i change so much im not sure where i am.


I had some spare time, here's a copy of mine. let me know what you think.


----------



## WINSEEKER

BadSign said:


> I had some spare time, here's a copy of mine. let me know what you think.


LOOKS GOOD . I PRINTED IT OUT. I WONT BE BACK TO INDY SLOTS FOR AN OTHER WEEK MAYBE TWO. I WOULD LIKE TO TRY OUT THAT SETTING . IF MINE DONT WORK OUT. AND IF ITS OK WITH YOU.
THANK YOU BRIAN!!

BOB


----------



## CClay1282

Bob, im sure that since he put it here for all to see that he wont mind if you try his setup.


----------



## WINSEEKER

winseeker said:


> looks Good . I Printed It Out. I Wont Be Back To Indy Slots For An Other Week Maybe Two. I Would Like To Try Out That Setting . If Mine Dont Work Out. And If Its Ok With You.
> Thank You Brian!!
> 
> Bob


Im Trying To Send You My Set Up . But I Cant Reduce It Down To 500 Kb . Still Trying


----------



## BadSign

CClay1282 said:


> Bob, im sure that since he put it here for all to see that he wont mind if you try his setup.





WINSEEKER said:


> Im Trying To Send You My Set Up . But I Cant Reduce It Down To 500 Kb . Still Trying


Absolutely, give it a try. It's a combo of Cordell's ideas and some reading I've done on other forums.

The last few times I've found myself making little adjustments with shock angles. As the grip comes up my shocks usually go from angled to more upright, but not by much. 

The biggest change needs to be made in mounting electronics. LiPo's are so lightweight that the car was impossible to balance. I mount the ESC and PT on top of the battery brace. The car is still underweight, and out of balance, so I mount 2.25oz of lead on a graphite strip, bolted to the chassis on the right of the battery.


----------



## BadSign

Also, I'll try bringing my tweak board to IS and the Moose for you. We should be able to get the rear balanced pretty closely.


----------



## WINSEEKER

BadSign said:


> Also, I'll try bringing my tweak board to IS and the Moose for you. We should be able to get the rear balanced pretty closely.


 YOU DONT HAVE TO DO THAT . I ALWAYS BRING MY FOUR SCALE AND INTEGY TWEAK BOARD WITH ME . WOULD NOT GO RACING WITH OUT THEM LOL! 
THANK YOU.


----------



## Crptracer

WINSEEKER said:


> how much?. i was looking at them.


....T2 007 EU Roller-$200...

.....2 x orion 3800 lipo's-$160 
....1 x MiP Tweak station-$25

....1 x Xray T2(needs built)-$125 (w/instructions)


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

As far as I know, regular racing this Friday. Slots will be open earlier this Friday from what I understand so that we can all play with our new Christmas toys.

I thought I'd mention that rockin_bob13 would be the elder statesman of VTA racing at Indy Slots and has already raced 27 weeks of VTA at Slots. Not bad considering we didn't start racing this class regularly until June. I'm a very close 2nd at 26 weeks, and Crptracer is a distant 3rd at 18 weeks.

On the other hand, Railroader is the one racer at Slots who has pretty much ran every form of r/c class offered (sometimes all on the same night).


----------



## jason crist

what is the schedule for friday ?

what time doors open?


----------



## Railroader

IndyRC_Racer said:


> On the other hand, Railroader is the one racer at Slots who has pretty much ran every form of r/c class offered (sometimes all on the same night).


I never raced F150 Trucks on Saturday night. 

Lord knows I tried. :freak:


----------



## jason crist

what time do the doors open friday 

thanks


----------



## Railroader

I think noon, but I am not sure.

[EDIT] Just called, they are open at noon on Friday for sure.


----------



## jason crist

thanks bro 

see ya then


----------



## BadSign

You running VTA with us, or Mini-Cooper only?


----------



## jason crist

me ?
vta 
not ready for mini cooper


----------



## Railroader

I wish you guys a Merry Christmas! We won't be back to Indiana until next week. And then big changes happening in the house and my racing will be severely limited.

Have fun Friday!


----------



## BadSign

Hey Tom, God bless ya and everyone at home, brother!


----------



## johnnyhacksaw

anything going on today? at the track?


----------



## Crptracer

MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------



## BadSign

Isaiah 7:14: "Therefore the Lord Himself will give you a sign: Behold, a virgin will be with child and bear a son, and she will call His name Immanuel."

May God bless you and yours.


----------



## rockin_bob13

Roll call for Friday:
I'm in for Mini Cooper and VTA.


----------



## mike1985

*Indy*

where can I find an address to Indy slots. We'll be driving down from Mishawaka friday morning.
thanks

Mike..AKA Hammer


----------



## WINSEEKER

rockin_bob13 said:


> Roll call for Friday:
> I'm in for Mini Cooper and VTA.


DELETE


----------



## WINSEEKER

mike1985 said:


> where can I find an address to Indy slots. We'll be driving down from Mishawaka friday morning.
> thanks
> 
> Mike..AKA Hammer


INDY SLOTS
5135 S EMERSON AVE
INDIANAPOLIS IN 46257

PHONE 317 787 7568


----------



## johnnyhacksaw

WINSEEKER said:


> IM PLANING ON BEING THERE FRI ---BUT CONFUSED ABOUT WHEN THERE GOING TO BE OPEN .----- AND IF THERE IS SOME RACING GOING ON EARLY THAT DAY OR NOT, BEFORE WE CAN PRACTICE FOR THE FRIDAY NIGHT RACE???: confused:


i just talk to doug earlier, said about 12:00 noon friday.


----------



## Crptracer

Noon is the time but there havin the enduro for coopers...But I guess we will end up w/an extra 1/2 hour or so of practice...


----------



## WINSEEKER

Ok Thank You Guys!!!!


----------



## johnnyhacksaw

Crptracer said:


> Noon is the time but there havin the enduro for coopers...But I guess we will end up w/an extra 1/2 hour or so of practice...


Can ya give us the low down on this enduro race? may want to do it....


----------



## jason crist

ya what he said


----------



## Crptracer

Railroader said:


> This is true!
> 
> We don't need to have the min cooper (or VTA) enduro-race at noon like the figure-8 guys did. I think it would be better to have it at sometime between 4-5:30pm. That way they road course guys will still have from 5:30-7pm for last minute practice. And I bet if you ask nicely, Doug might open the track/shop up early that day for even more practice.
> 
> I have been thinking (woah!), would a very technical course be better for an enduro, or a very easy track? I would think a tech course to keep speeds down and really tax the driver. I have also been thinking (woah!) of a 30 or 45 minute race instead of an hour.


This is all the info I have on the cooper race.....


----------



## WINSEEKER

Crptracer said:


> This is all the info I have on the cooper race.....


 ??? THAT SOUNDS CRAZY TO ME. --- SO WHATS GOING ON BETWEEN 1200 AND 400?.---- AND BY RACING TILL 530 . YOUR TAKIN AWAY A HALF HOUR OF PRACTICE FROM THE VTA ?


----------



## jason crist

i'll be there at 12 ish 

for practice or to watch mini cooper enduro

doesn't mater to me 

i have nothing going on


----------



## j21moss

jason crist said:


> i'll be there at 12 ish
> 
> for practice or to watch mini cooper enduro
> 
> doesn't mater to me
> 
> i have nothing going on


must be nice!!!! LOL


----------



## GHBECK

A Merry Christmas to you and yours everyone.


----------



## cwoods34

I should be there with VTA and 1/18 truck, my friend Trey will have 1/18 truck, and I might be able to get my friend Kyle up and hand him the "keys" to my Mini Cooper and try to get the bug to bite him!


----------



## BadSign

rockin_bob13 said:


> Roll call for Friday:
> I'm in for Mini Cooper and VTA.


VTA and micro TC


----------



## CClay1282

VTA for me, and maybe mini cooper depending on how the enduro goes! 

BTW - Everyone have a good/safe holiday!


----------



## Crptracer

WINSEEKER said:


> ??? THAT SOUNDS CRAZY TO ME. --- SO WHATS GOING ON BETWEEN 1200 AND 400?.---- AND BY RACING TILL 530 . YOUR TAKIN AWAY A HALF HOUR OF PRACTICE FROM THE VTA ?


 Calm down they were supposed to change it to allow for practice for VTA to start a 4:00 or 4:30....


----------



## mike1985

*Vta*

Were bring 2 maybe 3 VTA cars down from mishawaka, and a mini TC. The 
3rd car is set up (just Tuesday night) but were out of 21.5's here. Were leaving Mishawaka at 10AM and should be there at 1.

looking forward to racing with you guys again.

Hammer


----------



## Crptracer

Hammer I will try not to "hammer" you off the track this time....

Sorry again'

Steve


----------



## Crptracer

2 Orion lipo's 3800's 30c carbon edition for $160 will have them w/me tommorrow....


----------



## mike1985

Crptracer said:


> Hammer I will try not to "hammer" you off the track this time....
> 
> Sorry again'
> 
> Steve


LOL, no biggie. Were were all just having fun.


----------



## BadSign

Railroader said:


> I wish you guys a Merry Christmas! We won't be back to Indiana until next week. And then big changes happening in the house and my racing will be severely limited.
> 
> Have fun Friday!


RR, you have a PM.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I should be there tonight with VTA. Going to work on my Micro this afternoon and hopefully I will have that ready too.


----------



## mike1985

were just leaving from Mishawaka. The roads were completly ice covered this morning.

see you guys soon.


----------



## BadSign

Had a great time tonight, despite some bad luck in the first heat and finishing in the B. 

Mike, you guys from Mishawaka are always welcome down here at Slots- I had a good time pitting next to you and swapping stories. Nice run tonight by both of you in VTA.

Good to run with Crist again as well. I always enjoyed racing you New Castle guys, I'm looking forward to the New Years Race at the Moose


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here are the Race results for Friday 12/26/2008. Good-turn out. Saw a few old faces, new faces and out of town racers tonight.

Cooper A-Main saw some good action between Houston and Clayton. Houston got some timely turn-marshalling to help seal the win even though Clayton had a very fast car.

Some good individual battles in all the VTA mains. Bob Cordell had a fast car in the B and was chasing down Cody for the win, but got stuck on a board dropping him back. Cody held on for the win, but Jason was lurking back in 2nd. In the A, Brian S. made a good move at the start to jump to the lead and eventual win. All of the cars were evenly matched.

Friday 12/26/2008

1/18 Trucks - B Main(On-Road)
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
*....1....4....26....5m15.020..Jason Meek*
....2....5....20....5m14.602..Mike Baldwin
....3....2....13....2m31.901..Chad Wisdom
....4....6....13....4m42.649..Edward Meek
....5....3....07....4m31.479..Corey Warren
....6....1....00....0m00.000..Austin Damron (DNS)

1/18 Trucks - A Main (On-Road)
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
*....1....2....29....5m09.291..Mark Lyons*
....2....3....24....5m05.616..Brian Smith (1/18 Touring car)
....3....5....24....5m10.248..Gregg Cobb
....4....1....23....5m00.824..Cody Woods
....5....4....21....5m03.448..Ian Piccione
....6....6....17....4m52.931..Rockie Piccione
....7....7....09....2m48.121..Lee Goodwin

Mini Cooper - B Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
*....1....1....23...5m01.458..Jim Phillips (Bump to A)*
....2....4....21...5m08.513..Corey Warren
....3....2....18...5m11.866..Megan Shaffer
....4....3....16...5m01.795..Mathew Kopetsky
....5....5....00...0m00.000..Chris Hanner

Mini Cooper - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
*....1....2....28...5m03.437..Houston Thomas*
....2....1....28...5m04.211..Chris Clayton
....3....4....26...5m08.869..Matthew Hanner
....4....6....24...5m02.234..Jim Phillips
....5....5....19...5m03.920..Lee Goodwin
....6....3....00...0m00.000..Chad Wisdom

Vintage Trans Am - D Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
*....1....3....28...5m00.119..Ralph Roller (Bump to C)*
....2....4....24...4m25.138..Chris Hanner
....3....2....22...4m15.574..John Armuth
....4....6....19...5m04.865..Bill Reynolds
....5....1....02...0m18.581..Bob Yelle
....6....5....00...0m00.000..Steve Martin

Vintage Trans Am - C Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
*....1....1....33...5m06.837..Adam Kasch (Bump to B)*
....2....5....31...5m06.666..Brian Shaw
....3....2....31...5m07.559..Gregg Cobb
....4....3....30...5m00.062..Steve Vaught
....5....4....29...5m04.086..Joey Collins
....6....6....20...3m36.189..Ralph Roller

Vintage Trans Am - B Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
*....1....3....34...5m06.233..Cody Woods (Bump to A)*
....2....4....34...5m09.399..Jason Crist
....3....1....33...5m04.158..Bob Cordell
....4....5....33...5m06.344..Brian VanderVeen
....5....2....32...5m05.633..Max Schrager
....6....6....31...5m03.525..Adam Kasch

Vintage Trans Am - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
*....1....3....56...8m00.046..Brian Smith*
....2....1....56...8m10.007..Houston Thomas
....3....6....55...8m07.265..Cody Woods
....4....4....55...8m07.921..Hammer
....5....5....36...5m53.569..Chris Clayton
....6....2....17...2m29.889..Mark Lyons


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Best turn-out ever in VTA tonight (21). Need to say thanks to our out-of-town drivers for braving the elements tonight, especially the 2 Mishawaka racers. If anyone is in the South Bend/Mishawaka area, they normally race on-road on Friday nights.


----------



## mike1985

*Vta*

Thanks for a great night of racing. great group of people to race with.

MRCR is having a "King of the road" race Sunday Jan 4th. VTA is one of the classes running if anyone is interested.
you can find more info here.

http://www.michianarc.com/


----------



## Crptracer

Thanks for the brownies....Mike....


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I was looking over the totals for Friday. There were 5 "new to Slots" racers in VTA. In total we had 21 VTA racers - a new record for club racing. We currently have about 12 "core" VTA racers at Slots that race almost every week. If you add the 12 other racers who have VTA cars that race regularly at Slots, we could have 24+ VTA cars on a Friday night. A big thanks should go out to everyone for supporting this class at Slots. It is almost like having a trophy race on club nights with the turn-outs we are getting. 

I want to add that there was a new racer Friday that was running an HPI Sprint 2 Flux with a red HPI Mustang body. If I recall, I think he was using the Flux speed control with a Novak 21.5 without the sensor wire attached. Did anyone notice if he had any issues with cogging without the sensor wire being attached?


----------



## Railroader

Quick note: Novak is releasing a new Havok 21.5 brushless system for $150.

21.5 remanufactured motors for $55, and remanufactured GTB ESCs (no cut off for LiPo though) for $100. Or, for $10 more you can get the spread spektrum LiPo cut-off enabled GTB ESC. XBR for $80. Same warranty as non-remanufactured items.



> Novak's discounted, factory-remanufactured products are thoroughly cleaned, made to pass the same tests as Novak's new products and include a 120-day warranty.


[/Novak fanboi mode off]


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

How did everyone like the layout of the track on Friday? I am not responsible for the layout, but I was looking at lap totals and lap times and I think that the layout created some good overall racing without being an all-out speed fest. There seemed to be a few decent places to pass and the lanes were well spaced out. The only really tight section was around the pole, but the speeds were slow enough there that I don't really recall too many accidents that needed turn-marshalling.

I think we saw some of our closest qualifying to make the VTA "A". A few of our normal A-main drivers ended up in the "B". Speaking of the B-main in VTA, it was pretty evenly matched. The top 4 drivers finished within 1 lap of each other on the clock. If you look at Adam's run in the C-main to bump up, he was also within 1 lap in speed.


----------



## smokefan

looks like some of us from around Laf. will be making the trip down Fri. for some onroad BRP action and maybe micro tc action.


----------



## Railroader

BRP on the road course will be fun. Are we running any body on the BRP road course cars?


----------



## BadSign

IndyRC_Racer said:


> How did everyone like the layout of the track on Friday? I am not responsible for the layout, but I was looking at lap totals and lap times and I think that the layout created some good overall racing without being an all-out speed fest. There seemed to be a few decent places to pass and the lanes were well spaced out. The only really tight section was around the pole, but the speeds were slow enough there that I don't really recall too many accidents that needed turn-marshalling.
> 
> I think we saw some of our closest qualifying to make the VTA "A". A few of our normal A-main drivers ended up in the "B". Speaking of the B-main in VTA, it was pretty evenly matched. The top 4 drivers finished within 1 lap of each other on the clock. If you look at Adam's run in the C-main to bump up, he was also within 1 lap in speed.


I really enjoyed thetrack myself. If you look at the B-main again, the top 4 were all on the same lap throughout most the race.


----------



## Crptracer

The Track Layout.....Brought to you by WINSEEKER & Crptracer Creations........No thanks needed....


----------



## jarmuth

*Too many turns*

You know how I feel..... If it has more than three turns it is too difficult for my skills.


----------



## Crptracer

I say we try some more this week....Turns that is


----------



## Draxaas

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Did anyone notice if he had any issues with cogging without the sensor wire being attached?


I wouldnt say cogging since it didnt stutter constantly... but it did have major stalling from dead stops


----------



## smokefan

Railroader said:


> BRP on the road course will be fun. Are we running any body on the BRP road course cars?


I don't care LOL we are running our COT being that is all us oval guys have right now LOL


----------



## Railroader

Sweet, hopefully see you there. 

It looks like the HPI 150mm bodies will fit the BRP cars perfectly.


----------



## BadSign

Crptracer said:


> The Track Layout.....Brought to you by WINSEEKER & Crptracer Creations........No thanks needed....





jarmuth said:


> You know how I feel..... If it has more than three turns it is too difficult for my skills.


I suggest a 1-turn track for Jon.


----------



## Railroader

Post copied from the Indy Slots Figure-8 thread:



k_h_d said:


> I just finished my M03L and am ready to join in some of the Mini cooper fun. I built it with a few recommended tamiya hopups suggested on rc-mini.net. I put ball bearings in the transmission, put super mini oil shocks, and then short tuning springs.
> 
> Are the stock tires adequate to get out and have fun? I am new to driving on a track so I would like to get out and practice some first. Is indy slots open at all during the day to practice?
> 
> Oh, for batteries I decided to go with the Orion 2400. I only have one pack, is that enough for a night of racing with charging in between?
> 
> Thanks,
> k


Excellent!!! We look forward to racing with you. We have been having a very good turn out and the more the better!

Some guys swear by the stock tires. Some love the super slicks (myself included). The tires will have a very thin glaze from the factory that will cause you to have very little traction. Doing a few minutes of driving on rough concrete or asphalt will remove it. For tire dope, a light coat of Paragon on the rears applied about 4-5 minutes before the race is all I use.

Be careful with the hop-ups on rc-mini.net. Not everything they recommend there is legal at Indy Slots.

Make sure your car weighs at least 1300 grams. With the 2400 LiPo (which is a GREAT battery for the class), you WILL have to add weight to meet the minimum.

Indy Slots is open on Thursdays for practice for the road course from 5pm-10pm. Thought I am not sure about the New Years eve/day hours. Call (317) 787-7568 after 5pm for more info. On friday we race the road course and heats start at 7pm with the track open for practice at 5pm. Also, the road course is still laid out on Saturdays from 11am-4pm. Around 4-5pm the lay down jumps for the carpet off-road racing.

Here's a reposting of Indy Slots' Mini Cooper rules for 2009:

*Mini-Cooper Rules: [TCS2009]
1.	Any Tamiya M03 or M04 chassis car that uses the 60D size tire or smaller.
2.	Tamiya Hop-Ups only.
3.	No chassis lightening allowed.
4. Any body made for the M03 or M04 series chassis are allowed. This includes HPI or Tamiya bodies. [This is an Indy Slots rule. TCS official rules only allow Tamiya bodies]
5.	Any Tamiya brand tire less than 60mm in outer diameter. Any mini style wheel. [This is an Indy Slots rule.]
6.	Stuffing tires with inserts to create a "ballooned" tire, and producing overdrive is not legal.
7.	The Tamiya 540-J motor (53689) is the spec silver can motor.
8.	It is legal to use the maximum pinion gear size on all front-drive and rear drive Mini cars. I.E. 20-tooth on the M03 and 21-tooth on the M04.
9.	Any Tamiya plastic or aluminum hop-up damper may be used.
10.	Any Tamiya short or regular size hop-up spring may be used.
11.	The use of LIPO batteries is permitted in this class, but due to the battery compartment having a rounded profile, the only legal LIPOs for this class is the Orion/Peak 2400, 3200, and 3400 Carbon Edition hard cased packs. Modifying the M-chassis to fit other hard case LIPO batteries is not permitted.
12.	All M-chassis cars must meet a minimum weight of 1300 grams.Mini-Cooper Rules: [TCS2009]
1.	Any Tamiya M03 or M04 chassis car that uses the 60D size tire or smaller.
2.	Tamiya Hop-Ups only.
3.	No chassis lightening allowed.
4. Any body made for the M03 or M04 series chassis are allowed. This includes HPI or Tamiya bodies. [This is an Indy Slots rule. TCS official rules only allow Tamiya bodies]
5.	Any Tamiya brand tire less than 60mm in outer diameter. Any mini style wheel. [This is an Indy Slots rule.]
6.	Stuffing tires with inserts to create a "ballooned" tire, and producing overdrive is not legal.
7.	The Tamiya 540-J motor (53689) is the spec silver can motor.
8.	It is legal to use the maximum pinion gear size on all front-drive and rear drive Mini cars. I.E. 20-tooth on the M03 and 21-tooth on the M04.
9.	Any Tamiya plastic or aluminum hop-up damper may be used.
10.	Any Tamiya short or regular size hop-up spring may be used.
11.	The use of LIPO batteries is permitted in this class, but due to the battery compartment having a rounded profile, the only legal LIPOs for this class is the Orion/Peak 2400, 3200, and 3400 Carbon Edition hard cased packs. Modifying the M-chassis to fit other hard case LIPO batteries is not permitted.
12.	All M-chassis cars must meet a minimum weight of 1300 grams.*


----------



## k_h_d

Thanks for the info! It looks like the minimal hopups I have done all are legal. Where do you typically add weight? It would be nice if its possible to add it to the battery so that way if I get different weight battery packs the basic chassis weight is the same and then different amounts of lead weight could be added to the various batteries.


On IndySlots web site it sounds like you can go any of the days and run a car on some track. Hopefully I will have time to do that before friday.

Thanks,
Kenny


----------



## Railroader

k_h_d said:


> Thanks for the info! It looks like the minimal hopups I have done all are legal. Where do you typically add weight? It would be nice if its possible to add it to the battery so that way if I get different weight battery packs the basic chassis weight is the same and then different amounts of lead weight could be added to the various batteries.
> 
> On IndySlots web site it sounds like you can go any of the days and run a car on some track. Hopefully I will have time to do that before friday.
> 
> Thanks,
> Kenny


With the Orion 2400 LiPo you can add weight directly to the battery and it should fit. Adding weight low and to the sides of the chassis works very well as well. Some guys stick some of it inside the front bumper. Taking apart the chassis and adding it inside works well too.


----------



## Crptracer

cant wait till friday


----------



## k_h_d

Here are a few pics of my M03L... same old same old but I thought I would share. Mostly stock with transmission bearing upgrade and super mini oil shocks and tuning springs. This is the first RC car body I have painted. It turned out pretty sloppy but the intent was to look like my 2003 Cooper S. I can't wait to get out and join everyone.


----------



## k_h_d

Can someone go over protocol/procedure for joining in on the Friday night racing. I plan on getting there around 5:30 or sooner to get some practice since this is my first time out. I would like to come thursday night but that may not work out. Also, what is the typical racing schedule? I am not sure how late I will be able to stay this Friday as my schedule around home lately is consumed with taking care of my expecting wife.


----------



## johnnyhacksaw

k_h_d said:


> Can someone go over protocol/procedure for joining in on the Friday night racing. I plan on getting there around 5:30 or sooner to get some practice since this is my first time out. I would like to come thursday night but that may not work out. Also, what is the typical racing schedule? I am not sure how late I will be able to stay this Friday as my schedule around home lately is consumed with taking care of my expecting wife.


congrad's!!!! on your future rc racer!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnyhacksaw

k_h_d said:


> Can someone go over protocol/procedure for joining in on the Friday night racing. I plan on getting there around 5:30 or sooner to get some practice since this is my first time out. I would like to come thursday night but that may not work out. Also, what is the typical racing schedule? I am not sure how late I will be able to stay this Friday as my schedule around home lately is consumed with taking care of my expecting wife.


this might help....railroader the man to talk too:


Originally Posted by Railroader 
Just thought I'd post our current classes for those who don't normally race at Slots:

Here's the current schedule for the carpet track. And as always, 3 or more make a class.
Most of the Oval rules are listed at the Oval thread linked above. If you have any questions about rules just ask here.

Sunday: Doors open at 11am racing at 1pm
Oval
Legends Black Can 4-cell [8-10 racers]
F103 TCS rules (with a couple additions) [4-5 racers]
1/18th Modified Trucks [rarely run]
1/10th Touring Cars (mostly t-spec, trying to keep this a very cheap class) spec batt spec motor [3-4 racers, rarely runs]
1/18th Losi mini Slider 4 second breakout [10-15 racers]
1/18th Losi mini Slider open mod [3-6 racers, rarely runs]
BRP 4-cell NiMH stock associated motor [5-6 racers]

Figure-8
Legends Black Can 4-cell [18-22 racers, biggest class]

Monday: CLOSED

Tuesday: Doors open at 5pm racing at 7pm
Oval
Legends Black Can 4-cell [8-10 racers]
F103 TCS rules (with a couple additions) [4-5 racers]
1/18th Modified Trucks [rarely run]
1/18th Losi mini Slider 4 second breakout [10-15 racers]
1/18th Losi mini Slider open mod [3-6 racers, rarely runs]
BRP 4-cell NiMH stock associated motor [5-6 racers]

Figure-8
Legends Black Can 4-cell [18-22 racers, biggest class]

Wednesday: Doors open at 5pm racing at 7pm
1/12th pan cars [5-7 racers, dedicated]

Thursday: Opens at 5pm Road Course Practice closes at 10pm

Friday: Road Course - Doors open at 5pm racing at 7pm
Vintage Trans Am - Strict VTA rules [15-22 racers, dedicated]
Tamiya Mini Coopers - TCS 2009 rules w/additions [10-20 racers]
1/18th Touring Cars 5-cell Venom Fireball 370 motor [4-6 racers]
1/18th trucks open mod [8-12 racers]

Saturday: Off-Road carpet jumps - doors open at 11am racing at 7pm
[I am not sure how many guys race on Saturdays, I haven't been up in a couple months]
1/18th trucks open mod
1/18th buggies open mod
1/18th Associated 18R Rally open mod
1/10th Tamiya F150 kit w/silver can motor
And of course, on Sundays and Tuesdays, 1/10th pan open mod 4-cell figure-8!!!


----------



## royz400

I should be ready for some VTA action soon. Iam putting a car together now and would like for some info on gearing. I will be running 4 cell stock in a TC4 any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Railroader

k_h_d said:


> Can someone go over protocol/procedure for joining in on the Friday night racing. I plan on getting there around 5:30 or sooner to get some practice since this is my first time out. I would like to come thursday night but that may not work out. Also, what is the typical racing schedule? I am not sure how late I will be able to stay this Friday as my schedule around home lately is consumed with taking care of my expecting wife.


Well, I usually arrive around 5pm-ish. Find a pit spot and hook up the battery chargers and start charging ASAP. Then...

At Indy Slots you go upstairs to the hobby shop and sign up with the workers up there. Either Jessica, David Lee, or Doug (owner) will sign you up. Just tell them what class you are running (mini cooper) and the entry fee will be $10 for the first class and I think $5 for any additional classes.

We run two sets of qualifying heats that are 5 minutes each, and the mains (finals) which are either 5 or 8 minutes depending on the class and the main. The Vintage Trans Am [VTA] A-Main is often 8 minutes, and everything else is five minutes.

You can practice anything on the road course track up until 7pm. That is when the first set of heats will run. They usually take a little over an hour and then we run the second set of heats right away. After all the qualifying heats are run, there is a short break to set up the mains and then the mains begin. They usually start about 9-9:30pm and can end at about 10:30pm. We have been out of there before 9:45 before. But lately they have been having huge turn-outs and it takes longer.

Make sure to introduce yourself. There are some very friendly guys and one very overly friendly guy. I will be racing the baby-blue with white trim Mini Cooper.

Hope to see you there.


----------



## k_h_d

Railroader said:


> After all the qualifying heats are run, there is a short break to set up the mains and then the mains begin. They usually start about 9-9:30pm and can end at about 10:30pm. We have been out of there before 9:45 before. But lately they have been having huge turn-outs and it takes longer.
> 
> Make sure to introduce yourself. There are some very friendly guys and one very overly friendly guy. I will be racing the baby-blue with white trim Mini Cooper.
> 
> Hope to see you there.


As always super informative. I may have to bug out before the mains unfortunately, but we will see. Have a great new years. Anyone know if IndySlots is open new years day evening?


----------



## k_h_d

What do we do with our radios and possible overlapping frequencies? Is there a radio impound or are they just not turned on until you are running and verify that no one has your frequency? I went the cheap route just to get up and running and bought an inexpensive AM radio. I hope I won't have interferance problems. Some day a Spread spectrum is in order but I have not even changed all my planes and helicopters to that yet...


----------



## Railroader

k_h_d said:


> As always super informative. I may have to bug out before the mains unfortunately, but we will see. Have a great new years. Anyone know if IndySlots is open new years day evening?


That's fine. Most guys are just as competitive during the qualifiers as they are in the mains.



k_h_d said:


> What do we do with our radios and possible overlapping frequencies? Is there a radio impound or are they just not turned on until you are running and verify that no one has your frequency? I went the cheap route just to get up and running and bought an inexpensive AM radio. I hope I won't have interferance problems. Some day a Spread spectrum is in order but I have not even changed all my planes and helicopters to that yet...


There is a board with clothes line pins that are labeled with frequencies. Grab one with your frequency on it. And we always ask that during the actual race that everyone not racing *must* turn their radios off.


----------



## Railroader

k_h_d said:


> Anyone know if IndySlots is open new years day evening?


I forgot to address this...

Regular hours at the shop all week.

Wednesday (today) open at 5pm, racing 1/12th scale. Also will run another class if three or more show up. Very tight road course.

Thursday open at 5pm, practice for road course all evening until 10pm.

Friday open at 5pm, racing starts at 7pm for road course. VTA, Mini Coopers, 1/18th TCV 5-cell Venom Fireball, 1/18th trucks open mod


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Normal on-road racing on Friday. I should be there with my VTA car. I'll bring my Micro RS4 for some 1/18 5-cell/Venom action.

Okay, I'm going to hi-jack the thread for a moment but I don't feel bad since this doesn't affect normal racing at Slots.

Tomorrow, The Moose Lodge is holding their annual New Year's Day race in New Castle, Indiana. There will be oval and on-road racing. They usually get a good turn-out for this race, so if you have no plans head on out. Track will be open at 8am and racing will start at noon. We should have a decent class of VTA cars.

For additional info, check out their Hobbytalk threads:
On-road - (http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=238746)
Oval - (http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=232942)


----------



## cwoods34

k_h_d: I have an Associated AM radio in my Cooper, and depending where I stand when racing it sometimes glitches in certain spots, specifically to the left of the pole, so I usually stand on the left side of the driver's stand closest to the door, it seems to help. There usually aren't radio problems on Friday but this past Saturday it was bad, 2 people had bought RTR 18R's and had signed up to race but never did, they were having too many problems with other people on their frequency so they saved themselves the hassle and didn't race. 

If it does turn out there are frequency problems you can usually borrow crystals from upstairs so that you are on your own channel throughout the night. 

I won't be making it this Friday but I might be able to practice tomorrow.


----------



## k_h_d

cwoods34,

Thanks for the tips. I picked channel 84 after looking through some of the stock duratrax and associate channels available with the RTR kits in hopes that it would not conflict with any of the inexpensive RTR radios.


----------



## BadSign

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Normal on-road racing on Friday. I should be there with my VTA car. I'll bring my Micro RS4 for some 1/18 5-cell/Venom action.
> 
> Okay, I'm going to hi-jack the thread for a moment but I don't feel bad since this doesn't affect normal racing at Slots.
> 
> Tomorrow, The Moose Lodge is holding their annual New Year's Day race in New Castle, Indiana. There will be oval and on-road racing. They usually get a good turn-out for this race, so if you have no plans head on out. Track will be open at 8am and racing will start at noon. We should have a decent class of VTA cars.
> 
> For additional info, check out their Hobbytalk threads:
> On-road - (http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=238746)
> Oval - (http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=232942)


I'll be there as well. No Micro TC for me, as my tires never showed up from X-Ray


----------



## surfer kev

me and three other i believe are bringing our brp for some on-road hope you all have room haven't raced rc were i had to turn right yet this will be cool


----------



## WINSEEKER

can some one tell me . if indy slots will be open today for practice?


----------



## Crptracer

Dont know ......Bob


----------



## Railroader

Scroll up


----------



## mike1985

*Kor*

Will any of you guys be making it to MRCR for King of the road race this sunday ?

I will be revealing my secret weapon.


----------



## Railroader

[deleted]


----------



## Crptracer

mike1985 said:


> Will any of you guys be making it to MRCR for King of the road race this sunday ?
> 
> I will be revealing my secret weapon.



BROWNIES,,,


----------



## Crptracer

Cwoods you have PM


----------



## cwoods34

Crptracer you have a PM


----------



## WINSEEKER

i went over to indy slots last night @ around 500 and the figure 8 track was set up . so heads up for to night. we have to take time to set up the road course track before we can practice . ill be there @ 430 as always, so when they open i will be able to help set up the track


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

*On-Road Racing at Indy Slots Friday 01/02/2009*​*Classes include Vintage Trans Am, Mini Coopers, 1/18 scale*​*Racing starts at 7pm. Please call in your entry if running late.*

Indy Slots Inc 
317-787-7568 
5135 S Emerson Ave, 
Indianapolis, IN 46237​
Projected roll call for Friday 01/02/2009. 

*1/18 scale vehicles: (12 trucks & 1 car last week)*
Projected 10+

*Mini Coopers: (10 cars last week)*
Projected 10+

*VTA: (21 cars last week)*
Projected 15+ (we average 10+ racers every week)


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I'm bringing my VTA and a Micro RS4 (1/18 TC) tonight. See everyone at the track.


----------



## Railroader

Sorry guys, can't make it. I plan on stopping by to watch the mains later though. See you then.


----------



## smokefan

Had a family deal come up Kyle and I are not going to make it tonight.


----------



## MicroRacerM18

*Friday racing*

Hey guys,

I will not be there this Friday. 

I fell on the ice the Tuesday before Christmas at work. I have a hairline fracture on my leg, so hauling my equipment around and standing for long periods (you wouldn't think 5-8 mins is long, but it can be) is not good for me.

I hope to be back on the track next week.

Have fun


----------



## k_h_d

I am a newbie at racing and will be there with my Mini Cooper. Are 1/18 buggies also racing? Will probably finish dead last but it will be fun either way


----------



## Railroader

1/18th trucks/buggies/rally cars should be running! Bring it!


----------



## Railroader

MicroRacerM18 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I will not be there this Friday.
> 
> I fell on the ice the Tuesday before Christmas at work. I have a hairline fracture on my leg, so hauling my equipment around and standing for long periods (you wouldn't think 5-8 mins is long, but it can be) is not good for me.
> 
> I hope to be back on the track next week.
> 
> Have fun


Heal quickly brother.


----------



## cwoods34

They usually mash all the 1/18 vehicles together be it truck, buggy, or touring car. I know most of the guys don't mind, especially if there are only 3 or 4 anyway.


----------



## BadSign

MicroRacerM18 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I will not be there this Friday.
> 
> I fell on the ice the Tuesday before Christmas at work. I have a hairline fracture on my leg, so hauling my equipment around and standing for long periods (you wouldn't think 5-8 mins is long, but it can be) is not good for me.
> 
> I hope to be back on the track next week.
> 
> Have fun


Ouch! take care Steve. See you when your better.






Hope you all enjoy the racing tonight, I'll be in next week or the week after, don't know which yet.


----------



## royz400

droped in tonight to check out the racing and I will be there next Friday to run VTA. Looks like it will be alot of fun.


----------



## k_h_d

Friday night racing was a lot of fun! I raced 1/18 and mini coopers. I really enjoyed the mini coopers.
Kenny


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here are the Race results for Friday 01/02/2009.

Good turn-out in 1/18 scale tonight. The "B" main saw a battle between brothers. VTA had another solid turn-out. VTA B main saw a good battle for the win with Bob Y. pulling out the win late over Greg. VTA A main had some good battles from top to bottom. Houston and Brian pulled ahead of the pack with Brian chasing Houston until the 6 minute mark. Houston clipped the corner dot near the start/finish line and ended up on his lid allowing Brian to pull past for the lead. 


1/18 Trucks - B Main(On-Road)
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
*....1....5....23....5m05.327..Cam Gomez (Bump to A)*
....2....6....23....5m06.921..Miguel Gomez
....3....3....18....5m13.598..Scott Lagler
....4....2....18....5m15.697..Lee Goodwin
....5....8....11....3m55.116..Rockie Piccione
....6....4....11....4m24.671..Edward Meek
....7....1....00....0m00.000..Austin Bryant (DNS)
....8....7....00....0m00.000..John Smith (DNS)

1/18 Trucks - A Main (On-Road)
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
*....1....2....27....5m09.291..Mark Lyons*
....2....4....24....5m11.249..Jason Meek
....3....1....23....5m01.872..Gregg Cobb
....4....9....23....5m08.533..Cam Gomez
....5....5....18....5m15.202..Rich Lagler
....6....6....16....5m02.012..Jordan Wahl
....7....8....16....5m13.196..Kenny Dilger
....8....8....12....5m04.309..Chad Wisdom
....9....3....00....0m00.000..Kevin Harris (DNS)

Mini Cooper - B Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
*....1....2....19...5m12.477..Cam Gomez (Bump to A)*
....2....4....18...5m09.933..Megan Shaffer
....3....3....05...1m37.116..Scott Lagler
....4....1....5....3m13.274..Lee Goodwin

Mini Cooper - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
*....1....2....22...5m03.467..Kenny Dilger*
....2....1....08...1m30.896..Chad Wisdom
....3....6....08...4m53.070..Cam Gomez
....4....4....05...4m11.620..Miguel Gomez
....5....5....04...2m56.796..Chris Hanner
....6....3....00...0m00.000..Matthew Hanner (DNS)

Vintage Trans Am - C Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
*....1....2....27...5m07.298..Steve Martin (HPI Sprint 2) (Bump to B)*
....2....1....26...5m06.317..John Armuth (TC5)
....3....4....20...4m38.382..Chris Hanner 
....4....5....04...1m20.513..Bill Reynolds (TC5?)
....5....3....01...0m10.924..Kenny Jarvis (TC4)

Vintage Trans Am - B Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
*....1....1....30...5m06.443..Bob Yelle (TC3) (Bump to A)*
....2....3....30...5m07.402..Gregg Cobb (TC5)
....3....5....29...5m01.213..Joey Collins (TT-01)
....4....4....29...5m05.852..Mark Lyons (TC5)
....5....6....26...5m10.266..Steve Martin (HPI Sprint 2)
....6....2....08...1m34.714..Brian Shaw (TC4)

Vintage Trans Am - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
*....1....2....54...8m08.137..Brian Smith (TC3)*
....2....1....53...8m07.930..Houston Thomas (TC5)
....3....3....52...8m06.187..Chris Kimble (JRXS-R)
....4....4....52...8m07.158..Bob Cordell (TC5)
....5....6....48...8m04.961..Bob Yelle (TC3)
....6....5....48...8m05.605..Steve Vaught (Xray T2)


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

VTA A main saw some great racing. Very clean racing and very good sportmanship. I'm not sure if I would have been able to pass Houston had he not clipped the corner disk. I was definately waiting until later in the race to try and make a move.

Layout was a little bit more challenging tonight, which slowed down lap times. I do think we saw better racing overall in all the classes. Average laps in VTA A ranged from 9-10 seconds.


----------



## WINSEEKER

IndyRC_Racer said:


> VTA A main saw some great racing. Very clean racing and very good sportmanship. I'm not sure if I would have been able to pass Houston had he not clipped the corner disk. I was definately waiting until later in the race to try and make a move.
> 
> Layout was a little bit more challenging tonight, which slowed down lap times. I do think we saw better racing overall in all the classes. Average laps in VTA A ranged from 9-10 seconds.


CONGRATS TO BRIAN ON YOUR WIN. AND THANK YOU FOR YOUR PROMP RACE RESULTS!!!!. AWSOME!! . :thumbsup: I DIDNT DO TO WELL , BUT SURE HAD A LOT OF FUN RACING WITH SUCH A GREAT BUNCH OF GUYS ,!!! . . AND REALLY INJOYED RACING WITH MY STEP SON GREG!!! . GREAT RACING GREG . SORRY ABOUT THE LOVE TAP. .


----------



## Crptracer

That was some of the best racing I have ever been involved in last night in the VTA A-Main.......Thanks to all the class racers.......


----------



## Cmunky

asdffsd


----------



## Railroader

Yup, it works.


----------



## mike1985

*Vta*

I like that not only are the names posted , but also the chassis for the VTA cars. That demonstartes the variety of cars that are doing well.

We had 9 entried at MRCR friday night, all 9 in one main...very exciting.


----------



## BadSign

Sounds like I missed a good time last night. I will be out until end of January/Early February- but am coming back with more battery. Keep up the good racing!


----------



## Draxaas

MicroRacerM18 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I will not be there this Friday.
> 
> I fell on the ice the Tuesday before Christmas at work. I have a hairline fracture on my leg, so hauling my equipment around and standing for long periods (you wouldn't think 5-8 mins is long, but it can be) is not good for me.
> 
> I hope to be back on the track next week.
> 
> Have fun


Sucks to hear that good sir... hope you feelin better..


----------



## MicroRacerM18

*PRS spurs and gears*

I went to HobbyTown south to look for PRS gears, they didn't have any.

Does anyone know if they are available at HobbyTown north? 

Or where is the best place to get PRS gears in Indy?


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

HT North Indy does have a good selection of 64 pitch PRS pinion and spur gears.


----------



## MicroRacerM18

IndyRC_Racer said:


> HT North Indy does have a good selection of 64 pitch PRS pinion and spur gears.


Thank you, I will make the trip.


----------



## WINSEEKER

will this track work on our floor size? could be to fast tho


----------



## Railroader

WINSEEKER said:


> will this track work on our floor size? could be to fast tho


It looks possible. :thumbsup:


----------



## Crptracer

WINSEEKER said:


> will this track work on our floor size? could be to fast tho


 Looks like a fast layout.....We could try it but the last 2 weeks have made for good driving and have really made the racing alot closer I vote for tight layouts......more turns:woohoo:


----------



## WINSEEKER

Crptracer said:


> Looks like a fast layout.....We could try it but the last 2 weeks have made for good driving and have really made the racing alot closer I vote for tight layouts......more turns:woohoo:


oh !! i agree all the way . last week was a ball!!! i just found that track on line and thought , hey ill bet we could use that someday. !!. . i vote for a tight track too!!!


----------



## WINSEEKER

i vote on losing that long straight. and add more corners!!


----------



## 67-4-fun

got a question about the bodies for the vta??? can you paint them anyway you like or do they have to be painted like the old vta car...... also I know that if you run lipo you have to run a 21.5 motor, would you alow me to run a Fantom 21.5 motor??? 


thanks
jon


----------



## racer57

i'm sure if i look back thru this thread i could find my answer but i'm lazy...

How many VTA's are you guys getting weekly? 
What days and times are you running them?

thanks

DM


----------



## johnnyhacksaw

67-4-fun said:


> got a question about the bodies for the vta??? can you paint them anyway you like or do they have to be painted like the old vta car...... also I know that if you run lipo you have to run a 21.5 motor, would you alow me to run a Fantom 21.5 motor???
> 
> 
> thanks
> jon




this was taken from the VTA rules, hope this helps....

Body Specifications:
Late '60s to early '70s American pony car Vintage Trans-Am bodies only.

HPI part numbers:
17510 - 1970 Plymouth AAR 'Cuda
17519 - 1966 Ford Mustang GT
17508 - 1965 Ford Shelby GT-350
7494 - 1968 Chevrolet Camaro

Parma part numbers:
10143 - 1969 Z28 Camaro
10141 - 1970 Boss Mustang
10113 - 1970 'Cuda

Pegasus Hobbies part numbers:
PGH4001 - 1970 Camaro SS
PGH4002 - 1970 'Cuda
PGH4003 - 1970 Mustang

Body provided deck lid spoilers allowed (not wings). No additional skirts or raised/extended wings or air control surfaces allowed. Body must be trimmed at body trim lines. Full rear bumper required. It is highly preferred that bodies are detailed in race type livery in period-correct paint schemes. Fluorescent colors, wild graphics, chromes and non-period correct paint schemes are frowned upon. All cars must have a number on the hood, both doors and trunklid. Wheel covers of any type are NOT allowed.


----------



## smokefan

racer57 said:


> i'm sure if i look back thru this thread i could find my answer but i'm lazy...
> 
> How many VTA's are you guys getting weekly?
> What days and times are you running them?
> 
> thanks
> 
> DM


DM 
Fri nights doors open at 5 and I believe race at 7 And I have heard that they get a bunch of the VTA's


----------



## 67-4-fun

I ask about painted the bodies only because i would like to paint flames on mine, but did not know if it would be alowed or not to be able to run in the series


----------



## Lugnutz

Friday, doors open at 5:00, racing starts at 7:00
12-18 VTA every week


----------



## Railroader

67-4-fun said:


> got a question about the bodies for the vta??? can you paint them anyway you like or do they have to be painted like the old vta car......
> 
> thanks
> jon





johnnyhacksaw said:


> ...It is *highly preferred* that bodies are detailed in race type livery in period-correct paint schemes. Fluorescent colors, wild graphics, chromes and non-period correct paint schemes are frowned upon. All cars must have a number on the hood, both doors and trunklid. Wheel covers of any type are NOT allowed.


Emphasis mine.


67-4-fun said:


> I ask about painted the bodies only because i would like to paint flames on mine, but did not know if it would be alowed or not to be able to run in the series


I ran a car with faint ghost flames and got quite a bit of flack. And rightly so. The guys who race this class appreciate the scale look and want to make it look like real racing. It draws more of a crowd and makes people really take notice. Please try to stick with a period color and paint scheme. Everyone will appreciate your restraint.

You'd be allowed to run with flames, but you'll get a better reception from the guys if you stick with what the rest of us are running.


----------



## Railroader

I think this deserves it's own reply:



67-4-fun said:


> also I know that if you run lipo you have to run a 21.5 motor, would you alow me to run a Fantom 21.5 motor???
> 
> 
> thanks
> jon


That motor is not allowed in VTA racing at Indy Slots.

The only allowed 21.5 motor is the Novak 21.5 This class is run with very strict rules to keep the speeds of the cars similar. It makes the racing more fun, and keeps the playing field level.

From the rules page here:



> Motor Specifications:
> Option 1: 27-turn ROAR stock motor: No FDR limit, bearings are not allowed.
> 
> Option 2: 17.5 brushless: Motor timing advance is allowed. 12.5 mm rotor diameter maximum (no "tuning" rotors are allowed).
> 
> Option 3: 21.5 brushless with 2C LiPo: *Novak SS21.5 Pro brushless motor (pn:3421) ONLY* combined with any *ROAR-approved hard-cased 2C 7.4v LiPo* pack up to and including 5000 mAh capacity. *Novak motor is the ONLY motor allowed at this time, because there are no ROAR mandates or restrictions for the 21.5 brushless motors*. All house track rules regarding LiPo usage apply. Final drive ratio is to not exceed 4.2. Motor timing advance is allowed. 12.5 mm rotor diameter maximum (no "tuning" rotors are allowed).
> 
> Suggested gearing FDR recommendations:
> 
> 27t brushed/4-cell: 5.4 - 5.7 FDR
> 17.5 brushless/4-cell: 3.5 - 3.7 FDR
> 21.5 brushless/LiPo: 4.2 - 4.6 FDR


Again, emphasis is mine.


----------



## 67-4-fun

K thank you for the clarification, just want to make sure before i do anything....


----------



## Railroader

Hey, no problem. If we all play by the rules we all get along better.


----------



## surfer kev

help if anyone can..........ran with you guys friday night with my brp car did not have a lick of trouble. went back to slots today to run oval and kept getting radio hits. to me it was like the car would just shut off except it would do it consistantly in the same spots so....... when it started it was doing it just as i would pass over the scoring loop. wham into the wall i went. then i went back to the pits put three pieces of tape under receiver and went back out later. same spot happened again. ouch. so i went and extended my spektrum radio antenna up into the air thinking that could help. and changed batteries thinking maybe that caused some interference. took off around the track and wham into the wall again. except this time it was between turns three and four under the shop. not sure what is going on please help if you can. i ran 4cell 2/3a battery in stick pack i put together on left side of car, xrs esc and spektrum 3001 pro receiver, futaba 9650 servo with amb transponder, i was not the only car doing this either, entire class was having same problem the only thing defferent between friday and sunday would be i run saddle packs so HHHHEEEELLLLPPP this is so frustrating


----------



## 67-4-fun

Railroader said:


> Hey, no problem. If we all play by the rules we all get along better.


I agree with that 100%


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

We expect everyone in VTA to adhere not only to the rules, but to keep the spirit of the class in mind.

However our VTA racers have gone out of their way to make sure everyone has what they need to race. This has included loaning out lipo batteries, NIHM batteries, tires, pinion & spur gears, Novak 21.5 motors, and even entire cars for the evening. Some of the racers have even sold used cars for incredible deals that can be raced in VTA. Obviously it is better to come prepared, but someone has usually been able to pull through for those in need.

My personal take on the paint rule is that it isn't meant to limit creativity, but to maintain the unique feel of this class. If anyone is needing some inspiration for paint schemes, please check out these links:
(http://www.trans-amseries.com/homepage.htm)
(http://www.rctech.net/forum/electri...tage-trans-am-pics-paint-discussion-only.html)
You can also look to similar era NASCAR photos for some other ideas on paint schemes.

If you read through the rctech.net forum, you will see the reactions when a paint scheme pushes the boundaries.


----------



## Draxaas

surfer kev said:


> help if anyone can..........


Would these be the new batteries u just picked up??? An if so are all the soldier connections solid


----------



## rockin_bob13

Take the screws out of the bottom of the receiver, take it apart and blow the fuzz out of it. I think you'll be surprised how much fuzz is in there.Especially across the pins. Let me know if the doctor's prescription is correct. BC


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

How many cells/voltage are the BSR cars using? Would a receiver capacitor like is sometimes used on the DSM/spektrum receivers help?


----------



## Railroader

BPR cars are running 4-cells at Indy Slots. A receiver cap might help eh? The battery connectors might be bad as well, Draxxas pointed out.


----------



## tractionroller

I had the same problems on Sat. night.I ran an 18r and a vendetta offroad.I'm using am 75mhz radios.I had radio interfence near the pole and at the loop.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

There are many things that can cause (or appear to cause) radio interference such as:
-loose connections
-bad crystals
-dirty electronics
-defective servo
-bad motor
-broken parts
-tire rub
-etc...

Most racers will check the obvious stuff first. Brushless and Spektrum/DSM have even eliminated more variables. However, when running 4-cell cars the voltage to the receiver can sometimes drop when the motor is under heavy load. Adding a Spektrum capacitor to the receiver can help overcome momentary drop in voltage. Here are some links to this type of product (http://www.spektrumrc.com/Products/Default.aspx?ProdID=SPM1600) and (http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/WTI0095P?FVSEARCH=glitch+buster)


----------



## cwoods34

With regards to the paint schemes... I didn't know until now that numbers were required on numerous panels of the body. No one has said anything to me yet but I hope that I will be allowed continued use of my "factory stock" Cuda body  

If someone is really concerned about having 4 extra numerical stickers on the body then they can give some to me and I'll gladly put them on :thumbsup:

Can't wait for Friday!

Yeah tractionroller you saw how quickly the Vendetta shot off on me, thanks a TON for letting me borrow that 2.4 receiver!


----------



## BadSign

surfer kev said:


> help if anyone can..........ran with you guys friday night with my brp car did not have a lick of trouble. went back to slots today to run oval and kept getting radio hits. to me it was like the car would just shut off except it would do it consistantly in the same spots so....... when it started it was doing it just as i would pass over the scoring loop. wham into the wall i went. then i went back to the pits put three pieces of tape under receiver and went back out later. same spot happened again. ouch. so i went and extended my spektrum radio antenna up into the air thinking that could help. and changed batteries thinking maybe that caused some interference. took off around the track and wham into the wall again. except this time it was between turns three and four under the shop. not sure what is going on please help if you can. i ran 4cell 2/3a battery in stick pack i put together on left side of car, xrs esc and spektrum 3001 pro receiver, futaba 9650 servo with amb transponder, i was not the only car doing this either, entire class was having same problem the only thing defferent between friday and sunday would be i run saddle packs so HHHHEEEELLLLPPP this is so frustrating


I'd recommend some sort of plug in capacitor, maybe from the LRP line.


----------



## surfer kev

wow this is alot of help never expected want to say thanks for all the tips hopefully one of these fixes it thanks to all for the help


----------



## royz400

I think Iam going to be able to make it up Friday night with my VTA depending on the weather.


----------



## Scott04C5

Hey Railroader, me and Kevin are bringing our BRP cars Friday night to run some on-road.
(OK you can get up off the floor now). Yes I'm going to try some on-road racing this Friday. Will you be interested in running with us so we don't have to run with the trucks?


----------



## Railroader

I'd love to. See you then.


----------



## Scott04C5

Sweet
Will I be alright with an 11t pinion and 45t spur?


----------



## GHBECK

BadSign said:


> I'd recommend some sort of plug in capacitor, maybe from the LRP line.


I've seen bad servos & transponders cause that, also reciever wires too close to brushless motor wires? Servo wires that rub bare on chassis, and bad brushless motors. Even dry bearings! All similar instigators.

Bob's right too, carpet fuzz can play havoc in recievers. As far as the cap, 21.5 motors don't really pull that much load as to need one, unless you are having a problem with your speedo's internal filtering, it's possible it could help though I suppose, but I'd check the previous.


----------



## Railroader

Scott04C5 said:


> Sweet
> Will I be alright with an 11t pinion and 45t spur?


I don't know. Road course will be quite the trial and error for a while. We'll have to ask Kevin what he ran Friday. I think the 19T I have in now is way to tall. Lots of top end, but no punch in the corners.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Couple quick items

- Are the BRP cars using 4 sub-c sized batteries or the 1/18 sized batteries?

- VTA body rules
I don't have an issue during club racing if someone doesn't have numbers on the doors, hood, and trunk. I think most people have done a very good job with the paint schemes at Slots for VTA and I haven't noticed lack of numbers.

However, in keeping with the spirit of this class I think we should all at least try to put a number on the doors of our cars. Not sure if Slots has any number decals for sale in the shop. The decal set for the 1/10 Losi Slider has good numbers in 3 different sizes for about $12. I will bring my number decals with me on Friday just in case.

Here is the section of the VTA rules that talks about numbers:


> Body provided deck lid spoilers allowed (not wings). No additional skirts or raised/extended wings or air control surfaces allowed. Body must be trimmed at body trim lines. Full rear bumper required. It is highly preferred that bodies are detailed in race type livery in period-correct paint schemes. Fluorescent colors, wild graphics, chromes and non-period correct paint schemes are frowned upon. All cars must have a number on the hood, both doors and trunklid. Wheel covers of any type are NOT allowed.


----------



## Railroader

I have numbers for VTA if anyone wants them. (peep who have raced at Indy Slots only please) They are a similar look to what comes with the HPI Camaro body. I have most of the numbers between 2-9.

In BRP cars, we are running the 2/3A sized batteries. What you would normally find in an 1/18th scale RC car.


----------



## cwoods34

Ok cool, my next body will be race-inspired for sure, probably go with another Camaro. I just didn't think the Cuda looked as good race-ready over the stock look. How many do you expect for 1/18th touring? I was hoping to give my 18R some track time but it's not in accordance with the Fireball/5-cell ruling so it's no big deal if you don't want it racing. It's not exactly tuned for on-road at the moment and has a bad front diff but like I said it's not "legal" for the instated rules. I know there's talk of BRP cars, too.

I should be there for VTA and 1/18 truck!


----------



## RCDawg83

*jrxs setup for VTA*

Anybody got tips on setting up a jrxs (not Type R) for VTA racing on carpet? I haven't got much road racing experience, but managed to pick up a jrxs with lots of spares, and a bunch of guys where I race (Terre Haute) are getting cars ready. 

I'm thinking low traction - low roll center, and sprung softer than you would for foam tires. High diff height. 4 Cell battery pack all the way back (going to run a 17.5). Good start??


----------



## CClay1282

Sounds like a good start dawg. I would spring it soft and then use sway bars to take the roll out. If you need any advice get with me. Im not the fastest, but my car is getting better!  Now if i could just drive!


----------



## RCDawg83

*Vta*

Thanks. I had a question specifically for you over in the Hobby Barn thread too. I'm going to run 4 Cell and 17.5, so I'm going to use those packs I bought from you last summer as well as some others I already had. Can you tell me again how to get them ready for racing after sitting for 6 months.


----------



## surfer kev

tom you running brp on friday?


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Cody, the AAR 'Cuda looks fine as is. It is well within the spirit of the rules, since you could have bought one of the showroom floor and raced. Just throw a couple numbers on the doors. Between Tom or myself, we should have a number that you can have.

On the JRX-S, the original version was designed for NIHM batteries. You might be able to fit an Orion lipo in there, but if it does it will be a tight fight. If you are wanting to go lipo, the JRXS-R is the better way to go. Having said that, you will want to gear a 4-cell/17.5 to the moon to get it to perform. The recommended Final Drive (FDR) on the USVTA website for 17.5 is between 3.5-3.7. Assuming that you are running 64 pitch 118 spur (http://search.horizonhobby.com/index.jsp?N=0&Ntt=jrx-s+spur&sid=11EB1F4A5FEA) you would need a 60 tooth pinion to get to 3.599 FDR. I'm not sure if you can fit that large of a pinion on that car. 

Don't rule out 4-cell/27-turn as an option for this class. With a reasonably well maintained motor and good batteries, you can actually be faster than a 21.5 motor. The recommended FDR for 27-turn is also much higher at 5.4-5.7. Getting to good gearing shouldn't be as much of an issue. If you haven't had a chance, check out the rules page on the USVTA website (http://www.usvintagetransam.com/). They have downloadable Excel spreadsheet that will help you determine FDR.


----------



## Railroader

surfer kev said:


> tom you running brp on friday?


I am not sure. I took everything out of it last night, not sure I want to reassemble it.


----------



## Railroader

cwoods34 said:


> Ok cool, my next body will be race-inspired for sure, probably go with another Camaro. I just didn't think the Cuda looked as good race-ready over the stock look. How many do you expect for 1/18th touring? I was hoping to give my 18R some track time but it's not in accordance with the Fireball/5-cell ruling so it's no big deal if you don't want it racing. It's not exactly tuned for on-road at the moment and has a bad front diff but like I said it's not "legal" for the instated rules. I know there's talk of BRP cars, too.
> 
> I should be there for VTA and 1/18 truck!


A large number of guys have approached me about a stock 18R class.

Basically: 
18R chassis/body (chassis hop-ups allowed)
any radio, servo, ESC, gearing.
Associated stock motor
6-cell (7.2V)
Tires foam or rubber (scale for the chassis)


----------



## johnnyhacksaw

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Cody, the AAR 'Cuda looks fine as is. It is well within the spirit of the rules, since you could have bought one of the showroom floor and raced. Just throw a couple numbers on the doors. Between Tom or myself, we should have a number that you can have.
> 
> On the JRX-S, the original version was designed for NIHM batteries. You might be able to fit an Orion lipo in there, but if it does it will be a tight fight. If you are wanting to go lipo, the JRXS-R is the better way to go. Having said that, you will want to gear a 4-cell/17.5 to the moon to get it to perform. The recommended Final Drive (FDR) on the USVTA website for 17.5 is between 3.5-3.7. Assuming that you are running 64 pitch 118 spur (http://search.horizonhobby.com/index.jsp?N=0&Ntt=jrx-s+spur&sid=11EB1F4A5FEA) you would need a 60 tooth pinion to get to 3.599 FDR. I'm not sure if you can fit that large of a pinion on that car.
> 
> Don't rule out 4-cell/27-turn as an option for this class. With a reasonably well maintained motor and good batteries, you can actually be faster than a 21.5 motor. The recommended FDR for 27-turn is also much higher at 5.4-5.7. Getting to good gearing shouldn't be as much of an issue. If you haven't had a chance, check out the rules page on the USVTA website (http://www.usvintagetransam.com/). They have downloadable Excel spreadsheet that will help you determine FDR.


i think vta rule's say's there is no fdr limit in 4 cell 27 turn stock motor


----------



## cwoods34

The stock R class would be great, I'd only have to swap in a stock motor and brushed ESC and I'd be good to go. I wouldn't allow LiPo's though. Mark Lyons runs the stock 370 motor with a 2S or 3S LiPo and it's waaaay faster than stock. Just a thought. Plus not a lot of newer racers (specifically the younger crowd buying stock 18R's) have the access or capability to be using 1/18th LiPo batteries. 

Indy don't let me forget and I'll get some numbers thrown on it Friday!


----------



## Railroader

cwoods34 said:


> The stock R class would be great, I'd only have to swap in a stock motor and brushed ESC and I'd be good to go. I wouldn't allow LiPo's though. Mark Lyons runs the stock 370 motor with a 2S or 3S LiPo and it's waaaay faster than stock. Just a thought. Plus not a lot of newer racers (specifically the younger crowd buying stock 18R's) have the access or capability to be using 1/18th LiPo batteries.
> 
> Indy don't let me forget and I'll get some numbers thrown on it Friday!


Good point on limiting it to NiMh. It should probably also be factory nonmatched packs as well.


----------



## Railroader

johnnyhacksaw said:


> i think vta rule's say's there is no fdr limit in 4 cell 27 turn stock motor


You are right, but what he meant was that the 17.5/4-cell combo is best at that FDR.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

For VTA , I was just copying the _suggested_ FDR as posted on the rules page of the USVTA website (found here - http://www.usvintagetransam.com/). 

At Indy Slots or a small track with a technical layout, I've found that gearing at the slower FDR (larger number) tends to yield better laptimes at least with the Novak 21.5/lipo option. I don't think anyone who has won in the last 2-3 months at Slots was running a 4.2 FDR. I rarely run more than a 4.4 FDR and last week I was close to 4.6 due to the layout. 

I can't say for certain what the optimal FDR for 4-cell/17.5 would be for a small track. I ran 4-cell/17.5 in my HPI Pro 3 for a few weeks before switching back to my 21.5/lipo TC3. I mainly switched for convenience as I was very competitive with the Pro 3.

Regardless of which car/motor you decide to run in VTA, resist the urge to spend a lot of money on this class. Any car/motor can be competitive at Indy Slots. Stick to what you have, learn how to setup your car for this class (especially the tires), and above all have fun.


----------



## Crptracer

Railroader said:


> A large number of guys have approached me about a stock 18R class.
> 
> Basically:
> 18R chassis/body (chassis hop-ups allowed)
> any radio, servo, ESC, gearing.
> Associated stock motor
> 6-cell (7.2V) or 2S LiPo (7.4V) battery
> Tires foam or rubber (scale for the chassis)


.....That would be an awesome class for saturday afternoons....


----------



## cwoods34

I think right around 4.6 is ideal if our layout has the typical full-straight on either side of the track. 

Good point remembering the match packs, too. Cam bought an 1100 matched Epic pack one time. It only lasted about 7-8 minutes with his brushless but that thing was screaming, just watching his 2 heats you could see a difference in the speed.


----------



## Crptracer

April 4th and 5th.....VTA Nationals at "The Track".......Im in....


----------



## Railroader

Crptracer said:


> .....That would be an awesome class for saturday afternoons....


Maybe we should move VTA to Saturday afternoons.

I remember when we only had 4-5 guys racing VTA and a couple times not enough guys showing up to race... Like only 6 months ago.


----------



## Railroader

cwoods34 said:


> I think right around 4.6 is ideal if our layout has the typical full-straight on either side of the track.


~4.6 FDR was my best ratio for 21.5/LiPo as well. That's what I am setting up my current VTA car as.



cwoods34 said:


> Good point remembering the match packs, too. Cam bought an 1100 matched Epic pack one time. It only lasted about 7-8 minutes with his brushless but that thing was screaming, just watching his 2 heats you could see a difference in the speed.


Yeah, onece you get into matched packs it is all about the battery race and who can spend the most on batteries.

OK, I am going to bring my 18R and see if anyone else wants to run em. There were three other guys there Friday with the stock setups.

I'd like to run these rules:
18R chassis/body (chassis hop-ups allowed)
Any radio, servo, ESC, gearing.
Associated stock motor
6-cell (7.2V) NiMH [non-matched packs factory sealed]
Tires foam or rubber (scale for the chassis)


----------



## Railroader

IndyRC_Racer said:


> *Regardless of which car/motor you decide to run in VTA, resist the urge to spend a lot of money on this class.* Any car/motor can be competitive at Indy Slots. Stick to what you have, learn how to setup your car for this class (especially the tires), and above al*l have fun.*


AMEN!!!


----------



## rockin_bob13

Don't go changin'............................the race day. Maybe we shouldn't.


----------



## WINSEEKER

rockin_bob13 said:


> Don't go changin'............................the race day. Maybe we shouldn't.


yeah!!! if you change to sat then count me out!!!!


----------



## Railroader

rockin_bob13 said:


> Don't go changin'............................the race day. Maybe we shouldn't.





WINSEEKER said:


> yeah!!! if you change to sat then count me out!!!!


Sorry guys, VTA is NOT changing. I was being sarcastic and I shouldn't have. I should have taken it to PM.


----------



## cwoods34

I'll bring mine too Railroader if you don't mind me not having the stock motor in it at the moment. I can just turn the throttle back on the radio or something and at least get it close.


----------



## nickcacc

Railroader said:


> Sorry guys, VTA is NOT changing. I was being sarcastic and I shouldn't have. I should have taken it to PM.


So cruel, I thought I was going to get to race if it moved to Saturday.....


----------



## Railroader

cwoods34 said:


> I'll bring mine too Railroader if you don't mind me not having the stock motor in it at the moment. I can just turn the throttle back on the radio or something and at least get it close.


Sounds great!


----------



## Railroader

nickcacc said:


> So cruel, I thought I was going to get to race if it moved to Saturday.....


Hey, you get a few other guys together and I am sure you could race on Saturday afternoons. They used to race Recoils then.


----------



## surfer kev

always messin......


----------



## johnnyhacksaw

rockin_bob13 said:


> Don't go changin'............................the race day. Maybe we shouldn't.


bob.... are ya afraid of more competition? lol! lol!.........not from me!.........i know what yer thinking!.......don't go there!!!!!!!!


----------



## johnnyhacksaw

Railroader said:


> Sorry guys, VTA is NOT changing. I was being sarcastic and I shouldn't have. I should have taken it to PM.


been trying myself, to return to slots with my vta car. friday racing is great for me and my little girl as well. but the past few weeks been tuff to make,with the holiday's. now i'm back to 12 hour day's at work! and then 4 or 5 hour in the shop. my daughter is interested in racing now, being that, if she wants to go, i'll drop what i have too do,and take her! have you guy's talked about some kinda rookie class for the younger kids? i noticed alot of young kids are racing. i thought that was really great!! my daughter said,she would rather race with kids her own age. railroader,is this something to think about? thanks!


----------



## Railroader

johnnyhacksaw said:


> been trying myself, to return to slots with my vta car. friday racing is great for me and my little girl as well. but the past few weeks been tuff to make,with the holiday's. now i'm back to 12 hour day's at work! and then 4 or 5 hour in the shop. my daughter is interested in racing now, being that, if she wants to go, i'll drop what i have too do,and take her! have you guy's talked about some kinda rookie class for the younger kids? i noticed alot of young kids are racing. i thought that was really great!! my daughter said,she would rather race with kids her own age. railroader,is this something to think about? thanks!


Well, I have always tried to get a novice class going. I always met a little resistance. I could have sure used a novice class when I started out!

We have had a few nights were a number of kids showed up and although they didn't have the same cars, (some had trucks, some had touring cars, and some had mini coopers), they all ran together. My suggestion is to set her up with a mini cooper, as those are pretty popular with the kids, and see if any of the other kids that show up want to run in their own class. They are pretty durable. We could limit the class to ages 11 (or possibly 13) and under.


----------



## johnnyhacksaw

Railroader said:


> Well, I have always tried to get a novice class going. I always met a little resistance. I could have sure used a novice class when I started out!
> 
> We have had a few nights were a number of kids showed up and although they didn't have the same cars, (some had trucks, some had touring cars, and some had mini coopers), they all ran together. My suggestion is to set her up with a mini cooper, as those are pretty popular with the kids, and see if any of the other kids that show up want to run in their own class. They are pretty durable. We could limit the class to ages 11 (or possibly 13) and under.


resistance ! from who? she has a cooper.

now, who would not want a novice class even if theres enough? gee! can't imagine that! or i can......
i'm with ya on the 11 to 13 age


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

*On-Road Racing at Indy Slots Friday 01/09/2009*​*Classes include Vintage Trans Am, Mini Coopers, 1/18 scale*​*Racing starts at 7pm. Please call in your entry if running late.*

Indy Slots Inc 
317-787-7568 
5135 S Emerson Ave, 
Indianapolis, IN 46237​
Projected roll call for Friday 01/09/2009. 

*1/18 scale vehicles: (17 vehicles last week)*
Projected 10+

*Mini Coopers: (9 cars last week)*
Projected 10+

*VTA: (15 cars last week)*
Projected 15+ (averaging 14+ for the last 3 months!)


----------



## WINSEEKER

ill be there tonight and friday . testing out my new xlr8 chassis vta


----------



## cwoods34

Count me in for VTA, 1/18th touring (possible seperate 18R class) and maybe 1/18 trucks unless it's gonna create a 10+heat night.


----------



## k_h_d

I am a complete newcomer and have no right to make suggestions but I was wondering if every Friday night goes as late as it did last Friday? I am not trying to complain just seeing what future nights will be like. Last friday it went till about 11:00. I want to keep coming and racing and will as much as I can but I can't stay that late very often. What has been done in the past to try and speed things along? How many heats are typically run? Last friday was 7.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

The challenge with all R/C racing regardless of day or start time is getting the racers to do their part. This includes being ready for races, and promptly returning to the track to turn-marshal afterwards. While no race program is perfect in this regard, I felt that the race program moved fairly well last Friday. The only hiccup in the program could be blamed on me as I was trying to help the race director with a display issue on their secondary pit monitors. This probably held the start up by 15 minutes. There was also a computer issue with the main sorts that probably delayed us another 15 minutes.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

The people that normally post here would be glad to hear input on how to improve racing at Indy Slots. Sometimes a new or outside viewpoint is needed. While not every suggestion will be possible, it can at least be brought to the attention of the track director/owner.

Here are a few suggestions (forgive me if I repeat one from someone else).

- Limit amount of classes offered on Friday 
Positive - you have fewer cars/heats. 
Negative - you might upset regular racers & you will generate less money for the track
Comments - which class do you eliminate as all 3 main classes have shown various levels of turn-outs. Moving classes to another day of the week normally results in lower turn-outs. You already saw negative reaction from VTA racers when someone joked about changing the day. VTA has had the largest consistent turn-out for the last 3 months.

- Increase number of cars in each heat (8 for 1/10, 8+ for Cooper & 1/18)
Positive - there should be fewer heats (1 heat of Cooper vs 2 for example)
Negative - more cars = more crashes/broken parts/un-happy racers.
Comments - generally I've heard negative comments from racers when there are too many cars in a heat. You can almost guarantee an 8 car VTA heat will have 2 cars out before the end. This is not due to bad driving, but too many cars for the given track size.

- Close sign-ups at 6:30 pm or start racing at 6:30.
Positive - racing should start promptly at 7:00
Negative - may be difficult for some racers to make that time & you may lose racers.
Comments - this is probably the most practical, but doesn't take into account weather and traffic on the SE side of I-465. One traffic accident nearby can add 30 minutes of drive time to the track.


----------



## cwoods34

Given that we usually run upwards of 7 or 8 heats I think the program is smooth. Running that many heats you can't expect to be getting out at 10 or sooner. One thought might be to increase the minimum number of vehicles to create a heat. Currently I think it's 3 of any vehicle makes a class. Perhaps change that number to 5 or 6? It wouldn't change much though, usually for the classes that are ran we have 8+ vehicles, even 1/18 trucks recently. But, changing that number could eliminate the "odd" classes that sometimes get ran and add an extra heat each round and main. Just a thought!


----------



## Railroader

Let's just marshal and be ready to race faster.


----------



## royz400

Well guys I don't care if you all get done at midnight just as long as your still getting a good turn out I wouldn't change anything. The weather looks like it will hold out for snow or freezing rain so Iam looking forward to racing there Friday night for my first time. I will be running VTA.


----------



## Railroader

royz400 said:


> Well guys I don't care if you all get done at midnight just as long as your still getting a good turn out I wouldn't change anything. The weather looks like it will hold out for snow or freezing rain so Iam looking forward to racing there Friday night for my first time. I will be running VTA.


That's good to hear. I'd hate to see anyone turned away because they are racing a class that not a lot of people race.


----------



## cwoods34

I understand, I wouldn't mind being there till 11:30 or later either. It was just a thought, the way I see it if Friday on-road becomes overwhelmed some of the classes can be moved to Wednesdays. I know the 1/12 guys have their "own" night but it usually isn't busy, and there's 52 minutes per hour that no one is on the track. For example if the BRP/Scalpel crowd grew to a decent size that class would be smart for Wednesdays. Just another thought!


----------



## Railroader

Some people can't race wednesdays.


----------



## surfer kev

like my papa use to say "IF IT AIN'T BROKE DON'T FIX IT"


----------



## cwoods34

And some people can 

surfer kev is right though, might not need to worry about it all season.


----------



## Crptracer

Well all I can say is you cant make everyone happy and we cant run every class on friday nights.....We ran 3 classes last friday....w/7 heats thats due to large turnouts...so if we keep creating and adding classes on friday nights we will just start losing racers not gaining...The 3 solid classes we have now are enough and then we also have 1/18th TC....3 classes that average over 10 racers and trying to get everyone out by 11:00 isnt an easy task.....My 2 Cents


----------



## surfer kev

my thought is there should be a limit otherwise you will never get done growth is good but growth can hurt as well like the people to show up all the time, i am new to fridays if fridays are not good to run my brp i will change. i don't mind running in other classes as long as they don't mind always ran oval but man i have been missing out hope theres room fridays i'm pretty open and enjoy your crowd you guys are a good group


----------



## Railroader

You'll love the road course Kevin.


----------



## MicroRacerM18

count me in for VTA on Friday.

Although i may need to borrow a pinion again. Haven't had time to get to HT.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I'll be there for VTA tonight.


----------



## WINSEEKER

MicroRacerM18 said:


> count me in for VTA on Friday.
> 
> Although i may need to borrow a pinion again. Haven't had time to get to HT.


ill have any gear you may want.


----------



## Railroader

I _might_ be able to race the VTA tonight.


----------



## k_h_d

Another great night of racing the mini coopers. I had to bug out before the mains but fun none the less.


----------



## Railroader

I had a blast tonight. Mini Coopers was fun. Lapping Houston was a memory I will cherish forever*.

The VTA a-main was a bit brutal. I would need to practice a few hundred more hours to get to the level you guys in the top positions are in.

The BRP class was far more fun than I expected. We need more!














*Yes, I know he was running NiMH, and a stick AM radio, and I had LiPo and a top of the line DSM radio...


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here are the Race results for Friday 01/09/2009

In VTA B, Mark Lyons got out to an early lead but had a 16 sec lap in the middle of the race allowing Brian Shaw to take the lead. Mark was closing the gap late but ran out of time.

In VTA A, top 4 were all qualified at 36 laps. Houston Thomas made the most of TQ by jumping out to a solid lead. Greg H. and Brian S. swapped 2nd & 3rd a few times with Greg H. eventually settling in 2nd. Greg H. was slowly closing the gap on Houston with Brian a close 3rd. Houston unfortunately got tangled passing lapped traffic dropping him to 3rd. Brian S. could never get closer than 1 second of Greg H. who drove a good second half of the race for the win.

1/18 Trucks - B Main(On-Road)
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
*....1....6....28...5m07.370..Miguel Gomez (Bump to A)*
....2....3....27...5m09.468..Jason Meek
....3....1....26...5m01.223..Cam Gomez
....4....2....10...4m05.696..Corey Warren
....5....5....05...1m49.689..Joe Sullivan
....6....4....00...0m00.000..Austin Bryant (DNS)
....7....7....00...0m00.000..Rich Lagler (DNS)

1/18 Trucks - A Main (On-Road)
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
*....1....1....30...5m02.288..Mark Lyons*
....2....2....30...5m05.498..Cody Woods
....3....5....25...5m00.112..John Smith
....4....4....24...5m01.279..Gregg Cobb
....5....8....23...4m13.902..Miguel Gomez
....6....7....20...5m07.517..Egward Meek
....7....3....19...5m01.779..Chad Wisdom
....8....6....06...1m21.387..Mike Baugh

Mini Cooper - B Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
*....1....2....18...5m13.941..Corey Warren (Bump to A)*
....2....1....16...5m11.978..Aaron Maudlin
....3....3....14...5m06.405..Megan Shaffer
....4....4....10...5m09.079..Mike Walton

Mini Cooper - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
*....1....1....29...5m00.345..Chris Russell*
....2....2....29...5m09.532..Tom Johnson
....3....6....27...5m01.307..Miguel Gomez
....4....3....27...5m09.895..Houston Thomas (Using stick transmitter)
....5....5....26...5m01.899..Chad Widsom
....6....4....25...5m03.203..Kenny Dilger
....7....8....21...5m09.743..Corey Warren
....8....7....00...0m00.000..Kenny Dilger(DNS)

18th Pan (BRP) - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
*....1....1....31...5m06.447..Kevin Harris*
....2....3....30...5m02.821..Tom Johnson
....3....2....29...5m04.635..Scott Rance 

Vintage Trans Am - B Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
*....1....8....33...5m05.932..Brian Shaw (TC4) (Bump to A)*
....2....2....33...5m07.492..Mark Lyons (TC5)
....3....4....31...5m04.805..Kenny Jarvis (TC4)
....4....1....30...5m02.333..Bob Yelle (Diggity XLR8)
....5....5....30...5m09.562..Steve Larracey (TC3)
....6....3....27...5m01.597..Steve Vaught (Xray 009)
....7....7....26...5m04.012..Tom Johnson (HPI Sprint)
....8....6....26...5m06.089..Steve Martin (HPi Sprint 2)

Vintage Trans Am - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
*....1....2....58...8m05.162..Greg Hallenbeck (HPI Pro 4)*
....2....3....58...8m06.224..Brian Smith (TC3)
....3....1....56...8m04.656..Houston Thomas (TC5)
....4....4....55...8m02.886..Bob Cordell (TC5)
....5....5....53...8m04.071..Cody Woods (ITF TC4)
....6....6....52...8m03.520..Chris Russell (Diggity XLR8)
....7....7....50...8m05.124..Gregg Cobb (TC5)
....8....8....49...8m02.870..Brian Shaw (TC4)


----------



## Draxaas

Sounds like a great nite of racin.. to bad i didnt wake up for it


----------



## surfer kev

you should bring your scalpel out sleepy and play next week


----------



## flywheel93

so tom you put the brp back together???


----------



## k_h_d

Hey, thats funny... I knew I qualified for the A-main but somehow I ran the A-main without even being there


----------



## rockin_bob13

B, would ya post the fast laps?


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

VTA Mains
Fast Laps 01/09/2009

..|FastLap|Average|Finish|Driver
-----------------------
01|.7.892.|.08.383.|A2|..Brian Smith
02|.7.959.|.08.365.|A1|..Greg Hallenbeck
03|.7.984.|.08.780.|A4|..Bob Cordell
04|.8.051.|.08.655.|A3|..Houston Thomas
05|.8.164.|.09.854.|A8|..Brian Shaw
06|.8.270.|.09.298.|A6|..Chris Russell
07|.8.307.|.09.133.|A5|..Cody Woods
08|.8.309.|.09.702.|A7|..Gregg Cobb
09|.8.458.|.09.318.|B2|..Mark Lyons
10|.8.471.|.09.271.|B1|..Brian Shaw (Bump to A)
11|.8.488.|.11.170.|B6|..Steve Vaught
12|.8.534.|.10.078.|B4|..Bob Yelle
13|.8.764.|.09.832.|B3|..Kenny Jarvis
14|.8.987.|.11.773.|B8|..Steve Martin
15|.9.064.|.10.319.|B5|..Steve Larracey
16|.9.739.|.11.693.|B7|..Tom Johnson


----------



## Railroader

flywheel93 said:


> so tom you put the brp back together???


Only for on-road action! Kevin and Scott convinced me to run the BRP on-road. It was a blast. 

Joey, get that Scalpel together and we'll have to set roll out the same. All the BRP guys are running the same gearing.


----------



## Railroader

k_h_d said:


> Hey, thats funny... I knew I qualified for the A-main but somehow I ran the A-main without even being there


Looks like Chad ran your transponder.

Brian, can you put Chad's name where Kenny's is?


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

We need to see if there is a way to export the results to a text or spreadsheet. Typically I don't post single fast laps as I don't feel it always tells the whole story of how a car/driver was performing. Houston was a good example last night as he didn't have the fastest car, but he had the best qualifying run to set TQ.

The biggest advantage at Slots in all of the VTA mains typically goes to the driver who races the best, not the fastest car. Consistency really played a role in the B main last night. Mark Lyons had the fastest car in the B, but 1 really bad lap cost him the lead. 

Looking across the board I see cars that are all fairly close in speeds. Basically all the cars are within 1 second of each other when you throw out the fastest and slowest laps of each driver. What we are seeing with VTA at Slots is that it is a class that rewards good driving. Regardless of chassis or body or speed control the cars are fairly even.

The best part of racing last night was both VTA mains had 8 cars and all cars were running at the end. I definately see the driving/setup in VTA improving!!


----------



## Scott04C5

I want to thank everyone of the racers that where at Indy Slots Friday night for a good time and alot of good racing. Even though I finished last in my class I had a good time. It was my first try at onroad racing after many years of oval only. I really enjoyed it and will be back soon to try it again. On a side note, even though it was my first time doing onroad racing I did lead the first lap of every race I was in. Now I just need to learn how to lead the last one. Thanks again.


----------



## Railroader

Scott04C5 said:


> I want to thank everyone of the racers that where at Indy Slots Friday night for a good time and alot of good racing. Even though I finished last in my class I had a good time. It was my first try at onroad racing after many years of oval only. I really enjoyed it and will be back soon to try it again. On a side note, even though it was my first time doing onroad racing I did lead the first lap of every race I was in. Now I just need to learn how to lead the last one. Thanks again.


We need to get more guys racing with us!


----------



## Scott04C5

It was lot of fun. I thought the Lafayette guys came down on occasion? The one thing I did realize after last night is I have alot of work to do on my car to be competitive.


----------



## Railroader

Scott04C5 said:


> It was lot of fun. I thought the Lafayette guys came down on occasion? The one thing I did realize after last night is I have alot of work to do on my car to be competitive.


They have been running the Oval with us, but most of them have switched to on-road as well. I am sure they will make the trip again soon.


----------



## Railroader

Oh, and you were competitive! You just need to stop slowing down so you can race door-to-door with people!!! Full throttle!


----------



## Scott04C5

I'm sure like everything else the more I practice the better I will get. There where some guys who showed some interest in them last night. I think it will catch on if we continue to race them and put on a good show.


----------



## k_h_d

I have been running mini cooper the last couple of weeks and think I would also like to run VTA. Does anybody have a roller chassis they want to part with?


----------



## CClay1282

Lots of TC3 stuff for sale!

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=241234


----------



## surfer kev

i have been looking at purchasing a mini cooper to race and was told the mo3r kit would be the one to purchase no is it the front wheel drive car and would it be the one to have in most guys mind


----------



## Railroader

The M0-3R is THE kit to get if you ask me. It is FWD, you do NOT want the RWD M0-4 kit.


----------



## cwoods34

M0-3R is the kit to have, especially if you already have spare electronics to put into it (like I did).


----------



## surfer kev

sweet thanks guys, buy the way ti cleaned all my electronics out double checked all wires even ran with out transponder connected in car during practice. the car still glitched after about one minute. then i put in capacitor and never had a problem after that it seemed to fix everything. thanks again to everyone that gave me advice.


----------



## k_h_d

I am new to this and bought an M03L. I did the few necessary upgrades recommended on rc-mini.net. I have no experience with the M03R but I also feel no disadvantage what so ever compared to any of the other mini's out there. Its down to driving at this point. Time will tell that is for sure but with the necessary inexpensive upgrades I am on the track and being competetive. The M03R costs a whole lot more with no electronics and unless I start breaking parts I can't rationalize buying it. Found the new 2006 mini cooper S m03L for $95 shipped with the electronics. $45 of upgrades and its still less than the R with no electronics.


----------



## Draxaas

k_h_d said:


> I am new to this and bought an M03L. I did the few necessary upgrades recommended on rc-mini.net. I have no experience with the M03R but I also feel no disadvantage what so ever compared to any of the other mini's out there. Its down to driving at this point. Time will tell that is for sure but with the necessary inexpensive upgrades I am on the track and being competetive. The M03R costs a hole lot more with no electronics and unless I start breaking parts I can't rationalize buying it. Found the new 2006 mini cooper S m03L for $95 shipped with the electronics. $45 of upgrades and its still less than the R with no electronics.


The most important upgrades to get will be aluminum knuckles an ball bearings. After that i would say pick up two sets of SUPER mini shocks an mini springs. You are right the R is a lot more but its worth it down the road since all ur hop ups are included


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Any of the M-03 (FWD) kits are fine for racing at slots. You can even buy the Expert Built kits that already have a painted body & electronics. Add a charger and a battery and you have a track ready car.

Railroader posted a quick break-down of the differences between the M-03 kits much earlier in this thread. Here is a link to that post (http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=2559024&postcount=1149)

Also there is a Mini Cooper thread on RCTECH.NET (http://www.rctech.net/forum/electric-road/20068-tamiya-mini-cooper.html)

Regardless of kit, it is a good idea to at least have a set of black plastic oil dampners. However, if Houston is driving he will probably beat most of us using friction dampners and a 2 stick radio.


----------



## GHBECK

surfer kev said:


> sweet thanks guys, buy the way ti cleaned all my electronics out double checked all wires even ran with out transponder connected in car during practice. the car still glitched after about one minute. then i put in capacitor and never had a problem after that it seemed to fix everything. thanks again to everyone that gave me advice.


Receivers have an onboard cap that is there to "stiffen" the supply coming from the ESC & acts somewhat as a filter. Caps will deteriorate over time, as they develop leakage, build internal resistance & dry out. It is possible that your receiver has a bad one in it and adding the Spectrum cap replaced the loss of capacitance of the original. This has happened to me B4 with the Novak "Dial-a-glitch" receivers. Either way, good to hear your problem was fixed.

Greg


----------



## Ikon

*Indy Slots 1/12th Scale*

I just thought I would say a few things. I race 1/12 at indy slots on weds and I love it. I have been going there for about 5 yrs now and was glad to see it! I started out racing at a hobby shop in Mooresville that closed down years ago. I hope to see new people come in on 1/12 scale night. Sure its during the week but for an avid R/C enthusiast like myself, atleast its something. I would like to see 1/12 grow like it used to be. I run a Calandra Carpet Knife and an older Associated as a back up. I recently got one of my friends to come and start and he is loving it too. I defiantly encourage people to love the sport and spend spend spend that hard earned money we all love. If you would like to see Slots then go to YouTube and search Indy Slots.

Happy Racing,
Ikon 
Aka
Bryan


----------



## cwoods34

Well I don't plan to race 1/12 but I'll be up there tonight and I can vouch, the 1/12 is a blast even to watch. Dave has let me drive his machine once or twice and I loved it. I'd have one but it's hard to justify racing 3 nights a week!


----------



## BadSign

Ikon said:


> I just thought I would say a few things. I race 1/12 at indy slots on weds and I love it. I have been going there for about 5 yrs now and was glad to see it! I started out racing at a hobby shop in Mooresville that closed down years ago. I hope to see new people come in on 1/12 scale night. Sure its during the week but for an avid R/C enthusiast like myself, atleast its something. I would like to see 1/12 grow like it used to be. I run a Calandra Carpet Knife and an older Associated as a back up. I recently got one of my friends to come and start and he is loving it too. I defiantly encourage people to love the sport and spend spend spend that hard earned money we all love. If you would like to see Slots then go to YouTube and search Indy Slots.
> 
> Happy Racing,
> Ikon
> Aka
> Bryan


Hey, was that Danny Crawley's "Mooresville R/C Hobby"? I ran there in the early-mid 90's until they closed. I raced oval only- stock straight axle was the class name back then. That track was a paperclip!


----------



## Railroader

Ikon said:


> I just thought I would say a few things. I race 1/12 at indy slots on weds and I love it. I have been going there for about 5 yrs now and was glad to see it! I started out racing at a hobby shop in Mooresville that closed down years ago. I hope to see new people come in on 1/12 scale night. Sure its during the week but for an avid R/C enthusiast like myself, atleast its something. I would like to see 1/12 grow like it used to be. I run a Calandra Carpet Knife and an older Associated as a back up. I recently got one of my friends to come and start and he is loving it too. I defiantly encourage people to love the sport and spend spend spend that hard earned money we all love. If you would like to see Slots then go to YouTube and search Indy Slots.
> 
> Happy Racing,
> Ikon
> Aka
> Bryan


I've raced with you guy a few times last summer. Great dedicated group. A few of you really helped me out with setups, motor/battery combos, and driving skills.

If anyone wants a laid back, easy going group, 1/12th scale on wednesday nights is it. One warning: they are fast, but the guys will help you out to get to where they are.


----------



## Railroader

I'll be racing this Friday. I plan on running Mini Coopers and BRP (if the other guys show up.)


----------



## surfer kev

i will be there with my brp tom not sure about anyone else


----------



## Railroader

surfer kev said:


> i will be there with my brp tom not sure about anyone else


I'll have a rental/loaner Mini Cooper if you want to try it out.


----------



## johnnyhacksaw

i plan on racing friday, i was there last night forgot to ask how early slot's open friday for vta. thanks!


----------



## mrbighead

Hi Miller Time,

This is Willie from Michigan I was at your track last year and I had a blast. I want to know if you have any information on the regional race and is it any forms so I can sign up?


----------



## surfer kev

yesssssssssssss......xrs a good esc for that car or should i look at an lrp, tekin, or novak higher end


----------



## CClay1282

The xrs works just fine. Thats what tom had in his mini that i used. Worked great.


----------



## Railroader

Draxaas said:


> Maybe that Joe guy could run your BRP if your not feelin well enough


That is a great idea. It will let me relax. I am feeling 100X better than I did earlier. I had a major fever that broke this evening.


----------



## Railroader

surfer kev said:


> is that mini ride still available tom. in the mini class what is the esc rule do i have to run the tamiya one is that correct


I'll bring the rent-a-racer for you to drive.

An XRS is perfect for Mini Coopers. Even the Tamiya default is a good ESC (if you know how to hook it up! (DOH!!!) ).


----------



## Crptracer

WINSEEKER....How was the track layout last night....


----------



## WINSEEKER

Crptracer said:


> WINSEEKER....How was the track layout last night....


it was kinda fast in its own way , but yet a good driving track . we didnt think to much of it at first . but after a few practice race on it , it kinda grew on us . .


----------



## Crptracer

Need to change or not?


----------



## Crptracer

Grew on ya like a fungus....Or grew on ya cause you didnt want to mess with it?


----------



## WINSEEKER

Crptracer said:


> Grew on ya like a fungus....Or grew on ya cause you didnt want to mess with it?


no i like it . it suite my driving style. . if we change it and im sure someone will. i wont mind much. ?. other people there thought it was to tight. so i open it up some . and it was still good for me . but still others still dont like it . so i dont know. you can look at it and see what you think. 
as for me i dont like a open fast track. . every one drives over there head. and to many wrecks. i like the tight drivers track . . .


----------



## Railroader

I'd love a tight technical track tonight!


----------



## WINSEEKER

Railroader said:


> I'd love a tight technical track tonight!


yeah i think that most of our great fun racing and clean racing ,out there was on a technical track


----------



## Crptracer

If you like it Bob I will leave it alone.....Since your there on thursday night's to practice I think we will elect you to the office of Layout & Designs.....Oh and your welcome....We all voted for ya.....



Side note make sure all the ladies Know that January 20th is the last day for Bush.........Couldnt resist.....


----------



## WINSEEKER

Crptracer said:


> If you like it Bob I will leave it alone.....Since your there on thursday night's to practice I think we will elect you to the office of Layout & Designs.....Oh and your welcome....We all voted for ya.....
> 
> 
> 
> Side note make sure all the ladies Know that January 20th is the last day for Bush.........Couldnt resist.....


lol!!! well to be honest . the 1/12 scale guys that race on weds night . put out some very interesting tracks. i just open up the the track. leaving it much the same design. .  that is what this track is .


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

*On-Road Racing at Indy Slots Friday 01/16/2009*​*Classes include Vintage Trans Am, Mini Coopers, 1/18 scale*​*Racing starts at 7pm. Please call in your entry if running late.*

Indy Slots Inc 
317-787-7568 
5135 S Emerson Ave, 
Indianapolis, IN 46237​


----------



## cwoods34

WINSEEKER you can thank Nick and I for the track layout, we set it up on Wednesday :thumbsup:  Tried to make it somewhat original!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

In my opinion, when we've had a layout that is more technical/challenging it has produced closer results. As long as the layout has 1 or 2 good passing opportunities (straights into 180's for example), drivers are typically more patient.

Another way to look at this is if the average lap is closer to 10 seconds as opposed to 7 seconds, mistakes aren't as magnified. A bobble on a "slower" layout won't put you a lap down, but I have seen mistakes put drivers down lap(s) on a fast layout (think oval racing for example). I'm less likely to over-drive the layout or my car if I know that a small mistake won't hurt as much.

Compare the VTA main results between fast and slow layouts and you will see the cars finish much closer with the slow layouts (taking breakage into consideration - which seems less on the slow layouts).

Fast layout 12/12/2008 (http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=2621159&postcount=1890)
-------------
Slower layout 12/26/2008 (http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=2638347&postcount=2088)
Slower layout 01/02/2009 (http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=2647069&postcount=2145)


----------



## cwoods34

We tried to keep a few good areas for passing, whether you are fighting for a spot or someone can pull wide to let others pass. Not sure how much it's been/will be changed. But then again if the layout gets too tight or technical it can give the 1/10 vehicles some troubles just due to size!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I don't have any more orange duct tape to mark key points of the layout on the carpet. 

The nature of using wooden barriers on carpet is that they slide when hit. If someone gets a chance to mark the carpet in some way in the spots that the boards might slide, it will help to maintain the layout better. I think this also improves racing since the track stays consistant the whole night. Unless someone can think of a better way to maintain the orginal layout (digital camera?), the tape worked fairly well.

The only tight spot last week was the short straight into a 180. If you took the corner wrong it was difficult to make the 180. As long as any layout we put in accounts for the minimum turn radius of a 1/10 scale car, I think we should be fine. The nice part about that section though was that it created a good opportunity to pass someone on the inside.


----------



## cwoods34

I liked using the fluorescent tape because it would only take about 30 seconds to get the entire track straightened back out before a race would start, so the track would always be maintained for each heat.


----------



## BadSign

So, how'd it go tonight? Anybody brave the sub-arctic weather? 
I'm trying to keep the rust off playing Virtual R/C, but it's harder then a real car!


----------



## GHBECK

Technical Tracks = Better Drivers...
:thumbsup:


----------



## Railroader

BadSign said:


> So, how'd it go tonight? Anybody brave the sub-arctic weather?
> I'm trying to keep the rust off playing Virtual R/C, but it's harder then a real car!


We had 8 Mini Coopers, 14 1/18th Trucks, 4 1/18th Rally, and 14 VTA.*

*all numbers are approximates. Actual numbers to be posted soon.


----------



## Railroader

Tonight's track was WAYYYY too fast. We need to make a very technical track someday.


----------



## WINSEEKER

Railroader said:


> Tonight's track was WAYYYY too fast. We need to make a very technical track someday.


yes for sure !!!!!!!! the track kept on getting bigger and faster as the night went on. the tape deal would of been a good idia!!!. i have never been so beat up as i was last night .!!!!! it seam like it made a monster out of every driver. no body wanted to give an inch!!! track was very fast but was not intended to be. !!!!!it just grew. !!!! . very bad night to say the least. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!. 
i wont be trying to ceate any more tracks. !!.. ill be there on friday to race on what ever is there

very unhappy camper


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Didn't make it out last night due to a prior commitment. If anyone grabbed the main results I'll be happy to post them in my usual manner. If not, I'll swing by Slots and see if I can get a copy.

Good to see the usual turn-out. If the layout was a bit open, anyone know what the average lap time were for VTA?


----------



## ckimble1

the avg lap time for VTA was low 6 seconds and even a few laps under 6. One mistake and you are atleast a half lap down. It was a lot of fun with really tight racing


----------



## BadSign

Here's the link back to the grid of the blank track, if someone needs it.
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=2603662&postcount=1621


----------



## johnnyhacksaw

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Didn't make it out last night due to a prior commitment. If anyone grabbed the main results I'll be happy to post them in my usual manner. If not, I'll swing by Slots and see if I can get a copy.
> 
> Good to see the usual turn-out. If the layout was a bit open, anyone know what the average lap time were for VTA?


was there.....rock'n bob was rock'n.......but,he have been short changed on his laps. break out time was on during the race.....duh!!!


----------



## Railroader

Hey guys, let's not bash Indy Slots here. It was us, the driver's fault, for setting up such a fast track. The breakout is turned on because of the position of the loop. Upstairs, they set the breakout where they did because they never expected VTA to turn such fast laps. I don't think any road course class has run such fast laps.

I don't think the layout changed much at all, I think drivers just got much better through the night adapting to the course..


----------



## rockin_bob13

I'm gonna let Smith post all of it, but for now the results of the TA race are:
Chris 68 8.01
Bob 68 8.02
Mark 68 8.06
Steve 60 8.00
Gregg 59 8.00
Joey 29 3.39
Bob Y 20 2.46


----------



## johnnyhacksaw

Railroader said:


> Hey guys, let's not bash Indy Slots here. It was us, the driver's fault, for setting up such a fast track. The breakout is turned on because of the position of the loop. Upstairs, they set the breakout where they did because they never expected VTA to turn such fast laps. I don't think any road course class has run such fast laps.
> 
> I don't think the layout changed much at all, I think drivers just got much better through the night adapting to the course..




railroad, i intended for my prior post WAS NOT TO BASH!!!!.. no bashing here! ..or directed anyway! don't twist things around man!.... gee wiz!!...you'll know when i''m bashing! on or,off track!  lol! lol!

you want to play any bumper tag!!!.......lol! lol!...just for fun guy!... light'n up!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Railroader

johnnyhacksaw said:


> railroad, i intended for my prior post WAS NOT TO BASH!!!!.. no bashing here! ..or directed anyway! don't twist things around man!.... gee wiz!!...you'll know when i''m bashing! on or,off track!  lol! lol!
> 
> you want to play any bumper tag!!!.......lol! lol!...just for fun guy!... light'n up!! :thumbsup:


Sorry, I interpreted this comment, "break out time was on during the race.....*duh*!!!", as bashing Slots (emphasis mine).


----------



## johnnyhacksaw

Railroader said:


> Sorry, I interpreted this comment, "break out time was on during the race.....*duh*!!!", as bashing Slots (emphasis mine).


no...bashing slots!... crap happen's.....have fun!.......duh!!


----------



## Railroader

As I said, sorry.


----------



## johnnyhacksaw

still on the sickly side railroader? going racing tomorrow?


----------



## Crptracer

There will be a technical tight layout this friday....I am going to attempt to be there on thursday....This is an official warning.....It will be a "T.T.T.T".......Tight...Technical....Tons o' Turns.....The 4 T's of fun racin..


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here are the Race results for Friday 01/16/2009

Due to minimum laptime issue, I adjusted the VTA mains. Any lap over 13 seconds was ruled a missed lap and I added lap(s) to results.

1/18 Trucks - B Main(On-Road)
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
*....1....4....24...5m00.386..Ian Piccione (Bump to A)*
....2....3....23...4m57.295..Joe Sullivan
....3....1....21...5m04.643..Edward Meek
....4....5....19...5m13.928..Matthew Kopetsky
....5....2....00...0m00.000..Scott Lagler (DNS)
....6....6....00...0m00.000..Dustin Damron (DNS)

1/18 Trucks - A Main (On-Road)
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
*....1....1....35...5m00.554..Mark Lyons*
....2....3....30...4m59.187..Chad Wisdom
....3....4....28...5m02.039..Jason Meek
....4....6....24...5m07.826..Rockie Piccione
....5....7....08...2m56.729..Lee Goodwin
....6....5....02...0m22.340..John Smith
....7....8....01...0m45.909..Ian Piccione
....8....2....00...0m00.000..Gregg Cobb

1/18 Rally - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
*....1....1....39...5m04.473..Mark Lyons *
....2....2....30...5m16.834..Rich Lagler
....3....4....19...5m13.483..Edward Meek
....4....3....18...5m20.570..Scott Lagler

Mini Cooper - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
*....1....3....32...5m05.400..Doug James*
....2....2....31...5m08.339..Tom Johnson
....3....1....30...5m03.788..Chad Wisdom
....4....4....30...5m06.051..Steve Larracey
....5....8....27...5m08.942..Lee Goodwin
....6....5....24...5m23.537..Corey Warren
....7....6....20...5m13.710..Megan Shaffer
....8....7....12...5m22.893..Mathew Kopetsky

Vintage Trans Am - B Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
*....1....2....40...5m02.778..Steve Vaught (Bump to A)*
....2....1....38...5m01.656..Brian Shaw
....3....3....38...5m04.146..Steve Larracey
....4....4....37...5m01.777..Steve Martin
....5....5....00...0m00.000..Mike Jeffries (DNS)

Vintage Trans Am - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
*....1....2....68...8m02.452..Bob Cordell*
....2....3....67...7m54.585..Chris Kimble
....3....1....67...8m06.664..Mark Lyons
....4....7....59...7m45.612..Steve Vaught
....5....5....59...8m00.521..Gregg Cobb
....6....4....29...3m39.764..Joey Collins
....7....6....20...2m46.841..Bob Yelle


----------



## Crptracer

Attention VTA racers.....The last leg of the VTA midwest series is February 7th in Winthrop,Illinois at "THE TRACK"....This will be a great time and this track will be hosting the USVTA nationals in April...Come support TEAM CIRCLE CITY....Make plans to attend....


----------



## Crptracer

Also the ROAR Region 5 race will be held @ Summit raceway in Ft.Wayne,In February 20th-22nd....The 20th will be practice 21st 3 heats 22nd 4th heat and mains.....Make plans to attend....


----------



## Crptracer

Cody.....I am expecting you to go to both and you have plenty of time to plan.....


----------



## surfer kev

sorry rockin couldn't make it friday had the flew you still interested in that car let me know decided to buy a cooper, otherwise i'll list for sale thanks


----------



## rockin_bob13

List it for sale.


----------



## mikifiki

hey whats up. this is miguel gomez

i just had to join hobby talk when i noticed they had an indy slots section. lol


----------



## Railroader

Egads!!! How do I "un-join"?!?!

Just kidding Miguel. Welcome to Hobbytalk!!! Say hi to Cam for us.

BTW: This is Tom Johnson


----------



## surfer kev

brp scv2m for sale cheap pm with interest


----------



## BadSign

mikifiki said:


> hey whats up. this is miguel gomez
> 
> i just had to join hobby talk when i noticed they had an indy slots section. lol


Welcome aboard, Miguel!



Railroader said:


> Egads!!! How do I "un-join"?!?!


:woohoo:
Oh, you're joking? Nevermind...


----------



## cwoods34

What's up Miguel, tell your brother to get on here too.


----------



## mikifiki

ok ill make sure to tell cam about this

Rail roader i thought you were serious for a second but then i finished reading


----------



## camgomez

Hi everyone, 

Just wanted to say hi to all of you, and thanks for Miguel for telling me to get on here.

I'll be there this friday to see if we can get some more Mini Cooper racers.


----------



## BadSign

Glad to have you onboard!


----------



## Crptracer

Friday Night Roll Call.....
1.ME


----------



## mikifiki

count miguel in (me)!!!


----------



## camgomez

Is the roll call for trans am or in general?

If it isn't then I will be there for mini coopers and trucks.


----------



## Crptracer

Roll call in general.......Why arent you guys racin VTA????


----------



## mikifiki

I am , but Cam doesn't have everything to make his car competitive yet. I just got the Havoc and lipo:devil:


----------



## cwoods34

Count me in for VTA and probably Mini Cooper.


----------



## surfer kev

were do i find rules for the mini cooper specifically what battery should i run in mini any suggestions would help too?


----------



## Railroader

Indy Slots runs Tamiya Championship Series rules except body.

Mini-Cooper Rules: [TCS2009]
1.	Any Tamiya M03 or M04 chassis car that uses the 60D size tire or smaller.
2.	Tamiya Hop-Ups only.
3.	No chassis lightening allowed.
4. Any body made for the M03 or M04 series chassis are allowed. This includes HPI or Tamiya bodies. [This is an Indy Slots rule. TCS official rules only allow Tamiya bodies]
5.	Any Tamiya brand tire less than 60mm in outer diameter. Any mini style wheel. 
6.	Stuffing tires with inserts to create a "ballooned" tire, and producing overdrive is not legal.
7.	The Tamiya 540-J motor (53689) is the spec silver can motor.
8.	It is legal to use the maximum pinion gear size on all front-drive and rear drive Mini cars. I.E. 20-tooth on the M03 and 21-tooth on the M04.
9.	Any Tamiya plastic or aluminum hop-up damper may be used.
10.	Any Tamiya short or regular size hop-up spring may be used.
11.	The use of LIPO batteries is permitted in this class, but due to the battery compartment having a rounded profile, the only legal LIPOs for this class is the Orion/Peak 2400, 3200, and 3400 Carbon Edition hard cased packs. Modifying the M-chassis to fit other hard case LIPO batteries is not permitted.
12.	All M-chassis cars must meet a minimum weight of 1300 grams.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

*On-Road Racing at Indy Slots Friday 01/23/2009*​*Classes include Vintage Trans Am, Mini Coopers, 1/18 scale*​*Racing starts at 7pm. Please call in your entry if running late.*

Indy Slots Inc 
317-787-7568 
5135 S Emerson Ave, 
Indianapolis, IN 46237​
Projected roll call for Friday 01/23/2009. 

*1/18 scale vehicles: (17 vehicles last week)*
Projected 14+ (including unlimited 1/18 Stadium Truck)

*Mini Coopers: (8 cars last week)*
Projected 10+

*VTA: (11 cars last week)*
Projected 15+ (averaging 14+ for the last 3 months!)


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

A few quick items about Friday night On-Road racing at Indy Slots

- 1/18 scale vehicles is comprised of various classes including (but not limited to) - unlimited 1/18 stadium trucks, BRP cars, 1/18 rally cars, 1/18 touring cars, Vendetta touring cars. If there isn't enough to run your particular class, you can run with the 1/18 stadium trucks. Largest class is normally unlimited 1/18 stadium trucks.

- Tamiya Mini-Cooper is a *fun* and inexpensive class to run. This is a good class for a novice or expert racer at Indy Slots. 

- Friday night racing is 2 heats and 1 main. All heats and mains are 5 minutes except the VTA A-main. VTA A-main is 8 minutes and is usually the last main of the evening. Winner of lower mains normally bump up to the next higher main.

- Top 4 drivers in each heat are expected to turn-marshal the heat immediately following their heat race. 

- House transponders are available. The timing and scoring system is compatible with AMB personal transponders.


----------



## MicroRacerM18

Count me in for VTA and coopers


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Count me in for VTA on Friday. Going to shake down a freshly re-built TC3.


----------



## Crptracer

Track is setup...Bob,Greg and Bob are runnin it in......1/12th layout w/a few additions but no widening.....It is gonna be fun....cant wait till tommorrow......


----------



## mikifiki

cool im racin' mini cooper & vta.


----------



## cwoods34

No widening huh :thumbsup: We made it pretty tight on the right side, that little hairpin is gonna make or break if you left it out there.


----------



## WINSEEKER

the track was a lot of fun!!!!. but!!!! it got open up , we had a lot of othere people there running all kinds of cars and trucks. and beating up the boards a lot . it didnt take long before the track changed big time . .. so we are gonna have to try and put it back the way it was. it was fun for a while. i like it!!


----------



## WINSEEKER

i wish there was a way to build the track with out having that long straight!!!!. dont get me wrong. i like straights but not 3/4 of the way around the track


----------



## MicroRacerM18

I agree with winseeker. A layout without a long straight one week would be a nice change. It could be as simple as adding a chicane in the middle of our traditional backstretch. Something to make you get off the throttle for a brief moment is all it would take.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

My thoughts on chicanes are that if it is designed well it will actually slow the racing down in a good way. However, I've too often seen chicanes that are either poorly placed or poorly designed. 

Placing a chicane at the fastest part of any track can be troublesome if there is too little room for error. Since we are driving r/c cars and our lives are not at risk, if there is even a slight chance that someone can blast through it full throttle you know they will. Also since we aren't using real run-off materials (sand, gravel, grass), there normally isn't any real penalty if you don't put up boards for the chicane. Boards + chicane + reckless drivers = broken parts/unnecessary accidents.

One possible solution is to have a chicane boarder using plow discs. I hate plow discs. I think the penalty for hitting a plow disk is too high in r/c racing. I don't mind something that will upset the suspension a little, but I don't need a penalty that will result in my car looking like something you'd see in a stunt driving exhibition. On the scale we race it is hard to find a material that won't flip or break a car and will penalize the car/driver for trying to cut the course. About the only material that I can think of that might work would be shag carpet, but then you have to figure out how to tape it down without it affecting classes like Mini-Cooper or 1/18 scale vehicles.

In the end for indoor carpet tracks with limited space, I think the best solution is short straights with 180 or 90 degree turns. I have raced a few layouts at Slots like this that I thought were enjoyable. We really don't need 1 long straight, but we should always have a section of track where we can line up starts in a manner that promotes good racing into the 1st turn.


----------



## WINSEEKER

IndyRC_Racer said:


> My thoughts on chicanes are that if it is designed well it will actually slow the racing down in a good way. However, I've too often seen chicanes that are either poorly placed or poorly designed.
> 
> Placing a chicane at the fastest part of any track can be troublesome if there is too little room for error. Since we are driving r/c cars and our lives are not at risk, if there is even a slight chance that someone can blast through it full throttle you know they will. Also since we aren't using real run-off materials (sand, gravel, grass), there normally isn't any real penalty if you don't put up boards for the chicane. Boards + chicane + reckless drivers = broken parts/unnecessary accidents.
> 
> One possible solution is to have a chicane boarder using plow discs. I hate plow discs. I think the penalty for hitting a plow disk is too high in r/c racing. I don't mind something that will upset the suspension a little, but I don't need a penalty that will result in my car looking like something you'd see in a stunt driving exhibition. On the scale we race it is hard to find a material that won't flip or break a car and will penalize the car/driver for trying to cut the course. About the only material that I can think of that might work would be shag carpet, but then you have to figure out how to tape it down without it affecting classes like Mini-Cooper or 1/18 scale vehicles.
> 
> In the end for indoor carpet tracks with limited space, I think the best solution is short straights with 180 or 90 degree turns. I have raced a few layouts at Slots like this that I thought were enjoyable. We really don't need 1 long straight, but we should always have a section of track where we can line up starts in a manner that promotes good racing into the 1st turn.


i agree!!! but another problem that indy slots has is there is not really enough boards to make the kind of tracks that we would like to see


----------



## WINSEEKER

there has been a lot of guys at indy slots that have some great idia on some track lay out . but we never have enough boerds to get it done. so our tracks lay out are limited


----------



## rockin_bob13

The straight-a-way is just that, a straight-a-way. Let me have at least one part of the track to let me open the throttle. Put a hairpin 180 at the end if you want, but you have to leave the straight-a-way alone.


----------



## WINSEEKER

rockin_bob13 said:


> The straight-a-way is just that, a straight-a-way. Let me have at least one part of the track to let me open the throttle. Put a hairpin 180 at the end if you want, but you have to leave the straight-a-way alone.


i understand that , but what im saying is , we dont need a 1/2 to 3/4 oval for a straight


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I've attached a .pdf for the setup I plan on running tonight on a tub chassis TC3. I'm going to start at -1.5 camber in the front instead of the -2 listed. My ride height is between 4-5mm and is level. I haven't measured my droop yet, but I'd guess that it is about 2mm in the front and 3mm in the rear.

I rebuilt the TC3 this week, so I went through and made sure that all of the suspension was smooth and free. The car is using inexpensive steel shield bearings. The car should have a bit of understeer, but should be a good starting point for tonight.

The quality of the .pdf is a little poor, but that is because Team Associated doesn't allow you to save the .pdf. They do allow you to print the file, so I used a program called pdfFactory to print directly to a .pdf file (www.pdffactory.com). Here is a link to Associated setup sheets (http://67.199.85.166/racing/setups.php)


----------



## WINSEEKER

i would still like to sell my tc5 as said on page 153 #2283 or trade for a new version tc4 or hpi pro drive shaft type.----- in good condition


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here are the Race results for Friday 01/23/2009

Thanks to everyone for setting up the track. Track was challenging but fun. Fast laps in VTA were between 9 and 10 seconds

In the VTA B-Main, Chris Russell made up for issues in qualifying with a win and time that would have been good enough for 2nd TQ. Miguel Gomez was racing his new Havok 21.5 system. His car definately looked faster

In the VTA A-Main, Brian Smith was able to build up a decent lead from the pole to take the win. Chris made good use of the bump up to the A and ended up 2nd in the VTA A-Main. Bob Cordell fell back to 5th on a bad lap but had a good car and worked his way back to 3rd. Mark Lyons had the fast car of the night but had a few bad laps and ended up 4th. After a few weeks Bob Yelle is dialing in his Diggity TC and finished 5th. Gregg Cobb got held up a little in traffic but had a solid run for 6th. Not sure what happened to Brian Shaw's car, but it was a bit down on speed. Brian showed good sportmanship in the main though.

1/18 Trucks - B Main(On-Road)
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
*....1....1....19...4m56.992 (Bump to A)*
....2....3....14...4m23.695..Lee Goodwin
....3....2....14...5m01.707..Austin Bryant
....4....4....12...5m01.940..Edward Meek
....5....5....11...5m21.924..Corey Warren
....6....6....00...0m00.000..Joe Sullivan (DNS)

1/18 Trucks - A Main (On-Road)
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
*....1....1....26...5m07.813..Mark Lyons*
....2....2....21...4m24.254..Jason Meek
....3....6....21...5m12.094..Cam Gomez
....4....7....20...5m02.910..Jordan Wahl
....5....4....08...1m38.291..Rockie Piccione
....6....5....03...0m45.085..Gregg Cobb
....7....3....01...1m13.978..John Smith

Mini Cooper - B Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
*....1....3....24...5m10.491..Miguel Gomez (Bump to A)*
....2....1....22...5m07.785..Cam Gomez
....3....2....19...5m15.194..Lee Goodwin
....4....5....18...5m07.394..Corey Warren
....5....4....18...5m14.279..Megan Shaffer

Mini Cooper - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
*....1....1....26...5m07.210..Chris Russell*
....2....3....24...5m06.455..Doug James
....3....6....23...5m02.359..Miguel Gomez
....4....5....23...5m07.360..Steve Kramer
....5....4....17...5m00.209..Steve Larracey
....6....2....10...1m57.527..Mark Lyons

Vintage Trans Am - B Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
*....1....1....30...5m09.439..Chris Russell (Bump to A)*
....2....2....27...5m07.736..Steve Vaught
....3....3....26...5m01.235..Miguel Gomez
....4....5....25...5m01.411..Steve Larracey
....5....4....25...5m06.850..Steve Martin

Vintage Trans Am - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
*....1....1....49...8m02.917..Bug (Brian Smith)*
....2....7....48...8m07.146..Chris Russell
....3....2....47...8m00.593..Bob Cordell
....4....4....46...8m00.182..Mark Lyons
....5....3....46...8m08.126..Bob Yelle
....6....6....45...8m03.430..Gregg Cobb
....7....5....41...8m05.832..Brian Shaw


----------



## BadSign

Man, do I miss racing. I'm hoping my schedule clears up so I can get a Friday night open soon. Otherwise I may have to come in Saturdays and practice- when I don't have a kid's ballgame on the schedule.

Nice to see Chris Rusell's name on the result list.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Layout tonight created very close racing in VTA. Total laps, fast laps, and average laps were very close overall. Only 1 racer managed 30 laps in qualifying, 4 racers had 29 laps, and 2 racers had fast 28 laps.

VTA Fast & Average Laps fo 1/23/2009

.....Fast.....Average...Finish...Name
-------------------------------
01..09.255...10.439...A4..Mark Lyons
02..09.397...09.855...A1..Brian Smith
03..09.418...10.225...A3..Bob Cordell
04..09.589...10.149...A2..Chris Russell
05..09.606...10.611...A5..Bob Yelle
06..09.627...10.743...A6..Gregg Cobb
07..09.859...10.315...B1..Chris Russell
08..09.876...11.850...A7..Brian Shaw
09..09.987...11.398...B2..Steve Vaught
10..10.109...11.586...B3..Miguel Gomez
11..10.325...12.274...B5..Steve Martin
12..10.867...12.056...B4..Steve Larracey


----------



## Crptracer

WINSEEKER said:


> i understand that , but what im saying is , we dont need a 1/2 to 3/4 oval for a straight


 I agree with WINSEEKER....Lets meet in the middle and say our straight only needs to run the length of the track and no more we dont need the sweeper on the end....We can run a 180 at the end...:thumbsup:


----------



## Crptracer

cKimble when you coming back to race with us....


----------



## rail BANGER

Hobbytalk says I should post something. So I'll say hello and it looks like another great night racing.:thumbsup: And I hope I can get a night off work real soon and join you guys.


----------



## Crptracer

Draxass...arent you supposed to be at work.....


----------



## Crptracer

I have a set of chrome 8 spoke wheels w/tires mounted if anyone is interested.....Brand new


----------



## WINSEEKER

Crptracer said:


> I have a set of chrome 8 spoke wheels w/tires mounted if anyone is interested.....Brand new


if there vta tires and wheels ill take them . i hate gluing tires


----------



## Crptracer

Yes there VTA tires and wheels .....


----------



## WINSEEKER

Crptracer said:


> Yes there VTA tires and wheels .....


ok ill be there thursday and friday . so bring them when you go there. let me know how much!!


----------



## Crptracer

Is anyone interested in running 13.5 rubba tire T/C ? There is interest from 4 drivers Myself,Rockin Bob,IndyRCracer,GHBECK and not to mention I know they run this class at JTECH and I think Lafayette....I know this class will run @ the Htown north location this summer....It is a fun class on carpet and asphalt...But a constant 4 car field isnt very fun and really I dont consider that a class so Please post your thoughts regaurding this class if interested or not....Thanks.....


----------



## Crptracer

I think it should be noted about the fantastic Job that D.Lee and Jess. have been doing...I think everyone has noticed that the only hiccup is MARSHALLING and we keep a very even pace all night and it will continue to get better........Also thanks to all the cooper and VTA drivers for setting the example on how to be ready to run and marshall....


----------



## cwoods34

I've always wanted to try out a more "regular" TC class. You don't think 13.5 is too much? Or would it be limited to 4-cell? Just curious, I don't know the specifics of that class. Cool idea though!


----------



## rockin_bob13

13.5 lipo rubber tire tc body.


----------



## Crptracer

It would be exactly as Rockin has stated....You can controll the speed with the gearing of course.....This would also be helpfull so when outdoor racing runs there is no change other than setup to run the car inside or out....I am sure Rockin will keep us posted on the progress and I am sure he will start a thread to get more attention for the racing and we can continue to chat it up here and on the other thread if one gets started.....Hopefully we can continue our racing program through out the summer indoor and out....


----------



## cwoods34

I would love to run outside on asphalt during the summer. I had just started racing at Slots at the end of this past May and the only thing I knew of was the 1/18 truck series that I participated in, and that seemed to be the only thing that held people's interest besides off-road electric classes. Plus I like the idea that I can take my VTA chassis, switch motors and change the setup a little and race another class with it, helps guys like me who don't have bottomless wallets :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnyhacksaw

cwoods34 said:


> I would love to run outside on asphalt during the summer. I had just started racing at Slots at the end of this past May and the only thing I knew of was the 1/18 truck series that I participated in, and that seemed to be the only thing that held people's interest besides off-road electric classes. Plus I like the idea that I can take my VTA chassis, switch motors and change the setup a little and race another class with it, helps guys like me who don't have bottomless wallets :thumbsup:



good point!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## cwoods34

And another thing is, the more types of classes or styles of racing I can expose myself to, the better a racer I'll be. I've learned more in the past 3 months of VTA then I ever did in high school. Well, maybe not, but you get the idea.


----------



## Railroader

"Do we really need another class at Indy Slots?" - Steve Vaught ~2008/2009 :wave:


----------



## cwoods34

Railroader I believe your reply to that was a resounding YES


----------



## johnnyhacksaw

Crptracer said:


> Is anyone interested in running 13.5 rubba tire T/C ? There is interest from 4 drivers Myself,Rockin Bob,IndyRCracer,GHBECK and not to mention I know they run this class at JTECH and I think Lafayette....I know this class will run @ the Htown north location this summer....It is a fun class on carpet and asphalt...But a constant 4 car field isnt very fun and really I dont consider that a class so Please post your thoughts regaurding this class if interested or not....Thanks.....


 
i take, you guy's want to start this class at slots? if so, i game. heck! i have had one ready to race to sometime. been buisy with work and it took me time in getting vta car ready to race.


----------



## cwoods34

One more post Johnny and it'll be numero 1,000.... make it worthwhile


----------



## Crptracer

Railroader said:


> "Do we really need another class at Indy Slots?" - Steve Vaught ~2008/2009 :wave:


Well it can take the place of 1/18th t/c or 1/18th rally....


----------



## Railroader

I guess it depends on who asks the question eh?

Seriously, I'd love the idea of a rubber tire touring class. Though 13.5 LiPo is a bit fast, I mean, look at the speeds of 21.5/LiPo in VTA. Personally, I'd rather run the World Gt class: http://www.worldgtrc.com/


----------



## Crptracer

I still think 1/18th would be a great class on sat afternoons...:lol:


----------



## cwoods34

Well if we were to run it outdoors on asphalt wouldn't we have more room to allow the higher speeds of 13.5? Just speculation, I don't know about where it'd be raced or how much room there is. If anything just run VTA outdoors over the summer......


----------



## mikifiki

you should race VTA outside in the summer


----------



## cwoods34

Or check a few threads down at McAllister's post showing the Daytona Prototype body, those'd be a blast to race/watch.


----------



## Crptracer

The outdoor racing will take place at Hobbytown north and has really no affiliation w/Indy Slots But I appreciate Rockin Bobs patronage in racing w/us on a consistent basis and He doesnt go out to take any buisness from Indy Slots and he promotes it at Htown north and I respect that which is the reason I brought it up and I am trying to generate racers for the outdoor and Indoor.....


----------



## cwoods34

Ah, was hoping it'd be at Slots since that is a much easier drive for me  But I could still make the occasional trip to enjoy outdoor racing, especially if I can be using the same chassis and just switching some things between classes.


----------



## Crptracer

I am sure Rockin will also run VTA....


----------



## Lugnutz

I would have some intrest in a 13.5/lipo TC class.


----------



## Crptracer

Lugnutz said:


> I would have some intrest in a 13.5/lipo TC class.



I am sure alot of people would have interest in this class but its turning intrest into cars on the track......This an extremly fun class and really generates alot of racers due to the use of rubba tires....


----------



## cwoods34

Do the rubber tires generally last awhile racing on asphalt? I know it's harder on tires than carpet, but I don't want to be buying a set of tires every race day ya know 

And I know it's not the VTA tires, are they just the dish-wheeled slick tires?


----------



## Crptracer

Yes....dish slicks......Rubba on carpet I rotated 3 sets....But you could run a hard compound or insert there are alot of options out there.....yes the pavement will be harder on them w/the heat and surface so not sure how many runs you would get.....But I can find out...


----------



## Crptracer

You can get a set of premounted rubba tires for under $40 bucks thats all 4 .....Thats jaco blue's prisim wheel..(SPOKE)


----------



## cwoods34

I don't guess it'll matter so much to me, that'd probably be the only thing I ran over the summer besides trucks at Slots, which doesn't require much upkeep, so affording tires for a season of racing wouldn't be a problem.

Does H-Town North have a dedicated asphalt area for racing or their own track or what? Never knew they raced there!


----------



## Crptracer

They have moved or are moving and Bob has a place to run but there isnt a track setup all the time or anything.....Cody your not gonna run VTA or this class at slots this summer....


----------



## Lugnutz

I said I have intrest. but I can not say for sure until I have more information.


----------



## cwoods34

Are you asking me I am or saying I'm not? If there will be VTA during the summer at Slots I'd like to race it. I just can't be driving to Slots 2 days a week and to H-Town on another day, I'll probably have some classes this summer.


----------



## Crptracer

Lugnutz said:


> I said I have intrest. but I can not say for sure until I have more information.



I wasn't taking a shot at ya or anything...I appreciate you showin intrest for sure cause I know this class is like a magnet when people watch it and run it....


----------



## cwoods34

Yeah like VTA. I get older guys all the time coming up to me after seeing my Cuda out on the track and telling me stories about how they used to own a Cuda, they drag race one, etc. Bad thing is I'm too young to get nostalgic with them about the muscle-car era!


----------



## Crptracer

cwoods34 said:


> Are you asking me I am or saying I'm not? If there will be VTA during the summer at Slots I'd like to race it. I just can't be driving to Slots 2 days a week and to H-Town on another day, I'll probably have some classes this summer.


 I want to keep runnin at slots during the summer...And at Htown .....I was asking what your intentions were for this summer? Also are you gonna have your TC4 run double duty VTA and 13.5?


----------



## Lugnutz

I understand your point, I just dont know anything about the class. Rockin Bob let me drive his car Thursday night at Slots and it was a blast. Just need to find out what all I would need to do and have.


----------



## cwoods34

I'd love to continue VTA at Slots during the summer if possible, even if it's just the 5-8 "regulars". If I were to participate in the 13.5 class then yes my TC4 would be pulling double duty. I'd just do like I do with my Vendetta and have a seperate set of shocks that I can swap out, and switching sway-bars and making minor adjustments doesn't take long. Hell I could get lucky and be able to run nearly the same setup for both, as long as it *drives good and I have fun that's all I'd care about*. 

The truck series would just be a default for me in case nothing else runs that I care for, since a lot of classes slow down and lose people over the summer months.


----------



## Crptracer

Cody I dont think we will have a problem to keep VTA runnin this summer...Your Vta setup would probably work for all since your basically runnin a low grip setup on your car....It would translate well at slots from 21 to 13.5 and the tires would lower your ride height for ya by about 1.5mm I would say...


----------



## cwoods34

That's what I figured, I know a lot of people steal a solid rubber-tire setup and start out VTA with it and go from there. Are the handling characteristics of racing on asphalt going to be much different than on carpet (assuming it is kept clean and prepped)?


----------



## Crptracer

Lugnutz said:


> I understand your point, I just dont know anything about the class. Rockin Bob let me drive his car Thursday night at Slots and it was a blast. Just need to find out what all I would need to do and have.


Need:

1x 4wheel drive touring car
1x 13.5 B/L motor
1x lipo battery (orion 2400-3800 or smc 4000 or 5000)
1x Lipo capable charger
1x touring car body
1x B/L speed controll (Novak havoc system)
1x steering servo
1x controller
1x reciever
1x set of rubba tires

= loads of fun......You can get everything on ebay right now for 325 buy it now if you hurry.....type in XRAY T2 you will see it Ready To Run


----------



## Crptracer

28 mins remaing in that auction


----------



## johnnyhacksaw

slots, has in the past raced tc outside during the summer.don't know what happen to it, maybe low turnout then. but, could make a turn around this summer. someone talk to doug about it. could get a series started, between north and south, just a thought. :thumbsup:


----------



## Crptracer

johnnyhacksaw said:


> slots, has in the past raced tc outside during the summer.don't know what happen to it, maybe low turnout then. but, could make a turn around this summer. someone talk to doug about it. could get a series started, between north and south, just a thought. :thumbsup:


 This is indeed true but it was really tough on Doug doing that setup since it was way out in the parking lot.....That would be up to Doug of course but I know it wore him out for sure.....Plus Rockin Bob has been tryin to get this to take off for a few years now and runs a good show and I would like to see it take off this summer for him...


----------



## Crptracer

We definetly do not want to lose any VTA racers to the 13.5 class...


----------



## cwoods34

How much asphalt area is behind the store? Just curious, I know it is big enough for cars to drive through but I have only been back there a time or two. If given enough space he could have the track setup right there, then all he'd have to do is walk out the back door and there it is. Just a thought


----------



## Crptracer

cwoods34 said:


> How much asphalt area is behind the store? Just curious, I know it is big enough for cars to drive through but I have only been back there a time or two. If given enough space he could have the track setup right there, then all he'd have to do is walk out the back door and there it is. Just a thought


There is in no way we could run back there to small and to much gravel and pot holes.....


----------



## johnnyhacksaw

Crptracer said:


> This is indeed true but it was really tough on Doug doing that setup since it was way out in the parking lot.....That would be up to Doug of course but I know it wore him out for sure.....Plus Rockin Bob has been tryin to get this to take off for a few years now and runs a good show and I would like to see it take off this summer for him...


 once started, it will take off up north for sure. i like to see onroad nitro. i don't know how that would work at slots due to the people in apartments next door though.


----------



## cwoods34

I didn't know, just asking 

If it's that bad let's do a 13.5 RALLY class...


----------



## Crptracer

johnnyhacksaw said:


> once started, it will take off up north for sure. i like to see onroad nitro. i don't know how that would work at slots due to the people in apartments next door though.


Rockin had Nitro last year and I am sure it will be the same this year...


----------



## Crptracer

Well as I stated before please post or send me a PM if your interested in the class....13.5 lipo rubber tire T/C


----------



## BadSign

Railroader said:


> I guess it depends on who asks the question eh?
> 
> Seriously, I'd love the idea of a rubber tire touring class. Though 13.5 LiPo is a bit fast, I mean, look at the speeds of 21.5/LiPo in VTA. Personally, I'd rather run the World Gt class: http://www.worldgtrc.com/


GT would be just as fast and probably more expensive, when you factor in buying NiMh packs, new tires, a tire truer, etc...

I personally don't know when I'll be back on a regular basis (maybe spring ), but I'd be willing to try 13.5 rubber outdoors this summer. Especially if Rockin' builds us a nice big track!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here are my thoughts about Friday night 1/10 scale racing at Indy Slots.

In January we have averaged 13 VTA racers on Friday. 

We have about 10-12 guys that are racing VTA every week. We have 2-3 new VTA racers to Slots and I expect at least 1 to turn into a regular racer. We also have 5-6 casual racers that could race on any given Friday. In addition to all of the above there are 10-12 racers with VTA cars that haven't raced recently (Snowbirds, injury, prior commitments, etc) that might race occasionally. 

If you add up all of the above, we have a pool of 27-33 VTA racers at Indy Slots. Because we have a large pool of drivers, I think we've seen some good VTA racing from top to bottom. Typically in the B and C mains, there are multiple racers competing for the win because they are so evenly matched.

I am hesitant to support another 1/10 class at Indy Slots at this time, because I would hate to see it diminish the pool of racers we currently have in VTA. If a 13.5 rubber tire class would bring in new/different racers then I see it as a positive.


----------



## WINSEEKER

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Here are my thoughts about Friday night 1/10 scale racing at Indy Slots.
> 
> In January we have averaged 13 VTA racers on Friday.
> 
> We have about 10-12 guys that are racing VTA every week. We have 2-3 new VTA racers to Slots and I expect at least 1 to turn into a regular racer. We also have 5-6 casual racers that could race on any given Friday. In addition to all of the above there are 10-12 racers with VTA cars that haven't raced recently (Snowbirds, injury, prior commitments, etc) that might race occasionally.
> 
> If you add up all of the above, we have a pool of 27-33 VTA racers at Indy Slots. Because we have a large pool of drivers, I think we've seen some good VTA racing from top to bottom. Typically in the B and C mains, there are multiple racers competing for the win because they are so evenly matched.
> 
> I am hesitant to support another 1/10 class at Indy Slots at this time, because I would hate to see it diminish the pool of racers we currently have in VTA. If a 13.5 rubber tire class would bring in new/different racers then I see it as a positive.


 amen!!!!!! i agree all the way . we have a great thing going. here!!!!!


----------



## rockin_bob13

As mentioned, HT is moving to the other side of the mall by Golf Galaxy in May. Newer pavement, secluded. I hope to have 4 touring classes. silver can/6-cell, VTA, and 13.5 pro stock, and nitro touring, and 1/18th. I don't want to detract from VTA at slots, but slowly get started the 13.5 pro stock class so I'll have a ready made bunch of drivers for the parking lot racing this summer.


----------



## Railroader

rockin_bob13 said:


> As mentioned, HT is moving to the other side of the mall by Golf Galaxy. Newer pavement, secluded. I hope to have 4 touring classes. *silver can/6-cel*l, ...


I am all over this!!! I'd love a silver can/6-cell. I could get the kids in the house all set up with TT-01s.


----------



## rockin_bob13

That's what I'm talkin' 'bout.


----------



## Crptracer

Let me start by quoting myself "Is anyone Interested in running 13.5 rubba tire T/C"......I do not want to take away from our VTA drivers I want to help bump the # of guys for Rockin this summer....However this would be a fun class at Slots and could develop over the summer and really produce more racers next Fall.....I would also like to add that I hope guys will still be running at slots this summer.....


----------



## johnnyhacksaw

Crptracer said:


> Let me start by quoting myself "Is anyone Interested in running 13.5 rubba tire T/C"......I do not want to take away from our VTA drivers I want to help bump the # of guys for Rockin this summer....However this would be a fun class at Slots and could develop over the summer and really produce more racers next Fall.....I would also like to add that I hope guys will still be running at slots this summer.....


Crptracer, go ahead...and start a thread for rockin bob. for what he is going to do up north this season. i'm sure he won't mind. remember this is slots thread.
i'm in for 13.5 rubber tire...were ever. have had one laying around for sometime. could have ran this car, if there was a class now. but, was putting a vta car together too run at slots. may, bring my car friday anyway, along with my now finished vta. at least blow the dust off and test drive it. as,of now, this friday is looking good for me.


----------



## Crptracer

johnnyhacksaw said:


> Crptracer, go ahead...and start a thread for rockin bob. for what he is going to do up north this season. i'm sure he won't mind. remember this is slots thread.
> i'm in for 13.5 rubber tire...were ever. have had one laying around for sometime. could have ran this car, if there was a class now. but, was putting a vta car together too run at slots. may, bring my car friday anyway, along with my now finished vta. at least blow the dust off and test drive it. as,of now, this friday is looking good for me.


There will be a thread started but I think now is a bit early since racin wont start till April probably.......Depending on weather and this is entirly speculation on my part.....The reason I brought it up was Slots will probably generate the base of drivers for the HTown racing....


----------



## rockin_bob13

I can cover myself. No help required.


----------



## Crptracer

rockin_bob13 said:


> I can cover myself. No help required.


 Thats answers that.....No more chatter from me.....


----------



## Miller Time

Crptracer said:


> Thats answers that.....No more chatter from me.....


You causing trouble again Steve, you should run with Sean and I more, we'll show how to cause trouble.:wave:

By the way....my VTA is faster then your VTA


----------



## Crptracer

Miller Time said:


> You causing trouble again Steve, you should run with Sean and I more, we'll show how to cause trouble.:wave:
> 
> By the way....my VTA is faster then your VTA


 Your runnin VTA.....Finally gave in huh.......Save my pit spot for the ROAR race.....Right next to the GRIZZLY.....


----------



## Miller Time

Crptracer said:


> Your runnin VTA.....Finally gave in huh.......Save my pit spot for the ROAR race.....Right next to the GRIZZLY.....


I was the First in Ft Wayne to put a VTA on the Track.
The Grizzly and I will be in Maryland for the last stop on the Northeast Grandslam Series, the same weekend as the Regionals. The series was planned and scheduled before Regionals and I'm in the points chase :dude:


----------



## Crptracer

Miller Time said:


> I was the First in Ft Wayne to put a VTA on the Track.
> The Grizzly and I will be in Maryland for the last stop on the Northeast Grandslam Series, the same weekend as the Regionals. The series was planned and scheduled before Regionals and I'm in the points chase :dude:


Blah....Blah...Blah......Well I guess I will see ya at the USVTA Nats...


----------



## Miller Time

Crptracer said:


> Blah....Blah...Blah......Well I guess I will see ya at the USVTA Nats...


That has been discussed, and the possibility is there.


----------



## Railroader

WINSEEKER said:


> i wish there was a way to build the track with out having that long straight!!!!. dont get me wrong. i like straights but not 3/4 of the way around the track


Here is a picture of a layout someone asked me to take a picture of because they liked it so much:


----------



## Part Timer

Do you guys at slots run VTA year round? If not is there any outdoor VTA racign anywhere in the summer?

Thanks,


----------



## WINSEEKER

Part Timer said:


> Do you guys at slots run VTA year round? If not is there any outdoor VTA racign anywhere in the summer?
> 
> Thanks,


good question!!! i would like to know also.


----------



## Railroader

VTA started late Spring '08 and ran all Summer.

I will be able to race a lot more, probably every Friday, once school gets out.


----------



## WINSEEKER

Railroader said:


> VTA started late Spring '08 and ran all Summer.
> 
> I will be able to race a lot more, probably every Friday, once school gets out.


thank you tom!!! i have been racing for almost if not more then 50 years!!! and i have never had as much fun running any class car , then i have at indy slots. running vta. awsome class!!!! and guys to race with, . :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: im hooked


----------



## Part Timer

Railroader said:


> VTA started late Spring '08 and ran all Summer.
> 
> I will be able to race a lot more, probably every Friday, once school gets out.


Thanks,

I am in the process of transforming a TC-4 to run VTA at Terre Haute but had hoped there would be places to run it after most indoor racing quits. I may only be able to make it to Indy once a month or so to race but it sounds fun. I was about to sell off all my RC stuff when I heard about VTA so I hope it is better from a cost standpoint than rc has gotten in other classes.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Part Timer

I also need some info on Lipos. What size is recommended to run in VTA? Does the 3600 or 5000 mean differencein run time or difference in power output? As you can tell I know nothing about lipos.


----------



## ckimble1

I have a 13.5 TC rubber tire and would like to race it at slots and outdoors. I can’t make it out every weekend but will run when I can. The nice thing about TC and VTA is you can get the same chassis for both and cut down on your spare parts. As for tires on carpet they do wear and are only good for about 4-5 race days (my experience with Jaco blue), I have heard pros only use them for one race. I am going to try out some different tires that maybe last a little longer. Spec tires would be a great idea to cut down on cost. As for the speed of a 13.5 TC they are much faster than VTA on a big track but at slots the lap times will be very close due to the tight layout. Jtec and several tracks around Chicago run 13.5 TC rubber, so it would be good to run the same classes they run. I don’t want the 13.5 class to take drivers away from VTA, just give experienced drivers another class to run. . I hope to make it down Friday for some VTA and maybe some 13.5 TC.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

When shopping for Lipo batteries, look at the C rating and the mah. A larger C rating will mean that the battery should perform better. The higher mah number will give you longer run time. For example, a battery that some racers are using in the VTA class could be the Orion 2S 30C 3800mah battery. The 2S is a 2 cell battery (VTA only allows 2 cell lipo batteries). I used an older Orion 3600 Carbon Edition battery last Friday and did well with it. I would also suggest buying a good battery and if you can afford it, the SMC batteries are a good option.

The lipo rules battery rules for VTA currently allow the use of any ROAR approved battery which can be found here (http://www.roarracing.com/approvals/lipobattery.php). All of the approved batteries are hard-cased lipos. 

Something to note, Tamiya Racing Series rules allow the use of Lipo Batteries in Mini-Coopers (see below)



> The use of LIPO batteries is permitted in this class, but due to the battery compartment having a rounded profile, the only legal LIPOs for this class is the Orion/Peak 2400, 3200, and 3400 Carbon Edition hard cased packs. Modifying the M-chassis to fit other hard case LIPO batteries is not permitted.


We have been allowing racers to use the Orion 2400 hard case lipo in VTA at Indy Slots even though it isn't a ROAR approved battery. This is more for cost savings to allow Mini-Cooper racers to have an inexpensive battery that they can use in both classes or something a truly budget minded racer can use.


----------



## Crptracer

Part Timer said:


> I also need some info on Lipos. What size is recommended to run in VTA? Does the 3600 or 5000 mean differencein run time or difference in power output? As you can tell I know nothing about lipos.


On a club level you could run Orion 2400..However at a VTA event these
wouldnt be acceptable since there not ROAR approved....3600,3800 and
the SMC 4000 and 5000 any of these packs are excepted...As far as output
opinons very...I have never had to put more than 2000 mah in my pack to top off between heats or the 8 min mains....They do generate more punch
and will allow for a longer run time....On a small track at club level the 2400 is cheap and consistent I think you can get them for under $30 as for 3800 4000 and 5000..$100-$150


----------



## cwoods34

Speaking of which Steve do you have any idea what the C rating is on that Orion 4800 I purchased from you? Just curious!


----------



## Crptracer

cwoods34 said:


> Speaking of which Steve do you have any idea what the C rating is on that Orion 4800 I purchased from you? Just curious!


 It is 30c peak and 15c constant so it would rate at 28c I believe...


----------



## BadSign

I have to say that I think you will see a difference, even in VTA, with a higher rated LiPo. This is really stock racing, and voltage is king. When capacity increases, voltage to the motor increases.

This was REALLY obvious to me last month at the moose. I was the only one running a 3400 and was getting killed on the fast parts of the track. It's not a big deal on a small track like Slots- might be only 2 tenths difference. But when you have drivers that don't make many mistakes (Smith, Houston, etc.), that makes a difference.


----------



## Crptracer

If you are planning to attened the ROAR regional at summit raceway you must join ROAR to race...You can sign up via there website for a 1 time race or for 1 year....Just FYI


----------



## cwoods34

I know what your saying, that one night I borrowed Brian's new 5000 was crazy, I had a few people come up to me and tell me that no one could even keep up with me on the straight. But at the time my car wasn't tuned very well so it drove like crap on the infield. So I will also agree that a battery can make the difference. And Steve you will have a PM here in a few minutes.


----------



## Crptracer

Well I dont think it is a big deal at the club level and at a small technical track....A big open track thats a different story....I think this class could have been taken to another level by specing the actuall lipo pack say the orion 2400 as mention in conversation by Brian Smith did not want to take credit for genius idea like that one.....It would be awesome to do this at Slots but I do think it would stop some people from traveling to slots and it would put those who travel at a disadvantage unless you had other bigger lipos lying around....It has proven to make a difference at the tracks I have travelled to......But the spec pack idea is one to consider....


----------



## cwoods34

One thing to consider if there was going be a spec battery is the cost and availability. If you said, "Hey, come race VTA, but you'll need a $140 battery" I doubt you'd get many bites. I don't know about the Orion 2400 but if it is on the cheaper side and easily attainable I'd be all for it. Isn't it legal for Mini Cooper too 

But as Steve said with our group of racers and our smaller track it isn't a big deal. Perhaps if we wound up with 25+ regulars it might be wise. Just speculation!


----------



## Lugnutz

We have had close racing in VTA at Indy Slots, so why even talk about using a spec battery pack.


----------



## cwoods34

It's just that, only talk and discussion  I think the program is really solid anyway, but if there's ever a way to improve it somehow (even like the idea of batteries) then I think it should at least be considered or talked about, but that's just my two-hundreths of a dollar.


----------



## Crptracer

Lugnutz said:


> We have had close racing in VTA at Indy Slots, so why even talk about using a spec battery pack.


 Its the new guy sticker shock relief package.....2400 is what $25....believe me though you put everyone with the same pack and motor....you thought it was close before......T-Spec racing was always close and a blast if it werent for thos freakin diffs and trinity's lack of backing a product I would want to run that as a class....Besides everyone is entitled to there own opinon


----------



## Rook-E

Good Evening, Just starting out with onroad and was wondering if slots has novice class for VTA?


----------



## cwoods34

$25! Holy hell I need to get a couple. That's cheaper than some of those damn 1/18 LiPo's I've been meaning to get for my micros.


----------



## Crptracer

Rook-E said:


> Good Evening, Just starting out with onroad and was wondering if slots has novice class for VTA?


 Not really but come on out and run and will help you......The more the better man we all had to start somewhere and slots is a great place for ya to race at.....This class is a blast.....:wave:


----------



## Crptracer

Rook-E said:


> Good Evening, Just starting out with onroad and was wondering if slots has novice class for VTA?


 Dont worry about crashing into anyone or anything I have allready taken care of that:freak:


----------



## cwoods34

Yep I looked like complete NEWB my first time with VTA. After a few months and some help from the guys I halfway look like I might know what I'm doing out on the track. Well, all four tires stay on the track now anyways


----------



## Crptracer

Talk to you all tommorrow......Hurry up Friday......


----------



## Lugnutz

Me too!!!


----------



## Rook-E

Thanks crptracer! I will be there on Thursday to get more track time before I step up with the big boys on Friday..... Are you guys running 21.5?


----------



## WINSEEKER

me three!!!


----------



## cwoods34

Yep a majority (if not all) of us use the 21.5 LiPo combination, but you are more than welcome to use the other powertrain options if you like!


----------



## Lugnutz

Yes in VTA, 21.5


----------



## WINSEEKER

Rook-E said:


> Thanks crptracer! I will be there on Thursday to get more track time before I step up with the big boys on Friday..... Are you guys running 21.5?


greg aka (lugnuts) and myself will be there thursday also . so look us up will be glad to help you get going. !!:thumbsup:


----------



## WINSEEKER

Lugnutz said:


> Yes in VTA, 21.5


yes 21.5 motors


----------



## Rook-E

You guys have helped me out a lot on Thursdays already. I have the mini cooper that had some binding issues a few weeks ago and decided to take off into the far corner and lets just say i needed to buy some parts.....


----------



## j21moss

Bob.. U ready for some 17.5 pancar on the 7th at N.C.???


----------



## WINSEEKER

j21moss said:


> Bob.. U ready for some 17.5 pancar on the 7th at N.C.???


 oh im sorry . im puting up two 17.5 pan cars for sale . make someone a awsome deal


----------



## WINSEEKER

Rook-E said:


> You guys have helped me out a lot on Thursdays already. I have the mini cooper that had some binding issues a few weeks ago and decided to take off into the far corner and lets just say i needed to buy some parts.....


oh yes !!!! i remember you . you broke a steering ball stud or something like that!!. well were there to help you anyway!!! with your vta . welcome


----------



## BadSign

cwoods34 said:


> One thing to consider if there was going be a spec battery is the cost and availability. If you said, "Hey, come race VTA, but you'll need a $140 battery" I doubt you'd get many bites. I don't know about the Orion 2400 but if it is on the cheaper side and easily attainable I'd be all for it. Isn't it legal for Mini Cooper too
> 
> But as Steve said with our group of racers and our smaller track it isn't a big deal. Perhaps if we wound up with 25+ regulars it might be wise. Just speculation!


Since the limit is 5000mAh, there really is a spec rule anyway. If I was starting over again, I'd have skipped the Orion's and gone straight to a 4800 or something similar. In fact, you can get a 4900 from Stormer right now for $90.


----------



## Rook-E

I just got a deal from Rockin Bob on a TC3 and need some direction... The car I purchased is RTR with some upgrades, any suggestions on what I should purchase to keep running on Thursday if and when I crash? Parts and so on....


----------



## Scott04C5

I do have a legend for sale.
Rolling chassis w/bearings and a unpainted coupe body.
$75


----------



## WINSEEKER

Rook-E said:


> I just got a deal from Rockin Bob on a TC3 and need some direction... The car I purchased is RTR with some upgrades, any suggestions on what I should purchase to keep running on Thursday if and when I crash? Parts and so on....


tc3 is a rugged car .!!! and will take a beating . the only thing i can think of is extra caster block . and maybe extra steering arm .thats all i ever broke on my tc3


----------



## BadSign

Rook-E said:


> I just got a deal from Rockin Bob on a TC3 and need some direction... The car I purchased is RTR with some upgrades, any suggestions on what I should purchase to keep running on Thursday if and when I crash? Parts and so on....


get an extra wide front foam bumper from Parma. here's a link


----------



## Rook-E

Thank you Badsign, will do. I need all the help I can get.


----------



## BadSign

Rook-E said:


> Thank you Badsign, will do. I need all the help I can get.


You can find a ton of good ideas for the TC3 here


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Rook-E, I plan on heading down to Slots on Thursday. I'll make sure you have a few common spares for the TC3. I'll also make sure you have a manual for the car, radio, and electronics.


----------



## Crptracer

BadSign said:


> Since the limit is 5000mAh, there really is a spec rule anyway. If I was starting over again, I'd have skipped the Orion's and gone straight to a 4800 or something similar. In fact, you can get a 4900 from Stormer right now for $90.


You are so missing the point........If everyone ran the 2400 there would be no need for the 5000 or 4800 and that would drive the cost down even lower...It was just an Idea....


----------



## Railroader

Actually, he nailed it.

IF everyone ran at the top of the _specs_, then it would all be about setup and driver's ability.


----------



## cwoods34

But it is discouraging if the top of the specs is a $150 battery compared to a $30 battery...


----------



## WINSEEKER

Railroader said:


> Actually, he nailed it.
> 
> IF everyone ran at the top of the _specs_, then it would all be about setup and driver's ability.


actually set up and driver ability is what it comes down too. !! big or small battery


----------



## BadSign

But right now, you can get the top of the battery spec for only $90. And isn't it still a better deal then 3 4-cell NiMh packs? When it gets down to it, racing is never cheap. It's just that some classes are cheaper then others.

Besides, if your happy running where your at, stay with a cheaper battery. If you know you'll use the battery in another class, then get the expensive battery.


----------



## WINSEEKER

at indy slots not to long ago, i saw tom houston and brain smith put togather a very low entry car chassis and won with it . and i also saw indy racer run a 17.5 with four cell batt and won!! so its not about power
its set up and driver


----------



## Crptracer

My point was to cheapin it up and still the competition remains and the tride and true setup and driver is the same in every form of racing....But with the Havoc system and a 2400 your in for less than $200 its not gonna change it was just a really good Idea just a little late...


----------



## Draxaas

Houston has me runnin his xtra TT-01 with a 21.5 an a 3600 lipo an that car is very very nice.. Only hop up on there really is a oil filled shocks lol


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

The most important point about the VTA class at Indy Slots is that it pays to focus first on setup and driving than it does on speed and horsepower.

More often than not, the car turning the fastest lap at Slots is not the car winning the A-Main. No amount of power will make up for lost time at our track considering that we average between 8-10 second laps. A few minor accidents can put you a lap down. A single major accident at the wrong part of the track can put you a full lap down.

I will continue to let the new/budget racer know that their time and money can be better spent on practice than worrying about buying the best battery. It is just good to know that there are cheaper options available for this class that are just as competitive at Indy Slots.


----------



## MicroRacerM18

Just to start the roll-call for Friday early, I will not be racing. I have a previous commitment.

Good luck and have fun gang! :thumbsup:


----------



## Crptracer

Roll Call

1. Me


----------



## Crptracer

Looking forward to those 238 miles to Illinois next week......


----------



## Crptracer

Anyone else making the trip for the last race of the VTA midwest tour.....

Before you decide remember this is the track they will run the nationals at in april....A chance to get in some track time....


----------



## Crptracer

Also if you are going to go to Ft.Wayne for the ROAR regional you must join ROAR....Please visit there website or I believe you can pay at the track....they have a 1 event membership or a 1 year I believe....


www.roarracing.com


----------



## cwoods34

I wish I was as cool as Steve and could post 4 times in a row 

I'll be there for VTA and Mini Cooper Carnage. 

Only 238 miles?


----------



## Miller Time

Crptracer said:


> Looking forward to those 238 miles to Illinois next week......


You driving by Ft. Wayne?
2. Me maybe?


----------



## Crptracer

....Thats a little out of the way.....Is John goin....


----------



## Crptracer

Dont worry Cody one day you will do 4 in a row


----------



## Crptracer

Ken u should bring the GRIZZLY


----------



## Crptracer

couldnt resist thats 4 again


----------



## cwoods34

Yep, I'm looking forward to that day..... how's the layout gonna be this Friday?


----------



## johnnyhacksaw

have my vta body painted going too mount body to chassis, any advise? other than shoe goop the front fenders. thanks!


----------



## Part Timer

Where can I find a description on what to do with the shoo goo on the body? I am picking up my camaro body this weekend and hope to paint it.

Thanks,


----------



## cwoods34

Basically you will just coat the entire front end with a thick layer of it and allow it to completely dry and set. If you will be at Slots Friday I can show you my Cuda body, it has nearly an entire tube applied 

Another thing that helps a little is applying a layer of drywall tape, then pouring the ShoeGoo over it. When the body does eventually crack or split the drywall tape will help it holds its original shape better.


----------



## Part Timer

Thanks,

I had heard of it but never heard the details. Not srue when I will be able to make it to Indy but I hope it is soon.

Thanks again:thumbsup:


----------



## BadSign

cwoods34 said:


> I wish I was as cool as Steve and could post 4 times in a row


Now THAT'S a controversial statement!

FWIW, I still believe, along with every body else, that setup and clean driving is 90-95% of success in VTA. Horsepower never hurts, and a little more than you had before is always a good thing. I got faster when I switched to 21.5. Then I got faster when I changed set-ups (and harrassed Bob for help) on my TC5. And I anticipate being faster when I jump to the 4900 Checkpoint over the 3400 Orion. Naturally, it won't help if I didn't have the car handling better anyway, so driving and setup always come first. And yes, it'd been nice if there was a lower limit on the battery capacity, but the cat was already out of the bag with NiMh's being at 4600.

Good debate as usual. I miss racing with you guys!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

*On-Road Racing at Indy Slots Friday 01/30/2009*​*Classes include Vintage Trans Am, Mini Coopers, 1/18 scale*​*Racing starts at 7pm. Please call in your entry if running late.*

Indy Slots Inc 
317-787-7568 
5135 S Emerson Ave, 
Indianapolis, IN 46237​
Projected roll call for Friday 01/30/2009. 

*1/18 scale vehicles: (12 vehicles last week)*
Projected 14+ (including unlimited 1/18 Stadium Truck)

*Mini Coopers: (10 cars last week)*
Projected 10+

*VTA: (11 cars last week)*
Projected 13+ (averaging 13+ in January 2009!)


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Anyone else plan on stopping by the track tonight? I'm going to be there for a bit.

Friday I plan on racing VTA and maybe Mini-Cooper.


----------



## WINSEEKER

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Anyone else plan on stopping by the track tonight? I'm going to be there for a bit.
> 
> Friday I plan on racing VTA and maybe Mini-Cooper.


yes im planing on being there for a bit also. 
and count me in for friday for sure vta


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here are some dates to mark on your calendars. I hope to make every race (except Snowbirds) and will definately be going to the Feb 08 race.
----------
*- Jan 27 - Feb 01, 2009 - Snowbird Nationals (http://www.snowbirdnationals.com)*
Looks like there are 13 VTA entries (we do better at Slots on an average Friday!!). Make sure to check out the live video feed from the track.

*- Feb 08, 2009 (Sunday) - USVTA Great Lakes Series race #4 at The Track @ Harbor Hobbies--Winthrop Harbor,IL (http://www.harbor-hobby.net/)*
Please note there was a date change. Originally this was listed as Saturday. This is the site of the USVTA Nationals. Check out this RCTECH thread for more information (http://www.rctech.net/forum/electric-road/246144-usvta-great-lakes-super-series.html)

*- February 20-22, 2009 - ROAR Region 5 Carpet On-Road Championships at Summit R/C Raceway in Ft. Wayne, IN (http://www.summitrcraceway.com).*
VTA will be a class. Check out this Hobbytalk thread for more information (http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=241630)

*- April 04-05, 2009 - USVTA Trans-AM Nationals at The Track @ Harbor Hobbies--Winthrop Harbor,IL (http://www.harbor-hobby.net/)*
Check out this RCTECH thread for additional information (http://www.rctech.net/forum/electric-road/265607-usvta-trans-am-nationals-2009-a.html)


----------



## WINSEEKER

crptracer , are you going to be there tonight, ? if so bring the vta tires!!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

If you want to check out live on-road racing from the Snowbirds, it looks like the next VTA heat will be up in the next 5-10 minutes or around 2:45 PM EST/1:45 PM CST. (Thursday 01/29/2009)

The link is http://www.snowbirdnationals.com/live.htm

2nd heat of VTA is lining up now (3:00 PM EST)


----------



## johnnyhacksaw

vta racing....i'm doing my shocks rite know,just thought i'd ask.what is a good shock oil weight and spring combination to start off with? any help? alittle input here? thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## BadSign

For Associated, try 30 Wt and Green Rear/Silver front


----------



## johnnyhacksaw

BadSign said:


> For Associated, try 30 Wt and Green Rear/Silver front


thanks! badsign...what piston? 1,2,3


----------



## BadSign

I'd start with a 2. Changing piston#'s is so slight, it's like 2.5 wts in oil. Your quicker to change oil then change pistons.


----------



## jarmuth

I am adding one more racer for you guys to beat up on. Due to the weather being bad in Southern Indiana, I will be able to make it to race tonight.


----------



## Railroader

I won't be able to race tonight, but I should be able to race next Friday.


----------



## WINSEEKER

jarmuth said:


> I am adding one more racer for you guys to beat up on. Due to the weather being bad in Southern Indiana, I will be able to make it to race tonight.


good!!!! welcome jarmuth!!!!!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

According to Associated, changing pistons is the equivalent of changing their shock oil 5lbs. For example:

30wt oil with #2 piston = 35wt oil with #1 piston.

Associated silver springs in front/green in rear is a good starting point. I would start with 35wt Associated oil and #2 piston in the front and rear. If you notice the car chattering in the corners, you can try lighter oil or the larger hole #1 piston.


----------



## johnnyhacksaw

IndyRC_Racer said:


> According to Associated, changing pistons is the equivalent of change their shock oil 5lbs. For example:
> 
> 30wt oil with #2 piston = 35wt oil with #1 piston.
> 
> Associated silver springs in front/green in rear is a good starting point. I would start with 35wt Associated oil and #2 piston in the front and rear. If you notice the car chattering in the corners, you can try lighter oil or the larger hole #1 piston.


thanks! for info. did know that about pistons. i'll remember that one.


----------



## Rook-E

Thanks for everyones help last night for my first run with VTA. I'm hooked more than ever!! Any suggestions on a charger(lipo)? Need to get one so I can put in 200-300 more laps before I race on Friday nights.  Thanks Bob for letting me use yours. Cheers.


----------



## cwoods34

Can't go wrong with an ICE :thumbsup: .... but they are a bit prICEy.....


----------



## Part Timer

I have an ice but i hve not ran Lipos yet. Will the Ice charge them or do I have to buy a balancer to go with it?

Thanks,


----------



## surfer kev

the balancer is a good idea but some have said it is not necessary, my opinion it would be a good item to pick up


----------



## BadSign

I have a Hyperion EOS 5i and am pretty happy with it. It charges everything, even lead-acid batteries and A123.

How was the racing tonight?


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here are the Race results for Friday 01/30/2009

In the VTA B-Main, Brian Shaw jumped out to the early lead. Mark Lyons worked his way from the back and was able to pass Shaw for the lead. Lyons ran into trouble in traffic and Shaw got the lead back and the bump-up to the A-Main.

In the VTA A-Main, Brian Smith spun out TQ Bob Cordell on the first lap putting them both at the back of the pack. Cody Woods took advantage and jumped out to the lead. Cody had bad lap (17 seconds) and Smith was able to squeak by and regain the lead. Karma (and poor driving) caught up with Smith shortly after getting the lead as he went out with a popped CVD. Bob Cordell had a fast car and was able to drive back up to 2nd, but Cody was too fast. There was a good battle for 3rd between Bob Yelle and Steve Vaught. Steve had a bad lap 1/2 way in the main which gave Bob Yelle some breathing room to pull away to a 3rd place finish. 

1/18 Trucks - B Main(On-Road)
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
*....1....1....17...5m08.366..Jordan Whal (Bump to A)*
....2....3....17...5m11.951..Edward Meek
....3....4....06...5m18.557..Matthew Kopetsky
....4....5....05...2m09.605..Joe Sullivan
....5....2....03...0m53.674..Rockie Piccione

1/18 Trucks - A Main (On-Road)
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
*....1....1....23...5m04.669..Mark Lyons*
....2....4....20...5m01.695..Cam Gomez
....3....6....20...5m07.479..Miguel Gomez
....4....7....18...5m16.356..Jordan Wahl
....5....5....17...5m00.113..John Smith
....6....3....14...5m07.658..Jason Meek
....7....2....06...1m32.415..Greg Cobb

Mini Cooper - B Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
*....1....1....18...5m09.153..Kyle Phillips (Bump to A)*
....2....2....15...5m18.894..Corey Warren
....3....4....13...5m07.475..Mathew Kopetsky
....4....3....12...5m16.113..Megan Shaffer

Mini Cooper - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
*....1....1....24...5m01.614..Cody Woods*
....2....3....23...5m05.370..Mark Lyons
....3....4....23...5m13.971..Chad Wisdom
....4....5....21...5m04.038..Cam Gomez
....5....6....12...5m02.901..Kyle Phillips
....6....2....09...2m12.781..Miguel Gomez

Vintage Trans Am - B Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
*....1....5....26...5m02.898..Brian Shaw (Bump to A)*
....2....1....22...4m14.414..Mark Lyons
....3....3....22...5m01.449..Steve Martin
....4....2....22...5m14.855..Charlie Auterburn
....5....4....13...2m59.381..John Armuth
....6....6....00...0m00.000..Mike Jeffries (DNS)

Vintage Trans Am - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
*....1....3....45...8m03.820..Cody Woods*
....2....1....44...8m09.425..Bob Cordell
....3....4....41...8m01.978..Bob Yelle
....4....5....41...8m08.443..Steve Vaught
....5....7....37...8m00.829..Brian Shaw
....6....6....32...6m53.021..Greg Cobb
....7....2....29...5m21.737..Brian Smith


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

VTA Qualifying for 01/30/2009
...Laps..Time...........Fast............Name
01...28..5m02.040...09.459...(A2).Bob Cordell
02...28..5m02.853...09.582...(A7).Brian Smith
03...28..5m05.281...09.547...(A1).Cody Woods
04...28..5m08.497...10.244...(A3).Bob Yelle
05...27..5m10.180...10.163...(A4).Steve Vaught
06...26..5m03.916...10.127...(A6).Greg Cobb
07...26..5m09.318...09.880...(B2).Mark Lyons
08...25..5m05.531...10.106...(B4).Charlie Auterburn
09...23..5m06.997...10.215...(B3).Steve Martin
10...22..5m01.153...11.266...(B5).John Armuth
11...22..5m04.443...10.212...(A5).Brian Shaw
12...02..0m48.778...19.118...(B6).Mike Jeffries


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Last round of on-road qualifying is going on right now at the Snowbirds. It is about 9:20 am EST on Saturday 1/31/2009 and the VTA class should be up shortly.

Check out the live webcam from the Snowbirds here - http://www.snowbirdnationals.com/live.htm

Top 3 after 3 rounds are
1. Mike Haynes
2. Rob King
3. Mike Kling


----------



## Crptracer

Anybody heard how Clayton is doin.....


----------



## Crptracer

BOb Yelle I am goin to get you next time..... That track layout last night proved to be difficult last night but was very fun....It was driver stand specific for sure with there being a blind spot on the East driverstand...But I am not complaining that is the kind of layouts we need with emphasis put on driving and less on horsepower.....


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

To add to what Steve posted above, Cody definately earned the win last night. His car was the best through the tight sections of the track, which accounts for his better lap times.

You can blame me at least for the few shortcomings of the layout (a few blind spots due to marshal positions). We were trying to design a layout that would flow nicely that would have at least 2 or 3 turns in the same direction. We also wanted at least 1 long straight into a 180 and another short straight into a 180. The average laps for the field were in the 10 second range which seems to produce good racing. 

The only issue that I'd like to avoid is the 90 degree turns at the faster sections of the track. Maybe if we can mix in some PVC turn barriers with the wooden straight barriers...

Overall I had fun. I have to laugh though because my most recent DNF due to breakage was on a layout that I helped design.


----------



## Crptracer

The layout was solid Brian....Overcoming visual conditions weather it be a leaning driver,high controller holder or marshall's its all part of racing R/C cars....It is pretty ironic that you creation killed its creator....That does make me feel a little better since your creation was the first to break apart on my Xray....LOL


----------



## Rook-E

If anyone has a charger(lipo) they want to sell let me know.


----------



## Crptracer

Here is a spring rate crossover chart attached w/this message...


----------



## WINSEEKER

Crptracer said:


> Here is a spring rate crossover chart attached w/this message...


coool nice chart! thanks steve :thumbsup:

congrats to cody , for his win last night. he was fast!!! driving!!!. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


brian i like the track last night. !!!


----------



## j21moss

WINSEEKER said:


> oh im sorry . im puting up two 17.5 pan cars for sale . make someone a awsome deal


what chassis???


----------



## johnnyhacksaw

IndyRC_Racer said:


> According to Associated, changing pistons is the equivalent of changing their shock oil 5lbs. For example:
> 
> 30wt oil with #2 piston = 35wt oil with #1 piston.
> 
> Associated silver springs in front/green in rear is a good starting point. I would start with 35wt Associated oil and #2 piston in the front and rear. If you notice the car chattering in the corners, you can try lighter oil or the larger hole #1 piston.





Crptracer said:


> Here is a spring rate crossover chart attached w/this message...



thanks! for some info guy's......crptracer, on your shock spring rate crossover chart, would you want corally springs? or,have corally spring rate's too add to your chart? nice chart!!! i have corally spring rates if you want them. did you take the actual rate reading yourself? crptracer. sorry,for all the questions.


----------



## BadSign

I stopped by the track today to practice for a couple of hours, and enjoyed the more technical layout, from a driver's perspective. I saw one definite passing area and two that would need some "agressive negotiations", but workable. Made some minor chassis changes to the car since last time, (December!) as the Checkpoint battery definitely had more rip out of the corner than my Orion 3400. 

I might be dropping in next Saturday as well, depending on the old family schedule.

BTW, thanks for the chart, CRPT. Who tested the springs?


----------



## johnnyhacksaw

what is a good final drive ratio for tc5 to start with at slots? anybody? :thumbsup:
i know 4.2 to 4.6 say's on VTA website, just wanted to know what was working at slots


----------



## WINSEEKER

j21moss said:


> what chassis???


custom works with colts body, 6 4600 batt., lots of good tires front and rear good cond, very good car .well takin care of. make offer anybody. if you need chargers or power supply or anything else to get started . even some electronics. i can fix up a package deal!!!!!!. just wanting to get out of pan car !!!!!. ---------- im all vta !!!!!!!!!! from now on .------also have an other pan car . carpet knive i think . with 10.5 motor And electronics and two new car body painted up. same deal!!

also have tire truers for sale . huddy . or integy ,, cobra


----------



## cwoods34

Most of us from what I know are geared right around 4.6, this is good for a typical layout that has 1 full straight and then an infield.


----------



## wlpjr2

I have a good used Ice charger $75, i can bring to track tommorrow or call me 402-1061
Bill Pennington


----------



## wlpjr2

*Lipo for VTA*

Is a team orion 4800 a good battery?


----------



## Crptracer

wlpjr2 said:


> Is a team orion 4800 a good battery?


Yes I have never ran into a bad orion battery........


----------



## Crptracer

Here is another spring chart....HPI


----------



## Crptracer

johnnyhacksaw said:


> thanks! for some info guy's......crptracer, on your shock spring rate crossover chart, would you want corally springs? or,have corally spring rate's too add to your chart? nice chart!!! i have corally spring rates if you want them. did you take the actual rate reading yourself? crptracer. sorry,for all the questions.



I would personally like to have the corally spring rates....Dont really think it would be usefull for everyone dont really see alot of corally's around..Tamiya HPI,Associated and losi etc....Are generally the most usefull...The HPI chart is sweet since they have alot of light springs....The testing and chart was created by an engineer and a R/C racer.....It is somwhere on the net I just had it filed away and thought you guys would like it..


----------



## Crptracer

If there are certain things you guys would like to download or have been searching for just shoot me a pm or post what it is...charts,chassis tuning guides,setup books or whatever let me know....


----------



## cwoods34

wlpjr2, that is the exact same battery (Orion 4800) that I bought used from Steve (Crptracer). I don't know much he used it before it became mine but I've been racing with it for 3-4 months now and it still works great, plenty of punch and great runtimes. :thumbsup:


----------



## camgomez

Cody thats probably cause most lipo batteries will last you atleast 2 years if you maintain them properly and especially orion cells which are really good quality.


----------



## wlpjr2

*Vta*

Thanks for the info on the Orion Batteries, the price was GOOD- almost scared me the quality might be bad!
Me (Bill) and Zach are getting our cars ready for VTA, any advise, do's dont's etc would be appreciated. I think it will be good for both of us to slow down, he loves the drifting but it's too much for me! MAYBE I CAN BEAT HIM IN VTA! LOL
Thanks Again


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here are some various stats about VTA racing at Indy Slots

- 10 Different drivers have won the A-Main
- Average of 10+ VTA racers on Friday from 6/13/2008 - 01/30/2009
- Average of 14 VTA racers on Friday over the last 3 months (13 weeks)
- 52 different VTA racers at Indy Slots
- 4 different racers won the A-Main in Jan 2009 (5 weeks)
- 20+ regular VTA racers at Indy Slots (10+ die-hard racers)
- All 3 motor options have won at Indy Slots (21.5/lipo, 4-cell/17.5, 4-cell/27-turn)
- 9 different chassis have won the A-main (TC3, TC4, TC5, HPI RS4 Sport 2, RS4 Pro 3, RS4 Pro 4, Xray T2 007, TT-01, & Corraly RDX.
- 15 different TC chassis in the A-main
----------
Here are some various stats about VTA racers at Indy Slots

- Cody Woods had his 1st A-main victory in VTA this past Friday!! (He also won Mini-Cooper)
- Bob Cordell has the most VTA races at Slots (33) and is regularly on the Podium in the A-Main
- Greg Hallenbeck has the highest A-Main winning percentage - 4 out of 5 races
- Houston Thomas has the won the A-main with the most different chassis (3) - TC3 (or TC4), TT-01, and TC5
- Brian Smith has won the A-main with all 3 motor combinations

-----------
Personal Best finish on Friday 01/30/2009

- Cody Woods (A1)
- Bob Yelle (A3)
- Brian Shaw
- Steve Martin


----------



## johnnyhacksaw

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Here are some various stats about VTA racing at Indy Slots
> 
> - 10 Different drivers have won the A-Main
> - Average of 10+ VTA racers on Friday from 6/13/2008 - 01/30/2009
> - Average of 14 VTA racers on Friday over the last 3 months (13 weeks)
> - 52 different VTA racers at Indy Slots
> - 4 different racers won the A-Main in Jan 2009 (5 weeks)
> - 20+ regular VTA racers at Indy Slots (10+ die-hard racers)
> - All 3 motor options have won at Indy Slots (21.5/lipo, 4-cell/17.5, 4-cell/27-turn)
> - 9 different chassis have won the A-main (TC3, TC4, TC5, HPI RS4 Sport 2, RS4 Pro 3, RS4 Pro 4, Xray (???), TT-01, (Tamiya ??? or JRXS)
> - 15 different TC chassis in the A-main
> ----------
> Here are some various stats about VTA racers at Indy Slots
> 
> - Cody Woods had his 1st A-main victory in VTA this past Friday!! (He also won Mini-Cooper)
> - Bob Cordell has the most VTA races at Slots (33) and is regularly on the Podium in the A-Main
> - Greg Hallenbeck has the highest A-Main winning percentage - 4 out of 5 races
> - Houston Thomas has the won the A-main with the most different chassis (3) - TC3 (or TC4), TT-01, and TC5
> - Brian Smith has won the A-main with all 3 motor combinations
> 
> -----------
> Personal Best finish on Friday 01/30/2009
> 
> - Cody Woods (A1)
> - Bob Yelle (A3)
> - Brian Shaw
> - Steve Martin


awsome stat's report!!


----------



## wlpjr2

johnnyhacksaw said:


> awsome stat's report!!


Those stats are great, i know everyone appreciates the time you put in putting that together. Looks like a great class to get into, maybe this frday we will be ready.


----------



## cwoods34

It's cool knowing that anyone can be competitive in VTA at Slots if they really want to, and the above stats show that it really doesn't matter what vehicle you are driving. Well, except maybe an E10 or T-Spec... 

And thanks to Brian for the (literally) last-minute droop fix on my vehicle before the A-main! 

I'm hoping we can attract enough "regulars" that the program will stay strong even through the summer months, when indoor racing typically dies off


----------



## cwoods34

Another thing while it's on my mind, my current Cuda body is pretty mangled and I might pick up another one before this weekend's race. Currently it is Daytona Yellow and as much as I like the color I think I want to change it. I did some Googling to find all the colors it was originally manufactured in and the green caught my eye because it'd stand out. 

So my question is, does anyone know the specific name of the green, and possibly what paint I would get to match it? It looks like I could use Pactra's Lime Green (Doug should have some in stock) but I don't know if it would have the brightness like in the picture. But fluorescent green would be too much I think. Any thoughts?  Thanks in advance!

P.S. I'm limited to rattlecans, I don't own an airbrush


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Below is a photo of some misc VTA bodies. In the back row you can see 3 HPI Cudas. All were painted using Testors Model Masters Lacquer paint. From left to right the colors are Sublime Green, Panther Pink/Moulin Rouge Red, and Go Green/Grass Green.

Other Model Masters painted bodies are a Huggar Orange Camaro and a Grabber Green Mustang (Front right)










Here is a photo of the Sublime Green outside. You can see how lighting affects how a color looks.


----------



## cwoods34

The Sublime Green looks a perfect match in the first picture, and the lighting at a track would be similar to the lighting in the first picture in terms of intensity and coloration. Anyone know off the top of their head if Doug stocks Pactra AND Testor's, or just Pactra? I'm sure H-Town has it but if I can get it all in one trip, the better.

That gold/black/red-trimmed Camaro looks nice :thumbsup:


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

The red pin-stripe is actually adhesive pin-stripe. It holds up fairly well and can be easily replaced when it tears/wears out.

Here is a link to the Testors Model Master Lacquer paint webpage (http://www.testors.com/category/136961/Auto_Lacquer_Paint)


----------



## cwoods34

That's what I assumed, I've used the pinstriping before on other bodies I've done for other vehicles, and I really liked it, you can do smooth curves and accents with it. Testor's has a nice selection! If I do my own body in the near future I'll be sure to check out their options and get it at H-Town.


----------



## Crptracer

"THE TRACK" at harbor hobbies.....Practice saturday open at 9:00am...


----------



## Part Timer

*Would I be able to do this Friday night?*

I am turning my tc4 into a VTA car and should have it done this week. I have the body ready and just have to mount the tires and wheels. Since I am going to Indy Saturday morning for the golf show we thought we might just come up Friday afternoon and try to run it with you guys. One question is since my 17 year old son has not gotten a VTA yet i will probably let him race it but I would want us both to practice with it before the races. Is this ok for both of us to practice with one car? I konw it will break my heart to watch him race it but I have not found a good deal on another tc4 for him to run. 

Now for a series of setup questions. I run 48 pitch gears so what pinion and spur should I run at Indy if I am running a 4 cell and stock motor? I have a set of green and a set of silver springs that are supposed to be inthis week along with a sway bar. Will these springs be ok for us to get our feet wet? Wiould we be better off to forget about racing it on Friday and just do some practice before the races instead and just watch the races? All help is greatly appreciated. We live in Linton but hope to be able to make it up there with you guys every now and then.

Thanks:woohoo:


----------



## Part Timer

Oh I also have a Generation X 1/12th scale with a whole bunch of parts and extra tires and a new body still in the package I could bring with me but I thought you guys run them during the week. I am going to put it all up for sale or trade for another tc4 vta car.


----------



## Crptracer

I wouldnt see any problem with you both practicing and there is no way for this to come across the right way but as long as your paying to practice or race there wouldnt be any problem...If you raced you guys could trade off between heat to heat but who runs the main??? Of course Dad runs the main....as far as the gearing goes I am not sure....IndyRc racer would be the one to answer that....


----------



## Crptracer

:hat:Congrats to CClay....For makin the Emain in 21.5 lipo oval at the birds...Although he had a DNS......Still man'd up and went to give it a shot:thumbsup:


----------



## johnnyhacksaw

Part Timer said:


> I am turning my tc4 into a VTA car and should have it done this week. I have the body ready and just have to mount the tires and wheels. Since I am going to Indy Saturday morning for the golf show we thought we might just come up Friday afternoon and try to run it with you guys. One question is since my 17 year old son has not gotten a VTA yet i will probably let him race it but I would want us both to practice with it before the races. Is this ok for both of us to practice with one car? I konw it will break my heart to watch him race it but I have not found a good deal on another tc4 for him to run.
> 
> Now for a series of setup questions. I run 48 pitch gears so what pinion and spur should I run at Indy if I am running a 4 cell and stock motor? I have a set of green and a set of silver springs that are supposed to be inthis week along with a sway bar. Will these springs be ok for us to get our feet wet? Wiould we be better off to forget about racing it on Friday and just do some practice before the races instead and just watch the races? All help is greatly appreciated. We live in Linton but hope to be able to make it up there with you guys every now and then.
> 
> Thanks:woohoo:


this should help ya part timer from vta rules. 

Motor Specifications:
Option 1: 27-turn ROAR stock motor: No FDR limit, bearings are not allowed.

Option 2: 17.5 brushless: Motor timing advance is allowed. 12.5 mm rotor diameter maximum (no "tuning" rotors are allowed).

Option 3: 21.5 brushless with 2C LiPo: Novak SS21.5 Pro brushless motor (pn:3421) ONLY combined with any ROAR-approved hard-cased 2C 7.4v LiPo pack up to and including 5000 mAh capacity. Novak motor is the ONLY motor allowed at this time, because there are no ROAR mandates or restrictions for the 21.5 brushless motors. All house track rules regarding LiPo usage apply. Final drive ratio is to not exceed 4.2. Motor timing advance is allowed. 12.5 mm rotor diameter maximum (no "tuning" rotors are allowed).

Suggested gearing FDR recommendations:

27t brushed/4-cell: 5.4 - 5.7 FDR 
17.5 brushless/4-cell: 3.5 - 3.7 FDR 
21.5 brushless/LiPo: 4.2 - 4.6 FDR
Tracks should not dictate which motor combination a racer should choose. All three motor/battery combos have been tested to compete evenly against one another in competition with great success. If any one power choice shows a definitive advantage at a certain track, it is up to the race management to even the racing out via suggested gearing changes.


----------



## rockin_bob13

Looks like the BRP class is dead.


----------



## Part Timer

johnnyhacksaw said:


> this should help ya part timer from vta rules.
> 
> Motor Specifications:
> Option 1: 27-turn ROAR stock motor: No FDR limit, bearings are not allowed.
> 
> Option 2: 17.5 brushless: Motor timing advance is allowed. 12.5 mm rotor diameter maximum (no "tuning" rotors are allowed).
> 
> Option 3: 21.5 brushless with 2C LiPo: Novak SS21.5 Pro brushless motor (pn:3421) ONLY combined with any ROAR-approved hard-cased 2C 7.4v LiPo pack up to and including 5000 mAh capacity. Novak motor is the ONLY motor allowed at this time, because there are no ROAR mandates or restrictions for the 21.5 brushless motors. All house track rules regarding LiPo usage apply. Final drive ratio is to not exceed 4.2. Motor timing advance is allowed. 12.5 mm rotor diameter maximum (no "tuning" rotors are allowed).
> 
> Suggested gearing FDR recommendations:
> 
> 27t brushed/4-cell: 5.4 - 5.7 FDR
> 17.5 brushless/4-cell: 3.5 - 3.7 FDR
> 21.5 brushless/LiPo: 4.2 - 4.6 FDR
> Tracks should not dictate which motor combination a racer should choose. All three motor/battery combos have been tested to compete evenly against one another in competition with great success. If any one power choice shows a definitive advantage at a certain track, it is up to the race management to even the racing out via suggested gearing changes.



Thanks,

I have been looking them over previously and i will have to run the 27 turn 4 cell option since that is what I have currently. Just wasn't sure on the tc4 waht pinion and spur will get me in the ball park as far as ratio. I hve had this tc4 for severla months but have not even turned over a tire in it. Thanks for the help :thumbsup:

Bob


----------



## Crptracer

Cwoods you have PM


----------



## cwoods34

I have a TC4, too, and green and silver springs are good, I run silver in the front and green out back. As for the swaybar, I only run one on the rear, I don't think you'd need one on the front and others have said that, too. Start out with the silver swaybar (medium). This is roughly the same setup I run and I think would make a good starting point. I wouldn't be the first person to come to for setup tips but I'm always glad to help if I can.


----------



## surfer kev

why would you say that brp is dead it was never breathing

i still have mine wish more would come play


----------



## WINSEEKER

hey badsign! when you coming back to race VTA with us? we miss ya man!!!!!


----------



## wlpjr2

*VTA Wheels and Tires*

Does slots have a good selection of them, and about how much do they run.
I need at least two full sets.
Thanks
Bill

PS what is PM, and what is the brp class that is dying! I'm new to this so don't laugh!
Thanks Again


----------



## Scott04C5

surfer kev said:


> why would you say that brp is dead it was never breathing
> 
> i still have mine wish more would come play


I also still have mine. We will just have to work on getting some more there.


----------



## Crptracer

rockin_bob13 said:


> Looks like the BRP class is dead.


 BRP............that was a class..........Just kidding when the lafayete guys come down there are a few so one never knows...


----------



## Crptracer

Draxaass you have PM homie


----------



## Crptracer

cKimble1.....do you guys run all year round....


----------



## Crptracer

I guess you guys all have dial up......post somethin....


----------



## Crptracer

USVTA Nationals....$50.00 entry fee.......T-Shirt....Decal sheet....and door prizes.....but no kiss...hehehehe........Id say 90 racers easy for this event


----------



## cwoods34

4 posts AGAIN Steve! I guess you get your thoughts out as slow as their dial-up connects......


----------



## cwoods34

And you even snuck in #5 when I wasn't looking  :drunk:


----------



## Railroader

Scott04C5 said:


> I also still have mine. We will just have to work on getting some more there.


If you guys are coming Friday I will race mine. I even have a brand-spanking-new never-ran battery!


----------



## wlpjr2

*??????????*

what is PM, and what is the brp class that is dying! I'm new to this so don't laugh!
Thanks Again


----------



## Crptracer

PM-Private Message....BRP are a type of 1/18th scale 2 wheel drive cars...


----------



## cwoods34

PM = Private Message

BRP class is the 1/18 pan-style BRP vehicles that a few have been trying to get a class of going. Associated stock motor and 4-cell battery! Ask Railroader for more details.


----------



## cwoods34

Steve..... sheesh...... you have something that tells you when I'm about to post so you can beat me to it?!?!


----------



## Railroader

BRP cars: http://www.brpracing.com/

*Rules for 18 scale BRP on-road:*
BRP cars SC18V2M, SC18V2,SC18 chassis kits
Any 1/18th scale body that covers the wheels.
4 cell 2/3 cells 1500 max - non matched packs only.
Ball bearings in front only, stock bushings in rear
BRP tires only - any compound
Motor- Associated #21210 super 370 only [Adding fans and heat sink to cool motor allowed]
Pinions- 10 tooth max.
Spur- 45T This is the stock kit spur


----------



## Crptracer

Nope just Skillz....


----------



## Crptracer

JEDI......POSTING......Young Patawoon......


----------



## wlpjr2

*Thanks for the info!*

I'm learnin!


----------



## Railroader

I love the BRP class. It is perfect for budget racing. The cars are extremely durable, I have not seen a single broken part yet.


----------



## cwoods34

Ahhh, the HobbyTalk Force is strong in this one, yes!


----------



## surfer kev

having wisdom teeth pulled friday all four sorry won't be able to make this one tom i might have mini by next week though not sure if it will be ready but .........

i need to be not so lazy and get it going


----------



## Crptracer

ROLL CALL FOR FRIDAY NIGHT:

-1 for me


----------



## Railroader

-2x-1A for me!!!


----------



## cwoods34

Wow Steve Friday AND Sunday, VTA all the way huh.


----------



## Crptracer

cwoods34 said:


> Wow Steve Friday AND Sunday, VTA all the way huh.


 HUH....-1...means I wont be runnin this Friday...


----------



## cwoods34

Didn't know that was a negative!


----------



## BadSign

WINSEEKER said:


> hey badsign! when you coming back to race VTA with us? we miss ya man!!!!!


Thanks WS, I'm missing it myself! Me and the wife got involved in a church group about finances and budgeting. I know it sounds stupid, but we've paid off some things and are making some good progress. I might get back once or twice this month.

Saw you got on the podium, good job! I'm trying to bump the skills up on VRC, so I'm not a moving chicane when I race again!


----------



## Crptracer

BadSign said:


> Thanks WS, I'm missing it myself! Me and the wife got involved in a church group about finances and budgeting. I know it sounds stupid, but we've paid off some things and are making some good progress. I might get back once or twice this month.
> 
> Saw you got on the podium, good job! I'm trying to bump the skills up on VRC, so I'm not a moving chicane when I race again!


 You shouldnt be embarrassed about or think its stupid with anything that deals w/church ,church groups,financing or budgeting....Congrats and hope you have continuing good fortune Brian....We still be here when you can race...


----------



## BadSign

Crptracer said:


> You shouldnt be embarrassed about or think its stupid with anything that deals w/church ,church groups,financing or budgeting....Congrats and hope you have continuing good fortune Brian....We still be here when you can race...


It's a definite eye-opener. I thought I was making some good decisions for the kids and the future. I was listening to some other people's testimony thinking "Whoa, glad I'm not them!"... then find out I'm getting scammed some other ways.

The series is Bible based and written by Dave Ramsey, who also hosts a radio show as well. I can't recommend it enough.

Keep up the chat, fellas. I love hearing what's going on at the track.:thumbsup:


----------



## Crptracer

Dave Ramsey " Live like no one else...So later you can live like no one else"


----------



## nickcacc

BadSign said:


> Saw you got on the podium, good job! I'm trying to bump the skills up on VRC, so I'm not a moving chicane when I race again!


What's VRC Brian?


----------



## Railroader

http://www.virtualrc.com/


----------



## Railroader

I'll be there with the mini Cooper Friday.


----------



## BadSign

nickcacc said:


> What's VRC Brian?





Railroader said:


> http://www.virtualrc.com/


Hey Nick,

VRC's a great R/C simulator for on-road nitro racing. You can download different tracks, cars, make many different tuning adjustments, and so on. the best thing is you can drive it with your own transmitter. My wife bought me an adaptor for a birthday present a couple years ago, but I haven't used it as much as I have the last month. The demo is a free download, and includes a couple tracks- one on-road and one oval. you can buy different tracks, practice off-line solo or against VR cars, run timed races against others online, etc.


----------



## nickcacc

Railroader said:


> http://www.virtualrc.com/


Thanks RR & Brian !


----------



## BadSign

Crptracer said:


> Dave Ramsey " Live like no one else...So later you can live like no one else"


You got that right. Baby steps, brother.


----------



## wlpjr2

*Vtr*

Is a body for VTA with flames on frt ok, i have two now! got this one for $38


----------



## Rook-E

I'll be there for practice on Thursday!! Still have another 195 laps of practice before I can keep up on Fridays. Does HPI have the best tires for the VTA class?


----------



## Railroader

wlpjr2 said:


> Is a body for VTA with flames on frt ok, i have two now! got this one for $38
> View attachment 75297


The spirit of VTA is that the cars look like Vintage Trans Am race cars.

From the VTA rules page:


> Body provided deck lid spoilers allowed (not wings). No additional skirts or raised/extended wings or air control surfaces allowed. Body must be trimmed at body trim lines. Full rear bumper required.* It is highly preferred that bodies are detailed in race type livery in period-correct paint schemes. Fluorescent colors, wild graphics, chromes and non-period correct paint schemes are frowned upon.*


I once ran a car with ghost flames and got quite a bit of flack for it.


----------



## wlpjr2

*Crap!*



Railroader said:


> The spirit of VTA is that the cars look like Vintage Trans Am race cars.
> 
> From the VTA rules page:
> 
> I once ran a car with ghost flames and got quite a bit of flack for it.


Ok, i looked at the VTA website. No Flames, i hate painting bodies! Looks like solid colors are ok, both the bodies i have are so good looking though! Thanks for the info!
Bill


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

A lot of thought went into the rules for the USVTA class. One of the most important part of the rules is at the bottom of the rules page. Here is that information.



> MOST IMPORTANTLY: If it's not in the rules, and does not encompass the spirit of slower, controlled racing with realistic looking cars, consider it illegal. This is called the "Spirit of VTA" Rule. The class is based on slower, equal playing field competition with less traction, minimal aerodynamic aids and mostly older carpet racing technology. The final objective is close, fair, wheel-to-wheel racing for all. All decisions of the race promoter or track owner are final.


The creators of this class wanted the cars to look like cars that actually raced in the Trans Am series on the track in the late 60's through early 70's. They also wanted to get away from the typical "wild" paint schemes that you see in 1/10 touring car or 12th scale. Unfortunately flames and fluorescent paint wasn't seen on the cars in the Trans Am series of that era.

There has been greater discussion about bodies on RCTECH.net at this thread - (http://www.rctech.net/forum/electri...tage-trans-am-pics-paint-discussion-only.html). Any paint scheme in this forum that has been questionable has received strong reactions.

You can also find some inspiration for paint schemes by checking out the Historic Trans Am website (http://www.trans-amseries.com/Roster.htm).

Not everyone enjoys painting r/c bodies. Luckily HPI does sell pre-painted Vintage bodies. Here is a link to all of the 200mm HPI bodies (http://www.hpiracing.com/hpibodies/200mm/). From what I can tell, the '66 Mustang can be purchased in Red or Blue and the '70 Cuda can be purchased in Orange.

I hope this info is useful and answers some of the questions about bodies for anyone interested in racing VTA.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

While I'm on the topic of posting links and bringing up rules, I should post some additional links.

USVintageTransAm class website - http://www.usvintagetransam.com/
USVTA main web forum on RCTECH.net - http://www.rctech.net/forum/electric-road/198728-u-s-vintage-trans-am-racing.html

There is a lot of discussion in the RCTECH thread about VTA. A common question that comes up is legal motor options. At the bottom of this post are the legal battery/motor options for this class.

- The only legal motor option with Lipo batteries is the Novak 21.5. This rule is not expected to change. 
- Any brand of 17.5 brushless motor can be used with 4-cell NIHM batteries
- Any brand of ROAR 27-turn "stock" motor can be used with 4-cell NIHM batteries (no motor bearings)
- There is no option that allows 6-cell NIHM batteries (due to weight advantage)
- All 3 legal motor options have won the A-Main at Indy Slots.




> Motor Specifications:
> Option 1: 27-turn ROAR stock motor: No FDR limit, bearings are not allowed.
> 
> Option 2: 17.5 brushless: Motor timing advance is allowed. 12.5 mm rotor diameter maximum (no "tuning" rotors are allowed).
> 
> Option 3: 21.5 brushless with 2C LiPo: Novak SS21.5 Pro brushless motor (pn:3421) ONLY combined with any ROAR-approved hard-cased 2C 7.4v LiPo pack up to and including 5000 mAh capacity. All house track rules regarding LiPo usage apply. Final drive ratio is to not exceed 4.2. Motor timing advance is allowed. 12.5 mm rotor diameter maximum (no "tuning" rotors are allowed). Note: there are no plans to allow other 21.5 brushless motors in the USTVA rules.
> 
> Suggested gearing FDR recommendations:
> 
> 27t brushed/4-cell: 5.4 - 5.7 FDR
> 17.5 brushless/4-cell: 3.5 - 3.7 FDR
> 21.5 brushless/LiPo: 4.2 - 4.6 FDR
> Tracks should not dictate which motor combination a racer should choose. All three motor/battery combos have been tested to compete evenly against one another in competition with great success. If any one power choice shows a definitive advantage at a certain track, it is up to the race management to even the racing out via suggested gearing changes.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I should be there on Friday racing VTA. 

And speaking of VTA, I want to thank all of the VTA racers at Indy Slots for honoring the "Spirit of VTA" rule.

We have been able to create a great racing atmosphere and any racer has an opportunity to win. While most of our racers are using 21.5/lipo as a power option, all power options have proven to be viable at our track. We also have shown that just about any 4wd touring can make and win the A-Main.

As far as the on-track racing itself, you can't always prevent accidents. However, I've seen many great examples of sportmanship from the VTA drivers at Slots. This includes pulling over and waiting if you wreck someone during passing, slower drivers giving the leaders plenty of room to pass them, and drivers with broken or ill performing cars voluntarily stopping to prevent damage to other racers.

Thanks again to everyone for keeping VTA a fun class to race.


----------



## ckimble1

Crptracer said:


> cKimble1.....do you guys run all year round....



jtec winter indoors, summer outdoors offroad and oval
lafayette will be running all year


----------



## ckimble1

Rook-E said:


> I'll be there for practice on Thursday!! Still have another 195 laps of practice before I can keep up on Fridays. Does HPI have the best tires for the VTA class?


HPI has the only legal tires. You must run them with stock foam also.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here are the USVTA Tire rules are at the bottom of this post.

HPI is the only company making Vintage wheels & tires. The only legal Vintage tires for this class are the treaded tires. The only legal wheels are HPI Vintage wheels since they are designed to fit the Vintage tires.

VTA has a spec tire. It is an HPI D compound tire, which has okay grip. Because of this you have to setup your car to the grip level of the tires. If you have a poor setup, you will notice that you are wearing out the front tires sooner than the rear. Even with a good setup the fronts seem to wear-out faster than the rears (especially on asphalt). This is not to say that these tires wear out quickly. A set of front tires should easily last 12 weeks (3 months) of carpet racing before the tread starts to get low. The rears seems to last much longer and I would say that you should be able to get at least 16 weeks (4 months) of carpet racing before the tread starts to get low. You can still run these tires outside on asphalt and some racers have used the tires until the foam inserts are showing without dramatically affecting performance.

The most critical part of the HPI Vintage tires is surface preparation. The new HPI Vintage tires seem to to have a seal on them which is most likely from the mold release used by HPI. If you don't remove the "seal", the tires will have little to no traction on carpet. There are various ways to remove the "seal" on the tires. A simple and effective way is to find a rough concrete sidewalk and do some "drifting" on that surface. Another way to remove the "seal" is through the use of cleaners. Goof Off (in a metal can) or similar seems to be a good way to wipe off the "seal". The last method is to use a liberal amount of traction compound the first couple of times you race with new tires. Let the first application of Paragon soak into the tires and the tires will have better traction.

After the tires break-in, you should not over-do the traction compound. Because of the larger outer side wall, you don't want to over-soften the tires. If the front tires are too soft, you will experience traction roll which is easiest to cure by running newer front tires. It is a good idea to buy 2 sets of fronts for every set of rear for this reason. Softer rear tires don't seem to affect performance as much. Make sure you check to check your glue bead between tire/wheel periodically. Tires coming off the wheel can cause poor performance or even traction rolling. Also as the tires break-in you will notice that they have a tendency to balloon out. If you "slam" your body to the chassis, make sure the tires aren't rubbing the fenders under normal racing.

Each racer may have their own way of prepping tires for VTA, but hopefully this is a good starting point for new racers.



> Tire & Wheel Specifications:
> The only tires allowed are HPI tire part #4793 front and #4797 rear, using stock tire inserts provided with tire and any HPI Vintage wheels designed to fit these tires. Five or Eight spoke wheels available in various colors. 0mm offset front wheels and 6mm offset rear wheels are intended for 26mm width fronts and 31mm width rear tires. 8-spoke Vintage wheels from #3805 through #3814, 5-spoke Vintage wheels from #3815 through #3822 and Vintage stock car wheels from #3854 through #3860 are all legal wheels.
> 
> Grinding of tire tread is NOT permitted. Sanding of mold seam to remove seam is allowed. HPI Vintage Slicks are not allowed. Tire traction compounds are at the discretion of the track. No other altering, changing or softening of the tire is allowed. No "double stuffing" of foam inserts allowed—only single stock vintage tire inserts are allowed.


----------



## WINSEEKER

Deleted


----------



## rockin_bob13

BS's goal in life is to save the world from bad rc.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

There is some truth in the above statement. :tongue:


----------



## Lugnutz

Brian (aka STATS) for President.

ps. I want some bail out money


----------



## Crptracer

........Thays alot of MAN LOVE......:drunk:


----------



## Railroader

I <3 U


----------



## WINSEEKER

? i'm just trying to show appreciation for someone trying to help!!


----------



## johnnyhacksaw

rockin_bob13 said:


> BS's goal in life is to save the world from bad rc.



save the world from bad rc! how true! well said bob! 
indyracer, one of the true die hard's of rc!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lugnutz

Is the rubber TC class discussion dead?


----------



## BadSign

I believe Honorable Representative of the beautiful district of HT Indy North has tabled that piece of legislation until such time, as deemed necessary, to bring it upon further review.

Or, Rockin' will discuss it more when the weather is in the 60's- only 51 more degrees to go!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here is Cody's new body for this weekend. The original car was yellow, but the Sublime Green also looks good. Stripes and numbers on the sides are paint. Numbers on the top are decals.


----------



## wlpjr2

*Vta*

We need wheels and tires, bodies and the correct gears. Does Slots have this stuff? I'm really lost on the gearing, we have a TC4 and a TC5. The TC4 is currently 72/18, FDR 10. The TC5 is currently 87/21, FDR 8.286. Any help would be greatly appreciated!
Bill


----------



## wlpjr2

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Here is Cody's new body for this weekend. The original car was yellow, but the Sublime Green also looks good. Stripes and numbers on the sides are paint. Numbers on the top are decals.


Like the Paint, it would look alot better on a camaro though! lol
Bill


----------



## Rook-E

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Here is Cody's new body for this weekend. The original car was yellow, but the Sublime Green also looks good. Stripes and numbers on the sides are paint. Numbers on the top are decals.


Looks sharp!:thumbsup:


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here is the recommended starting FDR in VTA for the 3 different motor combos

27t brushed/4-cell: 5.4 - 5.7 FDR 
17.5 brushless/4-cell: 3.5 - 3.7 FDR 
21.5 brushless/LiPo: 4.2 - 4.6 FDR

To determine FDR use the formula Spur/Pinion (x) transmission ratio. For example a TC4 might look like this - 84 spur/50 pinion (x) 2.5 (TC3/4 trans ratio) = 4.2 FDR which would be the max/fastest option for the 21.5/lipo combo. If running 21.5 I would recommend 4.5 FDR for Indy Slots as a starting point.
----------
Indy Slots should have all the VTA supplies that you need including wheels, tires, bodies, batteries, motors, and gears. If they don't have what you need in stock, they will be happy to order it for you.


----------



## WINSEEKER

with the big race going on up north this week end . is there going to be any racing going on at indy slots friday??
roll call?___me


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Speaking of big race, a few of us are heading up to the Illinois/WI border by Lake Michigan to Harbor Hobbies for the final race in the USVTA Great Lakes series. The race is Sunday and there should be some good local competition as this is the location of the USVTA Nationals in April. Some of use are heading up Saturday for some extra practice time. Anyone interested in tagging along should let us know.

We did role call a few pages back, but Steve V. is the only regular that I think isn't planning on racing VTA..So here is a quick roll call of definite racers.

VTA
1. Winseeker (Bob)
2. IndyRC_Racer (Brian)
3. Rockin_Bob
4.

Mini -Cooper
1. Railroad (Tom)
2. 

I figure we should at least have 10 VTA racers. Speaking of Friday racing, I need to post........


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

*On-Road Racing at Indy Slots Friday 02/06/2009*​*Classes include Vintage Trans Am, Mini Coopers, 1/18 scale*​*Racing starts at 7pm. Please call in your entry if running late.*

Indy Slots Inc 
317-787-7568 
5135 S Emerson Ave, 
Indianapolis, IN 46237​
Projected roll call for Friday 02/06/2009. 

*1/18 scale vehicles: (11 vehicles last week)*
Projected 14+ (including unlimited 1/18 Stadium Truck)

*Mini Coopers: (9 cars last week)*
Projected 10+

*VTA: (12 cars last week)*
Projected 10+ (averaged 13+ in January 2009!)


----------



## cwoods34

Won't be there tomorrow but I'll be practicing with the Cooper and 18R tonight. I highly recommend Indy for a painter if you want an excellent and authentic VTA body done up. He also did 3 bodies for some guys that went to Ft. Wayne recently and I'd have to say they were the 3 best looking bodies on the track! :thumbsup:

Well, 2 best, since Steve forgot to put his on for the Main


----------



## cwoods34

Here is the actual vehicle he painted from.


----------



## Part Timer

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Here is the recommended starting FDR in VTA for the 3 different motor combos
> 
> 27t brushed/4-cell: 5.4 - 5.7 FDR
> 17.5 brushless/4-cell: 3.5 - 3.7 FDR
> 21.5 brushless/LiPo: 4.2 - 4.6 FDR
> 
> To determine FDR use the formula Spur/Pinion (x) transmission ratio. For example a TC4 might look like this - 84 spur/50 pinion (x) 2.5 (TC3/4 trans ratio) = 4.2 FDR which would be the max/fastest option for the 21.5/lipo combo. If running 21.5 I would recommend 4.5 FDR for Indy Slots as a starting point.
> ----------
> Indy Slots should have all the VTA supplies that you need including wheels, tires, bodies, batteries, motors, and gears. If they don't have what you need in stock, they will be happy to order it for you.


Thanks for the help on figuring final drive ratio. I did not kow the formula other than getting gear ratio.

It doesn't look like i will be able to make it to Indy to race Friday night as I had hoped. Maybe i will be able to make it up there in the near future.

BOb


----------



## Crptracer

Lugnutz said:


> Is the rubber TC class discussion dead?


By all means no I am pushing for rubber tire 17.5 lipo at Indy slots......I aint participating in Discussions about dat udder place.......:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Railroader

What about speccing the batteries of the 17.5/LiPo class at Indy Slots to the 2400 Orions


----------



## wlpjr2

*Orion Lipo's*

Is it true you don't have to balance them?


----------



## Railroader

I balance mine about once a month. Though I don't race at the level that I'd really notice a difference.


----------



## wlpjr2

Railroader said:


> I balance mine about once a month. Though I don't race at the level that I'd really notice a difference.


just got 2 4800's for VTA class, they don't have a plug to balance. How do you balance them?


----------



## BadSign

nevermind...brain fart


----------



## Rook-E

Just fixed the servo that I destroyed this evening and I might be ready for a little racing tomorrow??? Can someone explain how the evening goes and is there time to practice before the racing starts?


----------



## BadSign

Track opens at 5 for practice, racing begins a little after 7. 2 Heats, 1 main, make sure you get out to turn marshall!


----------



## Railroader

wlpjr2 said:


> just got 2 4800's for VTA class, they don't have a plug to balance. How do you balance them?


is there a tiny hole on the bottom of the battery like in these pictures?


----------



## wlpjr2

Railroader said:


> is there a tiny hole on the bottom of the battery like in these pictures?


yes there is
battery did not come with wires and connectors shown though


----------



## Railroader

wlpjr2 said:


> yes there is
> battery did not come with wires and connectors shown though


They would come with a balancer.


----------



## wlpjr2

Railroader said:


> They would come with a balancer.


Ok, i have balancer. will have to find out from manu which wires do what. i only have two black wires.

Can you run one ways or locker spoolls in VTA, thats whats in our cars from drifting and i will need to get some diff parts pronto if they are illegal!

Thanks Bill


----------



## Railroader

One-way and locked diffs are legal in VTA


----------



## wlpjr2

Railroader said:


> One-way and locked diffs are legal in VTA



Thanks for all your help


----------



## MicroRacerM18

Guys, I won't be there tonight. I have a bad cold.

See you next week.


----------



## Crptracer

Railroader said:


> What about speccing the batteries of the 17.5/LiPo class at Indy Slots to the 2400 Orions




Not a bad Idea however its a worldwide class and would never translate well from track to track.......Would have been great for VTA though....Even if some cant understand why....


----------



## Crptracer

Railroader said:


> What about speccing the batteries of the 17.5/LiPo class at Indy Slots to the 2400 Orions


Maybe you could chang e your screen name to:

Cheapshot


----------



## Crptracer

Draxaas.......I am gonna post some pics of my chassis on here later so
everyone can checkout the parts you sprayed for me...It looks SSSAAAWWEETT!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crptracer

As always such a chatty bunch......


----------



## Miller Time

Crptracer said:


> As always such a chatty bunch......


You double and quadruple post so much there is no need for others to chat, we just sit back and watch you talk to yourself


----------



## Crptracer

Well I have nothin else to do in between coats....


----------



## Miller Time

Crptracer said:


> Well I have nothin else to do in between coats....


In between Coats!!!! you really should just come out of the closet!


----------



## Crptracer

Sorry coats of paint......Practice body needs to look good to......Plus you
know what I can do to a body....1 per heat.....


----------



## Crptracer

Miller....You get your 009 yet?????....I am Gettin ready to pull the trigger on another one myself.....


----------



## wlpjr2

*Novak 21.5 Green timing ring*

Is that a legal motor for VTA, guy selling on hobby talk for 75 shipped. the ones i've seen are purple.
Confused as usual!


----------



## Crptracer

wlpjr2 said:


> Is that a legal motor for VTA, guy selling on hobby talk for 75 shipped. the ones i've seen are purple.
> Confused as usual!


 Yes but beware of abused motors for sale.......Snowbirds just ended last weekend and alot of guys throw there stuff online for sale...not saying that it is but rather it could be a bad deal.....


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I would suggest to anyone wanting to race VTA to save the hassel of buying a used brushless motor online and support your local hobby shop. $75 shipped is a good deal, but only if you are dealing with a reputable seller. Even if you chose to find a better deal elsewhere, Tower Hobbies list price on a new Novak 21.5 motor is $75 (not including shipping).

Not sure what Indy Slots is selling Novak 21.5 motors for right now, but I saw one in stock last night.


----------



## wlpjr2

IndyRC_Racer said:


> I would suggest to anyone wanting to race VTA to save the hassel of buying a used brushless motor online and support your local hobby shop. $75 shipped is a good deal, but only if you are dealing with a reputable seller. Even if you chose to find a better deal elsewhere, Tower Hobbies list price on a new Novak 21.5 motor is $75 (not including shipping).
> 
> Not sure what Indy Slots is selling Novak 21.5 motors for right now, but I saw one in stock last night.


$99.99 at slots-off the charts- a few bucks more i understand, but 20 and then you have another 7 in tax!


----------



## Crptracer

Joey...Comin thru in the clutch with the awesome paint...I will try to do it justice this weekend Joe thanks and I owe ya one......


----------



## BadSign

wlpjr2 said:


> $99.99 at slots-off the charts- a few bucks more i understand, but 20 and then you have another 7 in tax!


You can always try negotiating...

Also, Novak sells a lot of stuff remanufactured for a decent price. Check their website under "Great Deals"


----------



## Miller Time

Crptracer said:


> Miller....You get your 009 yet?????....I am Gettin ready to pull the trigger on another one myself.....


Ordered early this morning, should be here Tuesday-ish, hope to have it running at Tri-State Sunday.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here are the Race results for Friday 02/06/2009


1/18 Trucks - B Main(On-Road)
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
*....1....2....26...5m09.272..Ben Moss (Bump to A)*
....2....3....25...4m59.693..John Smith
....3....5....18...4m58.482..Austin Bryant
....4....1....17...5m02.957..Lee Goodwin
....5....4....14...5m08.988..Ian Piccione

1/18 Trucks - A Main (On-Road)
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
*....1....2....30...5m05.618..Mark Lyons*
....2....1....28...5m09.695..Jason Crist
....3....6....23...5m11.757..Jordan Wahl
....4....7....23...5m19.204..Ben Moss
....5....3....22...4m14.416..Greg Cobb
....6....5....21...5m13.086..Rockie Piccione
....7....4....07...2m45.579..Miguel Gomez 

1/18 Rally - A Main(On-Road)
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
*....1....1....25...5m02.159..Mark Lyons*
....2....4....23...5m11.627..Scott Lagler
....3....2....18...4m14.308..Brock Lyons
....4....3....00...0m00.000..Rockie Piccione (DNS)

Mini Cooper - B Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
*....1....2....25...5m01.366..Cam Gomez (Bump to A)*
....2....1....24...5m04.079..Miguel Gomez
....3....3....22...5m00.766..Craig Barrett
....4....4....18...4m25.465..Lee Goodwin
....5....5....09...2m38.610..Kyle Phillips
....6....7....01...1m38.544..John Grindstaff

Mini Cooper - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
*....1....1....28...5m01.147..Brian Smith*
....2....2....28...5m06.934..Chris Russell
....3....3....28...5m11.179..Mark Lyons
....4....7....26...5m12.118..Cam Gomez
....5....5....25...5m12.895..Chad Wisdom
....6....6....23...5m17.873..Doug James
....7....4....03...0m39.227..Tom Johnson

Vintage Trans Am - B Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
*....1....1....30...5m08.160..Ben Moss (Bump to A)*
....2....5....29...5m00.175..Brrian Shaw
....3....2....27...5m01.553..Cam Gomez
....4....3....17...3m26.532..Steve Martin
....5....4....00...0m00.000..Mike Jeffries (DNS)
....6....6....00...0m00.000..Craig Barrett (DNS)

Vintage Trans Am - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
*....1....1....50...8m02.418..Bob Cordell*
....2....5....50...8m09.257..Chris Russell
....3....3....49...8m02.859..Bob Yelle
....4....6....46...8m03.926..Brock Lyons
....5....8....37...6m25.287..Ben Moss
....6....2....36...8m05.954..Brian Smith
....7....4....15...2m30.241..Greg Cobb
....8....7....00...0m00.000..Mark Lyons (DNS)


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Well, Karma bit me again in the A-Main. After making a Kamikazee move in the 2nd Round of VTA qualifying trying to steal TQ from Cordell on the last lap, I paid for it in the main. When passing Cordell in the A-Main I clipped a board and knocked out a ball stud on my steering knuckle. Still had plenty of fun and made up for it with an A-Main win in Mini Cooper. As far as the VTA A-Main goes, I did end up with the fastest (8.758) and slowest (153.23) lap. 

As far as other racers go, Bob Cordell had a good car all night. Chris Russell is getting his Diggity TC dialed in with a solid 2nd place finish. Bob Yelle is also running a Diggity TC and backed up his performance last week with another podium finish in 3rd.

We saw 3 new VTA racers tonight.
---------
Craig Barrett is a new racer and is getting used to 1/10 scale on-road
Ben Moss had a good 1st night out with a B-Main bump and some good laps in the A.
Brock Lyons is fairly new to VTA and finished 4th in the A.


----------



## Part Timer

I finally got to see Indy Slots today. What a facility! You can bet we will make it up there and run something as soon as we get a Friday night free. I went to 3 different shops inthe last 2 days and still can not find a set of green springs for the front of my TC4. Hopefully someone will get some in before I get a chance to race. I did pick up a few things today I needed and am closer to gettign it ready. Now if I can just figure otu what gears i need to buy I will ahve it made and ready to punish some boards.:freak:

Thanks for the help and i hope to see you all in a couple weeks.

Bob


----------



## wlpjr2

When you figure out gearing for TC4 let me know too! that must be secret stuff because no one seems to want to divulge what they use. my fdr is 10 now, so i have a long way to go!


----------



## WINSEEKER

88 / 46


----------



## BadSign

21.5/Lipo FDR is going to be around 4.6


----------



## wlpjr2

*Fdr 88/46*



WINSEEKER said:


> 88 / 46


i show that as 4.783 on my handy calculator i found here!
Bill


----------



## Part Timer

I need the gears for 48 pitch with a stock motor and 4 cell. I know the recommended FDR range but not sure which spur to run. I currently have a 72 spur and I know that is too big?

Thanks,


----------



## WINSEEKER

wlpjr2 said:


> i show that as 4.783 on my handy calculator i found here!
> Bill


yes , thats what i use on my tc3 . should be the same as tc4. that will give ya a lot of punch off the corners. . but a little weak on the top end . . 
i figure there is more corners then straights. .a 48 pinoin will be more like badsign said . =458. . it really boils down to what you want the car to do .
that should get you started in the right ball park


----------



## Rook-E

Last night was a blast and thanks for everyone's help! Any suggestion on spring set up for the Mini coop M03? I love to traction roll!!!!


----------



## WINSEEKER

Part Timer said:


> I need the gears for 48 pitch with a stock motor and 4 cell. I know the recommended FDR range but not sure which spur to run. I currently have a 72 spur and I know that is too big?
> 
> Thanks,


oh!! sorry i thought you had 64 pitch . im not sure what gear to run on 48 pitch. i not sure if any one around here is running 48 pitch.. brian smith will be the man to answer that one. . i was thinking of using 48 pitch at one time. but could not come up with enough pinion gear . i think i was looking for a 39 to 42 pinion to go with my 72 spur that would work. it seams like the biggest gear i could find was 34. and thats not big enough . so i gave up on that thought. .


----------



## Part Timer

WINSEEKER said:


> oh!! sorry i thought you had 64 pitch . im not sure what gear to run on 48 pitch. i not sure if any one around here is running 48 pitch.. brian smith will be the man to answer that one. . i was thinking of using 48 pitch at one time. but could not come up with enough pinion gear . i think i was looking for a 39 to 42 pinion to go with my 72 spur that would work. it seams like the biggest gear i could find was 34. and thats not big enough . so i gave up on that thought. .


Ok, thanks. I may have to go to 64 pitch.


----------



## wlpjr2

WINSEEKER said:


> yes , thats what i use on my tc3 . should be the same as tc4. that will give ya a lot of punch off the corners. . but a little weak on the top end . .
> i figure there is more corners then straights. .a 48 pinoin will be more like badsign said . =458. . it really boils down to what you want the car to do .
> that should get you started in the right ball park


Thanks for the help, my head hurts less now!


----------



## WINSEEKER

do you need touring foam tires? i have for sale!!!----$60.00 or trade for 21.5 motor
two pairs of purple foam new
two pairs of pinks new
two pairs of orange / purple like new used only once 
one pair of double pinks new
one pair of orange / double pink 

bob yelle

ill have them with me thursday and friday night. @ indy slots


----------



## WINSEEKER

delete


----------



## WINSEEKER

$200.00 truer and tires
team integy . auto feed tire truer. like new . used only to true tires listed here. . --all pan car tires--bsr

rears,
2 grey /white tires
one pair double pinks
3 tires pink
3 tires green
two pairs white
one pair grey
one pair pearl / white
one pair silver
1 tire aqua/ white
1 tire purple. 
all in great cond 2.17 to 2.20 dia 

fronts
3tires green
1 tire white-p
6 tires silver / grey
2 tires purple with black dot
2 tires purple
2 tires blue
one new pair blue in package
2 tires agua
9 tires black 

all in good cond . 2.12 to 2.17 dia

bob yelle 

[email protected]


----------



## Lugnutz

Congrats Rockin Bob on your win Friday night in VTA.


----------



## Crptracer

Well the final round of the VTA midwest series is in the books......Brian Smith finished 7th...Bob Cordell finished 8th......I finished 10th.....The last leg caught us all in a condition we were some what unfimiliar ALOT of traction..Being that slots is very low traction there was alot of traction rolling going on....Cody had a fast car around the track and fast to rollover everywhere, Bob also fought the rollover blues, Brian also suffered with the same problem briefly. I however never rolled once Brian screamed into the A-Main with Bob beatin on the door in the B and me and Cody ran in the C. Cody set a pace in the C strong enough to have possibly won the B but with all the Issuies early there was no time left. Team Circle City finished 3rd overall and we had alot of fun....The track was large w/ a 90' straight and man did I mention the traction it was a great facility....P.S my car was awesome just had one issuie the dang driver stunk up the place.....


----------



## Part Timer

What time do you guys usually get doen on Friday nights?


----------



## Crptracer

10:30 to 11:30


----------



## Part Timer

I guess I am going to go to 64 pitch to get my VTA in the recommended fdr on my tc4. Since I am runnign 27turn stock with a 4 cell would you recommend 88/43 for a FDR of 5.11 or 88/40 for a fdr of 5.5? Will I have to do any machining to the motor mount and cam to run these gears?

Thanks,


----------



## wlpjr2

Part Timer said:


> I guess I am going to go to 64 pitch to get my VTA in the recommended fdr on my tc4. Since I am runnign 27turn stock with a 4 cell would you recommend 88/43 for a FDR of 5.11 or 88/40 for a fdr of 5.5? Will I have to do any machining to the motor mount and cam to run these gears?
> 
> Thanks,


You should be ok, just tried gears in my sons tc4 last night. were going lipo 21.5- using a 78 and a 40 through 45 fit great. And someone said they were running 88 and a 46. you should be good, your right in the middle!
Bill


----------



## wlpjr2

Part Timer said:


> I guess I am going to go to 64 pitch to get my VTA in the recommended fdr on my tc4. Since I am runnign 27turn stock with a 4 cell would you recommend 88/43 for a FDR of 5.11 or 88/40 for a fdr of 5.5? Will I have to do any machining to the motor mount and cam to run these gears?
> 
> Thanks,


Went back and looked, that was winseeker that posted that. He is running lipo 21.5 also, the 88/46 put him at 4.783. He said since slots is such a tight track. You would need around a 38 to just slightly go over the recomended gearing. I don't think there is a rule for high end, just the minimum is mandatory.
Bill


----------



## BadSign

I'm not a mini racer myself, but I thought some of you guys might appreciate this little pic. Print it out and plan out your paint schemes, etc.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Hopefully I can clarify some questions on gearing VTA cars.

First thing to consider is that when comparing the exact same type of motors, a higher/bigger FDR number is actually slower than a lower/smaller FDR number. For example FDR of 5.0 will be faster in a straight line compared to FDR of 6.0. However from a dead stop, FDR 6.0 may have better initial acceleration than FDR 5.0.

- If you are running 4-cell/27-turn or 4-cell/any brand 17.5 Brushless motor, you can use *ANY* FDR that you want to. The recommended FDR for the 4-cell options should be looked at as a starting point. 

Personally when I ran 4-cell/27-turn I was using a CO27 (Blue) motor I started at a 6.0 FDR on my HPI RS4 2. I adjusted the gearing so that my motor wasn't too hot, but to be fast your motor will probably come off the track between 150-180 degree F. I also checked my laps times after changing pinions to see if I improved lap times. 4-cell/27-turn *IS* the fastest option, but to be fast you *MUST* maintain your batteries and motors. Maintenance would include balancing batteries and cutting the comm after every run. (Less motor/battery maintenance is why most racers are running 21.5/lipo in this class)

When I was running the 4-cell/Novak 17.5 motor, I was between 3.5 and 4.0. With that range I was just as fast on the straights as everyone else.

- If you are running Novak 21.5/Lipo the fastest legal FDR is 4.2 (lowest number). For Indy Slots a good starting point is 4.4-4.6. The only legal 21.5 brushless motor for VTA racing is the Novak 21.5 motor. 
----------

One last point about gearing in the VTA class. Unless you are running the exact same setup (motor/battery/speed control/chassis), FDR's vary between most drivers. I am happy to share the FDR that I'm running, but keep in mind that my driving style, car setup, and speed control setup suits the FDR that I'm running. However, I've found that I tend to lean towards setups that are easy to drive in traffic.

Hope this information helps.


----------



## Crptracer

Rockin you have PM....


----------



## Crptracer

Just out of curiosity how many of you guys are going to the ROAR regionals @ Summit....Friday practice....Saturday qualifiers 1-3....Sunday qualifier#4 and mains.....$20 entry $10 additional class I believe also a ROAR membership is required its $30 bucks for a year and this will allow you to run it again next year no matter where its at or run at any ROAR event.....its next weekend 20-23rd I believe....Entry fee's may be different not sure but I think that it is 20 and 10.....


----------



## Crptracer

Ckimble1 you have PM


----------



## Lugnutz

99% in for ROAR regionals, all three days.


----------



## rockin_bob13

carpet. you have pm.


----------



## Crptracer

Thats what I am talkin about I will just kick that up to 100% for ya.....You got a 13.5 and another car ready....Rubber tire super stock is also runnin...I am in for that one to...Man up Greg...


----------



## Crptracer

Right back at ya Bob and you'll be seein me


----------



## Crptracer

Miller Time you have PM


----------



## Lugnutz

Lets make a decission if we are going to have a rubber TC class at slots so I can have another car.


----------



## Crptracer

.....Wooooppppssss......Gotta go Boss just noticed I was on the net during this lame a$$ construction meeting.....Tried to tell him its only a million dollar project......good grief....pretending to be typing everything this numb nut is saying.....


----------



## BadSign

Crptracer said:


> .....Wooooppppssss......Gotta go Boss just noticed I was on the net during this lame a$$ construction meeting.....Tried to tell him its only a million dollar project......good grief....pretending to be typing everything this numb nut is saying.....


Why don't you just PM your Boss?


----------



## Rook-E

Rockin Bob, you got a pm.


----------



## Part Timer

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Hopefully I can clarify some questions on gearing VTA cars.
> 
> First thing to consider is that when comparing the exact same type of motors, a higher/bigger FDR number is actually slower than a lower/smaller FDR number. For example FDR of 5.0 will be faster in a straight line compared to FDR of 6.0. However from a dead stop, FDR 6.0 may have better initial acceleration than FDR 5.0.
> 
> - If you are running 4-cell/27-turn or 4-cell/any brand 17.5 Brushless motor, you can use *ANY* FDR that you want to. The recommended FDR for the 4-cell options should be looked at as a starting point.
> 
> Personally when I ran 4-cell/27-turn I was using a CO27 (Blue) motor I started at a 6.0 FDR on my HPI RS4 2. I adjusted the gearing so that my motor wasn't too hot, but to be fast your motor will probably come off the track between 150-180 degree F. I also checked my laps times after changing pinions to see if I improved lap times. 4-cell/27-turn *IS* the fastest option, but to be fast you *MUST* maintain your batteries and motors. Maintenance would include balancing batteries and cutting the comm after every run. (Less motor/battery maintenance is why most racers are running 21.5/lipo in this class)
> 
> When I was running the 4-cell/Novak 17.5 motor, I was between 3.5 and 4.0. With that range I was just as fast on the straights as everyone else.
> 
> - If you are running Novak 21.5/Lipo the fastest legal FDR is 4.2 (lowest number). For Indy Slots a good starting point is 4.4-4.6. The only legal 21.5 brushless motor for VTA racing is the Novak 21.5 motor.
> ----------
> 
> One last point about gearing in the VTA class. Unless you are running the exact same setup (motor/battery/speed control/chassis), FDR's vary between most drivers. I am happy to share the FDR that I'm running, but keep in mind that my driving style, car setup, and speed control setup suits the FDR that I'm running. However, I've found that I tend to lean towards setups that are easy to drive in traffic.
> 
> Hope this information helps.


Indy,

Thanks for clearing that up for me. That helps a bunch. I hope to get up there to shake your hand for all the help in a couple weeks.:thumbsup:

Bob


----------



## Crptracer

Lugnutz said:


> Lets make a decission if we are going to have a rubber TC class at slots so I can have another car.


 I allready did....what are you waitin for


----------



## rockin_bob13

I'm in for some vta and 17.5 rubber testing.


----------



## Lugnutz

What are the rules? How many people are in?


----------



## rockin_bob13

Normal touring car rules (roar). Nobody is "in it", I'm testing the waters. Steve is also testing the waters.


----------



## Lugnutz

WINSEEKER are you interested 17.5 rubber?


----------



## Crptracer

I am officially starting ground level work for a 17.5 rubber tire T/C class lipo or Nimh.....

Rules are ROAR sanctioned........

Right now:
Me
Bob C.
Greg C. (Your in deal with it)
Brian S. Possibly I have asked for his support
Bob Y. (your also in deal with it)


----------



## Crptracer

During the testing phase we will pic the tire that has the longest life span..I am guessing Jaco blue's or Green's.....This tire will not be enforced due to the fact there is no roar regulation on a specific tire to be used and life determination will be used to provide information to new racers...This would be a nice addition to slots.....It translates very well from track to track.....There have been other talks about world GT but that is a foam tire class and I know most of ya guys dont like the idea of the maintence..The fun of this class will be the clincher as vta has been...


----------



## cwoods34

I'd be game for a 17.5 class, I'd have to scrounge together another chassis and such but it's doable.


----------



## MicroRacerM18

*MRC Chargers and Orion Lipos*

I had questions as to why Orion said not to use MRC Chargers with their lipo batteries. Below is what MRC Support said:

"The Super Brain 977 is safe to use on Orion battery packs. I have charged many of their packs while using our chargers and there has never been an issue. Make sure that you follow the instructions in the 977 manual regarding lipo charging and that you use a balancer. *Do that and you will not have a problem.

The only possible reason that I can think of for them to say anything like that is in reference to an older charger that we had. That was the Super Brain 969. That charger has been discontinued and replaced by the Super Brain 977.

If you speak to anyone who has a 969 and they're concerned about lithium cells, you can let them know that we do offer an upgrade offer to go from the 969 to the 977. All they have to do is send us their 969 (charger, power supply, and cables) with a money order for $43. We will ship them a brand new 977. You may direct them to the address that is on the back of their manual for shipment."


----------



## Crptracer

I will not be running the rubber class until after the regionals....My plans are to run it at the regionals however its 13.5 at the regionals.....


----------



## Crptracer

Micro I believe that the gomez brothers cooked to lipo's with the Super Brain......


----------



## Crptracer

BadSign said:


> Why don't you just PM your Boss?


WHHHOOOO I got a cold chill I heard a whisper from a past ghostly racer.....

I did to his black berry some reason he was upset maybe cause I sent 12 emails not sure oh well


----------



## WINSEEKER

Lugnutz said:


> WINSEEKER are you interested 17.5 rubber?


my only problem is . my racing season will end at the end of march maybe april depending on the weather. then ill be racing only once a month thru the summer. so for me its in the air


----------



## Crptracer

WINSEEKER said:


> my only problem is . my racing season will end at the end of march maybe april depending on the weather. then ill be racing only once a month thru the summer. so for me its in the air


Arent you retired.......This sounds a little fishy to me Mr.Yelle.....possibly you missed the part where I said you were in and to deal with it.....How does one survive racing only once a month:freak:


----------



## Crptracer

cwoods34 said:


> I'd be game for a 17.5 class, I'd have to scrounge together another chassis and such but it's doable.


Way to step up Cody......:thumbsup:


----------



## WINSEEKER

Crptracer said:


> Arent you retired.......This sounds a little fishy to me Mr.Yelle.....possibly you missed the part where I said you were in and to deal with it.....How does one survive racing only once a month:freak:


lol!!! i heard what you said !!!. buy yes i am retired. so that is why i cant afford to race all year . and beside. my wife retierd this year also . and im sure she'll have a big honey do list for me. 
and as racing once a month. i hope it will keep the rust down on my driving. . . lord knows i need it. .
but as for the new rubber class , i think it will be a great and fun class. i raced last year the nastruck class rubber with 13.5 motor with lipo. and that is just to much horse power for rubber tire. now i always have said the 17.5 would be the way to go. so have fun guys. ill be around from time to time to watch you all have fun. and after march or april . ill be looking forward to fall so to  race vta again . i love that class!!!!!!


----------



## johnnyhacksaw

Crptracer said:


> I am officially starting ground level work for a 17.5 rubber tire T/C class lipo or Nimh.....
> 
> Rules are ROAR sanctioned........
> 
> Right now:
> Me
> Bob C.
> Greg C. (Your in deal with it)
> Brian S. Possibly I have asked for his support
> Bob Y. (your also in deal with it)




is this elite group trying this out friday at slots?...curious....


----------



## Crptracer

johnnyhacksaw said:


> is this elite group trying this out friday at slots?...curious....


I will not be until after the regionals Bob C. has had his at the track before everyone else is still deciding and or building...You in


----------



## johnnyhacksaw

Crptracer said:


> I will not be until after the regionals Bob C. has had his at the track before everyone else is still deciding and or building...You in


told bob c. my work schedule is opening up will have more time to do some racing starting next week. like to do some indoor racing, outdoor racing going to be here before ya know it! i'm in, and already for it..........pick yer tire! :thumbsup:


----------



## WINSEEKER

i have a 17.5 , or 13.5 , or 10.5. motor novak. will trade for a 21.5


----------



## BadSign

+1 On the spec tire. I'm really looking forward to this class, guess I'll be passing the micro car on to my kids while I run two TC's in one night!

I'll try to have a car ready by March.


----------



## Crptracer

BadSign said:


> +1 On the spec tire. I'm really looking forward to this class, guess I'll be passing the micro car on to my kids while I run two TC's in one night!
> 
> I'll try to have a car ready by March.


 Now we cannot by following ROAR spec actually spec a tire....However on a club level this is fine but if we have travelers to the track I would not enforce our spec but would mention it and state that is what we all are running....For some like Ckimble1 he runs 13.5 rubber hopefully he has a 17.5 or one could be loaned....So with this being said I think most would comply...


----------



## Lugnutz

Anybody know if the Lees Inn in Fort Wayne is a good place to stay? $80.00, 2 miles from track. Looked good on their web site but an outhouse can look good too.


----------



## jason crist

motel 8
is a good clean place to stay 
and a good price
$40 for double bed
2 miles from track also

or red roof is $45 just as good


----------



## Lugnutz

Girlfriend is going and wants to stay somewere with a pool.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I am not opposed to newer classes, but I have some concerns/questions that I think should be addressed. Please note I am one racer and my opinions don't reflect those of Indy Slots or any other racer.

- Will 17.5 TC help draw new racers to Indy Slots?
- Will 17.5 TC be significantly different than VTA or a similar racing experience?
- Will 17.5 TC take racers away from existing classes (VTA)?
- Will 17.5 TC be too fast/slow for Indy Slots?
- Will 17.5 TC be a budget class or will it be a win at all costs class?
- Will 17.5 TC be an entry level class for new racers or a step up for experienced racers?
- Will 17.5 TC translate well to parking lot/larger tracks?
- Will 17.5 TC allow our racers to travel and/or compete at larger events (ROAR/Trophy Races)?
- Will 17.5 TC be run at other tracks in the region? (Lafayette/Ft. Wayne/Mishawaka/Cincinnati/Danville, IL/Chicago)


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

If you plan on staying at the Red Roof Inn, I would suggest getting a room on the other side of the hotel away from the "gentleman's club". I stayed there recently and I would rate it a poor hotel (I'm not picky). However, if I wanted an inexpensive room with 2 beds, shower, and TV that is close to the track I would stay there again. I should also note that the door to the room is on an outside wall and the 1st floor rooms open out to the parking lot. This can be a benefit if you want a short distance to carry your r/c stuff into your room.


----------



## Crptracer

IndyRC_Racer said:


> I am not opposed to newer classes, but I have some concerns/questions that I think should be addressed. Please note I am one racer and my opinions don't reflect those of Indy Slots or any other racer.
> 
> - Will 17.5 TC help draw new racers to Indy Slots?
> - Will 17.5 TC be significantly different than VTA or a similar racing experience?
> - Will 17.5 TC take racers away from existing classes (VTA)?
> - Will 17.5 TC be too fast/slow for Indy Slots?
> - Will 17.5 TC be a budget class or will it be a win at all costs class?
> - Will 17.5 TC be an entry level class for new racers or a step up for experienced racers?
> - Will 17.5 TC translate well to parking lot/larger tracks?
> - Will 17.5 TC allow our racers to travel and/or compete at larger events (ROAR/Trophy Races)?
> - Will 17.5 TC be run at other tracks in the region? (Lafayette/Ft. Wayne/Mishawaka/Cincinnati/Danville, IL/Chicago)


 I would say yes to all unfortunately #3 may also happen....13.5 is a good class but may be to fast for slots but does translate well to the above mentioned tracks other than Ft.Wayne only at events there not running on a club level much...I think we can support this class safely if we approach as we did w/VTA. A bonus will be that driver that dont normally travel to slots may come due to this class...As most of us have seen Bob Cordell's 13.5 rubber car looks a little to fast I am not against it but when looking for growth I dont think it will work.....Take this for what you will I know a solid 17.5 car has won against the 13.5 class at Jtech...I cant say with any certainty that this will grow like VTA but I bet everyone will be suprised. I dont want to make any specs for the class other possibly capping the mah to 5000 on the lipo's and setting a spec tire. But take note that I would not be fore enforcing these specs for racers from other tracks I would "ask" that they adhere to the 17.5 motor but before that determination can be made I want to see a few lap times from 13.5 cars for some comparison.

If Ckimble1 is going to come back to Indy slots soon please bring your 13.5 rubber car so we can get some lap times. SAme goes for Bob C.


----------



## Crptracer

America's best value inn is nice and cheap but no pool but has a great pit table in the room.......1 exit north of summits exit go west I believe its the first right next to the McDonalds


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

On a different note, I compiled all the VTA bodies I've painted into 1 picture. I saved it as a .pdf to keep the file size small.


----------



## Crptracer

Your just sick that pick on the bottom left proves it....Looks like you had to take the photo from your neighbors driveway to get them all in the shot..


----------



## WINSEEKER

is there gonna be a vta race at slots next friday the 20th ?


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

*On-Road Racing at Indy Slots Friday 02/13/2009*​*Classes include Vintage Trans Am, Mini Coopers, 1/18 scale*​*Racing starts at 7pm. Please call in your entry if running late.*

Indy Slots Inc 
317-787-7568 
5135 S Emerson Ave, 
Indianapolis, IN 46237​
Projected roll call for Friday 02/13/2009. 

*1/18 scale vehicles: (15 vehicles last week)*
Projected 14+ (including unlimited 1/18 Stadium Truck)

*Mini Coopers: (12 cars last week)*
Projected 10+

*VTA: (13 cars last week)*
Projected 13+ (averaged 13+ in January 2009!)


----------



## rockin_bob13

Way back, ..........the answer is, ...........because it blows up lipos.


----------



## BadSign

IndyRC_Racer said:


> On a different note, I compiled all the VTA bodies I've painted into 1 picture. I saved it as a .pdf to keep the file size small.


If you ran a pegasus mach 1, you wouldn't need a new body as often


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

BadSign said:


> If you ran a pegasus mach 1, you wouldn't need a new body as often


I realize that this comment was in jest, but I just want explain why I've had so many bodies...

- I donated 12 of those bodies (lower left image) to a racer in California for a charity event. Most of those bodies are in the larger pictures.
- I have painted 3 bodies specifically for other racers in the USVTA Great Lakes Series.
- I have only needed to replace 2 bodies to this point due to being damaged. Both were HPI 'Cuda bodies that weren't reinforced. A few minutes with some dry-wall tape and shoe-goo will cure that problem (Ask Cody  )
- I recently sold 1 Camaro body (not pictured) to a new racer
- I recently gave 1 Camaro body to another racer.

Currently I have raced 9 consecutive weeks with the same HPI Camaro body and it is holding up strong. The only issue is a tear in the body that can be easily repaired with dry wall tape and shoe-goo. 

While the Pegasus Mustang is a good body, they are currently hard (if not impossible) to get. The only HPI body that has any issue is the 'Cuda due to very thin lexan in the front. A little reinforcing with shoe-goo and you will get plenty of life from that body as well.


----------



## camgomez

About me and Miguel blowing a lipo with the super brain it was only because it was a bad super brain we sent it back and the one we got does lipos fine, but if the pack says dont use with 977 stay away we have never charged a pack that says do not charge with 977 with the 977. Thats why the Duratrax Ice is so amazing no lipo says no Ice so its A Ok with any lipo you have.


----------



## Crptracer

Cody I have recieved some info and would like to leave early if at all possible if need be I can come to your work and whip the other into shape...I have a crew of 17 and they work allright when I aint there cause they dont want "THE BOOT" monday morning.....Let me know....


----------



## Crptracer

Racing tonight ......Cant wait.......


----------



## Rook-E

Me too.. I'm going to apologize now for some NewB bumping! :drunk:


----------



## Rook-E

Indyrc, you have a PM


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

All PM's responded to...

I'll be there tonight with my VTA car. Need to make up for back-to-back weeks of breaking in the mains.
----------
Here are some additional thoughts about other 1/10 classes at Indy Slots...

There is serious interest from a number of racers who want to run a more "tradional" 1/10 touring car class. I think 17.5 rubber tire might be a good option for Slots *IN ADDITION TO VTA or Mini-Cooper*. Since most of the interest is coming from existing racers, I do wonder how that will affect turn-out in other classes. We should consider that we race 2 heats/1 main on Friday evening. The fewer number of classes running means the sooner racing will be done. It also means more competition to race against.

I'm not suggesting eliminating any classes or discouraging the creation of new classes. I am suggesting that we carefully think how to build new classes that will create the best racing at Indy Slots. I also think it would be helpful for any new class to have a few individuals who will be dedicated to supporting it locally. Too often I've seen classes struggle to grow due to lack of weekly commitment by racers (1/18 TC, BRP, F1, etc..).

The bright side in all of the discussions is that we as racers have been involved with making Slots a better place to race. All ideas/suggestions/comments are welcome and I think we've see the racing improve because of this. If anyone has any thoughts about changes to existing classes or addtional classes, please post them here so that it can be discussed further.


----------



## cwoods34

You know that Steve and I would be interested in a 17.5 rubber tire class. If we were to implement it somehow into our current schedule I can't say I'd have a car immediately but I would have one at some point. I also think this would be a cool class for the summer to race outside on the asphalt, but that's just another idea. 

Currently it seems that we will always have a few heats of VTA and Mini Cooper and there is almost always a handful of 1/18 trucks. The only problem is adding another 2 heats and main into the current schedule. I personally don't mind an extra half hour added on Friday nights if it means more racers and classes.

And who knows, if there are only 3-4 17.5 racers at the start, it can always draw interest from spectators and current racers much like VTA has. Also 17.5 is very transferrable to other tracks. 

Most people that attend Fridays only race VTA, or VTA and Mini Cooper for instance. That's a lot of down time if you only run one class. I think those guys only racing VTA could pick up on the 17.5 rubber simply because it gives them more racing time. 

Just my thoughts


----------



## johnnyhacksaw

cwoods34 said:


> You know that Steve and I would be interested in a 17.5 rubber tire class. If we were to implement it somehow into our current schedule I can't say I'd have a car immediately but I would have one at some point. I also think this would be a cool class for the summer to race outside on the asphalt, but that's just another idea.
> 
> Currently it seems that we will always have a few heats of VTA and Mini Cooper and there is almost always a handful of 1/18 trucks. The only problem is adding another 2 heats and main into the current schedule. I personally don't mind an extra half hour added on Friday nights if it means more racers and classes.
> 
> And who knows, if there are only 3-4 17.5 racers at the start, it can always draw interest from spectators and current racers much like VTA has. Also 17.5 is very transferrable to other tracks.
> 
> Most people that attend Fridays only race VTA, or VTA and Mini Cooper for instance. That's a lot of down time if you only run one class. I think those guys only racing VTA could pick up on the 17.5 rubber simply because it gives them more racing time.
> 
> Just my thoughts


well said.....
also remember... springs coming, warm weather usually means less turnout for indoor racing as well. this would help keep up indoor racing and keep ball rolling to transition to outdoor racing. a constent average of racers showing up. just a though...t....


----------



## rockin_bob13

Johnny, you can't spell worth a darn.


----------



## johnnyhacksaw

rockin_bob13 said:


> Johnny, you can't spell worth a darn.


i know.... done had one too many grey goose's this afternoon............:freak:
were's the spell check.....................:drunk:


----------



## Part Timer

I hear talk of racing outside in the summer. Do you run VTA outside as well or only inside at slots? It looks like I will make it up there to bash my VTA on the last Friday in February.:woohoo: Be easy with me, its my first time


----------



## Railroader

Doug (the owner) has talked about racing outside last year and loves the idea. I'd love to race the mini Coopers outside sometime. There is actually enough room to do in out the side door to the south of the building. That way walking back in and out wouldn't bee too long of a hike. But then we'd lose the visibility that there would be if we raced in the parking lot out front.


----------



## BadSign

I personally feel that, if we do run outdoors, it should be a larger track. That attracts more racers, more spectators, etc.. We have more than enough people to selp set-up and tear down on a Saturday afternoon.


----------



## Part Timer

Saturday afternoons would be great occasionally. I would be more than willing to help setup and tear down when I can make it up ther.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here are the Race results for Friday 02/13/2009


1/18 Trucks - A Main(On-Road)
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
*....1....1....28...5m08.727..Mark Lyons*
....2....3....26...5m06.066..Greg Cobb
....3....2....21...3m47.123..Chad Gillum
....4....6....20...5m00.920..Jordan Wahl
....5....5....17...3m39.779..Cam Gomez
....6....4....02...0m43.615..Rockie Piccione
....7....7....02...1m05.913..Matthew Kopetsky
....8....8....00...0m00.000..Lee Good

Mini Cooper - B Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
*....1....1....24...5m09.016..Miguel Gomez (Bump to A)*
....2....2....22...5m06.888..Corey Warren
....3....3....21...5m02.272..Lee Goodwin
....4....4....17...4m59.578..John Grindstaff
....5....5....07...2m26.250..Mathew Kopetsky
....6....6....02...3m29.665..Kyle Phillips

Mini Cooper - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
*....1....2....27...5m10.034..Cody Woods*
....2....1....26...5m03.419..Mark Lyons
....3....4....23...5m07.962..Chad Widsom
....4....3....23...5m12.314..Steve Larracey
....5....5....23...5m14.361..Cam Gomez
....6....6....22...5m05.688..Craig Barrett
....7....7....08...2m10.221..Miguel Gomez

Vintage Trans Am - B Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
*....1....3....28...5m00.780..Steve Martin (Bump to A)*
....2....2....28...5m04.423..Brock Lyons
....3....4....27...5m07.560..Steve Larracey
....4....7....26...5m07.240..Brian Shaw
....5....5....25...5m05.719..Brandon Scobell
....6....6....21...5m03.391..Craig Barrett
....7....1....19...3m31.562..Miguel Gomez

Vintage Trans Am - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
*....1....1....49...8m06.358..Brian Smith*
....2....4....48...8m02.216..Cody Woods
....3....2....47...8m04.189..Bob Yelle
....4....5....47...8m07.936..Charlie Auterburn
....5....7....45...8m06.730..Mark Lyons **
....6....6....45...8m07.012..Greg Cobb
....7....3....45...8m12.619..Bob Cordell
....8....8....44...8m05.906..Steve Martin

**Adjusted lap total due to short lap on 1st lap (46 to 45 laps)


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Quick racing recap for tonight...

In Mini Cooper A-Main, Cody Woods jumped out to a quick start from 2nd but traction rolled on the 1st lap. TQ Mark Lyons had been dialing in his setup and was able pull away to put Cody 1/2 lap down. Cody had a fast car and was able to get past Mark in the middle of the race and never looked back. It was a 3 car battle for 3rd, but Chad Wisdom held off Steve Larracey and Cam Gomez. Craig Barrett had a good run making the A-main using a M03L with friction dampners and finished 6th. Miguel Gomez earned the bump-up from the B-main, but ran into problems and went out early in 7th.

In the VTA-A main, Brian Smith jumped out to an early lead from TQ and was able to avoid traffic in the main for the win. Bob Y. had a fast car all night and was qualified 2nd. He fell back early due to traffic, but was able work back to his third 3rd place finish in as many weeks. Cody Woods had the fastest car all night, but was fighting handling issues. Still he was able to drive his car on the edge to finish 2nd from a 4th place start. Steve Martin had a good showing earning the bump up from the B-main. Steve ended up 8th for his 1st A-main finish of the year.

Layout was a bit tight tonight, but created some close racing. Fast lap times for all drivers in VTA were less than 1 second apart and less than 1/2 second for the A-main drivers.


----------



## cwoods34

Thanks for the quick posts Brian, I liked the layout tonight. I like having a full-size straight AND a smaller 3/4 straight.


----------



## BadSign

Hey Fellas, looks like I'll be back in 2 weeks! 
I'm so desperate for racing right now, I'm using Paragon for aftershave.


----------



## wlpjr2

Did you win tonite Brian?


----------



## rail BANGER

On the 17.5 tc rubber tire class, does this mean there might be some racing on saturday? And is there brushed motor, and nimh battery combo? Or do you have to go brushless, lipo?


----------



## Crptracer

rail BANGER said:


> On the 17.5 tc rubber tire class, does this mean there might be some racing on saturday? And is there brushed motor, and nimh battery combo? Or do you have to go brushless, lipo?


 There is some discussion about a rotating series between a few different tracks for VTA and 17.5 rubber could also be included and that would have to be on saturday....As far as the nimh/brushed that would have to be thought about a little as we want to get away from the cell of the month....ROAR regulations allow 27t to run w/17.5 I really wouldnt think there would be an Issue....


----------



## mike1985

*racing*

Yeah Steve it would be great to get something next season for MRCR,Ft Wayne and Indy Slots ..like one race a month..those IL. tracks are nice but a LONG drive and on Sunday..us Eastern time guys get punished on the way home.

Our track doesn't have a big T/C class, and those who do race it run the 13.5. We do have a good size 1/12 following as dooes Ft Wayne..so maybe VTA.1/12 and T/C..this would allow your 1/12 guys more people to race with too.The T/C ..well i'm just not sure on that one.

I talked to Kissel from Ft wayne and Todd from our track..they both like the idea.


Hammer.


----------



## Part Timer

Crptracer said:


> There is some discussion about a rotating series between a few different tracks for VTA ....
> 
> That would be real sweet!!:thumbsup::woohoo:


----------



## Crptracer

mike1985 said:


> Yeah Steve it would be great to get something next season for MRCR,Ft Wayne and Indy Slots ..like one race a month..those IL. tracks are nice but a LONG drive and on Sunday..us Eastern time guys get punished on the way home.
> 
> Our track doesn't have a big T/C class, and those who do race it run the 13.5. We do have a good size 1/12 following as dooes Ft Wayne..so maybe VTA.1/12 and T/C..this would allow your 1/12 guys more people to race with too.The T/C ..well i'm just not sure on that one.
> 
> I talked to Kissel from Ft wayne and Todd from our track..they both like the idea.
> 
> 
> Hammer.




Well I like the Idea but as for the T/C class most of our core group that travels will hopefully be running the 17.5 class also...So we can bring our own race to your track....1/12th that wont go as far as travellers from our track maybe a couple.....We will need to finalize some dates in the near future some of our racers may need to set up or swap days off to make this happen...Will just have to get it straight ASAP.....


You goin to the regionals......


----------



## Crptracer

BadSign said:


> I personally feel that, if we do run outdoors, it should be a larger track. That attracts more racers, more spectators, etc.. We have more than enough people to selp set-up and tear down on a Saturday afternoon.


 I know I said I wouldnt talk about this anymore but......All the outdoor racing previously talked about on this thread was in regaurds to Htown north this is Bob Cordells baby for many years.....So I will only be interested in racing at Htown North outside.....I am not willing to divide our racers for the sake of a few outdoor races...Outdoor racing has never been my fortay since I work outside all year round...But I plan on making a couple as I feel I owe that to Bob C. for his support at Indy Slots....I would hope others would feel the same....I am gonna focus on keeping the indoor runnin through out the summer as we did this past summer....I hope none of you have taken this the wrong way......I will continue to support Indy Slots but my main concern are the racers and that we focus on that as a whole....Maybe the day it is ran on will not conflict with the other...


----------



## Crptracer

Rockin you have PM


----------



## mike1985

Crptracer said:


> Well I like the Idea but as for the T/C class most of our core group that travels will hopefully be running the 17.5 class also...So we can bring our own race to your track....1/12th that wont go as far as travellers from our track maybe a couple.....We will need to finalize some dates in the near future some of our racers may need to set up or swap days off to make this happen...Will just have to get it straight ASAP.....
> 
> 
> You goin to the regionals......


I will talk to Todd tomorrow and you talk to Kissel at regionals. I'm not going there because I have a work seminar to go to on the 21st.


I am most likley going to run the Nats though.


----------



## Lugnutz

WINSEEKER you have a PM


----------



## Crptracer

mike1985 said:


> I will talk to Todd tomorrow and you talk to Kissel at regionals. I'm not going there because I have a work seminar to go to on the 21st.
> 
> 
> I am most likley going to run the Nats though.





As of right now I am on the fence about the Nats.....I will speak with John at the regionals.....Not gonna be the same without the HAMMER this weekend....


----------



## Crptracer

Draxaas man that paint job was awesome as soon as I get my camera software loaded I am gonna post it.....


----------



## Crptracer

17.5 Rubber Tire T/C


I know I have posted this over and over again but after many questions I am gonna post it one more time on Feb.27 2009 I will start bringin my rubber tire T/C to slots to run and I am going to try and get this class going. It will be a traditional 1/10th scale touring car class that will follow ROAR rules to the "T"...I am in no way trying to take any racers from VTA but the oppisite there are alot of guys out there that may come to are track just because we run this class. I know there are concerns about the number of classes that run on friday nights and there may have to be adjustments made and that will be left up to management to decide. We will not spec a motor or tire type but we will definitely recommend the most effective and efficent tire. Motor is whatever your favorite flavor maybe as long as it is a 17.5....I have spent alot of time deliberating over adding a class and honestly it is what I want but I think I am still keeping everyone and Indy Slots best interests in mind. I think something of course will have to give as I disscused above and I believe it would and rightly should be 1/18th scale to move to saturday since they run in the evening but thats my opinion.. I would still like to get opinions on this. Here are a list of racers that are ready and or interested.

Ready and or interested
1.Me (Has car)
2.Bob C. (Has car)
3.C.Woods (looking for car)
4.B.Smith (Has a Car)
5.B.Vanderveen(has car?)
6.G.Cobb (lookin for car)
7.B.Yelle ( Has Car?)
8.C.Kimble (when he can travel down) (Has car)

I know I am forgetting someone....I appologize..post if your interested

WWW.roarracing.org For specs and rules you can download there rule book...

If I put you down and your not gonna run then let me know...



I CANT WAIT.....:woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## camgomez

That sound like a cool class and I like that there are no limatation on body themes I will look into it hopefully it gets going. Good luck :thumbsup:


----------



## BadSign

PM for ya, crpt


----------



## Draxaas

Crptracer said:


> Draxaas man that paint job was awesome as soon as I get my camera software loaded I am gonna post it.....


Glad ya like it good sir.. i still feel as if i coulda done better on it...


----------



## Crptracer

Draxaas said:


> Glad ya like it good sir.. i still feel as if i coulda done better on it...


Its hard to top perfection.....We all Bob,Brian.S and Cody were amazed at the detail.....I would like to see what ya could have done better.....


----------



## Crptracer

camgomez said:


> That sound like a cool class and I like that there are no limatation on body themes I will look into it hopefully it gets going. Good luck :thumbsup:


Just remember that there are body limitations and there are a list of bodies accepted by ROAR....Any good or solid long lasting class has to have rules and regulations....I would hope that you would continue to run VTA and by the way why havent you been runnin? VTA is the best class I have ever ran bar none its spec's create such an equal playing field that it makes you as a driver discover your own short comings wether it be setup or driving a good line....I for one suffer from lack of driving skill and it was very apperent in Illinois when I had a good setup and ran very fast laps but my inconsistent laps proved to be my own demise......Man I am a bad speller...:freak: 


Thanks for the interest Cam...


Steve :wave:


----------



## camgomez

Yeah I realize there are rules and regulations but they give alittle more freedom with the paint and I like that:thumbsup:


I havent been running VTA because my 4cell just went out so I am going to get the 21.5 and lipo. 

That is why I am interested because I need a new body and tires for VTA and I am going to buy brushless anyway so I was considering the 17.5 rubber class, It is mostly because I really like the way touring cars handle and I was hoping maybe I would get a second one, maybe a TC4 or something to race in both classes if 17.5 got started.:woohoo:


----------



## Crptracer

camgomez said:


> Yeah I realize there are rules and regulations but they give alittle more freedom with the paint and I like that:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> I havent been running VTA because my 4cell just went out so I am going to get the 21.5 and lipo.
> 
> That is why I am interested because I need a new body and tires for VTA and I am going to buy brushless anyway so I was considering the 17.5 rubber class, It is mostly because I really like the way touring cars handle and I was hoping maybe I would get a second one, maybe a TC4 or something to race in both classes if 17.5 got started.:woohoo:


That is exactly the kind of responses I want to hear or read actually......We definetly want to get guys to run multiple classes....I know there is some exspense involved but with the havok system being so cheap and really lipo's are coming down its not as big of an investment as it was heck a few months ago.........Dont forget to get your brother involved he is gonna be a really good driver if he keeps at it......Maybe you should start "GOMEZ RACING"...Feel free to use that there will only be a small fee charged....:wave:


----------



## camgomez

Haha we actually already had that name planned out and we already had a paint skeem that we would use on all the cars exept transam because it really doesnt follow he rules for the body.

and about the fee:freak:


----------



## Crptracer

camgomez said:


> Haha we actually already had that name planned out and we already had a paint skeem that we would use on all the cars exept transam because it really doesnt follow he rules for the body.
> 
> and about the fee:freak:


 CRAP....I needed the money...You could still use it in VTA just look at some of the VTA cars on the historic site they had sponsors on there cars....Its the overall type of paint and scheme that you use flat not flouresent and stripes not flames etc.....use your best judgement and I am sure it will be fine.... "Gomez bros. Racing" thats gonna cost ya cha-ching$$$$


----------



## tractionroller

I think something of course will have to give as I disscused above and I believe it would and rightly should be 1/18th scale to move to saturday since they run in the evening but thats my opinion..


So you want to force everyone that runs on road 1/18 to race off road on saturday night.That s pretty cool of you.I choose to run on Friday due to the lack of driver skill on Sat.
]


----------



## Crptracer

Havoc system w/17.5-$150 and under depending where ya go...


----------



## Crptracer

tractionroller said:


> I think something of course will have to give as I disscused above and I believe it would and rightly should be 1/18th scale to move to saturday since they run in the evening but thats my opinion..
> 
> 
> So you want to force everyone that runs on road 1/18 to race off road on saturday night.That s pretty cool of you.I choose to run on Friday due to the lack of driver skill on Sat.
> ]



No sir that is not what I meant I was thinking more of during the day on saturday and that was my opinion .....Not saying it will happen....Do you not think that is a fair assesment since off road runs saturday nights....I wont have any say in the matter but thought it was a resonable assement of the situation... Didnt mean to upset anyone....:wave:


----------



## Crptracer

Let me say that I have no authority what so ever in dictating what runs and when at Indy Slots....Now in saying that we as a whole have been trying to form a board if you will to try and set up some standards...Some of our racers have never been to other tracks and events and have not seen how smooth most tracks run and alot of us have come accustom to the way classes are ran and what nights they are typically ran on and how they are grouped. Now this may or may not be in the best interest to any one individuall but for the whole group it may be the best .....I just want all you guys to know that when you have rules for the track it becomes second nature and the evening flows better...Marshalling goes better and everyone is aware I know it is for fun but having a system in place even increases the fun as everything runs on time and effiecently.....You can take what I say with a grain of salt....Or you can join in the efforts and make Slots an even better place to race.....Thats my goal or my mission statement if you will.......


Thanks

Steve


----------



## Crptracer

Traction Roller you have PM


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Friday night on-road racing at Indy Slots has become something that I look forward to each week. Racing is close, the atmosphere is friendly, and we have a lot of very helpful racers. I won't deny that there are minor things that I would like to change or improve upon, but we AS RACERS try to address those issue openly here and at the track.

My opinion of Friday night racing at Indy Slots is that it is working well as is. There is a good mix of car classes that are all different than each other, which gives drivers an opportunity to run a second class for fun. The only real issue is that success can bring new difficulties. Having more drivers creates issues finding pit space, extra heats, and mains starting later in the evening. We have worked through the issues as they have come up and I think the racers have done a good job keeping everyone satisfied.

I think that the issues that have been brought up lately are really how can we make a good night of racing even better? The more racer input, the better we can make racing for everyone.


----------



## Crptracer

Jarmuth you have pm and email


----------



## camgomez

I am just wondering would a 4.83 gearing be too slow for Indy Slots with a 21.5 lipo? or not cause I now Miguel is running 4.5 but he thinks he needs a little more coming out of the turns.

What are you guys running I remmeber Bob Yelle saying he uses high 4's but I m not sure if it was this high.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

On Friday in VTA I was running 4.56 FDR. I was able to carry decent corner speed. Not sure if you have adjusted the timing on your motor, but that might help you coming off the corner.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I have been tracking the VTA class at slots. Here is where the drivers who have raced at least 4 or more times in the past 8 weeks have finished.

Bob Cordell - B3/A4/A4/*A1*/A3/A2/*A1*/A7
Bob Yelle - D5/A5/B4/A7/A5/A3/A3/A3
Brian Shaw - C2/B6/A8/B2/A7/A5/B2/B4
Brian Smith - *A1*/*A1*/A2/xx/*A1*/A7/A6/*A1*
Cody Woods - A3/xx/A4/xx/xx/*A1*/xx/A2
Gregg Cobb - C3/B2/A7/A5/A6/A6/A7/A6
Mark Lyons - A6/B4/B2/A3/A4/B2/A8/A5
Steve Larracey - xx/xx/B5/B3/B4/xx/xx/B3
Steve Martin - D6/B5/B8/B4/B5/B3/B4/A8
Steve Vaught - C4/A6/B6/A5/B2/A4/xx/xx

Greg Hallenbeck is not listed, but he also took *A1* his 1 time racing during the last 8 weeks.
----------

Here are some misc. stats for VTA at Indy Slots in 2009

- 28 different racers
- shaft drive car has won A-main 5 out of 7 weeks
- 4 different drivers have won A-main
- 4 different chassis have won A-main (TC3, TC4, TC5, HPI Pro4)
- 8 new drivers


----------



## camgomez

So you are saying that the 4.83 gearing would be too slow in the straight away.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

A 4.83 probably would be a little slower, but not by much. With some of the layouts that we've run at Slots, I have geared the car to be slower to carry a little less speed into the corners so that I could carry more speed out of the corners.

One thing I forgot to ask is if you have adjusted the minimum drive settings in the Novak Havok speed control. If you are wanting a little more immediate acceleration, you can increase the minimum drive which will give the car a little more punch.


----------



## camgomez

We got that car set up fine but I am trying to get my car ready for friday and I was wondering what gears I have to buy so I should be fine with the gearing, I will have to try it out thanks for the help.:wave:


----------



## WINSEEKER

camgomez said:


> I am just wondering would a 4.83 gearing be too slow for Indy Slots with a 21.5 lipo? or not cause I now Miguel is running 4.5 but he thinks he needs a little more coming out of the turns.
> 
> What are you guys running I remmeber Bob Yelle saying he uses high 4's but I m not sure if it was this high.


i use 460 to 4.78 i like the kick off the corners.---- i have to give up the speed on the long straights . but i look at it as giving up just one corner. all the rest of the corners work for me. 

88/48 4.58
88/47 468
88/46 478

this is the gear i run . im not saying this is for every one or the only way to go . but its what i like there at slots


----------



## camgomez

Ok thanks alot:thumbsup:


----------



## Crptracer

I will not be in attendence this friday night as I am heading up to Ft.Wayne for the regionals.....My co-pilot Cwoods also will be a no show....But next Friday I will be in da house for some 17.5 and some VTA....


----------



## Part Timer

Crptrcr, I hope to be in attendance next week as well. I hope to get to meet you then.


----------



## Railroader

Might show up and run some Mini Coopers Saturday at noon. Probably just practice, we have a couple new kids in the house and I'd like to get them driving.


----------



## BadSign

Part Timer said:


> Crptrcr, I hope to be in attendance next week as well. I hope to get to meet you then.


Prepare to be disappointed......just kidding.

I know I've been a ghost at the track over the last 6 weeks, but I'd like to commend all our racers for keeping the general environment of Indy Slots friendly, helpful, and fun. Many of us have raced at those cut-throat race tracks where petty jealousy ruins the track. I feel we do have to keep a fresh face on the track with new classes (like 17.5 Rubber), while keeping those that work. If you go back 1 1/2- 2 years ago, The track was pulling NO ONE in on Friday nights and the summer was dead. Now, during a recession, the track is booming. 

As Steve mentioned, none of us have been installed as "Slots Czar", and while we have our preferences and opinions, it is ultimately up to the racers who show up that decide the class. I'd rather see a growing track with several smaller classses and late nights, then a shrinking base of racers forced out of their one free night. I have to applaud Brian for keeping on top of VTA, which is the real reason behind the success of the track over the past year. I think Steve's push for 17.5 will help as well.


----------



## camgomez

^^I think you spoke for most of us about how we feel about the track and its great atmosphere:thumbsup:


----------



## cwoods34

What are the specific rules for the 17.5 rubber?

Any chassis....
Any LiPo....
17.5 Motor....
Rubber tires....
4-door TC body....

Is that the basics of it?


----------



## Crptracer

cwoods34 said:


> What are the specific rules for the 17.5 rubber?
> 
> Any chassis....
> Any LiPo....
> 17.5 Motor....
> Rubber tires....
> 4-door TC body....
> 
> Is that the basics of it?


 Yes and no download the roar rule book and it will give you the body selection...I could be alittle flexible on the bodies...Maybe other than that your right..

www.roarracing.org


----------



## Scott04C5

I am going to put a price on everything I own in the near future. I am not having fun anymore and have decided to get out of the hobby. If you have seen anything I have and would like to buy it let me know.
I will post a complete list later this week.
Scott Rance


----------



## Lugnutz

Anybody going to Fort Wayne for the Region 5 race this weekend, Motel 8 has rooms available for $54.99 queen bed or $59.99 king bed. :dude:Smoking rooms available.:dude:


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Looks like the VTA class should have at have no less than 15 (probably 20+) this weekend for the ROAR race in Ft. Wayne. Last time the Indy Slots racers had a good showing with 3 cars in the A-main. Let's see if we can improve our results.

So far it looks like the following racers are heading up from Indy:
1. Crptracer (Steve V.)
2. Cwoods34 (Cody W.)
3. Rockin_bob13 (Bob C.)
4. Lugnutz (Greg C.)
5. Windseeker (Bob Y.)
6. IndyRC_Racer (Brian S....me!)

I know that Steve V. is heading up Friday to secure pit spaces. If everyone can let him know if they are going, he will make sure we have good pit space. I plan on heading up early Saturday morning. If anyone else is interested in racing this weekend, let us know.


----------



## Lugnutz

Lugnutz (Greg C.)
WINSEEKER (Bob Y.)

For VTA in Ft. Wayne


----------



## Lugnutz

What time is everybody going to Ft. Wayne? Will the track let us save pit spots?


----------



## camgomez

I am just wondering are you guys still gonna be at slots on Friday?


----------



## johnnyhacksaw

being all you guy's are going up saturday are any of you guy's still going to race friday night at slots as well? turnout going to be low?

didn't see prior post....sorry!


----------



## camgomez

The more we ask the sooner they will answer.

JK JK :wave:


----------



## Lugnutz

Greg C. and Bob Y. will not be racing Friday night. Be back next week.


----------



## WINSEEKER

camgomez said:


> I am just wondering are you guys still gonna be at slots on Friday?


yes cam!!! there is a race . . bob c and brain s --i think will be there with all the other reg. i think only about four of the reg . wont be there so im told.--- bob y -- greg c --steve v-- and cody. so come on out good luck to ya!


----------



## Draxaas

Houston and I should be there as well.... Im finally gonna get to stretch the legs out on my 415


----------



## Crptracer

I am goin to get the pit spaces.....Mr.Yelle are you and Mr.Cobb goin up friday??? I think I am gonna shoot for the redroof inn $50.00w/2 full size beds
I will post when I secure my reservations thru travelocity...


----------



## Crptracer

$45.99 a night at Red Roof Inn.com......Room reserved......


----------



## WINSEEKER

Crptracer said:


> I am goin to get the pit spaces.....Mr.Yelle are you and Mr.Cobb goin up friday??? I think I am gonna shoot for the redroof inn $50.00w/2 full size beds
> I will post when I secure my reservations thru travelocity...


yes!! greg and i are heading up there friday morning. see you there . but i wont be staying the whole week end . im leaving sat night . to go back home. . sunday is Gods day . i need to be in church.. 
two days on the crpt , is plenty of running time for me
good luck to evry one that is going up there. !!!!!!!
IM GONNA RUN VTA-- AND SHAKE DOWN MY RUBBER CAR . .


----------



## Crptracer

WINSEEKER said:


> yes!! greg and i are heading up there friday morning. see you there . but i wont be staying the whole week end . im leaving sat night . to go back home. . sunday is Gods day . i need to be in church..
> two days on the crpt , is plenty of running time for me
> good luck to evry one that is going up there. !!!!!!!
> IM GONNA RUN VTA-- AND SHAKE DOWN MY RUBBER CAR . .


Gee's Bob thanks for makin me feel bad......Remember thirst for the lord can be quenched no matter where you are and no four walls make a difference....


----------



## Crptracer

Pit space under control.......I and Cody will help unlock the doors in the morning......Its on:woohoo::woohoo:.....Bob Yelle did I read shake down a rubber car....Thats what I am talkin about....Will Mr.Cobb be shakin down a Rubber car also??????


----------



## wlpjr2

Bob
Pray for all us heathens! LOL


----------



## cwoods34

Is there a link for the sign-up sheet and all that? I need to become a ROAR member still and figured there was paperwork to be filled out. :freak:


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

No need to worry about VTA on Fridays. Even with a few regular racers missing this Friday, there should still be 10 or more cars based on recent turn-outs not even including Joey and Houston.

Cody, there should be a ROAR rep at the track that will take your registration information. No need to do anything in advance.

If you want a link to the ROAR REGION 5 racer flyer - check out this thread on Hobbytalk (http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=241630)


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

*On-Road Racing at Indy Slots Friday 02/20/2009*​Classes include...
*Vintage Trans Am, Mini Coopers, 1/18 scale*​*Racing starts at 7pm. Please call in your entry if running late.*

On-road practice every Thursday evening!!

Indy Slots Inc 
317-787-7568 
5135 S Emerson Ave, 
Indianapolis, IN 46237
(http://www.mapquest.com/maps?address=5135+S+Emerson+Ave,+&zipcode=46237)​
Projected roll call for Friday 02/20/2009. 

*1/18 scale vehicles: (13 vehicles last week)*
Projected 12+ (including unlimited 1/18 Stadium Truck)

*Mini Coopers: (7 cars last week)*
Projected 8+

*VTA: (13 cars last week)*
Projected 10+ (averaging 13 cars in 2009!)


----------



## Part Timer

Looks like I may actually get up there to race next week. :woohoo: I need to find some gears before then. Since my local shop does not have the size I need would Indy slots have a 88 tooth spur and 39 tooth pinion in 64 pitch is stock? THat would give me a fdr of 5.64 with my stock motor and 4 cell. Does this sound about right? If they would have it in stock I will just wait and pick them up there.

Thanks and good luck at the regionals.


----------



## surfer kev

does slots keep tamiya king pins for the mini in stock? finally go mine together and test drove it in the drive and well one fell out....will see


----------



## Railroader

surfer kev said:


> does slots keep tamiya king pins for the mini in stock? finally go mine together and test drove it in the drive and well one fell out....will see


I think there are some up there. Sometimes they can be hard to find.

If not, swing by my house and I can give you one.


----------



## wlpjr2

*Set Up Station*

Whats a good one?
Bill


----------



## Crptracer

wlpjr2 said:


> Whats a good one?
> Bill


INTEGY makes a nice set-up station......for under $100 bucks and it comes w/a case and a setup board...


----------



## Crptracer

Nice turnout for the ROAR regional in Ft.Wayne @ Summit Raceway.....VTA was a blast as always...13.5/Rubber was just as fun cant wait to throw the 17.5 in and run at slots.....Bob C.,Brian,Greg and Cody all ran in the A and I was in the B none of us finished on top but it was a blast......Greg Cobb had a great car all weekend and did some super drivin... Cant wait till next year.....I cant wait till Friday.....


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here are the Race results for Friday 02/20/2009


1/18 Trucks - A Main(On-Road)
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
*....1....1....28...5m00.385..Mark Lyons*
....2....3....25...5m06.301..Brock Lyons
....3....2....25...5m06.403..Rockie Piccione
....4....8....10...3m24.095..Unknown 3032634
....5....4....09...2m40.384..Jordan Wahl
....6....7....04...1m32.848..Tyler Payne
....7....6....03...0m48.452..Bradley Charles
....8....5....00...0m00.000..Ian Piccione (DNS)

Mini Cooper - B Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
*....1....1....25...5m02.187..Doug James (Bump to A)*
....2....2....25...5m02.723..Miguel Gomez
....3....4....21...5m06.536..Kyle Phillips
....4....3....18...5m05.729..John Grindstaff
....5....5....09...5m05.788..Mathew Kopetsky

Mini Cooper - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
*....1....1....27...5m06.694..Mark Lyons*
....2....2....25...5m01.518..Steve Larracey
....3....6....24...5m00.443..Doug James
....4....3....24...5m09.790..Cam Gomez
....5....5....23...5m05.227..Craig Barrett
....6....4....23...5m10.123..Chad Wisdom

Vintage Trans Am - B Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
*....1....1....30...5m09.764..Brock Lyons (Bump to A)*
....2....2....28...5m02.748..Miguel Gomez
....3....3....26...5m06.196..Steve Larracey
....4....6....19...5m06.973..Jeff Muncie
....5....5....13...2m35.662..Kenny Jarvis
....6....4....00...0m00.000..Craig Barrett (DNS)

Vintage Trans Am - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
*....1....2....52...8m07.597..Bob Cordell*
....2....1....51...8m01.794..Greg Hallenbeck
....3....4....50...8m07.369..Charlie Auterburn
....4....3....48...8m06.675..Brian Shaw
....5....5....48...8m08.527..Steve Martin
....6....7....46...8m02.451..Brock Lyons
....7....6....46...8m05.559..Mark Lyons


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Can someone give a quick recap of racing from Friday? Looks like there was some good racing in VTA.

As far as the Roar race went this weekend at Summit Raceway in Ft. Wayne, our racers from Slots did a good job representing. Gregg Cobb, Cody Woods, and Brian Smith (me) all took advantage of the 4th round today to improve our qualifying positions. Cody and Greg had great 4th rounds to move up to the A-main. Brian Smith (me) was the best qualifyer from Slots at 3rd.

I ended up best from Slots with a 4th place finish, but was very happy overall with my car. I think we all are finally getting a handle on setting up our cars for carpet with high traction.


----------



## cwoods34

I think I could've had ya Greg had I properly doped my tires before the A-main. We were both fast but mine was pushing too bad so you were getting me in the infield. Your car ran great all weekend, though. Great racing by everyone, had a blast! Congrats to Denny on the win, even more impressive considering he is fairly new to VTA. 

It's funny that the setups I end up with at these high-bite tracks seem to work well at Slots. The week following our Illinois trip I ran the same setup and placed 2nd behind Brian in the Slots A-main. Maybe I will have the same luck this Friday


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Great points Cody about setup. Once you hit on a good setup it will be a good starting point for VTA where ever you race. The best part is you know what tires to take with you where ever you go.

Greg Cobb was on my tail in the main for a few laps and had a fast car. Cody also had a fast car, but just needed a little handling in the infield. Bob Cordell had a good handling car, but was just off a few tenths. Steve Vaught was busy sorting out his 13.5 rubber tire car, so he didn't get as much time to work on his VTA car.


----------



## cwoods34

Yeah once you find a good general setup you can usually make minor adjustments at each track. For instance, the setup I ran at Illinois and at Slots recently worked fairly well at Summit, I just made a few minor droop changes and went heavier with the shock oil in the front. 

Even a very small change like going 10 weight more in your shocks makes a noticeable difference. My problem is I am too impatient to make 1 change at a time and see how it affects the car. If you change 2 settings at once and it doesn't help, then you won't know which setting was detrimental.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here is a link to the Summit results from the weekend (http://www.summitrcraceway.com/results/Final Results 02-22-2009.htm)


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here are some quick. VTA stat for Indy Slots.
- 29 different VTA racers over the past 8 weeks
- 6 new VTA racers in the past month

Drivers with personal best VTA finish in 2009 on Friday.
- Brian Shaw
- Charlie Auterburn
- Jeff Muncie (new VTA racer)
- Miguel Gomez
- Steve Martin


----------



## GHBECK

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Can someone give a quick recap of racing from Friday? Looks like there was some good racing in VTA.
> 
> Ouch :freak:
> 
> That just about sums it up...


----------



## Lugnutz

Crptracer said:


> Nice turnout for the ROAR regional in Ft.Wayne @ Summit Raceway.....VTA was a blast as always...13.5/Rubber was just as fun cant wait to throw the 17.5 in and run at slots.....Bob C.,Brian,Greg and Cody all ran in the A and I was in the B none of us finished on top but it was a blast......Greg Cobb had a great car all weekend and did some super drivin... Cant wait till next year.....I cant wait till Friday.....


Thanks for the kind words Steve. Learned alot about the set-up of the cars from all the talking that was done by all the guys there from Indy Slots. Driving was improved by the 500 to 600 laps I did why I was there.(that number may be light) If the car and batterys could talk, they would have asked for a break. Everybody should also note that Brian and Bob C. made the A-main and did not practice friday. Had they had that time to practice and work on set-up, who knows what would have happened.


----------



## Crptracer

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Steve Vaught was busy sorting out his 13.5 rubber tire car, so he didn't get as much time to work on his VTA car.


......My VTA car was fast and consistent but unfortunately I wasnt... My single most favorite thing about VTA happened to me at Summit I was a little faster than my co-pilot Cody and could have made the leap to the A-Main but I got tangled up just as I did in the B-Main and with the times and speeds being so close...I was lapped....But there is always net time...


----------



## BadSign

Congratulations on your results guys. Glad to see our best can hang with the big guns from other tracks. Maybe I can join you next year, or for a summer road trip. 

So what tires were working well for rubber TC? I'm sure we'll need a softer compound, with us having less traction in the carpet. I was thinking of going with Jaco Greens for 17.5. I'm also a little curious about bodies, though I doubt it'll matter much.


----------



## cwoods34

Steve had mentioned maybe being a bit lenient with bodies for club racing's sake. I haven't looked at the official ROAR legal-body list but I told Steve it'd be cool to run a G8, or the new Mustang or something like that, just to be different, so we'll have to discuss with him about regulatory concerns


----------



## BadSign

Well, I meant we won't see much performance from the car body, since were hardly on full throttle. Who knows, though. I may get a R9-R just to play it safe!


----------



## Railroader

It took me a while to find it, but here are the rules from roar.org regarding bodies:



> 6.1 BODY RULES
> 6.1.1 Bodies used in ROAR-sanctioned events must resemble vehicles used in full scale
> racing for the type of event being conducted. The ROAR Executive Committee will
> specify which body styles may be used in competition at sanctioned events.
> 6.1.2 Except for off road classes, only ROAR-approved bodies may be used in sanctioned
> events. For off -road bodies see rule 6.1.17.1.
> 6.1.3 Body Approval process:
> 6.1.3.1 An Approved Body List is maintained by the ROAR Technical Director, and published
> on the ROAR website (www.roarracing.com). If a body is not on the approved body
> list, it is not legal for use at ROAR-sanctioned events.
> 6.1.3.2 The ROAR Administrator or Technical Director can provide full details of the
> submission process on request.
> 6.1.3.3 To be approved, bodies must conform to the provisions of rule 6.1.17.2 and 6.1.17.3
> below. The body manufacturer or distributor must submit samples of the body to the
> ROAR Body Committee, along with the required fee, and must be a current Roar
> Industry affiliate.
> 6.1.3.4 All approved bodies are required to have the manufacturer's ID and Body number
> molded into the lower portion of the windshield or on the body below the point where a
> windshield would have been on the full scale counterpart. Otherwise, the proof of the
> legality of a questionable body is the responsibility of the driver.
> 6.1.4 When originally entered in an event, the body must be complete, neatly finished,
> painted, and trimmed. No clear areas except windshields and windows are allowed.
> No clear areas or stripes through body colors are permitted. No objectionable or
> suggestive art, decals, or lettering will be permitted.
> 6.1.5 Sharp or otherwise dangerous parts or features on a body are not per mitted.
> 6.1 BODY RULES
> 6.1.1 Bodies used in ROAR-sanctioned events must resemble vehicles used in full scale
> racing for the type of event being conducted. The ROAR Executive Committee will
> specify which body styles may be used in competition at sanctioned events.
> 6.1.2 Except for off road classes, only ROAR-approved bodies may be used in sanctioned
> events. For off -road bodies see rule 6.1.17.1.
> 6.1.3 Body Approval process:
> 6.1.3.1 An Approved Body List is maintained by the ROAR Technical Director, and published
> on the ROAR website (www.roarracing.com). If a body is not on the approved body
> list, it is not legal for use at ROAR-sanctioned events.
> 6.1.3.2 The ROAR Administrator or Technical Director can provide full details of the
> submission process on request.
> 6.1.3.3 To be approved, bodies must conform to the provisions of rule 6.1.17.2 and 6.1.17.3
> below. The body manufacturer or distributor must submit samples of the body to the
> ROAR Body Committee, along with the required fee, and must be a current Roar
> Industry affiliate.
> 6.1.3.4 All approved bodies are required to have the manufacturer's ID and Body number
> molded into the lower portion of the windshield or on the body below the point where a
> windshield would have been on the full scale counterpart. Otherwise, the proof of the
> legality of a questionable body is the responsibility of the driver.
> 6.1.4 When originally entered in an event, the body must be complete, neatly finished,
> painted, and trimmed. No clear areas except windshields and windows are allowed.
> No clear areas or stripes through body colors are permitted. No objectionable or
> suggestive art, decals, or lettering will be permitted.
> 6.1.5 Sharp or otherwise dangerous parts or features on a body are not per mitted.
> in the relevant class rules or specifications. Wheel wells must be cut out if the original
> vehicle ran that way.
> 6.1.12 Antenna openings in the body may not exceed .375" in any direction.
> 6.1.13 Cooling holes: Bodies for on-road fuel-powered cars (other than touring vehicle
> bodies) may have up to 1/3 of the windshield cut out. Bodies used on off -road fuel-
> powered cars may have up to 1/2 the windshield cut out. For touring vehicle
> windshields, one cooling opening is permitted, limited to a maximum of 60mm in any
> direction.
> 6.1.14 Refueling holes: A refueling hole is permitted in any body type for fuel-powered cars.
> The following restrictions apply:
> 6.1.14.1 The hole must be centered directly above the fuel tank filler neck .
> 6.1.14.2 For bodies where the fuel filler cap extends above the body when open, such as
> Sports/CanAm or off road buggy bodies, the clearance of the hole to the filler cap may
> not exceed .375” in any direction.
> 6.1.14.3 For closed-roof bodies, such as Touring Car bodies, where the filler cap does not
> extend above the body roofline when open, the hole may be a maximum of 30mm in
> any direction, and may not intersect with any other hole in the body. Holes for use of
> the glow igniter and carburetor tuning are allowed.
> 6.1.15 Unless otherwise stated in the relevant class rules or specifications, the rear section of
> a body may be cut out as long as the rear sides and quarter panels, including the
> taillights and side portion of the rear bumper remain intact It is recommended that
> some portion of the cut line remain visible to help speed technical inspection. If the
> body has no lower body trim line, then the fold line is considered the cut line.
> 6.1.16 Body components must remain on the vehicle, except for accidental race damage.
> 6.1.17 The following body types are authorized for use on the various track surfaces:
> 6.1.17.1 Off Road Bodies:
>  Buggy and truck bodies used in ROAR-sanctioned events should resemble those
> used in full scale off-road and stadium racing. Sedans, out-of-scale truck, and van
> bodies are prohibited.
> 6.1.17.2 On-Road Bodies:
> These include four general categories:
>  Sports Cars: Closed wheel cars designed specifically for racing in full -size series
> such as CanAm, GTP, WSC, ALMS, etc.
>  GT Cars: Modified versions of two door street cars such as GT, GT-1, TransAm,
> and T-1 Touring Cars.
>  Touring Cars: Two- or four-door sedans that have competed in a full-size Touring
> Car series.
>  Open wheel cars: Single seat, open wheeled cars that compete in CART, Formula
> 1, IRL and other similar formats.
> 6.1.17.3 Oval Bodies:
> 6.1.17.4 These include:
>  American-style Modified Stock Car (includes Outlaw Wedge and super modified),
>  Trucks such as those used in NASCAR Truck racing
>  Sprint Cars
>  Stock Cars, such as those used in NASCAR
> 
> 
> 6.2 BUMPER RULES
> 6.2.1 Bumpers are not required in all classes, but when used, they must be shock absorbing
> and non-metallic, with no sharp edges. For safety, rigid bumpers, such as fiberglass
> and composites, are not permitted.
> 6.2.2 Front bumpers must be of at least 1/8” material (3/32” for 1/12). Bumpers will not
> extend forward of the body except on off-road cars. The bumper may not extend to the
> side beyond the outer edge of the tires.
> 6.2.3 Rear bumpers must be made of a solid material with rounded edges and may not
> extend to the side beyond the outer edges of the tires, and may not extend beyond the
> rearmost part of the body except in off -road vehicles.
> 
> 6.3 SPOILER RULES
> 6.3.1 Definition: For the purposes of these rules, a spoiler is a flat plate attached to a body
> or to the trailing edge of a wing in order to increase down force and traction when a
> vehicle is traveling at speed. Except for F1/Indy Cars and Sprint Cars with front and
> rear wings, they are always located at the upper rear portion of the body.
> 6.3.2 Many R/C racing bodies have molded spoilers. In some classes, additional material
> may be added to increase the height of the spoiler. Where this is per mitted by the
> class rules or specifications, the dimension specified includes the molded spoiler.
> 6.3.3 Spoilers may not extend beyond the width of the body.
> 6.3.4 Where permitted, add-on spoiler material must be securely fastened to the body.
> 6.3.5 Spoiler side plates when used must conform to the class specific rules.
> 6.3.6 Spoilers may be clear or painted, and may carry stickers.
> 
> 6.4 SIDE DAMS
> 6.4.1 Definition: Side dams are flat plates applied to the sides of bodies to increase the
> directional stability of the vehicle when travel ing in a straight line, or to the sides of
> wings to increase the efficiency of the wing. The use of side dams is permitted in some
> classes, as indicated in class rules or specifications.
> 6.4.2 Side dams are normally used as a part of a wing set. The only exception to this rule is
> the modified stock vehicle, which may use one side dam attached to the body. If used,
> the top must be securely fastened to the opposite side of the body at the front and rear
> of the dam.
> 6.4.3 On Oval racing cars, two side plates are required on the wing. The side plate may
> extend below the wing chord (within the dimensional limitations defined in the relevant
> class specifications) but may not touch the body.
> 
> 6.5 WINGS
> 6.5.1 Definition: Wings are aerodynamic devices attached to vehicles to increase down
> force and traction when a vehicle is traveling at speed. The dimensions of wings vary
> depending on the class of racing, and are described in class rules or specifications.
> 6.5.2 Only single element or two-element wings may be used, and then only when allowed
> by the class rules.
> 6.5.3 Wing Mountings:
> 6.5.3.1 Wings should be mounted using wire or some other secure mounting system, and be
> no closer than 1/4” to the body except as provided below. The distance between the
> wing and the body is measured between the rear deck of the body and the flat portion
> of the wing chord.
> 6.5.3.2 Off-road wings may be mounted using wire or fastened directly to the chassis. There is
> no minimum clearance for off-road wings. Front wings are allowed if utilized on the
> body's full-scale counterpart. If allowed, front wing dimensions are specified in the
> class rules.
> 6.5.3.3 On-road wings, when permitted, may be mounted directly to the body without
> clearance. Front wings are allowed if utilized on the body’s full-scale counterpart.
> Driver must show proof of full-scale utilization.
> 6.5.3.4 Oval wings may be mounted to or through the rear window of the body.
> 6.5.3.5 In some classes, wings and spoilers may be used in combination. When allowed by
> the class rules, separate specifications are provided.


----------



## Railroader

I have a Mazda 6 body* with a spoiler I plan on running. Someday.





* Little Caesars Pizza!! Pizza!!


----------



## Crptracer

Thats why I didnt post the body rules itgoes on forever....
1/10 TOURING CAR T2 PROTOFORM 1497 6/5/2011 
1/10 TOURING CAR T2 PROTOFORM 1498 8/26/2011 
1/10 TOURING CAR T2 PROTOFORM PF 1505-30 2/18/2012 
1/10 TOURING CAR T2 PROTOFORM PF1465-01/PF4017 4/1/2011 
1/10 TOURING CAR T2 PROTOFORM PF1476-01/ALL PURPOSE 4/1/2011 
1/10 TOURING CAR T2 PROTOFORM PF1487-01/EFRA4017 4/1/2011 

These are the part #'s of the legal bodies also: The DNA bodies protoform 1488 bodies were held over for this season....


----------



## Crptracer

Since this is a provisional class right now....We could stray a little for the pontiac G8 since it will probably meet approval since its based on the G6 allthough its a foam body w/less downforce.....Just for everyone's info these bodies have different characteristics and will be noticeable at speed and some will be alot more twichy than others.....As far as tire compound I am going to try jayco blues they are medium firm but I think the lifespan will be alot greater than the greens but it is up to each individual....

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## Crptracer

5/12/08 T2 Body Approval Extension 
After comprehensive discussion amongst the ROAR Executive Committee, the ROAR President and the ROAR On-Road Electric Committee and in the best interest of the Paved On-Road Electric Nationals and the ROAR membership it has been decided to extend the following T2 body approvals for the remainder of the '08 calendar year. 


Parma 10074 Mohawk
Parma 10220 Type "M" 
Parma 10089 Alpha 
Protoform 1486 DNA 1 
Protoform 1488 DNA 2 
Protoform 1476-01 Dodge Stratus 3.0 (Carpet)
Protoform 1465 Mazda 6
Protoform 1487 Mazda Speed 6 
Protoform 1479 Pontiac G 
HPI HB66812 Moorespeed Mazda 
HPI HB66811 Moorespeed Type D 
McAllister M233 Lexus IS 

Remeber the 08 season incompasses 09......That completes the list....


----------



## WINSEEKER

cody you have pm


----------



## johnnyhacksaw

Crptracer said:


> 5/12/08 T2 Body Approval Extension
> After comprehensive discussion amongst the ROAR Executive Committee, the ROAR President and the ROAR On-Road Electric Committee and in the best interest of the Paved On-Road Electric Nationals and the ROAR membership it has been decided to extend the following T2 body approvals for the remainder of the '08 calendar year.
> 
> 
> Parma 10074 Mohawk
> Parma 10220 Type "M"
> Parma 10089 Alpha
> Protoform 1486 DNA 1
> Protoform 1488 DNA 2
> Protoform 1476-01 Dodge Stratus 3.0 (Carpet)
> Protoform 1465 Mazda 6
> Protoform 1487 Mazda Speed 6
> Protoform 1479 Pontiac G
> HPI HB66812 Moorespeed Mazda
> HPI HB66811 Moorespeed Type D
> McAllister M233 Lexus IS
> 
> Remeber the 08 season incompasses 09......That completes the list....




protoform nemesis # 1473 is it legal body?


----------



## wlpjr2

*Tom Meseraull*

Anyone know him, does he race at slots


----------



## BadSign

johnnyhacksaw said:


> protoform nemesis # 1473 is it legal body?


Don't see it on the ROAR site. I don't think it was ever submitted, just meant for club level.


----------



## Crptracer

johnnyhacksaw said:


> protoform nemesis # 1473 is it legal body?


 It was legal up until 12/2008.....I believe....Yeah if you google protoform 1473 it shows it has expired....But if you have painted it I wouldnt see a problem.....


----------



## johnnyhacksaw

Crptracer said:


> It was legal up until 12/2008.....I believe....Yeah if you google protoform 1473 it shows it has expired....But if you have painted it I wouldnt see a problem.....


then it would be alright? its brand new and painted up. when I used to run tc I liked the body looks & preformance for me. I have a couple of them. going to try a new body,looking into it witch one would best. any input?


----------



## Crptracer

johnnyhacksaw said:


> then it would be alright? its brand new and painted up. when I used to run tc I liked the body looks & preformance for me. I have a couple of them. going to try a new body,looking into it witch one would best. any input?


 I have always liked the DNA bodies they have alot of downforce and they really help controll the car.....I dont like a twitchy car the R9R looks to be relatively close in hood and deck lid length and width so it should be close to the DNA2 body....


----------



## Crptracer

I will have my 17.5/rubber car and VTA ready to run on Friday....Is anyone else prepared to run 17.5 this friday?


----------



## Denney

Big thanks to all the Indy racers for your help & support at the Region 5 race...it really was my first VTA race! You guys helped make the weekend a ton of fun & I appreciate you tolerating all my "newbie" VTA questions. Beginner's luck (or dumb luck...) aside, my car was working well and my driving was good enough apparently. I gotta admit though, I was pretty nervous about halfway into the main, and the rolling start kinda freaked me out...I thought we were doing some sort of VTA ceremonial "parade lap", or something...

Thanks Again,
Denney Barlage


----------



## Crptracer

DENNY you whooped some A$$ sunday luck or not.....Thats what VTA is all about we were all happy to help....Hope it takes off at your track....and nice meeting you by the way.

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## Crptracer

Railroader you have PM


----------



## Railroader

Crptracer said:


> Railroader you have PM


Replied.


----------



## Crptracer

Railroader said:


> Replied.


....dido......


----------



## Railroader

Ditto!

Dido is that female singer than Eminem backed in the late 90's


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I'm a big fan of rolling starts in VTA. The only thing that I wish is we could have an r/c pace car leading the field. I think that would help maintain a better speed.

Denney if you get a chance, what happened on the last corner of the race? Looks like you tangled with Kevin. I don't think it was for position, but Kevin showed great sportsmanship and waited for you to get straightened out before crossing the line.


----------



## Crptracer

was wandering if anyone would catch that.....


----------



## Crptracer

IndyRC_Racer said:


> I'm a big fan of rolling starts in VTA. The only thing that I wish is we could have an r/c pace car leading the field. I think that would help maintain a better speed.
> 
> Denney if you get a chance, what happened on the last corner of the race? Looks like you tangled with Kevin. I don't think it was for position, but Kevin was a great sportman and waited for you to get straightened out before crossing the line.


 Kevin was trying to get his lap back I believe and spun Denny out.....It was nice that he waited....The rolling start was nice.....


----------



## Denney

Kevin & I were laughing about that after the race...he was a lap down and we were both making a last dash run for the finish. My car was getting real sloppy the last 5-6 laps...I found out later my left front had come ~1/3 unglued & had peeled off the rim!

Denney



Crptracer said:


> Kevin was trying to get his lap back I believe and spun Denny out.....It was nice that he waited....The rolling start was nice.....


----------



## Crptracer

Ok....I may have a problem.....My 3 days of R/C wasnt enough to hold me over and now I am ready to run again...


.....Hi my name is Steve and I am an R/C-aholic........


----------



## Crptracer

Denney said:


> Kevin & I were laughing about that after the race...he was a lap down and we were both making a last dash run for the finish. My car was getting real sloppy the last 5-6 laps...I found out later my left front had come ~1/3 unglued & had peeled off the rim!
> 
> Denney


 Now thats "Drive it like you stole it"......


----------



## cwoods34

That's why you either buy the black or white rims, OR have Brian glue the tires for you


----------



## Lugnutz

Is anybody going to the VTA nationals?


----------



## Crptracer

Lugnutz said:


> Is anybody going to the VTA nationals?


Undecided....I would jump all over it if there was practice friday and all racing sat. but sunday being the mains makes it tuff the drive back was long but it looks like we would be done earlier on sunday....still debating


----------



## Crptracer

>>>FRIDAY NIGHT ROLL CALL<<<

VTA
1. ME

17.5 Rubber tire
1.ME


----------



## Railroader

Unfortunately I won't be able to race until March 13th.

See you guys then.

Might have a 17.5 Rubber tire car set up by then.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I'm planning on going to the VTA Nationals - here is a link to the thread on RCTECH.net (http://www.rctech.net/forum/electric-road/265607-usvta-trans-am-nationals-2009-a.html)

Basically the VTA Nationals will be a Sat-Sun event. Practice will be on Saturday before racing starts around 2pm. They are estimating that normal racing on Sunday should be completed sometime in the late afternoon (between 3-5pm). After all normal racing is over, there will be a 20 car main composed of the 10 best drivers from group A and group B.

I suggest that if anyone from Slots wants to "practice" for the VTA finals before-hand, that we should head over to Cincinnati and race at Tri-State on a Sunday. Their track is a similar size and usually has plenty of traction. It would be a good opportunity to fine tune a VTA setup for high bite. Ft. Wayne this past weekend had pretty good bite, but I never felt that it was excessive.


----------



## MicroRacerM18

Crptracer said:


> >>>FRIDAY NIGHT ROLL CALL<<<
> 
> VTA
> 1. ME
> 2. Steve L. (provided my batteries work)
> 
> 17.5 Rubber tire
> 1.ME


Mini Cooper
1. Steve L.


----------



## MicroRacerM18

My 4-cell batteries for VTA are on their way out. So i guess I need to make the switch to Lipo.

I was thinking about a 4000 mah battery at minimum. Any suggestions or comments? Which batteries do you recommend?

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Crptracer

Steve....I would go with the orions 3400 or 3200 lipo then you could run it in your minni to....


----------



## Crptracer

IndyRC_Racer said:


> - They are estimating that normal racing on Sunday should be completed sometime in the late afternoon (between 3-5pm). After all normal racing is over, there will be a 20 car main composed of the 10 best drivers from group A and group B.
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> ......So they are going to run there "normal race program" along w/the nationals....You sure about that? Cause that would get us out at night if there going to run the final 3 rounds and the super main and awards...
> 
> Not that its a bad thing cause I will run in the regular race program also if I go....


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Sorry, what I meant by 'normal' was that this is a VTA ONLY event and all normal VTA heats will be run and completed BEFORE the 20 car main at the end of the race event. Even if you are eligble to run in the 20 car main, there is no obligation to do so. 

Basically, "normal" VTA racing should be done late afternoon/early evening and for anyone having to drive long distance it will give us plenty of time to make it home before midnight.


----------



## Crptracer

Run for your lives the GRIZZLY is watching......Whats up Hustler....


----------



## Crptracer

Still undecided on the nats.....But thinking of a trip to OHIO....Any thoughts on that Brian...


----------



## cwoods34

So Steve... you're gonna cut me a deal on some rubbah-tyres right 

Stinkin' 1:1 vehicle has some busted springs, so that's gonna push back when I can get my 17.5 car done..... but it's gonna happen, don't you worry.....


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Cody, do you have a 17.5 chassis lined up yet? I might have something that you can use until you get your 1:1 car taken car of.

Speaking of real cars, what is the most damage caused to your own vehicle on Indiana potholes? I managed to break a wheel and bend a second wheel, damage 1 tire, and destroy 1 strut on a single pot hole a few years ago.


----------



## camgomez

for the roll call
1. VTA Miguel
2. Mini Coop Miguel
3. Mini Coop Cam (me)
4. 1/18th truck Cam (me)


At the pot holes

I had a freind ruin a bearing, a bearing carrier, and a wheel crack, the pot holes are pretty rough on your car. :freak:


----------



## cwoods34

Indy, I have an XRAY T2R chassis on its way to my house right now, I should get it this week. It is a roller except for a set of rubber tires and some JR servo. Other than that I don't have anything else for the class. I plan to just order a Havok system with a 17.5 to try it out. I could always put the Havok in my VTA and run my Sphere for 17.5. I also plan to get 2 Orion 3200 or 3400 (whichever fit in the Mini Cooper) and using 1 for Mini Cooper and 1 for VTA. I will use my current Orion 4800 for the 17.5 car. So, it's still a ways off :drunk:

PLUS I'll need another LiPo charger, no way my single ICE can keep 3 LiPo's going all night! It'll come together though, tax refund will take care of some of it, but right now I am sitting at home without any stamps nor printer paper nor printer ink, or I'd have the tax papers sent out today. ARG :freak:

I've actually had luck with potholes. I remember road construction somewhere that really thrashed my car, and it probably was what busted both rear springs. I have been wondering what that grinding noise was


----------



## cwoods34

So to answer your question Brian, unless you have an entire 17.5 car to lend out, I won't be racing it for awhile  

Also don't let me forget to bring you that one Lunsford turnbuckle on Friday. I'm bringing Bob Yelle's one-way back so he can use it so I'll be stopping by sometime but not for racing. I might check and see if Doug has a 4x set of shorter turnbuckles I can pick up. I went back to a little front kick-up and took out my pro-squat in the rear. I'm thinking that plus some shorter links in the rear as well will help reduce the car's tendency to roll.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

For anyone considering racing the VTA Nationals (VTA only event) at Harbor Hobbies in Winthrop Harbor, IL, here is a basic agenda for the weekend. There will be plenty of practice time on Sat. & Sun. so there really is no need to be there on Friday other than to secure pit space. Racing should be done early enough so that people from Central Indiana should get home late Sunday night. Also by April 4-5 we should still have daylight when driving through Chicago on our way home.



> So, if we were going to post a racing agenda for this VTA only event, it would look something like what I've posted below. I am not suggesting these are accurate times, but I based this on 80 entries having 10 heats with 8 cars in each heat (5 minute rounds + 3 minute break = 8 minutes x 10 heats = 80 minutes + 10 minutes lost time between heats = 90 minute rounds)
> 
> *Friday* April 3, 2009
> - Open to Close: Pits are open. No VTA Practice
> 
> *Saturday* April 4, 2009
> - 8 am - 1:30 pm: Controlled VTA Practice
> - 1:40 pm: Concourse and Drivers Meeting
> - 2 pm - 7 pm (approximate): 2 or 3 rounds of VTA qualifying to set Group A & Group B (3 heats if 0-59 total entries or 2 heats if 60 or more entries)
> - 7 pm - close: 3 rounds of VTA racing using "Reedy" race format
> 
> *Sunday* April 5, 2009
> - 8 am - 11 am: Controlled VTA Practice
> - 11:15 am - 4:45 pm: 3 rounds of VTA racing using "Reedy" race format
> - 5 pm - 5:30 pm: 20 car Super VTA MAIN (top 10 drivers from Group A & Group B)
> - 5:30 pm - 6 pm: Awards and Raffle after conclusion of all racing.
> 
> Using my rough agenda above based on 80 entries, this will give me plenty of time to drive back home. Can't wait for April!


----------



## cwoods34

So Indy with as bad as my car pushed with a ball diff at Summit, it'd be a safe guess to say if I would use the ball diff that I need to run a lot of drag brake? 

I think it pushed on-throttle simply because I had my steering endpoints turned down a lot from using the one-way.

I'm just thinking in the mean time until I can get outdrives or another one-way that I could race with my ball diff. I actually used it for a few weeks when I was getting started and I don't recall it having any problems getting around a track. With as far as the setup has come that might've changed, though.


----------



## BadSign

Crptracer said:


> >>>FRIDAY NIGHT ROLL CALL<<<


I'm BACK! VTA & MicroTC.

After this Friday, I'm converting the TC5 over to 17.5 Rubber, and my kids TC3 will be for VTA. They can race my micro car when they come with me!


----------



## rockin_bob13

I'm in for vta and perhaps mini cooper.


----------



## Lugnutz

In - VTA and 1/18 Truck


----------



## Part Timer

Guess I am not gonna make it this week. I have to work this Friday and won't get off in time to be there by 6. Next week I am off Friday so I hope to make it then for VTA.


----------



## Railroader

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Speaking of real cars, what is the most damage caused to your own vehicle on Indiana potholes? I managed to break a wheel and bend a second wheel, damage 1 tire, and destroy 1 strut on a single pot hole a few years ago.


Man I thought Michigan roads were bad. The pot holes out there this last week have been devastating!

I once spent over $500 for a single wheel and tire on a pot hole in Michigan back in 1996. It made me realize that those fancy chromed aluminum wheels and low profile tires don't take so well to big holes in the road.


----------



## Crptracer

I am enjoying the pot hole disscusion.....BadSign you will have to remind us what you look like its been so long and we would'nt want to miss the chance to harass you....LUGNUTZ I thought you sold that truck....P.S I am gonna be building a 17.5/foam tire car and am going to run a mystery vehicle in VTA in a couple of weeks....Im not trying to start another class I just miss foam tire's and I think I am gonna use it to try and laydown traction at slots also I want to run it at Tri-state...Plus all the travellin I did this year alot of the tracks had foam classes running...


----------



## johnnyhacksaw

Crptracer said:


> I am enjoying the pot hole disscusion.....BadSign you will have to remind us what you look like its been so long and we would'nt want to miss the chance to harass you....LUGNUTZ I thought you sold that truck....P.S I am gonna be building a 17.5/foam tire car and am going to run a mystery vehicle in VTA in a couple of weeks....Im not trying to start another class I just miss foam tire's and I think I am gonna use it to try and laydown traction at slots also I want to run it at Tri-state...Plus all the travellin I did this year alot of the tracks had foam classes running...


which tire are you going with foam or rubber for 17.5 tomorrow?


----------



## Crptracer

johnnyhacksaw said:


> which tire are you going with foam or rubber for 17.5 tomorrow?


Rubber Jaco blue....Its kinda firm but I think for longevity it will be the best...I bought a whole box of tires about 14 sets with 3 different type compounds to test to give everyone an idea of what would be the best but I think jaco blues will be the best overall....Plus they work well on asphalt as well....You coming friday....I am not sure if 17.5 will have enough to run I know WINSEEKER has a car but I think we need to shake them down to get them working well at slots...Mine plowed all most of the weekend at the regional but I think I have solved that...


----------



## Crptracer

I really appreciate all the chat and support for the 17.5 class and think it will be a great addition to friday nights at slots....Hopefully next weekend I will bring the foam car and laydown some traction....


----------



## Lugnutz

Have not sold the truck. Here is my chance. Vendetta truck, mongoose 10.5 system, sway bars. steel drive axles, foam tires, deans plugs and radio that came with the truck. It is ready to race. $250.00


----------



## Crptracer

^^^^BUY THAT TRUCK IT's FAST^^^^


----------



## Crptracer

WoW dont everybody post at once.......I cant wait till friday...


----------



## Railroader

I figure you are posting enough for about 3 people.
:wave:


----------



## MicroRacerM18

Crptracer said:


> Steve....I would go with the orions 3400 or 3200 lipo then you could run it in your minni to....


Will the 3200 or 3400 have the punch to get a VTA into the A-main? It is my goal to get a 21.5 and try and compete with the A-main racers. I am concerned that the 3400 won't have the power to keep up. It might work at Indy Slots, but after I get the car working, I hope to travel to some of the other races. Will I need a stronger battery to compete on the larger tracks?

I will worry about the Mini batteries later.


----------



## Crptracer

MicroRacerM18 said:


> Will the 3200 or 3400 have the punch to get a VTA into the A-main? It is my goal to get a 21.5 and try and compete with the A-main racers. I am concerned that the 3400 won't have the power to keep up. It might work at Indy Slots, but after I get the car working, I hope to travel to some of the other races. Will I need a stronger battery to compete on the larger tracks?
> 
> I will worry about the Mini batteries later.


 Out of town no it wont be enough...So I would go 5000.....SMC 5000 if your looking to travel some....


----------



## Crptracer

Railroader said:


> I figure you are posting enough for about 3 people.
> :wave:


Someone has to do it


----------



## Railroader

MicroRacerM18 said:


> Will the 3200 or 3400 have the punch to get a VTA into the A-main? It is my goal to get a 21.5 and try and compete with the A-main racers. I am concerned that the 3400 won't have the power to keep up. It might work at Indy Slots, but after I get the car working, I hope to travel to some of the other races. Will I need a stronger battery to compete on the larger tracks?
> 
> I will worry about the Mini batteries later.


I'd pick up a better battery. Like the SMC that steven mentioned.

For the Mini Cooper you just need the Orion 2400, and it is only ~$35.


----------



## Lugnutz

Crptracer said:


> WoW dont everybody post at once.......I cant wait till friday...


blah,blah,blah How is that? What about tonight?


----------



## Crptracer

Lugnutz said:


> blah,blah,blah How is that? What about tonight?


 Not sure...I doubt it my cars will get reasembled tonight my rubber car is almost back together and my other cars are goin together...So probably wont make it tonight....


----------



## MicroRacerM18

Crptracer said:


> Out of town no it wont be enough...So I would go 5000.....SMC 5000 if your looking to travel some....


SMC is coming out with a new 4000 pack, has anyone heard anything about that yet? TowerHobbies lists it as available the end of February.

Or is a 4000 still not enough for out of town?


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I have placed well in the A-Main at Indy Slots with a Team Checkpoint 4900, Orion 3600, and Orion 2400. The key to doing well at Indy Slots is having a car that is consistant. The SMC batteries are good batteries, but I don't think I would have improved much this past weekend had I been running one. I've found more "speed" focusing on my setup than worrying about my batteries.

If I was only going to run one car and I was only going to need one battery, the SMC 5000 is a good option for VTA. However, if I planned on having a decent battery that I could use in a Mini-Cooper and VTA I'd look at the Orion 3400.


----------



## Crptracer

MicroRacerM18 said:


> SMC is coming out with a new 4000 pack, has anyone heard anything about that yet? TowerHobbies lists it as available the end of February.
> 
> Or is a 4000 still not enough for out of town?


 SMC has a 4000 pack all ready......Its a great pack

5000 28c smc 99.00

4000 28c smc 84.95

3400 orion 74.95

For the money I would just go 5000....$20.00 seperates 3400 from 5000

These are Internet prices from NexusRacing.com


----------



## MicroRacerM18

Crptracer said:


> SMC has a 4000 pack all ready......Its a great pack
> 
> 5000 28c smc 99.00
> 
> 4000 28c smc 84.95
> 
> 3400 orion 74.95
> 
> For the money I would just go 5000....$20.00 seperates 3400 from 5000
> 
> These are Internet prices from NexusRacing.com


Tower lists the new SMC 4000 pack at $65.00, complete with deans and a hard case. It is a 25c. There is no listing for it on SMCs web site yet, and TH doesn't have much of description either.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

*On-Road Racing at Indy Slots Friday 02/27/2009*​Classes include...
*Vintage Trans Am, Mini Coopers, 1/18 scale*​*Racing starts at 7pm. Please call in your entry if running late.*

On-road practice every Thursday evening!!

Indy Slots Inc 
317-787-7568 
5135 S Emerson Ave, 
Indianapolis, IN 46237
(http://www.mapquest.com/maps?address=5135+S+Emerson+Ave,+&zipcode=46237)​
Projected roll call for Friday 02/27/2009. 

*1/18 scale vehicles: (8 vehicles last week)* 
Projected 10+ (including unlimited 1/18 Stadium Truck)
camgomez
BadSign
Lugnutz

*Mini Coopers: (10 cars last week)* - Projected 10+
Confirmed
----------
MicroRacerM18
IndyRc_Racer
camgomez
miguelgomez

Tentative
----------
rockin_bob13
Mark Lyons
Rook-E


*VTA: (12 cars last week)* - Projected 12+ (averaging 13 cars in 2009!)
Confirmed
----------
Crptracer
IndyRC_Racer
miguelgomez
BadSign
rockin_bob13
Lugnutz

Tentative
----------
Winseeker
Brian Shaw
Steve Martin
Mark Lyons
Brock Lyons
Kenny Jarvis
Rook-E
Charlie Auterburn

*17.5 Rubber TC (exhibition class)*
----------
Crptracer - Should be confirmed :tongue:


----------



## cwoods34

I thought the Orion 3400's were much cheaper than that? 

You know that feeling that you had as a little kid when you walk into the living room on Christmas, and you see a certain gift, and you know what it is, and it just lights up the day?

Just got my XRAY T2R in the mail 

I don't know what compound these rubber tires are that it came with, but they seem to be in decent shape. Also has a bag of spare parts, original box, and some manuals. I think I am going to sleep with it tonight


----------



## cwoods34

Oh and that Vendetta for sale on the previous page is very quick, I've seen it raced. Worth the money


----------



## Railroader

cwoods34 said:


> I thought the Orion 3400's were much cheaper than that?


Perhaps you are thinking of the $35 Orion 2400?


----------



## WINSEEKER

cwoods34 said:


> Oh and that Vendetta for sale on the previous page is very quick, I've seen it raced. Worth the money


that vendetta your talking about . will stand up on its rear wheel . the whole straight away!!!!!!!!!!. :thumbsup:


----------



## Crptracer

CODY....Rubba tires normally have a fine print on the rubba on the backside to tell you type....


----------



## Crptracer

:woohoo:...Its gettin crowded in here...:woohoo:


----------



## mikifiki

when are we starting the 17.5 rubber class.
will it be with lipo or 6 cell nimh???


----------



## johnnyhacksaw

Crptracer said:


> Rubber Jaco blue....Its kinda firm but I think for longevity it will be the best...I bought a whole box of tires about 14 sets with 3 different type compounds to test to give everyone an idea of what would be the best but I think jaco blues will be the best overall....Plus they work well on asphalt as well....You coming friday....I am not sure if 17.5 will have enough to run I know WINSEEKER has a car but I think we need to shake them down to get them working well at slots...Mine plowed all most of the weekend at the regional but I think I have solved that...


work'n on vta....everything goes rite i'll be there. i also have some jaco blues and some others for 17.5


----------



## Crptracer

I am lookin for a extra 17.5 motor if anyone is lookin to trade I have a bunch of rubba tires......


----------



## Railroader

mikifiki said:


> when are we starting the 17.5 rubber class.
> will it be with lipo or 6 cell nimh???


The 17.5/LiPo rubber tire class uses LiPo batteries.


----------



## mikifiki

thanks, tom. i wasn't sure.
steve the havoc brushless system 17.5 is $150 motor and speedo. the 2400mah orion lipo is $35
thats what im useing in vta but the 21.5 bl and lipo


----------



## Crptracer

Race day approaches....I cant wait....Mr.Crist you heading to cincy...heard a few of you guys were runnin LTO this weekend....Give clayton an introduction to the wall for me lol...


----------



## Crptracer

WINSEEKER you got your 17.5 ready?


----------



## WINSEEKER

Crptracer said:


> WINSEEKER you got your 17.5 ready?


yeah! just need some run time on it .


----------



## jason crist

Crptracer said:


> Race day approaches....I cant wait....Mr.Crist you heading to cincy...heard a few of you guys were runnin LTO this weekend....Give clayton an introduction to the wall for me lol...


no cincy for me 

i'm going to try to make it up saturday for some off road

something new to try .....


----------



## Railroader

Hmmmm.... new spec class anyone?!?!

http://www.hpiracing.com/kitinfo/100594/



I AM KIDDING!!!


kind of.


----------



## Crptracer

Railroader said:


> Hmmmm.... new spec class anyone?!?!
> 
> http://www.hpiracing.com/kitinfo/100594/
> 
> 
> 
> I AM KIDDING!!!
> 
> 
> kind of.


 Little close to VTA dont ya think


----------



## Railroader

Crptracer said:


> Little close to VTA dont ya think


Not with a Tamiya silver can motor and Orion 2400 LiPo. Spec racing!!!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

The HPI cup car is a 4wd Mini-Cooper sized vehicle. It most likely would have to be in a class of its own. It would be interesting if the HPI bodies for this car would fit a Tamiya Mini-Cooper, but the HPI car can use M-chassis bodies (but not sure which length chassis).


----------



## Railroader

IndyRC_Racer said:


> The HPI cup car is a 4wd Mini-Cooper sized vehicle. It most likely would have to be in a class of its own. It would be interesting if the HPI bodies for this car would fit a Tamiya Mini-Cooper, but the HPI car can use M-chassis bodies (but not sure which length chassis).


I was thinking it would be in its own class, but I (obviously) am jumping the gun. If I really wanted the class to start I'd want it to be on Saturday afternoons or wait until the summer for Friday nights.

And since this car is not released yet, it is pure speculation. I just think it looks cool! Too bad there are only three bodies so far. I do hope the mini bodies fit as this would open up the looks of the class.

And the more I think about it, Tamiya black can motors would be better, along with limiting the gearing in the spirit of VTA rules and close racing.


----------



## Railroader

OK, I drooled over the web site a little more and this popped out:



> A selection of body posts will be available to custom-fit any True Ten or M-chassis bodyshell, using a variety of body post locations. Even car designs with low-profile front ends will fit, thanks to the laydown-style front shocks! Coupe-style bodies will fit easily with the changeable rear post mount location. In short, *ANY M-chassis bodyshell will fit,* to allow you to replicate ANY car you like!


Here is the variety of body posts:


----------



## Crptracer

Thats really the same thing if you think about it....In all forms of club racing you are put into situations where you dont want to water down or take drivers from 1 class to start another...This has been mY fear w/17.5 rubber. I thought about it forever but now seems to be the time as guys are looking for an additional and more traditional class. Plus I am going to take my VTA racing back to where it started and how I think it should be...I am going to run a older chasiss 2400 or 3200 packs a basic B/L speedo and have fun..I think and would hope thats what we all do really it was the original intent...Being at the races I have been to I have noticed the Factory drivers and x factory drivers running this class and all the other things goin on for a little extra power. Now I will step it up to travel as you have to if you want to be competitive but at a club level less is more...I know Tom you were somewhat kidding but you opened the door for me. I would like to see us run 2400 or 3200 packs (orion) w/ BL/21.5... Just my 2 cents


----------



## Railroader

Crptracer said:


> I would like to see us run 2400 or 3200 packs (orion) w/ BL/21.5... Just my 2 cents


The 21.5 Novak Havok and Orion 2400 would work out great as spec electronics. Easy to find and cheap. :woohoo:

So, are you saying you'd run:
1. VTA
2. 17.5 rubber tire
and...
3. Tom's Dream Spec class? (we can call it "TDS class" and not tell anyone what it really means).


----------



## Crptracer

I was saying in VTA.....I do like the TDS but I think it is to close to VTA....Now if those could run w/the cooper's than you may have my support on that...


----------



## WINSEEKER

Crptracer said:


> Thats really the same thing if you think about it....In all forms of club racing you are put into situations where you dont want to water down or take drivers from 1 class to start another...This has been mY fear w/17.5 rubber. I thought about it forever but now seems to be the time as guys are looking for an additional and more traditional class. Plus I am going to take my VTA racing back to where it started and how I think it should be...I am going to run a older chasiss 2400 or 3200 packs a basic B/L speedo and have fun..I think and would hope thats what we all do really it was the original intent...Being at the races I have been to I have noticed the Factory drivers and x factory drivers running this class and all the other things goin on for a little extra power. Now I will step it up to travel as you have to if you want to be competitive but at a club level less is more...I know Tom you were somewhat kidding but you opened the door for me. I would like to see us run 2400 or 3200 packs (orion) w/ BL/21.5... Just my 2 cents


i agree with you there steve, i would like to see vta . more simplify. it seams that class is getting faster all the time. . the fun is starting to leave me. . or maybe im just getting to old for this. . maybe i should run the coopers.


----------



## WINSEEKER

i also think factory team drivers should not be allowed to run in vta. vta is a great entry level racing class . for people on low budgets. i was a team factory racer back in my time . so i know what can go on in the back ground . . such as top choice of the best battery. and motors , amoung other things, i feel like the pros will distroy that class,!! and that upsets me !!!!. if there so good why not go racing with the fast boys. in the upper class . let us fun guys have our fun. . 
my two cents


----------



## Crptracer

WINSEEKER said:


> i agree with you there steve, i would like to see vta . more simplify. it seams that class is getting faster all the time. . the fun is starting to leave me. . or maybe im just getting to old for this. . maybe i should run the coopers.


Bob dont do that....I am goin to run a shaft car in VTA its still fun and you cant drag me away from the class...But I found myself enjoying it more at the roar race cause I took my focus off it a little...For me I really dont care to win its nice but I enjoy seeing other guys win more and seeing them finishing higher than they have before. I am not saying you should pull over or sand bag not at all victories are sweeter when you over come the competition but leveling the playing field w/batteries and such I think helps. I know B.Smith has ran 2400's and won and thats a big statement as this shows that its your chassis setup and driving that is slowing you down. I hope that others see that and understand that....No amount of money is going to catapault you into victory lane....Spending time with the car is the only way....I hope guys like Cam and Miguel and other young guys see that and understand a little more time spent on there chassis and function of there car and keeping it consistent is worth more than anything else no to mention track time...This class (VTA) will amplify your setup problems or lack of setup knowledge and is a great teacher.....Where as 17.5 rubber will be a whole different level and isnt easier but harder where super small adjustments can change a car and know one wants a bad setup on a fast car believe me I know...


----------



## Railroader

Crptracer said:


> I was saying in VTA.....I do like the TDS but I think it is to close to VTA....Now if those could run w/the cooper's than you may have my support on that...


OK, cool.

I entered VTA when everyone was cool about it. Basic, door-to-door racing. For the most part cheap. A lot of the core Slots guys helped me out a lot. But then it became a wallet issue for me. As the class picked up across the country, seems everyone was chasing after the latest and greatest battery or ESC. When I saw the LiPo discharging starting to occur, I knew it wasn't the class for me. Now with ROAR involved I think the class will go even more overboard. ROAR just approved the 21.5 Novak just for ROAR VTA racing.

I can see how people would enjoy that level of racing, it is just not for me. I don't think the VTA racing at Slots could reign in the rules and limit the battery, not that many people would really want that.

The 17.5 rubber tire class interests me because we can limit the battery at Slots. We could even limit the ESC and motor brand. It's easy to set the rules now and open them up later. It is near impossible, and kills the class, when you try to limit the rules after the class has started.

I'd even like a GT3 w/TCS rules class even more. If you want super close door-to-door racing, this is the class.


----------



## Crptracer

Tom I understand what your saying....I dont want to limit 17.5 rubber just because I think guys could remove the upper level equipment from there cars in VTA and move them to 17.5.....But really it still will put guys at a disadvantage for racing outside of slots...I may have an alternate car for out of town...Can we run those HPI cars with cooper's


----------



## Crptracer

Railroader said:


> OK, cool.
> 
> I entered VTA when everyone was cool about it. Basic, door-to-door racing. For the most part cheap. A lot of the core Slots guys helped me out a lot. But then it became a wallet issue for me. As the class picked up across the country, seems everyone was chasing after the latest and greatest battery or ESC. When I saw the LiPo discharging starting to occur, I knew it wasn't the class for me. Now with ROAR involved I think the class will go even more overboard. ROAR just approved the 21.5 Novak just for ROAR VTA racing.
> 
> As far as the some of those statments....Remember Brian won with a havoc system and a 2400....Its the chassis setup and driving.....


----------



## Railroader

Crptracer said:


> Tom I understand what your saying....I dont want to limit 17.5 rubber just because I think guys could remove the upper level equipment from there cars in VTA and move them to 17.5.....But really it still will put guys at a disadvantage for racing outside of slots...I may have an alternate car for out of town...Can we run those HPI cars with cooper's


I am not sure about the 17.5 class then. Might not be for me.

The HPI cars are 4WD and the Tamiya M-series cars are 2WD. Can't run them together.


----------



## Railroader

Crptracer said:


> As far as the some of those statments....Remember Brian won with a havoc system and a 2400....Its the chassis setup and driving.....


Let me add, Brian Smith is one of the reasons I came back to VTA after selling my TC5. 

I am not making my point clear. It's not that I feel I need to spend money to keep up, it is the mentality that VTA is starting to create. It has become the same as any other high-end class. Not fun to me. But some people LOVE it.

And also, Think of how much faster Brian would be with a new high-end chassis with a top-dollar LiPo battery.


----------



## Railroader

WINSEEKER said:


> i feel like the pros will distroy that class,!! and that upsets me !!!!. if there so good why not go racing with the fast boys. in the upper class . let us fun guys have our fun. .
> my two cents


Exactly.

Perhaps it is time to start thinking about limiting the FDR for the Summer racing season at Slots.


----------



## Crptracer

Well another thing to consider Tom is that spec racing is high end racing close competitive racing that is the definition...I do understand your point but at the same time it all boil's down to competition....When you have open outlaw racing you can be beat by cash but in spec racing your beat by skill that has been hard for me to stare down my short comings or in abilities as a racer but those things can be fixed....You are a good racer probably better than myself...I really havent been racing onroad for very long this season has been the most I have ever raced but I love competition I dont try an throw money at it but I do like to have nice equipment....I want you to return to VTA and I think you would enjoy 17.5 rubber...There will always be evolution in every class and it goes from one extreme to the next thats just R/C


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

This is an interesting discussion on VTA. Let me offer a few observations/opinions.

VTA uses the same rubber tires and inserts, which really controls the performance of this class. Add the 21.5/lipo combo and you have basically a spec class. I would say a good setup is 75% of racing in this class and smart driving is 24% of racing in this class for a total of 99%. This leaves 1% for batteries. The more I race this class the more I realize that I'm not being beaten by batteries or motor or even newer chassis. The only thing I did at the ROAR race this past weekend to improve my car was work on setup. I used the same 4900 lipo that I've had for over 4 months in every qualifer and the Main. I turned my best lap of the weekend in the main because I improved my setup.

The cars that are doing well in VTA at all of the races I've been to are setup and driven well. The cars perform consistantly each lap and the drivers don't make mistakes or need to be marshalled. This last point, not needed to be marshalled really needs to be emphasized. At the ROAR race, Denney was qualified 4th and I was qualified 3rd. The only reason I out-qualified Denney was because he made more mistakes in the 4th round. His car was working better but I made fewer mistakes. In the main Denney won because he had a very clean run where the 1st and 2nd qualified cars kept making unforced mistakes. I'm going to post the video of the A-main and you can see this for yourself.


----------



## Crptracer

I want everyone in R/C to read our thread cause this is why we see such growth...Our abillity to discuss and post all things in a positive way shows the type and class of racers we are...


----------



## Railroader

Crptracer said:


> I want everyone in R/C to read our thread cause this is why we see such growth...Our abillity to discuss and post all things in a positive way shows the type and class of racers we are...


Jerk.


----------



## Crptracer

Well there goes that... ....LoL


----------



## Railroader

Alright, who has a 1/10 scale rolling chassis they want to sell me? I'm looking at spending less than $175 for a used one.


----------



## Crptracer

If you look at the bottom of the screen there is are core base....Now take a deep breath think of the things we are talking about: 1.to many classes 2.slowing cars down
3.Keeping it competitive 4.Summer racing. Aot of tracks worry about attendence period


----------



## Crptracer

I am buying a TC4 so I cant help ya.....But B.Smith or Cole Trickle aka Ricky Bobby Cordell might


----------



## Crptracer

There is an xray LOADED and ready for VTA on Flebay for $399.....LOADED


----------



## Railroader

Crptracer said:


> If you look at the bottom of the screen there is are core base....Now take a deep breath think of the things we are talking about:
> 1.to many classes
> 2.slowing cars down
> 3.Keeping it competitive
> 4.Summer racing.
> 
> Aot of tracks worry about attendence period


*deep breath*

1. Not really, we need to be hasty about marshaling and being ready to race.
2. Slots is smaller than most, slowing down is a good thing™
3. Should always be a priority
4. Woo Hoo!!! :woohoo:

We are lucky.

(And....

5. Starting the TDS class!!!  )


----------



## Railroader

Crptracer said:


> There is an xray LOADED and ready for VTA on Flebay for $399.....LOADED


I am looking at it... very tempting....


----------



## Crptracer

Buy it....DUDE thats straight loaded to say the least dont ya think


----------



## Crptracer

Spur the economy Tom BUY THAT CAR.....you cant touch all that for that price...


----------



## Railroader

You still like the T2 007 chassis?


----------



## Crptracer

Railroader said:


> You still like the T2 007 chassis?


Hell yeah...Thats been my VTA car most of the season...Just buy it


----------



## Crptracer

Barak Obama called and told me to tell you to buy it and it will save the economy


----------



## Crptracer

Look its Hustler....Thought I smelled somethin.....I am gonna see you sunday Grizzly


----------



## Crptracer

TOM U Have PM....Guess what it says....


----------



## Crptracer

TOM Congratulations on your purchase and welcome back we are glad to have you as always.....


----------



## Railroader

Crptracer said:


> Barak Obama called and told me to tell you to buy it and it will save the economy


Alright all you people out of a job, you better thank me.

Bought!!!


----------



## Crptracer

I should be in Sales and I am the posting champ..

09 posting champ

09 horses ass champ


----------



## Railroader

Crptracer said:


> TOM Congratulations on your purchase and welcome back we are glad to have you as always.....


You've been sitting there hitting refresh on that eBay page haven't you?!?!


----------



## Crptracer

Thank you Tom....

Barak Obama


----------



## Crptracer

Railroader said:


> You've been sitting there hitting refresh on that eBay page haven't you?!?!



Yes


----------



## Crptracer

I have nothing else to do...Waitin for a meeting to start just so everyone knows that My crew is kickin everyones a$$ on this jobsite....Power on, lights on,Heat on and they havent poured concrete or finished the roof....3mnths ahead of schedule....I tried to tell them the train was comin and they should get off the tracks....


----------



## Crptracer

:devil:.....welcome To The Darkside Tom.....


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Crptracer said:


> If you look at the bottom of the screen there is our core base....Now take a deep breath think of the things we are talking about:
> 
> 1.too many classes
> 2.slowing cars down
> 3.Keeping it competitive
> 4.Summer racing.
> 
> Aot of tracks worry about attendence period


Let's clarify some things on the above points.
1. Too many classes
I don't think you can ever have too many classes. The point is that we should focus on creating classes that compliment each other. The 1/18 classes are a good entry point and are great for a novice. They can then move up to Mini-Cooper which requires a little more car control, but is also a good entry point for novice. If you buy the right batteries/speed control you can put that into a 1/10 TC and run in VTA. If we can introduce other classes that keep cost down and allow the use of existing equipment then that would be ideal for Slots.

2. Slowing cars down
The only real issue with speed in all forms of r/c racing is differential in speed. If you have car that isn't up to speed in the straights for example it can create issues. If I notice this issue in a class, I try to help the driver who is down in speed. In my opinion is it never that the "fast" cars are too fast but the "slow" cars are too slow. Helping the "slower" driver get comfortable with their car is really what I think we should focus on. If speed were really an issue, I think we would see far more broken parts/cars at Slots. Most of the broken parts I've seen in VTA are usually the result of a poorly designed layout or driver error. Most collisions usually just flip the cars, but usually don't break parts.

3. Keeping it competitive.
Let's face it, most of us want to feel like we can win. Of the 2 classes I race at Slots (VTA & Cooper), I think we have that now. We have the benefit of racing on a smaller indoor track that rewards good driving instead of horsepower. While there are additional limitation we can put on classes, there really is no need since the track/layout itself usually levels the playing field.

4. Summer racing.
Let's keep the core classes running and hopefully run outside a few times.


----------



## Crptracer

Draxass....That mustang body got alot of compliments at the regionals....You are indeed an ARTIST with a ton of patience.....Thanks again for the awesome paint job....


----------



## Crptracer

Yokomo Bd5 http://www.teamyokomo.com/jpn/news/order_sheet/090226_bd5.pdf


----------



## Rook-E

Indyrc- you have a PM.


----------



## cwoods34

Steve did I read a few pages earlier about you purchasing a TC4........ I'm scared to look back for fear of it being true. A lot of discussion has occurred in the 24-hours that I did not log onto HobbyTalk! 

Reedy just released some low mAh LiPo's that seem to be direct competition for the Orion's that we've been discussing. It also looks like they have rounded the casing to better fit older vehicles, and it specifically mentions Tamiya. I don't know that they are TCS legal or if they will be, but they are always another option in case we were to allow them at Slots. 

Bob Yelle I will have your one-way back to you tonight, probably around 6, and Brian I will also try to remember the short turnbuckle that you have let me borrow for a few weeks now. 

I'm not so sure that the 1/18 trucks on Friday could be considered a novice class. Most of them are to the point of just being rockets on the straights, and slower/stock trucks simply get in the way and cause accidents. However, I agree that the Mini Coopers are also great gate-way vehicles.

Saturday's 1/18 racing would be much better for new drivers due to the slower layouts and greater variety of vehicles. I just think the on-road 1/18 are too fast! Not necessarily for me, but for younger kids, it can be frustrating.

Steve the 17.5 TC is slowly coming together, can't wait


----------



## johnnyhacksaw

decided to stay home. so, i can go sunday to slots for some oval. been on the sickly side for the past few day's.....tyr'n to get over it!!


----------



## Railroader

Alright you guys, this is completely off topic, but I am all googled out:

Does anyone have any info for the crawler place that is on Brookville Rd. (52) near Franklin Rd. The closest I got to finding any info is on the TSC site, but their forums are pretty locked down and I can't figure out how to join.

Thanks.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

There is a hobby store called Hobby R/C on Franklin Road near Brookville Rd. They specialize in remote controlled airplanes. They might be able to help you find what you are looking for.


----------



## BadSign

It was good to be back tonight- I missed you guys. In a strictly platonic way, of course. Rockin' made me feel particularly welcome...

Winseeker and I might as well had our cars tied together all night. We were nearly identical in every race.

And while most of the pit spots were taken by the time I arrive, there was, strangely enough, an empty seat next to Crptrcr. I think his new signature explains why.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here are the Race results for Friday 02/27/2009

Times in *bold* indicate personal best of the night

1/18 Trucks - A Main(On-Road)
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....29...5m07.193..*Mark Lyons*
....2....2....25...5m06.862..Cam Gomez
....3....7....*23...4m39.754*..Greg Cobb
....4....3....23...5m07.478..Chad Wisdom
....5....4....22...5m02.758..Jordan Wahl
....6....5....22...5m03.773..Brock Lyons
....7....8....*14...5m05.278*..Joe Sullivan
....8....6....01...0m17.834..Rich Lagler

Mini Cooper - B Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....*25...5m05.859..Craig Barrett (Bump to A)*
....2....2....*25...5m06.222*..Kyle Phillips
....3....3....*22...5m24.645*..Corey Warren
....4....4....17...5m03.464..John Grindstaff
....5....5....15...5m16.394..Mathew Kopetsky
....6....6....00...0m00.000..Scott Lagler (DNS)

Mini Cooper - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....*29...5m03.577..Mark Lyons*
....2....2....28...5m15.125..Brian Smith
....3....6....*27...5m07.213*..Miguel Gomez
....4....4....26...5m10.306..Chad Wisdom
....5....3....25...5m03.011..Steve Larracey
....6....7....25...5m08.565..Cam Gomez
....7....5....24...5m05.933..Doug James
....8....8....24...5m11.479..Craig Barrett

Vintage Trans Am - C Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....7....*28...5m10.677..Craig Barrett (Bump to A)*
....2....1....27...5m02.397..Steve Martin
....3....3....*27...5m03.744*..Steve Larracey
....4....2....27...5m08.976..Brandon Scobell
....5....4....23...5m01.775..Zach Pennington
....6....6....22...5m03.757..Bill Pennington
....7....5....22...5m07.845..Jeff Muncie

Vintage Trans Am - B Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....2....*34...5m06.025..Brian Smith (Bump to A)*
....2....1....*33...5m05.614*..Bob Yelle
....3....3....*32...5m01.770*..Brian VanderVeen
....4....5....*32...5m03.372*..Steve Vaught
....5....4....21...3m18.097..Brock Lyons
....6....7....08...1m21.455..Craig Barrett
....7....6....00...0m00.000..Chris Finnigan (DNS)

Vintage Trans Am - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
*....1....2....54...8m07.913..Bob Cordell*
....2....3....53...8m03.166..Mark Lyons
....3....7....53...8m05.534..Brian Smith
....4....5....50...8m00.914..Greg Cobb
....5....6....50...8m06.824..Charlie Auterburn
....6....1....22...3m20.061..Greg Hallenbeck
....7....4....14...2m20.438..Brian Shaw


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Quick racing recap from tonight

- 1/18 trucks saw Mark Lyons with a fast truck to take the win. Cam Gomez came in a solid 2nd. Greg Cobb had a fast vehicle but had issues with his motor shutting down, but managed to hold onto 3rd.

Mini Cooper B main saw a very close battle between Craig Barrett and Kyle Phillips. Kyle clipped a corner on the 2nd to last lap and allowed Craig to pull ahead and hold on for the victory by less than 1 second to earn the bump up to the A main.

Mini Cooper A main saw Mark Lyons drive away for the victory from the pole. Brian Smith appeared to have a fast car, but clipped one too many boards and fell back 1 lap for a 2nd place finish. Miguel had a solid run to round out the top 3.

VTA C main was a battle between the top 4 drivers. Craig Barrett got off to a slow start but drove all the way back from 7th to end up with the win and another bump-up. Steve Martin jumped out to the early lead but had a few bad laps and ended up 2nd. Steve Larracey was leading late, but due to a 23 second lap with 1 lap to go ended up in 3rd. Brandon Scobell had a few bad laps, but drove consistant to end up in 4th.

VTA B Main saw some fast drivers all hoping to earn the bump-up to the A-Main. Brian Smith jumped out to an early lead and over-came problems in qualifying for 1st and the bump to the A. Bob Yelle also had his best run of the night for 2nd. Brian VanderVeen was still trying to knock off some rust, but had his best run of the night for 3rd. Steve Vaught also had his best run in 4th.

VTA A main got off to a rough start. TQ Greg Hallenbeck got tied up in traffic and dropped back in the field. Bob Cordell and Brian Smith took advantage of the 1st turn pile-up to jump out ahead of the field. Greg was charging back to the front but tangled 1 too many times with other cars and dropped out. Bob and Brian swapped leads a few times, but Bob ended up pulling away late in the race for the win. Mark Lyons had a few bad laps early, but drove clean for the last 6 minutes to come in 2nd. Brian Smith was able to gain 5 spots on the 1st lap and was leading briefly, but karma was not on his side. A 15 second lap late was too much to overcome and finished 3rd.


----------



## Part Timer

*When do the pit spaces fill up?*

I have heard a couple guys mention not getting a pit space or almost not getting one. How early do I have to get there next week to be assured I will be able to pit? Didn't want to drive the hour and a half up there to not be able to pit and have to go home. I plan on being there around 5:30 next week.:thumbsup:

Thanks,


----------



## Railroader

IndyRC_Racer said:


> There is a hobby store called Hobby R/C on Franklin Road near Brookville Rd. They specialize in remote controlled airplanes. They might be able to help you find what you are looking for.


Unfortunately, they haven't heard anything.

From what I understand it is a hard core crawling enthusiast who set up a rock crawling course mostly for himself and has opened it up to other people as well as Tri-State Crawler guys.


----------



## Rook-E

Had a great time racing last night:thumbsup: A special thanks to B. Smith and rockin Bob for their help getting me out of the pits.


----------



## Crptracer

Part Timer said:


> I have heard a couple guys mention not getting a pit space or almost not getting one. How early do I have to get there next week to be assured I will be able to pit? Didn't want to drive the hour and a half up there to not be able to pit and have to go home. I plan on being there around 5:30 next week.:thumbsup:
> 
> Thanks,


WE WILL MAKE SPACE FOR YA.....DONT WORRY


----------



## Railroader

There's always room next to Steve Vaught!!!


----------



## Crptracer

Railroader said:


> There's always room next to Steve Vaught!!!


HA!!!!......


----------



## Crptracer

21 VTA racers last night SSSAAAWWWEEEEEEETTTTT


----------



## rockin_bob13

Think I'll stay home tomorrow and do my taxes. Carpet, bring that thing with ya next Friday.


----------



## wlpjr2

*Great Time!*

Wanted to Thank everyone for making Zach and Myself feel so welcome last night. Special Thanks to the one that let Zach borrow his body (sorry i didn't get to meet you, will next week for sure) and to Rockin Bob. We brought up the rear of the C, but had a blast! 
Bill Pennington


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Looks like Steve Vaught and Brian Smith (me) are heading separately over to Tri-State Hobbies in the Cincinnati area tomorrow/Sunday for some on-road racing. If you want directions here is a link to their website (http://www.tri-statehobbies.com/).

I'll probably just race VTA, but I might slap together a 17.5 car.


----------



## Part Timer

Crptracer said:


> WE WILL MAKE SPACE FOR YA.....DONT WORRY


Thanks, I will try to make room for you all onthe track. It has been so long I hope I am not a rolling road block.


----------



## Miller Time

Careful pitting next to Steve, the carnage may be contagious.


----------



## Crptracer

Miller Time said:


> Careful pitting next to Steve, the carnage may be contagious.


HA...HA.....I wont be able to get the VTA ready for tommorrow at cincy but I will have the rubber and foam ready.....Gonna try to get the VTA done but not lookin good....


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Just heard from Rockin_bob...he WILL be heading over to Cincy afterall.


----------



## Crptracer

Sweet....Tell him I am bringin the laptop.....


----------



## Crptracer

See you guys tomorrow....


----------



## tractionroller

*crawling*



Railroader said:


> Unfortunately, they haven't heard anything.
> 
> From what I understand it is a hard core crawling enthusiast who set up a rock crawling course mostly for himself and has opened it up to other people as well as Tri-State Crawler guys.


Hi Tom i have found an address for rox box it is 8402 Brookville Rd. I'm going to go over now and see what it's about.It's just 5 minutes from my house.


----------



## Railroader

tractionroller said:


> Hi Tom i have found an address for rox box it is 8402 Brookville Rd. I'm going to go over now and see what it's about.It's just 5 minutes from my house.


Thanks! Get what ever info if you can, such as when he's opening and letting other people in.

I live very close too, at the corner of Raymond St and Post Rd.


----------



## Crptracer

TRI-State was a blast...17.5 foam was awesome now I know why I miss it....Brian ran great....I didnt do that well was wrapped up in the foam got it runnin good and over drove it and slid out off the line and smacked a board and broke a link mount...Brian was fast as usuall....Cant wait to try it again hopefully some of you guys will join us for the trip....Nothin better than the smell of fresh trued foams and paragon in the morning...Just so you guys know I never chunked a tire.....There are ways to true as to avoid that....So stop being afraid of foam tires...A few foam cars runnin around and that traction will come up and VTA will even be better.....Hopefully a few guys will have there rubba cars ready friday....


----------



## Miller Time

Steve you got PM


----------



## Railroader

OK, so who is "tractionroller"? I am wracking my brain and it didn't take long to hurt it.


----------



## wlpjr2

*3 or 4PK*

Suggestions on which is better!


----------



## Crptracer

wlpjr2 said:


> Suggestions on which is better!


 Thats kinda like asking which glass of water taste's better.....There both nice 4p just newer technology...It would depend on price to me and the level in which you are gonna race...Myself I like the DX3R.....My 2 cents


----------



## tractionroller

Railroader said:


> OK, so who is "tractionroller"? I am wracking my brain and it didn't take long to hurt it.


My name is Rich we have talked several times at slots.I went by the place on brookville rd. and there was noone there.The sign on the door says it's an osha training center.


----------



## Railroader

tractionroller said:


> My name is Rich we have talked several times at slots.I went by the place on brookville rd. and there was noone there.The sign on the door says it's an osha training center.


Hey Rich! I remember. Just didn't connect the username with you.

i'll keep an eye and ear out for info on Rox Box.


----------



## GHBECK

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Quick racing recap from tonight
> 
> - 1/18 trucks saw Mark Lyons with a fast truck to take the win. Cam Gomez came in a solid 2nd. Greg Cobb had a fast vehicle but had issues with his motor shutting down, but managed to hold onto 3rd.
> 
> Mini Cooper B main saw a very close battle between Craig Barrett and Kyle Phillips. Kyle clipped a corner on the 2nd to last lap and allowed Craig to pull ahead and hold on for the victory by less than 1 second to earn the bump up to the A main.
> 
> Mini Cooper A main saw Mark Lyons drive away for the victory from the pole. Brian Smith appeared to have a fast car, but clipped one too many boards and fell back 1 lap for a 2nd place finish. Miguel had a solid run to round out the top 3.
> 
> VTA C main was a battle between the top 4 drivers. Craig Barrett got off to a slow start but drove all the way back from 7th to end up with the win and another bump-up. Steve Martin jumped out to the early lead but had a few bad laps and ended up 2nd. Steve Larracey was leading late, but due to a 23 second lap with 1 lap to go ended up in 3rd. Brandon Scobell had a few bad laps, but drove consistant to end up in 4th.
> 
> VTA B Main saw some fast drivers all hoping to earn the bump-up to the A-Main. Brian Smith jumped out to an early lead and over-came problems in qualifying for 1st and the bump to the A. Bob Yelle also had his best run of the night for 2nd. Brian VanderVeen was still trying to knock off some rust, but had his best run of the night for 3rd. Steve Vaught also had his best run in 4th.
> 
> VTA A main got off to a rough start. TQ Greg Hallenbeck got tied up in traffic and dropped back in the field. Bob Cordell and Brian Smith took advantage of the 1st turn pile-up to jump out ahead of the field. Greg was charging back to the front but tangled 1 too many times with other cars and dropped out. Bob and Brian swapped leads a few times, but Bob ended up pulling away late in the race for the win. Mark Lyons had a few bad laps early, but drove clean for the last 6 minutes to come in 2nd. Brian Smith was able to gain 5 spots on the 1st lap and was leading briefly, but karma was not on his side. A 15 second lap late was too much to overcome and finished 3rd.


Yeah, someone has been practicing their PIT maneuver :freak: caught a t-bone and limped along with a cracked front hub carrier, I quickly finished it off fighting to keep it alive...it wasn't in the cards.

I must say for all of the free "advice" we offer on the drivers stand, about keeping it clean, so on and so forth, it amazes how some of us advice offerers don't practice what we preach, all in good fun, of course...great racin'.


----------



## Crptracer

It is hard to stop the race into the first turn for sure.....I lag the start no matter what. Seems w/VTA that no matter what the cars gather due to different driving styles and setups in the first turn IE:drag brake /no drag brake etc. It happens everyone just needs to realize that its not a race to the first turn...Plus our track is alot like Bristol motor speedway in size so if you get tangeled up your most likely goin a lap down so everyone should keep that in mind it will help yourself and everyone else if ya just take your time thru that first turn....You have 7mins 58 sec's to get to the front after the first turn...


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Luckily for me on Friday, my cracked front hub carrier on the TC3 held together for the entire A-main. It did make for a few interesting turns however.

We have a few options to help the 1st lap in the main. I suggest we put more space between cars on the LeMans grid. Hopefully this will leave a little more room for 1st place to get through the 1st corner cleanly. We can also try another rolling start. Before we do a rolling start we must fully explain to all drivers what is expected, or it is no better than the LeMans start. 

The reward for qualifying well in on-road shouldn't be worrying about being run over in the 1st corner. Ultimately we should realize that we are running an 8 minute main (including myself). More VTA A-mains at Indy Slots have been won through clean driving than trying to make the "perfect pass" in turn one.


----------



## Railroader

My eBay seller just dropped my xray chassis in the mail. I'll be joining you guys March 13th for some VTA action as well as some mini Cooper racin'.

See ya then!


----------



## Crptracer

I say we leave it alone....What happens, happens no one deserves an advantage or a reward for where they place...It should be a gentlemens start....But I know there will be the ocassional throttle masher right at the tone....But that happens....I hope know one reads this and thinks that were a bunch of hacks...This class was developed to create door to door racing w/ alittle rubbin on the side...Not follow the leader that mentallity has ruined racing for alot of people....IE: 1/12th scale,Pan car oval,oval in general...The whole your car shouldnt touch mine... it happens......Plus it keeps guys away from trying out the class.....


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Well, the month of February belonged to Rockin Bob Cordell in VTA. He ended up taking 1st in 3 out of the 4 Fridays. Bob better put some rear-view mirrors on his car for March.

We ended up the shortest month of the year with our biggest VTA turn-out of the year. We also had 3 new VTA racers to Indy Slots as well. Despite a little fender bending, we saw multiple lead changes in all of the mains. I saw a lot smiles on Friday, especially from the new racers. Hope to see everyone back on Friday and keep up the good work.

----------

As far as the starts go, I'm not suggesting that we overly reward the top qualifiers. I just think that we should be mindful a 1st corner pile-up isn't fun for anyone other than the spectators.


----------



## BadSign

1. Space cars out more down the straight
2. Mash it if you're in front
3. Relax if you're in back
4. Pray if you're in the middle- then take it like a man!

BTW (completely off-topic here), But Joey, that paint looked great on Crptrcr's Mach 1. Great work as usual!


----------



## cwoods34

I know that the 1/12 guys use a staggered start for their races. Maybe we could try something like that but without using the timer. Perhaps let the driver ahead of you get through the first turn before you take off. Then no one would collide in the first turn but everyone would be close enough to still compete. Just a thought......


----------



## Crptracer

cwoods34 said:


> I know that the 1/12 guys use a staggered start for their races. Maybe we could try something like that but without using the timer. Perhaps let the driver ahead of you get through the first turn before you take off. Then no one would collide in the first turn but everyone would be close enough to still compete. Just a thought......


 No.....If we do that then without a seperate clock for each driver the last guy gets screwed due to the size of the track.....


----------



## mikifiki

the track is very small for the big vta cars. not even with mini coops that are like 1/2 the size of the vta's.
i think that touring cars are way to big for slots, the lease that doug has right beside indy slots would be great for the slot cars and he could open a door between slots and the slot car place thingy. it would open some good areas without the huge slotcar oval, it could be used for moveing the pit tables and put them like a lot of t's against the wall. without the tabes in the way we cold open up the area for more track.
more space the funner bigger track we would have... just thinking!


----------



## 1BrownGuy

most of us have never had a problem getting around the track in a 1/10th scale...the "smaller" track makes for better drivers. IMO theres always 1/18th scale if the tracks to small.


----------



## mikifiki

true..


----------



## Crptracer

1BrownGuy said:


> most of us have never had a problem getting around the track in a 1/10th scale...the "smaller" track makes for better drivers. IMO theres always 1/18th scale if the tracks to small.


....True dat....1/18th :freak:


----------



## Crptracer

.....We need to run some 1/10th foam on the track to get some real traction layed down


----------



## mikifiki

that be cool but with what motor and speedcontroler


----------



## Crptracer

mikifiki said:


> that be cool but with what motor and speedcontroler


 I wont even talk about that....Its hard enough to try an get 17.5/rubber tire goin....If I brought a 17.5/foam tire car and let guys run it they would be hooked...Problem is everyone is worried about tires but last weekend I ran in Ohio and ran the same set all day without chunking them once its all in how you prepp and true them.....But I will let it go...I will be happy to run rubber tire right now....


----------



## BadSign

Baby Steps!


----------



## Crptracer

BadSign said:


> Baby Steps!


So your interested....Well it would be awesome if we combined 1/12th and 1/10th on the same night or day. that way we could have a more traditional on-road program. IE: doors open @ 9am racing start at noon. It would be more realistic to run on saturday...But that may change the # of racers that attened


----------



## Crptracer

Ckimble1 you have PM


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Just wanted to take a chance to point-out the good turn-outs that we are getting on Friday nights at Indy Slots. Normally I just focus on VTA, but this time I looked at all the classes running. I combined the 1/18 classes into 1 category, but the bulk is 1/18 on-road stadium trucks (no jumps).

Friday Night on-road racing at Indy Slots (2009)

Here are the average turnouts in 2009 (9 weeks)
13.7 - VTA
09.8 - Mini Cooper
09.3 - 1/18 Vehicles
----------
36.6 - Average total entries for 2009 (9 weeks)
43.0 - Largest total entries in 2009 (01/09/09)
41.0 - Total entries last week (02/27/09)

Best invidual class turn-out in 2009
20 - VTA (02/27/09)
13 - Mini Cooper (02/27/09)
17 - 1/18 Vehicles (01/09/09 & 01/16/09)

While numbers don't tell the whole story, I think they do say that we have a pretty good formula for Friday night on-road racing at Indy Slots. Let's all keep having fun and I'll see you on the track.


----------



## cwoods34

Personally I would love a Saturday on-road program. You'd get more race-time in, especially starting at around 9 a.m. or so. You could run till the early evening and squeeze in a third round of qualifiers. Also, this will open up both Friday AND Saturday nights for racers. Even only running till 5 p.m. gives on-road plenty of time to have fun and would allow the Saturday evening crowd time to get the jumps out, practice, and start their program.

This is all just speculation of course. I know it would put a kink in a lot of people's schedules and such. However, I think this would be the ideal situation. It would also help lay down some more traction if we were allow the 1/12 to join us. If a schedule change like this ever might happen it gets my vote :thumbsup:

Plus nothin' like waking up Saturday morning to the smell of Paragon and the sound of Steve testing the boards for us


----------



## Crptracer

cwoods34 said:


> Plus nothin' like waking up Saturday morning to the smell of Paragon and the sound of Steve testing the boards for us



.......That Hurts Cody.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Part Timer

Saturday would be great for guys like me who live a while away. Plus if you ran 1/12 onthe same day I would not sell my CRC 1/12th scale.:thumbsup:


----------



## Miller Time

Crptracer said:


> .......That Hurts Cody.....:thumbsup:


Hurts the walls


----------



## Crptracer

Miller Time said:


> Hurts the walls


Awesome everyone is gettin in on it......:thumbsup:


----------



## Crptracer

Part Timer said:


> Saturday would be great for guys like me who live a while away. Plus if you ran 1/12 onthe same day I would not sell my CRC 1/12th scale.:thumbsup:


 dont hold your breath.....but know one says we cant show up and race..


----------



## Lugnutz

cwoods34 said:


> Plus nothin' like waking up Saturday morning to the smell of Paragon *and the sound of Steve testing the boards for us *



:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## ZXR_KiD

if you run 1/12 on weekends I might be able to make a showing with a VERY vintage car that has yet to let me down.
what motor/batt equipment you guys runnin? 
also what 1/10 classes you run? gonna guess TCs... what about pan cars or even better... Indy/F1?


----------



## Crptracer

Saturdays are open...But most of our guys run on Fridays... VTA 21.5/lipo majority,minni cooper tcs rules, hopefully 17.5/rubber T/C


----------



## Crptracer

Lugnutz said:


> [/B]
> :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


you guys are just plain funny today....I hardly hit anything at Slots its just out of town seems to be my nemisis......Plus how much hardware have any of you guys brought home....NONE.....Close dont cut it in R/C...you all have lost just as much as I have:lol:


----------



## ZXR_KiD

Crptracer said:


> Saturdays are open...But most of our guys run on Fridays... VTA 21.5/lipo majority,minni cooper tcs rules, hopefully 17.5/rubber T/C


that tells me nothing I have 1/10th will be competitive (all stock motors and non lipo here)

what about 1/12?


----------



## Crptracer

ZXR_KiD said:


> that tells me nothing I have 1/10th will be competitive (all stock motors and non lipo here)
> 
> what about 1/12?


 Okay 1/12th runs wens. Nights 17.5/4cell or 27t/4cell.....VTA you can run 4cell/27t or 4cell 17.5 or lipo/21.5

As of right now no one runs saturday afternoon....Friday nights is onroad 1/10th....wens nights is 1/12th


----------



## ZXR_KiD

ok, following the tire rule on the VTA or are foams allowed? I've got a body that qualifies except I have no hood number, its on the roof instead (was painted before the class was created) 

and I'm assuming GTP bodies are ok on the 1/12?

any bonus points for running a 20yr old car?


----------



## Crptracer

VTA requires certain wheels and tires and approved bodies...Yes GTP bodies I believe are fine....As far as bonus points....sorry.....I am sure your body will be fine as long as it is one that is approved but we wont stop ya from runnin it for the time being if its not....just would want you to comply as soon as possible...Also is your car 4WD...That is part of the rules...

www.usvintagetransam.com For all VTA rules and regulations....


----------



## ZXR_KiD

yea, some clubs will slide on the tire rule to allowfoams for the carpet tracks.

like I've said i've got the approved bodies but lack the tires, guess i'll find myself with a set eventually... and looks like I'll be sliding to brushless eventually aswell...stock motor classes are vanishing all over the country.


----------



## Crptracer

Hope to see ya come out and run...


----------



## Crptracer

All the allowed combos have won at slots and are competitive....Our track is tight so the difference's are hard to see....However you need good 4cell packs and a decent tuned 27t for sure....


----------



## cwoods34

Doug would crap his pants if 10 of us showed up on a Saturday morning to race


----------



## cwoods34

> .....Plus how much hardware have any of you guys brought home....NONE....


I'm not sure which would be better, bringing home a horse's ass trophy or coming home empty-handed


----------



## Lugnutz

cwoods34 said:


> I'm not sure which would be better, bringing home a horse's ass trophy or coming home empty-handed


Cody again :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## cwoods34

But in all seriousness, I wish I had a trophy like that around. I wish I had any trophy for that matter, the best I ever got were the 1st place awards from baseball years ago......


----------



## cwoods34

Unless you consider the little Indy Slots "plaques" trophies... got quite a few of those... "Runner-Up" just doesn't sound as good as "VTA Horse's Ass".

Aight Steve I'm done pokin' fun at ya.


----------



## nickcacc

I like all this Saturday racing talk....makes me feel all gooey and sticky that I might get to race again.


----------



## cwoods34

> I like all this Saturday racing talk....makes me feel all gooey and sticky that I might get to race again.


I'm not so sure I'd use the words "gooey and sticky". Unless you are talking about Paragon, then it's ok.


----------



## BadSign

nickcacc said:


> I like all this Saturday racing talk....makes me feel all gooey and sticky that I might get to race again.





cwoods34 said:


> I'm not so sure I'd use the words "gooey and sticky". Unless you are talking about Paragon, then it's ok.


I believe they have vaccines for that now.

New topic: Paint!

I've enjoyed the retro feel of VTA, but I'm looking forward to unleash on the 17.5 car. Anybody made plans for their new shells yet? Here's a template or 2 for y'all if you need it.


----------



## Crptracer

...Fellas,Fellas ,Fella....Listen all this saturday talk is useless as of right now...There are no plans to make this happen at this time! All this could only come about through the ok of management and wouldnt start till this spring or summer if at all.....Also I would like to ask all of you that are interested in the 17.5/rubber tire class please make this known to Doug to show the interest that has allready been generated as per conversation I have had with Doug they are worried about are finishing time....There needs to be a group effort made to bring actuall "cars" to the track and run this class....Please PM me or post when your cars will be ready so we can get it going.....


----------



## Crptracer

Another clarification......There isnt a foam tire 1/10th class at slots....Believe me I wish there was....I now have 9 P.M's asking about classes of 1/10th foam....Allthough it would change the face of racing at slots and prepare those that travel for racing on a traction filled surface, Right now there isnt a class...If this class was to run it would pack the house as I got the 9 P.M's within 1hour of mentioning 1/10th and foam....


----------



## Railroader

ZXR_KiD said:


> ndy/F1?


:woohoo:

I tried getting a class going, but people were only interested in running them on the Oval.


----------



## Railroader

ZXR_KiD said:


> yea, some clubs will slide on the tire rule to allowfoams for the carpet tracks.


Not in the VTA class. That is the one true equalizer in that class.


----------



## Railroader

cwoods34 said:


> Doug would crap his pants if 10 of us showed up on a Saturday morning to race





Crptracer said:


> ...Fellas,Fellas ,Fella....Listen all this saturday talk is useless as of right now...There are no plans to make this happen at this time! All this could only come about through the ok of management and wouldnt start till this spring or summer if at all.....Also I would like to ask all of you that are interested in the 17.5/rubber tire class please make this known to Doug to show the interest that has allready been generated as per conversation I have had with Doug they are worried about are finishing time....There needs to be a group effort made to bring actuall "cars" to the track and run this class....Please PM me or post when your cars will be ready so we can get it going.....





> Another clarification......There isnt a foam tire 1/10th class at slots....Believe me I wish there was....I now have 9 P.M's asking about classes of 1/10th foam....Allthough it would change the face of racing at slots and prepare those that travel for racing on a traction filled surface, Right now there isnt a class...If this class was to run it would pack the house as I got the 9 P.M's within 1hour of mentioning 1/10th and foam....


Doug has had a Saturday program relatively recently. The Recoil guys (woah!) ran a few times at noon on Saturdays.

I will be bringing the kids from the house to run Mini Coopers on Saturdays in a couple weeks. They'll be banging the boards for a couple months for sure. If anyone wants to run with us they would be welcome. It will probably be a very fast program though (as in: run heats as fast as the batteries charge).


----------



## ZXR_KiD

Railroader said:


> :woohoo:
> 
> I tried getting a class going, but people were only interested in running them on the Oval.


I also heard it was gonna be F-103s only class :drunk:

I've got 3 indys set up race ready all of them different makes (and 2 drivers ready for em) we just can't find a place that will LET us run em.

as of yet I'm having difficulties putting together pretty much anything to run with your classes up there, and unfortunatly am feeling the MAJOR withdrawls of not running a good road course program in nearly 10 years now.

I'd love to make the drive from louisville every week but untill I've got equipment for your classes I'm not gonna be able to swing it with an 11mpg truck


----------



## rail BANGER

Lets get some racing going for saturday. I'm open for anything. Crpt racer says in the spring or summer, spring starts march 20th.


----------



## Crptracer

....Well lets see what else may happen on Saturday.....Bob.C onroad at Htown maybe on sat or sunday cant remember which?


----------



## Lugnutz

We have good numbers and good people on Friday nights, lets not take a chance of the numbers going down by moving the program to Saturday. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Railroader

My only plans so far are to have a novice mini Cooper* class for Saturdays. I think keeping VTA and the normal mini cooper classes on Fridays is the only way to go.




* I operate a group home with kids under 18 years old. Right now the kids who might be racing Saturdays are 5, 7, 9, and 12. I probably won't even race with them.


----------



## Crptracer

........done........


----------



## WINSEEKER

Lugnutz said:


> We have good numbers and good people on Friday nights, lets not take a chance of the numbers going down by moving the program to Saturday. Just my 2 cents.


yes!!! you got that right greg!! i always did say , that if its not broke dont fix it. :thumbsup:

friday night racing is awsome. for vta. i dont think any body around us ,is matching our numbers


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

IndyRC_Racer said:


> I think I'm going to check out some VTA racing at the Lafayette, IN track tonight - 03/04/2009. Maybe I can build some competitive good will and get a few more of their VTA guys to try out Slots on Friday.


----------

There has been a lot of good discussion lately about on-road classes at Indy Slots. Obviously there is interest in a 1/10 class using 17.5 motors with either rubber or foam tires. I think a good suggestion for those interested in running other classes is to bring them up to the track during on-road practice (Thursday night/Saturday morning-afternoon) and see how they perform. With help from a lot of racers we determined that the VTA class was a good formula for Indy Slots. Perhaps we should consider doing the same for 17.5 

Maybe on a Thursday we can get Slots to turn on the timing computer and run a few mock races with 17.5 cars to see how they perform. We can run the same layout as Friday night and compare lap times. I'd be interested in setting up a car to do some testing. We might be better able to determine what will work at Indy Slots during practice than trying to build another class during a race night.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Crptracer

Crptracer said:


> ........done........


...1 more thing I wont be there thursday or friday night.....Rockin youll have a pm in a second....


----------



## Railroader

IndyRC_Racer said:


> ----------
> 
> There has been a lot of good discussion lately about on-road classes at Indy Slots. Obviously there is interest in a 1/10 class using 17.5 motors with either rubber or foam tires. I think a good suggestion for those interested in running other classes is to bring them up to the track during on-road practice (Thursday night/Saturday morning-afternoon) and see how they perform. With help from a lot of racers we determined that the VTA class was a good formula for Indy Slots. Perhaps we should consider doing the same for 17.5
> 
> Maybe on a Thursday we can get Slots to turn on the timing computer and run a few mock races with 17.5 cars to see how they perform. We can run the same layout as Friday night and compare lap times. I'd be interested in setting up a car to do some testing. We might be better able to determine what will work at Indy Slots during practice than trying to build another class during a race night.
> 
> Any thoughts?


You show up with four 17.5/Rubber-tire cars and they will run as a class. I have never seen three or more turned away at Indy Slots.

But practicing on Thursday is definitely a good idea.


----------



## Railroader

Crptracer said:


> ...1 more thing I wont be there thursday or friday night.....Rockin youll have a pm in a second....


You better be there next Friday night!


----------



## Crptracer

Railroader said:


> You better be there next Friday night!


 I will give it some thought.....Would like to get a chance to railroad the railroader into the wall.....Apparently thats where I spend all my time anyway.......


----------



## cwoods34

Well I'd have my 17.5 Rubber TC going within the next week BUT the repair needed on my 1:1 car is much more than I expected....... 

You know your an RC-car-aholic when you put off repairing your 1:1 vehicle so you can put more money into your 1:10 vehicles......

I should be able to come this Friday, if only to run Mini Cooper. Could also bring my 18T, too, running only 1 class an evening can get boring!

I bought 1 pair of 1" turnbuckles for my VTA car but had Doug order more. He probably won't get them in till tomorrow, PLUS I gotta do some changes on my ESC and all that so if he gets those turnbuckles in tomorrow I'll have VTA for Friday. Otherwise, I won't :freak:

I could always bring my 17.5 chassis and just push it around the track.....

...... I'm so anxious to get it running it's gonna kill me!


----------



## Crptracer

..................Foam Vs. Rubber.............

Any thoughts......


----------



## Lugnutz

List the pros and cons, never ran the rubber tires.


----------



## Crptracer

There really isnt any comparison gregg...think of your little truck compared to your VTA


----------



## Crptracer

Foam: more grip
rubber: less grip

Rubber longer life without trueing
Foam long life with trueing
Foam:Faster
Rubber:slick..throttle management
Foam: possible chunking
Foam: Lays down traction giving more traction for other classes
Rubber: picks up traction
Rubber:requires smooth line
Foam:fast and aggressive


----------



## Crptracer

were just talkin here dont get excited


----------



## Crptracer

Feel free to respond thats how disscusions work.....


----------



## Crptracer

Lookin at the bottom of the screen I can see alot of opinionated people feel free to bomb away.....


----------



## Miller Time

Rubber HAS to be set, up and driven perfect, if not it can be a very dreadfull class. It does maintain a steady rollout and the tire LOOK good but in reality should only be run 1 or 2 packs a night. It can also be hard to tell when they are worn out unless run back to back against a new set, which could lead to fixing what ain't broke. Picking up traction refers to removing it from the carpet due to what it does to the nap of the carpet

Foam can chunk if abused and/or not prepped right. It also needs roll out changed. An ill setup foam is at least drivable. It does lay down a nice groove. I did show Steve how to true tires to help prevent chunkin


----------



## Lugnutz

Crptracer said:


> There really isnt any comparison gregg...think of your little truck compared to your VTA


Great.... just what I want to do, traction roll all night.:freak::lol:


----------



## Crptracer

.....Well I was talking about the amount of grip difference between the 2 L.NUTZ


----------



## Lugnutz

What would draw a bigger number of racers?


----------



## rockin_bob13

Carpet, you have pm.


----------



## Crptracer

Thats a tough call....Foam used to be the only 1/10th class at slots....The issuie is this I am afraid rubber wont be different enough from VTA it will look faster speacially on the straight but will sacrifice that in the infield at our track...VTA will run very similar lap times...Foam on the other hand will be faster straight off in general.....In comparison a 13.5 rubber car is slower than a 17.5 foam car....I will run either I like both alot but was lookin for other opinions


----------



## Lugnutz

That is a great point about the VTA class not being different enough. I would run either one.


----------



## Lugnutz

Rockin Bob what do you think?


----------



## Crptracer

Well it is different with bodies and tires and paint of course....I think some testing is definetly going to have to happen....


----------



## Lugnutz

VTA -Carpet and outdoors
Rubber-Outdoor
Foam-Carpet


----------



## Crptracer

Just food for thought......


----------



## Lugnutz

Crptracer said:


> Well it is different with bodies and tires and paint of course....I think some testing is definetly going to have to happen....


What is different about bodies?


----------



## Crptracer

L.Nutz thats possible but generally different chassis....But that is generally the way but rubber on carpet is a big class....


----------



## Crptracer

Standard touring body as compared to VTA......Rubber and Foam bodies differ in downforce IE: nose and tail shape and size


----------



## Crptracer

.....Just give it some thought.....Keep posting I gotta run....I will check back in the A.M


----------



## Lugnutz

What do you think WINSEEKER?


----------



## Part Timer

I know I don't have a dog in this fight but from my limited experience with rubber versus foam, rubber makes you drive the car more. Think about your entry speed, who is on the outside of you, set up a move to get by someone. With foam the added traction will help a car that is not set up as well. You can drive it in harder since it will tend to stick more. A lot more point and shoot for some people.

I know, I know, who am I right? Have not been to Indy yet to run. So please feel free to disregard any and all comments:freak:

Doesn't look good for me this week. Going to be running VTA on the oval (you read it right, oval) at Terre Haute the next 2 weeks then gone out of town for a couple weekends. Hopefully I will get up there sometime.

Saturday racing appeals more to me but I know you have a great program on Friday night. I heard something about possible outdoor VTA racing on Saturdays in Indy sometime this summer? Sunday is not good for me unless I can make it after Church. I just really wish to get in a group and race regular like I did years ago. Terre Haute is winding down their indoor season in a few weeks. Is it possible to bring my VTA on Saturday afternoon and just practice? When I was there on a Saturday there was offroad cars racing.

Again, and I can't stress this enough, you won't hurt my feeling by ignoring or deleting my post since I have not ran there yet. I didn't even sleep at a Holiday Inn in a long time.


----------



## Lugnutz

Part Timer said:


> I didn't even sleep at a Holiday Inn in a long time.


You will fit in really well.:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Lugnutz

I think you can practice Saturdays until 5:00 pm, that is when they put the jumps on the track.


----------



## Lugnutz

I feel like Crptracer with all this posting.


----------



## Railroader

I can go either way with rubber v. foam. But honestly, I'd prefer foam as I am not that great at setting a car up and rubber doesn't seem to have the consistency I need. Also, Foam is different enough from VTA that it is really a very different class. I think 17.5/LiPo is going to be VERY fast for the size of Indy Slots though. I don't think 21.5 is the best option either as that is almost the same as VTA as well.

Are we looking at adopting a class at Indy Slots that races nationally, or adding another class to suit current racers and possibly draw more people in? If you want a class that draws people in, you need to keep it simple and cheap. Novak Havok combos are cheap, and Orion 2400 batteries are cheap. I'd like to see a class that incorporates both of those. Or even a Tamiya Black can or other good sealed spec-type can motor. 

We could always just limit roll-out/FDR like VTA does too. Run a class that runs nationally like 17.5 rubber or foam and limit the speeds that way.

I used to bring my 1/12th scale on Friday nights to help lay down a traction line (not that you want ME laying a line really). I might just throw a silver can and small 2S LiPo in that and play with it sometime. I also have a TT-01 with a foam setup on it now I could use to lay down some traction.

Really, I'll race a dirty sock* as has been pointed out, (but I'd prefer it had foam tires on it.)






* But NOT a 1/18th "mod" truck. NO WAY, NO HOW!!!





Part Timer said:


> Is it possible to bring my VTA on Saturday afternoon and just practice? When I was there on a Saturday there was offroad cars racing.


As Lugnutz said, you can practice from 10am to 5pm before they lay down the jumps for offroad racing.


----------



## Railroader

Lugnutz said:


> I feel like Crptracer with all this posting.


He only averages 1.88 posts per day, and you are only at 0.56 posts per day.

I am rocking it at 2.19 posts per day!!! :woohoo:


----------



## cwoods34

I agree with what was stated earlier, in that a foam car can have a bad setup but still be driveable, and that some people can just throw the car through turns because of the increased traction. 

I can go either way, I've never raced foam so it'd be a new experience.

I like foam because it seems like it could be more forgiving in terms of driving skill and setup.

But then again, I like running rubber TC classes because it makes you a better driver and "edjamacates" you on proper setup.

So, it's a toss-up for me......


----------



## Lugnutz

I would only be intrested in running a class that I can run at other tracks. I dont know about the other racers.


----------



## Lugnutz

Railroader said:


> He only averages 1.88 posts per day, and you are only at 0.56 posts per day.
> 
> I am rocking it at 2.19 posts per day!!! :woohoo:


I thought I had game


----------



## Railroader

Lugnutz said:


> I thought I had game


Noob!


----------



## Railroader

Lugnutz said:


> I would only be intrested in running a class that I can run at other tracks. I dont know about the other racers.


How do you feel about limiting FDR/Roll-out in that class? Essentially, it would only cost you a little bit more in gears.


----------



## WINSEEKER

Lugnutz said:


> What do you think WINSEEKER?


well i dont have much to say about it. i only have till the end of march. then im thru racing for the rest of the summer. be back in the fall for more of that awsome VTA!!!!!!!:wave:

I HAVE ALREADY CONVERTED MY TC RUBBER CAR BACK TO MY BACK UP VTA CAR. . ALL THE TALK ON THIS TC RUBBER CLASS OR FOAM IS TO OVERWHELMING FOR ME. . JUST GIVE ME A PLAIN AND SIMPLE VTA . AND IM HAPPY!!!!!
GOOD LUCK


----------



## Part Timer

As Lugnutz said, you can practice from 10am to 5pm before they lay down the jumps for offroad racing.[/QUOTE]

Yehaaa. :woohoo:Looks like I will be there Saturday to do some practicing. Gonna bring my VTA so me and my Son can get some track time. Gonna have to get some gears up there since it is geared for the oval (81/44). Does the shop have a good selection of gears? :woohoo:

Not sure what time in the day we will make it but I hope to be there early.

Thanks,


----------



## Crptracer

Well as far as running at other tracks every track that I have been to has both a Foam and Rubber class with the exception of Ft.Wayne they have neither....As far as which one makes you a better driver thats a tough call Foam allthough somewhat more forgiving in setup but requires a tighter line @ a higher rate of speed and any mistakes will be amplified.....Rubber requires more throttle management and braking control...The setup aspect will be noticable....The difference between a good foam setup and a not so good setup is easy to spot...same w/rubber.....


----------



## Crptracer

Railroader said:


> How do you feel about limiting FDR/Roll-out in that class? Essentially, it would only cost you a little bit more in gears.


 This would not be needed as your rollout would all be dependent on the track...Due to size....If you get crazy your just gonna be slower and inconsistent..Plus youll need to pay attention to your motor temp...This should limit the point and shoot mentality.... This is the biggest difference I think between Foam and Rubber: A rubber car needs to build and navigate and or find traction....A foam car lays a "groove" and you must dial out traction to keep a good amount of rotation in the corner.....There is such a thing of to much traction....Just cause your car rolls over doesnt mean your"traction rolling" can be just a setup issue or bad Rubber tires in foam its the same except for the bad tires allthough bad tire selection IE compound..


----------



## Crptracer

WINSEEKER said:


> I HAVE ALREADY CONVERTED MY TC RUBBER CAR BACK TO MY BACK UP VTA CAR. . ALL THE TALK ON THIS TC RUBBER CLASS OR FOAM IS TO OVERWHELMING FOR ME. . JUST GIVE ME A PLAIN AND SIMPLE VTA . AND IM HAPPY!!!!!
> GOOD LUCK


.....Sorry Bob.....But I want to run both rubber and foam....Its just not gonna happen so it is one or the other however in disscussion and watching at Tri-State last weekend I realized that the VTA wasnt that far off the rubber pace...With this in mind it got me thinkin:freak: Foam would be more beneificial to us all the way around due to the laying down of a groove...Which will make everyone better speacially if they ever want to try an event or another class.....I always try an keep everyones best intrest and what will help in mind when it comes to slots....The problem is I seem to be the only one jumping in with both feet....Some of us would rather throw up our hands and not state their opinion others dont care....This needs to be an effort from us all...I cant race myself and I cant start a class without anybody else's support....I tried with VTA and it was shrugged off until 4 of us started runnin and it blew up....The same thing can happen for another 1/10th class....When foam ran before there about 7 to 10 guys on a regular basis and I know that doesnt sound like much since we are spoiled by our VTA turnout....But like I said before it has to start somewhere and you guys need to back it or not....But make an effort one way or another if there is a genuine want for rubber over foam or better reasoning than so be it...I will run either but for my 2 cents foam would be better as a whole for Indy Slots!


----------



## Lugnutz

I think testing would be a great idea. I dont want to buy a rubber chassis and then we run foam. I will run another class, but I dont want to buy the wrong car. The one thing about foam I dont like is the maintance of the tires. I dont know if there is the same amount with rubber tires or not. If someone could comment on that it would be helpful. I think we are making progress here, just need to figure out what tire to run. Maybe a quick discussion at the track could help.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here is the video of the VTA A-main from the Roar Region 5 race on 2/22/2009 at Summit R/C Raceway in Ft Wayne, IN.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I finally figured out how I went from 3rd to 5th on the 1st lap. Greg Cobb got bumped over the boards on the 1st lap in front of my car. When I tried to avoid him it allowed 4th and 5th to pass me.
----------

Last night I raced VTA at the Lafayette, IN track. It was a light turn-out (6 cars) but we had fun. Top 3 cars were fairly evenly matched. I made a few mistakes early in the main and fell back to 3rd but was able to drive my way back to 1st.

The track was a decent size and the carpet had very good grip. Since they race on-road on Wednesday/Saturday it would be nice to get a few Indy Slots VTA racers out there on a race day and build up a little friendly rivalry. The track is about 50 miles NW of Indy on I-65.


----------



## Miller Time

Lugnutz said:


> I think testing would be a great idea. I dont want to buy a rubber chassis and then we run foam. I will run another class, but I dont want to buy the wrong car. The one thing about foam I dont like is the maintance of the tires. I dont know if there is the same amount with rubber tires or not. If someone could comment on that it would be helpful. I think we are making progress here, just need to figure out what tire to run. Maybe a quick discussion at the track could help.


Tire Maintenance is a little less with rubber, the problem is they always LOOK good even when there not. The foam inserts breakdown, the tire reacts with the tire tack. The guy who is willing to buy and rotate out 3 sets a night and let them sit till next race WILL have the edge. All of our average racers could instantly improve handling with a fresh set of rubber. The rubber tire bill may be a little less but with the handling difference the parts bill may be a little higher, at least Ft Wayne had that issue but we were running 19t/10.5, running 17.5 may help that issue.

Yes the Foam tire will need more maintenance. I like the fact when a tire is done you know it. I started Foam tire T/C again recently. 2 full race days at Tri-State and a 3 day big event race and I've only cut into 3 sets and still have enough of them left for at least one more race day. Also there are Spec fronts available from BSR that Tri-State uses on Club nights. It is a little firmer front and should help the cost.


----------



## Crptracer

The maintence is higher w/foam some what it does require a tire truer.....Rubber requires cleaning and rotation of sets of tires for longevity....It is indeed more work w/foams but the overall gain is higher....Gregg really if your gonna go w/a TC5 you should get a straight TC5 not F or R.....The standard TC5 can be ran either way....Thats what Houston is running


----------



## Crptracer

L.Nutz....you have PM


----------



## mrbighead

Crptracer said:


> Well as far as running at other tracks every track that I have been to has both a Foam and Rubber class with the exception of Ft.Wayne they have neither....As far as which one makes you a better driver thats a tough call Foam allthough somewhat more forgiving in setup but requires a tighter line @ a higher rate of speed and any mistakes will be amplified.....Rubber requires more throttle management and braking control...The setup aspect will be noticable....The difference between a good foam setup and a not so good setup is easy to spot...same w/rubber.....


 Hey Crptracer, Are you going to Carpet Nationals?:thumbsup:


----------



## Miller Time

mrbighead said:


> Hey Crptracer, Are you going to Carpet Nationals?:thumbsup:


No, he's chicken


----------



## Crptracer

mrbighead said:


> Hey Crptracer, Are you going to Carpet Nationals?:thumbsup:


 No I doubt it unless I go to watch....You better go and take down Dave man his car was fast at the regionals as it was fast last year to....


----------



## Crptracer

WINSEEKER said:


> I HAVE ALREADY CONVERTED MY TC RUBBER CAR BACK TO MY BACK UP VTA CAR. . ALL THE TALK ON THIS TC RUBBER CLASS OR FOAM IS TO OVERWHELMING FOR ME. . JUST GIVE ME A PLAIN AND SIMPLE VTA . AND IM HAPPY!!!!!
> GOOD LUCK


 Does this mean your only gonna run VTA????.....Back up car?????


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

*On-Road Racing at Indy Slots Friday 03/06/2009*​Classes include...
*Vintage Trans Am, Mini Coopers, 1/18 scale*​*Racing starts at 7pm. Please call in your entry if running late.*
On-road practice every Thursday evening!!

Indy Slots Inc 
317-787-7568 
5135 S Emerson Ave, 
Indianapolis, IN 46237
(http://www.mapquest.com/maps?address=5135+S+Emerson+Ave,+&zipcode=46237)​
Projected roll call for Friday 03/06/2009. 

*1/18 scale vehicles: (8 vehicles last week)*
Projected 8+ (including unlimited 1/18 Stadium Truck)

*Mini Coopers: (10 cars last week)*
Projected 10+

*VTA: (20 cars last week)*
Projected 13+ (averaging 13 cars in 2009!)


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

There has been a lot of interesting posts this week. Friday is almost here, and time to move from internet racing to real racing. Who and what are you racing this Friday?

Projected Roll-Call

1/18 vehicles
----------
1.
2.
3.

Mini Cooper
----------
1. IndyRC_Racer
2. RockinBob
3. CWoods
4. Mark Lyons
5. Rook-E
6. Cam G.
7. Miguel G.
8.
9.
10...

VTA
----------
1. IndyRC_Racer
2. RockinBob
3. Mark Lyons
4. Brock Lyons
5. Brian Shaw
6. Steve Martin
7. Winseeker
8. Lugnutz
9. Rook-E
10.
11.
12...


----------



## MicroRacerM18

Projected Roll-Call

1/18 vehicles
----------
1.
2.
3.

Mini Cooper
----------
1. IndyRC_Racer
2. RockinBob
3. CWoods
4. Mark Lyons
5. Rook-E
6. Cam G.
7. Miguel G.
8. Steve Larracey
9.
10...

VTA
----------
1. IndyRC_Racer
2. RockinBob
3. Mark Lyons
4. Brock Lyons
5. Brian Shaw
6. Steve Martin
7. Winseeker
8. Lugnutz
9. Rook-E
10. Steve Larracey
11.
12...


----------



## WINSEEKER

Crptracer said:


> Does this mean your only gonna run VTA????.....Back up car?????


yes vta is my # 1 class of cars to race . 
BUT!!!! i would like to run tc rubber class. this fall and winter. . as a second class . but this summer i could only run them once maybe twice a month. indoors !!!! . so ill wait and see how every one else vote to do . . 

if by chance you all vote to go with foam, i have brand new tires and wheels and a tire truer for sale . youll need it!!!!


----------



## WINSEEKER

ill be there tonight and friday vta!!!


----------



## Crptracer

WINSEEKER-RUBBER TIRE vote


----------



## Lugnutz

Crptracer said:


> WINSEEKER-RUBBER TIRE vote


Lugnutz Rubber tire vote #2

Friday Night-VTA & 1/18 truck


----------



## cwoods34

Foam would have my vote in a heartbeat but I can't afford my own tire truer. I'd also hate to lose the competitive edge just because I can't afford to have X sets of tires trued and rotated and everything. I know a racer will go through foams much quicker than rubber tires.

But that is the only thing holding me back. I know Parma just released some tires that are already very trued down, those could be a viable option. Like I said though, I'd hate for it to come down to a "tire-war" of sorts.

I should be up there to practice tonight, I'm hoping Doug got those turnbuckles in. I'd like to come tomorrow but I might have other plans. Put me as "tentative" for Mini Cooper and VTA, and maybe even 1/18.


----------



## cwoods34

To hell with it, I'll run unprepared foams and just chill at the back of the pack. I'll have enough fun just racing foam for a change.

My vote goes to foam.......


----------



## WINSEEKER

cwoods34 said:


> To hell with it, I'll run unprepared foams and just chill at the back of the pack. I'll have enough fun just racing foam for a change.
> 
> My vote goes to foam.......


cody , i have a well used but good cobra tire truer . $40.00


----------



## cwoods34

Hmmm.... that makes it even more enticing. If a foam class ends up going through I'd be happy to take it off of your hands


----------



## BadSign

I'm voting rubber.

I sold my truer and can't afford another one on my budget. Plus, if we race outside this summer, we'll eat foams even faster. I can't do that.


----------



## WINSEEKER

count me out of racing tomorrow night!!!!!!!. the track is a hazard!!!!!!!!! good luck to thos that will race on that


----------



## Railroader

Is it too fast, or too slow?

Why didn't you make any changes to it Bob?


----------



## WINSEEKER

Railroader said:


> Is it too fast, or too slow?
> 
> Why didn't you make any changes to it Bob?


bob c took charge of it . the straight starts at the end of the drivers stand and ends at the other end of the drivers stand . almost 3/4 of an oval. then four cornners in the center of the track/ and another long straight in the center. wide open track . just crazy. it cost to much mony to repair these car . im not getting into this crash fest!! and a crash fest is what it was


----------



## BadSign

Ahhh, the old standard "Roval"- world's most boring road racing. We should try a 1/12th set-up one night, just for fun. Or maybe an old micro layout.


----------



## WINSEEKER

BadSign said:


> Ahhh, the old standard "Roval"- world's most boring road racing. We should try a 1/12th set-up one night, just for fun. Or maybe an old micro layout.


roval!! thats good . if i wanted to race an oval, i would of stayed at new castle. but i want to race a road course. where you have to drive. .


----------



## BadSign

That's the same reason I can't watch endurance or bike races at Daytona. I mean, who honestly cares, when there's no challenging turns or elevation changes? The F1 track at IMS was pretty bad as well.


----------



## WINSEEKER

BadSign said:


> That's the same reason I can't watch endurance or bike races at Daytona. I mean, who honestly cares, when there's no challenging turns or elevation changes? The F1 track at IMS was pretty bad as well.


you got that right!!!


----------



## Crptracer

BadSign said:


> Ahhh, the old standard "Roval"- world's most boring road racing. We should try a 1/12th set-up one night, just for fun. Or maybe an old micro layout.


 We always run the 1/12th layout or something similar....We will be changin that layout....Sorry Rockin but you know what will happen.....I will need some help...


----------



## Crptracer

WINSEEKER said:


> count me out of racing tomorrow night!!!!!!!. the track is a hazard!!!!!!!!! good luck to thos that will race on that


 Come on out man we will change the track it cant stay like that....Cordell knows we cant leave that layout down....I can go back 10-15 pages back where we disscussed this issue...We have always had better racing on the tighter layouts from top to bottom. If we want a fast wide open track then we can run it outside... Know one leaves my layouts alone there is always room for improvement...Racing a oval w/a T is not on-road thats just lazy and lack of imagination....So if your car is setup for last nights track sorry! But in the spirit of VTA we will level the playing field by putting down a fresh layout....:wave:....Hope everyone understands....:thumbsup:


----------



## Crptracer

Rockin you have a P.M/........DUDE...


----------



## Crptracer

IndyRC_Racer said:


> *On-Road Racing at Indy Slots Friday 03/06/2009*​Classes include...
> *Vintage Trans Am, Mini Coopers, 1/18 scale*​*Racing starts at 7pm. Please call in your entry if running late.*
> On-road practice every Thursday evening!!
> 
> Indy Slots Inc
> 317-787-7568
> 5135 S Emerson Ave,
> Indianapolis, IN 46237
> (http://www.mapquest.com/maps?address=5135+S+Emerson+Ave,+&zipcode=46237)​
> Projected roll call for Friday 03/06/2009.
> 
> *1/18 scale vehicles: (8 vehicles last week)*
> Projected 8+ (including unlimited 1/18 Stadium Truck)
> 
> *Mini Coopers: (10 cars last week)*
> Projected 10+
> 
> *VTA: (20 cars last week)*
> Projected 13+ (averaging 13 cars in 2009!)


Reminder.....^^^^....


----------



## Crptracer

Rubber Vs. Foam Voting

Rubber 3......Foam 3....(all 3 foam voter's said they could run either)

Can you guys be ready to run rubber tire next week...I can for either.....This would make
a big statement...


----------



## Railroader

Crptracer said:


> Come on out man we will change the track it cant stay like that....Cordell knows we cant leave that layout down....I can go back 10-15 pages back where we disscussed this issue...We have always had better racing on the tighter layouts from top to bottom. If we want a fast wide open track then we can run it outside... Know one leaves my layouts alone there is always room for improvement...Racing a oval w/a T is not on-road thats just lazy and lack of imagination....So if your car is setup for last nights track sorry! But in the spirit of VTA we will level the playing field by putting down a fresh layout....:wave:....Hope everyone understands....:thumbsup:


Thanks for taking care of this.

The more technical layouts produced the tighter results. Faster layouts just drive people away. Myself included.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Temperatures are finally warming up, but looks like it might be a rainy evening. Sounds like a good night to be inside and race R/C cars!!


----------



## WINSEEKER

im sure most of you have figured this out already, im not a comp nurd, even tho my name winseeker always appairs at the bottom of your screen. im not setting here in front of my comp all day as it looks like. i turn my comp on in the morning and read my email then go to , on road @indy slots and there it stays all day and sometime all night. i just drop in every now and then and hit refresh and catch up on whats going on over here. so if you should ask me anything and i dont answer right away . im not ignoring you . im really not here . only my comp is. lol!!!


----------



## johnnyhacksaw

Crptracer said:


> Come on out man we will change the track it cant stay like that....Cordell knows we cant leave that layout down....I can go back 10-15 pages back where we disscussed this issue...We have always had better racing on the tighter layouts from top to bottom. If we want a fast wide open track then we can run it outside... Know one leaves my layouts alone there is always room for improvement...Racing a oval w/a T is not on-road thats just lazy and lack of imagination....So if your car is setup for last nights track sorry! But in the spirit of VTA we will level the playing field by putting down a fresh layout....:wave:....Hope everyone understands....:thumbsup:





Railroader said:


> Thanks for taking care of this.
> 
> The more technical layouts produced the tighter results. Faster layouts just drive people away. Myself included.




i agree, more technical layout. my thinking of this is....just my opinion... tighter course means the season'd driver has to work driving a tighter course, along with driving against unseason'd driver's, as fast, as he can without getting caught up in wreck. fast course...lazy driver. technical layout.....makes you a driver! thus, the words adjust track, level the field this apply's too.
i'll make it sooner or later to race some tc. all i can do here is watch and listen for now. i'll keep an eye on what comes of the out door tc racing.


----------



## cwoods34

If a track gets TOO tight and technical, however, it won't be much fun to drive since you can't let the cars "open up". I don't think we've ever had that problem, though.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here are the Race results for Friday 03/06/2009

Times in *bold* indicate personal best of the night

1/18 Trucks - b Main(On-Road)
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....2....*25...5m18.499..Brock Lyons (Bump to A)*
....2....5....*22...4m52.266*..Jordan Wahl
....3....1....22...5m12.457..Cam Gomez
....4....4....*16...5m03.072*..Darell Clevenger
....5....6....*13...5m06.860*..Matthew Kopetsky
....6....3....10...2m59.687..Ben Moss

1/18 Trucks - A Main(On-Road)
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....2....*30...5m05.025..Chris Russell*
....2....1....30...5m06.312..Greg Cobb
....3....7....27...5m00.907..Brock Lyons
....4....3....24...3m57.327..Mark Lyons
....5....4....24...4m37.283..Chad Gillum
....6....6....18...3m29.034..Chad Wisdom
....7....5....16...3m49.325..Rockie Piccione

Mini Cooper - B Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....2....25...5m09.696..*Doug James (Bump to A)*
....2....1....25...5m09.936..Miguel Gomez
....3....3....24...5m07.666..Steve Larracey
....4....6....*22...5m04.917*..Lee Goodwin
....5....5....17...4m55.324..Jason Crist
....6....7....16...5m20.409..Mathew Kopetsky
....7....4....00...0m00.000..Cam Gomez (DNS)

Mini Cooper - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....30...5m11.704..*Mark Lyons*
....2....2....*29...5m01.176*..Bob Cordell
....3....4....*29...5m07.024*..Cody Woods
....4....3....*29...5m19.732*..Brian Smith
....5....5....26...5m02.746..Chris Russell
....6....6....*26...5m08.759*..Chad Wisdom
....7....7....16...3m21.480..Doug James

Vintage Trans Am - C Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....2....*30...5m03.552..Craig Barrett (Bump to B)*
....2....1....28...5m02.283..Steve Martin
....3....3....*27...5m05.982*..Steve Larracey
....4....5....*27...5m10.322*..Miguel Gomez
....5....4....25...5m03.604..Brandon Scobell
....6....6....22...5m03.979..Bill Pennington
....7....7....00...0m00.000..Jeff Muncie (DNS)

Vintage Trans Am - B Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....4....*32...5m05.759..Chris Russell (Bump to A)*
....2....5....*32...5m08.364*..Brock Lyons
....3....1....*31...5m00.616*..Brian Shaw
....4....3....*31...5m03.233*..Charlie Auterburn
....5....7....30...5m08.109..Craig Barrett
....6....6....17...2m51.312..Steve Vaught
....7....2....02...0m26.670..Bob Yelle

Vintage Trans Am - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
*....1....4....53...8m07.002..Mark Lyons*
....2....1....53...8m09.427..Houston Thomas
....3....3....51...8m05.657..Cody Woods
....4....5....51...8m07.913..Greg Cobb
....5....7....50...8m09.210..Chris Russell
....6....6....48...8m04.916..Bob Cordell
....7....2....31...4m52.077..Brian Smith


----------



## Railroader

Nice to see Chad G. come out for a Friday night.

Looks like I missed a tough night of Mini Coopers! A lot of excellent drivers there. 

And the VTA A-Main!!! Speechless. Next Friday I will be lucky to make the b-main.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

A quick recap from the racing last night (03/06/2009).

1/18 Trucks B-Main saw Brock Lyons make up for poor qualifying to earn the bump to the A.

1/18 Trucks A-Main saw TQ Mark Lyons jump out to an early lead. Unfortunately midway in the race Mark went wide coming onto the straight and broke when he clipped the wall and ultimately had enough laps to finish 4th. Chris Russell drove a very consistant race to earn 1st. 2nd place Greg Cobb had a missile down the straight, but had some handling issues in the infield and ended up on his lid a few too many times. Brock used his bump up to round out the top 3.
----------
Mini Cooper B-Main saw some great racing for the lead. TQ Miguel jumped out to an early lead. Miguel was driving his Cooper pretty hard and clipped a few too many corner dots which allowed Doug James to sneak by to secure 1st. However, Miguel was determined to regain the lead and put the pressure on Doug. With 3 laps to go both Miguel and Doug clips the corner dots and it looked like Doug was going to pull away for the win. However, Miguel was not going to be denied and turned one of his better laps on the last lap. The race ended up in a photo finish and we had to go to the results sheet to determine the winner......DOUG JAMES!!! by .24 seconds. Doug drove a very consistant race with his Rover M03 for 1st and the bump to the A. Miguel was 2nd and Seve Larracey rounded out the top 3 running the fastest lap in the main.

Mini Cooper A-main saw TQ Mark Lyons jump out to an early lead. Bob Cordell was close on his heels and briefly had the lead whn Mark was on his lid on lap 12. However Mark has worked hard on setting up his car and charged back to the lead and ended up pulling away to a comfortable 1st place finish. Bob drove a very consistant race to end up a close 2nd. Cody Woods also drove a consistant race to finish in 3rd.
----------
(VTA results in next post)


----------



## Crptracer

Great night of racing last night...awesome turnout....Unfortunately I had some issuies in the B main car was very fast...We had a bottle neck issuie in the second turn...Which split the fenders on the Stang and snapped my titanium optimized CVD:freak:...Never seen that before... Shat happens thats racin...Cant wait till next week...Houston I think noticed that everyone has picked up the pace...Glad to see ya back Houston and I got that plate whenever ya want it let me know....Next week we will be welcoming back an old racer...Tom "Railroader" Johnson....and believe it or not I think Vandeveen will be back...C ya guys friday...


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here is a quick recap of the VTA mains

VTA C-Main saw the top 4 cars evenly qualified. In the main Steve Martin and Ben Moss had the fastest cars and swapped leads a few times early in the race. However Ben settled into a good pace and he drove his Mustang to 1st place and the bump to the B. Steve Martin ended up 2nd with his Gold/Black Camaro and Steve Larracey rounded out the top 3 with his Mustang.

VTA B-Main saw all 7 cars qualifyed very close. Bob Yelle had a good car in qualifying, but made a tire change in the main that made his car very loose and he ended up pulling out after a few laps. Steve Vaught had his Xray working well last night. Not sure what happened, but he dropped out half-way through the race. Ben Moss was able to pick a few places to finish in 5th. Charlie Auterburn debuted a nice blue Cuda body, but had 4 bad laps and ended up in 4th. TQ Brian Shaw had the fastest car in the main, but had a rough start with 5 slow laps in the beginning and 14 second lap in the middle of the race to fall back in the field. However Brian drove a very consistant 2nd half of the race to work his way back to 3rd just behind 2nd. Brock Lyons also had a good car but his unlucky number in the main was 11 as he had 4 laps of 11 seconds. Brock was chasing down the leader late in the race but clipped a corner dot on the last lap (11.76) to erase any chance of a second photo finish of the night and finished 2nd. Chris Russell drove the most consistant race of the B-main from 4th place to earn the win and the bump up to the A-Main.

VTA A-Main saw all the cars qualified within 1 lap of each other and the top 4 all at 33 laps. Start of the race saw Houston and Brian Smith jump ahead of the field. Brian was pushing Houston to drive his car pretty hard which caused Houston to clip a corner dot and he ended up on his lid in the infield. Brian drove wide and hit Houston's car to flip him back over, but in the confusion Mark Lyons took advantage of the accident to jump out to the lead. 

Brian Smith continued to press Houston, but was hugging the boards a little too close and shattered a caster block and dropped out early to finish 7th. Bob Cordell appeared to be fighting an off throttle push in the tight sections and ended up in 6th. Chris Russell used his bump up to improve 2 positions to 5th. Greg Cobb and Cody Woods were battling late for 3rd when Cody got Greg loose on the second to last lap. Greg finished in 4th. Cody had a fast car but was down a lap early due to a 16 second lap. Cody was driving hard to make up for lost time and finished the race in 3rd. TQ Houston Thomas was fighting a bit of excessive roll in the main and had to be careful not to push his car too hard. On lap 33, a (12.47) lap ended up being difference and he finished 2nd. Mark Lyons had a good car and drove the best race in the main to finish 1st. Mark never needed to be marshalled which was the difference as close as everyone was qualified.


----------



## Crptracer

Rubber Vs. Foam...

Appears Foam has taken the win between the core racers:
B.Cordell
B.Smith
C.Woods
S.Vaught
G.Cobb OTF (On The Fence)
T.Johnson
M.Lyons

Rubber:
B.Vanderveen
B.Yelle
G.Cobb OTF

Granted there are guys that will run either.....C.Woods,Myself

Lets finalize and bring'em friday...Voting ends Monday night....


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

A quick side note about VTA racing last night. Each main saw the top cars evenly matched. Other than a little fender rubbing we saw some pretty good racing especially in qualifying. The winner in each main didn't necessarily have the fastest car, but drove the cleanest race. For example 4th place won both the B and A mains.

A big thanks to everyone for making VTA a great class and Slots a fun place to race. We typically get as many VTA cars on a Friday as some tracks get for VTA at a big race. I'll be looking forward to seeing everyone at the track next Friday!!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

As far as the rubber vs. foam, let's not be pre-mature. 

In my opinion, I think an additional foam TC class might be the better option. However, I'd like to see some of the driver's that may have addtional cars do some testing before we establish another class. I'd hate to see anyone buy something for a class that might not be successful. I'll be willing to try either foam or rubber tire as I have the extra equipment. I think our goal should be test for a few weeks and let everyone know the results.

I'd be willing to set something up for on-road practice this Thursday if anyone else is interested.


----------



## BadSign

I'm not going to let my TC5 sit around and collect dust, so I guess I'll run what ever the rest of you do. But I will depend on the kindness of my fellow Indy Slots racers to true foams for me. I can't afford a truer for quite a while on my budget.


----------



## cwoods34

With regards to the foam and rubber classes...

Both will be using 17.5 and LiPo, and both will be using the same style of bodies. 

So basically it boils down to a difference in tires and setup, correct?

I don't know about others, but I already have a set of rubber tires, so it wouldn't hurt me to try out 17.5 rubber one week, then pick up or borrow a set of foams and change my setup and give foam a try another week. I don't want to speak for Steve or anything, but I know he bought a lot of rubber tires at Ft. Wayne, so perhaps he'd let someone borrow a set if they were leery about getting into 17.5 rubber.

If we go towards foam, then perhaps a few generous racers could bring their tire truers to the track regularly to allow others to use them. 

It's hard to get ANY class going regularly unless racers help each other out through parts, equipment, setups, etc., at least for the time being until everyone is set.

Just my two pennies' worth of thought


----------



## Crptracer

I agree and disagree with ya Smith....Testing is fine however the fact's are at this point that rubber has almost the same lap times: average laps in vta at the ROAR regional a-Main were in the 10's....Average laps in Rubber tire were also in the 10's...the one excepetion in rubber was Dave Johnson he was in the 9's average lap in 17.5/Foam was in the 9's across the boards....So after looking at these numbers and seeing the same at tri-state I believe that Foam is our answer....If something ever went wrong w/VTA we could just change tire's and have a rubber class......I have no issuie in bringing up some rubbers for guys to try or trueing some tires....I think we should just go foam...


----------



## Crptracer

Bump to the top.....Man no posts since saturday guess I gotta keep this thing a float..


----------



## Crptracer

Bringin my foam car friday....Maybe thursday also


----------



## Railroader

Just throwing this out there... shoot it down quickly if I am completely off...

Can a 27-turn 6-cell NiMH battery run with the 17.5 LiPo?

Just curious, don't kill me for asking.

[/ducks]


----------



## Crptracer

Railroader said:


> Just throwing this out there... shoot it down quickly if I am completely off...
> 
> Can a 27-turn 6-cell NiMH battery run with the 17.5 LiPo?
> 
> Just curious, don't kill me for asking.
> 
> [/ducks]


 Sure can....:wave:


----------



## Railroader

Really? Cause this will really open the doors for a lot of racers. Jerry Moss included.


----------



## BadSign

Looks like I'll be there Friday, but I don't think the foam car will be ready just yet- working on a tire deal right now.


----------



## cwoods34

Steve, I will bring my T2R chassis because I want to see if the LiPo tray you have will work on my chassis. The rear bulkhead/motor mount has a rounded spot for single cells but it gets in the way of a LiPo case. From the looks of it, the LiPo would fit otherwise, so it's either move it outwards with a tray or grind a lot of material from the bulkhead. 

Now that I think about it, an Orion pack MIGHT fit because they are a smaller pack, plus it will sit lower due to the cell slots on the chassis. I was hoping for a stronger battery than a 20C 3400, however, but if it has to work for the time being then so be it.

And it turns out that the servo on it is a JR 8800 I think, it's a high-speed digital servo :thumbsup:

Charlie said he had a cheap 17.5 Novak he could sell me, so I'll probably be swinging by Slots on Wednesday to remind him and/or get it from him. Also, someone (didn't catch his name) will hopefully have another Spektrum receiver for me Friday, also. So after that, it's just a battery, ESC, and body and I'll be good to go. 

I forgot that I have a set of BSR foam's that I used on my Vendetta. I can always try those out for foam.


----------



## Crptracer

cwoods34 said:


> Steve, I will bring my T2R chassis because I want to see if the LiPo tray you have will work on my chassis. The rear bulkhead/motor mount has a rounded spot for single cells but it gets in the way of a LiPo case. From the looks of it, the LiPo would fit otherwise, so it's either move it outwards with a tray or grind a lot of material from the bulkhead.
> 
> Now that I think about it, an Orion pack MIGHT fit because they are a smaller pack, plus it will sit lower due to the cell slots on the chassis. I was hoping for a stronger battery than a 20C 3400, however, but if it has to work for the time being then so be it.
> 
> And it turns out that the servo on it is a JR 8800 I think, it's a high-speed digital servo :thumbsup:
> 
> Charlie said he had a cheap 17.5 Novak he could sell me, so I'll probably be swinging by Slots on Wednesday to remind him and/or get it from him. Also, someone (didn't catch his name) will hopefully have another Spektrum receiver for me Friday, also. So after that, it's just a battery, ESC, and body and I'll be good to go.
> 
> I forgot that I have a set of BSR foam's that I used on my Vendetta. I can always try those out for foam.


I dont think the deck hit is tall enough to fit a 5000 or a 5000 w/the plate...A 3800 orion should fit or an orion in general...Whats the thickness of your chassis? I cant remember...


----------



## Crptracer

Railroader said:


> Really? Cause this will really open the doors for a lot of racers. Jerry Moss included.


 Yeah right...Its almost car show season again....Moss isnt gonna miss any of those


----------



## Crptracer

I think we all could chip in on a truer for the track or go to Doug with the Idea...I have an Idea for a contraption for collecting the chassis blow off and the mess a truer can make...I am working the kinks out....


----------



## Railroader

Crptracer said:


> Yeah right...Its almost car show season again....Moss isnt gonna miss any of those


True that.


----------



## Crptracer

We should get doug some info on the teamcrc.com clik track system



Large Trak-Pak - #TrakPak-L 
20 pieces - 10 foot straight 
20 pieces - 5 foot straight 
60 - Connectors pieces with 2 click locks 
6 - 90 degree curves 
6 - 45 degree gradual curve or kink 
4 - 135 degree sharp bends 

$1599.99

Cheaper than outdoor


www.Teamcrc.com


----------



## Miller Time

just a note the CRC clik track is short and VTA will likely pop right over.....especially with Steve on the Track


----------



## Crptracer

.......Your so funny.......


----------



## Crptracer

Crptracer said:


> Rubber Vs. Foam...
> 
> Appears Foam has taken the win between the core racers:
> B.Cordell
> B.Smith
> C.Woods
> S.Vaught
> G.Cobb OTF (On The Fence)
> T.Johnson
> M.Lyons
> B.Vanderveen(will run either)
> 
> Rubber:
> B.Vanderveen(will run either)
> B.Yelle
> G.Cobb OTF
> 
> Granted there are guys that will run either.....C.Woods,Myself
> 
> Lets finalize and bring'em friday...Voting ends Monday night....


Is there anyother opinons on this?


----------



## Lugnutz

Crptracer said:


> We should get doug some info on the teamcrc.com clik track system
> 
> 
> 
> Large Trak-Pak - #TrakPak-L
> 20 pieces - 10 foot straight
> 20 pieces - 5 foot straight
> 60 - Connectors pieces with 2 click locks
> 6 - 90 degree curves
> 6 - 45 degree gradual curve or kink
> 4 - 135 degree sharp bends
> 
> $1599.99
> 
> Cheaper than outdoor
> 
> 
> www.Teamcrc.com


Are you going to be the messenger? We all know what happens to that guy.:freak: That would be great if he were to get it.


----------



## Lugnutz

Is Doug willing to add this class on Friday nights?


----------



## Crptracer

Lugnutz said:


> Is Doug willing to add this class on Friday nights?


....HE WILL....IF WE BUILD IT HE WILL........We have ran more heats and classes before on friday nights...


----------



## Lugnutz

Crptracer said:


> We should get doug some info on the teamcrc.com clik track system
> 
> 
> 
> Large Trak-Pak - #TrakPak-L
> 20 pieces - 10 foot straight
> 20 pieces - 5 foot straight
> 60 - Connectors pieces with 2 click locks
> 6 - 90 degree curves
> 6 - 45 degree gradual curve or kink
> 4 - 135 degree sharp bends
> 
> $1599.99
> 
> Cheaper than outdoor
> 
> 
> www.Teamcrc.com


Do you think he will do this?


----------



## GHBECK

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Here are the Race results for Friday 03/06/2009
> 
> Times in *bold* indicate personal best of the night
> 
> 1/18 Trucks - b Main(On-Road)
> Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
> --------------------------------------------
> ....1....2....*25...5m18.499..Brock Lyons (Bump to A)*
> ....2....5....*22...4m52.266*..Jordan Wahl
> ....3....1....22...5m12.457..Cam Gomez
> ....4....4....*16...5m03.072*..Darell Clevenger
> ....5....6....*13...5m06.860*..Matthew Kopetsky
> ....6....3....10...2m59.687..Ben Moss
> 
> 1/18 Trucks - A Main(On-Road)
> Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
> --------------------------------------------
> ....1....2....*30...5m05.025..Chris Russell*
> ....2....1....30...5m06.312..Greg Cobb
> ....3....7....27...5m00.907..Brock Lyons
> ....4....3....24...3m57.327..Mark Lyons
> ....5....4....24...4m37.283..Chad Gillum
> ....6....6....18...3m29.034..Chad Wisdom
> ....7....5....16...3m49.325..Rockie Piccione
> 
> Mini Cooper - B Main
> Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
> --------------------------------------------
> ....1....2....25...5m09.696..*Doug James (Bump to A)*
> ....2....1....25...5m09.936..Miguel Gomez
> ....3....3....24...5m07.666..Steve Larracey
> ....4....6....*22...5m04.917*..Lee Goodwin
> ....5....5....17...4m55.324..Jason Crist
> ....6....7....16...5m20.409..Mathew Kopetsky
> ....7....4....00...0m00.000..Cam Gomez (DNS)
> 
> Mini Cooper - A Main
> Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
> --------------------------------------------
> ....1....1....30...5m11.704..*Mark Lyons*
> ....2....2....*29...5m01.176*..Bob Cordell
> ....3....4....*29...5m07.024*..Cody Woods
> ....4....3....*29...5m19.732*..Brian Smith
> ....5....5....26...5m02.746..Chris Russell
> ....6....6....*26...5m08.759*..Chad Wisdom
> ....7....7....16...3m21.480..Doug James
> 
> Vintage Trans Am - C Main
> Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
> --------------------------------------------
> ....1....2....*30...5m03.552..Craig Barrett (Bump to B)*
> ....2....1....28...5m02.283..Steve Martin
> ....3....3....*27...5m05.982*..Steve Larracey
> ....4....5....*27...5m10.322*..Miguel Gomez
> ....5....4....25...5m03.604..Brandon Scobell
> ....6....6....22...5m03.979..Bill Pennington
> ....7....7....00...0m00.000..Jeff Muncie (DNS)
> 
> Vintage Trans Am - B Main
> Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
> --------------------------------------------
> ....1....4....*32...5m05.759..Chris Russell (Bump to A)*
> ....2....5....*32...5m08.364*..Brock Lyons
> ....3....1....*31...5m00.616*..Brian Shaw
> ....4....3....*31...5m03.233*..Charlie Auterburn
> ....5....7....30...5m08.109..Craig Barrett
> ....6....6....17...2m51.312..Steve Vaught
> ....7....2....02...0m26.670..Bob Yelle
> 
> Vintage Trans Am - A Main
> Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
> --------------------------------------------
> *....1....4....53...8m07.002..Mark Lyons*
> ....2....1....53...8m09.427..Houston Thomas
> ....3....3....51...8m05.657..Cody Woods
> ....4....5....51...8m07.913..Greg Cobb
> ....5....7....50...8m09.210..Chris Russell
> ....6....6....48...8m04.916..Bob Cordell
> ....7....2....31...4m52.077..Brian Smith


My, my, my...
What was TQ Brian?


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here is my Indy Slots _realistic_ infrastructure wish list.

1. New carpet - the current carpet is fine but is showing some wear in a few spots.
2. Better public address system - the current system works okay, but due to the tall ceilings it can be tough to hear when the slot car track is running. Maybe some addtional speakers on the drag strip wall would help??
3. Better curved barriers - the 2x4 boards work well on most of the track but on the curved sections they can sometimes stick out at odd angles. Maybe there is an inexpensive solution to make curved boards?

Right now I look at racing at Indy Slots as a good cake that just needs a little icing on top. Of course I would always like a bigger cake (larger track), but I'm very happy with everything right now.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

As to the qualifying in VTA here is a quick recap below from memory. Top 6 were locked into the A-Main.

33 - (1) Houston Thomas
33 - (2) Brian Smith
33 - (3) Cody Woods
33 - (4) Mark Lyons
32 - (5) Greg Cobb - was a 32 5.00.xxx
32 - (6) Bob Cordell
32 - (7) Chris Russell - bump up (best 5 minute run in B-Main)

Last heat of VTA qualifying in the 2nd round saw some great racing actually. I think 4 of the 6 racers had their best run. We completely inverted the start order and it made for some very fun racing. It definately helped Cody as he had some clear track at the start. I was trying to chase Cody down but was never able to catch up.

I should have the track director print out qualifying and post that. Since we run 5 minute qualifiers in VTA and a 8 minute A-main, techinically everyone who ran more than 5 minutes in the A-main had a personal best on Friday - except for me since I dropped out with a broken caster block.


----------



## Lugnutz

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Here is my Indy Slots _realistic_ infrastructure wish list.
> 
> 1. New carpet - the current carpet is fine but is showing some wear in a few spots.
> 2. Better public address system - the current system works okay, but due to the tall ceilings it can be tough to hear when the slot car track is running. Maybe some addtional speakers on the drag strip wall would help??
> 3. Better curved barriers - the 2x4 boards work well on most of the track but on the curved sections they can sometimes stick out at odd angles. Maybe there is an inexpensive solution to make curved boards?
> 
> Right now I look at racing at Indy Slots as a good cake that just needs a little icing on top. Of course I would always like a bigger cake (larger track), but I'm very happy with everything right now.



I will give Indy Slots 2 sets of BOSE 141 speakers if they will use and hang them. They are new and have the mounting hardware with them.


----------



## Crptracer

If I was going to list things in order of what "I" would like:

1.Rail system
2.speaker system
3.timing software
4.modify driver stand's
5.Carpet

All these things are perfectly okay right now...But I think would be great additions....I am gonna try to get by there and I will print off the packages and see what Doug thinks..


----------



## RustyS

Someone is going to get educated on business.


----------



## Crptracer

RustyS said:


> Someone is going to get educated on business.


Is this 1/12th Rusty


----------



## Railroader

New VTA body masked today. Paint tomorrow!!! Woo hoo!

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## Crptracer

RustyS said:


> Someone is going to get educated on business.


 Well you take one attorney fee from what has been spent to get permits for outdoor and we have almost covered all of what I listed...I am not saying there wouldnt be a rise in race cost but still I think its worth it.....Seems like a good investment to me...


----------



## rockin_bob13

So build yourself a track.


----------



## Crptracer

rockin_bob13 said:


> So build yourself a track.


Now I know why some disscusions are pointless...


----------



## Railroader

Jerk.


----------



## Crptracer

In all seriousness.....Doesnt this seem like a reasonable exspense?.....Rockin your off the guest racer list when I open my track!!!!....


----------



## Crptracer

If we paid $15 to race @ 20 racers=paid in full in 18 weeks w/tax...


----------



## Crptracer

WOW the response is overwhelming........I just realized I drove 17 laps with a snapped in half CVD....AWESOME


----------



## Railroader

I'm thankful for what Doug has for us, and I'm happy with the current fee structure.

Doug knows the carpet needs to be replaced soon and is trying to get just a little bit more life out of it. When he does replace it, it will probably be during an off-season during the summer, but I wouldn't count on it this summer.

The speaker system doesn't bother me too much as I usually am on top of what is racing and what is coming up.

The timing software is sufficient for my needs.

I'd love to take a circular saw to the lean board on the driver's stand. (I think this would really be my #1)

The rail system would be nice, but the boards are working. I just wish I hit them a little less than I do.


----------



## Crptracer

Railroader said:


> I'm thankful for what Doug has for us, and I'm happy with the current fee structure.
> 
> Doug knows the carpet needs to be replaced soon and is trying to get just a little bit more life out of it. When he does replace it, it will probably be during an off-season during the summer, but I wouldn't count on it this summer.
> 
> The speaker system doesn't bother me too much as I usually am on top of what is racing and what is coming up.
> 
> The timing software is sufficient for my needs.
> 
> I'd love to take a circular saw to the lean board on the driver's stand. (I think this would really be my #1)
> 
> The rail system would be nice, but the boards are working. I just wish I hit them a little less than I do.



No one is saying that things are not sufficent.....Why is it so difficult to talk about improving things alittle.Did you type"The current fee structure"


----------



## rockin_bob13

In the words of Yoda, "There is no try, only do."


----------



## Railroader

Crptracer said:


> No one is saying that things are not sufficent.....Why is it so difficult to talk about improving things alittle.


Why is it so difficult to type a question mark? Just kidding there.

I don't mean to make it difficult to discuss these things, I am trying to have a dialog here. But an outsider might come into this thread and think we're complaining about what currently exists. Which I am not. I am quite satisfied with what we have. Thankful to be honest.

Every track I have been to lacked that last couple things that would make it perfect. I have been to one truly awesome track, but the people there were rude, aggressive, and not very helpful to new racers or visitors.

I'll trade all of that for the great group of guys we have to race with.


Crptracer said:


> Did you type"The current fee structure"


Well... yeah. Guilty!

But I am. And it is a "fee structure". $10 first class, $5 for each additional class, or $40 unlimited racing monthly fee.


----------



## Crptracer

........Check this video out its awesome its for the Underground R/C raceway in chicago.....


----------



## GHBECK

PROMOD
Ok you got my attention: foam? 17.5 or 13.5? 2cell lipo, capacity? 4wheel TC or 2 wheel ok?


----------



## wlpjr2

*Novak GT7*

Whats it worth, is it a good esc? 

Had a great time thursday and friday, and i didn't rip any fenders off friday! lol
Bill


----------



## Crptracer

GHBECK said:


> PROMOD
> Ok you got my attention: foam? 17.5 or 13.5? 2cell lipo, capacity? 4wheel TC or 2 wheel ok?


Foam....17.5...ROAR approved.....4 wheel T/C.....


----------



## Railroader

Heading up to HT North to pick up some new VTA tires.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

wlpjr2 said:


> *Novak GT7*
> 
> Whats it worth, is it a good esc?
> 
> Had a great time thursday and friday, and i didn't rip any fenders off friday! lol
> Bill


The GT7 was a top of the line brushed motor speed control when new. It is capable of running any wind brushed motor. No idea what it is worth now since brushless has started to take over. I'd guess you'd be lucky to get more than $50 for any older brushed speed control. The GT7 will not run brushless motors.

I'd suggest checking the trade forums here on Hobbytalk or eBay if you are looking to find a fair value on r/c electronics.


----------



## Crptracer

.....Friday grows near more and more everyday......


----------



## Crptracer

IndyRC_Racer said:


> *On-Road Racing at Indy Slots Friday 03/13/2009*​Classes include...
> *Vintage Trans Am, Mini Coopers, 1/18 scale*​*Racing starts at 7pm. Please call in your entry if running late.*
> On-road practice every Thursday evening!!
> 
> Indy Slots Inc
> 317-787-7568
> 5135 S Emerson Ave,
> Indianapolis, IN 46237
> (http://www.mapquest.com/maps?address=5135+S+Emerson+Ave,+&zipcode=46237)​
> Projected roll call for Friday 03/13/2009.
> 
> 
> 
> *1/18 scale vehicles: (8 vehicles last week)*
> Projected 8+ (including unlimited 1/18 Stadium Truck)
> 
> *Mini Coopers: (10 cars last week)*
> Projected 10+
> 
> *VTA: (20 cars last week)*
> Projected 13+ (averaging 13 cars in 2009!)


Friday 13th....Spooky racing......BOOOO.....CYA there.....:wave:


----------



## Luke1116

When the carpet does get replaced at Indy Slots I would just offer one suggestion. Most , if not nearly all, of the scoring problems have recently been resolved (thanks Doug and Crew !). One problem I have noticed if you come out of Turn 4 (the turn after the scoring loop) too low, it may not score your lap. I have only been racing there a little more than a year but someone said that the track had to be "scooted" to the west a little bit at one time. Therefore the start finish line is not at the apex of the turn and it's possible that if you come out of the turn real low you can miss the loop. If that is true than my suggestion is to put the start finish line at the apex of the turn therefore eliminating that problem. Let me know if I'm "out of line" here. Thanks.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Luke, sounds like you are having this problem on oval racing. We rarely have had any issues with missed laps during the on-road racing.


----------



## Luke1116

Yes - It is on oval.


----------



## RustyS

Crptracer said:


> Is this 1/12th Rusty


 
yes it is


----------



## RustyS

Luke1116 said:


> When the carpet does get replaced at Indy Slots I would just offer one suggestion. Most , if not nearly all, of the scoring problems have recently been resolved (thanks Doug and Crew !). One problem I have noticed if you come out of Turn 4 (the turn after the scoring loop) too low, it may not score your lap. I have only been racing there a little more than a year but someone said that the track had to be "scooted" to the west a little bit at one time. Therefore the start finish line is not at the apex of the turn and it's possible that if you come out of the turn real low you can miss the loop. If that is true than my suggestion is to put the start finish line at the apex of the turn therefore eliminating that problem. Let me know if I'm "out of line" here. Thanks.


 
When the track gets redone, more then likely the loop will be moved to the front stretch. This will reduce the length of cable needed and less of a chance of people kicking the cable around. Right now the noise levels are the lowest it has been since day 1. We would like the hit strength to be a little higher. If we coud get everyone sitting on the drag strip wall to be carefull with their feet, we shouldn't have any problems with the system.


----------



## cwoods34

Rusty you gots a PM......

Anyone besides me and Steve getting a foam car together or have one? I'm building up my T2R for foam first. Yeah it's a rubber chassis but it's worth a shot.


----------



## Crptracer

RustyS said:


> When the track gets redone, more then likely the loop will be moved to the front stretch. This will reduce the length of cable needed and less of a chance of people kicking the cable around. Right now the noise levels are the lowest it has been since day 1. We would like the hit strength to be a little higher. If we coud get everyone sitting on the drag strip wall to be carefull with their feet, we shouldn't have any problems with the system.


 When the track gets redone???? When is this....


:wave:
Steve


----------



## cwoods34

How can anyone have better things to do than post on HobbyTalk?

Sheesh!......


----------



## RustyS

Crptracer said:


> When the track gets redone???? When is this....
> 
> 
> :wave:
> Steve


 
The carpet is not on the list yet. The other things on your wish list have already been addressed and discussed. 

1. the PA system has been upgraded. Still need more speakers to get the job done right.
2. The drivers stand - possibly thinking about moving them both back away from track to increase visibility of corners and straightway in front of stands.
3. boards- proto-type some ideas for us:dude:


----------



## cwoods34

Instead of moving the stands backwards, why not lower or remove the "lean counter"?

The only time I ever have problems seeing either side is when someone is leaning either against or on the stand. 

This way you could also see all of the track directly in front of you.

Just a thought!


----------



## RustyS

cwoods34 said:


> Instead of moving the stands backwards, why not lower or remove the "lean counter"?
> 
> The only time I ever have problems seeing either side is when someone is leaning either against or on the stand.
> 
> This way you could also see all of the track directly in front of you.
> 
> Just a thought!


The reason they were built high was to keep people from sitting on them. Moving the stands back will change the angle of sight from a 90 degrees to 45 degrees. I think before they get lowered they would get removed. Doug like them there so people would have a place to sit their radios while waiting for the race to start.


----------



## cwoods34

They can hold the radios for a 5 minute race, so I think they'll be fine holding it for an extra 30 seconds before the race starts 

I've also seen people knock their radios off onto the track numerous times......

Not trying to be objective to everything you say, I'm just giving my 2 cents :wave:

One thing I would be worried about, though, is the very young kids who race. They usually need to use the foot stools and end up leaning on the stand, so if it were lowered or removed there'd always be the chance of a young'un falling off.


----------



## cwoods34

"Oh I'm sorry Steve, didn't mean to bump into you so hard that you fell onto the straightaway and got hit by 4 VTA cars. My bad!"


----------



## RustyS

cwoods34 said:


> They can hold the radios for a 5 minute race, so I think they'll be fine holding it for an extra 30 seconds before the race starts
> 
> I've also seen people knock their radios off onto the track numerous times......
> 
> Not trying to be objective to everything you say, I'm just giving my 2 cents :wave:
> 
> One thing I would be worried about, though, is the very young kids who race. They usually need to use the foot stools and end up leaning on the stand, so if it were lowered or removed there'd always be the chance of a young'un falling off.


I have no problems with your 2 cents. I know what you want and now you are also weighing the pros and cons of the situation. Alot of it boils down to liabilities and Doug wants the liabilities to be non-existent.


----------



## cwoods34

That's why I mentioned shoving Steve I MEAN..... the little kids possibly falling and hurting themselves or other racers' property.


----------



## Railroader

Anyone have a couple 64p pinion gears I can borrow Friday for my VTA? I am looking for something around 36t or 37t.

Currently, I have a 100t spur and a 39t pinion with a FDR of 4.36. I have a bunch of large pinions, but nothing smaller than 39. I am ordering a 126t spur to use the pinions I have now (39t-48t).

Thanks guys.


----------



## Railroader

RustyS said:


> When the track gets redone, more then likely the loop will be moved to the front stretch. This will reduce the length of cable needed and less of a chance of people kicking the cable around. Right now the noise levels are the lowest it has been since day 1. We would like the hit strength to be a little higher. If we coud get everyone sitting on the drag strip wall to be carefull with their feet, we shouldn't have any problems with the system.


This is *much* appreciated Rusty.

Something else I'd like to mention that I really appreciate is having the two different driver's stands. We get the choice of our vantage point. It also means that there are four ends to stand on instead of just two.

Thanks for your hard work Rusty!


----------



## RustyS

Railroader said:


> This is *much* appreciated Rusty.
> 
> Something else I'd like to mention that I really appreciate is having the two different driver's stands. We get the choice of our vantage point. It also means that there are four ends to stand on instead of just two.
> 
> Thanks for your hard work Rusty!


I am glad to be of any assistance. 
RC cars are my addiction and Indy Slots is the place to get my fix.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Crptracer

Instead of moving the driverstands why not just cut the upper rail supports at a 45 degree angle that will shift the rail back and will lesson the cost and thats something that could be done now without any problem. This way you change the vantage point and you still get the tall rail...If the 45 is made in the middle of the rail support you also gain a place for the stools to sit up against the bottom part of the rail so no one will trip over them as they come onto the driverstand...somethin like what I drew down below...

_ 
/
l


----------



## Crptracer

As far as the scoring system goes it would be nice to have it to where we could get lap times during practice......Baby steps I know.....The P/A system seems to work when Doug uses it....But when Davie Lee uses it its not understandable...Like its on the speedrome setting for the echo effect....echo effect....echo effect....echo effect...


----------



## Crptracer

Check this out...


----------



## GHBECK

CRPTRACER, love the jpg!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I suggest keeping the rail on the driver's stand to help prevent drivers from walking directly on the track from the stand during racing. While this has never been an issue on Fridays during on-road racing, I understand that there has been some issues on the oval nights. 

Anything that we can do to discourage racers from turn-marshalling their own cars during racing is probably a good thing.


----------



## Crptracer

On-Road Racing at Indy Slots Friday 03/13/2009


Classes include...
Vintage Trans Am, Mini Coopers, 1/18 scale


Racing starts at 7pm. Please call in your entry if running late.
On-road practice every Thursday evening!!

Indy Slots Inc 
317-787-7568 
5135 S Emerson Ave, 
Indianapolis, IN 46237
(http://www.mapquest.com/maps?address...&zipcode=46237)

Projected roll call for Friday 03/13/2009. 



1/18 scale vehicles: (8 vehicles last week)
Projected 8+ (including unlimited 1/18 Stadium Truck)

Mini Coopers: (10 cars last week)
Projected 10+

VTA: (20 cars last week)
Projected 13+ (averaging 13 cars in 2009!)


Just a reminder....Should see over 20 VTA cars this week


----------



## Railroader

Roll call?


----------



## rockin_bob13

Kenny, your car is ready at the store. I'm there 'til 8. It still need some parts. You can put those on.BC


----------



## Railroader

IndyRC_Racer said:


> I suggest keeping the rail on the driver's stand to help prevent drivers from walking directly on the track from the stand during racing. While this has never been an issue on Fridays during on-road racing, I understand that there has been some issues on the oval nights.
> 
> Anything that we can do to discourage racers from turn-marshalling their own cars during racing is probably a good thing.


This is a VERY good point. The oval guys have already had guys standing and driving at the track access points so they could marshal their own cars. If the rail were moved completely it would be much worse. Plus, I think it would be a major liability if some one slipped and sprained their ankle.

The Friday night guys have been very respectful not to lean on the rail. And we also comment politely to those few who have in the past.


----------



## Crptracer

Projected Racers:

IndyRC Racer
WINSEEKER
LUGNUTZ
Railroader
RockinBob
Crptracer
1brownguy
Draxass
M.Lyons
B.Lyons
B.Shaw
S.Martin
CWoods
BadSign
Charlie
S.Larracey
M.Gomez

There is at least 3 names I cant recall


----------



## Crptracer

I wasnt talking about removing the rail just cutting the supports and off setting them back at a 45 degree angle leaving the rail at the same height just kicking it back about 18inches....


----------



## Crptracer

Railroader you have PM.......Rockin you will have pm in less than 5


----------



## RustyS

Crptracer said:


> Instead of moving the driverstands why not just cut the upper rail supports at a 45 degree angle that will shift the rail back and will lesson the cost and thats something that could be done now without any problem. This way you change the vantage point and you still get the tall rail...If the 45 is made in the middle of the rail support you also gain a place for the stools to sit up against the bottom part of the rail so no one will trip over them as they come onto the driverstand...somethin like what I drew down below...
> 
> _
> /
> l


Putting the rail on a 45 would lower it. Then we would need to brace it because people would still lean on it. It would also reduce the width of the stand and you wouldn't want me to squeeze behind you while your practicing. You might forget what you were doing


----------



## Crptracer

RustyS said:


> Putting the rail on a 45 would lower it. Then we would need to brace it because people would still lean on it. It would also reduce the width of the stand and you wouldn't want me to squeeze behind you while your practicing. You might forget what you were doing


 Dude the stand is wide enough....Okay just so to make this plain and simple I am not making it shorter just wanting to kick the upper half back....If you really thought about it it would be obvious...This would allow ample viewing of the track for all the drivers on the stand and would not decrease the floor space behind the stand(between the stand and the wall) by angleing the stand back you also gain a little more downward view of your carif the layout takes you close to the stand...


----------



## Railroader

This rail is becoming more of an issue than it needs to be. 

One thing they do in Elkhart is they have the same height of rail with a shelf sized cap like Slots does, but they also have a 1/2" x 1" board on the track-side top of the shelf to keep stuff from falling off onto the track. And now that I think about it, I have never seen anyone lean on it. All that would be required at Slots is to nail a board to the current cap board. I have the lumber in my garage available for free.


----------



## Railroader

Crptracer said:


> Dude the stand is wide enough....Okay just so to make this plain and simple I am not making it shorter just wanting to kick the upper half back....If you really thought about it it would be obvious...This would allow ample viewing of the track for all the drivers on the stand and would not decrease the floor space behind the stand(between the stand and the wall) by angleing the stand back you also gain a little more downward view of your carif the layout takes you close to the stand...


Steve, I was confused by this comment from you:



> kicking it back about 18inches....


Even to me, this sounds like you want to make the driver's stand narrower.


----------



## Crptracer

Railroader said:


> This rail is becoming more of an issue than it needs to be.
> 
> One thing they do in Elkhart is they have the same height of rail with a shelf sized cap like Slots does, but they also have a 1/2" x 1" board on the track-side top of the shelf to keep stuff from falling off onto the track. And now that I think about it, I have never seen anyone lean on it. All that would be required at Slots is to nail a board to the current cap board. I have the lumber in my garage available for free.



That is a great idea.....But it is a problem with the growth we have seen and the way that guys hold there controllers...The stands are great for oval but not onroad.....By setting them back it gives you more viewing without the constant controller or "SHINY SPOON" if you will distracting or blocking your vision....A perfect example is put Houston or Joey next to me or Vanderveen and they will be starin right into our controllers and the same thing happens when they stand on the stools...


----------



## Crptracer

Railroader said:


> Steve, I was confused by this comment from you:
> 
> 
> 
> Even to me, this sounds like you want to make the driver's stand narrower.


 Yes narrower but the stand would still be wide enough...How much room do ya need.....AAAHHHH you guys race on the other stand with the side entrance...well you will have to deal with it.....well scooting that one back may not present as much of a problem as the other...


----------



## Railroader

Here's a VERY quick sketch I did, with what I understand at the time of drawing to be Steve's idea. 

I am a big guy, I already have enough of an issue scooting past Joey, let alone another big guy like Rusty [no offense sir]. Narrowing it is a Bad Thing™.

[Pardon my abysmal handwriting. I have not perfected my Wacom Tablet skilz yet]


----------



## Lugnutz

Railroader said:


> The Friday night guys have been very respectful not to lean on the rail. And we also comment politely to those few who have in the past.


I have had very few problems with this. When I have, a quick "can you lean back please" works every time.


----------



## Railroader

Crptracer said:


> That is a great idea.....But it is a problem with the growth we have seen and the way that guys hold there controllers...The stands are great for oval but not onroad.....By setting them back it gives you more viewing without the constant controller or "SHINY SPOON" if you will distracting or blocking your vision....A perfect example is put Houston or Joey next to me or Vanderveen and they will be starin right into our controllers and the same thing happens when they stand on the stools...


I think handicapping Joey and Houston is a Good Thing™


----------



## Crptracer

GEES....Thats not my idea at all.....here look at this

__
/
l
See what I am saying yes it will narrow the one stand at the back door but shouldnt be an issue since you exit ou the back of the stand....Scooting the other one back will not present a floor space issue


----------



## Railroader

Lugnutz said:


> I have had very few problems with this. When I have, a quick "can you lean back please" works every time.


I've been polite, I've bribed, I tried explaining at length why it is polite not to lean. Some guys just don't listen. I have good friends who lean, I ask them why and they say it is comfortable.


----------



## Crptracer

Rusty you have PM


----------



## Railroader

Crptracer said:


> GEES....Thats not my idea at all.....here look at this
> 
> __
> /
> l
> See what I am saying yes it will narrow the one stand at the back door but shouldnt be an issue since you exit ou the back of the stand....Scooting the other one back will not present a floor space issue


Oh. I think that will not work very well. Structurally it would be weak and still allows guys to lean on the board.

I think you should adopt the idea I thought you had. Much better.


----------



## Crptracer

Basically the rail or the stand needs to be moved back....This and shooting any leaners will take care of vision issues all together....I am not saying that it isnt allright now but we are talking about improvements right


----------



## Railroader

Crptracer said:


> Basically the rail or the stand needs to be moved back....This and shooting any leaners will take care of vision issues all together....I am not saying that it isnt allright now but we are talking about improvements right


The problem with talking about improvements is that, to outsiders or people who don't race here, it often comes off as complaining about what currently exists.

I love going to Indy Slots. Great guys, great owner, great help (Joey and Jessica), great store, great great great.

Love it.


----------



## Crptracer

Railroader said:


> Oh. I think that will not work very well. Structurally it would be weak and still allows guys to lean on the board.
> 
> I think you should adopt the idea I thought you had. Much better.


 How does this make it weak...Have any of you constructed anything before I should draw a construction plan...I am taking for granted that all of you guys would know that we would construct it as to where it would be sturdy enough and structurally sound.....Shifting or adding a board to the top of the rail does absolutley nothing to help with what we are disscussing.....Its the location of the rail that allows drivers to stand to close,lean on and or over and it allows controllers to block your view of corners at some points. Again it works fine at this time but improving it wouldnt hurt either:wave:


----------



## Crptracer

Railroader said:


> The problem with talking about improvements is that, to outsiders or people who don't race here, it often comes off as complaining about what currently exists.
> 
> I love going to Indy Slots. Great guys, great owner, great help (Joey and Jessica), great store, great great great.
> 
> Love it.


 I think its the oppisite...people viewing this should understand that we are making positive suggestions to increase everyone's experience at slots...This shows we care about are track and want to keep increasing the attendance....


----------



## Railroader

Crptracer said:


> How does this make it weak...*Have any of you constructed anything before* I should draw a construction plan...I am taking for granted that all of you guys would know that we would construct it as to where it would be sturdy enough and structurally sound.....Shifting or adding a board to the top of the rail does absolutley nothing to help with what we are disscussing.....Its the location of the rail that allows drivers to stand to close,lean on and or over and it allows controllers to block your view of corners at some points. Again it works fine at this time but improving it wouldnt hurt either:wave:


I went to school to be a wood shop teacher. Some of the designs I made while in school were adapted by Steelcase. I assure you, I know about building furniture and wood structures.


----------



## Crptracer

Railroader said:


> I went to school to be a wood shop teacher. Some of the designs I made while in school were adapted by Steelcase. I assure you, I know about building furniture and wood structures.


 It wasnt meant to be an insult......


----------



## Railroader

Jerk.


----------



## Crptracer

Imagine if everyone took one step back from the rail......Then thats where the rail was...Really a half step back....now picture your view....


----------



## PDK RACING

Crptracer said:


> It wasnt meant to be an insult......


You guys do like your wood


----------



## PDK RACING

If you don't sand you will get splinters. 
Measure twice cut once.
Keep fingers away from sharp spinning things
Always read the directions
:thumbsup:


----------



## Crptracer

PDK RACING said:


> If you don't sand you will get splinters.
> Measure twice cut once.
> Keep fingers away from sharp spinning things
> Always read the directions
> :thumbsup:


 Hey thanks for the tips.........:wave:


----------



## Crptracer

Crptracer said:


> On-Road Racing at Indy Slots Friday 03/13/2009
> 
> 
> Classes include...
> Vintage Trans Am, Mini Coopers, 1/18 scale
> 
> 
> Racing starts at 7pm. Please call in your entry if running late.
> On-road practice every Thursday evening!!
> 
> Indy Slots Inc
> 317-787-7568
> 5135 S Emerson Ave,
> Indianapolis, IN 46237
> (http://www.mapquest.com/maps?address...&zipcode=46237)
> 
> Projected roll call for Friday 03/13/2009.
> 
> 
> 
> 1/18 scale vehicles: (8 vehicles last week)
> Projected 8+ (including unlimited 1/18 Stadium Truck)
> 
> Mini Coopers: (10 cars last week)
> Projected 10+
> 
> VTA: (20 cars last week)
> Projected 13+ (averaging 13 cars in 2009!)
> 
> 
> Just a reminder....Should see over 20 VTA cars this week


....Another reminder......


----------



## Crptracer

Please post if you will be in attendance Friday: If it will be your first time to slots remember you must buy everyone a pop and wear a white T-Shirt with first timer written in sharpie on the front and back...Just kidding of course....But come on out we get more VTA racers than most events on a regular basis.....Hope to see ya there


----------



## Crptracer

Railroader you have PM.....You to Rusty...or maybe you aint answering


----------



## RustyS

Crptracer said:


> Imagine if everyone took one step back from the rail......Then thats where the rail was...Really a half step back....now picture your view....


If we moved the stand back that would be same as stepping back. When we move tha stand back that would create a pocket in front of tha stands to put the boards. This would add some space behind the stand. How about if we put some spikes on the rails to keep people from leaning on them?


----------



## WINSEEKER

ill be there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! God willing


----------



## WINSEEKER

RustyS said:


> If we moved the stand back that would be same as stepping back. When we move tha stand back that would create a pocket in front of tha stands to put the boards. This would add some space behind the stand. How about if we put some spikes on the rails to keep people from leaning on them?


moving the stands back will give us a pocket to put down our cars . with out getting rear ended. and giving us a step back effect . all in one


----------



## RustyS

WINSEEKER said:


> moving the stands back will give us a pocket to put down our cars . with out getting rear ended. and giving us a step back effect . all in one


Thats a good idea. We could modify a pit lane in it also. The original idea was to leave the perimeter boards up and move the stand. Use some 2x6's to hook the wall to the stand to keep the wall from moving. Then store the road rails on the 2x6's instead of the back wall. This would keep the boards from dinging up the wall and reduce the chance of the wall brackets from falling.
Johnny 5 is alive, need more input.:thumbsup:


----------



## Railroader

RustyS said:


> If we moved the stand back that would be same as stepping back. When we move tha stand back that would create a pocket in front of tha stands to put the boards. This would add some space behind the stand. How about if we put some spikes on the rails to keep people from leaning on them?





RustyS said:


> Thats a good idea. We could modify a pit lane in it also. The original idea was to leave the perimeter boards up and move the stand. Use some 2x6's to hook the wall to the stand to keep the wall from moving. Then store the road rails on the 2x6's instead of the back wall. This would keep the boards from dinging up the wall and reduce the chance of the wall brackets from falling.
> Johnny 5 is alive, need more input.:thumbsup:


Excellent. And I like the spike idea too! :woohoo:



Crptracer said:


> *Please post if you will be in attendance Friday*: If it will be your first time to slots remember you must buy everyone a pop and wear a white T-Shirt with first timer written in sharpie on the front and back...Just kidding of course....But come on out we get more VTA racers than most events on a regular basis.....Hope to see ya there


I'll be there: VTA & Mini Cooper

Steve, you should wear pink so everyone knows who you are. 

If I could get ahold of a XXL-size spoonman shirt I'd be wearing it. Just look for the guy with his head on a swivel.


----------



## Crptracer

RustyS said:


> If we moved the stand back that would be same as stepping back. When we move tha stand back that would create a pocket in front of tha stands to put the boards. This would add some space behind the stand. How about if we put some spikes on the rails to keep people from leaning on them?


 I just dont think you have the room behind the far stand by the backdoors..


----------



## Crptracer

Railroader said:


> Excellent. And I like the spike idea too! :woohoo:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be there: VTA & Mini Cooper
> 
> Steve, you should wear pink so everyone knows who you are.
> 
> If I could get ahold of a XXL-size spoonman shirt I'd be wearing it. Just look for the guy with his head on a swivel.



No way....Then people will Know who throw stuff at....


----------



## cwoods34

Count me in for VTA and Mini Cooper if Doug has my part in.

Why don't we all bring 3' step-ladders to stand on? Then NO ONE could lean on the rail without falling onto the track.

You could even just stand on your ladder anywhere around the track and see well enough to race. Suddenly the entire PERIMETER is the driver's stand.

That'll solve ALL of the problems, no leaning on rails, no controllers in others' faces, more people could race at once.

We could just run all 3 heats of VTA together since we'd have enough room!

Then we'd all be out of there by 9:00 due to fast racing and/or broken parts!

/ending sarcasm 

With regards to getting rear-ended and setting the vehicle on the track...

...why doesn't Doug remove one section of that fish-net barrier at the far left corner? You could set your cars down there without worrying about getting hit, and you'd have a small burnout spot. Just an idea......


----------



## BadSign

I suggest some of you just grow about 10 inches taller, so we don't have to modify anything...

BTW, I'm in for VTA AND Stock/17.5 Foam. My tires came in today.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I should be there on Friday with a secret weapon for VTA - germ warfare. If I can't beat you this week I certainly will be able to win next week when you are at home ill with whatever the heck I have right now.

Hoping to be better by Friday so I can race!!!


----------



## Railroader

BadSign said:


> I suggest some of you just grow about 10 inches taller, so we don't have to modify anything...
> 
> BTW, I'm in for VTA AND Stock/17.5 Foam. My tires came in today.


You can't make me taller, but I can sure make you shorter!


----------



## jason crist

IndyRC_Racer said:


> I should be there on Friday with a secret weapon for VTA - germ warfare. If I can't beat this week I certainly will be able to win next week when you are at home ill with whatever the heck I have right now.
> 
> Hoping to be better by Friday so I can race!!!




brian sent you a pm


----------



## Railroader

cwoods34 said:


> Count me in for VTA and Mini Cooper if Doug has my part in.
> 
> Why don't we all bring 3' step-ladders to stand on? Then NO ONE could lean on the rail without falling onto the track.
> 
> You could even just stand on your ladder anywhere around the track and see well enough to race. Suddenly the entire PERIMETER is the driver's stand.
> 
> That'll solve ALL of the problems, no leaning on rails, no controllers in others' faces, more people could race at once.
> 
> We could just run all 3 heats of VTA together since we'd have enough room!
> 
> Then we'd all be out of there by 9:00 due to fast racing and/or broken parts!
> 
> /ending sarcasm
> 
> With regards to getting rear-ended and setting the vehicle on the track...
> 
> ...why doesn't Doug remove one section of that fish-net barrier at the far left corner? You could set your cars down there without worrying about getting hit, and you'd have a small burnout spot. Just an idea......


I say we introduce some kind of electrical shock system. 

Steve, you are an electrician. Get on this.


----------



## rockin_bob13

Seems to me that I got rear ended lining up on the grid, twice. Drivers with better eyes or courtesy would be the answer.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

rockin_bob13 said:


> Seems to me that I got rear ended lining up on the grid, twice. Drivers with better eyes or courtesy would be the answer.


Well when you win 3 out of the 4 Fridays in February you are bound to have a bullseye on your rear bumper! :jest:

Seriously though I swear I was just following Cody around the track on that warm-up lap. I was surprised as anyone when my car flipped over. 

Really seriously, if anyone has any doubt about if there car will be seen on the track, I recommend parking it in the middle out of the way until a turn-marshal lines up the cars for the Le Mans grid start. However, I might still find you in the infield. 

Really really seriously, I think I'm going to incubate the cold/flu I have to be extra potent for Friday night.


----------



## BadSign

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Really really seriously, I think I'm going to incubate the cold/flu I have to be extra potent for Friday night.


I've got a serious sore throat myself, so that means 2 things:

1. Smith and I can tag-team the germs on people Friday. I think we'll get the driver stand all to ourselves.

2. Absolutely, positively, no kissing. Sorry to disappoint.


----------



## johnnyhacksaw

rockin_bob13 said:


> Seems to me that I got rear ended lining up on the grid, twice. Drivers with better eyes or courtesy would be the answer.


bob, need yer ears checked....at the sound of the tone...? yer to go! lol! lol!


----------



## Lugnutz

cwoods34 said:


> To hell with it, I'll run unprepared foams and just chill at the back of the pack. I'll have enough fun just racing foam for a change.
> 
> My vote goes to foam.......





Crptracer said:


> Rubber Vs. Foam...
> 
> Appears Foam has taken the win between the core racers:
> B.Cordell
> B.Smith
> C.Woods
> S.Vaught
> G.Cobb OTF (On The Fence)
> T.Johnson
> M.Lyons
> 
> Rubber:
> B.Vanderveen
> B.Yelle
> G.Cobb OTF
> 
> Granted there are guys that will run either.....C.Woods,Myself
> 
> Lets finalize and bring'em friday...Voting ends Monday night....





BadSign said:


> I'm not going to let my TC5 sit around and collect dust, so I guess I'll run what ever the rest of you do. But I will depend on the kindness of my fellow Indy Slots racers to true foams for me. I can't afford a truer for quite a while on my budget.





Crptracer said:


> I agree and disagree with ya Smith....Testing is fine however the fact's are at this point that rubber has almost the same lap times: average laps in vta at the ROAR regional a-Main were in the 10's....Average laps in Rubber tire were also in the 10's...the one excepetion in rubber was Dave Johnson he was in the 9's average lap in 17.5/Foam was in the 9's across the boards....So after looking at these numbers and seeing the same at tri-state I believe that Foam is our answer....If something ever went wrong w/VTA we could just change tire's and have a rubber class......I have no issuie in bringing up some rubbers for guys to try or trueing some tires....I think we should just go foam...





Crptracer said:


> Bringin my foam car friday....Maybe thursday also





cwoods34 said:


> I forgot that I have a set of BSR foam's that I used on my Vendetta. I can always try those out for foam.





Crptracer said:


> I think we all could chip in on a truer for the track or go to Doug with the Idea...I have an Idea for a contraption for collecting the chassis blow off and the mess a truer can make...I am working the kinks out....





Crptracer said:


> Is there anyother opinons on this?





Lugnutz said:


> Is Doug willing to add this class on Friday nights?





Crptracer said:


> ....HE WILL....IF WE BUILD IT HE WILL........We have ran more heats and classes before on friday nights...


----------



## Railroader

What is the point of all that?


----------



## cwoods34

Bob, once again I apologize for not seeing your M03 through the wooden railing


----------



## Railroader

Don't let it happen again!


----------



## Crptracer

Gregg it might be easier if you just say whats on your mind???

If you want to test go ahead and do so, I allready have seen the results and I know which class will have the greater benefit for Slots. I also understand that I was the one who wanted to run rubber tire/17.5 and I still do but it cant happen at this point...Foam tire will have the biggest benefit for Indy Slots for all classes IE:1/12th,1/18th and oval...The groove and generation of traction will also help with having a setup to help those of us who wish to travel to different tracks. I dont have any motives here to benefit myself in fact this is what I have 4 rubber tire bodies,6 sets of new rubber tires and 14 sets of slighty used rubber tires not to mention I have 2 rubber tire cars so now I have 3 cars 1 foam 1 vta and 1 rubber...Gregg you just tell me what you want to see? Yes Doug will let this class run 3 and its a race. If you want to run rubber bring a car I will run w/ya...:thumbsup:.....Gotta admit its nice when our biggest issue is what additional class we would like to add....:woohoo:


----------



## Crptracer

On-Road Racing at Indy Slots Friday 03/13/2009


Classes include...
Vintage Trans Am, Mini Coopers, 1/18 scale,1/10th stock foam maybe

Racing starts at 7pm. Please call in your entry if running late.
On-road practice every Thursday evening!!

Indy Slots Inc 
317-787-7568 
5135 S Emerson Ave, 
Indianapolis, IN 46237
(http://www.mapquest.com/maps?address...&zipcode=46237)

Projected roll call for Friday 03/13/2009. 



1/18 scale vehicles: (8 vehicles last week)
Projected 8+ (including unlimited 1/18 Stadium Truck)

Mini Coopers: (10 cars last week)
Projected 10+

VTA: (20 cars last week)
Projected 13+ (averaging 13 cars in 2009!)


Just a reminder....Should see over 20 VTA cars this week


----------



## Crptracer

Rockin did you get my PM. ????


----------



## Lugnutz

I did not mean anything bad, just pointing out everybody wants to run foam, so i'm in for foam. Did I just say the F word? I think it is great that there was so much discussion about what class to run. 17.5? ROAR rules?


----------



## Railroader

Yes, ROAR 4WD TC 17.5/LiPo - Foam Tires.

There was talk about a spec foam tire though, any more ideas/opinions/decisions?


----------



## PDK RACING

How fast will foam wear on carpet. I have only used foam on 1/8 on road???


----------



## Miller Time

PDK RACING said:


> How fast will foam wear on carpet. I have only used foam on 1/8 on road???


Depending on car set-up, With a good Set-up I can get practice, 3 qualifiers, and a main and start with 2.225" and end with around 2.215".
Chunking tires is ussually a bigger concern than pure wear, a good job truing and prepping the outside edge can greatly reduce this, just ask Crptracer, even he hasn't chunked one in 2 weekend outings :freak:


----------



## Railroader

Miller Time said:


> Depending on car set-up, With a good Set-up I can get 3 qualifiers and a main and start with 2.225" and end with around 2.215".
> Chunking tires is ussually a bigger concern than pure wear, a good job truing and prepping the outside edge can greatly reduce this,


Only 0.01" per night? Sweet.



Miller Time said:


> just ask Crptracer, even he hasn't chunked one in 2 weekend outings :freak:


Not possible! I don't believe you. :wave:


----------



## GHBECK

Railroader said:


> Only 0.01" per night? Sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> Not possible! I don't believe you. :wave:


It really depends on your setup, but if you want to be fast, you're going to go through tires...I normally completely use up a set of foams in two or three qualifiers & a main, if I don't chunk one. The thing to remember with foam tires is that as they wear, sometimes & often unevenly, it changes the tweak & rollout, a problem we don't have much with rubber tires. Plan on using at least a set a week & becomming "handy" with a truer. You can run tires big & make them last (if you don't chunk them), but that's often not the fastest decision...


----------



## Crptracer

...AAAHHHH finally I get insulted its about time its been a whole day I think...No wait Millertime did insult me via PM....So we are good....I dont think specing a tire is needed however testing and having the info on hand on which tire gives the most life should be a goal.....Its all in the prep of the tire....Wear isnt really an issue if there is some weird wear its probably in your driving or setup....I am happy to see so many aboard w/the foam tire's......GHBECK you must run PVC tires by the way new club rule..WE can have some training on the trueing method that MillerTime speaks of....


----------



## Crptracer

Lugnutz said:


> I did not mean anything bad, just pointing out everybody wants to run foam, so i'm in for foam. Did I just say the F word? I think it is great that there was so much discussion about what class to run. 17.5? ROAR rules?


....Its about time....:thumbsup:....You have made a wise desicion....


----------



## Crptracer

PDK RACING said:


> How fast will foam wear on carpet. I have only used foam on 1/8 on road???


Do you race at Slots? just wandering to whom we are speaking not that we would treat or talk to you any differently.....:wave:


----------



## GHBECK

PVC huh, that's gonna be tough!

"Wear isnt really an issue if there is some weird wear its probably in your driving or setup"

You going to make sure that there are exactly the same number of right turns vs. left, exactly the same radius & corner speeds?


----------



## Crptracer

Well when running up at Tri-state I really didnt have any real wear after 2 weeks and no all things are not equal in there turns either....The only real wear I had was diameter and it was hardly any....I get your point, But everyone is in fear of foam and wear and chunking and thats not always the case....Now there will be some times where you will chunk in the event of body damage or a collision in turning where the wheel takes a hit things will happen but for the most part it will be fine....Gregg the PVC tires are ment to make it hard....But we will allow you to true them down....


----------



## Railroader

Crptracer said:


> GHBECK you must run PVC tires by the way new club rule..





GHBECK said:


> PVC huh, that's gonna be tough!





Crptracer said:


> Gregg the PVC tires are ment to make it hard....But we will allow you to true them down....


We should prohibit Joey and Houston from running PVC tires. They'll destroy us even if they are drifting!


----------



## Crptracer

basically what we have been doing is tappering the edge to the rim and sanding the face of the rim to a smooth finish and rounding the inside edge what this does is it eliminates the need for glueing the edge and it eliminates the exposure to hits and chunking...I have cut a rim and the tire didnt chunk....Now I know some will say you are lessoning the contact patch and yes barely but it helps w/the life...I did run a set last weekend without the tappered edge and it was fine but I did have a small tear....Of course I like to touch all the rails at least once to check there stregnth...


----------



## GHBECK

Sweet, I'll start working on a setup for em!:thumbsup:

I like foam tire too, it's a little more work, but way faster and in the end not much more expensive than rubber tire, that is unless you are still running on the same set you started with 6mos ago:freak:...I understand the apprehension some of the guys might be having about foam & chunking, if you like to "inspect the boards", you will be going through some foam. Not everyone is a pro like you Bro.


----------



## Crptracer

On-Road Racing at Indy Slots Friday 03/13/2009


Classes include...
Vintage Trans Am, Mini Coopers, 1/18 scale,1/10th stock foam maybe

Racing starts at 7pm. Please call in your entry if running late.
On-road practice every Thursday evening!!

Indy Slots Inc 
317-787-7568 
5135 S Emerson Ave, 
Indianapolis, IN 46237
(http://www.mapquest.com/maps?address...&zipcode=46237)

Projected roll call for Friday 03/13/2009. 



1/18 scale vehicles: (8 vehicles last week)
Projected 8+ (including unlimited 1/18 Stadium Truck)

Mini Coopers: (10 cars last week)
Projected 10+

VTA: (20 cars last week)
Projected 13+ (averaging 13 cars in 2009!)


Just a reminder....Should see over 20 VTA cars this week

New page new reminder...:thumbsup:


----------



## Crptracer

GHBECK said:


> Not everyone is a pro like you Bro.


.....If I had a quarter for everytime I have heard that.......I now have a quarter...:lol:


----------



## Crptracer

.....Crap...Gotta get back to work....talk to ya later....Its almost FRIDAY...................Or FOAM TIRE FRIDAY that is....


----------



## PDK RACING

Crptracer said:


> Do you race at Slots? just wandering to whom we are speaking not that we would treat or talk to you any differently.....:wave:


Poor Dumb Kraut who runs a bastard child team who gets beat like a stepchild.lol :wave:


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

*On-Road Racing at Indy Slots Friday 03/13/2009*​Classes include...
*Vintage Trans Am, Mini Coopers, 1/18 scale*​*Racing starts at 7pm. Please call in your entry if running late.*

On-road practice every Thursday evening!!

Indy Slots Inc 
317-787-7568 
5135 S Emerson Ave, 
Indianapolis, IN 46237
(http://www.mapquest.com/maps?address=5135+S+Emerson+Ave,+&zipcode=46237)​
Projected roll call for Friday 03/13/2009. 

*1/18 scale vehicles: (12 vehicles last week)*
Projected 8+ (including unlimited 1/18 Stadium Truck)

*Mini Coopers: (13 cars last week)*
Projected 10+

*VTA: (19 cars last week)*
Projected 14+ (averaging 14 cars in 2009!)


----------



## GHBECK

60% chance...


----------



## Railroader

Just want to remind everyone that we run 2009 TCS Rules for mini coopers, but we allow HPI M-Series bodies and HPI wheels (but TCS tires).

http://www.tamiyausa.com/tcs/rules.php#mini



> The Mini's are for everyone wanting to race close and have fun doing it! This class is ideal for any racing hobbyist wanting to keep racing simple and fun. It is very competitive, but without the pressure! Fun is the game here with stock silver can motor power.
> 
> 
> 
> Any Tamiya M03 or M04 chassis car that uses the 60D size tire or smaller.
> Tamiya Hop-Ups only.
> No chassis lightening allowed.
> A proper mini body must be used with its proper mini chassis. I.E. (A front wheel drive body must be used with a front-drive chassis. A rear wheel drive body must be used with a rear wheel chassis)
> Tamiya 60D tires and wheels only (50683, 50684, 53254 and 53340).
> New for 2009: Stuffing tires with inserts to create a "ballooned" tire, and producing overdrive is not legal. Tire diameter limit will be limited to 60mm.
> NEW for 2009: The Tamiya 540-J motor (53689) is the spec silver can motor for the 2009 season.
> It is legal to use the maximum pinion gear size on all front-drive and rear drive Mini cars. I.E. 20-tooth on the M03 and 21-tooth on the M04.
> Any Tamiya plastic or aluminum hop-up damper may be used.
> Any Tamiya short or regular size hop-up spring may be used.
> The use of LIPO batteries is permitted in this class, but due to the battery compartment having a rounded profile, the only legal LIPOs for this class is the Orion/Peak 2400, 3200, and 3400 Carbon Edition hard cased packs. Modifying the M-chassis to fit other hard case LIPO batteries is not permitted.
> All M-chassis cars must meet a minimum weight of 1300 grams.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here are some quick Indy Slots Friday night r/c racing stats.

- 17 different drivers made the VTA A-main in 2009 (average of 7 cars in the A)
- 5 different drivers have won the VTA A-main in 2009 (out of 10 weeks)
- 14 is the average number of VTA entries in 2009
----------
- 10 is the average number of Mini-Cooper entries in 2009
- 12 is the average number of 1/18 scale vehicles in 2009
----------
- 38 is the average number of total entries in 2009

Last week we had 44 total entries which is the best for 2009.


----------



## Crptracer

I am pretty sure we will top those numbers on Friday.....


----------



## Crptracer

GHBECK said:


> 60% chance...


What that it might rain.....Youll be a Slots...Its an addiction....You need your fix....


----------



## Crptracer

I am gonna guess 24 in VTA this Friday night.....4 heats baby....Finally a D main....


----------



## cwoods34

So I wouldn't stand a chance running low profile but still "untrued tires"? 

As long as I wouldn't have to run a fresh set of foams every week to be competitive then it should be a fun class. And it'll help with the traction issues at Slots. I've noticed there are some "hot spots" where traction is layed down nice, but other areas where it is an ice patch. One turn the car will rotate well and have a slight push but another turn it is loose. 

And no, that's not a setup problem. Unless the 4 other vehicles also have the same setup problem 

Also, diving into foam setup will teach me a lot more about 1/10 TC. I've learned a lot from VTA and feel confident in my rubber-tire setup abilities, but foam will be a whole 'nother animal :thumbsup:


----------



## WINSEEKER

to me foam tire , is like a big bandage. it covers up a lot of your chassis set up problems, , but you still have them. and youll pay thru tire wear


----------



## Miller Time

WINSEEKER said:


> to me foam tire , is like a big bandage. it covers up a lot of your chassis set up problems, , but you still have them. and youll pay thru tire wear


I hear that a lot, and to some degree it is true. However, there is just as much to setting up a proper foam chassis as there is rubber, to me the difference is, I break fewer car parts getting the Foam Dialed.....


And when it is dialed it is a hell of a lot more fun:woohoo: than rubber imho


Either way I envy the friendly open discussion this thread has undertaken. When the Subject of Foams was brought up at my 'home' track it was a knockdown drag out disscussion.


----------



## cwoods34

The reason for such open, friendly discussion is that *for the most part* all of the racers at Slots are friends with each other, and everyone knows everyone. I know that a lot of people also have each other's phone numbers and such, or even work at the same place or live very close. 

Like one big happy VTA family


----------



## WINSEEKER

cwoods34 said:


> The reason for such open, friendly discussion is that *for the most part* all of the racers at Slots are friends with each other, and everyone knows everyone. I know that a lot of people also have each other's phone numbers and such, or even work at the same place or live very close.
> 
> Like one big happy VTA family


well said Cody!!!!!!!


----------



## Crptracer

Bob the same thing will happen with an Ill setup rubber car....Tire wear is common in all forms of racing....Now I know that foam can wear more quickly but it is easier to detect..when a rubber tire goes youll chase your setup before you change the tires I have seen this alot in VTA....


----------



## WINSEEKER

Crptracer said:


> Bob the same thing will happen with an Ill setup rubber car....Tire wear is common in all forms of racing....Now I know that foam can wear more quickly but it is easier to detect..when a rubber tire goes youll chase your setup before you change the tires I have seen this alot in VTA....


good point!!


----------



## Miller Time

Any one interested in a crash course in Foam...and can stand another day with Steve....should hook up with him and head to Tri-State on Sunday.


----------



## Crptracer

Miller Time said:


> Any one interested in a crash course in Foam...and can stand another day with Steve....should hook up with him and head to Tri-State on Sunday.


......Insults me and invites people to ride with me......Now thats a buddy..:thumbsup:


----------



## Crptracer

Roll call so far:

WINSEEKER
BadSign
IndyR/C racer
RockinBob
Railroader
Crptracer
CWoods
GHBECK(60%chance my a$$)
B.Shaw
S.Martin
Micro
LUGNUTZ
Charlie
M.Gomez
M.Lyons
B.Lyons
1Brownguy
Draxass

WoW I have a bad memory there are about 5 or 6 faces I cant put names to so there are others...Its gonna be a good time tonight...


----------



## Crptracer

IndyRC_Racer said:


> *On-Road Racing at Indy Slots Friday 03/13/2009*​Classes include...
> *Vintage Trans Am, Mini Coopers, 1/18 scale*​*Racing starts at 7pm. Please call in your entry if running late.*
> 
> On-road practice every Thursday evening!!
> 
> Indy Slots Inc
> 317-787-7568
> 5135 S Emerson Ave,
> Indianapolis, IN 46237
> (http://www.mapquest.com/maps?address=5135+S+Emerson+Ave,+&zipcode=46237)​
> Projected roll call for Friday 03/13/2009.
> 
> *1/18 scale vehicles: (12 vehicles last week)*
> Projected 8+ (including unlimited 1/18 Stadium Truck)
> 
> *Mini Coopers: (13 cars last week)*
> Projected 10+
> 
> *VTA: (19 cars last week)*
> Projected 14+ (averaging 14 cars in 2009!)


Reminder....Tonights the Night.....


----------



## PDK RACING

Good Luck to all tonight:dude: Bob put shaw in the wall


----------



## Crptracer

....I have to say now that I will be "A game time desicion" as I have 2 sick kids at home and my wife will have to work late.....So its not lookin good at this point.......Of course I have all my shat in my work van ready to go...


----------



## Crptracer

Rockin you have PM


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here are the qualifying results for Friday 03/13/2009

VTA(On-Road)
Pos...Laps........Time....Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....33...5m07.393..Greg Hallenbeck (HPI Pro 4)
....2....32...5m03.831..Cody Woods (TC4 FT)
....3....32...5m05.644..Greg Cobb (TC5)
....4....32...5m06.497..Brian Smith (TC3)
....5....31...5m01.004..Mark Lyons (TC5)
....6....31...5m01.295..Bob Cordell (TC5)
....7....31...5m02.611..Brian Shaw (TC4)
....8....30...5m02.388..Ben Moss (TC4)
....9....30...5m06.617..Bob Yelle (Diggity TC)
...10....29...5m03.371..Charlie Auterburn (TC4 FT)
...11....29...5m04.111..Brock Lyons (TC4)
...12....29...5m04.975..Brian VanderVeen (TC3)
...13....28...5m04.025..Chris Russell (Diggity TC)
...14....28...5m05.834..Tom Johnson (XRAY T2-007)
...15....27...5m07.867..Steve Larracey (TC3)
...16....27...5m10.103..Miguel Gomez (Losi XXX-S)
...17....26...5m00.571..Steve Martin (TC5)
...18....25...5m01.194..Cam Gomez (Tamiya TT-01)
...19....25...5m09.928..Craig Barrett (TC3)
...20....24...5m16.187..Jason Ewers (TC4)
...21....21...5m05.458..Jeff Muncie (TC3)

Electric Trucks/Slash (On-Road)
Pos...Laps........Time....Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....26...5m11.698..Mark Lyons
....2....22...5m07.342..Chad Wisdom
....3....20...5m04.644..Jordan Wahl
....4....19...5m04.441..Rockie Piccione
....5....19...5m11.146..Lee Goodwin
....6....18...5m08.442..Corey Warren


1/18th Trucks (On-Road)
Pos...Laps........Time....Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....28...5m02.899..Gregg Cobb
....2....23...5m02.917..Darell Clevenger
....3....18...4m32.341..Chris Russell
....4....15...4m59.082..Matthew Kopetsky
....5....13...3m18.215..Jordan Wahl
....6....13...4m49.143..Joe Sullivan


Mini Cooper (On-Road)
Pos...Laps........Time....Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....28...5m00.755..Mark Lyons
....2....28...5m06.812..Bob Cordell
....3....26...5m02.535..Tom Johnson
....4....25...5m01.041..Chad Wisdom
....5....25...5m12.978..Chris Russell
....6....23...5mxx.xxx..Craig Barrett
....7....23...5m01.156..Jason Christ
....8....23...5m08.183..Cam Gomez
....9....20...5m13.140..Lee Goodwin
...10....17...5m14.883..Corey Warren
...11....15...4m21.170..Steve Larrecey
...12....15...5m00.429..Mathew Kopetsky
...13....11...2m32.002..Cody Woods
...14....05...1m32.647..Doug James


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here are the Race results for Friday 03/13/2009

1/18 Trucks - A Main(On-Road)
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....27...5m00.780..*Gregg Cobb*
....2....3....*26...5m03.829*..Chris Russell
....3....2....*24...5m11.666*..Darell Clevenger
....4....5....*20...5m02.465*..Jordan Wahl
....5....4....*15...4m39.500*..Mathew Kopetsky
....6....6....03...0m54.808..Joe Sullivan

Mini Cooper - B Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....6....*26...5m05.439*..Cody Woods (Bump to A)
....2....8....24...5m09.790..Miguel Gomez
....3....1....*23...5m03.777*..Cam Gomez
....4....2....18...5m05.255..Lee Goodwin
....5....3....*18...5m11.594*..Corey Warren
....6....6....14...5m01.449..Mathew Kopetsky
....7....4....11...2m57.029..Steve Larracey
....8....7....01...0m12.928..Doug James

Mini Cooper - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....8....*27...5m00.082..Cody Woods*
....2....1....27...5m03.489..Mark Lyons
....3....2....27...5m10.832..Bob Cordell
....4....4....25...5m11.769..Chad Wisdom
....5....3....24...5m02.907..Tom Johnson
....6....6....23...5m05.114..Craig Barrett
....7....5....23...5m11.256..Chris Russell
....8....7....22...5m07.257..Jason Crist


Electric Trucks/Slash - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....24...5m00.784..*Mark Lyons*
....2....4....*21...5m01.205*..Rockie Piccione
....3....2....21...5m08.623..Chad Wisdom
....4....5....*20...5m00.149*..Lee Goodwin
....5....3....20...5m14.968..Jordan Wahl
....6....6....16...4m57.520..Corey Warren

Vintage Trans Am - C Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....3....*28...5m06.907*..Steve Martin (Bump to B)
....2....2....*28...5m15.822*..Miguel Gomez
....3....1....*27...5m03.391*..Steve Larracey
....4....5....*25...5m05.664*..Craig Barrett
....5....6....15...5m00.522..Jason Ewers
....6....4....14...2m54.654..Cam Gomez
....7....7....07...2m31.389..Jeff Muncie

Vintage Trans Am - B Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....4....*31...5m11.341*..Brock Lyons (Bump to A)
....2....1....30...5m09.426..Ben Moss
....3....2....29...5m09.824..Bob Yelle
....4....6....*29...5m11.146*..Chris Russell
....5....5....29...5m12.353..Brian VanderVeen
....6....3....28...5m03.503..Charlie Auterburn
....7....8....27...5m06.999..Steve Martin
....8....7....26...5m06.080..Tom Johnson

Vintage Trans Am - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....52...8m04.631..*Greg Hallenbeck*
....2....2....52...8m08.711..Cody Woods
....3....4....51...8m05.125..Brian Smith
....4....3....51...8m08.180..Greg Cobb
....5....5....50...8m03.449..Mark Lyons
....6....8....49...8m01.206..Brock Lyons
....7....6....49...8m06.321..Bob Cordell
....8....7....49...8m07.664..Brian Shaw


----------



## GHBECK

Smythe, thanks for the quick post...Great racin' tonight guys!


----------



## Rook-E

Great win Greg, Cody and Nutz!!


----------



## Rook-E

What about a novice class? 1/10 on road, any body style, motor??? Just a thought.


----------



## WINSEEKER

how about an old timer over the hill class!!. hummm that wont work . ill be racing myself


----------



## Rook-E

I will race with you Bob. I know how to stay out of your way.....


----------



## Railroader

WOW!!

That was some fun racing last night. Thanks for the good time everyone.

Traction seemed consistent (to me at least) all heats.

The new (again, to me) Xray T2 '007 treated me pretty well.


----------



## WINSEEKER

but on a serious note , i have been a 'B' main runner here lately.. the vta class has steped up a notch or two . and are getting away from me. but thats a good thing . i believe we have the best vta drivers around , right here at indy slots. . im getting to old to keep up with ya all, but i thank ' GOD ; that at 71 years old . i can still do r/c racing at all. . . im very happy to be able to be a ' b' main runner. there is some very good racers in the 'B' main. , to race with. . and i am content with that . life is good!!!!!. see ya all next week
bob yelle


----------



## Miller Time

WINSEEKER said:


> ... but i thank ' GOD ; that at 71 years old . i can still do r/c racing at all. . . im very happy to be able to be a ' b' main runner. ...


Just think in 30+ years Steve V might even work his way up to the 'B' main......


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here is a quick recap from racing last night.

1/18th scale
----------
Greg Cobb lead from start to finish to take the win. 2nd place Chris Russell made up for problems in qualifying to improve by 8 laps. 3rd place went to Darell Clevenger who had his best run of the night in the main

Mini Cooper
----------
In the B-Main, Cody Woods was able to take the win and earn the bump-up to the A. Cody was fighting mechanical issues, but was finally able to finish a race and improved by 15 laps. 2nd place Miguel Gomez started from the back of the field and was leading for the first 1/2 of the race, but was unable to hold off Cody. 3rd place went to Cam Gomez 

In the A-Main Cody Woods again showed that he had a strong car to finish 1st after starting from last. 2nd place Mark Lyons had the fastest lap of the main, but he lost 10 seconds on 2 bad laps in a row and ran out of time and fell just short of Cody. 3rd place went to Bob Cordell who also had a fast car but struggled a bit with traffic in the main.

Electric Truck/Slash class
----------
Not sure what the rules on this class, but mainly it was comprised of Slash trucks. Mark Lyons set TQ with a 4wd buggy and took the win, but you really can't compare the handling of a 4wd buggy to a Slash. 2nd place went to Rockie Piccione. 3rd place went to Chad Wisdom. 

I have never driven a Slash so I was surprised to see them getting around the fairly technical layout. There were some instances of driving over the barriers and a few traction rolls, but I saw a lot of smiles and laughing on the driver stand. Just a note that Slashes will be running on the off-road track when the weather gets warmer.

VTA
----------
In the C main Steve Martin took the win and the bump to the B. Steve got off to a slow start but was able to settle down and put down some fast laps in the 2nd half of the race. 2nd place Miguel Gomez was leading late but hit a few too many boards. 3rd place Steve Larracey jumped out to the early lead but his car was starting to traction roll in the main and cost him too much time on the track.

In the B main all the cars were closely matched. 1st place went to Brock Lyons and the bump to the A. Brock drove a fairly consitant race and only had to be turn marshalled a few times. 2nd place went to Ben Moss. Ben was leading in the 1st half of the race but appeared to push a bit hard in the 2nd half and rubbed the boards a few too many times. 3rd place went to Bob Yelle. Bob had a good car but a 17 second lap early proved too much to overcome.

The VTA A-main saw some pretty good racing. The layout was a good mix of speed and technical sections which rewarded drivers who drove a consistant line. Everyone seemed to make a few mistakes. 1st place went to Greg Hallenbeck who fell back to 3rd early in the race but had a good car. 2nd place went to Cody Woods who jumped out to an early lead and appeared to have a good shot to win. Cody had a few bad laps in the middle of the race but settled in a groove and finished on the lead lap with Greg. 3rd place Brian Smith and 4th place Greg Cobb swapped positions multiple times during the race. Brian was finally able to secure 3rd after Greg got loose in the sweeper. Greg quickly recovered and was on Brian's bumper, but short-turned the same corner 2 times late in the race and finished a close 4th.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I had a lot of fun racing VTA last night. I think we have a pretty good bunch of racers and I really am humbled that we can all have fun even though there is a bit of fender rubbing. The past few weeks have seen as many cars on a Friday night as some of the big VTA races that I have attended out of town. The level of racing from top to bottom is as good as any track that we've been to. 

On a side note, thanks should go to Brian Shaw for supporting the VTA class by fielding 2 extra cars for his friends to run. Even though he had 3 cars running last night he was able to make the A-main.

Bob Yelle you are a great guy to race with in VTA. Your car is always fast and I swear it seems like your car is 300mm wide when trying to pass you. I always have fun when racing you on the track. Sorry for the bump in qualifying last night. I was still feeling a little off due to my cold and it was affecting my driving.


----------



## cwoods34

Good, close racing all night. It definitely seems as though the longer a class is ran, the faster everyone gets, which results in closer overall racing. 

Such close racing only makes the racers even faster. 

Soon Indy Slots will have THE fastest M03 and VTA racers in the WORLD 

But in all seriousness, had a blast last night, and the program went fairly quick considering how many heats we ran.


----------



## cwoods34

> Just think in 30+ years Steve V might even work his way up to the 'B' main......


Ouch...... 

You should watch out when the day comes that we have a D-Main. I know Steve is itching to win it so he'll be the first Slots driver to have a win in an A-, B-, C-, and D-Main in VTA!

That's actually quite an accomplishment if you ask me, whether it's been intentional or not


----------



## Crptracer

Railroader and Cwoods....I have Xray bags made for both of ya....Arms,blocks,Chubs etc..Oh and springs....Just tryin to come up with a price???


----------



## Crptracer

Attention Steve Laracey....you Have Pm And I Have Found You A Car Awaiting His Response To Bid...please Advise...


----------



## cwoods34

Ooooh, a goody bag 

You don't happen to have spare sway-bar sets, do ya?


----------



## Railroader

Crptracer said:


> Railroader and Cwoods....I have Xray bags made for both of ya....Arms,blocks,Chubs etc..Oh and springs....Just tryin to come up with a price???


Just let me know $


----------



## Crptracer

cwoods34 said:


> Ooooh, a goody bag
> 
> You don't happen to have spare sway-bar sets, do ya?



I will have to check>>>


----------



## Crptracer

Rockin you gonna have a foam car Friday?


----------



## Crptracer

Micro(Steve L) You have PM


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

March has certainly marched in like a lion for Friday night on-road racing at Indy Slots. We saw our biggest turn-out of the past six months at 48 total entries. Even with the large turn-out, 2 heats and a main worth of racing in each class was completed by 10:30 PM. Great job everyone for helping to have such a smooth night of racing.

The VTA class had its largest number of entries in 2009 at 21 total entries. Not to be out-done, the Mini-Cooper class also posted its largest number for 2009 at 15 entries. We have been averaging 44 racers the last 3 weeks, which is great for Friday night racing!!

The only question that needs to be asked now is if we will have a VTA D-main this Friday March 20, 2009? There have been 28 different VTA drivers out there that have raced at Slots in the past 3 weeks. Just think if we got everyone who has raced VTA at Slots in 2009 we would need an E-Main!!


----------



## rockin_bob13

Son is in from college. I'm building another TC5 for the faster TC class. "Do you want to run your TC3 Friday in VTA?' " I want to run that TC5, Dad."
Cordell Brothers Racing will be in the house Friday night with 2 VTA cars and a Cooper.


----------



## MicroRacerM18

Crtracer, you have PM.


----------



## ckimble1

Anyone from Indianapolis going to Jtec for the Rick Howard Memorial Race? We should have a very good turnout with several people coming down from Chicago. Start time on Saturday will be Noon CST for practice and 1st round of qualifying will start at 5:00pm. Sunday practice will start at 7:00am and at 9:30 sharp we will start 2 more rounds of qualifying and then the mains. If you can’t make it over Saturday just come out Sunday.


----------



## Crptracer

Micro...You have PM


----------



## Lugnutz

I should have a foam car done this week. The question I have is some have said 17.5 and some have said 13.5. I dont know what motor to get. It will not matter to me because I dont have a 17.5 or 13.5. That is all I am waiting on.


----------



## Crptracer

17.5/Foam/:thumbsup:


----------



## rockin_bob13

13.5 , Foam


----------



## Lugnutz

Crptracer said:


> 17.5/Foam/:thumbsup:





rockin_bob13 said:


> 13.5 , Foam


Alright kids,"cant we all just get along":lol: So the answer is what?

Will the people intrested in running Foam please speak up?


----------



## BadSign

??.? , FOAM
I'll do either, I have a 13.5 and stock 27T motor.


----------



## Crptracer

17.5....13.5 is to fast for slots...,


----------



## Crptracer

17.5/Foam....There was never a choice.....


----------



## cwoods34

And I don't think the font gets any bigger either, so we have a winner :hat:


----------



## Lugnutz

Crptracer you have a pm


----------



## Railroader

8.5 Pvc


----------



## Draxaas

Railroader said:


> 8.5 Pvc


Im with Railroad on this one... bring back the road course drifting!!!! Thats something I can win at


----------



## wlpjr2

*Vta*

Zach and I will be back Friday, looking forward to it. 
Used the VTA car last Friday to teach 13 Boy Scouts front end alignment as part of the Auto Mechanics Merit Badge at Greenwood HS Merit Badge Lock-In! Bill


----------



## Crptracer

Micro...You have several PM's


----------



## j21moss

well the day has finally come.. This Friday will be the day!!!!! The Boss is coming to town!!!!


----------



## Crptracer

j21moss said:


> well the day has finally come.. This Friday will be the day!!!!! The Boss is coming to town!!!!


Hi...Ho...Hi...Ho into the wall you go.......Cant wait...:wave:


----------



## MicroRacerM18

Crptracer you have PM.


----------



## Railroader

Railroader you have a PM.
:woohoo:


----------



## Crptracer

Micro you have PM
Railroader you have PM


----------



## Draxaas

C.Woods ride is in the paint booth OoooooooH!!!!


----------



## Crptracer

Hey joe whats up with dat...Your my painter...


----------



## Railroader

Draxaas said:


> C.Woods ride is in the paint booth OoooooooH!!!!


Hey, what bodies fit the M0-4 chassis? I need something "ricey" for my drag car.


----------



## Crptracer

Miller Time ....Good luck at the Nats...


----------



## mikifiki

Railroader said:


> Hey, what bodies fit the M0-4 chassis? I need something "ricey" for my drag car.


 well im pretty sure that you can fit a honda civic on it or a ....

just putting some ideas.


----------



## Lugnutz

Rockinbob you have a PM


----------



## Lugnutz

Anybody know the size of the track?


----------



## Crptracer

Lugnutz said:


> Anybody know the size of the track?


65 x 35 I believe


----------



## Lugnutz

Crptracer said:


> 65 x 35 I believe


Thanks


----------



## Crptracer

no problem....Did ya get a motor?


----------



## Crptracer

IndyRC_Racer said:


> *On-Road Racing at Indy Slots Friday 03/20/2009*​Classes include...
> *Vintage Trans Am, Mini Coopers, 1/18 scale*​*Racing starts at 7pm. Please call in your entry if running late.*
> 
> On-road practice every Thursday evening!!
> 
> Indy Slots Inc
> 317-787-7568
> 5135 S Emerson Ave,
> Indianapolis, IN 46237
> (http://www.mapquest.com/maps?address=5135+S+Emerson+Ave,+&zipcode=46237)​
> Projected roll call for Friday 03/13/2009.
> 
> *1/18 scale vehicles: (12 vehicles last week)*
> Projected 8+ (including unlimited 1/18 Stadium Truck)
> 
> *Mini Coopers: (13 cars last week)*
> Projected 10+
> 
> *VTA: (21 cars last week)*
> Projected 14+ (averaging 14 cars in 2009!)


Friday night....Roll Call


----------



## Lugnutz

Crptracer said:


> no problem....Did ya get a motor?


Going to get it tomorrow. Working on body now,. should be ready to test tomorrow night


----------



## camgomez

Count me in for Cooper and VTA on friday... hopefully.


----------



## Crptracer

Lugnutz said:


> Going to get it tomorrow. Working on body now,. should be ready to test tomorrow night


 If I make it tommorrow....I will bring the Laptop....Since your hotwire didnt come in..Lugnutz A.K.A "LUGNUTZ1"........


----------



## Lugnutz

Crptracer said:


> If I make it tommorrow....I will bring the Laptop....Since your hotwire didnt come in..Lugnutz A.K.A "LUGNUTZ1"........


Thanks, then I can tear up some carpet....er.....Boards


----------



## Railroader

mikifiki said:


> well im pretty sure that you can fit a honda civic on it or a ....
> 
> just putting some ideas.


Are you sure? [/sarcasm]


----------



## camgomez

Haha have you checked the specs on the new bodies on the hpi true 10th scales. The fairlady would look awful nice on an m04 w/ huge wheels on the back.


----------



## Railroader

Never mind.


----------



## PDK RACING

Friday night....Roll Call
count me in vta


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

*On-Road Racing at Indy Slots Friday 03/20/2009*​Classes include...
*Vintage Trans Am, Mini Coopers, 1/18 scale*​*Racing starts at 7pm. Please call in your entry if running late.*

On-road practice every Thursday evening!!

Indy Slots Inc 
317-787-7568 
5135 S Emerson Ave, 
Indianapolis, IN 46237
(http://www.mapquest.com/maps?address=5135+S+Emerson+Ave,+&zipcode=46237)​
Projected roll call for Friday 03/20/2009. 

*1/18 scale vehicles: (6 vehicles last week)*
Projected 8+ (including unlimited 1/18 Stadium Truck)

*Mini Coopers: (15 cars last week!!)*
Projected 10+ (averaging 11 cars in 2009)

*VTA: (21 cars last week!!)*
Projected 16+ (averaging 14.8 cars in 2009)

Information compiled by IndyRC_Racer


----------



## Crptracer

...I love that "Copyright IndyRC_Racer ".....Sorry for the infringement....


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

We get a lot of postings on this thread and the Friday results sometimes get shuffled back a few pages. I also post the results on an RCTECH.net thread that gets a lot less traffic. Here is a link to that thread - http://www.rctech.net/forum/indiana-michigan-racing/225057-indy-slots-vta-racing-among-others.html


----------



## Lugnutz

Crptracer said:


> ...I love that "Copyright IndyRC_Racer ".....Sorry for the infringement....


After speaking with his legal team, I think he is going to settle out of court. What RC stuff do you have?


----------



## MicroRacerM18

Count me in for VTA and Coopers (if it runs right).


----------



## j21moss

IndyRCRacer!!!! YGM!!!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

A while back I posted a setup I ran on a TC3 at Indy Slots. Here is a link to that post (http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=2674952&postcount=2374).

I basically re-built a car I bought used, put on the setup in the above post, and first night out won the A-main using an Orion 3600 and an XBR speed control. The setup has a bit of understeer off-throttle. However you can drive the car hard into the tight corners at Slots, tap the brakes if you need to get the car to rotate, and then get back on the gas without upsetting the car. Not the fastest setup, but the car will be very driveable.

The trick at Slots is to tune the car to the traction and layout on any given night. I'm always trying to get my TC3 to rotate a little better without sliding the rear.

Hope this info helps.


----------



## Railroader

Looks like I might be racing tomorrow! Mini Coopers and VTA.

I will also have 3 BCH kids with me. There will be two boys, 9 and 12 years old, and a girl, 11 years old. They will all be running Mini Coopers. The 9 and 11 year olds are complete novices when it comes to RC.

So.... If I seem even more scatterbrained than normal you'll know why.


----------



## mikifiki

cooper & vta... hopefully


----------



## Scott04C5

Railroader said:


> Looks like I might be racing tomorrow! Mini Coopers and VTA.
> 
> I will also have 3 BCH kids with me. There will be two boys, 9 and 12 years old, and a girl, 11 years old. They will all be running Mini Coopers. The 9 and 11 year olds are complete novices when it comes to RC.
> 
> So.... If I seem even more scatterbrained than normal you'll know why.


If I knew more about these cars I would be more than happy to help you out. Running that many cars can be hectic.


----------



## Crptracer

....Attention Racers....

Next saturday March 28th at Michiana raceway in Mishiwaka,Indiana there will be racing doors open at 10am and racing starts at 2:00 and I believe the owners will be cookin on the grill for the racers this is the last event of the season for Michiana and they shut down. There track is comparable to ours at Slots in size. They will be running the standard classes:VTA,17.5/foam,1/12th etc. I hope everyone can try to attened....I certainly am planning on it as these guys are very nice and they would appericate it.....


www.michianarc.com


----------



## Crptracer

Michana RC END OF THE SEASON EVENT- NEXT SATURDAY!

Next Saturday, March 28th- join us at our end of season event for road course and stadium racing! Doors open at 10am, racing starts at 2pm! For just $5- all you can run! And, weather permitting, we'll be cooking out! Michiana RC will buy the burgers, dogs and buns- feel free to bring a side dish or dessert to share! It'll be a blast! Seeya there! 

Straight from there website...


----------



## mike1985

*Mrcr*

our normal classes are 
VTA, 1/12 novice (silver can 4 cell), 1/12 advanced 4 cell NIMh and 17.5/27..or 1 cell lipo/13.5..1/10 trks we run usually 4-5 heats of these with jumps.Trks can be run on foams or a very small pin rubber tire (make sure trks are clean no screws are sticking out of the bottom. 13.5 T/C foam is the normal class...but..we have atleast 2 17.5 T/C foam guys and ANY 4 cars make a class.

We have some guys with 1/18 cars and trks/buggy's so bring them if you want too, and if you bring 4 mini coopers and want to run them your good.

remember it $5..run as many as you want. 

We have transponders and the system also accepts personals.

And a very very early heads up, MRCR will be having a VTA parking lot race in the Mishawaka "HOOTERS" parking lot sometime in sept. as a charity event.


----------



## wlpjr2

*Zach and Bill for VTA*

Anybody interested in a new or used 1/10 slider roller?


----------



## Railroader

Wow! What a night. Keeping four mini coopers running is a lot of work! The kids had a blast. Thank you Brian Smith IndyRC_Racer for helping the kids with the little details. The oldest boy was laying down for sleep a few minutes ago and said, "I don't think I can sleep Uncle Tom, I am way too excited. When are we going back?"

My back is going to be killing me tomorrow. Those Slashes are murder to marshal.


----------



## Railroader

Oh, and I forgot, the ribbons Doug handed out to the kids. They asked me for push pins and have them hanging in the middle of each of their cork boards displayed VERY proudly. THANK YOU DOUG!!!


----------



## Brianzhelis

*Thanks for a great night of Racing*

I had alot of fun.. thanks everyone..

B. Shaw


----------



## mikifiki

how was the racing last night???


----------



## WINSEEKER

mikifiki said:


> how was the racing last night???


crash fest--- vta a main ----track was to fast as usual


----------



## wlpjr2

*VTA Racers from Champain*

Met a guy on ebay that races vta in champain, il. Rusty just emailed me and said 5 to 10 of them are coming next friday to race with us! I told him about the slashes running last night, he wanted to know if they will be running next week also?
Bill


----------



## Railroader

WINSEEKER said:


> track was to fast as usual


I disagree. To say "as usual" is a bit disingenuous. Perhaps some of the a-main drivers could use a little more consideration with each other. The c-main and B-main seemed cleaner than the a-main. I think the level of competitiveness at Indy Slots, with 18-20+ regular VTA racers, has created a highly competitive field. The drive to win a very hard class has caused a few of the top drivers to be less considerate. Not only do you need a perfectly tuned setup, but you need to make zero mistakes, and drive as cleanly as possible to take the win.

Some love that level of racing. Myself, I'd be happy to be in the b-main. Actually, the c-main looked like a ton of fun.

I think the track was slightly harder than last week. There were many areas where one had to slow to a near stop to make a turn.


----------



## Railroader

wlpjr2 said:


> Met a guy on ebay that races vta in champain, il. Rusty just emailed me and said 5 to 10 of them are coming next friday to race with us! I told him about the slashes running last night, he wanted to know if they will be running next week also?
> Bill


I think he posted on rctech.net http://www.rctech.net/forum/indiana...y-slots-vta-racing-among-others-new-post.html


----------



## cwoods34

I enjoy competition because it pushes me to make my car the best it can be and to exploit my driving abilities as much as I can.

With that being said, I also enjoy a little aggressive-ness (not so much in qualifying) because it can seperate the good drivers from the great drivers. It gives me a rush when someone is riding right on my tail or I'm closing in on someone, because I know it's only a matter of seconds before something will happen. 

"Which of us will make a mistake first?"

"Which of us can take this turn faster and come out ahead?"

But being too aggressive is bad. By this I mean intentionally spinning/flipping someone, or diving in too hard into a turn and whacking someone, even if it is accidental. You can't make it through the turn full-throttle, so don't try! 

Think about it this way... if you wouldn't want someone to pull a certain manuever on you, don't do it to others. 

THE GOLDEN RULE, in other words. 

The last time I raced (Greg H. got 1st, I got 2nd by 4 seconds) was THE BIGGEST rush I've ever had racing. It was adrenaline-pumping all 8 minutes because we were so close. We never deviated more than 6 or so seconds from each other the entire race, so I was kept on edge and tried not to make mistakes. That's how door-to-door racing should be!

/end rant


----------



## RShafer

Hello there, this is the Rusty that Bill referred to earlier from Champaign, IL. As was mentioned, a bunch of us that race locally at The RC Shack are planning to road trip over this Friday (3/27) to race at Indy Slots.

I am thinking we will likely have 6-8 TA's coming over. A few of us have Slashes too, are you guys planning to run Slash again on Friday? Do you run 1/10 trucks at all either?

Will there be enough pit spaces for another 6-8 people, or should we bring some tables & chairs in case. We don't mind, just need to know what to pack.

Thank you & I look forward to meeting & racing with a bunch of you.


Rusty


----------



## BadSign

Just curious, anyone bring their foam car to practice on Friday? I'm wrenching a little on mine tonight before bed.


----------



## Lugnutz

BadSign said:


> Just curious, anyone bring their foam car to practice on Friday? I'm wrenching a little on mine tonight before bed.


Crptracer and myself ran them Thursday and Friday. I think we will have enough for a class this week.


----------



## Scooter15

Just wanted to drop in and say "hi". Hopefully my son and I will be joining in this coming Friday in the VTA Class. 

I also wanted to thank Bob and everyone else that answered my questions earlier today about the VTA class and my speed controler.

Is anyone running 4 cell / 27t in the VTA class? If so, any suggestions on gearing?


----------



## Lugnutz

RShafer said:


> Hello there, this is the Rusty that Bill referred to earlier from Champaign, IL. As was mentioned, a bunch of us that race locally at The RC Shack are planning to road trip over this Friday (3/27) to race at Indy Slots.
> 
> I am thinking we will likely have 6-8 TA's coming over. A few of us have Slashes too, are you guys planning to run Slash again on Friday? Do you run 1/10 trucks at all either?
> 
> Will there be enough pit spaces for another 6-8 people, or should we bring some tables & chairs in case. We don't mind, just need to know what to pack.
> 
> Thank you & I look forward to meeting & racing with a bunch of you.
> 
> 
> Rusty


If there is 3 or more they will run Slash ( I think they had 8-10 this week, WARNING alot of wrecks) Classes are 1/18 trk, buggies -Mini Coopers-VTA ( 15-20 VTA cars)-Slash and there should be enough 17.5 foam T/C for a class this week. I dont know about the tables and chairs so I will let someone else advise on that. Great the hear you guys are coming to race.


----------



## Railroader

Lugnutz said:


> If there is 3 or more they will run Slash ( I think they had 8-10 this week, WARNING alot of wrecks) Classes are 1/18 trk, buggies -Mini Coopers-VTA ( 15-20 VTA cars)-Slash and there should be enough 17.5 foam T/C for a class this week. *I dont know about the tables and chairs so I will let someone else advise on that*. Great the hear you guys are coming to race.


I say pack em up and bring them just in case. Slots was pretty packed last night.

But I won't be bringing the family this coming Friday, so that will free up three pit spaces.


----------



## RShafer

I appreciate the feedback guys.

We will bring our Slashes & if there is enough to run great, if not we can still run what we came for....door to door Trans-Am racing.

We will bring some tables just in case.


----------



## surfer kev

i have a question about the slash class, not to stur just a question since associated has now come out with a vehicle that has same wheelbase and width of the slash and it is really almost identical would it be allowed to run with the slash outside or will it be a class for it some were else. i think you should run same tire and motor if it is said they can be run together. i have just been an associated fan so just wanted to know i do realize it has nothing to do with indoor or carpet but i think that houston and joey get on here and want opinions on this option.


----------



## Railroader

If you are staying the night, the Slash class will run the next day around 1pm on the dirt track out back. The amount of interest in this class is unprecedented. Just about everyone I know is ready to run in the dirt.


----------



## wlpjr2

Scooter15 said:


> Just wanted to drop in and say "hi". Hopefully my son and I will be joining in this coming Friday in the VTA Class.
> 
> I also wanted to thank Bob and everyone else that answered my questions earlier today about the VTA class and my speed controler.
> 
> Is anyone running 4 cell / 27t in the VTA class? If so, any suggestions on gearing?


I was just asking the same questions about a month ago before me and my boy started in the vta. you picked a great class to get into, but beter than that- i don't think you could ask for a better group of people. One guy gave my son one of his old bodies to run because we didn't get his finished the first night we raced. can't help you with the gearing question, but someone will that knows. Welcome- look forward to meeting you!
Bill Pennington


----------



## wlpjr2

surfer kev said:


> i have a question about the slash class, not to stur just a question since associated has now come out with a vehicle that has same wheelbase and width of the slash and it is really almost identical would it be allowed to run with the slash outside or will it be a class for it some were else. i think you should run same tire and motor if it is said they can be run together. i have just been an associated fan so just wanted to know i do realize it has nothing to do with indoor or carpet but i think that houston and joey get on here and want opinions on this option.


I like the idea
Another ASS fan!


----------



## Railroader

Scooter15 said:


> Is anyone running 4 cell / 27t in the VTA class? If so, any suggestions on gearing?


I think every motor and battery combo has taken the a-main at Slots. But for the 17.5/4-cell combo to be competitive the batteries need to be good cells in very good condition.

For 21.5 LiPo, I recommend 4.6 FDR to be a good starting point. Go up if the track is technical, and down if the track is open and fast. I am not sure about the FDR for other motor/battery combos.


----------



## RShafer

Railroader said:


> If you are staying the night, the Slash class will run the next day around 1pm on the dirt track out back. The amount of interest in this class is unprecedented. Just about everyone I know is ready to run in the dirt.



We aren't staying the night, we will drive back after racing. We race Saturdays, otherwise we might have been tempted !!


----------



## surfer kev

thanks bill thoughti i fixed that before i posted


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here are the Race results for Friday 03/20/2009

1/18 Trucks - A Main(On-Road)
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....30...5m04.931..*Chad Gillum*
....2....2....29...5m05.108..Greg Cobb
....3....5....23...5m06.896..John Smith
....4....3....18...5m16.060..Jordan Wahl
....5....4....17...5m08.271..Mathew Kopetsky
....6....6....00...0m00.000..Je Sullivan (No Time)

Mini Cooper - Novice Main (Forgot to grab results sheet)
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....xx...xmxx.xxx..*Mathew Kopetsky*
....2....3....xx...xmxx.xxx..Eric David
....3....2....xx...xmxx.xxx..Rachael Slivka
....4....4....xx...xmxx.xxx..Korey David
....5....5....xx...xmxx.xxx..Musu Scott

Mini Cooper - B Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....3....25...5m01.848..*Tom Johnson (Bump to A)*
....2....1....25...5m08.056..Doug James
....3....2....21...5m03.084..Steve Larracey
....4....4....19...4m59.466..Corey Warren
....5....5....19...5m06.665..Lee Goodwin

Mini Cooper - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....29...5m00.115..*Mark Lyons*
....2....2....28...5m00.324..Bob Cordell
....3....3....27...5m04.777..Brock Lyons
....4....6....26...5m04.540..Tom Johnson
....5....5....23...5m01.461..Chad Wisdom
....6....4....00...0m00.00...Houston Thomas (No Time)

Monster Truck/Slash - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....2....22...5m05.027..*Brock Lyons*
....2....4....21...5m07.902..Chad Wisdom
....3....8....20...5m05.732..Ben Moss
....4....7....19...5m18.590..Corey Warren
....5....5....18...5m03.307..Ian Piccione
....6....6....18...5m06.366..Rockie Piccione
....7....3....14...5m11.021..Lee Goodwin
....8....1....07...1m30.632..Mark Lyons

Vintage Trans Am - C Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....3....26...5m00.536..*Steve Larracey (Bump to B)*
....2....1....26...5m03.407..Brandon Scobell
....3....4....24...5m04.015..Bill Pennington
....4....5....22...5m03.498..Zach Pennington
....5....2....17...2m58.871..Kenny Jarvis
....6....6....02...3m51.515..Jeff Muncie

Vintage Trans Am - B Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....31...5m06.206..*Greg Cordell (Bump to A)*
....2....3....30...5m01.204..Brock Lyons
....3....2....30...5m05.150..Charlie Auterburn
....4....6....29...5m02.002..Ben Moss
....5....7....29...5m09.378..Steve Vaught
....6....4....27...5m03.720..Steve Martin
....7....8....23...5m00.232..Steve Larracey
....8....5....00...0m00.000..Houston Thomas (No Time)

Vintage Trans Am - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....51...8m04.964..*Bob Cordell*
....2....3....51...8m08.180..Brian Smith
....3....4....50...8m00.859..Mark Lyons
....4....8....49...8m07.428..Greg Cordell
....5....6....47...8m04.360..Greg Cobb
....6....7....47...8m05.547..Brian Shaw
....7....5....44...8m10.761..Bob Yelle
....8....2....40...6m17.082..Greg Hallenbeck


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Main results are above.

Here are the qualifying results for Friday 03/20/2009

VTA(On-Road)
Pos...Laps........Time....Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....33...5m04.234..Bob Cordell
....2....33...5m04.667..Greg Hallenbeck
....3....33...5m05.025..Brian Smith
....4....32...5m08.903..Mark Lyons
....5....31...5m00.116..Bob Yelle
....6....31...5m02.555..Greg Cobb
....7....31...5m02.807..Brian Shaw
....8....31...5m08.521..Greg Cordell
....9....31...5m10.522..Charlie Auterburn
...10....30...5m01.488..Brock Lyons
...11....30...5m07.478..Steve Martin
...12....30...5m08.358..Houston Thomas
...13....29...5m05.006..Ben Moss
...14....29...5m07.195..Steve Vaught
...15....27...5m08.841..Brandon Scobell
...16....27...5m09.368..Kenny Jarvis
...17....24...5m04.397..Steve Larracey
...18....23...5m14.843..Bill Pennington
...19....22...5m01.411..Zach Pennington
...20....20...4m58.241..Jeff Muncie

Electric Trucks/Slash (On-Road)
Pos...Laps........Time....Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....24...5m11.969..Mark Lyons
....2....20...5m03.684..Brock Lyons
....3....20...5m09.816..Lee Goodwin
....4....20...5m12.116..Chad Wisdom
....5....18...5m04.771..Ian Piccione
....6....18...5m11.100..Rockie Piccione
....7....17...5m07.747..Corey Warren
....8....00...0m00.000..Ben Moss (No Time)

1/18th Trucks (On-Road)
Pos...Laps........Time....Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....32...5m04.737..Chad Gillum
....2....32...5m07.395..Greg Cobb
....3....13...3m54.295..Jordan Wahl
....4....02...0m49.643..Matthew Kopetsky
....5....00...0m00.000..John Smith (No Time)
....6....00...0m00.000..Joe Sullivan (No Time)

Mini Cooper (On-Road)
Pos...Laps........Time....Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....28...5m04.569..Mark Lyons
....2....28...5m05.587..Bob Cordell
....3....27...5m09.300..Brock Lyons
....4....26...5m05.344..Houston Thomas
....5....25...5m08.182..Chad Wisdom
....6....24...5m09.688..Doug James
....7....24...5m10.414..Steve Larracey
....8....23...5m08.364..Tom Johnson
....9....21...5m11.752..Corey Warren
...10....17...5m10.214..Lee Goodwin
...11....16...5m04.123..Mathew Kopetsky
...12....12...5m12.609..Rachael Slivka
...13....11...4m51.423..Eric David
...14....10...5m01.196..Korey David
...15....08...5m01.499..Musu Scott


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here is a quick recap of 3/20/2009 Friday night on-road racing.

Mini Cooper saw a heat of mostly novice racers. Congrats to all the new racers for doing a good job first time racing. In the B-main Tom Johnson in his powder blue car beat Doug James to bump up to the A-main. In the A-Main Mark Lyons had the fastest car of the night and won from the pole.

1/18 Trucks turn-out was a bit light but it was a good battle between Chad Gillum and Greg Cobb with Chad taking the win.

Slash class saw 8 cars in the main. Brock Lyons was able to stay out of trouble to take the win.

VTA
C-Main saw Steve Larracey and Brandon Scobell swap leads multiple times. Steve settled into a good groove in the 2nd half of the race and Brandon had one too many bad laps. Steve took the win and the bump to the B-main.

B-Main saw very evenly matched cars. Charlie Auterburn looked like he was going to win, but a 17 second lap late dropped him to 3rd. Greg Cordell took the win to bump to the A-main and Brock Lyons took 2nd.

A-Main saw the top 3 qualified within 1 second of each other. Bob Cordell took advantage of TQ to get away from the pack to take the win. Greg Hallenbeck didn't fare well with traffic early and fell back in the pack. Brian Smith had a fast car but made too many mistakes to finish 2nd. Mark Lyons was in 2nd mid-way, but clipped a corner disk and ended up 3rd. Greg Cordell used his bump up to end up 4th.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here are some personal observations from racing on Friday.

Another good turn-out. We got out a little later than I would have expected - 10:45 pm. I think there were a few factors causing this.

- One factor is that the Slash class was really beating the boards and it was taking extra time to set the track after their heat. I saw the Slash racers having a lot of fun on the track. We only ask that the Slash racers help keep the program fun for the rest of the racers by promptly returning to turn-marshal and help straighten out the boards.

- Another thing I have noticed recently is that it is taking some extra time to line up the cars in the VTA races. Since we are using a Le Mans start it can be a bit confusing at times. I have a few ideas on how we can speed up setting the grid. 

Speaking of VTA qualifying I have seen some confusion on the start order especially in the 2nd round. Since we only re-sort before the mains, I believe that we should use a reverse start based on round 1 qualifying in each VTA heat in Round 2. The results of a previous heat are the only non-biased option that we have available at this time. I'd be interested to hear other racer's comments on grid order.

Based on qualifying times, the track was a bit faster this week than last. As far as driving, I can only comment on my own. In the 2nd qualifier and the main I was driving a bit more aggressive than I needed to. The end result was that I made a few too many mistakes - some of which involved other racers. I needed to remind myself that the best way to do well at Indy Slots is to drive clean. Each week the winner of the A-main is always the driver who needed to be marshalled the fewest times and not usually the fastest car. You would think I would remember this since I post the results. . Feel free to smack me in the head if needed.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

One last post for drivers new to Indy Slots (including out-of-town racers). At first glance, the pit area may look a bit crowded on Fridays if you get there after 6:00 pm. Just like every other track, racers have a tendency to spread out. Just let us know that you are looking for pit space and we will find a spot for you to sit. If needed, I will even move so that 2 racers will have space next to each other.


----------



## Railroader

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Speaking of VTA qualifying I have seen some confusion on the start order especially in the 2nd round. Since we only re-sort before the mains, I believe that we should use a reverse start based on round 1 qualifying in each VTA heat in Round 2. The results of a previous heat are the only non-biased option that we have available at this time. I'd be interested to hear other racer's comments on grid order.


*Sounds GREAT to me.*


----------



## Lugnutz

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Here are some personal observations from racing on Friday.
> 
> 
> - Another thing I have noticed recently is that it is taking some extra time to line up the cars in the VTA races. Since we are using a Le Mans start it can be a bit confusing at times. I have a few ideas on how we can speed up setting the grid.
> 
> Speaking of VTA qualifying I have seen some confusion on the start order especially in the 2nd round. Since we only re-sort before the mains, I believe that we should use a reverse start based on round 1 qualifying in each VTA heat in Round 2. The results of a previous heat are the only non-biased option that we have available at this time. I'd be interested to hear other racer's comments on grid order.
> 
> .


I think we should reverse the starting order based on the starting order of the first heat. Everybody gets the same chance and easy to get lined up. Just my opinion


----------



## Crptracer

Congrats to Ken"Miller Time" MIller on finishing 8th in 17.5/foam T/C at the nats....:thumbsup:


----------



## Crptracer

The whole slash thing indoors makes no sense to me but hey "run whatcha brung" its bad for the carpet though...Foam T/C should be running this Friday no question:
1.Me
2.G.Cobb
3.G."Haulin"beck
4.B.Vanderveen
5.C.Woods...Maybe
6.B.Cordell


VTA will be killer as always...


----------



## Lugnutz

Crptracer, how long are the heats and main for the foam class? 5 or 6 minutes?


----------



## Railroader

Lugnutz said:


> I think we should reverse the starting order based on the starting order of the first heat. Everybody gets the same chance and easy to get lined up. Just my opinion


It is not really the same chance.

Reversing the results of the first qualifier is essentially a reverse resort and allows guys who may have had issues in the first heat another chance.


----------



## Luke1116

This is what the sprint guys do. We just turn the lineup from the first heat around so the guys who started in the back of the first heat start up front in the 2nd heat.


----------



## Crptracer

Lugnutz said:


> Crptracer, how long are the heats and main for the foam class? 5 or 6 minutes?


 5 minutes...


----------



## Miller Time

Crptracer said:


> 5 minutes...


They should be 6 to be in line with the rest of the tracks. ROAR went 6 minutes in '09


----------



## GHBECK

No "cheapshots" or "beginners mistakes" in this class boys, that's what VTA is for:freak:...




Crptracer said:


> The whole slash thing indoors makes no sense to me but hey "run whatcha brung" its bad for the carpet though...Foam T/C should be running this Friday no question:
> 1.Me
> 2.G.Cobb
> 3.G."Haulin"beck
> 4.B.Vanderveen
> 5.C.Woods...Maybe
> 6.B.Cordell
> 
> 
> VTA will be killer as always...


----------



## Railroader

GHBECK said:


> No "cheapshots" or "beginners mistakes" in this class boys, that's what VTA is for:freak:...


I do not understand what you are saying. Are you saying a beginner in the foam class should not make any mistakes? Count me out of the class then.


----------



## WINSEEKER

GHBECK said:


> No "cheapshots" or "beginners mistakes" in this class boys, that's what VTA is for:freak:...


NO!!! thats not what vta is for.


----------



## Railroader

WINSEEKER said:


> NO!!! thats not what vta is for.


Agreed!!!


----------



## GHBECK

No, that's not what that means. It simply means that it should be nice if there is a higher level of driver consideration shown in the "pro class". I.E. qualifying(letting faster qualifiers go), first corner dives, driver courtesy in general, as a lot of what falls under the "rubbing is racing rule" in VTA slides...That is all I am trying to convey here. I didn't mean it that way Railroader, we all make mistakes on the track, no need to be afraid of the 17.5/Foam class...:freak:


----------



## Crptracer

GHBECK said:


> No "cheapshots" or "beginners mistakes" in this class boys, that's what VTA is for:freak:...


I think this is ment two ways 1 has a bit of humor and 2 it has some truth no one is saying there wont be mistakes thats goin a little far however at these speeds a little more consideration on passing points on the track and holding your line . The point of this class was to create a different kind of racing. Now agressive is aggressive no matter what class your running in...It seems the A-main has been the most prone to accidents as of late but I think thats just the competitive nature of racing.....Lets not lose sight of what VTA was started for door to door rubin style racing.


----------



## Crptracer

Well 6min's might be pushin it for slots as we have alot to get through in an evening


----------



## Railroader

GHBECK said:


> No, that's not what that means. It simply means that it should be nice if there is a higher level of driver consideration shown in the "pro class". I.E. qualifying(letting faster qualifiers go), first corner dives, driver courtesy in general, as a lot of what falls under the "rubbing is racing rule" in VTA slides...That is all I am trying to convey here. I didn't mean it that way Railroader, we all make mistakes on the track, no need to be afraid of the 17.5/Foam class...:freak:


I understand. Thanks for explaining it!



Crptracer said:


> I think this is ment two ways 1 has a bit of humor and 2 it has some truth no one is saying there wont be mistakes thats goin a little far however at these speeds a little more consideration on passing points on the track and holding your line . The point of this class was to create a different kind of racing. Now agressive is aggressive no matter what class your running in...It seems the A-main has been the most prone to accidents as of late but I think thats just the competitive nature of racing.....Lets not lose sight of what VTA was started for door to door rubin style racing.


Cool.


----------



## GHBECK

Yes, it's tough to show humor "in print" at times! 6 minutes is fine with me, but you are right, it might push us into the wee hours...Should have the 17.5 done tomorrow.



GHBECK said:


> No, that's not what that means. It simply means that it should be nice if there is a higher level of driver consideration shown in the "pro class". I.E. qualifying(letting faster qualifiers go), first corner dives, driver courtesy in general, as a lot of what falls under the "rubbing is racing rule" in VTA slides...That is all I am trying to convey here. I didn't mean it that way Railroader, we all make mistakes on the track, no need to be afraid of the 17.5/Foam class...:freak:


----------



## GHBECK

Indyrc, you have a PM.


----------



## Crptracer

Just FYI:

Summit Raceway....April 19th spring fling race....VTA....17.5/Foam/TC

I have asked to run 17.5/foam....But dont think there will be an issue since we can bring are own race!!!1I have also asked if there would be anyway to do it on Saturday....Its a stretch but doesnt hurt to ask....


----------



## Crptracer

Crptracer said:


> Michana RC END OF THE SEASON EVENT- NEXT SATURDAY!
> 
> Next Saturday, March 28th- join us at our end of season event for road course and stadium racing! Doors open at 10am, racing starts at 2pm! For just $5- all you can run! And, weather permitting, we'll be cooking out! Michiana RC will buy the burgers, dogs and buns- feel free to bring a side dish or dessert to share! It'll be a blast! Seeya there!
> 
> Straight from there website...


 Just a reminder....


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Earlier I brought up the issue of VTA grid line-up during qualifying at Indy Slots. Here are my thoughts to this point.

The VTA class at Indy Slots has seen great participation. We have averaged 20 racers each of the last 4 weeks. We have seen very close qualifying. I have noticed that there have been some inconsistencies with settting the grid. I would like us to discuss how we should setup the VTA grid at Indy Slots for each round of qualifying. My goal is to help eliminate *MY* perception that some drivers could possibly be getting an advantage based on grid position in qualifying.

Round 1 qualifying
------------
I am not the race director, so I'm not sure how the heats are setup in the computer. Assuming that it is random, I don't think any change is required. We line up the cars on the grid based on the sheet provided by the computer. The only comment that I would like to make is that if a racer would prefer to start at the back of the field in Round 1, that they be given this choice.

Round 2 Qualifying
----------
- Option 1: Use the same grid order as Round 1
Pros: Makes lining up the cars easier since you will line up in the same spot all night for qualifying.
Cons: Possibly could reward a "fast" driver if they are at the front of the field all night

- Option 2: Invert the order of the grid from Round 1 based on starting order from Round 1.
Pros: Makes lining up the cars easier since you simply reverse the order.
Cons: Possibly could reward a "fast" driver in Round 1 by putting them at the front of the field in Round 2. Cars in the middle of the pack have no chance to start up front. 

- Option 3: Car 1 & 2 on the grid move to the back of the field in Round 2. Car 3 & 4 would be at the front.
Pros: Gives mid grid cars from Round 1 a chance to start at the front.
Cons: Totally arbitrary. Could possibly reward a "fast" driver from round 1 by putting them at the front of the grid in Round 2.

- Option 4: Invert the order of the grid based on Round 1 results
Pros: Gives racers who had problems in round 1 the chance for a better start.
Cons: Faster driver's from Round 1 may have to work harder in Round 2.
.........................

I prefer Option 4 - invert based on results from Round 1. This is the only option that isn't arbitrary.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I want to add that VTA racing at Indy Slots has always been about having fun. As the driver's and cars have become better, the qualifying has gotten much closer. The benefit of the close racing has been that anyone with a decent car who drives cleanly in qualifying has a fair shot at making the A-Main. 18 different drivers have been in the A-main in 2009 with the average A-main field consisting of 7 cars.

Again, I want to emphasize that the winner of the VTA A-main is usually the driver who runs the smartest race and is usually not the fastest car. That to me is the most enjoyable part of racing VTA at Indy Slots. I know if I drive well and keep my car out of trouble, that I have a shot at the podium.


----------



## Crptracer

Micro...Your car is in my possesion.....


----------



## Railroader

I prefer option #4 above.


----------



## Stetler17

That's interesting that the grid lineup is an issue for you guys also. I would really like to do IFMAR in Lafayette, as we don't have a good spot to line the cars up without it being either a big handicap, or a crash fest (look like supercross starts):freak:

I know Doug doesn't "allow" IFMAR starts in VTA, but I fail to see the downside. It would even speed up the race night. Throw them down and start running your practice laps. Everyone is out, turn on the clock and go.

Any input from the racers in INDY?

Mark


----------



## Kevin Cole

What is currently being ran at Slots on Saturday & Sundays(particular Sundays)?

I need somewhere to get my weekend racing fix and do not mind buying something new to run if necessary.


----------



## rockin_bob13

Rules for VTA are heads up starts. I don't want ot mess with the rules. You just have to learn quickly how to make a clean start.


----------



## MicroRacerM18

In VTA I am not sure the start grid is the issue. As with most classes it is the person who gets through the wreck in the first turn that has the advantage. This past week, I started near the back and ended up being first because I drove through the wreck.

Any car that is before the wreck has the advantage, and maybe the cars at the back who can drive through it. How do you adjust for that?

Clean starts produce better racing.


----------



## Lugnutz

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Earlier I brought up the issue of VTA grid line-up during qualifying at Indy Slots. Here are my thoughts to this point.
> 
> 
> 
> - Option 2: Invert the order of the grid from Round 1 based on starting order from Round 1.


This is simple and fair. It has worked in RC up to full size cars for years.


----------



## Lugnutz

Kevin Cole said:


> What is currently being ran at Slots on Saturday & Sundays(particular Sundays)?
> 
> I need somewhere to get my weekend racing fix and do not mind buying something new to run if necessary.


Can you do Friday nights? VTA, Mini Coopers,17.5 T/C Foam and 1/18th trucks, all on Friday nights.


----------



## Crptracer

Kevin Cole said:


> What is currently being ran at Slots on Saturday & Sundays(particular Sundays)?
> 
> I need somewhere to get my weekend racing fix and do not mind buying something new to run if necessary.


 Saturday 1/18th offroad on carpet and during the day outside offroad

Sunday oval and figure 8:wave:


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

MicroRacerM18 said:


> In VTA I am not sure the start grid is the issue. As with most classes it is the person who gets through the wreck in the first turn that has the advantage. This past week, I started near the back and ended up being first because I drove through the wreck.
> 
> Any car that is before the wreck has the advantage, and maybe the cars at the back who can drive through it. How do you adjust for that?
> 
> Clean starts produce better racing.


The above post is a good explanation of why starting grid position is an issue for many racers with a heads-up Le Mans start. The reality is that some drivers have a different way that they approach the first lap first turn depending on where they start in the grid.

I just want to make sure that we are giving every racer the same opportunity to start in the back, front, or middle of the pack so that no one racer feels like they are always getting tangled in the 1st corner melee.

Regardless of how we start the VTA heats, the key is to do your best to avoid accidents. That is part of the class, but we should at least be mindful that the way we set the grid or even the layout can contribute to messy starts.


----------



## GHBECK

"Most" tracks & classes are IFMAR & will sort by speed, VTA has seemed to distort that and at one point in time Slots used to be that way. If you go fast, you get the privilege of starting up front & there is the benefit of a resort (unless you have a bad run or miss your run). I guess I never really got this idea of sticking the leaders in the back of the pack & making them work harder for driving well. Truthfully it doesn't much matter to me, but it is nice not to have to drive into a turn1 pileup or a slower car that has spun out or traction-rolled in the start. So, I do see where IFMAR starts would alleviate that & give everyone a "more equal" chance at putting in a good run, so, I would support that idea, but whatever...As long as I don't get spun-out or clobbered :freak: in the first corner, I'm happy!


----------



## Kevin Cole

Lugnutz said:


> Can you do Friday nights? VTA, Mini Coopers,17.5 T/C Foam and 1/18th trucks, all on Friday nights.


My wife works third shift at our local hospital,so I would have our 8yr old daughter in tow if I run Friday nights.Thats not a bad thing,but I'm sure she would be bored very quickly...not to mention it sounds like the place is packed already on Fridays.

I would like to run some onroad though.

What is the 12th scale program like on Wednesdays...how late are they getting finished?


----------



## Stetler17

A little clarification...

I'm not proposing IFMAR for Indy Slots. We just have a similar issue at our track and I see this as a way to eliminate it. Since you guys have a great car count I was curious what some of you thought of the idea. 

As a side note on how the grid is set. I've been told that our scoring system lines us up the same way every week because of the order our information is stored into the system, *not *the order they sign us up weekly. I can't confirm this, but thought it was interesting. We move ahead one position for every heat, so you may never get up front, but the first place guy in heat one will be last in heat two etc...I personally like the resort method except for the added time to actually do the resort and get it posted.


----------



## Railroader

rockin_bob13 said:


> Rules for VTA are heads up starts. I don't want ot mess with the rules. You just have to learn quickly how to make a clean start.


Actually, it has changed almost week to week.

It would be nice if some people didn't have the ******* attitude of "bumpin' is racin'". Probably would have saved some guys a couple hundred dollars in parts by now.


----------



## GHBECK

- Absolutely NO IFMAR-type starts. All heats and mains should be straight-up starts, with random sorts for each heat. Non random sorts should shuffle starting order for each heat.

The rules are unfortunately no IFMAR, but says nothing about the distance between cars, lets spread them the whole length of the straight away?


----------



## rockin_bob13

Railroader said:


> Actually, it has changed almost week to week.
> 
> What has changed week to week?


----------



## Railroader

Rolling starts, complete resorts, moving front two to the back, reversing the heat field. lining up however you want. Seems like if I miss a week or two the line up format changes.


----------



## rockin_bob13

I thought with your quote you were referring to heads up starts.


----------



## cwoods34

Try telling Formula 1 drivers that "bumpin' is racin'" 

Just be glad that our VTA cars don't do backflips 3 feet into the air when they bump like some modern 1:1 race cars do. If your ride height is set properly the car really shouldn't even roll over, unless it is a high-speed hit. 

Here's a simple solution.... Run an extra 300 g of weight. No way you'll be bumped around like that.


----------



## Lugnutz

Railroader said:


> Actually, it has changed almost week to week.
> 
> It would be nice if some people didn't have the ******** attitude *of "bumpin' is racin'". Probably would have saved some guys a couple hundred dollars in parts by now.


WOW........... Did not know we were reduced to that. I thought this was an adult discussion about the starting line up of heats. Nice attitude yourself.


----------



## Railroader

There are certain guys who repeat that mantra: "bumpin' is racin' ". In my opinion, it is quite the immature attitude. It shows a lack of respect for other drivers. And it is expensive.

There is a MAJOR difference between "door to door" and "bumpin' is racin' ". One costs a couple hundred a month, the other is gentlemanly.

I'd LOVE to see door to door racing. Unfortunately I have seen too much ram the car from behind to make a pass racing. It drove me away before and it is currently driving away other racers.

And saying "I thought this was an adult discussion" is not helping Mr. Cobb.


----------



## Kevin Cole

Kevin Cole said:


> What is the 12th scale program like on Wednesdays...how late are they getting finished?


I guess I'll drive up(45min)and check things out Wednesday.

Seems everyone is too busy arguing about the VTA class to provide any info.Thats certainly not a selling point for Friday nights.


----------



## Railroader

Kevin Cole said:


> I guess I'll drive up(45min)and check things out Wednesday.
> 
> Seems everyone is too busy arguing about the VTA class to provide any info.*Thats certainly not a selling point for Friday nights.*


Agreed. I think a few of us need to step back and look at what we are saying and what we hope to accomplish. Believe it or not, it is one of the best groups of guys I have ever met RC racing, and we usually agree and good decisions.

The 1/12th scale program is a small dedicated core group of racers. Zero drama. It is a very quiet night, and very lad back. Also, they are extremely helpful and have helped me out a lot. Rusty, David Lee, Charlie, and a few others know what they are doing and want as much competition as they can get.


----------



## Railroader

How about this guys:

Let's try a 2nd heat group-only resort (option #4) for a couple weeks. We've tried just about everything else but this.



> - Option 4: Invert the order of the grid based on Round 1 results


This gives the racer (who normally is at the top of the pack) who had a bad 1st heat a chance to redeem his qualifying, instead of kicking him when he is down.

I'd also like to see a little bit more space added between the cars in the LeMans-style line-ups.


----------



## rjvk

Just wanted to let you guys know, we have changed the format for the 2009 USVTA Nationals to a one day race. The response was not as high as we predicted months ago, but as you all know, times are not as good as they were. So if you are interested it will be one day on Saturday the 4th of April, and the price has been reduced to $35, with T shirt for the first 50 guys and a sticker set for all entries.

Details here: http://www.rctech.net/forum/5586344-post122.html

Thanks guys, I hope some of you can make it.

Rob King


----------



## Railroader

Thanks for the update.


----------



## RustyS

Kevin Cole said:


> My wife works third shift at our local hospital,so I would have our 8yr old daughter in tow if I run Friday nights.Thats not a bad thing,but I'm sure she would be bored very quickly...not to mention it sounds like the place is packed already on Fridays.
> 
> I would like to run some onroad though.
> 
> What is the 12th scale program like on Wednesdays...how late are they getting finished?


 
We shoot for a 10pm finish. At the latest we are out of there by 10:30pm. We try to stick to schedule the best we can. If we fall behind, we will make it up. 
3 heats then the mains. We currently have 7-9 guys showing on a regular basis. 
:dude:


----------



## Kevin Cole

Thanks guys...I might try to make it up on Wednesday and check things out.


----------



## j21moss

RustyS said:


> We shoot for a 10pm finish. At the latest we are out of there by 10:30pm. We try to stick to schedule the best we can. If we fall behind, we will make it up.
> 3 heats then the mains. We currently have 7-9 guys showing on a regular basis.
> :dude:


sounds like plan!!!! my 12L is ready to roll.. that means attempt to roll..hasn't run since the 2002 Snowbirds.. but it will be fun.. VTA car is 99% completly rebuilt..Got a new Cuda to try!!! will be ready to run Friday.. Tues and Sunday Racing.....OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kevin Cole

What classes are ran on Wednesday nights?

Give me a quick low down on motors,batts,bodies,etc.

I haven't ran 12th scale since Autograph World in...maybe 1991 or 1992.

But would be willing to buy some gear if it means some drama free fun with good guys in a nice facility.


----------



## johnnyhacksaw

j21moss said:


> sounds like plan!!!! my 12L is ready to roll.. that means attempt to roll..hasn't run since the 2002 Snowbirds.. but it will be fun.. VTA car is 99% completly rebuilt..Got a new Cuda to try!!! will be ready to run Friday.. Tues and Sunday Racing.....OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


what no mustang body!! what's up with that! moss going mopar...?


----------



## PDK RACING

ghbeck you have pm


----------



## Scott04C5

I will be at Indy Slots tonight to try and sell my 1/10 slider. It will be RTR so if you want to buy a slider and run tonight you could. I will also have my Tamiya TT-01 with me, it is also for sale. It is set up as a drift car right now but it would make a good entry level car for VTA


----------



## j21moss

johnnyhacksaw said:


> what no mustang body!! what's up with that! moss going mopar...?


well actually somebody traded me for a already painted Mustang body that I had, so might as well us it!!!


----------



## WINSEEKER

SOMETHING TO THINK ABOUT
have you ever had a car vta that ran real good one week , and then the speed or handling went away . ?
well i just bought a brand new set of tires and wheels for my vta, and after they were assembled,they mic in at 2.56 dia new. i also had a new pair of tires that i ran in practice thrusday night and the race on friday. they mic in at 2.72.dia. in just one week . . now my oldest set of tires mic in at 2.92in dia. so see you have to watch your over all roll out. or your gear ratio (fdr will get away from you . the tires balloon that much!!!. also watch your chamber. because the vta tire has a built in chamber to them. , so you have to set the chamber on your car so your tires dont wear on the edge

bob yelle


----------



## MicroRacerM18

WINSEEKER said:


> SOMETHING TO THINK ABOUT
> also watch your chamber. because the vta tire has a built in chamber to them. , so you have to set the chamber on your car so your tires dont wear on the edge
> 
> bob yelle


Thanks, Bob. I hadn't noticed the built-in camber. I will go home and check my settings.


----------



## WINSEEKER

MicroRacerM18 said:


> Thanks, Bob. I hadn't noticed the built-in camber. I will go home and check my settings.


the newer the tire the more youll notice chamber in it 
the older tires baloon out so its harder to see the chamber in them
so again you can see why you have to keep an eye on the chamber also, cause it to will change


----------



## johnnyhacksaw

j21moss said:


> well actually somebody traded me for a already painted Mustang body that I had, so might as well us it!!!


traded off a mustang...for a mopar, a die hard pony car man at that!! cuda body better than a mustang? hope thats not a hard question for ya to answer moss...lol! lol!
if ya,get time this summer between car shows, come over to the great racer's of ingalls to have a good time with us this summer! get ahold of me. i'll let ya drive my 1/4 scale ford fusion car or the ford super truck. i have a charger body if ya gone mopar...lol!!! won't be any bs at ingalls!!! NO!! verdal abuse! what so...ever!!!.....:thumbsup:


----------



## RustyS

Kevin Cole said:


> What classes are ran on Wednesday nights?
> 
> Give me a quick low down on motors,batts,bodies,etc.
> 
> I haven't ran 12th scale since Autograph World in...maybe 1991 or 1992.
> 
> But would be willing to buy some gear if it means some drama free fun with good guys in a nice facility.


 
The majority of the guys are running the Gen-x. Good car and user friendly, only drawback is they are putting out upgrades that don't come in the kit.
I love my r5. Real durable and responds to tuning.

Motors-17.5 brushless (trinity,orion and phantom are the usuals).
Batteries- Energ 4600 matched. David Lee is r&d'ing with a single cell lipo.
Bodies- Speed 8 HD, CRC 
Tires- purple fronts, yellow rears
ESC- Tekin is catching on, Lrp sphere
Springs- Gen-x 50 fronts and I believe white side springs, red center spring
R5 .020 fronts and green sides and red center spring
I don't know what tube lube they are running in the Gen-x's.
The only drama we have there is from me. I am the only guy running the R5 right now. I talk the trash to get the guys laughing.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I hope that everyone reading the recent discussion about VTA qualifying at Indy Slots realizes that the reason I brought this up is that I am always looking for a way to make racing better. The vast majority of racers have been very happy with this class and the way that it is run at Indy Slots. We use this forum as a sounding board for Friday night racing at Indy Slots. Sometimes we disagree on various items, but we each have the best interest of the program in mind. 

I will admit that I want to see everyone leave the track on Friday with a smile on their face regardless of the class they are racing. I know that isn't possible, but that doesn't mean I won't try. I usually post my suggestions here in an open forum because I appreciate all of the constructive feedback we get. Please feel free to approach me at the track if you want to discuss any issues.

I think for VTA qualifying I will propose: 
---------
Option #5 - Line up the cars with more space between them.

I would like some feedback on what everyone thinks is a good distance between cars. I will make sure to put some tape on the boards so that we can quickly line up the cars this week. I will also be happy to be the person to line up every VTA heat this for the sake of consistency.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

On a different note - since they changed the VTA Nationals to a 1 day event on Saturday April 4 who from Indy Slots wants to go? Based on the level of competition we get at Indy Slots, I think we would see more than 1 Slots VTA driver in the top 10.

I definately am going to go and will be willing to split expenses.


----------



## GHBECK

A little elbow room at the start, like the sound of that! :thumbsup:


----------



## cwoods34

Do we have a general amount of distance we follow now? Or is it just whatever "looks good"? 

It's hard to throw out a number without knowing a starting quantity, but as I try to picture it in my mind, I want to say approximately 3-3.5 feet from the tail of car 1 to the nose of car 2 and so on. As long as we have a full straight (don't know why we wouldn't) it should give plenty of space but not give more than a 1.5-2 second spread between #1 and #8 (since we usually run 8 vehicles in a Main).

I think 42-ish inches might be just a little longer than what we normally do, although sometimes the cars are MUCH closer, within a car's length or so. We have an entire straight to line-up, so why not utilize it? The cars seem to spread nicely after the first lap or two anyway, so no one is really losing time from what I can tell.

Just my thought, shoot it down if you like 

The more LeMans starts we have, the more everyone becomes familiar with the "procedure". The first few vehicles can get away with gunning it from the start, but the middle and tail of the pack has to be conservative with the throttle to avoid pile-ups. 

I think collectively we've become much better at having smooth starts, because everyone is learning throttle control at the start based on qualifying position. If you think about it, eventually we could have a perfect start every time


----------



## PDK RACING

*starts / line up*

I say we all paint the noses of our cars chrome:thumbsup:


----------



## mike1985

*VTA tires*

Have you guys found a tire addative that doesn't swell the tires ? I have been useing paragon and it seems to swell these tires alot over time, I was wondering in Jack or Niftech all have the same affect ?

hammer


----------



## Crptracer

...GEEE's....I get sick and look what happens....I say we just leave the qual order alone if it gets reversed it must be done by management...The actuall saying is "Rubbin is Racin".....I dont think anyone has spent more than $25 bucks for parts over the entire season....I think a $100 maybe alittle exaggerated.....


----------



## GHBECK

That's cool but, If I get spun out in the first turn again at the start of the main, cover your ears...:freak:




Crptracer said:


> ...GEEE's....I get sick and look what happens....I say we just leave the qual order alone if it gets reversed it must be done by management...The actuall saying is "Rubbin is Racin".....I dont think anyone has spent more than $25 bucks for parts over the entire season....I think a $100 maybe alittle exaggerated.....


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

VTA Tire Additive
----------
Paragon (wintergreen smell) seems to give the best grip at Indy Slots and is what most drivers are using. As long as you don't let Paragon soak into the tires, I have not noticed that my tires have swelled. After I have broken a set of new tires in, I usually put the Paragon on 1 heat before my race and let it sit for about 2 minutes. I then wipe the excess off and go race. Depending on track conditions I may apply less Paragon on the front or rear tires. For example I only applied Paragon to 3/4 of the rear tires last week to help loosen the car up.

If you let the Paragon soak into the tire it will soften the entire tire including the sidewalls. Once you lose sidewall stiffness, the handling of the VTA tires changes noticeably. If the rear tires are too soft the car may not want to rotate or as traction comes up the car might want to traction roll coming out of a turn. If the front tires are too soft the car might want to traction roll going into a turn.

I have used Niftech, Trinity Zip Grip Free, Jack the Gripper, and Paragon FXII. I feel that all of these compound will work fine and don't seem to soften the tires as much. As such you may want to let the compund sit for a few minutes longer. I'd advise racers to follow the directions on the traction compound containers. I will add that excessive Paragon in high traction situations can create problems with VTA tires. Jack the Gripper among other compounds has been know to be less agressive when the track has a lot of grip.

Some racers like to clean their tires before adding traction compound. A 50/50 water & Simple Green solution works very well for rubber tires. You can also apply motor spray to a towel and clean off the tires. There are other R/C solutions that you can buy to clean/prep rubber touring car tires. Depending on the grip level of the track and how traction compound is applied, you may notice build-up on VTA tires. While it isn't necessary to clean the tires, the extra build-up on the tires may be affecting performance.

A key to consistent performance on the track is to use the same routine for prepping tires. Also, a poor set of tires will create problems that no setup can cure. If you suspect you have a poor set of tires, test a different set. There are plenty of racers at Slots that will let you borrow a set of VTA fronts/rears if you are having issues.


----------



## Crptracer

GHBECK said:


> That's cool but, If I get spun out in the first turn again at the start of the main, cover your ears...:freak:



I will bring ya a muzzel.....


----------



## Railroader

Crptracer said:


> I dont think anyone has spent more than $25 bucks for parts over the entire season....I think a $100 maybe alittle exaggerated.....


I do.

I am not exaggerating.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Most if not all of *MY* broken parts in VTA have been self-induced. The broken parts have included stripped spur gears (due to not checking mesh), damaged bodies due to my own poor driving, broken caster blocks due to misjudging turns, and a few other various bit and pieces.

I general what I have seen in VTA is that some cars have weak points that will break even at the speeds we are going. There were some issues with TC5 caster blocks that have been addressed. A larger front bumper on the TC4 and TC5 will cure most front end issues. The TC3 and TC4 are fairly bullet-proof if you put on a good wide bumper.

What I haven't seen in general in VTA is people breaking a-arms or an entire side of their car. Usually the damage is limited to one part of the car like a caster block, composite dog bone, plastic out drives, or lost screw/nut. I consider the limited damage that I've had the cost of racing. I think this is an important point for everyone to consider that parts do break and it is a good idea to know ahead of time what few extras you should need.

On a positive note, Indy Slots does carry a decent selection of parts that normally break on the TC3, TC4, and TC5. They also have parts for the TT-01. Chances are that if you break a common part and the shop doesn't have it, someone in the pits might be able to help you out. Check out this post to get an idea of the types of cars running VTA at Slots. (http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=2744211#post2744211).

And for the record I've spent a lot more than $25 this season on broken parts. However 99% of my breakage has occured when I've hit the boards and not from accidents from other drivers.


----------



## PDK RACING

if you can't pass um bash um
When going into turn one give um a bump for fun


----------



## cwoods34

I've had tremendous luck and have yet to actually break a part while racing. 

A wheel nut did loosen, and it stripped out the hex-mount on my rear wheel, but that was an isolated event and did not cause any other problems. I didn't notice really until I had pulled the vehicle from the track.

If you break an XRAY part, talk to Steve, he runs his own mobile parts warehouse


----------



## Kevin Cole

GHBECK said:


> That's cool but, If I get spun out in the first turn again at the start of the main, cover your ears...:freak:


_Sounds very "family friendly"...so sad._


----------



## Kevin Cole

Railroader said:


> I do.
> 
> I am not exaggerating.


_Maybe its the guy turnin' the wheel?_


----------



## Kevin Cole

I hope that things are much more calm tonight.I plan on stopping by to check out the 12h scale program and will have my wife & daughter with me.


----------



## Railroader

Kevin Cole said:


> _Maybe its the guy turnin' the wheel?_


Wasn't me. It was not caused by the driver's ability.

Look, I am done arguing this and with the trolling posts that are going on. It makes Indy Slots look petty, and it is a very nice facility with a great group of guys. Thankfully the posting in this thread does not represent the atmosphere at the track.


----------



## cwoods34

I know it isn't acceptable either way, but I'd rather have disputes between our racers on here (PM'ing of course would be nicer) than to make a scene while actually at the track. Probably 90% of the people who frequent Slots are not HobbyTalk members, and those that are already should know about the place.

If I were to visit a track, and during the racing event 2 racers got into a huge argument, throwing words and things around, and being out of control, why would I go back? To me, it would be obvious that there are still issues to resolve before making the program strong and/or "negative" racers (in terms of influence).

How did half of the people that race RC get into the hobby? They were spectators at some point. That's how I got my start in VTA. Let's keep anything that would ward off people away from the event itself. 

We're all adults racing with TOYS, either argue via PM or meet somewhere with boxing gloves (other than Slots) and get it over with. 

Just my thoughts...


----------



## Kevin Cole

Two of the better posts I've read on all of Slots threads in the past month...good call gentlemen.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

GHBECK said:


> That's cool but, If I get spun out in the first turn again at the start of the main, cover your ears...:freak:





Kevin Cole said:


> _Sounds very "family friendly"...so sad._


Kevin, I've see more kids racing at Indy Slots on Friday nights over the past season than I've ever seen at any other indoor carpet track. I would say that the racing at Indy Slots on Friday nights is very family friendly. Just last week we had 5 kids racing in the Mini Cooper class and all of them left with big smiles on their faces.

As far as the "family friendly" comment, anyone who has raced with GHBECK knows that the only thing that ever comes out of his mouth when racing is "COME ON". As far as other racers, about the only other thing I ever hear on the stand is an occasional "Turn Marshal" or "Help" or "Hey". We won't tolerate driver's acting foolish on Friday nights. We will talk with them if they are acting out of line. So far in the past 41 weeks of racing there has never been an issue of bad behavior that even sticks in my mind.

I would invite anyone who hasn't had a chance to race on-road on Friday nights to come by and check out the racing. The classes we run on Friday night may not be for everyone, but I can guarantee you will see people having fun.


----------



## BadSign

Let's all remember: It's a tight track. That's what makes it about driving, not speed.

Brian, I think you've done a great job setting things up and the spacing is the best solution (along with throttle control). We've all been punted and we've all been the punter, so just remember this is fun.

Looking forward to Friday: VTA and Foam. 'bout to shoot some more paint...


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Speaking of paint, I've got a nice Tamiya rattle can of either Copper or Bronze. Figured that is a color you don't normally see. I need to finish off my 17.5 car, but haven't figured out if I want to run a TC3, TC4, or HPI Pro3. If I run the Pro 3 I will have to run NIHM since Lipos don't really fit in that chassis.


----------



## johnnyhacksaw

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Kevin, I've see more kids racing at Indy Slots on Friday nights over the past season than I've ever seen at any other indoor carpet track. I would say that the racing at Indy Slots on Friday nights is very family friendly. Just last week we had 5 kids racing in the Mini Cooper class and all of them left with big smiles on their faces.
> 
> As far as the "family friendly" comment, anyone who has raced with GHBECK knows that the only thing that ever comes out of his mouth when racing is "COME ON". As far as other racers, about the only other thing I ever hear on the stand is an occasional "Turn Marshal" or "Help" or "Hey". We won't tolerate driver's acting foolish on Friday nights. We will talk with them if they are acting out of line. So far in the past 41 weeks of racing there has never been an issue of bad behavior that even sticks in my mind.
> 
> I would invite anyone who hasn't had a chance to race on-road on Friday nights to come by and check out the racing. The classes we run on Friday night may not be for everyone, but I can guarantee you will see people having fun.


it's great to see young kids racing and having a real great time! how old were these 5 kids? did they race in there own class together?


----------



## BadSign

Speaking of kids, I'll be bringing one of my boys to race Friday. Think he'll be in the micro class. I'm gonna have to look into a mini for my guys in the future.

Pactra made a Pearl Copper color I always liked, but i haven't really found anything like it since I switched to water-based. I may go back to some lacquers some time for a colored chrome look.


----------



## j21moss

well!!!! I ran tonight in 12th scale and had a blast!!!!! been 7 yrs since I ran the car and it showed..but it was worth it.... No yelling or arguing or anything!!! It was just plain FUN!!!!!!!!!!!!! just might have found me a new night to race!!! hope to be there this Friday!!


----------



## Kevin Cole

If I was wrong or spoke out of line...I apologize.

The constant bickering on this thread would led a bystander to believe different.It seemed Mr.Moss came away with a sour taste in his mouth just last week...and he is a complete class racer.Most of us remember(although should forget)the physical altercation out on the off-road track a few years ago.

Slot's is great...it's some of the racers that seem to tarnish its image.

I was just there this evening(with my family)and it was the ideal racing scenario.A bunch of good ole boys just having a good time racin'.

The internet can be an ugly monster because it is always hard to read ones emotion/expression in simple print.Once again I'm sorry if I came off abrasive,but read thru the thread...some guys are not ideal promoters for new people to attend.


----------



## Scott04C5

I have raced either slot cars or RC cars at Indy Slots for over two years now. They have there issues but what track doesn't. Look at the threads for the other tracks around the area. Everyone of them at some point has someone bashing someone else. Slots is a good place to race. Anytime you have people that are competitive you will have problems. No one has but more money into their track as Doug has. How many tracks are there that have two drivers stands. When I can I will go back there.


----------



## GHBECK

Kevin Cole said:


> If I was wrong or spoke out of line...I apologize.
> 
> The constant bickering on this thread would led a bystander to believe different.It seemed Mr.Moss came away with a sour taste in his mouth just last week...and he is a complete class racer.Most of us remember(although should forget)the physical altercation out on the off-road track a few years ago.
> 
> Slot's is great...it's some of the racers that seem to tarnish its image.
> 
> I was just there this evening(with my family)and it was the ideal racing scenario.A bunch of good ole boys just having a good time racin'.
> 
> The internet can be an ugly monster because it is always hard to read ones emotion/expression in simple print.Once again I'm sorry if I came off abrasive,but read thru the thread...some guys are not ideal promoters for new people to attend.


I'm amazed! Please refrain from commenting about the content contained in this thread unless you are certain that you know all of the story & characters. This is an open forum of discussion, problem solving, comradery, open thoughts and suggestions. This is most certainly the best place to kick ideas around & voice opinion, so that race night may be enjoyable for everyone, yourself & family included.
:thumbsup::hat::freak:


----------



## Kevin Cole

GHBECK said:


> I'm amazed!*Please refrain from commenting*about the content contained in this thread unless you are certain that you know all of the story & characters.*This is an open forum* of discussion, problem solving, comradery, open thoughts and suggestions. This is most certainly *the best place to kick around ideas & voice opinions*, so that race night may be enjoyable for everyone, yourself & family included.
> :thumbsup::hat::freak:


All the smiley faces made everything better.


----------



## PDK RACING

Kevin Cole said:


> _Sounds very "family friendly"...so sad._


Try church


----------



## PDK RACING

*slash racing*

Will the slash class be a regular at slots on friday. If so I may bring my daughter madalyn out for some fun. If she does good look out vta class


----------



## PDK RACING

I forgot to ask is the slash a rtr or stock class? I take it lipos are ok. I only have a 7 cell pack for it.


----------



## WINSEEKER

Sigh!!!!
Can't We Just Get Along.
All We Have To Do Is Show Up And Race With An Attitude That Were Going To Have Fun And Be A Little More Respectfull Of Our Fellow Racers. Not Every Body Is As Fast As Some Of You Are. So Just Give the slower drivers, Just A Moment To Get Thru The Corner Before Running Over Them . They Will Get Out Of Your Way . . Including My Self. 
Gentlemen , We Are Adults And These Are Just Toy Cars!!!!
We Have A Great Thing Going Here At Indy Slots. Lets All Injoy It 
Bob Yelle


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Last Friday there were 3 heats of Mini-Coopers. The race director put the novice Mini-Cooper racers all in the same heat so that they would be able to compete against each other and not have to worry about other drivers. There were a total of 4 kids and 1 novice adult. I'm not sure of the exact age of those children but I would say the oldest was maybe 12 and the youngest was 8. It was actually a fun race to watch and many of us applauded their effort after each race. Everyone finished the main and the track even supplied the racers with special ribbons.


----------



## Crptracer

Kevin Cole said:


> .It seemed Mr.Moss came away with a sour taste in his mouth just last week...and he is a complete class racer.
> 
> Slot's is great...it's some of the racers that seem to tarnish its image.
> 
> I was just there this evening(with my family)and it was the ideal racing scenario.A bunch of good ole boys just having a good time racin'.
> 
> The internet can be an ugly monster because it is always hard to read ones emotion/expression in simple print.Once again I'm sorry if I came off abrasive,*but read thru the thread...some guys are not ideal promoters for new people to attend*.



Mr.Moss I didnt see you last Friday?.....Nice....Thanks for judging us...:thumbsup:


----------



## Kevin Cole

:beatdeadhorse:


----------



## Crptracer

This is insane....It must be my fever from the flu bug that has dropped me into some bizzaro world that has turned this thread upside down......WE run the VTA rules the only portion in which we do not comply is running the coruse in reverse....The line up from heat to heat is determined by management only....we can always space the cars out all the way down the straight....I am probably 3rd or 4th in most races attended and have never seen or heard an argument ever....This is a real great way to end a good thing...Its hard not to respond to some of the nonsense being posted but hey its here for opinon and if someone wants to judge the entire track or persons racing there by the 3000 some posts on here well then so be it...Seems a little silly to me....By reading back thru the last few pages its a wonder how thru all the carnage in the first turn due to the lack of spacing between cars and the hundreds of dollars of parts breaking and flying off the cars and the constant yelling an bikering between drivers I somehow keep coming back and having the best time racin rc cars that I have ever had...*This is all completely made up of cousre*...*Well besides the having a complete blast every week*.....But thats just me...I am the "09 Horses Ass Champ":wave::tongue:


----------



## Crptracer

Kevin Cole said:


> :beatdeadhorse:


Glad to see you made good use of that 12th post:tongue:


I only beat the front half of the horse.......


----------



## rockin_bob13

Got my 17.5 stock foam ready for Friday nite. Come get ya some, Steve.
Back in the day when we raced at my place, in the first qualifier we lined up by the sheet. In the second race, the two guys in front moved to the back and everyone else moved up.
They normally put me close to the front and I feel quilty so I'm the only one who has ever mentioned for the front two cars to move to the back to let everyone else a better chance to move up in the standings. And since I'm the only one who feels guilty the move to the back is inconsistant. 
To quell the issue, I'll quit feeling guilty and never move the back again. We obviously can line up by the sheet every time.


----------



## Crptracer

rockin_bob13 said:


> Got my 17.5 stock foam ready for Friday nite. Come get ya some, Steve.


....Bob if I can actually get this 102 temp down and the need for restroom facitlities I will be there to get some as always!!!


.... Kevin I hope you will come out and run with us....


I actually dont care about the starting order....Hell I will start from the parkin lot I dont think its really that big of a deal...Just need to set it and forget it....:wave:


----------



## johnnyhacksaw

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Last Friday there were 3 heats of Mini-Coopers. The race director put the novice Mini-Cooper racers all in the same heat so that they would be able to compete against each other and not have to worry about other drivers. There were a total of 4 kids and 1 novice adult. I'm not sure of the exact age of those children but I would say the oldest was maybe 12 and the youngest was 8. It was actually a fun race to watch and many of us applauded their effort after each race. Everyone finished the main and the track even supplied the racers with special ribbons.


great hear that!! last time I was there, which been awhile I seen the little racer's throw'n in with everybody. I thought then they needed there own little race.


----------



## RustyS

Kevin Cole said:


> :beatdeadhorse:


Looks like me and the ex-wife. Although the saddle looks a little small for her.

The line up for the races are done by the staff at Indy Slots. They try to match everyone by their skill level. 
Last night Jerry Moss was put in the fast heat. No one realised he was running vintage 1/12. Anyways we were glad Jerry came out and had fun.

Kevin-
that was a typical night for 1/12. We are there to run and have fun.:tongue:


----------



## Kevin Cole

I can apoligize again if it will help.
I'm not a bad person,only sharing "an opinion"about what is posted back & forth(just as several others have).My opinions might come across a little stronger than others...once again-sorry.
I will be there (at Slots) on Wednesdays from here out.I'm jumping into the 12th scale club.Come on over and introduce yourself...I'm not the jerk I'm being made out to be on this thread by people quoting parts of my posts.I know Bob Yelle,Cordell and several of the regulars.I'm pretty sure they're alright with me as a person.
I tried taking the high road and saying I'm sorry(for a honest opinion shared by several less vocal folks)...but it seemed to be overlooked.

I will stop posting as much on here & do more reading(and laughing)instead.

(Crptracer-please tell me you didnt actually go back and count my posts)


----------



## Kevin Cole

Thx Rusty...I just bought a GenX,so you'll still be alone with that R5.You seem like a great guy & hopefully I didnt seem like some beast or something.
Thanks for your insight & I will be there next Wednesday to start running the class.I might still need to buddy up with you until I get my feet wet.


----------



## johnnyhacksaw

rockin_bob13 said:


> Got my 17.5 stock foam ready for Friday nite. Come get ya some, Steve.
> Back in the day when we raced at my place, in the first qualifier we lined up by the sheet. In the second race, the two guys in front moved to the back and everyone else moved up.
> They normally put me close to the front and I feel quilty so I'm the only one who has ever mentioned for the front two cars to move to the back to let everyone else a better chance to move up in the standings. And since I'm the only one who feels guilty the move to the back is inconsistant.
> To quell the issue, I'll quit feeling guilty and never move the back again. We obviously can line up by the sheet every time.


gee...wiz!! ya didn't get worn out leave that post did ya bob! lol! lol!


----------



## Kevin Cole

I think I have most of what I'll need for this 12th scale except a few items...

-yellow rear tires
-a new 17.5 motor
-some sweet (4)cells

Does anyone know if Doug has any of this upstairs?I try to buy where I run the class...but if need be I can head to Castleton and see Mr.Cordell.I hate to order it online,New Castle does not have a hobby shop,and I buy my stuff for Left Turn Raceway in Muncie. 

Let me know guys.

(Is there a Slots 12th scale thread I should be on...I'm not sure I'm well taken here)


----------



## Crptracer

Kevin Cole said:


> (Crptracer-please tell me you didnt actually go back and count my posts)


...No actually if you go to the main page and click on the total post # it will break down the # of posts per person......Since you will probably check it I am in the lead....Yes I do other things than post on here:drunk:


----------



## Kevin Cole

No-not really interested about your number of posts...or that you're "leading" that race.

Can you give me any insightful information about the parts I need...if Slots has any of it available in their inventory?


----------



## WINSEEKER

Kevin Cole said:


> I think I have most of what I'll need for this 12th scale except a few items...
> 
> -yellow rear tires
> -a new 17.5 motor
> -some sweet (4)cells
> 
> Does anyone know if Doug has any of this upstairs?I try to buy where I run the class...but if need be I can head to Castleton and see Mr.Cordell.I hate to order it online,New Castle does not have a hobby shop,and I buy my stuff for Left Turn Raceway in Muncie.
> 
> Let me know guys.
> 
> (Is there a Slots 12th scale thread I should be on...I'm not sure I'm well taken here)


you are a good person kevin, im sorry we lost you to the 1/12 racing . but for what i hear . they also are great guys. at least we did keep you here at indy slots. youll fit in just fine . good luck to you


----------



## WINSEEKER

if i didnt have bible study at my church on wed night . i would be racing 1/12 scale on wed night my self .


----------



## RustyS

Kevin Cole said:


> Thx Rusty...I just bought a GenX,so you'll still be alone with that R5.You seem like a great guy & hopefully I didnt seem like some beast or something.
> Thanks for your insight & I will be there next Wednesday to start running the class.I might still need to buddy up with you until I get my feet wet.


You want me to buddy up with a Gen-x. 
Come on over, Between Charlie and I we will get you up and running. Charlie knows more about the Gen-x then I do, we will get you going.


----------



## RustyS

-yellow rear tires - I think you might have to order online or go see Bob. We are just switching over to yellows and Doug does not have any stock on them.

-a new 17.5 motor- in stock at Indy Slots

-some sweet (4)cells - http://www.promatchracing.com/products.php?cat=6, real good cells and a real good price.

Is there a Slots 12th scale thread I should be on...I'm not sure I'm well taken here)[/quote]

Couple of the guys talk on hobbytalk but don't have a particular thread for 1/12 at Indy Slots.


----------



## Kevin Cole

RustyS said:


> You want me to buddy up with a Gen-x.
> Come on over, Between Charlie and I we will get you up and running. Charlie knows more about the Gen-x then I do, we will get you going.


I'm bridging the gap brother...nothing but love here(GenX/R5).

I'll take you up on the offer Rusty,and find somewhere close to you guys.


Thanks for the kind words Mr.Yelle...you are a true gentleman of our hobby.I have a new set of VTA tires & wheels,as well as a new AAR Cuda body(painted silver/black)if you need either or.I'll make you or anyone else a good/yet fair deal on them.


----------



## cwoods34

*grabs popcorn*

This is almost as good as my 1:30 soap operas! 

I'll be there for VTA and Mini Cooper. Might have a new Mini Cooper racer with me, a neighborhood kid that I got hooked


----------



## Kevin Cole

Rusty-
I have 12 extra pairs of tires...7 sets of purple fronts,3 pairs of grey rears and 2 pairs of granite rears.It also has a set of BSR white rears on it now and BSR purple fronts.

If I cant find yellow rears right away...will any of these work?

Also,last night you mentioned they will allow a 19turn brushed motor...right?


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

*On-Road Racing at Indy Slots Friday 03/27/2009*​Regular Classes include...
*Vintage Trans Am, Mini Coopers, 1/18 scale*​*Racing starts at 7pm. Please call in your entry if running late.*

On-road practice every Thursday evening!!

Indy Slots Inc 
317-787-7568 
5135 S Emerson Ave, 
Indianapolis, IN 46237
(http://www.mapquest.com/maps?address=5135+S+Emerson+Ave,+&zipcode=46237)​
Projected roll call for Friday 03/27/2009. 

*1/18 scale vehicles: (6 vehicles last week)*
Projected 6+ (including unlimited 1/18 Stadium Truck)

*Mini Coopers: (15 cars last week!!)*
Projected 10+ (averaging 11 cars in 2009)

*VTA: (20 cars last week!!)*
Projected 25 (averaging 15.25 cars in 2009)


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Anyone know if any VTA racers from Illinois are still planning on being there this Friday night? If we get 5 of them plus our normal crowd we will easily break our record turn-out for this season.

I will just be racing VTA on Friday unless I get super-motivated tonight and finish my 17.5 car. Looking forward to a good night of racing!!

Oh, I should also mention that we have had Slashes running on Friday night the past few weeks. As the weather warms up I would expect that they will be moving outside to run on the dirt on Saturday afternoons. One rule that we want to make sure the Slash racers comply with is to have a *dirt free *car when running on the carpet.


----------



## j21moss

Crptracer said:


> Mr.Moss I didnt see you last Friday?.....Nice....Thanks for judging us...:thumbsup:


man!!! ask Bob!!!! After I spent a ton of money on rebuilding this TC3 last Friday.. I still had to go back last Saturday and get more parts!!!! I spent over $100.00 to finally got it back together!!!! The Cuda body has been painted Corvette Red!!!!! talk about BRIGHT!!!!!!!! wow!!!! everybody will see me now!!! LOL

Thanks Brian and Bob on the tips on setup!!!!! Hoping to be there tommorrow!!! Cuda and all!!!


----------



## j21moss

RustyS said:


> Last night Jerry Moss was put in the fast heat. No one realised he was running vintage 1/12. Anyways we were glad Jerry came out and had fun.
> :


Yeah.. they put me in with the Big Dogs!!! wow!!! talk about sticker shock!!!! haven't raced 12th scale in 7 yrs and they thought I would be the man!!!! LOL !!!not in 12th scale!!!

But once again I had fun!!!! and ready to go again!!! just need more track time is all.. Give me 3 more weeks and I'll be ready to make the big show!! now I gotta get me a new car!!! Not bad with the old Grap. 12L with stock motor and 3300 batteries and old tires and a old Bud's Nissan GTP.. ripped the whole left side out of it!!!! dang walls!!!! LMAO!!

maybe I can go up to a 12LW and 3700's LOL!!!!


----------



## RustyS

Kevin Cole said:


> Rusty-
> I have 12 extra pairs of tires...7 sets of purple fronts,3 pairs of grey rears and 2 pairs of granite rears.It also has a set of BSR white rears on it now and BSR purple fronts.
> 
> If I cant find yellow rears right away...will any of these work?
> 
> Also,last night you mentioned they will allow a 19turn brushed motor...right?


I would definitely start off with the white rears and purple fronts. I don't know what the shore rating on the granites are. The grays will work if you gear for them. Which could slow you down. go ahead and run the 19t. It will give you a lot of punch coming off the turns. 
I have a lot of small pinions that you can use to help get your roll out. Set your car up with either a 96 or 100 tooth spur.


----------



## Scott04C5

j21moss said:


> man!!! ask Bob!!!! After I spent a ton of money on rebuilding this TC3 last Friday.. I still had to go back last Saturday and get more parts!!!! I spent over $100.00 to finally got it back together!!!! The Cuda body has been painted Corvette Red!!!!! talk about BRIGHT!!!!!!!! wow!!!! everybody will see me now!!! LOL
> 
> Thanks Brian and Bob on the tips on setup!!!!! Hoping to be there tommorrow!!! Cuda and all!!!


Moss, you know I like the color of your Cuda


----------



## RustyS

But once again I had fun!!!! and ready to go again!!! just need more track time is all.. Give me 3 more weeks and I'll be ready to make the big show!! now I gotta get me a new car!!! Not bad with the old Grap. 12L with stock motor and 3300 batteries and old tires and a old Bud's Nissan GTP.. ripped the whole left side out of it!!!! dang walls!!!! LMAO!!

maybe I can go up to a 12LW and 3700's LOL!!!![/quote]

The last revision that was made on 1/12 cars has changed the cars tremendously. I know it is a hard lump to swallow but if you want to be competitive you will need to purchase the latest and greatest. By the time you upgrade an older kit you will have double the money and 6 different manufacturers on the car.


----------



## GHBECK

Friday night is alright! Do we need to book Dr. Phil?


----------



## OWTKAST cpt

right now im guessing....

7-10 illinois guys are coming over tomorrow.


----------



## RShafer

7 for sure (2 more possibles)


2 - Slashes for sure
5 - TA's for sure 

(1-2 TA's possible)


It will be nice to meet up & race with guys at a track of similar size.

If anyone is interested we race 1/10 scale trucks & Slashes & can even throw in 1/18 if there are enough, here in Mahomet at The RC Shack www.thercshack.com
on Saturday nights. Doors open around 3:00 pm & racing starts at 5:30. 3 quals & mains (resort after the 2nd qual)


Thursday nights are Vendetta TC / Recoils & TA, doors open by 5:00, racing starts @ 6:00. 3 quals & mains (resort after the 2nd qual)


I believe our tracks are pretty close in size.

We look forward to some fun door-to-door racing tonight. I will be the one driving an XRay T1, with a Camaro body that used to look like the pic before. Of course this was before I ran it, now the front end looks more "weathered" & there are these strange black marks down the side !!


----------



## GHBECK

Wow, we're going to have to find more pit spaces somewhere!!! It's great to see the increased interest in racing @ Slots! Hope all of you out of town guys have a good time!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

All I can say is WOW!!!

Looks like we might get a D-main in VTA tonight. We have been averaging 20 guys in VTA the past 4 weeks. If we add 5 addtional traveling racers plus Moss and a few of the regulars who didn't race last week, we will definately have 25 racers.


----------



## RShafer

Sounds like fun gentlemen.


----------



## Kevin Cole

I plan to stop in after taking the family out to eat to watch a heat or two.I'll be the fat bald guy(that narrows it down) with the hot wife & cute 8yr old redhead(my daughter).

Good luck to all of you guys...sounds like you'll all have a blast.

RShafer...Slots is a great facility & I bet you'll end up coming back more often after tonight.:thumbsup:


----------



## Crptracer

Well it should be a packed house!!!!....Unfortunately I wont be racing but I am gonna stop in for some deliveries....Being sick all week dont want to risk infecting anyone else with this flu....I have sprayed lysol on all my delivery items....Sorry I am gonna miss the innagriual run of 17.5/foam but I missed the first VTA race and look how that turned out..


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here are the qualifying results for Friday 03/27/2009

VTA (On-Road)
Pos...Laps........Time....Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....34...5m03.190..Cody Woods
....2....34...5m03.247..Greg Hallenbeck
....3....34...5m05.561..John Cole
....4....33...5m01.964..Mark Lyons
....5....33...5m03.298..Bob Cordell
....6....33...5m03.750..Brian Smith
....7....33...5m06.027..Bob Peterson
....8....32...5m05.985..Brian Shaw
....9....32...5m06.091..Greg Cobb
...10....32...5m07.745..Chris Russell
...11....31...5m01.419..Brock Lyons
...12....31...5m02.111..Charlie Auterburn
...13....31...5m08.628..Bob Yelle
...14....30...5m07.125..Steve Martin
...15....29...5m01.631..Steven Donaldson
...16....29...5m02.530..Chase Spitzer
...17....29...5m02.927..Kenny Jarvis
...18....29...5m09.786..Rusty Schafer
...19....28...5m03.516..Brent Whitlock
...20....28...5m03.942..John Armuth
...21....27...5m01.295..Cam Gomez
...22....27...5m03.488..Justyne Cole
...23....26...4m48.177..Miguel Gomez
...24....26...5m07.936..Steve Larracey
...25....25...5m00.057..Bill Pennington
...26....23...5m10.552..Jason Ewers
...27....13...5m04.719..Aaron Johnson
...28....09...2m03.056..Zach Pennington
...29....02...0m36.707..David Johnson
...30....00...0m00.000..Kyle Phillips (No Time)

Electric Trucks/Slash (On-Road)
Pos...Laps........Time....Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....24...5m10.029..Mark Lyons
....2....23...5m08.004..Brock Lyons
....3....22...5m06.303..Lee Goodwin
....4....21...5m03.747..Jordan Wahl
....5....21...5m09.076..Rockie Piccione
....6....20...5m08.688..Jennifer Shafer
....7....19...5m05.085..Ian Piccione
....8....18...5m12.567..Corey Warren
....9....00...0m00.000..Charles Stites (Did run main)

Mini Cooper (On-Road)
Pos...Laps........Time....Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....29...5m01.621..Mark Lyons
....2....28...5m05.320..Cody Woods
....3....28...5m05.605..Chris Russell
....4....27...5m01.098..Brock Lyons
....5....26...5m08.183..Doug James
....6....26...5m10.047..Chad Wisdom
....7....25...5m05.882..Miguel Gomez
....8....24...5m06.926..Cam Gomez
....9....23...5m00.891..Kyle Phillips
...10....23...5m02.017..Steve Larracey
...11....19...4m34.857..Lee Goodwin
...12....18...5m05.617..Corey Warren
...13....13...4m49.948..John Grindstaff

17.5 Lipo Foam TC (On-Road)
Pos...Laps........Time....Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....39...5m07.477..Greg Hallenbeck
....2....38...5m05.714..Greg Cobb
....3....31...5m04.823..Brian Vanderveen
....4....14...2m03.481..Bob Cordell


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here are the Race results for Friday 03/27/2009

17.5 Lipo Foam TC
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....2....38...5m06.831..*Greg Cobb*
....2....4....37...5m05.544..Bob Cordell
....3....3....32...5m03.214..Brian Vanderveen
....4....1....31...4m39.113..Greg Hallenbeck

Mini Cooper - B Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....24...5m05.685..*Cam Gomez (Bump to A)*
....2....3....21...5m07.927..Steve Larracey
....3....2....18...4m53.962..Kyle Phillips
....4....5....17...5m08.656..Corey Warren
....5....4....15...5m15.352..Lee Goodwin
....6....6....13...4m59.957..John Grindstaff

Mini Cooper - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....30...5m06.693..*Mark Lyons*
....2....4....28...5m01.808..Brock Lyons
....3....2....28...5m04.145..Cody Woods
....4....3....27...5m02.235..Chris Russell
....5....7....26...5m10.484..Miguel Gomez
....6....6....24...5m02.157..Chad Wisdom
....7....5....24...5m03.193..Doug James
....8....8....00...0m00.000..Cam Gomez (DNS)

Monster Truck/Slash - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....25...5m07.356..*Mark Lyons*
....2....2....23...5m03.382..Brock Lyons
....3....8....23...5m11.575..Corey Warren
....4....5....22...5m04.479..Rockie Piccione
....5....9....22...5m05.559..Charles Stites
....6....6....21...5m08.221..Jennifer Shafer
....7....3....20...5m10.791..Lee Goodwin
....8....4....14...3m22.475..Jordan Wahl
....9....7....00...0m00.000..Ian Piccione (DNS)

Vintage Trans Am - D Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....4....28...5m03.927..*Aaron Johnson (Bump to C)*
....2....1....27...5m04.782..Steve Larracey
....3....2....26...5m05.860..Bill Pennington
....4....5....23...5m10.809..Zach Pennington
....5....7....07...5m16.511..Kyle Phillips
....6....6....06...2m09.641..David Johnson
....7....3....05...1m04.580..Jason Ewers

Vintage Trans Am - C Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....7....30...5m04.682..*Miguel Gomez (Bump to B)*
....2....2....29...5m00.671..Kenny Jarvis
....3....4....29...5m01.698..Brent Whitlock
....4....3....29...5m03.962..Rusty Schafer
....5....1....29...5m06.229..Chase Spitzer
....6....5....27...5m08.887..Cam Gomez
....7....6....26...5m02.229..Justyne Cole
....8....8....07...1m19.080..Aaron Johnson
....9....x....00...0m00.000..John Armuth (DNS)

Vintage Trans Am - B Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....32...5m08.948..*Brian Shaw (Bump to A)*
....2....2....32...5m11.401..Greg Cobb
....3....5....31...5m07.796..Charlie Auterburn
....4....3....31...5m08.546..Chris Russell
....5....4....30...5m00.452..Brock Lyons
....6....6....29...5m06.364..Steve Martin
....7....8....29...5m07.943..Miguel Gomez
....8....7....23...5m07.568..Steven Donaldson
....9....x....00...0m00.000..Bob Yelle (DNS)

Vintage Trans Am - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....55...8m02.366..*Cody Woods*
....2....6....54...8m01.882..Brian Smith
....3....7....53...8m00.386..Bob Peterson
....4....3....53...8m04.150..John Cole
....5....8....52...8m07.562..Brian Shaw
....6....4....50...8m01.772..Mark Lyons
....7....2....44...6m44.425..Greg Hallenbeck
....8....5....00...0m00.000..Bob Cordell (DNS)


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Quick recap from tonight's VTA racing.

A big thank thanks to the out-of-town racers for helping us set a record turn-out for VTA. 29 cars qualified for racing tonight. 2 racers had to leave early, so we ended up with 27 cars running in the mains. 

VTA D-Main winner Aaron Johnson overcame qualifying issues to take the win from 4th. Steve Larracey ran a solid race to end up 2nd. Bill Pennington rounded out the top 3 and improved over his performance last week.

VTA C-Main winner Miguel Gomez was able to take the win even though starting from 7th. 2nd place Kenny Jarvis had a fast car, but fell just a bit short. Brent Whitlock was a close 3rd.

VTA B-Main was a close battle up front. Brian Shaw started from the pole. Brian had 2 bad laps at the end of the race but was able to hold on for the win. 2nd place Greg Cobb jumped out to an early lead, but found the boards a few too many times. Greg had a chance for victory coming onto the straight on the last lap but got stuck on a board to end up 2nd. Charlie Auterburn got off to a slow start but drove a good 2nd half of the race to round out the top 3.

VTA A-Main saw very close qualifying with a little over 1 lap separating the top 7. Cody Woods took advantage of TQ and lead from start to finish to finish 1st. Cody drove a very clean race and never needed to be marshalled. 2nd place Brian Smith fell back early but was able to make up ground by making very few mistakes. 3rd place Bob Peterson placed the best out of the Illinois racers. If it weren't for a 15 second lap in the middle of the race, Bob may have had a chance for 2nd. 4th place went to John Cole also from Illinois. John was in 2nd for a few laps at the start but 3 bad laps during the race and a 13 second lap late were too much for him to over-come. Brian Shaw used his B-bump up to finish 5th. Mark Lyons was fighting a bit of a push to end up 6th. Greg Hallenbeck brushed the wall to fall out early in 7th. Unfortunately Bob Cordell broke on a warm-up lap to end up in 8th.


----------



## Scott04C5

Wow. 30 VTA cars. That is awesome. I may have to keep my tt-01 and make it a VTA.


----------



## WINSEEKER

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Here are the qualifying results for Friday 03/27/2009
> 
> VTA (On-Road)
> Pos...Laps........Time....Name
> --------------------------------------------
> ....1....34...5m03.190..Cody Woods
> ....2....34...5m03.247..Greg Hallenbeck
> ....3....34...5m05.561..John Cole
> ....4....33...5m01.964..Mark Lyons
> ....5....33...5m03.298..Bob Cordell
> ....6....33...5m03.750..Brian Smith
> ....7....33...5m06.027..Bob Peterson
> ....8....32...5m05.985..Brian Shaw
> ....9....32...5m06.091..Greg Cobb
> ...10....32...5m07.745..Chris Russell
> ...11....31...5m01.419..Brock Lyons
> ...12....31...5m02.111..Charlie Auterburn
> ...13....30...5m05.657..Bob Yelle
> ...14....30...5m07.125..Steve Martin
> ...15....29...5m01.631..Steven Donaldson
> ...16....29...5m02.530..Chase Spitzer
> ...17....29...5m02.927..Kenny Jarvis
> ...18....29...5m09.786..Rusty Schafer
> ...19....28...5m03.516..Brent Whitlock
> ...20....28...5m03.942..John Armuth
> ...21....27...5m01.295..Cam Gomez
> ...22....27...5m03.488..Justyne Cole
> ...23....26...4m48.177..Miguel Gomez
> ...24....26...5m07.936..Steve Larracey
> ...25....25...5m00.057..Bill Pennington
> ...26....23...5m10.552..Jason Ewers
> ...27....13...5m04.719..Aaron Johnson
> ...28....09...2m03.056..Zach Pennington
> ...29....02...0m36.707..David Johnson
> ...30....00...0m00.000..Kyle Phillips (No Time)
> 
> Electric Trucks/Slash (On-Road)
> Pos...Laps........Time....Name
> --------------------------------------------
> ....1....24...5m10.029..Mark Lyons
> ....2....23...5m08.004..Brock Lyons
> ....3....22...5m06.303..Lee Goodwin
> ....4....21...5m03.747..Jordan Wahl
> ....5....21...5m09.076..Rockie Piccione
> ....6....20...5m08.688..Jennifer Shafer
> ....7....19...5m05.085..Ian Piccione
> ....8....18...5m12.567..Corey Warren
> ....9....00...0m00.000..Charles Stites (Did run main)
> 
> Mini Cooper (On-Road)
> Pos...Laps........Time....Name
> --------------------------------------------
> ....1....29...5m01.621..Mark Lyons
> ....2....28...5m05.320..Cody Woods
> ....3....28...5m05.605..Chris Russell
> ....4....27...5m01.098..Brock Lyons
> ....5....26...5m08.183..Doug James
> ....6....26...5m10.047..Chad Wisdom
> ....7....25...5m05.882..Miguel Gomez
> ....8....24...5m06.926..Cam Gomez
> ....9....23...5m00.891..Kyle Phillips
> ...10....23...5m02.017..Steve Larracey
> ...11....19...4m34.857..Lee Goodwin
> ...12....18...5m05.617..Corey Warren
> ...13....13...4m49.948..John Grindstaff
> 
> 17.5 Lipo Foam TC (On-Road)
> Pos...Laps........Time....Name
> --------------------------------------------
> ....1....39...5m07.477..Greg Hallenbeck
> ....2....38...5m05.714..Greg Cobb
> ....3....31...5m04.823..Brian Vanderveen
> ....4....14...2m03.481..Bob Cordell


all the info on me are wrong!!!!!!!. not that it makes a diff


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Winseeker, sorry about the qualifying results. I was working off the qualifying sheets and posted your 2nd round results. It is fixed now and you had 31 laps in qualifying (not 30). You also qualifed for the B-main and your results now show that you were in that main.

I also moved John Armuth to the C-main as that is the main he was qualified for. John had to leave early and was unable to run his main.


----------



## WINSEEKER

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Winseeker, sorry about the qualifying results. I was working off the qualifying sheets and posted your 2nd round results. It is fixed now and you had 31 laps in qualifying (not 30). You also qualifed for the B-main and your results now show that your were qualified in that main.
> 
> I move John Armuth to the C-main as that is the main he was qualified for. John had to leave early and was unable to run his main.


thank you


----------



## johnnyhacksaw

awsome! turnout guy's, great to see that!!!! was it standing room only? great to see travel'n racer's as well! :thumbsup:


----------



## j21moss

sorry I couldn't make it.. Cyndi POS Honda broke down again and I had to attend to that junk azz car!!! what time did you guys get done????


----------



## Railroader

I really wish I could have come up just to watch the mains. I have been unbelievably busy this past week.


----------



## Crptracer

I went up and it wasnt to bad seemed everyone had pit space.....Everyone seemed to have a great time..


----------



## cwoods34

I made a setup change for the 2nd round, but I should have changed back for the Main. Greg was faster than me, and I have no doubt that had he not had such bad luck he would've taken it. I definitely did not have the fastest vehicle. I am glad I did not need marshalling either, and I had no traffic problems, so it was a smooth night for me. 

I appreciate that many racers are now very good about letting a faster vehicle or leader pass (especially lap traffic). The Main was very clean from what I could tell!

I am about to order some tires and such, so a quick question to those running 17.5 foam.....

What foam compounds do you guys recommend/are using? I have a set of BSR's from another vehicle that are purple/orange front-double pink rear, and then another set that is double pink/orange front-double pink rear. Will these work or should I pick up something else? Both of these sets will need trued anyway, but if I can use these it'll save me from buying more sets.

And WINSEEKER, do you still have that Cobra tire-truer for sale that you mentioned a few pages ago? I'd gladly take it off of your hands


----------



## BadSign

Dbl Pink Rear, Dbl Pink/orange Front


----------



## cwoods34

Ok cool, so I have 1 set already that I can use, thanks!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

VTA Nationals at Harbor Hobbies in Winthrop Harbor, IL this Saturday. Who from Slots is going? I know of 3 people (including myself) that are going at this point. Total number of VTA entries for this VTA only race will be at least 50+

My tentative plan right now is to drive up Friday night, race Saturday, and return Saturday night. I have 1 person that will be traveling with me and we should have room for at least 1 more.


----------



## j21moss

ok.. it's ready for this Friday!!! _CudaVette!!!_


----------



## WINSEEKER

j21moss said:


> ok.. it's ready for this Friday!!! _CudaVette!!!_


yeah right, ill believe it when i see it


----------



## Railroader

Looks sweet Jerry!!!

I'm going to try bringing the kids this Friday and hopefully race some VTA myself. I'll get the kids out in the driveway practicing ASAP.


----------



## j21moss

WINSEEKER said:


> yeah right, ill believe it when i see it


Bring it ole Buddy Bob!!! Be like old times at the old Lebanon track!!! LOL


----------



## flywheel93

what batteries are being used in the slashes? Thanks.


----------



## camgomez

You can use a 6 or a lipo but they are not being raced indoors any more.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Just got done compiling some Indy Slots & VTA stats.

Last Friday we had our biggest Friday night turn-out - 55 entries. Even with the large number of entries, we were done racing around 10:45 pm. Not bad considering it took a little extra time to get all of the entries into the system.

Not only did we have a large total number of entries, but we set a record number of VTA entries - 29. Thanks to a group of Illinois racers, we have now bumped up our average to 16 VTA entries for 2009 (13 weeks) and an average of 12 entries for the last 42 weeks. We have also averaged over 20 VTA racers for the past 5 weeks. Thanks to everyone for the strong support of the VTA class at Indy Slots. Currently we have about 30 active VTA racers at Indy Slots.

Not to be over-looked, the Mini Cooper class had another strong turn-out on Friday - 13 racers. The Mini Cooper class is averaging about 13 entries in 2009 and 10 entries for the past 42 weeks. 

The debut of the 17.5 lipo foam touring car was last Friday with 4 entries. I expect this class to slowly grow, but there are a handful of dedicated racers that will support this class weekly.

Thanks everyone for supporting Friday night on-road racing at Indy Slots. Even though I don't work for the track, I appreciate everyone making this a good place to race and somewhere that we all can have fun on a Friday night.


----------



## cwoods34

WINSEEKER and Crptracer, you fellas have messages.......


----------



## Crptracer

Right back at ya Cwoods


----------



## Lugnutz

Crptracer you have a PM


----------



## BadSign

Once again, a big thanks goes out to Brian (Indy) for his role as statistician/ promoter for our Friday night racing. It's hard to believe we started this class last May with just 3 VTA racers and maybe 6 guys on Friday nights. I have to say this may be some of the most enjoyable racing I've had in the last 20 years. Thanks to everyone for the friendly competion and enjoyable environment we've created over the last 10 months

edit: Strangely enough, Jerry Moss said he would join us waaaaaaaaay back on page 4...


----------



## j21moss

BadSign;
edit: Strangely enough said:


> this Friday will happen..I promise!!! now let see if my kid shows up so I can take him out!!! LOL


----------



## WINSEEKER

cwoods34 said:


> WINSEEKER and Crptracer, you fellas have messages.......


i dont have any message


----------



## PDK RACING

Who is all going to the out of town race. To you that are going GOOD LUCK:wave:


----------



## RShafer

You guys stopped racing the Slashes indoors?


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

This past Friday during heat #2 of the Slash class (running indoors on carpet with no jumps at Indy Slots), one of the Slash vehicles put black rubber marks on the carpet. From what I understand, the incident was avoidable. The race director had a meeting with the Slash class racers before the main, but I'm not exactly sure what was said. I will see if I can find out if the Slash vehicles will be allowed to race indoors on Friday evenings.

Please note that the Slash vehicles are always welcome to run on the outdoor dirt track (with jumps) that is located outside and behind of Indy Slots. Dirt racing is on Saturday. I don't have the rules handy, but the Slash class should be an inexpensive class to race at Indy Slots and should be a lot of fun. Based on interest, it should be a big class outside on Saturdays this outdoor season.


----------



## cwoods34

WINSEEKER, I resent the message, it showed up in my "Sent" box, maybe an error occurred, but you should have it now.

The rules for the outdoor Slash class are as follows....

-Box-stock RTR Traxxas Slash.
-Must run stock electronics (Titan motor, ESC, servo).
-Must use stock tires.
-The only aftermarket part that I know of you can use is aluminum shock caps. I'm guessing this is a weak point on the truck.
-Must run stock white springs on all 4 shocks.
-You are allowed to change/use fluids (diff oil, shock oil).
-You are allowed to use whichever style connector you like (Dean's, Traxxas, etc.)
-You are allowed to directly solder the motor to the ESC (taking out the plug connectors).


I'm sure that you can use your own transmitter & receiver, and I've been told you can add spacers inside the shock to change ride height and droop since this is really only a setup change. Unless there is something I am missing, that's it in a nutshell. I hope to pick up my own truck soon and give it a try, along with hopefully building a make-shift "track" at a friend's house (he already has a Slash).

I'm not sure on the batteries either, but I know you can use any 2-cell LiPo (8.4 V) or any 6-cell NiMh (7.2 V). I'm not sure if they allow 7-cell NiMh.

Can't wait for Nat's


----------



## Railroader

cwoods34 said:


> WINSEEKER, I resent the message, it showed up in my "Sent" box, maybe an error occurred, but you should have it now.
> 
> The rules for the outdoor Slash class are as follows....
> 
> -Box-stock RTR Traxxas Slash.
> -Must run stock electronics (Titan motor, ESC, servo).
> -Must use stock tires.
> -The only aftermarket part that I know of you can use is aluminum shock caps. I'm guessing this is a weak point on the truck.
> -Must run stock white springs on all 4 shocks.
> -You are allowed to change/use fluids (diff oil, shock oil).
> -You are allowed to use whichever style connector you like (Dean's, Traxxas, etc.)
> -*You are allowed to directly solder the motor to the ESC (taking out the plug connectors).*
> 
> I'm sure that you can use your own transmitter & receiver, and I've been told you can add spacers inside the shock to change ride height and droop since this is really only a setup change. Unless there is something I am missing, that's it in a nutshell. I hope to pick up my own truck soon and give it a try, along with hopefully building a make-shift "track" at a friend's house (he already has a Slash).
> 
> *I'm not sure on the batteries either, but I know you can use any 2-cell LiPo (8.4 V) or any 6-cell NiMh (7.2 V). I'm not sure if they allow 7-cell NiMh.*
> 
> Can't wait for Nat's


Bullet connectors must be used between ESC and motor

LiPos up to 5000 mAH and 30C or less are allowed, but weight must be added *on top of the chassis tub*. I am not sure about the amount of weight.

6-cell NiMH are allowed. No limit on mAH rating. 7-cell are NOT allowed.

Lastly, *NO* changes or modifications can be made to the chassis or stock parts.


----------



## johnnyhacksaw

this an offroad thread.......? thought was onroad....i'm miss'n out on some good info for on-road here..........must have been a commercial!!.......lol! lol!


----------



## Railroader

lol! lol!


----------



## 1BrownGuy

cwoods34 said:


> WINSEEKER, I resent the message, it showed up in my "Sent" box, maybe an error occurred, but you should have it now.
> 
> The rules for the outdoor Slash class are as follows....
> 
> -Box-stock RTR Traxxas Slash.
> -Must run stock electronics (Titan motor, ESC, servo).
> -Must use stock tires.
> -The only aftermarket part that I know of you can use is aluminum shock caps. I'm guessing this is a weak point on the truck.
> -Must run stock white springs on all 4 shocks.
> -You are allowed to change/use fluids (diff oil, shock oil).
> -You are allowed to use whichever style connector you like (Dean's, Traxxas, etc.)
> -You are allowed to directly solder the motor to the ESC (taking out the plug connectors).
> 
> 
> I'm sure that you can use your own transmitter & receiver, and I've been told you can add spacers inside the shock to change ride height and droop since this is really only a setup change. Unless there is something I am missing, that's it in a nutshell. I hope to pick up my own truck soon and give it a try, along with hopefully building a make-shift "track" at a friend's house (he already has a Slash).
> 
> I'm not sure on the batteries either, but I know you can use any 2-cell LiPo (8.4 V) or any 6-cell NiMh (7.2 V). I'm not sure if they allow 7-cell NiMh.
> 
> Can't wait for Nat's


This is WRONG! for the lipos (5000mah max 30c or less)

& bullet connector on motors!

and there will be a weight minimum for lipo trucks it is undetermined


----------



## cwoods34

*SORRY!*

Mark Lyons said he had a 5000 40+C battery in his, that's why I didn't think there was a battery rule. 

And a kid with a Slash had me direct-solder his ESC to his motor and told me that you were allowed to do that......

I just did it to a friend's last night, so I'll have to change it back now if that is the official ruling.


----------



## 1BrownGuy

NP woods you where just a victim of the wrong people to talk to about the rules:wave:


----------



## Crptracer

Lugnutz you have PM


----------



## cwoods34

So has an official list of rules been created yet? As in, we could print out copies to give to everyone? Judging from your tenacious post font  I'm guessing you'll be running a Slash, too?

Anyway, to get back to on-road..... the 17.5 is SLOWLY coming together....... awaiting an order of parts, then I'll only need a battery. Can't wait to get that damn thing running! 

And a question for anyone who can answer it... say I have a blue aluminum part and I want to paint it black, what's the best way of going about it, simply scuff off the blue and paint it? Or do I need to treat it or polish the surface in a certain manner? Just curious! My knowledge of paint and prep doesn't go beyond coating a piece of Lexan with rattle-can paint.


----------



## BadSign

If you scuff the anodyze off, it'll rust eventually. As far as paint goes, it may not fit any longer. You'd want to anodyze it black afterward. I'm sure there's some places in town that can do it. You can find instructions online to DIY, but it can be be messy/dangerous.


----------



## Lugnutz

cwoods34 said:


> So has an official list of rules been created yet? As in, we could print out copies to give to everyone? Judging from your tenacious post font  I'm guessing you'll be running a Slash, too?
> 
> Anyway, to get back to on-road..... the 17.5 is SLOWLY coming together....... awaiting an order of parts, then I'll only need a battery. Can't wait to get that damn thing running!
> 
> And a question for anyone who can answer it... say I have a blue aluminum part and I want to paint it black, what's the best way of going about it, simply scuff off the blue and paint it? Or do I need to treat it or polish the surface in a certain manner? Just curious! My knowledge of paint and prep doesn't go beyond coating a piece of Lexan with rattle-can paint.


You will need primer that is made for aluminum etching or it will not stick very well.


----------



## cwoods34

So I can either have it anodized, or use a special primer and lay black paint over the top? Thanks a bunch for the info


----------



## Railroader

cwoods34 said:


> So has an official list of rules been created yet? As in, we could print out copies to give to everyone?


Doug had one hanging a week or so ago.


----------



## RShafer

BadSign said:


> If you scuff the anodyze off, it'll rust eventually. As far as paint goes, it may not fit any longer. You'd want to anodyze it black afterward. I'm sure there's some places in town that can do it. You can find instructions online to DIY, but it can be be messy/dangerous.


As Bad Sign mentioned, if a part is annodized, you will want to have it annodized again. Otherwise the tolerances in the fit of the part will be off. They take the thickness of the finished part, post annodizing into account when the parts are manufactured. Paint doesn't really build up to the same thickness. And in areas where there is frictions the paint will wear down. Take an A-Arm for example, you can paint several layers & it will build the thickness up, but where the hinge pin goes through & the arm is rubbing on the bulkhead everytime it pivots up & down. Eventually it will wear the paint down to the metal & you are going to have a sloppy arm.




cwoods34 said:


> So I can either have it anodized, or use a special primer and lay black paint over the top? Thanks a bunch for the info


If you look around the internet I have heard of people using Easy Off oven cleaner to remove annodizing. I imagine someone over in the Indy area does annodizing, do some digging. You could also have it powder coated & get a good stong exterior finish. I have used JTec in Danville a number of times for this. Give Donnie a call & let him know Rusty sent you, fast turnaround & reasonable prices. http://jtecinc.net/index.htm


----------



## Kevin Cole

I've had some anodizing work done in Indy.If i remember right the place is called Colors Inc. and it was on either 30th or 38th street(it's been a while).

I'll look for the business card and post some info later.


----------



## PDK RACING

I have a $2.00 track buck coupon; can I use that towards entry fee for VTA? Coming out friday to play.


----------



## Draxaas

You guys are silly aluminum doest it oxidizes


----------



## cwoods34

That's why I was asking if I could just scuff and paint it 

The parts are standoffs, so the only area that would be in contact with another part is the top and bottom (meeting the chassis and upper deck) which I don't even need to paint since those areas won't be visible. But many thanks for the information, it's given me some ideas I could use on other things......

And yes, the track bucks can be used to pay for anything, including parts, race fees, drinks/snacks, etc......

You could try throwing them at Steve to see if he'll dance for ya, but I'm not sure it'd work.


----------



## PDK RACING

And yes, the track bucks can be used to pay for anything, including parts, race fees, drinks/snacks, etc......

You could try throwing them at Steve to see if he'll dance for ya, but I'm not sure it'd work.

Thanks CWOODS34


----------



## Scooter15

quick question, I'm new to 4 cell packs and was wondering what rate I should charge a 3300 nihm 4 cell pack at?


----------



## surfer kev

another anodizing place cwoods would be a place called industrial anodizing the owners come in every now and then a race oval but they race big cars in the summer too but they will do you a good job not exactly sure of location but i believe they are just off tenth street as you get close to white river when your heading down town but you could always google them too......hope that helps


----------



## Crptracer

I would only dance for 3 dollar track bucks,Egg rolls or Crab rangoons...Just FYI


----------



## Crptracer

Good Luck To Cody,brian And Bob At The Vta Nats....


----------



## cwoods34

Dang it Steve, I had all 3 of those last Friday......


----------



## Kevin Cole

Colors Inc (317) 547-5253 - 5780 Massachusetts Ave, Indianapolis, IN

www.colorsinc.com


----------



## cwoods34

Nice, the "splash" effect they show on those parts are sweet looking. I doubt it'd cost much to get a handful of small parts anodized black, thanks a ton for the link!

Trying to go for a _stealth_ look on my 17.5 car 

Got my package from Tower today, containing tires, extra parts, an R9F body, and some other things. Now I just need to get the tire truer from Bob Yelle and get a battery in the dang thing!


----------



## GHBECK

*Crptracer*

Crptracer you be havin' a PM.


----------



## j21moss

Scooter15 said:


> quick question, I'm new to 4 cell packs and was wondering what rate I should charge a 3300 nihm 4 cell pack at?


start with 6amps.. some do 7


----------



## Railroader

Looking forward to tonight!

I'll be racing VTA (and possibly the Mini Coopers). I will be bringing two novices with me again, so I hope we have a couple more for a Novice Mini Cooper class.


----------



## tractionroller

Railroader said:


> Looking forward to tonight!
> 
> I'll be racing VTA (and possibly the Mini Coopers). I will be bringing two novices with me again, so I hope we have a couple more for a Novice Mini Cooper class.


Hey Tom what are the guidlines for being a novice.Scott is having trouble with his eyes again and is very much in the way in the normal class of mini cooper.

I'm selling our rc18r's. car 1 is stock minus the receiver. Comes with the 1100mah battery and a 1400 mah with deans connectors

car 2 has a novak xrs ,a hitech mg servo (not installed), a set of foam tires,and the stock rubber tires,this car is also missing the receiver,will have the 1100 and 1400 mah battery also


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

*On-Road Racing at Indy Slots Friday 04/03/2009*​Classes include...
*Vintage Trans Am, Mini Coopers, 1/18 scale*​*Racing starts at 7pm. Please call in your entry if running late.*

On-road practice every Thursday evening!!

Indy Slots Inc 
317-787-7568 
5135 S Emerson Ave, 
Indianapolis, IN 46237
(http://www.mapquest.com/maps?address=5135+S+Emerson+Ave,+&zipcode=46237)​
Projected roll call for Friday 04/03/2009. 

*1/18 scale vehicles*
Projected 6+ (including unlimited 1/18 Stadium Truck)

*Mini Coopers: (13 cars last week!!)*
Projected 10+ (averaging 11 cars in 2009)

*VTA: (29 cars last week!!)*
Projected 20 (averaging 16+ cars in 2009)


----------



## flywheel93

I will be there to give this vta racing a try tonight.


----------



## j21moss

flywheel93 said:


> I will be there to give this vta racing a try tonight.


oh goody!!!!!! this will be fun!!!! 2 old timers racing LOL


----------



## Crptracer

you have email GHBECK


----------



## BadSign

I practiced last night until I broke both cars...(sigh) On the plus side, my foam car is really good right now- tons of steering and plenty of forward grip too. Was actually kind of scary!

Hope everyone has a good night- I hope to be back next week.

Oh- PM for GHBECK


----------



## Scooter15

j21moss said:


> start with 6amps.. some do 7


So basically 4 cell packs will handle the same charge rate as when they are in a 6 cell format?


----------



## BadSign

Scooter15 said:


> So basically 4 cell packs will handle the same charge rate as when they are in a 6 cell format?


You got it.


----------



## Railroader

tractionroller said:


> Hey Tom what are the guidlines for being a novice.Scott is having trouble with his eyes again and is very much in the way in the normal class of mini cooper.


I think Scott would have been perfect to run with my kids tonight. We should have chatted about this!!! Keep all the kids who want to run in a class together. Some kids, like Miguel or Cam, might want to stay with the adults, but an under 16 class would be cool.

I'll let you know when we're going to be there next. And I might have a rent-a-racer for him to drive if you guys want to borrow one to test it out.


----------



## Railroader

I had a blast tonight. The X-Ray '007 VTA is starting to get tuned in. Just need to get it rotating a little more.

Thanks IndyRC_Racer and Crptracer for the parts! You guys are a huge help!


----------



## camgomez

Tonight was amazing had a blast with both minicooper and vta. 

The more I race VTA the more I enjoy it I just wish it was a little bit cleaner.

Mini coop was amazing and always. And Tom I think having a novice class sounds like a great idea. There was an attempt to make one for the 1/18th trucks that did not work very well, but I can see mini cooper working out. I would like to race with the adults as would my brother. We might not win but the kids have a better chance and we have more fun.

Keep the great racing up.


----------



## johnnyhacksaw

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Last Friday there were 3 heats of Mini-Coopers. The race director put the novice Mini-Cooper racers all in the same heat so that they would be able to compete against each other and not have to worry about other drivers. There were a total of 4 kids and 1 novice adult. I'm not sure of the exact age of those children but I would say the oldest was maybe 12 and the youngest was 8. It was actually a fun race to watch and many of us applauded their effort after each race. Everyone finished the main and the track even supplied the racers with special ribbons.



i take,this didn't happen again this last friday night vta racing?.......


----------



## Railroader

Not last night. It will when more kids show up. My two were the only novices.


----------



## Railroader

For everyone:

If you have a child you'd like to introduce to RC racing, if I am at the track, I will have a spare Mini Cooper that anyone can borrow. All I ask is that you pay for any parts you break. It has an adjustable governor that can control the speed to slow it down for beginner racers. Just give me a heads up with a PM [Private Message] before a Friday night. I'd love to get more kids racing.

Also, if you are interested in getting a child racing, a XB Built Tamiya Mini Cooper with battery and charger is about $270

XB Mini Cooper $170: http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXJSW0&P=7
Battery $35 Orion 2400 LiPo: http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXJSW0&P=7
Charger $60 AC/DC LiPo Charger: http://www.dynamiterc.com/Products/Default.aspx?ProdID=DYN4060
Lead weights ~$5


----------



## Crptracer

April 19th-Summit raceway Ft.Wayne,In....Spring Fling Race...


----------



## GHBECK

Scooter15 said:


> So basically 4 cell packs will handle the same charge rate as when they are in a 6 cell format?


Remember to adjust your delta peak accordingly, if your charger doesn't already correct for cell change...


----------



## Crptracer

Our boys outta town are in the Cmains and Cody seems to be doin the best Brian had a little trouble early but sounds like he has got it figured out....The mains go all the way down to E...60 cars are there.....They are still racing so its goin to be a late night for them...50 min's a round and there gettin thru the second right now and they are still goin to run the 20 car main sounds like an AM finish....


----------



## Railroader

Yowza!!!


----------



## GHBECK

Pick it up boys, you're representin' GO GET EM':freak:




Crptracer said:


> Our boys outta town are in the Cmains and Cody seems to be doin the best Brian had a little trouble early but sounds like he has got it figured out....The mains go all the way down to E...60 cars are there.....They are still racing so its goin to be a late night for them...50 min's a round and there gettin thru the second right now and they are still goin to run the 20 car main sounds like an AM finish....


----------



## Scooter15

GHBECK said:


> Remember to adjust your delta peak accordingly, if your charger doesn't already correct for cell change...


What should I set the peak at? I have a Onyx 230 charger that does have adjustable peak detection.


----------



## GHBECK

*The dirt on batteries...*



Scooter15 said:


> What should I set the peak at? I have a Onyx 230 charger that does have adjustable peak detection.


It depends of the batteries you are using: If you are charging *Nimh*, you want to start out around 3-5mv/C, check the temperature of the pack when it peaks, it should be warm (100-110 degrees is good for club racing). *Nicd* needs more 5-10mv/C. 

Ni(xx) batteries are charged CC (constant current), so the current remains the same throughout the charge cycle. 

Temperature is the key to determining the state of charge of your pack. If your charger false peaks or the pack isn't warm enough at the end, bump up the delta 1mv at a time until it is close to the target temp & will make it to the end of the charge without stopping early. Basically, think of delta peak as "amount of overcharge" The higher the number, the hotter the pack will be at termination.

If you hear any hissing or popping, stop the charge immediately and reduce the delta for the next cycle (one or more of the batteries is too hot, the saftey vent is relieving pressure & the cell will suffer damage or worse yet could possibly explode).

For best performance they should be fully discharged and room temperature, before the next charge cycle, use a fan to cool them off. Do not put them on a fan while charging, it only prolongs the charge. The first Chg/Dischg cycle will have the best runtime, the second will have better voltage, slightly less runtime. Ni(xx) batteries really don't like to work (best performance) more than two cycles without a day of rest, so have at least two, three is best if you plan to practice a lot. 

Charge rate: 3000mah or less charge at 3A-4A. more than 3000mah charge at 4A-6A. Set the charge % to 110-120.

Store your Ni(xx) batteries at a low level, but not dead, approximately 1.1 V/Cell (example: 6.6V for a 6cell pack). Check them monthly and charge as needed. Discharge them, before recharging them for best performance.

Recycle Ni(xx) batteries when they are no longer performing well, discharge them completely and recycle them. Nicd's are toxic and the metals are worth recycling at least in Nimh's.

*LIPOS...*

Only charge Lipo batteries with a "Lipo" charger. They are not affected by delta peak as Ni(xx) batteries are. Charge them at 1C (example: a 3400mah pack at 3.4A, 5000mah pack at 5A) you can cheat this up, but are taking a risk. Most chargers won't let you exceed 1C charge rate anyway, but if you are sneaky you can figure out how to sidestep this (I'm not going to tell you how). Set the charge termination at 110-120%. It's a good idea to charge them in a LipoSack for extra safety, some tracks require it. 

Lipos are charged CC-CV (constant current until 4.2V/C, then it will taper charge current to maintain a constant voltage, that's why the rate drops towards the end of the cycle) 

Never discharge a Lipo below 3V per/C and balance them at least once during a race day. You can balance them while charging or stand alone, doesn't really matter, but I prefer to do it while charging. You can run them as many times as you like during the day, you can charge them immediately after running them, if they are less than 130 degrees.

Never short out a Lipo, it can cause irreversable damage to the pack. Lipo's like to be stored at approximately 50% charge (approximately 3.85v/C) in long duration. They have a very slow self discharge rate, but check them montly while in long term storage, charge and balance as needed, it shouldn't take much.

If you hear a Lipo battery hissing, unplug it and get away from it, if possible get it outside as they can violently self destruct. Don't leave lipos in your vehicle when it's "on the shelf". If it swells up, it's no good & shouldn't be used, Discharge it at an extremely low rate (.1A) and throw it away (they are non-toxic) or recycle.

Probably more than you asked for or wanted to know, but thought others might benefit from the info as well. Hope it helps anyway.

Greg :freak:


----------



## Miller Time

I'm impressed, Steve V would of taken 24 sequential posts to cover that much


----------



## Crptracer

Miller Time said:


> I'm impressed, Steve V would of taken 24 sequential posts to cover that much


Thanks for your 2 cents:thumbsup:


----------



## Crptracer

Railroader you have PM


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

VTA Nats had a lot of good drivers. Cody had a good car and probably would have been in the A if he could have gotten a clean run in qualifying. We had 3 qualifiers to set the mains. They then had triple A-mains for everyone. We had 6 mains - down to F. We both were in the C. Cody took a 1st and 2nd to win the C with 199 points. I took a 1st and 3rd to take second. In C3 I finally got my car working as I was fighting a loose car all day. 

I also got to run in a 50 lap race at the end of the night, but my car went loose. At least we weren't fighting traction rolling!! We also got some good give-aways. I got an HPI NSX body and street tires and Cody got a Parma Camaro body. 

HPI was there and brought a couple Cup Racers. They never had them on the track, but they had a normal and hopped-up chassis. Cars looked really good and Crptracer will love the gold anodizing.

----------

A big thanks to Bob Yelle for letting me borrow a 21.5 motor. I didn't race with it, but I was able to shake down my TC4.


----------



## Scooter15

Wow! Thanks for the info GHBeck!! I'm pretty sure that answered all the questions I have or would ever have in the future. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lugnutz

Crptracer you have a PM


----------



## j21moss

Great job Cody and Brian!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## WINSEEKER

great info greg !!! (GHBECK) you even answered some question that i was wondering about!!!


----------



## cwoods34

The Nat's were a blast. I didn't have the best of luck, but while in practicing and a few times in the 2nd round (my only decent qualifier) I ripped a few 10.6's and I think a 10.5 with lap times. The FAST guys were 10.2-10.0. So, effectively I could've been placed high-B or low-A, but it doesn't matter. I had a blast, and the car wasn't too bad during the day. It started pushing really bad towards the end of the night, though.

Brad Johnson's car looked SICK out there. I don't know how that thing carries so much cornering speed, but it's given me some ideas......

And the tire truer is great, thanks Bob! I just stuck a tire on there and cut into it a little bit to test it out, works perfect :thumbsup:


----------



## Railroader

GHBECK said:


> It depends of the batteries you are using:
> 
> [SNIP - the most useful info on batteries I have EVER read]
> 
> Probably more than you asked for or wanted to know, but thought others might benefit from the info as well. Hope it helps anyway.
> 
> Greg :freak:


Seriously Greg, you wrote all that?!?!

THANK YOU!!!

That explained things in a way I have never understood even from some of the instruction sheets I have gotten from battery manufacturers.

You could copy that and paste it into a simple web site with some Google.com adsense banners and make some money. Seriously.


----------



## Crptracer

Railroader you have PM


----------



## Railroader

PM Deleted!!!


----------



## cwoods34

Does anyone have extra Tamiya M03 tall body posts? They come in parts bag "C" and are the longer of the posts that are put onto the rear of the chassis. The 2 I have on mine are cut short, and I need 4 of them total. The body I am mounting will need the tall posts front and rear. If anyone can help me out I'd GREATLY appreciate it. 

I'm not wanting to pay $28 for 2 bags of "C" parts just to get 4 body posts 

I'll be willing to pay some track bucks or a couple of Washingtons if need be.


----------



## Railroader

Wish I could help you out Cody, but I just looked and I only have two short body posts in my spares box.

Sorry.

If I run across some (I am not he most organized guy), I will set them aside in my tool box for you though.


----------



## cwoods34

It's alright, thanks for looking anyway. Would it be frowned upon if I had to make some custom body posts? I know the "body rule" is lenient at Slots, but wasn't sure if this could be stretched to include HOW you mounted it. I'm not talking anything crazy, just some non-Tamiya posts somehow fastened to the area of the stock ones. I have enough long posts from other manufacturers that would work with a little creativity. 

If not I'll simply scrounge together 4 Tamiya long posts :hat:

And another thing, anyone have a decent or gently used setup board you could sell? I'd rather buy one from a fellow Slots racer and skip all the hassle of shipping or buying a new one. PM me if you have one!

:tongue:


----------



## Railroader

As long as it doesn't affect performance and everything looks basically the same Indy Slots is usually pretty lenient.


----------



## cwoods34

If I find body posts that do actually improve performance, I'm going to put them on every vehicle I own


----------



## GHBECK

Railroader said:


> Seriously Greg, you wrote all that?!?!
> 
> THANK YOU!!!
> 
> That explained things in a way I have never understood even from some of the instruction sheets I have gotten from battery manufacturers.
> 
> You could copy that and paste it into a simple web site with some Google.com adsense banners and make some money. Seriously.


Good, I hoped it would help somebody. 
I don't know anything about adsense banners, maybe I should!?:freak:


----------



## GHBECK

Kevin, you have a PM.


----------



## smokefan

Will Slots be open for racing this Fri???


----------



## Railroader

smokefan said:


> Will Slots be open for racing this Fri???


Not sure, probably.

Give 'em a call (317) 787-7568


----------



## smokefan

Thanks for the #


----------



## GHBECK

Kevin, PM.


----------



## Lugnutz

Crptracer said:


> April 19th-Summit raceway Ft.Wayne,In....Spring Fling Race...


Is anybody going?


----------



## BadSign

*New Paint*

Okay, I finally finished painting my foam car for this Friday (2 weeks behind). My prediction is that I will scuff it up before anyone puts a wheel on it...


----------



## GHBECK

BadSign said:


> Okay, I finally finished painting my foam car for this Friday (2 weeks behind). My prediction is that I will scuff it up before anyone puts a wheel on it...



Sharp!:thumbsup:


----------



## j21moss

I got my TC4 back out yesterday and am thinking about running a 2nd class.. TC Foam....I got a new Mazda Body for it some time back and never ran it.. so looks like I have to change the oval setup and run some roadcourse with it:thumbsup:


----------



## Railroader

I am pretty sure they are letting 27t motors with 6-cell NiMH in the Foam tire class. We still going to allow that guys? Or would 19t motors be better?


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Railroader said:


> I am pretty sure they are letting 27t motors with 6-cell NiMH in the Foam tire class. We still going to allow that guys? Or would 19t motors be better?


This is an interesting question. Is 17.5/lipo the same overall speed as 6-cell/stock?


----------



## Lugnutz

Railroader said:


> I am pretty sure they are letting 27t motors with 6-cell NiMH in the Foam tire class. We still going to allow that guys? Or would 19t motors be better?



I think ROAR rules are 27t motor or 17.5.


----------



## GHBECK

Lugnutz said:


> I think ROAR rules are 27t motor or 17.5.


19t brushed would be a little hot...unless we run 13.5 brushless.


----------



## Railroader

I think, if I am reading the ROAR current rules*, that 17.5 and 27-turn are called "Stock" and 13.5 and 19-turn motors are called "Super-Stock".

* Rule #5.3.1.4, 8.4, 8.5, 8.6, 8.8, 8.8.2.3.1, and 8.8.2.3.2 :freak:


----------



## Railroader

So ....

17.5 Brushless = 27-turn Brushed.

.... Right?


----------



## Miller Time

Railroader said:


> So ....
> 
> 17.5 Brushless = 27-turn Brushed.
> 
> .... Right?



YES:thumbsup:


----------



## BadSign

No need for 13.5 or 19T. It's way too fast for our size track.

Right now I'm running 27T/LiPo, until I get the $ for a 17.5 motor


----------



## Railroader

Cool!

That's probably what I will run next week when I race.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Anyone going to be there tonight for on-road practice? If anyone knows if Bob Y. will be there I need to return a part to him.


----------



## j21moss

hmmmm. I was going to runn 19T 4 cell


----------



## WINSEEKER

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Anyone going to be there tonight for on-road practice? If anyone knows if Bob Y. will be there I need to return a part to him.


yes brian , ill be there!!! thanks


----------



## cwoods34

I should be up there for some practice, but I don't plan to race tomorrow. Got a brand new setup and a new motor for the Mini Cooper


----------



## Railroader

I might be racing tomorrow!!! Woo hoo!!!

Only bringing one child with me, Musu, the 11 year old girl.

See you guys tomorrow hopefully!


----------



## Railroader

Ugh. Just got news I am probably not going to make it tomorrow. See you guys next week perhaps.


----------



## Crptracer

GEE'S Tom 2 hours can make a big difference...LOL


----------



## GHBECK

j21moss said:


> hmmmm. I was going to runn 19T 4 cell


Can't speak for everyone, but no objections here w/ 19T-4cell combo...


----------



## BadSign

I have no problem with it either. I'd just like to see Jerry actually make it to the track.


----------



## Railroader

Crptracer said:


> GEE'S Tom 2 hours can make a big difference...LOL


Actully, minutes can make a difference in this house. 

It just takes me hours to find the time to blog... errr I mean post about it.


----------



## Railroader

BadSign said:


> I have no problem with it either. I'd just like to see Jerry actually make it to the track.


He was there last week!!!


----------



## Railroader

GHBECK said:


> Can't speak for everyone, but no objections here w/ 19T-4cell combo...


Noted!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here are the qualifying results for Friday 04/03/2009

VTA (On-Road)
Pos...Laps........Time....Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....33...5m02.751..Gregg Cobb
....2....33...5m03.002..Bob Cordell
....3....33...5m03.628..Mark Lyons
....4....33...5m06.564..Brian Shaw
....5....32...5m02.788..Steve Martin
....6....31...5m01.652..Bob Yelle
....7....31...5m04.214..Brock Lyons
....8....30...5m03.963..Tom Johnson
....9....30...5m06.754..Steve Vaught
...10....28...5m00.798..Brandon Scobell
...11....27...5m04.397..Jason Ewers
...12....27...5m08.590..Jerry Moss
...13....26...5m03.360..Bill Pennington
...14....26...5m06.318..Zach Pennington
...15....25...5m09.285..Cam Gomez
...16....24...5m04.479..Jordan Wahl
...17....24...5m06.516..Miguel Gomez
...18....25...5m13.135..Jeff Thinnes
...19....23...5m01.003..Jeff Muncie
...20....23...5m07.474..Steve Larracey
...21....11...5m08.022..Kyle Phillips

Electric Trucks/Slash (On-Road)
Pos...Laps........Time....Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....25...5m05.626..Mark Lyons
....2....24...5m10.262..Chad Wisdom
....3....21...4m56.893..Lee Goodwin
....4....19...5m01.137..Jeff Thinnes

Mini Cooper (On-Road)
Pos...Laps........Time....Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....29...5m03.198..Mark Lyons
....2....28...5m04.497..Brock Lyons
....3....26...5m01.623..Chad Wisdom
....4....26...5m03.835..Tom Johnson
....5....25...5m01.610..Migguel Gomez
....6....24...5m05.372..Cam Gomez
....7....24...5m11.960..Doug James
....8....23...4m55.863..Steve Larracey
....9....23...5m14.107..Kyle Phillips
...10....18...5m06.492..Lee Goodwin
...11....17...5m07.248..Eric David
...12....10...5m11.332..Musu Scott

17.5 Lipo Foam TC (On-Road)
Pos...Laps........Time....Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....40...5m04.138..Greg Hallenbeck
....2....38...5m03.708..Bob Cordell
....3....38...5m05.472..Greg Cobb
....4....33...5m07.925..Steve Vaught
....5....31...5m00.893..Brock Lyons


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here are the Race results for Friday 04/03/2009

17.5 Lipo Foam TC
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....39...5m00.993..*Greg Hallenbeck*
....2....2....37...5m02.244..Bob Cordell
....3....3....32...4m13.771..Greg Cobb
....4....5....32...5m02.875..Brock Lyons
....5....4....32...5m04.441..Steve Vaught

Mini Cooper - B Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....26...5m03.928..*Doug James*
....2....2....21...5m07.971..Steve Larracey
....3....4....20...5m03.088..Lee Goodwin
....4....3....18...5m03.198..Kyle Phillips
....5....5....16...5m03.538..Eric David
....6....6....09...4m37.832..Musu Scott

Mini Cooper - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....30...5m02.152..*Mark Lyons*
....2....2....29...5m03.028..Brock Lyons
....3....3....27...5m10.819..Chad Wisdom
....4....5....26...5m01.562..Miguel Gomez
....5....7....26...5m07.921..Jordan Wahl
....6....4....26...5m12.283..Tom Johnson
....7....6....25...5m01.805..Cam Gomez

Monster Truck/Slash - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....24...5m07.973..*Mark Lyons*
....2....2....24...5m08.306..Chad Wisdom
....3....3....21...5m02.163..Lee Goodwin
....4....4....20...5m25.549..Jeff Thinnes

Vintage Trans Am - C Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....2....28...5m01.635..*Jordan Wahl (Bump to B)*
....2....1....27...5m06.277..Cam Gomez
....3....3....27...5m09.231..Miguel GOmez
....4....6....26...5m00.440..Steve Larracey
....5....5....22...4m57.492..Jeff Muncie
....6....4....18...3m46.024..Jeff Thinnes
....7....7....18...5m12.492..Kyle Phillips

Vintage Trans Am - B Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....2....29...5m05.998..*Steve Vaught*
....2....1....29...5m12.984..Tom Johnson
....3....4....28...5m16.021..Jason Ewers
....4....8....27...5m04.441..Jordan Wahl
....5....3....26...5m07.447..Brandon Scobell
....6....7....25...5m00.031..Zach Pennington
....7....6....24...5m04.839..Bill Pennington
....8....5....01...0m19.469..Jerry Moss

Vintage Trans Am - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....3....53...8m06.118..*Mark Lyons*
....2....2....52...8m00.897..Bob Cordell
....3....1....52...8m04.229..Greg CObb
....4....7....51...8m03.006..Brock Lyons
....5....6....50...8m02.095..Bob Yelle
....6....5....49...8m04.162..Steve Martin
....7....4....08...1m38.707..Brian Shaw


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

*GOOD FRI. RACING TONIGHT*​
*On-Road Racing at Indy Slots Friday 04/10/2009*​Classes include...
*Vintage Trans Am, Mini Coopers, 17.5 Foam TC*​*Racing starts at 7pm. Please call in your entry if running late.*

On-road practice every Thursday evening!!

Indy Slots Inc 
317-787-7568 
5135 S Emerson Ave, 
Indianapolis, IN 46237
(http://www.mapquest.com/maps?address=5135+S+Emerson+Ave,+&zipcode=46237)​
Projected roll call for Friday 04/10/2009. 

*17.5 Foam TC (5 cars last week)*
Projected 4+

*Mini Coopers: (12 cars last week!!)*
Projected 10+ (averaging 11 cars in 2009)

*VTA: (21 cars last week!!)*
Projected 20 (averaging 16+ cars in 2009)


----------



## rockin_bob13

I was gonna run a 3 cell 9 turn, or maybe 2 cell 6 turn. OK?:freak:


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Last week these drivers had their best VTA finish in 2009. Great Job everyone!!

- Bill Pennington
- Brandon Scobell
- Brock Lyons
- Greg Cobb (Also set TQ in VTA)
- Jason Ewers
- Jeff Thinnes (New VTA Racer!)
- Jerry Moss (New VTA Racer!)
- Jordan Wahl (New VTA Racer!)
- Kyle Phillips
- Tom Johnson
- Zach Pennington

-------------------
The last 6 weeks have seen great turn-outs for Friday Night On-Road racing at Indy Slots. We have averaged 46 entries over the last 6 weeks (and 40 entries each week in 2009 - 14 weeks).

- We've seen 2 new classes being run - 17.5 Brushless Foam TC and Slash. 
- The Mini Cooper class has averaged 13 cars over the past 6 weeks. 
- VTA has been the biggest class in 2009 and we have averaged 21 cars over the past 6 weeks!

Thanks to everyone for supporting on-road racing at Indy Slots and keeping this a fun place to race.


----------



## Railroader

AWESOME night of racing! Even though my Arch-nemesis Doug James beat me and was duly penalized with having to run in the a-main in Mini Coopers. Next week Doug, I will destroy you!!!

The VTA car is coming along. A bunch of us dropped our FDR significantly and it made for much more controlled driving and much more consistent lap times for me. I ran a 5.48 FDR which is significantly less than the 4.6 FDR I was running up until this week. I was not much slower in the straight, but corner to corner was much much faster and easier to drive. I think I will run the same FDR next Friday as well.


----------



## Lugnutz

Badsign you have a pm


----------



## MDB

Well,I tried to race last night but there were only 2 slashes there last night (my slash and the AE truck). Oh well maybe I will get some racing for my $10 the next time I try to race. 
Later,

Mark


----------



## Railroader

MDB said:


> Well,I tried to race last night but there were only 2 slashes there last night (my slash and the AE truck). Oh well maybe I will get some racing for my $10 the next time I try to race.
> Later,
> 
> Mark


I think that almost all of Slash truck drivers have moved outside since the weather has become nicer. Which makes sense. It doesn't make much sense to run them on such a small track indoors at this time of year. It is way too small indoors to race what is really almost a 1/8th scale truck on that track. 

They might be racing this afternoon out back on the dirt track today.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here are the Race results for Friday 04/10/2009

17.5 Lipo Foam TC
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....38...5m06.254..*Greg Hallenbeck*
....2....3....37...5m03.172..Bob Cordell
....3....2....36...5m05.057..Mark Lyons
....4....8....32...5m06.670..Jerry Moss
....5....7....32...5m07.390..Steve Vaught
....6....5....31...5m00.006..Brian VanderVeen
....7....6....29...4m30.672..Brock Lyons
....8....4....18...2m42.441..Greg Cobb

Mini Cooper - B Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....2....26...5m06.548..*Chad Wisdom (Bump to A)*
....2....1....25...5m04.360..Tom Johnson
....3....4....14...5m12.754..Mathew Kopetsky
....4....3....11...5m20.281..Musu Scott
....5....5....xx...xmxx.xxx..John Grindstaff (DNS)

Mini Cooper - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....2....28...5m04.481..*Mark Lyons*
....2....3....27...5m00.491..Miguel Gomez
....3....5....25...5m02.069..Cam Gomez
....4....6....25...5m09.083..Chad Wisdom
....5....4....23...5m08.847..Doug James
....6....1....21...4m08.101..Brock Lyons

1/18th Trucks (On-Road) - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....3....27...5m08.153..*Rockie Piccione*
....2....1....26...5m00.278..Jordan Wahl
....3....2....12...5m10.764..Mathew Kopetsky

Vintage Trans Am - C Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....3....30...5m04.081..*John Armuth (Bump to B)*
....2....2....29...5m07.362..Brent Whitlock
....3....7....29...5m09.688..Aaron Johnson
....4....4....28...5m07.833..Steve Larracey
....5....5....05...1m19.227..Bill Reynolds
....6....6....xx...xmxx.xxx..David Johnson (DNS)

Vintage Trans Am - B Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....29...5m00.410..*Steve Martin (Bump to A)*
....2....3....29...5m04.415..Steve Vaught
....3....4....29...5m06.009..Tom Johnson
....4....5....28...5m04.569..Kenny Jarvis
....5....2....28...5m11.019..Jerry Moss
....6....6....26...5m08.708..Jordan Wahl
....7....9....25...5m09.357..John Armuth
....8....7....21...5m06.905..Cam Gomez
....9....8....08...1m44.834..Miguel Gomez

Vintage Trans Am - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....54...8m08.779..*Mark Lyons*
....2....5....52...8m02.393..Brock Lyons
....3....2....52...8m03.684..Brian Shaw
....4....6....51...8m02.713..Bob Cordell
....5....4....50...8m01.484..Greg Cobb
....6....8....50...8m04.586..Charlie Auterburn
....7....9....50...8m05.239..Steve Martin
....8....3....49...5m05.384..Brian Smith
....9....7....15...2m53.127..Bob Yelle


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Quick recap from *MY* VTA racing last night. Like Tom, I decided to try a slower FDR last night. Even with a "slower" gear ratio I was still able to turn good laps and was qualified 3rd overall. Speaking of qualifying, it was another night of very close qualifying at the top. If I recall the top 8 racers were separated by less than a lap. 

Back to the higher/slower FDR. I ended up running a 6.0 FDR on my TC3 (84/35). Again, lap times were if anything a few tenths slower. Down the straights my car was maybe a tick slower but was easier to setup for the turns. In the infield the car handled very well and I found myself able to run a tighter line. My overall experience was that the car felt a little more forgiving to drive at Indy Slots.

In the A-main I got off to a good start but was running too tight of a line and kept clipping the boards. I lost 35 seconds against the boards due to *MY* bad driving. If I could have run cleanly I still could have finished top 3. Next week I think I'm going to run the same FDR and see if I can focus on driving better.

I had fun racing last. I really had fun trying to chase down Brian Shaw in the 2nd qualifyer. Brian Shaw had a good night qualifying 2nd and finishing 3rd.


----------



## Railroader

I think with the slower FDR, I wasn't so concerned with getting up to speed and then slowing down in the straights so I could enter the turn correctly. With the slower FDR I was definitely set up to enter and exit the turns much cleaner. I think if I could avoid traffic a little more and tighten up my turns a touch more I might make add a lap or two to my results. Mostly, it is avoiding the pile-ups and not being marshaled, that will help me the most.


----------



## cwoods34

Wow, 2 weeks now Mark has been laying down a whoopin'


----------



## MicroRacerM18

Racing was good on Friday. I had a decent run with the new Xray even if my finishing position didn't show too well. Thanks to Steve V. for some help on a really loose car, once that got dialed in it drove pretty good.

Next week I need to find more speed which should help, provided I can stay off the boards. :thumbsup:


----------



## j21moss

well I had a great time Friday.. Thanks to Brian Smith on the setup on my TC3 for VTA.. talk about a turn around!!! now I got to get the bugs out of the TC4 for Foam Touring..


----------



## rail BANGER

Had a good friday night, even though I hit everthing but the pace car:freak: Thanks for putting with me.


----------



## Lugnutz

Rook-E you have a pm


----------



## Crptracer

Happy Easter to all.....Had a great time as usuall....Hope to make it this friday night might possibly have some guys from Ft.Wayne coming down.....I will be swapping my cars around and running the 009 in Foam and the 007 in VTA....I think runnin a 5.5 FDR or 5.7 is awsome reminds me of what the class was like when it started...I am running the Tekin RS but have turned it down...The FDR change made the car feel awesome and for some testing I asked another driver to do so and he picked up 3 laps....So hopefully it will catch on......


----------



## Lugnutz

Hope everybody had a good Easter.


----------



## Railroader

Crptracer said:


> Happy Easter to all ...
> 
> I think runnin a 5.5 FDR or 5.7 is awsome reminds me of what the class was like when it started...I am running the Tekin RS but have turned it down...The FDR change made the car feel awesome and for some testing I asked another driver to do so and he picked up 3 laps....So hopefully it will catch on......


Do you have a 104t spur lying around I could try (or buy) Friday?

EDIT: Never mind, I have a 128t spur and a 39t pinion that will put me at 5.6 FDR. I also have a 40t pinion and will go out and buy a couple more pinions.


----------



## Crptracer

....REMINDER....April 19th summit raceway...Ft.Wayne,In....Spring fling race....


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I did my usual number crunching from last week's racing. Here are some basic stats for Friday night on-road racing at Indy Slots

21.7 - Average number of VTA entries for the last 7 weeks
17.0 - Average number of VTA entries for 2009 (15 weeks)
....................
13.0 - Average number of Mini Cooper entries for the last 7 weeks
11.4 - Average number of Mini Cooper entries for 2009 (15 weeks)
....................
46.0 - Average total entries (all classes) for Friday night racing for the last 7 weeks
40.6 - Average total entries (all classes) for Friday night racing for 2009 (15 weeks)
----------------

Here is some basic info about racing on Friday Nights
---------------
VTA and Mini Cooper are the biggest classes running on Friday nights. We also have been getting 1/18 vehicles, 1/10 Foam "Stock Touring" and Traxxas Slashes

- VTA has seen some very competitive racing. No matter what main, you are guaranteed to have some good door-to-door racing. Any touring car chassis has a chance to win the A-main in this class. 
- Tamiya Mini-Coopers are a great place for experienced racers to have fun or new racers to hone their driving skills. This is a relatively inexpensive class and any M03 chassis is capable of winning. With the addition of oil-filled shocks, even the RTR kits can win this class.
- The 1/18 scale vehicles are mainly comprised of off-road truck chassis. We will combine trucks and cars if turn-out is light. Most vehicle are running faster than stock motors, but a slower car driven cleanly will often finish in the top 3.
- The newest class is 1/10 Touring Cars using 17.5 motors, lipo batteries and foam tires. This class is currently referred to as Touring Stock. You can also run 6-cell batteries and a stock motor as it is similar speed. See previous posts in this forum for discussion of the rules for this class.
- Slash is being run indoors with no jumps. We expect that many of these driver's will move outside on Saturday afternoons once the weather stays warm.

A few more items:
- Indy Slots has a 3 cars makes a class rule. If you and 2 of your friends have a class that you'd like to run come on out. Please make sure to clean off any dirt/mud from your car & tires before you even practice on the carpet track. While I would recommend racing in one of the larger existing classes, all racers are welcomed and Indy Slots wants to see everyone having fun.
- Thursday night is on-road practice night. Track layout will usually be the same as Friday night. 

One final note: None of the people posting online are employees of Indy Slots. We just enjoy racing and are trying to promote the on-road classes being run on Friday nights at Slots. If you haven't had a chance, stop by and check out the facility. Here is contact information for Indy Slots:

Indy Slots Inc 
317-787-7568 
5135 S Emerson Ave, 
Indianapolis, IN 46237
(http://www.mapquest.com/maps?address=5135+S+Emerson+Ave,+&zipcode=46237)​


----------



## Lugnutz

Thanks for the stats Indy. When are you going to get your Foam car out?


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Well, I was on the fence about what chassis I was going to use for a 17.5 foam car. I was struggling with a loose TC3 for the past few weeks. Finally realized it was a combination of front springs and rear camber on the set of newer tires I was running. On Friday I got the TC3 working well again, so I'll stick with that for VTA.

I have a 95% complete TC4 and a unpainted body for 17.5. I have a general idea on how I want to set that car up. Need to redo some shocks and links, but other than that the car is good to go. I would guess I'd have it ready in the next few weeks.


----------



## PDK RACING

*pm*

indyrc racer you have pm


----------



## PDK RACING

*pm*

ghbeck you got pm


----------



## cwoods34

Here is the *OFFICIAL* 2009 Indy Slots Board-And-Rail Test Vehicle...

Just waiting for my battery to come in the mail and it'll be ready to rip!


----------



## Crptracer

cwoods34 said:


> Here is the *OFFICIAL* 2009 Indy Slots Board-And-Rail Test Vehicle...
> 
> Just waiting for my battery to come in the mail and it'll be ready to rip!



Looks sweet Cody....


----------



## cwoods34

Crptracer, you have mail......


----------



## mikifiki

nice cody.


----------



## BadSign

Nice body, but I think I beat you to that title last week...



cwoods34 said:


> Here is the *OFFICIAL* 2009 Indy Slots Board-And-Rail Test Vehicle...
> 
> Just waiting for my battery to come in the mail and it'll be ready to rip!


----------



## cwoods34

Surely I will beat whatever record you set last week with this car 

I have NEVER owned, set up, or raced a foam car. So, unless I get REALLY lucky with an initial setup, chances are it's gonna be near undriveable. I think I'll print off a few FT TC4 setups from Associated's site just to try out. 

I did drive Steve's 13.5 rubber car at Ft. Wayne, though, and I didn't have a problem with the speed at all, and his car drove really nice. It's gonna be the handling of it that'll get me!


----------



## rockin_bob13

Just got 5 Pegasus Mach 70 Racer bodies in stock.


----------



## brockstar43

Cody I gotta a battery you can borrow friday if need be. At least to get you runnin and tuned in. It's a good lipo


----------



## cwoods34

I won't be there Friday for racing. I'll be up there Thursday to get them into shape for Summit on Sunday. I was told my battery will come in tomorrow or Friday so I'l at least have it for Sunday. Thanks, though!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

*On-Road Racing at Indy Slots Friday 04/17/2009*​Classes include...
*Vintage Trans Am, Mini Coopers, 17.5 Foam TC*​*Racing starts at 7pm. Please call in your entry if running late.*

On-road practice every Thursday evening!!

Indy Slots Inc 
317-787-7568 
5135 S Emerson Ave, 
Indianapolis, IN 46237
(http://www.mapquest.com/maps?address=5135+S+Emerson+Ave,+&zipcode=46237)​
Projected roll call for Friday 04/17/2009. 

*17.5 Foam TC (8 cars last week)*
Projected 6+

*1/18 Truck (3 cars last week) - Slash (0 cars last week)*
Projected ??

*Mini Coopers: (10 cars last week!!)*
Projected 10+ (averaging 11 cars in 2009)

*VTA: (22 cars last week!!)*
Projected 20 (averaging 17 cars in 2009)


----------



## rail BANGER

Ok, nooooooobody can beat me at board & rail testing. How do you think I got name


----------



## Draxaas

cwoods34 said:


> Here is the *OFFICIAL* 2009 Indy Slots Board-And-Rail Test Vehicle...
> 
> Just waiting for my battery to come in the mail and it'll be ready to rip!


Why you need me to paint your ride Cody when your rockin better skills then me


----------



## cwoods34

Maybe it's a matter of me being impatient with cutting and masking, and not necessarily skill 

Start to finish on that body was maybe an hour and thirty to get it mounted. Up close the squiggles/flames/whatever really look like crap, but oh well!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here are the qualifying results for Friday 04/03/2009

VTA (On-Road)
Pos...Laps........Time....Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....35...5m09.341..(1)..Mark Lyons
....2....33...5m03.573..(1)..Brian Shaw
....3....33...5m05.752..(1)..Greg Cobb
....4....33...5m08.848..(1)..Bob Cordell
....5....33...5m09.511..(1)..Brian Smith
....6....32...5m02.368..(1)..Charlie Auterburn
....7....32...5m04.272..(1)..Brock Lyons
....8....30...5m05.998..(1)..Jordan Wahl
....9....30...5m09.889..(1)..Tom Johnson
...10....29...5m00.793..(1)..Kenny Jarvis
...11....29...5m01.969..(2)..Steve Martin
...12....29...5m02.787..(1)..Rockie "Rocket" Piccione
...13....29...5m04.192..(1)..Brandon Scobell
...14....29...5m07.242..(2)..Steve Vaught
...15....29...5m07.674..(2)..Chris Leach
...16....29...5m08.476..(2)..Miguel Gomez
...17....29...5m09.199..(2)..Brent Whitlock
...18....29...5m09.416..(2)..Steve Larracey
...19....29...5m16.596..(1)..Jason Ewers
...20....27...5m00.692..(2)..Aaron Johnson
...21....27...5m08.231..(2)..John Armuth
...22....21...4m32.480..(1)..David Johnson
...23....16...3m09.243..(2)..Cam Gomez

Mini Cooper (On-Road)
Pos...Laps........Time....Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....29...5m06.946..(2)..Mark Lyons
....2....27...5m07.771..(1)..Miguel Gomez
....3....26...5m03.223..(2)..Cam Gomez
....4....25...5m04.039..(1)..Tom Johnson
....5....24...5m01.486..(1)..Doug James
....6....19...5m21.136..(2)..Jeremy Baker
....7....15...4m56.293..(1)..Taylor Baker
....8....15...5m15.421..(2)..Mathew Kopetsky

17.5 Lipo Foam TC (On-Road)
Pos...Laps........Time....Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....39...5m03.442..(2)..Greg Hallenbeck
....2....37...5m07.338..(1)..Mark Lyons
....3....36...5m05.897..(1)..Greg Cobb
....4....34...5m01.022..(2)..Bob Cordell
....5....34...5m03.806..(1)..Brock Lyons
....6....33...5m07.994..(2)..Steve Vaught
....7....23...4m05.260..(1)..Jason Ewers


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here are the Race results for Friday 04/17/2009

17.5 Lipo Foam TC
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....40...5m07.234..*Greg Hallenbeck*
....2....2....35...5m04.364..Mark Lyons
....3....6....34...5m05.814..Steve Vaught
....4....3....22...3m15.795..Greg Cobb
....5....7....21...3m02.549..Bob Cordell
....6....5....20...2m52.969..Brock Lyons
....7....7....18...5m00.262..Jason Ewers

Mini Cooper - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....27...5m02.310..*Mark Lyons*
....2....4....25...5m06.880..Tom Johnson
....3....2....25...5m11.012..Miguel Gomez
....4....3....22...5m18.041..Cam Gomez
....5....6....20...5m01.822..Jeremy Baker
....6....5....19...4m04.723..Doug James
....7....7....14...5m10.879..Taylor Baker
....8....8....12...5m23.516..Mathew Kopetsky

Vintage Trans Am - D Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....5....29...5m03.818..*Cam Gomez (Bump to C)*
....2....3....28...5m07.788..John Armuth
....3....1....27...5m05.353..Jason Ewers
....4....2....12...2m28.744..Aaron Johnson
....5....4....10...2m08.355..David Johnson

Vintage Trans Am - C Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....5....29...5m15.855..*Brent Whitlock (Bump to B)*
....2....4....27...4m55.007..Miguel Gomez
....3....1....27...5m01.173..Brandon Scobell
....4....2....27...5m04.606..Steve Vaught
....5....7....25...4m46.305..Cam Gomez
....6....6....22...4m17.909..Steve Larracey
....7....3....21...5m08.206..Chris Leach

Vintage Trans Am - B Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....3....30...5m03.561..*Tom Johnson (Bump to A)*
....2....5....29...5m00.920..Steve Martin
....3....4....29...5m03.317..Kenny Jarvis
....4....2....29...5m07.245..Jordan Wahl
....5....7....29...5m09.523..Brent Whitlock
....6....6....24...4m12.330..Rockie "Rocket" Piccione
....7....1....11...1m45.012..Brock Lyons

Vintage Trans Am - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....5....54...8m00.277..*Brian Smith*
....2....1....54...8m04.827..Mark Lyons
....3....6....54...8m08.626..Charlie Auterburn
....4....3....53...8m04.286..Greg Cobb
....5....2....52...8m01.070..Brian Shaw
....6....7....16...2m50.053..Tom Johnson
....7....4....05...0m48.606..Bob Cordell


----------



## Railroader

A great night of racing!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Quick recap from racing last night.

*17.5 Foam TC* had a full heat of cars. Greg Hallenbeck had the fast car all night. The main got off to a great start with a lot of clean racing on the track. Unfortunately around the 3 minute mark, 3 cars got tangled with the boards in single car accidents and dropped out. With almost 1/2 the field out it became a race of attrition.

*Mini Cooper* saw some good racing on the track between Tom J. and the Gomez Brothers. In the main Mark Lyons was able to pull ahead of the pack to take the win. Tom J. in his gold Cooper was able pull ahead of the chrome car of Miguel to take 2nd. 

VTA saw good turn-out - enough for a D main.

*VTA D* saw a good battle between the top 3 cars. Cam Gomez started from the back of the field and drove a clean race in his TT-01 to take the win. John Armuth was a close second but had a 18 second last lap to finish 2nd. Jason Ewers finished 3rd.

*VTA C* was a very evenly matched race. All the cars had 29 laps and were only a few seconds apart. Brent Whitlock got off to a slow start but drove a very clean race to take the win with his 4-cell stock Camaro. Miguel was trying for his 2nd bump up, but late in the race it appeared his speed control may have thermaled and he finished 2nd. Brandon Scobell had a 27 second lap early that proved too much to overcome but finished 3rd.

*VTA B* saw another close group of cars. Brock Lyons jumped out to the early lead but dropped out early. Tom Johnson and Steve Martin swapped leads a few times in the race but a 16 second laps for Steve dropped him back to 2nd. Tom took advantage and put down some very consistent laps in the last 1/3 of the race for the win. Steve Martin took 2nd and Kenny Jarvis came in 3rd.

*VTA A* saw Mark Lyons qualified a lap ahead of the field. The rest of the group was very close with less than a lap separating 2nd-6th. Mark jumped out to an early lead followed closely by Brian Shaw who was qualified 2nd for the 2nd week in a row. Brian Shaw had a few bad laps and finished in 5th. Greg Cobb was in 2nd for a while, but was fighting an on power push and finished in 4th. The 2 big movers in the main were Charlie Auterburn who started 6th and Brian Smith who started 5th. Charlie drove the most consistent race in the main, never needed to be turn marshalled, and finished in 3rd. Brian Smith started off slow but was able to slowly work his way up to 2nd place. Mark Lyons tangled a bit with traffic on lap 41 which allowed Brian Smith to inherit the lead. Brian took advantage and ran clean for the last 1 1/2 minutes for the win. Mark finished in 2nd and the top 3 ended up all on the same lap.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I had a lot of fun racing VTA last night. The start of the A-main was very clean and I think I was the only person that needed to be marshalled in the first 10 laps. Bob Cordell proved to be very hard to pass at the beginning and it was challenging trying to find a clean opening. Later in the race I was able to catch up to Greg Cobb. Luckily for me Greg was fighting a bit of a push. I was trying to set up a pass and after a few turns Greg left the door open and I was able to pull off an outside in pass. I don't think either of even rubbed a fender through the infield. We were both racing side by side without touching towards the 180 pole turn. I had Greg pinched on the inside and Greg showed great sportmanship by backing off just a bit which allowed me to pull ahead.

This is the type of racing that makes VTA fun for me. Being able to race side by side with another car for multiple turns or trying to figure out how to pass another car of equal speed is just as fun as finishing at the top of the field.


----------



## Lugnutz

Last night was a blast. Thanks for the stats and recap of the night Indy. To add to the recap, B. Shaw qualified 2nd again with great driving (who knew):lol: Had a great battle with him in the first heat, with a little bumping and rubbing but not wrecking, that was great fun. Now the Foam class was a little different. During one of the heat races Rockin Bob Cordell and I were battling for position, he was putting the heat on for several laps and did not put a fender on me. When I made a small mistake he made a clean pass on me and for the clean racing he did, I repayed him by waiting three turns before I wrecked him and to show him how thankful I was I wrecked him again in the main. He now has two IOUs in his pocket with my name on them. Sorry Rockin, but I must get nervous around greatness. :thumbsup:


----------



## rockin_bob13

Apology accepted. See ya tomorrow:drunk:


----------



## Railroader

What you guys said about clean racing is the complete truth. I had some of my best racing ever and it was due to being patient and running as clean as possible. Using a higher FDR helps a relative rookie like me a lot. I will run the same FDR for another week or two. I was at 5.6 all night.


----------



## Crptracer

I dont think I could have had any more things happen in one night....But OOOhHHH Well....I think all in all it was great racing all around....


----------



## Crptracer

I would also like to say I recieved a body for Cwoods painted by the TALENTED Joey Collins and I must say it is spectaculer to say the least....If you want an OUTSTANDING paint job and have an idea of what you want he is the guy to lay down the paint...

Collins"KILLER"Custom paint......Outstanding job Joey...You can see this body @ summit...its SaaWWWEEEtttt


----------



## Draxaas

Crptracer said:


> I would also like to say I recieved a body for Cwoods painted by the TALENTED Joey Collins and I must say it is spectaculer to say the least....If you want an OUTSTANDING paint job and have an idea of what you want he is the guy to lay down the paint...
> 
> Collins"KILLER"Custom paint......Outstanding job Joey...You can see this body @ summit...its SaaWWWEEEtttt


Thank ya for the kind words sir!!! and I hope it help Mr.Woods out to the fullest


----------



## Miller Time

Thanks for coming on up to Fort Wayne guys. It was great seeing all the different VTA cars and some close door to door racing, congrats to Cody on a terrific win.

Sorry there weren't more locals for Foam T/C, some reason they can't see the fun in it  Maybe I will find a free Friday to come down and run the bull ring this Summer.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Does anyone have any interest in running F103's? I just wanted to know how many guys are out there with them.


----------



## Railroader

I have one, but if we start running them on road I'd like to see at least four of them.


----------



## j21moss

Railroader said:


> I have one, but if we start running them on road I'd like to see at least four of them.


heah yeah!!


----------



## Railroader

There's three! Smith, what say you?


----------



## Railroader

What do you guys think about running the new HPI Cup Racers with the mini Coopers? I think it would be cool to run them together but count them as seperate classes. That way we are not adding more heats.

Comments? Insults?


----------



## Railroader

Post #3 

By the way, I am only running two classes each night tops. Either VTA, Coopers, Cup Racers, or F103. I am happy running any of those.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Well send me a PM or something if you want to run 103's on Fridays or when ever I usually come on Tuesdays or Sundays but I am up for almost anything.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Not only did Cody Woods have one of the most original and coolest looking Pegasus Mustangs bodies I've seen (Hobbytown North has them in stock), but he backed it up on the track by taking the win in VTA at Ft. Wayne on Sunday.

-----------

I think most of us would welcome any racers/classes on Friday at Indy Slots. I do agree with Railroader/Tom that if the HPI Cup class cars run that it would be nice if they could run combined with the Mini Coopers. Since the HPI Cup cars is 4wd, we might want to consider a gearing that makes it just a bit slower than the Coopers. This would give the Coopers the advantage in the straights, but the Cup cars would have the advantage in the corners. Something like this already exists with the M04 cars since they are legally able to run a taller gear but are RWD which makes them a handful.


----------



## cwoods34

A BIG shout-out to Joey for the beautiful Mustang. I ran it the 3rd Heat and the A-Main and luckily walked away unscathed. My car felt better with it instead of the Camaro, because the Mustang flattened my vehicle out a little bit. Had a blast on Sunday, hopefully I will have better luck with my foam car this weekend!


----------



## cwoods34

Draxaas, PM......................


----------



## MDB

Anyone have a baseline gearing for a TC3 17.5 car? I threw a 25 pinion (72 spur)in it as a guess, I am also running almost new non-trued down foams. Any help would be appreciated.

Later,

Mark


----------



## Miller Time

MDB said:


> Anyone have a baseline gearing for a TC3 17.5 car? I threw a 25 pinion (72 spur)in it as a guess, I am also running almost new non-trued down foams. Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Later,
> 
> Mark


Which 17.5? I ran right around a 1.80 rollout at Summit Sunday with a Duo.


----------



## BadSign

cwoods34 said:


> A BIG shout-out to Joey for the beautiful Mustang. I ran it the 3rd Heat and the A-Main and luckily walked away unscathed. My car felt better with it instead of the Camaro, because the Mustang flattened my vehicle out a little bit. Had a blast on Sunday, hopefully I will have better luck with my foam car this weekend!


So, any pics?


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Just got done compiling some Indy Slots Friday Night On-Road racing stats.

VTA continues to be the largest class on Friday nights thanks in part to a solid core group of racers. However we shouldn't overlook the 10 new racers we've gotten over the past several weeks. Currently there are 33 active VTA racers at Indy Slots. Over the past 8 weeks we have been averaging 21 entries. I can't thank everyone enough for embracing the spirit of what this class is about. I've lost count of all the different types of 4wd chassis that have won VTA races at Indy Slots. If there is anything we can do to improve this class, let us know.

Mini-Cooper also has a great group of core racers. Over that last 6 months Slots has averaged 10 Cooper entries on Friday nights. I think this is great proof that you don't have to spend a fortune on an r/c car to have fun. 

17.5/Lipo foam tire ("Stock") touring car is the newest class at Slots. This class offers racers a chance to go a bit faster than VTA. Currently there about about 6-8 racers in this class. Expect there to be a consistant turn-out. 

Slash. The Slash class showed some signs of taking off, but the past 2 weeks haven't seen enough to run a heat. Now that the weather is warming up, I believe that we will see a good Slash class running outside in the dirt on Saturdays. 

1/18 classes. Turn-out has been very light for the past few weeks. This has been partially due to racers running other classes on Friday nights. There are plenty of racers with 1/18 vehicles. Remember 3 cars is enough to run a heat.


----------



## Railroader

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Slash. The Slash class showed some signs of taking off, but the past 2 weeks haven't seen enough to run a heat. Now that the weather is warming up, I believe that we will see a good Slash class running outside in the dirt on Saturdays.


I believe some guys have been racing these on Saturday evenings inside with the carpet jumps.

Can anyone confirm?


----------



## flywheel93

we raced the slashes out back last sat. Hopefully some will show up to run this week.


----------



## Railroader

flywheel93 said:


> we raced the slashes out back last sat. Hopefully some will show up to run this week.


Sawwweet!

Weather looks awesome for Saturday. Sunny and 80ºF.


----------



## Crptracer

Please look at the "New track uderconstruction thread" Its an paved oval being constructed at the marion county fairgrounds the track is supposed to be wide enough for onroad.....SAAAWWWEEEEETTTT...


----------



## Railroader

Railroader said:


> What do you guys think about running the new HPI Cup Racers with the mini Coopers? I think it would be cool to run them together but count them as seperate classes. That way we are not adding more heats.
> 
> Comments? Insults?


Anyone... Anyone?

Bueller?


----------



## camgomez

If we run them comined I would suggest that the cup racers run a black can motor to have a big difference between the classes and it would be alot of fun.

It would be just like Lemahns except cooler. haha.

It gets my vote although I will not be running it.


----------



## Railroader

If Doug gets the cup racers in, and I get mine together by Friday, I will install a Black Can with the Orion 2400 LiPo and trial run them with the Mini Coopers. We can get a good idea of how powerful they are then.


----------



## camgomez

Are you going to be runing the HPI tires or are there going to be options between the Tamiya and HPI options to further open the posibilities.

IMHO it would be fine if you ran with the mini coopers in heat 1 or 2 just to have a heads up comparison and to even strike some interest among fellow racers.


----------



## MDB

Miller Time--- It is the novak 17.5. I am too simple minded and laid back/casual of a racer to do roll-out,I just go with simple gear ratio.

Later,

Mark


----------



## Miller Time

MDB said:


> Miller Time--- It is the novak 17.5. I am too simple minded and laid back/casual of a racer to do roll-out,I just go with simple gear ratio.
> 
> Later,
> 
> Mark


With 2.25" rear tires I'd start with 72spur 41 or 42 pinion and work up to around 45 maybe, watching temp.

The Novak will need a slightly different gear, been a while since I ran one.

Equivalency I ran in the Xray, at Summit, a 2.19 tire and the TC3 equivalent of 72/46 which may be a tad to much for the smaller Slots track


----------



## j21moss

88/44 works for me


----------



## Kevin Cole

Here's a helpful link Mark...

http://pdxracing.sytes.net/rolloutcalc.html


----------



## Railroader

camgomez said:


> Are you going to be runing the HPI tires or are there going to be options between the Tamiya and HPI options to further open the posibilities.
> 
> IMHO it would be fine if you ran with the mini coopers in heat 1 or 2 just to have a heads up comparison and to even strike some interest among fellow racers.


I think we should just stick with the HPI tires.


----------



## Railroader

Let me clarify that:

HPI tires on HPI chassis and Tamiya tires on m-chassis


----------



## cwoods34

As long as you can come to a system of rules where the M0's and Cup Racer's will run NEAR IDENTICAL lap times, it shouldn't be any problem running them together.

I think like Cam said it would be a blast watching a large, diverse field of sub-1/10 vehicles racing. 

It's too bad you can't run 2 seperate qualifiers in the system at the same time. Then you could run 5 M0's and 5 Cup's, but score them differently. You could place 4th overall, but win M0. 

But THEN you come to the problem of people driving chassis X complaining about people driving chassis Y of getting in the way.

I totally support adding the Cup cars, but we must be VERY careful with how we implement them and structure the rules.


----------



## camgomez

I would really like it if they were two different classes at the same time.

And the people with the minis can just go alittle wide in order for the HPIs to pass.

We could just have them all in the computer and sort them out manually at the end of each heat.


----------



## cwoods34

That could take a lot of time, though. We'd have to keep track of everyone's chassis and we'd have to manually determine qualifying and such. 

The best solution would be to just determine exactly what the Cup Racers would need to have the exact speed and capability as the M0's, even if it means a limiting on FDR, batteries, etc.....

Those are just my thoughts, though, and I don't know if I'd ever race a Cup car (unless it was from Tom's Rent-A-Car shop ) but I am willing to help if possible for the new class.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

There is an easy way to run 2 classes at the same time. Just simply enter the names in the system in a way that easily identifies the class you are in. You could use a letter in front of the name to designate the type of car - M for M03 and H for HPI Cup racer. Here is an example:

Mini Class Heat #1
---------------
1. M-Brian Smith
2. H-Tom Johnson
3. M-Cam Gomez
4. M-Miguel Gomez
5. H-Cody Woods
6. M-Doug James
7. H-John Doe
8. H-Jane Doe

The real issue running a combined class is that it would work better on a large open track that could have 15-20 cars running at the same time for an extended amount of time. What would be cool is to have individual heats but combined mains.


----------



## camgomez

Having combined mains would be a blast yet it would not be as fun as having all of the races together. Which would help the newer drivers get a hang of it in the qualifiers and not having to get used to letting the faster cars pass in the main, but having time to adjust during heat one and two.

I dont think it would be a real issue with the slower cars not letting the faster cars pass, it has never been an issue with the leader having to push extremely hard to lap people.


----------



## cwoods34

How many vehicles can the system handle at once, 10?


----------



## camgomez

I am not sure how many cars the system can handle at once, but I am sure you couldnt run more than 10 with out having too many crashes and making the racing not fun.


----------



## Railroader

cwoods34 said:


> As long as you can come to a system of rules where the M0's and Cup Racer's will run NEAR IDENTICAL lap times, it shouldn't be any problem running them together.


I don't think they will ever be "NEAR IDENTICAL". One is a FWD car and the other 4WD.


cwoods34 said:


> I think like Cam said it would be a blast watching a large, diverse field of sub-1/10 vehicles racing.
> 
> It's too bad you can't run 2 seperate qualifiers in the system at the same time. Then you could run 5 M0's and 5 Cup's, but score them differently. You could place 4th overall, but win M0.


You can run to classes at the same time. Just look at the sheet after the races and see where they fell.


cwoods34 said:


> But THEN you come to the problem of people driving chassis X complaining about people driving chassis Y of getting in the way.


You already get that among the existing drivers. I don't think it would be a problem. 

This class and the mini Cooper class is about fun. Recently it has become a bit to competitive with people doing everything they can to win and complaining about kids getting in the way. That needs to stop. It needs to become fun again.


cwoods34 said:


> I totally support adding the Cup cars, but we must be VERY careful with how we implement them and structure the rules.


If you want to run them in the same class as the mini Coopers they will never be equal and people will never be happy and people will eventually move to the better/faster chassis.

But set them up as separate classes that run together and it can be awesome fun.

Eventually, if there is enough interest they can become their own stand-alone racing class. But so far, I am the only one I know who owns one and Doug won't be getting any until Thursday and even then he could only get two.

I just want to have fun. I hope this doesn't become too much of an issue.



camgomez said:


> I would really like it if they were two different classes at the same time.


Same here.


camgomez said:


> And the people with the minis can just go alittle wide in order for the HPIs to pass.


I disagree, make the faster cars make good passes. No need to make way.


camgomez said:


> We could just have them all in the computer and sort them out manually at the end of each heat.


Exactly.


Ultimately I'd like to see the Cup Racers run on their own in their own heats, but until then I think it would be cool to see the mini Coopers and the Cup Racers together, but as different classes.


----------



## Railroader

By the way, I should be bringing the kids to run the mini Coopers this Friday, so if anyone wants to we can run a novice class. And I'll have a rent-a-cooper available if anyone wants to try out the Coopers.


----------



## Railroader

IndyRC_Racer said:


> There is an easy way to run 2 classes at the same time. Just simply enter the names in the system in a way that easily identifies the class you are in. You could use a letter in front of the name to designate the type of car - M for M03 and H for HPI Cup racer. Here is an example:
> 
> Mini Class Heat #1
> ---------------
> 1. M-Brian Smith
> 2. H-Tom Johnson
> 3. M-Cam Gomez
> 4. M-Miguel Gomez
> 5. H-Cody Woods
> 6. M-Doug James
> 7. H-John Doe
> 8. H-Jane Doe
> 
> The real issue running a combined class is that it would work better on a large open track that could have 15-20 cars running at the same time for an extended amount of time. What would be cool is to have individual heats but combined mains.


That's stupid. I think we should use "T" for Tamiya and "H" for HPI.

Just kidding Smith.

Go buy a Cup Racer.


----------



## camgomez

That pretty much summarized all of my feelings for the class.

It would be nice to see the inagural run this friday with the minis but I do know that that is highly doubtful.


----------



## cwoods34

I said "near identical" implying that the cars could be their own total class and scored together. I was in a way suggesting another option, so my bad for not being specific.

I know you can run 2 classes together and score them differently but NOT through the computer. It would have to be manually. Once again I should have specified my thoughts 

I actually enjoy racing with the kids. Even if they do "get in the way", I have a blast trailing them and trying to find a good passing line. This is also a good way for the kids to learn proper driving etiquette and how to manage being in traffic. 

And even though I race the faster classes I still enjoy racing Mini Coopers just because I can just throw the car out on the track and not have a worry in the world about it. Just charge and race...... 

I really wanna know who Jane and John Doe are, I don't think I've raced with them before..... are they out-of-towners?


----------



## Railroader

Sorry for the misunderstandings guys.

I am about 75% done with the kit, need to take a break and go to the Bible study. It is a great kit. There are some challenges, but I am having a lot of fun putting it together. It looks VERY durable. It is easier than the AE TC5 kit, but harder than a Tamiya M0-3R kit. The instructions are excellent.

Luckily they went with 48 pitch gears and not the .6 Metric gears they put on the E10. It takes standard spur and pinion gears. It has a gear diff in the front and a ball diff in the rear. The steering is nice and NOT sloppy. I am setting it up with the lay down shocks and the standing up servo mount. The 240Z body is long and narrow.

Hopefully I can paint it up and be ready to run Friday.


----------



## camgomez

I want to see it in person so bad becase the pictures look so tight.

How do you plan to paint the body?


----------



## Railroader

camgomez said:


> I want to see it in person so bad becase the pictures look so tight.
> 
> How do you plan to paint the body?


Hopefully I can make it look half as good as HPI does. I think I am going to make it red.


----------



## 1BrownGuy

I think it would be something to see the hpi cup racer in with the vta...it is a 4wd touring car... run a 21.5/lipo ....its a vintage body and it uses the vintage wheels that come stock with the kit. And follow the FDR rule :devil:

It just might do better IMHO around the track once you have it set up

they say it is 1/10 true scale......


----------



## camgomez

Ha that would actually be pretty cool to do that and they wouldnt even need to run in a different class.


----------



## Draxaas

Ha i dont kno bout any of you guys but my cup car is going VTA kiddos... 21.5 2cell lipo here i come....


----------



## Railroader

I'm running mine on the slot car track.


----------



## Scooter15

Railroader, you have a PM.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Great to see posts with genuine humor in them. You guys are giving me some good laughs this morning.

-----------

Until we race the HPI Cup cars at Slots, we really won't know where they fit it. Obviously if there are enough for a full heat then that would be ideal. Until then I think we could try them with the Mini Coopers or VTA (or even both). As long as we keep the racing fun then I'm all for whatever works best!


----------



## Railroader

All I have left in the kit t build is the shocks, install electronics, and paint the body.

Here is the gearing info for those interested:
The internal ratio is 2.4375 and the kit spur and pinion are 65 and 30. That gives a FDR of 5.28

And the gearing chart in the instructions looks like it was laid out for VTA. The FDRs in the chart are from 6.05 down to 4.06.


----------



## Lugnutz

Good Luck Crptracer and Miller Time this weekend. Show'em how we do it Indy style. :thumbsup:


----------



## rockin_bob13

Cup in VTA, don't forget about the weight rule.


----------



## Railroader

I will have to add a small tungsten brick to get this thing up to legal VTA weight!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

*On-Road Racing at Indy Slots Friday 04/24/2009*​Classes include...
*Vintage Trans Am, Mini Coopers, 17.5 Foam TC*​*Racing starts at 7pm. Please call in your entry if running late.*

On-road practice every Thursday evening!!

Indy Slots Inc 
317-787-7568 
5135 S Emerson Ave, 
Indianapolis, IN 46237
(http://www.mapquest.com/maps?address=5135+S+Emerson+Ave,+&zipcode=46237)​
Projected roll call for Friday 04/24/2009. 

*17.5 Foam TC (7 cars last week)*
Projected 6+

*1/18 Truck (0 cars last week) - Slash (0 cars last week)*
Projected ??

*Mini Coopers: (8 cars last week!!)*
Projected 10+ (averaging 11 cars in 2009)

*VTA: (23 cars last week!!)*
Projected 20 (averaging 17 cars in 2009)


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here are the qualifying results for Friday 04/24/2009

VTA (On-Road)
Pos...Laps........Time....Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....36...5m02.124..(2)..Mark Lyons
....2....36...5m05.729..(1)..Bob Cordell
....3....36...5m06.579..(1)..Brian Smith
....4....35...5m05.417..(2)..Greg Cobb
....5....35...5m07.325..(2)..Brock Lyons
....6....33...5m00.970..(1)..Bob Yelle
....7....33...5m01.654..(2)..Brian Shaw
....8....33...5m08.050..(2)..Tom Johnson
....9....32...5m00.478..(2)..Kenny Jarvis
...10....30...5m03.021..(1)..Jordan Wahl
...11....30...5m08.828..(2)..Steve Larracey
...12....29...5m04.952..(1)..Rockie Piccione
...13....28...5m04.373..(1)..Steve Martin
...14....27...4m28.650..(2)..Brent Whitlock
...15....27...5m06.139..(1)..Miguel Gomez
...16....26...5m00.205..(1)..Zach Pennington
...17....25...5m05.543..(2)..Bill Pennington
...18....23...5m17.429..(1)..Jeff Muncie
...19....17...3m06.149..(1)..Aaron Johnson
...20....16...3m24.811..(1)..Cam Gomez
...21....09...2m53.333..(2)..David Johnson

Monster Truck/Slash
Pos...Laps........Time....Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....29...5m08.562..(1)..Mark Lyons
....2....25...4m44.569..(1)..Brock Lyons
....3....25...5m10.242..(2)..Mark Borem
....4....25...5m13.111..(2)..Lee Goodwin

Mini Cooper (On-Road)
Pos...Laps........Time....Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....31...5m04.664..(2)..Mark Lyons
....2....29...5m02.352..(1)..Miguel Gomez
....3....29...5m03.110..(1)..Tom Johnson
....4....29...5m05.572..(1)..Chad Wisdom
....5....28...5m03.312..(2)..Doug James
....6....27...5m06.489..(2)..Cam Gomez
....7....25...5m13.224..(1)..Rocky Piccione
....8....24...5m04.492..(2)..Corey Warren
....9....24...5m05.358..(1)..Lee Goodwin
...10....23...5m02.418..(1)..Jeremy Baker
...11....18...5m13.340..(2)..Eric David
...12....17...5m02.935..(1)..Alex Johnson
...13....16...5m00.974..(2)..Mathew Kopetsky
...14....15...4m54.284..(1)..Taylor Baker
...15....13...5m00.641..(1)..Musu Scott

17.5 Lipo Foam TC (On-Road)
Pos...Laps........Time....Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....40...5m05.411..(1)..Greg Cobb
....2....39...5m00.127..(1)..Bob Cordell
....3....39...5m08.653..(1)..Mark Lyons
....4....29...5m04.497..(2)..Mark Borem
....5....28...3m47.222..(1)..Brock Lyons


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here are the Race results for Friday 04/24/2009

17.5 Lipo Foam TC Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....41...5m06.661..*Greg Cobb*
....2....2....40...5m04.683..Bob Cordell
....3....3....35...5m02.179..Mark Lyons
....4....4....06...1m52.013..Mark Borem
....5....5....00...0m00.000..Brock Lyons (DNS)

Monster Truck/Slash Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....2....28...5m09.459..*Brock Lyons*
....2....3....24...5m04.937..Mark Borem
....3....4....24...5m07.645..Lee Goodwin
....4....6....12...3m37.280..Unknown
....5....1....00...0m00.000..Mark Lyons (DNS)
....6....5....00...0m00.000..Matthew Kopetsky (DNS)

Mini Cooper - C Main (Novice)
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....18...5m01.110..*Eric David*
....2....4....18...5m21.114..Taylor Baker
....3....3....16...5m03.885..Mathew Kopetsky
....4....5....15...5m11.547..Musu Scott
....5....2....02...0m40.569..Alex Johnson

Mini Cooper - B Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....28...5m01.899..*Cam Gomez (Bump to A)*
....2....2....26...5m03.662..*Rocky Piccione (Bump to A)*
....3....3....24...5m07.147..Corey Warrren
....4....5....23...5m03.553..Jeremy Baker
....5....4....23...5m11.273..Lee Goodwin

Mini Cooper - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....30...5m06.043..*Mark Lyons*
....2....2....29...5m05.453..Miguel Gomez
....3....4....28...5m02.543..Chad Wisdom
....4....5....27...5m03.750..Doug James
....5....6....24...4m37.045..Cam Gomez
....6....7....22...4m58.138..Rocky Piccione
....7....3....08...1m38.123..Tom Johnson

Vintage Trans Am - C Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....29...5m03.449..*Miguel Gomez (Bump to B)*
....2....6....28...5m08.825..Cam Gomez
....3....2....27...5m00.006..Zach Pennington
....4....3....24...5m01.710..Bill Pennington
....5....7....19...5m00.525..David Johnson
....6....5....18...3m10.171..Aaron Johnson
....7....4....17...5m08.062..Jeff Muncie

Vintage Trans Am - B Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....32...5m06.244..*Tom Johnson (Bump to A)*
....2....6....31...5m01.114..Steve Martin
....3....3....31...5m02.664..Jordan Wahl
....4....8....26...5m00.719..Miguel Gomez
....5....5....25...5m01.059..Rockie Piccione
....6....2....20...3m21.150..Kenny Jarvis
....7....4....19...5m03.520..Steve Larracey
....8....7....07...1m05.713..Brent Whitlock

Vintage Trans Am - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....58...8m06.912..*Mark Lyons*
....2....3....57...8m09.168..Brian Smith
....3....2....56...8m00.700..Bob Cordell
....4....4....56...8m01.793..Greg Cobb
....5....5....54...8m04.692..Brock Lyons
....6....7....53...8m04.275..Brian Shaw
....7....6....51...8m02.415..Bob Yelle
....8....8....21...3m23.335..Tom Johnson


----------



## MDB

Woo Hoo--- Finally got to race and not one class but two. Had alot of fun maybe my stuff will be better in the future and I am more than lap traffic.

Later,

Mark


----------



## Railroader

Well, the inaugural run of the Cup Racer did not go as planned. Thanks for letting me run it in the Mini Cooper class last night guys.

I had a few issues. But I'd like to note that nothing was really caused by the design of the kit. Mostly I was sorting out the setup as last night was the first time I had run the car other than to scuff up the tires on pavement at home.

Things I learned:
1. The chassis runs bettter with a loose diff in the back. I was oversteering until I loosened the rear diff.
2. Balance is important. With a light weight LiPo and no weight added the handling was not consistent turning left and right. Putting in a heavier NiMH battery balanced the car and help a lot with consistent turning.
3. *Watch the wheel screws*. I had one come loose. Luckily no damage was done, but if Houston wouldn't have noticed it I could have stripped out the drive mechanism in that wheel easily.
4. The box FDR is pretty low, around 5.28. I don't know how well brushed motors will be able to handle the torque. I'll order the other spur gear and gear it as high as I can and try a new Silver Can motor.

Problems I had (note, none were caused by the car):
5. Do NOT use an old beat-up Black Can motor that has been used for a few months in Figure-8 racing. I wondered why that motor was sitting in the bottom of my tool box. Now I know why. That's why I had to stop in the main. The motor locked up.
6. My receiver died on me right before the 2nd heat. No idea why. Ironically, I ended up using one I had used in the figure-8 class and it worked perfectly.

When I did have the car running well It ran REALLY well and was a lot of fun to drive. I could hear a lot of people commenting on it as I drove it. It does look cool.

I'll try to be back next Friday with my issues sorted out. Corey bought one last night, so we just need one more to make a class. Right now we are going to run any ESC, any servo, any radio, Silver Can motors and factory sealed 6-cell NiMH batteries or cheaper hard cased Lipos like the Orion 2400. The rest of the car will be box-stock.


----------



## Railroader

MDB said:


> Woo Hoo--- Finally got to race and not one class but two. Had alot of fun maybe my stuff will be better in the future and I am more than lap traffic.
> 
> Later,
> 
> Mark


It was great having you race with us Mark. And thanks for letting me use the 29t pinion gear. I'll get it back to you next time I see you.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Super quick racing recap from last night.

-Mini Cooper had a good turn-out and enough for a novice heat. All the novice racers did a good job. The mini class had a double-bump up from the B main. In the A main, there was a good battle between Miguel and Mark Lyons. Miguel in his chrome Cooper was fast, but needed to run a bit tighter line. Mark Lyons took the win.

-VTA C main was a 3 way battle between Miguel Gomez, Cam Gomez and Zach Pennington. Cam drove a very consistent race in his TT-01 and finished 2rd. Zach and Miguel both has fast cars, but a 17 second lap late dropped Zach back to 3rd. Miguel finished strong to take 1st.

-VTA B main was also a 3 way battle between Tom Johnson, Steve Martin, and Jordan Wahl. Steve and Jordan were close for the last 9 laps with Steve in 2nd edging out Jordan in 3rd by one second. Tom took advantage of the close racing behind him to stretch out his lead and finished almost a lap ahead in 1st. 

-VTA A main saw close racing from the top 4 car. The track was a bit more open, but many of the racers were looking for a bit more steering in the infield. Greg Cobb switched to a one-way, but still need a bit more steering and ended up in 4th. Bob Cordell got off to a great start in the main and jumped out to the lead. Not sure what happened, but a few bad laps back-to-back in the middle of the race dropped Bob back to 3rd. Bob Cordell finished strong and he almost caught 2nd. Brian Smith had his usual poor start and dropped back to 6th. However Brian had a quick car and was able to catch back up to Mark Lyons who had passed Bob when he had trouble. Brian and Mark briefly swapped leads a few times when Mark got tangled with traffic. Late in the race on lap 52 Brian finally saw his chance to take the lead for good as Mark got slowed by lapped traffic. Brian dove to the inside to make a 2 car pass but didn't quite clear traffic and spun. Mark came out clean and drove on to the victory.

-Monster Truck/Slash saw some clean racing last night. Unfortunately mechanical problems knocked a few racers out early. Brock Lyons took the win. Mark Borem finally got a chance to race his Slash on carpet and took 2nd. Lee Goodwin finished a close 3rd.

-17.5 Foam ended up being a 2 car battle for the win between Greg Cobb and Bob Cordell. Greg definately his foam car working and only had 2 laps over 8 seconds in the main to take the win. Bob also had a fast car but a few 9 second laps and a 10 second lap at the start were too much to overcome. Bob finished 2nd. Mark Lyons may have been fighting handling issues as he had a number of 11 second laps and finished 3rd. Mark Borem was shaking out his foam car and was geared for consistancy. Mark was showing great sportmanship and was giving the other drivers plenty of room the whole night and finished in 4th. Brock had steering issues on his TC5 and was unable to start the main.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I had a lot of fun racing on Friday. The track was the great equalizer last night. The layout was fairly open, but a few tight parts really tested driving and setup. 

In the VTA main I was chasing down Mark Lyons. I was finally able to catch him and was content to lay back in 2nd hoping for a mistake. I had a few opportunities to pass, but felt it was too early so I layed back. Late in the race I saw my chance but timed it poorly and ended up the worse for it. However, this is why I enjoy racing VTA at Slots. Not only do you have to have your car setup well, but you have to use strategy to make passes at the right time. I've been focusing on patience and clean driving and more often than not I've been rewarded for it.

Last night i ran a 5.5 FDR in VTA all night in my TC3 (84/38*2.5=5.526). I felt like the car had a good mix of speed and handling. I've tried different FDRs in my 21.5 car, but the "slower" FDR really seems to work a lot better at Indy Slots.


----------



## Lugnutz

Thanks for posting the results Indy.


----------



## brockstar43

I second that! Thank you.


----------



## Crptracer

Well I am moving to Canada.....What an awesome facillity FastCats has....Track was awesome there barrier system was unique to say the least and the best I have ever come in contact with...Had an awesome time....I didnt win but didnt matter learned alot from some of the fastest guys out there.....Ken took TQ in vintage we got the 007's pretty hooked and he took 2nd overall in the 14 car main....In foam on saturday night had my car right where it needed to be sunday unfortunately in the 4th qual didnt realize I had a fractured Chub that gave way before the race which blew my chances of making the A....In the B about 4 laps in I got nailed mid corner which ripped out the screw from my raer upright which ended any hope....Ken fell to a similar fate as he was the victim of lapped traffic and was forced to the rail resulting in a broken Chub.....I cant tell you how cool it was there laps were shown on a 10'x10' screen on the wall via projector and there was a 52" flat screen in the pits if you didnt want to turn your head..They have a fast lap checker which looks like an ATM and you type in your transponder# and there is your laps they also give you a bar code and they have a scanner this is the same system used at all they national events....The owner of FastCats is the creator of the software and says he is working on going wireless saaawweeettt.....I am gonna get my passport and goin again.....



Thanks to Ken Miller for all the help....My foam car is indeed alot faster than it was before I went and handles like Kens.....Now if I can stop being so aggressive with it who knows what events I might run next year....


----------



## PDK RACING

*motor temp*

How hot are your 21.5s & speedos when you run a 5-6 fdr. That seems too be a lot of gear?????????


----------



## Crptracer

5-6 I never get over 125.....Even after 8mins...


----------



## Railroader

PDK RACING said:


> How hot are your 21.5s & speedos when you run a 5-6 fdr. That seems too be a lot of gear?????????


At 5.5 FDR I usually come off around 105ºF. At 4.6 FDR I was running around 120ºF


----------



## Railroader

Crptracer said:


> Even after 8mins...


What are you talking about?!?!





Just kidding.


----------



## Miller Time

PDK RACING said:


> How hot are your 21.5s & speedos when you run a 5-6 fdr. That seems too be a lot of gear?????????


That's actually not much gear. The rules limit it to a 4.2 on the high side a 5.? or 6.? would be a lower FDR (slower) and put less stress. I TQ'd Canada with a Stock untimed 21.5 and a Tekin RS version 189 max boost and rolled out a 4.4 with a fan on it I think the hottest it got was around 130*


----------



## Railroader

That is a lot of gear for a 27-turn motor though right?


----------



## Miller Time

Railroader said:


> That is a lot of gear for a 27-turn motor though right?


Yes, I ran around a 6.2 with 27 turn, but they get HOT over 8 minutes


----------



## BadSign

Break out your WD-40, because the rustiest driving skills you know are coming back this Friday. Should be up for 17.5 Foam and VTA, possible with a new 'Stang lid. See you all in a couple days.


----------



## rockin_bob13

WD is in the pit box. I'm in for Touring Stock Foam and VTA.


----------



## Railroader

I still haven't had time to look at the Cup Racer, I'll try to get to it tomorrow.

I'll probably be in for: 
1. VTA 
2. Cup Racer with the mini Coopers. This time with a silver can motor and 6-cell NiMH pack.

Eric and Musu will be racing the Mini Coopers; hopefully there is enough to run a novice class again.

We might not make it to Slots until 6:30 on Friday. Can someone save two pit spaces for us, preferably by the HO slot track. Thanks.


----------



## Scooter15

As long as Brian doesn't forget the Mini  , Alex will be racing also. We should have enough for a Cooper novice class


----------



## Lugnutz

Crptracer you have a PM.


----------



## Crptracer

Lugnutz said:


> Crptracer you have a PM.


Right back at ya


----------



## Lugnutz

Thanks.


----------



## Crptracer

I will not be in attendance this Friday.....Have a great time fellas....See ya next Friday


----------



## Lugnutz

Crptracer said:


> I will not be in attendance this Friday.....Have a great time fellas....See ya next Friday


That is two weeks you will have missed. Better not be three!


----------



## cwoods34

CRPTRACER...... you's has a PM......


----------



## Railroader

Crptracer said:


> I will not be in attendance this Friday.....Have a great time fellas....See ya next Friday


You'll be missed.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

*On-Road Racing at Indy Slots Friday 05/01/2009*​Classes include...
*Vintage Trans Am, Mini Coopers, 17.5 Foam TC*​*Racing starts at 7pm. Please call in your entry if running late.*

On-road practice every Thursday evening!!

Indy Slots Inc 
317-787-7568 
5135 S Emerson Ave, 
Indianapolis, IN 46237
(http://www.mapquest.com/maps?address=5135+S+Emerson+Ave,+&zipcode=46237)​
Projected roll call for Friday 05/01/2009.

*17.5 Foam TC (5 cars last week)*
Projected 5+

*"Off road vehicles" - 1/18 Truck (0 cars last week) - Slash (6 cars last week)*
Projected ??

*Mini Coopers: (15 cars last week!!)*
Projected 10+ (averaging 11 cars in 2009)
Novice Heat this week!!

*VTA: (21 cars last week!!)*
Projected 20+ (averaging 17.5 cars in 2009)


----------



## cwoods34

I should be there for VTA and Foam......


----------



## Crptracer

Lugnutz said:


> That is two weeks you will have missed. Better not be three!




NEVER


----------



## PDK RACING

My friday off count me in for vta


----------



## Railroader

I got a few bugs ironed out of the HPI Cup Racer. The Black Can motor was burned toast. I unmounted it and when I pulled the throttle it whined and vibrated all over the place. When I tore apart the motor there was all kinds of wrong with it inside. It is not a surprise as I remember now that I pulled this out of my Legends Figure-8 car because it was too beat up for that. I put a new Silver Can motor in it and plan on running it with a 6-cell NiMH pack most of the night. Also, the part that holds the spur gear down had worked loose and was catching.



Railroader said:


> We might not make it to Slots until 6:30 on Friday. Can someone save two pit spaces for us, preferably by the HO slot track. Thanks.


I just wanted to repost this. I'd appreciate it if someone could help us out.

Thanks again.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Rainy Day? Why not come inside and play!!!

Let's start off the month of May with some good racing at Indy Slots. See everyone at the track tonight.

----------

I plan to be there near 5pm. I'll try to save some pit space for Railroader.


----------



## cwoods34

WOW I drove like a complete moron tonight. I cost Greg C. in the VTA A-Main and I caused 2 wrecks with Greg H. in the Foam A-Main. I can't apologize enough, I just had a bad night. Sorry guys :drunk::drunk::drunk:

Greg C., my offer still stands on a free swing to the face if it makes you feel better


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here are the qualifying results for Friday 05/01/2009

VTA (On-Road)
Pos...Laps........Time....Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....36...5m05.648..(2)..Mark Lyons
....2....35...5m02.506..(2)..Greg Cobb
....3....34...5m01.024..(2)..Brian Smith
....4....34...5m02.018..(2)..Cody Woods
....5....34...5m03.175..(2)..Bob Cordell
....6....33...5m01.455..(1)..Brock Lyons
....7....33...5m04.233..(1)..Brian Shaw
....8....33...5m18.847..(2)..Tom Johnson
....9....32...5m00.442..(2)..Charlie Auterburn
...10....32...5m06.163..(1)..Steve Martin
...11....31...5m00.751..(2)..Rockie Piccione
...12....31...5m05.376..(1)..Bob Yelle
...13....31...5m06.492..(2)..Jordan Wahl
...14....30...5m02.056..(2)..Chuck Ray
...15....30...5m11.552..(2)..Jason Ewers
...16....29...5m00.777..(2)..John Armuth
...17....29...5m08.636..(1)..Stephen Pedigo
...18....28...5m02.571..(1)..Brandon Scobell
...19....27...5m00.960..(2)..Zach Pennington
...20....27...5m02.733..(2)..Bill Pennington
...21....27...5m03.870..(1)..Steve Larracey
...22....26...4m14.491..(2)..Brian VanderVeen
...23....25...5m02.389..(2)..Jeff Muncie
...24....23...5m05.870..(2)..Mike Jefferies


Monster Truck/Slash or 1/18 Vehicles
Pos...Laps........Time....Name
--------------------------------------------
No entries


Mini Cooper (On-Road)
Pos...Laps........Time....Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....28...5m01.239..(1)..Mark Lyons
....2....27...5m09.682..(1)..Doug James
....3....23...5m06.009..(2)..Tom Johnson
....4....14...5m05.574..(2)..Eric David
....5....13...4m52.931..(2)..Musu Scott


17.5 Lipo Foam TC (On-Road)
Pos...Laps........Time....Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....42...5m04.187..(2)..Greg Hallenbeck
....2....40...5m02.784..(2)..Greg Cobb
....3....40...5m06.937..(1)..Bob Cordell
....4....39...5m01.529..(1)..Mark Lyons
....5....39...5m04.289..(1)..Cody Woods
....6....38...5m07.360..(1)..Brock Lyons
....7....26...5m05.370..(2)..Brian VanderVeen
....8....11...1m35.680..(1)..Jason Ewers


----------



## GHBECK

Racing is racing, as they say "It" happens! I always have a great time when I'm at the track reguardless of what goes down...I'm a racing junkie! Yes, I get a "Excited" (Come-On Man!) on the stand. I hope that nobody takes what comes out of my mouth seriously when I'm "wheelin'". I certainly don't mean to offend anyone! Great racing with a bunch of great people, thanks!

Thanks for the quick post Bria-n!


----------



## cwoods34

I know accidents happen but my hits on Greg C. were just blatant stupidity on my part, simple as that. I was pissed at myself for getting an entire lap down ON the first lap, so I was driving too aggressively and it costs others. 

My foam car wasn't driving too bad considering that this was the 2nd or 3rd time I've ever put it on the track. I think it was still rolling a little bit too much and slowing me down, but it was rotating nicely. I need to mess with the roll center a bit.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here are the Race results for Friday 05/01/2009

17.5 Lipo Foam TC Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....39...5m00.532..*Greg Hallenbeck*
....2....4....37...5m01.616..Mark Lyons
....3....6....37...5m08.400..Brock Lyons
....4....5....36...5m03.122..Cody Woods
....5....7....35...5m06.258..Brian VanderVeen
....6....3....22...3m06.296..Bob Cordell
....7....8....17...2m56.243..Jason Ewers
....8....2....00...0m00.000..Greg Cobb (DNF)

Monster Truck/Slash Main or 1/18th Vehicles
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
No Entries

Mini Cooper - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....27...5m02.035..*Mark Lyons*
....2....2....18...5m04.626..Doug James
....3....4....16...5m17.097..Eric David
....4....5....15...5m18.411..Musu Scott
....5....3....00...0m00.000..Tom Johnson (DNS)

Vintage Trans Am - D Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....4....31...5m07.123..*Brian VanderVeen (Bump to C)*
....2....3....29...5m04.131..*Steve Larracey (Bump to C)*
....3....2....28...5m03.821..Bill Pennington
....4....1....26...5m03.552..Zach Pennington
....5....5....26...5m13.746..Jeff Muncie
....6....6....00...0m00.000..Mike Jefferies (DNS)

Vintage Trans Am - c Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....32...5m07.970..*Jordan Wahl (Bump to B)*
....2....7....32...5m09.118..*Brian VanderVeen (Bump to B)*
....3....5....30...5m03.763..Stephen Pedigo
....4....2....30...5m05.018..Chuck Ray
....5....4....29...5m07.591..John Armuth
....6....6....21...4m21.369..Brandon Scobell
....7....8....16...3m05.845..Steve Larracey
....8....3....03...2m02.605..Jason Ewers

Vintage Trans Am - B Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....5....32...5m01.191..*Rockie Piccione (Bump to A)*
....2....3....32...5m01.477..*Charlie Auterburn (Bump to A)*
....3....4....32...5m04.562..Steve Martin
....4....8....32...5m06.996..Brian VanderVeen
....5....2....31...5m03.112..Tom Johnson
....6....7....31...5m03.800..Jordon Wahl
....7....6....30...5m00.555..Bob Yelle
....8....1....00...0m00.000..Brian Shaw (DNS)

Vintage Trans Am - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....56...8m09.016..*Mark Lyons*
....2....3....55...8m05.092..Brian Smith
....3....6....54...8m01.559..Brock Lyons
....4....4....53...8m07.364..Cody Woods
....5....8....52...8m00.702..Charlie Auterburn
....6....5....52...8m01.395..Bob Cordell
....7....2....49...7m17.532..Greg Cobb
....8....7....44...7m24.922..Rockie Piccione


----------



## GHBECK

Thanks for the fireworks show in the Main Bob! SWEET!


----------



## Railroader

There was a little bit of crash and burning last night, almost ALL of it was obviously unintentional. I saw no major problems last night. I was spun out in the first turn of the b-main and ended up a lap down immediately, and Charlie apologized later. He didn't need to as I know he didn't do it on purpose. just a part of racing.

I had a blast running the TT-01R in the VTA class last night. It handles GREAT, even with the kit setup. I am running 5.11 FDR. 

Not including Radio Tx/Rx, I have a total of $488 into it.

150 for kit new [you can get the TT-01e for the same price]
150 for 21.5 Novak Havok Combo
40 Servo
4 gear
30 body+paint
25 tires
14 wheel
75 battery

That setup actually had me faster than my XRay '007



And a different note:
I am still getting the setup down on the Cup Racer. The silver can with 6-cell NiMH setup was almost the exact same speed as the mini Coopers. I'd like to see them be their own class that is faster than the Coopers, but slower than VTA.

What do you guys think of these rules? NOTE: these are not decided upon yet
1. HPI Cup Racer option parts only
2. Black Can motor
3. $100 MSRP ESC limit
4. TCS legal Batteries that will fit inside the kit battery compartment
5. Min. Weight limit to be set at the box stock weight with body and electronics and a 4200 mAh 6-cell factory NiMH battery.
6. No modifications to chassis
7. 5mm min. ride height
8. Any gearing in kit manual chart
9. Any servo for 1/10th scale
10. HPI Cup Racer tires, wheels, and foam only, no double stuffing
11. If it's not in the rules, consider it not allowed.

Anything you think I am forgetting?


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Quick VTA racing recap from last night.

We had another good turnout - 24 cars. We had three 8 car heats which ends up being good practice for racing in traffic. The race director tried something different last night by having 4 mains with 6 cars set in the A-C mains. In the D we had 8 cars. In all lower VTA mains, the top 2 cars bumped up. I thought that added a nice twist.

In the D main, Brian VanderVeen finally knocked off the rust and took the win. Steve Larracey ran his usual steady pace to finish 2nd.

In the C main, Jordan Wahl grabbed the lead late from Brian VanderVeen to take the win. Brian V. finished 2nd to earn his 2nd bump-up of the night.

In the B main, we saw the closest racing of the night. Brian VanderVeen started off strong and was looking to bump his way all the way from the D to A, but tangled a bit with traffic late and fell to 4th. Steve Martin was running good late and ended up in 3rd. Charlie Auterburn was in a solid 2nd for most of the race, but tangled with traffic and fell back. However, Charlie had a good car and drove his way back into the top 2 in the last minutes to earn the bump to the A. Rockie Piccione was struggling with a bad servo in qualifying, but got a loaner from one of our helpful racers. In his 2nd night of racing VTA, he drove his FTTC4 with a Havok speed control to 1st in the B main. 

On a special note Tom Johnson brought out his TT-01R and was qualified 8th overall. Tom was also running the Havok speed control, which proves again that any car and any speed control will work great in VTA at Indy Slots.

In the A main, the 1st turn got a bit bunched up and mixed up the field. TQ Mark Lyons and 3rd place Brian Smith were able to jump out ahead of the pack. Mark got tangled a bit with traffic allowing Brian to grab the lead. Brian was able to build a 1/2 track lead, but was looking in his mirrors and ended up short-turning 1 too many corners. This allowed Mark to catch back up and pass for the lead as Brian was stuck on a corner. Mark drove away to take the win, Brian ended up in 2nd, and Brock Lyons in 3rd.


----------



## BadSign

Man, what a night...I've never raced in 4 mains before! I think my charger let out a little sigh of relief when it was all over.

Great racing again, I had a good run going in the B and we swapped 2nd place a couple of times until I stuffed it in traffic. 

Running a foam class has really improved my driving quite a bit. Following Greg H and GregC, Mark and Brock around the track has helped me quite a bit, although I can usually only keep GH in sight for about 3 corners!


----------



## Crptracer

Quote:
Originally Posted by Lugnutz 
That is two weeks you will have missed. Better not be three! 



NEVER


Well I may have spoke to soon.....I am planning on practicing on thursday....Helping my wife's Aunt move so I will be missin this friday also..


----------



## WINSEEKER

im in for mini coopers!!!!!!!! and vta or foam friday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crptracer

WINSEEKER said:


> im in for mini coopers!!!!!!!! and vta or foam friday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


HA....I new you would run foam sooner or later....:thumbsup:


----------



## Railroader

WINSEEKER said:


> im in for mini coopers!!!!!!!!


Really?!? That's cool Bob! Mini Coopers are a blast as long as you don't take them too seriously. Just remember to keep the center of gravity low. And using reverse is allowed and expected.

Unfortunately I can't make it this Friday, but we'll be back full force the Friday after that.


----------



## Railroader

Oh yeah, the steering knuckle I broke on the Cup Racer is $14 (comes with two). I had to order directly from HPI as no one else even has the parts listed on their sites yet. 

I'll definitely be ordering the aluminum ones when they are available.



And I decided I will no longer be running it in the Mini Cooper class. I'll bring it every Friday night, but I will race a Mini Cooper in the class until we get enough to run Cup Racers on their own. 

Can anyone comment on the rules I posted above? Anything I am missing? Even if you aren't planning on running the class I'd love your input.


----------



## Miller Time

Crptracer said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Lugnutz
> That is two weeks you will have missed. Better not be three!
> NEVER
> 
> Well I may have spoke to soon.....I am planning on practicing on thursday....Helping my wife's Aunt move so I will be missin this friday also..



Damn....You become an International racer and you forget you homies!!!


----------



## BadSign

I have a tire question for the rest of the foam/17.5 guys:
How many of you are running an dbl pink/orange tire up front? I have been so far, but I've heard others are just running 2x pinks only on the front. I assume the advantage is more steering obviously, but do they chunk much? I have no tire truer and don't plan to buy one, so will CA on the sidewall protect them just as well?


----------



## Lugnutz

cwoods34 said:


> WOW I drove like a complete moron tonight. I cost Greg C. in the VTA A-Main and I caused 2 wrecks with Greg H. in the Foam A-Main. I can't apologize enough, I just had a bad night. Sorry guys :drunk::drunk::drunk:
> 
> Greg C., my offer still stands on a free swing to the face if it makes you feel better


It's all good Cody, see ya Friday. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lugnutz

Crptracer said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Lugnutz
> That is two weeks you will have missed. Better not be three!
> 
> 
> 
> NEVER
> 
> 
> Well I may have spoke to soon.....I am planning on practicing on thursday....Helping my wife's Aunt move so I will be missin this friday also..





Miller Time said:


> Damn....You become an International racer and you forget you homies!!!


 You become a big time racer and forget the little guys. I was going to have you sign a car body and sell it on ebay. :tongue:


----------



## Lugnutz

BadSign said:


> I have a tire question for the rest of the foam/17.5 guys:
> How many of you are running an dbl pink/orange tire up front? I have been so far, but I've heard others are just running 2x pinks only on the front. I assume the advantage is more steering obviously, but do they chunk much? I have no tire truer and don't plan to buy one, so will CA on the sidewall protect them just as well?


I am running Double pink/orange in the front and have plenty of steering. I think double pink would chunk easier. CA will help.


----------



## MicroRacerM18

Is there an expected turn-out for practice on Thursday?

I will be there, I need to work on braking with the vta car. New concept for me. Hopefully it will help me get in the corners better and allow me to keep up with the pace.

Driving a wider line in vta to let the car roll through the corner hasn't been good. Those racers who brake keep getting the inside line, makes it hard to keep my line and speed up.

See ya Thursday.


----------



## Crptracer

BadSign said:


> I have a tire question for the rest of the foam/17.5 guys:
> How many of you are running an dbl pink/orange tire up front? I have been so far, but I've heard others are just running 2x pinks only on the front. I assume the advantage is more steering obviously, but do they chunk much? I have no tire truer and don't plan to buy one, so will CA on the sidewall protect them just as well?



Dbl/Pnk all the way around for me....The only chunking I have had is from body grabs.....You should just get a team cobra trackside truer just so you could tapper the edge a little more and that would help you keep from chunking the orange will chunk just as easy under most racin conditions...


----------



## Crptracer

Miller Time said:


> Damn....You become an International racer and you forget you homies!!!





I think I still have car lag.....Everyone congragulate Mr.MillerTime on his new sponsorship.....Xray's newest team member......DICK....:wave:


----------



## cwoods34

MicroRacer do you have an ESC that is capable of drag-brake? On my Sphere I run the "aggressive" drag-brake setting. As heavy as the tires are, it doesn't make as big a difference as it should, but it's better than nothing. You can always mess with the radio trim settings to squeeze a little more out of it (that's what I had to do).

If not, have you ever driven with a one-way? PLENTY of rotation :drunk:

In foam I'm running double pink/orange in the front, and my vehicle has plenty of steering, also. It had TOO much last week in fact. I kept short-turning at the end of the sweeper and caused a couple of pile-ups.

If I'm there this Friday I'm gonna take a break from VTA, I caused too much carnage last week. A neighborhood kid is borrowing my Civic body, so does anyone have a Mini Cooper body (doesn't matter which model) I could borrow just this Friday if I can make it? It can be an absolute beater-body even, just something to throw on the chassis.

CRPRTRACER, I should have the "package" by Wednesday......


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Well depending on how motivated I get this week, I might make it up to practice on Thursday. I've got a couple of touring chassis laying around that I want to build up for VTA. I've got a TC3 chassis and misc parts that I want to setup as a possible backup/loaner. I've also got a HPI RS4 Pro 2 that I want to try out in VTA as well. If I do run the RS4, I'll probably pick up an SMC saddle pack lipo to run in it. I could also use the saddle pack Lipo in a Velo Indycar.

I will run VTA this Friday and might possibly run my Mini-Cooper. Until I get a 2nd lipo charger, Foam 17.5 is out.


----------



## brockstar43

Double pink orange front. Double pink rear. No complaints. Tried just pink front and purple rear and hated it. Chunked out like there was no tomorrow!


----------



## Crptracer

brockstar43 said:


> Double pink orange front. Double pink rear. No complaints. Tried just pink front and purple rear and hated it. Chunked out like there was no tomorrow!


Purple rear... that had to be loose....


----------



## Railroader

cwoods34 said:


> A neighborhood kid is borrowing my Civic body, so does anyone have a Mini Cooper body (doesn't matter which model) I could borrow just this Friday if I can make it? It can be an absolute beater-body even, just something to throw on the chassis.


I have lots of bodies you can use. What do you prefer? Short, Medium, or Long? Are you going to be practicing Thursday? Even if you are not, I'll see if I can run it up and give it to someone who will be there Friday.


----------



## cwoods34

How about purple/orange front and double-pink rear? 

I know it's not the same application, but I ran BSR's in that combo on my Vendetta for on- and off-road and it worked GREAT. 

I might also make it up for practice on Thursday.....


----------



## cwoods34

Railroader it doesn't matter to me at all, I have it set up for the short-wheelbase at the moment, so that'd be the preferred size considering it can be a pain in the rear changing out the chassis lengths. Like I said it can be a solid black shell with no decals for all I care, as long as it covers the chassis so I can race.  Haven't had the Cooper on the track for over a month now and I'd like to try out a new setup I put on it recently.


----------



## Railroader

Short body it is. It is my most beat up one, but it works!


----------



## cwoods34

Greatly appreciated! As far as I know I'll be racing this Friday, but if I can't I'll let you know so you aren't hauling a body around unnecessarily. :thumbsup:


----------



## Crptracer

Purple should be way to hard of a compound for slots and with double pink rears it should push like a plow truck....which is fine if you like that sort of thing


----------



## cwoods34

That's why I said it isn't the same application so I doubt it'd work. If you've ever driven a Vendetta, which I know you haven't and never will, they can be as loose as a cracked-out mongoose, especially given the low traction of Slots.

That might be a slight exaggeration, but you get the idea.


----------



## Miller Time

cwoods34 said:


> That's why I said it isn't the same application so I doubt it'd work. If you've ever driven a Vendetta, which I know you haven't and never will, they can be as loose as a cracked-out mongoose, especially given the low traction of Slots.
> 
> That might be a slight exaggeration, but you get the idea.


:jest::lol::jest: I'm picturing that "cracked-out mongoose" I think I saw him driving at our track last Summer


----------



## WINSEEKER

i have a question for any of the mini cooper drivers.

what chassis is best for indy slots? long ---med--- or short?

im thinking that short would be best , because it will make the car smaller and the small track look bigger. . correct me if im wrong!!!--- right now i have bob c --old mini cooper--- and im gonna run it just as it is . cuz i dont know 
anything about this car. 
please help!!!!
im looking forward to some good racing fun

bob yelle


----------



## MicroRacerM18

cwoods34 said:


> MicroRacer do you have an ESC that is capable of drag-brake? On my Sphere I run the "aggressive" drag-brake setting. As heavy as the tires are, it doesn't make as big a difference as it should, but it's better than nothing. You can always mess with the radio trim settings to squeeze a little more out of it (that's what I had to do).
> 
> If not, have you ever driven with a one-way? PLENTY of rotation


I will try increasing the drag brake before I go further. I have never tried a one-way, I think I have one in my collection of parts. We will see how things go.

Thanks for the advice Cody. :thumbsup:


----------



## MicroRacerM18

WINSEEKER said:


> i have a question for any of the mini cooper drivers.
> 
> what chassis is best for indy slots? long ---med--- or short?


Bob, people have won with all three. I am not sure body length is a big factor. Good tires (60D), a shimmed diff, and a lipo battery (the guys running lipos seem to have an advantage) are the most important. Be clean and avoid the wrecks, and you should be competitive.


----------



## WINSEEKER

MicroRacerM18 said:


> Bob, people have won with all three. I am not sure body length is a big factor. Good tires (60D), a shimmed diff, and a lipo battery (the guys running lipos seem to have an advantage) are the most important. Be clean and avoid the wrecks, and you should be competitive.


ok!! thank you for your info. !!!! i really appreciate that!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Miller Time

MicroRacerM18 said:


> .... Be clean and avoid the wrecks, and you should be competitive.


That's why Steve V doesn't run Mini's!!!!!


----------



## Crptracer

Miller Time said:


> That's why Steve V doesn't run Mini's!!!!!


Thats not why tamiya just hasnt coughed up the money for me to test them...I think they are worried what I might find....


----------



## Crptracer

Rob King takes over as USVTA comander and chief.......


----------



## cwoods34

Just read that myself....... I hope he keeps a hard-headed approach to it like Doug did.

Racing Mini Coopers is the only time in life where length doesn't matter. I used to run the 60D tires but now I am running the shorter ones (55 or 57?) and I like it better, it seems like I can drive the car harder. Another trick is to add spacers/o-rings/fuel tubing to the shock shaft and eliminate some of the excessive droop. I personally run the chassis as low as the suspension allows (without rubbing the track). Then, you can run a slightly softer setup and make the most of the tires. Just my two cents!

I also agree with the shimmed diff. It won't rotate as well, but you won't have to worry about it "diffing out", and it pulls nicely out of a turn.

TCS rules say that anything goes for the diff as long as it isn't locked!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

My M03-R cooper is fast and capable of winning.

I setup my car per the kit instructions. I run my M03-R as a long body with a Cooper-S body. I'm using the treaded tires that came with the kit. I am using a non-matched 4600 stick pack. I bought a Silver can motor from Indy Slots. 

The heavier NIHM battery helps my Mini hold the track. The treaded tires help me from traction rolling.


----------



## BadSign

oops..


----------



## BadSign

Crptracer said:


> Thats not why tamiya just hasnt coughed up the money for me to test them...I think they are worried what I might find....


I'm sure Tamiya has plenty of Quality Control people to test the strength of their cars...


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Indy Slots follows TCS rules for the Mini-Cooper class. The only exception that I'm aware of is that we allow the use of HPI bodies and ABC bodies. I have copied the rules from the Tamiya website below. The link to the rules is here (http://www.tamiyausa.com/tcs/rules.php#mini)



TCS Mini-Cooper Rules said:


> The Mini's are for everyone wanting to race close and have fun doing it! This class is ideal for any racing hobbyist wanting to keep racing simple and fun. It is very competitive, but without the pressure! Fun is the game here with stock silver can motor power.
> 
> 
> 1. Any Tamiya M03 or M04 chassis car that uses the 60D size tire or smaller.
> 2. Tamiya Hop-Ups only.
> 3. No chassis lightening allowed.
> 4. A proper mini body must be used with its proper mini chassis. I.E. (A front wheel drive body must be used with a front-drive chassis. A rear wheel drive body must be used with a rear wheel chassis)
> 5. Tamiya 60D tires and wheels only (50683, 50684, 53254 and 53340).
> New for 2009: Stuffing tires with inserts to create a "ballooned" tire, and producing overdrive is not legal. Tire diameter limit will be limited to 60mm.
> 6. NEW for 2009: The Tamiya 540-J motor (53689) is the spec silver can motor for the 2009 season.
> 7. It is legal to use the maximum pinion gear size on all front-drive and rear drive Mini cars. I.E. 20-tooth on the M03 and 21-tooth on the M04.
> 8. Any Tamiya plastic or aluminum hop-up damper may be used.
> 9. Any Tamiya short or regular size hop-up spring may be used.
> 10. The use of LIPO batteries is permitted in this class, but due to the battery compartment having a rounded profile, the only legal LIPOs for this class is the Orion/Peak 2400, 3200, and 3400 Carbon Edition hard cased packs. Modifying the M-chassis to fit other hard case LIPO batteries is not permitted.
> 11. All M-chassis cars must meet a minimum weight of 1300 grams.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

USVTA has had a change in "National leadership". I believe that this is a positive change. Sounds like Doug didn't have enough time. Rob King has been very supportive of this class and actively participated in the Great Lake Series which included a Ft. Wayne, IN and Mishawaka, IN race. 

We follow the USVTA national rules (found here - http://www.usvintagetransam.com/). The rules have worked well at Indy Slots and have resulted in VTA being one of the strongest classes (followed closely by Mini-Coopers). 

We understand this is a fun class and will not turn away any new racers to VTA. If for some reason a new racer to Slots isn't 100% legal, we will work with that racer on Friday to help them get up to speed. Don't be afraid to ask for help, such as borrowing a set of tires. 

If anyone has any questions about the VTA class, please let me know. There are a number of racers that make up an un-official VTA committee for Indy Slots and we will be glad to answer any questions.


----------



## brockstar43

Me and pop run the middle length cooper. No complaints and the thing ran like it was on rails. I ran the treaded tires and dad started with running the slicks and seen how well mine did with the treads and switched. If you do run a lipo the best thing to do is make sure when you go to add your weight place it on the bottom of the battery. Get all the weight in the car as low as possible!I ran full travel in the rear and a little less droop in the front. I was running oil shocks though.


----------



## WINSEEKER

i would like to thank each and every body that talked about the mini cooper class and giving up all your secrets. i really didnt expect so much response. from you all . 
looking forward to some good racing with you all . its been a long time sense iv been so fired up about racing !!! ill be at the track thursday night with my --vta---and foam car--- and of course my mini cooper. then ill decide what two cars ill run friday . the cooper is a sure thing . ---- also i gave up on my diggity design car for vta. ---- i went back to my tc3. so brian ill be looking for you for a few set up tips!!!!!

thanks again guys . 
and thank you greg c for a neat birthday gift. ( mini cooper )


----------



## Railroader

Mr. Shaw posted the video he took of last week's layout from the car's perspective.


----------



## GHBECK

Sweet footage, if you ever get the chance, do the same on a 17.5 foam car!





Railroader said:


> Mr. Shaw posted the video he took of last week's layout from the car's perspective.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jn9iU8cCAEY&feature=channel_page


----------



## cwoods34

I'd gladly donate my car for a few laps for some footage!  

I was running the treaded tires (60) that came with the kit until they were nearly bald. I also ran it in the street some, so the inner half of the front tires were slicks. It actually drove good like that, I only put Paragon on the slick part of the fronts and the entire rears. 

Eventually, the tires just got too ballooned for good racing use, so I Dremeled them down to slicks and they work awesome on asphalt.

I swapped tires with a kid who bought a Mini and wound up with the smaller diameter slicks up front and smaller diameter treaded tires in the back. I fully Paragon both front and rear and it works great, also.

So basically what I'm saying is that with clean driving and a halfway decent setup it doesn't really matter what tires you use, as long as they aren't WAY over-ballooned or physically damaged


----------



## Crptracer

........ Tri-State Hobbies for sale........In Hamilton,Ohio.....Awesome track hope someone buys it...At least its for sale and not closed....Shows us how fortunate we are


----------



## BadSign

And for that, let's all be thankful for VTA. I see more people on other forums wanting to change a formula that's not broken. Before VTA we were begging for cars. Nice work by all of you racers keeping IS in the black- or green.


----------



## Crptracer

BadSign said:


> And for that, let's all be thankful for VTA. I see more people on other forums wanting to change a formula that's not broken. Before VTA we were begging for cars. Nice work by all of you racers keeping IS in the black- or green.


 I think that all of our 1/10th classes will grow as everyone see's them running I am not expecting to see the turnout fall dramatically even during the summer...I do anticipate that Slots may undergo some improvements during the summer nothing huge cause honestly there really are not any huge improvements that need to be made...I am looking forward to running all the breads of 1/10th this summer....FOAM,VTA and Rubber....


----------



## cwoods34

Well CRPRTRACER, all I need to do is transfer the electronics now...... 

Why didn't I just buy one of these to begin with?!?!?!?

That IP 5000 fits literally perfect in the battery slots and underneath the upper deck. Amazing :hat:


----------



## Crptracer

I tried to tell you.....But would you listen.....I will be in Da house tommorrow....


----------



## cwoods34

Haha you're gonna like my wiring job. Or lack thereof :freak:

It's what I like to call the "2-minute specialty".


----------



## Crptracer

...If your gonna do it ...might as well do it right...I cant wait till tommorrow...I am ready to run...


----------



## wlpjr2

BadSign said:


> And for that, let's all be thankful for VTA. I see more people on other forums wanting to change a formula that's not broken. Before VTA we were begging for cars. Nice work by all of you racers keeping IS in the black- or green.


I agree, we came into it because of the set rules and then we found just the nicest most helpful racers of any classes Zach and I have ran. I would like to see the Losi Sprint cars get a nationwide series going like vta has. We ran on the dirt for the first time last saturday and these cars are amazing. And I'm not just saying that because i sale them. They really get into and thru corner like a real sprint car!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Did you know that Sunday May 10, 2009 is Mother's Day?​
Well, no need to worry about missing racing this weekend when you can race On-Road this Friday at Indy Slots!!! Come start your weekend early and join us for some bumper-to-bumper VTA action, Mini-Cooper fun, or 17.5 foam tire Touring Car racing.

Too wet to play outside with your Slash or 1/18 scale vehicle? On Friday, come inside and run the indoor road course without jumps. If you prefer jumps, Saturday evening you can run the road course with jumps. Just make sure to clean off the mud/dirt from your vehicles before racing/practicing on the indoor carpet track.

Need to tune up your car/truck or hone your driving skills before you race? Don't forget that Indy Slots is open for on-road pratice Thursday evenings.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

*On-Road Racing at Indy Slots Friday 05/08/2009*​Classes include...
*Vintage Trans Am, Mini Coopers, 17.5 Foam TC*​*Racing starts at 7pm. Please call in your entry if running late.*

On-road practice every Thursday evening!!

Indy Slots Inc 
317-787-7568 
5135 S Emerson Ave, 
Indianapolis, IN 46237
(http://www.mapquest.com/maps?address=5135+S+Emerson+Ave,+&zipcode=46237)​
Projected roll call for Friday 05/08/2009.

*17.5 Foam TC (8 cars last week)*
Projected 5+

*1/18 Truck (0 cars last week) - Slash (0 cars last week)*
Projected ??

*Mini Coopers: (5 cars last week!!)*
Projected 8+ (averaging 11 cars in 2009)

*VTA: (24 cars last week!!)*
Projected 20+ (averaging 18 cars in 2009)


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Did you know the following information about VTA racing at Indy Slots?

- 78 different racers since June 2008? (47 weeks)
- 52 different racers in 2009 (18 weeks)
- 23 different racers in the A-main in 2009 (average 8 car mains)
- 22 average racers over the past 10 weeks (220 total)
- 07 different racers name Chris have raced
- 04 different racers named Bob or Steve have raced
- 02 rounds of on-road racing every Friday night
- #1 place for VTA racing in Central Indiana!


----------



## cwoods34

Count me in for 17.5 and Mini Cooper as long as Tom doesn't forget to bring me a beater body  greatly appreciated by the way!


----------



## Railroader

cwoods34 said:


> Count me in for 17.5 and Mini Cooper as long as Tom doesn't forget to bring me a beater body  greatly appreciated by the way!


It is sitting on my desk here! I'll run it up tonight after dinner and if you are not there I will leave it with Jessica or Doug (or anyone else who will be there Friday). Worst case scenario I will leave it on top of the drinks fridge.

Bringing a beater short-body and a beater long-body.


----------



## Denney

About what time does the Friday racing finish...I'm thinking you need to have at least one racer named "Denney" in your 2009 stats (looking at May 22)...

Thanks, Denney


----------



## Railroader

Anywhere between 10 and 11pm. Usually between 10:15 pm and 10:30 pm.

We do need a Denney on the list.


----------



## cwoods34

I'll be there tonight Tom. If it is out of your way just to drop the body off then don't worry about it. I just at least want to get a few laps in with the chassis to see how well the new setup works (haven't driven it in 2 months!) but I don't need a body just for a couple of hot laps.

I remember the one night that we had something like 10 or 11 heats, and we were still heading out the door at roughly 11:00 or 11:10. If it is a really busy night they make sure to keep the program going quickly.


----------



## Lugnutz

Denney said:


> About what time does the Friday racing finish...I'm thinking you need to have at least one racer named "Denney" in your 2009 stats (looking at May 22)...
> 
> Thanks, Denney


Dont think you can come here to Indy and be Mr.Quite in the corner and then *bam*, wins the Region 5 VTA A-main kinda guy. Were on to you. :lol: No really, come on down and race. Bring a 17.5 foam car too.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

The alphabetical list of VTA racers has been strongly represented at Indy Slots on Fridays. We've gone from Aaron all the way to Zach, but need some help filling in the blanks.

Who will be the first VTA racer to have a first name with the letter...

F - We need a Frank or a Fred.
I - Is there an Ivan or an Ike out there?
L - Is Larry Moore still racing R/C?
O - Maybe there is an Oscar or Oliver out there ready to race VTA.
P - No Paul or Peter so far.
Q - Does Quentin Tarantino race R/C? 
U - Certainly somebody out there named their son Ulysses, but can we get him to race VTA?
V - V is for Victor and would be a great racing name (as long as you were winning).


----------



## Lugnutz

IndyRC_Racer said:


> The alphabetical list of VTA racers has been strongly represented at Indy Slots on Fridays. We've gone from Aaron all the way to Zach, but need some help filling in the blanks.
> 
> Who will be the first VTA racer to have a first name with the letter...
> 
> F - We need a Frank or a Fred.
> I - Is there an Ivan or an Ike out there?
> L - Is Larry Moore still racing R/C?
> O - Maybe there is an Oscar or Oliver out there ready to race VTA.
> P - No Paul or Peter so far.
> Q - Does Quentin Tarantino race R/C?
> U - Certainly somebody out there named their son Ulysses, but can we get him to race VTA?
> V - V is for Victor and would be a great racing name (as long as you were winning).


I think someone needs a hobby!!:lol: Maybe............17.5 foam


----------



## Lugnutz

IndyRC_Racer said:


> The alphabetical list of VTA racers has been strongly represented at Indy Slots on Fridays. We've gone from Aaron all the way to Zach, but need some help filling in the blanks.
> 
> Who will be the first VTA racer to have a first name with the letter...
> 
> F - We need a Frank or a Fred.
> I - Is there an Ivan or an Ike out there?
> L - Is Larry Moore still racing R/C?
> O - Maybe there is an Oscar or Oliver out there ready to race VTA.
> P - No Paul or Peter so far.
> Q - Does Quentin Tarantino race R/C?
> U - Certainly somebody out there named their son Ulysses, but can we get him to race VTA?
> V - V is for Victor and would be a great racing name (as long as you were winning).



If anybodys wife and or girlfriend is about to give birth, can we name the child so Indy can complete his list?:thumbsup:


----------



## Kevin Cole

I run with Larry Moore every Tuesday night...as a matter of fact,he might be headed to Summit with me Saturday.

So there's hope the fill the "L" gap...and he does have a VTA.


----------



## flywheel93

I have a Logan that should be in this world any day now.


----------



## Crptracer

Posting live from the track......priceless


----------



## Railroader

^^^ I think I have created a monster. ^^^


----------



## cwoods34

For those of you who were absent tonight, Doug re-painted all of the boards (white) and fixed some of the bolts and anchors. It looked really clean at the start of the night until I put some well-placed black skid marks on a few of them. The layout is pretty nice, also, but there are some part-breaker spots if you aren't careful. Looking forward to tomorrow, but I can't decide what to race..... I can only pick 2 out of VTA, Foam, and Cooper


----------



## BadSign

My boy Luke comes with me every few weeks, but he's much more interested in watching movies or drawing.


----------



## WINSEEKER

i just love my new cooper!!!! even tho there were no other coopers to practice with . i had a ball racing with what ever cars were out there. looking forward to racing this car tomorrow night. this cooper might just be my primary car from now on!!!!!!!!!


----------



## surfer kev

congratulations to flywheel


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here are the qualifying results for Friday 05/08/2009

VTA (On-Road)
Pos...Laps........Time....Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....33...5m00.575..(1)..Bob Cordell
....2....33...5m01.138..(2)..Mark Lyons
....3....33...5m06.196..(2)..Greg Cobb
....4....32...5m01.134..(1)..Charlie Auterburn
....5....32...5m02.766..(2)..Brian Smith
....6....32...5m04.843..(1)..Brock Lyons
....7....32...5m08.108..(2)..Chuck Ray
....8....31...5m04.220..(1)..Brian Shaw
....9....31...5m07.324..(1)..Bob Yelle
...10....31...5m09.630..(1)..Steve Martin
...11....30...5m03.376..(1)..Kenny Jarvis
...12....30...5m04.398..(1)..Brent Whitlock
...13....30...5m07.552..(1)..Jordan Wahl
...14....29...5m00.301..(1)..Rockie Piccione
...15....29...5m01.520..(1)..Steve Larracey
...16....29...5m05.972..(2)..Jason Ewers
...17....26...5m09.806..(1)..Cam Gomez
...18....25...4m18.179..(2)..Stephen Pedigo
...19....22...4m11.638..(1)..Miguel Gomez
...20....19...4m42.393..(2)..Jeff Muncie


Monster Truck/Slash
Pos...Laps........Time....Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....25...5m06.457..(1)..Mark Lyons
....2....21...5m03.267..(1)..Josh Shearer
....3....21...5m08.765..(1)..Kenny Jarvis
....4....16...3m38.229..(1)..Brock Lyons
....5....15...5m10.088..(2)..Bill Hunter


1/18 Rally - Drift
Pos...Laps........Time....Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....14...5m07.389..(1)..Rockie Piccione
....2....14...5m15.300..(2)..Miguel Gomez
....3....11...5m12.635..(2)..Cam Gomez


Mini Cooper (On-Road)
Pos...Laps........Time....Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....30...5m08.124..(2)..Mark Lyons
....2....29...5m03.379..(2)..Bob Yelle
....3....29...5m06.799..(2)..Cody Woods
....4....28...5m00.606..(2)..Miguel Gomez
....5....28...5m04.436..(2)..Brian Smith
....6....26...5m04.281..(2)..Cam Gomez
....7....26...5m07.336..(2)..Doug James


17.5 Lipo Foam TC (On-Road)
Pos...Laps........Time....Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....39...5m05.875..(1)..Cody Woods
....2....38...5m00.712..(1)..Brian Smith
....3....38...5m00.947..(1)..Bob Cordell
....4....38...5m02.749..(1)..Greg Cobb
....5....37...5m02.302..(1)..Brock Lyons
....6....38...5m07.261..(1)..Mark Lyons
....7....32...5m09.155..(1)..Brian Shaw
....8....21...4m36.208..(1)..Jordan Wahl


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here are the Race results for Friday 05/08/2009

17.5 Lipo Foam TC Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....38...5m07.041..*Cody Woods*
....2....2....36...5m06.543..Brian Smith
....3....6....35...5m08.175..Mark Lyons
....4....5....34...5m03.510..Brock Lyons
....5....4....33...5m00.855..Greg Cobb
....6....7....29...5m06.206..Brian Shaw
....7....3....27...4m10.989..Bob Cordell
....8....8....01...0m33.744..Jordan Wahl

Monster Truck/Slash Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....26...5m08.606..*Mark Lyons*
....2....4....19...5m16.390..Brock Lyons
....3....2....15...5m00.263..Josh Shearer
....4....3....13...5m04.951..Kenny Jarvis
....5....5....12...5m27.955..Bill Hunter

1/18th Vehicles - Rally Drift
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....11...5m08.874..*Rockie Piccione*
....2....3....10...5m03.676..Cam Gomez
....3....2....05...1m52.840..Miguel Gomez

Mini Cooper - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....3....29...5m07.102..*Cody Woods*
....2....2....29...5m10.292..Bob Yelle
....3....1....29...5m10.695..Mark Lyons
....4....4....27...5m07.400..Miguel Gomez
....5....5....26...5m01.985..Brian Smith
....6....6....26...5m09.885..Cam Gomez
....7....7....25...5m01.521..Doug James

Vintage Trans Am - c Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....30...5m04.512..*Rockie Piccione (Bump to B)*
....2....3....28...5m03.174..*Steve Larracey (Bump to B)*
....3....4....26...5m02.500..Jason Ewers
....4....7....25...5m06.998..Miguel Gomez
....5....1....23...5m04.908..Jordan Wahl
....6....8....17...5m02.730..Jeff Muncie
....7....6....16...3m29.357..Stephen Pedigo
....8....5....07...2m24.221..Cam Gomez


Vintage Trans Am - B Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....2....33...5m05.777..*Brian Shaw (Bump to A)*
....2....3....31...5m03.333..*Kenny Jarvis (Bump to A)*
....3....1....31...5m04.474..Chuck Ray
....4....4....31...5m09.904..Steve Martin
....5....3....30...5m02.289..Bob Yelle
....6....8....28...5m11.293..Steve Larracey
....7....7....26...5m03.839..Rockie Piccione
....8....6....24...5m04.130..Brent Whitlock

Vintage Trans Am - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....54...8m15.718..*Brian Shaw*
....2....5....54...8m15.815..Brian Smith
....3....2....53...8m02.143..Mark Lyons
....4....3....53...8m09.962..Greg CObb
....5....6....53...8m12.823..Brock Lyons
....6....1....51...8m07.760..Bob Cordell
....7....8....49...8m01.846..Kenny Jarvis
....8....4....22...5m47.071..Charlie Auterburn


----------



## Rook-E

Winseeker- First race with the cooper and you placed second. Your a natural! Congrats.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Quick racing recap from last night.

The layout presented a good mix of speed and passing opportunities. We need to file that layout as a keeper.

Three 1/18 drivers tried out some drift racing with their rally cars. It ended up being more of a test session, but by the mains they all started to get a handle on the drift tires.

We had 5 Slash trucks show up last night. A few drivers were having issues with roll/too much traction. "Team Lyons" ended up 1-2. Josh Shearer took 3rd.

Mini Cooper saw some good racing last night. Top 3 were within 3 seconds. Mark Lyons only had 2 bad laps the whole race, but with the close competition it dropped him to 3rd. Bob Yelle in his Mini debut drove a very consitant race to grab 2nd - Good Job Bob!!. Cody Woods was running a loaner/beater body but made the most of it by taking the win.

Foam 17.5 had 8 cars last night with 2 heats of 4 cars. The best racing of the night was Round 1 heat 2 with all the cars basically within seconds of each other with multiple lead changes. Check the qualifying results. Cody Woods had the fast car all night and took advantage of pole to jump ahead of the field and never looked back for 1st. Brian Smith starting from 2nd fell back early but had a good car and was able to drive back to a 2nd place finish. Mark Lyons was a bit off the pace last night, but drove well in the main to take 3rd.

*VTA* had 20 cars and 3 heats/main. We had top 2 bump-ups again. The full moon must have affected gravity a bit as cars seemed to be more attracted to each other.

- VTA C saw Rockie Piccione sort out his servo issues from last week to take 1st and a bump to the B. Steve Larracey was also sorting out servo issues from last week, but had his car working well and took 2nd and a bump to the B. Jason Ewers came in 3rd.

- VTA B saw Brian Shaw jump out to a big lead to take 1st and a bump to the A. 2nd place was up for grabs with the next 4 cars all evenly matched. Steve Martin looked like he was going to give Kenny Jarvis a run for second; but on the last set of turns on the last lap Steve clipped a board and ultimately finished 4th. Kenny took 2nd and the bump to the A. Chuck Ray in his Indy Slots VTA debut benefitted by Steve's bobble and finished in 3rd.

- VTA A was very evenly matched from top to bottom. Brian Shaw got a great start and jumped from 7th to 2nd on the 1st lap. Brian Shaw was leading late, but tangled with Karma and lapped traffic to let 2nd place Brian Smith catch back up on the last lap. Both Brian's crossed the line as the buzzer went off for a bonus lap race to the finish. Smith sensing victory clipped Shaw but ended up the worse for it. Shaw was able to straighten out his car first and raced back to line to take his 1st VTA win. Smith ended up a close second. Mark Lyons had a fast car, but got stuck on a board in the infield and tangled with traffic on 2 separate laps to finish in 3rd.


----------



## MicroRacerM18

I would like to say thank you to Cody and Steve V. for their help and suggestions on Thursday practice.

I was finally able to find and fix a steering problem and got my braking set-up for better corner entry. It made a big difference in how the car handled and performed.

This Xray T2 has been amazing to work with. As I learn more about how to adjust it and trouble-shoot my problems, it just keeps getting better. Now I need to adjust the gearing for a little more speed.


----------



## Railroader

Looks like I a missed a great (if not interesting) night of racing.

I'll be bringing the Mini Cooper next week. I recently went through it and reworked a few things. (I sound like crptracer)

And WINSEEKER!!! Woah! I can't wait to see what kind of results you'll have after perfecting your Cooper driving even more.


----------



## WINSEEKER

what is the legal waight for mini coopers.? and is there a site i can go to to download the rules for mini cooper?


----------



## Crptracer

Way to go Cody....told ya so...:thumbsup:


----------



## cwoods34

I was even sitting in your seat, too. I wonder if that helped me any......

When's the Canada trip?


----------



## Railroader

WINSEEKER said:


> what is the legal waight for mini coopers.? and is there a site i can go to to download the rules for mini cooper?


The minimum weight is 1300 grams (45.9 oz.)

The rules are posted earlier in this thread. [EDIT: I took a look back, page #44!!!]

Indy Slots follows the basic TCS rules posted here:

http://www.tamiyausa.com/tcs/rules.php#mini

The exceptions are: Any body made for the M03 or M04 series chassis is allowed and any servo saver is allowed.


----------



## Crptracer

I cant wait to get back next week....Sounds like another great night of racing...


----------



## camgomez

IndyRC Racer you have a PM.

By the way the racing was great on Friday... yet problems in the mains screwed me up.


----------



## camgomez

Happy mothers day everyone!


----------



## Railroader

One last posting of the proposed rules for the HPI True Ten Cup Racers before we make a final decision. Please post comments.

[PROPOSED]
HPI True Ten Cup Racer Class Rules
1. HPI True Ten Cup Racer option parts only
2. Black Can motor
3. $100 MSRP ESC limit
4. Any TCS legal Batteries that will fit inside the kit battery compartment
5. Min. Weight limit to be set at the box stock weight with body and electronics and a 4200 mAh 6-cell factory NiMH battery.
6. No modifications to chassis
7. 5mm min. ride height
8. Any gearing in kit manual chart only
9. Any servo for 1/10th scale
10. HPI Cup Racer tires, wheels, and foam only, no double stuffing
11. Electrical connectors may be changed
12. If it's not in the rules, consider it illegal.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

As I've kept track of how the VTA class has progressed at Indy Slots, I've also monitored individual driver results. Here is a list from this past Friday (5/8/2009) of great individual performances in VTA
----------
Brian Shaw - 1st VTA A-Main win!!
Chuck Ray - TQ'd B-main
Kenny Jarvis - 1st A-main appearance in 2009
Steve Larracey - Highest finish with his "new" Xray

Great job everyone!


----------



## Crptracer

MicroRacerM18 said:


> I would like to say thank you to Cody and Steve V. for their help and suggestions on Thursday practice.
> 
> I was finally able to find and fix a steering problem and got my braking set-up for better corner entry. It made a big difference in how the car handled and performed.
> 
> This Xray T2 has been amazing to work with. As I learn more about how to adjust it and trouble-shoot my problems, it just keeps getting better. Now I need to adjust the gearing for a little more speed.




Anytime Steve....Cant wait till you go lipo 21.5...I am workin on that for ya by the way...:thumbsup:


----------



## Crptracer

WINSEEKER....you gonna run that foam car this friday?....


----------



## WINSEEKER

Crptracer said:


> WINSEEKER....you gonna run that foam car this friday?....


NOPE!!
IM GONNA RUN A REAL RACE CAR ----(MINI COOPER) LOL


----------



## Railroader

I'll be running the Mini Cooper with ya Bob. Probably VTA as well.

Musu and Eric will be racing the Mini Coopers too. Hopefully we have enough for the novice class.


----------



## WINSEEKER

Mini Coopers Are The Best Thing That Ever Happen Sense Apple Pie And Hot Dogs!!!!


----------



## camgomez

I am so happy that you are enjoying mini coopers as they should be enjoyed.

It seems that it is now the only cheap class to run and it is both competitive and fun at the same time. There is not one racer that is too serious when they get behind the wheel of a minicooper. This is what makes it THE best class EVER haha.

Wish we could get more minicoopers though as it is so much more fun with more people.

IndyRc Racer you still got a pm


----------



## WINSEEKER

camgomez said:


> I am so happy that you are enjoying mini coopers as they should be enjoyed.
> 
> It seems that it is now the only cheap class to run and it is both competitive and fun at the same time. There is not one racer that is too serious when they get behind the wheel of a minicooper. This is what makes it THE best class EVER haha.
> 
> Wish we could get more minicoopers though as it is so much more fun with more people.
> 
> IndyRc Racer you still got a pm


YOU ARE SO RIGHT CAM!!!


----------



## camgomez

Just trying to spread the word about an awesome class that does not get the attention it deserves. :wave:

Another high point of the class is that once you have the vehicle dailed it will stay like that for ever. It works pretty well on every track layout as well.


----------



## cwoods34

Speaking of the Mini's, I have an extra new-in-package swaybar set for the Mini Coopers. I accidently bought 2 from Tower thinking that you'd need one each for the front and the rear, but it turns out that one package includes both a front and rear set.

So, if anyone is interested...... I'd gladly trade it for something, or sell for $10 or whatever......


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Cody, what part number is the Mini Cooper sway bar kit?

(all pm's have been responded to)


----------



## cwoods34

There are numerous numbers on the package, but I'm going to guess it's OP-343. That, or 53343......


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Anyone from Indy Slots interested in traveling to the track in Lafayette (near Purdue) on a Saturday night for some VTA racing? Maybe we could do a simple points series race on a back-to-back Friday/Saturday night.

Anyone ever talk to the VTA guys running up there about coming down on a Friday?


----------



## Scooter15

Railroader said:


> I'll be running the Mini Cooper with ya Bob. Probably VTA as well.
> 
> Musu and Eric will be racing the Mini Coopers too. Hopefully we have enough for the novice class.



We'll have enough for a novice mini class, Alex will be there with his. 

Quick question. The tires on his mini are the stock ones and they are almost bald from street bashing. How well will these do on the track? Should I just go ahead and get him some new slicks?


----------



## Railroader

They are just broken in!

As long as they aren't worn all the way through they should still be good.

I have actually moved away from slicks. At Indy Slots with the foam class running now there is a ton of traction. I traction roll too much with slicks on.


----------



## cwoods34

Scooter I did the same thing with my treaded tires. After they were really worn down, I actually took a Dremel and made them like F1 tires, basically slicks with very shallow treading on them, and they worked surprisingly well. As long as you have a decent setup on the Mini and the tires aren't over-swollen they work fine.


----------



## cwoods34

Railroader you have a PM...... :wave:


----------



## Lugnutz

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Anyone from Indy Slots interested in traveling to the track in Lafayette (near Purdue) on a Saturday night for some VTA racing? Maybe we could do a simple points series race on a back-to-back Friday/Saturday night.
> 
> Anyone ever talk to the VTA guys running up there about coming down on a Friday?


I would be interested in going.


----------



## WINSEEKER

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Anyone from Indy Slots interested in traveling to the track in Lafayette (near Purdue) on a Saturday night for some VTA racing? Maybe we could do a simple points series race on a back-to-back Friday/Saturday night.
> 
> Anyone ever talk to the VTA guys running up there about coming down on a Friday?


if i could get my tc3 running a bit better i would go also


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

*On-Road Racing at Indy Slots Friday 05/15/2009*​Classes include...
*Vintage Trans Am, Mini Coopers, 17.5 Foam TC*​*Racing starts at 7pm. Please call in your entry if running late.*

On-road practice every Thursday evening!!

Indy Slots Inc 
317-787-7568 
5135 S Emerson Ave, 
Indianapolis, IN 46237
(http://www.mapquest.com/maps?address=5135+S+Emerson+Ave,+&zipcode=46237)​
Projected roll call for Friday 05/15/2009.

*17.5 Foam TC (8 cars last week)*
Projected 6+ (averaging 6 cars for last 7 weeks)

*1/18 Rally(3 cars last week) - Slash (5 cars last week)*
Projected ??

*Mini Coopers: (7 cars last week!!)*
Projected 8+ (averaging 10 cars in 2009)
*Novice Mini-Cooper heat this week!!*

*VTA: (20 cars last week!)*
Projected 20+ (averaging 18 cars in 2009)


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Looks like there will be a Novice Mini-Cooper heat this week. When possible, Indy Slots will group younger or less experienced Mini-Cooper drivers into their own heat. 

If anyone is ever interested in trying out the Mini-Cooper class, let me know. I'll be happy to let you borrow my car, as long as you don't mind driving it with a pink body!


----------



## camgomez

Guys me and Miguel wont be makin it up there this week end. Something popped up we should be able to go next week though.

Make sure to have fun and not argue to much. haha


----------



## BadSign

I'll be there this week, 17.5 and VTA.


----------



## Crptracer

Count me in for sure also......

But I wont be there next week....CARB DAY BABY.....


----------



## cwoods34

I may or may not be there, who knows.... depends if I can get my lazy butt up to actually working on my vehicles.......


----------



## Railroader

Anyone up for some 10th scale drifting on-road?


----------



## brockstar43

I'd do drifting if we kept the rules similar to either vta or foam tire. That way I don't have to purchase another car. I could just run I already own


----------



## BadSign

Or 12th scale dirty sock drift/ rock climbing? You have a car for that, right?



Railroader said:


> Anyone up for some 10th scale drifting on-road?


----------



## WINSEEKER

i had a great time last night racing the mini coopers. looking forward to next week. ,
i know we didnt have but four racers but every one drove (clean ). !!! these cars are a blast!! and the novice class was also fun to watch. there getting better all the time

happy camper :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here are the qualifying results for Friday 05/15/2009

VTA (On-Road)
Pos...Laps........Time....Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....34...5m03.592..(2)..Greg Cobb
....2....34...5m03.905..(1)..Mark Lyons
....3....34...5m06.499..(2)..Bob Cordell
....4....34...5m08.448..(1)..Brian Shaw
....5....33...5m00.225..(1)..Brian Smith
....6....33...5m01.678..(1)..Charlie Auterburn
....7....32...5m02.578..(2)..Kenny Jarvis
....8....32...5m06.285..(2)..Tom Johnson
....9....32...5m08.542..(1)..Steve Vaught
...10....31...5m04.248..(2)..Steve Martin
...11....31...5m08.231..(2)..Brian VanderVeen
...12....30...5m03.429..(1)..Rockie Piccione
...13....30...5m06.495..(1)..Jordan Wahl
...14....29...5m02.271..(2)..Steve Larracey
...15....29...5m07.561..(2)..Brent Whitlock
...16....29...5m07.964..(1)..Chris Leach
...17....29...5m08.344..(1)..Chuck Ray
...18....23...4m57.687..(2)..Jeff Muncie
...19....15...3m08.324..(2)..Jason Ewers

Monster Truck/Slash
Pos...Laps........Time....Name
--------------------------------------------
Not enough entries (2 cars)

1/18 Vehicles
Pos...Laps........Time....Name
--------------------------------------------
Not enough entries (2 cars)

Mini Cooper (On-Road)
Pos...Laps........Time....Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....30...5m11.289..(2)..Mark Lyons
....2....28...5m04.778..(2)..Bob Yelle
....3....27...5m10.816..(1)..Doug James
....4....27...5m10.935..(2)..Tom Johnson
--------------------------------------------
....5....21...5m01.626..(1)..Ellie VanderVeen (Novice)
....6....20...5m06.722..(1)..Alex Johnson (Novice)
....7....18...5m03.835..(2)..Eric David (Novice)
....8....17...5m12.593..(1)..Musu Scott (Novice)


17.5 Lipo Foam TC (On-Road)
Pos...Laps........Time....Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....37...5m00.618..(2)..Greg Cobb
....2....37...5m06.380..(1)..Mark Lyons
....3....37...5m08.173..(1)..Brian Smith
....4....36...5m00.141..(1)..Bob Cordell
....5....36...5m01.601..(2)..Greg Cordell
....6....36...5m03.087..(2)..Steve Vaught
....7....33...5m03.353..(1)..Brian Shaw
....8....32...5m01.326..(1)..Brian VanderVeen
....9....28...5m09.239..(1)..Mark Borem


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here are the Race results for Friday 05/08/2009

17.5 Lipo Foam TC Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....4....37...5m03.651..*Bob Cordell*
....2....2....37...5m12.817..Mark Lyons
....3....3....34...5m04.790..Brian Smith
....4....8....31...5m09.221..Brian VanderVeen
....5....6....11...1m42.223..Steve Vaught
....6....5....07...1m04.735..Greg Cordell
....7....1....00...0m00.000..Greg Cobb (DNF/damage)
....8....7....00...0m00.000..Brian Shaw (DNS/damage)
....9....9....00...0m00.000..Mark Borem (DNS/Withdrew)

Monster Truck/Slash Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
Not enough entries (2 cars)


1/18th Vehicles - Rally Drift
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
Not enough entries (2 cars)

Mini Cooper - Novice Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....20...5m02.010..*Ellie VanderVeen*
....2....2....20...5m06.056..Alex Johnson
....3....3....19...5m17.642..Eric David
....4....4....15...5m01.971..Musu Scott

Mini Cooper - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....30...5m10.206..*Mark Lyons*
....2....2....28...5m07.090..Bob Yelle
....3....3....26...5m02.975..Doug James
....4....4....24...5m02.521..Tom Johnson

Vintage Trans Am - c Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....2....30...5m06.280..*Steve Larracey (Bump to B)*
....2....4....29...5m04.740..*Chris Leach (Bump to B)*
....3....1....28...5m06.986..Jordan Wahl
....4....3....27...5m00.095..Brent Whitlock
....5....6....24...5m10.339..Jeff Muncie
....6....7....21...5m05.838..Jason Ewers
....7....5....00...0m00.000..Chuck Ray (DNS/??)

Vintage Trans Am - B Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....5....31...5m06.804..*Brian VanderVeen (Bump to A)*
....2....3....30...5m05.318..*Steve Vaught (Bump to A)*
....3....2....29...5m00.136..Tom Johnson
....4....1....29...5m02.749..Kenny Jarvis
....5....7....28...5m04.875..Steve Larracey
....6....8....24...5m04.270..Chris Leach
....7....6....21...5m01.663..Rockie Piccione
....8....4....06...1m06.464..Steve Martin


Vintage Trans Am - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....4....54...8m01.548..*Brian Shaw*
....2....3....54...8m05.744..Bob Cordell
....3....1....53...8m00.123..Greg Cobb
....4....2....52...8m01.902..Mark Lyons
....5....5....51...8m04.842..Brian Smith
....6....7....48...8m01.080..Brian VanderVeen
....7....6....48...8m06.219..Charlie Arterburn
....8....8....00...0m00.000..Steve Vaught (DNS/Withdrew)


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here are a few quick notes from racing.

- Congrats to the Novice/Mini-Cooper racers. Saw a lot of improvement this week from all the racers.
- Greg Cobb set TQ in VTA and 17.5. 
- Brian Shaw won VTA 2 weeks in a row.

Good night of racing. Saw a lot of good racing, especially in qualifying. Looking forward to seeing everyone next Friday!


----------



## Railroader

BadSign said:


> Or 12th scale dirty sock drift/ rock climbing? You have a car for that, right?


Funny you should say that. I am rebuilding the 1/12th scale car this week! And... I have two guys pestering me to buy a Thundertiger 1/5th scale motorcycle.


----------



## BadSign

Railroader said:


> Funny you should say that. I am rebuilding the 1/12th scale car this week! And... I have two guys pestering me to buy a Thundertiger 1/5th scale motorcycle.


Someone besides me? Joey or Scott?

Coincidentally, I was working on the bike tonight- Warm weather is here and the big high school parking lots down the road from me are looking VERY good right now.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Some quick driver's notes from Friday night VTA racing:

- Brian VanderVeen had his best finish in 2009. Looks like racing 2 out of the last 3 weeks has knocked some of the rust off.
- Brian Shaw won the A-main 2 weeks in a row. Brian had a fast car (but not the fastest), but kept his car out of trouble to earn his 2nd VTA A-main victory.
- Steve Larracey continued to improve the setup on his X-ray by posting his best finish in the past 16 weeks.
- Ellie VanderVeen raced a VTA car in the Novice heat, but posted her best finish. Ellie had 4 more laps than her previous best finish in a VTA car.
- Greg Cobb was on the verge of his 1st top 2 finish in VTA, but fell a bit short. However he did post his best overall performance in VTA and tied his best finish with a 3rd in the A-main. Greg also set TQ in both VTA and foam 17.5.

Special thanks goes to all of the racers who have been supporting VTA racing at Indy Slots in 2009. Here is the list of the racers (37) who have been active in VTA over the past few months.
-------------------------
Aaron Johnson
Bill Pennington
Bill Reynolds
Bob Cordell
Bob Yelle
Brandon Scobell
Brent Whitlock
Brian Shaw
Brian Smith
Brian VanderVeen
Brock Lyons
Cam Gomez
Charlie Auterburn
Chris Leach
Chris Russell
Chuck Ray
Cody Woods
Craig Barrett
David Johnson
Greg Cobb
Greg Hallenbeck
Houston Thomas
Jason Ewers
Jeff Muncie
John Armuth
Jordan Wahl
Kenny Jarvis
Mark Lyons
Miguel Gomez
Mike Jeffries
Rockie Piccione
Stephen Pedigo
Steve Larracey
Steve Martin
Steve Vaught
Tom Johnson
Zach Pennington


----------



## BadSign

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Some quick driver's notes from Friday night VTA racing:
> 
> - Brian VanderVeen had his best finish in 2009. Looks like racing 2 out of the last 3 weeks has knocked some of the rust off.


I think racing in 7 mains on just two nights helps a bit too. Love those VTA bump-ups.


----------



## Railroader

BadSign said:


> Someone besides me? Joey or Scott?
> 
> Coincidentally, I was working on the bike tonight- Warm weather is here and the big high school parking lots down the road from me are looking VERY good right now.


Joe and Houston.


----------



## Railroader

BadSign said:


> I think racing in 7 mains on just two nights helps a bit too. Love those VTA bump-ups.


I like seeing 8 in the a-main. I wish Steve would have ran. It is a little weird to have 8 in the b-main and 7 in the a-main.


----------



## Crptracer

Railroader said:


> I like seeing 8 in the a-main. I wish Steve would have ran. It is a little weird to have 8 in the b-main and 7 in the a-main.


Everyone know's I always refuse the bump up....allthough it did bother me to let Vanderveen beat me....dang traffic.....we will meet again Vanderveen...

.....Plus that was a furious pace we were on from heat to heat...I am not complaining but still I would have liked to top off the ole lipo not that its really needed but I would have went back to back to back as vanderveen did...


----------



## BadSign

You should have seen me two weeks ago... VTA D Main, C Main, B Main (nearly bumped to the A), and 17.5 Main.


----------



## Crptracer

BadSign said:


> You should have seen me two weeks ago... VTA D Main, C Main, B Main (nearly bumped to the A), and 17.5 Main.


There something to be said about qualifing well..... GEE'S....:freak:.....


----------



## cwoods34

CRPRTRACER, a PM has been sent to your inbox......


----------



## Lugnutz

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Special thanks goes to all of the racers who have been supporting VTA racing at Indy Slots in 2009. Here is the list of the racers (37) who have been active in VTA over the past few months.
> -------------------------
> Aaron Johnson
> Bill Pennington
> Bill Reynolds
> Bob Cordell
> Bob Yelle
> Brandon Scobell
> Brent Whitlock
> Brian Shaw
> Brian Smith
> Brian VanderVeen
> Brock Lyons
> Cam Gomez
> Charlie Auterburn
> Chris Leach
> Chris Russell
> Chuck Ray
> Cody Woods
> Craig Barrett
> David Johnson
> Greg Cobb
> Greg Hallenbeck
> Houston Thomas
> Jason Ewers
> Jeff Muncie
> John Armuth
> Jordan Wahl
> Kenny Jarvis
> Mark Lyons
> Miguel Gomez
> Mike Jeffries
> Rockie Piccione
> Stephen Pedigo
> Steve Larracey
> Steve Martin
> Steve Vaught
> Tom Johnson
> Zach Pennington


Can you imagine if everybody showed up this Friday night? Madness!!


----------



## cwoods34

I think it'd be the first time that Friday-night racing would actually turn into Saturday-morning racing!


----------



## Crptracer

3 -10 car heats and 1- 7 car heat.....Lets do it


----------



## Railroader

What body do I need if I am going to run this 17.5 LiPo Foam Tire class?

Already planning on running dbl-pinks all around for tires.


----------



## Crptracer

R9-F body....protoform


----------



## Railroader

Denney said:


> About what time does the Friday racing finish...I'm thinking you need to have at least one racer named "Denney" in your 2009 stats (looking at May 22)...
> 
> Thanks, Denney


I just noticed that you are from Grand Blanc, MI. I lived in Durand for 36 years until 2007.

I hope you make it to race tomorrow.


----------



## WINSEEKER

are we gonna have enough guys this friday for a cooper race?
im sure-----Mark Lyons----- will be there and-----Bob Yelle----Brian Smith----Tom Johnson----


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

*On-Road Racing at Indy Slots Friday 05/22/2009*​Classes include...
*Vintage Trans Am, Mini Coopers, 17.5 Foam TC*​*Racing starts at 7pm. Please call in your entry if running late.*

On-road practice every Thursday evening!!

Indy Slots Inc 
317-787-7568 
5135 S Emerson Ave, 
Indianapolis, IN 46237
(http://www.mapquest.com/maps?address=5135+S+Emerson+Ave,+&zipcode=46237)​
Projected roll call for Friday 05/22/2009.

*17.5 Foam TC (9 cars last week)*
Projected 6+ (averaging 8 cars for last 3 weeks)

*1/18 Rally(2 cars last week) - Slash (2 cars last week)*
Projected ??

*Mini Coopers: (7 cars last week!!)*
Projected 7+ (averaging 10 cars in 2009)

*VTA: (20 cars last week!)*
Projected 20+ (averaging 18 cars in 2009)


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I'll be there on Friday. I will have my VTA and Mini this week.

Railroader, you bringing any Novice racers this week?


----------



## MicroRacerM18

I will be unable to attend this week.

Have fun guys.


----------



## Railroader

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Railroader, you bringing any Novice racers this week?


Probably. 99% yes.

Count me in for VTA and Mini Coopers as well.


----------



## Railroader

MicroRacerM18 said:


> I will be unable to attend this week.
> 
> Have fun guys.


Do you know if Doug James going to make it?


----------



## WINSEEKER

Im In For Mini Coopers Only


----------



## rockin_bob13

Greg and I are buildin' the store. I expect a late night for Friday. I may see the sun come up there. We're opening on Saturday. We'll be good enough to open, but by no means, stuff in all the right places.
I'll be hankerin' for a steering wheel next Friday real bad. BC


----------



## MicroRacerM18

Railroader said:


> Do you know if Doug James going to make it?


I have not spoken to him about that, so I can't say.


----------



## Scooter15

will there be enough for a novice class? I won't be racing my vta, but Alex was hoping to run his mini again.


----------



## Railroader

Yup, the novice class will be running.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here are the qualifying results for Friday 05/22/2009

VTA (On-Road)
Pos...Laps........Time....Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....34...5m06.533..(2)..Mark Lyons
....2....33...5m00.889..(1)..Greg Cobb
....3....33...5m02.639..(1)..Brian Smith
....4....33...5m03.124..(2)..Cody Woods
....5....33...5m07.714..(2)..Brock Lyons
....6....32...5m07.262..(1)..Kenny Jarvis
....7....32...5m08.536..(1)..Tom Johnson
....8....31...5m05.282..(1)..Charlie Arterburn
....9....31...5m17.690..(1)..Chuck Ray
...10....29...5m04.181..(1)..Jordan Wahl
...11....26...5m09.979..(1)..Jeff Muncie
...12....xx...xmxx.xxx..(x)..Rockie Piccione

Monster Truck/Slash
Pos...Laps........Time....Name
--------------------------------------------
No entries

1/18 Vehicles
Pos...Laps........Time....Name
--------------------------------------------
No entries

Mini Cooper (On-Road)
Pos...Laps........Time....Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....28...5m00.728..(2)..Bob Yelle
....2....28...5m15.929..(2)..Tom Johnson
....3....27...5m11.165..(1)..Doug James
....4....22...5m04.484..(2)..Jeremy Baker
--------------------------------------------
....5....20...5m08.513..(2)..(Novice) Alex Johnson
....6....17...4m59.704..(2)..(Novice) Taylor Baker
....7....17...5m09.108..(1)..(Novice) Eric David
....8....16...5m20.124..(2)..(Novice) Musu Scott
....9....13...5m23.399..(1)..(Novice) Rachael Slivka

17.5 Lipo Foam TC (On-Road)
Pos...Laps........Time....Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....38...5m07.669..(2)..Mark Lyons
....2....37...5m05.438..(1)..Greg Cobb
....3....36...5m02.568..(2)..Brock Lyons
....4....35...5m02.181..(1)..Cody Woods
....5....19...2m58.143..(1)..Jordan Wahl
....6....06...5m07.460..(2)..Rockie Piccione


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here are the Race results for Friday 05/22/2009

17.5 Lipo Foam TC Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....2....38...5m01.309..*Greg Cobb*
....2....4....38...5m02.014..Cody Woods
....3....3....36...5m03.715..Brock Lyons
....4....1....24...3m31.189..Mark Lyons
....5....6....21...3m11.624..Rockie Piccione
....6....5....00...0m00.000..Jordan Wahl (DNS)
....7....7....00...0m00.000..Charlie Arterburn (DNS)

Monster Truck/Slash Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
No entries


1/18th Vehicle
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
No entries

Mini Cooper - Novice Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....22...5m07.066..*Alex Johnson*
....2....2....16...5m01.381..Taylor Baker
....3....3....16...5m09.566..Eric David
....4....5....14...5m15.711..Rachal Slivka
....5....4....01...0m22.792..Musu Scott

Mini Cooper - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....28...5m03.021..*Bob Yelle*
....2....3....26...5m01.118..Doug James
....3....4....19...5m11.093..Jeremy Baker
....4....2....16...3m04.492..Tom Johnson

Vintage Trans Am - B Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....2....31...5m00.936..*Charlie Auterburn (Bump to A)*
....2....1....31...5m06.794..*Tom Johnson (Bump to A)*
....3....3....29...5m01.862..Chuck Ray
....4....4....28...4m59.192..Jordan Wahl
....5....5....26...5m09.285..Jeff Muncie
....6....6....00...0m00.000..Rockie Piccione (DNS)

Vintage Trans Am - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....4....54...8m03.798..*Cody Woods*
....2....1....54...8m05.433..Mark Lyons
....3....5....53...8m04.220..Brock Lyons
....4....2....53...8m04.868..Greg Cobb
....5....3....53...8m05.975..Brian Smith
....6....7....48...7m32.750..Charlie Arterburn
....7....6....46...8m06.147..Kenny Jarvis
....8....8....09...1m38.662..Tom Johnson


----------



## wlpjr2

Does anyone know Chris Cook, lives in IN up around Chicago?


----------



## cwoods34

Many thanks to Mark Lyons for not punting me off the track in the A-Main!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

The racing was really good last night. 

In the VTA A-main, the top 4 drivers all led at some point in the race. It looked like Greg Cobb was going to get his first win as he was leading early, but fell back after clipping a board. Later in the race he clipped me after I short-turned the end of the straight and landed upside-down which proved too much to overcome. Brock Lyons drove a fairly clean race to take 3rd. Mark Lyons finished 2nd. Mark had a bit of trouble passing the lapped car of Kenny Jarvis which gave Cody a bit more breathing room. Cody worked through traffic early to get to the front and late in the race built up a comfortable lead to take 1st.

In the VTA B, Tom Johnson took 2nd in his TT-01 and Charlie Aterburn took 1st to earn the bump to the A.

In the Mini Cooper Novice all the drivers did well all night. In their main, Alex Johnson drove very well and improved his TQ run by 2 laps.

In the Mini Cooper A-main there were a few lead swaps. Bob Yelle was able to reign in the body roll on his Mini Cooper to pull ahead for the win.

(edit  )
In the 17.5 Foam Main Greg Cobb made up for the VTA main to take 1st. Greg had built up a decent lead, but 2nd place Cody Woods was charging late. Cody could have used an extra minute and will be probably petitioning for 6 minute mains. Brock Lyons ended up in 3rd.

Turn-out was a bit light, but expected due to the great weather and the start of a holiday weekend. The normal Hobbytown race crew was absent due to rushing to open their new store, but should be back next week. I saw a few racers working on VTA or 17.5 foam cars in the pits last night, so I expect to see old faces running new classes.

See everyone next Friday!!


----------



## cwoods34

Ah, so the foam class doesn't matter anymore, does it? 

Had a blast last night, Mark Lyons really should have won the A-Main because he was waaay faster than me. I only held onto it because I made it VERY hard for him to get around me. It made for great racing, though!


----------



## rockin_bob13

It's easy to get around that guy. I'd give him the " Your name here" move.

My hands are shakin', I have a twitch, I've been scratchin' my arms wanting to get my fingers back on the wheel. 
Cars are ready. I'm ready for Friday night.
Looks like my spot in the parking lot for the "parking lot racin'" will work out real well. As in all asphat racing, make sure you have some ride height. Gear is about the same. New tires or bald doesn't matter
Ya'll come out for asphalt, sunshine, enjoy the outdoors, big track racin' on Sunday, June 7th. I can't wait!!!!
And you can't beat the new location, location' location' location. Eastbound I465, off on Allisonville Rd., turn right, turn right, turn right,turn right, turn right and you're there. Beautiful, clean shopping center, as are all around me. Half Price Books, Dave and Busters, Guitar Center, Haverty's Furniture, BW3 ( awsome ). Easy access and good food very close.


----------



## cwoods34

It's a bit of a drive for me to be a regular there Bob but I do hope to make it out at least a couple of times!


----------



## Draxaas

wlpjr2 said:


> Does anyone know Chris Cook, lives in IN up around Chicago?


We have a Chris Cook who has been running on saturday nights in off road truck


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Some quick Friday Night VTA driver stats.

The following VTA drivers did their personal best on Friday night. Good Job!
- Chuck Ray
- Jeff Muncie 
- Kenny Jarvis (2 out of last 3 weeks has been in A-main)

Individual Driver notes
- Bob Cordell had to miss last week which ended his streak of 43 consecutive weeks of racing VTA at Indy Slots. I'm sure Bob is anxious to get back on the track after a hectic week of opening up the HT-North location.

New VTA drivers in April/May
The following drivers are newer to VTA at Indy Slots. Make sure you get a chance to introduce yourself and help them get up to speed if needed.
- Aaron Johnson
- Brent Whitlock
- Chris Leach
- Chuck Ray
- David Johnson
- Jason Ewers
- Jordan Wahl
- Rockie Piccione
- Stephen Pedigo

I hope everyone had a good Memorial Day weekend. See everyone at the track on Friday.


----------



## Railroader

I will be running solo this Friday. Musu and eric will not be coming with me.

Definitely will run VTA, maybe mini Coopers, and possibly 17.5 foam if I can get the car together. But I will run either mini Cooper or Foam, not both.


----------



## WINSEEKER

im in for mini coopers only


----------



## cwoods34

Speaking of the foam class, why do we not use staggered/IFMAR starts and run 6-minute mains? This has been the format at every race I traveled to (assuming this is ROAR regulations). I can see why we continue to use mass starts because of our small track size. However, given the much-greater speed of the cars, perhaps they could use more spacing than what we typically use for VTA? Just a thought......

But we run 8-minutes for the VTA A-main, so I don't see why we couldn't follow the "rules" and run 6 minutes for foam. It honestly has nothing to do with a possible victory I might have had last week  but it did bring it to my mind. Of course, I'm just throwing out ideas, shoot them down as you please 

And I'll be running Cooper and either VTA or foam this week. The Cooper will have a brand-new body


----------



## BadSign

cwoods34 said:


> Speaking of the foam class, why do we not use staggered/IFMAR starts and run 6-minute mains? This has been the format at every race I traveled to (assuming this is ROAR regulations). I can see why we continue to use mass starts because of our small track size. However, given the much-greater speed of the cars, perhaps they could use more spacing than what we typically use for VTA? Just a thought......


Can't argue with that. If 6 minutes is the standard, we should do it. We run a strict rulebook on VTA, so ROAR classes should be no different.


----------



## rockin_bob13

This Friday will be my last night for 17.5 foam. I'll be rebuilding that car for the 13.5/ rubber parking lot racing for the June 7th race at Hobbytown north. 
Vta will be normal minutes. 13.5/rubber will be 6 minute races. Novice will be 4 minute races. All others will be 5 minutes in my parking lot series. 
I'll be runnin' the VTA car this Friday, also, and Greg will be there for 17.5/foam.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here is some class info for Friday Night On-Road Racing at Indy Slots

The 17.5 foam class at Indy Slots has only been running for 9 weeks. In that short time, the average turnout has been almost 7 cars. The lowest number of cars was 4 the 1st week of racing, but over the last 4 weeks the average has been 8 cars (8,8,9,7). The speed of the 17.5 class has been fast, but not too fast for Indy Slots.

The indoor Slash class (no jumps) has been hit or miss. There are people that will race the Slash indoors, but not enough regulars to guarantee a class each Friday. If this is a class you would like to run on Fridays, I would recommend posting online to let others know that you are going to race. I would also recommend bringing a different vehicle for another class.

1/18 on-road (no jumps) has dropped off over the last few months. There are a number of racers with 1/18 scale vehicles that are willing to race. Again, I would suggest posting online that you are bringing a vehicle. The other option is racing on Saturday evenings with jumps.

Mini Cooper has been the most consistant class at Indy Slots for the past several years. We have been averaging 10 cars in 2009. This is probably the most inexpensive class to race and arguably the most fun. Recently we have had a number of novice Mini Cooper racers. Indy Slots will separate the novice Mini Cooper racers into their own heat, which has worked out very well. Again, posting online that you are bringing novice racers has worked very well.

VTA was introduced to Indy Slots almost 1 year ago. Over the past year we have built up a solid core group of racers. We have averaged almost 18 entries in 2009 and 11 out of the last 13 weeks we have had over 20 entries in VTA. This has been a great class for all levels of 4wd touring car racers.

While I would recommend giving an existing class a try, a few racers have expressed some interest in other classes such as Tamiya F103, HPI Cup Racers, and 1/10 4wd Drift. If anyone is interested in other classes, I recommend developing a good set of rules before putting the cars on the track. I have personally seen good classes fail due to poor rules.

No matter what class is your favorite, come out on Friday and have some fun racing.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

*On-Road Racing at Indy Slots Friday 05/29/2009*​Classes include...
*Vintage Trans Am, Mini Coopers, 17.5 Foam TC*​*Racing starts at 7pm. Please call in your entry if running late.*

On-road practice every Thursday evening!!

Indy Slots Inc 
317-787-7568 
5135 S Emerson Ave, 
Indianapolis, IN 46237
(http://www.mapquest.com/maps?address=5135+S+Emerson+Ave,+&zipcode=46237)​
Projected roll call for Friday 05/29/2009.

*17.5 Foam TC (7 cars last week)*
Projected 6+ (averaging 8 cars for last 4 weeks)

*1/18 Rally(0 cars last week) - Slash (0 cars last week)*
Projected (Post online if you plan to race either class)

*Mini Coopers: (9 cars last week!!)*
Projected 7+ (averaging 10 cars in 2009)

*VTA: (12 cars last week)*
Projected 14+ (averaging 20 cars the last 13 weeks)


----------



## Railroader

Picked up my tires from Half-pint, I should be ready to try 17.5 Foam tomorrow. Watch out!!!


----------



## cwoods34

Have fun trying to get around Slots with that *13.5* foam car 

I recently acquired an M03 from someone that I would be willing to sell fairly cheap if anyone is interested.

It is the standard black chassis (short length) and will include a Dynamite ESC, silver-can motor, stock Spektrum servo, and an Associated AM radio. No battery, but I can include 2 bodies. It'd be a good way to get a young racer into the hobby. I rebuilt the shocks and cleaned out the motor, and everything is in good working order.

A local kid wanted to sell it for money towards a 1:1 vehicle, so I did him a favor


----------



## BadSign

Everyone have a good time tonight, I'll see you all next week.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here are the Race results for Friday 05/29/2009

17.5 Lipo Foam TC Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....40...5m03.651..*Bob Cordell*
....2....3....40...5m04.769..Greg Cobb
....3....2....39...5m06.317..Cody Woods
....4....5....38...5m00.846..Mark Lyons
....5....4....38...5m02.465..Brock Lyons
....6....7....17...2m24.995..Steve Vaught
....7....6....00...0m00.000..Rockie Piccione (DNS/Electronics)


Monster Truck/Slash Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
No entries


1/18th Vehicle
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
No entries

Mini Cooper - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....4....29...5m09.473..*Bob Yelle*
....2....1....22...5m08.436..Corey Warren
....3....5....21...5m01.923..Lee Goodwin
....4....3....04...0m45.650..Tom Johnson
....5....2....00...0m00.000..Cody Woods (DNS/Servo)

Vintage Trans Am - B Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....2....34...5m07.127..*Kenny Jarvis (Bump to A)*
....2....4....33...5m04.581..*Steve Vaught (Bump to A)*
....3....5....33...5m05.231..Stephen Pedigo
....4....3....32...5m07.444..Jordan Wahl
....5....7....28...5m08.198..Jeff Muncie
....6....6....01...0m11.830..John Armuth
....7....1....00...0m00.000..Steve Martin (DNS/Gear)

Vintage Trans Am - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....58...8m03.031..*Mark Lyons*
....2....5....58...8m08.550..Bob Cordell
....3....3....57...8m04.208..Brock Lyons
....4....2....57...8m05.027..Greg Cobb
....5....4....56...8m07.514..Charlie Arterburn
....6....6....55...8m01.964..Brian Smith
....7....7....23...3m32.488..Kenny Jarvis
....8....8....00...0m00.000..Steve Vaught (DNS)


----------



## WINSEEKER

my goodness ---the grave yard is not this dead--


----------



## Scooter15

Brrraaaaaiiinsssssss!!!!!!


----------



## Crptracer

WINSEEKER said:


> my goodness ---the grave yard is not this dead--


Huh???


----------



## Railroader

Crptracer said:


> Huh???


Bob is saying that because no one has posted in the thread that it seems dead. He used a comparison of a place that is full of dead people, a graveyard, to emphasis his point effectively. He was using a literary device called a hyperbole.


:tongue:


----------



## Railroader

So we have had a few days to leaven out our opinions of last week's layout, what is your opinion?

Personally, I disliked it. It was the kind of layout that, in my opinion, causes tempers to flare and parts to break. Way too fast for me. I saw more parts break just Friday than I have in the past few months combined. I hope we can set up a technical layout from now on.


----------



## BadSign

Scooter15 said:


> Brrraaaaaiiinsssssss!!!!!!


Send More BRAINS!!!


----------



## rockin_bob13

I don't mind a "roval" ( 4 turns of an oval with an infield.) All i used to run was "OVAL" in the other direction, I won't deny that it's fast, but on many places you go to race, it's the way it is and you drive it. I don't care what direction we drive, it's all the same.
I had a good time Friday. My goal was only to drive a comfortable distance from the boards and not hit 'em. I was rewarded well for trying to go slower.
Code, I think you might have easily tagged me in those first 25 laps. I appreciate the fact that you didn't. We had some close racin', you were 6 " off my bumper for @ the 1st 22-23 laps. I think you took an inside line on me and you finally short turned it and then Cobb was after me. but had trouble late also. Very quiet, good, respectful racin'.


----------



## Crptracer

I didnt mind the layout it was fast and I did break some parts but in the end if I wouldnt have been trying to run so tight I wouldnt have broke.....I would like to run the same layout a couple of weeks in a row fast or not...My 2 Cents

Steve I.S.R.B.M

Indy Slots Racing Board Member


----------



## cwoods34

I did lift a couple of times and coulda played bumper cars but I like to try and keep the racing clean, especially in fast classes like stock foam. In VTA I don't think it is as big a deal if you give a little "love tap" as long as you don't throw someone into the boards or cost anyone positions. The cars are heavier and slower. Many guys in that class like the "rubbing is racing" mentality anyway.

On the one that cost me 5 positions, I cut inside of you and literally had one side of my car rubbing the apex paint lid and the other side was rubbing you, so I just got pinched off. You would've regained the next turn anyway. I should've lifted there and drove in hard inside for the left turn, but oh well! Taught me a lesson. I made up for it somewhat, climbed back into 3rd but I couldn't catch you and Cobb before time ran out.

I don't mind a roval once in awhile either, but last week's layout only had a T in the middle, which is what I disliked. I remember there was one roval layout we ran a few weeks ago that went sweeper-straight-sweeper and then ran a very technical infield, which was great because it provided a little of everything. 

The only bad part about running a sweeper-straight-sweeper layout is that using the board system we have, we tend to have sharp protrusions even through a "smooth" sweeper. By the 2nd sweeper the cars are at full speed and probably going as fast as Slots will allow, so even clipping the inner apex will usually break a part. 

I also noticed many times in VTA that someone would cut inside on the 2nd sweeper and make contact with the outer car. 99% of the time this would throw the outside car rolling into the boards, and quite violently given the speeds. Part of this problem might have been the somewhat narrow lane width, though.

...... and that's all I got to say, about that......


----------



## Railroader

cwoods34 said:


> Many guys in that class like the "rubbing is racing" mentality anyway.


I'd say a lot less feel that way. The few that have ever expressed that mentality though were vocal. Luckily we have had a few vocalize a completely different mentality*

My mentality is more along the line of gentlemanly, clean driving. Were had been leaning that way and it has served us quite well.

*C'mon man!


----------



## Railroader

Crptracer said:


> I didnt mind the layout it was fast and I did break some parts but in the end if I wouldnt have been trying to run so tight I wouldnt have broke.....I would like to run the same layout a couple of weeks in a row fast or not...My 2 Cents
> 
> Steve I.S.R.B.M
> 
> Indy Slots Racing Board Member


If the infield were more than a deep chicane I think the layout wouldn't have been so bad.


----------



## Crptracer

Railroader said:


> If the infield were more than a deep chicane I think the layout wouldn't have been so bad.


 If I was going to change anything last week it would have been to add somewhat of a chicane on entry to the infield...so there would have been a right into a right 180 into a left sending you back onto the short straight towards the pole and then left that section alone that would have added a little more technical aspect and slowed it a little...


----------



## cwoods34

Just adding.......

*C'mon man, GEEZ!

*Go back to VTA!

*!&%$!?#@



Standing next to him during a race is VERY entertaining!


----------



## Lugnutz

Sorry guys, I did not think the layout was that bad. Kenny J. and myself were the *only two people *at the track Thursday night and we thought a simple and fast layout would be ok for a change. I know, that is what we get for thinking. The bottom line is, it was the same for everyone and it was for one night.


----------



## Railroader

Crptracer said:


> If I was going to change anything last week it would have been to add somewhat of a chicane on entry to the infield...so there would have been a right into a right 180 into a left sending you back onto the short straight towards the pole and then left that section alone that would have added a little more technical aspect and slowed it a little...


That would have been quite nice.


----------



## Crptracer

Lugnutz said:


> Sorry guys, I did not think the layout was that bad. Kenny J. and myself were the *only two people *at the track Thursday night and we thought a simple and fast layout would be ok for a change. I know, that is what we get for thinking. The bottom line is, it was the same for everyone and it was for one night.


 Dont be offended....I used to get this all the time to fast,to tight and there isnt anywhere to pass you cant make everyone happy Gregg...Thanks for the effort though:thumbsup:


----------



## Crptracer

Railroader said:


> That would have been quite nice.


Thankyou Sir...Maybe the thursday night runners (Gregg) could add this to last weeks layout and we could run it this week.....


----------



## Crptracer

Attention Racers


If you are planning on giving the 13.5 rubber tire class a shot sunday at HTown please let me know as I have several slightly used sets I will loan out if needed....Thankyou and now back to your regular scheduled conversations


----------



## cwoods34

Yep, he's right in that you can't please everybody. It was a layout we had never ran, also, which was a nice change of pace. 

Just like on Wednesdays, I'd help Nick set the track up and there was always someone who didn't like it 

Why don't we just run a straight OVAL track Friday :drunk:


----------



## Crptracer

cwoods34 said:


> Why don't we just run a straight OVAL track Friday :drunk:


^^^^Thats not even funny^^^^


----------



## Railroader

I will (try) to keep my opinions to myself. I guess I am in the minority on the forum.


----------



## Crptracer

Railroader said:


> I will (try) to keep my opinions to myself. I guess I am in the minority on the forum.


Thats just crazy talk^^^^opinons are the reasons forums were created...Its the whole point maybe we all should learn to take things in stride and try not to read to much into it......


----------



## Crptracer

Cant wait till friday....Should be another good turnout...Its pretty awesome that our summer turnout is better than some tracks winter season turnout....keep it up guys...


----------



## Railroader

I'll be there


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

We need to address 2 things at Indy Slots.

#1 Better/smoother barriers at high speed sections.
#2 Better barriers at the 180 sections.

Regardless of layouts, we should focus on having smooth barriers and transitions to avoid pinball accidents. I am personally willing to put up some of my own money to contribute to better barriers. We should talk/work with the ownership at Slots to address these issues.

As to high speed vs. slow speed layouts, I agree to a certain extent that the track is the same for everyone. However in my opinion we should limit the speed of the layouts until we can address some of the unique issues that our current barrier system presents.

A few other thoughts about layouts, we could possibly have "slow" layouts on the first Friday of the month and "fast" layouts on the 4th Friday of the month. Other weeks could be a mix. This would give us all a good mix of layouts, but would also give the casual drivers an expectation of what the layout will be.

In the end, the biggest reason why Indy Slots has been so successful is that we have kept the racing and the rules consistent. Anything we can do to enhance the consistency of the track will only help to make Indy Slots a better place to race.


----------



## WINSEEKER

RAILROADER!!
are you running mini coopers this week?

and are you gonna bring the novis team with you?


----------



## cwoods34

Although it couldn't be much, I'd be willing to "invest" financially for a nice barrier/board/railing system. I'd also gladly volunteer time needed if there was assembly or other requirements.

I should be there this Friday for stock foam and VTA.


----------



## Crptracer

There really isnt much investment needed unless your thinking of trying to get an entirely new system....


----------



## Lugnutz

Crptracer said:


> Dont be offended....I used to get this all the time to fast,to tight and there isnt anywhere to pass you cant make everyone happy Gregg...Thanks for the effort though:thumbsup:


I was not offended. I was just pointing out that it was only one night and it was the same for everyone.


----------



## Railroader

WINSEEKER said:


> RAILROADER!!
> are you running mini coopers this week?
> 
> and are you gonna bring the novis team with you?


Mini Coopers will be my focus Friday.

And I will be bringing Eric and Musu to help fill a novice class. Unfortunately, this will probably be Eric's last night racing at Indy slots.


----------



## WINSEEKER

Railroader said:


> Mini Coopers will be my focus Friday.
> 
> And I will be bringing Eric and Musu to help fill a novice class. Unfortunately, this will probably be Eric's last night racing at Indy slots.


KOOOOLLLL!!!-:thumbsup:

CYA FRIDAY

AND ILL BE THERE THURSDAY NIGHT TO SET UP, OR HELP SET UP THE TRACK


----------



## BadSign

I might be there this Friday. I think Ellie will be up for a little novice racing as well.

And since we're on the subject of track layouts, my vote goes to: No "Rovals"


----------



## WINSEEKER

Im Voting For No Roval.----- It Takes The Fun And Skill Of Driving The Car Away


----------



## Lugnutz

IndyRC_Racer said:


> We need to address 2 things at Indy Slots.
> 
> #1 Better/smoother barriers at high speed sections.
> #2 Better barriers at the 180 sections.
> 
> Regardless of layouts, we should focus on having smooth barriers and transitions to avoid pinball accidents. I am personally willing to put up some of my own money to contribute to better barriers. We should talk/work with the ownership at Slots to address these issues.
> 
> As to high speed vs. slow speed layouts, I agree to a certain extent that the track is the same for everyone. However in my opinion we should limit the speed of the layouts until we can address some of the unique issues that our current barrier system presents.
> 
> A few other thoughts about layouts, we could possibly have "slow" layouts on the first Friday of the month and "fast" layouts on the 4th Friday of the month. Other weeks could be a mix. This would give us all a good mix of layouts, but would also give the casual drivers an expectation of what the layout will be.
> 
> In the end, the biggest reason why Indy Slots has been so successful is that we have kept the racing and the rules consistent. Anything we can do to enhance the consistency of the track will only help to make Indy Slots a better place to race.


 I talked to Doug last week about this. He is interested in improving the barriers but is not sure what the best solution is. What we all need to do is find a solution that will work best for Slots and that is cost effective. Lets hear your ideas.

I would also be willing to donate to a track fund.


----------



## Railroader

Count me in for donating to the _Official Indy Slots New and Improved™ Barrier System Fund®._


----------



## Scooter15

Railroader said:


> Mini Coopers will be my focus Friday.
> 
> And I will be bringing Eric and Musu to help fill a novice class. Unfortunately, this will probably be Eric's last night racing at Indy slots.


Ah man, Alex has really enjoyed racing with and talking to Eric. He's gonna be upset when I break the news to him. It looks like Alex won't make it for the novice class this week unless it rains Friday (baseball game) . Which means I'm going to have to wait another week to try out the brushless system I bought last week! 

But i should have the full crew in tow next Friday, hopefully....


----------



## Crptracer

.....I vote for whatever is layed out.....


----------



## rockin_bob13

Greg and I are there for some foam action and I'll try VTA as well. See ya Friday. I like Superman layout.


----------



## smokefan

Question for you guys would there be a problem with my son running a team checkpoint 5400 18c lipo in VTA? If it's not gonna be a problem he and I will try to make it down for some VTA action Fri night. 
Thanks


----------



## Crptracer

I dont think there would be any issue w/that....Come on down.....


----------



## smokefan

cool doors open at 5 right?


----------



## cwoods34

With the battery only being an 18C it won't have any more amperage output then the batteries that most of us use, so no problem :hat:

We've even let some kids use a NiMh pack or run a Tamiya silver-can motor for a little bit until they could get the proper electronics. We prefer to bring racers in rather than turn them away just because of some slight equipment issues.

I'll be there at 5 sharp!

Still have a Mini Cooper for sale, RTR minus a battery if anyone is interested.....


----------



## Lugnutz

Ok guys, you wanted a techinical track you got it. 1 straight, 1 sweeper, 1 short straight and 9 turns. NO............it is not to tight........ but yes it is tight. Bring smaller pinions.


----------



## cwoods34

Can't wait :thumbsup:


----------



## WINSEEKER

-----


----------



## WINSEEKER

cwoods34 said:


> With the battery only being an 18C it won't have any more amperage output then the batteries that most of us use, so no problem :hat:
> 
> We've even let some kids use a NiMh pack or run a Tamiya silver-can motor for a little bit until they could get the proper electronics. We prefer to bring racers in rather than turn them away just because of some slight equipment issues.
> 
> I'll be there at 5 sharp!
> 
> Still have a Mini Cooper for sale, RTR minus a battery if anyone is interested.....


for any one who is interested , i have run against this cooper car of codys, a couple of times,-- and it is one fast car


----------



## cwoods34

It's not my "race" Cooper, I bought this other one off of a neighborhood kid. I'm not sure what pound-rating the springs are, but i rebuilt the shocks and cleaned out the motor fairly well. It would be perfect for a new racer.

I don't know that I could ever sell my quick Cooper


----------



## BadSign

Lugnutz said:


> Ok guys, you wanted a techinical track you got it. 1 straight, 1 sweeper, 1 short straight and 9 turns. NO............it is not to tight........ but yes it is tight. Bring smaller pinions.


Sounds good to me.


----------



## smokefan

Guys we had a good time last night.


----------



## cwoods34

Yep the layout was good. I just wish I could've ran the foam car, it was stupid fast but that diff was killing me!


----------



## BadSign

I enjoyed the layout and the racing last night too. Wish I could get my foam car consistent. It was very good in practice and then I screwed it up in the heats.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here are the Race results for Friday 06/05/2009

17.5 Lipo Foam TC Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....2....40...5m04.879..*Brock Lyons*
....2....1....39...5m03.646..Bob Cordell
....3....4....37...5m03.137..Mark Lyons
....4....8....37...5m11.123..Rockie Piccione
....5....5....36...5m04.120..Greg Cordell
....6....7....33...5m07.406..Brian VanderVeen
....7....3....28...3m44.128..Greg Cobb
....8....6....09...1m15.683..Steve Vaught

Monster Truck/Slash Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
No entries


1/18th Vehicle
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
No entries

Mini Cooper - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....30...5m09.476..*Mark Lyons*
....2....3....28...5m05.301..Bob Yelle
....3....2....26...5m07.701..Tom Johnson
....4....4....19...5m09.128..Eric David
....5....5....13...5m02.506..Musu Scott

Vintage Trans Am - B Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....3....32...5m09.575..*Brian VanderVeen (Bump to A)*
....2....4....31...5m03.302..Stephen Pedigo
....3....1....31...5m08.343..Ben Moss
....4....5....31...5m09.427..Chuck Ray
....5....6....28...5m10.661..Tom Johnson
....6....8....27...5m08.832..Kyle Barton
....7....7....26...4m52.520..Jerry Barton
....8....2....01...0m12.442..Jordan Wahl

Vintage Trans Am - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....3....56...8m08.977..*Mark Lyons*
....2....2....55...8m00.853..Cody Woods
....3....5....55...8m04.335..Bob Cordell
....4....1....55...8m06.116..Brock Lyons
....5....7....53...8m07.817..Steve Martin
....6....4....50...8m08.473..Greg Cobb
....7....6....50...8m11.381..Steve Vaught
....8....8....23...3m46.010..Brian VanderVeen


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Looks like I missed some good VTA racing on Friday. I was out of town and wasn't able to make it.

However, I made up for it by racing some parking lot VTA at Hobbytown North. Just for the record, I made no setup changes on my VTA car for asphalt racing and the car was decent. I know that everyone can't always race on Sundays, but if you have a chance it is worth trying out some parking lot racing next week (weather permitting) at Hobbytown.

I will be back at Indy Slots racing at least VTA next week. See you at the track.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

After being out of town for vacation last week, I finally had a chance to compile some Indy Slots VTA stats.

We have been officially racing VTA at Indy Slots on Friday nights for 1 full year (52 weeks). In that time we have averaged 13.5 VTA entries. Out biggest single turnout was 29 on 3/27/2009. We have been averaging 17.5 entries in 2009 (23 weeks). Our average weekly turnout in 2009 has been equal (or larger) than some of the VTA trophy races that I've attended. Thanks everyone for your strong support of VTA at Indy Slots. 

Speaking of support, last week there were 2 new VTA drivers (Jerry & Kyle Barton) and 1 returning VTA driver (Ben Moss) who raced at Slots. The 2 new drivers have upped our total to 80 different VTA racers at Indy slots over the past year.

Currently we have about 25 different "regular" racers running VTA at Indy Slots, which includes 11 racers who race almost every week.

And last but not least, the following drivers posted their best finish VTA finish in 2009 on 5/29/09 or 6/05/09.
- Jeff Muncie
- John Armuth
- Jerry Barton (new racer)
- Kyle Barton (new racer)
- Stephen Pedigo
- Steve Martin


----------



## smokefan

Brian, Kyle and I should be down every other wk. My work schedule permitting. We had a great time and love the challenge hopefully we will run smoother next time.


----------



## Railroader

I'll be there Friday with the Mini Cooper and VTA.

I'll try to bring a Mini Cooper loaner if anyone wants to give it a try.


----------



## Crptracer

Friday Night Fuzz Fights

Come on out and get some....Its that time of the week again for some fuzz runnin at Indy Slots....Home of close racing come on out and join us.....

ROLL CALL:
Me: 17.5 foam,VTA


----------



## Railroader

Parking lot drifting

VTA
Mini Cooper


----------



## brockstar43

Brockstar presesnt! 

VTA and 17.5 foam


----------



## WINSEEKER

ill be there,thursday and friday .
mini cooper of course.!!


----------



## cwoods34

You better be there Brockstar, I believe you have a stock foam title to defend from last week 

I won't be making it this Friday, too many things that I need to do Thursday and Friday. Building a car for someone right now, and then I would have to do a lot of maintenance on my own vehicles. I'll probably race Saturday night since that is the only vehicle I wouldn't have to do anything to. 

Have fun guys!


----------



## THE READER

mini cooper


----------



## WINSEEKER

------


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Come on Cody, race your Mini-Cooper. Those cars require very little maintenance.

I'm definately going to race VTA. I'll bring my Mini-Cooper as well.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

*On-Road Racing at Indy Slots Friday 06/12/2009*​Classes include...
*Vintage Trans Am, Mini Coopers, 17.5 Foam TC*​*Racing starts at 7pm. Please call in your entry if running late.*

On-road practice every Thursday evening!!

Indy Slots Inc 
317-787-7568 
5135 S Emerson Ave, 
Indianapolis, IN 46237
(http://www.mapquest.com/maps?address=5135+S+Emerson+Ave,+&zipcode=46237)​
Projected roll call for Friday 06/12/2009.

*17.5 Foam TC (8 cars last week)*
Projected 6+ (averaging 7 cars for last 11 weeks)

*1/18 Rally(0 cars last week) - Slash (0 cars last week)*
Projected ??

*Mini Coopers: (5 cars last week!!)*
Projected 5+ (averaging 6 cars for last 6 weeks)

*VTA: (15 cars last week!)*
Projected 14+ (averaging 17.5 cars in 2009)


----------



## MicroRacerM18

Count me in for VTA


----------



## cwoods34

You're right Brian, except for one thing. They require a ton of maintenance when you have to swap the chassis! Besides, I already have plans!


----------



## Crptracer

cwoods34 said:


> You're right Brian, except for one thing. They require a ton of maintenance when you have to swap the chassis! Besides, I already have plans!


You SuK:tongue:.......


----------



## cwoods34

Yeah I get told that a lot, especially after I beat people. Somewhat ironic, isn't it


----------



## Crptracer

cwoods34 said:


> Yeah I get told that a lot, especially after I beat people. Somewhat ironic, isn't it


 Winning or losing doesnt change your level of sucking!!!:lol:


----------



## BadSign

It does change your amount of "loserishness", though. Loser.


----------



## Crptracer

BadSign said:


> It does change your amount of "loserishness", though. Loser.


Do you race at Indy Slots????


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Speaking of racing (or not) on Friday nights, if you can't race this Friday night I just wanted to put out a reminder that there is some on-road parking lot racing going on at the Hobbytown North location in Castleton this Sunday. It is located next to the new Dave & Busters. We should see good turn-outs in VTA and 13.5 rubber TC. I also expect a heat of Mini-Coopers and probably novice.
----------
I will be racing at Indy Slots tonight. See everyone at the track(s).


----------



## cwoods34

I would rather suck and win then not suck and not win.



To suck, or not to suck, THAT is the question......


----------



## camgomez

I have heard rummor that you guys are getting tired of having to foot the bill for the foam tires and want to switch over to rubber 17.5. I just want to know if you guys are actually gonna switch and if you do by when will you have switch? 

Personaly I feel that that would be a little bit too much like VTA and that will definetly reflect on the lap times but it should be alot cheaper. 

But what ever you guys are racing by August that should be what I race on friday plus MINI COOPER OH YEAH!


----------



## BadSign

Crptracer said:


> Do you race at Indy Slots????


I wouldn't exactly call it "racing"...


----------



## BadSign

cwoods34 said:


> I would rather suck and win then not suck and not win.
> 
> 
> 
> To suck, or not to suck, THAT is the question......


If I had to suck to win, I'd choose to never win. But then, some of us have lines we'll never cross...


----------



## BadSign

camgomez said:


> I have heard rummor that you guys are getting tired of having to foot the bill for the foam tires and want to switch over to rubber 17.5. I just want to know if you guys are actually gonna switch and if you do by when will you have switch?
> 
> Personaly I feel that that would be a little bit too much like VTA and that will definetly reflect on the lap times but it should be alot cheaper.
> 
> But what ever you guys are racing by August that should be what I race on friday plus MINI COOPER OH YEAH!


And now back to discussing RACING, after doing my best carpetracer impression with back-to-back-to-back posts...

I'm getting interested in the RCGT series. 17.5 LiPo, HPI D Compound Tires (Like VTA), and realistic GT shells. Looks like a fster, more contemporary VTA.

That's my 2 cents. But what do I know, I don't race.:freak:


----------



## Crptracer

As far as rubber Vs. Foam I have stated my case many posts ago.....I will race whatever has the majority....But a "Fair Shake" Should be given....There isnt enough room for both classes...


My Vote:FOAM


----------



## cwoods34

I have no problem "footing the bill" for foams. They are much cheaper than rubber tires at the moment. $20 for 4 Jaco's from Nexus, or $35 or so for a set of rubber tires. Granted, the rubber tires should last a bit longer but if you take care of your foam tires then the difference is negligible.

Plus the foam is laying down traction decently, which Slots REALLY needs :hat:


----------



## brockstar43

I vote rubber. I know dad feels the same in this argument. The rcgt series sounds kind of cool. I'll race either but I like the idea of rubber better. Plus the same car someone runs friday nite could be ran sunday on pavement with just a motor swap as opposed to changing your entire car setup! The foam class fell to less than half the normal turn out. I think if we ran rubber it would potentially help get the turnout back up so a person didn't have to choose between foam or rubber. 

This is just an opinion though. I'm happy just having a second faster class to run either way


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Since I'm the unofficial stats guy for Indy Slots, I will say that we have gotten consistant support for the 17.5 Foam class over the last several months averaging between 7-8 cars every Frinday There is obviously enough drivers out there willing to run a faster 1/10th TC class *IN ADDITION* to the VTA class.

There are some advantages to Foam and advantages to Rubber classes. What I'd like to see if there is a inexpensive "spec" foam tire that would work well at Indy Slots. If we could buy a complete set of 4 foam tires for between $20-25 that would last 3-4 weeks (excluding practice), then I think that would make the cost of running foam well within the budget of most racers. I would also like to see if we could get a tire-truer at the track that we could use on Friday nights.

The key to whatever we do is that we try to keep the rules as consistent as possible so that driver's aren't having to buy new parts every other month such as motors/tires/bodies. The reason why VTA and Mini-Cooper have been so successful is that the rules haven't changed in a year. Let's see if we can build the same consistency with all of the other classes and the turn-outs will be there.


----------



## camgomez

I was just asking because I want to know that when I come back to the track in August that I will have a car that will be ready for the class you guys are racing.

I dont really care but I like foam better as that is what I know how to set up. Plus that is what you guys are already running.


----------



## cwoods34

> If we could buy a complete set of 4 foam tires for between $20-25 that would last 3-4 weeks


Ahem......



> $20 for 4 Jaco's from Nexus




As cool as it is, running RCGT and VTA would be redundant. Two fully spec'd rubber tire classes would get boring IMO. That's why I like the stock foam class. Sure, it has its rules, but there are waaay more options and the cars are much faster. And the stock foam class really rewards those who know setup, track conditions, etc.


----------



## brockstar43

I just thought if we went rubber maybe we could regain the few racers we lost this past weekend to rubber tire pavement racing that's all. From what little bit of shopping in store and online I've done prices are comparible on rubber and foam but rubber out lasts foam far more it seems


----------



## THE READER

there is a lot of forgivness in foam tire racing. but on the other hand rubber tires make you drive better and focus on car set up . there is much more challenge in rubber tire class then foam.


----------



## camgomez

Hey the Reader I think you have foam and rubber switch around, cuz rubber is alot more forgiving and alot less dependent on the set up when compared to foam tire racing.


----------



## THE READER

on rubber tire racing, all you need is three sets of rubber tires. alt them ever race three time a night and your tires will last a year easy!!


----------



## camgomez

So... is foam stayin or is rubber commin'?


----------



## Lugnutz

I am working on a rubber car for outdoor racing now. I would like to try on the carpet in a few weeks.


----------



## rockin_bob13

*Changing classes mid-term*

In terms of Friday, you mention a lack of entries, Nutz and I rebuilt our cars for Pro-Stock asphalt. We don't care yet to have enough two cars ready for both. So there's 2 missing from the class of 8. Rocky and Jordan wern't there, so we're down to 4. Brian wans't there, you're down to 3, Charlie jumped in and we're back to 4. Charlie just purchased tires and you're going to tell him to change what he just did to catch up. Whatever class you guys decide on, rember to shoot for longevity.


----------



## Railroader

Please! Keep things the same!!!

If you change it, you'll kill whatever you have plus whatever you hope to have.


----------



## Crptracer

Look its allready been stated why numbers are down.....RCGT no thanks I dont want anything to do with using more HPI tires.....Foam is more forgiving setup wise but harder to identify where or what is slowing you down.....Rubber is always a setup chase.....Both make you a better driver cause they require practice....I am not going to stop running foam but I am building a rubber car......Most people want to quit foam cause they cant find what there missing to make them faster....Rubber tire will drive alot of people nuts due to being able to tell when the tires are done........Foam is the way to go for slots and should be given a "FAIR SHAKE".....If your only issue is tires you can just about get 2 sets of foams for the price of one set of rubber....I think your gonna have to come up with somethin better than that for a argument......Remember before you type a rebuttle that I have about 24 sets of rubber tires 4 rubber tire bodies and enough to have a stock and mod rubber car...so its not that I dont want to spend the money to go a different way its that I believe that foam is better for slots all around...


----------



## THE READER

Crptracer said:


> Look its allready been stated why numbers are down.....RCGT no thanks I dont want anything to do with using more HPI tires.....Foam is more forgiving setup wise but harder to identify where or what is slowing you down.....Rubber is always a setup chase.....Both make you a better driver cause they require practice....I am not going to stop running foam but I am building a rubber car......Most people want to quit foam cause they cant find what there missing to make them faster....Rubber tire will drive alot of people nuts due to being able to tell when the tires are done........Foam is the way to go for slots and should be given a "FAIR SHAKE".....If your only issue is tires you can just about get 2 sets of foams for the price of one set of rubber....I think your gonna have to come up with somethin better than that for a argument......Remember before you type a rebuttle that I have about 24 sets of rubber tires 4 rubber tire bodies and enough to have a stock and mod rubber car...so its not that I dont want to spend the money to go a different way its that I believe that foam is better for slots all around...


.....


----------



## camgomez

You can interpret that either way and I was just going from personal experience so dont blow this up any more than it needs to be ok.


----------



## THE READER

.....


----------



## cwoods34

You know why numbers are down? 


IT'S SUMMERTIME.


Every class's numbers are down.


Give the class more than a month or two, especially given the time of year.


----------



## camgomez

Yeah the trunout is horrible for saturdays a couple of weeks ago it was just miguel, jordan, roky and me. 

It will get better all it needs is a little time and all the numbers will be back to normal.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here are the Qualifying results for Friday 06/12/2009

VTA (On-Road)
Pos...Laps........Time....Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....35...5m00.773..(2)..Bob Cordell
....2....35...5m08.004..(2)..Mark Lyons
....3....33...5m01.460..(1)..Greg Cobb
....4....33...5m03.371..(2)..Charlie Arterburn
....5....32...5m01.855..(1)..Brock Lyons
....6....32...5m05.317..(2)..Kenny Jarvis
....7....32...5m07.563..(2)..Brian Shaw
....8....32...5m08.554..(1)..Brian Smith
....9....30...5m00.468..(2)..Steve Vaught
...10....30...5m00.737..(2)..Stephen Pedigo
...11....30...5m09.414..(1)..Steve Martin
...12....29...5m06.544..(2)..Chuck Ray
...13....28...5m12.024..(1)..Steve Larracey
...14....22...4m07.305..(2)..John Armuth
...15....14...3m15.192..(2)..Aaron Johnson

Monster Truck/Slash
Pos...Laps........Time....Name
--------------------------------------------
No entries

1/18 Vehicles
Pos...Laps........Time....Name
--------------------------------------------
No entries

Mini Cooper (On-Road)
Pos...Laps........Time....Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....30...5m09.295..(2)..Mark Lyons
....2....28...5m01.911..(2)..Bob Yelle
....3....27...5m00.711..(2)..Brian Smith
....4....27...5m03.624..(2)..Chuck Ray
....5....26...5m07.030..(2)..Tom Johnson
....6....15...4m59.585..(1)..Alex Johnson


17.5 Lipo Foam TC (On-Road)
Pos...Laps........Time....Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....39...5m01.140..(2)..Brock Lyons
....2....37...5m00.968..(2)..Charlie Arterburn
....3....37...5m02.648..(2)..Mark Lyons
....4....17...2m37.809..(2)..Steve Vaught


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here are the Race results for Friday 06/12/2009

17.5 Lipo Foam TC Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....39...5m04.701..*Brock Lyons*
....2....2....34...5m01.481..Charlie Arterburn
....3....4....22...2m56.591..Mark Lyons
....4....3....05...0m58.020..Steve Vaught

Monster Truck/Slash Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
No entries


1/18th Vehicle
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
No entries

Mini Cooper - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....30...5m00.183..*Mark Lyons*
....2....2....28...5m02.094..Bob Yelle
....3....5....27...5m08.909..Tom Johnson
....4....4....26...4m57.878..Chuck Ray
....5....6....02...0m32.390..Alex Johnson
....6....3....00...0m00.000..Brian Smith (DNS)

Vintage Trans Am - B Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....4....32...5m01.671..*Steve Martin (Bump to A)*
....2....2....31...5m08.628..Steve Vaught
....3....5....30...5m01.975..Chuck Ray
....4....6....30...5m03.450..Steve Larracey
....5....3....30...5m05.965..Stephen Pedigo
....6....1....28...4m36.647..Brian Smith
....7....7....28...5m01.290..John Armuth
....8....8....00...0m00.000..Aaron Johnson (DNS?)

Vintage Trans Am - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....55...8m01.956..*Bob Cordell*
....2....2....55...8m09.417..Mark Lyons
....3....5....54...8m04.528..Brock Lyons
....4....3....53...8m07.473..Greg Cobb
....5....4....51...8m01.468..Charlie Arterburn
....6....7....50...8m08.156..Brian Shaw
....7....8....48...8m01.159..Steve Martin
....8....6....25...4m08.868..Kenny Jarvis


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here is a quick race recap from Friday night.

I was a bit distracted trying to setup a drift car for playing in the parking lot (There were 3 drift cars playing playing in the parking lot Friday).

17.5 Foam really had 5 cars Friday, but John Armuth broken in practice and didn't race. In the main Brock had a good car and was able to drive away with the win. 

Mini Cooper A-main saw Bob Yelle giving Mark Lyons a bit of a run early, but Mark pulled away to take the win with Bob taking 2nd and Tom Johnson in 3rd. On a side note, I let Alex Johnson borrow my Cooper for the main as he was having a steering issue. Unfortunately Imy cooper had a bad steering link that gave out early in the run and Alex dropped out early(Sorry Alex ). Time for an overhaul! 

VTA B-main saw Brian Smith jump to out to the lead from pole, however the corner barrier coming onto the straight jumped out and grabbed Brian's car 1 too many times. Brian eventually pulled over with a cracked caster block. Steve Martin didn't waste any time taking advantage of Brian's mistakes and pulled ahead to take the win and bump up to the A. Steve Vaught was 2nd and Chuck Ray was 3rd.

VTA A-main saw TQ Bob Cordell get spun out in the 1st turn by Mark Lyons. Not sure if Bob slowed a bit too much, but Mark wasted no time jumping out to the lead. However, Bob had his Pegasus Mustang/TC5 working great on Friday and set to tracking Mark down. Bob was able to catch up and pass Mark on lap 33 and didn't look back. Bob finished 1st Tean Green Mark & Brock in 2nd and 3rd.


----------



## Crptracer

Given the time of year and if you want to try rubber try it.......Solidarity at the begining of next season is what we need.... But realize that your risking picking up new drivers throughout the summer due to the lack of knowing what's going to be ran...Using outdoor racing in the summer to legitamize changing classes is silly....Your gonna slim down in the summer no matter what...You have to take our winter attendance into account and look how we went from 3 to 8 foam racers in what a couple weeks I am sure "STATS" can verify that.....Plus please take into account that its not just about you its about whats best for the track...


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I would like to add some additional comments on Friday night racing.

Our VTA turn-outs are double to triple what we were getting last year at this time. I don't recall if we were even getting any Mini Coopers last summer and we definately weren't getting foam TC. I think we have a good core group of racers at Slots, and I see a lot of people having fun. We have parents bringing their kids to race which is also great to see. No need to worry about numbers right now as they will pick back up when it starts to get colder.

As to the tire debate, what I want is to buy inexpensive foam tires *LOCALLY*. While online buying is fine, not everyone can or will buy online. I think it is important that our local hobby stores (Indy Slots/Hobbytown) stock whatever tires we are using. It would be nice to actually buy replacement tires if needed on a race night.

What I'm suggesting is that we should work with our local hobby stores to make sure that they can stock a reasonable supply of foam tires for our 17.5 racing at Indy Slots.
----------
On a separate note, I would like to run 17.5 rubber on PARKING LOT with 2-door sports car bodies. If anyone is interested in running this class, we can run it at the parking lot track at Hobbytown North on Sundays.


----------



## THE READER

Sorry Cam , I Really Didnt Mean To Make A Big Issue Of Things! --


----------



## brockstar43

My father and I will be going 13.5 rubber in an attempt to own cars that can potentially race at both tracks with little change. So in order to make a class we need one more at slots. My questions is who's coming with me?


----------



## camgomez

THE READER said:


> Sorry Cam , I Really Didnt Mean To Make A Big Issue Of Things! --


No problem we both sort of blew it out of proportion.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Hopefully anyone who casually reads or regularly posts about Friday night on-road racing at Indy Slots realizes that we have created an open forum for everyone's ideas. I hope everyone continues to post their opinions on what type of racing they enjoy and what they would think would make racing better.

I would be interested to see what the performance would be of some of the different classes that have been suggested. Someone should take the time to practice on a Thursday night and report their results. In the end I hope that we can have a good mix of classes that all have a unique feel.


----------



## cwoods34

I know Bob's Hobbytown (northside) stocks plenty of foam tires. Once the summer season begins to slow down, the foam class should start picking up solid numbers every week like we had going for awhile (6-9) or more. If Doug knew that he would have a dedicated group racing every week I don't see why he wouldn't want to stock foam tires for us, unless for some reason he wouldn't want to make money.  

It could be possible to run a car in both stock foam and superstock rubber. The only time-consuming part is changing the setup in terms of roll center, height, and droop. You could assemble 2 sets of shocks to just swap, and on something like a TC5 just swap upper decks and the front diff for a spool. Trading parts for parts doesn't take very long to do. :hat:

Granted, it wouldn't be a great ride or winning setup for superstock rubber, but at the least you would have something to drive. It's just whether you want to put the time into changing it every Saturday.


----------



## Crptracer

brockstar43 said:


> My father and I will be going 13.5 rubber in an attempt to own cars that can potentially race at both tracks with little change. So in order to make a class we need one more at slots. My questions is who's coming with me?


 BOOO .... BOOO.....Oh well I am thinking of giving it up anyway so if anyone wants to make an offer on my R/C stuff let me know....


----------



## brockstar43

Mr. Woods does make a really good point about swapping things back and forth. It probably wouldn't be too hard of a task but one key factor has been left out of this equation... Lazyness! I'm talking about myself of course and no one else so please don't take offense to that. I just don't want to spend too much time working on my toy car. I think a little part of me dies everytime I have to replace a caster block  Like I said from the beginning though no matter what happens I'm just thrilled to have two fun 10th scale classes to race on a friday nite.


----------



## cwoods34

"Mr. Woods", I like the sound of that... 

ANYWAY. Steve, how's $50 for your 009 sound? You didn't say it had to be reasonable.

Like I said it isn't a hard task, just a little time-consuming. Honestly, it wouldn't take more than 30 minutes if you just sit down and get it over with. 

You pretty much summed it up with the replacing caster blocks statement. Arguably the most annoying part to break and replace. See, my problem is when I break the caster block I always lose either a retaining screw or the small steel bushings for the knuckle to pivot on. I actually have a TC5 bushing in my left block right now, had to do some "customization" but it's in there 

If I won a class 2 weeks in a row I'd be thrilled to run it too :hat:


----------



## THE READER

cwoods34 said:


> "Mr. Woods", I like the sound of that...
> 
> ANYWAY. Steve, how's $50 for your 009 sound? You didn't say it had to be reasonable.
> 
> Like I said it isn't a hard task, just a little time-consuming. Honestly, it wouldn't take more than 30 minutes if you just sit down and get it over with.
> 
> You pretty much summed it up with the replacing caster blocks statement. Arguably the most annoying part to break and replace. See, my problem is when I break the caster block I always lose either a retaining screw or the small steel bushings for the knuckle to pivot on. I actually have a TC5 bushing in my left block right now, had to do some "customization" but it's in there
> 
> If I won a class 2 weeks in a row I'd be thrilled to run it too :hat:



yeah iv been out there to indy slots and been watching all the racing and diff classes. and iv notice how good of a racer brock is . as well as his dad. and cody you right up there with them. . your all something to watch . :thumbsup:


----------



## cwoods34

I do try and keep "Team Green" on their toes 

I won't be making it this Friday, either. INVENTORY TIME at work. I'd definitely skip it, but then I'd get fired, so I'll be absent this week. Oh well

Gives me time to rebuild those dang diffs. Just wait, I'll be back with a vengeance come next Friday


----------



## BadSign

Crptracer said:


> BOOO .... BOOO.....Oh well I am thinking of giving it up anyway so if anyone wants to make an offer on my R/C stuff let me know....


Oh Please...


----------



## Crptracer

BadSign said:


> Oh Please...


 I was serious....I will be heading out of state to work just not sure which state.....Not sure how many more Fridays I will be able to attend...I am gonna try and run thursday w/a rubber and foam car and if I can make it friday I will run rubber and foam....Dont think I can finish my vta in time to run...But I am taking pics of my stuff for ebay...Either job I go to will put me out for the rest of the summer and possibly next season should no for sure by friday...


----------



## Lugnutz

Crptracer said:


> I was serious....I will be heading out of state to work just not sure which state.....Not sure how many more Fridays I will be able to attend...I am gonna try and run thursday w/a rubber and foam car and if I can make it friday I will run rubber and foam....Dont think I can finish my vta in time to run...But I am taking pics of my stuff for ebay...Either job I go to will put me out for the rest of the summer and possibly next season should no for sure by friday...


Well that a bummer.


----------



## Lugnutz

Hey Crptracer.............over 100,000 veiws on this thread. Thanks for starting it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rockie0366

Well it sounds like indy slots is getting a makeover i wish i could help but i got kicked out for 3 months so see you guys in september.


----------



## BadSign

Crptracer said:


> I was serious....I will be heading out of state to work just not sure which state.....Not sure how many more Fridays I will be able to attend...I am gonna try and run thursday w/a rubber and foam car and if I can make it friday I will run rubber and foam....Dont think I can finish my vta in time to run...But I am taking pics of my stuff for ebay...Either job I go to will put me out for the rest of the summer and possibly next season should no for sure by friday...


Man, I am sorry to hear that. I know it's tough to turn work down.

I'll make sure to bring my foam car Friday so you can thoroughly decimate me at least one time.


----------



## Crptracer

BadSign said:


> Man, I am sorry to hear that. I know it's tough to turn work down.
> 
> I'll make sure to bring my foam car Friday so you can thoroughly decimate me at least one time.


....Wow now thats funny....I hope things change but not looking like it....100,000 views in a year the thread closest to us was started in 07 thats awesome...


----------



## Crptracer

.....I am still the post leader on this thread with 985posts.....With moves like this one the back to back post who's ever gonna beat me....Any back to back or back to back to back post will no be called the "Crptracer"....


----------



## cwoods34

Who's gonna supply all my XRAY parts now?!?!


----------



## Crptracer

cwoods34 said:


> Who's gonna supply all my XRAY parts now?!?!


.... You can always buy up my stock....


----------



## Crptracer

If anyone talks to Kenny Jarvis let him know that I will bring him some rubber tires for the parking lot races and for slots if he wants to run friday


----------



## sportpak

Crptracer said:


> I was serious....I will be heading out of state to work just not sure which state.....Not sure how many more Fridays I will be able to attend...I am gonna try and run thursday w/a rubber and foam car and if I can make it friday I will run rubber and foam....Dont think I can finish my vta in time to run...But I am taking pics of my stuff for ebay...Either job I go to will put me out for the rest of the summer and possibly next season should no for sure by friday...


That sucks man. They do race cars in other states. Maybe you'll find a decent place to run until you get home. Crazy SOBs like you are an asset to the hobby, don't wander too far buddy.

Ben


----------



## jordan1652

are u racing this friday cody?


----------



## cwoods34

Nope, check my post on the previous page.


----------



## jordan1652

cwoods34 said:


> Nope, check my post on the previous page.


o. my bad


----------



## BadSign

Crpt,

If you've stiil got rubber tires, bring some Friday night. I'm interested in a set.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

*On-Road Racing at Indy Slots Friday 06/19/2009*​Classes include...
*Vintage Trans Am, Mini Coopers, 17.5 Foam TC*​*Racing starts at 7pm. Please call in your entry if running late.*

On-road practice every Thursday evening!!

Indy Slots Inc 
317-787-7568 
5135 S Emerson Ave, 
Indianapolis, IN 46237
(http://www.mapquest.com/maps?address=5135+S+Emerson+Ave,+&zipcode=46237)​
Projected roll call for Friday 06/19/2009.

*17.5 Foam TC (4 cars last week)*
Projected 5+ (averaging 7 cars for last 12 weeks)

*1/18 Rally(0 cars last week) - Slash (0 cars last week)*
Projected ??

*Mini Coopers: (6 cars last week!!)*
Projected 6+ (averaging 6 cars for last 7 weeks)

*VTA: (15 cars last week!)*
Projected 14+ (averaging 17+ cars in 2009)


----------



## Crptracer

sportpak said:


> That sucks man. They do race cars in other states. Maybe you'll find a decent place to run until you get home. Crazy SOBs like you are an asset to the hobby, don't wander too far buddy.
> 
> Ben


 Well hopefully they send me somewhere that has a track nearby I am hoping it will only be for the summer....But not looking good right now..


----------



## Crptracer

BadSign said:


> Crpt,
> 
> If you've stiil got rubber tires, bring some Friday night. I'm interested in a set.


 I will give a set to Bob Yelle or Greg Cobb tonight as it doesnt look like I will be able to make it Friday....I will also give them a set for Kenny Jarvis also..


----------



## Blacktiger355

Hey guys, I am in Indianapolis tonight and would like to come check out the track and maybe run some. I have my TA05 with me. All I brought was rubber tires, will they be fine or will I need to pick up some foams? When is the track open and the hobby shop?


----------



## Crptracer

Track open @5 and layout should be ready to run on by 5:30-5:45.....PRACTICE ONLY THIS EVENING

Hobby shop open @5 also.....Come on out and run whatever you got.....The more the better...Thanks for posting...We would be glad to have ya..


----------



## Blacktiger355

Practice is fine. How late is it open?


----------



## Crptracer

I believe its till 9:00 or 10:00....


----------



## Blacktiger355

Awesome, thank you! And one last question, is there power? Or will I need to charge up my batts before heading out?


----------



## Railroader

There's no scheduled racing tonight, the shop and track open up for practice at 5pm. You should be fine with rubber tires.


----------



## Crptracer

Ohh no we got plenty of power....Its nice plenty of pit space and plenty of power strips..Nice driver stands and decent carpet...


----------



## Railroader

That's what I get for taking too ling to post.


----------



## Crptracer

Thats right I am like lightning.....KKKAAAAPPPPPOOOOWWWW


----------



## Blacktiger355

Cool, wish we had a place this nice in Dayton.


----------



## Crptracer

You should come out tonight Tom


----------



## Crptracer

Blacktiger355 said:


> Cool, wish we had a place this nice in Dayton.


To bad your not closer to Cincinati....Tri-State is nice...


----------



## Railroader

Crptracer said:


> You should come out tonight Tom


Probably not possible. We just had a girl move in a couple hours ago.

We might be up tomorrow night though. The novice class lives!!!


----------



## Crptracer

Well gotta run see you guys at the track.....Nice chattin with ya BlackTiger hope ya stop by....I will be the guy tryin not to hit everything....

Thanks...
Steve


----------



## Crptracer

Railroader said:


> Probably not possible. We just had a girl move in a couple hours ago.
> 
> We might be up tomorrow night though. The novice class lives!!!


 Unfortunately tommorrow not lookin good for me....But maybe next week unless I hit the road....


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

*On-Road Racing at Indy Slots Friday 06/19/2009*​Classes include...
*Vintage Trans Am, Mini Coopers, 17.5 Foam TC*​*Racing starts at 7pm. Please call in your entry if running late.*

On-road practice every Thursday evening!!

Indy Slots Inc 
317-787-7568 
5135 S Emerson Ave, 
Indianapolis, IN 46237
(http://www.mapquest.com/maps?address=5135+S+Emerson+Ave,+&zipcode=46237)​
Projected roll call for Friday 06/19/2009.

*17.5 Foam TC (4 cars last week)*
Projected 5+ (averaging 7 cars for last 12 weeks)

*1/18 Rally(0 cars last week) - Slash (0 cars last week)*
Projected ??

*Mini Coopers: (6 cars last week!!)*
Projected 6+ (averaging 6 cars for last 7 weeks)
Possible NOVICE Mini-Cooper class THIS FRIDAY

*VTA: (15 cars last week!)*
Projected 14+ (averaging 17+ cars in 2009)


----------



## GHBECK

IndyRC_Racer said:


> I would like to add some additional comments on Friday night racing.
> 
> Our VTA turn-outs are double to triple what we were getting last year at this time. I don't recall if we were even getting any Mini Coopers last summer and we definately weren't getting foam TC. I think we have a good core group of racers at Slots, and I see a lot of people having fun. We have parents bringing their kids to race which is also great to see. No need to worry about numbers right now as they will pick back up when it starts to get colder.
> 
> As to the tire debate, what I want is to buy inexpensive foam tires *LOCALLY*. While online buying is fine, not everyone can or will buy online. I think it is important that our local hobby stores (Indy Slots/Hobbytown) stock whatever tires we are using. It would be nice to actually buy replacement tires if needed on a race night.
> 
> What I'm suggesting is that we should work with our local hobby stores to make sure that they can stock a reasonable supply of foam tires for our 17.5 racing at Indy Slots.
> ----------
> On a separate note, I would like to run 17.5 rubber on PARKING LOT with 2-door sports car bodies. If anyone is interested in running this class, we can run it at the parking lot track at Hobbytown North on Sundays.



What's wrong with 13.5, it's seems to me just the right speed for a "pro" class. I personally would run 10.5 or even more if others would. 17.5 seems right for Slot's size, but outdoor on a slightly larger track, I personally feel it's the perfect combo w/ 2cell.

Rubber tires need to be replaced periodically, if you want to be fast. They breakdown over time, but they don't chunk or change rollout (neglectable amount anyway). I'm neutral, but I lean more towards foams on carpet for sure, it's just better mane'...


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I enjoy running realistic bodies with relatively low maintenance tires. Some other tracks are running 17.5/Lipo with HPI X-pattern tires using 2-door realistic looking sport's car race bodies. I believe they are calling this class RCGT. I would love to run this class locally, but realistically it probably would be too close in speed to VTA indoors at Indy Slots

I want to emphasize that I'm not suggesting we run the RCGT class at Indy Slots. I think that VTA is a better choice for "slower speed" racing at Slots. If I choose to run RCGT, I will mostly likely travel to another track. And for value racing on rubber tires, nothing really beats Mini-Cooper racing.

-------------------------------------

As far as racing outdoors on a larger track, I agree that 13.5 or 10.5 with rubber tires are good options. I've personally raced both options and I'll probably stick with 13.5 for now.


----------



## BadSign

What chassis are most of you running in the cooper class? I see the M03, the 03-R, the 03-L. I'm starting to research for next fall.


----------



## Railroader

BadSign said:


> What chassis are most of you running in the cooper class? I see the M03, the 03-R, the 03-L. I'm starting to research for next fall.


Are pigs starting to fly?!?! Has hades frozen over?!?!

Right now the M-03R is the chassis of choice. It comes with all of the parts to make either a s,m, or l length chassis (simple insert in middle of chassis). And since it doesn't come with a body you can buy any length body you want.

But... the M-05 chassis is about to be released and it will be the chassis to run as it has all of the benefits of the M-03 chassis but a lower center of gravity.

If you search back in this thread there are many posts weighing the merits of one chassis kit over another.


----------



## Railroader

IndyRC_Racer said:


> I enjoy running realistic bodies with relatively low maintenance tires. Some other tracks are running 17.5/Lipo with HPI X-pattern tires using 2-door realistic looking sport's car race bodies. I believe they are calling this class RCGT. I would love to run this class locally, but realistically it probably would be too close in speed to VTA indoors at Indy Slots
> 
> I want to emphasize that I'm not suggesting we run the RCGT class at Indy Slots. I think that VTA is a better choice for "slower speed" racing at Slots. If I choose to run RCGT, I will mostly likely travel to another track. And for value racing on rubber tires, nothing really beats Mini-Cooper racing.
> 
> -------------------------------------
> 
> As far as racing outdoors on a larger track, I agree that 13.5 or 10.5 with rubber tires are good options. I've personally raced both options and I'll probably stick with 13.5 for now.


Personally I'd LOVE to start a TCS GT3 class running, but with the body and weight rules of the GT2 class.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Basically the M03 kit can be configured as a short, medium, or long wheel based car. This is achieved by using none, short, or long chassis spacer. The rest of the car remains the same. The biggest difference between the 3 options are the body choices. The short version uses a Rover Mini body, medium can use the Swift or Honda body, and the long uses the more modern BMW Cooper body. We have seen drivers win with every combination, so it all comes down to personal preferance.

The M03-R is a good value since it comes with all of the hop-up parts you would want, such as aluminum steering knuckles. It doesn't come with a body, speed control or motor. You can also buy an M03-L kit that comes with a body, motor and a decent speed control. However, some kits do not come with a full set of bearing and may come with friction dampners. We have seen drivers buy a complete RTR kit and race it the same day with good results.

Tamiya will soon release their new M-chassis, the M05. You may want to hold off on a purchase until those become available. No matter what you do, remember that pretty much every M-chassis can be competitive with basic electronics and inexpensive batteries. I have done quite well using a $50 LRP speed control and $30 4200 NIHM stick batteries.


----------



## camgomez

Railroader said:


> Personally I'd LOVE to start a TCS GT3 class running, but with the body and weight rules of the GT2 class.


Now that would be a class I would switch to imediately and it might be almost as fun as mini cooper. I had a small atempt to start one but with out the only tamiya chassis rule to get more people to run.


----------



## smokefan

Kyle and I where gonna come down Fri night for some VTA, But I scored wkend tickets for the race at Mid Ohio so we are heading there. We will see ya soon though.


----------



## BadSign

Railroader said:


> Are pigs starting to fly?!?! Has hades frozen over?!?!
> 
> Right now the M-03R is the chassis of choice. It comes with all of the parts to make either a s,m, or l length chassis (simple insert in middle of chassis). And since it doesn't come with a body you can buy any length body you want.
> 
> But... the M-05 chassis is about to be released and it will be the chassis to run as it has all of the benefits of the M-03 chassis but a lower center of gravity.
> 
> If you search back in this thread there are many posts weighing the merits of one chassis kit over another.





IndyRC_Racer said:


> Basically the M03 kit can be configured as a short, medium, or long wheel based car. This is achieved by using none, short, or long chassis spacer. The rest of the car remains the same. The biggest difference between the 3 options are the body choices. The short version uses a Rover Mini body, medium can use the Swift or Honda body, and the long uses the more modern BMW Cooper body. We have seen drivers win with every combination, so it all comes down to personal preferance.
> 
> The M03-R is a good value since it comes with all of the hop-up parts you would want, such as aluminum steering knuckles. It doesn't come with a body, speed control or motor. You can also buy an M03-L kit that comes with a body, motor and a decent speed control. However, some kits do not come with a full set of bearing and may come with friction dampners. We have seen drivers buy a complete RTR kit and race it the same day with good results.
> 
> Tamiya will soon release their new M-chassis, the M05. You may want to hold off on a purchase until those become available. No matter what you do, remember that pretty much every M-chassis can be competitive with basic electronics and inexpensive batteries. I have done quite well using a $50 LRP speed control and $30 4200 NIHM stick batteries.


With a new car coming, I'm sure there will be some used 03-R's up for sale in the near future. This could be promising later this summer.


----------



## Crptracer

Ran 13.5/Rubber tonight what a handfull for slots...The layout is decent for speed and passing I was running at 5.52 FDR for rubber....13.5 is to much for slots,However it makes it alittle fun to work the car around throw a GT style body on there and it would be interesting however it dosent crossover well from track to track but not sure that matters...17.5 would be better but the extra horses add's alittle extra....I say try it and see what you think....Rubber tire is kind of insulting to the carpet as it does pickup the traction as you will see if you guys run it cause it balls up in your body....I still think Foam is the best bet but given my situation of leaving town for work its now in your guys hands to decide.......


----------



## Crptracer

Thanks to BlackTiger for coming out and running at slots tonight....Hope to make it to Dayton to run at your track....Hope ya have a safe trip back to Ohio...


----------



## Crptracer

BADSIGN Bob Yelle has your tires.....


----------



## BadSign

Crptracer said:


> BADSIGN Bob Yelle has your tires.....


Thanks man. PM me the price.


----------



## Railroader

Crptracer said:


> Ran 13.5/Rubber tonight what a handfull for slots...The layout is decent for speed and passing I was running at 5.52 FDR for rubber....13.5 is to much for slots,However it makes it alittle fun to work the car around throw a GT style body on there and it would be interesting however it dosent crossover well from track to track but not sure that matters...17.5 would be better but the extra horses add's alittle extra....I say try it and see what you think....Rubber tire is kind of insulting to the carpet as it does pickup the traction as you will see if you guys run it cause it balls up in your body....I still think Foam is the best bet but given my situation of leaving town for work its now in your guys hands to decide.......


Don't worry, the parking lot season is only a couple months and then they'll be running 17.5 foams when the indoor season picks back up.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I picked up the HPI LED Super Light System (http://www.hpiracing.com/products/en/30504/) last night and installed it in my _"Just for fun"_ car. The HPI kit is a complete system and retails for about $115-120. The Tamiya TLU system (http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0095p?FVPROFIL=&FVSEARCH=TAMIYA+tlu) is a bit more expensive since you have to buy the control unit separately and additional lights to equal what comes with the HPI system.

As far as the HPI system goes, it comes with 2 sets of fronts lights, a complete rear set of lights, an ambient light sensor, and a muffler light. Here is a breakdown of the lights.

You get 2 front light sets or a set for the right and left. Each set has a large amber led (front turn), small amber led (side turn), primary white led, secondary white led, and blue led. All lights are connected to a single wiring harness, which makes connecting them to the control unit easy. The only drawback to this setup is there is no easy way to remove a single led.

The rear light set comes as a single set for the right and left. It comes with 2 red brake leds, 2 red leds (for when the headlights are one), and 2 amber leds (rear turn). Again all lights are connected to a single harness.

The kit also includes a separate red led for exhaust lighting, and an ambient light sensor that can be used to automatically turn the lights on when it gets dark.

The HPI system comes with 2 units. The first unit attaches between the battery and receiver and the control unit connects to all the lights. The 2 units connect to each other with a easy to remove harness. The instructions suggest to mount the control unit on the inside of the roof. The unit was easily held in place with double-sided tape (which was not included). The unit itself has no on/off switch and is controlled with the on/off switch of the speed control. The unit does have support for channel 3 which can be used to turn the lights on/off from the transmitter.

Overall I am pleased with this kit since it came with all the lights I wanted. It has 5 different modes of operation from regular lights to flashing front lights, so it could be set for a street car or pace car. Since the kit included 2 blue lights, you could also setup a police/emergency vehicle as well. I would like to compare this kit to the Tamiya TLU unit to see how they stack up.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Since we have had quite a number of posts since yesterday (including my long HPI LED system review), here is a reminder of racing tonight...

*On-Road Racing at Indy Slots Friday 06/19/2009*​Classes include...
*Vintage Trans Am, Mini Coopers, 17.5 Foam TC*​*Racing starts at 7pm. Please call in your entry if running late.*

On-road practice every Thursday evening!!

Indy Slots Inc 
317-787-7568 
5135 S Emerson Ave, 
Indianapolis, IN 46237
(http://www.mapquest.com/maps?address=5135+S+Emerson+Ave,+&zipcode=46237)​


----------



## Crptracer

BadSign said:


> Thanks man. PM me the price.



$ 0.00....All sales final:thumbsup:


----------



## Crptracer

Brock......Kenny said he would give you the battery next week....He said you would know what he was talking about...


----------



## Blacktiger355

Thanks Crptracer, I had a good time even though I was having the battery problems. We made it back to Dayton safe and sound. Check your PM's as well.

Thanks again for the great company and hospitality.


----------



## Crptracer

Blacktiger355 said:


> Thanks Crptracer, I had a good time even though I was having the battery problems. We made it back to Dayton safe and sound. Check your PM's as well.
> 
> Thanks again for the great company and hospitality.


....Good to hear your trip went allright and man that track is big....


----------



## Blacktiger355

Yes sir, told you the lanes were huge!...LOL


----------



## Railroader

IndyRC_Racer said:


> I picked up the HPI LED Super Light System (http://www.hpiracing.com/products/en/30504/) last night and installed it in my _"Just for fun"_ car. The HPI kit is complete system and retails for about $115-120. The Tamiya TLU system (http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0095p?FVPROFIL=&FVSEARCH=TAMIYA+tlu) is a bit more expensive since you have to buy the control unit separately and addtional lights to equal what comes with the HPI system.
> 
> As far as the HPI system goes, it comes with 2 sets of fronts lights, a complete rear set of lights, an ambient light sensor, and a muffler light. Here is a breakdown of the lights.
> 
> You get 2 front light sets or a set for the right and left. Each set has a large amber led (front turn), small amber led (side turn), primary white led, secondary white led, and blue led. All lights are connected to a single wiring harness, which makes connecting them to the control unit easy. The only drawback to this setup is there is no easy way to remove a single led.
> 
> The rear light set comes as a single set for the right and left. It comes with 2 red brake leds, 2 red leds (for when the headlights are one), and 2 amber leds (rear turn). Again all lights are connected to a single harness.
> 
> The kit also includes a separate red led for exhaust lighting, and an ambient light sensor that can be used to automatically turn the lights on when it gets dark.
> 
> The HPI system comes with 2 units. The first unit attaches between the battery and receiver and the control unit connects to all the lights. The 2 units connect to each other with a easy to remove harness. The instructions suggest to mount the control unit on the inside of the roof. The unit was easily held in place with double-sided tape (which was not included). The unit itself has no on/off switch and is controlled with the on/off switch of the speed control. The unit does have support for channel 3 which can be used to turn the lights on/off from the transmitter.
> 
> Overall I am pleased with this kit since it came with all the lights I wanted. It has 5 different modes of operation from regular lights to flashing front lights, so it could be set for a street car or pace car. Since the kit included 2 blue lights, you could also setup a police/emergency vehicle as well. I would like to compare this kit to the Tamiya TLU unit to see how they stack up.


Awesome review!

Thanks.


----------



## Railroader

Last minute reminder: I am bringing two novices tonight with me! Let's get this novice class going. I am also bringing a spare mini Cooper to rent - $10/ night, plus the cost of broken parts.


----------



## Railroader

Great night of racing! The girls had a blast. Musu was beside herself on the ride home because she won her first race.


----------



## Railroader

I picked up a 1/16th Slash VXL tonight. Talk about fun! It is perfectly sized for Indy Slots. Perhaps even a bit too fast out of the box.


The rules we are working with right now for the Slash 1/16th class is BOX STOCK except for the radio and battery.
You can run any radio system and battery connectors.
You are allowed any 6-cell NiMH or 2-cell LiPo battery.
You can only run the gears in the box. (might allow smaller pinions)
Stock ESC only.
You can NOT modify the chassis, shocks, springs, or body in anyway.
Stock pre-glued unmodified tires only.
Stock servo only.
Can change shock oils.
Must use motor plugs - can NOT solder directly to the ESC.
Reverse is allowed
No hop ups allowed!!!

Here is the reasoning with allowing any 6-cell NiMH or 2-cell LiPo battery: With the 6-cell 1200 MAh battery it is wicked fast. WICKED FAST!!! You must use brakes in the turns or you WILL traction roll. I plan on running the stock batteries until they are dead. I am telling you, out of the box with one battery this thing is FAST.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here are the Qualifying results for Friday 06/19/2009

VTA (On-Road)
Pos...Laps........Time....Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....33...5m01.841..(2)..Greg Cobb
....2....33...5m02.518..(2)..Mark Lyons
....3....33...5m04.034..(2)..Brock Lyons
....4....33...5m05.062..(2)..Brian Smith
....5....33...5m07.646..(1)..Bob Cordell
....6....32...5m04.906..(1)..Charlie Arterburn
....7....31...5m01.774..(2)..Ben Moss
....8....31...5m04.586..(2)..Brian VanderVeen
....9....30...5m03.062..(1)..Steve Martin
...10....30...5m07.584..(2)..Steve Larracey
...11....29...5m07.002..(1)..Chuck Ray
...12....28...5m00.531..(1)..John Armuth

Monster Truck/Slash
Pos...Laps........Time....Name
--------------------------------------------
No entries

1/18 Vehicles
Pos...Laps........Time....Name
--------------------------------------------
No entries

Mini Cooper (On-Road)
Pos...Laps........Time....Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....29...5m09.533..(1)..Mark LYons
....2....28...5m07.914..(2)..Bob Yelle
....3....26...5m04.711..(2)..Tom Johnson
....4....26...5m06.521..(2)..Doug James
....5....26...5m09.609..(2)..Chuck Ray
....6....18...5m09.829..(2)..Musu Scott (Novice Heat)
....7....17...5m13.249..(1)..Ellie VanderVeen (Novice Heat)
....8....10...4m37.212..(2)..Mychanda (Novice Heat)


17.5 Lipo Foam TC (On-Road)
Pos...Laps........Time....Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....37...5m11.903..(1)..Brock Lyons
....2....36...5m00.99...(1)..Charlie Arterburn
....3....25...3m38.041..(2)..Mark Lyons
....4....06...1m09.163..(1)..Brian VanderVeen


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here are the Race results for Friday 06/19/2009

17.5 Lipo Foam TC Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....37...5m04.531..*Brock Lyons*
....2....2....36...5m01.451..Charlie Arterburn
....3....3....16...2m35.244..Mark Lyons
....4....4....00...0m00.000..Brian VanderVeen (DNS)

Monster Truck/Slash Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
No entries


1/18th Vehicle
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
No entries

Mini Cooper - Novice Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....17...4m56.399..*Musu Scott*
....2....2....13...5m07.176..Ellie VanderVeen
....3....3....12...5m09.630..Mychanda

Mini Cooper - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....29...5m02.123..*Mark Lyons*
....2....5....26...5m03.945..Chuck Ray
....3....4....26...5m09.115..Doug James
....4....3....25...5m01.289..Tom Johnson
....5....2....25...5m10.736..Bob Yelle

Vintage Trans Am - B Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....31...5m04.550..*Ben Moss (Bump to A)*
....2....2....31...5m07.410..*Brian VanderVeen (Bump to A)*
....3....4....29...5m02.567..Steve Larracey
....4....6....20...5m01.664..John Armuth
....5....5....05...1m02.008..Chuck Ray
....6....3....00...0m00.000..Steve Martin (DNF)

Vintage Trans Am - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....3....54...8m06.720..*Brock Lyons*
....2....5....54...8m07.898..Bob Cordell
....3....1....53...8m00.759..Greg Cobb
....4....4....51...8m01.434..Brian Smith
....5....6....50...8m00.666..Charlie Arterburn
....6....8....50...8m06.505..Brian VanderVeen
....7....7....47...7m59.882..Ben Moss
....8....2....06...0m59.728..Mark Lyons


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Quick racing recap from Friday 6/19/09

Thanks to car owner Tom Johnson for providing all the cars in the Novice Mini-Cooper heat. We need to start calling him TJ Racing. Good job to the 3 racers last night.

In the Mini Cooper A-Main, we had Mark Lyons TQ'ed with a M03-Medium/Honda body, Bob Yelle with a M03-Short/Rover Cooper 2nd, and Tom Johnson in a M03-Long/BMW Cooper. Mark Lyons had his car working well to take the win. Chuck Ray and Doug James drove from the back to take 2nd & 3rd. Tom Johnson had a bad lap late which dropped him to 4th and Bob Yelle was fighting traction roll to finish 5th.

In Foam TC 17.5, Brock had the steady hand and drove cleanly to take the win. Charlie Arterburn was shaking down new electronics in his TC4 but still ended up a very close 2nd. Mark Lyons and Brian VanderVeen found the barriers a few times too many and both dropped out early.

In the VTA B Main, it was a decent battle between Ben Moss and Brian VanderVeen. Even though Ben made a few mistakes late, he was still able to take the win. Brian was able to close the gap lap but could have used 1 more minute and ended 2nd. Steve Larracey was sorting out his setup after switching to 21.5/lipo and ended 3rd. 

In the VTA A Main, top 6 were qualified within 1 lap so it was anyone's race to win. TQ Greg Cobb had a fast car all night but tangled with Mark Lyons on the 1st lap. Mark got the worst of the incident and later dropped out at lap 6. Greg fell back to 8th but only made 1 more mistake and ended up 3rd. Brock Lyons (3) and Bob Cordell (5) took advantage to jump out in front. Brock had a 14 second lap 19 and Bob jumped out to the lead. Bob looked like he was going to build up a decent lead, but a few unforced errors allow Brock to catch up. Bob had back to back bad laps on 43/44 which allowed Brock back into the lead. Brock made one more mistake on the last lap but Bob didn't have enough time to capitalize and finished a close 2nd with Brock taking the win.

Traction was a up in the main, which I found out the hard way. Note to self: don't clean your VTA tires with simple green, then motor spray, and apply Paragon 2 minutes before the main unless you want to test the slide characteristics of your roof.


----------



## BadSign

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Quick racing recap from Friday 6/19/09
> 
> Thanks to car owner Tom Johnson for providing all the cars in the Novice Mini-Cooper heat. We need to start calling him TJ Racing. Good job to the 3 racers last night.


A big thanks to Tom "Railroader" Johnson for loaning the car to Ellie last night. She had a great time with it and I am now looking into a Mini myself. I really enjoyed racing with Ben and Charlie in the B and A mains.


----------



## BadSign

Crptracer said:


> $ 0.00....All sales final:thumbsup:


Awesome! Thanks, Steve. I'll never believe any of those awful things Tom says about you again.


----------



## Railroader

Tom who?


----------



## rockin_bob13

I had a real good time last night. After the second turn in the Main, I think I came from 5th to 2nd behind the "Star". He definately had a faster car, and was pulling away. He got into some trouble partway in. I was able to get around clean and was fortunate enough to lead for quite awhile. Eventually, there was something that took me out of the lead and set me back quite a bit. To finish 1 second off the leader, I was happy with that. 

Come out and enjoy "Your Holiday" in the sun.

BC


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Just finished compiling some individual racer's VTA stats. 

-Congratulations to Brock Lyons for his first VTA A-main victory Friday at Indy Slots!! It is good to see our list of different A-main winners continue to grow. 
-Speaking of different winners, Greg Cobb also got his 1st VTA A-main victory Sunday in the Parking lot at Hobbytown North. Greg has set TQ a number of times at Indy Slots, so it is only a matter of time before he posts his first victory on Friday night.
-After taking a several weeks off, Ben Moss made the VTA A-main on Friday and posted one of his best finishes.
-Steve Larracey switched over to 21.5/lipo on Friday and posted one of his best VTA finishes. 
-Brian VanderVeen took full advantage of his B-Main bump up to post his best VTA A-main finish in 2009.

It was also good to see the Novice Mini-Cooper racers doing well. The younger racers are always a great reminder of how much fun we should all be having in this hobby.


----------



## Railroader

Musu almost has her car (new mini Cooper kit for her birthday) together. She's pretty geeked about racing it. Hope to put some paint on it tomorrow. She's become a Danica Patrick fan recently, so expect a paint scheme involving black and orange.

Mychanda really enjoyed last Friday and is looking to improve her lap count Friday. Hopefully we can get Ellie and/or another novice to come out and race with them. The rental Mini Cooper will be brought just in case. ($10+broken parts)

I'll be running the Cooper for sure, and possibly a VTA car if I can get mine rebuilt. 

And if anyone else has bought a 1/16th Slash VXL, we can get that class going. See our rules on the previous page. Basically box-stock. Other than swapping the radio, mine is box-stock. Adjusting the preload on the shocks has kept mine from traction rolling.

Also, drifting in the parking lot after racing is over!!! :woohoo:


----------



## cwoods34

Count me in for stock foam and VTA. Rebuilding diffs in both vehicles as I speak....er... type.

Who all is making plans for the 3 Rivers Festival VTA race?

1. Me
2. Brian Smith
3. You?!?!?!?


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

As far as the 3 Rivers Festival, let's see if we can talk to racer's this Friday and come up with a plan. The 3 Rivers Festival organizers are putting up a cash purse for the top 3 cars in the A-main. 
1st - $500
2nd - $250
3rd - $100

I am going to race this event, but not with the intent of winning. It should be a nice event outside with plenty to do outside of the racing. For more information on the festival, check out their website (http://www.trfonline.org/)


----------



## Railroader

That's a lot of money!!!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

*On-Road Racing at Indy Slots Friday 06/26/2009*​Classes include...
*Vintage Trans Am, Mini Coopers, 17.5 Foam TC*​*Racing starts at 7pm. Please call in your entry if running late.*

On-road practice every Thursday evening!!

Indy Slots Inc 
317-787-7568 
5135 S Emerson Ave, 
Indianapolis, IN 46237
(http://www.mapquest.com/maps?address=5135+S+Emerson+Ave,+&zipcode=46237)​
Projected roll call for Friday 06/26/2009.

*17.5 Foam TC (4 cars last week)*
Projected 4+ (averaging 6 cars for last 13 weeks)

*1/18 Rally(0 cars last week) - 1/16 Slash (1 car last week)*
Projected 1+ 1/16 Slash

*Mini Coopers: (8 cars last week!!)*
Projected 8+ (averaging 9 cars in 2009)
Projected 3+ NOVICE Mini-Cooper class THIS FRIDAY

*VTA: (12 cars last week!)*
Projected 12+ (averaging 17+ cars in 2009)


----------



## MicroRacerM18

I will not be able to race this week. See you next week!


----------



## Crptracer

Allright here is the list for sale giving all you guys first crack:

Tekin RS-$130..have 2 for sale
Transponder-$75
Servo KO PROPO-$75 have 2 for sale
Spektrum reciver-$80
21.5 novak-$70
17.5 Fantom-$70
Fantom 40c 5000 lipos-$100 have 2 for sale
DX3R radio w/reciver-$200
Tekin hotwire-$45.00
Ice charger+25a power supply-$175 have 2 combos for sale
Hakko soldering iron-orange flames-$80.00
Setup station(integy)w/setupboard and scales in aluminum case-$200
Racers Edge bag w/controller bag-$100
007 xray roller w/foam and rubber chassis-$200
009 xray roller foam w/almost complete rubber car-$650
Huge xray parts lot-$500
Rubber tire lot w/5 never opened sets-$250(20 sets)
Integy tool set and misc setup tools-$150

Send PM if interested


----------



## Scooter15

Dunno when Alex and I will be able to race again. Alex was selected for the All-Star baseball team :thumbsup: and things have been non-stop since :freak:.

Hopefully we'll see ya'll soon!


----------



## BadSign

I'm in for Friday night VTA. May have a novice racer with me, not sure.


----------



## Railroader

BadSign said:


> I'm in for Friday night VTA. May have a novice racer with me, not sure.


Musu got her car all together and painted tonight. I doubt she'll be able to sleep tonight. Mychanda is geeked about racing tomorrow too. Bring Ellie!!!


----------



## BadSign

For Sale:

One TC3 roller set up for VTA. Includes RPM extended front bumper, Parma foam bumper, HPI Vintage Tires, and almost new Pegasus Mach Racer (Mustang) body. Assorted parts included. No electronics. Make me an offer.

Will bring tomorrow night. PM me for pics.


----------



## Railroader

Awesome night of mini Cooper racing! I finally have the steering problem fixed, I just needed a new servo saver.

See you guys in two weeks. We're camping this week.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here are the Qualifying results for Friday 06/26/2009

VTA (On-Road)
Pos...Laps........Time....Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....34...5m03.112..(2)..Cody Woods
....2....33...5m03.710..(2)..Brian Smith
....3....33...5m06.533..(2)..Steve Martin
....4....33...5m07.811..(1)..Greg Cobb
....5....33...5m09.538..(1)..Brian VanderVeen
....6....32...5m00.112..(1)..Bob Cordell
....7....32...5m01.609..(1)..Charlie Arterburn
....8....31...5m03.537..(2)..Chuck Ray
....9....23...5m19.538..(1)..Kenny Sizemore


Monster Truck/Slash
Pos...Laps........Time....Name
--------------------------------------------
No entries

1/18 Vehicles
Pos...Laps........Time....Name
--------------------------------------------
No entries

Mini Cooper (On-Road)
Pos...Laps........Time....Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....28...5m09.849..(1)..Bob Yelle
....2....27...5m00.281..(2)..Chuck Ray
....3....27...5m09.872..(2)..Tom Johnson
....4....26...5m05.699..(2)..Doug James
....5....18...5m18.159..(2)..Musu Scott (Novice Racer)
....6....06...3m25.602..(1)..Mychanda (Novice Racer)


17.5 Lipo Foam TC (On-Road)
Pos...Laps........Time....Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....38...5m05.510..(1)..Charlie Arterburn (17.5 Foam)
....2....35...5m00.838..(2)..Bob Cordell (13.5 Rubber)
....3....35...5m04.745..(2)..Greg Cobb (13.5 Rubber)
....4....02...3m24.054..(1)..Cody Woods (17.5 Foam)


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here are the Race results for Friday 06/26/2009

17.5 Lipo Foam TC Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....38...5m04.736..*Charlie Arterburn* (17.5 Foam)
....2....4....37...5m00.217..Cody Woods (17.5 Foam)
....3....3....34...5m07.773..Greg Cobb (13.5 Rubber)
....4....2....14...2m01.000..Bob Cordell (13.5 Rubber)

Monster Truck/Slash Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
No entries


1/18th Vehicle
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
No entries


Mini Cooper - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....2....26...5m00.916..*Chuck Ray*
....2....3....26...5m01.326..Tom Johnson
....3....1....26...5m10.380..Bob Yelle
....4....4....24...5m09.649..Doug James
....5....5....10...4m34.832..Musu Scott (Novice Racer)
....6....6....06...4m49.561..Mychanda (Novice Racer)


Vintage Trans Am - B Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....34...5m08.155..*Bob Cordell (Bump to A)*
....2....3....32...5m00.113..*Chuck Ray (Bump to A)*
....3....2....32...5m01.992..*Charlie Arterburn (Racer vote to A)*
....4....4....25...5m06.209..Kenny Sizemore

Vintage Trans Am - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....53...8m04.843..*Cody Woods*
....2....6....52...8m00.582..Bob Cordell
....3....8....49...8m01.538..Charlie Arterburn
....4....5....47...7m58.109..Brian VanderVeen
....5....7....44...8m06.620..Chuck Ray
....6....2....39...6m22.638..Brian Smith
....7....3....37...6m24.803..Steve Martin
....8....4....10...1m48.156..Greg Cobb


----------



## smokefan

You guys are racing this Fri right? If so we should be down for some VTA action


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Should be the normal racing program this Friday.

-------------

Quick racing recap from Friday's racing. 

In Mini Cooper, Chuck Ray and Tom Johnson swapped leads a few times in the main. However Chuck had the car to beat and finished 1st. Tom made one too many mistakes and fell just a bit short on his dash to the line on the last lap. Bob Yelle got off to a slow start and fell a lap down, but drove a good last half to finish in 3rd and on the same lap as the leaders. Also the novice Mini-Cooper racers did a great job racing in the same main.

In the VTA B main, Bob Cordell made up for poor qualifying and jumped out to a big lead. Bob drove conservatively to take the win and bump to the A. 2nd bump up spot was a great battle between Chuck Ray and Charlie Arterburn. Both racers showed great sportsmanship by waiting for each other if they accidently bumped. Charlie looked to be waiting for a late race pass, and was showing Chuck great respect on the track. Unfortunately Charlie got hung up on a board late and lost any chance at 2nd. Chuck was able to pull away to finish 2nd and get the only other bump up to the A-main. However, the other VTA drivers recognized the great sportmanship that Charlie showed and awarded him with a 3rd bump up to the A-main.

In the VTA A-main, Cody Woods was the fast driver of the night. Cody drove a clean main and pulled out for the win. Bob Cordell showed he also had a fast car but taking his bump-up and finishing 2nd. Charlie Arterburn also was able to take advantage of his bump-up by staying out of trouble to finish 3rd from 8th place.

In the 17.5 foam class, it was a split between 13.5 rubber tire cars and 17.5 foam tire cars. Charlie had his car working well all night and finished 1st. Cody Woods made up for qualifying troubles to finish 2nd. Greg Cobb finished 3rd. It should be noted that the foam tire cars didn't seem to have too much of an advantage over the rubber tire cars. It might be possible to run both types of TC cars at the same time.


----------



## Railroader

IndyRC_Racer said:


> In Mini Cooper, Chuck Ray and Tom Johnson swapped leads a few times in the main. However Chuck had the car to beat and finished 1st. Tom made one too many mistakes and fell just a bit short on his dash to the line on the last lap. Bob Yelle got off to a slow start and fell a lap down, but drove a good last half to finish in 3rd and on the same lap as the leaders. Also the novice Mini-Cooper racers did a great job racing in the same main.


I gotta say, Bob Yelle showed some true sportsmanship when during a crash between the two of us he waited for me to get marshaled and allowed me to go ahead of him. Very classy gentleman! :thumbsup:


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I just finished compiling the stats for Friday racing. Here are some quick racer/class stats for Friday Night On-Road racing at Indy Slots.

*Racer Stats*
-Newest VTA racer at Indy Slots is Kenny Sizemore. This brings the total number of racers to run the VTA class at Slots to 81.
If any new to VTA racers needs setup help or advice on how to break-in new tires, feel free to ask. Popular chassis that have won VTA at Slots include the TC5, TC4, TC3, HPI Pro 4 so someone should be able to answer questions.
- After taking 2 weeks off, Cody Woods won the VTA A-main with his FT TC4.
- Brian VanderVeen posted his best VTA finish of 2009.
- Chuck Ray bumped up to the A-Main to post his best VTA finish ever.

*Class Stats*
While summer tends to draw racers outside, we have continued to have a dedicated group of racers in a number of classes.

- Mini Cooper has been averaging 6 entries over the last 2 months. Tom Johnson has also helped keep novice racing alive by sponsoring multiple racers and even bringing a spare car for anyone to use.
-17.5 Foam has averaged 6 entries since the class started 14 weeks ago. With the successful running of 17.5 foam and 13.5 rubber tires last week, I expect that we will see more cars in this class. Maybe we can call the class Stock Touring??
-VTA has been the most successful class over the past year, averaging 13 racers over the last 55 weeks. After 26 weeks in 2009, we are averaging 16 racers. 

Remember that 3 cars makes a class at Indy Slots. If there is a car class that you are interested in, come out with 2 of your friends and try out your hand at racing.


----------



## cwoods34

I certainly don't mind running my stock foam alongside the superstock rubber cars, but there is a noticeable difference in speed. Even with the setup I ran Friday (which definitely needs fine-tuning) I was a tad faster than Greg and Bob's vehicles. I'm not sure how they were in terms of setup, though. I do remember Greg was considerate in letting us foam guys pass, but they shouldn't have to be pulling over every 3-4 laps and hurting their lap times like that.

As long as the rubber guys don't mind, I don't think it's a problem if there aren't enough of either car to run them together. Like I told Greg, I just want to have the car on the track, whether I race against similar vehicles or not. The best thing for improving ANYONE'S driving skill is simply more track-time. 

I'm always willing to turn the throttle back on my radio if it means that the cars will be evenly matched and provide a good race. Perhaps if we had an "ideal" setup on each car and ran them head to head for a comparison?

Ideas from anyone else? Hopefully we can at least have 3 of each in order to separate them. "Team Green" wasn't there, and I know they each have a foam car and a superstock rubber car from what I know.

Chuck's Mini Cooper certainly surprised me! Didn't realize he had a hot rod!


----------



## Lugnutz

IndyRC_ Racer you have a PM


----------



## BadSign

cwoods34 said:


> I'm always willing to turn the throttle back on my radio if it means that the cars will be evenly matched and provide a good race. Perhaps if we had an "ideal" setup on each car and ran them head to head for a comparison?


What about a handicap of some kind-like an ET race? I remember doing it that way a looonnggg time ago.

Also, thanks again to Brian "Indy" Smith for keeping us up on statistics and unofficially promoting the race program at Indy Slots. It takes a lot of extra time, but I think we can all agreee that it's paid big dividends over the winter.


----------



## Lugnutz

Indy, you have a PM


----------



## BadSign

CWoods- sent you a PM


----------



## cwoods34

BadSign - Your inbox is now 1 message heavier.


----------



## BadSign

ditto.


----------



## smokefan

Should be at least 4 of us heading down Fri nite for some VTA.


----------



## cwoods34

I should be there Friday, not sure which classes, though. I was thinking Mini Cooper and stock foam...... 

Although, with some out-of-town VTA racers I may have to try and defend last week's win


----------



## rockin_bob13

I'm bringing VTA Friday.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I will at least have my VTA car on Friday. Speaking of Friday....

*On-Road Racing at Indy Slots Friday 07/03/2009*​Current Classes include....
*Vintage Trans Am, Mini Coopers, 17.5 Foam TC*​
*Racing starts at 7pm. Please call in your entry if running late.*

On-road practice every Thursday evening!!

Indy Slots Inc 
317-787-7568 
5135 S Emerson Ave, 
Indianapolis, IN 46237
(http://www.mapquest.com/maps?address=5135+S+Emerson+Ave,+&zipcode=46237)​
Projected roll call for Friday 07/03/2009.

*17.5 Foam TC (4 cars last week)*
Projected 4+ (averaging 6 cars for last 14 weeks)

*1/18 Rally(0 cars last week) - 1/16 Slash (0 car last week)*
Projected?? 

*Mini Coopers: (6 cars last week!!)*
Projected 4+ (averaging 9 cars in 2009)

*VTA: (9 cars last week!)*
Projected 10+ (averaging 16+ cars in 2009)


----------



## MicroRacerM18

I will be unable to attend.

I will resume racing next week.


----------



## BadSign

I'm out as well (soccer), back next week for VTA and Mini-Cooper.


----------



## Crptracer

Rockie you have PM


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here are the Qualifying results for Friday 07/03/2009

VTA (On-Road)
Pos...Laps........Time....Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....34...5m08.058..(2)..Bob Cordell
....2....33...5m08.509..(2)..Brian Smith
....3....32...5m02.425..(2)..Charlie Arterburn
....4....32...5m03.091..(1)..Greg Cobb
....5....32...5m09.436..(2)..Cory Christman
....6....31...5m04.515..(2)..Brock Lyons
....7....31...5m07.858..(1)..Cody Woods
....8....30...5m05.157..(1)..Ben Moss
....9....27...5m00.835..(2)..Jerry Barton
...10....26...5m08.065..(2)..Trevor Wimberly
...11....24...3m45.671..(2)..Mark Lyons
...12....24...5m02.337..(1)..Kyle Barton


Monster Truck/Slash
Pos...Laps........Time....Name
--------------------------------------------
No entries

1/18 Vehicles
Pos...Laps........Time....Name
--------------------------------------------
No entries

Mini Cooper (On-Road)
Pos...Laps........Time....Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....28...5m01.708..(2)..Bob Yelle
....2....27...5m10.775..(1)..Mark Lyons
....3....27...5m13.981..(2)..Chuck Ray
....4....20...5m12.222..(1)..Mika Woodward


17.5 Lipo Foam TC (On-Road)
Pos...Laps........Time....Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....37...5m02.126..(1)..Cody Woods (17.5 Foam)
....2....35...5m00.865..(1)..Charlie Arterburn (17.5 Foam)
....3....34...5m06.036..(1)..Brock Lyons (13.5 Rubber)
....4....31...5m00.185..(2)..Greg Cobb (13.5 Rubber)


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here are the Race results for Friday 07/03/2009

17.5 Lipo Foam TC Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....37...5m01.930..*Cody Woods* (17.5 Foam)
....2....2....36...5m04.960..Charlie Arterburn (17.5 Foam)
....3....4....31...5m04.521..Greg Cobb
....4....3....29...5m03.057..Brock Lyons

Monster Truck/Slash Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
No entries


1/18th Vehicle
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
No entries


Mini Cooper - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....27...5m02.912..*Bob Yelle*
....2....3....26...5m05.182..Chuck Ray
....3....2....15...3m06.023..Mark Lyons
....4....4....12...3m24.695..Mika Woodward

Vintage Trans Am - B Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....33...5m05.771..*Cody Woods (Bump to A)*
....2....5....32...5m02.786..*Mark Lyons (Bump to A)*
....3....3....27...5m11.627..Jerry Barton
....4....4....20...3m42.067..Trevor Wimberly
....5....2....16...2m34.039..Ben Moss
....6....6....xx...xmxx.xxx..Kyle Barton (DNS)


Vintage Trans Am - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....7....53...8m02.928..*Cody Woods*
....2....1....53...8m04.975..Bob Cordell
....3....4....52...8m07.152..Greg Cobb
....4....3....51...8m01.328..Charlie Arterburn
....5....5....51...8m02.361..Cory Christman
....6....2....51...8m07.860..Brian Smith
....7....8....34...5m42.237..Mark Lyons
....8....6....14...2m13.237..Brock Lyons


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Quick racing recap from Friday July 03, 2009

-Mini Cooper main started off with a great battle between the top 3 racers - Bob Yelle, Chuck Ray & Mark Lyons. All 3 racers had the lead at least once in the first 5 laps. Unfortunately for Mark Lyons, his battery fell flat on lap 8 and he fell off the place finishing 3rd. Bob and Chuck continued their battle at the front. Bob had a fast car in a straight line, but it had a bit too much roll in the corners. Chuck was able to carve up the infield to build enough lead to hold off Bob in the straights. The results show that Chuck had a 21 second lap 19, but I don't recall that. Regardless, Bob and Chuck had a great battle going the entire race. Chuck had a few bobbles late and finished in 2nd only a few seconds back (and 1 lap down??). Bob finished in 1st. Regardless of the order, it was a fun race to watch.

- VTA B main was setup for 2 bump ups to the A main. Again it looked like there was going to be a 3 way battle for the bump-up positions. Cody Woods made up for a bit of bad luck in qualifying by jumping out to a big lead early. Cody eventually finished 1st. Ben Moss and Mark Lyons were both fighting handling issues, but were putting on an interesting battle on the track. Ben was in 2nd and fighting a bit of a push. Ben was able to hold a tight line giving Mark very little room to pass. Mark's car appeared to be a bit loose, and loose is fast. However it appeared that Mark's car was a bit too loose. Mark was able to catch up to Ben a few times, but clipped the boards and fell back. Unfortunately on lap 16 Cody tangled with Ben, sending Ben's car onto a board. Looked like Ben zigged when Cody thought he would zag. This allowed Mark to move up to 2nd where he would ulimately finish. Ben wasn't able to finish another lap and finished 3rd.

VTA A-main started out very well with all the driver's doing a great job with side-by-side racing. TQ Bob Cordell held the lead for the 1st 5 laps, but clipped a board at the end of the straight allowed 2 place Brian Smith to take the lead. Brian held the lead for a few laps, but was fighting loose car and eventually fell back in the field. Bob took the lead back. At this point I'm not sure who was in 2nd place, it was either Greg Cobb or Cody Woods. Cody had a fast car and eventually was able to pass Greg and Bob to take 1st. Bob ended up a close 2nd, and Greg was 3rd.

- "Stock" Touring car saw the 17.5 foam cars of Cody and Charlie finish 1/2 and the 13.5 Rubber cars of Greg and Brock finish 3/4.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Special thanks to the Lafayette, IN drivers for making the trip down to Slots on Friday. They noted that they were used to running more open tracks, but enjoyed the competition at Indy Slots. After making a few adjustments to their TC3/4's, they all were able to dial in the additional steering needed to and Indy Slots. We look forward to see them back in the future.


----------



## BadSign

Okay, quick question for you mini guys. Are the HPI mini bodies legal, and will the fit the M03 chassis? right now I have mine set up for the short wheelbase.

Also, is everyone using the silvercan motor?


----------



## cwoods34

Yes, we run the full TCS rules except for any body designed for a "mini" chassis (including HPI's Civic body), or in my case the Lunchbox body a.k.a. "Shaggin' Wagon" that I got to fit. 

And the silver motor we all use is the Tamiya 540J "silvercan". Doug has them in stock for $22 or so.


----------



## smokefan

Had a great time racing and Kyle and I will be back down soon.
Brian any info you care to share for our TC3 please pm it to me I sure would appreciate it. 

Thanks again


----------



## BadSign

Did you guys get that screw changed on the servo saver last night, and did it help?


----------



## smokefan

we ground it down and yes it did thanks for your help.


----------



## smokefan

Indy you have a PM


----------



## Railroader

BadSign said:


> Okay, quick question for you mini guys. Are the HPI mini bodies legal, and will the fit the M03 chassis? right now I have mine set up for the short wheelbase.
> 
> Also, is everyone using the silvercan motor?


Indy Slots allows HPI bodies, but all other rules are Tamiya TCS rules. The motor is specified in the rules.

http://www.tamiyausa.com/tcs/rules.php#mini


----------



## BadSign

Took my Mini out for a test drive today, had tons of slop in the steering- wouln't center. Is that typical of the stock plastic servo saver?


----------



## Railroader

BadSign said:


> Took my Mini out for a test drive today, had tons of slop in the steering- wouln't center. Is that typical of the stock plastic servo saver?


There shouldn't be much slop in the servo saver, and there will be a minor amount in the ball cups as well. The "C" in the servo saver should be tight within the servo saver. You can tighten it up with some pliers. You don't want tight steering in the mini coopers. There should always be a little slop.

The non-centering issue could be from too much toe out/in. I have 0º toe in/out.


----------



## Railroader

Should be getting another new girl moving in this Thursday. Looks like the loaner cooper is no longer available until I acquire another one. So I should pretty much have a novice class every time I show up to race!


----------



## BadSign

Railroader said:


> There shouldn't be much slop in the servo saver, and there will be a minor amount in the ball cups as well. The "C" in the servo saver should be tight within the servo saver. You can tighten it up with some pliers. You don't want tight steering in the mini coopers. There should always be a little slop.
> 
> The non-centering issue could be from too much toe out/in. I have 0º toe in/out.


Hmm. It needed constant adjustments with the trim, so I think I need to try another servo.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

*On-Road Racing at Indy Slots Friday 07/10/2009*​Current Classes include....
*Vintage Trans Am, Mini Coopers, 17.5 Foam TC*​
*Racing starts at 7pm. Please call in your entry if running late.*

On-road practice every Thursday evening!!

Indy Slots Inc 
317-787-7568 
5135 S Emerson Ave, 
Indianapolis, IN 46237
(http://www.mapquest.com/maps?address=5135+S+Emerson+Ave,+&zipcode=46237)​
Projected roll call for Friday 07/10/2009.

*17.5 Foam TC (4 cars last week)*
Projected 4+ (averaging 6 cars for last 15 weeks)

*1/18 Rally(0 cars last week) - 1/16 Slash (0 car last week)*
Projected?? 

*Mini Coopers: (6 cars last week!!)*
Projected 4+ (averaging 9 cars in 2009)
Novice Mini Cooper Heat this week!!

*VTA: (12 cars last week!)*
Projected 10+ (averaging 16+ cars in 2009)


----------



## BadSign

Don't think I'll be there Friday. Daughter has two softball games and my charger blew out...


----------



## mGraves

Hi everyone,

I haven't been able to make it down to Slots in awhile....glad to here they are getting some onroad and offroad guys showing up. I might have to dust of my Slash and come race soon. I also wanted everyone to know that there is a new track opening up in Indy. I went down and ran a few laps with my pancar tonight and I'm trying to get the word out to everyone. I know you guys are running onroad, but if you have anything you want to race on the new oval or are up for some onroad action bring it out and have some fun. The track is located on the east end of the Marion County Fairgrounds on the southside of INDY. It's a paved oval with a 500+ foot runline. They will be running Sliders, Pancars, VTA, Touring Cars, Slash.....whatever...Nitro or Electric. 3 cars make a class. They just reworked and resealed the pavement for a smooth racing surface. They have a concession stand, AMB Scoring, a timing tower, and a huge driver's stand. There will also be a dirt oval inside the paved oval. The plans are to open a carpet oval and onroad track this winter, but it won't happen unless we get some people racing and supporting this track. I would like to see you guys all come out and support they track. Having a BIG indoor oval and onroad track this winter would be cool. Here are some pics and links to the discussion thread. First oval race will be AUGUST 8th and I believe there will be an open practice Friday night under the lights on August 7th. Speak up on the onroad...I'm sure they will start running around the same time. Start building your oval and onroad cars now and come race!!! These pics are not the newest....they have done a lot of work with the retaining walls, driver's stand stairs, ect. The first picture is to show you the size, that's before the track was resealed. It's a nice facility. Like I said....I'm not trying to steal slots business....just getting the word out so we all have more tracks to run on.

Hobbytalk Discussion Thread: http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=252984

Website: www.rcarassociation.org


----------



## Railroader

Good night of racing even though my arch-nemesis was able to eek out an extra lap and beat me. I'l get you Doug James.

Mini Coopers were a blast as always. Everyone was laughing and racing clean.

Our cooper novice class ran once again with a new girl who had never touched and RC car before. She said she had a great time and is looking forward to her next race.

VTA and Foam 17.5 LiPo ran as well. Numbers were light due to the big race to the North and the good weather outside. A couple guys were practicing the Slashes out back.

See you guys next week!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I hope someone grabbed the results or at least can give me a run down of the finishing order.


----------



## PDK RACING

*A Main*



IndyRC_Racer said:


> I hope someone grabbed the results or at least can give me a run down of the finishing order.


Vta A main 
1. Mark lyons Team Green putting the smack down great job...
2. ??? 
3. Brandon Scobell with the bumblebee left the partime job to get the old stinger out.


----------



## Railroader

I didn't pay too much attention to the VTA class and even less to the Foam Class, sorry.

I think this is how the mini Coopers qualified:
1. Mark Lyons
2. Bob yelle
3. Tom Johnson
4. Chuck Ray
5. Doug James
6. Steve Larracey

Novice coopers qualifying:
1. Musu Scott
2. Mychanda Russel
3. Fortee Williams

And the finals were:
Mini Coopers:
1. Mark Lyons
2. Bob Yelle
3. Chuck Ray
4. Doug James
5. Tom Johnson
6. Steve Larracey

Novice coopers:
1. Musu Scott
2. Mychanda Russel
3. Fortee Williams


----------



## Railroader

Oh, and after hours parking lot drifting was a blast as well. Though I do need to apologize to Houston for crashing into him so often. I was trying to follow him and kept crashing into him. 

I need to practice more at home


----------



## smokefan

Kyle and I and maybe a couple others should be down Fri for some VTA action 
Indy Slots style.


----------



## Crptracer

Still have some stuff avalible:

1-tekin rs-130
1-Hotwire-40
1-5000 40c lipo-100
1-spektrum reciever-75
1-Ice and power supply 25a-145
1-ice power supply 25a team checpoint-150
1-DX3R w/reciver-200
tool set integy w/setup tools,calipers etc.-200
1-Ko propo PDS2413ICS servo-75
1-novak 21.5-60
1-fantom 17.5-60


----------



## BadSign

PM for Crptracer.


----------



## THE READER

I Won't Be Able To Be There This Thursday Night To Set Up The Track.--- Ill Be There Friday . " Cooper " 
Bob Yelle 

Aka Winseeker


----------



## GHBECK

Railroader said:


> Oh, and after hours parking lot drifting was a blast as well. Though I do need to apologize to Houston for crashing into him so often. I was trying to follow him and kept crashing into him.
> 
> I need to practice more at home


We need some driftin' action at the HTown Parking Lot races! Come on down guys!!!


----------



## BadSign

I'll be there Thursday for practice, but no racing for me Friday.


----------



## Railroader

GHBECK said:


> We need some driftin' action at the HTown Parking Lot races! Come on down guys!!!


I'd LOVE to, but Sundays are no good for me.


----------



## Railroader

I'll be racing by myself Friday. Mini Cooper and possibly VTA or mini Slash. And I'll be bringing the drifting rig as usual.


----------



## BHayes

Is the road course open for practice on Thursday? I just finished building a TC, and am planning to race Friday. Some practice on Thursday would be good to knock the rust off of my driving skills.


----------



## rockin_bob13

Track is open for practive 5-10PM.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I should be there Friday for at least VTA.

Hopefully the computer keeps a file of racing from last week. If anyone can remember how many VTA and 17.5 foam TC's were running, please post or send me a PM. I have been keeping track of entries over the last year. I'm truly amazed at all of the support the racers have shown for Friday Night on-road racing at Slots. There were more Mini-Coopers raced last week than total entries a year ago.


----------



## PDK RACING

*pm*

indy u have pm


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Thanks PDK for the info.


----------



## nickcacc

BHayes said:


> Is the road course open for practice on Thursday? I just finished building a TC, and am planning to race Friday. Some practice on Thursday would be good to knock the rust off of my driving skills.


Good lord, it's that Hayes kid!! I heard he was disfigured in a terrible Formula Ford wreck. Or maybe that was dismembered.......:wave:


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

*On-Road Racing at Indy Slots Friday 07/17/2009*​Current Classes include....
*Vintage Trans Am, Mini Coopers, 17.5 Foam TC*​
*Racing starts at 7pm. Please call in your entry if running late.*

On-road practice every Thursday evening!!

Indy Slots Inc 
317-787-7568 
5135 S Emerson Ave, 
Indianapolis, IN 46237
(http://www.mapquest.com/maps?address=5135+S+Emerson+Ave,+&zipcode=46237)​
Projected roll call for Friday 07/17/2009.

*17.5 Foam TC (3 cars last week)*
Projected 3+ (averaging 6 cars for last 16 weeks)

*1/18 Rally(0 cars last week) - 1/16 Slash (0 car last week)*
Projected?? 

*Mini Coopers: (9 cars last week!!)*
Projected 4+ (averaging 9 cars in 2009)


*VTA: (8 cars last week!)*
Projected 10+ (averaging 16+ cars in 2009)


----------



## jordan1652

we need more people for thursday. only people today:drunk:


----------



## THE READER

jordan1652 said:


> we need more people for thursday. only people today:drunk:


its pretty sad isnt it!!


----------



## jordan1652

yup. im going to start bringing my mini cooper to slots when i come


----------



## THE READER

jordan1652 said:


> yup. im going to start bringing my mini cooper to slots when i come


you wont be sorry!!. there a blast!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## BadSign

Chuck and I were both there for practice. You guys have fun tomorrow, I'll be racing next week for sure.


----------



## BadSign

PM for Crptracer


----------



## BHayes

nickcacc said:


> Good lord, it's that Hayes kid!! I heard he was disfigured in a terrible Formula Ford wreck. Or maybe that was dismembered.......:wave:


Hey Nick! I think disfigured and dismembered might be overstating things a bit. You should put a car together and come play sometime.

Chuck, it was good to meet you last night.

I will be running foam TC tonight. 

One question I forgot to ask last night....does the track have transponders to use, or do I need a personal?

Brad Hayes


----------



## Railroader

Transponders are handed out at Indy Slots or you can use personals. During the Fall and Winter they often have so many entries guy have had to spare them between races.


----------



## Railroader

I'll be out tonight for some Cooper racing and I'll be bringing the mini Slash as well.


----------



## smokefan

Kyle and I and maybe 2 others from Laf. will be down tonight for VTA


----------



## jordan1652

i may come race tonite. ill be racing vta:thumbsup:.. i would race coopers but some reason its really loud and i cant figer out y


----------



## THE READER

jordan1652 said:


> i may come race tonite. ill be racing vta:thumbsup:.. i would race coopers but some reason its really loud and i cant figer out y


LOL!!!! DONT WORRY ABOUT THE NOISE, THATS JUST WHAT A COOPER SOUNDS LIKE.


----------



## MicroRacerM18

THE READER said:


> LOL!!!! DONT WORRY ABOUT THE NOISE, THATS JUST WHAT A COOPER SOUNDS LIKE.


Sometimes it seems the louder they are the faster they are!


----------



## smokefan

sorry Kyle and I didn't make it down had a last min change of plans.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here are the Race results for Friday 07/10/2009 *LAST WEEKS RESULTS*

17.5 Lipo Foam TC Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....33...5m02.973..*Charlie Arterburn*
....2....2....32...5m02.333..Mark Lyons
....3....3....26...5m04.724..Steve Martin

Monster Truck/Slash Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
No entries


1/18th Vehicle
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
No entries


Mini Cooper - Novice Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....14...5m20.760..*Musu Scott*
....2....3....06...4m28.391..Fortee Willams
....3....2....00...0m00.000..Mychanda

Mini Cooper - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....28...5m06.199..*Mark Lyons*
....2....3....25...5m06.079..Chuck Ray
....3....2....25...5m06.954..Bob Yelle
....4....5....24...5m13.765..Doug James
....5....4....23...5m11.611..Tom Johnson


Vintage Trans Am - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....2....50...8m02.990..*Mark Lyons*
....2....1....49...8m01.572..Charlie Arterburn
....3....6....45...8m01.173..Brandon Scobell
....4....5....44...8m08.584..Steve Larracey
....5....7....40...8m06.851..John Armuth
....6....3....34...5m54.158..Houston Thomas
....7....4....00...0m00.000..Steve Martin


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Thanks to David Lee for printing out last weeks results for me.

I've been asking to get extra steering out of my TC3 for a while, and I got what I asked for last night. Unfortunately it was more than I needed. I will post the qualifying/results shortly.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here are the Qualifying results for Friday 07/17/2009

VTA (On-Road)
Pos...Laps........Time....Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....30...5m07.576..(2)..Mark Lyons
....2....30...5m09.584..(1)..Bob Cordell
....3....29...5m00.823..(2)..Brian Smith
....4....29...5m08.375..(2)..Charlie Arterburn
....5....29...5m08.688..(1)..Greg Cobb
....6....28...5m09.007..(2)..Steve Martin
....7....27...5m06.933..(1)..Jordan Wahl
....8....26...5m01.673..(2)..Steve Larracey
....9....26...5m07.792..(2)..Rockie Piccione

Monster Truck/Slash
Pos...Laps........Time....Name
--------------------------------------------
No entries

1/18 Vehicles
Pos...Laps........Time....Name
--------------------------------------------
No entries

Mini Cooper (On-Road)
Pos...Laps........Time....Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....26...5m05.105..(1)..Mark Lyons
....2....24...5m03.302..(1)..Chuck Ray
....3....24...5m05.573..(2)..Bob Yelle
....4....23...5m02.405..(2)..Tom Johnson
....5....23...5m06.841..(1)..Brian Smith
....6....22...5m10.678..(1)..Doug James


17.5 Lipo Foam TC (On-Road)
Pos...Laps........Time....Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....31...5m03.179..(2)..Brad Hayes (17.5 Foam)
....2....30...5m01.617..(1)..Charlie Arterburn (17.5 Foam)
....3....30...5m05.588..(2)..Greg Cobb (13.5 Rubber)
....4....29...5m09.287..(2)..Mark Lyons (13.5 Rubber)


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here are the Race results for Friday 07/17/2009

17.5 Lipo Foam TC Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....2....31...5m01.879..*Charlie Arterburn*
....2....1....31...5m02.291..Brad Hayes
....3....3....30...5m05.234..Greg Cobb
....4....4....29...5m09.308..Mark Lyons

Monster Truck/Slash Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
No entries


1/18th Vehicle
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
No entries


Mini Cooper - Novice Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
No entries

Mini Cooper - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....26...5m08.524..*Mark Lyons*
....2....2....25...5m11.337..Chuck Ray
....3....4....23...5m03.746..Tom Johnson
....4....3....23...5m04.752..Bob Yelle
....5....5....22...5m09.413..Brian Smith
....6....6....21...5m04.017..Doug James


Vintage Trans Am - B Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....29...5m07.603..*Steve Martin (Bump to A)*
....2....2....28...5m09.753..*Jordan Wahl (Bump to A)*
....3....4....27...5m09.176..Rockie Piccione
....4....3....25...5m05.260..Steve Larracey

Vintage Trans Am - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....47...8m06.539..*Mark Lyons*
....2....2....46...8m00.458..Bob Cordell
....3....4....45...8m07.450..Charlie Arterburn
....4....5....43...8m01.821..Greg Cobb
....5....7....43...8m05.754..Jordan Wahl
....6....3....38...8m03.521..Brian Smith
....7....6....07...1m20.164..Steve Martin


----------



## cwoods34

I'm running a new chassis for VTA with a different internal drive ratio, so I have some pinions that I can't use. Anyone need them? I can sell them or preferably trade them for any pinion from 30-40. 

1x 50
2x 48
2x 46
2x 44

(64-pitch)

Hopefully I'll be back next week if I can get the new VTA car running well. 

And would that make Jordan's first A-Main appearance? He was at the track today and he let me drive his car for a few, he has it working pretty good!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I Finally got my VTA stats up-to-date after taking a week off for the Ft. Wayne race.

We are averaging 16 VTA entries in 2009 (29 weeks) and have averaged 13 VTA entries since we started running this class (58 weeks). 

Here are some individual racer notes from VTA:
- Cody Woods and Mark Lyons have been the hot racers over the past 4 weeks. Mark has won the past 2 weeks and Cody has won 3-4 weeks ago.
- Bob Cordell continues to keep his A-main appearance streak alive for 2009, qualifying for the A every week he has raced in 2009.
- Brandon Scobell made his 1st A-main appearance 2 weeks ago finishing 3rd overall.
- Charlie Arterburn also had his best A-main appearance 2 weeks ago finishing 2nd overall.
- John Armuth has his best finish in 2009 2 weeks ago finishing 5th overall.
- Jordan Wahl made his 1st A-main appearance last week finishing 5th overall.
- Steve Larracey also had his best finish in 2009 2 weeks ago finishing 4th overall.

Congratulations to everyone for their personal best performances.


----------



## jarmuth

*No Activity*

Whats the story???? This thread was almost at the bottom of the page instead of its normal place at the top. We sure do miss crptracer and his incessant posts.

Will there be a good crowd on Friday? I may try my 13.5 foam car again.


----------



## Railroader

I'll be there with a few Mini Coopers (and racers), a loaner Mini Cooper (for Scott?) and possibly a VTA or mini Slash to race.


----------



## Railroader

jarmuth said:


> Whats the story???? This thread was almost at the bottom of the page instead of its normal place at the top.


Summertime!


----------



## THE READER

Railroader said:


> I'll be there with a few Mini Coopers (and racers), a loaner Mini Cooper (for Scott?) and possibly a VTA or mini Slash to race.


ILL BE THERE WITH THE COOPER.!!! LOOKING FORWARD TO SEE YOUR . TEAM RACING AGAIN, THEY HAVE SO MUCH FUN AT IT, :thumbsup:


----------



## THE READER

And Ill Be There Thrusday Night For Practice. There Has Got To Be A Way To Beat This Mark Lyon Guy!!!!!!


----------



## jordan1652

i will be there thursday with my copper and vta.


----------



## cwoods34

If I get my new VTA chassis straightened out, count me in for VTA and the class we may as well call Mod Touring . If I DON'T get the VTA the way I want, I'll try to get my Cooper rebuilt (entire chassis!) and come out for some Mod Touring and Cooper fun.

Mark's Mini Cooper is very dialed. I know he would be more than happy to share any tips or info he has on them, just ask! He is also a good driver, too, and rarely makes a mistake during a 5-minute Cooper Mayhem.


----------



## Lugnutz

Did anybody notice the sample of Clik- Trak from CRC that we used last Friday night? It was used in the turn just before the pole. Doug is very interested in getting this system but he would like some feedback from the racers. This is one of the better solutions for a barrier system. This will replace all of the wood barriers. We will also have round corners and this will save alot of parts. This is not the cheapest solution, but it is the simplest. There have been some people that said they would donate to a Track fund for better barriers and this would help. We all know Indy Slots has the cheapest entry fees around so I dont think it would hurt to chip in a little. Anything will help,$10.00 or $20.00. You can count me in for a $100.00 donation. I also want to add that Indy Slots is not asking for anything, but helping with the cost will make their decision a little easier.


----------



## Railroader

Who do we give our contribution to Mr. Cobb?


----------



## Lugnutz

Railroader said:


> Who do we give our contribution to Mr. Cobb?


Let me ask Doug what he is thinking and we will go from there.
Thanks Railroader


----------



## BadSign

I'm in for VTA this Friday- and possibly Minis as well (or one of the kids)


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Improved barriers will help with smooth transitions in the sweeper and hopefully less breakage. I'm willing to chip in some cash. I should be there on Friday with my VTA.

----------

*On-Road Racing at Indy Slots Friday 07/24/2009*​Current Classes include....
*Vintage Trans Am, Mini Coopers, 17.5 Foam TC*​
*Racing starts at 7pm. Please call in your entry if running late.*

On-road practice every Thursday evening!!

Indy Slots Inc 
317-787-7568 
5135 S Emerson Ave, 
Indianapolis, IN 46237
(http://www.mapquest.com/maps?address=5135+S+Emerson+Ave,+&zipcode=46237)​
Projected roll call for Friday 07/24/2009.

*17.5 Foam TC & 13.5 Rubber TC (4 cars last week)*
Projected 3+ (averaging 6 cars for last 16 weeks)

*1/18 & 1/16 Vehicles*
Projected?? 

*Mini Coopers: (6 cars last week)*
Projected 4+ (averaging 9+ cars in 2009)
!!Novice Mini Cooper Class This Week!! Projected 3+

*VTA: (9 cars last week)*
Projected 10+ (averaging 16+ cars in 2009)


----------



## MicroRacerM18

Keep us posted on the barrier topic. Sounds interesting and worth being a part of.

I will be unable to race this week, going to ORP and Brickyard. See you next week.


----------



## THE READER

I Keep Wondering About If We Get This Track Kit, Is There Going To Be Enough Track Section To Make Different Track Set Ups ?. Or We Gonna Have Just One Or Maybe Two Different Tracks To Race On . Because Im Thinking The Straight Pieces Are Gonna Have To Be Defferent Lenght. And Will We Have Extra Curve Pieces Of Different Radius To Make All The Differnt Tracks For 12th Scale As Well As 1/10 Scale? Just Wondering!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here is a link on Calandra Racing Concepts (CRC) website that shows/describes the track system. http://www.teamcrc.com/crc/modules.php?name=Content&pa=showpage&pid=12

Here is a photo of the track layout that was used with the CRC Clik-Trak system at the 2009. Snowbirdnationals


----------



## cwoods34

I think it's great, on the 1/12 layout yesterday they used the sample piece for the turn going onto the straight. It was a smooth, flowing turn and you could hug the barrier knowing you wouldn't snap a caster block off. I think the layout as it sits right now will be perfect for Friday, I had my VTA and stock foam cars getting around it just fine.

I'd also be willing to make a donation. If it's cheap and functional, what more do we need? We have sandbags and bricks to help with the barriers moving, and no one ever said the track had to be a piece of art :tongue:

If one "kit" of the system was used on the Snowbirds track, it should provide plenty of pieces for Slots. In a pinch, we could always use the old boards along the straight or something if need be.


----------



## Lugnutz

They have two kits you can get. The small kit is enough to do Indy slots as per CRC. They said this will do a track that is 2300 sq/ft, if I am correct Indy Slots is about 2200 sq/ft. This is what is in the kit. Also additional pieces can be purchsed.

Small Trak-Pak - #TrakPak-S 

10 pieces - 10 foot straight 
10 pieces - 5 foot straight 
40 - Connectors pieces with 2 click locks 
6 - 90 degree curves 
6 - 45 degree gradual curve or kink 
4 - 135 degree sharp bends


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

On thing that I noticed about the CRC Clik-Trak barriers is that they are bit shorter (in height) than a standard 2x4 barrier. This should be a plus for 1/12 and 1/18 scale vehicles as it should be easier to see your car around the entire layout. Even with a 1/10 vehicle, I sometimes over shoot or under shoot my turns because it is hard to tell how close to the board I can get. 

The only concern I have is 180 degree turns. I have never liked the plastic "flapper" strips on 180 turns. I'm also not a big fan of corner discs. Maybe we can brainstorm and come up with a revolutionary system that we can sell to tracks....


----------



## Railroader

New barrier talk is exciting. And to hear that Doug is interested is very cool. 

The 180º turn flappers are still light years better than the end of a 2x4. Corner discs are a hell-spawn and should be sent back to the pit they came from.

I might be a little late, I have a dr. apt. at 3:45p on 10th and Mithoefer. I'll need to swing by the house and pick up the two girls (one is away on a family visit) and RC stuff and then to the track. Could someone hold a 2-3 space pit spot for me? Thanks.


----------



## RustyS

A few things to mention to Doug when approaching this subject would be: 1. No t-nuts to replace or wear out the boards. (Doug hates the t-nuts). 2. No repainting of the boards. Should be able to wipe clean. ( Doug likes cleanliness) 3. light weight. 4. Reduce the damage to the walls where the boards are kept. ( save money on repair and repainting). 4. The velcro on the bottom of the click track holds pretty good. Reduces the need for sandbags and bricks.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I've seen other tracks use heavy steel pieces with handles welded onto them to help keep the track from moving. I've also seen tracks use circle bar bell weights inside barriers to keep things from moving. We should thank Steve Vaught for donating the bricks as they have worked well to this point. However as we are talking about new barriers we should also keep in mind coming up with better ways to keep the track from moving. Velcro is a good option for most places, but 180 turns usually need a little extra help.


----------



## Railroader

Just remembered I have some plastic coated bar-bell weights collecting dust in the garage. Consider them donated!

Rusty, good points! I HATE those t-nuts. Someone is always cross threading them or not threading them at all leaving the boards loose.


----------



## surfer kev

you still getting a mini turn out might make it tonight? trying to arrange a ride


----------



## jordan1652

yep. many mini coopers


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here are the Qualifying results for Friday 07/24/2009

VTA (On-Road)
Pos...Laps........Time....Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....34...5m05.932..(2)..Bob Cordell
....2....34...5m06.333..(2)..Cody Woods
....3....33...5m02.879..(2)..Greg Cobb
....4....33...5m08.922..(1)..Brock Lyons
....5....32...5m12.333..(2)..Brian VanderVeen
....6....30...5m01.895..(2)..Brian Smith
....7....30...5m02.315..(2)..Mark Lyons
....8....30...5m03.661..(1)..Brandon Scobell
....9....30...5m05.761..(2)..Steve Martin
...10....29...5m05.523..(1)..Jordan Wahl
...11....28...5m11.582..(2)..Rockie Picione
...12....02...0m26.266..(1)..Cam Gomez

Monster Truck/Slash
Pos...Laps........Time....Name
--------------------------------------------
No entries

1/18 Vehicles
Pos...Laps........Time....Name
--------------------------------------------
No entries

Mini Cooper (On-Road)
Pos...Laps........Time....Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....30...5m02.599..(2)..Mark Lyons
....2....29...5m08.756..(2)..Chuck Ray
....3....28...5m03.341..(2)..Bob Yelle
....4....26...5m01.674..(2)..Doug James
....5....26...5m02.556..(2)..Tom Johnson
....6....26...5m09.546..(1)..Brian Smith
....7....25...5m03.442..(1)..Cam Gomez
....8....25...5m07.184..(2)..Kevin Harris
....9....23...5m07.894..(1)..Miguel Gomez
---------------------------------------------
...10....13...5m08.639..(2)..Mychanda (Novice Mini)
...11....11...4m13.933..(1)..Sam VanderVeen (Novice Mini)
...12....07...4m52.857..(2)..Fortee (Novice Mini)


17.5 Lipo Foam/13.5 Rubber TC (On-Road)
Pos...Laps........Time....Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....36...5m01.862..(2)..Cody Woods (17.5 Foam)
....2....34...5m04.590..(2)..Bob Cordell (17.5 Foam)
....3....33...5m01.450..(1)..Greg Cobb (13.5 Rubber)
....4....33...5m01.835..(1)..Mark Lyons (13.5 Rubber)
....5....29...5m03.485..(2)..Brock Lyons (13.5 Rubber)
....6....10...1m51.577..(2)..Steve Martin (???)


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here are the Race results for Friday 07/24/2009

17.5 Lipo Foam TC Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....37...5m10.116..*Cody Woods*
....2....2....36...5m03.928..Bob Cordell
....3....3....34...5m00.096..Greg Cobb
....4....4....07...1m09.264..Mark Lyons
....5....5....xx...xmxx.xxx..Brock Lyons (DNS)
....6....6....xx...xmxx.xxx..Steve Martin (DNS)

Monster Truck/Slash Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
No entries


1/18th Vehicle
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
No entries


Mini Cooper - Novice Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....2....16...5m01.535..*Sam VanderVeen*
....2....1....12...4m59.474..Mychanda
....3....3....08...4m19.326..Fortee

Mini Cooper - B Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....4....27...5m02.641..*Miguel Gomez (Bump to A)*
....2....3....24...5m12.763..Kevin Harris
....3....1....23...4m45.397..Brian Smith
....4....2....08...1m36.413..Cam Gomez

Mini Cooper - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....29...5m06.277..*Mark Lyons*
....2....2....29...5m09.997..Chuck Ray
....3....6....27...5m00.695..Miguel Gomez
....4....5....26...5m05.472..Tom Johnson
....5....4....26...5m09.158..Doug James
....6....3....14...2m40.129..Bob Yelle

Vintage Trans Am - B Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....3....32...5m05.651..*Steve Martin (Bump to A)*
....2....2....31...5m06.857..*Brandon Scobell (Bump to A)*
....3....5....27...4m58.531..Rockie Picione
....4....1....17...2m47.548..Mark Lyons
....5....4....14...2m27.730..Jordan Wahl
....6....6....xx...xmxx.xxx..Cam Gomez (DNS)

Vintage Trans Am - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....54...8m06.190..*Bob Cordell*
....2....3....53...8m06.825..Greg Cobb
....3....6....52...8m04.937..Brian Smith
....4....4....52...8m05.405..Brock Lyons
....5....5....50...8m04.439..Brian VanderVeen
....6....7....47...8m07.859..Brandon Scobell
....7....8....45...7m46.016..Steve Martin
....8....2....07...1m02.311..Cody Woods


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here is a racing recap from Friday 7/24/09.

-Novice Mini Coopers...had 3 racers. Sam VanderVeen was struggling with servo issues in qualifying, but his pit crew (Dad) was able to sort the car out for the main. Sam had his best run of the night to take the win, Mychanda was 2nd, and newcomer Fortee was 3rd but was showing improvement.

-Mini Coopers...had 9 racers (12 including the Novices). After a long break, the Gomez brothers were back racing last night and sporting new identical bodies. 
...In the Mini B main...Miguel Gomez quickly shook off the rust to take the win and the bump to the A main. Kevin Harris was 2nd. Brian Smith and Cam Gomez were fighting handling issues with their cars.
...In the Mini A main...Mark Lyons was the car to beat, but had a bad 1st lap. Miguel Gomez took advantage by jumping from last to 1st. Miguel was able to hold the lead early, but finished 3rd unable to hold off the faster cars of Mark Lyons and Chuck Ray. After a slow start, Mark Lyons drove his great handling car back to the front for the win. Chuck Ray finished in 2nd just a few seconds back.

-VTA...had 12 racers. Traction was up during qualifying. Smith and Mark were fighting oversteer & Rockie and Jordan were fighting traction roll.
...In the VTA B...It looked like Mark was going to take the win, but he lost the handling on the car and dropped out early. Steve Martin and Brandon Scobell drove consistently to earn the bump to the A main. Rockie Picione looked like he was going to give Brandon a run for the last bump, but still was having traction roll issues.
...In the VTA A...Cody Woods had a fast car with his recently setup Xray chassis and was able to grab the lead early after starting in 2nd. Unfortunately Cody tangled with a lapped car and broke ending his winning streak. TQ Bob Cordell took over and drove an almost mistake free race to take the win. Greg Cobb also had a fast car, but made a few more mistakes to end up in 2nd. Brian Smith fell back in the middle of the race, but had his car working well. Thanks to a late charge and traffic, Brian was able to pass Brock Lyons on almost the last lap to take 3rd.

-17.5 Foam/13.5 Rubber TC...had 6 racers. In the main, Cody made up for his bad VTA luck by having his best run of the night to take the win with his Xray. Bob Cordell also ran his best run to finish 2nd. Greg Cobb was the lone 13.5 Rubber car running at the end but finished in 3rd only a few laps off the pace with his best run of the night as well.


----------



## cwoods34

Thanks for the recap Brian!

I think it's great that during the summertime we are still gaining new racers, although overall numbers are down. If you thought last winter was crazy for VTA, just wait until this next indoor season!


----------



## Railroader

Last night was once again a very fun time. Mini Coopers were close and everyone ran super clean. I was able to beat my arch nemesis Doug James, so all's good.


----------



## THE READER

i didnt know that gt bodies were allowed to run in the cooper class!! cool!!! ill have one next week.


----------



## Railroader

Well, they don't really follow the spirit of the class. It is still undecided about whether or not we need to tighten up the rules and just run straight TCS rules. Unfortunately this will eliminate the use of the Honda civic bodies as well as the awesome Lunch Box body. HPI has some bodies coming out soon for the M-Chassis.

What are people's opinions on the body rules for the mini cooper class?


----------



## THE READER

Railroader said:


> Well, they don't really follow the spirit of the class. It is still undecided about whether or not we need to tighten up the rules and just run straight TCS rules. Unfortunately this will eliminate the use of the Honda civic bodies as well as the awesome Lunch Box body. HPI has some bodies coming out soon for the M-Chassis.
> 
> What are people's opinions on the body rules for the mini cooper class?


ill give up my honda any day for a good handling GT:thumbsup:


----------



## Railroader

The GT bodies, as well as the honda bodies, will be illegal if we tighten up the rules.


----------



## THE READER

After Saying All That, The Truth Is We Should Go By The Tcs Rules All The Way . We Do It With The Vta . And It Should Be The Same With The Mini Class. Dump The Honda Body ,THE LUNCH BOX , AND THE GT. And Run What The Cooper Class Was Design For.


----------



## cwoods34

You want to ban the GT bodies for performance reasons. So why give the axe to the Lunchbox, especially considering I am the ONLY person that uses it? It is obviously the most disadvantaged body out of anything you can put on the M03 chassis. I put it on there for the fun of the class, and although it looks ridiculous (in a good way) it also looks halfway realistic, like an early 90's Chevy Astro Van out there racing. 

I understand that TCS rules call for only Mini Cooper shells, but I don't see the harm in bending/changing one rule if it increases the class's "fun factor" and affects nothing else. 

I'm sure Mark Lyons' M03 would be just as fast if he ran one of the Cooper bodies.......

And neither Cam nor Miguel won the A-Main or could even come close to Mark.

If the Lunchbox body is axed because you guys also want to get rid of "performance-enhancing" bodies (GT style), consider my M03 for sale


----------



## cwoods34

And if you're racing in the Mini Cooper class just to win, you're definitely in the wrong class. Man up and race VTA or Mod touring.


----------



## brockstar43

Cody what length chassis are you running?


----------



## cwoods34

The short wheelbase (no extensions). :hat:


----------



## THE READER

Then Put A Lunch Box On Your Vta!!!!!!


----------



## brockstar43

Cool. I got a long and a short cooper. Can't decide which one to race. As for the bodies issue... Wouldn't worry too much about it. There bodies didn't help the perfomance at all. Only thing they really seemed to hurt was the appearance of the class.


----------



## cwoods34

If the wheel base was correct, I would 

I'd use whatever wheelbase allows you to run the body that you want to!


----------



## Railroader

cwoods34 said:


> You want to ban the GT bodies for performance reasons. So why give the axe to the Lunchbox, especially considering I am the ONLY person that uses it? It is obviously the most disadvantaged body out of anything you can put on the M03 chassis. I put it on there for the fun of the class, and although it looks ridiculous (in a good way) it also looks halfway realistic, like an early 90's Chevy Astro Van out there racing.
> 
> I understand that TCS rules call for only Mini Cooper shells, but I don't see the harm in bending/changing one rule if it increases the class's "fun factor" and affects nothing else.
> 
> I'm sure Mark Lyons' M03 would be just as fast if he ran one of the Cooper bodies.......
> 
> And neither Cam nor Miguel won the A-Main or could even come close to Mark.
> 
> If the Lunchbox body is axed because you guys also want to get rid of "performance-enhancing" bodies (GT style), consider my M03 for sale


Cody, I guess I got your opinion, and I appreciate it.

Here's my opinion, I do NOT want to go strict TCS rules. But I would like to see all of the guys stick within the spirit of the class. The GT bodies are NOT within the "spirit of the class". The Honda Civic, Lada, and Lunchbox are well within the spirit of the class. They are fun and fit within the realm of what is raced full 1:1 scale. Well, not the lunchbox, but that is another story.

The last thing I want to happen is see the class die. And anytime you have a racer stretch the rules or not stay within the spirit of the class people are driven away.

I talked with Mark L. a few minutes ago, he might be racing a lunchbox body soon.



cwoods34 said:


> And if you're racing in the Mini Cooper class just to win, you're definitely in the wrong class. Man up and race VTA or Mod touring.


Amen! 

To be honest, I race in the mini Cooper class because it looks like mini cooper class racing. Adding the GT bodies kind of ruins that for me.

How do people think about going with the TCS rules but allowing the HPI Honda, Lada, and Lunchbox bodies? Also, HPI will be releasing M-chassis bodies that we might want to approve in the future.


----------



## Railroader

brockstar43 said:


> Only thing they really seemed to hurt was the appearance of the class.


You know, this is actually my most major concern (along with a number of other guys).

But, those bodies could be tweaked a bit in the wing area and make quite a difference performance-wise.


----------



## Railroader

Railroader said:


> How do people think about going with the TCS rules but allowing the HPI Honda, Lada, and Lunchbox bodies? Also, HPI will be releasing M-chassis bodies that we might want to approve in the future.


I am reposting this because I didn't want it to get lost in my long post above.


----------



## Railroader

THE READER said:


> Then Put A Lunch Box On Your Vta!!!!!!


I think that is called the "Parma '69 Camaro Body".


----------



## THE READER

Wheeeew !!!! Forget I Said Anything. . This Is A Wast Of Good Time!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cwoods34

If Mark Lyons will have a Lunchbox body soon, I will without a doubt fix mine and have it ready for next week.

I think that the Gomez's GT bodies DO offer a performance option, but it may not be the best for a front-wheel drive chassis. I wouldn't want more rear downforce when only the front wheels have power. And these things aren't fast or squirrely enough on the straight to warrant a rear spoiler.

Tom, do you have any information on the M-chassis bodies HPI will be releasing? I'd love to see what they have to offer. Their bodies are always top-notch and they seem to make vehicles that most other companies won't offer.


----------



## Railroader

cwoods34 said:


> If Mark Lyons will have a Lunchbox body soon, I will without a doubt fix mine and have it ready for next week.


Consider it done!



cwoods34 said:


> I think that the Gomez's GT bodies DO offer a performance option, but it may not be the best for a front-wheel drive chassis. I wouldn't want more rear downforce when only the front wheels have power. And these things aren't fast or squirrely enough on the straight to warrant a rear spoiler.


Low center of gravity along with front and rear downforce will help with going through corners much faster.



cwoods34 said:


> Tom, do you have any information on the M-chassis bodies HPI will be releasing? I'd love to see what they have to offer. Their bodies are always top-notch and they seem to make vehicles that most other companies won't offer.


Just rumors from RedRC, EasyRC, and a few Tamiya blogs I read. The HPI Cup Racers can fit the m-class bodies.


----------



## Railroader

THE READER said:


> Wheeeew !!!! Forget I Said Anything. . This Is A Wast Of Good Time!!!!!!!!!!


No, I wanted to have this discussion Bob. 

I was not in a good mood last night and I didn't really want to chat about it then.


----------



## cwoods34

I'm not sure what all Cup racer bodies that HPI makes, but would any of them be viable in the M03 class? The only ones I know of are the Datsun and I believe Fiat 500. I know the Datsun was rear-wheel drive but I don't know about the Fiat. The Cup Racer is 4WD so I'm sure HPI won't discriminate on bodies based on the original car's drivetrain.


----------



## Railroader

cwoods34 said:


> I'm not sure what all Cup racer bodies that HPI makes, but would any of them be viable in the M03 class? The only ones I know of are the Datsun and I believe Fiat 500. I know the Datsun was rear-wheel drive but I don't know about the Fiat.


The Datsun 240Z body is between a short and medium M-chassis. Open up the wheel wells a little bit and it fits perfectly. 


cwoods34 said:


> The Cup Racer is 4WD so I'm sure HPI won't discriminate on bodies based on the original car's drivetrain.


HPI set up the Cup Racers with extremely adjustable chassises that will fit a large number of bodies, including the Tamiya bodies. Flip the a-arms around and you have between a 210-225 length chassis and with wheel options you can have between 162-188 width

http://www.hpiracing.com/kitinfo/100594/

I think the Cup Racer bodies would be perfect for our mini Cooper class.


----------



## camgomez

I realize that the body does slightly derives from the classes purpose but there are two main reasons why the choice of bodies was made. 

1. The bodies cost 30 bucks for two of them and that is alot better than any tamiya or HPI body. At this price we figured we could get a set and try them out not expecting anything from them performance wise as we were getting them just for the awsome looks. 

2. The mini cooper class at Slots has become very relaxed and fun while other classes seem to go the other way. This is a very good thing and Miguel and I felt that these bodies would look nice (as they do) and that nobody would think anything of them as there is an open body rule for Slots. 

Know if there is a vote (in person) where everyone that runs the class participates in then we will stop running them as soon as they are not usable anymore(with in reason of course). This sounds like the best option to me because it will let us use our 30 bucks and not just waste them on one weekend of racing and would give everybody that thinks that we have a "performance" advantage be at peace in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Railroader

camgomez said:


> I realize that the body does slightly derives from the classes purpose ...


And that is why I personally don't like them.


----------



## Rockie0366

i am going to get that body to i like it a lot and it is cheaper


----------



## BadSign

You could hust grandfather Miguel and Cam's in for the life of one body only, and no more. When they need a new body, no more GT's.

Seems like the easiest thing to do.

And for my $.02, I think the HPI cars are fine. If I need a new body and can't run a Honda, I'm going with Tamiya's Suzuki.


----------



## rockin_bob13

*Bodies*

I don't run the class, although I did have one, and had a lot of fun, and learned more about how to drive etc.... For anyone from out of town that brought one, (Chuck), we enforcd TCS rules. Thats all I got.


----------



## Railroader

rockin_bob13 said:


> ...For anyone from out of town that brought one, (Chuck), we enforcd TCS rules. Thats all I got.


Good info Bob! I did not know that. Makes your track that much more appealing.


----------



## BadSign

I think it would be best if we enforced the TCS rules for Coopers. That's worked for VTA, and will keep the costs down.


----------



## THE READER

BadSign said:


> I think it would be best if we enforced the TCS rules for Coopers. That's worked for VTA, and will keep the costs down.


I SECOND THAT!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Railroader

Vote on Friday?


----------



## 1BrownGuy

The body rule for slots was to run any body you wanted for the minis with the tcs rule applying to the mechanics of the car (chassis) because there are so many cool bodies out there and some are cheaper than the tamiya bodies ...it just makes it a fun class, banning bodies in the mini class at slots is just stupid!

The body does not make you a better driver.....

I may just have to buy One and race in the class again ... I say leave it alone this class has never been broken so dont fix it.


----------



## Rockie0366

I dont see what the body will really do and there are really a ton of cooler ones out there. I say just leave it as is.


----------



## THE READER

THE READER said:


> i didnt know that gt bodies were allowed to run in the cooper class!! cool!!! ill have one next week.


i have nothing agains any other body . on page 289 #4323 i was just saying that it was cool and i didnt know i could use any body i wanted . . . let go for it . gt , lunch box . sports cars . nas car . . its just that i thought it was mini coopers only . im in the market to look for a cool body for my mini cooper. unless we all vote different. . didnt mean to stir up a big fight about it. . it was just a statment.


----------



## THE READER

personally i would like to see the class run by the tcs rules , it would be better for all . but if the class wantes to leave it as it has been , well thats ok to .----- again the bottom line is i just didnt know i had option. 
forgive me for stiring up a mess. i think i will be better off staying off the hobbyl talk. and just show up on friday and race what ever .


----------



## RustyS

Here's my 2 pennies from a 1/12 scale driver. I don't think the problem is performance as it is looks. All the 1/12 scale bodies have the same appearence. There are differences in the bodies but look the same. The problem is how many paint schemes can you come up with for a body. I have noticed a lot of the cooper cars have really nice and scale version paint jobs. After awhile it gets boring. There are a handfull of different schemes with different colors. Running a different body will get the interest back into the class. If you feel good about the way a car looks then you are more apt to work on the way it handles and your driving skills. I ran a late model body and a stock car body on my 1/12. Did it give me any advantages/disadvantages? Car wise No. Mentally YES. It was something different to look at. Something out of the ordinary. It got my interest back into the class I was getting bored with. If you think it is going to give them an advantage, open up another class with a change in the rules. It may bring some drivers back. This is club racing and there is a place for rules but it is also what the drivers want. In my opinion a change of scenery doesn't hurt.


----------



## Railroader

OK, I admit, I did one of the worst things ever for a class, I suggested changing the rules for a well established class.

While I do prefer running with strict TCS rules, I can see how changing the rules at this time would be a bad thing. If you guys want to keep the rules the way they are and allow the GT bodies I will go along with that.


----------



## camgomez

Cool!


----------



## THE READER

RustyS said:


> Here's my 2 pennies from a 1/12 scale driver. I don't think the problem is performance as it is looks. All the 1/12 scale bodies have the same appearence. There are differences in the bodies but look the same. The problem is how many paint schemes can you come up with for a body. I have noticed a lot of the cooper cars have really nice and scale version paint jobs. After awhile it gets boring. There are a handfull of different schemes with different colors. Running a different body will get the interest back into the class. If you feel good about the way a car looks then you are more apt to work on the way it handles and your driving skills. I ran a late model body and a stock car body on my 1/12. Did it give me any advantages/disadvantages? Car wise No. Mentally YES. It was something different to look at. Something out of the ordinary. It got my interest back into the class I was getting bored with. If you think it is going to give them an advantage, open up another class with a change in the rules. It may bring some drivers back. This is club racing and there is a place for rules but it is also what the drivers want. In my opinion a change of scenery doesn't hurt.


VERY WELL SAID RUSTY!!!!!!. AND TO ME VERY TRUE.


----------



## BadSign

My only concern is the chassis rules are strict TCS only. Bodies don't matter to me, I'll run whatever.


----------



## THE READER

BadSign said:


> My only concern is the chassis rules are strict TCS only. Bodies don't matter to me, I'll run whatever.


YES BRIAN, WE DO RUN STRICK TCS CHASSIS RULES. AT LEAST FOR WHAT IV SEEN.


----------



## Railroader

The rules at Slots only allow deviation in the areas of bodies from the Tamiya Champion Series [TCS] rules.

I guess that's what matters most


----------



## THE READER

Cam, 
What Chassis Lenght Are You Running On Your Gt?


----------



## Lugnutz

*New Track Barriers*

Great News. Indy Slots is ordering the CRC Clik-Trak system this week!!! Doug was very happy with the response from the racers. I didnt think they would get it in the slow time of the year. 
Thanks to the people that said they would add to the track fund and now is the time to put in. I am going to collect the donations and give Doug the money and a list of the people that donated. I will be at the track on Friday.

Thanks Railroader, your first on the list.

Greg


----------



## BadSign

Lugnutz said:


> Thanks Railroader, your first on the list.
> 
> Greg


That seems appropriate...


----------



## Railroader

Thanks.

I think.


----------



## camgomez

Bob I am running a short chassis and it seems to handle great at slots. 

I am almost a 100% sure that the chassis rules are TCS strictly atleast that is what me and Miguel have always run with and it keeps the racing close and exciting.


----------



## THE READER

camgomez said:


> Bob I am running a short chassis and it seems to handle great at slots.
> 
> I am almost a 100% sure that the chassis rules are TCS strictly atleast that is what me and Miguel have always run with and it keeps the racing close and exciting.


OK, THANK YOU CAM!!. HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL NEXT WEEK.


----------



## camgomez

THE READER said:


> OK, THANK YOU CAM!!. HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL NEXT WEEK.


No problem. :wave:


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

WOW, I stayed off the interent this past weekend and sure missed a lot. I made a correction to my VTA race recap. Bob Cordell qualified in 1st and Cody was 2nd, although Cody arguably had the faster car in the main.


----------



## cwoods34

Greg, I am willing to donate. I will have some cash this Friday. 

I'll be there Friday for VTA and I have a friend coming that will be testing the boards with my Shaggin' Wagon.

If we are allowing ANY body, would that mean I can put a gigantic rear spoiler on my Lunchbox? Not for performance, but just to look absolutely ridiculous. If everyone is going to run GT bodies for performance then I want mine to stand out beyond all belief. 

Does anyone have a tire truer they would be willing to bring Friday so I can run Mod? I'll be getting my tires this week but I was never able to get my tire truer working. I tried bypassing the switch, cleaning the comm, and replacing all of the wiring, so I think the stator just burnt up somewhere I can't see.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I believe David Lee who works at Indy Slots offers an r/c tire truing service. Not sure how much he charges per tire, but that is an option for racers who don't have a truer or know someone who does.


----------



## cwoods34

He charges $10 a pair. To have him true 1 set (4) would cost me the same as buying 2 complete sets (8). No offense to him, but I won't pay that much. I'll run them untrued if I have to.


----------



## rockin_bob13

*Truer*

I'll bring mine Friday. It's already set for racing size. Cost for you to use, free.


----------



## BadSign

I just saw the Datsun 240z on HPI's site... I know what's next on my mini.


----------



## Lugnutz

cwoods34 said:


> Greg, I am willing to donate. I will have some cash this Friday.


Thanks Cody


----------



## RustyS

Lugnutz said:


> Great News. Indy Slots is ordering the CRC Clik-Trak system this week!!! Doug was very happy with the response from the racers. I didnt think they would get it in the slow time of the year.
> Thanks to the people that said they would add to the track fund and now is the time to put in. I am going to collect the donations and give Doug the money and a list of the people that donated. I will be at the track on Friday.
> 
> Thanks Railroader, your first on the list.
> 
> Greg


 
I spoke with Doug today and he confirmed it. The click track is on its way. LTL from New York. Greg you da man. Thanks.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Railroader

Woo Hoo!!!


----------



## THE READER

Cam! You Have Pm


----------



## camgomez

Right back at ya!


----------



## MicroRacerM18

So if we are sticking with TCS rules for the Cooper chassis and allowing the freedom of any body. What bodies work with the MO-3?


----------



## cwoods34

Greatly appreciated Rockin' Bob :thumbsup:


----------



## Railroader

MicroRacerM18 said:


> So if we are sticking with TCS rules for the Cooper chassis and allowing the freedom of any body. What bodies work with the MO-3?


http://www.rc-mini.net/joomla/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=46&Itemid=62


----------



## Draxaas

BadSign said:


> I just saw the Datsun 240z on HPI's site... I know what's next on my mini.


careful with that body choice sir... the steering servo mount is VERY high in the chassis as you know... the bodys hood an front window may not clear it


----------



## BadSign

Draxaas said:


> careful with that body choice sir... the steering servo mount is VERY high in the chassis as you know... the bodys hood an front window may not clear it


well, crud, I never thought of that. Thanks! I guess it'll be the Civic or Swift. Thanks!


----------



## MicroRacerM18

BadSign said:


> well, crud, I never thought of that. Thanks! I guess it'll be the Civic or Swift. Thanks!


Before you limit yourself, check out the link Railroader supplied, lots of options if you can wait for shipment.


----------



## MicroRacerM18

I hadn't been on HPI's site for awhile, I just saw the 67 Corvette body. I hope that gets approved for VTA. I would love to run that body. :thumbsup:


----------



## cwoods34

It won't be approved for official VTA ruling because the 67 Vette never participated/raced in the Trans Am series, although a LOT of tracks allow it for club racing. If everyone would be acceptable of it I don't see why we couldn't allow it, but if you were to ever race at a VTA-sanctioned event you would need a legal body.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I would like us to also stick to the VTA body rules so that it makes it easier for racers to travel to our track. We have had 83 different drivers race in the VTA class, so I think we must be doing something right.

Overall I think the paint schemes in the VTA class have been good. I would like to see some of the people running monochrome/one color schemes to at least put a few decals on their cars. Speaking of decals, anyone who doesn't have white circles or number decals please let me know. I have extra decals and can bring them with me on Friday.

If someone did happen to show up with a '67 Vette body in VTA this summer and it was painted in the spirit of the VTA rules, I don't see a problem with letting them run. However, when racing picks back up in the fall/winter we should stick to the established VTA rules on bodies. Hopefully by that time there will be a few more "legal" options available.


----------



## Railroader

Cool new video from HPI with the Cup Racers: http://www.hpieurope.com/tv13/?vidID=101&src=twitter


----------



## camgomez

Thank you so much Tom for that video that 911 body is really sick it makes me wanna get an m04 just to get that body... or a cupracer of course.


----------



## MicroRacerM18

I'll wait for the vette to get approved before I get one. I appreciate the spirit of the rules.


----------



## rockin_bob13

*Bodies*

We had a guy show up at the asphalt track running Pro-Stock with a Honda S2000 body, which really wasn't a rubber tire body. Thing looked real cool, very nice paint job, and he did well with it. Our 17.5 foam could be the any-body-you-want-to-race class.


----------



## Lugnutz

Is anybody going to the race in Lafayette this saturday night?


----------



## cwoods34

I second that Bob, since it's pretty much an open class anyway. My R9F has been to hell and back, and I'd like to get a new shell. If the 13.5 rubber guys are alright with it, wanna make it the general rule - any body designed for 1/10 touring allowed in our stock foam/superstock rubber class? 

I think the Mazda 6's and R9's look good no doubt, but it'd look really cool having LeMans/JCGT cars out there, also.


----------



## fozzy767

can someone tell what pitch,pinion and spur they are running in vta on a tc3


----------



## BadSign

64P, Go small on spur: Maybe 88/47. Indy or CWoods would probably know best.


----------



## fozzy767

thanks man


----------



## fozzy767

looks like im sure i didnt count correctly but around 59 or 60 spur 48 pitch,what pinion would i need


----------



## Railroader

fozzy767 said:


> can someone tell what pitch,pinion and spur they are running in vta on a tc3


What motor/battery combo are you running?


----------



## cwoods34

I think that a 48/88 will fit on a TC3 (64-pitch).


----------



## BadSign

That comes out to a 32 Tooth, but I can't imagine a 60T Spur in 48 Pitch. That has to be 32 Pitch.


----------



## fozzy767

21.5 5000 mah lipo


----------



## jordan1652

i ran 46 pin and a 88 spur in my tc3 with a 21.5 and lipo


----------



## Railroader

Mike, a good site to check out gear ratios for VTA is http://www.gearchart.com 

Plug in the chassis you are running, what spur and pinion you are looking for, and gearchart.com will compile a gear chart based upon larger and smaller gears. For Indy Slots you want to shoot around 4.8 FDR [Final Drive Ratio] I was running a 5.0 FDR and it felt pretty good.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

*On-Road Racing at Indy Slots Friday 07/31/2009*​Current Classes include....
*Vintage Trans Am, Mini Coopers, 17.5 Foam TC*​
*Racing starts at 7pm. Please call in your entry if running late.*

On-road practice every Thursday evening!!

Indy Slots Inc 
317-787-7568 
5135 S Emerson Ave, 
Indianapolis, IN 46237
(http://www.mapquest.com/maps?address=5135+S+Emerson+Ave,+&zipcode=46237)​
Projected roll call for Friday 07/31/2009.

*17.5 Foam TC & 13.5 Rubber TC(6 cars last week)*
Projected 5+ (averaging 6 cars for last 16 weeks)

*1/18 & 1/16 Vehicles*
Projected?? 

*Mini Coopers: (12 cars last week)*
Projected 7+ (averaging 9+ cars in 2009)

*VTA: (12 cars last week)*
Projected 10+ (averaging 16+ cars in 2009)


----------



## Railroader

Count Mychanda and me in for Mini Coopers.


----------



## THE READER

im in for mini coopers also


----------



## camgomez

Me and Miguel will race coopers and bring 1/18 trucks to see if anyone runs them.


----------



## MicroRacerM18

I am in for VTA and if my parts are in and I get them installed, possibly coopers. :thumbsup:


----------



## THE READER

MicroRacerM18 said:


> I am in for VTA and if my parts are in and I get them installed, possibly coopers. :thumbsup:


what parts do you need ? if i have them your welcome to them.


----------



## fozzy767

any indy guys racing in lafayette saturday night?


----------



## kevinm

BadSign said:


> That comes out to a 32 Tooth, but I can't imagine a 60T Spur in 48 Pitch. That has to be 32 Pitch.


It's probably one of these:
http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXEY18&P=7

Assuming a 21.5/Lipo, the largest legal gear for a TC3 is 35T.


----------



## fozzy767

thats the one,lol. i know nothing about vta,so a 35 is what i have on it right now


----------



## chuck in indy

Hello,

My name is Chuck Ray.

Long time racer, first time poster!

See ya!


----------



## Railroader

Hi Chuck!


----------



## BadSign

What's up, Chuck? Glad to see you finally joined us here!

-VanderVeen


----------



## Lugnutz

Lugnutz said:


> Great News. Indy Slots is ordering the CRC Clik-Trak system this week!!! Doug was very happy with the response from the racers. I didnt think they would get it in the slow time of the year.
> Thanks to the people that said they would add to the track fund and now is the time to put in. I am going to collect the donations and give Doug the money and a list of the people that donated. I will be at the track on Friday.
> 
> Thanks Railroader, your first on the list.
> 
> Greg


Thanks to Chuck, Cody and Greg for there donation. 

My goal is to give Indy Slots $500.00. We are at $220.00. I'll be at the track Friday night if you would like to donate.

Greg


----------



## THE READER

For Sale
VTA Tc3-diggity Design conversion chassis ready to run less electronics except, it has a ( 21.5 motor in it),--- (body brite blue and yellow #7)--- and (tires and wheels almost new about three races on them)


Very Free! And Fast. very strong car . it never broke on me . --- Just Needs Some Love , And A Good Driver

$250.00 Firm

bob yelle


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I was unable to race on Friday, but I do have the main results. I will post them here this afternoon.


----------



## Railroader

The racing was pretty fun Friday. I loved the more technical layout. But with the more technical narrow setup, traction came up pretty fast in the night and unfortunately I was traction rolling in the 2nd heat. I need to get a setup for my mini cooper when the traction increases. Gluing the sidewalls didn't help, though perhaps I glued to much. Might have to keep a set of tires to swap to.

Though with the challenges I had, I still prefer the tighter track layouts compared to the high speeds of easier layouts.


----------



## THE READER

Railroader said:


> The racing was pretty fun Friday. I loved the more technical layout. But with the more technical narrow setup, traction came up pretty fast in the night and unfortunately I was traction rolling in the 2nd heat. I need to get a setup for my mini cooper when the traction increases. Gluing the sidewalls didn't help, though perhaps I glued to much. Might have to keep a set of tires to swap to.
> 
> Though with the challenges I had, I still prefer the tighter track layouts compared to the high speeds of easier layouts.


i agree!!! i like the tight lay out too. puts more of the driving back in to it.


----------



## jordan1652

THE READER said:


> i agree!!! i like the tight lay out too. puts more of the driving back in to it.


hey bob would you sell your 21.5 by its self?


----------



## THE READER

jordan1652 said:


> hey bob would you sell your 21.5 by its self?


yes. i thought i sent you a pm on that.---ill sell you an other 21.5 that i got.


----------



## THE READER

i also have 17.5 and 13.5 motors for sale. very low milage $ 50.00

and an old style 10.5 motor . $35.00


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here are the Race results for Friday 07/31/2009

17.5 Lipo Foam TC Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....xx...xmxx.xxx..*Cody Woods*
....2....3....xx...xmxx.xxx..Greg Cobb
....3....2....xx...xmxx.xxx..Bob Cordell


Monster Truck/Slash Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
No entries


1/18th Vehicle
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
No entries


Mini Cooper - B Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....19...5m01.112..*David Chapmen*
....2....4....15...3m13.011..Rocky Piccione
....3....3....03...1m07.110..Mychanda
....4....2....00...0m00.000..Steve Larracey


Mini Cooper - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....2....27...5m05.486..*Chuck Ray*
....2....1....27...5m10.288..Houston Thomas
....3....3....27...5m11.175..Bob Yelle
....4....4....24...5m02.747..Doug James
....5....5....24...5m11.782..Tom Johnson


Vintage Trans Am - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....2....50...8m06.461..*Bob Cordell*
....2....3....49...8m05.493..Greg Cobb
....3....5....45...8m08.850..Steve Martin
....4....4....44...8m05.871..Jordan Wahl
....5....7....43...8m02.436..Brandon Scobell
....6....6....42...8m04.867..Steve Larracey
....7....1....40...6m21.140..Cody Woods
....8....8....17...6m57.410..Cody Arms


----------



## Scott04C5

I have my Mini Cooper now. I'm hope to get it race ready for this Friday. If not this Friday then it will be the next.


----------



## THE READER

!!!!!!


----------



## camgomez

I will most likely not be able to go to the track this friday neither will Miguel.


----------



## j21moss

Scott04C5 said:


> I have my Mini Cooper now. I'm hope to get it race ready for this Friday. If not this Friday then it will be the next.


Hey Young Man!!!!! Where have you been at the Car Shows lately??? I've been looking for you!!! LOL


----------



## Scott04C5

With the new job I have to work on Saturdays so I havn't been to many this year.


----------



## RustyS

The new click track is in and installed. It gives you more room and the corners are a lot different then used too. Just stay off the new exterior perimeter gutters that were put up. They will roll your car in a heartbeat. Doug is thinking about putting more velcro on the bottoms to help hold better. Other then that the system is great.


----------



## Lugnutz

RustyS said:


> The new click track is in and installed. It gives you more room and the corners are a lot different then used too. Just stay off the new exterior perimeter gutters that were put up. They will roll your car in a heartbeat. Doug is thinking about putting more velcro on the bottoms to help hold better. Other then that the system is great.


:woohoo::woohoo: Can't wait race on it. Don't forget, I'm taking donations tomorrow night.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

*NEW CLICK-TRACK BARRIERS ARE IN!!*​
*On-Road Racing at Indy Slots Friday 08/07/2009*​Current Classes include....
*Vintage Trans Am, Mini Coopers, 17.5 Foam TC*​
*Racing starts at 7pm. Please call in your entry if running late.*

On-road practice every Thursday evening!!

Indy Slots Inc 
317-787-7568 
5135 S Emerson Ave, 
Indianapolis, IN 46237
(http://www.mapquest.com/maps?address=5135+S+Emerson+Ave,+&zipcode=46237)​
Projected roll call for Friday 08/07/2009.

*17.5 Foam TC & 13.5 Rubber TC(3 cars last week)*
Projected 4+ (averaging 5+ cars for last 19 weeks)

*1/18 & 1/16 Vehicles*
Projected?? 

*Mini Coopers: (9 cars last week)*
Projected 7+ (averaging 9+ cars in 2009)

*VTA: (8 cars last week)*
Projected 8 (averaging 15+ cars in 2009)


----------



## Railroader

Awesome!!!

Musu is back and will be racing mini Coopers with me. I'll also have the Bomber with me.


----------



## smokefan

How about posting some pics of the track. I was hoping to come down this Fri. but i will not be able to make it.


----------



## Railroader

I'll try to get some pictures tomorrow.


----------



## THE READER

just got back from practice at indy slot. the new track is awsome . !!!!!!. the track looks to be wider with out all the mass of thr 2by 4. yes it does need some velcro. !!!!. the track looks real neat and clean. !!
i wasnt going to race friday , but i just have to now . cya all friday. its gona be a good time


----------



## jordan1652

cant wait for tommorow, track was alsome. and i got my blues brother stickers soo get ready people!llol


----------



## BadSign

See ya'll tomorrow, VTA and Cooper for me.


----------



## BHayes

I'll be there tonight running 17.5 Foam TC

Brad Hayes


----------



## MicroRacerM18

Can't wait to run with the new system!

Count me in for VTA.


----------



## THE READER

oh and another thing i notice about the new track, you dont have to stand on the stool any more. you can see your car every where you are , all the way down to the bottom of the tires. how coool is that!!!


----------



## Railroader

That is cool.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

The track height should also be a benefit for the 1/18 scale racers.

I should be there with a car tonight. Haven't really decided what I want to run.


----------



## Railroader

I am selling my XRay T2 '007 kit. Thought I'd give you guys first crack at it. I'll have it at the track with me tonight.

Photos of everything are located in this gallery: http://mybuddypete.smugmug.com/gallery/9189558_Uugdw#613312183_WnA4n

I am asking $400 for everything in the pictures.
This includes:
-electronics-
Futaba S9451 steering servo
LRP TC Sphere ESC
Novak 21.5 motor
-parts-
VTA tires - one set that are newer, barely used, and another used set good for asphalt.
Full spring set
Spare Spur gear
2 full sets of arms
8 sets of C-Hubs
A set of steering knuckles. (Aluminum steering parts are installed on chassis)
Original box, assembly manual, and XRay Setup Book.
Tungsten weights installed to balance for LiPo batteries.



















Thanks!


----------



## chuck in indy

The new system at Indy Slots is really cool and made it a lot easier to view the entire race track better.


----------



## THE READER

yes, awsome night of racing tonight at indy slots new track system


----------



## Railroader

The new track system was very nice. So much easier to see your car, much quieter when hit. A lot easier to marshal as cars broke less when they hit it plus the cars weren't thrown so bad when they hit it.

It will take a while for the guys to learn how to set it up. Last night was a pretty easy setup, and the turn pieces weren't utilized 100%, but along with anything new there will be a learning curve.

And 1/18th scale cars are super easier to see. The micro TC class might start back up!


----------



## MicroRacerM18

The track system was nice. You could get tighter on the corners, because of the visability. Made running a tighter line easier.

Now if I can just fix my traction problem.


----------



## PDK RACING

*Vanderbeen*

Hay vanderbeen, the next time you perform the pit maneuver on me to get the leed, I swear to god i will sit and wait for you every lap and pay you back every lap........ Can't wait for next week...going to watch cops to perfect your Little trick....... :wave: Dont forget racers to give greg some $$$ for the new track system. It was really nice. I have never seen slots track look and feel big..


----------



## BadSign

PDK RACING said:


> Hay vanderbeen, the next time you perform the pit maneuver on me to get the leed, I swear to god i will sit and wait for you every lap and pay you back every lap........ Can't wait for next week...going to watch cops to perfect your Little trick....... :wave: Dont forget racers to give greg some $$$ for the new track system. It was really nice. I have never seen slots track look and feel big..


Not sure what you're talking about- which class, what race? The only thing I lead was the VTA B-Main.


----------



## Railroader

Video for the VTA A-Main is up!!!

Mr. Cordell has the lead from bell to bell.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here are the Race results for Friday 08/07/2009
17.5 Lipo Foam TC Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....42...5m01.844..*Bob Cordell*
....2....3....42...5m06.134..Brad Hayes
....3....2....28...3m33.586..Greg Cobb
....4....4....25...3m17.837..Charlie Arterburn
Monster Truck/Slash Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
No entries

1/18th Vehicle
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
No entries

Mini Cooper - B Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....2....26...5m06.624..*Rocky Piccione (bump to A)*
....2....1....25...5m08.144..*Jordan Wahl (bump to A)*
....3....3....17...5m09.528..Musu Scott
....4....4....12...4m26.056..Sam Vanderveen
Mini Cooper - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....2....32...5m06.771..*Chuck Ray*
....2....1....31...5m04.415..Bob Yelle
....3....4....31...5m06.596..Brian Vanderveen
....4....5....30...5m04.165..Tom Johnson
....5....3....29...5m02.013..Doug James
....6....7....25...5m03.864..Rocky Piccione
....7....6....19...4m05.291..Jordan Wahl
Vintage Trans Am - B Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....2....35...5m00.555..*Brian Vanderveen (bump to A)*
....2....3....35...5m06.363..*Brandon Scobell (bump to A) *
....3....4....34...5m04.397..Jordan Wahl
....4....1....33...5m08.063..Steve Larracey
....5....5....25...5m04.984..Cody Armes
Vintage Trans Am - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....62...8m02.974..*Bob Cordell*
....2....2....62...8m04.364..Charlie Arterburn
....3....6....59...8m10.142..Greg Cobb
....4....3....58...8m06.987..Brian Smith
....5....7....56...8m01.813..Brian Vanderveen
....6....4....56...8m03.934..Chuck Ray
....7....8....52...8m08.783..Brandon Scobell
....8....5....29...4m13.238..Steve Martin


----------



## Lugnutz

I thought the new barrier system great. I didnt break anything, and yes I did try to. Would like to see a little tighter set up next week. 

Thanks to to people who donated to the track fund last night.
Brandon, Steve, Brian and Tom (again)


----------



## PDK RACING

BadSign said:


> Not sure what you're talking about- which class, what race? The only thing I lead was the VTA B-Main.


Just giving ya hell for beating me again:thumbsup:. I lost by 5sec. The first time I lost to you it was by around 6sec. I will get ya one day.lol:thumbsup:
dont forget to give $$$$. the track is sweet. Easy to recover from a bump, brush or smack..lol


----------



## rockin_bob13

*Pole*

I got lucky last night to come out with the win in VTA. In the video,(that was a wonderful addition), I had plenty of trouble having to be marshalled once and 360's of my own, twice. It was a full moon. Sure was fun.


----------



## Scott04C5

The new track barriers look great. I can't wait to come back. I miss that place. The M03 is almost ready. I need a few more things for it. Like a battery and some sway bars. Hopefully I will be there next week.


----------



## BadSign

PDK RACING said:


> Just giving ya hell for beating me again:thumbsup:. I lost by 5sec. The first time I lost to you it was by around 6sec. I will get ya one day.lol:thumbsup:


Hey B,

My goal evry raceday is to finish ahead of where I qualify. Keep the faith, brother, you made the show and deserved to be there!


----------



## smokefan

Track looks good guys can't wait to make it back down.


----------



## chuck in indy

Straightaways are for ovals... More turns!


----------



## rockin_bob13

The Mulsanne Straight at LeMans is part of an oval?


----------



## BadSign

How about no WOT sweepers on both ends of the straight? The layout last night was a little dull, and one mistake could quickly put you a lap down. We need laps in the upper 8's/lower 9's, not the 7's.

I did enjoy the track barriers. Didn't need to constantly reset the track, and they had some flexibility to them.


----------



## BadSign

rockin_bob13 said:


> The Mulsanne Straight at LeMans is part of an oval?


They should ditch the chicane. What's next, flattening out Eau Rouge at Spa? Heretics.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here is an observation about the most recent track layouts. Bob Cordell has won the last 2 weeks in VTA. 2 weeks ago he won the 8 minute main with 50 laps (2x4 barriers). This past Friday he won the 8 minute main with 62 laps (CRC Clik-Trak barriers). 

Whenever we have layouts that have more than 55 laps in the main, the discrepancy from 1st - last in the A-main gets bigger. I think the sweet spot for VTA at Indy Slots is somewhere between 48-53 laps for the winner of the A-Main. This range usually results in decent passing opportunty, but slow enough lap times that a single mistake doesn't cost a racer an entire lap waiting to be marshalled. It also lets all the racers in the field focus on their own race instead of having to be worried about being passed by the leader an excessive amount of times.

Personally I would like to see a layout that has 2 left-hand or 2 right hand turns in a row. This would give someone an opportunity to setup a pass as opposed to having to put a nose into a corner to make a pass. I think we need someone to step up and work with Indy Slots to help find the sweet spot. If that means we run a similar layout for multiple weeks, then I'm okay with that. I realize this will be a learning curve for everyone, but I think it already has had a positive result.

Overall in my opinion the debut of the CRC Clik-Trak barrier was a success. Fewer cars needed to be marshalled all night, and I don't believe the barriers caused any parts to break.


----------



## BadSign

Here's the link back to the blank track map I posted earlier. I'll try making up a few, I used to do it for the micro champ races. 

Also, I'd be happy to scan and post the main printouts on the nights I'm at the track. Smith does a great job keeping up on stats, but I can try it if you guys are interested.


----------



## BadSign

*forgot the link!*

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=2603662&postcount=1621


----------



## Crptracer

Looks good guys.....Wish i could run on it....just left S.Carolina and now I am back in New york until the end of the month then I will go to Oklahoma City....Keep up the good work...


----------



## j21moss

BHayes said:


> I'll be there tonight running 17.5 Foam TC
> 
> Brad Hayes


The Brad Hayes is making an appearance???? OMG!!!!! I got to be there!! LOL


----------



## BHayes

Jerry....you are a bit late, that was last week. I probably will miss the next couple of weeks...off to Europe for work.


----------



## BadSign

Here's a couple track layout sketches- any (constructive) comments would be great.


----------



## Railroader

I like them both, but I REALLY like the first layout.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I think both layouts look good.

The 1st offers 3 right turns in a row 2x times. It also offers someone a chance to defend their line a bit. The 2nd has a longer straight and should result in slightly faster lap times.

Both do a good job using all of the space, but I see some issues finding a spot to turn marshall. It looks like a few areas might be a bight tight, but probably no worse that some of the layouts that we run. 

What scale are the squares on these designs?


----------



## cwoods34

The only problem I would see with the 2nd is having a hairpin at the end of a sweeper+straight. At such high speeds, it often can cause wrecks. Of course, you could always compensate by making the lane through there a bit wider, plus I am forgetting that the new barriers are smaller anyway.

But I like the looks of both :thumbsup:


----------



## chuck in indy

Layout one is cool...


----------



## BadSign

Thanks guys.

The main problem in all these layouts is the finish line. It pretty much forces you to either make that side of the track a sweeper, or waste the top right corner. The grid is set at 1'/ square. I kno the pole is pretty much in position, but not sure about the spot on the start line (or it's length).


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Well, based on your drawings that gives us basically 6 foot lanes. That is acceptable at Slots given the room we have to work with.


----------



## Scott04C5

Mini Cooper drivers, I need some advice. I have the 3400mah lipo so I know I have to add some weight. My questions are, Where is the best place to put it and how much do I need to add? Estimated amounts are acceptable. I can always add or subtract weight at the track.


----------



## MicroRacerM18

Just to add to the track discussion, here are some tracks that were originally designed for 1/18th scale. Lane widths are right around 6 feet. That might be a little tight for VTA in my book, but it is open for discussion.

If we do something to gather track information, I would be interested in helping. Maybe we could talk on Friday.

Let me know what you think about the layout ideas, I think they need to be adjusted before being used. They are offered up only to start dialog and get more varied track layouts that suit a variety of driving styles.


----------



## MicroRacerM18

Scott04C5 said:


> Mini Cooper drivers, I need some advice. I have the 3400mah lipo so I know I have to add some weight. My questions are, Where is the best place to put it and how much do I need to add? Estimated amounts are acceptable. I can always add or subtract weight at the track.


Weight on a cooper is best if kept as low as possible on the chassis. A lot of guys add them to the battery, some add them down in the rear area.


----------



## Railroader

Scott04C5 said:


> Mini Cooper drivers, I need some advice. I have the 3400mah lipo so I know I have to add some weight. My questions are, Where is the best place to put it and how much do I need to add? Estimated amounts are acceptable. I can always add or subtract weight at the track.


I should have my electronic scale at the track Friday. You want to keep the weight low and around the battery area as much as possible. When I put weight near the rear I tended to traction roll. Moving weight as far forward as possible helped me.

You can use shrink tubing, like the kind used for assembling battery packs, to attach weighs directly to the lipo battery. Also, you can buy pinewood derby tungsten weights to keep the weight low and concentrated in certain areas.


----------



## ThrottleKing

*F103*

When will we run the F103 cars? I would love to run oval or on road. If we do run them are we going by the Tamiya rules and nothing else? I want to purchase a lipo for it because the Orions plugs stick up too high and mess with the body and I dont want to run 3200's against 5000's.


----------



## BadSign

Scott04C5 said:


> Mini Cooper drivers, I need some advice. I have the 3400mah lipo so I know I have to add some weight. My questions are, Where is the best place to put it and how much do I need to add? Estimated amounts are acceptable. I can always add or subtract weight at the track.


I run the Orion 3400 LiPo and glued the weights to the bottom side of the battery. It's a tight squeeze to get it in out, but works.



On another Mini-Cooper subject, I couldn't help but notice how SLOOOWWW my car was Friday night on the straights. I came home and checked the TX settings: Fine. ESC Settings: Fine. Then ran the motor in reverse. Strangely, it had a lot more revs in reverse. Sounded like a timing problem to me. Knowing the motor was obviously shot, I popped the lid off and looked inside. here's what I found:


----------



## BadSign

Since there's no way these brushes are ever aligned properly, they obviously aren't going to wear evenly. With the comm dragging them in a CW rotation, the brushes shift and add negative timing to a 0* motor.

So if you find your mini is faster in reverse, you now know why.

btw, how much for a new motor from Doug?


----------



## cwoods34

I think he sells them for $21 or so.

Is that the motor from the Cooper I sold you? When I bought it from the neighbor kid I cleaned it out and gave it a good "shakedown" and I could hear an improvement. I also put it through a couple of laps on the track just to make sure it ran decent and it seemed good, so I hope you got at least a little bit out of it! Not sure how much you've used it since then. I guess it was just it's time :freak:

You could just always solder the + and - leads in reverse on the motor and use it in reverse until it burns up!


----------



## Railroader

ThrottleKing said:


> When will we run the F103 cars? I would love to run oval or on road. If we do run them are we going by the Tamiya rules and nothing else? I want to purchase a lipo for it because the Orions plugs stick up too high and mess with the body and I dont want to run 3200's against 5000's.


I'd love to see the F1 class run. Unfortunately, you and I are about the only ones.

If they do run, the fairest rules (in my opinion) would be to run under the Tamiya TCS rules. Including the battery rules. But just to let you know, an Orion 2400 in the basic kit of a F103 FLIES on the track. Indy Slots is small enough that you don't need the speed a more powerful battery provides. I'll bring my F103 to the track this Friday with a 2400 LiPo for anyone to try.


----------



## ThrottleKing

I usually run my SMC 4100 in mine and it is only just a little faster than my Slider with the 13.5. I have it hooked up pretty well and I am happy with it. I have thrown in a Reedy Stockstar and it really rips and it still manages to do the oval well but I have to really get up on the brakes for the road course. One thing I noticed is that the Novak GTX has very little brakes or it just could be the J540 motor not having enough magnet to help out, I may just be too used to the brakes with the brushless motors.


----------



## THE READER

BadSign said:


> I run the Orion 3400 LiPo and glued the weights to the bottom side of the battery. It's a tight squeeze to get it in out, but works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On another Mini-Cooper subject, I couldn't help but notice how SLOOOWWW my car was Friday night on the straights. I came home and checked the TX settings: Fine. ESC Settings: Fine. Then ran the motor in reverse. Strangely, it had a lot more revs in reverse. Sounded like a timing problem to me. Knowing the motor was obviously shot, I popped the lid off and looked inside. here's what I found:


i have a 540j motor its a good one, you can have it if you like. 
bob


----------



## ThrottleKing

*Legal F1 Batteries*

All TCS legal LIPOS must have a Molded Plastic, Hard Case!
Soft case packs are not legal for the TCS series.

TCS legal Hard-case Lipo batteries are listed below: 
Orion/Peak Carbon Edition 2400, 3200, 3400, 3600, 3800 Platinum Edition 4800, and 5000
Reedy 7.4 20C 5000 mah & 3200 
Core 7.4 5000 h 
Trinity Li-Pro 3800, and 4500 r> SMC Lightning Bolt 7.2 Red Hard Cased 4000, 5000 h
Track Power: Hard Case Gold Edition 7.4 Lipos 
Max Amps: 4200SS 35C 7.4V Hard Case
All Lipo batteries for TCS may not exceed 5000 maH!
As new Hard Cased Lipo batteries become available they will be reviewed and made legal upon inspection.

Thanks for clearing that up. I might buy one that will be suitable for all my car classes yet be legal in all as well except the Slider. I love the Orion's but the bannana plugs distort the body and I don't want to create any extra tweak in the car since adjustments are limited unlike the Corally.


----------



## ThrottleKing

I just checked into it and some 5000's might rub the t-plate on the F1's so around 4000 should be just fine. So any of you guys with an F1 please chime in.
This class will prove to be a drivers' class as chassis set up is minimal and driving finesse and skill will be the key to victory.


F103 Tamiya Formula One chassis only (F103, F103RS, F103RM, and F103RX). 
Tamiya F103 Hop-Ups only. 
No chassis lightening allowed. 
NEW for 2009: The Tamiya 540-J motor (53689) is the spec silver can motor for the 2009 season. 
Any Tamiya foam F1 tire may be used. This includes: 53128, 53129, 53134, 53135, and 53271. 
Update 3/17/09: Front and Rear foam tires must cover the entire width of the wheel. No width trimming is allowed. Exception! If you own old rear short HBR tires with the shiny side on both ends, those are allowed. 
Tamiya F1 wheels only. 
No extra vent holes are permitted to be drilled on the wheels. 
Tamiya F1 bodies only. Mixing of Tamiya bodies and Tamiya wings is allowed. 
Any pinion and spur gear ratio combo may be used. 
Driver figure must be used. 
Hard cased LIPO batteries and NiMh batteries are legal for F1 class racing. See general rules for legal TCS batteries. 
The F103 Chassis must be built per the instruction manual. Altering its basic structure and design is prohibited.


----------



## chuck in indy

Just ran with the 12th scale racers tonight and must say it was pretty cool... Very tight track! Ran (3) 8 minute heats along with the Main. 5 cars showed up which was cool but 2 or 3 more would be awesome that way we could have 3 to 4 cars per heat and an A and B main.

Also as a side note and thought to ponder... Any one interested in reserved pit spaces? I hear it gets really packed in the winter and think it might be worth throwing out? I have ideas about how it could work... Maybe talk about it Friday night?


----------



## chuck in indy

*F103*

I have one of these but need to paint the body. I'd run it next week...





ThrottleKing said:


> I just checked into it and some 5000's might rub the t-plate on the F1's so around 4000 should be just fine. So any of you guys with an F1 please chime in.
> This class will prove to be a drivers' class as chassis set up is minimal and driving finesse and skill will be the key to victory.
> 
> 
> F103 Tamiya Formula One chassis only (F103, F103RS, F103RM, and F103RX).
> Tamiya F103 Hop-Ups only.
> No chassis lightening allowed.
> NEW for 2009: The Tamiya 540-J motor (53689) is the spec silver can motor for the 2009 season.
> Any Tamiya foam F1 tire may be used. This includes: 53128, 53129, 53134, 53135, and 53271.
> Update 3/17/09: Front and Rear foam tires must cover the entire width of the wheel. No width trimming is allowed. Exception! If you own old rear short HBR tires with the shiny side on both ends, those are allowed.
> Tamiya F1 wheels only.
> No extra vent holes are permitted to be drilled on the wheels.
> Tamiya F1 bodies only. Mixing of Tamiya bodies and Tamiya wings is allowed.
> Any pinion and spur gear ratio combo may be used.
> Driver figure must be used.
> Hard cased LIPO batteries and NiMh batteries are legal for F1 class racing. See general rules for legal TCS batteries.
> The F103 Chassis must be built per the instruction manual. Altering its basic structure and design is prohibited.


----------



## ThrottleKing

That's 3 of us. Enough to run a heat. Now what night and oval or road course?


----------



## Railroader

I can only make it Friday nights for the road course.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here are some quick VTA Stats for Indy Slots:
3 wins in a row for Bob Cordell!
84 different racers since the class originated
797 total entries in 61 weeks

----------

*NEW CLIK-TRAK BARRIERS ARE IN!!*​*On-Road Racing at Indy Slots Friday 08/14/2009*​Current Classes include....
*Vintage Trans Am, Mini Coopers, 17.5 Foam TC*​*Racing starts at 7pm. Please call in your entry if running late.*
On-road practice every Thursday evening!!

Indy Slots Inc 
317-787-7568 
5135 S Emerson Ave, 
Indianapolis, IN 46237
(http://www.mapquest.com/maps?address=5135+S+Emerson+Ave,+&zipcode=46237)​
Projected roll call for Friday 08/14/2009.
----------
*17.5 Foam TC & 13.5 Rubber TC(4 cars last week)*
Projected 4+ (averaging 5+ cars for last 20 weeks)

*1/18 & 1/16 Vehicles*
Projected?? 

*Mini Coopers: (9 cars last week)*
Projected 7+ (averaging 9+ cars in 2009)

*VTA: (11 cars last week)*
Projected 8+ (averaging 15+ cars in 2009)


----------



## BadSign

cwoods34 said:


> I think he sells them for $21 or so.
> 
> Is that the motor from the Cooper I sold you? When I bought it from the neighbor kid I cleaned it out and gave it a good "shakedown" and I could hear an improvement. I also put it through a couple of laps on the track just to make sure it ran decent and it seemed good, so I hope you got at least a little bit out of it! Not sure how much you've used it since then. I guess it was just it's time :freak:
> 
> You could just always solder the + and - leads in reverse on the motor and use it in reverse until it burns up!


Yeah, we could have a mini cooper main where you had to drive in reverse!



THE READER said:


> i have a 540j motor its a good one, you can have it if you like.
> bob


Thanks Bob, but I'm okay. I've mooched parts 
off enough people lately as it is!


----------



## Scott04C5

If I can get off of work in time I will be there tomorrow night with the MO3 and the RC18t.
I finally got the MO3 together and I'm ready to race it.
Brian your number count for new racers will go up!
One quick question about Mini Coopers. What pinion is everybody running?


----------



## THE READER

Scott04C5 said:


> If I can get off of work in time I will be there tomorrow night with the MO3 and the RC18t.
> I finally got the MO3 together and I'm ready to race it.
> Brian your number count for new racers will go up!
> One quick question about Mini Coopers. What pinion is everybody running?


20t pinion


----------



## BadSign

Here's two more track ideas for you guys

Also, I have a few items for sale on the electronics forum. I'll give you guys first dibs if you want them.


----------



## ThrottleKing

I like the second layout because it has good smooth corner to corner transitions and would be the lesser of the two to have cars bunching up to make the turns.


----------



## Scott04C5

Thank You


----------



## ThrottleKing

I also wanted to add that keeping the strait shorter makes the gear selection easier becasue you wont have to worry about running out of gear or having enough for getting out of the corners quickly, it balances the trade off better.


----------



## ThrottleKing

About what time do the races get out with on Friday nights? I love racing but since I will only be racing one car as long as another F1 shows, I wondered if I needed to bring a recliner?:thumbsup:


----------



## BadSign

10:00-10:30


----------



## rockin_bob13

*Layout*

Did you guys ever talk to the proprieter about changing the layout from Wednesday, or is all this only conversation?
Bring a VTA or Mini or bring a .......... You already know...........


----------



## rockin_bob13

*Size*

ROAR Rules suggest 8' lanes for 1/10th scale.


----------



## PDK RACING

You could do the second one on a 40 wide and 64 long track. It would be eight feet minus the width of the clik. What are the carpet dimensions at slots?


----------



## Railroader

Great night of racing, I liked the layout a lot. There were quite a few turns that were perfect for passing.

Running the Formula 1 class was more fun than I thought. The speed was awesome. Just need a slightly larger spur.

Mini Cooper 8 minute main? YES!!!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here are the Race results for Friday 08/14/2009

17.5 Lipo Foam TC Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....34...5m03.308..*Greg Cordell*
....2....2....34...5m03.417..Charlie Arterburn

Indy Car Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....37...5m07.631..*Jeremiah Ward*
....2....2....33...5m04.858..Tom Johnson
....3....3....13...5m05.300..Brian Smith


1/18th Vehicle
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
No entries


Mini Cooper - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....44...8m01.865..*Brian Smith*
....2....6....43...8m00.906..Rocky Piccione
....3....2....42...8m13.362..Tom Johnson
....4....7....39...8m09.926..Scott Rance
....5....4....30...5m39.078..Doug James
....6....5....07...1m24.773..Steve Larracey
....7....3....xx...xmxx.xxx..Jeremiah Ward (DNS)


Vintage Trans Am - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....2....54...8m06.950..*Greg Cobb*
....2....1....53...8m00.124..Bob Cordell
....3....3....53...8m04.535..Charlie Arterburn
....4....4....52...8m08.235..Steve Martin
....5....5....49...8m05.503..Jordan Wahl
....6....6....46...8m00.816..Steve Larracey
....7....7....42...8m04.595..Cody Armes


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Quick racing recap from Friday: Layout was a bit more technical and the lap times reflected that.

A few racers brought out some open-wheeled cars tonight. Jeremiah W. had his F103 looking good and took the win. Tom Johnson came in 2nd with his F103. Brian S. tried his old F201, but needed to work on his setup and came in 3rd.

In the Mini Cooper class, Brian S. had better luck with the debut of his "Crash Cab" paint scheme to take the win. A big thanks to Chuck Ray for some number decals. Rocky P. had a fast Cooper and came in 2nd. Tom J. was struggling with a few tractions rolls in the main and finished in 3rd.

Foam TC only saw 2 cars, but plenty of great racing on the track. Charlie held off Greg for most of the race, but Greg was finally able to sneak by at the end to take the win.

Some of the best racing of the night came in the VTA main. Top 3 cars of Bob C., Greg C. and Charlie looked evenly matched. TQ Bob got off to a slow start which let Greg & Charlie by. Greg and Charlie swapped leads multiple times and even traded paint a few corners, but it was great give and take. Charlie got held up by traffic and Greg was finally able to get out in front to stay. It looked like Charlie was going to make another challenge for the lead, but short-turned a corner and fell back. Greg drove error free the last 17 laps to take his 1st VTA victory at Indy Slots. Congrats Greg. Bob C. made up for a slow start and was able to catch up to Charlie. It was a good battle for 2nd with Charlie holding off Bob. Unfortunately Charlie short-turned another corner on lap 46 which allowed Bob by to take 2nd place. Charlie ended up 3rd.

Overall in VTA the fast laps for the top 5 cars were less than .2 seconds apart and the top 2 cars had almost identical fast laps. Average laps for top 4 VTA car in the main were between 9.0 - 9.3 seconds, so I'd say the layout was pretty good.


----------



## Scott04C5

I would like to thank Tom Johnson for the help and parts for my MO3. Without his help I would not have been able to run in the main. Thanks Tom.


----------



## Railroader

Anytime Scott. You get that mini set up and you'll be at the front of the pack.


----------



## Scott04C5

I have a lot of work to do to it but I'll get there. Hope to see Friday.


----------



## ThrottleKing

I really Loved running F1 last night. Thanks for the comments and thanks to the guys for racing it so clean. I think, well I know I will be ther this coming Friday with it again. I hope to start seeing a larger turn out for the F103 class. while I like most if not all of the other classes, I believe that open wheel cars are my favorite wether it's my Sprint or especially my F103. Thanks to Railroader for loaning me a Cooper to try out it was fun.

We need some more F103's they are affordable spec class cars and follow the TCS rules. I would suggest getting a set of 15th edition gears as they seemed to let the motors run a little cooler and a 64p pinions will work with them.


----------



## fozzy767

what speed controls are people running in vta class?


----------



## jordan1652

tekin rs, novak gtp, lrp spx


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Any sensored brushless speed control can be competitive at Indy Slots. I am currently running a Havok/21.5 combo in an Associated TC3 and my lap times are usually at or near the top. I think we have seen almost every brand of Novak and LRP brushless speed control win as well as the Tekin speed controls.

I know the following have won at some point at Indy Slots:
LRP Sphere, Sphere TC, SPX, SXX?
Novak GTB, XBR, Havok
Tekin RS.

Indy Slots is a smaller facility so it levels out any advantages between electronics and chassis. More often than not, the driver who drives the cleanest/smartest wins the A-main and not necessarily the car with the fastest laps. We have seen pretty much every chassis out there either win or place well in the A-main. The most popular chassis at Indy Slots have been TC5, TC4 (tub & FT), TC3, and Xray. We have also seen drivers win with HPI Pro 4 and even Tamiya TT-01.


----------



## ThrottleKing

I used to run an X-ray or Yokomo myself but I would think that anytime you can get a car that the shop has a good stock for would be the car for me. Tc4's and TC3's seem to be still very competitive if driven and set up correctly being shaft cars. Belt cars are smoother and have better corner to coner transitions or at least in my past experiences they have for me. The TC5 is an excellent car it is near the quality and function of the XRay and at half the price. Novak GTB for me or the KOPropo if I were buying electronics. In any case it's pretty hard to really get it wrong now days with anything, things in this hobby are so mutch better than they used to be.


----------



## cwoods34

I built a friend's TC5 and was very disappointed in the quality of the kit, given that it is marketed as a pro-level TC. I will never own one myself. There were just a lotta small imperfections and a few head-scratchers, and for the money I would rather buy a used XRAY. That's just my opinion though :hat:

I know Associated is the dominant brand at Slots. I used to run a TC4 and had my share of A-Main wins with it, and I know a majority of guys are running TC5's, so the 5's have a lot of wins, too.

One good thing about the TC5's is that parts are plenty and cheap  I can't help but feel I need to bend over and pull down my pants every time I order XRAY parts from Nexus :freak:


----------



## ThrottleKing

I agree with you on that I hated buying one arm for7-9 bucks for mine. I wonder if you might have gotten a bad kit from AE. The two I put together were as nice as any of my Xrays but the book and tips were not near as detailed. Depending on what you have Hoosier Hobbies has a small selection of Xray parts you might give them a call.1-812-847-0257


----------



## cwoods34

I'm hoping it was just a bad kit. There was slop in numerous places (suspension), half of the same-sized screws were actually a few threads short or tall, and a lot of the threading on plastic pieces was ruined (screw couldn't tighten completely). I'll give them the benefit of the doubt, though!


----------



## Scott04C5

OK Mini Cooper guys, I'm about to give up on my Mo3m, I have tried everything to fix the extreme loose condition. I can't keep the rear from coming round while turning. I've tried droop, no droop, stiffer springs in front then stiffer springs in back, changed weight of oil in both front and back shocks, tried a free diff., and then a tight diff. Nothing I try seems to make any difference. I haven't tried different tires or adding weight in the back.
I'm looking for any suggestions. This car is becoming a lot more work than I thought it was supposed to be.
PLEASE HELP!!!!


----------



## rockin_bob13

I have 3 TC5's that I biult and 2 more I've built for other people. 
1/ I've built many kits
2/ I know what to expect
3/ I know how to make the car as I want it to be
4/ the LHS keeps parts on hand
5/the parts aren't expensive
6/the kits aren't expensive
I like 'em just fine.


Can I get my truer back?


----------



## THE READER

Scott04C5 said:


> OK Mini Cooper guys, I'm about to give up on my Mo3m, I have tried everything to fix the extreme loose condition. I can't keep the rear from coming round while turning. I've tried droop, no droop, stiffer springs in front then stiffer springs in back, changed weight of oil in both front and back shocks, tried a free diff., and then a tight diff. Nothing I try seems to make any difference. I haven't tried different tires or adding weight in the back.
> I'm looking for any suggestions. This car is becoming a lot more work than I thought it was supposed to be.
> PLEASE HELP!!!!


make sure you have at lease 3deg of toe in in the rear. -- and make sure what ever tires you have , are not to hard .. i assume you are using tire doop? also make sure you dont have to much steering throw.--- 

bob 
Today 05:07 PMit sounds like a tire problem to me

bob yelle


----------



## cwoods34

Rockin' Bob: Yes, I expect to be there Friday. If you need it before then I can probably squeeze the trip up to Castleton and bring it to H-Town, or I could meet ya at Slots any evening.

Of course you like 'em just fine, you've won the past 3 weeks with one


----------



## THE READER

Scott04C5 said:


> OK Mini Cooper guys, I'm about to give up on my Mo3m, I have tried everything to fix the extreme loose condition. I can't keep the rear from coming round while turning. I've tried droop, no droop, stiffer springs in front then stiffer springs in back, changed weight of oil in both front and back shocks, tried a free diff., and then a tight diff. Nothing I try seems to make any difference. I haven't tried different tires or adding weight in the back.
> I'm looking for any suggestions. This car is becoming a lot more work than I thought it was supposed to be.
> PLEASE HELP!!!!


oh and one more thing to check. losen up the four screws that holds the front and read chassis togather. set the car down on a flat surface, and retighten the screws back down.. i found many times that my chassis was tweek. and that fixed it. if any of this dont fix your car . ill be there friday and i can help out straighten it out

bob


----------



## jordan1652

hoosier hobbys has a lot of on road cars and car parts. do they have a on-road track?? jw, i camp in linton all the time


----------



## cwoods34

I will for sure be racing Friday (stock foam) and I will be having my friend David back for some more Mini Cooper action. Can anyone do me a HUGE favor and let me borrow either an FM or 2.4 GHz system for the car? He only has an AM radio and my only spare radios are AM, and if you've ever tried to use one inside at Slots..... well, it doesn't work well. I'd GREATLY appreciate it :thumbsup:

Also, I'll be debuting a new body for the foam car


----------



## Draxaas

imma forums newb w00t


----------



## Draxaas

Scott04C5 said:


> OK Mini Cooper guys, I'm about to give up on my Mo3m, I have tried everything to fix the extreme loose condition. I can't keep the rear from coming round while turning. I've tried droop, no droop, stiffer springs in front then stiffer springs in back, changed weight of oil in both front and back shocks, tried a free diff., and then a tight diff. Nothing I try seems to make any difference. I haven't tried different tires or adding weight in the back.
> I'm looking for any suggestions. This car is becoming a lot more work than I thought it was supposed to be.
> PLEASE HELP!!!!


You may try placing your esc an rx in the chassis opening in the back sir... Does your car have the 2degree toe ins for the rear?


----------



## brockstar43

Linton does have an indoor carpet track as well as an indoor offroad track. The onroad track never caught on though so the use it for indoor batting cages and baseball practice. Sorry Jordan. If you have anything offroad though hit it up!!! Awesome track for slashes and 10th scales


----------



## BadSign

Anyone know if Doug has cooper gears in stock? I went through the gearbox tonight to find my grinding noise and discovered my spur gear is partially stripped.


----------



## Railroader

Probably. If not, I have a couple sets. I can give you one.


----------



## Scott04C5

Thank You to everybody who chimed in with suggestions for my Mo3. I think I got it figured out. We'll see on Friday.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Friday, Bring out your F103's. The cars are very fast and take little if any set up. Less than half the cost of 1/12th scale and just as fun. Does anyone know how the track will be Friday? Oops I forgot today is the first day of road course for the week, I will try to get over and see the layout today.


----------



## jordan1652

thanks brock, i that maybe the track was in a building behind hoosier hobbys or somthing


----------



## wlpjr2

Scott04C5 said:


> Thank You to everybody who chimed in with suggestions for my Mo3. I think I got it figured out. We'll see on Friday.


Hey Scott, 
You going to come and see us at The Big Paved Oval at the Marion County Fair. We race Saturday!
Bill


----------



## Scott04C5

Bill,
I would love to but with the new job I have to work on Saturdays. What time do you guys start racing? Maybe I could show up to watch some of the races.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

*NEW CLIK-TRAK BARRIERS ARE IN!!*​
*On-Road Racing at Indy Slots Friday 08/21/2009*​Current Classes include....
*Vintage Trans Am, Mini Coopers, 17.5 Foam TC*​
*Racing starts at 7pm. Please call in your entry if running late.*

On-road practice every Thursday evening!!

Indy Slots Inc 
317-787-7568 
5135 S Emerson Ave, 
Indianapolis, IN 46237
(http://www.mapquest.com/maps?address=5135+S+Emerson+Ave,+&zipcode=46237)​
Projected roll call for Friday 08/21/2009.

*17.5 Foam TC & 13.5 Rubber TC(2 cars last week)*
Projected 4+ (averaging 5+ cars for last 20 weeks)

*1/18 & 1/16 Vehicles*
Projected?? 

*F1/Indycar (3 cars last week)*
Projected 2+

*Mini Coopers: (7 cars last week)*
Projected 7+ (averaging 9+ cars in 2009)

*VTA: (7 cars last week)*
Projected 8+ (averaging 15+ cars in 2009)


----------



## Railroader

Count me in for Mini Cooper and F103!!!

Musu will also be racing Mini Cooper.


----------



## ThrottleKing

I was getting worried about you Railroader. Glad to hear your planning on running the F103.


----------



## Scott04C5

I'll be there with the newest Mini.


----------



## GHBECK

Railroader said:


> Count me in for Mini Cooper and F103!!!
> 
> Musu will also be racing Mini Cooper.




What are the specs in f103 class?


----------



## Railroader

GHBECK said:


> What are the specs in f103 class?


TCS http://www.tamiyausa.com/tcs/rules.php#f1


----------



## THE READER

is the tamiya - mo5- a legal car to run.? the tcs rules dont mention it


----------



## MicroRacerM18

count me in for VTA and mini coopers!

Railroader, I may be a little late, can you save me a spot?


----------



## THE READER

im in for mini coopers also


----------



## Railroader

THE READER said:


> is the tamiya - mo5- a legal car to run.? the tcs rules dont mention it


It often takes Tamiya a while to update the TCS rules pages.

In my opinion, I think the M-05 kit should be included. I don't think anyone would object as most people I have talked to plan on getting one. I know I will be buying one soon.


----------



## Railroader

MicroRacerM18 said:


> count me in for VTA and mini coopers!
> 
> Railroader, I may be a little late, can you save me a spot?


I will save your regular pit spot for you! Is Doug J. going to make it?


----------



## wlpjr2

Scott04C5 said:


> Bill,
> I would love to but with the new job I have to work on Saturdays. What time do you guys start racing? Maybe I could show up to watch some of the races.


Scott,
R/Car Racing at Marion County Fair Grounds http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=252984
Practice 3 to 9PM Fridays
Gates OPen 1PM, Qualifying is at 5PM, Racing with rolling starts at 6:30 PM


----------



## cwoods34

From what I've read on other sites, the M05 is perfectly legal and allowed to run alongside the current chassis. I'm sure in a given amount of time the current chassis we all run will be phased out and eventually replaced by the new M05.

I should be there for stock foam and my friend will be wheelin' the Shaggin' Wagon.

Bob Cordell, I will have your tire truer tonight.


----------



## Railroader

New, lowered price!!! I need to pay for a Tamiya MFCU for my new Knight Hauler!

New price: $350 !!!



Railroader said:


> I am selling my XRay T2 '007 kit.
> 
> Photos of everything are located in this gallery: http://mybuddypete.smugmug.com/gallery/9189558_Uugdw#613312183_WnA4n
> 
> I am asking $350 for everything in the pictures.
> This includes:
> -electronics-
> Futaba S9451 steering servo
> LRP TC Sphere ESC
> Novak 21.5 motor
> -parts-
> VTA tires - one set that are newer, barely used, and another very used set good for asphalt.
> Full spring set
> Spare Spur gear
> 2 full sets of arms
> 8 sets of C-Hubs
> A set of steering knuckles. (Aluminum steering parts are installed on chassis)
> Original box, assembly manual, and XRay Setup Book.
> Tungsten weights installed to balance for LiPo batteries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## ThrottleKing

I am interested but I will need to think about it. I would like to run VTA but maybe I can run somebodies before I really decide. I am just having so much fun driving the F103. I have just seen the new 104 and I think I might want one of those but the battery design looks like it might limit me even more so than the 103. I also am not sure about the longer wheelbase and taller tires.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Railroader, are you going to be able to run next Friday? If not I sure hope the others with the F1's come out and turn some laps.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Well I will have to wait if I want your Xray. I just checked my "toy money" account and after buying a Denon amp and reciever and the BowFlex I am getting low and I don't want to touch our checking and savings accounts. In other word the wife said I have been having too much fun shopping this month.


----------



## Railroader

ThrottleKing said:


> Railroader, are you going to be able to run next Friday? If not I sure hope the others with the F1's come out and turn some laps.


I'll be there!!!

Sorry I wasn't much competition last night. I was operating on very little sleep and the distraction from my new Night Hauler. The F103 was running much tighter and the speed felt great with the 15t pinion. Much cooler too. I just kept hitting the throttle at the wrong times in the turns and not lifting at the right times. though I did prove the durability of the chassis and the new click-track system! 

Mini Cooper and F103 next week! :woohoo:


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Had fun racing Mini-Coopers last night. Finished 4th, but was happy overall with the result. Car was pushing a bit, but some of the changes I made helped. Bob Yelle was running an M-05 and didn't seem to have any advantage. In fact I saw him roll his car once or twice and I never had a problem with my M-03.

I have the results pages and will get them posted this weekend.


----------



## Railroader

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Had fun racing Mini-Coopers last night. Finished 4th, but was happy overall with the result. Car was pushing a bit, but some of the changes I made helped. *Bob Yelle was running an M-05 and didn't seem to have any advantage. In fact I saw him roll his car once or twice* and I never had a problem with my M-03.


I noticed that too. Might be able to put off the M-05 purchase for a while after all.

My cooper was pushing like crazy as well. I forgot and ran my asphalt setup all night. Plus I didn't apply as much tire dope as I usually do to try to fend off traction rolling on what looked like a very tight turn layout. I guess I succeed, I couldn't roll my car last night no matter how hard i pushed it into the turns.

Doug James was on FIRE last night! And he had his car torn apart between every race. Might have to take a long look at his setup and copy it.


----------



## THE READER

dont underestimate the mo5 car by my driving it.. that car in a good and younger driver could be a killer.


----------



## Railroader

THE READER said:


> dont underestimate the mo5 car by my driving it.. that car in a good and younger drive could be a killer.


Bob, you are way too humble (good thing). You kill most of the younger guys with just about everything you drive.


----------



## cwoods34

The M05 looks waaay better than the M03 in terms of layout, and Bob's looks SUPER clean with how he has his assembled, arguably one of the best looking Mini chassis' at Slots. Had a blast last night! It was fun playing "tag" with Mr. Cobb


----------



## Railroader

Bob's is one of the best laid out and wired M-Chassis' I have ever seen. I wonder what bodies Tamiya will release to fit the lower profile. Perhaps some of the M-04 chassis bodies fit like the Mercedes or the Porsche Boxster. That would look very cool.


----------



## BadSign

Ellie and I had a great time last night, but I'm looking forward to the next time when I can race minis myself.

Lugnutz, sorry for getting into you in the main last night, hope it didn't cause a problem.


----------



## cwoods34

I've always wondered why they don't release more contemporary FWD vehicles, like a Corolla, Sentra, or Focus, or any vehicle you'd see in 1:1 club racing circuits. 

Yeah when I said his chassis was clean I was including his great wiring job, too. Maybe next time I can get a really close look at it. There's an entire thread over on RCTech dedicated to BEAUTIFUL wiring jobs on on-road vehicles.

I think my M03 is literally the WORST looking chassis job at Slots. The chassis itself is 2 different colors, there is electrical tape everywhere, and my speedo looks prehistoric and sits nicely at an angle to the mass of servo tape that holds the receiver :drunk:


----------



## BadSign

cwoods34 said:


> I think my M03 is literally the WORST looking chassis job at Slots. The chassis itself is 2 different colors


Wanna swap parts?


----------



## cwoods34

Haha, what parts specifically? I think I may actually put a black piece on and run 3 colors!


----------



## BadSign

I'll swap you anything black for a blue. Then I'll have the tri-color going, too!


----------



## BadSign

PM for microracer


----------



## Draxaas

is Greg Cobb on here?


----------



## cwoods34

No blue for me  I only have grey, chrome, and black!


----------



## Lugnutz

Draxass, got the message. Thank you

Greg


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here are the Race results for Friday 08/21/2009

17.5 Lipo Foam TC Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....39...5m08.440..*Cody Woods*
....2....3....37...5m03.260..Greg Cobb
....3....2....00...xmxx.xxx..Bob Cordell - DNS (Electronics)

Indy Car Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....38...5m00.751..*Jeremiah Ward*
....2....2....33...4m59.018..Tom Johnson
....3....3....00...xmxx.xxx..Chuck Ray - DNS


1/18th Vehicle
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
No entries


Mini Cooper - B Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....4....26...5m05.835..*Steve Larracey (Bump to A-main)*
....2....1....25...5m06.188..Scott Rance
....3....2....22...5m01.506..Ellie VanderVeen
....4....3....05...4m42.354..Musu Scott
....5....5....01...0m39.377..David Chapmen
....6....6....00...0m00.000..Matt Hanner

Mini Cooper - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....50...8m00.521..*Mark Lyons*
....2....5....48...8m06.762..Chuck Ray
....3....2....48...8m09.320..Bob Yelle
....4....4....47...8m09.852..Brian Smith
....5....3....45...8m04.239..Brock Lyons
....6....6....45...8m09.224..Doug James
....7....7....42...8m05.001..Tom Johnson
....8....8....39...8m02.412..Steve Larracey

Vintage Trans Am - B Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....33...5m02.832..*Brian VanderVeen (Bump to A-main)*
....2....2....33...5m07.519..Jordan Wahl
....3....3....30...5m03.788..Steve Larracey
....4....5....30...5m05.604..Steve Martin
....5....4....29...5m00.850..Cody Arms

Vintage Trans Am - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....57...8m05.526..*Bob Cordell*
....2....3....56...8m01.837..Greg Cobb
....3....2....56...8m03.386..Brock Lyons
....4....4....55...8m04.000..Mark Lyons
....5....6....53...8m02.842..Brian VanderVeen
....6....5....53...8m06.057..Chuck Ray


----------



## chuck in indy

F103RM Rolling chassis with servo, painted body and an extra set of mounted foam tires for sell if anyone's interested. $100 or best offer... I ran it one night up at Indy Slots and it's pretty much brand new so? I'd trade for (2) unpainted 1/10 HPI 68 Camaro (LXLSS9) bodies and a Tamiya 1/10 Mini Cooper S '06 Ltwt (84064) body for it?


----------



## Railroader

Awesome deal Chuck.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Road Course just two days away!:jest::woohoo:


----------



## Railroader

Woo hoo!!!

Mini Cooper and F103 for me!


----------



## THE READER

im in for mini coopers . --for sure!!!!!. also be there tonight for some set up practice


----------



## Railroader

Musu and Mychanda will also be running Mini Coopers.

That's 2/3 of a novice cooper class right there!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

*On-Road Racing at Indy Slots Friday 08/28/2009*​*NOW USING CRC CLIK-TRAK BARRIERS!!*​
Current Classes include....
*Vintage Trans Am, Mini Coopers, 17.5 Foam TC*​
*Racing starts at 7pm. Please call in your entry if running late.*

On-road practice every Thursday evening!!

Indy Slots Inc 
317-787-7568 
5135 S Emerson Ave, 
Indianapolis, IN 46237
(http://www.mapquest.com/maps?address=5135+S+Emerson+Ave,+&zipcode=46237)​
Projected roll call for Friday 08/28/2009.

*17.5 Foam TC & 13.5 Rubber TC(3 cars last week)*
Projected 3+ (averaging 5+ cars for last 20 weeks)

*1/18 & 1/16 Vehicles*
Projected?? 

*F1/Indycar (3 cars last week)*
Projected 2+ (New Class!!)

*Mini Coopers: (13 cars last week)*
Projected 7+ (averaging 9+ cars in 2009)
Novice Mini Coopers this week!!

*VTA: (10 cars last week)*
Projected 8+ (averaging 15+ cars in 2009)


----------



## Railroader

We're still trying to get the mini Slash 1/16th class going.

Very basic rules:
No hop-ups
No modifications to the chassis or drivetrain
Any radio
Any gearing
Any shock springs made by Traxxas for the mini Slash
Any battery
Stock tires, motor, ESC, and servo.
Traxxas mini Slash bodies

A box stock mini slash will be able to run right out of the box and be competitive.

I know of three guys who are ready to run, come join us!


----------



## PDK RACING

I hope the f1 class takes off, I will run it after the first of the year. I saw a few walk out of hobbytown last sunday.:wave: Slots should make it an open class. Any motor-speedo-batt. I will install my 7700kv in it.. lol:wave:


----------



## PDK RACING

Are the f1 foam or rubber???


----------



## Railroader

TCS rules: http://www.tamiyausa.com/tcs/rules.php#f1


F103 Tamiya Formula One chassis only (F103, F103RS, F103RM, and F103RX).
Tamiya F103 Hop-Ups only.
No chassis lightening allowed.
NEW for 2009: The Tamiya 540-J motor (53689) is the spec silver can motor for the 2009 season.
*Any Tamiya foam F1 tire may be used. This includes: 53128, 53129, 53134, 53135, and 53271.*
Update 3/17/09: Front and Rear foam tires must cover the entire width of the wheel. No width trimming is allowed. Exception! If you own old rear short HBR tires with the shiny side on both ends, those are allowed.
Tamiya F1 wheels only.
No extra vent holes are permitted to be drilled on the wheels.
Tamiya F1 bodies only. Mixing of Tamiya bodies and Tamiya wings is allowed.
Any pinion and spur gear ratio combo may be used.
Driver figure must be used.
Hard cased LIPO batteries and NiMh batteries are legal for F1 class racing. See general rules for legal TCS batteries.
The F103 Chassis must be built per the instruction manual. Altering its basic structure and design is prohibited.


----------



## Railroader

The TCS rules keep everyone as close as possible. 

This class is super fast with just a silver can motor. Faster than VTA. Last week the slowest F103 was faster than the fastest VTA. They do not need a faster motor.


----------



## PDK RACING

Railroader said:


> The TCS rules keep everyone as close as possible.
> 
> This class is super fast with just a silver can motor. Faster than VTA. Last week the slowest F103 was faster than the fastest VTA. They do not need a faster motor.


Probably with foam tires, plus I would imagine it is a lot lighter than 1450g vta car. Is the silver can 19t or 27t.


----------



## ThrottleKing

We do run foams and the car is lighter and here are the specs for the 540-J motor. 
This is a 540-J size Stock Motor from Tamiya.

FEATURES: 540 size, bushing construction, ideal for basic radio control vehicle use
Yellow and Green motor wires with bullet connectors pre-installed


SPECS: Voltage Range: 7.2V-8.4V
RPM at Best Efficiency: 14500 RPM @ 7.2V
Torque at Best Efficiency: 255g-cm @ 7.2V
Current Consumption at Best Efficiency: 7.9A @ 7.2V

COMMENTS: Motor becomes hot after running. Allow motor to sufficiently cool before touching.


----------



## ThrottleKing

As you can see the motor is a dog. I hope in the future we can modify the rules to allow the black can motor, but like Railroader stated they are plenty fast for the track at Slots just the way they are.


----------



## ThrottleKing

:woohoo: F1 TONIGHT!!!! :woohoo:


----------



## jordan1652

going to be late


----------



## Railroader

Yet another awesome night of racing.

My F103 driving is getting better. It helps to get enough sleep the night before racing.

And my Mini Cooper troubles are finally gone (mostly). Traction was super high on the track tonight, caused a few traction rolls if I wasn't careful.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here are the Race results for Friday 08/28/2009

17.5 Lipo Foam TC Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....39...5m04.801..*Charlie Arterburn*
....2....2....38...5m03.023..Greg Cobb
....3....4....34...5m09.639..Jordan Wahl
....4....3....xx...xmxx.xxx..Brock Lyons (DNS)

Indy Car Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....40...5m02.595..*Jeremiah Ward*
....2....2....37...5m02.084..Tom Johnson


1/18th Vehicle
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
No entries


Mini Cooper - B Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....31...5m00.132..*Chuck Ray (Bump to A-main)*
....2....2....26...5m03.657..Doug James
....3....4....15...5m13.753..Mychanda
....4....3....06...4m11.694..Musu Scott

Mini Cooper - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....6....32...5m02.278..*Chuck Ray*
....2....2....31...5m02.649..Bob Yelle
....3....4....30...5m05.255..Tom Johnson
....4....5....29...5m05.132..Steve Larracey
....5....1....xx...xmxx.xxx..Brock Lyons (DNS)
....6....3....xx...xmxx.xxx..Mark Lyons (DNS)

Vintage Trans Am - B Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------


Vintage Trans Am - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....3....37...5m04.935..*Charlie Arterburn*
....2....2....37...5m06.476..Bob Cordell
....3....7....34...5m00.823..Kenny Jarvis
....4....4....34...5m01.250..Steve Martin
....5....8....32...5m02.608..Jordan Wahl
....6....6....18...2m41.561..Greg Cobb
....7....1....xx...xmxx.xxx..Brock Lyons (DNS)
....8....5....xx...xmxx.xxx..Mark Lyons (DNS)


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

In VTA, Congrats to Charlie Arterburn for his first victory at Indy Slots. It was a great race between Bob and Charlie the entire main. Both drivers were within a few seconds the whole race.


----------



## RustyS

Congrats to Charlie for sweeping the entire week. He won all 3 classes that he competes in at Indy Slots. He also won 1/12 last wednesday.


----------



## cwoods34

Great job Charlie! What happened to Team Green? I see DNS for both of them in both mains! :drunk:


----------



## Railroader

cwoods34 said:


> Great job Charlie! What happened to Team Green? I see DNS for both of them in both mains! :drunk:


They left for a concert.


----------



## cwoods34

Ah, thanks


----------



## ThrottleKing

I hope that some more F103's run on Friday. Tom you aren't going to make it are you?


----------



## Railroader

ThrottleKing said:


> I hope that some more F103's run on Friday. Tom you aren't going to make it are you?


Correct, vacation (mucho needed) this coming weekend. Can't race Friday.


----------



## Rockie0366

who is ready for this friday


----------



## ThrottleKing

Me Looks like the F1 could sit out this weekend. I guess I will run VTA.:jest:


----------



## Railroader

Did you pick up the camaro body from Indy Slots yet Jeremiah?


----------



## ThrottleKing

I know that this is the Indy Slots thread but no one has answered me about the track in Lafyette, I guess I'm not in thier click. I just wanted to know thier schedule and what type of racing and turnouts that they have. Can any one of you guys give me some insight?


----------



## flywheel93

I would love to come play with the f103 but my dad is getting married this weekend and the next weekend is three hour so I won't be there for atleast a couple of more weeks.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Yes I did and I also bought a new one as well. Its a simple paint job just to get it on the track. I painted the RS stripes on it and then realized it came with one in the sticker sheet. Oh Well I covered mine with thier sticker because it came with some side trim that I didn't paint. I wanted it to look like a normal muscle car with some numbers thrown on it.


----------



## ThrottleKing

I can't wait Jeff.


----------



## ThrottleKing

I have forgotten the name of the place that carries the XRAY parts. I know what it is but I just can't think of it right now can anyone help me?


----------



## ThrottleKing

Never mind I just thought of it Nexxus I think is it.


----------



## Lugnutz

ThrottleKing said:


> I know that this is the Indy Slots thread but no one has answered me about the track in Lafyette, I guess I'm not in thier click. I just wanted to know thier schedule and what type of racing and turnouts that they have. Can any one of you guys give me some insight?


They are currently moving the shop and track, not sure where. Last year they raced on Wednesday night and Saturday night.I know they race VTA and others but not sure what.

Greg


----------



## Rook-E

Lugnutz... you have a PM.


----------



## Railroader

ThrottleKing said:


> Yes I did and I also bought a new one as well. Its a simple paint job just to get it on the track. I painted the RS stripes on it and then realized it came with one in the sticker sheet. Oh Well I covered mine with thier sticker because it came with some side trim that I didn't paint. I wanted it to look like a normal muscle car with some numbers thrown on it.


ahhhh, I forgot to give you the sticker sheet. I probably have it lying around somewhere. I don't use them so I forgot about it,


----------



## Railroader

ThrottleKing said:


> I know that this is the Indy Slots thread but no one has answered me about the track in Lafyette, I guess I'm not in thier click. I just wanted to know thier schedule and what type of racing and turnouts that they have. Can any one of you guys give me some insight?


PM a guy named "smokefan" on here. Good guy, he's raced with us at Slots a few times and has helped with the moving of the new Lafayette track.


----------



## PDK RACING

ThrottleKing said:


> I know that this is the Indy Slots thread but no one has answered me about the track in Lafyette, I guess I'm not in thier click. I just wanted to know thier schedule and what type of racing and turnouts that they have. Can any one of you guys give me some insight?


They are moving to a new location. They would run vta or on road on wed and sat. First race is Labor Day. I would assume vta should follow on wed. There is a Lafayette thread, but mite be too busy moving to post. Keep an eye on the threads they will post when open. Lets go when open. I know Steve and I want too..:wave:


----------



## ThrottleKing

I do want to go somewhere and race besides Slots. I like Slots very well but I also want to run other racers too and maybe get some kind of rivalry going but a positive one. North vs. South racing clubs just a thought. I might even travel to The Barn after they get the new carpet down just to check it out.


----------



## ThrottleKing

:woohoo:3 more days till F103 and maybe VTA!:woohoo:


----------



## smokefan

FYI update on Lafayette track. They are currently still working on getting the Hobby Shop up and running. The track work will get started soon after that. I can tell you it will be a small track like slots. So it will be about driving smooth and not about how fast you can go. Once things get settled a bit up here I will be back down to get some Slots VTA action!!


----------



## ThrottleKing

:woohoo:Just Two days to go:woohoo:


----------



## ThrottleKing

Anyone bringing a F103?


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

There has been growing interest in the F1 or 1/10 scale open wheel class at Indy Slots on Friday. A few drivers are already running and a number of drivers are setting cars up. So far the drivers are using Tamiya chassis, foam tires, silver can motors, and lipo batteries. I believe that the turn-outs will vary for a bit in F1, but we will see a steady increase in class count as the weather outside gets cooler. Please make sure you let other racers know that you are planning on running F1 on Fridays.
----------
*On-Road Racing at Indy Slots Friday 09/04/2009*​*NOW USING CRC CLIK-TRAK BARRIERS!!*​
Current Classes include....
*Vintage Trans Am, Mini Coopers, 17.5 Foam TC*​
*Racing starts at 7pm. Please call in your entry if running late.*

On-road practice every Thursday evening!!

Indy Slots Inc 
317-787-7568 
5135 S Emerson Ave, 
Indianapolis, IN 46237
(http://www.mapquest.com/maps?address=5135+S+Emerson+Ave,+&zipcode=46237)​
Projected roll call for Friday 09/04/2009.

*17.5 Foam TC & 13.5 Rubber TC(4 cars last week)*
Projected 3+ (averaging 5+ cars for last 20 weeks)

*1/18 & 1/16 Vehicles*
Projected?? 

*F1/Indycar (2 cars last week)*
Projected 2+?

*Mini Coopers: (9 cars last week)*
Projected 7+ (averaging 9+ cars in 2009)

*VTA: (10 cars last week)*
Projected 8+ (averaging 15+ cars in 2009)


----------



## Railroader

IndyRC_Racer said:


> There has been growing interest in the F1 or 1/10 scale open wheel class at Indy Slots on Friday. A few drivers are already running and a number of drivers are setting cars up. So far the drivers are using Tamiya chassis, foam tires, silver can motors, and lipo batteries. I believe that the turn-outs will vary for a bit in F1, but we will see a steady increase in class count as the weather outside gets cooler. Please make sure you let other racers know that you are planning on running F1 on Fridays.


We're trying to stick to Tamiya's TCS rules for the F1 class.

http://www.tamiyausa.com/tcs/rules.php#f1

But we'll allow other F1 chassis kits if someone wants to race or wants to help fill the class.


----------



## ThrottleKing

I don't see any problem with anyF1/Indy chassis as long a the 540J motor and a LiPo of 7.4v 5000mah 35C or less battery is used. So far the puny 14,000RPM 540J is plenty fast for the Slots track. I love the simplicity of them too. Lubricate, charge, drive thats it.


----------



## Railroader

That's true ThrottleKing, I agree 100%


----------



## BadSign

So if I show up with a kyosho indy car and the proper motor/battery combo, it's not a problem?


----------



## ThrottleKing

No, I don't see a problem with it. I just want to run open wheel. I don't think it will ever become an issue until cars like the Corally and the custom chassis Indy cars like at the Velodrome start dominating it. This class is similar to the VTA in respects to keeping the field even and costs down to a minimum.


----------



## PDK RACING

ThrottleKing said:


> I don't see any problem with anyF1/Indy chassis as long a the 540J motor and a LiPo of 7.4v 5000mah 35C or less battery is used. So far the puny 14,000RPM 540J is plenty fast for the Slots track. I love the simplicity of them too. Lubricate, charge, drive thats it.


Why not make it any roar-approved lipo. I run vta and use 40c not 35c. I was going to run this class but do not want to spend $200.00 on 35c batteries. Why not use the same batteries for VTA 17.5f 13.5r. If you run any class other than f1 and use 40c you are out of luck, or money. Just my two cents that only has a true value of about 39% of that do to the economy.:wave:


----------



## rockin_bob13

Pdk, you might get your shoe horn out and see if you can even fit one before you ask.


----------



## MicroRacerM18

I'm in for VTA and coopers tonight.

I may be a few minutes late, but I will be there.


----------



## PDK RACING

rockin_bob13 said:


> Pdk, you might get your shoe horn out and see if you can even fit one before you ask.


Just got chrome one with your name on it baby....lol. The only lipo that is the same size or smaller as a nimh stick are the Orion packs. Everything else is longer or taller in the quick search I did. I take it this chassis has no spare room. Have some fun tonight :wave:


----------



## ThrottleKing

rockin_bob13 said:


> Pdk, you might get your shoe horn out and see if you can even fit one before you ask.


I agree, I would be very impressed to see a 5000 even fit in the F103. Mine doesn't so I either run my Orion 2400 at 20C or my 4100 at 24C and it is plenty fast. The Orions are sold for $34 and the 540J motor is so poor in effeciency I can't tell much if any difference between the 2400 and 4100.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Skipped racing tonight, but did get around to painting a new Ford GT. Here are pics of the bodies I painted this week.


----------



## BadSign

Planning for RCGT? I saw Rockin'bob had his out for practice.


----------



## ThrottleKing

*F103/ Indy cars*

Come on out in Fridays and bring your F1/ Indy car. Right now about two to three cars are showing up. While we would like to stick to TCS rules I figure that anything would be OK as long as the cheap little 540J motor is used.


----------



## Lugnutz

Rockey you have a PM.


----------



## ThrottleKing

*F103/ Indy cars*

Railroader, I probably will not be there this Friday to run F1 with you. We are planning a service outage and I will have to work through the night Friday and into Saturday. We have got some stuff worked out with Lilly, Lucas Stadium and Conseco Fieldhouse for that time frame. But like all plans they don't go according to plan so there is a slight chance I might still get to race ya and also run a little more VTA. I had a pretty good time with the VTA the other night but I don't like to win races like that and I look at it as a loss. I got into Gregg in the chicane on the last lap. It was not intentional and I do my best to run clean but I came down the strait with a clear track and as soon as I came into the chicane Gregg was there and well I guess I got the better end of it but I still would rather it not ended that way.:drunk:


----------



## GHBECK

"pow"


----------



## rockin_bob13

It was a crazy night of racin'. Lots of beatin' and bangin' goin' on. I blame it on the full moon. Bunch of werewolves out there. I was happy to get out of the main in 12 laps with a loose wheel. Won't be a full moon this Friday. I'm glad of that.


----------



## jordan1652

lugnuts you have a pm


----------



## wacko1jr

bob i agree i too was happy to leave that day, but i also noticed the full moon. i am going to try and make it sunday, but i know i will not be there friday


----------



## Lugnutz

Jordan you have a PM.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I will post the results from racing last Friday today. Despite the full moon, I heard that there was a good turn-out of VTA cars. I should be back this week racing VTA.

How many normal Indy Slots VTA racers are planning on running at Hobbytown this Sunday Sept 13, 2009? Projected turn-out looks to be around 20+.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here are the Race results for Friday 09/04/2009
17.5 Lipo Foam TC Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....3....38...5m00.098..*Jordan Wahl*
....2....4....38...5m00.912..Brock Lyons
....3....2....36...5m01.537..Mark Lyons
....4....1....00...0m00.000..Greg Cobb
....5....5....00...0m00.000..Rockie Piccione

Indy Car Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....45...5m06.961..*Jeremiah Ward*
....2....2....00...0m00.000..Mark Lyons

1/18th (Rally) Vehicles
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....2....31...5m00.052..*Miguel Gomez*
....2....3....23...5m05.091..Matthew Kopetsky
....3....1....00...0m00.000..Cam Gomez

Mini Cooper - B Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....00...0m00.000..*Cam Gomez*
....2....2....00...0m00.000..Steve Larracey
....3....3....00...0m00.000..Scott Rance
....4....4....00...0m00.000..Bob Yelle
....5....5....00...0m00.000..Brian Vanderveen

Mini Cooper - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....2....36...5m03.672..*Mark Lyons*
....2....1....35...5m08.536..Chuck Ray
....3....5....33...5m02.606..Brock Lyons
....4....4....32...5m03.351..Doug James
....5....6....31...5m08.485..Steve Larracey
....6....3....29...4m56.576..Miguel Gomez
....7....7....27...5m06.650..Scott Rance

Vintage Trans Am - B Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....2....36...5m05.696..*Brian VanderVeen (Bump to A)*
....2....3....36...5m08.073..*Steve Larracey (Bump to A)*
....3....6....36...5m09.698..Trevor Wimberly
....4....4....35...5m01.949..Cody Armes
....5....1....34...5m08.291..Kenny Jarvis
....6....7....32...5m11.418..Scott Taylor
....7....5....01...0m10.773..Mike Pizzalonti

Vintage Trans Am - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....3....62...8m00.389..*Jeremiah Ward*
....2....2....62...8m02.374..Greg Cobb
....3....1....61...8m00.150..Mark Lyons
....4....7....61...8m06.722..Brian Shaw
....5....8....57...8m02.337..Steve Martin
....6....9....57...8m03.592..Brian VanderVeen
....7...10...55...8m03.175..Steve Larracey
....8....4....42...5m37.598..Brock Lyons
....9....6....29...4m39.026..Jordan Wahl
..10....5....12...1m42.840..Bob Cordell


----------



## Railroader

Those are some of the strangest results I have ever seen.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Hey Tom the Xray seems to be working pretty good. Thanks for hooking me up with it.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Yeah, I don't know what was up with the Mini Cooper B main. I just posted what the print-outs showed. Did some of the racers in the B main not run in the mains and did they just combine everyone into the A-main?


----------



## MicroRacerM18

Cooper A Main last week was a combination, there was no B Main. Several drivers dropped out due to mechanical issues. So everyone was grouped into the A Main.


----------



## cwoods34

Anyone practicing tonight that will have a laptop/Hotwire with them? Just got my RS in the mail and thought about tossing it one of the cars tonight to mess with. If not, no biggy :dude:


----------



## jordan1652

hey cody. i will be there and i will bring my labtop:thumbsup:


----------



## cwoods34

Flippin' sweet :hat:


----------



## ToyotaTrauma

Hey guys I just bought alot of stuff from Hobby Town from Bob today to get going in the VTA class. The only problem I am having is with the soldering. I am scared to mess up because this stuff cost me alot. It would be awesome if some one could help a fellow racer out. I got like 3 things to solder the motor to the esc, and the plugs from the battery to the esc and charger. I am super novice at this and dont think this is something I want to mess up. HELP ME PLEASE!!!


----------



## BadSign

In all honesty, the best way to learn is to practice. Keep your iron clean with a damp sponge, keep it tinned with a bit of solder on it while hot, and be sure to heat the wires from below and add solder on top until it melts through. Then solder on to your leads.

I'd also highly recommend a "third hand" helper, like this X-Tra hands, in order to hold your wires still while you heat them


----------



## BadSign

Indy, you have a PM.


----------



## Lugnutz

ToyotaTrauma said:


> Hey guys I just bought alot of stuff from Hobby Town from Bob today to get going in the VTA class. The only problem I am having is with the soldering. I am scared to mess up because this stuff cost me alot. It would be awesome if some one could help a fellow racer out. I got like 3 things to solder the motor to the esc, and the plugs from the battery to the esc and charger. I am super novice at this and dont think this is something I want to mess up. HELP ME PLEASE!!!



I'll be at the track tomorrow night racing and will give you a hand doing it. I will have my iron with me. I have the orange and yellow camaro.

Greg


----------



## ToyotaTrauma

I have tried but honestly it looks terrible. Is there anyone I can take it to to make sure its done right. I dont think this is the stuff I should be practicing on.


----------



## Lugnutz

ToyotaTrauma said:


> I have tried but honestly it looks terrible. Is there anyone I can take it to to make sure its done right. I dont think this is the stuff I should be practicing on.


Dont worry about it, I'll get you fixed up tomorrow night.

Greg


----------



## ToyotaTrauma

Thanks a million Lugnutz!! I dont get off work until 5 But are you talking about meeting you at Indy slots?? I could bring my things down there before you start. Or at hobby town?? Either or would be great. Maybe I can get out there next friday and race!!


----------



## Lugnutz

ToyotaTrauma said:


> Thanks a million Lugnutz!! I dont get off work until 5 But are you talking about meeting you at Indy slots?? I could bring my things down there before you start. Or at hobby town?? Either or would be great. Maybe I can get out there next friday and race!!


Indy Slots. I'll be racing all night, so any time you get there will be fine. There be time if racing has started. I'll be there about 5:00-5:30 

Greg


----------



## ToyotaTrauma

Sounds great Ill keep a look out for your camero.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here are the Race results for Friday 09/11/2009

17.5 Lipo Foam TC Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....2....35...5m03.237..*Charlie Arterburn*
....2....1....34...5m01.223..Mark Lyons
....3....3....34...5m01.671..Greg Cobb
....4....4....00...0m00.000..Jordan Wahl (DNS)

Indy Car Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
No entries this week

1/18th (Rally) Vehicles
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
No entries this week

Mini Cooper - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....7....46...8m03.572..*Mark Lyons*
....2....1....43...8m02.550..Bob Yelle
....3....2....41...8m11.231..Chuck Ray
....4....5....35...8m12.296..Cam Gomez
....5....6....30...8m17.407..Doug James
....6....4....29...7m58.266..Steve Larracey
....7....3....11...2m53.372..Miguel Gomez

Vintage Trans Am - B Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....4....30...5m08.930..*Rockie Piccione(Bump to A)*
....2....3....29...5m00.233..Steve Larracey
....3....1....29...5m04.808..Jordan Wahl
....4....6....28...5m06.646..Miguel Gomez
....5....2....27...5m09.142..Cody Arms
....6....7....21...5m13.058..Aaron Cline
....7....5....15...2m40.147..Brandon Scobell

Vintage Trans Am - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....54...8m03.991..*Mark Lyons*
....2....3....53...8m00.390..Bob Cordell
....3....2....53...8m03.128..Charlie Arterburn
....4....6....53...8m08.768..Brian Smith
....5....7....52...8m06.774..Steve Martin
....6....4....51...7m52.112..Greg Cobb
....7....5....49...8m07.924..Brian Shaw
....8....8....39...7m35.276..Rockie Piccione


----------



## KyleJ

On the Mini Cooper class, does anybody run the HPI mini tires or do you guys stick to Tamiya only?


----------



## rockin_bob13

Tamiya only.


----------



## Railroader

ThrottleKing said:


> Hey Tom the Xray seems to be working pretty good. Thanks for hooking me up with it.


I'm glad it's working out for you so well.  Think I might be having sellers remorse.


----------



## ThrottleKing

I will sell it back if you want it. It was pretty close set-up wise, I just made it respond faster because I am used to the response of 1/12 and the F1.


----------



## ThrottleKing

The only problem is that the way I like to run works with foams but the rubber tires heat up on me and go away late in the run and I can get a little sloppy in the corners.


----------



## Railroader

I wish, but I used the funds to pay for some option parts on my Tamiya Knight Hauler. One part, the Multi Function Control Unit has more complexity than the entire base kit.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Thats too bad, My son had to have some dental work done and I just can't wait until I get the bill to see what insurance doesn't cover


----------



## Railroader

Well, let's race some F1 this Friday to distract our minds for an evening then!

We couldn't make it last Friday because we had a new intake to the house, a 16 year old boy, but we will be back this Friday for on-road racing. I might have four of us running mini coopers and myself racing F103s.


----------



## ThrottleKing

I will plan on being there then. Hopefully some others will show for F1/Indy at this point I don't care what openwheel cars show as long as more than two of us are out there.


----------



## MDB

Railroader said:


> I wish, but I used the funds to pay for some option parts on my Tamiya Knight Hauler. One part, the Multi Function Control Unit has more complexity than the entire base kit.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XCbOs7tc33s


 Keep an eye out for a toy show at the Adams Mark Hotel ( I can't remember what it is called---diecast,hobby,truck show or what) I went last year/earlier this year and had a blast. There was a ballroom/exibit room probably 100ft by 100ft that had a mini city with roads,city streets and even a construction site for dumptrucks etc. to do thier thing. I bet there were 100 semi trucks with numerous body styles and different trailers (box,flatbed,log trailers).

If you like the semi type realism and some of the contraptions that 1BrownGuy (Houston)brings into Slots you will love this show.

Later,

Mark


----------



## BadSign

ThrottleKing said:


> I will plan on being there then. Hopefully some others will show for F1/Indy at this point I don't care what openwheel cars show as long as more than two of us are out there.


Have faith, I'm selling everything I can get my hands on in order to pick up an F103.

I will be there this Friday for VTA. Cooper's out of comission for a bit.

BTW, I also picked up a RS Pro. Can anyone with a hotwire help me with some features on friday?


----------



## Railroader

MDB said:


> Keep an eye out for a toy show at the Adams Mark Hotel ( I can't remember what it is called---diecast,hobby,truck show or what) I went last year/earlier this year and had a blast. There was a ballroom/exibit room probably 100ft by 100ft that had a mini city with roads,city streets and even a construction site for dumptrucks etc. to do thier thing. I bet there were 100 semi trucks with numerous body styles and different trailers (box,flatbed,log trailers).
> 
> If you like the semi type realism and some of the contraptions that 1BrownGuy (Houston)brings into Slots you will love this show.
> 
> Later,
> 
> Mark


Here are the pictures I took at this years show, which was a couple months ago:http://photos.mybuddypete.com/RC/The-5th-Annual-RC-Mini/9357279_N25uY#626211541_nkbuU


----------



## charlie2755

*Rcgt*

Hey guys...... Are we gonna run RCGT at Slots this winter? Foam class is obviously dead. Want a little feedback before I convert my car. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lugnutz

charlie2755 said:


> Hey guys...... Are we gonna run RCGT at Slots this winter? Foam class is obviously dead. Want a little feedback before I convert my car. :thumbsup:


Good question. There has been talk of 17.5 Rubber or RCGT. I'll run anything if it is on rubber tires. What do you guys think?


----------



## Railroader

I'd love to run RCGT. What are the exact rules we want to follow? Shallwe hold a quick meeting Friday?


----------



## jordan1652

i like rcgt they look cool


----------



## cwoods34

Just throwing out statements.......

RCGT has great appeal in terms of looks, and while I was testing mine at Slots it seemed to work ok, although I definitely had WAY more power than necessary. Of course, this will also help equalize the speeds somewhat. 

RCGT, however, would also be slightly redundant with regards to VTA. I understand they are different classes, but they are both scale-looks/spec'd classes, and one is only slightly faster than the other. 

VTA is pretty much all that is keeping the TC scene at Slots alive. I understand that the Mini Cooper class is very popular, but you couldn't run an entire program on just that class. One question to consider is, "Will RCGT take away from VTA?". Personally, I would drop from VTA and only run RCGT, but that's just me, take it with a grain of salt.

A more traditional, or "sanctioned" class is wise to have in a program because it can attract out-of-town racers. If you ever travel to a sanctioned or simply large race, you can ALWAYS bet on a combination of 1/12, 17.5/13.5 rubber TC, and 17.5/13.5 foam TC. I know 1/12 is a separate night, but 13.5 rubber/17.5 foam fits perfectly at Slots. What about continuing it as the "Mod Class" like we ran for awhile? You can run rubber OR foam, but it must be the proper motor for the tires. 

I'm worried that RCGT would turn to be only "slightly faster" than VTA. I like having a class at Slots that is considerably faster.

I'd vote either way for the RCGT class. A few changes would need to be made to implement it. Either way, Slots' winter program will no doubt be strong regardless of the combination of classes.

VTA, RCGT, and Mini Cooper?
RCGT, "Mod", and Mini Cooper?
OR run all 4 in one night?

Like I said, just pitching thoughts and ideas :hat:

*heads for cover!*


----------



## brockstar43

me and dad are running rcgt. Just need one more. Keep the same rules as what we ran sunday. It's the same as 17.5 rubber basically. Spec tire(3 to choose from) and a realistic body. Class was a blast looked cool and if your worried about out of town people showing up to race I believe 4 or 5 of the racers sunday were from out of town. My two cents. Like I said dad and I will be running the rcgt... just need one more


----------



## Railroader

brockstar43 said:


> Like I said dad and I will be running the rcgt... just need one more


Give me a couple weeks to change my drifter over and I'll be running RCGT.


----------



## Railroader

cwoods34 said:


> I understand that the Mini Cooper class is very popular, but you couldn't run an entire program on just that class.


A little more than a year ago there were 20-35 mini coopers every Friday night.


----------



## jordan1652

i will run rcgt after hobby town racing ends


----------



## ThrottleKing

IF we are just suggesting classes I would for sure be into 13.5 foam TC.


----------



## jordan1652

foam is dead:drunk: theres only one person that runs foam tc


----------



## cwoods34

Yeah, me


----------



## jordan1652

so are you goin to run rcgt if the class starts cody?


----------



## KyleJ

I still need to get down there for the first time. Been running at Hobbytown the last couple months since restarting the hobby. I'm running a decent Cooper, a lousy VTA car, and hopefully RCGT in the next year or so.


----------



## PDK RACING

*rcgt*

I will be out soon with RCGT.. Getting motor soon.


----------



## ToyotaTrauma

Hey where can I find the rules on mini cooper class you guys run? What types of motors are allowed? I was thinking about getting 2 so me and my brother or friends could race. I got my Trans-Am car all ready to go thanks to Greg but dont think I will race it tonight because I have never ran one lap on carpet.


----------



## Railroader

ToyotaTrauma said:


> Hey where can I find the rules on mini cooper class you guys run? What types of motors are allowed?...


Indy Slots runs Tamiya TCS rules, with the exception that you can use any body made to fit the mini chassis.

http://www.tamiyausa.com/tcs/rules.php#mini

The only allowed motor is the The Tamiya 540-J motor (53689) is the spec silver can motor which comes with the mini kits. http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/WTI0095P?FVSEARCH=53689&search=Go


----------



## BadSign

Good racing tonight. Can't say I was real impressed with the track layout (right/right/left/right/left/right) and near sub 8 second lasps, but the show itself was pretty darn clean.


----------



## ThrottleKing

It wasn't that bad. I got lucky again in VTA but I can't get my head into the VTA class. I still like 13.5 touring car but no one runs it there. I could hold out and see what happens with the new track coming at the fairgrounds but I think I will be putting the Xray up for sale but if I can't get what I want tthen keeping it won't bother me either. Missed running the F1 tomight but thats ok too maybe next week.


----------



## GHBECK

ThrottleKing said:


> It wasn't that bad. I got lucky again in VTA but I can't get my head into the VTA class. I still like 13.5 touring car but no one runs it there. I could hold out and see what happens with the new track coming at the fairgrounds but I think I will be putting the Xray up for sale but if I can't get what I want tthen keeping it won't bother me either. Missed running the F1 tomight but thats ok too maybe next week.


We run 13.5 TC every Sunday at HT, season is almost over for outdoor though.


----------



## ThrottleKing

I was meaning Foam tire. I might do rubber but foam tire is what I really like.


----------



## Kevin Cole

ThrottleKing said:


> It wasn't that bad. I got lucky again in VTA but I can't get my head into the VTA class. I still like 13.5 touring car but no one runs it there. I could hold out and see what happens with the new track coming at the fairgrounds but I think I will be putting the Xray up for sale but if I can't get what I want tthen keeping it won't bother me either. Missed running the F1 tomight but thats ok too maybe next week.


The carpet was ordered today for a 94x40 foot lay-out...and we will have onroad at least two days a week not interfering with Slots onroad programs.

Please PM me for any class suggestions or requests.

The early plan is to run VTA,Mini-Coopers,12th scale,F1 Spec,and possibly a Open TC foam class.

This track will be huge & very fast...with a Hobby Shop & full service cafe inside it.


----------



## chuck in indy

Race em if you got em!


----------



## Railroader

Why would anyone not cut the car's body that they race on the CUT lines? I mean it is specified in the m-chassis rules. #10 http://www.tamiyausa.com/tcs/rules.php#gen


----------



## fozzy767

i do believe jerry,kyle,trevor and i are going to try and make it down friday night,we have baseball going the father in law almost killed over so i have been a little busy.i may be eyeing the mini cooper class so i will be asking a bunch of questions......


----------



## cwoods34

13.5 foam is WAY too fast for Slots, unless you plan to run conservative gearing and no timing. 17.5 foam with a little timing and gearing is plenty of speed for a smaller track.

My Civic body is a little hacked on the wheel wells because I used to run the tall tires and they would catch on the body, so I opened them up. Now running the shorter tires it looks horrible


----------



## BadSign

ThrottleKing said:


> It wasn't that bad. I got lucky again in VTA but I can't get my head into the VTA class. I still like 13.5 touring car but no one runs it there. I could hold out and see what happens with the new track coming at the fairgrounds but I think I will be putting the Xray up for sale but if I can't get what I want tthen keeping it won't bother me either. Missed running the F1 tomight but thats ok too maybe next week.


No offense meant to anyone, just thought it was kind of dull. I'm not a fan of double sweepers, and would like to see something different. I know I've had people criticize my layouts (back in the days of micros and arriving at 5). Sorry if I hit a nerve with anyone.


----------



## ThrottleKing

cwoods34 said:


> 13.5 foam is WAY too fast for Slots, unless you plan to run conservative gearing and no timing. 17.5 foam with a little timing and gearing is plenty of speed for a smaller track.
> 
> That is why it is not for everyone. I mean no disrespect but I like a class where set up and great driving are the key to being able to handle that kind of speed without hitting everything.


----------



## cwoods34

Oh I understand. Hell I'd just run an "open" TC class if I had the choice. Given the smaller size, you can only run so much power before the car is undriveable or you run out of real estate. With the new board systems, it is easier to allow higher speeds since the turns are smoother without the protrusions and hard angles we had with the 2x4's. I messaged Kevin Cole about 13.5 foam at the new track :hat:


----------



## THE READER

------------


----------



## cwoods34

Wow, did I miss something last night? LOL :tongue:


----------



## jordan1652

lol. tom and his rules!


----------



## Railroader

I had assumed we all agreed on a set of mini Cooper rules. There are many links to them in this thread. The ONLY rule we agreed to change is allowing different bodies. 

Am I wrong?



Here is my opinion*: Rules are set up to make the class even for everyone, and keep things the same for everyone. If we personally don't adhere to a set of rules then people start going further and further from the edge of what is acceptable.



I know I am not the best racer out there, I know I am smack dab (or lower) in the middle of the pack in regards to skill. But I personally follow the rules to the letter. I try to run a race within the bounds of the rules to the best of my ability.

There is nothing in this thread that I have not said to anyone in person directly to them. I am not one to talk behind someone's back without previously discussing the topic directly with the parties involved. I make as many attempts as I can to resolve conflicts face to face.

Perhaps I should just sit back and not say anything to anyone and just run my own race. Obviously I have offended a number of people. For that, forgive me.


*Admittedly, I'll understand if I am in the minority.


----------



## ThrottleKing

I thought that Indy Slots has the final say in whatever is or is not legal in any class. I do believe that is what she said during the drivers meeting.


----------



## Railroader

ThrottleKing said:


> I thought that Indy Slots has the final say in whatever is or is not legal in any class. I do believe that is what she said during the drivers meeting.


You are correct sir. But Indy Slots only holds us to what rules we, as racers, agree on. It is a little different than all other race tracks.


----------



## rockin_bob13

TCS Rules are good. 
Less is more.
All parts should be Tamiya. If a screw fell out and I can make this one help me race tonight 'cause I can't get the real one, and I'll replace it next week. OK.
Make the body fit like it should be. 
Keep it clean, keep it fun.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Anyone else here want to run Foam tire?


----------



## chuck in indy

Time for a Scooby Snack!


----------



## chuck in indy

Scooby dooby doo!


----------



## GHBECK

The Joker's my bro "Y so ser-ious!"...

Body line rule is stupid, aero wise it's a detriment, espc for "low bite", maybe required for the indoor champs, but at Indy Slots? Mmm I'm thinkin' not...



chuck in indy said:


> Oh and in the rules it says Tamiya hop ups only but doesn't specifically say Tamiya Manufactured Hop Ups only. If were going to throw assumption around then one could assume if it's made for a Tamiya car then it's a hop up for a Tamiya. Maybe we should just stick to our own racing and keep it friendly. All the sudden it's got so serious... Why so serious?


----------



## cwoods34

ThrottleKing I have a foam car, if we can get another person that'll keep the class alive. I'm hoping a few more turn out during the winter. For awhile we had 6-8 consistently until Hobbytown started the summer racing.


----------



## GHBECK

I'm your Huckleberry...



cwoods34 said:


> ThrottleKing I have a foam car, if we can get another person that'll keep the class alive. I'm hoping a few more turn out during the winter. For awhile we had 6-8 consistently until Hobbytown started the summer racing.


----------



## cwoods34

Great movie


----------



## GHBECK

cwoods34 said:


> ThrottleKing I have a foam car, if we can get another person that'll keep the class alive. I'm hoping a few more turn out during the winter. For awhile we had 6-8 consistently until Hobbytown started the summer racing.


Unfortunately, most of those guys are going to opt for the 17.5 GT class I'd imagine.


----------



## Railroader

chuck in indy said:


> Oh and in the rules it says Tamiya hop ups only but doesn't specifically say Tamiya Manufactured Hop Ups only. If were going to throw assumption around then one could assume if it's made for a Tamiya car then it's a hop up for a Tamiya.


Rule #1: 



> Tamiya parts only. No parts from other manufactures unless specified here.


http://www.tamiyausa.com/tcs/rules.php#gen


----------



## Railroader

Tell you what. You guys just keep doing whatever you want to do. I'll show up with a car and keep racing.


----------



## cwoods34

Yeah I know 

As long as the class is alive, I plan to run foam AND RCGT. They should all do the same


----------



## chuck in indy

Just let your love flow like a mountain stream
And let your love grow with the smallest of dreams
And let your love show and you'll know what I mean it's the season
Let your love fly like a bird on the wind
And let your love find you to all living things
And let your love shine and you'll know what I mean that's the reason


----------



## Railroader

Tell you what. You guys just keep doing whatever you want to do. I'll show up with a *toy* car and keep racing.


----------



## Rockie0366

here is the exact definition of the word toy! toy-an object, often a small representation of something familiar, as an animal or person, for children or others to play with; plaything.


----------



## chuck in indy

I'm going to run my Cooper with Hornet tires this week! No, no... Clodbuster! YEAH!


----------



## Rockie0366

me to i am going to run 1/10th scale vta tires it will be fun that way right


----------



## Rockie0366

cuz you no that the vta tires are going to make you grip better and gain you that .1 of a mph faster


----------



## chuck in indy

I think we may have a new class! Monster Coopers! Vroom, jump, crush!


----------



## Rockie0366

Rules:


----------



## Rockie0366

only*


----------



## chuck in indy

Oh a wheel has left the track and Lugnutz is down! Paramedics are quick to the scene and it looks like he's going to be good for another day. Close call, back to our regular scheduled programing...


----------



## Rockie0366

i love cooper club


----------



## chuck in indy

Rule one of Cooper club... No talking about Cooper club... Heehee!


----------



## chuck in indy

Later humans... Poker time!


----------



## BadSign

Man, you guys really need to get lives...girlfriends...wives...something.


----------



## jordan1652

does anyone have a transponder they would like to sell?


----------



## charlie2755

anyone feel like running vta on wednesday night? ....bring em out if you do and we'll run em! hope some of you can make it.


----------



## Rockie0366

me and jordan will be there!


----------



## PDK RACING

charlie2755 said:


> anyone feel like running vta on wednesday night? ....bring em out if you do and we'll run em! hope some of you can make it.


location???:wave:


----------



## PDK RACING

PDK RACING said:


> location???:wave:


I thought road course was thurs-fri???


----------



## jordan1652

indy slots they have road course wensday, thursday, friday but wensday it 1/12 nite


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Wednesday is when 1/12 scale cars run road-course at Indy Slots. Typically the layout is a little bit more technical than what we run on Thursday practice night and Friday race night.


----------



## BadSign

charlie2755 said:


> anyone feel like running vta on wednesday night? ....bring em out if you do and we'll run em! hope some of you can make it.


2 nights a week of the same class usually isn't a good idea, imo.


----------



## ThrottleKing

*For Sale*

IF any one is interested I am trying to sell an XRAY T2007 Rubber Ed..
IT is set up for VTA and it is a very smooth and easy to drive car.
The car comes with a Sphere TC speedo and Novak SS21.5, Futaba coreless digital servo, 4 sets of tires 3 VTA and one set new in the package Foams, 2complete sets of a-arms, hubs and axle carriers, aluminum front spindles, extra stiff top plate, multi-diff front diff, a couple xray spurs, xray springs, extra scerw and fastener kit all books and stickers sheet w/box two Camaro bodies one never run and probably some stuff I'm leaving out.
I am asking $400 for it and all you would need to complete is your radio and batteries.
I have been successful with it the only two times I have driven it, no dissapointments.
I'm just not that into VTA and would like to add the funds to my kid's Kart racing.

Thanks, Jeremiah Ward


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

There has been growing interest in the F1 or 1/10 scale open wheel class at Indy Slots on Friday. A few drivers are already running and a number of drivers are setting cars up. So far the drivers are using Tamiya chassis, foam tires, silver can motors, and lipo batteries. I believe that the turn-outs will vary for a bit in F1, but we will see a steady increase in class count as the weather outside gets cooler. Please make sure you let other racers know that you are planning on running F1 on Fridays.
----------
*On-Road Racing at Indy Slots Friday 09/25/2009*​*NOW USING CRC CLIK-TRAK BARRIERS!!*​
Current Classes include....
*Vintage Trans Am, Mini Coopers, 17.5 Foam TC*​
*Racing starts at 7pm. Please call in your entry if running late.*

On-road practice every Thursday evening!!

Indy Slots Inc 
317-787-7568 
5135 S Emerson Ave, 
Indianapolis, IN 46237
(http://www.mapquest.com/maps?address=5135+S+Emerson+Ave,+&zipcode=46237)​
Projected roll call for Friday 09/25/2009.

*17.5 Foam TC & 13.5 Rubber TC*
Projected 3+

*1/18 & 1/16 Vehicles*
Projected?? 

*F1/Indycar/F1*
Projected 2+?

*Mini Coopers:*
Projected 7+ (averaging 9+ cars in 2009)

*VTA:*
Projected 8+ (averaging 15+ cars in 2009)


----------



## Railroader

I'll bring the F103 tomorrow!!!!

Myself and two of the kids will be racing Mini Coopers as well.

And for icing on the cake, I have completed my Knight Hauler Semi Truck and will be bringing it to the track. I can't believe how much work it was.


----------



## Railroader

Anyone have a RCGT car ready? Can someone post a link to the official rules for this class please?


----------



## ThrottleKing

They could allmost have one and a VTA if they would buy mine.

XRAY T2007 Rubber Ed..
IT is set up for VTA and it is a very smooth and easy to drive car.
The car comes with a Sphere TC speedo and Novak SS21.5, Futaba coreless digital servo, 4 sets of tires 3 VTA and one set new in the package Foams, 2complete sets of a-arms, hubs and axle carriers, aluminum front spindles, extra stiff top plate, multi-diff front diff, a couple xray spurs, xray springs, extra scerw and fastener kit all books and stickers sheet w/box two Camaro bodies one never run and probably some stuff I'm leaving out.
I am asking $400 obo. for it and all you would need to complete is your radio and batteries.
I have been successful with it the only two times I have driven it, no dissapointments.

I will be bringing it tonight if anyone is interested, but I probably won't race it.


----------



## chuck in indy

Scooby dooby doo!


----------



## cwoods34

Taken straight from HPI's site:

-Any 1/10th scale 4WD Touring Car chassis.
-Any "realistic/scale" Touring Car/GT body (No "Race" bodies, Stratus, Mazda 6 etc.)
-Bodies should represent models that are running or had been run in the Touring Car, GT2, GT1 classes in ALMS, LeMans, Speed Challenge etc.
-Any 26mm spoked wheels (no dish wheels)
Allowable X-Pattern tire choices are up to the race organizer, with competitiveness and cost in mind:
-HPI #4790 X-Pattern Radial Tire 26mm D-Compound (base spec tire)
-HPI #4490 X-Pattern Radial Tire Pro Compound 26mm (stickier compound for improved traction)
-HPI #4495 X-Pattern Radial Belted Tire Pro Compound 26mm (sticky and belted tire, allows for more speed)
-Kit Lexan wing (flat realistic wing if included) or Plastic realistic wing set(s) only (keeping in mind the spirit of realism of the class)
-27T/17.5 Motor Limit.
-6 cell NiMH or 2 cell LiPo 7.2/7.4v battery limit.
-Suggested minimum weight limit: 1350 grams

http://www.hpiracing.com/rcgt/


----------



## cwoods34

I'll run a MOD class :thumbsup:


----------



## Railroader

cwoods34 said:


> Taken straight from HPI's site:
> 
> -Any 1/10th scale 4WD Touring Car chassis.
> -Any "realistic/scale" Touring Car/GT body (No "Race" bodies, Stratus, Mazda 6 etc.)
> -Bodies should represent models that are running or had been run in the Touring Car, GT2, GT1 classes in ALMS, LeMans, Speed Challenge etc.
> -Any 26mm spoked wheels (no dish wheels)
> Allowable X-Pattern tire choices are up to the race organizer, with competitiveness and cost in mind:
> -HPI #4790 X-Pattern Radial Tire 26mm D-Compound (base spec tire)
> -HPI #4490 X-Pattern Radial Tire Pro Compound 26mm (stickier compound for improved traction)
> -HPI #4495 X-Pattern Radial Belted Tire Pro Compound 26mm (sticky and belted tire, allows for more speed)
> -Kit Lexan wing (flat realistic wing if included) or Plastic realistic wing set(s) only (keeping in mind the spirit of realism of the class)
> -27T/17.5 Motor Limit.
> -6 cell NiMH or 2 cell LiPo 7.2/7.4v battery limit.
> -Suggested minimum weight limit: 1350 grams
> 
> http://www.hpiracing.com/rcgt/


Thanks Cody.

Putting "RCGT" in Google gave me results all over the map.


----------



## Railroader

I am selling a couple Duratrax Ice chargers.

$80 each or two for $150

Both will come with banana plugs for AC power supply side and a lead for Dean's plugs on the output side.

I have the original box for one of them.


----------



## cwoods34

For anyone that's interested, I found my VTA setup to work fairly well translated onto an RCGT car. I just changed the roll center a little bit and it seemed like a good starting point, plus the tires hooked up very nice at Slots.


----------



## BadSign

Looks like the 4790 is the same compound as HPI's VTA tire. I'm assuming the Pro compound is a softer tire?


----------



## cwoods34

Yeah slightly softer, so probably more suited for Slots than the standard ones. I believe I have the standards on my vehicle, though, and they hook up fine.


----------



## Railroader

Good night of Mini Cooper racing last night. My kids are getting slightly better every week. Getting beaten again by Doug James is starting to get embarrassing.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Who won the VTA last night I had a phone call as soon as I stepped off the drivers stand and had to leave. Hopefully next week we can get some F1 in.


----------



## brockstar43

throttle king pm


----------



## wacko1jr

*Sticker Sheet*

to anyone who is about to or has recently purchased a HPI mustang body for the vta, please dont use your sticker sheet. if you could please let kenny jarvis borrow it before you use it. i just want to make a copy of it. thank you:thumbsup:


----------



## GHBECK

:thumbsup:


chuck in indy said:


> Scooby dooby doo!


----------



## Crptracer

Time for indoor to pick up even more hope you guys get monster numbers like last season keep up the good work.....


----------



## BadSign

Who's this guy?

Good to hear from ya Steve. How's work?


----------



## brockstar43

any have and wanna sell a xray spur somewhere in the 100 to 112 teeth area friday?


----------



## Railroader

Who's up for 1/14th scale Semi Truck racing?!??!??!


----------



## Scott04C5

Tom, I can't wait to see that truck. It's gotta be awesome!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

These results are from 2 weeks ago

_Here are the Race results for Friday 09/18/2009

17.5 Lipo TC Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....37...5m01.330..*Greg Cobb*
....2....3....36...5m06.988..Unknown
....3....2....35...5m02.224..Jordan Wahl

Indy Car Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
No entries this week

1/18th (Rally) Vehicles
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
No entries this week

Mini Cooper - B Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....29...5m07.693..*Doug James*
....2....2....28...5m08.936..Tom Johnson
....3....4....15...5m05.734..Musu Scott
....4....3....08...3m49.534..Victor Killen

Mini Cooper - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....50...8m04.125..*Mark Lyons*
....2....3....48...8m09.615..Bob Yelle
....3....2....47...8m01.361..Houston Thomas
....4....4....47...8m06.815..Chuck Ray

Vintage Trans Am - B Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....3....34...5m02.886..*Charlie Arterburn(Bump to A)*
....2....4....34...5m07.371..Jordan Wahl
....3....1....33...5m10.197..Steve Martin
....4....5....30...5m05.576..Chris Leach
....5....2....30...5m09.875..Stephen Pedigo

Vintage Trans Am - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....4....56...8m05.171..*Jeremiah Ward*
....2....7....55...8m02.302..Charlie Arterburn
....3....1....55...8m02.786..Bob Cordell
....4....5....53...8m02.092..Brian VanderVeen
....5....2....48...8m03.480..Houston Thomas
....6....6....45...7m31.693..Rockie Piccione
....7....3....01...0m11.691..Greg Cobb
_


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here are the Race results for Friday 09/25/2009

17.5 Lipo TC Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....35...5m04.247..*Greg Cobb*
....2....2....17...2m22.343..Jordan Wahl
....3....3....11...5m02.420..Rockie Piccione

RCGT - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....2....37...5m08.899..*Brock Lyons*
....2....1....34...5m01.106..Mark Lyons
....3....3....34...5m02.896..Steve Martin

Indy Car Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
No entries this week

1/18th (Rally) Vehicles
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
No entries this week


Mini Cooper - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....31...5m00.934..*Mark Lyons*
....2....3....30...5m08.908..Bob Yelle
....3....2....30...5m09.878..Brock Lyons
....4....5....28...5m00.659..Doug James
....5....6....28...5m07.461..Chuck Ray
....6....4....27...5m09.554..Tom Johnson
....7....7....17...5m08.893..Musu Scott
....8....8....12...4m56.729..Victor Killen

Vintage Trans Am - B Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....3....32...5m02.819..*Kenny Jarvis(Bump to A)*
....2....4....32...5m03.286..Jordan Wahl
....3....2....31...5m08.583..Chris Finnigan
....4....6....29...5m04.796..AJ Heck
....5....5....28...5m01.811..Justin Gross
....6....7....27...5m06.580..Steve Larracey
....7....1....25...5m02.167..Rockie Piccione
....8....8....17...5m00.261..Cody Mace

Vintage Trans Am - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....56...8m00.175..*Bob Cordell*
....2....2....56...8m02.351..Mark Lyons
....3....6....56...8m08.833..Jeremiah Ward
....4....7....53...8m08.093..Steve Martin
....5....5....52...8m01.654..Brian Smith
....6....4....51...7m19.356..Brock Lyons
....7....3....51...7m53.513..Greg Cobb
....8....8....50...8m04.812..Kenny Jarvis


----------



## ToyotaTrauma

*MINI Coopers???*

Does it have to be a mini cooper? I bought 2 used Tamiya M-03 chassis. 1 is a m-03 mini cooper, which I assume is the correct one. The other is a m-03m with a Suzuki Swift body. My question is do I need to convert it to a mini cooper to race?


----------



## Railroader

"Mini Cooper" Is just what Tamiya calls the class.

As long as you have the M-03, M-04, or the M-05 chassis with the correct Johnson 540 motor, Tamiya tires and wheels, and Tamiya hop ups, you can have any body that is made for the M-series of cars. This includes the Suzuki Swift body as well as the Honda Civic bodies.

At Slots we run the Tamiya TCS rules but allow racers to use bodies from other manufacturers.


----------



## rockin_bob13

*Full Moon*

Remember what happened the last time there was a full moon? Looks like one this Friday night. I'm gonna get me some. Aooooooooooow!  (Man in the Moon)


----------



## BadSign

rockin_bob13 said:


> Remember what happened the last time there was a full moon? Looks like one this Friday night. I'm gonna get me some. Aooooooooooow!  (Man in the Moon)


Yeah, the A-Main was like a cheap horror flick. Was the title "An American Werewolf in Indy Slots", or "I Was Middle Aged Werewolf (R/C Racer)"?


Count me in for VTA this Friday...and Mini-Me Sam for Cooper


----------



## wacko1jr

*Full Moon*



BadSign said:


> Yeah, the A-Main was like a cheap horror flick. Was the title "An American Werewolf in Indy Slots", or "I Was Middle Aged Werewolf (R/C Racer)"?
> 
> that was because mark likes to just drive through people and not even say my bad. but if it is the other way around then he gets mad like the whole race is about him and him alone


----------



## Railroader

What kind of FDR are you RCGT guys running? I got one suggestion to start around 5.2 FDR, what do the rest of you guys suggest?

I plan on bringing myself and the same kids from last week. Looks like with Sam we'll have a novice class.

My F1 will be brought out in hopes of a third racer showing up. Initially we hoped to make this a TCS rules class, but that doesn't seem to be bringing out the racers. And with the HPI F1 hitting shelves, and the 3Racing F1 car being very cheap, it would be nice to open the options up a bit. We could set it up as a spec motor class with a limit on the battery, and open it up to any F1-style open-wheeled chassis. Any one willing to weigh in? The Tamiya Silver can is a good cheap motor, but I will be willing to run any cheap closed end bell motor. I just don't want to mess with brushes and turning a comm. I'd even be open to running a cheap 21.5 brushless system. These are just quick ideas I am throwing out. Perhaps open-wheel racing just won't garner enough attention at Indy Slots and we should just let it die and run the three main classes we have now?

Also planning on bringing the Semi for some exhibition.

See you all tomorrow!


----------



## BadSign

wacko1jr said:


> BadSign said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, the A-Main was like a cheap horror flick. Was the title "An American Werewolf in Indy Slots", or "I Was Middle Aged Werewolf (R/C Racer)"?
> 
> that was because mark likes to just drive through people and not even say my bad. but if it is the other way around then he gets mad like the whole race is about him and him alone
> 
> 
> 
> No finger pointing. I think we all have off nights, and sometimes they all coincide.
> 
> 
> 
> Railroader said:
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of FDR are you RCGT guys running? I got one suggestion to start around 5.2 FDR, what do the rest of you guys suggest?
> 
> I plan on bringing myself and the same kids from last week. Looks like with Sam we'll have a novice class.
> 
> My F1 will be brought out in hopes of a third racer showing up. Initially we hoped to make this a TCS rules class, but that doesn't seem to be bringing out the racers. And with the HPI F1 hitting shelves, and the 3Racing F1 car being very cheap, it would be nice to open the options up a bit. We could set it up as a spec motor class with a limit on the battery, and open it up to any F1-style open-wheeled chassis. Any one willing to weigh in? The Tamiya Silver can is a good cheap motor, but I will be willing to run any cheap closed end bell motor. I just don't want to mess with brushes and turning a comm. I'd even be open to running a cheap 21.5 brushless system. These are just quick ideas I am throwing out. Perhaps open-wheel racing just won't garner enough attention at Indy Slots and we should just let it die and run the three main classes we have now?
> 
> Also planning on bringing the Semi for some exhibition.
> 
> See you all tomorrow!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd love to run an F1 car, just don't have the funds to buy one...yet. I think any chassis, silver can, any tire, 3400 LiPo would be fine.
Click to expand...


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

*On-Road Racing at Indy Slots Friday 10/02/2009*​*NOW USING CRC CLIK-TRAK BARRIERS!!*​
Current Classes include....
*Vintage Trans Am, Mini Coopers, 17.5 TC*​
*Racing starts at 7pm. Please call in your entry if running late.*

On-road practice every Thursday evening!!

Indy Slots Inc 
317-787-7568 
5135 S Emerson Ave, 
Indianapolis, IN 46237
(http://www.mapquest.com/maps?address=5135+S+Emerson+Ave,+&zipcode=46237)​
Projected roll call for Friday 10/02/2009.

*RCGT*
Projected 3+

*17.5 Lipo TC*
Projected 3+

*1/18 & 1/16 Vehicles*
Projected?? 

*F1/Indycar/F1*
Projected ?

*Mini Coopers:*
Projected 8+ (averaging 9+ cars in 2009)

*VTA:*
Projected 14+ (averaging 15+ cars in 2009)


----------



## Railroader

BadSign said:


> No finger pointing. I think we all have off nights, and sometimes they all coincide.


Agreed. At the very least, not on the forums.



BadSign said:


> I'd love to run an F1 car, just don't have the funds to buy one...yet. I think any chassis, silver can, any tire, 3400 LiPo would be fine.


I like those rules. Anyone else?

We'll have to talk about it more at the track.


----------



## Railroader

Here's a GREAT article from Tamiya about setting up your Mini Cooper: http://www.tamiyausa.com/articles/feature.php?article-id=12


----------



## KyleJ

I had only been doing the Hobbytown races this summer and would like to come down to Slots since that has ended for the season. Do we need to bring tables? Is power available? I haven't been there yet, so I'm not sure what else different may apply. I'm going to try to make it down there tomorrow if I leave work on time.


----------



## BadSign

Tables and power are available. As the season progresses, they will be snapped up quickly. They open at 5 for practice with racing starting at 7-7:30


----------



## rockin_bob13

*"They Killed Kyle, you ...."*

Tables, power, chairs, fun, drama, good racing, good friends, our host Jessica are there. $10 1st class $5 for second, or $40/month, as much as you want to race on Friday, and practice on Thursday nights. 2 heats and the Mains.


----------



## wacko1jr

*Vta*

another great night of racing. good race to all.....cant believe steve took brian out b4 first turn. it was a complete accident.............or was it the damn full moon again


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here are the Race results for Friday 10/02/2009

RCGT (17.5) - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....49...7m06.641..*Greg Cobb*
....2....2....48...7m01.945..Mark Lyons
....3....3....47...7m02.784..Brian Smith
....4....4....44...7m04.131..Brock Lyons
....5....6....10...1m43.832..Jordan Wahl
....6....5....xx...xmxx.xxx..Bob Cordell (DNS)
....7....7....xx...xmxx.xxx..Steve Martin

Indy Car Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
No entries this week

1/18th (Rally) Vehicles
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
No entries this week


Mini Cooper - B Main (Novice)
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....20...5m09.754..*Sam Vanderveen*
....2....2....18...5m14.751..Musu Scott
....3....3....12...5m16.800..Victor Killen

Mini Cooper - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....29...5m10.374..*Chuck Ray*
....2....4....28...5m10.078..Tom Johnson
....3....2....27...5m02.214..Bob Yelle
....4....3....26...4m52.611..Brock Lyons
....5....5....25...5m13.343..Doug James

Vintage Trans Am - B Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....32...5m02.436..*Kenny Jarvis(Bump to A)*
....2....3....31...5m00.229..Steve Martin
....3....4....29...5m00.954..Cody Arms
....4....5....28...5m05.423..AJ Heck
....5....6....14...2m28.912..Brian Shaw
....6....2....xx...xmxx.xxx..Jordan Wahl (DNS)

Vintage Trans Am - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....2....54...8m16.921..*Brock Lyons*
....2....4....53...8m00.512..Greg Cobb
....3....5....51...8m00.878..Brian Smith
....4....7....50...8m01.314..Charlie Arterburn
....5....8....50...8m04.588..Kenny Jarvis
....6....6....49...8m00.085..Brian VanderVeen
....7....1....25...3m47.042..Mark Lyons
....8....3....25...3m50.655..Bob Cordell


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Pretty good night of racing. Quick thanks to Greg Cobb for letting me borrow a battery for my RCGT car.

In the Mini Cooper B main, congrats to all of the drivers. They all had their best runs of the night in the main.

Mini Cooper A main saw Tom Johnson jump out to the early lead, but he didn't have enough to hold off Chuck Ray. Chuck Ray recently purchased Mark Lyon's old Cooper and it looks like he may have found some speed secrets.

VTA B main saw Kenny and Steve Martin fairly close the the whole main. Steve made a few mistakes, which was all Kenny needed to pull out to a big lead and the bump to the A.

VTA A main saw the fast cars of Bob Cordell and Mark Lyons break out early. Not sure what broke on Mark's car, but Bob lost a wheel nut. Greg Cobb and Brock Lyons took advantage of fewer cars by pulling away from the pack. Greg and Brock traded paint in the final laps battling for the lead. Brock was able to pull ahead on the last lap to take the win.

RCGT saw a good turn-out. A few drivers opted to sit out the main until they could find a better setup. In the main Greg Cobb had the fast car and took the win. Mark Lyon's Lotus Elise was setup very well, but he fell just a bit short to take 2nd. Brian Smith's Ford GT wasn't bad for the 1st night out and took 3rd. Brock Lyon's came in 4th with his BMW M3. Bob Cordell ran his Honda S2000 and Steve Martin ran a Porsche 911 GT.


----------



## THE READER

great night of racing in the mini coopers!!
congrats to chuck on his win . !!! and to tom johnson on a strong showing
looking foeward to next week


----------



## Railroader

THE READER said:


> great night of racing in the mini coopers!!
> congrats to chuck on his win . !!! and to tom johnson on a strong showing
> looking foeward to next week


Thanks Bob!



IndyRC_Racer said:


> Mini Cooper A main saw Tom Johnson jump out to the early lead, but he didn't have enough to hold off Chuck Ray. Chuck Ray recently purchased Mark Lyon's old Cooper and it looks like he may have found some speed secrets.


I finally listened to a couple of good tips and my car is set up near perfectly. Also, I followed Doug James' advice on sitting out the first turn and it paid off. The main lead group got piled up in the first turn and I ended up being able to drive around the pack and grab the lead. Chuck kept reeling me in during the entire main with some near flawless driving. I bumped a few corners and over-drove a few turns and he chipped away my lead. Chuck definitely out drove me.

*What I learned:* LOWER YOUR WEIGHT AS MUCH AS POSSIBLE!!! I switched back to an Orion 2400 LiPo from the Orion 3400 LiPo I was running. The 3400 is larger than the 2400 and all of my added weight was placed all around my chassis. With the 2400 I was able to place 90% of the lead weight under the battery in shrink wrap. I also added 56 grams of lead in and on my front bumper. That put me right at 1301 grams, BARELY over the minimum weight of 1300. My ESC is still on top of my chassis, and I plan on moving it inside the chassis for next week. I might even switch to a cheaper lighter servo so I can place more weight lower. These are super easy adjustments to performa and make such a huge difference.


----------



## Railroader

RCGT:
Looking at the results of RCGT and VTA, it looks like RCGT is just a small fraction faster than VTA. If you divide the RCGT 49 laps completed by 7 minutes, you get ~7 laps per minutes. And VTA comes out ~6.75 laps per minute.

But that is over a year of setup shake downs for VTA. Perhaps in a year the difference will be more profound.

F1:
Lastly, we ALMOST had a third for F1 racing!!! 

Any more thoughts on rules guys? 

After talking with a couple guys who are interested or have cars already, this is what has developed:
1. F1 chassis from* Tamiya or HPI
2. Any F1-style foam or rubber tire
3. Orion 2400 (or similar spec battery) or any factory assembled NiMH stick pack(not sure on this one)
4. Tamiya Silver Can motor
5. Any servo/ESC/gearing
6. Any F1 body/wing set

*wanting to stay away from front caster/camber adjustable chassis kits. Keep the class cheap.


----------



## ThrottleKing

I like the TCS Rules but slightly modified. I still believe that anything under 5000 will be fine especially since you cant fit one in a F103 and its probably the best car you can get under $225.00. I agree any F1/Indy will be fine as long as its a kit car under $250.00 which would eliminate all other cars but the F103, F104, HPI, 3Racing. I had to raise the entry price because the 104 is about $250 but other than being more durable I dont think the longer chassis and narrower track will help it much if at all. Open gearing and tires along with the bodies because of backorder issues. Besides anyone with the Tamiya's hates buying the set of metric gears when we already have standard 48 and 64 pitch gears. But I do think that putting a limit 2400 is a little to much though. May be 5000 and a 25C or 28C would be a good comprimise though. Just my opinion. I like and run the SMC 4100 24C and I belive Slots has them in stock and I have found the between $50 and $60 wich is only tweenty buck higher thatn the 2400 and a more versitile battery that you can run in VTA or RCGT, Slash or what ever I used to use it in VTA when I ran it.


----------



## Railroader

Good points Jeremiah. Those are cheap batteries and they don't make much of a difference. I was running the 2400 against your car and we had the same fast laps a few times (I just need to keep the car under control to catch you).


----------



## Rook-E

Any thoughts on the HPI Formula Ten? Love F1 racing and would be interested in racing this class. :thumbsup: Its been a while since I've been to slots and I look forward to coming back and having a good time!


----------



## daswarre

What motor and battery are you guys running for 1/12th scale on wed? Thanks.


----------



## KyleJ

Doesn't the Tamiya F1 take a 6 cell and the HPI F1 take a 4 cell?


----------



## brockstar43

yep. at least that's what their website says. If its the f10 they're talking about.


----------



## Kevin Cole

The HPI car will take either 4cell or 6cell...I'm building mine now.


----------



## BadSign

Are there foam tires available for the F10, and if not, how hard will it be to mount a set?


----------



## charlie2755

1/12 uses 17.5 motors and 1s lipos.:thumbsup:


----------



## JonnySocko

BadSign said:


> Are there foam tires available for the F10, and if not, how hard will it be to mount a set?


The HPI and the Tamiya F201 wheels are the same. If you can find F201 foams they will bolt right on. HPI did have foam wheels on display at the Japan hobby show but no date on when they will be released.


----------



## JonnySocko

What time does Slots open during the week? I might try to get over there either for practice or maybe make a Fri. night when I can. F1 class at the Hurricane race up in Chicago this weekend was fun. Rules are simple, Tamiya style foam tires, silver can motor with 13,500rpm limit, lipo battery. 

What has the rubber tire sedan turnout been like? Looks like I'm converting my carpet car to rubber for this season and need track time.


----------



## BadSign

JonnySocko said:


> What has the rubber tire sedan turnout been like? Looks like I'm converting my carpet car to rubber for this season and need track time.


Not much rubber sedan racing, but RCGT is taking off.


----------



## Railroader

JonnySocko said:


> What time does Slots open during the week? I might try to get over there either for practice or maybe make a Fri. night when I can. F1 class at the Hurricane race up in Chicago this weekend was fun. Rules are simple, Tamiya style foam tires, silver can motor with 13,500rpm limit, lipo battery.
> 
> What has the rubber tire sedan turnout been like? Looks like I'm converting my carpet car to rubber for this season and need track time.


They open at 5pm Tuesday through Friday, (and 11am Saturday and Sunday.) Racing starts at 7pm on Tuesday, Wednesday, and Friday. They usually close about 10pm Tue-Friday.


----------



## JonnySocko

BadSign said:


> Not much rubber sedan racing, but RCGT is taking off.





Railroader said:


> They open at 5pm Tuesday through Friday, (and 11am Saturday and Sunday.) Racing starts at 7pm on Tuesday, Wednesday, and Friday. They usually close about 10pm Tue-Friday.


Thanks for the info. I can run my rubber tire car with the foam tire sedans, correct? 

Wed. is 1/12, Fri. is Mini, T/A, and ?, What races on Tues.? Thurs. is open practice till close, yes?


----------



## rockin_bob13

*Rcgt*

RCGT is a spec rubber tire class. Go to HPI for details of rules package.


----------



## Rook-E

Lugnutz- You have a PM.


----------



## Lugnutz

Rook-E..........You have a PM


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

If anyone is interested in a body for RCGT, here is an HPI Nissan 350z NISMO GT- 200mm part #7485 that I just finished. The stripes are decals. (I have an offer pending for this Friday)


----------



## cwoods34

How much? I call first dibs :hat:


----------



## RustyS

JonnySocko said:


> Thanks for the info. I can run my rubber tire car with the foam tire sedans, correct?
> 
> Wed. is 1/12, Fri. is Mini, T/A, and ?, What races on Tues.? Thurs. is open practice till close, yes?


Legends run on the oval and figure 8 on tuesdays.


----------



## rockin_bob13

*Friday Night*

Gettin' ready for another Friday night of VTA action. I think I might just as well hit myself in the head with a 2X4 and do as well.


----------



## BadSign

rockin_bob13 said:


> Gettin' ready for another Friday night of VTA action. I think I might just as well hit myself in the head with a 2X4 and do as well.


Informal poll:

Who wants to whack Bob with a 2*4? Show of hands, please...

I'll be there Friday for VTA, The Girl is running cooper, and I'll have a new car to add to the stable later this month- and it should make Railroader very happy.


----------



## Lugnutz

rockin_bob13 said:


> Gettin' ready for another Friday night of VTA action. *I think I might just as well hit myself in the head with a 2X4 and do as well.*




No need to hit yourself, I think we can get a line forming to help you with that. I'll go first! :tongue:


----------



## rockin_bob13

*Rochambeau*

I'll "Rochambeau" you for it. I go first!


----------



## Lugnutz

Lugnutz said:


> [/B]
> 
> No need to hit yourself, I think we can get a line forming to help you with that. I'll go first! :tongue:


You said you were thinking about it. I said I would go first before you and I believe Bad Sign had seconds, so you are third. Who's next? Is there a max on the times we can hit you with this 2x4? Can we bring our own 4x4? oops, I mean 2x4.


----------



## BadSign

I'm picturing the scene from "Airplane" with the hysterical woman- brass knucks, ball bats, the whole works.

Coincidentally, my #2 position is up for auction right now on eBay. I have 70 bids at $654.39 Still 4 days and 23 Hours Left!


----------



## RustyS

BadSign said:


> I'm picturing the scene from "Airplane" with the hysterical woman- brass knucks, ball bats, the whole works.
> 
> Coincidentally, my #2 position is up for auction right now on eBay. I have 70 bids at $654.39 Still 4 days and 23 Hours Left!


Now that is funny but the auction ends after race night. Does that mean the winner will have to wait till next week?


----------



## rockin_bob13

*Rochambeau You For It*

Rochambeau: we kick each other night in the ruts until someone gives up. (South Park Rules) I go first.


----------



## JonnySocko

Wow! Slots sounds too violent, maybe I won't come race there. :lol:

Which classes race on Sat-Sun?


----------



## PDK RACING

Bring your cup and helmet. You will be allright.lol:wave: Im putting a nail in my 2x4...


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Forecast for Friday is calling for lots of rain. Sounds like a good night to be inside enjoying some close racing!!
----------
*On-Road Racing at Indy Slots Friday 10/09/2009*​*NOW USING CRC CLIK-TRAK BARRIERS!!*​
Current Classes include....
*Vintage Trans Am, Mini Coopers, 17.5 TC*​
*Racing starts at 7pm. Please call in your entry if running late.*

On-road practice every Thursday evening!!

Indy Slots Inc 
317-787-7568 
5135 S Emerson Ave, 
Indianapolis, IN 46237
(http://www.mapquest.com/maps?address=5135+S+Emerson+Ave,+&zipcode=46237)​
Projected roll call for Friday 10/9/2009.

*RCGT (7 cars last week!)*
Projected 4+

*1/18 & 1/16 Vehicles*
Projected?? 

*F1/Indycar/F1*
Projected ?

*Mini Coopers: (8 cars last week)*
Projected 8+ (averaging 9.5 cars in 2009)

*VTA13 cars last week)*
Projected 14+ (averaging 15+ cars in 2009)


----------



## Railroader

We stopped using 2x4s people! We have the awesome "CRC CLIK-TRAK BARRIERS"! Seriously, I have saved so much money using the new CRC barriers. My investment has pretty much paid for itself.

I'll be there to race tomorrow with the mini coopers. All of the kids will be racing so we'll have a guaranteed novice mini cooper class.

Badsign: AWESOME!!!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I haven't posted Friday night racing stats in a while. Here are some stats showing the strong support we have for racing at Indy Slots.
----------
91 - different VTA racers (68 weeks)
33 - average total racers on Friday night in 2009
15 - average VTA racers in 2009 (39 weeks)
9.5 - average Mini Cooper racers in 2009
6 - different VTA winners in the past 8 weeks

As far top 3 podium finishes in VTA in 2009, we have had 18 different drivers finish in the top 3. The driver with the most top 3 finishes is our local "Iron Man" racer - Bob Cordell. Bob has 27 top 3 finishes out of 66 weeks racing VTA.

Thanks everyone for your continued support of racing at Indy Slots!


----------



## BadSign

Railroader said:


> We stopped using 2x4s people! We have the awesome "CRC CLIK-TRAK BARRIERS"! Seriously, I have saved so much money using the new CRC barriers. My investment has pretty much paid for itself.
> 
> I'll be there to race tomorrow with the mini coopers. All of the kids will be racing so we'll have a guaranteed novice mini cooper class.
> 
> Badsign: AWESOME!!!


You mean my new (open wheel) ride, or whacking Bob with a 2X ? I think both have their positives.

As president of the "2 X 4 Club", I've decided some drivers will be banned from participating, as I've determined they've hit enough people on the track as it is.

:freak:


----------



## BadSign

RustyS said:


> Now that is funny but the auction ends after race night. Does that mean the winner will have to wait till next week?


Yes. The beating will commence right before next weeks' VTA A-Main.


----------



## Railroader

ATTENTION:

Your cookie dough/pizza orders are in. 

For those of you who ordered from Musu for her fund raiser for her school, we will be bringing the items you ordered with us to the track tomorrow. I'll have them frozen in a chest cooler, please pick them up!​


----------



## rockin_bob13

*2x4*

Thank you, sir. May I have another?!


----------



## Railroader

Selling my 1/16th Slash. 

$215 to you Indy Slots peeps, $225 if I have to ship it somewhere.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=3018258#post3018258


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here are the Race results for Friday 10/09/2009

RCGT (17.5) - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....5....35...5m06.881..*Greg Cobb*
....2....6....34...5m00.500..Chuck Ray
....3....1....34...5m08.606..Mark Lyons
....4....3....33...5m07.772..Brian Smith
....5....7....32...5m07.772..Jordan Wahl
....6....8....28...5m02.307..Ben Moss
....7....2....18...2m36.797..Brock Lyons
....8....4....xx...xmxx.xxx..Charlie Arterburn (DNS)

Indy Car Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
No entries this week

1/18th (Rally) Vehicles
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
No entries this week


Mini Cooper - B Main (Novice)
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....18...5m03.167..*Ellie VanderVeen*
....2....2....18...5m15.100..Musu Scott
....3....3....15...5m01.900..Rachael Slikva
....4....4....13...4m15.218..Victor Killen
....5....5....07...4m42.549..Fortee Williams

Mini Cooper - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....30...5m05.369..*Chuck Ray*
....2....3....28...5m04.738..Tom Johnson
....3....2....27...5m00.207..Bob Yelle
....4....4....xx...xmxx.xxx..Brock Lyons (DNS)

Vintage Trans Am - B Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....31...5m01.891..*Brian VanderVeen(Bump to A)*
....2....7....30...5m04.362..Ben Moss
....3....4....30...5m07.347..Mike Pizzalonti
....4....3....30...5m10.000..Steve Martin
....5....6....30...5m10.396..Trevor Wimberly
....6....8....28...5m03.465..Scott Taylor
....7....5....28...5m05.227..Steve Larracey
....8....2....26...5m00.220..Kenny Jarvis

Vintage Trans Am - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....55...8m03.665..*Mark Lyons*
....2....3....54...8m04.571..Brock Lyons
....3....2....53...8m01.226..Bob Cordell
....4....5....53...8m08.017..Charlie Arterburn
....5....8....51...8m00.144..Brian VanderVeen
....6....4....50...8m03.488..Greg Cobb
....7....7....47...8m02.173..Rockie Piccione
....8....6....29...4m50.524..Jordan Wahl


----------



## Railroader

Man has Chuck got the mini Cooper hooked or what?!?! I just could not get near him, and I was doing some of my best racing ever.


----------



## brockstar43

His mini cooper and his RCGT! I was driving it as hard as I could and he was all over me! RCGT last nite was some of the most fun I've ever had driving. I broke toward the end and still was smiling


----------



## Railroader

RCGT looked AWESOME last night, and Chuck had that thing hooked too!


----------



## Lugnutz

Rockin Bob you have a PM.


----------



## j21moss

Oh I see Ole Benny Hanna is racing again indoors.. might has to pop in and watch


----------



## daswarre

Does anyone know how to get ahold of Steve Dunn. I have a question for him.


----------



## RustyS

daswarre said:


> Does anyone know how to get ahold of Steve Dunn. I have a question for him.


he will be running wed night at slots.
he goes by dragrace here on Hobbytalk.


----------



## indy-25

Hey when does racing start friday or saturday? I might come by to check it out.


----------



## BadSign

Fridays the doors open at 5 and racing about 7-7:15


----------



## nickcacc

Ok, I have Friday off, which means I can probably make it to slots. Only thing is I don't have a vehicle to race. Anyone got a rent-a-ride? I'll replace whatever I break and I will play well with others, promise. I actually almost know what I'm doing, driving wise. :wave:


----------



## BadSign

I'd loan you my mini if I was there this Friday


----------



## Cappy12scrap

*????*

When does like pan car oval run?


----------



## fozzy767

oval runs on sunday and one day during the week


----------



## nickcacc

BadSign said:


> I'd loan you my mini if I was there this Friday


Thanks Brian, it's the thought that counts...


----------



## j21moss

thanks for asking me there ole buddy!!! LOL


----------



## nickcacc

j21moss said:


> thanks for asking me there ole buddy!!! LOL


You don't even have a car of your own to race !!!!


----------



## BadSign

nickcacc said:


> You don't even have a car of your own to race !!!!


I'm sure Jerry's got a "Autograph Race World" Special somewhere collecting dust- maybe a Road Wizard?


----------



## Sonny B

BadSign said:


> I'm sure Jerry's got a "Autograph Race World" Special somewhere collecting dust- maybe a Road Wizard?


With Citgo stickers.


----------



## nickcacc

Sonny B said:


> With Citgo stickers.


and Sam wants it back......


----------



## THE READER

nickcacc said:


> Ok, I have Friday off, which means I can probably make it to slots. Only thing is I don't have a vehicle to race. Anyone got a rent-a-ride? I'll replace whatever I break and I will play well with others, promise. I actually almost know what I'm doing, driving wise. :wave:


come on out to indy slotes anyway. it will be nice to see you again , its been a long time.
bob yelle:wave:


----------



## j21moss

hey..hey...hey.. easy there boys!!!!! not everybody can be a Legend..LOL

Nickster.. you knew I have a VTA that's ready to run.. I even got a TC4 touring car ready to go.. so there!!

and they both do not have any Citgo or ARW on them.. but stay by.. that could change!!!

Downtown Sonny Brown... you need top get over here sometime.. i gotta a Slidder that will run with ya!!! LOL


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

*On-Road Racing at Indy Slots Friday 10/16/2009*​*NOW USING CRC CLIK-TRAK BARRIERS!!*​
Current Classes include....
*Vintage Trans Am, Mini Coopers, 17.5 TC*​
*Racing starts at 7pm. Please call in your entry if running late.*

On-road practice every Thursday evening!!

Indy Slots Inc 
317-787-7568 
5135 S Emerson Ave, 
Indianapolis, IN 46237
(http://www.mapquest.com/maps?address=5135+S+Emerson+Ave,+&zipcode=46237)​
Projected roll call for Friday 10/16/2009.

*RCGT (8 cars last week!)*
Projected 6+

*1/18 & 1/16 Vehicles*
Projected?? 

*F1/Indycar/F1*
Projected ?

*Mini Coopers: (9 cars last week)*
Projected 6+ (averaging 9.5 cars in 2009)

*VTA: (15 cars last week)*
Projected 14+ (averaging 15+ cars in 2009)


----------



## nickcacc

j21moss said:


> Nickster.. you knew I have a VTA that's ready to run.. I even got a TC4 touring car ready to go.. so there!!
> 
> Well then bring em ole buddy, ole pal...


----------



## Lugnutz

Rockin Bob you have a PM


----------



## Railroader

nickcacc said:


> Anyone got a rent-a-ride? I'll replace whatever I break and I will play well with others, promise. I actually almost know what I'm doing, driving wise. :wave:


I'll have a spare rent-a-mini-cooper tonight at the track. My name is Tom and I usually sit in the northwest corner by the blue tarp covered HO Slot Car track. It will have Spektrum DSM installed for a bind-n-drive, or you can also borrow one of the basic Losi transmitters. The more mini coopers the better!!!

EDIT: Didn't see Jerry up there with the VTA offer. You'd probably have more fun with the VTA class.


----------



## MicroRacerM18

I won't be racing tonight guys. Getting over a cold.

Have fun and see you next week.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I'm going to be running a set of the HPI Pro Compound Belted X-Pattern tires tonight in RCGT. I've been running the HPI D Compound X-Pattern tire and felt I could use a little more grip/steering. I'm not sure if anyone has been running the HPI Pro Compound Non-Belted tires, but I wouldn't mind getting some feedback.

In case some racers didn't know, there are 3 different 26mm X-Pattern tires.
*HPI #4490* X-Pattern Radial Tire 26mm Pro Compound
*HPI #4790* X-Pattern Radial Tire 26mm D-Compound (Longer lasting on asphalt?)
*HPI #4795* X-Pattern Radial Belted Tire 26mm Pro-Compound (Longest lasting on carpet?)

HPI does sell pre-mounted X-Pattern tires, but the are the D-Compound (HPI #4702)


----------



## Railroader

Awesome night! Man was Bob and Mark's Coopers blazing fast in the straight or what?!? I once again tagged WAY too many corners and lost a lap or two sitting on my lid. Glad to see Victor improve so much tonight, he almost doubled the number of laps from last week. I need to get into his car and work on some setup for him. Maybe I'll swap him cars so I can get a better handle on what he needs tuned up.

And THANK YOU Bob Cordell (a.k.a. rockin_bob13) for the wheel shims (washers)! :thumbsup: They worked perfectly. The RCGT is coming along nicely. I realized I had the wrong motor (13.5 instead of a 17.5) or else I would have tried to run it in a heat or two. I have a wedding to photograph next week, so it will see the track in a couple weeks.


----------



## Rook-E

Had a great time tonight!! Maybe one of these days I will finish on the same lap!?!?! You guys are wicked fast!!! I hope to be back next week. Brian, thanks for the use of your 17.5 . I will get it back to you next week Thursday. Cheers :dude:


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here are the Race results for Friday 10/16/2009

RCGT (17.5) - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....55...7m05.031.(7.392)..*Mark Lyons* (Lotus Elise)
....2....2....55...7m05.780.(7.326)..Brock Lyons (BMW M3 GT)
....3....4....53...7m00.326.(7.432)..Brian Smith (Ford GT)
....4....3....53...7m00.716.(7.557)..Greg Cobb (Temp body)
....5....8....43...7m01.427.(7.867)..Ben Moss (Subaru WRX)
....6....5....xx...DNS..Chuck Ray (DNS/mechanical) (Corvette C6)
....7....6....xx...DNS..Steve Martin (DNS/motor) (Mercedes CLK GTR)
....8....7....xx...DNS..Craig Barrett (DNS/electronics) (Ferrari F360)

Indy Car Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
No entries this week

1/18th (Rally) Vehicles
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
No entries this week

Mini Cooper - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....32...5m00.591..*Mark Lyons*
....2....2....30...5m00.997..Chuck Ray
....3....4....30...5m04.477..Bob Yelle
....4....3....29...5m03.637..Tom Johnson
....5....5....25...5m04.115..Craig Barrett
....6....7....20...3m58.513..Brock Lyons
....7....6....19...5m16.918..Victor Killen

Vintage Trans Am - B Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....35...5m03.558..*Rockie Piccione(Bump to A)*
....2....6....35...5m03.888..Brian Smith
....3....3....35...5m04.987..Ben Moss
....4....5....31...5m07.601..Brandon Scobell
....5....4....22...3m26.351..Trevor Wimberly
....6....2....xx...DNS..Steve Martin

Vintage Trans Am - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....61...8m03.602..*Mark Lyons*
....2....4....61...8m04.877..Brock Lyons
....3....5....58...8m03.240..Greg Cobb
....4....6....56...8m07.590..Jordan Wahl
....5....7....55...8m00.862..Rockie Piccione
....6....2....48...6m23.638..Greg Hallenbeck
....7....3....10...1m27.209..Bob Cordell


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here are some notes from the mains tonight:

Mini Cooper saw Mark Lyons return with "new to him" M03. Mark was still fast and took the win. Bob Yelle and Chuck Ray swapped 2nd place multiple times. Chuck finished in 2nd and Bob finished a close 3rd.

VTA "B" main saw Rockie jump out to the early lead. Rockie was driving a very clean race, but Brian Smith was able to overcome a bad bearing/melted gearbox in qualifying to challenge for the lead. Brian had a fast car and pushed Rockie to finally over-drive a corner to grap 1st. Brian was leading late, but clipped a few too many boards on the last lap. Rockie didn't waste any time and took the lead on the last lap coming onto the straight to take the win and bump to the A-main. Brian and Ben Moss finished a close 2nd and 3rd.

In VTA "A" Bob Cordell jumped out to the early lead, followed closely by Greg Cobb and Jordan Wahl. Unfortunately Bob suffered an issue early and pulled his car on lap 10. About 1/2 through the race Brock inherited the lead followed closely by Greg Hallenbeck. Greg H. was able to grab the lead, but a single car accident with the outside barrier on the straight dropped Greg back to 2nd. Eventually Greg H. would also pull his car early. Mark Lyons was able to avoid a slow start and a bad early lap to work his way up to the lead and the eventual win. Brock drove an overall good race for a 2nd place finish. Greg Cobb had about 10 seconds worth of trouble in the race to finish in 3rd and really closer in speed than the results show. Rockie and Jordan were searching a bit for speed in the main, but showed good sportmanship on the track around the leaders.

In RCGT a few drivers had issues before the main that prevented them from running. However, that didn't prevent some great racing on the track. Mark Lyons slowly built up about a 1 lap lead, but showed great sportmanship when approaching the 3rd place battle between Brian Smith and Greg Cobb. This allowed 2nd place Brock to catch up to Mark. Eventually Mark and Brock put Brian and Greg a lap down. Mark and Brock had a close race to the end with Mark taking the win by less than a second. The battle for 3rd was finally decided on lap 46 when Greg clipped a board allowing Brian to make the pass. Greg quickly recovered and finished less than 1/2 back to take 4th. Ben Moss made a body change and was fighting a bit of handling issue, but also showed good sportsmanship around the leaders.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I had a lot of fun racing tonight. The switch to the Pro-Belted X-Pattern tires in RCGT really improved the overall handling of the car. Had I not had to work on my VTA car, I think I would have been able to get a few more tenths out of my TC4/Ford GT. Still, the tire switch was probably good for 1 to 1 1/2 laps on the track.


----------



## GHBECK

Lugnutz you have a pm.


----------



## brockstar43

railroader pm


----------



## Lugnutz

GHBECK, "the package" has been delivered.


----------



## rockin_bob13

*Package*

I'm ready for mine, too.


----------



## Lugnutz

rockin_bob13 said:


> I'm ready for mine, too.


rockin bob13, "the package" has been delivered to you also.


----------



## Lugnutz

rockin bob, second package sent


----------



## rockin_bob13

*Hey*

Hey Nutz, :thumbsup:


----------



## jordan1652

hey chuck, will you be at slots thursday?


----------



## chuck in indy

It will be after 7pm if I do. What's up? Need something? PM me...


----------



## jordan1652

i was just wondering if your was comin becouse if theres only two people i dont want to go.


----------



## chuck in indy

Dont count on me but I'll try.


----------



## chuck in indy

Does anyone have a black m03 chassis they want to sell?


----------



## RustyS

Cappy12scrap said:


> When does like pan car oval run?


there is no pan car oval right now at slots. we do run 1/12 onroad on wednesdays.


----------



## chuck in indy

I have a TC5 chassis with servo and a set of VTA wheels and tires I'm selling for $250 if anyone is interested? All it needs is a motor and radio. I have 2 or three extra painted bodies I'd throw in as well. If I don't get any hits I'll probably put it up on ebay. Best offer anyone?


----------



## wacko1jr

*motor swap*

does anyone have a 17.5 motor and esc that would be interested in swaping for a 13.5 motor and esc. i would like to try and run the rcgt but dont have right motor


----------



## jordan1652

chuck you have a pm


----------



## jordan1652

kenny you have a pm


----------



## brockstar43

dad and I just finished building our 13.5 foam cars. If anyone else wants to run foam bring em out well have ours with us


----------



## BadSign

I'll be bringing my F1 car Friday night...Anyone care for some open wheel action?


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Hopefully no one has to drive near the site of the propane truck accident today. Safe travels and see everyone at the track.

----------

*On-Road Racing at Indy Slots Friday 10/23/2009*​*NOW USING CRC CLIK-TRAK BARRIERS!!*​
Current Classes include....
*Vintage Trans Am, Mini Coopers, 17.5 TC*​
*Racing starts at 7pm. Please call in your entry if running late.*

On-road practice every Thursday evening!!

Indy Slots Inc 
317-787-7568 
5135 S Emerson Ave, 
Indianapolis, IN 46237
(http://www.mapquest.com/maps?address=5135+S+Emerson+Ave,+&zipcode=46237)​
Projected roll call for Friday 10/23/2009.

*RCGT (8 cars last week!)*
Projected 6+

*1/18 & 1/16 Vehicles(2 cars practiced last week)*
Projected?

*F1/Indycar/F1*
Projected 2?

*Mini Coopers: (7 cars last week)*
Projected 6+ (averaging 9+ cars in 2009)

*VTA: (13 cars last week)*
Projected 14+ (averaging 15+ cars in 2009)


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I was quickly comparing the Friday nights turn-outs this time last year vs. this year. Over the last 5 weeks we have totalled more racers in '09 vs. '08 or an average of 5 more entries per week.

Last year this time we had a strong class of 1/18 scale vehicles. This year that turn-out has been replaced by 17.5 TC (RCGT). The Mini-Cooper and VTA classes turn-out is comparible to last year.

I would say this is another good example of the dedicated group of good racers we have running Friday night on-road at Indy Slots.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here are the Race results for Friday 10/23/2009

RCGT (17.5) - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....53...7m04.083..*Mark Lyons*
....2....2....53...7m04.976..Brock Lyons
....3....5....53...7m07.809..Greg Cobb
....4....4....50...7m00.509..Brian Smith
....5....6....47...7m00.070..Chuck Ray
....6....8....41...7m05.588..Ben Moss
....7....3....07...0m58.567..Charlie Arterburn
....8....7....xx...xmxx.xxx..Steve Martin (DNS)

Indy Car Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
1 car practiced

1/18th (Rally) Vehicles
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
2 cars practiced

Mini Cooper - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....33...5m01.902..*Mark Lyons*
....2....4....30...4m53.324..Chuck Ray
....3....2....30...5m00.521..Brock Lyons
....4....3....29...5m10.132..Bob Yelle
....5....6....26...5m00.250..Craig Barrett
....6....5....26...5m01.564..Doug James

Vintage Trans Am - B Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....36...5m05.387.*Brian Smith(Bump to A)*
....2....2....33...5m03.595..Kenny Jarvis
....3....4....32...5m00.834..Jordan Wahl
....4....7....31...5m03.608..Steve Larracey
....5....6....31...5m08.443..Ben Moss
....6....3....27...4m55.884..Rockie Piccione
....7....5....xx...xmxx.xxx..Trevor Wimberly (DNS)

Vintage Trans Am - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....3....59...8m01.585..*Brock Lyons*
....2....5....59...8m02.695..Mark Lyons
....3....1....59...8m05.314..Bob Cordell
....4....2....57...7m56.444..Charlie Arterburn
....5....4....57...8m02.382..Greg Cobb
....6....8....54...8m00.724..Brian Smith
....7....7....54...8m01.213..Brian VanderVeen
....8....6....52...8m08.058..Steve Martin


----------



## Rook-E

Chuck, you have a PM....


----------



## chuck in indy

I don't know if Charlie Arterburn frequents hobbytalk but I just want to apologize for hammering him in the RCGT main. If you want some dough or for me to replace that wing I will gladly do so. I totally ran you over in the beginning of the straight and am bummed because we have always raced well together. I feel especially bad because of how sweet that new body looked...


----------



## charlie2755

chuck, thanks for the concern. dont feel bad for anything. i shouldnt have been driving pissed. the wing is fine. things happen on the track that shouldnt and tonight i got the worst of it. some things never change.....


----------



## brockstar43

pm sent rockie


----------



## jtsbell

Hay guys Im getting a rcgt going,what do I need to start at gearing?


----------



## jordan1652

kenny you have a pm


----------



## wacko1jr

*tc3*

does anyone have a normal tc3 or tc4 rolling chassis they would be willing to sell


----------



## chuck in indy

I have one I've been thinking about using for an asphalt car but I'd sell it for $100 Kenny...


----------



## chuck in indy

Godzilla!


----------



## jordan1652

i got that factory team tc4 kenny 160


----------



## rockin_bob13

*Full Moon/ Dia de Los Muertos*

Another full moon,(mostly) Friday night. 3 out of the last four I lost a tire in the main. 

It's also close to "The Day of the Dead." Spirits may gather for good or evil.

Do you realize evil spelled backwards is live.

Good spelled backwards is doog(ys).


----------



## mGraves

rockin_bob13 said:


> Another full moon,(mostly) Friday night. 3 out of the last four I lost a tire in the main.
> 
> It's also close to "The Day of the Dead." Spirits may gather for good or evil.
> 
> Do you realize evil spelled backwards is live.
> 
> Good spelled backwards is doog(ys).


Bob...lay off the funny stuff bro. LOL I may have a few onroad questions for you sometime soon. I'm thinking about running a class or two this season. :thumbsup:


----------



## rockin_bob13

*Onroad*

It's a lot of fun and for me (as most things are) quite challenging. Whatever you want to know, I'll give it a shot.


----------



## wacko1jr

BOB...... bring on the funny


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

*On-Road Racing at Indy Slots Friday 10/30/2009*​*NOW USING CRC CLIK-TRAK BARRIERS!!*​
Current Classes include....
*Vintage Trans Am, Mini Coopers, 17.5 TC*​
*Racing starts at 7pm. Please call in your entry if running late.*

On-road practice every Thursday evening!!

Indy Slots Inc 
317-787-7568 
5135 S Emerson Ave, 
Indianapolis, IN 46237
(http://www.mapquest.com/maps?address=5135+S+Emerson+Ave,+&zipcode=46237)​
Projected roll call for Friday 10/30/2009.

*RCGT (8 cars last week!)*
Projected 7+

*1/18 & 1/16 Vehicles(2 cars practiced last week)*
Projected?

*F1/Indycar/F1(1 car practiced last week)*
Projected?

*Mini Coopers: (6 cars last week)*
Projected 6+ (averaging 9+ cars in 2009)

*VTA: (14 cars last week)*
Projected 14+ (averaging 15+ cars in 2009)


----------



## smokefan

I hope to make it down soon for some slots action. This working OT is cutting into the racing way to much LOL


----------



## GHBECK

smokefan said:


> I hope to make it down soon for some slots action. This working OT is cutting into the racing way to much LOL


That's a good thing these dayz!


----------



## rockin_bob13

*Friday Racin'*

Let's do it.


----------



## GHBECK

rockin_bob13 said:


> Let's do it.


C'mon man...


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here are the Race results for Friday 10/30/2009

RCGT (17.5) - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....54...7m04.105..*Greg Hallenbeck*
....2....4....??...?m??.???..Brock Lyons (printout was missing)
....3....3....53...7m06.432..Mark Lyons
....4....2....51...7m00.392..Bob Cordell
....5....5....51...7m02.709..Greg Cobb
....6....6....50...7m03.824..Brian Smith
....7....7....48...7m07.072..Charlie Arterburn
....8....8....43...7m02.225..Ben Moss

Indy Car Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
No entries

1/18th (Rally) Vehicles
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
1 car practiced

Mini Cooper - B Main (Novice Heat)
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....22...5m02.954..*Brock Ecevit*
....2....2....20...5m12.518..Victor Killen
....3....3....17...5m06.901..Musu Scott
....4....4....xx...xmxx.xxx..Fortee Wiliiams (DNS)

Mini Cooper - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....32...5m01.417..*Mark Lyons*
....2....4....31...5m00.502..Chuck Ray
....3....2....31...5m03.619..Brock Lyons
....4....3....30...5m02.487..Bob Yelle
....5....5....29...5m03.380..Tom Johnson
....6....6....28...5m06.388..Doug James

Vintage Trans Am - B Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....6....36...5m03.534..*Charlie Arterburn(Bump to A)*
....2....1....36...5m08.904..Brian Smith
....3....3....34...5m05.021..Ben Moss
....4....5....30...5m07.194..Steve Larracey
....5....2....21...5m02.185..Jordan Wahl
....6....4....xx...xmxx.xxx..Trevor Wimberly (DNS)

Vintage Trans Am - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....60...8m05.817..*Greg Cobb*
....2....2....60...8m06.049..Mark Lyons
....3....8....58...8m06.950..Charlie Arterburn 
....4....3....58...8m12.781..Brock Lyons
....5....5....57...8m05.298..Steve Martin
....6....4....57...8m07.848..Bob Cordell
....7....6....56...8m04.340..Kenny Jarvis
....8....7....20...3m08.867..Chris Finnigan


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Quick racing recap from Friday 10/30/2009.

Mini Cooper B-main saw new to Slots racer Brock Ecevit take the A-main. Victor Killen and Musu Scott continue to improve.

Mini Cooper A-main saw most drivers run their best times of the night. Mark Lyons made a few mistakes and fell back to 3rd, but continues to have the fastest car and was able to drive back to the front and the win. Chuck Ray continues to make improvements with his Cooper and led for serveral laps in the main, but 2 bad laps cost him 5 seconds to drop him to 2nd in the end. Chuck was never lapped, but got caught by the clock on his last lap to appear a lap down. 3rd place Brock Lyons was a bit slower than Chuck, but did lead briefly for a few laps. Brock had 5 bad laps which also cost him 5 seconds which would have put him on the same lap as the leader.

VTA B-main looked like it was going to be a 3-way battle for the bump up spot. Jordan Wahl jumped out to a early lead, but fell out for a several laps due to mechanical issues. Charlie Arterburn inherited the lead, drove clean and never looked back to take the win and the bump to the A. 2nd place Brian Smith looked like he might be able to challenge Charlie, but a loose car (and bad driving) was too much to overcome the consistant drive of Charlie. 3rd place Ben Moss was giving Brian a good race most of the main, but several bad laps late cost Ben over a lap of time dropping him back.

VTA A-main came down to a 2-way battle for the lead. TQ Greg Cobb had a bit of a slow start allowing 2nd place Mark Lyons to take the lead. However, Greg had a good car and was able to stay on Mark's bumper. Mark eventually made a small mistake allowing Cobb to regain the lead. Unfortunately Cobb's car began to go a bit loose, which allowed Mark to drive a bit tighter and grab the lead back. Mark was able to slowly build up a 1/2 lap lead and appeared to be headed to the win. Unfortunately instead of protecting his lead with 3 laps to go, Mark chose to race a little too closely with a lapped car and ended up on his lid after both cars traded paint. This incident erased Mark's lead and by the time the marshall could flip his car, Greg Cobb had regained the lead and was able to take the win. Mark came in a close 2nd. Charlie Arterburn quietly drove a relatively mistake free main to take 3rd and do a good job with his bump-up.

In the RCGT main, First place Greg Hallenbeck continued to improve the setup of his TC5/Saleen Mustang all night and was fast in the main. Brock Lyons had a pretty clean main to take 2nd with his ???/BMW M3. Mark Lyons also had a pretty clean main to take 3rd with his Xray/NSX. Great sportmanship from all racers in RCGT!!


----------



## Railroader

A few guys approached me Friday about starting up an HPI F10 "club spec" class. We're looking at something a bit faster than the Mini Coopers, but with even tighter rules. We understand that HPI has yet to propose any official rules for using their chassis.

Here are the *proposed* rules:

Indy Slots HPI F10 Spec Club​
HPI F10 chassis - STOCK - NO upgrades or modifications to the chassis
Tamiya 540-J motor part #5368 [RED DOT ONLY] - *Hand out*
Novak XRS Electronic Speed Control or Tamiya TEU-101BK - female Dean's plug connected to motor leads
Kit Gearing
Orion 2400 LiPo Hard Case battery
Kit camber/caster - no modifications may be made to adjust beyond kit set up
Any Servo
Any Radio
Kit body and wings only - no additional modifications. Body trimmed at cut lines within 2mm.
Kit tires, wheels. No modifications to the tires or wheels - tire treatment additives have not been decided upon, but might be limited or restricted. Non-ceramic ball bearings allowed.

Orion has discontinued the "Experience" 2400 battery and is releasing a "Rocket Pack" 2400. Either is legal.

Minimum weight limits might be added.

*Motors will be marked and will go into a common box and be distributed randomly 15 minutes before the race night begins. A new motor must be purchased and handed to the Indy Slots employees to be placed into the motor hand out rotation box. Motor must be fitted with a male Dean's Plug. If a dud motor is found, the person who purchased the motor will be required to supply a new motor.

These rules are not 100% solid yet and may change. These are only the proposed rules. If 75% of active members (with a motor in the hand out box) vote to change a rule, the rule will be changed immediately.


----------



## KyleJ

Batteries?


----------



## GHBECK

Railroader said:


> A few guys approached me Friday about starting up an HPI F10 "club spec" class. We're looking at something a bit faster than the Mini Coopers, but with even tighter rules. We understand that HPI has yet to propose any official rules for using their chassis.
> 
> Here are the *proposed* rules:
> 
> Indy Slots HPI F10 Spec Club​
> HPI F10 chassis - STOCK - NO upgrades or modifications to the chassis
> Tamiya 540-J motor part #5368 [RED DOT ONLY] - *Hand out*
> Novak XRS Electronic Speed Control - female Dean's plug connected to motor leads
> Kit Gearing
> Kit camber/caster - no modifications may be made to adjust beyond kit set up
> Any Servo
> Any Radio
> Kit body and wings only - no additional modifications. Body trimmed at cut lines within 2mm.
> No modifications to the tires or wheels - tire treatment additives have not been decided upon, but might be limited or restricted. Non-ceramic ball bearings allowed.
> 
> *Motors will be marked and will go into a common box and be distributed randomly 15 minutes before the race night begins. A new motor must be purchased and handed to the Indy Slots employees to be placed into the motor hand out rotation box. Motor must be fitted with a male Dean's Plug. If a dud motor is found, the person who purchased the motor will be required to supply a new motor.
> 
> These rules are not 100% solid yet and may change. These are only the proposed rules. If 75% of active members (with a motor in the hand out box) vote to change a rule, the rule will be changed immediately.


I don't see the need to restrict traction compound, especially with the limitations of the F10 chassis. Random motor handout rule seems a bit much. My 2 cents.


----------



## KyleJ

I'm already going to be building an F10 for the R/Car fairgrounds track. Might not want to stray too far from their rules.


----------



## chuck in indy

The F10 stuff looks good Railroader. The kit comes with a 75 and 87 tooth spur gear along with a 17 tooth pinion so we need to choose which spur. Also, kit tires only right? Oh, and 2400 Orion Lipo's? Other than that looks good. I'll supply the decals to label the hand out motors for free! *As a side note we could apply the motor hand out rule for the cooper class to test it out before some invest in a new car?


----------



## Railroader

KyleJ said:


> I'm already going to be building an F10 for the R/Car fairgrounds track. Might not want to stray too far from their rules.


Theirs will be an expensive class. Probably $200+ just for motor and ESC.

We're going a different route.


----------



## Railroader

GHBECK said:


> I don't see the need to restrict traction compound, especially with the limitations of the F10 chassis. Random motor handout rule seems a bit much. My 2 cents.


We want this to be as controlled and close of racing as possible. Hand out motors and restricting every variable will help.

Admittedly, it is NOT a class for everybody. It wasn't created that way.


----------



## Railroader

KyleJ said:


> Batteries?


Oops. Added rule.


----------



## Railroader

chuck in indy said:


> The F10 stuff looks good Railroader. The kit comes with a 75 and 87 tooth spur gear along with a 17 tooth pinion so we need to choose which spur. Also, kit tires only right? Oh, and 2400 Orion Lipo's? Other than that looks good. I'll supply the decals to label the hand out motors for free! *As a side note we could apply the motor hand out rule for the cooper class to test it out before some invest in a new car?


Wow, I am sure the decals will be cool!

*Hmmmm.... that is an interesting idea. We could start with volunteers and see where that takes us.


----------



## Kevin Cole

Railroader said:


> Theirs will be an expensive class. Probably $200+ just for motor and ESC.
> 
> We're going a different route.


Our track if roughly four times the size of Slots & F1 cars are made to be fast.The rules outlined here are perfect for a small track that could break a lot of parts.
At the Fairgrounds the cars will have enough track to go fast and wide enough(6-8 foot) lanes to get racey at higher speeds...and not worry about breaking doing so.

I applaud Slots for keeping the classes within the realm of there track.

Although as a race fan I find it humorous that the F1's will share the same speed as the Mini-Coopers.


----------



## GHBECK

Will f-103/104 etc. be a separate class? "Pro" class? At slots and the Rug?


----------



## KyleJ

Railroader said:


> Theirs will be an expensive class. Probably $200+ just for motor and ESC.
> 
> We're going a different route.


As long as it's just the motor/esc that's different, which at the moment it appears to be, I might be able to use one car for both classes. That would be nice.


----------



## MicroRacerM18

GHBECK said:


> Will f-103/104 etc. be a separate class? "Pro" class? At slots and the Rug?


We had talked about running them at the same time, sort of like LeMans, 2-classes on track at the same time. 

The F103/104 comes with foam tires, not rubber like the HPI. We weren't sure if the F103/104 would be able to switch to the rubber tires. Gearing is also different between the 2 cars.


----------



## Railroader

Kevin Cole said:


> Our track if roughly four times the size of Slots & F1 cars are made to be fast.The rules outlined here are perfect for a small track that could break a lot of parts.
> At the Fairgrounds the cars will have enough track to go fast and wide enough(6-8 foot) lanes to get racey at higher speeds...and not worry about breaking doing so.
> 
> I applaud Slots for keeping the classes within the realm of there track.


Thanks for your comments!



> Although as a race fan I find it humorous that the F1's will share the same speed as the Mini-Coopers.


Might be pretty fast, the same battery/motor combo in my Tamiya F103 is faster than the fastest VTA car at Indy Slots and only a lap slower than 13.5/lipo. Of course that is with foam tires though.


----------



## chuck in indy

To me fast is fine and all that but I'd rather have some good, clean tight racing where everyone is on the same lap and driving skill (with a little luck) take precedence over speed and spending to win. When someone just rockets to the lead or makes a few mistakes and still catches and passes the pack because of a deeper knowledge base of where to find speed, it kinda takes the wind out of your sails and kills the spirit of a class. To the winner it may sound like sour grapes but in the end when everyone (including spectators) see such a huge gap in power (not handling or driving prowess) then everyone begins thinking the same wondering who's racing for second because first is a given? Sooner or later the class is dead...


----------



## BadSign

Well, I can't see myself adding another F1 car in the next few months, but I'll be bringing my F103 this Friday. Hope to race someone, or at least practice.


----------



## 1BrownGuy

chuck in indy said:


> To me fast is fine and all that but I'd rather have some good, clean tight racing where everyone is on the same lap and driving skill (with a little luck) take precedence over speed and spending to win. When someone just rockets to the lead or makes a few mistakes and still catches and passes the pack because of a deeper knowledge base of where to find speed, it kinda takes the wind out of your sails and kills the spirit of a class. To the winner it may sound like sour grapes but in the end when everyone (including spectators) see such a huge gap in power (not handling or driving prowess) then everyone begins thinking the same wondering who's racing for second because first is a given? Sooner or later the class is dead...


Well said Chuck:thumbsup:


----------



## BadSign

My one concern is the speed control limitation. With the 540 motor, I don't think any brushed ESC will make much diference. Especially since some of us have spare brushed ESC's laying around.

When I think back to most spec classes, there really isn't a limitation on ESC- VTA, Mini Cooper, even the old "Sportsman/Busch" class of Hobbytown/Race Street 10 years ago.


----------



## THE READER

chuck in indy said:


> To me fast is fine and all that but I'd rather have some good, clean tight racing where everyone is on the same lap and driving skill (with a little luck) take precedence over speed and spending to win. When someone just rockets to the lead or makes a few mistakes and still catches and passes the pack because of a deeper knowledge base of where to find speed, it kinda takes the wind out of your sails and kills the spirit of a class. To the winner it may sound like sour grapes but in the end when everyone (including spectators) see such a huge gap in power (not handling or driving prowess) then everyone begins thinking the same wondering who's racing for second because first is a given? Sooner or later the class is dead...


my feeling exactly chuck!! thats why i wont be back to indy slots for a while.
bob yelle


----------



## j21moss

THE READER said:


> my feeling exactly chuck!! thats why i wont be back to indy slots for a while.
> bob yelle


I 2nd that...not about racing at slots but running on Fridays


----------



## Railroader

BadSign said:


> My one concern is the speed control limitation. With the 540 motor, I don't think any brushed ESC will make much diference. Especially since some of us have spare brushed ESC's laying around.
> 
> When I think back to most spec classes, there really isn't a limitation on ESC- VTA, Mini Cooper, even the old "Sportsman/Busch" class of Hobbytown/Race Street 10 years ago.


Forgot to add the Tamiya TEU-101BK.

Technologies have changed dramatically in even the last few months. Even if someone had to buy a ESC for this class it would be cheap. This is an attempt to stop people from buying the latest and greatest. 

This obviously is not a class that will transfer onto many (if any) other tracks. It is a few guys who got together and agreed with Doug Rockel on some rules for a new F10 class. I'll be surprised if we get more than 5-6 guys running it. But those who have expressed interest seem to really like it. I did not come up with the rules, but I do like them. I was asked gather ideas, to put it all together on paper, and ask people to consider if there's anything we missed.


----------



## Railroader

chuck in indy said:


> To me fast is fine and all that but I'd rather have some good, clean tight racing where everyone is on the same lap and driving skill (with a little luck) take precedence over speed and spending to win. When someone just rockets to the lead or makes a few mistakes and still catches and passes the pack because of a deeper knowledge base of where to find speed, it kinda takes the wind out of your sails and kills the spirit of a class. To the winner it may sound like sour grapes but in the end when everyone (including spectators) see such a huge gap in power (not handling or driving prowess) then everyone begins thinking the same wondering who's racing for second because first is a given? Sooner or later the class is dead...


Obviously there's a guy or two out there who will attempt to win and doesn't care who he humiliates in the process. It's beyond annoying. And in his pursuit to win and compete he doesn't realize he's destroying what he really loves. The Mini Cooper class is more of a casual class and the attitude of a win at any cost mentality are destroying it. It's like watching the pro golfer show up at a scramble benefit for some kid who has MD beating everyone by 10 strokes. Does that make sense? Whatever, you get the picture.

What should we do, everyone not run for a week or two to send a message? I'd hate to do that to Doug R. And by "hate", I mean I won't do it. What else is there?


----------



## chuck in indy

I fell in to a burning ring of fire...


----------



## Railroader

Agree 100%

And many, many, many of the casual racers (who do still care of they win or at the very least don't get pummeled), are being discouraged.


----------



## BadSign

Railroader said:


> Forgot to add the Tamiya TEU-101BK.
> 
> Technologies have changed dramatically in even the last few months. Even if someone had to buy a ESC for this class it would be cheap. This is an attempt to stop people from buying the latest and greatest.


But technology hasn't changed drawsticly in brushed motor ESC's in quite a while. There's a lot of old programmable ESC's- GTX, GTS, Quantum Comp 1,2,3's, and non-programmable Quantum Sports that aren't being used. Guys are even selling off the stock electronics out of their RTR's to switch to brushless.

If you mandate the XRS, someone's going to have to buy a new one. Why not just keep the ESC open so people can use what they have, or get something used cheap?


----------



## BadSign

BTW, Chuck, do you sleep at all? Posting at 3:30 AM?


----------



## KyleJ

BadSign said:


> But technology hasn't changed drawsticly in brushed motor ESC's in quite a while. There's a lot of old programmable ESC's- GTX, GTS, Quantum Comp 1,2,3's, and non-programmable Quantum Sports that aren't being used. Guys are even selling off the stock electronics out of their RTR's to switch to brushless.
> 
> If you mandate the XRS, someone's going to have to buy a new one. Why not just keep the ESC open so people can use what they have, or get something used cheap?


I agree. I've already got a cheapy Novak GTS lying around I'm not using. I doubt I'm going to rush out and buy another cheapy ESC.


----------



## GHBECK

BadSign said:


> But technology hasn't changed drawsticly in brushed motor ESC's in quite a while. There's a lot of old programmable ESC's- GTX, GTS, Quantum Comp 1,2,3's, and non-programmable Quantum Sports that aren't being used. Guys are even selling off the stock electronics out of their RTR's to switch to brushless.
> 
> If you mandate the XRS, someone's going to have to buy a new one. Why not just keep the ESC open so people can use what they have, or get something used cheap?


Concur; I have 3 brushed escs laying around, I would have to buy an XRS. With low performance motors, esc quality is much less of a factor, it would make little if any difference, in my humble opinion.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

One thing to consider about speed controls for the proposed HPI F10 class at Indy Slots - should reverse be allowed or *mandatory*?

I believe that the rules should state that any approved speed control must be a brushed only model that has reverse enabled. This would eliminate many of the higher end forward only speed controls as well as any of the newer brushless/brushed speed controls that have turbo boost features. It would also help anyone turn marshalling the class since every car would be required to have reverse enabled. The only time a turn marshal would have to touch a car would be if it was stuck to a board or another car, or if it was flipped over.

I believe ulimately the goal should be to create a class that at least makes racers feel that all cars are on an even playing field. This class may not appeal to all racers, but this is no different than any of the other classes currently running at Indy Slots.


----------



## MicroRacerM18

chuck in indy said:


> To me fast is fine and all that but I'd rather have some good, clean tight racing where everyone is on the same lap and driving skill (with a little luck) take precedence over speed and spending to win. When someone just rockets to the lead or makes a few mistakes and still catches and passes the pack because of a deeper knowledge base of where to find speed, it kinda takes the wind out of your sails and kills the spirit of a class. To the winner it may sound like sour grapes but in the end when everyone (including spectators) see such a huge gap in power (not handling or driving prowess) then everyone begins thinking the same wondering who's racing for second because first is a given? Sooner or later the class is dead...


Well said.


----------



## chuck in indy

Good point IndyRC. How bout we just make the speedo have to be $50 or less retail and it has to have reverse for the Slots F10 class? The Novak XRS at Tower is $49.99, the Associated A.I. Quantum Runner Reverse is $38.99 and the Associated A.I. Quantum Runner Plus Reverse is $49.99. I think our local hobby shops would match the prices. There are a few others out there under $50 so that might be the way to go...


----------



## chuck in indy

I have family coming in from out of town so I probably won't make it up to Slots on Friday which at this point seems like a lucky coincidence since I'm feeling like I need a break anyway. Keep me posted on the F10 stuff or if there are any takers on the motor hand out rule for Coopers!


----------



## GHBECK

IndyRC_Racer said:


> One thing to consider about speed controls for the proposed HPI F10 class at Indy Slots - should reverse be allowed or *mandatory*?
> 
> I believe that the rules should state that any approved speed control must be a brushed only model that has reverse enabled. This would eliminate many of the higher end forward only speed controls as well as any of the newer brushless/brushed speed controls that have turbo boost features. It would also help anyone turn marshalling the class since every car would be required to have reverse enabled. The only time a turn marshal would have to touch a car would be if it was stuck to a board or another car, or if it was flipped over.
> 
> I believe ulimately the goal should be to create a class that at least makes racers feel that all cars are on an even playing field. This class may not appeal to all racers, but this is no different than any of the other classes currently running at Indy Slots.



Timing Advance & Boost adjustments are not functional in brushed modes on any high end speedos & many of them have also reverse capabilities.


----------



## Railroader

IndyRC_Racer said:


> One thing to consider about speed controls for the proposed HPI F10 class at Indy Slots - should reverse be allowed or *mandatory*?
> 
> I believe that the rules should state that any approved speed control must be a brushed only model that has reverse enabled. This would eliminate many of the higher end forward only speed controls as well as any of the newer brushless/brushed speed controls that have turbo boost features. It would also help anyone turn marshalling the class since every car would be required to have reverse enabled. The only time a turn marshal would have to touch a car would be if it was stuck to a board or another car, or if it was flipped over.
> 
> I believe ulimately the goal should be to create a class that at least makes racers feel that all cars are on an even playing field. This class may not appeal to all racers, but this is no different than any of the other classes currently running at Indy Slots.


Thanks, I forgot to add that having reverse switched and enabled on is mandatory and the cars will only be marshaled if they are stuck on a board or unable to move.


----------



## RustyS

There will always be competition in this hobby, from the slowest rock crawler to the fastest 1/8 scale onroad. The problem is when someone is dominating a class on a weekly basis, they do not want to bump up to a faster or more challenging class. They want to stay in that class and not give anyone the chance to win. They are afraid to change to a class that might make them feel like a failure. There isn't a single full size racecar driver out there that didn't move up from one class to another. There are 2 things that drive a racer to run harder, 1. A good hard run with tight racing, 2. Winning that hard run with good tight racing. In all forms of racing, the best racing isn't always what the leader is doing but what the people behind him are doing.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

GHBECK said:


> Timing Advance & Boost adjustments are not functional in brushed modes on any high end speedos & many of them have also reverse capabilities.


While that may be true, the on power resistance of high end speedos is usually better than less expensive speedos and creates a perception that the high end equipment is giving a performance gain (which it is).


----------



## BadSign

IndyRC_Racer said:


> While that may be true, the on power resistance of high end speedos is usually better than less expensive speedos and creates a perception that the high end equipment is giving a performance gain (which it is).


Yes, but with a silver can motor with a lower C rated battery? I just don't think it'll make a noticeable difference on our sized track. You're better off tuning the chassis scrub out of your car then messing with your ESC.


----------



## GHBECK

IndyRC_Racer said:


> While that may be true, the on power resistance of high end speedos is usually better than less expensive speedos and creates a perception that the high end equipment is giving a performance gain (which it is).


A 540 motor draws 7.9A @ max eff

XRS Vd @ 7.9A = .04345v

GTB Vd @ 7.9 = .001027V

There is more difference between our batteries than that.


----------



## BadSign

Off subject here, but I'd like to mention how enjoyable it is just to have a discussion about racing. before we started VTA last spring there were about 5 guys racing Friday nights, tops. It's good to see conversation, period.


----------



## chuck in indy

One thing to consider is driving ability (or the lack there of mine) and sometimes I forget that I entered a turn wrong, messed up my line and banked off that turn and the other to help me lose time. Mark "The Green Hornet" Lyons is King Cooper and my frustration has manifested itself in to thinking I'm lacking speed when it's more of a handling issue. I think maybe the driving is the proof in the pudding in my case so I'm gonna give credit where credit is due so cheers?


----------



## chuck in indy

Do wah diddy diddy dum diddy dee


----------



## jtsbell

Hay brockstar this is Happy Jack,Im the big guy that is with Cody.Ihave a question about RCGT where do I start on final gearing.


----------



## brockstar43

This kind of sounds like a no racer left behind class. Great idea but never works. Sorry fellas just keeping it real. Trying to slow down someone fast is never the way to go about things. Improving your skills and set up should be your first priority. Just my opinion. The prepared and skilled racer will always win. If you want proof just look at the slash class. All the trucks are the EXACT SAME! Outside of the receiver that is. The gap between first and last is no closer in that class than any of the others. You can throw all the money you want at a toy car but at the end of the day you still have to be able to drive it.


----------



## Lugnutz

jtsbell said:


> Hay brockstar this is Happy Jack,Im the big guy that is with Cody.Ihave a question about RCGT where do I start on final gearing.


What Speed control are you using?


----------



## brockstar43

what he said lol... Really though I do need to know what motor and speed control your running.


----------



## Rockie0366

True about the slash class but you (brock) and your dad (mark) always come up with sneaky was to make your trucks faster like the diff in the slash you guys lock them so you can say that they are stock but you have secretes so... idk it is crazy lately how it is costing so much to even try to win these day


----------



## brockstar43

We haven't done that since hendricks county bud. That was within the rules and even shown how to be down in rc magazine as it was legal. Let's not forget the sc10 which has been deemed by roar as legal to race in the slash class comes with a buildable diff stock! We even built our sc10s diffs and guess what? Hurt the perfomance drastically! So I guess the two bone stock mud still on them slashes isn't a good enough example for you rockie. Tell me what would be? Oh and the next time you need help with getting your car faster or tuned in I think you should look elsewhere. I don't appreciate being called a cheater when someone doesn't have their facts straight or takes a tip from a fellow racer and chooses to try and use it against them. Also rockie are you aware once mark built his diff he told everyone and then showed them how to or built the diff for them?


----------



## brockstar43

Speaking of which didn't you buy one off of Mark? So does that make you sneaky? Just curious if the door swings both ways


----------



## GHBECK

chuck in indy said:


> This is giving me a headache but GHBECK put to light what I believe is going on. Spend to win has always sucked in my opinion. I've ran these little cars for a while and one of the last times I just threw my stuff in the closet or sold everything was when the 27 turn team losi stock motors were popular. The motor can was like a burgundy or dark red color with a yellow decal. I remember all the guys with their box of a dozen stock motors, com lathes, magnet zappers, dynos, etc, etc and to me it was like "this is too much work to have a good time" so I retired. The only way I felt like I had a chance was to sleep with my car! Set-ups were important but not as important as the motor of the week. Driving always took a back seat to power because you could make mistakes and still motor your way around to the lead. That little feeling I had back when those losi stock motors were around is starting to leak back in to my brain and it's beginning to be not worth it to me. Right now no one can do anything because no one can agree on anything because every time someone comes up with some rules that seem to be cool someone else is like waaah, I don't have one of those why can't we do this or that rule seems to be a bit much. The track should be dictating the classes not us drivers and until someone actually puts their foot down who works at Slots this problem is never going to go away. And lastly I'll finally say it... If you got to cheat to win or be sneaky and secretive in what you do then it ain't a win.





chuck in indy said:


> Question... How the hell do you get a 540J motor to draw 7.9 amps? Let's hear it and get it out there so we can all do it..


Chuck D, 
7.9A was in reference to the motor in car, loaded conditions at max eff & max voltage. I lifted the specs for calculation purposes only. The "no load" current would be more in the order of 1.5-2.5A @ 3V. 

My other, other point: I and I think some others might really like to be able to reuse some of the older speedos we have laying around. That and I think from a techinical viewpoint that the XRS is a piece of Poo. An alternative(s) if possible just a little wiggle room would be good, say if a certain device(s) become scarce or extinct. Maybe set a $100 limit or something?

I'm not sure how to receive the 1st part of your & not sure yet if I should offended...You did mention my name and "cheat" in the same post. :tongue:


----------



## Rockie0366

I am done with r/c cars so if anyone wants to buy something here is all my stuff i am selling

2x Spektrum receiver $100
1x Airtronics M11 with Spektrum Module $200
2x Duratrax Ice Chargers $150
1x Team CheckPoint Power Supply $100
1x RTR Mini Copper ( orion 2400 lipo, S3010 Servo, Novak XRS, spare parts) $150
1x S9157 Futaba Servo $65
1x Novak 21.5 $35

If any Questions call me at (317) 281-3206 or pm me anytime NO trades i am getting out of r/c cars dont want to trade
I have pictures of everything so just ask and i will shoot you a pic.


----------



## chuck in indy

Hooyah!


----------



## Rockie0366

*pic*

some pic


----------



## BadSign

You know, I've been getting my rear handed to me in VTA by Cordell, the Lyons, Cobb and Hollenbeck (when he shows), but I've never once thought of any of them as cheaters. People have to realize this is a competitive hobby, just like golf, bowling, softball, whatever. The person who dedicates themselves to it the most usually comes out on top. The way I look at it, is that if I can race twice a month, make the A and finish ahead of where I started, that's a succesful night racing. If I want better finishes, I need to race more often (which I can't). If you're off the pace, either be happy or go make yourself faster. If a guy wants to devote more time and money to racing then you do, that's their choice. Whenever someone tries to even the playing field, it eventually gets back to where it once was. Look at IndyCar for example. 2 best teams are Penske and ganassi, just like it was 12-13 years ago in CART. The racing may be cheaper now, but the results are the same.


----------



## GHBECK

chuck in indy said:


> No problems here GHBECK. We're cool! Good job in RCGT last Friday. I'll see you guys up at HT when I'm in the area but I'm putting the breaks on this hobby or sorta going back in to retirement again.


Thanks man, don't be a stranger. Hopefully we'll see you at the new track Sundays!


----------



## Railroader

........


----------



## GHBECK

GHBECK said:


> Thanks man, don't be a stranger. Hopefully we'll see you at the new track Sundays!


...and Slots Fridays!


----------



## PDK RACING

What ever happend to SHUT UP AND RACE. SAVE THE CRYING FOR ON THE WAY HOME..:wave:


----------



## wacko1jr

everyone is entitled to express themselves. i just want our racing to be fun again for all like it was when i started over a year ago (on road that is)


----------



## jordan1652

lugnuts you have a pm


----------



## PDK RACING

Rock you got pm


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

*On-Road Racing at Indy Slots Friday 11/05/2009*​*NOW USING CRC CLIK-TRAK BARRIERS!!*​
Current Classes include....
*Vintage Trans Am, Mini Coopers, 17.5 TC(RCGT)*​
*Racing starts at 7pm. Please call in your entry if running late.*

On-road practice every Thursday evening!!

Indy Slots Inc 
317-787-7568 
5135 S Emerson Ave, 
Indianapolis, IN 46237
(http://www.mapquest.com/maps?address=5135+S+Emerson+Ave,+&zipcode=46237)​
Projected roll call for Friday 11/05/2009.

*RCGT (8 cars last week!)*
Projected 7+

*1/18 & 1/16 Vehicles*
Projected?

*F1/Indycar/F1(1 car practiced last week)*
HPI F10 class is generating positive interest!!

*Mini Coopers: (10 cars last week)*
Projected 6+ (averaging 9+ cars in 2009)

*VTA: (13 cars last week)*
Projected 10+ (averaging 15+ cars in 2009)


----------



## Lugnutz

trophygirl you have a pm


----------



## trophygirl

Lugnutz you have a pm


----------



## jordan1652

going to be a little late, can someone save me a table


----------



## rockin_bob13

*Parts*

I had a lot of parts ready for Friday. Guess I didn't need them. I'm gettin' over it.


----------



## rockin_bob13

*message*

Trophygirl, pm.


----------



## bojangles14

*Unreal*

I don't know if we are allowed to use names, but my name is Ben.
I told myself that i would never give into this forum nonsense, but it's getting out of control.

I have been racing close to 20 years and i have NEVER witnessed such behavior from adults or kids, women or men in my entire life in any circumstance.

People are complaining for one reason or another, or both about certain people and the way they drive. A few people are QUITTING Indy slots because of it and blaming other people for it. GROW UP. 

I am not the greatest racer in the world, but I'm deff not the worst. I choose not to put a lot of money into this hobby and I'm not a high caliber racer even locally because of it, but i am an adult and i do act like one. 

Stop being two faced. It makes you look bad when you go up to someone and shake their hand but then tell numerous other people that they cheat or you refuse to race with them because they "are dirty drivers". Not to throw any names out there, but i am NOT a fan of mark Lyons. I am a friend of his sons, but the guy puts effort and money into the sport (a lot more than most of you) and therefor i respect him as a racer. I don't have to like him to Not talk about him behind his back....if i get upset with him (he can agree with me on this) i tell him to his face and we get over it. thats what grown ups do people...most of the people that attend Indy slots know the common knowledge of "if hes faster let him go" some people CHOOSE not to use it, but most do. If you're not night and day faster and better than someone and they don't get out of your way....stop crying about it. its called racing. If someone takes you out trying to pass you....GET OVER IT...its called racing little toy cars....i admit i get flustered when things like that happen to me...but guess what...its a hobby and i PROMISE to you that i get over it very quickly. you are suppose to have fun. People like mark Lyons and Brock and bob Cordell make it FUN for me, becuase they are the best in my eyes locally. they give me something to shoot for....however when i see grown men fighting behind each others backs but then being two faced about it...it makes me feel like I'm not having fun anymore...INdy Slots is one of the LAST remaining places to race locally and if you people keep this up. It will be gone.

What did mother always say? IF you don't have something nice to say, don't say anything at all....but if you must...talk to them like a man. don't go to the cashier and run your mouth. don't wait a lap on the track and deliberately run into someone because you don't like them. Come on people, i am not really a likable guy, because of my forward attitude, but at least people know where i stand. We all put money and time into this and we ALL want to have fun doing it. Respect that AT LEAST. 

I have had good times and bad times racing at Indy slots. But id rather be racing than not at all...

Tonight i had more fun and did better than i have in a long time, no one got crazy upset with anyone even though there were some bumping and trading paint..it was RACING. However, i did witness actual childish behavior by people who refused to race because mark and Brock Lyons were racing. They literally talked to them with a smile and shook their hand even, only to bash them behind their back. Amazing maturity guys.

I hope next week we can put aside petty differences and have a good turnout next friday. Thanks for reading!

Ben Moss


----------



## BadSign

Well said, Ben. I don't know the ins-and-outs of people's problems with one another- and really don't want to. But maybe it's good just to take a break every now and then, like one friday a month. Can't hurt.


----------



## Railroader

I had fun tonight. My oldest boy did better than ever. Good night.

Picked up a HPI F10 kit tonight, I should have it on the track soon, it is an easy kit to build.


----------



## bojangles14

thanks I agree. i thought 7 days off is too much rest lol


----------



## BadSign

Yeah, well I take 2 weeks between races and it hasn't helped my driving.:freak: But I couldn't handle the stress of just getting ready for every Friday. I don't know how guys that race 2 or 3 times a week do it.


----------



## charlie2755

Nicely said Ben. Lets all just play nice!


----------



## speedster1919

I race against Mark Lyons and he is pure competition. He races at 3 venues at least. And multible classes all the time. Like Mark told me one time ( I've done this for 25 years ) If you take the time to watch Mark run slashes for instance. He is just plain smooth and takes the best line lap after lap. Unless traffic takes him out ---LOOK OUT---


----------



## GHBECK

It's all good fun; until little kids start crying and the cursewords start flyin'...

Peace

G


----------



## wacko1jr

i agree it all good fun until that crap starts up


----------



## PDK RACING

You guys need to take the tampons out of the tool boxes and replace them with spare parts and loose the manginas...lol My box is all parts why I dont race at slots..:wave:
O yea SHUT UP AND RACE


----------



## GHBECK

PDK RACING said:


> You guys need to take the tampons out of the tool boxes and replace them with spare parts and loose the manginas...lol My box is all parts why I dont race at slots..:wave:


Whatevva "Crash-Masta 5000"

The track barrier isn't carpeted for a reason...

:tongue:


----------



## PDK RACING

GHBECK said:


> Whatevva "Crash-Masta 5000"
> 
> The track barrier isn't carpeted for a reason...
> 
> :tongue:


Thats why we got the tool box full of spare parts.lol:wave:


----------



## bojangles14

unknown1988 said:


> so what you are saying is since he has been doing it for soo long and as long as he doesn't start it. it is ok for him to be an ass to everyone for the rest of the race day


did you even read my post? you dont have to like someone to not act like a douche. Mr lyons is a confidnet prick....but he walks the walk...the fact that most people cant but still talk the talk...makes them jealous. Period.


----------



## PDK RACING

bob pm


----------



## j21moss

bojangles14 said:


> I have been racing close to 20 years and i have NEVER witnessed such behavior from adults or kids, women or men in my entire life in any circumstance.
> 
> Ben Moss


U have?????? hmmmm..don't remember that:tongue:

Well welcome to our real world... Benny Hanna.. have u ready to race against some real competiton yet????

I do agree what Bojangles14 has said.... man!!...."I don't believe I said that". we do run little toy cars for just a hobby as I can tell you officially that I have run for almost 21 years this coming Jan. I do race to win but winning isn't everything..the way I look at it if I can finish 50% on how many entries our in my class.. I'm thrilled to death on that..Some people do make fun of me on what I do run and run with old stuff including on what batteries I decide to run with or what chassis I run with.. Well I say no matter on what I run or what i choose to run is my problem but I can say this,, when I do run.. I have FUN!!!! This is why I have so many cars and trucks to run.. I can run just about any class I choose on no matter where I run..I can run it and still have fun and do the best on what I have.. I do have a TC5 that I have ran with.. but I like the TC4 or my TC3 or my Losi XXX-S. I have a F1 car that i could run but just haven't made a decision on when to run it or my Mini-Cooper or in the works the new GT5 chassis.. I still run 3300's batteries even thou I do have 3700,3800,4200 and 4600 to run, I like running this stuff just to see how close I am to running with the big boys.. When I ran the VTA class back in April.. I almost made the A-main within 1 lap with a stock motor and 3300's.. pretty funny eh?? anyway the point here is if you get all pissy over what is going on in your class.. run some other class... People ask me why I don't concentrate on 1 car and 1 class and run and I say it boring that way.. I always run different classes to mix it up and get a chance to run against different competition and learn how to drive different styles that could help you in the classes you ran before and get more respect.. What fun is it beating or loosing to the same people week in and week out. I used to be sponsored back in the mid 90's by some pretty good companies and track owner but alot is expected by having great results and having less fun.. especially by running only 1 class.. I hated it!!! I admit I had the best equiptment money could by but I had a better time running my stuff and having a great time!!! Bojangles seen it with me back from 1994-1996 and it was alot of hassel but we got over it and since then I have had a blast.

Yes it would be nice if I would run all new stuff and beat the Lyons,Cordell and Smith and win all the time but Why????? once again it gets boring!!! besides any given week if I decide to do it.. I can run with any of them guys and win but also lose as well graciously.. ask Bob or Brian... we have had alot of battles in the past and we won some and lost some together.. but I do respect them as fellow racers and always will.

In closing...if things do get out of hand.. take time off for a little while.. IT WORKS!!! but don't QUIT!!!! cuz then you lose out on having fun!!!!

until next time!!!! PEACE OUT!!!!!!!!

The Dr.

oh p.s. Benny Hanna.. you still can't beat me!!! LOL:wave:


----------



## brockstar43

Had a blast last nite! That was the most fun I've had in quite some time running onroad at slots! Good clean fun driving everyone. Thanks to everyone who decided to show up! Thank God indoor offroad season is here though!


----------



## chuck in indy

*Aren't you a little short for a Stormtrooper?*

Any progress on the F10 rules blue print el presidente Railroader sir (haha)?  Mine is complete and I'm pretty sure I'll practice this week and would be up for racing it Friday night if my schedule permits. :thumbsup: So was that like one of the more difficult bodies to paint and cut or what?


----------



## PDK RACING

GHBECK said:


> Whatevva "Crash-Masta 5000"
> 
> The track barrier isn't carpeted for a reason...
> 
> :tongue:


If im crash master would it be fair to call ya Mr caster block buster..lol:wave:


----------



## Railroader

chuck in indy said:


> ... el presidente Railroader sir (haha)?  ...


Oh no you don't!!! Doug James missed the meeting, he is President For Life. I'll, grudgingly, accept the nomination for Recording Secretary.



chuck in indy said:


> Any progress on the F10 rules blue print ...  Mine is complete and I'm pretty sure I'll practice this week and would be up for racing it Friday night if my schedule permits. :thumbsup: So was that like one of the more difficult bodies to paint and cut or what?


The rules pretty much are what is listed on the previous pages (unless I missed something as usual). I haven't been back on my kit since Friday. I'll be back at it on Tuesday and hopefully get it painted then too. I'll be practicing with it Friday, or racing it if we are ready.


----------



## Scott04C5

My Mini Cooper is for sale at this time. I currently have to many cars and some have to go. The car comes with aluminum shocks, three sets of superslicks tires, one set of Type A tires, front and rear sway bars, red springs, blue springs, yellow springs, Futaba servo, and aluminum steering knuckles. I have only raced this car three times. It is like new. Asking $140. PM me if interested. 
Thanks


----------



## chuck in indy

*Space Truck'n*

Reader you've got a PM. :thumbsup:


----------



## MicroRacerM18

I had a good time racing Friday. I still need to work on my speed and traction roll, but that just requires parts and working on my set-up. Still learning...

I am looking forward to running F10, hopefully soon.

I hope the turn out is better on Friday, there were some good racers missing this last week.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

There have been a lot of negative posts on this forum over the past week. While I believe that some of these posts have offered constructive criticism, ultimately I'm afraid that outsiders reading this thread may form an incomplete picture of the type of racing that *WE AS THE RACERS* have created at Indy Slots on Friday nights. I would like to set the record straight, without name calling or directing addtional attention at specific racers.

We as racers on Friday nights at Indy Slots have created an atmosphere of friendly competition. As such we have seen an average of 30 race entries each Friday night over the past year. One pleasant side effect of our consistant program is that we have seen novice racers honing their skills, average racers having fun, experienced racers helping out newbies, and retired racers dusting off old equipment. 

Unfortunately with so many different types of racers at a facility, accidents are bound to happen, not everyone can win, and misunderstandings do occur. Because of this I believe that the competitive nature of R/C racers (and in this case a few racers) went beyond friendly competition. The result was that Indy Slots management intervened on behalf of the racers to maintain the great atmosphere that we've all become accustomed to. Personally I feel that this issue is resolved and we can all get back to our normal race program.

Hope to see everyone at the track this Friday!!


----------



## bojangles14

thats what i said, only yours is the PG version THANKS!


----------



## BadSign

I do love that little red exclamation mark in the upper corner.

PDK, when are you coming back on Friday nights?

Also, PM for Indy R/C


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

On to more positive information...

I had a chance to watch a few HPI F10 cars practice/race yesterday on a carpet track. The cars look to be very durable. 

I do have concerns about the traction of the kit tires on carpet. I downloaded the HPI F10 manual from the HPI Japan site (http://www.hpiracing.co.jp/contents/kits/formula-ten/inst2.html) and the kit tires are "D" compound. It appears that HPI also has "S" and "M" compound rubber tires for the F10 kit. I sent an email to HPI asking which tires are the hardest and softest and will post their response when I get it. I will check locally to see if we can buy the option tires. At a minimum, they can be purchased directly from HPI (http://www.hpiracing.com/newtires/). 

I primarily wanted to post this info to save someone from gluing up a set of wheel/tires that may or may not work at Indy Slots. If anyone has had a chance to build their F10 kit and practice at Slots, please post your results with the HPI kit "D" tires.


----------



## KyleJ

IndyRC_Racer said:


> On to more positive information...
> 
> I had a chance to watch a few HPI F10 cars practice/race yesterday on a carpet track. The cars look to be very durable.
> 
> I do have concerns about the traction of the kit tires on carpet. I downloaded the HPI F10 manual from the HPI Japan site (http://www.hpiracing.co.jp/contents/kits/formula-ten/inst2.html) and the kit tires are "D" compound. It appears that HPI also has "S" and "M" compound rubber tires for the F10 kit. I sent an email to HPI asking which tires are the hardest and softest and will post their response when I get it. I will check locally to see if we can buy the option tires. At a minimum, they can be purchased directly from HPI (http://www.hpiracing.com/newtires/).
> 
> I primarily wanted to post this info to save someone from gluing up a set of wheel/tires that may or may not work at Indy Slots. If anyone has had a chance to build their F10 kit and practice at Slots, please post your results with the HPI kit "D" tires.


LOL. You were probably watching my red/white F10 smack into the wall over and over again. I've found from reading online that I might have an early kit with a manufacturing defect in it. The rear axle assembly is distorted which causes the right rear wheel to vibrate, shaking the chassis. I couldn't even give the car max throttle on the straight without losing it. It was a handful and had way too much oversteer, but yes, very durable.


----------



## smokefan

I should be down Fri after work for some VTA action


----------



## brockstar43

Mind your tongue indyrc racer. WE AS THE RACERS please keep in mind with authority comes responsibility... Tyrannical rule of a local rc track isn't exactly something to be proud of. But if outcome based rc racing is your game and no racer gets left behind enjoy the many hollow victories ahead of you


----------



## rockin_bob13

*Big*

Should be a good turnout this Friday.


----------



## rockin_bob13

*Victories*

The guy's been around long enough to have had many victories of many types. All good.


----------



## mGraves

:woohoo: :wave:


----------



## chuck in indy

*Beyond Thunderdome*

Look forward to it Rockn Bob. If I don't make it to the shop during the week can you please bring my set of trued tires with you? See ya!


----------



## chuck in indy

Is there a speed controller available where you can use a 1 cell lipo (12th scale, pan car) where you don't need a Smart Boost Step-up Module or have to have a receiver battery pack? The only one I see is the Associated SXX Competition but I'm not sure this one would do the job without the step up or battery pack...


----------



## GHBECK

chuck in indy said:


> Is there a speed controller available where you can use a 1 cell lipo (12th scale, pan car) where you don't need a Smart Boost Step-up Module or have to have a receiver battery pack? The only one I see is the Associated SXX Competition but I'm not sure this one would do the job without the step up or battery pack...


Chuck, I don't believe there are any with that feature, yet...

I ran the tekin rs pro with the novak booster Sunday with success. Others I spoke to were running SPX with no problems.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I thought the receiver pack or booster (or both??) was needed for the servo so that it would operate normally (not too slow).


----------



## GHBECK

IndyRC_Racer said:


> I thought the receiver pack or booster (or both??) was needed for the servo so that it would operate normally (not too slow).


Yes and also to provide full voltage to your personal transponder. I've also heard that some speedos need/benefit from the increased control voltage to assure that the transistors are saturating and conducting fully.


----------



## GHBECK

chuck in indy said:


> Is there a speed controller available where you can use a 1 cell lipo (12th scale, pan car) where you don't need a Smart Boost Step-up Module or have to have a receiver battery pack? The only one I see is the Associated SXX Competition but I'm not sure this one would do the job without the step up or battery pack...


The problem as I see it is that a voltage booster has circuitry parts that are difficult to shrink, such as capacitors & inductors. So, I would think that any controllers that included the device would have to be made larger to accomodate, else the larger parts would have to hang outside (like the cap already on the supply side of some speedos). I'm sure someone will eventually come out with one as the speedo parts shrink to make room for the booster overburden...Novak comes to mind, their speedos are huge to begin with anyway.


----------



## chuck in indy

Great info. Hopefully the next gen of speedos has this built in. Thanks!


----------



## chuck in indy

*SLASH RTR w/extras for sale*

I put my mini sider up on ebay if any one is interested. PM me and I'll send you a link!


----------



## PDK RACING

BadSign said:


> I do love that little red exclamation mark in the upper corner.
> 
> PDK, when are you coming back on Friday nights?
> 
> Also, PM for Indy R/C


Rockin bob and lugnuts said they would beat me up if i showed up anymore..lol:wave:


----------



## Lugnutz

Rockie, you have a PM


----------



## Lugnutz

PDK RACING said:


> Rockin bob and lugnuts said they would beat me up if i showed up anymore..lol:wave:


Thats not true, but if you spell my name wrong again I'll send somebody to visit you. Thats right "say my name B***h" :tongue:


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Is anyone racing/practicing with their HPI F10 cars this Friday?


----------



## chuck in indy

*Inagaddadavidda*

Last one turn out the lights!


----------



## chuck in indy

*Does a good thing ever last?*

What type of small battery pack is there to use instead of using a step up booster for a 1 cell lipo?


----------



## Lugnutz

Chuck, PM


----------



## BadSign

RCGT Guys:

Are you using 200mm bodies and offset wheels, or 190mm bodies?


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here is a link to the RCGT rules from HPI's website (http://www.hpiracing.com/rcgt/).

To answer the body question, some drivers are using 200mm bodies with zero offset wheels, some are using 200mm bodies with 3mm offset wheels, and some are using 190mm bodies with zero offset wheels.

Generally speaking, I would recommend if you use a 200mm body on a 190mm chassis that you should use 3mm offset wheels if you are racing. This will offer the best appearance and normally prevent the tires from rubbing the body. Some bodies are wider at the rear (VTA HPI Camaro/'Cuda) and may require 6mm offset wheels to best fill out the wheel openings. 

Keep in mind this is a general recommendation. Some 200mm bodies have fender flares or moldings that may work better with zero offset tires when racing. I am running a 200mm Ford GT with zero offset tires because the sides/doors tend to curl inward at the bottom of the body. The zero offset looks good at the front but a bit narrow at the rear.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

There will be a few Indy VTA racers heading up to Ft. Wayne this Sunday for a Great Lakes series race. A few things to note, you will NOT be required to run a driver's head. Also, they are asking everyone to disable turbo boost on their Tekin speed controls. Here is some more info:



> Originally Posted by rockin_bob13
> Do you have to have the head and is Tekin turbo allowed?
> 
> Bob.....for the USVTA Great Lakes Series race on the 15th you do not have to have the driver figure/head in your car....it is incouraged but its not a rule much like the paint jobs on the cars. For the rules of the series we are asking that everyone with Tekin ESC's turn off the extra turbo boost on the esc. You can still run max timing in the ESC just the additional turbo boost is what we are asking to be turned off. We just had our first race with these rules this past saturday in Green Bay, Wi and there wasnt any issues and the racing was as close as its ever been. I will have a Tekin hot wire with me on sunday to change or check anyones Tekin's and make sure they are good to go....please feel free to come by with any questions......I(Kevin kane) will be there sunday but Rob King will be unable to make it.
> 
> Here is a link to the full series rules and information.....
> http://www.rctech.net/forum/5945164-post1.html
> 
> 
> Just to check will the track be open at all on saturday for practice or will it be set up for oval on the 14th? I think me and another race will drive out saturday so we dont have to get up so early sunday and just wanted to know if there was any chance to practice on saturday?
> 
> Thanks
> Kevin Kane


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I contacted HPI about the tires that are available for the HPI F10 kit.

D compound = hardest tire (kit tire)
M compound = medium tire (option tire)
S compound = soft tire (option tire)

----------

The HPI F10 that I saw racing on carpet over the weekend that was having issues was due to a defective part in the kit. The driver contacted HPI and HPI is replacing it for them. The other 2 HPI F10 cars appeared to handle decently. If the kit tires are a similar compound to the VTA tires, it will probably just take a few runs to break them in. I'm still interested to see how the kit tires perform at slots as this would be the cheapest option for the class.


----------



## smokefan

doors open at 5 Fri at slots correct?


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Slots should be open by 5:00 pm

----------

*On-Road Racing at Indy Slots Friday 11/13/2009*​*NOW USING CRC CLIK-TRAK BARRIERS!!*​
Current Classes include....
*Vintage Trans Am, Mini Coopers, 17.5 TC(RCGT)*​
*Racing starts at 7pm. Please call in your entry if running late.*

On-road practice every Thursday evening!!

Indy Slots Inc 
317-787-7568 
5135 S Emerson Ave, 
Indianapolis, IN 46237
(http://www.mapquest.com/maps?address=5135+S+Emerson+Ave,+&zipcode=46237)​
Projected roll call for Friday 11/05/2009.

*RCGT (? cars last week!)*
Projected 5+

*1/18 & 1/16 Vehicles*
Projected?

*F1/Indycar/HPI F10*
HPI F10 class is generating positive interest!!

*Mini Coopers: (? cars last week)*
Projected 6+ (averaging 9+ cars in 2009)

*VTA: (? cars last week)*
Projected 10+ (averaging 15+ cars in 2009)


----------



## charlie2755

IndyRC_Racer said:


> There will be a few Indy VTA racers heading up to Ft. Wayne this Sunday for a Great Lakes series race. A few things to note, you will NOT be required to run a driver's head. Also, they are asking everyone to disable turbo boost on their Tekin speed controls. Here is some more info:


Who's going? Maybe carpool?


----------



## wacko1jr

hey charlie im going carpool sounds good to me


----------



## chuck in indy

Why do we do this? BECAUSE WE LOVE RACING RC CARS!


----------



## GHBECK

chuck in indy said:


> What type of small battery pack is there to use instead of using a step up booster for a 1 cell lipo?


Well, you have to either use a minature 5cell pack, like under 200mah range, very small or some have used a single micro heli pack in series with the main battery and ran a full 7.4v to the receiver, but you take a small chance of smoking your servo...The booster is a much better option, no additional charging, no worries of "poof". I'm using the Novak in my 12th scale, works like a charm. There are a few others out there, but I don't think they supply 6v like the Novak, more like 5v I believe and is a bit smaller. Doesn't matter much, but slows down the servo response a bit.


----------



## jordan1652

i would go to fw but i dont have a ride.


----------



## charlie2755

jordan1652 said:


> i would go to fw but i dont have a ride.


Jordan you can ride with me..... if your parents are cool with that.:thumbsup:


----------



## charlie2755

Jordan PM


----------



## Railroader

Last night was the most fun I have had in a LONG time. The quality of racers and the great sportsman-like atmosphere was amazing. I had been thinking of taking a bit of a break from the hobby, my kids were the only thing keeping my in it, but last night makes me want to race every night!

Thanks fellow racers for such a great night, and thank you Indy Slots employees and owner for such a great facility. Last night ran so smooth, marshals were there right away, and we had never had to ask for volunteer marshals in the classes that needed them.

Thank you.


----------



## THE READER

Railroader said:


> Last night was the most fun I have had in a LONG time. The quality of racers and the great sportsman-like atmosphere was amazing. I had been thinking of taking a bit of a break from the hobby, my kids were the only thing keeping my in it, but last night makes me want to race every night!
> 
> Thanks fellow racers for such a great night, and thank you Indy Slots employees and owner for such a great facility. Last night ran so smooth, marshals were there right away, and we had never had to ask for volunteer marshals in the classes that needed them.
> 
> Thank you.


YES!!! i agree , last night was a blast .!!. most fun i have had in a very long time. and welcome to all the new racers that came to race in the cooper class. . racing was at its best last night. and like tom said thank you indy slot for a top notch place to race. . ,. oh and it was fun racing with Greg Cobb. :thumbsup::thumbsup::wave:


----------



## Lugnutz

Last night was a blast, thanks chuck for the use of your spare Mini Cooper. The car was better than where it finished, but nobody was going to catch Bob Yelle, driving a mistake free race will do that. Same with Rockin Bob, that thing was money. Great fun.


----------



## rockin_bob13

It was a nice, calm night for racing. Looking foward to more calm Friday nights. Minis, unbridled laughter, haven't heard that for awhile.


----------



## KyleJ

Had a good first time at Slots last night. I'll try to make it back when my job permits.


----------



## smokefan

Just wanted to say thanks I had a good time last night in vta. Hope to make it back down soon.


----------



## charlie2755

Alright guys. Lets get it together. Any takers on the Fort Wayne VTA race on Sunday? I am driving and have room for at least 3 guys and gear. Let me know. Email or PM me and I'll send my number so we can work out details.


----------



## MicroRacerM18

Friday was fun! I too was losing enthusiasm for rc racing, but last night brought it back for me.

And to add more praise to the employees and owner of Indy Slots, thanks for a great facility and great atmosphere to race in!

See you next Friday! :thumbsup:


----------



## BadSign

Darn! I missed it!


----------



## MicroRacerM18

*Traction*

Okay I have a question for all of the experienced racers.

I have been struggling with traction roll for quite a while. I have adjusted everything my limited knowledge knows to do, and I have learned a lot from what Brian has taught me. I experimented last night and found that using a different traction compound made a big difference. But I still had a traction roll in the main again even after adjusting the set-up.

From what I have learned, cleaning the excess compound and build-up off the tires can help. Lighter fluid was suggested, but that tends to reduce tire life. What advice can you give for helping to keep the traction consistent through out the night? How do you clean your tires, or do you?

Any advice or knowledge is welcome. Thanks.


----------



## chuck in indy

The coolest was 7 coopers on the track at once! Maybe one night we'll get nine of them on the track at once! Thanks for the servo Greg! Cooper is cleaned and ready for you to drive it again. Can't wait til Friday!


----------



## chuck in indy

I use 91% rubbing alcohol to clean my tires between races. It dries them up a little ands gets them close to their original state before I put compound on them.


----------



## BadSign

I used lighter fluid on foams and found it works great. No problems on rubber so far for me, haven't seen it affect tire wear either. I usually wipe each tire twice between runs, just watch your rag and when it comes off the tire fairly clean, you're good.

I remember back at Planet R/C we used Simple Green to clean rubber tires, but I'm not sure how well it would clean off the build-up. It certainly won't affect the tire compound.


----------



## BadSign

Also, traction is never going to be "consistent" because more gets put down as the night goes on. I start very loose in practice, and generally develop more rear grip as the night goes on. If your car feels hooked up early in the night, you'll probably be pushing by the end.

Of course, this is for 4wd.


----------



## Rook-E

Had a great time Friday night!!! This is why I got into RC racing. A special thanks to Indy_RC, Lugnutz and Chuck for helping out a Rook-E! 
I look forward to the next race, better yet a little more practice on a Thursday, so I can maybe only finish 6 laps down!?!


----------



## Scott04C5

If someone knows of anyone looking for a mini cooper mine is still for sale. I have almost $300 in it and am selling it for $140


----------



## chuck in indy

How do you figure rollout again? I forgot and lost my notes...


----------



## THE READER

tire dia--- X pie 314--- X pinion---devide by spur--- =-----


----------



## MicroRacerM18

BadSign said:


> Also, traction is never going to be "consistent" because more gets put down as the night goes on. I start very loose in practice, and generally develop more rear grip as the night goes on. If your car feels hooked up early in the night, you'll probably be pushing by the end.
> 
> Of course, this is for 4wd.


I wish it would push as the night goes on, I just get more traction and then roll.

Simple green seems to give me even more traction and make the TR even worse.

Chuck & Badsign, thanks for the tire cleaning tips I will give them a try and see what kind of success I have.


----------



## THE READER

when i was driving vta i had notice that when my front tires would get to worn and the center of the tire would ballon . i would tracktion roll . try a new set of front tire , or at least a pair newer then you have now .that the center is not ballon. in most case the front tire is your problem


----------



## THE READER

i personaly think that paragon is your tires worst nightmare it soften up the tires to much and to fast. and cause the tires to ballon. on my mini cooper i use only jack the gripper. and my tires stay flat right up to the end of that tire life

maybe try a bead of supper glue around the outer edge the last tread of the front tire


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I have the results from Slots Friday 11/13. Should post today.

Cody Woods was the best racer from Central Indy on Sunday at Ft. Wayne in VTA. He finished 4th overall, but probably could have given 3rd a run if not for 1 bobble on the 1st laps. I was fighting setup issues but managed to have some good racing with Kenny and Steve Martin in the "B" main. There were 20+ VTA cars and 2 heats of Slashes. Overall the day went fast and smooth and we were done racing around 6pm.


----------



## MicroRacerM18

THE READER said:


> when i was driving vta i had notice that when my front tires would get to worn and the center of the tire would ballon . i would tracktion roll . try a new set of front tire , or at least a pair newer then you have now .that the center is not ballon. in most case the front tire is your problem


I actually have new tires on the front. The problem still persists. I am starting to understand and agree on the paragon. As soon as I can get some, I will be switching to Jack.


----------



## BadSign

I've had the traction roll problem once or twice, but mostly just cleaning the tires off takes care of it. I'd also consider a higher roll center, front and rear. I use Paragon and have no problem with it al all.


----------



## cwoods34

If you have to change brands of tire dope to prevent traction rolling, it's a problem with your setup, whether it's chassis setup or bad tires. Different compounds will affect the tires in different ways, but with a good setup you shouldn't traction roll regardless, unless your tires are REALLY bad and feel softer than a pillow.

In VTA, I apply Paragon across the entire tire, even to the sidewalls, and let it soak for 5 full minutes. Even with such a liberal application of tire dope my car's setup prevents it from traction rolling, and my tires are ballooned quite nicely 

I usually don't bother cleaning tires unless the track is super-sticky or dirty. After a race, I use motor spray on a shop towel or rag and just wipe the tires clean. They will look shiny and fresh but still have a sticky feeling to them. 

For rubber tires, borrow a freshly-broken-in set from someone and try them out. Like has been said, ballooned tires cause the vehicle to roll over more. A flat tire keeps the vehicle more planted.

Depending on the vehicle, either raise the roll center by shimming the arm mounts or changing the lower suspension arm mount holders. Also, make the camber links all around shorter and more angled (angled meaning the tire-end of the link is higher than the mount on the chassis). If you also shorten the wheelbase, the car will resist left-right rolling a little better.

Hope some of this helps!

Edit: Forgot another tidbit. On tracks with a lot of bite or a really nice groove, you can get away with simply motor-spraying the tires clean after a race and not applying Paragon/Jack. At the VTA Nat's I was using a set of tires that were broken in well and I didn't use Paragon the whole day because the track had enough traction itself. I don't think you could do this at Slots unless your tires are really worn in.


----------



## Gt35rgsx

i am running vta on my side of town and wondering if anyone there is using a tc5 and would be willing to give me their setup just for a base. iam new into on road and the setup is KILLING ME i bought the setup station and all the other crap but i go from spinning out to traction rolling. never in between. PM me plz


----------



## BadSign

Gt35rgsx said:


> i am running vta on my side of town and wondering if anyone there is using a tc5 and would be willing to give me their setup just for a base. iam new into on road and the setup is KILLING ME i bought the setup station and all the other crap but i go from spinning out to traction rolling. never in between. PM me plz


PM for ya...


----------



## chuck in indy

Lugnutz pm


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here are the Race results for Friday 11/13/2009

RCGT (17.5) - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....43...6m05.666..*Bob Cordell*
....2....4....40...6m02.979..Brian Smith
....3....2....39...6m06.902..Jordan Wahl
....4....3....36...6m08.959..Craig Barrett

Indy Car Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
No entries

1/18th (Rally) Vehicles
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
No entries

Mini Cooper - B Main (Novice Heat)
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....2....23...5m05.428..*Tsuyoshi*
....2....1....22...5m05.006..Victor Killen
....3....4....17...4m56.012..Alsah Mehn
....4....3....12...4m49.598..Muisu Scott

Mini Cooper - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....29...5m02.303..*Bob Yelle*
....2....2....29...5m06.121..Tom Johnson
....3....4....29...5m07.885..Chuck Ray
....4....3....29...5m10.433..Greg Cobb
....5....7....24...5m06.642..Kyle Jarboe
....6....5....02...0m32.187..Doug James (DNF - Chassis/Servo)
....7....6....01...0m07.876..Brock Ecevit

Vintage Trans Am - B Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....33...5m07.865..*Chris Finnigan(Bump to A)*
....2....4....30...5m03.776..*Jerry Barton(Bump to A)*
....3....2....29...5m05.095..Steve Larracey
....4....3....25...5m04.560..Kyle Jarboe

Vintage Trans Am - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....71...10m05.718..*Bob Cordell*
....2....3....68...10m05.512..Greg Cobb
....3....4....67...10m04.464..Chuck Ray
....4....5....67...10m07.851..Brian Smith
....5....2....64...10m06.947..Jordan Wahl
....6....6....63...10m06.694..Chris Finnigan
....7....7....46...08m21.537..Jerry Barton


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here are a couple bodies I painted up for Kenny Jarvis


----------



## wacko1jr

*Bodies*

Vta body has been unleashed in ft wayne and as soon as I get a steering servo and as soon as I have a Friday off of my second job my rcgt will be ready. Thank you again indyrcracer bodies look great


----------



## BadSign

Gees, Kenny, another blue 'Stang? Who'd have thought!


----------



## bojangles14

*For Sale $$$$*

I am attempting to liquidate and trying to raise money to get into 12th scale racing. I am looking to sell most all of my onraod cars. Both cars are ready for competition. They are TOUGH and great for Novice. Some of you know that i run these cars every week at Indy Slots. Both cars are in GREAT condition, have clean, smooth bearings and are easy to maintain.

2 x tC4 (rollers)
1 x almost built tC4 roller (great for spare parts)

5 x 88 tooth 64 pitch spur gear (1 on each car, 3 are new in box)
1 x 84 tooth 64 pitch spur gear (new in box)
1 x 80 tooth 64 pitch spur gear (new in box)

I have an onyx 210 Battery Charger (used 3 times) DOES NOT CHARGE LiPo Batteries.

3 x 1400 Intellect 6 Cell batteries (like new, for 18th scale)
1 x Brushless Novak Mongoose 18th scale 8.5 motor (VERY FAST, ran 3 times)
1 x Brushless Novak 10th/12th scale 13.5 motor (Runs great)
1 x Brushless Novak 10th/12th scale 21.5 motor (Runs great, ran indoor only)
1 x Novak GTB Speed Control (Runs great)

Again, all of this equipment is in good or better condition and im trying to sell all of it. If you have any questions or want pictures please email me. I am flexible on prices, but i am NOT going to give it away. Later.:thumbsup:

Ben Moss
[email protected]


----------



## Rook-E

Chuck, you have a PM. Cheers


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

*On-Road Racing at Indy Slots Friday 11/20/2009*​*NOW USING CRC CLIK-TRAK BARRIERS!!*​Current Classes include....
*Vintage Trans Am, Mini Coopers, 17.5 TC(RCGT)*​*Racing starts at 7pm. Please call in your entry if running late.*
On-road practice every Thursday evening!!

Indy Slots Inc 
317-787-7568 
5135 S Emerson Ave, 
Indianapolis, IN 46237
(http://www.mapquest.com/maps?address=5135+S+Emerson+Ave,+&zipcode=46237)​Projected roll call for Friday 11/20/2009.
*RCGT (4 cars last week!)*
Projected 5+
*1/18 & 1/16 Vehicles*
Projected?
*F1/Indycar/F1(1 car practiced last week)*
HPI F10 class is generating positive interest!!
*Mini Coopers: (11 cars last week)*
Projected 8+ (averaging 9+ cars in 2009)
*VTA: (9 cars last week)*
Projected 10+ (averaging 15+ cars in 2009)


----------



## wacko1jr

bojangles14 u got a pm


----------



## Railroader

Any of you guys running the m-05 chassis adding any weight while running with a LiPo battery? The reason I ask is that Doug switched to a NiMH battery and did much better. If you are adding weight, where are you putting it?


----------



## j21moss

dang Ben... I sure could have used that Mongoose in the slider and the 13.5 motor..for COT pan car...u still got that L3??? I gave ya??


----------



## Lugnutz

Another good night of racing. Thanks again to Chuck for the use of his spare Mini cooper.


----------



## bojangles14

j21moss said:


> dang Ben... I sure could have used that Mongoose in the slider and the 13.5 motor..for COT pan car...u still got that L3??? I gave ya??


i do old man, and i plan on building it to race on sundays, unless you want it back that is.


----------



## Railroader

One of these days I am going to have a crash free race.

It was great last night to have intense yet gentlemanly sportsmanlike racing. Some give and take. I gave a little (NOT on purpose, I am just not that good!) and I took a little.

And just to let you guys know, one of the racers told me he is no longer selling his Cooper and is going to rejoin us because it looks like so much fun. THAT is what it is all about.


----------



## fozzy767

Anyone wanna trade a mini cooper for an l4????


----------



## THE READER

yes racing mini coopers is fun again .good job to to all!! looking forward to friday .


----------



## surfer kev

summer season of racing is over what kinds of racing are being done here. looking to come back for a winter tour any help with what class to run would be awesome thanks. i would run either oval or road course just not sure what to get thanks for any help


----------



## jordan1652

friday nites it on road racing. we race vta,rcgt and mini coopers. for a while there was some f1 but they havent ran in about a month or so. oval is tuesday and sunday but i dont know what all they run for classes.:thumbsup:


----------



## jordan1652

fozzy767 said:


> Anyone wanna trade a mini cooper for an l4????


whats a l4?


----------



## trerc

jordan1652 said:


> whats a l4?


Associated pan car


----------



## bojangles14

jordan1652 said:


> whats a l4?


I believe an L4 is an associated 2 wheel drive car. "pan car"


----------



## jordan1652

ok. thanks


----------



## j21moss

bojangles14 said:


> i do old man, and i plan on building it to race on sundays, unless you want it back that is.


no not really but where are u running it at on Sunday's??


----------



## bojangles14

marion county fairgrounds. also bought an indy car....i bet almost anything you dont have the balls to bring yours out. retirement sucks doesnt it?


----------



## nickcacc

bojangles14 said:


> marion county fairgrounds. also bought an indy car....i bet almost anything you dont have the balls to bring yours out. retirement sucks doesnt it?


Now that's no way to talk to your old ate up daddy!


----------



## smokefan

You guys racing the Fri after Thanksgiving?


----------



## j21moss

Come run with me next Sunday Benny Boy and let's see who does have it


----------



## Railroader

smokefan said:


> You guys racing the Fri after Thanksgiving?


I'll be there.


----------



## bojangles14

correction, sundays at marion county are onroad, not oval...oval is on saturday nights. 

again, im trying to sell some stuff, shoot me some PMs and offers, i NEED to get rid of this stuff


----------



## smokefan

Tom I might be down I am trying to figure out where I am racing this wkend LOL


----------



## trerc

Saturday On road program for the Turkey shoot Jerry, doors open at 9am, I can't wait!


----------



## Railroader

Is anyone running slicks on their Mini Cooper? I have never really had any luck with them at Indy Slots, but perhaps someone has found a good setup while using them.


----------



## BadSign

What do you mean by "luck"? Does the car not handle well with them?


----------



## Railroader

"never really had any luck" = too much traction and traction rolling.


----------



## GHBECK

Railroader said:


> "never really had any luck" = too much traction and traction rolling.


Traction is a good thing, just getting the bias right is what's elusive and that might be a chore with one of those dumptrucks.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

What tires/inserts are you "fast" Mini Cooper drivers using? I wanted to pick up a set of S-Grip treaded tires for Slots. Are you running the same compound front/rear and same inserts, or are you using different for front/rear?


----------



## THE READER

i dont't know if im considered one of the fast drivers or not . but here is what im running.
on the mo3 im using s grip on the rear with hard inserts--- and radial front with hard inserts. 
on the mo5 im using s grip all around with hard inserts

bob yelle


----------



## THE READER

you can use s grip all around on the mo3 . i do sometimes . it will give you a bit more steering and better rotation. -- but can cause you to traction roll more


----------



## chuck in indy

I use the 60D stock radials with the hardest insert all around and rotate my tires every week or 3 races. They usually hold up for quite a while. I've been running the same set on my primary (red rocket) for 6 - 7 weeks now (including the 2 weeks Lugnutz has been driving it).


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

chuck in indy said:


> I use the 60D stock radials with the hardest insert all around and rotate my tires every week or 3 races. They usually hold up for quite a while. I've been running the same set on my primary (red rocket) for 6 - 7 weeks now (including the 2 weeks Lugnutz has been driving it).


Does rotate mean side to side rotation, front to rear rotation, or diagonal rotation?


----------



## chuck in indy

Front to rear rotation.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here are the Race results for Friday 11/20/2009

RCGT (17.5) - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
2 cars practiced

Indy Car Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
No entries

1/18th (Rally) Vehicles
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
1 car practiced

Mini Cooper - B Main (Novice Heat)
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....2....22...5m07.313..*Tsuyoshi*
....2....1....21...5m10.584..Victor Killen
....3....3....16...4.43.396..Alsah Mehn

Mini Cooper - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....4....29...5m04.900..*Tom Johnson*
....2....2....29...5m06.569..Chuck Ray
....3....1....29...5m10.530..Greg Cobb
....4....3....28...5m03.622..Bob Yelle
....5....5....27...5m07.357..Doug James
....6....6....22...5m11.998..Brock Ecevit


Vintage Trans Am - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....48...7m02.781..*Bob Cordell*
....2....5....46...7m01.663..Steve Martin
....3....4....46...7m03.775..Chuck Ray
....4....3....45...7m00.700..Greg Cobb
....5....2....45...7m05.555..Brian Smith
....6....7....40...7m06.003..Steve Larracey
....7....6....13...2m22.159..Chris Finnigan
....8....8....xx...xmxx.xxx..Cody Armes (DNS)


----------



## THE READER

come on railroader stop holding out . your the hot shot last week . tell us about your tires and insert that you have good luck with


----------



## BadSign

So there was no RCGT last Friday? I was planning to come back next week and try it, tires are glued up and ready to go!


----------



## Railroader

THE READER said:


> come on railroader stop holding out . your the hot shot last week . tell us about your tires and insert that you have good luck with


Sorry, I had a crazy busy day yesterday with 7+hours on the road through evening Chicago traffic both ways last night, and over 12+ hours planned driving today through a southwestern Indiana loop today.

Here's my super secret formula for tires. Mind you, there may be agents following you after you read this who may kill you...




Stock.





When I need new tires I buy a new $110 kit, glue up the tires, install the new motor, and use the body and ESC somewhere else. And for about $5 I get a whole kits-worth of spare parts (trust me, I NEED them).

I run stock tires and stock inserts. 

I don't rotate. 

I wipe with Jack the Gripper at the beginning of the heat before my race.

See you guys Friday.


----------



## Railroader

BadSign said:


> So there was no RCGT last Friday? I was planning to come back next week and try it, tires are glued up and ready to go!


There were a few, they just decided not to run and have a relaxed night running VTA.

If you bring it, they will race.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Thanks guys for the tire info. We had enough RCGT to run on Friday. 

I decided not to run RCGT so I could focus on my TC3 VTA. I put a better setup on my car and was able to stay close to Bob in qualifying. Overall had a fun night even though I drove poorly in the main. At least the car was capable of doing better than the driver.

Who is planning on racing at Slots on Friday?


----------



## THE READER

ill be there friday for mini coopers


----------



## BadSign

I'm racing at the other track Saturday, so none for me this Friday. I'll be ready for RCGT and F1 in December, though.


----------



## jtsbell

*mini cooper*

Can someone tell me what battery can i run in my mini cooper at slots.


----------



## THE READER

you can run---- ni-mh up to 4600 mah ---or--- lipo up to 3400 mah


----------



## Rook-E

*Help....*

Need a little help... I'm having some glitching issues with my spektrum. I tried to re-sync it and nothing, same issues... All I have is steering and no throttle.... I changed the batteries in my radio and have tried everything I can think of... Any words of advice????

Thanks,
CB


----------



## BadSign

I'd check your ESC first. Could be a loose sensor or power wire has come unsoldered.


----------



## Rook-E

Everything looks and feels secure. Should I reprogram my LRP Sphere???


----------



## GHBECK

Rook-E said:


> Need a little help... I'm having some glitching issues with my spektrum. I tried to re-sync it and nothing, same issues... All I have is steering and no throttle.... I changed the batteries in my radio and have tried everything I can think of... Any words of advice????
> 
> Thanks,
> Craig


1) Check your motor connections for "cold" solder joints (soft connections), 
2) Check the sensor lead for loose pins
3) Clean out your receiver (disassemble & dust out)
4) Check that your receiver doesn't have any bare spots on the antenna that are touching the chassis
5) Check that your servo or any connector in the receiver isn't "loose", if so replace with new pins
6) Disconnect the transponder and see if you have the same issues
7) Disassemble motor and check the rotor, the magnet might have separated from the shaft.

Good Luck.

G


----------



## Rook-E

Thanks, G!




GHBECK said:


> 1) Check your motor connections for "cold" solder joints (soft connections),
> 2) Check the sensor lead for loose pins
> 3) Clean out your receiver (disassemble & dust out)
> 4) Check that your receiver doesn't have any bare spots on the antenna that are touching the chassis
> 5) Check that your servo or any connector in the receiver isn't "loose", if so replace with new pins
> 6) Disconnect the transponder and see if you have the same issues
> 7) Disassemble motor and check the rotor, the magnet might have separated from the shaft.
> 
> Good Luck.
> 
> G


----------



## THE READER

I Would Like To Wish Every One A Very Happy Thanks Giving Tomorrow



Bob Yelle


----------



## BadSign

Thanks, Bob.

and give thanks to the Lord for blessing us with so much. I have students who have moved to the states from several different countries, and I'm amazed how much they DIDN'T have- electricity, running water, etc. We've all been truly blessed.


----------



## BadSign

PM for Railroader


----------



## Railroader

jtsbell said:


> Can someone tell me what battery can i run in my mini cooper at slots.


We run TCS rules with the exception of bodies and we also allow the M-05 chassis.

Legal batteries:

http://www.tamiyausa.com/tcs/rules.php#gen


----------



## chuck in indy

Have a good long weekend everybody. If I don't see you or make it to the track this weekend I'll see you next week!


----------



## smokefan

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone at Slots!!!


----------



## j21moss

Happy Gooble Day to everybody!!!!! hope to be there soon


----------



## rockin_bob13

My son and I will be down tomorrow nite for some VTA and RCGT.


----------



## Railroader

Great night of racing, even though I did lose my champion position. I just did not have the patience and a single mistake in each heat kept me from the 1st place. It's hard to race when you flip your car on your lid. The marshals were FAST, but I needed to just not be upside down at all.

See you all next week!


----------



## Scott04C5

I still have a good M03 for sale. I have almost $300 invested in this car. It has only been raced 3 times. Asking $140


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Early shopping exhaustion kept me away Friday. How was the overall turn-out/racing?


----------



## Railroader

There was about 16 entries total, a little light, but the racing was good. A few people had told me beforehand they weren't going to make it due to traveling and shopping.


----------



## chuck in indy

*TC3 for sale*

I have 2 tc3's for sale with 2 sets of vta wheels and tires along with a newly painted vta camaro and lots of extra parts. Want $150 firm...


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Wish I would have made it Friday. Eventually I will get motivated and put my new M03M kit together. 

I ended up racing at Marion County for their trophy race on Saturday. Had fun racing VTA. Had a fast car and had TQ after 2nd round. Had a good time in the main and had a chance to challenge Mark Lyons for the lead. I fell back early but was able to catch back up late. Good day of racing by everyone in VTA.

I'll be back at Slots on Friday for some more VTA action!!


----------



## microed

Scott04C5 said:


> I still have a good M03 for sale. I have almost $300 invested in this car. It has only been raced 3 times. Asking $140


Have you sold your M-03 yet? I might be interested. Can you PM with details?


----------



## BadSign

Hey guys, quick question for all running RCGT:

I will not have a body ready for Friday, but have tires, motor, etc. Do you guys mind if I run a regular TC shell Friday? I'll have a legal body next week.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Brian, you can run VTA bodies in RCGT as they are perfectly legal. If all you have is a regular TC body for now, it is fine to run it on Friday.


----------



## Railroader

As a future RCGT combatant (err, I mean racer), I think a TC body would pass for a week or two.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

A few racers took Black Friday off last week, but should be back this week. Weather looks to be cold on Friday, but very little chance for percipitation (10%). See everyone at the track.

*On-Road Racing at Indy Slots Friday 12/04/2009*​*NOW USING CRC CLIK-TRAK BARRIERS!!*​
Current Classes include....
*Vintage Trans Am, Mini Coopers, 17.5 TC(RCGT)*​
*Racing starts at 7pm. Please call in your entry if running late.*

On-road practice every Thursday evening!!

Indy Slots Inc 
317-787-7568 
5135 S Emerson Ave, 
Indianapolis, IN 46237
(http://www.mapquest.com/maps?address=5135+S+Emerson+Ave,+&zipcode=46237)​
Projected roll call for Friday 12/04/2009.

*RCGT*
Projected 4+

*1/18 & 1/16 Vehicles*
Projected?

*F1/Indycar/F1*
Projected?

*Mini Coopers*
Projected 8+ (averaging 8+ cars in 2009)

*VTA:*
Projected 10+ (averaging 14+ cars in 2009)


----------



## Railroader

Victor, Alsah, and I will be there tomorrow for some Mini Cooper racing. I might try out the RCGT if I can find the time to install my 17.5 motor. WARNING: my RCGT car's handling is still a little off, so I'll be working on set up quite a bit, please be patient.


----------



## Scott04C5

Tom, can you bring your semi truck tomorrow? I was going to stop buy and I really wanted to see that bad boy.


----------



## rockin_bob13

Where's Cody W. been on Friday night? I think he's been scared.


----------



## Railroader

Scott04C5 said:


> Tom, can you bring your semi truck tomorrow? I was going to stop buy and I really wanted to see that bad boy.


I'll try to remember it!


----------



## drhodes1989

Chuck in Indy, you have PM


----------



## chuck in indy

Can you send it again drodes1089 because I didn't receive it.


----------



## chuck in indy

Had a good time tonight although I was a little sleepy and regretfully grumpy. Should have only ran one class but still had fun. The updated stands are nice and make the joint look better and bigger. Congrats to Cobb on his VTA win! Thanks for the help and good times to everyone (Yelle, Cordell, Cobb, Martin, Smith you know who you are). See you next week!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I had a great time racing VTA last night. My TC3 was working well and I was pressuring Cobb most of the main. I pushed a little too hard in a few corners and that was enough to give Greg the gap he needed for the win. Greg just didn't make any real mistakes. I would have to say that is the most intense, clean, AND FUN racing I've had at Indy Slots.

Congrats to Greg Cobb for a well earned win!!!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here are the Race results for Friday 12/04/2009

RCGT (17.5) - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....2....47...7m03.269..*Bob Cordell*
....2....5....46...7m00.261..Brian Smith
....3....1....46...7m06.702..Brian VanderVeen
....4....3....xx...xmxx.xxx..Steve Martin (DNS/Mechanical)
....5....4....xx...xmxx.xxx..Jesse Lom (DNS/Electronic)

Indy Car Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
No entries

1/18th (Rally) Vehicles
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
2 cars practiced

Mini Cooper - B Main (Novice Heat)
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....20...5m11.671..*Victor Killen*
....2....2....17...5m11.581..Ellie VanderVeen
....3....4....16...5m09.656..Musu Scott
....4....3....14...5m06.691..Alsah Mehn
....5....5....10...4m39.118..Mike Vaught

Mini Cooper - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....3....28...5m00.121..*Chuck Ray*
....2....1....28...5m00.296..Bob Yelle
....3....2....28...5m08.385..Tom Johnson
....4....7....26...5m08.433..Doug James
....5....5....25...5m06.112..Steve Larracey
....6....4....24...5m02.181..Tsuyoshi
....7....6....23...5m04.218..Brock Ecevit

Vintage Trans Am - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....54...8m00.178..*Greg Cobb*
....2....7....54...8m01.267..Brian Smith
....3....2....53...8m07.161..Bob Cordell
....4....3....50...8m04.168..Steve Martin
....5....5....47...8m00.760..Chris Finnigan
....6....6....42...8m05.656..Steve Larracey
....7....4....16...2m36.242..Chuck Ray


----------



## Railroader

Oh yeah, it was another great night of racing last night.

The VTA main was intense.

And having three of us again on the same lap so close in the Mini Coopers was great. The cars and drivers are so evenly matched with some new drivers making some very quick improvements. A couple of returning and newer racers should be joining us in the coming weeks.


----------



## BadSign

Speaking of evenly matched, the RCGT was really close- Rockin' Bob, Indy, and myself turned fast laps in the main of 8.41, 8.42, and 8.43. We all led at one point, what a class!


----------



## Lugnutz

IndyRC_Racer said:


> I had a great time racing VTA last night. My TC3 was working well and I was pressuring Cobb most of the main. I pushed a little too hard in a few corners and that was enough to give Greg the gap he needed for the win. Greg just didn't make any real mistakes. I would have to say that is the most intense, clean, AND FUN racing I've had at Indy Slots.
> 
> Congrats to Greg Cobb for a well earned win!!!


That was the most fun i've had since being back in RC racing. I can't belive I didn't crack under the pressure Indy was putting on me for all 8 minutes. Great driving by Brian, we never touched during that whole race.


----------



## MicroRacerM18

Friday was fun. My cooper was back on the track for the first time in a long time. It was fun clean racing, I still need to dust off a few cobwebs, but fun.

Big thanks to Greg for helping me with my VTA car. I should be able to eliminate my traction roll problem now and start to concentrate on driving and getting faster.

Looking forward to Friday already!


----------



## Railroader

Orion formal release of new LiPo packs:

http://www.rceasy.com/2009/12/09/te...edium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+Rceasy+(RCeasy)

and 

http://www.redrc.net/2009/12/team-o...m_campaign=Feed:+RedRc+(Red+RC+-+RC+Car+News)


----------



## chuck in indy

*Snakes... Why'd it have to be snakes?*

I've had that Orion 4000 in my Cooper for practice and for a heat or two and it doesn't make any difference that I've been able to tell. Wasted my dough when I should have saved the money for my oval equipment. If anyone had an SMC 3.7V 4000mAh 25C single cell lipo I'd trade them my Orion 4000 for it...


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

We've been running only off-road over at HCRC and previously at Planet R/C. Don't know much/anything about on-road. I really like the VTA class near as I can tell. That would be my interest. But, hobby stash is low this winter...expecially with the economy. I see TC3's on ebay pretty reasonable. Is that a good place to start and build from there for VTA?


----------



## BadSign

IndyHobbies.com said:


> We've been running only off-road over at HCRC and previously at Planet R/C. Don't know much/anything about on-road. I really like the VTA class near as I can tell. That would be my interest. But, hobby stash is low this winter...expecially with the economy. I see TC3's on ebay pretty reasonable. Is that a good place to start and build from there for VTA?


A TC3/4 is as good a starting point as any. It's all about corner speed.


----------



## chuck in indy

I still have 2 rolling chassis with extra parts and a newly painted body for $150 (for both) if anyone is interested.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

BadSign said:


> A TC3/4 is as good a starting point as any. It's all about corner speed.


Well, if its like off-road, "slow is fast" and keeping it on the track will insure a decent place all by itself. 

Scott


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

chuck in indy said:


> I still have 2 rolling chassis with extra parts and a newly painted body for $150 (for both) if anyone is interested.


What brand, age? Thanks.


----------



## Railroader

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Well, if its like off-road, "slow is fast" and keeping it on the track will insure a decent place all by itself.
> 
> Scott


VERY true.


----------



## Railroader

chuck in indy said:


> I've had that Orion 4000 in my Cooper for practice and for a heat or two and it doesn't make any difference that I've been able to tell. Wasted my dough when I should have saved the money for my oval equipment. If anyone had an SMC 3.7V 4000mAh 25C single cell lipo I'd trade them my Orion 4000 for it...


I found I had the best luck with a 4200 NiMH pack or the 2400 Orion LiPo packs. 

I chose the 2400 LiPo for the ease that LiPo provides.

The weight down low is the most important, and the only LiPo battery you can put all the weight low is the 2400.


----------



## BadSign

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Well, if its like off-road, "slow is fast" and keeping it on the track will insure a decent place all by itself.
> 
> Scott


That's it in a nutshell keep off the boards and drive a great line- because if you're off a little, it's hard to catch up.


----------



## Railroader

It's hard to win a race if you spend a lap or two on your lid. I should know.


----------



## MicroRacerM18

Hey Friday Night Indy Slots Guys!

I was just at Slots and talked with Doug. I asked if he would be open on Christmas Evening, since it is a Friday. He said he would be open if enough of us wanted to come down and race at our usual time. :thumbsup:

He said he might even be interested in opening a little earlier if that was warranted. We can discuss it more tomorrow night and talk to Doug as well.

Think about it.
See you tomorrow!


----------



## Railroader

Re: Christmas Eve.

That's about a 90% possibility for me. I would be without the BCH kids. 5-10pm works best for me, but I am adaptable.


----------



## MicroRacerM18

Railroader said:


> Re: Christmas Eve.
> 
> That's about a 90% possibility for me. I would be without the BCH kids. 5-10pm works best for me, but I am adaptable.


Christmas Eve or Christmas day?


----------



## chuck in indy

Christmas eve and day are no go's for me. Same goes for New Years eve and day...


----------



## JonnySocko

IndyRC_Racer said:


> I had a great time racing VTA last night. My TC3 was working well and I was pressuring Cobb most of the main. I pushed a little too hard in a few corners and that was enough to give Greg the gap he needed for the win. Greg just didn't make any real mistakes. I would have to say that is the most intense, clean, AND FUN racing I've had at Indy Slots.
> 
> Congrats to Greg Cobb for a well earned win!!!


Chris, 

You have PM.:wave:

Rick


----------



## Railroader

MicroRacerM18 said:


> Christmas Eve or Christmas day?


Oops!

Christmas is NO-go for me. Driving North all day.

Maybe we could use racing to Christmas Eve.

EDIT: New Years day looks good for me for racing. That's a good day race earlier.


----------



## Railroader

2010 TCS Rules have just been posted on Tamiya's web site. At Indy Slots we follow the TCS rules with the exception of bodies. we allow any body made to fit a Mini Chassis.

Note the last rule for the General Section says that all Johnson motors may be limited to 13,500 RPMs

Here are the Mini Rules: 


> http://www.tamiyausa.com/tcs/rules.php#mini
> 
> 
> Any Tamiya M03, M05 or M04 chassis car that uses the 60D size tire or smaller.
> Tamiya Hop-Ups only.
> No chassis lightening allowed.
> Current Mini bodies available for the M03 and M05 are legal. M04 cars must use M04 bodies that use 60D tires
> Tamiya 60D tires and wheels only (50683, 50684, 53254 and 53340).
> Stuffing tires with inserts to create a "ballooned" tire, and producing overdrive is not legal. Tire diameter limit will be limited to 60mm.
> The Tamiya 540-J motor (53689) is the motor that must be used for the 2010 season
> It is legal to use the maximum pinion gear size on all front-drive and rear drive Mini cars. I.E. 20-tooth on the M03/M05 and 21-tooth on the M04.
> Any Tamiya plastic or aluminum hop-up damper may be used
> Any Tamiya short or regular size hop-up spring may be used.
> The use of LIPO batteries is permitted in this class, but due to the battery compartment having a rounded profile, the only legal LIPOs for this class must have a rounded hard case. I.E. Orion/Peak 2400, 3200, and 3400 Carbon Edition hard cased batteries, Reedy 2400 and 3400 stick LIPOs. Modifying the M-chassis to fit other hard case LIPO batteries is not permitted.
> Drilling extra vent holes to the wheels is illegal.
> All M-chassis cars must meet a minimum weight of 1300 grams.
> 
> And here are the General Rules for all TCS classes:
> 
> http://www.tamiyausa.com/tcs/rules.php#gen
> 
> 
> Tamiya parts and Hop-Up options only No parts from other manufactures unless specified here.
> Any manufacturer's electronic speed control, radio equipment, servo saver, antenna, antenna mount, pinion and spur gears, ball bearing, tire inserts, motor fan, motor heat sink are allowed in all classes. These parts do not need to be made by Tamiya.
> 2.4 GHz, 27 MHz or 75 MHz radio system must be used. A minimum of 2 frequencies is required when using 27 MHz and 75 MHz radios.
> The batteries allowed for the 2009 season are:
> a. NiCd and NiMh batteries that are legal for TCS are the same ones found on the ROAR approved list as seen here: ROAR LIST
> b. Hard Cased LIPO batteries are legal for all classes. See specific class rules for limitations.
> c. TCS legal LIPO batteries must be 7.4 volts 2S-1P specification. TCS legal LIPO batteries may not exceed 5000 MAh capacity. See class specific rules as MAH and C rating may be limited for a particular class. You may use the ROAR approved LIPO list found here as a guide and reference to: the 7.4 Volt 2S-1P batteries that will be permitted for TCS: ROAR LIST
> d. NOTE: Despite the ROAR approved list, All TCS legal LIPOS must have a Molded Plastic, Hard Case! Soft case packs are not legal for the TCS series.
> e. Sport packs that are readily available at hobby stores are legal as long as they are assembled from the general hobby industry i.e. Orion, Peak, Reedy, Duratrax, Dynamite, Trinity and Hobbico etc.
> 
> Batteries that are purchased direct from Sanyo, Panasonic, Intellect or Gold Peak that have no hobby industry branding are not legal. These batteries include those that are used in power tools and have a solid colored shrink-wrapping to them. Racers that still own batteries such as the Sanyo NI-CD 2000, 1400, 1700 or 1200 are allowed as long as they have the original hobby industry shrink-wrap.
> Lipo TECH rule: In the interest of safety and fairness, all LIPO batteries will be volt metered at TECH prior to a "race or qualifying" heat. LIPO batteries exceeding 8.44 volts will not be allowed to race on the track until after they have been discharged through the use of a discharger in tech or pulling throttle.
> 7.	Any Tamiya Hop-Up Option and spare part is allowed as long as it is used in the way it was designed, and on the vehicle it was designed for.
> Tamiya springs only. Tamiya springs must retain the factory paint/coating. It is illegal to remove the paint/coating from the springs.
> It is strictly forbidden to cut, mill or lighten the chassis in any class. It is strictly forbidden to re-engineer or modify the car in any way other than with Tamiya Hop-Ups. (This applies to all classes)
> All bodies must be painted and must be cut along the trim lines. No extra vents or holes may be added to the body.
> Any motor connector or direct hard wiring to the motor is allowed.
> Any battery connector or direct hard wiring to the battery is allowed.
> Tire conditioners are allowed on rubber/foam tires in all classes, but may be restricted at certain venues. (Some TCS host sites do not allow additives due to the track being indoors and the lack of ventilation)
> New Tire Tech Rule:In order to keep tech moving quickly and smoothly, tire warmers are no longer allowed in the tech inspection area. Dripping wet tires are not allowed in TECH.
> New Motor Heat Sink Tech Rule: The use of any manufacturer's heat sink is legal; HOWEVER, it is illegal to form ice on your heat sink for use during your race or qualifying heat.
> Motor Fan Rule: The use of any manufacturer's cooling fan is legal. However, the fan must be no larger than 1.5 in. by 1.5 in. and must run off of the receiver. It is ILLEGAL to have a secondary battery to power the fan. No more than 2 fans in a vehicle. The fan mounted on the ESC counts as 1 of the 2 fans allowed per vehicle.
> All bodies must use the wings that are supplied in the kit. Mixing and matching ABS plastic wings between different bodies is not allowed. Part number 53470 (Lightweight Wing) and 53604 (Racing Wing Set) or any future OPTIONAL wing set is allowed to be used for any sedan or sports car body in certain classes.
> Lightweight screws or adjustable turnbuckles that are made of aluminum, steel or Titanium that are made by other manufactures are allowed. i.e. any screw or turnbuckle is legal. (Be aware! If you win the National title down the road and head over to Japan for the Tamiya World Championships, all screws and turnbuckles must be TAMIYA only!)
> The use of thin shims (available at most hobby stores and now made available by Tamiya) to space out the slop or play in suspension arms, steering bell-cranks and wheel axles is permitted in all vehicles except in the spec class. Shimming the aforementioned components of the car in a way that alters the geometry of the car or its basic geometry design is not legal.
> The use of O-Rings on shock ball ends and camber/steering links is allowed.
> Enlarging or creating extra vent holes in wheels is not permitted.
> In the spirit of keeping TCS Racing scale in appearance to the public, the Subaru Legacy B4 body (items 53727, 49374 & 53824) is not legal for all GT classes.
> Any modification not called out specifically in these rules is not legal.
> If a driver finds a loophole within the rules, the exploitation will be deemed illegal at the discretion of the race director
> 13,500 RPM motor limits on Johnson motors will be imposed at certain TCS venues.


----------



## KyleJ

Railroader said:


> Note the last rule for the General Section says that all Johnson motors may be limited to 13,500 RPMs


How exactly do they/you do that?


----------



## Railroader

They dyno the motors at tech


----------



## THE READER

small turn out here at indy slots last night . but the mini coopers was well represented . we had 12 mini last night . awsome !!. thanks to all for a great night of racing . 
bob yelle


----------



## microed

I am up for racing on new years day if anyone else wants to run mini-coopers. I am going to try to come this Thursday for a little practice. I have not raced for nearly two years.


----------



## Railroader

microed said:


> I am up for racing on new years day if anyone else wants to run mini-coopers. I am going to try to come this Thursday for a little practice. I have not raced for nearly two years.


I should be there if the track is open!

The Mini Cooper class has become one of my all-time favorite classes. The cars are so close in speed and handling. It's all about the driving.


----------



## THE READER

if the track is open on new years day ill be there also 
yes the coopers has become a very compitive class. my favorite for sure


----------



## MicroRacerM18

Im in for New Years racing!

VTA and cooper!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

IndyHobbies.com said:


> What brand, age? Thanks.





chuck in indy said:


> I still have 2 rolling chassis with extra parts and a newly painted body for $150 (for both) if anyone is interested.


I'm interested, but still haven't heard back from you. Send me a PM or email me at H E L L O S C O T T @ A O L . C O M. Remove spaces.

thanks!


----------



## BadSign

IndyHobbies.com said:


> I'm interested, but still haven't heard back from you. Send me a PM or email me at H E L L O S C O T T @ A O L . C O M. Remove spaces.
> 
> thanks!


Did you race electric trucks at Planet, I think with your son?


----------



## KyleJ

Are you guys racing tomorrow evening? I might have the afternoon off and have time to head down there again.


----------



## Railroader

I'll be there racing mini coopers as well as tuning up my rcgt and hpi f10.


----------



## BadSign

I'm in for RCGT, and will bring my F1 and Mini.


----------



## Crptracer

Whats up guys? How's everyone doin? Looks like turnouts are still good


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

*On-Road Racing at Indy Slots Friday 12/18/2009*​*NOW USING CRC CLIK-TRAK BARRIERS!!*​
Current Classes include....
*Vintage Trans Am, Mini Coopers, 17.5 TC(RCGT)*​
*Racing starts at 7pm. Please call in your entry if running late.*

On-road practice every Thursday evening!!

Indy Slots Inc 
317-787-7568 
5135 S Emerson Ave, 
Indianapolis, IN 46237
(http://www.mapquest.com/maps?address=5135+S+Emerson+Ave,+&zipcode=46237)​
Projected roll call for Friday 12/18/2009.

*RCGT*
Projected 3+

*1/18 & 1/16 Vehicles*
Projected?

*F1/Indycar/F1*
Projected?

*Mini Coopers*
Projected 8+ (12 cars last week!)

*VTA:*
Projected 7+ (averaging 13+ cars in 2009)


----------



## KyleJ

Anybody know if Indy Slots is carrying any spare parts for the M-05 Mini Cooper? (specifically the C-Parts, 51391) I'm switching to a different body and found I cut the body posts too short.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Overall turnouts have flucuated in over the last month. Mini Cooper has been the most consistent turnouts and there has been a lot of close racing.

I'd say a big reason for the fluctuation has been where holidays have fallen this holiday season. But overall racing has been good and everyone has been having fun on Friday nights.

I should be there tonight. I plan to race Mini-Cooper if I have a set of good tires. Might need to do some gluing at the track today.


----------



## Railroader

KyleJ said:


> Anybody know if Indy Slots is carrying any spare parts for the M-05 Mini Cooper? (specifically the C-Parts, 51391) I'm switching to a different body and found I cut the body posts too short.


He's stocking quite a few M-05 parts, but I don't know if he has that particular parts tree.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

BadSign said:


> Did you race electric trucks at Planet, I think with your son?


We sure did! Just were getting the hang of it, spent $$$$$$$$ and got tools chargers, etc and then, boom, it closed.


----------



## Lugnutz

Any results from last night?


----------



## BadSign

IndyHobbies.com said:


> We sure did! Just were getting the hang of it, spent $$$$$$$$ and got tools chargers, etc and then, boom, it closed.


I thought so...couldn't remember your name, but I remembered the face. I always had a kid in tow as well. Come on out for VTA or Cooper, you'll love it



Lugnutz said:


> Any results from last night?


Cordell took VTA, I think Chuck got the win in Mini.


----------



## BadSign

Crptracer said:


> Whats up guys? How's everyone doin? Looks like turnouts are still good


Steve!

Missed ya down here, how's work?


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

BadSign said:


> Come on out for VTA or Cooper, you'll love it/QUOTE]
> 
> I just bought a couple of used VTA chassis, so it shouldn't be long before we can run. My son and I have been running Slashes at HCRC in Danville and our RC10T4's once a month on their all electric nights. Yesterday was fun, there were 14 in the Slash races. So we really mixed it up. HCRC is closed in March for the year.


----------



## MicroRacerM18

I had a good night of racing on Friday.

I am slowly getting my VTA dialed in. Chuck and Bob had some suggestions that I will try. It was good running in the A-main and finishing 4th. Granted it wasn't a big field and there were some mechanical dropouts so it wasn't all my driving, but it felt good and motivated me to get the car more competitive.

Coopers were fun as always. Good to see Houston back on the track!

Crtptracer, miss having you down here racing with us.


----------



## BadSign

MicroRacerM18 said:


> Crtptracer, miss having you down here racing with us.


I wouldn't go THAT far...:tongue:


----------



## Crptracer

BadSign said:


> I wouldn't go THAT far...:tongue:


 I see things havent changed much:wave:


----------



## Railroader

Crptracer said:


> I see things havent changed much:wave:


Eh, don't listen to him, he's hardly there anymore.

You are certainly missed Steve. Things are quite different than it was 6 months ago. The rails on the driver's stand are gone, the monitors are 42" plasma TVs now with a great signal, the arguing and bitterness is pretty much all gone. I haven't seen such happy racers in a long time. Numbers are down a little bit, but the quality of racers is higher than ever.


----------



## Railroader

Anyone up for some racing Wednesday night? I can't make it Thursday or Friday at all.

I'll be at the track about 5 pm with my Mini Cooper, F103, HPI F10, and maybe my 1/12th scale (need a servo) if anyone feels like racing.


----------



## THE READER

i wont be able to be there this week . -- see ya all new years day race . -- merry christmas to all !! and a happy new year. 

bob yelle


----------



## ThrottleKing

What time does the racing start I am probably in for some F1 and 1/12 17.5brushless.


----------



## RC31

Railroader said:


> Anyone up for some racing Wednesday night? I can't make it Thursday or Friday at all.
> 
> I'll be at the track about 5 pm with my Mini Cooper, F103, HPI F10, and maybe my 1/12th scale (need a servo) if anyone feels like racing.


I'm up for racing Coopers on Wednesday. (I won't be able to race until Jan. 8th otherwise.) 

Is the the New Years Day race set in stone? I can't make it, but Tsuyoshi would want to know.

-Brock Ecevit


----------



## MicroRacerM18

I will not be there this week.

I will be there New Years day for Coopers and VTA.

I may get there early on New Years to practice, etc.

Hopefully Santa will be good to me and bring me a new car!

Merry Christmas or Happy Hanukkah everyone.


----------



## Railroader

Racing starts at 7 pm on Wednesdays. I'll be there about 5 pm.


----------



## charlie2755

chuck pm


----------



## Railroader

HUGE thanks to ThrottleKing (aka Jeremiah) for his help with my 1/12th scale. There's no way I could have gotten it set up that well last night. Just a few minor things, like triming the body, and it will be all set.

Last night was a good practice night, I'm really going to miss racing this week. See you all on New Years day.


----------



## Scott04C5

To all the racers I have met in the last two years and all the racers I have become reunited with (some after 20 years) have a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year.
This is the greatest hobby on the planet because of the people.


----------



## smokefan

Kyle and I would like to wish everyone at Slots a Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## BadSign

Merry Christmas everybody!


----------



## wacko1jr

*xmas*

Merry Christmas To All Racers


----------



## THE READER

does any body know , if indy slots will be open new years eve? thursday night for practice


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I have the results sheets for the past few weeks of racing. I just need to get around to posting them. 

I finally got around to building my 2nd Mini kit on Sunday (MO3-M). I still need to install the electronics and paint the body. I would say this kit was well worth the money, even if you choose to upgrade the gearbox bushings and friction dampners. Luckily I had a few extra large bearings to replace the 4 large plastic gearbox bushings. I ended up using the small brass bushings, but I doubt they will affect performace. I also have a spare set of plastic shocks. I just need to buy a set of mini springs, which should be the only thing I will need to buy to get this car on the track.

I was thinking of buying some treaded S-Grip tires. Anyone have any opinions on how those tires work at slots?


----------



## MicroRacerM18

If Indy Slots is open New Years Day I will be there with my Cooper, VTA and Formula 10 (provided I get the body painted). I would like to get there early to get the F10 on the track.

I may only race 2 classes, we will see which ones.

See you Friday!


----------



## Crptracer

Micro....I do have an extra Xray diff needs rebuilt.....I am lookin for the orings....


----------



## BadSign

MicroRacerM18 said:


> If Indy Slots is open New Years Day I will be there with my Cooper, VTA and Formula 10 (provided I get the body painted). I would like to get there early to get the F10 on the track.
> 
> I may only race 2 classes, we will see which ones.
> 
> See you Friday!


How are the parts on your F10? I'm considering one, but I keep hearing complaints.


----------



## MicroRacerM18

BadSign said:


> How are the parts on your F10? I'm considering one, but I keep hearing complaints.


The rear axel has a slight wobble to it. I really haven't looked too hard at it yet. The other parts seem fine, the rest of the kit went together without a problem, no complaints.

Except the body is overly complicated. When there is a separate instruction manual just for the body, you know you are in for a tough build.

I am looking forward to getting it on the track Friday to see how it handles.


----------



## KyleJ

MicroRacerM18 said:


> The rear axel has a slight wobble to it. I really haven't looked too hard at it yet. The other parts seem fine, the rest of the kit went together without a problem, no complaints.
> 
> Except the body is overly complicated. When there is a separate instruction manual just for the body, you know you are in for a tough build.
> 
> I am looking forward to getting it on the track Friday to see how it handles.


Agree with all of the above. I've got replacement parts from HPI to fix the rear diff/axle wobble but it hasn't really helped much. I need new wheels and tires as I glued up the originals badly and they aren't exactly round which isn't helping.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Does anyone know if slots has Mini Cooper springs in stock?


----------



## Crptracer

http://www.usvintagetransam.com/rules/2010rules.pdf



New VTA Rules september 1,2010 enforced


----------



## brockstar43

Selling my Mini Cooper and F10 if anyone is interested. I'll have pics and prices up in the next day or two. I figured I'd offer the cooper to the local cooper racing capital of the world before it hits ebay


----------



## KyleJ

Crptracer said:


> http://www.usvintagetransam.com/rules/2010rules.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> New VTA Rules september 1,2010 enforced


Looks like the only thing I'd have to change is the motor. My car is already over even that raised weight limit as it is.


----------



## Crptracer

Well it level the playing field a little more....Thats for sure


----------



## Crptracer

Micro u still gonna be at slots friday night?


----------



## Railroader

I'll be there Friday night, bringing a friend. He'll be racing one of my kids' Mini Coopers. He's not new to RC, but he is new to indoor carpet racing.

I'll have the Mini Cooper, F103, and F10.


----------



## MicroRacerM18

Crptracer said:


> Micro u still gonna be at slots friday night?


I will be there.


----------



## wacko1jr

*vta new rules*

me and steve m think that they shouldnt be makin all these changes....take fun and more money out of it


----------



## Railroader

All I need is a 25.5 motor and a driver.

Personally, this rules package will get me back into the class.


----------



## THE READER

ill be there friday night---

as for the changes in the vta class --- im all for it .!!!!, should on done that a long time ago. ill be back to racing vta as soon as we at indy slotes makes the change over. 
bob yelle.


----------



## Crptracer

THE READER said:


> ill be there friday night---
> 
> as for the changes in the vta class --- im all for it .!!!!, should on done that a long time ago. ill be back to racing vta as soon as we at indy slotes makes the change over.
> bob yelle.


AMEN to that this will bring back the fun that was originally in VTA.....However I new it was going to go ballistic in the begining...I wish they would have specd a lipo or mah at least:wave:


----------



## Crptracer

MicroRacerM18 said:


> I will be there.


 I will see if I cant get u that diff...


----------



## THE READER

welcome back crptracer. its nice to see you talking on oval talk again , missed ya buddy
looking forward to racing with you again


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I'll be there Friday. Will at least have the VTA. If I get motivated to paint the Fiat, I'll race it in Coopers.
----------
Since the announcement of VTA rules changes (not fully in affect nationally until Sept 2010), I think we need to consider how the new "slower" rules will be phased in at Slots. 

There is no reason anyone should have to purchase anything new when the changes are implemented if we are all willing to slow down what we are currently running. We have seen that the track size at Slots has more to do with lap times than the latest speed control or chassis. So before anyone decides to move to a different class, let's see what the 25.5 lap times are like for *an average* VTA racer at Slots. If we can set a realistic base, we can slow down all of the current equipment to meet the new "spec". The goal will be to get everyone to be 100% compliant, but that doesn't have to be done next week or overnight.

I've seen a bit of knee-jerk reaction on various threads about this change. Before anyone decides to sell off their VTA equipment, there will be plently of people locally that can use that 21.5 motor (oval-velo or F1) or high end speed control. I personally own a Havok, XBR, and 2 GTB's and will be willing to trade/buy a better speed control to put in my RCGT car. Novak should be offering a trade-in option to got from 21.5 to 25.5.

Basically if we just continue as we have been to focus on running a good Friday program at Slots, this change will be positive.


----------



## THE READER

ill just wait till sept 2010 when we have to make the complete change over


----------



## Railroader

IndyRC_Racer said:


> I'll be there Friday. Will at least have the VTA. If I get motivated to paint the Fiat, I'll race it in Coopers.
> ----------
> Since the announcement of VTA rules changes (not fully in affect nationally until Sept 2010), I think we need to consider how the new "slower" rules will be phased in at Slots.
> 
> There is no reason anyone should have to purchase anything new when the changes are implemented if we are all willing to slow down what we are currently running. We have seen that the track size at Slots has more to do with lap times than the latest speed control or chassis. So before anyone decides to move to a different class, let's see what the 25.5 lap times are like for *an average* VTA racer at Slots. If we can set a realistic base, we can slow down all of the current equipment to meet the new "spec". The goal will be to get everyone to be 100% compliant, but that doesn't have to be done next week or overnight.
> 
> I've seen a bit of knee-jerk reaction on various threads about this change. Before anyone decides to sell off their VTA equipment, there will be plently of people locally that can use that 21.5 motor (oval-velo or F1) or high end speed control. I personally own a Havok, XBR, and 2 GTB's and will be willing to trade/buy a better speed control to put in my RCGT car. Novak should be offering a trade-in option to got from 21.5 to 25.5.
> 
> Basically if we just continue as we have been to focus on running a good Friday program at Slots, this change will be positive.


As soon as I can get my hands on a 25.5 motor I will run VTA again. You can use me as a standard (well, add a couple laps and make that the standard  )


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I don't think we have to wait until Sept 2010 to get everyone to a speed that offers closer racing. I just don't want people to think that they have to immediately buy new stuff to get there. We will do as we have always done and help people get to the correct speeds in VTA. 

I know there are already racers with Tekin speed controls who dial it down to race at Slots. Until they decide to buy a new speed control, Tekin has stated that the 183 sofware had no boost or timing advance. No reason why we cannot let those drivers run that way until the change. I for one will have to take my LRP out of my car, but I've raced with a Havoc so I know what to expect.

I guess what I'm saying is that the sooner we can get a baseline, the sooner we can start running at the "slower" speeds without making everyone rush to buy new equipment. Ultimately the goal will be for everyone to be 100% compliant.


----------



## PDK RACING

*knee jerking*

New rules suck.The new rules where a kneejerk reaction. The motor will cost the same,speedo will be cheeper but only too those who step in new to the class. Why go backwards. why make vta racers buy new slower speedo and slower motor to run this class. U really want me to spend money to go slower for the spirit. I dont race for casper.I know it is for the spirit of vta racing. It just killed all the spirit I had for VTA. RCGT here I come. I vote for pro vta class. any 21.5 any speedo and vta slicks. Love how we have to add 100grams to the cars too...:wave:


----------



## BadSign

Although it's really not the route I would have preferred, I'm happy to see that the class is slowing down. There's no need to abandon VTA. When new racers come along, just advise them to pick up the 25.5 Ballistic combo. I have a Tekin myself, but I'll be looking for a used GTB/XBR/Havoc 2 and running the Tekin in my RCGT.

Let's all keep in mind that VTA was meant to be slow and fun. The fun hasn't been there for everyone as of late, partially because of the increased speed, partially because of the track size, and partially because of attitude.


----------



## microed

Does anyone know what time Indy Slots will open on New Years day? Will the racing start at the usual time or will it be moved up?


----------



## Railroader

microed said:


> Does anyone know what time Indy Slots will open on New Years day? Will the racing start at the usual time or will it be moved up?


I'm REALLY hoping it starts at the usual time. I'll TXT Jessica right now.


----------



## Railroader

SWEET! Very quick reply from Jessica. 

Indy Slots is opening at 5 pm (as is usual for a Friday.)

See you all at 5 pm!


----------



## trerc

BadSign said:


> Although it's really not the route I would have preferred, I'm happy to see that the class is slowing down. There's no need to abandon VTA. When new racers come along, just advise them to pick up the 25.5 Ballistic combo. I have a Tekin myself, but I'll be looking for a used GTB/XBR/Havoc 2 and running the Tekin in my RCGT.
> 
> Let's all keep in mind that VTA was meant to be slow and fun. The fun hasn't been there for everyone as of late, partially because of the increased speed, partially because of the track size, and partially because of attitude.


I think now that Novak knows that that there's gonna be a definite demand for the 25.5 they will start kicking out the SS series 25.5's. It will be a lot easier to turn a new comer onto a SS/Havoc combo for $129 than a ballistic motor which will run them close to $100 alone. 

I for one am excepting of the new rules, kinda sucks because I just sold Havoc but the $129 combo Novak is willing to offer is pretty cheap. I like the class and the people I race with so I'm in. I'm hoping we can get the rules in place by the time the outdoor season kicks in.


----------



## microed

Railroader said:


> SWEET! Very quick reply from Jessica.
> 
> Indy Slots is opening at 5 pm (as is usual for a Friday.)
> 
> See you all at 5 pm!


I'll be there. Thanks for the update Railroader.


----------



## BadSign

Hope everyone has a happy new year, and enjoy the racing tonight.


----------



## chuck in indy

Two thumbs up on the new VTA rules!

Can we get a vote of yay or nay on starting with the new rules on the first Friday in March up at Slots? All I have to do is swap the motor so I'm ready to boogie!

Starting in March gives everyone approx 6 weeks to save $15 per week to grab a motor. 

I'm whatever but this could give us a date to shoot for. Just put'n out there...


----------



## Railroader

We ran the new F10 class last Friday. Very fun. 

Things went much better than originally expected. Still working on rear grip issues. Front grip is pretty good after scuffing the tires outside and soaking with tire dope. There might be too much power to the rear wheels for the grip compound tires that HPI supplies. Might try looking into a cheap spec rubber tire with more grip on the rears.


----------



## BadSign

chuck in indy said:


> Two thumbs up on the new VTA rules!
> 
> Can we get a vote of yay or nay on starting with the new rules on the first Friday in March up at Slots? All I have to do is swap the motor so I'm ready to boogie!
> 
> Starting in March gives everyone approx 6 weeks to save $15 per week to grab a motor.
> 
> I'm whatever but this could give us a date to shoot for. Just put'n out there...


Slow down there, Parnelli- some of us need ESC's as well.


----------



## Railroader

That'd be fine, but the motor is not actually for sale anywhere. You can buy a replacement 25.5 stator directly from Novak (no word on if they are actually shipping), but that's a kludgy route to go.


----------



## MicroRacerM18

Railroader said:


> We ran the new F10 class last Friday. Very fun.
> 
> Things went much better than originally expected. Still working on rear grip issues. Front grip is pretty good after scuffing the tires outside and soaking with tire dope. There might be too much power to the rear wheels for the grip compound tires that HPI supplies. Might try looking into a cheap spec rubber tire with more grip on the rears.


I wonder if the softer HPI tires would work? Might be worth a try before we go too far.

The F10s were a lot of fun. As long as the tire compound lasted (first 6 laps or so) they were a blast to drive! If we can sort out the rear tires, we should be in good shape. :thumbsup:


----------



## Railroader

MicroRacerM18 said:


> I wonder if the softer HPI tires would work? Might be worth a try before we go too far.
> 
> The F10s were a lot of fun. As long as the tire compound lasted (first 6 laps or so) they were a blast to drive! If we can sort out the rear tires, we should be in good shape. :thumbsup:


Cheap spec touring car tires would be about half the price of what HPI tires usually cost, and probably easier to get ahold of locally. Admittedly they won't look as cool as the HPI F10 wheels and tires.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Turnout was a bit light on Friday. I think that can be attributed to another Friday falling on/near a holiday. Overall racing was very relaxed, which was a great way to start the new year. 

The HPI F10 cars looked pretty good when driven in the groove. The kit tires might be a great option if the speeds were slowed down a bit using strict rules for gear(s) at Slots. It could be handled similarly to the Mini-Cooper class where there are 3 legal gears for the M03 chassis. This would be a much simpler way to control cost than having to find a different wheel/tire combo. (Just a suggestion).

The Mini Cooper class had a good mix of chassis length/bodies running. The only duplicate body was a BMW Cooper. If someone had a spare Cooper-S, we wouldn't have had any duplicates. The track was a fairly wide open track, so corner speed was key. Ed Reynolds showed a lot of improvement with his new "used" Mini after finding a good tire combo.
---------
Here are the Race results for Friday 01/01/2010

HPI F10 (Silvercan) - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....30...5m08.649..*Tom Johnson*
....2....3....29...5m06.604..Doug James
....3....2....18...5m00.923..Steve Larracey

Mini Cooper - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....53...8m06.573..*Bob Yelle - (M05M-Mazda Miata)*
....2....5....53...8m07.738..Brian Smith - (M03M-Fiat 500)
....3....2....51...8m06.302..Tom Johnson (M03L-BMW Cooper)
....4....7....49...8m00.138..Ed Reynolds (M03M-Suzuki Swift)
....5....6....49...8m05.635..Tsuyoshi (M03s-Rover Cooper)
....6....3....49...8m08.783..Doug James (M03L-BMW Cooper)
....7....4....xx...DNS/Servo.Steve Larracey (M03M-Honda Civic/HPI)


----------



## Railroader

IndyRC_Racer said:


> The HPI F10 cars looked pretty good when driven in the groove. The kit tires might be a great option if the speeds were slowed down a bit using strict rules for gear(s) at Slots. It could be handled similarly to the Mini-Cooper class where there are 3 legal gears for the M03 chassis. This would be a much simpler way to control cost than having to find a different wheel/tire combo. (Just a suggestion).


From all of my intense research (20 minutes or so), it looks like the kit uses standard 48 pitch gears, and not metric gears. It comes with a 17 tooth pinion, perhaps we could drop down to a 16 or 15. It certainly is easier than trying different tires.

On the tire issue, I have a couple kinds of tires I'd still like to try. I have a set of HPI Vintage Slicks, which are probably the closest with the look of the F10's tires. Also the HPI x-patterns used for RCGT.

UNFORTUNATELY, I can not make it this Friday. We still have not had Christmas with the kids. The last one made it back last night around midnight, and a couple have started sports this week and aren't home until late in the evening. Our best night of gift opening is Friday.

IndyRC_Racer, stop by the house and pick up the car. You can drive it Friday against Doug and Steve. The car MUST be driven!


----------



## Railroader

Also, Tsuyoshi's last night for racing is this Friday. His assignment is the USA is done and he's flying home. See if you guys can make sure he has a good night of racing.


----------



## MicroRacerM18

I will try and run a smaller pinion in my F10 on Friday to see if it improves traction. I may not have one, but maybe Doug Rockel can loan me one for testing.

We might also get better results with the kit tires with a second night of racing.


----------



## Railroader

MicroRacerM18 said:


> We might also get better results with the kit tires with a second night of racing.


This is true. Hopefully.









Here's pricing for a set of "S" grip HPI F10 tires:

HPI "S" Grip F10 rear tires $25: http://www.hpiracing.com/products/en/102907/
HPI "S" Grip F10 front tires $22: http://www.hpiracing.com/products/en/102906/
HPI F10 Wheels front and rear 
$12:http://www.hpiracing.com/products/en/102824/

$25 + $22 + $12 = $59 (!!??!??!!! :freak: )


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I think tire prep on the kit tires will end up being the key. Just keep everyone updated on what works. I like that the guys running the F10 class at Slots are trying to keep this a budget minded class.


----------



## cwoods34

I took a sanding sponge (made by 3M) and went over all of the surfaces vigorously. The key is to make sure you get EVERY spot, including the outer edges. After that, I soaked them in some Paragon and let them set for approximately 15 minutes. After that amount of time, most of the Paragon should be absorbing or dried into the tire. Wipe off the excess, then apply another coat. 15 more minutes...... wipe off the excess. After that, you can take motor spray/lighter fluid to the tire to clean it, then feel how sticky it is. Mine felt like broken-in VTA tires afterwards (they're the same compound) and they hook up pretty well.

Hope this helps! You can also aid the process by taking a hair dryer to the tires as Paragon soaks on them (be careful!).


----------



## MicroRacerM18

cwoods34 said:


> I took a sanding sponge (made by 3M) and went over all of the surfaces vigorously. The key is to make sure you get EVERY spot, including the outer edges. After that, I soaked them in some Paragon and let them set for approximately 15 minutes. After that amount of time, most of the Paragon should be absorbing or dried into the tire. Wipe off the excess, then apply another coat. 15 more minutes...... wipe off the excess. After that, you can take motor spray/lighter fluid to the tire to clean it, then feel how sticky it is. Mine felt like broken-in VTA tires afterwards (they're the same compound) and they hook up pretty well.
> 
> Hope this helps! You can also aid the process by taking a hair dryer to the tires as Paragon soaks on them (be careful!).


Thanks, I will give that a try. Even after one night of racing I saw a big difference in the tire. Scuffing them made a big difference. Even the VTA tires take 2-nights of racing to come in.

Tom and Doug won't be racing this Friday, possibly leaves only one F10 on the track. Anyone with an F10 or F103/4 is welcome, we will make an open-wheel class and just see the differences.


----------



## cwoods34

CHUCK IN INDY..... PM sent your way......


----------



## microed

Railroader said:


> Also, Tsuyoshi's last night for racing is this Friday. His assignment is the USA is done and he's flying home. See if you guys can make sure he has a good night of racing.


Where exactly is home for Tsuyoshi? I hate to see him go. We need all the racers we can get.

BTW, I should be there this Friday to run the mini cooper once again. I am in the process of painting a new body but I may not have it done by Friday.


----------



## Railroader

microed said:


> Where exactly is home for Tsuyoshi? I hate to see him go. We need all the racers we can get.


Japan. He was definitely one of the most improved in the last few months. In a couple more months he would have been destroying all of us. Very focused.


----------



## KyleJ

MicroRacerM18 said:


> Thanks, I will give that a try. Even after one night of racing I saw a big difference in the tire. Scuffing them made a big difference. Even the VTA tires take 2-nights of racing to come in.
> 
> Tom and Doug won't be racing this Friday, possibly leaves only one F10 on the track. Anyone with an F10 or F103/4 is welcome, we will make an open-wheel class and just see the differences.


I'd run my F10, but I still need to deal with getting new tires for it.

I will hopefully be there this Friday.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

*On-Road Racing at Indy Slots Friday 01/08/2010*​*NOW USING CRC CLIK-TRAK BARRIERS!!*​
Current Classes include....
*Vintage Trans Am, Mini Coopers, 17.5 TC(RCGT)*​
*Racing starts at 7pm. Please call in your entry if running late.*

On-road practice every Thursday evening!!

Indy Slots Inc 
317-787-7568 
5135 S Emerson Ave, 
Indianapolis, IN 46237
(http://www.mapquest.com/maps?address=5135+S+Emerson+Ave,+&zipcode=46237)​
Projected roll call for Friday 01/08/2010.

*RCGT*
Projected 3+

*1/18 & 1/16 Vehicles*
Projected? (2 car last week - practiced)

*F1/Indycar/HPI F10*
Projected 2+ (3 cars last week)

*Mini Coopers*
Projected 7+ (7 cars last week!)

*VTA:*
Projected 7+


----------



## THE READER

i am planing on being there friday night. == cooper==


----------



## Railroader

If the kids have school cancelled because of snow, we'll be there. 

Possible full crew: Myself, Alsah, Victor, Bethany, Musu, and Fortee. The Novice Class runs again!!!


----------



## THE READER

Railroader said:


> If the kids have school cancelled because of snow, we'll be there.
> 
> Possible full crew: Myself, Alsah, Victor, Bethany, Musu, and Fortee. The Novice Class runs again!!!


AWSOME!!!!! :wave:


----------



## THE READER

railroader

have you got that many mini coopers? WOW!!!!
YOU SHOULD GET AN AWARD FOR THE MOST CONTRIBUTION , TO THE R/C RACING AT SLOTS!!


----------



## Railroader

THE READER said:


> railroader
> 
> have you got that many mini coopers? WOW!!!!
> YOU SHOULD GET AN AWARD FOR THE MOST CONTRIBUTION , TO THE R/C RACING AT SLOTS!!


We currently have 7 mini Coopers (including one M-04 chassis I don't run). I started stocking up on the coopers last Summer. Most are set up pretty well, but three of them still have the friction dampers. I spend a fortune on servo savers! 

It's pretty bad when the best spare parts are a new kit. But realistically, it is the best deal.

New kit (M-03L): $105

Parts:
Tires and Wheels (and foam): $45
ESC: $50
Body: $38
Motor: $18
Servo saver tree: $7

Those parts alone are add up to $158, plus I get all the spare parts and screws I (and everyone else) need(s). Sometimes I sell the ESC for about $40 and then the price of the kit is only about $65.

There, my secret is out!


----------



## Railroader

Actually, it is the radio systems that have been the biggest financial burden. With Spektrum (or Losi) receivers running +$60 and transmitters another $50-$60. Radio systems are easily the most expensive part of the equation. 

Batteries are finally reasonable with the 2400 LiPos and Druatrax 320 LiPo Charger.


----------



## Railroader

Oh, I forgot the REAL reason I hopped on the thread.

No racing for us tonight. School was not cancelled. We can't race because the kids have some after school activities planned.

See you all next week.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here are the Race results for Friday 01/08/2010

HPI F10 (Silvercan) - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
No entries (1 practiced - 3 will be racing next week)

Mini Cooper - B Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....30...5m03.466..*Tsuyoshi (Bump to A)*
....2....4....30...5m06.575..*Steve Larracey (Bump to A)*
....3....3....29...5m02.181..*Brock Ecevit (Bump to A)*
....4....2....28...4m37.071..Craig Barrett
....5....5....18...5m03.956..Mike Vaught
....6....6....02...2m57.422..Unknown

Mini Cooper - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....35...5m08.231..*Bob Yelle*
....2....2....34...5m00.797..Chuck Ray
....3....5....32...5m00.811..Tsuyoshi
....4....3....32...5m01.295..Brian Smith
....5....4....29...5m02.577..Ed Reynolds
....6....6....28...5m04.382..Steve Larracey
....7....7....37...5m03.894..Brock Ecevit

VTA - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....61...8m01.217..*Greg Cobb*
....2....2....60...8m01.398..Steve Martin
....3....3....56...8m06.594..Steve Larracey

RCGT (17.5/Lipo) - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
No entries -(3 practiced)


----------



## Rook-E

Had a great time tonight! Maybe next week!?!...


----------



## Rook-E

Those guy's in the A-main are wicked fast!!! I sure do love the B&C main!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Rook-E

Cheers to Tsuyoshi on his last time at slots! It was fun racing against you!! You're a class act!


----------



## MicroRacerM18

I did not get the F 10 on the track last night. Will have to work on it next week. When Tom and Doug return.

It was great battling Tsuyoshi for the B-main in coopers last night! He is a good racer and will be missed.


----------



## MicroRacerM18

Tamiya High Torque Servo Saver

I have broken 2 of these in the last 2 weeks. The arm for the servo saver has broken each time from relatively easy collisions. 

I have have found a solution. If you have a broken H.T. Servo Saver already, try taking the standard servo saver with the plastic ring and then put one of the metal bands (I would suggest only using one band, not all three) from the H.T. Servo Saver around the plastic ring of the standard one. Finish putting the standard servo saver together and install it on your cooper.

The standard arm is much stronger than the High Torque version plus you get the benefit of the metal band strength from the high torque version. It is a hybrid, and should still be TCS legal, since they are all Tamiya parts. It also works really well. :thumbsup:


----------



## Railroader

Looks like I missed another good night of Mini Cooper racing! It was great racing with Tsuyoshi, hopefully he gets another assignment in the USA and comes back and beats us. He'll probably find some good TCS tamiya racing in Japan.


----------



## Railroader

MicroRacerM18 said:


> Tamiya High Torque Servo Saver
> 
> I have broken 2 of these in the last 2 weeks. The arm for the servo saver has broken each time from relatively easy collisions.
> 
> I have have found a solution. If you have a broken H.T. Servo Saver already, try taking the standard servo saver with the plastic ring and then put one of the metal bands (I would suggest only using one band, not all three) from the H.T. Servo Saver around the plastic ring of the standard one. Finish putting the standard servo saver together and install it on your cooper.
> 
> The standard arm is much stronger than the High Torque version plus you get the benefit of the metal band strength from the high torque version. It is a hybrid, and should still be TCS legal, since they are all Tamiya parts. It also works really well. :thumbsup:


That sound like a pretty good idea! And it should be TCS legal. Actually, Servo savers are one part that can be non-Tamiya (rule #2 of general TCS rules http://www.tamiyausa.com/tcs/rules.php#gen ).

I just hope it doesn't work too well and cause other more expensive parts to break. But, ball cups are cheaper than servo savers. And a good servo should be able to handle the added load.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I'm in the process of cleaning out my r/c excess. If anyone needs a set of T4 un-mounted stock tires, pink taper pins, silver taper pins, or front directionals please let me know. I'd be willing to trade all the tires for 1 set of new VTA tires.

I also have some misc T4 parts that I don't need.


----------



## BadSign

Looks like I've missed some good racing the last couple weeks. I'll be there Friday for VTA (or RCGT), will have my F103, and Sam will be racing the cooper.


----------



## chuck in indy

Paging Steve Martin. Can you PM me with your decal specs / info? I don't know your alias here on hobbytalk...


----------



## BadSign

I believe he's a wild and crazy guy. just a hunch.


----------



## microed

I finally finished my new body for the mini-cooper. It did not turn out exactly as I had hoped, partly due to using a brand new airbrush. I'll probably run it the next time I get to race. I am not sure if I can make it this Friday.


----------



## Railroader

Looks good! Maybe you can use a sharpie or model paint to make the mirrors and wings black or silver.


----------



## cwoods34

CHUCK IN INDY..... I'm filling up your inbox...... :hat:


----------



## BigShow4u

what is the chassis that is run in the cooper class? I'm getting into VTA now but interested in cooper's too.


----------



## Railroader

Here is a link to the rules that lists the chassis kits that are legal for the class. http://www.tamiyausa.com/tcs/rules.php#mini

Everyone runs either the M-03 or the M-05 chassis though.


----------



## BigShow4u

thanks. ill look into it


----------



## Railroader

In this thread, many many pages back, is a breakdown of the merits of each kit. Whether to get a short, medium, or long chassis. Whether the M-03R kit is the cheapest in the long run. 

I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## BigShow4u

i would appreciate that, thanks.


----------



## Railroader

Found it!

You can also add in the different M-05 kits which are all good, but each one requires a few parts to be perfect. The M-05 kits are a new release into the class and refine a few things such as center of balance and steering reliability.



Railroader said:


> There are four routes:
> 
> Cheapest: Used. ~$75-150 You get what you pay for.
> 
> Fastest: XB Built ~$170 RTR. All you need is a battery and charger. The only "hop ups" you'll need to buy are oil filled shocks~$35 and bearing~$10 for the wheels. Comes with a painted body, radio/receiver, servo, motor, and ESC. This route after shocks and bearings is about ~$210 if you have other batteries you can use.
> 
> Cheapest: M0-3( Kit ~$ 115. Comes with ESC and motor. Need to paint body, assemble kit, buy servo and radio equipment. Also need to buy better shocks and bearings for the whole kit as this has bushing in both the wheels and the transmission. $20 bearings, $35 shocks, $25 servo. Total cost around ~$200 if you already have a radio and batteries you can use.
> 
> Best: M0-3R kit. ~$165. Comes with bearings, oil shocks, a lot of aluminum parts that make the kit worthwhile in the long run. Also comes with everything to make either the short, medium, or long chassis. Need to buy Body~$35, Servo~$15, Motor~$20, ESC~$30-60. Total cost ~$250-300 if you already have batteries and radio. Also comes with shock spring sets for adjusting setup.
> 
> There are a few other differences in the kits, the M0-3R is the one that you'll spend the least on as there are almost no hop ups left to add. But all can be competitive with the right shocks and bearings.
> 
> I really like my M0-3R chassis.


----------



## chuck in indy

I'm hearing of a track 20 minutes south of Beech Grove where the 12th scale guys ran off to, any truth to this? Word has it that "supposedly" they showed back up at slots to run Wednesday but since they bailed a couple weeks back the wednesday night program was changed to Slash and SC10 trucks. There were none of the local 12th scale racers at the Rug on Sunday... Are the 12th scale guys fickle or what? Do they not like keeping company with us touring car guys and want the facility / track all to themselves? I actually bought a 12th scale in hopes to run in a week or two but I'll be damned if I'm going to spread myself even thinner with a 3rd track. What in the world am I going to do when Hobby Town starts up parking lot racing?


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I'd be willing to run a 1/12 scale occasionally, but all I have is a split round-cell chassis (non-lipo). 

----------

*On-Road Racing at Indy Slots Friday 01/15/2010*​*NOW USING CRC CLIK-TRAK BARRIERS!!*​
Current Classes include....
*Vintage Trans Am, Mini Coopers, 17.5 TC(RCGT)*​
*Racing starts at 7pm. Please call in your entry if running late.*

On-road practice every Thursday evening!!

Indy Slots Inc 
317-787-7568 
5135 S Emerson Ave, 
Indianapolis, IN 46237
(http://www.mapquest.com/maps?address=5135+S+Emerson+Ave,+&zipcode=46237)​
Projected roll call for Friday 01/15/2010.

*RCGT*
Projected 3+ (2 practiced last week)

*1/18 & 1/16 Vehicles*
Projected? (2 practiced last week)

*F1/Indycar/HPI F10*
Projected 3

*Mini Coopers*
Projected 7+ (10 cars last week!)

*VTA:*
Projected 6+


----------



## Railroader

I have my 12th scale up and running. We can fit it in on Friday nights.

I also only have the split 4-cell chassis.


----------



## Railroader

We should be out Friday. I'll probably have 3 of the girls with me running Mini Coopers. I'll also have the HPI F10 to run.

Can some one save me three pit spaces? Probably won't get there until 6pm.


----------



## chuck in indy

Cool. I'll paint my body and be ready next Friday for 12th scale! Sound groovy? Yeah baby, yeah!


----------



## rockin_bob13

I'll be there for VTA and check out my 1/12th.


----------



## BadSign

VTA or RCGT, F103, Sam in the Mini-Cooper (Honda)


----------



## MicroRacerM18

I will be there for cooper and F10.


----------



## dragrace

chuck in indy said:


> I'm hearing of a track 20 minutes south of Beech Grove where the 12th scale guys ran off to, any truth to this? Word has it that "supposedly" they showed back up at slots to run Wednesday but since they bailed a couple weeks back the wednesday night program was changed to Slash and SC10 trucks. There were none of the local 12th scale racers at the Rug on Sunday... Are the 12th scale guys fickle or what? Do they not like keeping company with us touring car guys and want the facility / track all to themselves? I actually bought a 12th scale in hopes to run in a week or two but I'll be damned if I'm going to spread myself even thinner with a 3rd track. What in the world am I going to do when Hobby Town starts up parking lot racing?


No I don't think we want it to ourself. I have been busy lately but I think the rules are causing some problems. I don't have any issue with them but I have heard rumors. 

Yes some of us quit going to slots. I quit going because I got tired of having to redo the track each week. They would build a so called road course track but it's more like an oval so I switched to Marion County.

Indy for about 20yrs has always had a tough time supporting on-road and it will probably always be off and on.

I wont be there this sunday but I should be there on Thursday and Sunday going forward....

Steve Dunn


----------



## rockin_bob13

*G.o.a.t.*

We all dumbed down our speedos tonight in VTA. Lugnuts came out on top to win the first ever GOAT award. Very close racing. Good job and congratulations GC.


----------



## BadSign

Really enjoyed the slower VTA action tonight. Idf this is what the new rules will give us, It should be great. I actually passed Smith, got inside position on Cordell, and at one point closed right up on Cobb in the infield! Still slowest out there, but the speed disparity was much closer. Good racing tonight guys.

BTW, I'm not sure what happened, but I think I stuck Indy in the wall on the main straight during heat 1. If thatwas my fault, I'm sorry. Not used to racing door to door with you fast guys.


----------



## Railroader

I have a quick question: 

Often times I do not know when I am stepping on people's toes or bothering people and I want to make sure I don't do that. Lately the track layouts have been not to my liking, they have been a bit too fast and simple. _Clearly, this is a personal preference of mine and completely my opinion._ Some of you may love it, I respect that. *The main question*: Am I offending anyone when I step in and try to modify the layout? What kind of layout do you like?

A little background info:
Doug, and the rest of the Indy Slots crew are fine with us setting up the layout. Actually, they prefer it. Indy Slots is not like most tracks and runs a pretty relaxed race night. The racers have a lot of say in the rules, and we are also allowed to layout the track.

Bottom Line: I really want everyone to have a great time, and I REALLY do not want to offend anyone. My primary goal is to make sure Doug has a successful business and that I always have a place to race. Indy Slots is doing pretty good business-wise, most nights have a dozen or so racers, with Saturdays being the big numbers night.


----------



## THE READER

as for myself . i dont mind. in fact i appreciate yours and anybody else input . . when i get there on friday night . the track is usually all ready set up . so i just leave it alone . but i agree with you, that some time the track is to fast . so if anyone has any input on what would make the track better , go for it . ill be glad to jump in and help you change it. my two cents 
bob yelle


----------



## BigShow4u

although i am not racing VTA yet, i do a lot of off road racing and i prefer more technical type layouts. Anyone can go fast in a straight line but it takes a great driver to make in through a technical course. If i am not mistaken, I believe that is what VTA is supposed to be about. Who is the best driver and who earns the win.To "fight" to see who top dog is.

if someone wants to jump in and offer there opinion that's fine with me. The more information that is given, the more you understand what others may think as well.


----------



## BadSign

I didn't see the original layout last night, but enjoyed the new one. I particularly liked the small "s" leading to the start line. Having a sweeper leading into the straight is better then one at the end, in my opinion. Nice job, RR


----------



## Railroader

THE READER said:


> as for myself . i dont mind. in fact i appreciate yours and anybody else input . . when i get there on friday night . the track is usually all ready set up . so i just leave it alone . but i agree with you, that some time the track is to fast . so if anyone has any input on what would make the track better , go for it . ill be glad to jump in and help you change it. my two cents
> bob yelle


Huge thanks to you for helping me straighten it out last night Bob.


----------



## Railroader

BigShow4u said:


> Anyone can go fast in a straight line ...


Not most of my kids! :lol: Fortee was using most the the straits last night. I need to get her some time on the PS3 for the hand-eye coordination thing.


----------



## BigShow4u

Railroader said:


> Not most of my kids! :lol: Fortee was using most the the straits last night. I need to get her some time on the PS3 for the hand-eye coordination thing.


Ok, Almost everyone :lol:


----------



## Railroader

I know what you mean, just picking on ya.

I have thought about oval for some of my kids, but we can really only do Fridays, and nowhere near here does oval on Fridays.


----------



## BigShow4u

yea, my son isn't quite there yet. he's only 2 (3 in march) and i am teaching him the parts of the car now. He LOVES to watch but just can't let him walk around. if he notices that a car crashed, he would just run and flip it back over wether there are other cars running or not. so for now we have to hold onto him.


----------



## MicroRacerM18

I have no complaints with track layout. That said, I feel like we have just been running variations of the same track. I hate to criticize if I have no solution or can't help solve things. I wish I could get there earlier to help with layout. I may try to sketch a few ideas and see what happens.

I prefer technical to fast tracks. I prefer the challenge even if my finishing place is typically farther back. I need to learn how to not overdrive.


----------



## BigShow4u

what is the outside dimensions of the track? How wide do they run the lanes?

i can make up some track designs on my free time.


----------



## BadSign

36' by 65', with a corner lopped off. There's a blank track map somewhere on this thread, I'll look for it...


----------



## BadSign

Found it


----------



## microed

Railroader said:


> I have a quick question:
> 
> Often times I do not know when I am stepping on people's toes or bothering people and I want to make sure I don't do that. Lately the track layouts have been not to my liking, they have been a bit too fast and simple. _Clearly, this is a personal preference of mine and completely my opinion._ Some of you may love it, I respect that. *The main question*: Am I offending anyone when I step in and try to modify the layout? What kind of layout do you like?


You are not offending me. I think they (track layouts) have been a bit too easy. It does not hurt to have an easier track every now and then, but the last three have been too easy. Railroader, your adjusting the the track layouts has been quite helpful. Several years ago, I used to build all of the onroad track layouts there. I would go by Thursday evening and build the track for Friday. I would be willing to do that again along with any help if anyone is interested. 

There has been some 8 second or so laps in mini-cooper lately and that is a bit to quick of a lap time. I think a layout that allows the fast guys to turn a 11 second or so lap would be more fun.


----------



## BigShow4u

BadSign said:


> Found it


i remember seeing that before! Just didn't remember where. :lol:

What's the lane width they try to keep? 5 ft?


----------



## THE READER

the only problem that i see, the track has to be big enough for the vta , and the rcgt, and formula cars to run on . and when we do that , then the track becomes to big and easy for the cooper. . we have to find a mid size track to suite every one.


----------



## MicroRacerM18

THE READER said:


> the only problem that i see, the track has to be big enough for the vta , and the rcgt, and formula cars to run on . and when we do that , then the track becomes to big and easy for the cooper. . we have to find a mid size track to suite every one.


I agree, it will be a balancing act. 

We talked before about this and a 5 or 6-foot lane width was thought to be best for the VTA and RCGT cars. I think Bob C. was the one who mentioned the lane width requirement before. 

If we are running 8-10 coopers in a race wider lans may be beneficial for us as well.


----------



## rockin_bob13

The (what I call) "Superman" (big S thru the middle) layout has always been fun to drive, easy on cars, and not too fast. There is only so much you can do with the pole. 

Although it's not a ROAR track, their guidelines are 6' lanes for 1/12th scale and 8' lanes for 1/10th onroad. If the track is 33' wide, that would be 4 lanes @8' wide for 1/10 which is pretty much what we end up with.

But I think the track is 30' wide which makes 4 lanes @ 7 1/2' wide which can get tight, but fun.


----------



## rockin_bob13

*lanes*

You can't make a 5th lane. They have to be an even number to go out and come back. 2 lanes, 4 lanes, 6 lanes, etc....

And there is no room for 6. 4, tops.


----------



## BadSign

It was perfect for micro cars, but NOOOOOOOOOOO, everyone has to run 1/10th...


----------



## microed

Keep in mind that coopers are 1/10th scale just as VTA and the other classes that are currently running on Friday night. It is very difficult to make a track for 1/18th and 1/10th scale as we used to do in the past. Building a track fun for all the classes running on Friday night should be the goal as always. No track layout will make everyone happy, but as others have said, the goal should be to strike a balance.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here are the Race results for Friday 01/15/2010

HPI F10 (Silvercan) - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....2....30...5m11.195..*Tom Johnson*
....2....1....29...5m05.650..Doug James
....3....3....11...5m11.244..Steve Larracey

Mini Cooper - Novice Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....x....xx...xmxx.xxx..*Musu*
....2....x....xx...xmxx.xxx..Sam VanderVeen
....3....x....xx...xmxx.xxx..Fortee

Mini Cooper - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....5....30...5m02.293..*Chuck Ray*
....2....9....30...5m04.681..Brian Smith
....3....2....30...5m07.931..Bob Yelle
....4....4....27...5m05.613..Doug James
....5....1....26...5m04.134..Tom Johnson
....6....6....23...5m06.565..Brock Ecevit
....7....7....23...5m08.464..Steve Larracey
....8....8....22...5m02.965..Tom Suttles
....9....3....22...5m09.859..Ed Reynolds

VTA - A1 Main (5 minutes)
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....36...5m05.428..*Greg Cobb*
....2....4....36...5m08.161..Bob Cordell
....3....2....35...5m01.441..Steve Martin
....4....3....33...5m04.886..Brian VanderVeen
....5....5....27...4m13.619..Brian Smith

VTA - A2 Main (3 minutes)
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....21...3m02.305..*Greg Cobb*
....2....2....21...3m05.638..Steve Martin
....3....5....21...3m07.222..Brian Smith
....4....4....20...3m03.006..Bob Cordell
....5....3....19...3m02.128..Brian VanderVeen

VTA Combined Results
57 laps..8m07.733..*Greg Cobb*
56 laps..8m09.079..Steve Martin
56 laps..8m11.167..Bob Cordell
52 laps..8m08.014..Brian VanderVeen
47 laps..7m20.891..Brian SMith

RCGT (17.5/Lipo) - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
No entries -(2 practiced)


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I should add that I did not get the print-out of the Mini Cooper Novice A-Main. I believe that Musu won and ? VanderVeen came in 2nd, and one of Tom's kids came in 3rd. Feel free to correct me and I'll fix the results post.


----------



## Crptracer

BadSign said:


> It was perfect for micro cars, but NOOOOOOOOOOO, everyone has to run 1/10th...


 Some things NEVER change^^^^Geee's let it go:beatdeadhorse:isnt this your 3rd season to beat that horse....Maybe you can start the VTA micro craze...:wave:


----------



## BadSign

IndyRC_Racer said:


> I should add that I did not get the print-out of the Mini Cooper Novice A-Main. I believe that Musu won and ? VanderVeen came in 2nd, and one of Tom's kids came in 3rd. Feel free to correct me and I'll fix the results post.


That was correct, Musu 1st, Sam 2nd, not sure who had the 3rd car.



Crptracer said:


> Some things NEVER change^^^^Geee's let it go:beatdeadhorse:isnt this your 3rd season to beat that horse....Maybe you can start the VTA micro craze...:wave:


I'll keeping kicking that dead horse, sooner or later he'll come back to life.
Plus it always gets a fun response from you.


----------



## Railroader

How 'bout those foam tires classes Steve?


----------



## Railroader

BadSign said:


> ... not sure who had the 3rd car.


Fortee.


----------



## Crptracer

Railroader said:


> How 'bout those foam tires classes Steve?


 Well I leave for awhile and everything falls apart.....


----------



## Railroader

I'm sure we can get a 1/18th TC somewhere for you.


----------



## Railroader

Picked up yet another M-03 kit today!!! :woohoo:

Seriously, I needed a new body, tires, and motor. 

For another $20 I got enough spare parts and ESC for a couple more weeks.


----------



## BadSign

YOU, my friend are the Roger Penske of mini-coopers. Just without the wins:tongue:


----------



## Lugnutz

BadSign said:


> YOU, my friend are the Roger Penske of mini-coopers. Just without the wins:tongue:


Thats funny stuff!!:lol::lol: And one more:lol:


----------



## Railroader

BadSign said:


> YOU, my friend are the Roger Penske of mini-coopers. Just without the wins:tongue:


Possibly like Andretti-Green?


----------



## BadSign

Maybe, but also more like Dick Simon Racing...now that's a throwback reference for ya!


----------



## Railroader

Andretti-Green is the only team I know with a lot of cars in the races, but very little wins. Plus I have a (couple) female driver(s).

Hopefully I will have a Fiat to compete with Smith this Friday. Pearl White.

Also, we will be trying Tamiya wheels and tires for the HPI F10 class. We were successful with running VTA tires last week, it changed everything. But VTA tires are expensive and we want the cheapest options for this class.


----------



## BadSign

Will that be the foam? or are these tires for the F201?


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

The HPI F10 uses standard touring car hexes, so I think they are going to try some of the Mini Cooper wheels. I thought the VTA wheels looked good on the HPI F10 cars. The only real issue I saw was that the HPI VTA rear wheels tend to expand/balloon if they are worn out. This was causing a bit of tire rub on the lexan body. I also saw Tom traction roll around a high speed corner, but I bet that he didn't lower his ride height after switching to the VTA tires.

I want to draw some positive attention to the Indy Slots HPI F10 racers for their efforts. They are trying to build a fun AND inexpensive class. They are currently exploring different tire options for the traction levels at Indy Slots, but other than that they have kept the cars box stock. They are also trying to keep the electronics inexpensive by using Silvercan motors, inexpensive servos, and budget minded speed controls. I have driven Tom's F10 and it is more than fast enough to have fun at Indy Slots.

The best part about the HPI F10 in stock configuration is that it appears to be a very durable kit. Also, it is nice to see some open wheel r/c racing in Indy!

If you are interested in this class, here is a link on HPI's website for the F10 manual (http://www.hpiracing.co.jp/contents/customer/instructions/ep/102850.pdf).


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

A few racers have been interested in running 1/12 on-road on Friday. I have not had a chance to set my car back up (need to find the motor side pods & steering servo). Please post if you are interested in running your 1/12 scale on Fridays.

----------
*On-Road Racing at Indy Slots Friday 01/22/2010*​*NOW USING CRC CLIK-TRAK BARRIERS!!*​
Current Classes include....
*Vintage Trans Am, Mini Coopers, 17.5 TC(RCGT)*​
*Racing starts at 7pm. Please call in your entry if running late.*

On-road practice every Thursday evening!!

Indy Slots Inc 
317-787-7568 
5135 S Emerson Ave, 
Indianapolis, IN 46237
(http://www.mapquest.com/maps?address=5135+S+Emerson+Ave,+&zipcode=46237)​
Projected roll call for Friday 01/22/2010.

*RCGT*
Projected 2+ (2 practiced last week)

*1/12 Vehicles*
Projected 2?

*1/18 & 1/16 Vehicles*
Projected?

*F1/Indycar/HPI F10*
Projected 3 (3 cars last week)

*Mini Coopers*
Projected 7+ (12 cars last week!)

*VTA:*
Projected 6+ (5 cars last week)


----------



## THE READER

ill be out to indy slots tonight to set up the track for tomorrow . can use some help to make the track just the right size. not to big , not to small, not to fast , not to tight


----------



## BadSign

IndyRC_Racer said:


> I want to draw some positive attention to the Indy Slots HPI F10 racers for their efforts. They are trying to build a fun AND inexpensive class. They are currently exploring different tire options for the traction levels at Indy Slots, but other than that they have kept the cars box stock. They are also trying to keep the electronics inexpensive by using Silvercan motors, inexpensive servos, and budget minded speed controls. I have driven Tom's F10 and it is more than fast enough to have fun at Indy Slots.


I also like the open wheel racing. I'd like to see a way both the Tamiya F-series and HPI's F10 can compete together. They're fairly similar as it is, being straight axle designs. If we could agree on a couple rubber tire compounds (or foam), we should be able to pull it off.


----------



## THE READER

well guys!!! , . i was at indy slots tonight and me and doug and two other guys tried our best to come up with a track to fit coopers and vta . i think we failed !!!. when you guys go to the track tomorrow , youll have to adjust the track to your liking.=.
i will be there to help you.. 
it seams that there is only so many tracks that you can make out of the track parts that we have . 
the track that is up as of now . is open and fast at the north end and very tight and slow at the south end. 

sorry for the mess i left ya


----------



## microed

THE READER said:


> well guys!!! , . i was at indy slots tonight and me and doug and two other guys tried our best to come up with a track to fit coopers and vta .


Sorry I did not see your earlier post until now. If I had, I would have come to help. Maybe next week?


----------



## Railroader

BadSign said:


> Will that be the foam? or are these tires for the F201?


As IndyRC says below, we are trying Tamiya Mini Cooper tires. If that doesn't work we'll probably try some cheap spec TC rubber tires.



IndyRC_Racer said:


> The HPI F10 uses standard touring car hexes, so I think they are going to try some of the Mini Cooper wheels. I thought the VTA wheels looked good on the HPI F10 cars. The only real issue I saw was that the HPI VTA rear wheels tend to expand/balloon if they are worn out. This was causing a bit of tire rub on the lexan body. I also saw Tom traction roll around a high speed corner, but I bet that he didn't lower his ride height after switching to the VTA tires.


Yes, I probably will have to adjust ride height. Also a much thicker grease on the friction plate as my car was twisting way too much.



IndyRC_Racer said:


> The best part about the HPI F10 in stock configuration is that it appears to be a very durable kit.


I can read between the lines here!!! We all know what you're saying!!!



BadSign said:


> I also like the open wheel racing. I'd like to see a way both the Tamiya F-series and HPI's F10 can compete together. They're fairly similar as it is, being straight axle designs. If we could agree on a couple rubber tire compounds (or foam), we should be able to pull it off.


They aren't even close. Out of the box with the kit set-up, the cheapest Tamiya F kit is faster than VTA even in the hands of a hack driver (me!!!). The HPI is still slightly slower than the Mini Coopers. Perhaps if you put every HPI hop-up on the F10s you may get it to compete with the most basic stock F103, but I still doubt it. The HPI is just that cheaply made. And as IndyRC said, we are trying to make this a super cheap class. The cheapest servos, the cheapest ESCs, and the cheapest motors. It's still a blast.

I still have my F103 and would love to run that. Brock (newer mini cooper racer) mentioned being interested in racing the F103/4s. Just by running Tamiya TCS rules for that class you have tons of options with servos, ESCs, and batteries.



IndyRC_Racer said:


> I want to draw some positive attention to the Indy Slots HPI F10 racers for their efforts. They are trying to build a fun AND inexpensive class. They are currently exploring different tire options for the traction levels at Indy Slots, but other than that they have kept the cars box stock. They are also trying to keep the electronics inexpensive by using Silvercan motors, inexpensive servos, and budget minded speed controls. I have driven Tom's F10 and it is more than fast enough to have fun at Indy Slots.


Thanks Brian.
Here's the basic setups we are working with:
Box stock HPI F10 - no hop ups or modifications to chassis
<$15 servo
Tamiya TEU-101BK or Novak XRS ESC
Tamiya Silver Can motor - TCS legal
... And of course we are still experimenting with tires.


----------



## Railroader

The boys will be with me tonight, Victor and Alsah, running Mini Coopers.

I'll have the HPI F10, 1/12th, and Mini Cooper with a new shell.



THE READER said:


> well guys!!! , . i was at indy slots tonight and me and doug and two other guys tried our best to come up with a track to fit coopers and vta . i think we failed !!!. when you guys go to the track tomorrow , youll have to adjust the track to your liking.=.
> i will be there to help you..
> it seams that there is only so many tracks that you can make out of the track parts that we have .
> the track that is up as of now . is open and fast at the north end and very tight and slow at the south end.
> 
> sorry for the mess i left ya


I can't be there until 5:45 or so. Certainly, if we put our heads together we can come up with a decent layout tonight.


----------



## Railroader

IndyRC_Racer said:


> A few racers have been interested in running 1/12 on-road on Friday. I have not had a chance to set my car back up (need to find the motor side pods & steering servo). Please post if you are interested in running your 1/12 scale on Fridays.


What kit are you using? I have a couple side plates for a AE 12l4.

I am interested in 1/12th. Not super serious about it. But I could be. I am still running 4-cell 17.5


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I basically have 12L3 t-plate car. I dug through a box of pan car parts and found the IRS side pod plates and a mini JR servo. I've got a GTB without lipo cut-off, a Novak 17.5 SS, and I think some 4200 Nihms. I'll see if I can put it back together.

The only real issue I will have with that car is tires. I need to true some tires up at some point.


----------



## Railroader

IndyRC_Racer said:


> I need to true some tires up at some point.


And this is why I hate foam.

Doug had some pre-trued tires new-in-box last week. The compound worked great for me.


----------



## Railroader

HPI F10 with Mini Cooper tires.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here are the Race results for Friday 01/22/2010

HPI F10 (Silvercan) - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1.║..1....29...5m03.608..*Steve Larracey*
....2.║..3....29...5m05.040..Doug James
....3.║..2....24...5m06.285..Tom Johnson

Mini Cooper - Novice Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....22...5m06.702..*Victor Killen*
....2....3....16...5m02.119..Ben James
....3....2....09...2m45.836..Alsah Mehn

Mini Cooper - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....30...5m00.280..*Bob Yelle*
....2....5....29...5m01.890..Ed Reynolds
....3....4....29...5m04.567..Chuck Ray
....4....2....29...5m06.576..Brian Smith
....5....3....26...5m03.098..Tom Johnson
....6....6....26...5m06.488..Doug James
....7....7....25...5m09.206..Steve Larracey
....8....8....xx...xmxx.xxx..Tom SUttles (DNS)

VTA - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....3....55...8m00.986..*Greg Cobb*
....2....1....55...8m01.298..Bob Cordell
....3....2....55...8m02.292..Brian Smith
....4....4....54...8m07.961..Steve Martin
....5....5....46...8m09.750..Steve Larracey

RCGT (17.5/Lipo) - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
No entries -(1 practiced)


----------



## Railroader

I didn't realize we got that many laps with the HPI F10 cars. Not too bad considering we still haven't figured out how to get them to have any traction.

Next week, back to VTA tires. Possibly slicks to at least look F1-ish.


----------



## Railroader

I'd also like to point out that I was leading (just let me thing it ok?) when my arch-nemesis Doug James took me out of the race for at least three laps by driving me straight into the wall at the end of the sweeper. "Vengeance shall be mine".

Also, it took 8 of us (2 workers and 6 stupervisors), but we got a pretty good layout last night. Fast in the right areas, slow in the right areas, and lots of passing opportunity spots.


----------



## THE READER

-------


----------



## BadSign

Railroader said:


> I didn't realize we got that many laps with the HPI F10 cars. Not too bad considering we still haven't figured out how to get them to have any traction.
> 
> Next week, back to VTA tires. Possibly slicks to at least look F1-ish.


Have you guys tried the option HPI Tires- Bridgestone S? I read they work much better.


----------



## BigShow4u

looking for info on the Legends class? Found a ad for one and watched a vid on youtube from indy slots and looks like fun.


----------



## Railroader

BigShow4u said:


> looking for info on the Legends class? Found a ad for one and watched a vid on youtube from indy slots and looks like fun.


Sundays at 1pm and Tuesdays at 7pm.


----------



## BigShow4u

I was gonna come down to watch and ask ? but my wife has to work.

What motor, batt (6cell,4cell,Lipo) Rules.
Is there a site or thread that has these rules?


----------



## Railroader

BigShow4u said:


> I was gonna come down to watch and ask ? but my wife has to work.
> 
> What motor, batt (6cell,4cell,Lipo) Rules.
> Is there a site or thread that has these rules?


Not sure what the exact rules are, but I think:
Tamiya Black Can motor
4-cell NiMH 4600 mAh limit

There's a thread on hobbytalk, but I think that it is pretty dead lately. It is in the oval section on here.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

*Colts Miami Bound!!*╔


----------



## Railroader

IndyRC_Racer said:


> I basically have 12L3 t-plate car. I dug through a box of pan car parts and found the IRS side pod plates and a mini JR servo. I've got a GTB without lipo cut-off, a Novak 17.5 SS, and I think some 4200 Nihms. I'll see if I can put it back together.
> 
> The only real issue I will have with that car is tires. I need to true some tires up at some point.


Good news, Speedzone has released a 1S LiPo saddle pack for us t-bar guys.


----------



## microed

Railroader said:


> Also, it took 8 of us (2 workers and 6 stupervisors), but we got a pretty good layout last night. Fast in the right areas, slow in the right areas, and lots of passing opportunity spots.


I agree 100% and would like to that those who worked on the track layout this past Friday. :thumbsup:


----------



## Crptracer

I have 3sets of rear and 2 sets of front VTA tires and wheels glued 8 spoke black wheels will trade for RCGT 2 sets of frnt and rears...Xpattern prefered


----------



## MicroRacerM18

After Brian pointed out the amount of flex we had in the F10s I got to thinking about trying the box tires again. Maybe for one race on Friday I will try that.

Yes the HPI option tires would probably work for the F10, but they come to about $60 for a full set (tires & rims). We are hoping to find something less expensive, if possible.


----------



## BadSign

Didn't realize they were that much- I don't blame you for looking for an alternative!


----------



## Railroader

They are $63 (+shipping) for a full set, and only available directly from HPI at this time.


----------



## KyleJ

Having no tires (my stock ones are messed up) and a cheaper ESC is all that is keeping me from running my F10 at slots. Rear end vibrates a bit less now, but I'll have to see how it handles it. I'm going to try and make it there this Friday (for real this time).


----------



## BigShow4u

how many LiPo 3800mAh batt's would be safe to have for a typical VTA race night?

incase the electronics matter I use Havok 2s ESC, 17.5 SS, Spektrum Pro Rx.

Thanks,
Scott C.


----------



## BadSign

BigShow4u said:


> how many LiPo 3800mAh batt's would be safe to have for a typical VTA race night?
> 
> incase the electronics matter I use Havok 2s ESC, 17.5 SS, Spektrum Pro Rx.
> 
> Thanks,
> Scott C.


Just 1. The motor is 21.5, though.


----------



## BigShow4u

BadSign said:


> Just 1. The motor is 21.5, though.


i just now realized what i said. LOL I do have a 21.5.

I traded my 17.5 for a 21.5 just a couple of day ago. 

Thanks


----------



## DestructoFox

Man, I would love to get down to Slots again sometime soon, I haven't been there in ages to run VTA. Work always has me working Friday nights. I am really anxious to see the HPI F10 class on track. I've been staying up to date with results posted online. I'm sad to see the turnouts so low (except minis seem to be doing just fine). I get the feeling that Slots' small size has something to do with it, and with that, it being catered to the smaller/slower classes like the minis and VTA. Maybe I'm wrong? 

I'd like to hear the thoughts/comments from people who race there more often.


----------



## 1BrownGuy

Yeah your wrong... size of the track has nothing to do with it because we have over a 100 entrys in a slash class on staurdays. Id say it was something else....moreless driver related.


----------



## trerc

1BrownGuy said:


> Yeah your wrong... size of the track has nothing to do with it because we have over a 100 entrys in a slash class on staurdays. Id say it was something else....moreless driver related.


Wow, the carpet was already in pretty rough shape before, I bet it looks real sweet now...


----------



## BadSign

Messages like that don't encourage people to come and race. Doug's thrown a lot of money into this place in the past 5 years- 3 carpet tracks, wooden driver stands, computer systems, PA, click-track barriers, etc. Until the other track came to town last November, Indy Slots was the onlypermanent carpet track in Central Indiana since HTUN closed about 8 years ago.


----------



## trerc

BadSign said:


> Messages like that don't encourage people to come and race. Doug's thrown a lot of money into this place in the past 5 years- 3 carpet tracks, wooden driver stands, computer systems, PA, click-track barriers, etc. Until the other track came to town last November, Indy Slots was the onlypermanent carpet track in Central Indiana since HTUN closed about 8 years ago.


Is it not a fact?

It was nothing personal against slots. I have raced there several times and it is a nice facility but I didn't really think my post was outta line. Doug's getting 100 entries on Saturday with the slash guys, sounds to me like there's still plenty of new blood racing there.


----------



## BadSign

I race there myself (obviously), and I've raced on worse carpet. None of the VTA guys complain about it. Brownguy is right, the reason for the drop in attendance was a personal choice from a few guys. Some of them aren't racing any carpet right now- just dirt.

Slots made a decision to get new barriers, and it was a good call. I think if you ask the racers, they'd rather have the click-track then new carpet.


----------



## 1BrownGuy

trerc said:


> Wow, the carpet was already in pretty rough shape before, I bet it looks real sweet now...


Yes Sir you are correct....but thats what happens unfortunately with alot of people racing.

Things happen to the carpet but it can be changed drivers attitudes cant.


----------



## DestructoFox

I totally forgot about the Short Course racing happening on Saturdays. Being a VTA racer, I was just focused on Fridays with my post, my bad. I'll see if I can check out the racing on Saturday before work, can't imagine what it looks like with that many people there.


----------



## trerc

BadSign said:


> I race there myself (obviously), and I've raced on worse carpet. None of the VTA guys complain about it. Brownguy is right, the reason for the drop in attendance was a personal choice from a few guys. Some of them aren't racing any carpet right now- just dirt.
> 
> Slots made a decision to get new barriers, and it was a good call. I think if you ask the racers, they'd rather have the click-track then new carpet.


I agree that the click track is very nice and much better than the old wooden barriers. Like I said my post wasn't personal just more fact than anything. My cars all have full suspension and I would like to get down more on Friday nights to race if traffic wasn't such a nightmare for me. Doug does have a nice place and I'm glad attendance is up in some classes.


----------



## BigShow4u

I remember when indy slots didn't have ANY tracks, we just raced slotcars. So just having another track that is close to me is great. Even if it is not the most pristine track, at least there is another one to choose from.

Now my problem is what track to race at! :lol:
this tax check can't get here fast enough


----------



## Railroader

KyleJ said:


> Having no tires (my stock ones are messed up) and a cheaper ESC is all that is keeping me from running my F10 at slots. Rear end vibrates a bit less now, but I'll have to see how it handles it. I'm going to try and make it there this Friday (for real this time).


Do you have any rubber touring car tires you can slap on there? We're still working out the tire issue. 

You can race with whatever tires you want for now. I'm going to try HPI RCGT tires this week.


----------



## BadSign

trerc said:


> I agree that the click track is very nice and much better than the old wooden barriers. Like I said my post wasn't personal just more fact than anything. My cars all have full suspension and I would like to get down more on Friday nights to race if traffic wasn't such a nightmare for me. Doug does have a nice place and I'm glad attendance is up in some classes.


I may have read to much in to your post myself- can never judge tone on the internet I guess. Didn't mean it personally. 

Yes Virginia, we can all get along! Or something like that.


----------



## microed

Indy Slots smaller track size has always been part of the appeal to myself. I find racing at huge tracks rather boring. Huge tracks are more about horsepower and less about driving. It is much easier to run three wide on a track with 10-12 foot lanes versus a track with 7-8 foot lanes. Just like some NASCAR fans would rather have tickets to a race at Bristol, and some would rather have tickets for Daytona.


----------



## Railroader

microed said:


> Indy Slots smaller track size has always been part of the appeal to myself. I find racing at huge tracks rather boring. Huge tracks are more about horsepower and less about driving. It is much easier to run three wide on a track with 10-12 foot lanes versus a track with 7-8 foot lanes. Just like some NASCAR fans would rather have tickets to a race at Bristol, and some would rather have tickets for Daytona.


Well said, Ed.


----------



## indymodz

Hello folks...
I race on Saturdays(SCT's) when I can and I was there from about 11am until about 6pm last Saturday and had a blast, definitely some good racing and the track layout was excellent!!! 

I have been considering getting into the RCGT class. I have a tc5 on the way(to good a deal to pass up), can you give me any info on the class and also anything I may need to make the tc5 competitive. Links to info are fine with me too:thumbsup:


----------



## Railroader

Here's class we should all race. There's no way we wouldn't be smiling the whole five minutes.

M-04 VW Beetles!!!


----------



## microed

Railroader said:


> Here's class we should all race. There's no way we wouldn't be smiling the whole five minutes.
> 
> M-04 VW Beetles!!!


That is really cool! That looks very scale. Those wheels really complete the package.


----------



## Railroader

microed said:


> That is really cool! That looks very scale. Those wheels really complete the package.


Thanks, I'll bring it to the track Friday for a few laps (as long as everyone drives real -s l o w- around it.)


----------



## BigShow4u

indymodz said:


> Hello folks...
> I race on Saturdays(SCT's) when I can and I was there from about 11am until about 6pm last Saturday and had a blast, definitely some good racing and the track layout was excellent!!!
> 
> I have been considering getting into the RCGT class. I have a tc5 on the way(to good a deal to pass up), can you give me any info on the class and also anything I may need to make the tc5 competitive. Links to info are fine with me too:thumbsup:


Here is what info i could find about RCGT. hope this helps.

http://www.hpiracing.com/rcgt/

you could also do Vintage Trans Am


----------



## j21moss

Railroader said:


> Thanks, I'll bring it to the track Friday for a few laps (as long as everyone drives real -s l o w- around it.)


Tom.. looks very kewl but racing them??looks like alot of yellow flags for lots of debris on the track... But I do like that!!!! Herbie would be proud!!!


----------



## BadSign

indymodz said:


> Hello folks...
> I race on Saturdays(SCT's) when I can and I was there from about 11am until about 6pm last Saturday and had a blast, definitely some good racing and the track layout was excellent!!!
> 
> I have been considering getting into the RCGT class. I have a tc5 on the way(to good a deal to pass up), can you give me any info on the class and also anything I may need to make the tc5 competitive. Links to info are fine with me too:thumbsup:


For the TC5, get your belts as loose possible, 35wt oil, soft springs, and low roll centers(low settings for your lower a-arms)

The 4495 tire seems most popular (belted pro compound), and the body is almost wide open, minus the standard "racing" bodies (Mazda6/Stratus/DNA/LTC/R9-F,R) available from protoform or HPI. 



j21moss said:


> Tom.. looks very kewl but racing them??looks like alot of yellow flags for lots of debris on the track... But I do like that!!!! Herbie would be proud!!!


Tom never met a car he didn't like.


----------



## Railroader

j21moss said:


> Tom.. looks very kewl but racing them??looks like alot of yellow flags for lots of debris on the track... But I do like that!!!! Herbie would be proud!!!


If everyone spent as much time on their car body as I did on that one, I assure you, there'd be very little crashing!

We'll get right on the VW Beetle class right after we start the 1/14th scale Semi-Truck class. We only need two more semis!!! TCS rules with full sound and lights!

I think I am going crazy.


----------



## Railroader

BadSign said:


> Tom never met a car he didn't like.


RJ Speed Legends. Ugh. Fun bodies to paint though. I made $75 painting one.


----------



## DestructoFox

Had you guys thought about trying the Tamiya F201 wheels/tires yet? I see that you can get a full set for about $30 on Tower.


----------



## Railroader

DestructoFox said:


> Had you guys thought about trying the Tamiya F201 wheels/tires yet? I see that you can get a full set for about $30 on Tower.


Not yet, I thought they were more expensive than that (they used to be). What's the traction like for those? I'm assuming pretty good.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

There are 3 different F201 compounds.

- Kit compound is very soft and wears out quickly.
- "A" compound seemed to be the best choice for carpet racing and asphalt when track temps were under 100 degrees F
- "B" compound works best on high traction carpet and asphalt when track temps were over 100 degrees F

I have a few F201 wheels that the F10 drivers can try out. I was experimenting with inserts, so I'll try to find the wheels with stock foam inserts. I believe that I saw a post somewhere online saying that the F201 plastic wheels were a similar dimension to the F10 as well.


----------



## Railroader

IndyRC_Racer said:


> I have a few F201 wheels that the F10 drivers can try out.


That would be AWESOME.


----------



## Scott04C5

Tom J. are you still looking for radios? I have a Losi radio that came with my 1/18 slider that I will let go really cheap.


----------



## Railroader

Scott04C5 said:


> Tom J. are you still looking for radios? I have a Losi radio that came with my 1/18 slider that I will let go really cheap.


You are about one month too late. I bought a Losi 1/24th Crawler and it came with a 2.4 radio.

But then again... how cheap we talkin'? PM me please!!!


----------



## BigShow4u

well, looks like i am gonna race the legends class too! :lol:

picked up one on e-bay for $31.










any tips for this class?


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

*On-Road Racing at Indy Slots Friday 01/29/2010*​*NOW USING CRC CLIK-TRAK BARRIERS!!*​
Current Classes include....
*Vintage Trans Am, Mini Coopers, 17.5 TC(RCGT)*​
*Racing starts at 7pm. Please call in your entry if running late.*

On-road practice every Thursday evening!!

Indy Slots Inc 
317-787-7568 
5135 S Emerson Ave, 
Indianapolis, IN 46237
(http://www.mapquest.com/maps?address=5135+S+Emerson+Ave,+&zipcode=46237)​
Projected roll call for Friday 01/29/2010.

*RCGT*
Projected ?

*1/12 Vehicles*
Projected ?

*1/18 & 1/16 Vehicles*
Projected?

*F1/Indycar/HPI F10*
Projected 4 (3 cars last week)

*Mini Coopers*
Projected 7+ (11 cars last week!)

*VTA:*
Projected 3 (5 cars last week)


----------



## MicroRacerM18

I'll be there for F10 and VTA :thumbsup:


----------



## Railroader

MicroRacerM18 said:


> I'll be there for F10 and VTA :thumbsup:


Wat? No mini Coopers?

I'll have the boys with me again. Girls decided to stay home for movie night.

So, I'll be a little late, probably around 6pm.

Oh, 3 Mini Coopers and 1 F10.


----------



## THE READER

well guys we have a lot of work looking at us tomorrow night. i was out there tonight to set up my new car, but there were only trucks there, and the track was still set up from weds night , with jumps . so we have to take all that down , and build up our track 

that sucks


----------



## BadSign

No kids for me tomorrow night, so I'll be in for VTA and Coopers. I know Railroader may have a heart attack over that announcement


----------



## Railroader

Railroader said:


> I'll have the boys with me again. Girls decided to stay home for movie night.


CORRECTION: I'll have the girls. But the same number of Mini Coopers and F10s.



THE READER said:


> well guys we have a lot of work looking at us tomorrow night. i was out there tonight to set up my new car, but there were only trucks there, and the track was still set up from weds night , with jumps . so we have to take all that down , and build up our track
> 
> that sucks


Ugh. But luckily, with the change from guys to girls we can be there right at 5pm to help change the layout.



BadSign said:


> No kids for me tomorrow night, so I'll be in for VTA and Coopers. I know Railroader may have a heart attack over that announcement


Do you want to race in the novice class with the girls? (Oh, I know I am going to pay for that one!!!)


----------



## Railroader

Anyone have a 21.5 motor they want to sell cheap? I'd like to join you guys in VTA since you've slowed them down a bit.



THE READER said:


> i was out there tonight to set up my new car,...


Woah, I almost missed this! What new car?


----------



## THE READER

Railroader said:


> Anyone have a 21.5 motor they want to sell cheap? I'd like to join you guys in VTA since you've slowed them down a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> Woah, I almost missed this! What new car?


LOL!! BETWEEN MY MO3 AND THE SPARE PARTS I HAVE FOR THE MO5. I BUILT ANOTHER MO5. AS A TEST CAR OR BACK UP


----------



## Rook-E

I'm in for a little cooper action. I'm finally in town and looking forward to it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rook-E

Railroader-- I have an extra 21.5 that I'll bring tomorrow night.


----------



## Railroader

Rook-E said:


> Railroader-- I have an extra 21.5 that I'll bring tomorrow night.


Cool!


----------



## flywheel93

I have a vta and f10(the body came out terrible) somewhat ready for tomorrow. Hopefully I can make it.


----------



## microed

I should be there by 5pm to race the mini cooper. I would be glad to help build the track if need be.


----------



## KyleJ

Does anybody know the easiest back way to get to Slots during rush hour (coming from Fishers)? I keep spending too much time trying to get off at the Emerson exit.


----------



## Railroader

KyleJ said:


> Does anybody know the easiest back way to get to Slots during rush hour (coming from Fishers)? I keep spending too much time trying to get off at the Emerson exit.


That 465 exit onto Emerson is horrible.

One possible route is to exit at 52 (Brookville Rd.) and take that West to Emerson. You still hit a lot of lights, but you aren't just sitting there on the expressway. I live at the corner of Raymond and Post, and take Raymond to Emerson and it takes me about 10-12 minutes.


----------



## BadSign

Railroader said:


> Do you want to race in the novice class with the girls? (Oh, I know I am going to pay for that one!!!)


I can hardly wait...


----------



## Railroader

BadSign said:


> I can hardly wait...


BRING IT ON!!! [just a little scared]


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

If you are traveling East (coming from the west) on I-465 and get off at the Emerson exit, stick to the right lane. Take a right at the light by Rallys and cut through Lowes/Wal-Mart parking lot. This might save 5 minutes of time sitting at the lights.

If you are traveling West (coming from the NE) on I-465, the highway sometimes gets backed up due to I-65 south. In those cases I've gotten off at the I-74/Southeastern exit and used side streets, but that doesn't save any time as everyone else is doing the same thing. I prefer to be moving than sitting in bumper to bumper.

I travel every Friday from the Pyramids and haven't really found a fool-proof way to avoid traffic if you are heading on the highway. Add to the fact that I sometimes have to go home through the Castleton area and I have to hit 2 of the bad areas in one trip to Slots.

Dealing with Emerson really seems to be the fastest way even though the Wal-Mart light backs everything up


----------



## Railroader

I soldered up a 4-cell NiMH 3800 mAh pack to try in the HPI F10. It feels OK in the house (big house), but it might be too slow at the track. I also have the RCGT tires on it for tonight.

My VTA car is almost ready again. The only body I have had to have the body post holes redrilled and moved, this is the 5th chassis it has sat on so it looks like a past strainer. New body is budgeted. I'll probably start out with a 5.6 FDR tonight and see where I can go from there. It is a chassis I haven't run VTA with before, so I'll probably be doing a lot of testing and tuning.

And lastly, the Mini Cooper's battery connection has been repaired from the devastating blow Doug James inflicted upon it while driving it straight into the boards.


----------



## Railroader

AWESOME night of racing! Thanks for helping me set up the layout tonight Bob Y. It was mostly a R-Oval, but it had some tricky parts. That bump at the scoring loop kept the speeds down a bit.

It was great to get back into VTA again. With everyone toning down the speeds we are getting much more door-to-door racing and not as much gun-n-run racing. Can't wait until the 25.5 motors come out.



Rook-E said:


> Railroader-- I have an extra 21.5 that I'll bring tomorrow night.


Thanks for the trade. I hope you get some use out of that 17.5. The motor you gave me worked great and had a lot of torque. I need to gear up a tooth or two; everyone was pulling away from me in the straight.

The Mini Coopers were FAST tonight. Bob and Chuck were running their own race, with everyone else fighting for third in a completely different race. The girls had a great time in the novice class as always.

And I think we have the HPI Formula F10 class rules pretty ironed out. We're still settling on the battery, I think.

HUGE thanks to Brian Smith [aka. IndyRC_Racer] for the F201 tires tonight. They worked perfectly. We wanted to stick with a rubber tire and they look scale.

Currently we have:
HPI F10 Chassis Kit, stock set up, no modifications.
HPI F10 body - wings optional, body can be trimmed to keep from rubbing on tires/gears
Gearing - kit gears only
Servo - less than $15 retail
Plastic kit bushings, no bearings
Tamiya silver can motor [might be a set up as a handout/swap]
Novak XRS or Tamiya TEU-101BK ESC
*Tamiya F201 tires*
?[Orion 2400 LiPo]?
Any radio


----------



## BadSign

I had a great time, between VTA and Coopers. I am definately going to have to invest in another cooper for myself, so the kids and I can both have one. 

Lots of fun tonight guys, great sportsmanship and a lot of laughs.


----------



## THE READER

the hpi f10 cars looked real good tonight. some very good close racing. . it looks like you guys are getting a handle on those cars . looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here are the Race results for Friday 01/29/2010

HPI F10 (Silvercan) - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....2....51...8m04.038..*Tom Johnson*
....2....1....51...8m10.952..Doug Dames
....3....3....49...8m03.352..Steve Larracey
....4....4....xx...xmxx.xxx..Jeff Thinnes (DNS/Motor)

Mini Cooper - Novice Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....19...5m09.681..*Musu Scott*
....2....2....19...5m21.784..Ben James
....3....4....11...5m06.794..Forte Willams
....4....3....10...4m35.786..Bethany Edington

Mini Cooper - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....50...8m01.221..*Bob Yelle*
....2....2....50...8m05.296..Chuck Ray
....3....4....45...8m00.970..Doug James
....4....6....44...8m09.781..Brian VanderVeen
....5....7....41...8m03.339..Craig Barrett
....6....5....38...8m00.611..Brian Smith
....7....8....22...4m15.750..Brock Ecevit
....8....3....12...2m08.147..Ed Reynolds

VTA - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....2....51...8m01.323..*Brian VanderVeen*
....2....4....50...8m01.364..Steve Larracey
....3....1....49...8m08.466..Craig Barrett (Team Smith)
....4....3....48...8m03.391..Tom Johnson
....5....5....32...8m06.202..Jeff Thinnes


----------



## flywheel93

I found some other tires that are similar to the f201 tires...the A compound seems a little hard to find. Check these out...http://www.rcmart.com/catalog/rc-ti...rooved-tyre-inner-sponge-formula-p-29988.html

Also what are you thinking on batteries? I like the 2400, very easy battery.


----------



## Rook-E

Great time tonight!!! Thanks Smith for letting me run your VTA in the main. LMK what parts I need to replace...... I'm sure there's a few! Chuck hasn't posted anything yet, he must still be in TECH!?!:tongue: Congrats to Mr. Yelle on another win. 
Cheers,
CB


----------



## Railroader

flywheel93 said:


> I found some other tires that are similar to the f201 tires...the A compound seems a little hard to find. Check these out...http://www.rcmart.com/catalog/rc-ti...rooved-tyre-inner-sponge-formula-p-29988.html


Those might be a way to go to. You wanna bite the bullet and test them out for us?



flywheel93 said:


> Also what are you thinking on batteries? I like the 2400, very easy battery.


Agreed. 

I'd also like to allow a NiMH option. Possibly any factory stick pack under 4200 mAh?


----------



## flywheel93

I will bit the bullet and get the tires as long as I will be able to run with them against the f201 type a


----------



## Railroader

flywheel93 said:


> I will bit the bullet and get the tires as long as I will be able to run with them against the f201 type a


Hmmm... We'll need to get Steve and Doug to agree to that.


----------



## BigShow4u

what do you guys think of this track design? I know i wont be exactly like this but just a layout i thought of.


----------



## Railroader

It's good, but there might be issues by the scoring loop.


----------



## BigShow4u

where's the scoring loop at?


----------



## Railroader

BigShow4u said:


> where's the scoring loop at?


About 1/3 of the way up on the left hand side of that drawing.


----------



## Railroader

Did anyone have any issues with the scoring loop and their transponders last night? A couple people voiced that they have had issues the last few weeks. So Doug and a couple other guys looked into it earlier this week and found a loose connection and all problems should be gone now.


----------



## Rook-E

Railroader said:


> Did anyone have any issues with the scoring loop and their transponders last night? A couple people voiced that they have had issues the last few weeks. So Doug and a couple other guys looked into it earlier this week and found a loose connection and all problems should be gone now.


All good for me. I think added at least 6-7 laps to Chuck and Bob's total in the main. :tongue:


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I've been watching the Daytona Rolex 24 and I decided to clean/strip down the drive train on my TC3 to get all the fuzz out of the car. It was due since the steering rack was "gummed" up. Anyone else who is driving a TC3 should periodically take out the rack and clean it. If not, it can cause some binding in the steering. If you are having issues with trim on a TC3, it is also a good time make sure the screw on rack servo saver is tightened properly.

Rook-E, no worries on parts as nothing was broken. However, I'm glad I did take the car apart because I found a few bad bearings and a bent aluminum ball stud. I also took an opportunity to properly fit the Parma Ultimate TC3 bumper (http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXKWN9&P=7). The Parma bumper is well worth the money as it will help protect the caster blocks.

Had fun racing last night, but realized I need to do some maintenance on my Mini-Cooper. My universals are definately worn out along with a few plastic parts. I have a few other misc parts I need to order, so looks like I will need to plan a trip to the hobbystore.

Glad to have helped out the HPI F10 guys last night. It really put a smile on my face watching you guys battle in the main.


----------



## trerc

IndyRC_Racer said:


> I've been watching the Daytona Rolex 24 and I decided to clean/strip down the drive train on my TC3 to get all the fuzz out of the car. It was due since the steering rack was "gummed" up. Anyone else who is driving a TC3 should periodically take out the rack and clean it. If not, it can cause some binding in the steering. If you are having issues with trim on a TC3, it is also a good time make sure the screw on rack servo saver is tightened properly.
> 
> Rook-E, no worries on parts as nothing was broken. However, I'm glad I did take the car apart because I found a few bad bearings and a bent aluminum ball stud. I also took an opportunity to properly fit the Parma Ultimate TC3 bumper (http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXKWN9&P=7). The Parma bumper is well worth the money as it will help protect the caster blocks.


You got that right Brian, I know when I was running the TC3 the steering rack would look clean until you took an xacto and started scraping on it, it was amazing the gunk it collected.

Also the +1 on the Parma Hard bumper. It's a must on the TC3, TC4 and TC5 as far as I'm concerned, it will literally pay for itself. I will be debuting my TC4 tomorrow with a Trinity/RPM NTC3 bumper set up as my Parma bumper is not here yet. hope all goes well...


----------



## BadSign

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Glad to have helped out the HPI F10 guys last night. It really put a smile on my face watching you guys battle in the main.


I enjoyed watching that race as well- the F201 tires really came in by the end of the night. Looks like the additional weight of the NiMh packs improved your grip as well.


----------



## Rockie0366

Hey i have 2 ice chargers for sale and a checkpoint 20amp power supply for sale for $140 pst for more info.


----------



## BadSign

Pm for you, Rocky.


----------



## KyleJ

Sorry I didn't make it afterall. Got stuck at work late again.

Do the F201 tires (50937 & 50938 I believe?) work on the HPI wheels, or were you guys using the Tamiya wheels (50936) as well?


----------



## Railroader

We were using the Tamiya tires and wheels. "A" Compound works VERY well.


----------



## jkaetz

What would you guys tell someone who wants to break into VTA and/or RCGT classes? I've got electric gear but it's NiMh/NiCd and brushed. From what I saw Friday night, you guys were all running Lipo and brushless setups. In the past I've been an Associated fan and have seen the various TC3/4/5 setups for sale. Since the biggest change is between the TC4 and TC5, what say you? Any other manufactures I should look at? I'm not really concerned with being cheap, although it is always a plus, but I don't need something that requires crazy maintenance or adjustment either. 

I'm also looking for a mini just to have some fun with a friend without buying a bunch of new equipment.


----------



## BigShow4u

jkaetz said:


> What would you guys tell someone who wants to break into VTA and/or RCGT classes? I've got electric gear but it's NiMh/NiCd and brushed. From what I saw Friday night, you guys were all running Lipo and brushless setups. In the past I've been an Associated fan and have seen the various TC3/4/5 setups for sale. Since the biggest change is between the TC4 and TC5, what say you? Any other manufactures I should look at? I'm not really concerned with being cheap, although it is always a plus, but I don't need something that requires crazy maintenance or adjustment either.
> 
> I'm also looking for a mini just to have some fun with a friend without buying a bunch of new equipment.


to keep the price down but still have the best electronics i would buy refurb items from novak. You can get a Havok 2s ESC and a brushless SS pro for under $150. For the chassis i would say TC4. I dont have one but they seam to be the most popular. The least expensive lipo's i have seen are from a-main hobbies called ProTek. 

Hope this helps some.


----------



## KyleJ

Railroader said:


> We were using the Tamiya tires and wheels. "A" Compound works VERY well.


Those look to be more expensive than the HPI option ones from the one place I found them online. I guess the numbers for the ones I stated above are the stock tires for the F201? I'm not familiar with that Tamiya model.


----------



## MicroRacerM18

Railroader said:


> Those might be a way to go to. You wanna bite the bullet and test them out for us?
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed.
> 
> I'd also like to allow a NiMH option. Possibly any factory stick pack under 4200 mAh?


Hard to tell about the tires since we have no gauge between the 2 sets. My guess is that they are probably close. Tough call, but I will go with the consensus.

Batteries: I like the 4200 option. I think the car needs weight at the rear to keep the tires down. But I guess I could just add weights to the car also. Either is fine by me. The Venom 4200 pack seems to be popular in Coopers right now.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Let me explain the HPI F10/Tamiya F201 wheel situation to anyone following this thread.

In the past I raced the Tamiya F201 in some TCS races. I had 2 full sets of the F201 "A" rubber compound tires and 1 set of the "kit" rubber compound tires that were in good shape. I was aware that the F201 tires where a similar dimension to the HPI F10 tires, so I offered what I had to the Indy Slots HPI F10 racers to test on Friday. Turns out the F201 "A" rubber compound tires offered good grip and handling on the carpet at Indy Slots. The best part is this was a "free" solution for the time being.

The real challenge so far with the HPI F10 kit is that the HPI F10 kit tires don't seem well suited to carpet racing. That's not to say you cannot use them on carpet, but they seem to lack consistency when driving outside of the racing groove. I would guess that the HPI F10 kit tires might be better suited for a prepared asphalt track (summer parking lot racing - hint, hint).

The HPI F10 racers at slots have been going through their pit boxes and trying other tire combos. Since most of the racers have either Tamiya Mini Coopers or VTA cars, they have tried tires from those classes with some success. The Mini Cooper 60D "S" grip tires work well, but the width doesn't look scale. The HPI VTA tries look scale but tend to wear out/balloon up. The worn out VTA tires were rubbing on the rear body work, causing some handling issues.

Bottom line is that the Indy Slots HPI F10 racers are trying to keep this a budget minded class. Based on the racing I've seen so far, I think that different tires could compete against each other without one having an advantage over the other. At any rate, it is great to see racers working with each other to create a fun class that doesn't cost a fortune to race.


----------



## BadSign

jkaetz said:


> What would you guys tell someone who wants to break into VTA and/or RCGT classes? I've got electric gear but it's NiMh/NiCd and brushed. From what I saw Friday night, you guys were all running Lipo and brushless setups. In the past I've been an Associated fan and have seen the various TC3/4/5 setups for sale. Since the biggest change is between the TC4 and TC5, what say you? Any other manufactures I should look at? I'm not really concerned with being cheap, although it is always a plus, but I don't need something that requires crazy maintenance or adjustment either.
> 
> I'm also looking for a mini just to have some fun with a friend without buying a bunch of new equipment.


There's absolutely nothing wrong with a TC3, especially with the changeover to the slower 25.5 motor next season. I'm actually planning to switch from the 5 to the 3 in the fall, and save the TC5 for RCGT/ or 17.5 Rubber Tire.

While I would look for a used/refurbished Havoc 2S or GTB, as motors go I would pick up a ballistic 21.5 right now, then buy the 25.5 replacement stator in the fall. 

All the VTA racers here at Slots are either running GTB's, or have turned off the turbo and gone to earlier software versions on the Tekin. This has slown the cars down and bunched the field closer together.


----------



## Railroader

KyleJ said:


> Those look to be more expensive than the HPI option ones from the one place I found them online. I guess the numbers for the ones I stated above are the stock tires for the F201? I'm not familiar with that Tamiya model.


That may be the case. Pricing I have found is a little less than the HPI tires. 

The thing with the HPI tires, no one knows if they will work or hook up at all. Brian was generous enough to loan us the F201 tires to find out if they work, and they do. 

For anyone to even try the HPi tires, it's over $60.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

The TC3 is still a competitive car in VTA, even when we were running the faster speeds. Now that speeds are getting back to something more manageable, the TC3 is a good option. I own 2 TC3s and I've been happy with them in VTA.

Having said that I would advise anyone looking to buy a used older Associated TC, to go with the tub chassis TC4. The reason is that Associated still makes the TC4 RTR kit, so getting parts shouldn't be an issue. The TC4 also has a more adjustable roll-center than the TC3, which is nice when dealing with the VTA tires. 

If you can find a good used TC3 deal, I would make sure that the car comes with extra parts like steering knuckles, caster blocks, hinge pin carriers, a-arms, and cvd bones. Those parts are listed in the order that you will most likely break on a TC3. The only other thing I would recommend is a good front foam bumper.


----------



## Crptracer

If anybody has a low profile servo they want to part with let me know Futaba or Ko Propo


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Oh as far as motor/battery rules for VTA, the offical rules will eventually be Novak 25.5 motors with lipo batteries. I would advise anyone who doesn't have a Novak 21.5 motor to buy the Ballistic 21.5 motor so they can just upgrade the stator in the motor to 25.5 when the rules change. Novak is showing great support for VTA. Here is a link to Novak VTA products (http://www.shopatron.com/products/category/135.0.1.1.69593.0.0.0.0?)

Here is a link to the official USVTA website (http://www.usvintagetransam.com/)


----------



## chuck in indy

Just checking to see if we'll have some cooper action this Friday night. Who's in? If there are more than three count me in!


----------



## Railroader

Alsah and I will be there with the Mini Coopers.


----------



## Rook-E

I'm in for a little cooper action!!


----------



## Rook-E

IndyRc - PM


----------



## Railroader

Rook-E said:


> I'm in for a little cooper action!!


Excellent! This week I am parking the VTA and running the mini Cooper and F10 car. I need some new shock springs that fit Tamiya TC shocks.


----------



## KyleJ

If I can get out of work when I want to and we don't get too much of this supposed blizzard coming, I'll be doing Mini and VTA.


----------



## Railroader

KyleJ said:


> Those look to be more expensive than the HPI option ones from the one place I found them online. I guess the numbers for the ones I stated above are the stock tires for the F201? I'm not familiar with that Tamiya model.


I was thinking more about this, and if it's OK with Doug and Steve, if you want to buy some of the HPI softer compound tires and try them, that it would be a good idea and you could run with them. If they work then we'll have another tire option.


----------



## Rook-E

Just seeing if any of you guys might be interested in running a little World GT?
Being novice, I really enjoy racing onroad and strugle with all of the 100 moving parts in a touring car. I've found that AE 10R5 and CRC Gen X-10 are less invasive, easier to set up and trouble shoot..... and that means more time on the track racing.

My suggetions: 1 cell lipo/ 17.5 novak or Orion 2400/17.5 or 21.5 novak. On the World GT site they run 1cell and 13.5, that is a little to fast for me! But if we can get this running I will run with the big boys!!! :thumbsup:

Thanks for entertaining this idea,


----------



## KyleJ

Railroader said:


> I was thinking more about this, and if it's OK with Doug and Steve, if you want to buy some of the HPI softer compound tires and try them, that it would be a good idea and you could run with them. If they work then we'll have another tire option.


I think I'm going to go ahead and do that, but I won't have them in time for tomorrow obviously. I'm also looking at trying out the ball diff to see if that eliminates the right rear wobble on my F10 as well. I'm just sick of the car sitting doing nothing because of these issues.


----------



## Railroader

Rook-E said:


> Just seeing if any of you guys might be interested in running a little World GT?
> Being novice, I really enjoy racing onroad and strugle with all of the 100 moving parts in a touring car. I've found that AE 10R5 and CRC Gen X-10 are less invasive, easier to set up and trouble shoot..... and that means more time on the track racing.
> 
> My suggetions: 1 cell lipo/ 17.5 novak or Orion 2400/17.5 or 21.5 novak. On the World GT site they run 1cell and 13.5, that is a little to fast for me! But if we can get this running I will run with the big boys!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> Thanks for entertaining this idea,


I do like the simplicity of the pans cars too. Essentially, the Tamiya F103 and HPI F10 are pan cars, just open wheel pan cars. 

In my opinion, I think even 1-cell 17.5 is going to be a bit fast at Indy Slots. One thing I REALY like about World GT is spec tires and the body selection. I don't like the open ESC or "Approved" 13.5 motor. What are the "approved" motors? Leaving the ESC open means it will become a war of the wallet as new ESCs are released and it becomes a ESC-of-the-day class. Again, these are my opinions.

http://www.worldgtrc.com/World GT rules - 09.pdf

If you want a basic pan car class, probably the F103 TCS class is for you. They are faster than VTA, and almost as fast as RCGT.


----------



## Railroader

KyleJ said:


> I think I'm going to go ahead and do that, but I won't have them in time for tomorrow obviously. I'm also looking at trying out the ball diff to see if that eliminates the right rear wobble on my F10 as well. I'm just sick of the car sitting doing nothing because of these issues.


Try just the new tires first. Putting new tires on my F10 eliminated the wobble entirely.

I have a set of F201 tires you can borrow for tomorrow if you want.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Has anyone seen/heard of the HPI Switch? (http://www.hpiracing.com/kitinfo/32710/) & (http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXYEY2&P=7). Looks like it could possibly race with the Mini-Cooper. I did a little research on the HPI Switch and it is a FWD car with 2.54 gearbox, which means that there is no way it would be as fast with a Silver Can motor. However with a Tamiya Black/Sport-Tuned motor it might be similar (translated slower, but competitive). 

The one benefit I see with the HPI Swift would be that you'd be able to run the HPI Cup Racer bodies or the Mini Cooper bodes like the Miata. Cost wise, the M05 is probably the more economical choice.


----------



## Railroader

Knowing HPI, the tires are junk


----------



## Rook-E

Railroader said:


> I do like the simplicity of the pans cars too. Essentially, the Tamiya F103 and HPI F10 are pan cars, just open wheel pan cars.
> 
> In my opinion, I think even 1-cell 17.5 is going to be a bit fast at Indy Slots. One thing I REALY like about World GT is spec tires and the body selection. I don't like the open ESC or "Approved" 13.5 motor. What are the "approved" motors? Leaving the ESC open means it will become a war of the wallet as new ESCs are released and it becomes a ESC-of-the-day class. Again, these are my opinions.
> 
> http://www.worldgtrc.com/World GT rules - 09.pdf
> 
> If you want a basic pan car class, probably the F103 TCS class is for you. They are faster than VTA, and almost as fast as RCGT.



I appreciate your comments. Thats why I threw it out there. I'm really not that into open wheeled racing but, maybe I should  If people want to run the class(WGT), lets poll everyone that wants to run and make our "own" specs and laws???? This is all about fun and not about $$$$$$ :thumbsup:

1cell w/ 21.5 and a novak ESC???


----------



## KyleJ

Railroader said:


> Try just the new tires first. Putting new tires on my F10 eliminated the wobble entirely.
> 
> I have a set of F201 tires you can borrow for tomorrow if you want.


I hope they will be better than the stock tires, as mine are hopelessly out of round anyway.

The problem is that the axle wobbles because of too much play and tolerance stackup issues in the gear assembly on the right rear of the car. I've tried reassembling it with different sets of shims and even got replacement parts from HPI. I just can't get it to stay consistent. It was perfect for one moment a while ago and then I tweaked the tightness of the diff or something and it was gone. I can pull the wheels off and see millimeters of play at the end of the axle threads as it rotates. I'm curious if the assembly of the ball diff will help at all.

I still need another ESC and silver can for it anyway. I'm hoping to have it ready to go next week.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

*On-Road Racing at Indy Slots Friday 02/05/2010*​*NOW USING CRC CLIK-TRAK BARRIERS!!*​
Current Classes include....
*Vintage Trans Am, Mini Coopers, 17.5 TC(RCGT)*​
*Racing starts at 7pm. Please call in your entry if running late.*

On-road practice every Thursday evening!!

Indy Slots Inc 
317-787-7568 
5135 S Emerson Ave, 
Indianapolis, IN 46237
(http://www.mapquest.com/maps?address=5135+S+Emerson+Ave,+&zipcode=46237)​
Projected roll call for Friday 02/05/2010.

*RCGT*
Projected ?

*1/12 Vehicles*
Projected ?

*1/18 & 1/16 Vehicles*
Projected?

*F1/Indycar/HPI F10*
Projected 4 (4 cars last week)

*Mini Coopers*
Projected 8+ (12 cars last week!)

*VTA:*
Projected 3 (5 cars last week)


----------



## flywheel93

I won't be able to make it out to race. My lil guy is sick so I have Daddy duty.(double ear infections) Have fun hopefully I can make it out next week.


----------



## Railroader

flywheel93 said:


> I won't be able to make it out to race. My lil guy is sick so I have Daddy duty.(double ear infections) Have fun hopefully I can make it out next week.


We'll miss you!


----------



## Railroader

Rook-E said:


> I appreciate your comments. Thats why I threw it out there. I'm really not that into open wheeled racing but, maybe I should  If people want to run the class(WGT), lets poll everyone that wants to run and make our "own" specs and laws???? This is all about fun and not about $$$$$$ :thumbsup:
> 
> 1cell w/ 21.5 and a novak ESC???


I have a 10th scale pan car I'd like to use from something too.

A 1-cell with 21.5 could work well at slots, but my problem is I am stretched too thin as it is. I am trying to limit myself to only two classes a night. Trying not to be "that guy". Right now I am committed to getting the HPI F10 cars going, so I am alternating VTA and Mini Cooper every other Friday.

I'm telling you, I think you'd like the Tamiya F103 cars. I'll bring mine tomorrow and you can try it out. we run this with 2-cell TCS-legal LiPos and silver can motors. They are hooked with the basic kit setup, and there's very little to adjust.


----------



## BadSign

Railroader said:


> I'm telling you, I think you'd like the Tamiya F103 cars. I'll bring mine tomorrow and you can try it out. we run this with 2-cell TCS-legal LiPos and silver can motors. They are hooked with the basic kit setup, and there's very little to adjust.


Gotta 2nd that that as well. The F103 is a blast to drive, and cheap, too.

I am in danger of becoming "That guy" myself- may have another Cooper coming my way. (Keeping fingers crossed).


----------



## THE READER

{ that guy} ???


----------



## BadSign

Yeah, the guy who races too many classes and can't keep them straight. 

Not to be confused with "that guy...", the one who does burnouts on the track with the tires full of Paragon , 

or "THAT GUY!! ", The one who just drove full blast down the straight when everyone else is lining up, nearly hitting 4 cars and knocking someone out before the race.

Of course there's always  this guy, who can't figure out what's wrong after 45 minutes since their last race, but insists he'll be there in just a minute.

And finally there's always some of these guys, :beatdeadhorse:, who can't seem to remember to turn marshall.

This has been your R/C Smiley Dictionary. Feel free to update as you wish.


----------



## Rook-E

Railroader said:


> I have a 10th scale pan car I'd like to use from something too.
> 
> A 1-cell with 21.5 could work well at slots, but my problem is I am stretched too thin as it is. I am trying to limit myself to only two classes a night. Trying not to be "that guy". Right now I am committed to getting the HPI F10 cars going, so I am alternating VTA and Mini Cooper every other Friday.
> 
> I'm telling you, I think you'd like the Tamiya F103 cars. I'll bring mine tomorrow and you can try it out. we run this with 2-cell TCS-legal LiPos and silver can motors. They are hooked with the basic kit setup, and there's very little to adjust.


Understand on runnig to many classes! No worries. No F1 for me..... "It's just not my bag" :tongue:


----------



## THE READER

if were gonna get the snow they say we are . i wont be there tonight.. i live 50 miles from there , and its to dangerest to travel that far in that kind of weather 
see yea all next week if i dont make it tonight

bob yelle


----------



## MicroRacerM18

If I can make it through the blizzard (  ) tonight, I will be there for F10 and VTA,


----------



## Railroader

C'mon Hoosiers!!! Don't let a tiny bit of the white junk scare ya!


----------



## Rook-E

I'm in! Just as long as we have enough people to race coopers!!!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Tom will bring enough racers to have his own Cooper class. I'm planning on racing, but hoping traffic will be decent.


----------



## Railroader

We'll have at least one heat of Coopers. Perhaps we can run 4 qualifying heats and 8 minute mains!


----------



## Rook-E

Think Slots will even be open??


----------



## KyleJ

Um, yeah... it doesn't look like I'm going to be driving my Mini down there for this tonight.


----------



## chuck in indy

I'm not gonna fight the snow so I'll see everyone next Friday.


----------



## Rook-E

chuck in indy said:


> I'm not gonna fight the snow so I'll see everyone next Friday.


If your at home I can swing by and pick you up??? Its on my way.


----------



## chuck in indy

I've already made other plans but thanks. If there is a turn out just let Slots know some of us just chose not to fight the weather so they don't change Friday over to a fourth Slash truck might.


----------



## THE READER

chuck in indy said:


> I've already made other plans but thanks. If there is a turn out just let Slots know some of us just chose not to fight the weather so they don't change Friday over to a fourth Slash truck might.


amen to that.!!! i was told there looking at that if we fall off to much.


----------



## MicroRacerM18

I am not going to be able to make it tonight. 

I will see you guys next week. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rook-E

I'm going to pass on racing tonight. See everyone next week.


----------



## Railroader

I'm at the track!!! Come on guys, it's wet, but not too bad.


----------



## chuck in indy

The side streets are a mess and when the slush under the snow freezes, if it gets below freezing, coming home will be nuts. Be careful out there.


----------



## BadSign

Look at the bright side, plenty of track time for practice!

See you guys next week.


----------



## THE READER

im using this time off tonight , to work on my tc3 =vta car. 
getting ready to turn some laps soon.


----------



## THE READER

WOW!!!it just dawn on me . next week im gonna be (that guy) when ill be running two classis of cars lol!! vta -- and -- cooper


----------



## Rook-E

THE READER said:


> WOW!!!it just dawn on me . next week im gonna be (that guy) when ill be running two classis of cars lol!! vta -- and -- cooper


Bob,

What about World GT??? Then that will be 3 classes :thumbsup: I'm sure you have a 1/10 pan car......

:roll:


----------



## Rook-E

Chuck you have a PM!


----------



## THE READER

Rook-E said:


> Bob,
> 
> What about World GT??? Then that will be 3 classes :thumbsup: I'm sure you have a 1/10 pan car......
> 
> :roll:


lol!! no thank you, two is more then enough for me:wave:


----------



## Rook-E

Railroader said:


> I'm at the track!!! Come on guys, it's wet, but not too bad.


My wife had a meeting downtown and since she dosen't like to drive in the snow I offered to take her and pick her up. That's way I'm not there. I need all the brownie points I can get! :tongue: 
Have fun!


----------



## BigShow4u

Well good news. Ordered everything i needed to race and it should be here wednesday so looks like i will see everyone next friday (I hope)!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BadSign

THE READER said:


> WOW!!!it just dawn on me . next week im gonna be (that guy) when ill be running two classis of cars lol!! vta -- and -- cooper


I'm sure you'll be just fine- glad to have you back in VTA!

Speaking of which, has anyone seen HPI's new 69' Camaro, and the 2010?


----------



## Railroader

Well, the drive home wasn't bad. The roads were mostly empty.

Just myself and Alsah on the track. We had a few visitors. Alsah got some good practice in driving my car. I learned the tires on his Cooper were a mess, all glazed causing him to push like crazy no matter what. I'll be digging through the tires to find him a good pair for the front, while I try and deglaze the bad set. Thanks for coming out and chatting IndyRC_racer.

We'll see you all next week.


----------



## BigShow4u

does any one here need a AM Receiver (Associated TR203A). I have 2 of them that have just been collecting dust. No crystals.

I also have a JR R133 FM RX.

Let me know if interested.


----------



## Rook-E

Railroader,
Can I run the Tamiya F60 with the F1 HPI class? It has the stock 540 J and rubber tire.....


----------



## Railroader

Rook-E said:


> Railroader,
> Can I run the Tamiya F60 with the F1 HPI class? It has the stock 540 J and rubber tire.....


That's a possibility. It looks cool. You might have an unfair advantage, being as the HPI F10 is pure junk...

Bring it next Friday and all of us can check it out. It'd be up to the other guys, but my vote is a definite "maybe".

We'd just have to make sure you were running the same FDR. We have 75t spurs and 17t pinions which equal 4.41 FDR.

Also we are running 2400 Orion LiPos or max 4200 mAh NiMH batteries.


----------



## BadSign

What's the most popular battery in Coopers right now? I see that Venom has 1 for Tamiya cars, I'm curious how they compare to Orion.

Also, if you can run that F60 with the HPI cars, you should be able to run a Rubber-tired F103. The F60 is really a F104


----------



## Rook-E

BadSign said:


> What's the most popular battery in Coopers right now? I see that Venom has 1 for Tamiya cars, I'm curious how they compare to Orion.
> 
> Also, if you can run that F60 with the HPI cars, you should be able to run a Rubber-tired F103. The F60 is really a F104


Totally understand! Maybe the F60 shouldn't run with the HPI F1 class. I don't have a F60 yet! I wanted to make sure before I purchased it. So I'm on hold. 
I want to race another class on Friday night other than cooper but not sure what!?! RCGT is fun and maybe a little fast for the size of the track (no complaints) however, I like those body styles! Any suggestions on another class? :wave:


----------



## Railroader

BadSign said:


> What's the most popular battery in Coopers right now? I see that Venom has 1 for Tamiya cars, I'm curious how they compare to Orion.


Personally, I like the Orion 2400 because you can put the lead underneath it and lower the CG even more.

Regardless, all LiPos must be ROAR approved AND in a hard case. You also can not modify the chassis at all, so the battery has to fit as it is.


BadSign said:


> Also, if you can run that F60 with the HPI cars, you should be able to run a Rubber-tired F103. The F60 is really a F104


Ahhh, that I did not know. That would not work. We really need to just get that F103/4 class going!


Rook-E said:


> Totally understand! Maybe the F60 shouldn't run with the HPI F1 class. I don't have a F60 yet! I wanted to make sure before I purchased it. So I'm on hold.
> I want to race another class on Friday night other than cooper but not sure what!?! RCGT is fun and maybe a little fast for the size of the track (no complaints) however, I like those body styles! Any suggestions on another class? :wave:


You done with VTA entirely?


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

BigShow4u said:


> does any one here need a AM Receiver (Associated TR203A). I have 2 of them that have just been collecting dust. No crystals.
> 
> Let me know if interested.


I'm interested. I've got some crystals and could use one of them. I'm building a scale r/c boat at home and will need a receiver for it.


----------



## BigShow4u

IndyHobbies.com said:


> I'm interested. I've got some crystals and could use one of them. I'm building a scale r/c boat at home and will need a receiver for it.


cool. i will be at slot's this friday so if your there we can work somthin out. Shoot me a price.

This will be my first TC race so I plan on getting there early so i can get help setting up my car, practice and possibly help with the track if needed. :tongue:


----------



## BadSign

BigShow4u said:


> This will be my first TC race so I plan on getting there early so i can get help setting up my car, practice and possibly help with the track if needed. :tongue:


PM for you!


----------



## Railroader

What do you guys think about running two F1 classes at the same time?

We could run the F103/4 car at the same time as the HPI F10 cars. Obviously the F103/4 cars would be faster and have to put up with the traffic from the HPI F10s. At least that way we'd have more cars running at the same time.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

BigShow4u said:


> cool. i will be at slot's this friday so if your there we can work somthin out. Shoot me a price.
> 
> This will be my first TC race so I plan on getting there early so i can get help setting up my car, practice and possibly help with the track if needed. :tongue:


Sorry, I misunderstood you. I thought they were freebies. AM RX's aren't worth much anymore due to 2.4. If I'm going to buy one, I want to get something new that's not been in a car getting bounced around. Thanks for the offer however.

{:>)


----------



## BadSign

Railroader said:


> What do you guys think about running two F1 classes at the same time?
> 
> We could run the F103/4 car at the same time as the HPI F10 cars. Obviously the F103/4 cars would be faster and have to put up with the traffic from the HPI F10s. At least that way we'd have more cars running at the same time.


I'm all in favor of that...


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Snow got the better of racing with only a few racers braving the elements. Since I post the results, I am awarding those brave souls automatic victories!!

----------
Here are the Race results for Friday 02/05/2010

HPI F10 (Silvercan) - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....xx...xmxx.xxx..*Tom Johnson*

Mini Cooper - Novice Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....xx...xmxx.xxx..*Alsah*

Mini Cooper - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....xx...xmxx.xxx..*Tom Johnson*
....2....2....xx...xmxx.xxx..Brian Smith

VTA - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....xx...xmxx.xxx..*Brian Smith*


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

*Indy Slots had 2 HPI F10 kits on the shelf when I was in there on Sunday. They also had a Tamiya F104 kit. *

Currently I'm on the fence on buying the HPI F10 car, but that is mainly because I vowed to get rid of a lot of my r/c excess before buying any more cars. Add that I have 2 Tamiya F201 (4wd) cars collecting dust that really aren't comparible to the 2wd F1 cars. If there is someone who was interested in one of my F201 cars, I'd be willing to trade or sell one cheap.


----------



## MicroRacerM18

Railroader said:


> What do you guys think about running two F1 classes at the same time?
> 
> We could run the F103/4 car at the same time as the HPI F10 cars. Obviously the F103/4 cars would be faster and have to put up with the traffic from the HPI F10s. At least that way we'd have more cars running at the same time.


I think this would be a great idea. That way guys who own the Tamiya's can run them. Anyway, who knows, maybe slower will be faster. 

Railroader, did you give Slots the part numbers for the tires? And were they in on Friday?


----------



## Railroader

MicroRacerM18 said:


> I think this would be a great idea. That way guys who own the Tamiya's can run them. Anyway, who knows, maybe slower will be faster.


True dat! The Mod SCT and Slash guys have shown that is possible. Just need to keep the faster F103s from overrunning the slower cars.



MicroRacerM18 said:


> Railroader, did you give Slots the part numbers for the tires? And were they in on Friday?


I forgot.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I did some more research on the HPI Switch vs. the Tamiya M-Chassis cars. I read a review from rc-mini. net on the Switch (http://www.rc-mini.net/joomla/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=142&Itemid=146). Based on their overall review, they thought the Switch was a lemon, but I still would like to get my hands on one to try it. The rc-mini/Australian racers are using brushless systems, so I don't think it compares to the Silvercan racing we do.

Trying to figure out the gearbox ratio of both cars was a little challenging, but here is what I could figure out.

- HPI Switch gearbox is 2.5333 with a kit standard 62 Spur/25 Pinion
- Tamiya M-Chassis gearbox is 5.8 with a 21 Spur/20 Pinion (kit)

Basically they have the same FDR with a slight edge to the M-Chassis.

After my research, the HPI Switch in RTR form might be a bit less expensive than an M-Chassis in RTR form. However, the M-Chassis will probably be a better option at this time due to limited upgrades for the Switch, such as oil filled shocks. HPI does offer 4 oil filled shocks for the Switch from their on-line store for $100, which is a bit out of line for this type of upgrade.


----------



## BadSign

Railroader said:


> True dat! The Mod SCT and Slash guys have shown that is possible. Just need to keep the faster F103s from overrunning the slower cars.


We could always put a limit on the Tamiya Cars- slower than the F10 in the straights, faster in the corners. maybe some sort of ET racing?


----------



## Railroader

BadSign said:


> We could always put a limit on the Tamiya Cars- slower than the F10 in the straights, faster in the corners. maybe some sort of ET racing?


That's a possibility.


----------



## Railroader

IndyRC_Racer said:


> I did some more research on the HPI Switch vs. the Tamiya M-Chassis cars. I read a review from rc-mini. net on the Switch (http://www.rc-mini.net/joomla/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=142&Itemid=146). Based on their overall review, they thought the Switch was a lemon, but I still would like to get my hands on one to try it. The rc-mini/Australian racers are using brushless systems, so I don't think it compares to the Silvercan racing we do.
> 
> Trying to figure out the gearbox ratio of both cars was a little challenging, but here is what I could figure out.
> 
> - HPI Switch gearbox is 2.5333 with a kit standard 62 Spur/25 Pinion
> - Tamiya M-Chassis gearbox is 5.8 with a 21 Spur/20 Pinion (kit)
> 
> Basically they have the same FDR with a slight edge to the M-Chassis.
> 
> After my research, the HPI Switch in RTR form might be a bit less expensive than an M-Chassis in RTR form. However, the M-Chassis will probably be a better option at this time due to limited upgrades for the Switch, such as oil filled shocks. HPI does offer 4 oil filled shocks for the Switch from their on-line store for $100, which is a bit out of line for this type of upgrade.


I have not been impressed with HPI stuff lately. The Cup Racer breaks if you look at it funny and is very difficult to work on. The HPI F10's tolerances are all over the place. Seems like they are trying to make their money off the upgrade path by selling super cheap kits and offering solutions to the bad engineering inherent in cheap kits.

If they, or some other major manufacturer, made a quality m-chassis sized 4WD kit I think it would sell well in the $250 range.


----------



## KyleJ

I got the F10 Bridgestone tires today from HPI. The compound definitely feels different. It will be interesting to see how they stick to the carpet. I have a stupid newbie question. Normally I hand wash a set of wheels and tires with detergent before gluing them together. Is this normally what people do? Anybody have any tips for breaking in a new set of tires like this?

Also put the ball diff in the car and my axle wobble problem appears to be gone. Now if I could just glue the tires correctly this time I'll be good to go.


----------



## BadSign

Chuck and Bob Y, you have PM's


----------



## BadSign

See you lurking about, John. Coming back soon?


----------



## Railroader

I might as well reveal my evil plans. A new M-05 was assembled this week and perhaps might be hitting the track this week. Look for a purple Tamiya Porsche at your nearest Indy Slots location either this Friday or next.


----------



## rockin_bob13

*240Z mo5*

Check this out.

http://www.tamiyausa.com/product/item.php?product-id=92213


----------



## Railroader

Looks like I see another kit purchase in my future...


----------



## BadSign

Already have the 350z for my RCGT car- looks like it'll have a little cousin soon...


----------



## THE READER

badsign
pm back at ya


----------



## BigShow4u

due to the lovely weather i might not be racing this friday unless UPS gets my package here early in the morning so i can paint the body and glue up the tires. it was supposed to be here tomorrow but due to the weather it will be friday. Gotta love winter time! :lol:


----------



## BadSign

Bring it to the track and put it together! You wouldn't be the first, and Rairoader can give you one of his "custom" race-night paint jobs.


----------



## Railroader

And Smith is awesome at gluing up tires!


----------



## Rook-E

Railroader said:


> And Smith is awesome at gluing up tires!


Rodger Dodger on that!!!!


----------



## BigShow4u

looks like i might have to do that. I wanted to paint the body like Smokey Yunicks #13 Camaro (gold and black) but i'll let railroader do a "custom" paint job just so i can race if i have to :lol: 

Now that i look at my orders, the body, tires, paint, transponder and other misc items are coming via USPS which sould be here tomorrow. My Lipo's and misc support equip shipped via UPS was the order delayed. 

i just hope the stuff does get here soon caus i have been itching BAD to go racing. Have you guys ever just tried to find something or anything to do to your car just so you can mess with it? I am at that stage now, have been since i ordered my stuff friday! :drunk::lol:

i might just be walking in with all my gear and two boxes of unopened goodies! :thumbsup:


----------



## BigShow4u

YES!!! body and tires are here plus other goodies! LOL body fits like a glove. Back tires are a little close to the fender but other than that its perfect. All I am waiting on now are the batteries. So far so good. Lets just hope that comes in time. races start at 7 right?


----------



## BadSign

7 to 7:30


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

*On-Road Racing at Indy Slots Friday 02/12/2010*​*NOW USING CRC CLIK-TRAK BARRIERS!!*​
Current Classes include....
*Vintage Trans Am, Mini Coopers, 17.5 TC(RCGT)*​
*Racing starts at 7pm. Please call in your entry if running late.*

On-road practice every Thursday evening!!

Indy Slots Inc 
317-787-7568 
5135 S Emerson Ave, 
Indianapolis, IN 46237
(http://www.mapquest.com/maps?address=5135+S+Emerson+Ave,+&zipcode=46237)​
Projected roll call for Friday 02/12/2010.

*RCGT*
Projected ?

*1/12 Vehicles*
Projected?

*F1/Indycar/HPI F10*
Projected 4

*Mini Coopers*
Projected 8+

*VTA:*
Projected 3+


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

How long did it take you guys to build the F10 chassis and then paint the HPI F10 body?


----------



## THE READER

ill be there friday night , with my cooper mo5, and my vta camaro
i apologize for any of the rust that falls off of my vta car, and gets on your tires.


----------



## KyleJ

IndyRC_Racer said:


> How long did it take you guys to build the F10 chassis and then paint the HPI F10 body?


Not long for the car, less than an hour. It's a very simple kit. The body took frustratingly too long with all the weird sections to cut and pieces to tape on.


----------



## BigShow4u

all painted up.


----------



## THE READER

BigShow4u said:


> all painted up.


very nice job !! :thumbsup: looking forward to racing with you!
bob yelle


----------



## BadSign

Lookin' good, BS4U (gonna have fun with that name). Looking forward to some VTA action tomorrow night.

On another subject, anybody got a cheap Futaba/Tamiya servo there willing to sell tomorrow night? I have a new M05 to put it in!


----------



## BigShow4u

BadSign said:


> Lookin' good, BS4U (gonna have fun with that name).


oh great! :lol: Hopefully UPS will deliver early enough to give me time to get down there and get the car setup to practice some.


----------



## MicroRacerM18

The F10 kit goes together pretty quickly and easily. The body is more work than it needs to be. HPI needs to keep working on that.

I will not be there tonight, celebrating Valentine's tonight. I will be back and ready to run next week. :thumbsup:


----------



## 1BrownGuy

Ill be there tonight with VTA and Mini cooper


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I will have a VTA & Cooper with me, plus some F201 stuff for Railroader.


----------



## Railroader

Mini Cooper, F10, and three of the girls with Mini Coopers.


----------



## KyleJ

Mini, F10 (Yea!), and VTA for me.


----------



## chuck in indy

*Hoorah for Coopers!*

Had a great time tonight! Awesome running with you again 1BrownGuy, nice to meet you BigShow4u. It's great to have racers (1BrownGuy, The Reader, BadSign) around that I've known and been around almost my entire time in the hobby (over 20 years). It was fun bumping and banging while everyone kept a smile on their face. It looks like we may have a few new racers in the next week or two after the show we put on tonight in the Cooper class so way to go! :thumbsup:


----------



## KyleJ

Had a fun time tonight. Hope to make it back next week.


----------



## BadSign

Fater thrashing, bashing, and breaking, I still had a great time tonight. Thanks to Chuck, Reader, and Rairoader for help with the m05 tonight. Lots of fun racing with Indy and BrownGuy in VTA (3 widethrough the sweeper), good to meet BigShow, and enjoyed talking with Ed and Brock.

Everybody have a good week!


----------



## Rook-E

Sorry Gents I had to leave. Had fun the little time that I spent on the track!


----------



## 1BrownGuy

Talk about some great Cooper action tonight!...I think READER officially put a bullseye on himself after tonight  great run in the A main READER. Did we make ya sweat any?:tongue: Chuck you just had a run of bad luck tonight but I cant wait to go at it again.

Thanks BAdsign for the caster block :thumbsup: ...I left all my spare parts at home and come to think of it that was the first part that I have broken since I've had that car. I guess its telling me I need to run it more:freak:

Railroader ... I still went higher than you on the walls after the sweeper:wave:

Kyle I think after watching you with that F1 car I might just have to get one now and start racing with you guys.


----------



## THE READER

1BrownGuy said:


> Talk about some great Cooper action tonight!...I think READER officially put a bullseye on himself after tonight  great run in the A main READER. Did we make ya sweat any?:tongue: Chuck you just had a run of bad luck tonight but I cant wait to go at it again.
> 
> yes sir !!! you and indy racer put a lot of pressure on me tonight. . to much for this old man. but it sure was a lot of fun. thank to all the cooper racers for a very fun night.
> look out tho , cuz chuck will be back with a vengeance soon!!:wave:


----------



## BigShow4u

well i had a blast tonight. Im just glad that my car didn't break untill the last race! :lol: Now i need to put a new servo in and get those rear tires to grip :thumbsup: Thanks to every one for helping me out and answering my questions and An extra thanks to Brian for the pinion gear and helping me get my car setup as good as we could get it with new tires. 

You guys deffinetly know how to show a new guy some fun!


----------



## Railroader

The girl had a greta time last night, thanks to all who help me out with running so many cars on a single night.

It was great to meet some newer guys last night, I love having so many out racing.

And Kyle, that truck was AWESOME! I can't get over it.



1BrownGuy said:


> Railroader ... I still went higher than you on the walls after the sweeper:wave:


I don't know, my car was stupid fast last night I got some pretty good air time...


1BrownGuy said:


> Kyle I think after watching you with that F1 car I might just have to get one now and start racing with you guys.


DO IT!!!


----------



## BadSign

Railroader said:


> I don't know, my car was stupid fast last night I got some pretty good air time...


Now that I think about it, I nearly jumped my car on to the drivers stand in the VTA final. Not that I'm proud of that.

BTW, If Houston gets an F10 and races with you guys, I'm throwing rubber tires on my F103 and racing you, whether you like it or not!


----------



## BigShow4u

well i ordered some gears and springs to help with my traction issues. I ran the car in the living room and the school parking lot for the past couple of days to help get the tires broken in and seems like they are WAY softer than before, hopefully this friday i can keep the rear end planted. Also added some brackets to keep the battery in the center of the chassis. any problems that i found friday are solved (At least i hope they are:thumbsup. 

For those who have/had a M8 or M11 radios. 
Is there anyway to slow the steering servo down when at higher speeds? I'll look at my manual again to see but i don't remember seeing anything.

hope to see all of you friday! :wave:


----------



## Railroader

I'm already chomping at the bit for Friday.

@BigShow: Once those tires are broken in it is dramatic. But too soft will lead to traction rolling, so go lightly on the paragon.


----------



## MicroRacerM18

Sounds like a missed a good night of racing!

I am looking forward to this Friday. I will be there and ready for VTA and F10!


----------



## BigShow4u

Railroader said:


> I'm already chomping at the bit for Friday.
> 
> @BigShow: Once those tires are broken in it is dramatic. But too soft will lead to traction rolling, so go lightly on the paragon.


thanks for the heads up.


----------



## BadSign

Railroader said:


> I'm already chomping at the bit for Friday.
> 
> @BigShow: Once those tires are broken in it is dramatic. But too soft will lead to traction rolling, so go lightly on the paragon.





BigShow4u said:


> thanks for the heads up.


As soon as I glue mine, I sauce them fully and put 'em in a ziploc bag until the first race.

I sauce completely front and rear before every race., then wipe down with goo gone after each run. Generally I start with a loose setup, and as the track picks up grip the car gets better throughout the night.


----------



## BigShow4u

i hope i can get there earlier this time to see if the tires have changed. if not, ill have some time to run and get them as good as i can get before the race. 

@badsign: i found some lower spring retainers the allow me to use those springs you gave me. if i don't get my order by friday i can at least play around with those. i am thinking that maybe one of the reasons why the rear was so loose is because the front springs were so stiff. When the weight would transfer to the front when slowing down, the front would not "absorb" any of the weight transfer and the rear end would lift off the ground just enough that there was not enough weight to keep the rear planted. I hope that makes sense and would possibly be correct. thats the only thing i can think of that would make it loose off power other than being new tires.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here are the Race results for Friday 02/12/2010

HPI F10 (Silvercan) - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
No entries (2 cars practiced - 4 cars expected on 02/19/10)

Mini Cooper - C Main (Novice)
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....2....13...3m39.109..*Musu Scott*
....2....3....11...4m57.390..Fortee Willams
....3....4....08...5m19.711..Bethany Edington

Mini Cooper - B Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....29...5m01.224..*Tom Johnson (Bump to A Main)*
....2....2....28...5m10.749..Brian VanderVeen (Bump to A Main)
....3....5....27...5m04.433..Brock Ecevit
....4....3....27...5m04.960..Kyle Jarboe
....5....4....26...5m08.228..Dave Cook
....6....6....xx...xmxx.xxx..Craig Barrett (DNS)

Mini Cooper - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....2....49...8m00.221..*Bob Yelle*
....2....4....49...8m06.460..Brian Smith
....3....1....49...8m08.582..Houston Thomas
....4....3....48...8m01.875..Chuck Ray
....5....6....46...8m03.593..Tom Johnson
....6....5....46...8m09.460..Ed Reynolds
....7....7....44...8m06.076..Brian VanderVeen

VTA - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....3....55...8m05.410..*Houston Thomas*
....2....2....53...8m03.340..Brian Smith
....3....1....49...8m11.900..Brian VanderVeen
....4....6....42...8m05.922..Kyle Jarboe
....5....5....31...6m56.014..Sott Carpenter
....6....4....xx...xmxx.xxx..Chuck Ray (DNS-Mechanical)


----------



## Railroader

Thanks for posting the results once again IndyRC_Racer!


----------



## BadSign

BigShow4u said:


> i hope i can get there earlier this time to see if the tires have changed. if not, ill have some time to run and get them as good as i can get before the race.
> 
> @badsign: i found some lower spring retainers the allow me to use those springs you gave me. if i don't get my order by friday i can at least play around with those. i am thinking that maybe one of the reasons why the rear was so loose is because the front springs were so stiff. When the weight would transfer to the front when slowing down, the front would not "absorb" any of the weight transfer and the rear end would lift off the ground just enough that there was not enough weight to keep the rear planted. I hope that makes sense and would possibly be correct. thats the only thing i can think of that would make it loose off power other than being new tires.


Hey BS,

Stiff front springs can make the car react faster, but the turning radius is wider. I think more rear toe (3*) and softer springs in the rear wil help most.


----------



## BadSign

Also, thanks to everyone for the help on my new M05- Bob, Chuck, and Tom. Looking forward to better performance next time out, especially with the right tires.


----------



## Lugnutz

BigShow4u said:


> i hope i can get there earlier this time to see if the tires have changed. if not, ill have some time to run and get them as good as i can get before the race.
> 
> @badsign: i found some lower spring retainers the allow me to use those springs you gave me. if i don't get my order by friday i can at least play around with those. i am thinking that maybe one of the reasons why the rear was so loose is because the front springs were so stiff. When the weight would transfer to the front when slowing down, the front would not "absorb" any of the weight transfer and the rear end would lift off the ground just enough that there was not enough weight to keep the rear planted. I hope that makes sense and would possibly be correct. thats the only thing i can think of that would make it loose off power other than being new tires.


A stiffer front spring would make the car push and have more rear grip. How much rear toe are you using?


----------



## BadSign

One last thing: Anyone have a used Novak XRS they'd like to sell? PM me a price if you've got one.


----------



## BigShow4u

Lugnutz said:


> A stiffer front spring would make the car push and have more rear grip. How much rear toe are you using?


2 deg toe. the spring i had in the front was a 70 rate. i had tons of steering but the rear was really loose. but the tires were brand new and have never been run until that night so that i hope was the majority of the problem. I adj. the rear camber to 0 till i get to the track and test different settings.

hopefully i can get the car hooked up this friday.


----------



## Lugnutz

BigShow4u said:


> 2 deg toe. the spring i had in the front was a 70 rate. i had tons of steering but the rear was really loose. but the tires were brand new and have never been run until that night so that i hope was the majority of the problem. I adj. the rear camber to 0 till i get to the track and test different settings.
> 
> hopefully i can get the car hooked up this friday.


I would try 3 degrees rear toe and 1.5-2 degrees rear camber. Clean your tires with goo gone. If there is any mold release left on them that will get it off. If your using Associated springs, Blue up front and Silver in rear.


----------



## BigShow4u

ill have to stop by hobby town and see if they have the pivot block set in. Not sure if they will have it since i have the older pro version. if not ill just have to order it.


----------



## Railroader

BadSign said:


> Also, thanks to everyone for the help on my new M05- Bob, Chuck, and Tom. Looking forward to better performance next time out, especially with the right tires.


Anytime! I was just "playin' it forward" as Brian loaned me some electronics to get my M-05 running Friday.


----------



## chuck in indy

*Vroom!*

Check out my new ride! Vrrooom, vroooom... Can't wait til Friday!


----------



## BigShow4u

looks good,:thumbsup: but for how long. :lol:

See ya friday.


----------



## BigShow4u

:woohoo::woohoo: One more day till raceday!:thumbsup:

got my gears and springs today so i should be able to get this car set up properly now.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

*On-Road Racing at Indy Slots Friday 02/19/2010*​*NOW USING CRC CLIK-TRAK BARRIERS!!*​
Current Classes include....
*Vintage Trans Am, Mini Coopers, HPI F10,...*​
*Racing starts at 7pm. Please call in your entry if running late.*

On-road practice every Thursday evening!!

Indy Slots Inc 
317-787-7568 
5135 S Emerson Ave, 
Indianapolis, IN 46237
(http://www.mapquest.com/maps?address=5135+S+Emerson+Ave,+&zipcode=46237)​
Projected roll call for Friday 02/19/2010.

*RCGT*
Projected ?

*1/12 Vehicles*
Projected?

*F1/Indycar/HPI F10*
Projected 4+ (2 last week)

*Mini Coopers*
Projected 8+ (14 last week including 3 novice)

*VTA:*
Projected 3+ (7 last week)


----------



## trerc

chuck in indy said:


> Check out my new ride! Vrrooom, vroooom... Can't wait til Friday!


Man chuck your work is slick, Nicely done. :thumbsup:


----------



## Railroader

Johnson Racing will have three Mini Coopers (2 novice), one HPI F10, and one VTA with them.


----------



## Railroader

What do you guys think of this layout for tomorrow?


----------



## BigShow4u

looks good to me. 


here is an idea of mine.

What if we could use the same layout 2 weekends in a row but just run it in reverse for the next week end? 

well i have a new job and my orientation is tomorrow (go figure)@ 2 and im not sure how long it will be. Hopefully it won't take long and i can get in some practice befor the races start or even make it there in time.


----------



## flywheel93

What tires did you decide for the F10? Thanks.


----------



## Railroader

flywheel93 said:


> What tires did you decide for the F10? Thanks.


So far:
The two sets made by HPI for the F10 and the Tamiya F201 tires. I am pretty much open to any rubber tire that is made for a 1/10th scale F1-style car, we'd have to decide as a group (that includes you!).​



I see Towerhobbies is starting to carry the HPI "S" grip rear tires, with the fronts coming in March.

Did you ever get that set you linked to earlier?


----------



## Railroader

BigShow4u said:


> What if we could use the same layout 2 weekends in a row but just run it in reverse for the next week end?


I'd rather keep the clockwise direction. Going anti-clockwise would bring up too many bad memories of oval-racing for me.


----------



## BigShow4u

Railroader said:


> I'd rather keep the clockwise direction. Going anti-clockwise would bring up too many bad memories of oval-racing for me.


:lol: yea i could see that.


----------



## flywheel93

No I did not order those tires. I have been fighting with this medical stuff and haven't really had time. I won't be able to make it this friday either but I wanted to get some tires so next time out I would be ready.


----------



## Railroader

flywheel93 said:


> No I did not order those tires. I have been fighting with this medical stuff and haven't really had time. I won't be able to make it this friday either but I wanted to get some tires so next time out I would be ready.


Still praying you get better.

Looks like the HPI "S" grips are the way to go. Kyle had a set and they were hooked up right away. Gonna be about $50-55 a set.


----------



## flywheel93

Railroader said:


> Still praying you get better.
> 
> Looks like the HPI "S" grips are the way to go. Kyle had a set and they were hooked up right away. Gonna be about $50-55 a set.


Thanks. I go back to the doctor next friday. We will see then. I will look into getting a set of those if they are going to be legal. I am up for anything the works better than the kit tires. :thumbsup:


----------



## Scott04C5

Jeff,
Get better soon


----------



## BadSign

Get well!

Hope everyone has a good night of racing- I'll see you all next Friday.


----------



## KyleJ

Not going to be able to make it tonight, hopefully next week.


----------



## chuck in indy

Man, what a crazy night of Cooper action? 8 - 9 cars in each heat and main was awesome! I wonder if we could get 12 on the track at once? That would be totally awesome dude. Had fun so see ya next time!


----------



## THE READER

chuck in indy said:


> Man, what a crazy night of Cooper action? 8 - 9 cars in each heat and main was awesome! I wonder if we could get 12 on the track at once? That would be totally awesome dude. Had fun so see ya next time!


i think 8-9 cars on that tight of track was to much ., much less 10- 12 cars----- crash city!!! im black and blue all over


----------



## jkaetz

Lots of fun tonight, another big thanks to Brian for helping me get my car into shape. Now I just need to get better at bouncing off the wall and continuing in the right direction.  

I am looking at traction compounds and was wondering what everyone suggests.


----------



## Railroader

I'm with Chuck, I had a blast even though I crashed into each and every single car out there. I just wasn't patient enough. We had the right amount of cars out there tonight in the main. One or two more would have been intense too.

And I must issue an apology: I got home and sat down to watch a little bit of the Olympics and realized I never marshaled tonight. I was "that guy". It will NOT happen again. Sorry guys.



jkaetz said:


> I am looking at traction compounds and was wondering what everyone suggests.


Personally, I like Jack the Gripper. Paragon tends to soften tires up too much for me.


----------



## chuck in indy

I think 6 - 8 would be enough, I was being a little sarcastic. I'm dizzy from weaving in and out of traffic and dodging bullets that hit me last week but seemed to miss me this week.

I use jack the gripper for traction compound jkaets. I have Paragon, which is good stuff, but by the end of the night it makes my tires more tacky and sometime makes my M03 start traction rolling which can be adjusted / taken out by using stiffer springs in the front.


----------



## Guest

Hey guys sorry about coming in and setting up the off road track after you were finished tonight, running you guys off was the last thing I wanted to do. Ive been setting up the tracks on Saturdays and im going to be running late tomorrow and I wanted to get the track set up before everyone got there. I had know idea that there was such a big rift forming between the on road, and off road guys, and im sory there were jumps out on Thursday and today when you got there. That being said I will talk to the other guys about this because Thursday is supposed to be open practice for everybody not just off road. I used to race more on road than anything so I understand were you guys are coming from, and the last thing I want is to run off racers that support the hobby shop that WE ALL race at and are loyal too... 

Once again sorry about all the BS and I will talk to the guys and Doug to see what we can do about this...


----------



## Railroader

PM at cha Crackersmacker!!!


----------



## BigShow4u

other than there only being 2 VTA cars present it was a good night (till my ESC released it's magical blue smoke right before the A main) LOL luckily they had a Havok 3s in stock or i would have been done for the night. The car handles really good now but still needs a little tweaking to get it dialed in. Defiantly had some great cooper action last night. so there might be a cooper in my future and also maybe in my friends too (kinda talked him into it )

Not sure if i will be down next weekend but well see. just depends what work is like this week.

oh, i REALLY liked the track last night too. I like the more tech type.


----------



## Railroader

I'll bring my VTA out next week. I need to pick up a new body for it though.


----------



## Rook-E

Sorry I missed Friday night! I had to travel for work. I'll be there next week for some cooper action and bringing my WGT for some track time. Count me in!!!!


----------



## BadSign

BS4U, what ESC were you running?

I'll be back next week for VTA and Cooper.


----------



## BigShow4u

BadSign said:


> BS4U, what ESC were you running?
> 
> I'll be back next week for VTA and Cooper.


Havoc 2s

not sure what happened. went back to the pit after the race, took the body off,turned the car on and poof. the ESC is still under warranty so it's no big deal.


----------



## microed

BigShow4u said:


> The car handles really good now but still needs a little tweaking to get it dialed in.
> 
> oh, i REALLY liked the track last night too. I like the more tech type.


Your car definitely looked like it was handling waaaay better than last week. Night and day difference.

And +1 on the track layout. It was a blast to drive. I hate it when the layout is so easy that I can practically drive it with my eyes closed. I know some of you probably think I drive with my eyes closed all the time.:tongue:


----------



## Railroader

microed said:


> Your car definitely looked like it was handling waaaay better than last week. Night and day difference.


Very true. 

And Scott, you are one of the reasons I am getting my VTA car ready again. You race the class with respect and are helping make it fun again.



microed said:


> And +1 on the track layout. It was a blast to drive. I hate it when the layout is so easy that I can practically drive it with my eyes closed. I know some of you probably think drive with my eyes closed all the time.:tongue:


I don't care who you are, that's funny.

The Cooper racers as a group have been steadily getting better and better. I also have been starting a small notebook with the layouts we have run recently and making notes. So if you really like [or hate] a layout, let me know so I can keep a record of the track layouts.


----------



## chuck in indy

Thumbs up on Friday's layout. It is one of my favorites along with the big s or superman layout. I've always disliked the long straigt with the sweeper and this layout was great for drivers. There were a lot of places to set up and pass which allowed for a lot of I pass you, you pass me, back and forth action. Last week's track was cool too! I'm all for maybe keeping a log of track layouts. Maybe have a three ring binder with a sketch and picture of the layout? I think I may have 2 or 3 buddies looking to get in on some cooper action in the next couple of weeks. Is it Friday yet?


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here are the Race results for Friday 02/19/2010

HPI F10 (Silvercan) - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....31...5m04.922..*Steve Larracey*
....2....3....25...5m05.331..Doug James
....3....2....12...2m04.350..Tom Johnson

Mini Cooper - B Main (Novice)
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....20...5m07.004..*Victor Kilen*
....2....2....17...5m07.309..Ben James
....3....4....12...4m56.961..Bethany Edington
....4....3....04...1m41.254..Mike Vaught

Mini Cooper - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....31...5m09.958..*Chuck Ray*
....2....4....29...5m05.062..Ed Reynolds
....3....2....29...5m07.574..Bob Yelle
....4....3....29...5m09.415..Brian Smith
....5....6....28...5m03.740..Doug James
....6....5....27...5m08.525..Tom Johnson
....7....7....25...5m05.188..Brock Ecevit
....8....8....20...5m01.566..Jason Kaetzel

VTA - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....2....31...5m03.306..*Steve Larracey*
....2....1....29...5m01.583..Scott Carpenter


----------



## MicroRacerM18

Friday was good. I liked the track layout.

Too bad Scott's ESC quit, he made the VTA main, but didn't have all the settings right. I am looking forward to running with him again, when both cars are competitive in the same heat. Mine was junk in the first race.

F10 was good, once we all get tires that grip, I think the racing will be close. Hopefully my tires will come in before Friday! I am going to try the HPI M-compound F10 tires.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Some new Tamiya M05 kits (and bodies) coming soong
- Alfa Romeo MiTo (http://www.tamiyausa.com/product/item.php?product-id=58453).
- Honda S800 (http://www.tamiyausa.com/product/item.php?product-id=58454)
- Datsun 280zx (http://www.tamiyausa.com/product/item.php?product-id=92213)
280zx body for sale on Tower Hobbies (http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/WTI0095P?FVSEARCH=datsun+280)


----------



## Railroader

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Some new Tamiya M05 kits (and bodies) coming soon


Those look GREAT!


----------



## cwoods34

Sir Roader of the Rail, you have a PM............ :hat:


----------



## BadSign

mmmmm...280z.


----------



## flywheel93

..........


----------



## BadSign

flywheel93 said:


> I have a brand new m05 280zx that just came in the mail yesterday. I bought it for $140.00 so I would like to get that out of it. Just let me know if anyone is interested. Or I might sell my f10 for right now with my health problems. Just PM me if interested in either one of them. Thanks.
> Jeff T.
> 
> The f10 has a novak xrs installed, servo(futaba 3003), kit tires, decent body, and motor(though you might need a new one soon.) I would like to get $125.00 out of it. I will include a orion 2400 20c for an extra$20.00.


How new is that battery? I'm interested.


----------



## flywheel93

BadSign said:


> How new is that battery? I'm interested.


I will bring it on friday. If anyone is interested in the other stuff let me know so I can bring it to the track so you can look at it.


----------



## BadSign

Chuck,
pm for you


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Who is planning on racing HPI F10's this Friday? (Feb 26, 2010)

I purchased a kit from Indy Slots last Friday. I haven't got around to building it yet but might tonight. Need to pull the Novak XRS from my HPI Micro RS4 and put a new case on a Futaba 3003 servo. I special ordered some HPI "M" compound tires from Hobbytown, but only got the front tires. Hopefully the rears will come in this week. I also need to dig through my old decals and see if I have any open wheels decals left.

Would like to see 4-5 cars running this week.


----------



## Railroader

I'll be running the F10. Can't decide on 2nd class, either Cooper or VTA.

I'll have two kids racing Coopers with me.


----------



## BigShow4u

i wont be able to make it racing any time soon . We are working 60 hr weeks and I'm on 3rd shift. right now it's mandatory but hopefully it wont be for to long.


----------



## BadSign

I'll be there for VTA and Cooper. May bring my f103 out and run around a little, too.


----------



## KyleJ

Cooper, VTA, and F10 for me this Friday.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Well, as Professor Hubert J. Farnsworth would say "Bad news everyone...."

It looks like the HPI F10 "M" compound tires probably won't work at Indy Slots. Thankfully I only purchased a set of the front tires. I think these tires might be good on a hot day outside, but I don't think they will have the traction we need for the 1st round of racing on Friday nights. 

I managed to get my chassis built last night, but still need to get the electronics installed. Rather than rewire my XRS, I think I'm just going to pick up a new one. I'm also going to go the 1 color body route to save a little time (Yellow). I will have the car ready for racing on Friday.


----------



## MicroRacerM18

I will be there for F10 and either coopers or vta.


----------



## Crptracer

I have 2 orion 3800 race spec lipo's and a novak GTB...Lipo's are like brand new as well as the GTB.....$160.00 for all of it.....Let me know


----------



## RATFactor

Is Micro racing dead at slots?


----------



## Railroader

RATFactor said:


> Is Micro racing dead at slots?


Pretty much, but it wouldn't take much to get it started again.

Right now the biggest on-road classes at Indy Slots on Friday is:
1. Mini Cooper [TCS rules except for bodies] 8-10 regulars and 3-4 novices
2. VTA [Strict VTA rules] 3-5 regulars
3. HPI Formula 10 [rules still forming] 3-5 regulars

Some guys have talked about a Tamiya F1 class following the TCS rules, but we can't seem to all hit the same night.

A group of three racers makes a class on Friday night as long as the racing director approves.

A bunch of us regulars still have 1/18th TC cars and a couple bring them to the track every week. No one has run them in a while though.


----------



## 1BrownGuy

Ill be there :thumbsup: VTA / cooper


----------



## chuck in indy

*How fast does it go?!*

Vroom vroom to The Reader! Me thinks that M05 is ALIVE! IT'S ALIVE! Sorry if I got in to anyone during the main, I was trying to catch the pack and think I got Ed and Tom so? Just call me crash! Had fun and think we're getting better as a group, lots of cool side by side action and car control with the lapped cars holding a line well enough to let the leaders by and keeping up their momentum, cheers!

Any one know of a liquid to soak your rims in once you get the foam insert out to release the tire so you can use the wheels again? There's gotta be something instead of just tossing em in the trash.

Oh and by the way, Kudos to the HPI F10 group tonight. You put on a good show and think you all are pretty well matched. Makes me wish I still had mine but oh well. I'll be back in VTA once the 25.5's hit the street.

Good times...


----------



## trerc

chuck in indy said:


> !Any one know of a liquid to soak your rims in once you get the foam insert out to release the tire so you can use the wheels again? There's gotta be something instead of just tossing em in the trash.
> I'll be back in VTA once the 25.5's hit the street.
> 
> Good times...


You can use Acetone fumes to debond the CA, It works well but it's kind of a PITA to set up. I prefer the bake method, get yourself a cookie sheet and set the over to 300 degrees pop your wheels in and wait about 10-15 min and check them, you will be able to pop the tires right off the rims. :thumbsup:

The ESC thing has really slowed VTA down quite a bit and made it fun, I know I switched from the RS to a Havok myself. I'm having fun with it for sure, maybe you oughta give it another shot now that the turbos are off. I also picked up an m03 Mini for the upcoming parking lot season...


----------



## THE READER

i also would like to apologize for who ever i ran into last night in the mains. like railroader , i know i got into him a few times sorry . my bad!!


----------



## RATFactor

Railroader said:


> Pretty much, but it wouldn't take much to get it started again.
> 
> Right now the biggest on-road classes at Indy Slots on Friday is:
> 1. Mini Cooper [TCS rules except for bodies] 8-10 regulars and 3-4 novices
> 2. VTA [Strict VTA rules] 3-5 regulars
> 3. HPI Formula 10 [rules still forming] 3-5 regulars
> 
> Some guys have talked about a Tamiya F1 class following the TCS rules, but we can't seem to all hit the same night.
> 
> A group of three racers makes a class on Friday night as long as the racing director approves.
> 
> A bunch of us regulars still have 1/18th TC cars and a couple bring them to the track every week. No one has run them in a while though.


I would like to make it back there again, but have no 1/10 stuff except a tc that could be run in open class, but have no desire to spend a ton of money to put it in VTA class. Don't like slow stuff anyway..
Maybe we can try to get a few guys together on a specific weekend for a 1/18 good time? If any of the Indy crowd is interested in running their micros, Next weekend is the 2nd annual Mini Great Lakes Challenge in Toledo. Went last year and it was a blast! Flyers can be found on this forum in the Mini and micros section..


----------



## Railroader

The B-Main Mini Coopers were a blast. Some of the best racing I have ever done with BadSign. Super clean!

And IndyRC_Racer will pay for his infernal actions last night in the HPI F10 class.  It was all I could do to stay ahead of MicroRacerM18. We were all pretty close to finishing on the same lap were it not for some mechanical problems. Official rules will be posted in this thread soon.



THE READER said:


> i also would like to apologize for who ever i ran into last night in the mains. like railroader , i know i got into him a few times sorry . my bad!!


Thanks. I appreciate it.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I do have a racing debt to pay to Tom in the F10 class, but my ego just couldn't allow me to go a lap down. 

Here are my thoughts after my initial night running the HPI F10 car. With a set of good tires the cars are fun to drive. I did found 2 more sets of F201 "A" tires. The rear set I was running last night was starting to revive a bit after keeping them sauced with Paragon. The set I gave Steve seemed to respond much quicker which helped him in the main. Speaking of tires, Steve asked Indy Slots to order some HPI F10 "S" compound tires.

I did a little tuning on the car last night that seemed to help. I loosened up the gear diff and that helped hook up the rear a bit better. I believe that I'm running it at 3/4 turn off of full lock (kit instructions call for 1/2 off full lock). 

I'm impressed with the durability of the car, as I wasn't driving it very well in the 1st heat. The only weak point in the car seems to be the servo saver. I decided to "fix" the problem by super gluing the servo saver and that really make the car more predictable. Easy low tech solution.

In the main the bite came up and my front tires were really grabbing. Combined with a loose rear, and the car became a bit unpredictable. I'm going to try lower the ride height to see if that improves the handling (will need to change the position of a spacer on the front king pins and ride height adjuster on the rear axle). I also want to try different grease/lube on the dampner plate to see if I can slow down the reaction.

Overall, I'm very happy with the car and how close in speed/performance everyone was last night. The main results really don't reflect how close everyone was last night.


----------



## BadSign

trerc said:


> You can use Acetone fumes to debond the CA


Don't dip your tires in it, though. It changes the compound and shrinks the tire.



THE READER said:


> i also would like to apologize for who ever i ran into last night in the mains. like railroader , i know i got into him a few times sorry . my bad!!


No apologies necessary. Especially if you hit RR



Railroader said:


> The B-Main Mini Coopers were a blast. Some of the best racing I have ever done with BadSign. Super clean!


That was fun. Ed and I ran side by side through 4 infield corners in the A. Tons of fun. I have to find some more motor somehow. I just don't have the "Oomph" in my car to get going.

Brownguy, I'm taking the bike apart right now and lowering the front fork mounts.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here are the Race results for Friday 02/19/2010

HPI F10 (Silvercan) - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....2....32...5m00.783..*Steve Larracey*
....2....1....32...5m03.075..Tom Johnson
....3....3....31...5m07.169..Brian Smith
....4....4....10...3m00.646..Doug James

Mini Cooper - c Main (Novice)
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....x....xx...xmxx.xxx..*Alsah*
....2....x....xx...xmxx.xxx..Musu
....3....x....xx...xmxx.xxx..Ben

Mini Cooper - B Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....2....29...5m00.689..*Tom Johnson (bump to A)*
....2....1....29...5m03.188..*Brian VanderVeen (bump to A)*
....3....3....29...5m07.656..Doug James
....4....4....28...5m10.474..Dave Cook
....5....5....27...5m01.876..Brock Ecevit
....6....6....19...4m24.176..Jason Kaetzel

Mini Cooper - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....50...8m08.604..*Bob Yelle* - Docked 1 lap (short lap of 5 seconds)
....2....3....49...8m00.040..Houston Thomas
....3....5....49...8m00.059..Brian Smith
....4....2....49...8m00.221..Chuck Ray
....5....4....48...8m09.247..Ed Reynolds
....6....7....46...8m06.838..Brian VanderVeen
....7....6....35...5m58.866..Tom Johnson

VTA - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....33...5m01.708..*Houston Thomas*
....2....3....32...5m00.252..Steve Larracey
....3....2....32...5m01.108..Brian VanderVeen


----------



## Railroader

BadSign said:


> No apologies necessary. Especially if you hit RR


JERK! :tongue:


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Please note that I took a lap away from Bob Yelle in the Mini Cooper "A" main. Bob had a 10 second lap, followed by a 5 second lap, followed by a 9 second lap. Based on the placement of the loop and the average laps Bob was running (9.5's), I'm guessing that due to an accident that Bob got an extra lap. This change doesn't affect the finishing order.

Speaking of finishing order, I believe that Houston Thomas actually finished 4th. Due to the placement of the loop he may have counted early before he actually crossed the "finish line". Regardless of finishing order, the top 4 cars actually finished within 1 second of each other on the track. Bob Yelle crossed the line at the buzzer with Brian Smith & Chuck on his heels and Houston rounding the last corner. I think each of the top 4 cars were even running a different car/body combo.

1. Bob Yelle - M05 long/Miata
2. Brian Smith - M03 medium/Fiat 500
3. Chuck Ray - M05 medium/Civic
4. Houston Thomas - M03 long/Cooper
5. Ed Reynolds - M03 medium/Suzuki Swift
6. Brian VanderVeen - M05 medium/Civic 
7. Tom Johnson - M05 long/Mercedes


----------



## 1BrownGuy

BadSign said:


> Don't dip your tires in it, though. It changes the compound and shrinks the tire.
> 
> 
> 
> No apologies necessary. Especially if you hit RR
> 
> 
> 
> That was fun. Ed and I ran side by side through 4 infield corners in the A. Tons of fun. I have to find some more motor somehow. I just don't have the "Oomph" in my car to get going.
> 
> Brownguy, I'm taking the bike apart right now and lowering the front fork mounts.



I hit RR aslo but I dont really care if it hurts his feelings ................................................................................................................................(j/K)

Very good racing last night :thumbsup:

*Badsign* You neeed to *raise *the forks 6mm...basically you want the front higher off the ground. But maybe thats what your saying in your post?


----------



## BadSign

1BrownGuy said:


> I hit RR aslo but I dont really care if it hurts his feelings ................................................................................................................................(j/K)
> 
> Very good racing last night :thumbsup:
> 
> *Badsign* You neeed to *raise *the forks 6mm...basically you want the front higher off the ground. But maybe thats what your saying in your post?


That's what I meant, drilling the mounting hole on the main chasis plate 6mm lower. Sorry 'bout the confusion.

And I never kid about hitting Tom...I take it very seriously!:wave:


----------



## Railroader

1BrownGuy said:


> I hit RR aslo but I dont really care if it hurts his feelings ................................................................................................................................(j/K)


You, you are another story entirely. I think you still owe me a few bumps for stepping on your VTA car that one night.


----------



## MicroRacerM18

Racing was a blast last night!! :thumbsup:

I think I owe one to Houston, for slowing down Brian V. so I could take second in VTA, and to Brian S. for slowing down Tom in the F10 race. 

Looking forward to next week. I hope the F10 HPI tires get in so I can try and run those.

I would also like to say "nice race" to Musu and Ben J. (even though they aren't on this forum) they had a great race and battle for 2nd in the Cooper Novice Class. It was fun to watch. The novice class is starting to get really competitive! :thumbsup:


----------



## Railroader

MicroRacerM18 said:


> I would also like to say "nice race" to Musu and Ben J. (even though they aren't on this forum) they had a great race and battle for 2nd in the Cooper Novice Class. It was fun to watch. The novice class is starting to get really competitive! :thumbsup:


Musu and Alsah (sounds like salsa without the "s") said on the way home last night that it was the most fun they have ever had at the track. Musu told me earlier today about the fight for 2nd and how she was trying as hard as she could. I think they are finally taking it seriously and trying to improve their driving skills.


----------



## microed

IndyRC_Racer said:


> 5. Ed Reynolds - M0? medium/Suzuki Swift


I am running a M03.

By this Fall, I should have some lipo's for my car. I hope that will give me that ever so slight boost in speed that I need to keep up with the front runners. 

Thanks to everyone who hit Railroader in the main. It made it easier for me to catch him. :tongue:

I had a blast Friday and I hope I did not get in the leaders way too much. If so, I apologize. I had a good battle trying to catch Railroader early on and could not afford to give up much time. 

And for the record, I am not a fan of the eight minute main. I am old and out of shape and it wears me out. :lol: I prefer five minute mains.


----------



## BadSign

That reminds me, I've got an M05, my kids have the 3.


----------



## KyleJ

Wish I could have made it guys, but something came up at the last minute.  Glad to see enough F10's are there now.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I got a chance to practice my HPI F10 at the R/Car (Marion County) on Sunday. The car was setup stock except for the F201 "A" tires. With no traction compound the car had plenty of steering. In a few corners I had too much steering causing severe oversteer and in a few instances traction roll. 

I decided to lower the ride height and test. To lower the ride height, move the black plastic spacer on the king pin from the top of the steering knuckle to the bottom. Also use a #2 rear bearing holder/ride height adjuster in the "up" position. Once the car was lowered, it was much more driveable on a track with good grip. I still had some over-steer in a few sections, so I suspect the front springs may just be too soft.

I plan on testing some of the Associated 10L front springs (http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0095p?FVPROFIL=&FVSEARCH=ASSOCIATED+SPRING+10l). Since they are only $2 for a pair, I think this is an inexpensive "tuning option" that we can try for this car. Currently HPI doesn't offer any other front springs. However, I'm fine if we only allow the kit springs at Indy Slots. If I do find that different front springs work better, I will make sure that I purchase enough for everyone to use on Friday night. Thankfully it only takes a few minutes to swap springs.


----------



## Railroader

Good info Brian, thanks.


----------



## KyleJ

Railroader said:


> Good info Brian, thanks.


Ditto.

So you basically have it set as low as it will go?


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

If I wanted to lower the front ride height more, I could probably put another plastic spacer under the steering knuckle. However, there is a point that the front suspension wouldn't have enough travel. You probably could use a longer kingpin to gain some extra suspension travel, but I don't think that is really needed.

If you look at the bottom of step 10 in the manual, there is a picture of the front suspension with a plastic shim under the steering knuckle. Step 14 shows the different rear ride height adjustments. I corrected my earlier post as I was using the #2 spacer in the up position. (http://www.hpiracing.co.jp/contents/kits/formula-ten/img/inst.jpg)

Oh, one more quick item. R/Car (Marion County) had stock gear diffs in stock/for sale. I picked up a replacement for my car as I used a bad pinion on my car in testing and it looks a bit chewed up.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I wanted to add something about the HPI F10 class at Indy Slots. Steve Larracey, Doug James, and Tom Johnson have been responsible for creating the HPI F10 class for Indy Slots. I really like the direction they are taking for this class, which is why I decided to buy a car. They are trying to keep this a low cost class that offers close/fun racing. They are working on drafting rules and hopefully will having something posted soon.

I have been offering my observations/suggestions on low cost or free tuning options to help the stock F10's perform better. Hopefully by openly sharing our racing observations we will be able to find a good "stock" setup for Indy Slots that the rules can be based on. Ultimately I will leave the rules to Tom, Doug, and Steve because I know they have the best interests of this class in mind.


----------



## j21moss

Ole Brian has now posted 2000 times!!!! welcome to the Pro class!!! LOL


----------



## chuck in indy

Friday yet?


----------



## BigShow4u

nope not yet but close. our hours were cut down so I dont have to work fridays :thumbsup: (i work sun - thur).

My friend ordered his M-05 so he might be joining us on fridays. 
Any thing i should tell him to upgrade other than alum spindles? 

Who all is gonna run VTA?


----------



## Railroader

BigShow4u said:


> nope not yet but close. our hours were cut down so I dont have to work fridays :thumbsup: (i work sun - thur).
> 
> My friend ordered his M-05 so he might be joining us on fridays.
> Any thing i should tell him to upgrade other than alum spindles?
> 
> Who all is gonna run VTA?


Did he get the pro kit? If not, depending on what kit he gets, then he'll want to get some more bearings, oil dampers #53155 (what Tamiya calls shocks), some short springs, and aluminum front uprights #54177.

He might also want to pick up the Tamiya spacer set #53539 so he can lower his ride height. I like the a-arms to be almost level to the ground.

The kit tires work well at Indy Slots, though I have heard some are using the 60D Super Grip #53254 tires.


----------



## Rook-E

Is Slots open on Thursday night for onroad practice?


----------



## Railroader

Rook-E said:


> Is Slots open on Thursday night for onroad practice?


Yes, but you may have to deal with tearing down the off-road track and building an on-road track. Though, more trucks have been showing up to practice on Thursdays and almost zero on-road, so you may not even get that.


----------



## Rook-E

Railroader said:


> Yes, but you may have to deal with tearing down the off-road track and building an on-road track. Though, more trucks have been showing up to practice on Thursdays and almost zero on-road, so you may not even get that.


Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## BigShow4u

Railroader said:


> Did he get the pro kit? If not, depending on what kit he gets, then he'll want to get some more bearings, oil dampers #53155 (what Tamiya calls shocks), some short springs, and aluminum front uprights #54177.
> 
> He might also want to pick up the Tamiya spacer set #53539 so he can lower his ride height. I like the a-arms to be almost level to the ground.
> 
> The kit tires work well at Indy Slots, though I have heard some are using the 60D Super Grip #53254 tires.


i believe he got the stock kit. what upgrades are allowed?


----------



## Railroader

BigShow4u said:


> i believe he got the stock kit. what upgrades are allowed?


Just need to follow TCS rules. Any Tamiya hop up is allowed.


http://www.tamiyausa.com/tcs/rules.php#mini


> Any Tamiya M03, M05 or M04 chassis car that uses the 60D size tire or smaller.
> Tamiya Hop-Ups only.
> No chassis lightening allowed.
> Current TAMIYA Mini bodies available for the M03 and M05 are legal. M04 cars must use M04 bodies that use 60D tires
> Tamiya 60D tires and wheels only (50683, 50684, 53254 and 53340).
> Stuffing tires with inserts to create a "ballooned" tire, and producing overdrive is not legal. Tire diameter limit will be limited to 60mm.
> The Tamiya 540-J motor (53689) is the motor that must be used for the 2010 season
> It is legal to use the maximum pinion gear size on all front-drive and rear drive Mini cars. I.E. 20-tooth on the M03/M05 and 21-tooth on the M04.
> Any Tamiya plastic or aluminum hop-up damper may be used
> Any Tamiya short or regular size hop-up spring may be used.
> The use of LIPO batteries is permitted in this class, but due to the battery compartment having a rounded profile, the only legal LIPOs for this class must have a rounded hard case. I.E. Orion/Peak 2400, 3200, and 3400 Carbon Edition hard cased batteries, Reedy 2400 and 3400 stick LIPOs. Modifying the M-chassis to fit other hard case LIPO batteries is not permitted.
> Drilling extra vent holes to the wheels is illegal.
> All M-chassis cars must meet a minimum weight of 1250 grams.
> Motor RPM Limits will be imposed to match out of the box performance. RPM numbers TBD.
> It is forbidden to crank the timing on the 540-J motor physically or through the use of rare earth magnets.


----------



## Railroader

Woah, I just noticed that the new minimum weight is 1250 grams.

:woohoo:


----------



## chuck in indy

Hey F10 racers, I traded for an F10 kit that was previously owned and was curious if I could run it with the 21.5 brushless if I don't get time to break it down and put a silver can (or whatever it needs to be) in it before Friday? It's 50/50 wether I even will try because I have a rookie driver coming to run the m class with us but thought I'd ask. What is the motor again anyway, silver can like the m class right? It seemed like last week we had enough racers to run two classes without freaking out and giving The Reader a good laugh so? My feelings won't be hurt either way... Good times! Oh yeah, hey Rook-E, I had my WGT out last week and it's too slow. We have to run 6.5 brushless with 3s lipo's, it would be preposterous to run anything less if I do say so myself... Heehee, Poke! I'm funny?


----------



## Rook-E

chuck in indy said:


> Hey F10 racers, I traded for an F10 kit that was previously owned and was curious if I could run it with the 21.5 brushless if I don't get time to break it down and put a silver can (or whatever it needs to be) in it before Friday? It's 50/50 wether I even will try because I have a rookie driver coming to run the m class with us but thought I'd ask. What is the motor again anyway, silver can like the m class right? It seemed like last week we had enough racers to run two classes without freaking out and giving The Reader a good laugh so? My feelings won't be hurt either way... Good times! Oh yeah, hey Rook-E, I had my WGT out last week and it's too slow. We have to run 6.5 brushless with 3s lipo's, it would be preposterous to run anything less if I do say so myself... Heehee, Poke! I'm funny?


FUNNY FUNNY MAN!!! WGT is 1cell/13.5. Alright you win. Just cause you have cat like reflexes doesn't mean everyone else does. :tongue:


----------



## chuck in indy

*Sarcasm, maybe?*

As Bugs Bunny says, Ain't a stinker? I read the WGT rules wrong and bought a 17.5. I have someone who is going to sell me a 13.5 this week but dude, really? Watching those cars go so slow with the 13.5 makes me want to ask, would it help if I got on the track and pushed? Heehee!


----------



## Railroader

chuck in indy said:


> Hey F10 racers, I traded for an F10 kit that was previously owned and was curious if I could run it with the 21.5 brushless if I don't get time to break it down and put a silver can (or whatever it needs to be) in it before Friday? It's 50/50 wether I even will try because I have a rookie driver coming to run the m class with us but thought I'd ask. What is the motor again anyway, silver can like the m class right?


Our current proposed rules are as follows:

-Indy Slots HPI F10 Spec Club Class-

HPI F10 chassis - STOCK - NO upgrades or modifications to the chassis
Tamiya 540-J motor part #5368 [RED DOT ONLY] - *Hand out*
Novak XRS Electronic Speed Control - female Dean's plug connected to motor leads or Tamiya MO3 stock speed control
Kit Gearing
Kit camber/caster - no modifications beyond kit set up
Any Servo - preferably as cheap as you can get
Any Radio
Kit body and wings only - no additional modifications. Body trimmed at cut lines within 2mm. Some lexan parts may be left off.
Tires: HPI F10 tires or Tamiya F201 tires - all rubber compounds
Battery: up to 3200 mAh 20C LiPo Hard-case or 4200 mAh NiMH factory-assembled stick packs
Share any setup tips with all other members of the group!!!

We're lenient on the motor leads right now as we are still eeking out the bugs in the kits. We'll do the weekly motor hand out when we are completely up to speed. Hopefully in the next week or so.

If you want to run the 21.5 motor this week I am sure the guys will be understanding. You may be asked to put on a smaller pinion to match the speeds for the mains.


----------



## Miller Time

chuck in indy said:


> As Bugs Bunny says, Ain't a stinker? I read the WGT rules wrong and bought a 17.5. I have someone who is going to sell me a 13.5 this week but dude, really? Watching those cars go so slow with the 13.5 makes me want to ask, would it help if I got on the track and pushed? Heehee!


Then your watching the wrong car,  Sunday we tested them and the 13.5 1cell was almost a full second faster than 17.5 Rubber 2 cell and about 0.6 seconds faster than 1/12 17.5. Within 2 weeks we should have a good group running at the Big Rug. Not exactly Modified speeds but with more realistic bodies and stable handling hopefully it will become the non restrictor plate version of VTA:thumbsup:


----------



## chuck in indy

Thanks Railroader! I'll bring the car Friday night and we can go over the stuff we want to do to make em equal. I thought it looked like fun so I grabbed another one since I traded my original some time back.


----------



## KyleJ

Railroader said:


> Our current proposed rules are as follows:
> 
> -Indy Slots HPI F10 Spec Club Class-
> 
> HPI F10 chassis - STOCK - NO upgrades or modifications to the chassis
> Tamiya 540-J motor part #5368 [RED DOT ONLY] - *Hand out*
> Novak XRS Electronic Speed Control - female Dean's plug connected to motor leads or Tamiya MO3 stock speed control
> Kit Gearing
> Kit camber/caster - no modifications beyond kit set up
> Any Servo - preferably as cheap as you can get
> Any Radio
> Kit body and wings only - no additional modifications. Body trimmed at cut lines within 2mm. Some lexan parts may be left off.
> Tires: HPI F10 tires or Tamiya F201 tires - all rubber compounds
> Battery: up to 3200 mAh 20C LiPo Hard-case or 4200 mAh NiMH factory-assembled stick packs
> Share any setup tips with all other members of the group!!!
> 
> We're lenient on the motor leads right now as we are still eeking out the bugs in the kits. We'll do the weekly motor hand out when we are completely up to speed. Hopefully in the next week or so.
> 
> If you want to run the 21.5 motor this week I am sure the guys will be understanding. You may be asked to put on a smaller pinion to match the speeds for the mains.


I left the stock motor connectors on my motor and XRS because of being able to swap out brand new motors. So we are going to be using Dean's? What orientation/polarity does that need to be wired in?

As I've said, I have the ball diff in mine because I could never get the gear diff to be stable and work reliably. I don't know that it makes that much of a difference.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Chuck if you run the 21.5 motor, make sure to turn on reverse in your speed control. The XRS has full time reverse and we are allowed to use it.

I was reading on RCtech.net forums that HPI F10 "M" compound fronts and "S" compound rears worked well for a racer running on medium to high bite asphalt. Once Slots gets the "S" compounds in, I'll mount up that combo and give it a try. I'll save the kit tires for parking lot racing.

Rook-E, I have a spare 13.5 Novak SS motor when you are ready to make the transition to 1-cell in WGT.


----------



## Railroader

KyleJ said:


> I left the stock motor connectors on my motor and XRS because of being able to swap out brand new motors. So we are going to be using Dean's? What orientation/polarity does that need to be wired in?


The male will be on the motor and the female on the ESC. Positive wired up in the standard configuration at the top of the "T".



KyleJ said:


> As I've said, I have the ball diff in mine because I could never get the gear diff to be stable and work reliably. I don't know that it makes that much of a difference.


We'll have to determine that as we go along. It may be a major advantage, it may not.


----------



## KyleJ

Railroader said:


> The male will be on the motor and the female on the ESC. Positive wired up in the standard configuration at the top of the "T".


What wire color is positive on the motor? Green or yellow? I could never figure that out.


Railroader said:


> We'll have to determine that as we go along. It may be a major advantage, it may not.


You overestimate my driving skills. :lol: You'll probably find me along the wall most races.


----------



## Railroader

KyleJ said:


> What wire color is positive on the motor? Green or yellow? I could never figure that out.


Yellow is "+". There should be a red dot next to it.


KyleJ said:


> You overestimate my driving skills. :lol: You'll probably find me along the wall most races.


Funny!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

*On-Road Racing at Indy Slots Friday 03/05/2010*​*NOW USING CRC CLIK-TRAK BARRIERS!!*​
Current Classes include....
*Vintage Trans Am, Mini Coopers, HPI F10*​
*Racing starts at 7pm. Please call in your entry if running late.*

On-road practice every Thursday evening!!

Indy Slots Inc 
317-787-7568 
5135 S Emerson Ave, 
Indianapolis, IN 46237
(http://www.mapquest.com/maps?address=5135+S+Emerson+Ave,+&zipcode=46237)​
Projected roll call for Friday 03/05/2010.

*RCGT*
Projected ?

*World GT (WGT)*
Projected 2? (1 last week)

*F1/Indycar/HPI F10*
Projected 4+ (4 last week)

*Mini Coopers*
Projected 8+ (14 last week including 3 novice)

*VTA:*
Projected 3+ (7 last week)


----------



## trerc

You guys may have a cooper rookie running with you tomorrow.. Got any room left for me in novice? :hat:

I may bring my TransAm car with me as well


----------



## BigShow4u

i will be there. hours got cut yet again. Down to 40 a week. 
Hope we have a good VTA turnout. My stuff is packed and ready to go.


----------



## 1BrownGuy

*count me in ....*

VTA and Coopers of course  getting my RCGT ready for HT on sundays might bring it also to tinker with.


----------



## MicroRacerM18

I am in only for F10 tonight.


----------



## KyleJ

Gonna try to be there tonight this time. Honest.
Cooper+VTA+F10.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I am going to race the F10 tonight. I will have a VTA and Cooper but won't run 3 classes.


----------



## BadSign

Have fun tonight guys! See you next week.


----------



## 1BrownGuy

*Great times*

What a night, my poor cooper and VTA Knocked out!...oh well the boy did well.

ready for next week


----------



## THE READER

good night of racing!! congrats to chuck on his win !!! your the man chuck!!!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here are the Race results for Friday 03/05/2010

HPI F10 (Silvercan) - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....35...5m06.778..*Chuck Ray*
....2....5....33...5m07.640..Doug James
....3....2....32...5m01.522..Steve Larracey
....4....3....32...5m01.661..Brian Smith
....5....4....31...5m10.477..Kyle Jarboe

Mini Cooper - B Main (Novice)
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....4....20...5m04.289..*Ted Stahl*
....2....1....15...4m53.191..Tyler
....3....2....14...5m01.411..Ben James
....4....3....13...5m17.452..Mike Vaught

Mini Cooper - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....2....32...5m09.441..*Chuck Ray*
....2....1....31...5m00.511..Bob Yelle
....3....3....31...5m04.652..Ed Reynolds
....4....4....29...5m03.758..Trever Wimberly
....5....6....27...5m02.119..Doug James
....6....5....27...5m10.356..Kyle Jarboe
....7....7....24...5m01.427..Jason Kaetzel
....8....8....xx...xmxx.xxx..Houston Thomas (DNS)

VTA - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....56...8m07.093..*Greg Cobb*
....2....3....56...8m07.343..Brian Smith
....3....4....54...8m04.409..Trevor Wimberly
....4....6....47...8m05.758..Scott Carpenter
....5....5....42...8m00.674..Kyle Jarboe
....6....2....13...2m05.519..Houston Thomas


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

In the HPI F10 class, Steve Larracey & Kyle Jarboe were running HPI "S" compound tires, which were hooking up well. Chuck Ray borrowed a set of Tamiya F201 "A" tires with hard inserts for the night which helped him out quite a bit. Chuck was running a 21.5 motor, but dialed it down to similar speeds to the Silvercan motors. In the main, Chuck drove a clean race to take the win. The rest of the F10 drivers all had their best run of the night in the main.

I tried a set of the HPI F10 "M" front tires in practice with a set of Tamiya F201 "A" tires in the rear. The "M" tires had less steering and the car was pushing but it was predictable.

Steve Larracey was trying Paragon vs. Jack the Gripper during the night. Jack seemed to offer less aggressive traction/steering and seemed to offer a tuning option. 

Overall was a positive night of F10 racing as everyone seemed to improve as the night progressed.


----------



## chuck in indy

THE READER said:


> good night of racing!! congrats to chuck on his win !!! your the man chuck!!!


Thanks Man, It's bittersweet beating your hero's but every dog has it's day I suppose? There was a lot of good racing tonight and I was fortunate to recover from the early mistake I made to catch you. This class (win or lose) is awesome and am thankful to get to hang around a great bunch of racers.

Big thanks to the F10 racers for letting me run with you even though I had a 21.5. I'll have the right stuff next week. We had 5 F10's tonight dudes!

Thanks for the set of F10 tires Brian. It was night and day from the kit tires. The front right wheel is broke so I'll have to replace it for you. Can you post the softer compound for me to get for next week please?


----------



## BigShow4u

Great night of racing guys! Have some Video of the A-Main of the F10 cars (last 3 min or so) Ill post the vid as soon as it is done uploading to youtube.


----------



## trerc

1BrownGuy said:


> What a night, my poor cooper and VTA Knocked out!...oh well the boy did well.
> 
> ready for next week


I don't think I delivered the fatal blow to your VTA but I know we initially got together, like I said I don't know for sure what happened, I know we got tangled at low speed and your car got upset and I waited and you got rubbed really raw after that, anyway tough break man, you're a fast dude.

I had a good time in coopers and can't wait till next time, good racing with you again Chuck Ray. :thumbsup:


----------



## 1BrownGuy

trerc said:


> I don't think I delivered the fatal blow to your VTA but I know we initially got together, like I said I don't know for sure what happened, I know we got tangled at low speed and your car got upset and I waited and you got rubbed really raw after that, anyway tough break man, you're a fast dude.
> 
> I had a good time in coopers and can't wait till next time, good racing with you again Chuck Ray. :thumbsup:


In VTA I just clipped a rail and hit the wall ...then got hit pretty hard while upside down that inturn knocked the steering sevro out of wack :freak: no ones at fault thats just how racing is. 

On the cooper one of those weird inner cup splines stripped out and I lost the diff during the heat race.I'm just glad my son did well in his class he really enjoyed the racing last night.

overall good night just bad luck .


----------



## MicroRacerM18

Racing was a blast last night. We missed Tom J.

F10 was a good learning night. The HPI S Compound tires worked well. I ran Paragon in the first heat and traction was good. Then I switched to Jack the Gripper because I was afraid the car was getting too much traction for the later races.

Gauging against Brian's car, I am slow off the corners and I don't seem to be able to turn as well. But my car as been like that from the beginning. I may need a new motor (since I caught a body clip in it one night and it started smoking) but I am not sure what to do about the steering.

Looking forward to next week! :thumbsup:


----------



## MicroRacerM18

*F10 Racers*

The intention of this class is to have as level a playing field as possible. We want it to be more about driving than car set-up experience. Which is why we are trying to limit the amount of work you can do to the car. RC racing can be expensive, our aim is to keep costs as low as possible for this class.

In the Spirit of the Class, we ask, that as you learn how to set your car up, that you share that information with the group. This is to keep competition close and to help beginning racers learn the techniques of setting up and preparing their cars. We hope to have a list of set-up instructions for new racers so they can get up to speed quickly.

What you learn and your input is always welcome. See you at the track! :thumbsup:
Steve L.


----------



## MicroRacerM18

BigShow4u said:


> Great night of racing guys! Have some Video of the A-Main of the F10 cars (last 3 min or so) Ill post the vid as soon as it is done uploading to youtube.


Thanks for posting the video!


----------



## Railroader

Sorry I couldn't make it last night guys. Our budget was lowered a little bit lately and I need to take one Friday a month off.

Also, we had 2 new kids added to the house so I will be back to three kids a night. Bringing my own novice class from now on.


----------



## THE READER

we missed ya tom, and the kids!!! see ya soon


----------



## BadSign

Okay, so what bodies fit the long wheelbased M05? Miata and Mercedes?


----------



## THE READER

BadSign said:


> Okay, so what bodies fit the long wheelbased M05? Miata and Mercedes?


the miata body is a mid wheel base--- 225 WB


----------



## BadSign

Thanks Bob, are you running the medium or long wheelbase?


----------



## THE READER

im running the medium wb 225 with the miata body


----------



## BadSign

Okay, I thought you had the long wheelbase. Thanks again!


----------



## chuck in indy

I'm running the mid m chassis with the HPI Civic body. I think there are a couple different mid bodies but no cooper one which is a bummer. I think there is only a long and short cooper body, but I could be wrong. The new 280ZX is a mid I think?

I have my F10 ready with all the correct specs so I'm ready to go this week. Is it ok to solder the speedo directly to the motor or just leave this part of the rules as optional where you can solder directly or use any connection you want? I don't think there is an advantage either way plus no plug is cheaper than some kind of plug. I'll do whatever is decided on but wanted to maybe discuss it if we end up doing pass out motors. Also, under the scenario of if a racer pulls a pass out motor out of a bag and it is on it's last leg (brushes are nearly gone) or is just bad (com scored, burnt, etc) who is responsible for replacing it? Just wanted to throw that out there and discuss.


----------



## BadSign

The HPI 280z is medium wheelbase, the Tamiya is short.


----------



## Railroader

chuck in indy said:


> Also, under the scenario of if a racer pulls a pass out motor out of a bag and it is on it's last leg (brushes are nearly gone) or is just bad (com scored, burnt, etc) who is responsible for replacing it? Just wanted to throw that out there and discuss.


We ask Doug if we could add a $1 or $2 to the race fee, that will cover replacement motors.


----------



## Railroader

The next class forming at Indy Slots:

Station wagons!!!


----------



## BadSign

My Mom and Dad had a squire until 77'. 

I remember sleeping in the back!


----------



## BigShow4u

i think he had WAY to much free time! LOL Looked really good though.:tongue:


----------



## Railroader

That's what my wife said, except she added that perhaps he was some weird shut-in idiot savant with issues dealing with society. Either way, I want.


----------



## BadSign

Now you need to look for R/C Big Wheels!


----------



## trerc

Looking like I'll be down again on Friday for some cooper action


----------



## jkaetz

Friday is almost here! If I can get my cars put together tonight I may be in for Coopers and VTA. Who has a tekin hotwire interface that they're willing to let me borrow? I'll bring my laptop. I'm also looking for a set of super mini shocks for my cooper if anyone has any extra that they'd like to trade for some of our countries quickly depreciating currency.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

*On-Road Racing at Indy Slots Friday 03/12/2010*​*NOW USING CRC CLIK-TRAK BARRIERS!!*​
Current Classes include....
*Vintage Trans Am, Mini Coopers, 17.5 TC(RCGT)*​
*Racing starts at 7pm. Please call in your entry if running late.*

On-road practice every Thursday evening!!

Indy Slots Inc 
317-787-7568 
5135 S Emerson Ave, 
Indianapolis, IN 46237
(http://www.mapquest.com/maps?address=5135+S+Emerson+Ave,+&zipcode=46237)​
Projected roll call for Friday 03/12/2010.

*RCGT*
Projected ?

*World GT (WGT)*
Projected ? (1 last week)

*F1/Indycar/HPI F10*
Projected 4+ (5 last week)

*Mini Coopers*
Projected 8+ (12 last week including 4 novice)

*VTA:*
Projected 3+ (6 last week)


----------



## BadSign

I'm in for VTA and Coopers, bringing a rookie racer (Sam) with me as well.

I'm starting my transition to the new VTA rules- switching from my TC5 with the RS Pro to a TC3 and a Havoc Pro.

I'll have my F103 for a little practice. I'm looking to for a way to retro-fit HPI tires to the Tamiya.


----------



## 1BrownGuy

I'm in for cooper for sure and VTA maybe...servo isnt fixed yet:freak:



Badsign did you get my email?


----------



## trerc

I will likely be down for some cooper and vta. 

Brain Smith, I will bring your chassis pieces with me tomorrow.


----------



## BadSign

1BrownGuy said:


> I'm in for cooper for sure and VTA maybe...servo isnt fixed yet:freak:
> 
> 
> 
> Badsign did you get my email?


Sure did. Sorry about no response, just being "Dad" for the night.
I'm putting my 17.5 in the bike this weekend, may be able to meet you guys for some practice over thee weekend. talk more tonight.


----------



## BigShow4u

spending time with family  this weekend so no VTA for me


----------



## MicroRacerM18

I'm in for VTA and F10! :thumbsup:


----------



## chuck in indy

Nice run tonight 1BrownGuy and congrats on the Victory! 3 weeks, 3 different winners woohoo! Had fun and couldn't ask for more. Also, good job to Cody on your first VTA A-Main Win! Awesome job, that cooper was fun to watch as well...


----------



## BadSign

Man, did I have fun tonight. Just a 1/2 second away from finishing on the same lap as Chuck and Bob (while Doug and I did our own comedy routine on the stand); Good racing in VTA w/ Cody, Trevor, Steve and Zoltan (welcome to Indy Slots!); and BadSign,jr. pulled off the novice win.

Great time tonight guys!

Houston, lets hope for dry weather Sunday, I'll try to get out!

RR, missed ya tonight, hope to see you soon (believe it or not),
and Indy R/C, hope you're doin' well.

BTW, finishing order tonight: (I don't have the sheets)

VTA:
1. Cody Armes
2. Brian VanderVeen
3. ?
4. ?
5. ?

Novice Mini-Cooper
1. Sam VanderVeen
2. Jacob Neal? 
3. ?
4. ?
5. ?
Doug and Houston's kids in there as well. Jacob drove a brand new M03 RTR right off the shelf that night


Cooper B-Main:
Don't Know

Cooper A-Main
1. Houston Thomas
2. Chuck Ray?
3. Bob Yelle?
4. Brian VanderVeen
5-8 ?

F10:

Doug James, Steve Larracey, and Chuck Ray raced tonight, but I don't hav the finish order.


----------



## MicroRacerM18

Talk about a frustrating night of racing.

First off, my apologies to whom ever had the white VTA car, I tagged them crossing the finish line, it was not intentional, sorry.

F10 could have been better as well. I need to get a new motor I think.

Looking forward to next week, hopefully it will be better.


----------



## 1BrownGuy

*results 3/12/10*

Sorry for the repost of results guys you may have to magnify the image to see it clearly...

Tyler had a great time again in the novice class great to see beginners having a good time.

 Tom J where are you?

The Cooper gods shined my way last night  great cooper action as always at INDY Slots.

Loved the M05 that had completely stock friction shocks it ran well plus it made you laugh at the same time! hop hop hop hop 

B Smith hope you get better


----------



## THE READER

had a great time last night!!!. lots of cooper cars showed up , cooper class is growing good , love it , the more the better . the competition is getting better every week good job guys!!!! looking forward to next friday


----------



## Railroader

1BrownGuy said:


> Tom J where are you?


Last Friday we had an intake of two difficult boys, so I couldn't make it.

Last night I had to return the same two boys home to Philadelphia and just got back.

It has not been a good week.

I WILL be there this next Friday. Victor and Bethany will be with me.

Peace out!


----------



## outlander5

i had the white vta car and at least it wasn't dammaged, despite that i will be back as it was a lot of fun racing there( even though i didn't know when the a-main was running) i was surrounded by coopers at the pit table and you know they are on their own schedule


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I will be back racing next Friday regardless of doctor's orders. Just need to take it easy this week. At least it will give me a chance to replace my chewed up "spur" gear in my Mini Cooper.


----------



## Lugnutz

Sounds like you guys had a good night of racing. Congrats to Cody on the VTA win, you were due.


----------



## outlander5

cody was on for the main, trevor was close but no bannana:thumbsup:


----------



## BadSign

outlander5 said:


> cody was on for the main, trevor was close but no bannana:thumbsup:


He was quick, no doubt. I held him off as long as I could until I overdrove a corner! Glad I could hang on the same lap with him !


----------



## j21moss

ok..guys!!! looks like I might make a return for some VTA racing.. can I still run 4 cells and with a stock motor?? I do need to get my TC4 back to roadcourse setup since it does have the oval setup or maybe get my TC3 back out.. just need to know.. might have to checkout that RCGT class.

I C old man Zoltan is racing there!!! I needa piece of Outlander:aka:Z-man!!


----------



## 1BrownGuy

cool I get to race with Jerry again...sweet:wave:


----------



## THE READER

Alright!!! The Vta Are Starting To Grow @indy Slots.


----------



## chuck in indy

I'm in for Coopers... Oh, and VTA as well since I don't want to be a sissy! Hey lugnutz, I know you are but what am I? Heehee!


----------



## trerc

chuck in indy said:


> I'm in for Coopers... Oh, and VTA as well since I don't want to be a sissy! Hey lugnutz, I know you are but what am I? Heehee!



C'mon Chuck, lay it down, purple's the perfect color for a shelf queen! :tongue:


----------



## BadSign

j21moss said:


> ok..guys!!! looks like I might make a return for some VTA racing..


Talk is cheap, pal.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here are the Race results for Friday 03/12/2010

HPI F10 (Silvercan) - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....32...5mo2.873..*Chuck Ray*
....2....2....30...5m09.250..Doug James
....3....3....17...2m53.382..Steve Larracey

Mini Cooper - C Main (Novice)
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....22...5m12.727..*Sam Vanderveen*
....2....2....21...5m05.292..Jacob Neal
....3....3....16...5m07.529..Ben James
....4....4....13...4m48.039..Tyler
....5....5....13...4m48.070..Mike Vaught

Mini Cooper - B Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....26...5m03.849..*Doug James - bump to A*
....2....2....26...5m18.622..*Cody Armes - bump to A*
....3....3....25...5m02.430..Brock Ecevit
....4....5....24...5m09.785..Joe Sullivan
....5....4....24...5m11.425..Jason Kaetzel

Mini Cooper - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....30...5m07.727..*Houston Thomas*
....2....2....29...5m04.784..Chuck Ray
....3....5....29...5m05.239..Bob Yelle
....4....4....28...5m00.796..Brian Vanderveen
....5....6....28...5m07.239..Trevor Wimberly
....6....3....27...5m05.717..Ed Reynolds
....7....7....27...5m06.862..Doug James
....8....8....14...3m42.176..Cody Armes

VTA - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....2....33...5m06.592..*Cody Armes*
....2....4....32...5m04.918..Brian Vanderveen
....3....1....32...5m10.444..Trevor Wimberly
....4....3....31...5m00.118..Zeltan Liszkai
....5....5....29...5m01.564..Steve Larracey


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Had to post the results again (force of habit). Looks like there might have been a good battle for the win in the Novice Mini Cooper main.


----------



## BadSign

Jacob and Sam each won a qualifying heat, they were very close throughout the Novice main.

Houston rocketed away in the A-Main Cooper race, followed by Chuck and myself. Bob had some issues in traffic but recovered to take 3rd, closing in on Chuck as time expired.


----------



## jtsbell

*MO5 parts*

Hay guys where do I buy MO5 hopup parts mainly schocks.


----------



## BadSign

Doug can order pretty much anything you need, and have it that week.


----------



## jtsbell

Thats fine but I live in Lafayette.


----------



## outlander5

moss threres nothing wrong with rubbing fenders in vta, and your setup is still legal. if you need a torque stock motor i've got a couple extras i can let you use.


----------



## 1BrownGuy

Ill be in for VTA this Friday for sure my replacement servo came in today!

and of course Minicoopers hopefully with a new body


----------



## j21moss

Outlander.. thanks for info..we'll work on the chassis the next 3 nights and go from there.. has for that Brian V. guy.... go ahead make fun.. cuz the Dr. is coming to town..after winning 5 out the last 8 weeks from Stadium racing.. I can turn right very good now!!! LOL:tongue:


----------



## 1BrownGuy

Looks to be a good turn out Friday


----------



## BigShow4u

wont be there this friday either. Son's 3rd B-day is today but were having the party Friday. But I will be ready for next week for sure!


----------



## 1BrownGuy

jtsbell said:


> Hay guys where do I buy MO5 hopup parts mainly schocks.


Did you settle on which shocks you wanted?


----------



## trerc

1BrownGuy said:


> Did you settle on which shocks you wanted?


We can get the good Tamiya aluminum shocks thru our LHS from Tamiya USA for $50 a set, I'm ordering a set myself.


----------



## 1BrownGuy

Yeah those shocks looked pretty sweet...Friday here yet?


----------



## outlander5

moss just make sure the front end is stiffer than the rear(tc3 andtc4) like gold springs up front and silvers on the rear, a good starting point.


----------



## j21moss

outlander5 said:


> moss just make sure the front end is stiffer than the rear(tc3 andtc4) like gold springs up front and silvers on the rear, a good starting point.


already there on the TC3. Brian Smith helped me on this chassis back last year when I last ran it there.. rolled pretty good in the corners. just need to get a "GULP:tongue:" Camaro body. if I don't run, I'll be there to check things out.. probably check out the F1 class


----------



## 1BrownGuy

*coopers*

Tom J ill have One for the novice class ..and Doug J, Tyler hopes Ben will be there to race also.

And I will run Mini and VTA Friday


----------



## Railroader

I'll have two novice Cooper racers with me.

HPI F10 and Coopers for me.


----------



## KyleJ

I'll try to be there with my Cooper and F10. No more VTA for me. Not going to try and run 3 classes again.


----------



## MicroRacerM18

I'm in for F10 and a crash-free VTA.


----------



## BadSign

MicroRacerM18 said:


> I'm in for F10 and a *crash-free* VTA.


How did you know I wouldn't be there?


----------



## trerc

Pending all goes well I should make it down for some cooper action, she has been stretched and civic'd....


----------



## 1BrownGuy

trerc said:


> Pending all goes well I should make it down for some cooper action, she has been stretched and civic'd....


Man that was a fast change !!...what color did you go with?


----------



## 1BrownGuy

KyleJ said:


> I'll try to be there with my Cooper and F10. No more VTA for me. Not going to try and run 3 classes again.


you havent stopped racing the VTA car have you.... Or are you saving it for HT parking lot racing


----------



## KyleJ

1BrownGuy said:


> you havent stopped racing the VTA car have you.... Or are you saving it for HT parking lot racing


I'll probably run it there some. For now it is going into semi-retirement until I get better at driving.

edit
... Or perhaps I'll invest in a chassis that's less than 11 years old and slightly easier to work on and tune.


----------



## trerc

1BrownGuy said:


> Man that was a fast change !!...what color did you go with?


She's White with silver windows


----------



## BadSign

trerc said:


> She's White with silver windows


One color body? Sounds like a "Railroader Custom"


----------



## 1BrownGuy

One color is how I paint most my bodies I just church it up with stickers!
Friday yet?


----------



## jkaetz

1BrownGuy said:


> One color is how I paint most my bodies I just church it up with stickers!
> Friday yet?


Yeah stickers! They make it go faster too right? I need to add some more to my cooper. 

Not Friday yet... :freak:


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

*On-Road Racing at Indy Slots Friday 03/19/2010*​*NOW USING CRC CLIK-TRAK BARRIERS!!*​
Current Classes include....
*Mini Coopers, VTA, HPI F10, and more...*​
*Racing starts at 7pm. Please call in your entry if running late.*

On-road practice every Thursday evening!!

Indy Slots Inc 
317-787-7568 
5135 S Emerson Ave, 
Indianapolis, IN 46237
(http://www.mapquest.com/maps?address=5135+S+Emerson+Ave,+&zipcode=46237)​
Projected roll call for Friday 03/19/2010.

*RCGT*
Projected ?

*World GT (WGT)*
Projected ?

*F1/Indycar/HPI F10*
Projected 5+ (3 last week)

*Mini Coopers*
Projected 10+ (16 last week including 5 novice)

*VTA:*
Projected 5+ (5 last week)


----------



## trerc

BadSign said:


> One color body? Sounds like a "Railroader Custom"


I call it my 'scale' look, I don't remember Honda ever having releasing anything with a 7 tone paint job complete with checks, shaded scallops and simulated carbon fiber hoods, Thank Gawd! :tongue:


----------



## BadSign

jkaetz said:


> Yeah stickers! They make it go faster too right?


Paint has better aerodynamics, less drag!


----------



## BadSign

trerc said:


> I call it my 'scale' look, I don't remember Honda ever having releasing anything with a 7 tone paint job complete with checks, shaded scallops and simulated carbon fiber hoods, Thank Gawd! :tongue:


There's a harmony for 7 different hues on the color wheel. It's called "Fugly".


----------



## Railroader

BadSign said:


> One color body? Sounds like a "Railroader Custom"


I'll have you know I have been paid $50+ for some of my RC paint work.

Although I have been known to do a 20-minutes-to-racetime one-coat-wonder before.

I have.


----------



## BadSign

Don't those Tamiya bodies cost about $45 as it is? So $50 - $45 =


----------



## trerc

Nobody pays for my paintwork, :drunk:


----------



## Railroader

BadSign said:


> Don't those Tamiya bodies cost about $45 as it is? So $50 - $45 =


Oh, you're a funny guy. Alas it was a legends body, which are pretty much given away.


----------



## BadSign

trerc said:


> Nobody pays for my paintwork, :drunk:


That's okay, no one's gonna pay me for driving lessons...


----------



## Railroader

I've painted many black donuts on fellow racer's cars for free. It is a service I provide to the community. Whether they like it or not.


----------



## BadSign

That should be your new signature. 

Mine will be 
"Official Free Black Donut Paint Program, multiple recipient"


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Speaking of bodies for sale, I've got the following *new, unmounted* 200mm Mercedes body for sale. It is painted white and decaled per the photo below. It would make a good RCGT body. First $25 gets it. I'll bring it with me on Friday.

Photo from HPI's website (dropped/broke my digital camera)


----------



## j21moss

well the VTA is ready


----------



## 1BrownGuy

*cooper is ready!*

New paint and ready to go!


----------



## KyleJ

Love the wheels!


----------



## 1BrownGuy

KyleJ said:


> Love the wheels!


Thanks


----------



## trerc

Lots of fun at the races tonight guys. :thumbsup:


----------



## chuck in indy

Way to go tonight cooper racers! Nice run 1brownguy, wish I had something for you but my Cooper was being evil! Good job Trever, that thing was a rocket. The best way to keep that new body clean is to never let em catch ya! F10 racing was cool, bummer for railroader with the big crash in the beginning, you were the car to beat. Oh and big thanks to lugnutz and everyone else for a clean and sportsmanlike race in the VTA main. I think the marshalls were sleepy but we had a great duel there at the end.


----------



## Railroader

Great night of racing. My luck ran out in the F10 main, but that's the way it is sometimes.

The kids had a great time. Musu was pleased with her racing, and Victor was pleased to win, but he would have done much better with some stiffer front shocks or less grip on the front tires. A few more months and he'll be racing with the big dogs in the regular class.



Here are the *almost-final-completely-set-in-stone* rules for the F10 class:

Indy Slots HPI F10 Spec Club

HPI F10 chassis - STOCK - NO upgrades or modifications to the chassis
Tamiya 540-J motor part #5368 [RED DOT ONLY] - *Hand out* - male Dean's plug connected to ~1" leads
Novak XRS Electronic Speed Control or Tamiya TEU-101BK - female Dean's plug connected to motor leads
Kit Gearing
Kit camber/caster - no modifications may be made to adjust beyond kit set up
Any Servo
Any Radio
Kit body and wings only - no additional modifications. Body trimmed at cut lines within 2mm. Body may be additionally trimmed to reduce the rubbing by the gears and tires.
Tires & wheels: HPI F10 of Tamiya F201 [any tire compound]
Battery: Up to any 3200 20C Lipo Hard-case stick pack or 4200 NiMH factory assembled stick pack battery

Motors will be swapped out periodically. Please buy a new motor ASAP for this class. As motors die, we'll take a collection to replace the dead motor.

This is an extremely strict spec club class. We want the racing as equal as possible. If anyone consistently laps the entire field, they will be asked to run with a smaller pinion. The rules will be posted at the track soon. Rules changes may be changed by a majority decision of regular racers of the class (or the owner of Indy Slots).


----------



## trerc

Thanks Chuck, I knew the motor was fast but the car was diffing out really bad last week, got that fixed, pretty happy with the car now. Your Schumacher looked pretty good too, especially considering it's shelf life..

You have a PM on some numbers sir...


----------



## j21moss

alright.. another Schumacher.. I'll have to get mine off the shelf and run it in VTA.

Has a great time running the TC4 but alot of work to do.. not bad from a car that has run oval all it life, but changing things on it 1 thing at a time. my project is getting 1 more lap than the last race and that's what I got, so we'll work from there. That Mini Cooper class is pretty kewl.. I was really impressed!! Ole Houston's ride ran pretty saweet!! The A-main VTA was a good show.. someday I'll be there mixing it up with you all. F10 class was neat..I would like to try it but with already 4 F-1 and Indy cars now in my inventory, I'll have to keep watching it.

It was great to see some old friends again and meeting some new ones, so hope to be there next Friday night!! See you all then!!

The Dr.:wave:


----------



## 1BrownGuy

What a great night of racing

In Mini class Trevor gave me one heck of a run in the second heat he definatly has adapted to the FWD fighting style :hat:

VTA is a whole different story for me I am having some chassis issues. So to fix it I will change it out for a TT01 :freak: seems like a good choice for the class....

Mini cooper novice class was blast for Tyler and he cant wait for the Next race day.

Brian S what limo service did you use last night after the races ?


----------



## Railroader

j21moss said:


> That Mini Cooper class is pretty kewl.. I was really impressed!! Ole Houston's ride ran pretty saweet!!


If you want to compete against Houston, I have a very good spare mini cooper you can try. It is a M-03R. Let me know next time you are coming out and I'll make sure I have it with me.


----------



## Lugnutz

Great time last night, congrats chuck on the VTA win, that was a great battle. I just want to be as good as Brian so I can get limo service to the track. Hope the leg gets better. Oh yea, HAPPY BIRTHDAY also.


----------



## MicroRacerM18

Racing was great and clean this week. And I didn't take out a front runner in VTA! Still really sorry about last week.

I need to work on my VTA to be more competitive, too slow in the corners. Could be my driving. 

I need to get a new motor for my F10, it just doesn't have the punch it needs off the corner. But it is an old motor that was removed from my cooper because it wasn't competitive, so what do I expect.

I am looking forward to next week! With a new F10 motor installed, Railroader, I may need your soldering skills.


----------



## outlander5

j21moss said:


> alright.. another Schumacher.. I'll have to get mine off the shelf and run it in VTA.
> 
> Has a great time running the TC4 but alot of work to do.. not bad from a car that has run oval all it life, but changing things on it 1 thing at a time. my project is getting 1 more lap than the last race and that's what I got, so we'll work from there. That Mini Cooper class is pretty kewl.. I was really impressed!! Ole Houston's ride ran pretty saweet!! The A-main VTA was a good show.. someday I'll be there mixing it up with you all. F10 class was neat..I would like to try it but with already 4 F-1 and Indy cars now in my inventory, I'll have to keep watching it.
> 
> It was great to see some old friends again and meeting some new ones, so hope to be there next Friday night!! See you all then!!
> 
> The Dr.:wave:


just get rid of that old school mustang body


----------



## Railroader

MicroRacerM18 said:


> I need to get a new motor for my F10, it just doesn't have the punch it needs off the corner. But it is an old motor that was removed from my cooper because it wasn't competitive, so what do I expect.
> 
> I am looking forward to next week! With a new F10 motor installed, Railroader, I may need your soldering skills.


It could be the gearing. I was chatting with IndyRC_Racer and he thinks we may need to drop a tooth or two off the pinions.


----------



## j21moss

outlander5 said:


> just get rid of that old school mustang body


ah-oh!!!! that means it's coming back for more~~!


----------



## THE READER

help please!!
can some one tell me if i can use lipo batt with a---- novak xrs speed control ?
thank you. 
i blew my tekin speed control friday night . so i wont be racing for a while , till i can find a speed control that i like.--- im looking at a novak xrs -- sport reversable -- but i dont know if it will work , with my lipo


----------



## Railroader

THE READER said:


> help please!!
> can some one tell me if i can use lipo batt with a---- novak xrs speed control ?
> thank you.
> i blew my tekin speed control friday night . so i wont be racing for a while , till i can find a speed control that i like.--- im looking at a novak xrs -- sport reversable -- but i dont know if it will work , with my lipo


They work perfectly together. There's no low voltage cut-off, so don't run the battery too low, or you'll kill the battery. You could install a novak lipo cut-off unit.


----------



## THE READER

Railroader said:


> They work perfectly together. There's no low voltage cut-off, so don't run the battery too low, or you'll kill the battery. You could install a novak lipo cut-off unit.


oh cooolll good news , thank you tom


----------



## trerc

THE READER said:


> help please!!
> can some one tell me if i can use lipo batt with a---- novak xrs speed control ?
> thank you.
> i blew my tekin speed control friday night . so i wont be racing for a while , till i can find a speed control that i like.--- im looking at a novak xrs -- sport reversable -- but i dont know if it will work , with my lipo


Here's the exact specs on that ESC Bob, Tom already answered your question. 

http://www.teamnovak.com/products/esc/xrs/xrs.html

FYI Tekin has excellent customer service and quick turn around time so you could likely get your FX back pretty quickly. Here's a link for their service.

http://www.teamtekin.com/service.html

Sorry to hear about your ESC man.


----------



## THE READER

trerc said:


> Here's the exact specs on that ESC Bob, Tom already answered your question.
> 
> http://www.teamnovak.com/products/esc/xrs/xrs.html
> 
> FYI Tekin has excellent customer service and quick turn around time so you could likely get your FX back pretty quickly. Here's a link for their service.
> 
> http://www.teamtekin.com/service.html
> 
> Sorry to hear about your ESC man.


thank you sir !!! for that great info!!. hope to see ya all friday if i can get a speedo in time


----------



## j21moss

Bob,

I promise I didn't touch your speed control or car at all when I turned mashalled your races. For some odd reason my skin oil blows up Tekins everytime for years so watch out for me!! LOL

I'm not lying!!:thumbsup:

Novaks.. no problem.. probabaly why they like me!! LOL


----------



## rwhitaker04

are you allowed to run lipos if they are roar approved in the mini cooper class..


----------



## Railroader

rwhitaker04 said:


> are you allowed to run lipos if they are roar approved in the mini cooper class..


http://www.tamiyausa.com/tcs/rules.php#mini



"The use of LIPO batteries is permitted in this class, but due to the battery compartment having a rounded profile, the only legal LIPOs for this class must have a rounded hard case. I.E. Orion/Peak 2400, 3200, and 3400 Carbon Edition hard cased batteries, Reedy 2400 and 3400 stick LIPOs. Modifying the M-chassis to fit other hard case LIPO batteries is not permitted."

http://www.tamiyausa.com/tcs/rules.php#gen

"The batteries allowed for the 2009 season are:
a. NiCd and NiMh batteries that are legal for TCS are the same ones found on the ROAR approved list as seen here: ROAR LIST
b. Hard Cased LIPO batteries are legal for all classes. See specific class rules for limitations.
c. TCS legal LIPO batteries must be 7.4 volts 2S-1P/2P specification. TCS legal LIPO batteries may not exceed 5000 MAh capacity. See class specific rules as MAH and C rating may be limited for a particular class. You may use the ROAR approved LIPO list found here as a guide and reference to: the 7.4 Volt 2S-1P batteries that will be permitted for TCS: ROAR LIST
d. NOTE: Despite the ROAR approved list, All TCS legal LIPOS must have a Molded Plastic, Hard Case! Soft case packs are not legal for the TCS series.
e. Sport packs that are readily available at hobby stores are legal as long as they are assembled from the general hobby industry i.e. Orion, Peak, Reedy, Duratrax, Dynamite, Trinity and Hobbico etc."


----------



## rwhitaker04

okay..what about the same series of orion batterys but in a 4000mah?


----------



## Railroader

If it is a hard cased, ROAR legal battery, and you can get it to fit in the chassis without modifying the chassis or the battery, then it is legal.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here are the Race results for Friday 03/19/2010

HPI F10 (Silvercan) - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....3....55...8m04.328..*Chuck Ray*
....2....2....54...8m03.766..Brian Smith
....3....4....51...8m07.575..Steve Larracey
....4....5....48...8m01.703..Doug James
....5....6....06...1m43.303..Bobby Hawkins
....6....1....02...0m19.007..Tom Johnson


Mini Cooper - B Main (Novice)
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....2....23...5m14.316..*Victor Killen*
....2....1....21...5m06.276..Jacob Neal
....3....3....20...5m13.424..Ben James
....4....5....18...5m12.315..Tyler
....5....4....17...5m10.403..Musu Scott
....6....6....15...5m11.519..Mike Vaught


Mini Cooper - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....32...5m00.443..*Houston Thomas*
....2....2....32...5m19.240..Trevor Wimberly
....3....3....31...5m04.285..Tom Johnson
....4....4....29...5m02.422..Bob Yelle
....5....8....29...5m05.712..Chuck Ray
....6....5....27...5m02.870..Brock Ecevit
....7....6....27...5m07.547..Cody Armes
....8....7....25...5m10.627..Doug James


VTA - B Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....2....33...5m05.169..*Zeltan LIszkai *(bump to A)
....2....1....31...5m01.906..*Steve Larracey *(bump to A)
....3....3....30...5m04.647..Jerry Moss
....4....4....28...5m03.591..Kyle McAtee

VTA - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....2....57...8m03.560..*Chuck Ray*
....2....1....57...8m09.125..Greg Cobb
....3....4....56...8m07.081..Trevor Wimberly
....4....3....56...8m09.878..Houston Thomas
....5....5....55...8m05.281..Cody Armes
....6....7....53...8m02.285..Zeltan LIszkai
....7....6....50...8m08.637..Steve Larracey


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Well I felt like a bit of a celebrity on Friday with "limo" and curb service (the help was appreciated). 

I had fun racing F10's on Friday. I think as a whole we have figured out the tires. It looks like the HPI "S" compounds are a good choice for Indy Slots. Next week I'll have a set of "M" compound and a set of "S" compounds. I'm going to try both. Either way I will have an extra good set of Tamiya tires that someone can run.

After speaking to Bobby Hawkins, it appears that he had a diff issue that was making his car very loose. We should be able to get his car better next time out. If we can get Kyle Jarboe back out we could have a full heat of cars next week.


----------



## MicroRacerM18

Railroader said:


> It could be the gearing. I was chatting with IndyRC_Racer and he thinks we may need to drop a tooth or two off the pinions.


I don't think so. Compared to the other cars on the track, it is slow. The motor was not good before, I know that is where the trouble is. My Cooper was not competitive with the motor, once I changed it, the Cooper was back at the front of the pack.

I am not sure we should change the pinions. We started this class as a stock class. We have added the M compound tires. How much more are we going to change and ask people to buy to join the class? I say leave the pinions alone. It is a stock class and should be left that way.

The coopers could be faster with other pinions too. But that class has strict rules that say no. I think this class should be the same.


----------



## Railroader

MicroRacerM18 said:


> I am not sure we should change the pinions. We started this class as a stock class. We have added the M compound tires. How much more are we going to change and ask people to buy to join the class? I say leave the pinions alone. It is a stock class and should be left that way.


I see what you are saying. But Pinions are pretty cheap... and my motor has been pretty hot (180ºF) at the end of races. Might be cheaper in the long run to go with a smaller pinion by saving on abused motors.



MicroRacerM18 said:


> The coopers could be faster with other pinions too. But that class has strict rules that say no. I think this class should be the same.


[DEVIL'S ADVOCATE] But you'd have to modify the M-Chassis cars to do that. The HPI F10's chassis would not need to be modified to go with a smaller pinion. And actually, a smaller pinion will slow racing down a little bit, not speed it up. [/DEVIL'S ADVOCATE]


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Unfortunately the HPI F10 kit tires just aren't the way to go for Indy Slots. This unfortunately has added some cost to this class. In the interest of cost, I think we should run the cars with the kit pinion gear and see what affect that has on the motors. My experience is that the silver can motors can take a decent amount of abuse.

I will make suggestions and observations about my F10 car so all can benefit. However in the end I will leave the establishment of rules up to Tom J. Steve L., and Doug J. as they are the founders of this class. They have created good rules for this class and I'm having fun.

Keep up the good work guys!


----------



## Railroader

Kit gearing would make it much simpler to join the class.


----------



## BadSign

Just put an icecube on your motor before the race.


----------



## Railroader

BadSign said:


> Just put an icecube on your motor before the race.


I just don't see how that is going to help.


----------



## THE READER

Ha Ha Ha!!!! Now Thats Funny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1BrownGuy

Railroader said:


> I just don't see how that is going to help.


I just water dip my silver can motors in Ice Tea 


That it funny X2 on the Ice cube


----------



## chuck in indy

*Straight outta Compton (Indy Slots)*

Ice T! Haha! How bout Eazy E?


----------



## chuck in indy

Railroader said:


> I see what you are saying. But Pinions are pretty cheap... and my motor has been pretty hot (180ºF) at the end of races. Might be cheaper in the long run to go with a smaller pinion by saving on abused motors.
> 
> 
> 
> [DEVIL'S ADVOCATE] But you'd have to modify the M-Chassis cars to do that. The HPI F10's chassis would not need to be modified to go with a smaller pinion. And actually, a smaller pinion will slow racing down a little bit, not speed it up. [/DEVIL'S ADVOCATE]



Only thing I'd like to see is everyone run the same pinion and spur but I'll follow suit with whatever. I have to admit that I break my motors in by dipping them in plutonium though, only reason is because I'm trying to get back to the future! :wave:


----------



## trerc

chuck in indy said:


> Only thing I'd like to see is everyone run the same pinion and spur but I'll follow suit with whatever. I have to admit that I break my motors in by dipping them in plutonium though, only reason is because I'm trying to get back to the future! :wave:


you do this at 1.21 gigawatts?


----------



## BigShow4u

i like Vanilla Ice







....... Cream that is. Sorry, just had to throw that out there since we were on the "Ice" subject. :tongue: :lol:

is it Friday yet!? missing 2 weeks of racing is just to much for a man!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

This thread has taken a slippery turn. Looks like I need to break out some _ice skates._

I usually break my motors in using unobtanium. I'd be willing to share, but it is such a rare material that I have a very limited supply.


----------



## Scott04C5

Is there still a class that can run RC18t's either offroad or onroad? I have one in like new condition that I am not useing anymore. If someone can use it and wants to buy it let me know. I have the wild body kit for it but it's not currently on the truck.


----------



## BadSign

Well played, sir. Well played.
He'll make your motor faster, or pop a cap in it.


----------



## BadSign

I will not be in attendance this Friday(sell your GE stock, the lexan market is dropping for a week) as I will be out of town. I MIGHT be back next week, though.


----------



## rwhitaker04

does anyone have a half way decent hpi camaro vintage body...im tryin to get my car together..so maybe i can race with you guys..not this friday but next...


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

What chassis are you going to mount the Camaro on? I have an decent Camaro body that is setup for a TC3.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

*On-Road Racing at Indy Slots Friday 03/26/2010*​*NOW USING CRC CLIK-TRAK BARRIERS!!*​
Current Classes include....
*Mini Coopers, VTA, HPI F10, and more...*​
*Racing starts at 7pm. Please call in your entry if running late.*

On-road practice every Thursday evening!!

Indy Slots Inc 
317-787-7568 
5135 S Emerson Ave, 
Indianapolis, IN 46237
(http://www.mapquest.com/maps?address=5135+S+Emerson+Ave,+&zipcode=46237)​
Projected roll call for Friday 03/26/2010.

*RCGT*
Projected ?

*World GT (WGT)*
Projected ?

*F1/Indycar/HPI F10*
Projected 4+ (6 last week)

*Mini Coopers*
Projected 10+ (14 last week including 6 novice)

*VTA:*
Projected 6+ (7 last week)


----------



## trerc

I'm gonna try to make it down tomorrow night for some Mini Coop/VTA action.


----------



## rwhitaker04

Its for a tt01


----------



## BigShow4u

anyone have a cooper i could run? (if i break anything, just make a tab and ill pay ya at the end of the night:tongue

I wanna try it out before i commit to getting one.


----------



## KyleJ

Gonna try to be there this week.

Honest.

Work was hell last Friday. Came home and was asleep by 7:30. I don't want to miss a 3rd week in a row.


----------



## Railroader

BigShow4u said:


> anyone have a cooper i could run? (if i break anything, just make a tab and ill pay ya at the end of the night:tongue
> 
> I wanna try it out before i commit to getting one.


I can't make it this week, but I have a M-03R that is set up very nicely that you can run next week or some other time. It was the chassis I was running before I got my M-05. All you'll need it a LiPo charger.


----------



## rwhitaker04

does anyone have a mini cooper i can buy..???


----------



## flywheel93

I have a m-05 for sale. (TAM92213 1/10 Datsun 280ZX Sports Version M-05) It is still in the package, would like to get $140 out of it, same as what I paid.


----------



## flywheel93

......


----------



## rwhitaker04

sent u a pm on the f10


----------



## j21moss

flywheel93 said:


> I also have my f10 still with a novak xrs installed, servo(futaba 3003), kit tires, decent body, and motor(though you might need a new one soon.) I would like to get $125.00 out of it.


Jeff.. was this Ben's old car??


----------



## flywheel93

yes sir, you wanting it?


----------



## j21moss

Ben would like that wouldn't he???LOL

I want looking into them once.. but I got 4 open wheel cars now and 1 more would be crazy... but you never know.. besides..car shows are around the corner..YEAH!!!!


----------



## flywheel93

I just don't have time to run it and with medical stuff it needs to go.


----------



## Scott04C5

I'm selling all of my 1/18 scale stuff. I have posted it on HT at http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=3280868#post3280868
If I can help out someone local let me know


----------



## trerc

Good night of racing guys, Good to see Chuck and Bob's minis back to normal, I had a lot of fun. Sorry I didn't have anything for ya in the main Houston, I screwed myself like 3 times in a row and got behind and couldn't make up the ground, think I finished 3rd on Chucks tale, maybe next week...


----------



## chuck in indy

*Bark at the moon!*

Trever wins! Good job in VTA tonight man... You earned it because that was one wild and crazy main! I think that's like 4 or 5 different VTA, A-Main winners in as many weeks? Had to cool down a bit after breaking my baby (schumacher) but I'm fine now after filing down my horns! Hopefully the parts make it here before next Friday! You know I think we had like 4 or 5 different VTA cars tonight... I'm running a Shumacher MI4LP, Houston represented tamiya, Greg, Steve, Trever Xray and I think there was an Associated in there. How bout a roll call of what you were running in VTA tonight racers?


----------



## 1BrownGuy

trerc said:


> Good night of racing guys, Good to see Chuck and Bob's minis back to normal, I had a lot of fun. Sorry I didn't have anything for ya in the main Houston, I screwed myself like 3 times in a row and got behind and couldn't make up the ground, think I finished 3rd on Chucks tale, maybe next week...


Thats the luck or the breaks of the mini cooper class sometimes but you did TQ so I would say your no slouch at it! 

I Wish my TT01 faired better in VTA heat race #2 but fixing it wasn't in my interest with managing three different cars at once and all in consecutive heats :freak:

The mini ran very well so it will most likely poop out on me soon ..they always do 

cant wait to race VTA again with TT01 just need to refine some things and it will be a very good car for the class...trying to put it together an hour before the race isn't to fun but it handled OK ,just getting a little to much push...


----------



## trerc

My VTA is a shaft driven Associated TC4, I was running a Tekin RS (No Boost, No Timing) I was geared at 5.1 (81/40)

The car pushed like an SOB the first heat so I stood up the rear shocks a bit and unhooked the front sway and problem fixed, ran pretty decent the rest of the night.


----------



## klmca

My VTA car is a HPI RS4, the blue beat to hell Camaro. The car needs some speed and I need some skill. Sorry if the driving was a little rough. For the last race I had a FDR of 4.46. Thought I needed the speed to keep up on the straight but it only made me sluggish on the corners and overheated my motor. A drive belt rubbing against my battery probably didn't help anything.


----------



## Railroader

I obviously missed a great night of racing. I will be back next week with a vengeance!

The rules for the HPI F10 class have been emailed off to Doug (owner of Indy Slots). He'll post them in the shop and on the web site soon.

The rules include all racers contributing a motor to the shop for the handout box. I highly recommend that everyone buy a new motor for the handout box soon. We'll implement this final part of the rules in two weeks. The rules state adding a male Dean's plug to the motor on 1" leads, but you will probably want to make the leads as short as possible so we don't have tangles in the handout box. I will be placing two new motors in the handout box for my contribution next week. If anyone needs help with soldering I will have my iron and help out. I will be breaking in the motors I add @ 3 Volts for 10 minutes.

Here are the rules I emailed to Doug:
Indy Slots HPI F10 Spec Club
• HPI F10 chassis - STOCK - NO upgrades or modifications to the chassis
• Tamiya 540-J motor part #5368 [RED DOT ONLY] - *Hand out* - male Dean's plug connected to ~1" leads
• Novak XRS Electronic Speed Control or Tamiya TEU-101BK - female Dean's plug connected to motor leads, any standard battery connectors
• Kit Gearing
• Kit camber/caster settings - no modifications may be made to adjust beyond kit set up
• Any Servo
• Any Radio
• Kit body and wings only - no additional modifications. Body trimmed at cut lines within 2mm. Body may be additionally trimmed to reduce the rubbing by the gears and tires.
• Tires & wheels: HPI F10 of Tamiya F201 [any tire compound]
• Battery: Up to any 3200 20C Lipo Hard-case stick pack or 4200 NiMH factory assembled stick pack battery

Motors will be swapped out periodically. Please buy a new motor ASAP for this class. As motors die, we'll take a collection to replace the dead motor.

This is an extremely strict spec club class. We want the racing as equal as possible. If anyone consistently laps the entire field, they will be asked to run with a smaller pinion. Rules changes may be changed by a majority decision of regular racers of the class (or the owner of Indy Slots).


----------



## BigShow4u

I run a Losi JRX-S pro w/ havoc 3s.

i know some guys didn't like that many VTA's at once but i LOVED IT!:thumbsup: we wanted door to door racing and we got it last night! 

next time we need a more "technical" track instead of right,left,right,left,right..... in my opinion.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here are the Race results for Friday 03/26/2010

HPI F10 (Silvercan) - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....37...5m10.972..*Chuck Ray*
....2....2....37...5m11.164..Brian Smith
....3....3....34...5m01.958..Steve Larracey
....4....x....25...5m13.610..Bobby Hawkins

Mini Cooper - B Main (Novice+)
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....27...5m03.346..*Jason Kaetzel (bump to A)*
....2....2....23...5m12.598..Brian Fisher (new racer)
....3....3....22...5m12.008..Porter Taylor
....4....4....19...5m02.770..Mike Vaught
....5....5....17...5m08.252..Tyler Thomas

Mini Cooper - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....34...5m07.620..*Houston Thomas*
....2....4....32...5m01.284..Chuck Ray
....3....1....32...5m02.622..Trevor Wimberly
....4....3....32...5m09.608..BOb Yelle
....5....5....31...5m02.278..Brian Smith
....6....6....31...5m09.476..Brock Ecevit
....7....7....28...5m08.485..Jason Kaetzel

VTA - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....56...8m03.462..*Trevor Wimberly!!*
....2....6....54...8m04.756..Steve Larracey!
....3....7....50...8m06.551..Scott Taylor
....4....5....50...8m08.089..Scott Carpenter
....5....8....49...8m05.417..Jason Kaetzel
....6....3....36...5m13.958..Greg Cobb
....7....9....35...6m30.767..Kyle McAtee
....8....2....31...4m29.694..Chuck Ray
....9....4....xx...xmxx.xxx..Houston Thomas (DNS/Mechanical)


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I've been approaching the F10 class as competitive testing. Your results may vary, but here are some notes from racing last night.

I ran a set of HPI F10 "S" compound tires front/rear that I glued up about 1/2 hour before the first heat. The rears were hooked up, but the front had a bit of understeer/push. By the main, the mold seams were worn down and the rear was planted. For the 1st heat I used Paragon, which might be too agressive for the tires. I switched to Jack the Gripper for heat 2/main and felt the grip was good will litte/no oversteer.

I also mounted up a set of HPI F10 "M" compound tires. We tested the rear "M" on Bobby Hawkins car with a set of Tamiya "A" tires of the front. In practice the rear was a bit loose, but definately driveable. Testing with the HPI F10 "M" front tires, they seem to have a much harder sidewall. This results in a big push, but might prove to be a tuning option at a track with high grip.

Based on other driver's feedback and personal results, the HPI F10 "S" compound seems to be the best option for Friday night racing at slots and grip levels can be "tuned" by using different types/amounts of traction compound.

(more in next post...)


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

(continued...)

Battery weight seems to have a big influence on the handling of the car. I've tested with an Orion 2400 LIPO battery without any extra weight, and the rear of the car seemed a little loose. Adding extra weight to the LIPO battery or running a NIHM stick pack helped plant the rear of the car. I can definately tell a difference in handling between lighter, heavier batteries. Battery weight, or lead weight placement certainly could be used as a "tuning" option for the car

----------

I've been trying out different weight grease and silcone oil for the damper disks. I've tried using the kit supplied lubes. The silver/gray lube works better than clear lube, however both seem too light for track conditions at Indy Slots. In the past I've used 1/8 scale gear diff fluid on my F201 friction dampners with some success. In the 2nd heat I tried 120,000 wt. fluid and it really slowed down the action of the rear pod. The on track result was that the rear of the car was hopping around the corners. Obviously that was too thick. I picked up some 30,000 wt fluid from Slots and tried that in the main, which was a step in the right direction. Even though the rear was still hopping a bit, the car was rotating fairly well. There are other types of fluids or lubes that are available that we could try. 

Basically my goal was to slow down the action of the rear pod to keep if from unloading in the high speed corners (sweeper). With light dampening on the pod, the car had a tendency to want to oversteer in the sweeper. The heavier dampening allowed me to drive the car much more aggressively through the sweeper (full throttle) without worrying about the rear breaking loose (unloading/lifting the inner tire). Good news is that it only takes removing 3 screws and less than five minutes to perform maintenance on the dampener disks!

(more in next post...)


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

(...continued)

I've tried running lower ride height and higher ride height at slots. With the heavier dampening, I really didn't notice a different in performance. With light dampening, the car worked much better with lower ride height. One thing that I want to try is a lower front end with a higher rear end and heavy battery. I want to see if this would give good on power grip (rear planted when accelerating out of the corner) and good off power steering going into a corner. I might try this next time out.

Adjusting the ride height in the front requires removing the front wheel, removing the top e-clip on the king pin, and moving the black spacer from above the steering knuckle (high) to below the steering knuckle (low). This takes about 5-10 minutes to do both sides. The rear requires removing the left hub, swapping out the ride height spacers (3 come with the kit), and then checking gear mesh.

Personally I think the kit settings are a great starting point for Indy Slots. However this is a free tuning option that might improve handling for different driving styles.

----------

The best "mod" that I've done to my F10 is to super glue the servo saver so that it acts like a servo horn. I'm using a Futaba 3003 servo, but there is enough slop in the rest of the steering that it is an acceptable trade off to get more precise steering. Going to a "fixed servo saver" gave me much better steering response and the car no longer wanted to wander on the straights.

----------

Motor interference. One thing I noticed when I was running a new silver can motor was intermittent loss of control on various parts of the track. This may have been due to electrical arcing causing interferrence in the receiver. After my motor was broken in (1 race day), I no longer had this issue. I could have run a single motor capcitor across the positive/negative of the motor and this would have solved that issue. I also could have ran a spectrum receiver capacitor and that probably would have helped too. Just wanted to remind racers that brushed motors can cause radio interference and to not overlook this issue.

----------

Overall I'm having a lot of fun with this class. The cars definately handle differently than a Mini-Cooper, but we were able to have some very close wheel to wheel racing on Friday. They have proven to be very durable and the only issue that we've seen is motors shifting in a large collision (all r/c cars suffer this issue).


----------



## Railroader

That's more info on the HPI F10 than I have ever seen on the whole internet.

COMBINED!!!


----------



## Railroader

*crickets*

Way to kill a thread Brian!


----------



## j21moss

still reading!!! LOL


----------



## BigShow4u

any who.... we racing friday even thought it is good friday? I know some places are open and others close. just wonder'n


----------



## THE READER

Railroader said:


> *crickets*
> 
> Way to kill a thread Brian!


yeah!! OVER KILL! WAY TO MUCH DATA TO TAKE IN AT ONE TIME


----------



## Railroader

THE READER said:


> yeah!! OVER KILL! WAY TO MUCH DATA TO TAKE IN AT ONE TIME


Oh, I wouldn't say that. Certainly valuable info there.


----------



## Railroader

A couple guys have been asking me when the RC Truck and Construction Equipment Show is.

-Indy Toy Truck 'N Construction Show-
August 21, 2010
6th Annual Mini Truckers Show
Wyndham Indianapolis West
Indianapolis, Indiana

And here's a gallery of pictures I took at last years show: http://photos.mybuddypete.com/RC/The-5th-Annual-RC-Mini/9357279_N25uY#626216078_pDE8A


----------



## jkaetz

chuck in indy said:


> Trever wins! Good job in VTA tonight man... You earned it because that was one wild and crazy main! I think that's like 4 or 5 different VTA, A-Main winners in as many weeks? Had to cool down a bit after breaking my baby (schumacher) but I'm fine now after filing down my horns! Hopefully the parts make it here before next Friday! You know I think we had like 4 or 5 different VTA cars tonight... I'm running a Shumacher MI4LP, Houston represented tamiya, Greg, Steve, Trever Xray and I think there was an Associated in there. How bout a roll call of what you were running in VTA tonight racers?


I was the other blue camaro running a TC4 here. Apologies to anyone I did dirty, I was still trying to get the hang of the car and was focused on not bouncing it off the walls. I fear I may have crashed some of the faster racers. I promise to have a better transponder mount next week as well!


----------



## trerc

jkaetz said:


> I was the other blue camaro running a TC4 here. Apologies to anyone I did dirty, I was still trying to get the hang of the car and was focused on not bouncing it off the walls. I fear I may have crashed some of the faster racers. I promise to have a better transponder mount next week as well!



It takes time, believe me, I've spent my fair share of time trying to stay outta the way of the fast guys.


----------



## rwhitaker04

jkaetz said:


> I was the other blue camaro running a TC4 here. Apologies to anyone I did dirty, I was still trying to get the hang of the car and was focused on not bouncing it off the walls. I fear I may have crashed some of the faster racers. I promise to have a better transponder mount next week as well!


ive learned that if i fear to crash them..ill end up wrecking myself...usually the faster cars can go around you with no problem..unless ur blocking the whole thing...they just know which lines to run...i say focus on yourself..then worry bout other....i also try to stay out of the leaders way when they come by me by tellin them..goin inside..or go outside...if im close to the leader..


----------



## BigShow4u

jkaetz said:


> I promise to have a better transponder mount next week as well!


i hope so, I dont feel like running it over again! LOL

Same for me on the driving part. If i do cause mayhem, I'll say sorry in advance right now. i have caught myself focusing on just my car instead of who is around me. But it's all part of the learning curve.

there is racing this friday right?


----------



## Railroader

BigShow4u said:


> there is racing this friday right?


Yes. 99.99% sure.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Tried F10 @ R/Car Sun. Slots setup. Car worked.


----------



## rwhitaker04

do any of you f10 guys have an extra set of m compound tires and wheels..u would like to sell...and does anyone have/know where i can get a body locally?


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

The hobby shop located at R/Car - Marion County Fairgrounds has an HPI F10 body in stock (they might have more than 1). Tonight is oval racing, so the hobby shop is open.


----------



## rwhitaker04

does anyone have a spare novak 21.5 system they could sell? the havoc i just got from novak was fried upon receiveing it..and i wanted to race friday..


----------



## Lugnutz

trerc said:


> It takes time, believe me, I've spent my fair share of time trying to stay outta the way of the fast guys.


What? you are the fast guy. TQ and win last week.


----------



## trerc

Lugnutz said:


> What? you are the fast guy. TQ and win last week.


It was just a fluke. :tongue:


----------



## KyleJ

rwhitaker04 said:


> does anyone have a spare novak 21.5 system they could sell? the havoc i just got from novak was fried upon receiveing it..and i wanted to race friday..


I have a 21.5 novak motor + esc system I need to sell. I only used it once the one time I ran it at the rug in my HPI F10. I'll bring it with me on Friday.

I don't have much of an excuse to miss racing this Friday, considering I'm off of work.


----------



## BigShow4u

*Re: VTA*



KyleJ said:


> I don't have much of an excuse to miss racing this Friday, considering I'm off of work.


i don't think many of us do! :lol:


i know ill try my best to make it. Hopefully we will have another VTA turnout like we did last week.


----------



## Railroader

BigShow4u said:


> i don't think many of us do! :lol:
> 
> 
> i know ill try my best to make it. Hopefully we will have another Mini Cooper turnout like we did last week.


Fixed that for ya! :tongue:

I WILL be there this week with Alsah. We'll both race Mini Coopers and I will also race my HPI F10.


----------



## BigShow4u

Railroader said:


> Fixed that for ya! :tongue:
> 
> I WILL be there this week with Alsah. We'll both race Mini Coopers and I will also race my HPI F10.


HEY,HEY,HEY, What the!? :lol:


----------



## Railroader

Railroader said:


> The rules state adding a male Dean's plug to the motor on 1" leads, but you will probably want to make the leads as short as possible so we don't have tangles in the handout box.
> 
> • Tamiya 540-J motor part #5368 [RED DOT ONLY] - *Hand out* - male Dean's plug connected to ~1" leads
> 
> Motors will be swapped out periodically. Please buy a new motor ASAP for this class. As motors die, we'll take a collection to replace the dead motor.


Here is an image of how to prepare the motor for this class. I have two motors set up to add to the hand-out box. Both are broken in.










A little sloppy with the shrink tubing, I know. But I will solder motors for anyone, just supply the motor and male Dean's plug.

Here are the rules again:


Railroader said:


> Indy Slots HPI F10 Spec Club
> • HPI F10 chassis - STOCK - NO upgrades or modifications to the chassis
> • Tamiya 540-J motor part #5368 [RED DOT ONLY] - *Hand out* - male Dean's plug connected to ~1" leads
> • Novak XRS Electronic Speed Control or Tamiya TEU-101BK - female Dean's plug connected to motor leads, any standard battery connectors
> • Kit Gearing
> • Kit camber/caster settings - no modifications may be made to adjust beyond kit set up
> • Any Servo
> • Any Radio
> • Kit body and wings only - no additional modifications. Body trimmed at cut lines within 2mm. Body may be additionally trimmed to reduce the rubbing by the gears and tires.
> • Tires & wheels: HPI F10 of Tamiya F201 [any tire compound]
> • Battery: Up to any 3200 20C Lipo Hard-case stick pack or 4200 NiMH factory assembled stick pack battery
> 
> Motors will be swapped out periodically. Please buy a new motor ASAP for this class. As motors die, we'll take a collection to replace the dead motor.
> 
> This is an extremely strict spec club class. We want the racing as equal as possible. If anyone consistently laps the entire field, they will be asked to run with a smaller pinion. Rules changes may be changed by a majority decision of regular racers of the class (or the owner of Indy Slots).


----------



## THE READER

good !!--im glad that you guys are planing on coming out friday night to race , -- ill go over there to night and vacuum the track for ya with my cooper


----------



## Railroader

THE READER said:


> good !!--im glad that you guys are planing on coming out friday night to race , -- ill go over there to night and vacuum the track for ya with my cooper


You might want to call first. 317-787-(SLOTS) 7568 I think on Thursday nights the track is still set up with the jumps for the trucks. But I could be wrong.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

*Good Friday On-Road Racing 04/02/2010*​*NOW USING CRC CLIK-TRAK BARRIERS!!*​
Current Classes include....
*Mini Coopers, VTA, HPI F10, and more...*​
*Racing starts at 7pm. Please call in your entry if running late.*

On-road practice every Thursday evening!!

Indy Slots Inc 
317-787-7568 
5135 S Emerson Ave, 
Indianapolis, IN 46237
(http://www.mapquest.com/maps?address=5135+S+Emerson+Ave,+&zipcode=46237)​
Projected roll call for Friday 04/02/2010.

*RCGT*
Projected ?

*World GT (WGT)*
Projected ?

*F1/Indycar/HPI F10*
Projected 5+ (5 last week)

*Mini Coopers*
Projected 10+ (12 last week including 5 novice)

*VTA:*
Projected 6+ (9 last week!)


----------



## trerc

I'll be in attendance, VTA and Mini Cooper, trying to round up Mr.Cody Armes, word on the street in Steve Martin will also be attending....


----------



## MicroRacerM18

Count me in for VTA and F10. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lugnutz

trerc said:


> I'll be in attendance, VTA and Mini Cooper, trying to round up Mr.Cody Armes, *word on the street in Steve Martin will also be attending....*




Yea, I read something about him on the bathroom wall. :lol:


----------



## 1BrownGuy

I'll be there for VTA and Cooper also Tyler will be there for novice cooper


----------



## rwhitaker04

im tryin to get a car together for f10 and vta...but im still far from being ready....i need a brushless novak esc and body for my tt-01 and my f10 is still waiting for a body, and tires..


----------



## trerc

rwhitaker04 said:


> im tryin to get a car together for f10 and vta...but im still far from being ready....i need a brushless novak esc and body for my tt-01 and my f10 is still waiting for a body, and tires..


Check your PM's


----------



## Railroader

rwhitaker04 said:


> im tryin to get a car together for f10 and vta...but im still far from being ready....i need a brushless novak esc and body for my tt-01 and my f10 is still waiting for a body, and tires..


I might be able to set you up with a VTA body for the TT-01. Obviously well used if you've ever seen me drive.


----------



## rwhitaker04

i think i may have something worked out with the trerc.....but ill still need alot....haha...heres my list if anyone can help me

novak brushless esc-think i got it
vta body- think i got it also
vta wheels/tires- need
f10 tires/wheels-need
f10 motor- need to get deans soldered
f10 body- in the mail..hopefully here tomorrow

other then that im set...but still thats a long list...im hoping to atleast have 1 car out there...if i have to..ill try to run the kit tires and use some tire dope generously...but i still need the battery and motor leads...


----------



## 1BrownGuy

rwhitaker04 said:


> i think i may have something worked out with the trerc.....but ill still need alot....haha...heres my list if anyone can help me
> 
> novak brushless esc-think i got it
> vta body- think i got it also
> vta wheels/tires- need
> f10 tires/wheels-need
> f10 motor- need to get deans soldered
> f10 body- in the mail..hopefully here tomorrow
> 
> other then that im set...but still thats a long list...im hoping to atleast have 1 car out there...if i have to..ill try to run the kit tires and use some tire dope generously...but i still need the battery and motor leads...


Also I can help you with the gearing for the TT01 that will make it easy to get the ratio youll need for VTA.


----------



## chuck in indy

*Spring cleaning*

I'll have an M03 for sale up at the track tonight if anyone is interested. It will be a box with basically everything you need which includes an M03 kit with bearings, tamiya aluminum hop up front and rear hubs, tamiya flaurine coated aluminum shocks, s-grip tires, tamiya johnson motor, LRP speedo, Futaba servo, JR FM Synched radio with receiver and controller (batteries included), painted civic body, (2) 3400 NIMH's 6 cell packs, (2) 3600 NIMH's 6 cell packs, (2) 4600 NIMH's 6 cell packs, (2) novak millenium chargers with Novak power supply (the aluminum purple one), one Tekin 6 cell battery nurse, car stand and table matt. Asking $250...

Item has been traded and no longer available.


----------



## Rook-E

Any RCGT tonight?


----------



## Railroader

I'll have a rent-a-cooper with me tonight if anyone wants to try the class. Just pay for the parts you break. It is a very well set up M-03R with a white Fiat 500 body.


----------



## THE READER

i was out at slotes last night and vacuumed the track , courtesy of my cooper. but the track is now set up as a roval. so we have to set up the track tonight. railroader we need one of your track design for tonight . ill be there at five to help!!


----------



## THE READER

here is a little tip for ya all.
if you use com drops on your silver can motors . ( DONT USE MUCH MORE COM DROPS . ) IT WILL GUM UP YOUR COM BIG TIME !!! I HAVE BEEN STRUGLING WITH WHAT I THOUGHT WAS SPEED CONTROL PROBLEMS FOR OVER THREE WEEKS NOW . AFTER RUNNING IN A RACE FOR ABOUT THREE MIN MY MOTOR WOULD FALL OFF AND ALMOST GO DEAD. AND ALL IT WAS IS MY COM DROPS GUMMING UP MY COM AFTER A FEW MIN OF RUNNIN. NO MORE COM DROPS FOR ME.!!


----------



## KyleJ

When does Slots open today?


----------



## BigShow4u

5 i believe.


----------



## Railroader

OK, I messed up (again?). You'll need a little more length on the wire leads. The way I have this motor, the plug gets caught up and is a very tight fit. It also rubs on the body badly. Make the leads about 1 1/2" to 2" long.




Railroader said:


> Here is an image of how *not* to prepare the motor for this class.


----------



## BigShow4u

great night of racing guys! :thumbsup:


----------



## 1BrownGuy

Great night of racing even though I was a little side tracked from tech help and Tyler's gear break down in his mini

Also thanks Tom J for offering the spare cooper if his didn't get running in time true gentleman..and thanks for the food:thumbsup:

rwhitaker04 I hope you can the VTA tires broke in well for the next race and get those pinion gears I showed you on the chart

Great race in the cooper class with Chuck....Btw chuck I use no pistons in the shocks also :freak: ......really!

I cant wait to get to the HT outdoor track come may Sunday Sunday Sunday the nice weather is great 

Trerc Nice new cooper:thumbsup:

KyleJ glad to see you make it down..take that touring car and lets make drift cars out of them.

And never go to the track on an empty stomach :freak:... thing always break down when you want to eat:tongue:

Everyone have a nice Easter


----------



## chuck in indy

*Really?*

No pistons? Really?

Great to see some old faces back tonight although it wasn't a very good welcoming back turning one of em over in the main. I guess I'll be looking for that one to come back and haunt me.  It was lugnutz's fault... He was coming and I had to get my giddy up on or get my (blank) ate? :tongue:

Fun night. Good job to Tom in the F10 main. It was a good 3 way battle there at the end. Houston that cooper's a hot rod! Good job once again, there can be only one! Heehee! Sorry about your diff trouble Bob. I expect nothing but the wrath of Yelle next Friday, kind of a Return of the Jedi!

Happy easter! God bless all...


----------



## THE READER

hey one brown guy
if you dont use a shock piston, then how do you support the shock shaft at the top?


----------



## Railroader

A great night of racing! We seem to be saying that a lot lately. The track was a tough one last night, very fast in one section and v e r y s l o w in the infield.



1BrownGuy said:


> Also thanks Tom J for offering the spare cooper if his didn't get running in time true gentleman..and thanks for the food:thumbsup:


Anytime.


----------



## MicroRacerM18

Great night of racing.

Glad to finally finish an F10 race in the main. Doug and I got mixed up with traffic early, and because the cars are so evenly matched. we couldn't make up the lap. The leaders need to make more mistakes next time.  We had a good race for the lap down position though!

VTA was good. I am still getting beaten in the corners, but my car is handling well. I need to try and follow the faster cars to see how to drive the corners better.

Looking forward to next week! :thumbsup:


----------



## BadSign

Spring Break is nice, but I have so missed the racing. Sounds like a good night, I'll be back next week (sorry).


----------



## j21moss

BadSign said:


> Spring Break is nice, but I have so missed the racing. Sounds like a good night, I'll be back next week (sorry).


me 2!!! I'll be there!!


----------



## BadSign

Hooray!


----------



## trerc

Good racing with everyone as usual, I hope to make it down next Friday but that will depend on work... Happy Easter


----------



## rwhitaker04

1BrownGuy said:


> Great night of racing even though I was a little side tracked from tech help and Tyler's gear break down in his mini
> 
> Also thanks Tom J for offering the spare cooper if his didn't get running in time true gentleman..and thanks for the food:thumbsup:
> 
> rwhitaker04 I hope you can the VTA tires broke in well for the next race and get those pinion gears I showed you on the chart
> 
> Great race in the cooper class with Chuck....Btw chuck I use no pistons in the shocks also :freak: ......really!
> 
> I cant wait to get to the HT outdoor track come may Sunday Sunday Sunday the nice weather is great
> 
> Trerc Nice new cooper:thumbsup:
> 
> KyleJ glad to see you make it down..take that touring car and lets make drift cars out of them.
> 
> And never go to the track on an empty stomach :freak:... thing always break down when you want to eat:tongue:
> 
> Everyone have a nice Easter



i know ill be there friday..i hope to have the f10 and the vta going decent..


----------



## rwhitaker04

can i ask why we are limited to those 2 types of escs for the f10 class...i wouldnt see why any brushed esc would work...and the 101 is just to big for the car..


----------



## Railroader

We are keeping the racing as close as possible. Not all ESCs are created equal.

The XRS fits fine.


----------



## rwhitaker04

yes the xrs does fit fine...but i havent had luck with them running a lipo...


----------



## BigShow4u

here is video of fridays F10 Heat #2.


----------



## BadSign

rwhitaker04 said:


> yes the xrs does fit fine...but i havent had luck with them running a lipo...


I run an XRS in my Cooper and a 3400 Orion LiPo with no trouble. What's the problem with yours? maybe we can figure it out.


----------



## chuck in indy

The xrs is pretty much the best brushless speedo for it's price, size and performance. I've ran a lipo in mine ever since I've owned it without fail so I'd be interested in helping find out what's up. Maybe it's a short or something with the motor? What was the problem? Did you contact Novak about the problem? We can figure something out I'm sure. I for one would vote to make this the only speedo allowed until it's not available...


----------



## Railroader

I've run a XRS in 5 cars with LiPos and never had a single problem. You might want to get yours checked out rwhitaker04.


----------



## jkaetz

Had a blast as always. A big thumbs up for the track layout as well, that was a good one.


----------



## THE READER

I also have just changed over to the (XRS ) speedo with 3400 lipo,--- and it awsome!! -- every bit as good as my ( TEKIN FXR )


----------



## THE READER

kenny 
make sure you dont use any schottky diodes on your motor or speed cont.-- when using the novak xrs

also kenny you cant use the novak xrs on a motor less then 15 turn


----------



## GHBECK

...or do and don't use reverse...:thumbsup:



THE READER said:


> kenny
> make sure you dont use any schottky diodes on your motor or speed cont.-- when using the novak xrs
> 
> also kenny you cant use the novak xrs on a motor less then 15 turn


----------



## GHBECK

You must clean your motor every run when using comm drops, as most will increase carbon depositing on the comm and brush face, one drop is sufficient, its best to not use them & better to clean the comm/brushes with a shot of motor spray every run for best performance.

G



THE READER said:


> here is a little tip for ya all.
> if you use com drops on your silver can motors . ( DONT USE MUCH MORE COM DROPS . ) IT WILL GUM UP YOUR COM BIG TIME !!! I HAVE BEEN STRUGLING WITH WHAT I THOUGHT WAS SPEED CONTROL PROBLEMS FOR OVER THREE WEEKS NOW . AFTER RUNNING IN A RACE FOR ABOUT THREE MIN MY MOTOR WOULD FALL OFF AND ALMOST GO DEAD. AND ALL IT WAS IS MY COM DROPS GUMMING UP MY COM AFTER A FEW MIN OF RUNNIN. NO MORE COM DROPS FOR ME.!!


----------



## rwhitaker04

well..i brought my car home...put in my orion 4000mah lipo..ran it outside for about 3 mins...came in...hit the on/off switch off...and poof...smoke poured out of it....


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here are the Race results for Friday 04/02/2010

HPI F10 (Silvercan) - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....2....31...5m00.056..*Tom Johnson*
....2....1....31...5m01.923..Chuck Ray
....3....3....31...5m02.499..Brian Smith
....4....6....30...5m03.814..Steve Larracey
....5....5....30...5m04.291..Doug James
....6....4....28...4m59.416..Kyle Jarboe

Mini Cooper - B Main (Novice+)
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....21...5m02.114..*Alsah Mehn*
....2....2....20...5m12.907..Tyler Thomas

Mini Cooper - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....31...5m04.835..*Houston Thomas*
....2....2....31...5m07.971..Chuck Ray
....3....3....29...5m02.395..Bob Yelle
....4....4....29...5m02.712..Trevor Wimberly
....5....5....28...5m11.683..Tom Johnson
....6....6....26...5m02.912..Jason Kaetzel
....7....7....24...5m02.330..Kyle Jarboe

VTA - B Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....2....32...5m00.230..*Houston Thomas (bump to A)*
....2....3....31...5m02.019..Scott Carpenter
....3....1....31...5m08.049..Jason Kaetzel
....4....4....29...5m03.803..Anthony Heck
....5....5....19...4m03.715..Ronnie Whitaker

VTA - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....2....35...5m07.917..*Chuck Ray - Schumacher MI4*
....2....1....35...5m08.419..Greg Cobb - Xray 008
....3....5....33...5m04.520..Trevor Wimberly - Associated TC4
....4....8....32...5m02.467..Houston Thomas - Tamiya TT-01
....5....3....32...5m03.100..Bob Cordell - Associated TC5
....6....7....32...5m05.837..Steve Larracey - Xray 007
....7....6....32...5m06.323..Steve Martin - Associated TC5
....8....4....31...5m01.436..Brian Smith - Associated TC3


----------



## Railroader

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Here are the Race results for Friday 04/02/2010
> 
> HPI F10 (Silvercan) - A Main
> Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
> --------------------------------------------
> ....1....2....31...5m00.056..*Tom Johnson*
> ....2....1....31...5m01.923..Chuck Ray
> ....3....3....31...5m02.499..Brian Smith
> ....4....6....30...5m03.814..Steve Larracey
> ....5....5....30...5m04.291..Doug James
> ....6....4....28...4m59.416..Kyle Jarboe




I watched the video BigShow4U posted and I don't think I won. Also, I had the TQ.


----------



## chuck in indy

As always, thanks for posting the results Brian!


----------



## jkaetz

Railroader said:


> I watched the video BigShow4U posted and I don't think I won. Also, I had the TQ.


I think the video Scott posted was actually the 2nd heat. Both Doug and Steve broke in the video but both have full five minute runs for the main. Take your credit!


----------



## Railroader

Thanks! Very astute observation!

[taking credit] I feel better. [/taking credit]


----------



## KyleJ

Yeah, that video did not have my spectacular crash down the straight in the main that all but kissed it goodbye for me. But still nice to have some footage to show others.


----------



## MicroRacerM18

In the F10 results, it shows that I finished ahead of Doug. That is not true, I went wide and the antenna picked me up early. It was a close battle between Doug and I, racing and not trying to wreck each other. He beat me to the line.


----------



## rwhitaker04

who will cut and paint a f10 body? i dont really have the time to do it..i got the paint and the body..i just need someone who will spray it all 1 color..


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

*On-Road Racing at Indy Slots Friday 04/09/2010*​*NOW USING CRC CLIK-TRAK BARRIERS!!*​
Current Classes include....
*Mini Coopers, VTA, HPI F10, and more...*​
*Racing starts at 7pm. Please call in your entry if running late.*

On-road practice every Thursday evening!!

Indy Slots Inc 
317-787-7568 
5135 S Emerson Ave, 
Indianapolis, IN 46237
(http://www.mapquest.com/maps?address=5135+S+Emerson+Ave,+&zipcode=46237)​
Projected roll call for Friday 04/09/2010.

*RCGT*
Projected ?

*World GT (WGT)*
Projected ?

*F1/Indycar/HPI F10*
Projected 5+ (6 last week)

*Mini Coopers*
Projected 9+ (9 last week including 2 novice)

*VTA:*
Projected 7+ (13 last week)


----------



## BadSign

rwhitaker04 said:


> who will cut and paint a f10 body? i dont really have the time to do it..i got the paint and the body..i just need someone who will spray it all 1 color..


Tom...

I'll be there this Friday for Coopers and VTA, along with a rookie driver.


----------



## BigShow4u

rwhitaker04 said:


> well..i brought my car home...put in my orion 4000mah lipo..ran it outside for about 3 mins...came in...hit the on/off switch off...and poof...smoke poured out of it....


wow! that sounds familiar. My car did that to me about a month ago at the track. 

As for the Vid i posted, i did miss label that. Sorry

Who is ready for Friday!? I sure am especially after this week from work. Then this Sat i am heading to the Toledo Hobby Expo. Hope to see some cool stuff. might even come back with some new toys! lol


----------



## rwhitaker04

imma race my vta car..and bring my drift car to play around with...


----------



## MicroRacerM18

I'm in for VTA and F10!


----------



## 1BrownGuy

Ill be there for VTA maybe cooper ..but definitely bringing the drift car:thumbsup:


----------



## trerc

1BrownGuy said:


> Ill be there for VTA maybe cooper ..but definitely bringing the drift car:thumbsup:


"maybe cooper" Whats this!?! Should read 'most definitely cooper!'


----------



## 1BrownGuy

trerc said:


> "maybe cooper" Whats this!?! Should read 'most definitely cooper!'


Sometimes I'll run to many classes and it gets pretty hectic(sp?) if one car breaks down especially if its the boys car because he really looks foward to racing on Fridays....plus I like to socialize while Im at the track if I get to wrapped up ito the car repair biz I hardly get to talk to anyone :freak:

Plus I am really looking to getting the TT01 dialed in more ....if that makes *any* sense! its a TT01!!! the complete car chassis is under 100 dollars. wishful thinking I guess


----------



## Railroader

Me: Cooper and F10

Victor: Cooper

Bethany: Cooper


----------



## rwhitaker04

1BrownGuy said:


> Sometimes I'll run to many classes and it gets pretty hectic(sp?) if one car breaks down especially if its the boys car because he really looks foward to racing on Fridays....plus I like to socialize while Im at the track if I get to wrapped up ito the car repair biz I hardly get to talk to anyone :freak:
> 
> Plus I am really looking to getting the TT01 dialed in more ....if that makes *any* sense! its a TT01!!! the complete car chassis is under 100 dollars. wishful thinking I guess



tt-01 x2 haha...when u get some tricks please let me know...i got my pinions yesterday...so i wont have to borrow any...and lets hope for no maintence this time....and be prepared to drift...cause im bringing my tb-02 also..


----------



## j21moss

probably stop by and say Howdy!!! was going to run but just got back from Columbus ,OH last night and still need to rebuild shocks on TC4.. so we'll wait until next Friday as has of 5:30pm tonight...it's Vacation time!!! Woohoo!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Scott04C5

I have a TT-01 for sale. $40


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here are the Race results for Friday 04/09/2010

HPI F10 (Silvercan) - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....31...5m02.922..*Chuck Ray*
....2....2....31...5m04.781..Brian SMith
....3....3....30...5m09.421..Tom Johnson
....4....5....29...5m11.066..Doug James
....5....4....28...5m01.073..Steve Larracey

Mini Cooper - C Main (Novice)
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....22...5m10.766..*Ellie Vanderneen*
....2....2....20...5m04.708..Alsah Mehn
....3....3....19...5m00.257..Tyler Thomas
....4....4....17...4m55.497..Ben James

Mini Cooper - B Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....27...5m03.627..*Brian Vanderveen (bump to A)*
....2....4....24...4m58.236..Cody Armes
....3....3....23...5m00.289..Brock Ecevit
....4....5....14...5m15.849..Victor Killen
....5....2....xx...xmxx.xxx..Steve Martin (DNS)

Mini Cooper - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....28...5m01.769..*Chuck Ray*
....2....3....28...5m05.810..Bob Yelle
....3....6....27...5m08.710..Brian Vanderveen
....4....5....25...5m11.456..Jason Kaetzel
....5....4....23...4m22.788..Trevor Wimberly
....6....2....23...5m11.233..Bob Cordell

VTA - B Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....2....30...5m07.236..*Cody Armes (bump to A)*
....2....6....29...5m06.811..Jason Kaetzel
....3....5....28...5m04.344..Scott Carpenter
....4....1....28...5m13.029..Houston Thomas
....5....4....27...5m06.633..Steve Larracey
....6....3....26...5m05.971..Tonm Johnson
....7....7....22...5m02.446..Ronnie Whitaker

VTA - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....52...8m07.972..*Greg Cobb*
....2....2....52...8m09.267..Chuck Ray
....3....3....51...8m00.404..Brian Smith
....4....5....51...8m02.225..Bob Cordell
....5....6....50...8m01.337..Steve Martin
....6....4....45...7m24.688..Trevor Wimberly
....7....8....39...8m07.603..Cody Armes
....8....7....06...1m02.828..Brian Vanderveen


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

A few quick racing notes/observations from last night...

Novice cooper racers continue to improve. Ellie had a few problems at the start of the main, but had a good car and was able to drive her way back to the win.

Good to see some new drives and new to the class in Mini Coopers. Several racers have shown rapid improvement in the class.

I'm enjoying the HPI F10 class. I tried the larger spur in the 2nd round/main and was turning similar lap times to Tom Johnson. The more I race the F10, the more I'm getting used to the handling of the car. The car does well if you drive it a little aggressively, but within control. I'm still amazed at the overall durability of this car.

In the VTA A-main all of the cars were running very close fast laps. Top 3 drivers each lead during the main and all had a legitimate chance at a win. In my case, I lost concentration once I had the lead and made a few too many unforced errors. Congrats to Greg Cobb for over-coming his own unforced errors to take the win. 

I had a lot of fun racing last night. While the layout was fairly technical, I thought the track had decent flow. There were enough places to setup for a pass or allow a faster driver to pass.


----------



## BadSign

I really enjoyed the layout last night as well, kudos to the track designer.

I set up my VTA car a little too stiff for the main, but it was fun running with the faster guys for a few minutes before the inevitable traction roll.

Coopers were a blast, particularly since I stayed on the same lap with Chuck and Bob throughout most of the race. Gotta get a little more steering in that car, work the diff over for better holeshots, and tweak the driving a bit.

Thanks again for a great night of racing guys- I've been out for 3 weeks and rteally enjoyed it. Congrats to Cobb and Chuck (almost swept the night!)!

BTW, Ellie had a great time as well.


----------



## Railroader

The boys had a great time last night. Victor felt honored to be bumped out of the novice class and in with the regulars. We found out his problem was a loose shoulder screw in one of the front uprights. Alsah desperately wants to be bumped up, but I'll keep him in the novice class a couple more months.

Racing was great last night, I just could not get my timing down. I'd run a few very clean fast laps and then suddenly I was short turning and rubbing the boards in the straights. My cars were set up pretty well, it was just a matter of bad driving on my part.

I missed not racing the Cooper last night, but it's hard to chose only two classes to run and I love HPI F10, Cooper, and VTA. I am committed to getting the F10 class established even more, so I'll run that class whenever I am there. It's hard to choose between VTA and Coopers.

Special thanks to BadSign, bemain, jkaetz, and MicroRacerM18 for the parts and other helps. You guys helped the night go very well.

Doug (owner of Indy slots) went over the HPI F10 rules with a couple of us and we have the rules cemented/finalized. One thing Doug brought up was if there is a dud motor in the box and a guy draws it. The decision he came up with is: if you end up with a dud motor, you'll have to run it in the first heat, but then get to draw another for the 2nd heat. If you get another dud then you'll get a final draw from the motor box for the finals. Also, the Friday before Memorial day will be the day we mandate the motor draw. So, everyone, buy a new motor, solder and male deans plug onto it, and break it in ASAP. If you want, you can give me $25 and I will buy the motors, Dean's plug, and solder it up and break it in for you. I take paypal - [email protected] [add $1 for paypal fees please]


----------



## MicroRacerM18

Bob C., sorry for snapping at you at the end of the VTA race.

With any marshall on the track in the last laps of a race, seeing around them can be difficult and if you are battling for position (be it first or last place) it can be frustrating. In the heat of the moment, we should all just remember to take a second before we make comments. Something I didn't do.

Sorry Bob, it wasn't meant to be personal.

Looking forward to a good night of racing next week.


----------



## 1BrownGuy

*Friday*

Is it Friday yet? Tyler is itching to improve over last week plus he now has Bearings in the car tis took a lot of the slop out of the steering .

Me I am in some for cooper and VtA


----------



## MicroRacerM18

It's only Wednesday, but I am in for VTA and F10. :thumbsup:


----------



## trerc

Cooper and possibly VTA here also.


----------



## rwhitaker04

VTA and possibly F10...if i get all the stuff i ordered...


----------



## Railroader

Me: Cooper + F10

Victor and Bethany: Coopers


----------



## BigShow4u

not sure for me. we are behind at work so we are working this sat until further notice. So its a 50/50 chance for racing


----------



## Lugnutz

I'm in for VTA and will bring a RCGT car if anybody want to run that also.


----------



## 1BrownGuy

Lugnutz said:


> I'm in for VTA and will bring a RCGT car if anybody want to run that also.


I'll run my RCGT if my speedo comes in by Friday


----------



## outlander5

Lugnutz said:


> I'm in for VTA and will bring a RCGT car if anybody want to run that also.


how about a 19t on 6 cells for rcgt?:tongue:


----------



## outlander5

Lugnutz said:


> I'm in for VTA and will bring a RCGT car if anybody want to run that also.


how about a 19t on 6 cell?:tongue:


----------



## trerc

outlander5 said:


> how about a 19t on 6 cells for rcgt?:tongue:


Whats up with your VTA and where the hell you been hiding!?! :wave:


----------



## Lugnutz

outlander5 said:


> how about a 19t on 6 cell?:tongue:


Makes no difference to me.


----------



## j21moss

I'm there for VTA

and maybe Ronny Walls for VTA has well


----------



## rwhitaker04

if it wouldnt be a problem can i get somebody to solder 2 items for me?...if u want money ill pay to have them soldered...i just cant solder to save my life..


----------



## BadSign

j21moss said:


> I'm there for VTA
> 
> and maybe Ronny Walls for VTA has well


Good grief, it's 1989 all over again...wish I could be there this week!



rwhitaker04 said:


> if it wouldnt be a problem can i get somebody to solder 2 items for me?...if u want money ill pay to have them soldered...i just cant solder to save my life..


We've all been there...
1 word, 2 syllables: practice.


----------



## PDK RACING

I am looking for cody armes. Send me a pm
Brandon:wave:


----------



## THE READER

rwhitaker04 said:


> if it wouldnt be a problem can i get somebody to solder 2 items for me?...if u want money ill pay to have them soldered...i just cant solder to save my life..


I can help you-RON 
I sit over by the rest room ,-- with Greg Cobb and Chuck Ray , and my Wife.-- i run the number 3 black cooper.---bring it over!! 

BOB YELLE


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

*On-Road Racing at Indy Slots Friday 04/16/2010*​*NOW USING CRC CLIK-TRAK BARRIERS!!*​
Current Classes include....
*Mini Coopers, VTA, HPI F10, and more...*​
*Racing starts at 7pm. Please call in your entry if running late.*

On-road practice every Thursday evening!!

Indy Slots Inc 
317-787-7568 
5135 S Emerson Ave, 
Indianapolis, IN 46237
(http://www.mapquest.com/maps?address=5135+S+Emerson+Ave,+&zipcode=46237)​
Projected roll call for Friday 04/16/2010.

*RCGT*
Projected 3

*World GT (WGT)*
Projected ?

*F1/Indycar/HPI F10*
Projected 4+ (5 last week)

*Mini Coopers*
Projected 10+ & 3+ novice) (14 last week including 4 novice)

*VTA:*
Projected 8+ (14 last week)


----------



## BigShow4u

no racing for me tonight. still behind in orders.


----------



## BadSign

Soooo... how was last night?


----------



## THE READER

well the racing friday night was just great!!!! con grats to chuck for winning all three classes,!! way to go chuck!!! 
all three classes were very close racing , the cooper class was awsome . you could throw a blanket over the three of us it was that close great racing guys!!
vta was an awsome race also !! very clean racing for 8 cars in the main , you had to be there!!. f10 was also very close racing we were a little low in attendance but the atmosphere was,- was well just plain fun!!! every one seam to be having a great time!!
looking forward to next week .


----------



## chuck in indy

Over pretty cool night. Got lucky in the Cooper main and capitalized on a few mistakes of others but the VTA main could have went a couple ways because I definatly wasn't the fastest car. Had a blast and can't wait til next Friday!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here are the Race results for Friday 04/16/2010

HPI F10 (Silvercan) - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....35...5m05.886..*Chuck Ray*
....2....4....34...5m03.544..Brian SMith
....3....2....33...5m05.335..Doug James
....4....3....32...5m03.068..Steve Larracey

Mini Cooper - B Main (Novice)
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....23...5m10.626..*Tyler Thomas*
....2....2....21...5m06.950..Ben James
....3....3....19...5m04.188..Mike Vaught

Mini Cooper - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....3....34...5m03.683..*Chuck Ray*
....2....2....34...5m04.267..Houston Thomas
....3....1....34...5m07.900..Bob Yelle
....4....4....xx...xmxx.xxx..Brian Smith - DNS/Transmission

VTA - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....59...8m05.645..*Chuck Ray*
....2....3....59...8m06.759..Greg Cobb
....3....2....58...8m08.831..Brian Smith
....4....4....56...8m04.232..Kenny Jarvis
....5....6....54...8m04.672..Jason Kaezel
....6....5....51...8m01.466..Steve Larracey
....7....7....50...8m03.303..Jerry Moss
....8....8....23...4m39.314..Ronnie Whitaker


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Racing on Friday was fun. 

Bob Yelle led the Cooper main from the start, but 1 small mistake around the "pole turn" on lap 30 resulted in 3 lost seconds. Unfortunately that was the difference between 1st and 3rd. My Cooper was in the garage getting gear box service (thanks Houston for the help). I should have it out on the track next week.

The VTA main saw a lot of good racing. Top 3 swapped the lead multiple times. There were a number of incredible passes. I want to thank everyone that ran VTA for some of the most fun/clean racing that I've ever seen in an 8 car main at Indy Slots.


----------



## MicroRacerM18

VTA racing was great, even though I was 8 laps down. But even being in the back I didn't feel the pressure from the faster drivers. They allowed you to get to a place in the track so you could give them room to go around. They weren't moving you out of the way, or pushing into situations that created contact.

The slower racers were also aware of the faster cars and made room as soon as possible. And there wasn't a need to drive "on the edge". It was a great combination, and made for some fun racing.

Let's see if we can do it again next week.


----------



## BigShow4u

got the video of VTA A-Main up finally. from 4-9-10. Enjoy


----------



## BadSign

TRANSPONDER!

that's me, traction :roll:ing and upside down!


----------



## Railroader

Alright, I should definitely be there this Friday. We had some guests come in unexpectedly last friday.

Count me in for Mini Coopers and F10

I'll have two kids with me racing novice Mini Coopers.


----------



## j21moss

so far I'm in for VTA again!!


----------



## BigShow4u

well i thought i was good for VTA till BAM! Gotta work this friday again  o well, extra money.


----------



## chuck in indy

I'll be there for VTA and Coopers!


----------



## BadSign

Thought I was gonna be there, but I have a date... to a church father/daughter dance. You guys have fun, I'll be dancin' with the prettiest little R/c racer there is. See ya'll next Friday.


----------



## BigShow4u

Never mind ill be there. they cancelled saturday. 

By any chance does anyone have a Novak Ballistic 21.5 they wanna sell? not sure if slots has them in stock.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

*On-Road Racing at Indy Slots Friday 04/23/2010*​*NOW USING CRC CLIK-TRAK BARRIERS!!*​
Current Classes include....
*Mini Coopers, VTA, HPI F10, and more...*​
*Racing starts at 7pm. Please call in your entry if running late.*

On-road practice every Thursday evening!!

Indy Slots Inc 
317-787-7568 
5135 S Emerson Ave, 
Indianapolis, IN 46237
(http://www.mapquest.com/maps?address=5135+S+Emerson+Ave,+&zipcode=46237)​
Projected roll call for Friday 04/23/2010.

*RCGT*
Projected ?

*World GT (WGT)*
Projected ?

*F1/Indycar/HPI F10*
Projected 4+ (4 last week)

*Mini Coopers*
Projected 8+ & 3+ novice) (7 last week including 3 novice)

*VTA:*
Projected 8+ (8 last week)


----------



## wacko1jr

*Vta*

another great night of racing....imma start building f10 car over this week and might start racing the week after that....also sorry again Greg for racin ya a lap down 

c u all next week:woohoo:


----------



## Railroader

It was a great night. the HPI F10 class was a blast. Smith almost made it up to take the win, if only he had a couple more laps.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here are the Race results for Friday 04/23/2010

HPI F10 (Silvercan) - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....31...5m11.403..*Tom Johnson*
....2....3....30...5m01.804..Brian Smith
....3....4....29...5m07.374..Steve Larracey
....4....2....28...5m08.633..Doug James

Mini Cooper - B Main (Novice)
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....20...5m08.410..*Tyler Thomas*
....2....2....19...5m00.891..Ben James
....3....3....16...5m18.030..Mike Vaught
....4....4....15...4m59.564..Taylor Baker
....5....5....10...5m09.402..Bethany Edington

Mini Cooper - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....30...5m06.397..*Bob Yelle*
....2....2....30...5m06.665..Chuck Ray
....3....4....16...5m00.521..Brian Smith
....4....3....01...0m15.262..Tom Johnson
....5....5....xx...xmxx.xxx..Jeremy Baker(DNS)

VTA - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....2....54...8m00.700..*Greg Cobb*
....2....1....54...8m01.946..Chuck Ray
....3....3....52...8m04.850..Kenny Jarvis
....4....4....50...8m06.808..Jerry Moss
....5....6....50...8m09.651..Jason Kaetzel
....6....5....47...8m08.232..Steve Larracey
....7....7....31...8m06.340..Ronnie Whitaker


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

F10 saw Tom Johnson jump out to an early lead. Brian Smith was gaining at the end, but Tom had the car to beat all night.

Novice Cooper saw a great battle between Taylor and Ben. There were multiple lead changes during the race. Both drivers had smiles coming off the drivers stand.

Ended up being a 2 car shoot-out in the Cooper A main. Bob Yelle had a strong finish to take the win.

In VTA Greg & Chuck were battling for the lead all race. Chuck got out to the early lead, but Greg's car was working a little better. Greg was slowly able to close the gap and was able to take the lead in the 2nd half of the race for good.

Special thanks to Chuck, Bob Yelle, and Greg Cobb for setting up the track. It was a little slower than last week, but make for some good racing!


----------



## Railroader

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Here are the Race results for Friday 04/23/2010
> 
> HPI F10 (Silvercan) - A Main
> Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
> --------------------------------------------
> ....1....1....31...5m11.403..*Tom Johnson*
> ....2....3....30...5m01.804..Brian Smith
> ....3....4....29...5m07.374..Steve Larracey
> ....4....2....28...5m08.633..Doug James


The HPI F10 results were more like this:

HPI F10 (Silvercan) - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....30...5m01.503..*Tom Johnson*
....2....3....30...5m01.804..Brian Smith
....3....4....29...5m07.374..Steve Larracey
....4....2....28...5m08.633..Doug James



With Brian less than a half second behind me at the finish. Having closed an almost one lap lead I had.

The F10 class has been a blast.


----------



## rwhitaker04

anyone looking to trade a cooper for an f10...i have a like new f10..my g/f wants to race the novice class mini cooper deal so im tryin to find her a half way decent mini...the f10 has a brand new body, painted candy blue, no stickers are on it but are included, helmets not put together but i have it, has a tamiya speedo, futaba 3003 servo, all u need is radio and motor and your battery...looking for a nice cooper...pm me if anyones interested..


----------



## wurthusa

I'm looking for some used mini coopers too. Hoping to find 5 of them for our group. If anyone has a decent used one for a fair price, pm me. Thanks.


----------



## THE READER

a friend of mine bought a mini cooper over at indy slots new ready to run with radio, for i think $110 dollers. cant be any fair then that


----------



## wurthusa

THE READER said:


> a friend of mine bought a mini cooper over at indy slots new ready to run with radio, for i think $110 dollers. cant be any fair then that


That does sound fair. I thought the kits were around $130 new. Looks like we're coming down Friday to check it out.


----------



## wlpjr2

*F10 And Mini Cooper Sale!*

Give Me A Call For Details!


----------



## wurthusa

wlpjr2 said:


> Give Me A Call For Details!


Calling now!


----------



## Railroader

I'll be racing the Mini Cooper and HPI F10 classes Friday. Musu and Alsah will be with me racing in the novice Cooper class.


----------



## BadSign

VTA and Cooper for me. Luke will be with me for novice cooper


----------



## THE READER

ill be there for vta


----------



## rwhitaker04

ill be there to finish last in vta and i may be in cooper..my g/f will prolly be in novice cooper also...


----------



## j21moss

I'm going to try and be there this Friday with VTA but I have to close out my month at work and I hate when it's on Friday!! It sucks!!


----------



## chuck in indy

I have an M05 (cooper) for sale... It's pretty much new and includes the built chassis ($100) with full bearings ($30), oil filled shocks ($40) and motor ($20). All you need is a radio, servo, speedo, battery, charger and body to get going. Asking $85... Item sold!


----------



## MicroRacerM18

I'm in for VTA and F10.


----------



## rwhitaker04

chuck in indy said:


> I have an M05 (cooper) for sale... It's pretty much new and includes the built chassis ($100) with full bearings ($30), oil filled shocks ($40) and motor ($20). All you need is a radio, servo, speedo, battery, charger and body to get going. Asking $85


i wish i would of known that...i ordered a m03m but it came with alot of extras..i think i get like 8 pairs of tires and wheels, unmounted tires and wheels, extra chassis parts, hollow graphite axles, suzuki swift body, brand new honda civic body, oil filled shocks, novak gt7 esc, motor, bearings..all that good stuff for 150..i figure i didnt make out like a bandit but its not a huge loss..


----------



## THE READER

rwhitaker04 said:


> i wish i would of known that...i ordered a m03m but it came with alot of extras..i think i get like 8 pairs of tires and wheels, unmounted tires and wheels, extra chassis parts, hollow graphite axles, suzuki swift body, brand new honda civic body, oil filled shocks, novak gt7 esc, motor, bearings..all that good stuff for 150..i figure i didnt make out like a bandit but its not a huge loss..


WOW!!! MAN YOU DID MAKE OUT LIKE A BANDIT. THATS AN AWSOME DEAL!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## rwhitaker04

thanks i hope to try and race it friday...i dunno if ill sit out the vta or not...i havent really messed with it much as i ordered a carbon chassis for my tt-01 to try and help it out some...


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

*On-Road Racing at Indy Slots Friday 04/30/2010*​*NOW USING CRC CLIK-TRAK BARRIERS!!*​
Current Classes include....
*Mini Coopers, VTA, HPI F10, and more...*​
*Racing starts at 7pm. Please call in your entry if running late.*

On-road practice every Thursday evening!!

Indy Slots Inc 
317-787-7568 
5135 S Emerson Ave, 
Indianapolis, IN 46237
(http://www.mapquest.com/maps?address=5135+S+Emerson+Ave,+&zipcode=46237)​
Projected roll call for Friday 04/30/2010.

*RCGT*
Projected ?

*World GT (WGT)*
Projected ?

*F1/Indycar/HPI F10*
Projected 4+ (4 last week)

*Mini Coopers*
Projected 10+ (10 last week including 5 novice)

*VTA:*
Projected 7+ (7 last week)


----------



## KyleJ

Not going to make it again this week. Installing Pergo in our living room.

Good news is that we are starting a summer hours program at work and I will be getting out early every other Friday, so I should make it down there more soon.


----------



## rwhitaker04

didnt make it..had something urgent come up..ill be there next friday for sure...with both coopers and vta


----------



## rockin_bob13

I didn't make it either. Maby next week.


----------



## Railroader

Well, oddly enough I switched from the M-05 back to my M-03 for the main and did remarkably better. The M-03 seems much more predicable. I really need to troubleshoot the setup on the M-05 and get the shocks set up better.

My shock on the HPI F10 car popped loose (from WAY too many head on collisions with that chicane, woah) in the middle of the main and I had to pull it. It was running great before that. Simple fix, don't hit the boards at full-speed head-on.


----------



## BadSign

Railroader said:


> Simple fix, don't hit the boards at full-speed head-on.


Or don't put a chicane 2/3rds down the straight. 

Weird night, it seemed. I think the track layout had something to do with it.

Anyways, congrats to Chuck on another night winning EVERYTHING! Geez dude, throw the rest of us a bone every now and then...
We gotta work on these starts so this guy doesn't have a chance to drive off and leave us. If my cars had an actual driver in them, he'd be filing for insurance claims at the first turn in the first corner of both the VTA and Cooper mains.


----------



## chuck in indy

Thanks Brian... I had a lucky night especially in that crazy cooper main. What in the world happened during that thing? All I heard was a bunch of banging and crashing and all I did was try to get the hell outta there and stay away from that mess! It got real wily coyote out there that's for sure... I know I banked off Bob in the infield once and want to apologize, my bad, no excuse... You owe me one that's for sure :thumbsup:


----------



## MicroRacerM18

Racing was good, the competition in F10 is really starting to pick up.

The track was technical, so staying way from contact was difficult but necessary for a good run. I liked the change in track style. Even though I managed to move the bricks in the chicane more than a foot and more than once. I really need to work on my concentration.

Looking forward to next week already!


----------



## Railroader

BadSign said:


> Or don't put a chicane 2/3rds down the straight.
> 
> Weird night, it seemed. I think the track layout had something to do with it.


Oh, don't get me wrong, I really liked the layout.

I didn't notice anything out of the ordinary (other than finally getting better than 3rd in Mini Coopers).


----------



## chuck in indy

Track layout was awesome!


----------



## BadSign

Just my opinion, but I felt the constant left-rights gave us less passing spots then normal. I'm not opposed to tech layouts, though (Or even eliminating the straightaway for a layout).


----------



## MicroRacerM18

BadSign said:


> Just my opinion, but I felt the constant left-rights gave us less passing spots then normal. I'm not opposed to tech layouts, though (Or even eliminating the straightaway for a layout).


You really did have to be patient pick your spots. If you got too aggressive, that was when the crashes started.


----------



## BadSign

Yeah, I think a lack of patience was the problem.


----------



## cwoods34

CHUCK IN INDY, you have a PM and email...... :hat:


----------



## BadSign

Who runs a PT at Slots besides myself?


----------



## THE READER

I would like to apalogize to every one at indy slots for my explosion of anger and leaving early last friday night . it was un called for 
BOB YELLE


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I want to give thanks to racing at Indy Slots the past couple of years. The practice I've gotten racing on technical layouts against some very good racers was useful yesterday at the VTA Nats. You had to be patient with your passes but you also had to push your car hard to defend your position. It felt a lot like some of the layouts we've had at Indy Slots.

I've really grown to appreciate how much of a better racer I've become since racing at Slots. I occasionally go home sad, but can't wait to get back to the track on Friday to get back to some good close racing!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I also want to give a special thanks to Greg Cobb. He let me borrow a car for RCGT that was fast. I just needed a little more practice time with it on Friday (my fault) and I think I could have finished much better with it yesterday.


----------



## BadSign

THE READER said:


> I would like to apalogize to every one at indy slots for my explosion of anger and leaving early last friday night . it was un called for
> BOB YELLE


Bob, I think I speak for everyone when I say you're a class act and a boon for Indy Slots. I've spent the last 3 months gauging myself against you and Chuck in the Cooper class, so when I'm competitive with you, I know I'm doing something right. We had some overly agressive driving Friday night, and it's especially tough to qualify well and then get plowed over. Definately not the norm for our track, and I'm sure it wasn't intentional on anyone's part. I know I clipped you in the main at least once, and you have my apologies as well.


----------



## chuck in indy

No biggie Bob, It happens to us all. I was preparing my pit box with a few extra parts just in case though! Haha! C'mon man! REALLY!


----------



## BadSign

So anyone else run a personal transponder at Slots?


----------



## wurthusa

BadSign said:


> So anyone else run a personal transponder at Slots?


Deja vu?


----------



## THE READER

BadSign said:


> So anyone else run a personal transponder at Slots?


YES!! BRIAN,-- I DO IN ALL MY CARS.. THEY WORK VERY GOOD


----------



## trerc

I have never used a house transponder at slots. I have 4 personals and have used them all there.


----------



## BadSign

Just curious. Mine had power last Friday (light was on) but wasn't registering. May need a replacement, I guess


----------



## trerc

BadSign said:


> Just curious. Mine had power last Friday (light was on) but wasn't registering. May need a replacement, I guess


Ahh that sucks man. There should be free lifetime replacement on them for what they cost!


----------



## BadSign

You know, in hindsight I don't really think it was worth the purchase. It's not like I hit any races where it's a necessity.


----------



## trerc

BadSign said:


> You know, in hindsight I don't really think it was worth the purchase. It's not like I hit any races where it's a necessity.


More of a convenience than anything, I know I always hated chasing transponders if you had to share a house with someone. I will say the MRT PTX are a great deal and count laps just like the AMB units. Some even say the signal on the MRT is a little stronger, I don't know that for sure I just know they work.


----------



## chuck in indy

Brian I had issues with my personal transponder I use in my VTA Friday night as well. Dunno what that means but it messed up in the main not counting 3 or 4 laps...


----------



## j21moss

well I finally got me a cooper ride.. brand new for $80.00.. woohoo!!! now what do I got to get for it now?? hope to be back soon!! I need a piece of ole buddy Houston!!:tongue:


----------



## Railroader

No issues with my personal transponder.

@Jerry Moss - Awesome! Which kit? M-03 or M-05? Most kits come with bushings, if it doesn't have bearings, you'll want a full set of those. You'll also want a full set of oil filled shocks. Aluminum front up-rights are also nice and will save you money in the long run. 

Remember, buy only Tamiya parts as we run the Tamiya TCS rules (except for body - any body made for any m-chassis is legal at Indy Slots).


----------



## j21moss

Railroader said:


> No issues with my personal transponder.
> 
> @Jerry Moss - Awesome! Which kit? M-03 or M-05? Most kits come with bushings, if it doesn't have bearings, you'll want a full set of those. You'll also want a full set of oil filled shocks. Aluminum front up-rights are also nice and will save you money in the long run.
> 
> Remember, buy only Tamiya parts as we run the Tamiya TCS rules (except for body - any body made for any m-chassis is legal at Indy Slots).


well I lied..... I paid only $61.00 for it:thumbsup: but I believe it is the M-03 but it does have bearings in it but the shocks will have to be replaced with oil filled.. it was still worth it.. Some kid had it and nevered raced it or anything.. still looks brand new..even the body


----------



## BadSign

Hey Jerry,

Most of us run Red Springs in rear, yellow in front. 60wt front, 40 wt rear.


----------



## BadSign

BTW, got a Formula 10 coming tomorrow. Already p[ainted (sigh), but I'll manage. Does Doug carry the S-Tires?


----------



## Railroader

j21moss said:


> well I lied..... I paid only $61.00 for it:thumbsup: but I believe it is the M-03 but it does have bearings in it but the shocks will have to be replaced with oil filled.. it was still worth it.. Some kid had it and nevered raced it or anything.. still looks brand new..even the body


A couple of us have switched back to the M-03 chassis kits. I just can't get the M-05 to stick in the corners as well as the M-03. The M-05 seems faster on easier courses though.

$61 ?!?! :freak:

I've bought brand new shrink wrapped kits-$110 just for a body-$45, Tires-$40, motor-$20, and lots of spare parts. You made a killing.


----------



## Railroader

BadSign said:


> BTW, got a Formula 10 coming tomorrow. Already p[ainted (sigh), but I'll manage. Does Doug carry the S-Tires?


He's been trying to keep them in stock. I think Steve L., Doug J., Joey, C., and someone else, have all bought the S Grips at Slots. Doug has a good price on them.


----------



## THE READER

mo5 rules!!!! and it stays on its wheels,
my 1cent!!


----------



## BadSign

I'm very happy with my M05.

Got my F10 today, $55 with a motor. I joned the "Dr. Moss's Super Great Happy Deal Club"


----------



## j21moss

BadSign said:


> I'm very happy with my M05.
> 
> Got my F10 today, $55 with a motor. I joned the "Dr. Moss's Super Great Happy Deal Club"


saweet!!! I'll trade ya!! LOL


----------



## BadSign

Got me an M05 and M03 already!


----------



## jkaetz

Sounds like there are going to be a lot of coopers out on Friday. 

Anyone have a receiver capacitor I could borrow for my VTA car? It's been having a strange issue where the receiver will shutdown but the ESC is still powered. Started happening after I got a faster and more power hungry servo. After a few minutes it seems to reset and be happy again but it really sucks when it happen in the middle of a race.


----------



## THE READER

ill be there friday night GOD willing. with my new VTA XRAY ( courtesy of GREG COBB--GAME TIME ) 

and my cooper


----------



## BadSign

Sam has a baseball game tomorrow night, so no racing for me. I'll see you guys all next week. I may pull a Chuck and try three classes!


----------



## Kevin Cole

Just a heads up guys...

Pennington's Hobby Shop has one HPI FormulaTen left in stock and is selling it at wholesale cost.He also has some parts(including bodies) in stock for them that he is looking to get rid of cheap too.

The class never really took off over here and you guys seem to have a good group running it there:thumbsup:


----------



## THE READER

BadSign said:


> Sam has a baseball game tomorrow night, so no racing for me. I'll see you guys all next week. I may pull a Chuck and try three classes!


you;ll be missed BRIAN , see ya next week:wave:


----------



## j21moss

Kevin Cole said:


> Just a heads up guys...
> 
> Pennington's Hobby Shop has one HPI FormulaTen left in stock and is selling it at wholesale cost.He also has some parts(including bodies) in stock for them that he is looking to get rid of cheap too.
> 
> The class never really took off over here and you guys seem to have a good group running it there:thumbsup:


hmmm..might have to check this out tonight


----------



## chuck in indy

*Slots Results 05102010*

Great laid back night of racing tonight everyone. Smiles were all around and that's a good thing. Great job in the Cooper main keeping clean and running well as a group (novice and advanced together). Results attached...


----------



## Railroader

I know I've said it before, but ...

I had a GREAT night of racing! 

As usual, I was the bride's maid, and not the bride, but it was some of the best racing. Super clean and fast. 

Having the kids race with us in the cooper race was nice. They really enjoyed that. Both have come a long way in the last few months. Tonight they told me they were ready to move out of the novice class.

And the layout... I loved it!


----------



## BigShow4u

jkaetz said:


> Sounds like there are going to be a lot of coopers out on Friday.
> 
> Anyone have a receiver capacitor I could borrow for my VTA car? It's been having a strange issue where the receiver will shutdown but the ESC is still powered. Started happening after I got a faster and more power hungry servo. After a few minutes it seems to reset and be happy again but it really sucks when it happen in the middle of a race.


i can make one for ya. i had the same issue with mine. Let me know. I am going to try my hardest to make it there next friday.:thumbsup:


----------



## THE READER

small turn out tonight, but the racers were awsome . very clean racing by all classis!! had a great time . still relearning how to drive the vta . but was a blast . . great job guys !!. and yes i agree!! i think your kids Tom have really come a long way .


----------



## THE READER

Chuck At Indy You Have Pm


----------



## Scott04C5

Chuck In Indy make that two PM.


----------



## BadSign

Hey F1 Drivers,

I've got my car set and ready to go, just 1 major problem- tires.

I ruined the stock wheels trying to remove the kit tires. Anybody have an option set or F201 tires they can loan me this Friday?


----------



## Railroader

You have tires? I have a F201 set of rims that will fit the HPI tires. Doug probably has the HPI rims.


----------



## BadSign

I have the option tires coming, but I called Doug and they have no HPI rims- though Jessica said they have Tamiya rims. I guess I'll just use tamiyas


----------



## 1BrownGuy

I ll be there With VTA and Mini..along with some guys from the off road scene that want to race on road also. Woo hoo more cooper guys and possible VTA/F1.


----------



## BadSign

I'll be there Friday for 2 classes: F1 and either Cooper or VTA
Also have a novice racer w/me (Sam), and 2 "volunteer" turn marshalls (Ellie and Luke).


----------



## chuck in indy

*Hot Rod!*

VTA... Check :thumbsup:

Cooper... Check :thumbsup:

F10... Check :thumbsup:

Hopefully the two coopers I've sold in the last week or two will show up as well... I think Bob was mentioning how he'd like to get about 12 or 15 out there during one heat and main! :devil:


----------



## THE READER

chuck in indy said:


> VTA... Check :thumbsup:
> 
> Cooper... Check :thumbsup:
> 
> F10... Check :thumbsup:
> 
> Hopefully the two coopers I've sold in the last week or two will show up as well... I think Bob was mentioning how he'd like to get about 12 or 15 out there during one heat and main! :devil:


???!!! LOL


----------



## THE READER

Ill Be There With--vta-- And Cooper


----------



## BigShow4u

well i thought i would be there till the rear belt broke...AGAIN! 

if i'm lucky the parts will be here friday. we'll see.


----------



## MicroRacerM18

i'm in for VTA and F10


----------



## Railroader

F10 and mini Cooper!


----------



## THE READER

ALRIGHT GUYS!!! looks like will have a very nice showing at indy slots this friday
looking forward to some great racing!!


----------



## BadSign

I've got my F10 tire problem resolved. Assuming Sam's rained-out ball game from earlier this week isn't rescheduled for Friday, I'll be there.


----------



## KyleJ

Due to my summer hours kicking in at work, I should be able to make it this week for Cooper and F10.


----------



## 1BrownGuy

*BigShow4u* would you like to try a cooper this friday I have a extra?


----------



## 1BrownGuy

*Carpet racing Friday*

*On-Road Racing at Indy Slots Friday 05/14/2010*


NOW USING CRC CLIK-TRAK BARRIERS!!



Current Classes include....
Mini Coopers, VTA, HPI F10, and more...


Racing starts at 7pm. Please call in your entry if running late.

On-road practice every Thursday evening!!

Indy Slots Inc 
317-787-7568 
5135 S Emerson Ave, 
Indianapolis, IN 46237


----------



## BadSign

Woo Hoo! No baseball for me! Formula 10 and VTA, Sam with the Cooper!

P.S. Is there a spec on the F10 gearing?


----------



## KyleJ

BadSign said:


> Woo Hoo! No baseball for me! Formula 10 and VTA, Sam with the Cooper!
> 
> P.S. Is there a spec on the F10 gearing?


Stock 17 tooth? pinion it comes with and the smaller of the differential gears I believe.


----------



## BigShow4u

1BrownGuy said:


> *BigShow4u* would you like to try a cooper this friday I have a extra?


yea sounds good. I am going to try my hardest to get down there. Just have it ready just in case i do make it. Don't have the parts for my VTA yet so that would be the only class i would race.

We'll see what happens.:thumbsup:


----------



## MicroRacerM18

KyleJ said:


> Stock 17 tooth? pinion it comes with and the smaller of the differential gears I believe.


You can use either of the diff gears. It is sort of split between who is running the larger and smaller gear. I prefer the larger gear, it sort of jamms the gears together so the gear mesh doesn't slip when you make contact with something.


----------



## BadSign

HPI uses standard 48P, doesn't it? nothing metric I presume?


----------



## Railroader

BadSign said:


> Woo Hoo! No baseball for me! Formula 10 and VTA, Sam with the Cooper!
> 
> P.S. Is there a spec on the F10 gearing?


Only the gears that came in the box. 17t Pinion, 75t & 87t Spurs. HPI tells me they are standard 48 pitch.


----------



## 1BrownGuy

*BigShow4u* cool I will bring the cooper then :thumbsup:

Mini's are looking good at slots ... 

On a side note, slash and sc racing ( SAT, Mon, and Wends)is the rage. The track is getting another layout change so be sure to check it out. it is gonna be sweet.... the turn outs have great (60 to 70 entries)

Racing starts @ 1:00pm - Saturday looks like good weather


----------



## Railroader

I might be running about an hour late, if you guys could save a couple pit spaces for me I'll appreciate it.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

If anyone is looking for an M03, let me know. I purchased an extra kit mainly for the body and now have a spare car. 

The car is already built per instructions. I can include the Tamiya speed control and a painted body BMW Cooper (long chassis). I can also include some NIHM batteries as well.

----------

I should be back racing at Slots with my Cooper next Friday.


----------



## BigShow4u

well i cant make it. wife had to work over so i have to watch my son. hope next weekend i will be there.


----------



## KyleJ

I'm not going to make it. Some other plans for this weekend have come up. Hope to see those that will be coming to Hobbytown this Sunday.


----------



## chuck in indy

*Slots Results 05142010*

All the results are here except the novice class of mini's that I didn't see. Take it easy everyone and have a good weekend! :wave:


----------



## Railroader

Light turn out, but it was still a blast!

I was struggling in the qualifiers, but I did much better in the mains.



IndyRC_Racer said:


> I should be back racing at Slots with my Cooper next Friday.


We've missed you. With you and Doug James back, we'll have 7+ Formula Ten cars in the class. 

NOTE TO EVERYONE: We'll be starting the motor swapping after Memorial Day in the F10 class.


----------



## BadSign

While my first night of F10 racing wasn't too succesful, I will say that this may be the most evenly matched class at the track. Looking forward to taming that little beast and have some open wheel dicing, the way race cars are meant to be.

Congrats to everybody, it was a fun night!


----------



## BigShow4u

Houston:
you gonna bring your drift car this Friday? I just got done with mine and will bring it down Friday.


----------



## 1BrownGuy

*drift you say?*

sure Ill bring mine and Ill have the fake engine sounds too....:hat:


----------



## BigShow4u

1BrownGuy said:


> sure Ill bring mine and Ill have the fake engine sounds too....:hat:


all i have are Head/tail lights and Red/blue flashing lights


----------



## 1BrownGuy

no problem but you have a good start ...did you get your part for your VTA?

Still interested in cooper?


----------



## BigShow4u

1BrownGuy said:


> no problem but you have a good start ...did you get your part for you VTA?
> 
> Still interested in cooper?


yea i got the part i needed and some other spare parts. 
I'm still interested in the cooper too. Ill be there this Friday for sure.:thumbsup: 

i got my drift car for $30 from a friend. It is a clone of a TC4 but not race worthy like a true TC4. But it came with 4 full sets of tires, 3 bodies (Silver Nismo Skyline GT-R which is on it now , BMW M3 i think, and a Mazda 6)


----------



## 1BrownGuy

cool cant wait to see the drift car


----------



## j21moss

1BrownGuy said:


> cool cant wait to see the drift car


ahhhh!!!! Drifting!!!! I do sure miss that!!


----------



## THE READER

im in for cooper and vta friday night. ill have my vta running the novak havoc pro speed control, and the novak ballistic 25.5motor. im sure ill get smoked real bad with this set up , but were gonna have to run the vta just like this soon. so i might as well get my feet wet. . looking forward to see what this thing will do.


----------



## Railroader

Where did you get the 25.5 motor? Are they in stores yet?

My VTA will have a 25.5 as soon as Doug can stock one.

I'm in for Mini Cooper and F10 for Friday. I'll probably have Musu and Victor racing their coopers; they want to run in the regular class from now on.


----------



## THE READER

Railroader said:


> Where did you get the 25.5 motor? Are they in stores yet?
> 
> My VTA will have a 25.5 as soon as Doug can stock one.
> 
> I'm in for Mini Cooper and F10 for Friday. I'll probably have Musu and Victor racing their coopers; they want to run in the regular class from now on.


i got my 25.5 from novak :wave:


----------



## THE READER

chuck you have pm . sorry im late


----------



## Crptracer

Alright guys I didnt have time to post on ebay this past weekend so:

Genx WGT-200 roller with servo
Xray 009 rubber tire-225 w/servo
Spektrum dx3r-w/2 recivers-150
5000 lipo 40c 2s fantom-60
5000 lipo 40c 2s power push-60
5000 lipo 50c 1s thunder power-40
5000 lipo 50c 1s thunder power-40
ICE charger-60
radio shack 25a power supply-40
Checkpoint 25a power supply-60
17.5 nemisis motor w/tunning rotors-75
13.5 nemisis motor-60
Acer netbook w/updated tekin software and hotwire-200
Tekin rs speedo w/hotwire-130
AMB transponder-50
MRT transponder-50
LiFE reciver pack-20
180mah 2s reciver pack-15
200 mah 2s reciver pack-20


----------



## BigShow4u

THE READER said:


> im in for cooper and vta friday night. ill have my vta running the novak havoc pro speed control, and the novak ballistic 25.5motor. im sure ill get smoked real bad with this set up , but were gonna have to run the vta just like this soon. so i might as well get my feet wet. . looking forward to see what this thing will do.


I guess we will see how much of a difference between the 21.5 and 25.5 are Friday.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

*On-Road Racing at Indy Slots Friday 05/21/2010*​*NOW USING CRC CLIK-TRAK BARRIERS!!*​
Current Classes include....
*Mini Coopers, VTA, HPI F10, and more...*​
*Racing starts at 7pm. Please call in your entry if running late.*

On-road practice every Thursday evening!!

Indy Slots Inc 
317-787-7568 
5135 S Emerson Ave, 
Indianapolis, IN 46237
(http://www.mapquest.com/maps?address=5135+S+Emerson+Ave,+&zipcode=46237)​
Projected roll call for Friday 5/21/2010.

*F1/Indycar/HPI F10*
Projected 6+ (4 last week)

*Mini Coopers*
Projected 10+ (8 last week including 3 novice)

*VTA:*
Projected 7+ (4 last week)
[/SIZE]


----------



## Railroader

Woo Hoo!!! It's FRIDAY!!!


----------



## BigShow4u

OK, this is getting REALLY annoying, Wife has to work over AGAIN so i wont be able to make it.  Sorry guys, ill be there as soon as i get a day free.

Houston, keep that drift and Cooper ready for me! :thumbsup:
ill make it there some day.


----------



## chuck in indy

Fun night tonight. I gave the results to Brian because him and Houston kept me out til 2am talking politics, religion and philosophy... Only thing is that I can't figure out how to apply any of what I learned to help me race?


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here are the winners of Friday racing (will post full results later...)

Novice Mini Cooper - Alsah Mehn
Mini Cooper A-main - Houston Thomas
VTA - Chuck Ray
HPI F10 - Joey


----------



## Railroader

Very fun night as always! Dom had a blast, I think he's hooked.



chuck in indy said:


> Fun night tonight. I gave the results to Brian because him and Houston kept me out til 2am talking politics, religion and philosophy... Only thing is that I can't figure out how to apply any of what I learned to help me race?


Ahhhh... when the weather is nice, those two can be out there till the wee hours.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I was looking to see what Mini bodies are currently available (and easy to buy) and came up with the list below. All Tamiya Bodies should fit the M0-5 chassis, but some bodies probably won't fit the M0-3 chassis due to the low hood/high placement of the servo.

I listed the HPI Cup Racer "Mini" bodies, but cannot guarantee that they will fit any Tamiya M Chassis car. The only HPI body that I know will work is the HPI Honda Civic body. On the HPI bodies I listed the front/rear offset since the Cup Racer allows you to individually adjust the wheel base/width when mounting tires.

210mm = Short Wheel Base (SWB)
225mm = Medium Wheel Base (SWB)
239mm = Long Wheel Base (LWB)

Wheelbase - Body
210mm - Tamiya Rover Mini Cooper (http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXGM13&P=7)
210mm - Tamiya Datsun 280zx (http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXYNH5&P=7)
210mm - Tamiya Honda S800 Racing (http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXYVN6&P=7)
210mm - Tamiya Fiat Abarth 1000 TCR Berlina Corse (http://tamiyablog.com/2010/05/pictures-from-the-49th-shizuoka-fair/attachment/58465/)
210mm - HPI Porsche 911 Carrera (Offset front 0mm/rear 6mm) (http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXYJZ8&P=7)

225mm - Tamiya Suzuki Swift Super 1600 (http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXMGA1&P=7)
225mm - Tamiya Fiat 500 (http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXXHJ6&P=7)
225mm - Tamiya Abarth 500 Assetto Corse (http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXYJA0&P=7)
225mm - HPI Toyota Corolla Levin (Offset front 0mm/rear 0mm) (http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXXZU5&P=7)
225mm - HPI Datsun 510 (Offset front 0mm/rear 3mm) (http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXXSB6&P=7)
225mm - HPI Datsun 240z (Offset front 0mm/rear 3mm) (http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXXSB7&P=7)
225mm - HPI Honda Civic (Offset front ??/rear ??) (http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXN209&P=7)
225mm - HPI Mazda Miata (Offset front ??/rear ??) (http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/WTI0095P?FVSEARCH=hpi+miata)

239mm - Tamiya Alfa Romeo MiTo (http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXZES3&P=7)
239mm - Tamiya BWM Mini Cooper (http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXUYH1&P=7)
239mm - Tamiya BWM Mini Cooper S '06 (http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXWKZ5&P=7)
239mm - Tamiya VW Beetle (http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXRXV3&P=7)


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here is the Mini body list without the links. I've also included which M chassis I've confirmed will work with the body. It is possible that all of the HPI bodies listed will fit on the M0-5 with some minor trimming.

Wheelbase - Chassis - Body
210mm - M03/M05 - Tamiya Rover Mini Cooper
210mm - M05 - Tamiya Datsun 280zx 
210mm - M05 - Tamiya Honda S800 Racing
210mm - M05 - Tamiya Fiat Abarth 1000 TCR Berlina Corse
210mm - ?? - HPI Porsche 911 Carrera (Offset front 0mm/rear 6mm)

225mm - M03/M05 - Tamiya Suzuki Swift Super 1600
225mm - M03/M05 - Tamiya Fiat 500
225mm - M03/M05 - Tamiya Abarth 500 Assetto Corse 
225mm - ?? - HPI Toyota Corolla Levin (Offset front 0mm/rear zero)
225mm - ?? - HPI Datsun 510 (Offset front 0mm/rear 3mm)
225mm - ?? - HPI Datsun 240z (Offset front 0mm/rear 3mm)
225mm - M03/M05 -HPI Honda Civic (Offset front ??/rear ??)
225mm - M05 - HPI Mazda Miata (Offset front ??/rear ??)

239mm - M05 - Tamiya Alfa Romeo MiTo
239mm - M03/M05 - Tamiya BWM Mini Cooper
239mm - M03/M05 - Tamiya BWM Mini Cooper S '06
239mm - M04 - Tamiya VW Beetle


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I finally got to see a Tamiya M05 chassis with a Tamiya Datsun 280 body racing on Sunday in the parking lot. A young/novice racer was driving the car but it actually looked/handled pretty well on the track. The car never rolled (or broke), even though it was being driving very aggressively. Almost made me want to go out and buy a kit with that body!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here are the Race results for Friday 05/21/2010

HPI F10 (Silvercan) - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....xx...xmxx.xxx..*Joey*
....2....2....xx...xmxx.xxx..Tom Johnson
....3....3....xx...xmxx.xxx..Doug James
(Didn't grab results for F10)

Mini Cooper - B Main (Novice)
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....24...5m08.635..*Alsah Mehn*
....2....5....21...5m02.022..Ben James
....3....4....20...5m11.556..Tyler Thomas
....4....3....20...5m04.268..Victor Killen
....5....6....17...5m04.268..Mike Vaught
....6....2....06...1m28.846..Dominic Cianciola

Mini Cooper - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....51...8m02.330..*Houston Thomas*
....2....3....50...8m01.650..Chuck Ray
....3....2....49...8m04.480..Brian Smith
....4....4....47...8m01.941..Bob Yelle
....5....5....47...8m12.584..Tom Johnson
....6....6....45...8m05.205..Jason Kaetzel
....7....8....40...8m03.550..Doug James
....8....7....34...8m06.450..Todd Kenzing

VTA - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....2....60...8m08.448..*Chuck Ray*
....2....1....59...8m00.198..Greg Cobb
....3....3....58...8m01.738..Steve Martin
....4....4....56...8m04.882..Brian Shaw
....5....5....54...8m06.805..Bob Yelle
....6....6....53...8m03.548..Jason Kaetzel


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Quick VTA recap from Friday

Chuck Ray and Greg Cobb had a very close battle for 1st in the main. Chuck barely beat the buzzer to get the "bonus" lap for the win. Racing was so close that Greg actualy had faster average laps for the race at 8.139 vs Chuck's 8.141. 

Bob Yelle was racing 99.9% VTA 2010-2011 rules legal. Bob is using a Havok speed control with a Novak 25.5 VTA motor. Bob's car was very competitive and seemed very smooth accelerating out of the corner. After watching Bob race the 25.5, I'll be more committed to getting a 25.5 for my VTA car.


----------



## outlander5

bobs car was most likely the same speed:tongue: as a 21.5 without a tuning rotor


----------



## Railroader

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Bob Yelle was racing 100% VTA 2010-2011 rules legal.


Did he have a driver?!? Just joking, the speed difference was not noticable.


----------



## Lugnutz

outlander5 said:


> bobs car was most likely the same speed:tongue: as a 21.5 without a tuning rotor


What does that mean?


----------



## rockin_bob13

imo, tuning rotor is not fast in VTA.Outlander, what do you know different?


----------



## chuck in indy

I race my VTA with an out of the package, stock 21.5 novak ballistic motor, a year old thunderpower 5000mAh 40c lipo with about 200 runs / charges on it controlled by a Novak GTB ESC. My final gear ratio is 5.1 and has not been changed since maybe March of this year. My stuff seems to work fine but I'm not the fastest out there just consistant and good at keeping clean when others are racing me the same way.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Railroader said:


> Did he have a driver?!? Just joking, the speed difference was not noticable.


Okay, Bob was 99.9% legal (except for the driver figure). 

----------

Something that hasn't been mentioned in a while is that VTA wins at Slots are more often due to clean/mistake free driving and not simply awarded to the fastest car. Last Friday is the perfect example as 1st place Chuck had slower average laps than 2nd place Greg. The size of the track and typical lap times usually reward the patient driver.

Since the class has started, I've seen many slower cars win heats/mains. The track size/layout at Slots has always been an equalizing factor, which is why VTA and Mini Cooper have been successful for the past several years.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

*On-Road Racing at Indy Slots Friday 05/28/2010*​*BUILT BY CRC CLIK-TRAK BARRIERS!!*​
Current Classes include....
*Mini Coopers, VTA, HPI F10, and more...*​
*Racing starts at 7pm. Please call in your entry if running late.*

On-road practice every Thursday evening!!

Indy Slots Inc 
317-787-7568 
5135 S Emerson Ave, 
Indianapolis, IN 46237
(http://www.mapquest.com/maps?address=5135+S+Emerson+Ave,+&zipcode=46237)​
Projected roll call for Friday 5/28/2010.

*F1/Indycar/HPI F10*
Projected 4+ (3 last week)

*Mini Coopers*
Projected 10+ (14 last week including 6 novice!)

*VTA:*
Projected 7+ (6 last week)
[/SIZE]


----------



## Railroader

Count myself and Victor in for Mini Coopers. Dominic might also be back along with another friend of mine who has never raced before.

Can't decide if I want to run the VTA or F10 for my second class. Probably the F10, but I'll bring both along.


----------



## THE READER

Count Me In For Vta Only


----------



## MicroRacerM18

Count me in for F10 and possibly Coopers.

No VTA, waiting on parts.


----------



## BadSign

Can't make it tomorrow night, but I'll be back next week- maybe 3 classes? don't know yet. Have fun tomorrow guys!


----------



## THE READER

Great Night Of Racing In The Vta Tonight---. Its Been A Long Time Since I Had A Fun Time Racing, Like I Had The Last Couple Of Friday Night Racing In Vta.-- Thanks To Greg Cobb For All His Help..and Also To Brian Smith. . You Two Guys Are Fun To Race With.-- And There Is A Lot To Learn By Racing With You Two. Looking Forward To Next Friday Night For More Vta Fun!!! 

Bob Yelle


----------



## THE READER

:thumbsup:--Congrats To Greg Cobb For His Win Tonight In Vta .!! :thumbsup:


----------



## chuck in indy

Cool night of action. Way to go on your VTA win Luggynutzy! You got that thing dialed in for sure... Bob, I think that 25.5 is working just fine and once we all convert to the new motor and esc's, I'm sure there will be a lot more fun and even better racing ahead of us. I think a few of us were thinking about grabbing a 25.5 and having it this week or next so? I'll post if I order mine...


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I think I had more fun finishing 3rd tonight than I've had winning in a while.

Quick VTA recap from tonight. 

In qualifying - Chuck Ray's Schumacher was TQ, Greg Cobb's xray was 2nd, Brian Smith's TC3 was 3rd, Bob Yelle's xray was 4th, and Jason Kaetzel's TC4 was 5th. In the main, everyone's fast laps were within .5 seconds of each other. 

In the main Chuck led the first several laps. However, Greg nailed his setup and was able to grab the lead by lap 10. Brian was a close 3rd behind the leaders. Chuck's Camaro had the rear view mirrors full with Brian's green Mustang. Chuck was doing a very good job defending his line, which was forcing Brian to find an opening. Several times Brian was able to gain a 1/2 car advantage going towards the "pole" turn, but Chuck was able to fight back to around the pole and get the position back on the straight. This battle lasted for several laps until Brian short-turned a corner and fell back. 

Greg Cobb was able to take advantage of the battle for 2nd place to build up almost a full lap lead. It looked like Greg was going to win going away, but he ran into trouble on lap 53 and got stuck against a barrier. The turn marshal was a bit slow to react, which was the break Chuck & Brian needed to catch back up. Greg was able to hold on to take the win, with Chuck less than a second behind and Brian a close 3rd.

Bob Yelle's 2nd race with the 25.5 motor is proving that this will be a good option for Indy Slots. Bob had a few bad laps, but if we replaced those with his average lap times, he would have been about 1-2 laps back of the leader at the end of the 8 minute race. Bob has reported that the 25.5 does have a different feel than the 21.5, which should make the VTA cars at Slots a bit better to drive. Bob finished 4th.

Jason Kaetzel is quickly improving his VTA setup since starting in Mini Coopers. If we replaced Jason's bad laps with his average laps he also would have been about 1-2 laps off the leader as well. Jason finished 5th.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here are the Race results for Friday 05/28/2010

HPI F10 (Silvercan) - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
2 cars practiced (will be 3+ cars next week)

Mini Cooper - B Main (Novice)
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....21...5m04.670..*Victor Killen*
....2....2....21...5m14.208..Ben James
....3....3....18...5m03.837..Mike Vaught
....4....4....17...5m20.872..Jeremiah Mattingly

Mini Cooper - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....49...8m00.198..*Chuck Ray*
....2....2....45...8m01.703..Tom Johnson
....3....4....44...7m59.951..Doug James
....4....5....40...8m04.460..Steve Larracey
....5....3....34...8m04.099..Jason Kaetzel

VTA - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....2....56...8m03.017..*Greg Cobb*
....2....1....56...8m03.556..Chuck Ray
....3....3....56...8m04.584..Brian Smith
....4....4....53...8m05.994..Bob Yelle
....5....5....52...8m07.264..Jason Kaetzel


----------



## THE READER

chuck in indy said:


> Cool night of action. Way to go on your VTA win Luggynutzy! You got that thing dialed in for sure... Bob, I think that 25.5 is working just fine and once we all convert to the new motor and esc's, I'm sure there will be a lot more fun and even better racing ahead of us. I think a few of us were thinking about grabbing a 25.5 and having it this week or next so? I'll post if I order mine...


WOW!!!!!!! THAT WOULD BE SO COOL!!-- AND BESIDE IT WOULD GIVE YOU A HEAD START ON SETTING UP YOUR CAR FOR WHEN YOU HAVE TO IN NOV. :thumbsup::wave:


----------



## Railroader

Had a good time, as usual. Jeremiah had a blast and will be back. I think I hooked another one.


----------



## Railroader

HPI F10 drivers. I'd like to have a meeting/discussion regarding gearing. My car as well as Joey Collins' car have been coming off the track with motor temps over 220ºF. Joey's hit 248ºF. I am on my third motor. I'd like to reduce the pinion size.

What say you?


----------



## 1BrownGuy

Railroader nice pics of the off road racing today! glad you can join us on monday......Mr Cobb time to get dirty ......nudge nudge wink wink :hat:


----------



## BadSign

Railroader said:


> HPI F10 drivers. I'd like to have a meeting/discussion regarding gearing. My car as well as Joey Collins' car have been coming off the track with motor temps over 220ºF. Joey's hit 248ºF. I am on my third motor. I'd like to reduce the pinion size.
> 
> What say you?


Which spur gear are you running?


----------



## Railroader

BadSign said:


> Which spur gear are you running?


The smaller one. But I think Doug James motor comes off around 190ºF with the larger one.


----------



## j21moss

I would think a larger spur would be better.. better torque in tight turns and on short straights. That is why we did it on Stadium racing


----------



## Railroader

j21moss said:


> I would think a larger spur would be better.. better torque in tight turns and on short straights. That is why we did it on Stadium racing


Probably, but that comes off a bit hot too, might need to drop a tooth on the pinion as well.


----------



## BadSign

I would try the larger spur first. If you're still running too hot then maybe we consider a change. You might consider icing the motor down before the race, or cutting some bodywork out around the motor for some more air flow.


----------



## Railroader

BadSign said:


> I would try the larger spur first. If you're still running too hot then maybe we consider a change. You might consider icing the motor down before the race, or cutting some bodywork out around the motor for some more air flow.


A couple guys are already running hot with the large spur.

I have zero interest in running a class where I have to ice my motor every time I race.

Body work is cut out, including the scoop behind the driver's head. Motor is mostly exposed.


----------



## BadSign

Railroader said:


> I have zero interest in running a class where I have to ice my motor every time I race.


Ice cubes are free! And I'll ice mine down every time, regardless.

I really don't mind an open pinion gear rule. Don't know about all you full time guys, though


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

*On-Road Racing at Indy Slots Friday 06/04/2010*​*BUILT BY CRC CLIK-TRAK BARRIERS!!*​
Current Classes include....
*Mini Coopers, VTA, HPI F10, and more...*​
*Racing starts at 7pm. Please call in your entry if running late.*

On-road practice every Thursday evening!!

Indy Slots Inc 
317-787-7568 
5135 S Emerson Ave, 
Indianapolis, IN 46237
(http://www.mapquest.com/maps?address=5135+S+Emerson+Ave,+&zipcode=46237)​
Projected roll call for Friday 06/04/2010.

*F1/Indycar/HPI F10*
Projected 4+ (2 last week)

*Mini Coopers*
Projected 10+ (9 last week including 4 novice!)

*VTA:*
Projected 6+ (5 last week)

*RCGT or WGT: *
Projected ?
[/SIZE]


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I'm planning on racing 2 classes on Friday. I will at least race the HPI F10 and either VTA or Cooper.

----------

Concerning the HPI F10, I believe the gears are standard 48 pitch. Can someone confirm this? Personally I feel the gears included with the kit aren't ideal for silver can motors. The smaller spur/kit pinion results in top end speeds faster than what is ideal for Indy Slots. The larger spur/kit pinion is a bit better, but also results in a very warm motor after 5 minutes.

Ideally it would be nice to keep this a low cost class. Since the aim is to ultimately be able to use hand-out silver-can motors, we want to make sure we aren't having to replace them constantly. A positive to coming up with a different pinion is that it makes using hand-out motors easier. All any HPI F10 driver would need to do is remove the motor at the end of the night, not remove the pinion, and return it to the impound location.

All HPI F10 racers should take a few minutes Friday to discuss this issue at the track.


----------



## BadSign

Standard 48P works, I did not have the stock gear for my car and had to buy a replacement. 

I would think a 13-14 would be a good bet, I'm willing to try it.

IF my replacement goggles show up, I'll be there tomorrow night. Definately running F10, and either VTA or Cooper (or maybe both)


----------



## Railroader

F10 and Cooper for me. I'll be racing solo.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here are the Race results for Friday 06/04/2010

HPI F10 (Silvercan) - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....2....30...5m08.579..*Tom Johnson*
....2....1....30...5m11.995..Brian Vanderveen
....3....3....29...5m04.475..Doug James
....4....4....xx...xmxx.xxx..Brian Smith (DNS)

Mini Cooper - B Main (Novice)
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....x....21...xmxx.xxx..*??*
....2....x....xx...xmxx.xxx..Ben James
....3....x....xx...xmxx.xxx..Mike Vaught

Mini Cooper - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....2....44...8m01.645..*Bob Cordell*
....2....3....44...8m13.335..Doug James
....3....4....43...8m06.640..Brian Vanderveen
....4....1....32...5m57.880..Tom Johnson

VTA - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....3....53...8m01.778..*Greg Cobb*
....2....2....53...8m03.082..Brian Smith
....3....1....52...8m03.899..Bob Cordell
....4....5....49...8m05.842..Bob Yelle
....5....6....47...8m00.217..Brian Vanderveen
....6....4....xx...xmxx.xxx..Chuck Ray (DNS)


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Some racing notes from last night/Friday on-road racing.

In the HPI F10 class, several drivers tried a 14 tooth pinion (kit pinion is 17). General consensus was the speed was a bit slow as you could almost drive flat out through the entire course. The upside was motor temps ranged between 130-170. A 15 or 16 tooth pinion may be a better option. Brian Vanderveen had a fast car and was leading late in the main. However Tom Johnson was able to pull off a wheel to wheel pass late in the run to take the lead and ultimately the win. 

In Mini Cooper, I didn't get the main results for the B main. In the A main, infrequent Mini driver Bob Cordell had a good run to take the win. Doug James drove a consistent main to take 2nd with Brian Vanderveen a close 3rd. TQ Tom Johnson's "sticker" rear kit tires weren't quite broken in for the main, which resulted in a loose car (should have gone with the scuffs  )

In VTA TQ Bob Cordell clipped a board early to fall back to 2nd. Bob and Greg Cobb were battling for position several times and eventually Bob got the worst of some incidental contact which cost him time on the track. Bob Cordell finished 3rd. Brian Smith was fighting a push in qualifying and made a big change for the main. He got the steering he was looking for at the expense of rear grip. Even though his car was a bit tail happy he managed to bring it home in 2nd. Greg Cobb decided that fully glued rear tires were a better option for the main, which allowed him to find some speed and take the win for the 2nd week in a row. Bob Yelle continues to impress with the performance of the 25.5 motor. After adding a cooling fan to the motor, his temps were very reasonable which should allow him to gear up for the straight. Bob Yelle finished 4th. Brian Vanderveen's setup was a bit off last night and finished 5th. Chuck Ray was unable to race in the main.


----------



## PDK RACING

*Mini Cooper 4 Sale*

Steve Martin has mini cooper 6 batteries, charger , battery nurse, few bodies, I think two sets of tires. $200.00:wave:


----------



## chuck in indy

I ordered my 25.5 last week and it should arrive Monday or Tuesday of this week. Maybe if we get another running one in addition to Bob Yelle and I we could have a 25.5 class running according to the new rules and get a head start on the rule change?

I ordered the 25.5 directly from Novak because I heard there might be a limited number of them due to they are specific to VTA. Dunno if it's true but just wanted to get mine right away. I ordered the Ballistic version...


----------



## THE READER

I agree with Chuck. if some of us can get our 25.5 motors now , we will beat the rush when we have to get them , if there available at that time. meanwhile. we can get a handle on this new set up and figure out the gearing and chassis set up , way before the rest .its really to our advantage to do so now. its only about three months away. sept 1st , I believe thats right.


----------



## BadSign

I'm planning on changing over sometime next month or early August. Need a battery first, though.


----------



## smokefan

Bob what temp is the 25.5 running at?


----------



## THE READER

smokefan said:


> Bob what temp is the 25.5 running at?


with a 453 ratio, it runs about 155 , but with a heat sink and fan it drops down to 95 to 100 . so i can gear it some more with that.


----------



## THE READER

ok guys . im 100 percent legal. now i have a driver in my vta mustang all painted up like EARNHARDT


----------



## smokefan

THE READER said:


> with a 453 ratio, it runs about 155 , but with a heat sink and fan it drops down to 95 to 100 . so i can gear it some more with that.


 I am assuming that you can run them 180 like all the rest of the Novak motors and that a fan is just to play it safe?


----------



## BadSign

THE READER said:


> ok guys . im 100 percent legal. now i have a driver in my vta mustang all painted up like EARNHARDT


An Earnhardt MUSTANG!?!? Please tell me it's the old Wrangler Yellow and Blue, and not the Goodwrench black and silver. What's next, A Bud Moore Motorcraft Camaro?
:lol:


----------



## THE READER

BadSign said:


> An Earnhardt MUSTANG!?!? Please tell me it's the old Wrangler Yellow and Blue, and not the Goodwrench black and silver. What's next, A Bud Moore Motorcraft Camaro?
> :lol:


HMMMM-- A BUD MOORE MOTORCRAFT CAMARO,, WHAT A GREAT IDEA!!!! LOL!!  

LOL!! YOU HAVE TO UNDERSTAND THAT IM A GOODWRENCH RETIREE!!! EVERYTHING I OWN IS GOODWRENCH


----------



## BadSign

The Goodwrench love is understandable, at least put it on a Chevy!!

I hope to have my Bill Elliott #9 Coors Mazda ready soon for mini-cooper...


----------



## THE READER

BadSign said:


> The Goodwrench love is understandable, at least put it on a Chevy!!
> 
> I hope to have my Bill Elliott #9 Coors Mazda ready soon for mini-cooper...


----------



## chuck in indy

25.5 arrived today! That makes 2 of us up to speed on the new format...


----------



## THE READER

a thought just came to me,!! when i worked at tutwiler cad,-- cad was our main car line by goodwrench and we had a second and third car line. mazda and pougot. so i think having a goodwrench sticker on my mazda should be alright


----------



## Railroader

Goodwrench on anything not General Motors is pure blasphemy. Believe it or not, I am a GM retiree.

See webpage: http://www.goodwrench.com/


----------



## THE READER

Railroader said:


> Goodwrench on anything not General Motors is pure blasphemy. Believe it or not, I am a GM retiree.
> 
> See webpage: http://www.goodwrench.com/


wow!! you hit hard . i never really thought to much about it , e
xcept i like dale earnhardt. i didnt think i was making so many people upset. ill take them all off . sorry guys


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Bob, don't change a thing with your paint schemes. Regardless of the shell, I've always appreciated seeing your race inspired cars. We just need to convince someone with a vacuum machine to pull a GM body that would scale appropriately to a Mini Cooper chassis. How about a Fiero? 









http://www.barrett-jackson.com/staging/carlist/items/Thumbnails/Cars/71896/71896_Front_3-4_T.jpg


----------



## THE READER

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Bob, don't change a thing with your paint schemes. Regardless of the shell, I've always appreciated seeing your race inspired cars. We just need to convince someone with a vacuum machine to pull a GM body that would scale appropriately to a Mini Cooper chassis. How about a Fiero?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.barrett-jackson.com/staging/carlist/items/Thumbnails/Cars/71896/71896_Front_3-4_T.jpg


thank you Brian , for your support:thumbsup:


----------



## Railroader

THE READER said:


> wow!! you hit hard . i never really thought to much about it , e
> xcept i like dale earnhardt. i didnt think i was making so many people upset. ill take them all off . sorry guys


I'm just teasing you Bob!!!

You could paint it as long as you don't paint it to look like a taxi you're OK in my book.

Hi Brian!!! :wave:


----------



## BadSign

Also fine with me, just pullin' your leg a little! Except I AM making an Elliot Coors Mini...
If memory serves me right, Ford and Mazda once swapped stock and owned a large chunk of one another. Not sure if that is still the case, though.


----------



## BadSign

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Bob, don't change a thing with your paint schemes. Regardless of the shell, I've always appreciated seeing your race inspired cars. We just need to convince someone with a vacuum machine to pull a GM body that would scale appropriately to a Mini Cooper chassis. How about a Fiero?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.barrett-jackson.com/staging/carlist/items/Thumbnails/Cars/71896/71896_Front_3-4_T.jpg


Hmm. If the car catches fire, I guess it would work. How about a Chevette?


----------



## outlander5

BadSign said:


> Also fine with me, just pullin' your leg a little! Except I AM making an Elliot Coors Mini...
> If memory serves me right, Ford and Mazda once swapped stock and owned a large chunk of one another. Not sure if that is still the case, though.


for all you ford diehards, the current mustang is on a mazda 6 chassis, and the escape is a mazda tribute, so it doesn't really matter how you paint or decal a body as long as the decals aren't on backwards like a drifter lol


----------



## PDK RACING

BadSign said:


> Hmm. If the car catches fire, I guess it would work. How about a Chevette?


If they would make a chry K car i will run cooper,my dad had one as company car and paint it brown:wave:

Had a friend who had the v6 fiero gt really nice car, till he had serviced, pulled into garage smelled gas ran like hell. He and girlfriend had enough time to exit car and garage. All that was left was the garage floor.. Funny you can spell "O FIRE" from fiero...lol


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

There are now 2 VTA racers at Indy Slots that have switched to Novak 25.5 motors. with more racers ready to switch soon. The Novak 25.5 motor has proven to be competitive on the track at Indy Slots. 

There currently is no FDR limit on the 25.5 motor. The racers are still trying to fine-tune their gearing, but initial results seem to indicate that a good starting point may be close to the max FDR of the 21.5 motor rules. I will try to post some FDR numbers and motor temps from racing this week. 

----------

*On-Road Racing at Indy Slots Friday 06/11/2010*​*BUILT BY CRC CLIK-TRAK BARRIERS!!*​
Current Classes include....
*Mini Coopers, VTA, HPI F10, and more...*​
*Racing starts at 7pm. Please call in your entry if running late.*

On-road practice every Thursday evening!!

Indy Slots Inc 
317-787-7568 
5135 S Emerson Ave, 
Indianapolis, IN 46237
(http://www.mapquest.com/maps?address=5135+S+Emerson+Ave,+&zipcode=46237)​
Projected roll call for Friday 06/11/2010.

*F1/Indycar/HPI F10*
Projected 4+ (4 last week)

*Mini Coopers*
Projected 8+ (7 last week including 3 novice)

*VTA:*
Projected 6+ (6 last week)
[/SIZE]


----------



## Railroader

I picked up a 16 tooth pinion for my HPI F10 today. Wanted a 15 tooth but they were all out.

We'll be out tomorrow with three Mini Coopers and one F10.


----------



## Railroader

Oh yeah, regarding the Chevy debate...

GM says don't call us "Chevy".


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

BadSign said:


> Hmm. If the car catches fire (Fiero), I guess it would work. How about a Chevette?


Funny you should mention that. On my way home today there was aftermath of a Fiero that had caught fire. It happened on I-74 just east of I-465. Guess the guy sitting on the guardrail forgot to get his recall work done.


----------



## j21moss

outlander5 said:


> for all you ford diehards, the current mustang is on a mazda 6 chassis,


ah!!!! WRONGO!!!!!!!!! better do your homework there buddy boy!!!! come on Zolton!!!! U knew that platform was from the Lincoln LS platform.. just stick to your GM boys.. This Mustang Boy knows them better!! LOL


----------



## BadSign

Railroader said:


> Oh yeah, regarding the Chevy debate...
> 
> GM says don't call us "Chevy".


Communists.



IndyRC_Racer said:


> Funny you should mention that. On my way home today there was the aftermath of a Fiero that had caught fire. I happened on I-74 just east of I-465. Guess the guy sitting on the guardrail forgot to get his recall work done.


You mean it survived past 1989? That's truly amazing. Did it rear end a 71' Pinto? I think that'd be double jeopardy.


----------



## Railroader

BadSign said:


> Did it rear end a 71' Pinto? I think that'd be double jeopardy.


I think that's what CERN is doing at the LDC.


----------



## BadSign

Could we do the same thing at the speedway? This could be a 1:1 scale R/C demolition derby. Just put a driver's stand on the top of the Main straight bleachers.


----------



## outlander5

j21moss said:


> ah!!!! WRONGO!!!!!!!!! better do your homework there buddy boy!!!! come on Zolton!!!! U knew that platform was from the Lincoln LS platform.. just stick to your GM boys.. This Mustang Boy knows them better!! LOL


i'm sorry moss it was the last gen mustang '05-'09 pardon the hell out of me. and you can tell your ford buddies as big a pos that my truck is i can still get ANY (stock) mustang gt off the line, though i don't know about the '10s.


----------



## BadSign

Okay Smith, hit us with the race report


----------



## Railroader

I'm not Smith, but...

Light turn out, but man did we have a great time. The VTA was amazing to watch. the racing was some of the closest I have ever seen. At one point they were three across though a couple turns. Leads were swapped multiple times throughout the night. Mini Coopers were fun and chaotic as usual. The novice guys are close to not being novice anymore. F10 was very close every heat, and we're still sorting out the gearing. I liked the 16 tooth pinion with the 87? tooth spur gear I ran tonight, but I'd like to try the 15 tooth I bought off Jason next week. Very fun night.

EDIT: Oh, and the closest finish ever in a race I have been in. Jason and I crossed the line so close that the results screen showed a difference of "0.00". We had to look at the printout to see that the difference was actually 0.002 seconds.


----------



## THE READER

yes!! racing was was a ball tonight for all classis!! very tight racing , even in the cooper novice class. . vta was really fun for me tonight. made some bad move on my set up and ended up tracktion rolling . not good , but other then that very good racing by every one. and very clean for vta.. be back next week for more action with the vta. 25.5. great job tonight chuck---you got your vta 25.5 hooked up good, you the man!!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here are the Race results for Friday 06/11/2010

HPI F10 (Silvercan) - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....33...5m02.438..*Tom Johnson*
....2....3....33...5m02.639..Steve Larracey
....3....2....27...4m18.632..Doug James
....4....4....xx...xmxx.xxx..Brian Smith (DNS)

Mini Cooper - B Main (Novice)
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....2....23...5m05.783..*Victor Killen*
....2....4....23...5m11.281..Alsah Mehn
....3....3....22...5m08.062..Ben James
....4....5....19...5m07.224..Mike Vaught
....5....2....10...2m34.964..Jonathan Crisler

Mini Cooper - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....30...5m03.984..*Tom Johnson*
....2....2....30...5m03.986..Jason Kaetzel
....3....4....27...4m56.801..Steve Larracey
....4....5....24...5m14.876..Victor Killen
....5....6....20...4m58.254..Alsah Mehn
....6....3....xx...xmxx.xxx..Doug James (DNS)

VTA - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....37...5m06.419..*Chuck Ray*
....2....4....37...5m16.993..Brian Smith
....3....2....36...5m00.220..Jason Kaetzel
....4....3....35...5m04.120..Bob Yelle
....5....5....xx...xmxx.xxx..Greg Cobb (DNS)


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Since Tom already talked about racing, I'll just do a VTA recap.

Bob Yelle & Chuck Ray have made the switch to Novak 25.5 motors. They both had their cars working well in qualifying. Greg Cobb & Brian Smith dialed down the throttle on their controllers to match the speeds of the 25.5. Jason Kaetzel was running a 5.0 FDR without turbo and very little timing advance which was also very close in speed to the 25.5 motors.

Here is a breakdown of fast laps/average laps from the 2nd round of qualifying.

FastLap..AvLap..Driver
8.013..8.480..Chuck Ray (Shumacher/25.5)
8.032..8.666..Jason Kaetzel (TC4/21.5)
8.063..8.779..Greg Cobb (Xray/21.5)
8.106..8.901..Bob Yelle (Xray/25.5) 100% VTA legal - Novak Havoc Pro/25.5, Driver Figure
8.095..8.911..Brian Smith (TC3/21.5)

In VTA qualifying, all cars were pretty much equal. This resulted in a lot of close racing and a few 3 wide turns. However with the more controlled speeds we were running tonight, we were able to race in a close pack for multiple laps. 

By the main, traction was up. Unfortunately with the setup change Bob Yelle made, his car started to traction roll. This left it a 3-way battle. Chuck was able to lead for most of the race. Jason was able to close the gap, but a few small mistakes allowed Brian to pass for 2nd. Chuck made the least mistakes to take the win. Brian was close behind, but thought he got caught at the buzzer for a very slow last lap. Jason barely missed an extra lap. While the results don't show it, all 3 cars were within 2 seconds of each other at the end of the main.


----------



## BadSign

Thanks for the re-cap. How much did you turn down the EPA on your TX?


----------



## jkaetz

Brian, I think you should highlight the finish times for our cooper race. 

Great night of racing, looking forward to more of it.


----------



## Lugnutz

BadSign said:


> Thanks for the re-cap. How much did you turn down the EPA on your TX?


I had mine turned down 20% and I think Brian was the same. I think as the set-ups are worked on there wil not be that much difference on the small tracks. Wish I didn't have to leave early, would have liked to run the main.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

jkaetz said:


> Brian, I think you should highlight the finish times for our cooper race.


Thanks for the reminder. Tom already mentioned earlier the close finish in Coopers on Friday. From the far end of the track I couldn't tell which car finished first. Here are Tom & Jason's results. Note that the difference in time was .002 seconds!!

Mini Cooper - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....30...5m0*3.984*..Tom Johnson
....2....2....30...5m0*3.986*..Jason Kaetzel


----------



## Railroader

Also, Jason led most of the race after passing me early and held onto it until the last 10 seconds. And then in the last turn he was a little too fast on a turn and took me out. He was sportsman and gentlemanly enough to wait for me to get my car sorted out and then we did a mad crazy drag race dash towards the finish line where we both climbed the far wall because neither of us was going to let up on the throttle. I guess my transponder was just mounted a tiny bit further ahead than his was. Next week I am keeping it mounted on the inside of the front of the body.


----------



## jkaetz

Railroader said:


> Also, Jason led most of the race after passing me early and held onto it until the last 10 seconds. And then in the last turn he was a little too fast on *the last* turn and took me out. He was sportsman and gentlemanly enough to wait for me to get my car sorted out and then we did a mad crazy drag race dash towards the finish line where we both climbed the far wall because neither of us was going to let up on the throttle. I guess my transponder was just mounted a tiny bit further ahead than his was. Next week I am keeping it mounted on the inside of the front of the body.


It was a great race, I was in good shape until the last three laps when I put it into a barrier and then didn't reverse enough to get off the barrier. After that my focus was gone and I let you slip past. I prefer to think that you just weren't going fast enough in the last turn rather than me going too fast and wiping you out. I'll be happy to drag race with you anytime.


----------



## BadSign

Johnson has this last second win thing down!!

I'll be there next Friday to give him more trouble...


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

There are now 2 VTA racers at Indy Slots that have switched to Novak 25.5 motors. Last week other racers adjusted their Novak 21.5 set-ups to match the speeds of the 25.5 motors and it resulted in very close/fun racing!

----------

*On-Road Racing at Indy Slots Friday 06/18/2010*​*BUILT BY CRC CLIK-TRAK BARRIERS!!*​
Current Classes include....
*Mini Coopers, VTA, HPI F10, and more...*​
*Racing starts at 7pm. Please call in your entry if running late.*

On-road practice every Thursday evening!!

Indy Slots Inc 
317-787-7568 
5135 S Emerson Ave, 
Indianapolis, IN 46237
(http://www.mapquest.com/maps?address=5135+S+Emerson+Ave,+&zipcode=46237)​
Projected roll call for Friday 06/18/2010.

*F1/Indycar/HPI F10*
Projected 4+ (4 last week)

*Mini Coopers*
Projected 8+ (11 last week including 5 novice)

*VTA:*
Projected 6+ (5 last week)
[/SIZE]


----------



## BadSign

I'll be back tomorrow night for VTA & F1. Ellie will be with me for novice Cooper


----------



## MDB

Anyone have a 21.5 for sale cheap ($40 range)? 

I'm thinking of finally throwing my TC3 into the VTA arena. (I bought all the gear wheels and tires,body and a 17.5 a while back and before I got it all together the 21.5 became the best setup so I got a little frustrated and took my ball and went home). Now I have lipo's (before I only used NIMH packs) and will be up tomorrow for some racing---hopefully I can get some good gearing advice and pick up a few gears for indoor(med size track at Slots and possibly a big track at Marion county) and outdoor (Ht and Fw. ribfest)without major modifications needed.

Later,

Mark


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I'll have an extra 21.5 motor with me tomorrow.


----------



## BadSign

MDB said:


> Anyone have a 21.5 for sale cheap ($40 range)?
> 
> I'm thinking of finally throwing my TC3 into the VTA arena. (I bought all the gear wheels and tires,body and a 17.5 a while back and before I got it all together the 21.5 became the best setup so I got a little frustrated and took my ball and went home). Now I have lipo's (before I only used NIMH packs) and will be up tomorrow for some racing---hopefully I can get some good gearing advice and pick up a few gears for indoor(med size track at Slots and possibly a big track at Marion county) and outdoor (Ht and Fw. ribfest)without major modifications needed.
> 
> Later,
> 
> Mark


5.0 is a good start at Slots. We are running with the EPA turned down to 80% to compensate for the 25.5 guys.

Also, Novak is offering a trade in on motors, so you can swap that 21.5 for the 25.6 for around $45


----------



## Kevin Cole

Mark Borem...you have a PM.


----------



## THE READER

:wave:-- Ill be there tonight with vta!!25.5--:wave:


----------



## MDB

Alright---I have a line on 21.5 (or two---thanks KC and Indy)

I will hopefully be there right at 5 as I have some work to do---Body is painted and cut out,I just need to cut the post holes and mount it.---Tires and whells need glued and mounted.---change the spur to a 64p (I have 46 and 48 tooth pinions---Bob if you see this grab the right spur for slots and I will be in later) and mount/solder up a 21.5.

I see myself getting ready to race around 9:30 or so:tongue:.

Later,

Mark


----------



## smokefan

MDB said:


> Anyone have a 21.5 for sale cheap ($40 range)?
> 
> Later,
> 
> Mark


Mark Hope to see you at some of the VTA races.


----------



## BadSign

Before anybody posts anything tonight, I owe Mr. Bob Yelle a huge apology. I hit you twice in the main, once while chasing another car and not being as patient as I should have in traffic, and the second time was a full-blown brain fart. I saw your car a split second too late and blasted you at the hairpin entry. Both incidents were completely my fault. I'm especially mad at myself over the 2nd one, because it was just a complete hack job.

Once again, I'm very sorry.


----------



## THE READER

BadSign said:


> Before anybody posts anything tonight, I owe Mr. Bob Yelle a huge apology. I hit you twice in the main, once while chasing another car and not being as patient as I should have in traffic, and the second time was a full-blown brain fart. I saw your car a split second too late and blasted you at the hairpin entry. Both incidents were completely my fault. I'm especially mad at myself over the 2nd one, because it was just a complete hack job.
> 
> Once again, I'm very sorry.


NP BRIAN!!-- MY CAR OR MYSELF, WAS NOT WORKING VERY WELL TONIGHT, IT SEAM THAT I WAS IN EVERY ONES WAY.-- SO I JUST PULLED MY CAR OFF THE TRACK , TO KEEP FROM BEING HIT ANY MORE, OR HITTING ANY ONE ELSE FOR THAT MATTER .--ALTHOUGH I DID THINK THE RACING WAS A BIT ROUGH TONIGHT I THINK WE HAD TO MANY VERIATION IN SPEEDS


----------



## BadSign

THE READER said:


> NP BRIAN!!-- MY CAR OR MYSELF, WAS NOT WORKING VERY WELL TONIGHT, IT SEAM THAT I WAS IN EVERY ONES WAY.-- SO I JUST PULLED MY CAR OFF THE TRACK , TO KEEP FROM BEING HIT ANY MORE, OR HITTING ANY ONE ELSE FOR THAT MATTER .--ALTHOUGH I DID THINK THE RACING WAS A BIT ROUGH TONIGHT I THINK WE HAD TO MANY VERIATION IN SPEEDS


I had some trouble trying to match the power on my 21.5 to the 25.5's. Part of the trouble for me was handling, as I went back to my TC5 tonight and the track din't come to me until the last minute of the second heat. Makes it difficult to estimate top speed when your car is loose off the final corner before the straight.

We also had several new racers tonight (thanks for joining us, guys), and I think they were sorting there cars out a little, too.


----------



## chuck in indy

*Marshall Down*

Racing was pretty tight tonight due to the traffic / number of vta cars on the track but still had a real good time. I think the speeds were a bit all over the place tonight as well but it was cool to see Corey and Mark race vta finally? My early fender bender took me out of contention and gave Luggynutzy all the room he needed to sail off in to another vta win... good job Greg! Patience was the key to victory tonight.

The F10's racing along side the F103's seemed to be somewhat even although I think one F103's was running foams on the rear. It'd be neat to see them race together again with the same specs. I think all of them were running silver can motors so?

Where were you Tom? Missed you dude... You should have seen Doug turn marshall the second vta heat! Marshall down... Marshall down... Hilarious!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here are the Race results for Friday 06/18/2010

HPI F10 (Silvercan) - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....2....34...5m08.052..*Brian Vanderveen*
....2....3....33...5m00.805..Doug James
....3....4....33...5m06.385..Chad Wisdom
....4....1....28...5m05.622..Steve Larracey
....5....5....13...5m15.008..Corey Warren

Mini Cooper - B Main (Novice)
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....22...5m02.187..*Ellie Vanderveen*
....2....3....20...5m00.892..Mike Vaught
....3....4....16...5m00.001..George Godfrey
....4....2....02...0m38.196..Ben James

Mini Cooper - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....2....31...5m08.759..*Doug James*
....2....1....30...5m03.704..Steve Larracey
....3....3....24...5m03.493..Chad Wisdom

VTA - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....60...8m01.948..*Greg Cobb*
....2....3....60...8m03.240..Chuck Ray
....3....4....59...8m04.335..Brian Vanderveen
....4....2....59...8m04.480..Brian Smith
....5....5....36...5m48.961..Bob Yelle
....6....7....36...8m12.547..Corey Warren
....7....6....10...8m06.586..Mark Borem
....8....8....xx...xmxx.xxx..AJ Heck (DNS)


----------



## chuck in indy

Anyone know of a way to convert a pan car to use touring car wheels and tires? BRP used to have a conversion kit (BRP 6746 and BRP 6745) but I can't find em any where. I don't want to debate foam versus rubber I just want an easy way to put touring car wheels and tires on my RC10R5. Seems stupid that someone doesn't have something available. Maybe they do I just don't know about or where to find them...


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Found an article on HPI that talks about putting touring car wheels on a Associated RC10DS. Maybe this will help you figure out your own solution.

http://www.hpiracing.com/wheels/wheels-ds.htm

Here is an article from Team Associated.

http://www.rc10.com/racerhub/techhelp/dswheels.htm

Sounds like converting the front shouldn't be too difficult. For the rear, I'd suggest use an HPI F10 rear axle assembly since that axle is designed to use standard bearings (non metric) and it already uses hex wheels.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here is an RC10L3 using HPI F10 rear axle and front spindles. The wheels on the car are Jaco Green touring car wheels. I had to make *NO MODIFICATIONS* to the rear pod or front kingpins on the 10L3 to make the HPI parts fit!

The rear width even with the left axle spacer (to center the wheels on the chasis) is 180mm with the wheels (2nd picture). I could space out the the rear axle more on the left and the right and should be able to get it to 190mm. You could also leave the axle as is and use 6mm offset wheels on the rear .

The front width is 190mm without any spacers. You would need to use short springs on the front as the longer springs would most likely rub on the inside of the front wheel.

This configuration might be an interesting platform if you wanted to run a 1/10 RWD pan car class with HPI Vintage Wheels. I will mount up a set of VTA tires and measure the wheelbase and edit this post with the results.
*EDIT:* After mounting the VTA tires the front wheelbase is 190mm and the rear wheelbase is 190mm.


----------



## BadSign

chuck in indy said:


> The F10's racing along side the F103's seemed to be somewhat even although I think one F103's was running foams on the rear. It'd be neat to see them race together again with the same specs. I think all of them were running silver can motors so?


I think the F103 will have an advantage in the end- mostly because of the ball diff.

Also, I'm having trouble with the kingpins sticking inside the lower ball joint on my F10. Seems the e-clip is getting hung up inside.


----------



## Railroader

chuck in indy said:


> Where were you Tom? Missed you dude... You should have seen Doug turn marshall the second vta heat! Marshall down... Marshall down... Hilarious!


Doug J. or Doug R.? Either way... funny.

We had a last minute occasion to attend. A Church on the East side had a Vacation Bible School all week and the kids donated over $600 and a microwave oven to Baptist Children's Home. I volunteered to attend the event and represent the organization. We were very blessed and met a lot of great people.

We should be back next Friday full force. I might even go crazy and bring all four kids who race in the house to race. So I'll be running 5 or 6 battery chargers at all times!!! :freak:


----------



## Railroader

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Here is an RC10L3 using HPI F10 rear axle and front spindles. The wheels on the car are Jaco Green touring car wheels. I had to make *NO MODIFICATIONS* to the rear pod or front kingpins on the 10L3 to make the HPI parts fit!


So, this would work for the F103 probably too eh?


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Unfortunately the F103 uses metric bearings and different diameter king pins. I"ve been down that route in the past when trying to convert a Kyosho F1 to be able to use capped/velodrome tires.

If you wanted to convert the F103 series of cars to use touring wheels, you just need to find parts for the F103GT car. It came with a different rear axle that will fit metric bearings, has hex adapter ends, and looks very similar to the HPI F10 rear axle assembly. Since the F103GT has been discontinued (imagine a Tamiya car being discontinued  ), you may need to find a 3rd party supplier for parts. Here are a few links for F103gt parts.

3racing - (http://www.3racing-parts.com/shop/tamiya-f103gt-hopup-option-c-581_582_602.html)
gpm - (http://www.gpmparts.com/shop/tamiya-f103gt-c-1532_1533_1607.html)
TamiyaUSA - (http://www.tamiyausa.com/search.php?q=F103GT&image.x=41&image.y=4)


----------



## chuck in indy

*Sweet info!*

:woohoo: Nice info Brian although a 9am phone call on Saturday on my first weekend off in 5 months equals one spin out for you! :roll: Awesome stuff. I will be trying one of these ideas within the next couple of days by first tearing my F10 down. Don't fret Tom, I have 2 of them... :thumbsup: Did I mention every racer at Slots Kicks Ass? You do...


----------



## MicroRacerM18

Racing was fun. When I won the second cooper heat I knew I was done, peaked too early. Doug James had a great run in the main!

F10 still eludes me, I will get this yet.

Hope to have my VTA back on the track soon. Probably should get my 25.5 first since I am down.


----------



## BadSign

A few observations for the F10 from last night:

I tied two different gearing combos last night, 75/17 (4.11) and 75/14 (5.35). The motor was *HOT* after both runs. Overall I fely more comfortable with the larger pinion, just because you have to be up on the wheel more and can pitch the car around. Bigger challenge, more fun.

I also tore down my diff today, cleaned it, and rebuilt. It certainly does collect some junk.

The front end is still starting to bind up on me at times. maybe its a bent kingpin, I'm not sure. They are next on the rebuild list.

Finally, I think this car needs a more powerful servo than one would expect. I've been having "wandering" problems last night and just testing today, and found that the steering isn't returning to center with the 3004 Futaba I have. Digital might be the best way to go.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I originally had issues with the centering issues on the HPI F10, but found it was due to a weak servo saver. I just super glued the servo saver so it acts as a servo horn. That took car of the centering issues that I had. The issue you may be having could be related to the king pin binding. I need to replace a few worn parts on my F10 and I'm debating on buying another kit. If anyone else needs something for their F10 right now let me know.

I would like us to gather some hard data on motor temps based on driver and gearing. I'm not sure what a reasonable temp range is, but I think we can find a good range with a simple pinion adjustment.


----------



## MicroRacerM18

IndyRC_Racer said:


> I would like us to gather some hard data on motor temps based on driver and gearing. I'm not sure what a reasonable temp range is, but I think we can find a good range with a simple pinion adjustment.


As a gauge it might be good to get some temps off the coopers as well. Since they are running the same motor it would be a good comparison.

*VTA*
For the Guys who did the Novak trade-in, how long did it take to get the new motor back?


----------



## THE READER

MicroRacerM18 said:


> As a gauge it might be good to get some temps off the coopers as well. Since they are running the same motor it would be a good comparison.
> 
> *VTA*
> For the Guys who did the Novak trade-in, how long did it take to get the new motor back?


I bought mine staight out new . and I believe chuck did too--. it took about a week


----------



## THE READER

the motor temp on both of my coopers-- ran around 95 deg


----------



## BadSign

IndyRC_Racer said:


> I originally had issues with the centering issues on the HPI F10, but found it was due to a weak servo saver. I just super glued the servo saver so it acts as a servo horn. That took car of the centering issues that I had. The issue you may be having could be related to the king pin binding. I need to replace a few worn parts on my F10 and I'm debating on buying another kit. If anyone else needs something for their F10 right now let me know.


I was running a kimbrough saver with my 3004, and still wouldn't center correctly, even sitting on the bench. Yesterday I replaced the Futaba servo with a trusty JR590z and the problem is fixed- both on the bench and the street.



> I would like us to gather some hard data on motor temps based on driver and gearing. I'm not sure what a reasonable temp range is, but I think we can find a good range with a simple pinion adjustment.


I'd be happy to let you guys temp my motor. I know it's blistering hot after each run, but it is fast!


----------



## Railroader

My F10 was running 220-240º with the kit gearing 75p/17s and dropped to 130-140º with 87s/14-16p.

I think my mini cooper runs about 125-135º depending on track layout.


----------



## BadSign

Took the F10 out again and lowered the front end, trying to reduce the 3-wheel high-speed cornering. I noticed that the front springs are almost completely compressed just at rest. I think a stiffer spring could resist the chassis roll and prevent that inside front from rising up.


----------



## vtxjosh

Hey guys, I'm working on the Indy Slots website. I was wondering if some one might post the current F1/Indy & VTA rules on here so I can place them on the website. Also, if there are any other classes I have missed (forgot) please let me know. www.indyslots.com Thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## chuck in indy

I'm in for Coopers tomorrow night and possibly VTA if we have enough. Houston you in? Anyone else?


----------



## vtxjosh

chuck in indy said:


> I'm in for Coopers tomorrow night and possibly VTA if we have enough. Houston you in? Anyone else?


 Chad and I will be there with our Coopers.


----------



## BadSign

I'll be at Holiday World with the family...you guys have fun!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

*On-Road Racing at Indy Slots Friday 06/25/2010*​*BUILT BY CRC CLIK-TRAK BARRIERS!!*​
Current Classes include....
*Mini Coopers, VTA, HPI F10, and more...*​
*Racing starts at 7pm. Please call in your entry if running late.*

On-road practice every Thursday evening!!

Indy Slots Inc 
317-787-7568 
5135 S Emerson Ave, 
Indianapolis, IN 46237
(http://www.mapquest.com/maps?address=5135+S+Emerson+Ave,+&zipcode=46237)​
Projected roll call for Friday 06/25/2010.

*F1/Indycar/HPI F10*
Projected 3+ (3 HPI & 2 Tamiya last week)

*Mini Coopers*
Projected 6+ (7 last week (including novice))

*VTA:*
Projected 3+ (8 last week)
[/SIZE]


----------



## chuck in indy

*Slots Results 06252010*

Results are posted.

See ya'll next time... Have a great weekend!

Oh yeah, AWESOME move in the second heat Jason! Dude got turned around, ran FULL throttle backwards down one of the short straights, did a 180 right in to the flow of traffic without hitting a frigg'n thing with 2 cars beside him and me right behind being patient watching this amazing move right in front of me! We were all like wow do it again, do it again!


----------



## Railroader

Sorry I couldn't make it guys. I just got home from a day that started around 6am this morning. Helped move the contents of a group home today. That's 8 bedrooms worth of furniture, two living rooms, and a near institutional sized kitchen. Oh, and a pantry containing enough non-perishable foods to for that house for a year. 

Whuped, I am.

Do you think there is another track in the good ole' US of A that only ran Mini Coopers on a Friday night? Amazing.


----------



## 1BrownGuy

Had a blast tonight ! I dont think I have seen such clean FAST racing in the mini cooper class in a long while. glad to see the off road boys showed and traded paint with us.Steve and Doug had major horsepower tonight with their coopers you guys had your A game on for sure.....Jason had some unique stunt driving and the motocross starts was cool and surprisingly very clean each time we did it. 

classic fun with RC racing once again


----------



## jkaetz

Next week I'll just have to see if I can do a full lap in reverse.  The racing was very close and clean. Chuck, Steve, Doug and I were all within a couple seconds of each other in the main with chuck and Steve taking the extra lap. Huston was just smoking all of us though. I think we're all going to have to watch out for Doug now that he has a new motor and tires. He was cooking after we swapped out his tired old motor.


----------



## Railroader

I think I am starting to go through withdrawals. I haven't raced in almost three weeks. Might have to go out and open a can of paragon to steady the nerves.


----------



## BadSign

That is a sure sign. Others may include:

Uncontrollable trigger finger spasms whenever you hear a beep
Shouting "Marshall!!!" in your sleep
Trying to mount a personal transponder as far forward as possible in your real car
Dousing your tires in jack before you drive to work.


----------



## vtxjosh

Hey guys, I'm sure most of you have heard but as of July 1st alot changes are taking place at Indy Slots. Along with Doug 4 new owners are going to be taking on the dutys for the company. The new guys names are Chad Gillium, Rich Lagler, Tom Suter and my name is Josh Shearer. One of our goals is to get as many of the classes back up on their feet again as we can, and one of the things that has our attention is our on-road classes. 

So with this in mind we have decided to have a "Customer Appreciation Night" for all of the on-road folks on Friday July 30 @ 7pm.(doors will open @ 5pm) All race entries will be FREE on this night. So please spread the word because we would love to see a big turnout for this event.

Over the next few months there will be some changes at "Slots" as a whole from the parts we carry in the hobby shop to the classes we will be adding to our race schedule. We do hope to see the regulars, some old faces and new faces at our facility. Thanks - Josh


----------



## PDK RACING

Make the track bigger. Change name from indy slots to The Place Where You Can Race. TPWYCR for short. Kinda just rolls off your tounge.... Glad to see indy get a make over I am sure all the guys who run that track will be greatful for the change.:wave:


----------



## rockin_bob13

Lots of Chiefs, do you have some Indians?


----------



## PDK RACING

rockin_bob13 said:


> Lots of Chiefs, do you have some Indians?


 Bob it is perfect. One to take money, host race. The others four can turn marshal.. :wave:


----------



## 1BrownGuy

Sweet guys ...we have pretty decent turnout on Fridays with the coopers and others,cool to see a *growing* track....:wave: we have Indians hows your regime?


----------



## Railroader

You may not know, but I am 1/4 Tarascan Indian.


----------



## indymodz

vtxjosh said:


> Hey guys, I'm sure most of you have heard but as of July 1st alot changes are taking place at Indy Slots. Along with Doug 4 new owners are going to be taking on the dutys for the company. The new guys names are Chad Gillium, Rich Lagler, Tom Suter and my name is Josh Shearer. One of our goals is to get as many of the classes back up on their feet again as we can, and one of the things that has our attention is our on-road classes.
> 
> So with this in mind we have decided to have a "Customer Appreciation Night" for all of the on-road folks on Friday July 30 @ 7pm.(doors will open @ 5pm) All race entries will be FREE on this night. So please spread the word because we would love to see a big turnout for this event.
> 
> Over the next few months there will be some changes at "Slots" as a whole from the parts we carry in the hobby shop to the classes we will be adding to our race schedule. We do hope to see the regulars, some old faces and new faces at our facility. Thanks - Josh



Glad to see something happening there.. Once the changes are made myself and a few others I know may start coming again. Its been about 6-8 months since Ive even been there.


----------



## BadSign

vtxjosh said:


> Hey guys, I'm sure most of you have heard but as of July 1st alot changes are taking place at Indy Slots. Along with Doug 4 new owners are going to be taking on the dutys for the company. The new guys names are Chad Gillium, Rich Lagler, Tom Suter and my name is Josh Shearer. One of our goals is to get as many of the classes back up on their feet again as we can, and one of the things that has our attention is our on-road classes.
> 
> So with this in mind we have decided to have a "Customer Appreciation Night" for all of the on-road folks on Friday July 30 @ 7pm.(doors will open @ 5pm) All race entries will be FREE on this night. So please spread the word because we would love to see a big turnout for this event.
> 
> Over the next few months there will be some changes at "Slots" as a whole from the parts we carry in the hobby shop to the classes we will be adding to our race schedule. We do hope to see the regulars, some old faces and new faces at our facility. Thanks - Josh


Josh, this is sounding pretty exciting. Glad to see some of the burden is coming off of Doug so he can concentrate on his business. I know the on-road guys are a small group, but we're dedicated, and in Railroader's case even committed :thumbsup:. I can't speak for anyone else, but if you need an opinion about anything on-road related, feel free to PM me.

thanks,
Brian VanderVeen


----------



## chuck in indy

rockin_bob13 said:


> Lots of Chiefs, do you have some Indians?


All of those guys physically help maintain the succesful and popular offroad track. The onroad program will benifit greatly with some new help and fresh ideas. Those so called cheifs are also hard worker bees. Wanna grab a shovel and come by around 9am before racing starts some Saturday? Volenteers are welcome!


----------



## Railroader

chuck in indy said:


> All of those guys physically help maintain the succesful and popular offroad track. The onroad program will benifit greatly with some new help and fresh ideas. Those so called cheifs are also hard worker bees. Wanna grab a shovel and come by around 9am before racing starts some Saturday? Volenteers are welcome!


^^^^ What he said ^^^^^

Slots has about four times the indians of the other tracks in the Indy area. I look forward to our new overlords.


----------



## Railroader

BadSign said:


> I know the on-road guys are a small group, but we're dedicated, and in Railroader's case even committed :thumbsup:


HEY! I resemble that remark!!!

I WILL be there this Friday. It will be my vacation time, so I will be by myself. Perhaps I can do the committed thing and race VTA, F10, and Mini Coopers. Might even bring along the X-Ray 1/18th TC for old time's sake.
:freak:


----------



## vtxjosh

BadSign said:


> Josh, this is sounding pretty exciting. Glad to see some of the burden is coming off of Doug so he can concentrate on his business. I know the on-road guys are a small group, but we're dedicated, and in Railroader's case even committed :thumbsup:. I can't speak for anyone else, but if you need an opinion about anything on-road related, feel free to PM me.
> 
> thanks,
> Brian VanderVeen


Thanks Brian! I'm sure we will need alot of help from you guys because like it is said in some earlier posts we are all pretty much off-road guys. I did get a Mini Cooper the other day and raced last Fri. My driving skills were pretty laughable, but I still had a blast!:thumbsup:


----------



## BadSign

I don't work in the summers (people I work with say I do nothing the other 9 months of the year, either), but let me know if you need something

Bring your Cooper out Friday!


----------



## chuck in indy

Anyone have any tips on removing the color from anodized parts to make them silver or their natural color?


----------



## Railroader

http://www.instructables.com/id/Removing-Anodizing-From-Aluminum-Quickly-and-Easil/


----------



## BadSign

I think you need to clear coat them afterwards to avoid rust/oxidation. I could be wrong, though.


----------



## Railroader

BadSign said:


> I think you need to clear coat them afterwards to avoid rust/oxidation. I could be wrong, though.


I think you're right. A simple poly spray will work.


----------



## Guest

Just wanted to thank you guys for your support. I remember when all I raced was onroad, and Im sure some of you do too, so please dont think I forgot about you. Josh is right we may be offroad guys but getting onroad back to the way it was is on the top off the list. Then we can work on bringing back some of those 1/18th scale guys...

Please let us know what we can do to help, and any advice would be apreciated...

Oh yeah. Hope you guys like a race director that really does announce


----------



## chuck in indy

Anyone have a Team Associated RC10L3 Touring Car chassis they would like to sell? Part number is ASC8474 or ASC8480. I'm looking for the touring car version, not the oval...

Friday I'll have a box of stuff containing 2 partial hpi f10 cars (minus rear axle and front steering hubs), 1 orion 2400 lipo, 1 tamiya esc, 1 novak xrs esc, 2 servos, 540 j motor, 3 sets of mounted tires and wheels for f10 all for $100.00 or best offer.


----------



## PDK RACING

Anyone runnung RCGT at slots. I take it VTA is still strong.:wave:


----------



## BadSign

PDK RACING said:


> Anyone runnung RCGT at slots. I take it VTA is still strong.:wave:


Fun, but too fast for our track. VTA's good, though!


----------



## Lugnutz

PDK RACING said:


> Anyone runnung RCGT at slots. I take it VTA is still strong.:wave:


I'll do some RCGT.

Greg


----------



## chuck in indy

*There's no room to run by myself!*



BadSign said:


> Fun, but too fast for our track. VTA's good, though!


Nothings too fast if your a pro driver although you'll need to make way for them... Pro driver approaching, please move aside...


----------



## BadSign

Lugnutz said:


> I'll do some RCGT.
> 
> Greg





chuck in indy said:


> Nothings too fast if your a pro driver although you'll need to make way for them... Pro driver approaching, please move aside...


Looks like I've been called out. Count me in.


----------



## Guest

New race director tomorrow night guys. It should spice up the onroad night a little...

By the way love the smack talk guys lets see you back it up tomorrow night...


----------



## PDK RACING

*Rcgt*



BadSign said:


> Looks like I've been called out. Count me in.


The reason I ask Big Rug is closed in july and I want madd to still pratice with VTA and I want to run RCGT. Tonite is bad for me but I will come out next friday and run RcGt madd will do VTA. It would be a pleasure to run with Nutz and Sign. :wave:

Brandon


----------



## BadSign

I'll bring my RCGT stuff with the VTA car tonight. I think I'll be racing next Friday as well. Looking forward to racing with you again, PDK.


----------



## BadSign

chuck in indy said:


> Friday I'll have a box of stuff containing 2 partial hpi f10 cars (minus rear axle and front steering hubs), 1 orion 2400 lipo, 1 tamiya esc, 1 novak xrs esc, 2 servos, 540 j motor, 3 sets of mounted tires and wheels for f10 all for $100.00 or best offer.


Chuck, you interested in separating some stuff out?


----------



## chuck in indy

PDK RACING said:


> The reason I ask Big Rug is closed in july and I want madd to still pratice with VTA and I want to run RCGT. Tonite is bad for me but I will come out next friday and run RcGt madd will do VTA. It would be a pleasure to run with Nutz and Sign. :wave:
> 
> Brandon


It ultimatly would be up to the race director but Madd would probably run with the novice class until she starts beating them down and running consistant laps that the VTA racers run... Isn't she like 12 years old? VTA is NOT slow dude, even with the 25.5. As a general observation of mine from past racing experience and conversations with you, for some reason you have it in your mind that VTA is a chump class and easy to just throw something on the track and race which it's not.


----------



## chuck in indy

BadSign said:


> Chuck, you interested in separating some stuff out?


I'll talk to you tonight although I'd rather keep it together but we'll see.

I've fired up and brought up my RCGT so if Luggynutsy shows we should have enough to run a class so I'll park my cooper if we do. I've been wanting to run my RCGT and see how the speed passion esc and motor are so woohoo!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

*On-Road Racing at Indy Slots Friday 07/02/2010*​*BUILT BY CRC CLIK-TRAK BARRIERS!!*​
Current Classes include....
*Mini Coopers, VTA, HPI F10, and more...*​
*Racing starts at 7pm. Please call in your entry if running late.*

On-road practice every Thursday evening!!

Indy Slots Inc 
317-787-7568 
5135 S Emerson Ave, 
Indianapolis, IN 46237
(http://www.mapquest.com/maps?address=5135+S+Emerson+Ave,+&zipcode=46237)​


----------



## PDK RACING

chuck in indy said:


> It ultimatly would be up to the race director but Madd would probably run with the novice class until she starts beating them down and running consistant laps that the VTA racers run... Isn't she like 12 years old? VTA is NOT slow dude, even with the 25.5. As a general observation of mine from past racing experience and conversations with you, for some reason you have it in your mind that VTA is a chump class and easy to just throw something on the track and race which it's not.


Dude WTF. Our past conversations have been about how I will not spend money to go slower. I do not agree where the class was going so I do not run the class. I have never talked bad about the class i.e. called it a chump class. Now you are putting words in my mouth. All I wanted madd to do was get some practice in not race. You have absolutely no clue what my attentions are for my daughter, or what I have in my mind, half the time I don’t even know. We have not raced together in about a year. If you have problem with me being at slots call 809-3764. You should get the whole picture before making comments Madd has done very well at The Rug PRATICING several times. To be honest if this is the attitude I will wait of the rug to open up again.


----------



## Guest

Wheres the guy that likes to comes over to the offroad thread and tells us how to treat each other and gives us all the rules of hobby talk when you need him??? LOL

Not taking sides but, some of your past comments make you sound like a [email protected]#. Im just a guy that was looking in from the outside and that was the impression I got. Like I said Im not taking sides and Im sure Slots would be glad to have you...


----------



## dragrace

chuck in indy said:


> It ultimatly would be up to the race director but Madd would probably run with the novice class until she starts beating them down and running consistant laps that the VTA racers run... Isn't she like 12 years old? VTA is NOT slow dude, even with the 25.5. As a general observation of mine from past racing experience and conversations with you, for some reason you have it in your mind that VTA is a chump class and easy to just throw something on the track and race which it's not.


Man I would like to comment about this post, but I will shut up and keep my opinions to myself....

Steve Dunn


----------



## PDK RACING

crackersmacker said:


> Wheres the guy that likes to comes over to the offroad thread and tells us how to treat each other and gives us all the rules of hobby talk when you need him??? LOL
> 
> Not taking sides but, some of your past comments make you sound like a [email protected]#. Im just a guy that was looking in from the outside and that was the impression I got. Like I said Im not taking sides and Im sure Slots would be glad to have you...


I think I was very restrained with my comments, Find a rule I broke. You are on the outside and do not know me at all, if you did you would understand most posts. Slots did have me at one time, I gave money for i have little time for new cliktrack system. I enjoyed slots at one time. nuff said from me good day


----------



## Railroader

Great night of racing so far, we're about to start the mains. Chuck has been destroying all of us with fastest laps in both mini coopers and VTA.

So far our new overlords have been quite benevolent and have run a great night of racing. The shop looks like a brand new store setup!!!


----------



## THE READER

great night of racing in vta guys!!! very clean!!.I had a great time . vta racing is going to be awsome when every one has a 25.5 motor, and speed control. . there is nothing slow about them,. just a much closer racing , under better control.--
and indy slotes is looking great up stairs!!. and the race directer did a super job on running the race and calling it.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
looking forward to next friday. come on out boys the racing is great!!!!


----------



## Guest

PDK RACING said:


> I think I was very restrained with my comments, Find a rule I broke. You are on the outside and do not know me at all, if you did you would understand most posts. Slots did have me at one time, I gave money for i have little time for new cliktrack system. I enjoyed slots at one time. nuff said from me good day


Check it out buddy. I checked this thread a couple of days ago and you and Bob were trashing Slots, I get back on here again and your cursing at Chuck... 

Explian to me what WTF means...

Like I said I was looking in from the outside and I gave my opinion about how you were acting. I wasnt judging you as a person. Hope you have a fine evening...:wave:


----------



## BadSign

Railroader said:


> So far our new overlords have been quite benevolent and have run a great night of racing.


*They come from the land of the ice and snow, from the midnight sun and the the hot springs blow!*



THE READER said:


> great night of racing in vta guys!!! very clean!!.I had a great time .


It was a lot cleaner without me lousing up the main. :freak:

Good racing tonight guys, I appreciated the announcing and Race Director keeping it smooth. Gotta go re-build my diffs...


----------



## PDK RACING

crackersmacker said:


> Check it out buddy. I checked this thread a couple of days ago and you and Bob were trashing Slots, I get back on here again and your cursing at Chuck...
> 
> Explian to me what WTF means...
> 
> Like I said I was looking in from the outside and I gave my opinion about how you were acting. I wasnt judging you as a person. Hope you have a fine evening...:wave:


O my dear boy crackersmaker, I love how we pick and choose which posts of mine to comment on. How do you feel about this post I put before bobs post

PDK RACING 
Member
iTrader Rating: (0) 
My Photos Join Date: Mar 2009
Posts: 125 

Make the track bigger. Change name from indy slots to The Place Where You Can Race. TPWYCR for short. Kinda just rolls off your tounge.... Glad to see indy get a make over I am sure all the guys who run that track will be greatful for the change.

Now smackers the post after bobs was being a smarta$$ to bob for the chiefs and indians comment. I was not trashing slots. Maybe you should at least talk to me before making an opinoin or judging me as a person on some posts I made. I do not even see where this has anything to do with you. I do not even know or care who you are. You see smakers I have not even ran vta for About a year now so any opinion i have of the class is a year old. Why does chuck even care I am not running vta it is not that I am going back on what I said I moved on RCGT. Now Please stay on the outside, If chuck has an issue i put my number out there, I have no issue with chuck my WTF was a shock responce to his post. In fact the last conversation I had with chuck about VTA was getting madd into it.Now I have said all and explained all and choose to walk away. I wish all no ill feelings for I have none As far as I see it is just a missunderstanding between chuck and I that has very little to do with anything this includes you smackers. please let it die for I will not comment on it again. Really Nuff said.


----------



## rockin_bob13

"Indians" was trashing

If you look for trouble, you'll normally find some.

My response was only a question still waiting to be answered.

I'm planning to race this coming Friday.


----------



## chadtastic

No problem... My name is Chad and Im the new race director and one of the new owners of slots. Now that you know who I am you can see why I was troubled by this. I will no longer comment on this, and once again I wasnt judging you as a person, I dont even know who you are. I was just wondering why somebody that doesnt even come to slots cares about what we have going on there I have no hard feelings toward you or Bob and I hope the both of you come back and see what changes we've made to the shop and the racing at Slots. With that being said I was and always will be a racer first, so beleive me I know all about the complaints about Slots in fact I used to have a thousand complaints but all that is changing I usure you. And if you want to run RCGT you can, just get some racers to do it with you...


----------



## chadtastic

Maybe not Bob but some of the guys took it the wrong way.. 

Once again no hard feelings...

By the way we are having a customer appreciation night for the onroad guys on July 30th all racers will race for free...


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here are the Race results for Friday 07/02/2010

HPI F10 (Silvercan) - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
2 cars practiced

HPI RCGT - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
3 cars practiced

Mini Cooper - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....33...5m05.369..*Chuck Ray*
....2....3....31...5m02.152..Brian Vanderveen
....3....2....31...5m05.288..Tom Johnson
....4....4....20...5m03.416..Josh Shearer
....5....6....18...5m10.997..Mike Vaught
....6....5....16...5m01.906..Rob Pauley
....x....x....xx...xmxx.xxx..A few drivers practiced that didn't race.

VTA - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....57...8m00.648..*Greg Cobb*
....2....3....57...8m00.825..Chuck Ray
....3....2....57...8m05.432..Brian Smith
....4....4....55...8m02.042..Bob Yelle
....5....5....00...0m00.000..Brian Vanderveen (DNS/mechanical)


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Another close night of VTA racing. I had a lot of fun racing with everyone on the track as no one really seemed to have a significant advantage. The 25.5 speeds really have put the focus back on having close, fun, and controlled driving. 

----------

Race program ran very smooth on Friday. Track director kept the program moving smoothly which resulted in 3 heats and a main and we were done before 10....woohoo!!

Indy Slots' new benevolant overlords have been hard at work organizing the shop area and their effort was obvious. They also expressed their appreciation for the on-road racers and announced a free night of Friday racing on July 30.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

[steps on soapbox]

I'd like to remind everyone when using electronic communication such as email, online forums, texting, IM, Facebook, Twitter, etc... that sarcasm, humor, and even simple observations don't always translate well in print. Comments can be read out-of-context, filtered through the reader's mood at the time, or just plain mis-understood. 

My best advice to everyone using any form of electronic messaging is to read, re-read, proof read, and read your message out loud before hitting send. This will give you a chance to correct any errors/omissions as well as giving you a moment to think about what you are about to post into the public domain. Unfortunately there usually isn't an undo or recall option after you hit send or reply.

[/steps off soapbox]


----------



## BadSign

Harumph!


----------



## MDB

Chuck---Well I was mistaken and DP wasn't in the car last night at Daytona so---do we postpone our lucrative wager until her next stock car race or pass it on to tomorrows IRL race (25 entries---13th is a push---12th or better you win---14th or higher I win) let me know here before the green(no post start betting:wave Whatever you decide I will go with.

Later,

Mark

P.S.---any good "smart phone" r/c apps---(I picked up a Driod Incredible earlier today)


----------



## chuck in indy

We can roll our high stakes over to the IRL race. I'm pretty confident in DP finishing pretty high so I'll look forward to lightening your wallet. Hope you race next week!

Don't know much about that phone but have heard it's pretty cool. Have a good one.


----------



## chuck in indy

*There's no place like Slots*

Fun, fun, fun on Friday everyone, awesome! The core group of racers we had this week are the best! You all keep it positive, help out and are willing to share your knowledge.

The 25.5 VTA racing was great and can't wait til the new rules take effect. I believe VTA will be just fine once everything is in place.

Great job to all the guys who are developing and running the new program. Slots club racing fun just got a lot more awesome! Vrooooom! Is it Friday yet?


----------



## chadtastic

let me know how you like that phone I can upgrade next month and I was looking at that one...


----------



## MDB

chadtastic said:


> let me know how you like that phone I can upgrade next month and I was looking at that one...


 So far so good---I'm coming from a flip phone so the leap is huge for me. I played with it for a few hours last night and it seems more like a computer with a phone than a phone with a few computer functions---BTW this thing has more memory than my first computer---Droid 8 gigs plus an expandable micro SD card slot vs 6 gig hard drive on my first computer.

Chuck---What is the saying?---"It's on like Donkey Kong"

Later,

Mark


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

4:45 pm and about 1/2 way in the Indycar race and Danica Patrick is solidly in the bottom 1/3 of the field.


----------



## MDB

IndyRC_Racer said:


> 4:45 pm and about 1/2 way in the Indycar race and Danica Patrick is solidly in the bottom 1/3 of the field.


 Well DP finished 20th---I feel a little less guilty about winning the wager considering I spotted him 1 position (any time Milka is in the field you can at least count on beating 1 car)

Later,

Mark


----------



## BadSign

They mentioned her not testing the car and it being setup by her teammates. 

Andretti might want to consider the old "less is more" theory. Keep Hunter Ray, Kanaan, maybe the Carroll kid- and put the rest in sportscars. Ganassi only runs two cars and Penske has said in the past he doesn't like racing three.


----------



## Lugnutz

3 heats, Mains and done by 10:00 was great. Keep up the good work. Shop looks good too.


----------



## indianchief

Chad - you'll love any Android phone you get; they're awesome. I've been a Windows Mobile user for probably 5 years. I moved to the Sprint Hero (Android 2.1) and I'll never look back....


----------



## chadtastic

Cool thanks guys... 

Thanks again to everyone for the good comments and the support of the new crew at Slots. Everything seems to be going over smooth. We had a rough day Saturday with Tom running the offroad races for the first time along with having some issues with the printer and power. ( Some dummy unplugged the computers trying to get power for himself ) But all that will be fixed, we picked up a new printer and Tom should be ready to go come Saturday. See all the onroad guys Friday. Dont forget we can set the road course up thursday for practice if you like, and if you havent noticed yet no offroad vehicles are to be ran inside Thursdays or Fridays...


----------



## MDB

I was looking over the VTA rule changes and it lists specific speed controls---my issue is I have a GTB 4-cell in my VTA car and it is not on the list but two other GTB's are listed so---if I need a new speedo and motor what is the difference between the standard Havoc vs Havoc pro and what is the difference between a 25.5 ss vs a 25.5 ballistic motor? Is the performance noticable to a regular racer or just top notch guys?

Money isn't a big issue but $65 is worth the inquiry(difference between Havoc 2s and SS motor $129.99 vs Havoc pro and Ballistic $194.99)

Later,

Mark


----------



## BadSign

MicroRacer, RaiRoader, and Indy; I've sent you all a PM. If someone could forward to Doug James, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## wacko1jr

*traxxas stuff*

if anyone is interested i have a brushless rustler and mini revo im selling, neither one will will come with a controller but i will include a lipo battery and leave it spektrum ready. just send me a message and i will be in touch asap. also i will reenter racing after i figure out if i have obtained a better/higher paying job. so wish me luck i am waiting on is a phone call:thumbsup:. in the mean time good luck to all my friend in all up comin races.


----------



## chadtastic

Now can we post on your thread???:wave:


----------



## Kevin Cole

My fault...it was meant to go on our thread & I must have clicked on the wrong one(we do share the same racers).

And by the way...yes,you're all welcome to post on our threads...that's how we roll..we're good folks.

(I will delete my mistake...once again sorry)


----------



## vtxjosh

Lol, that's pretty funny!


----------



## BadSign

In order to keep my man-card privililages intact, I'm taking up the RCGT challenge for this Friday.

I'll be there with one novice, and I'll race Cooper or F1 as well. Or maybe both, if we have enough.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

FYI: The post above referring to carpet coming up was a different r/c facility. 

I should be there this Friday with a Mini Cooper. Railroader, I may be interested in some F10 parts if they are still available so I can get back to racing my own F10.

----------

*On-Road Racing at Indy Slots Friday 07/09/2010*​*BUILT BY CRC CLIK-TRAK BARRIERS!!*​
Current Classes include....
*Mini Coopers, VTA, HPI F10, and more...*​
*Racing starts at 7pm. Please call in your entry if running late.*

On-road practice every Thursday evening!!

Indy Slots Inc 
317-787-7568 
5135 S Emerson Ave, 
Indianapolis, IN 46237
(http://www.mapquest.com/maps?address=5135+S+Emerson+Ave,+&zipcode=46237)​


----------



## chadtastic

Kevin Cole said:


> My fault...it was meant to go on our thread & I must have clicked on the wrong one(we do share the same racers).
> 
> And by the way...yes,you're all welcome to post on our threads...that's how we roll..we're good folks.
> 
> (I will delete my mistake...once again sorry)


No need to delete it or be sorry. Its just that all we hear over at Slots is how much R/CAR hates us so we were wondering why you would post an add for your track on our thread


----------



## PDK RACING

chadtastic said:


> No need to delete it or be sorry. Its just that all we hear over at Slots is how much R/CAR hates us so we were wondering why you would post an add for your track on our thread


R/car is not a bunch of haters...lol most who run Big Rug do because of the size and versatility of layouts you can achieve from a much larger track. I know at r/car the Hobby is racing not hating. Lets stop :beatdeadhorse:


----------



## flywheel93

Not getting into a match with anyone but I think that Kevin posted that info on the wrong thread and once it was brought to his attention he removed it and put it on the other one. I think it would be great if both tracks could work together it can only make the rc community stronger around here. Just my .02.


----------



## Lugnutz

BadSign said:


> In order to keep my man-card privililages intact, I'm taking up the RCGT challenge for this Friday.


Due to this news, the vote on badSigns Man-Card privililages will be cancelled. " to fast for our track " geeez


----------



## Lugnutz

flywheel93 said:


> Not getting into a match with anyone but I think that Kevin posted that info on the wrong thread and once it was brought to his attention he removed it and put it on the other one. I think it would be great if both tracks could work together it can only make the rc community stronger around here. Just my .02.


A point Series with both tracks would be da bomb. Maybe one race per month at each track this fall. One on a Friday night and one on a Sunday. That would not be a conflict with the regular racing programs. Just a thought.


----------



## chadtastic

PDK RACING said:


> R/car is not a bunch of haters...lol most who run Big Rug do because of the size and versatility of layouts you can achieve from a much larger track. I know at r/car the Hobby is racing not hating. Lets stop :beatdeadhorse:


Dude stop being so sensitive, nobody is hating on anybody. Im only going by what I hear from the racers...

Sorry if im a little to abrasive for you but I like to say what I think and how I feel. If you cant handle that then dont read my posts...

Now back to your regularly scheduled program... LOL:thumbsup:


----------



## rockin_bob13

*Private Message*

The private message works very well to iron out differences. Keeps it "private".


----------



## Railroader

Let's talk racing!!!

I'll be out tomorrow with a Mini Cooper, F10, and VTA(just in case). I'll have Alsah with me and he'll will be racing his Mini Cooper.


----------



## Railroader

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Railroader, I may be interested in some F10 parts if they are still available so I can get back to racing my own F10.


You got it! I'll bring the parts I bought off Chuck (and the $50 I owe him :thumbsup: )


----------



## Kevin Cole

chadtastic said:


> Its just that all we hear over at Slots is how much R/CAR hates us:


Clearly hear-say...I consider Rich,Josh,and Big Tom my friends,so if there is an issue I'm sure it is outside RC and I'm not aware of it.

I made our 1st seasons schedule with the Slots schedule in mind so it would not interfere with their programs.

R/CAR is a christian based organization that is aimed at making RC better for children & adults in Indianapolis.

We certainly would not tarnish RC in Breech Grove,Ingall's, or at the Major Taylor Velodrome...it would just set Indy back a step in being the best RC city in the Midwest.

I've stepped up and played race director at two other local tracks this season when they've needed someone,and would do the same for Indy Slots if needed /asked. 

RC racing in Indy needs to be more about the children & hobbyist,and less about track vs track politics.

I would be more than happy to take part in a two track series this season.I'm all about great racing & good sportsmanship with the best group of guys you can find(Indy RC Racers).


----------



## chuck in indy

*Slots is for fun and good for the hobby*

No racers were harmed during this post.


----------



## chadtastic

The ice has been broken...

See, saying how you feel and getting reactions out of people isn't so bad. Now the doors are open for communication again...


----------



## Railroader

I am so looking forward to racing tomorrow. I hope the benches have been installed for post-race analysis and our Think Tank attempts to solve the problems of the world.


----------



## BadSign

I have the solution to all our problems. Hit Chuck. A lot. We'll all feel better about it. Except for Chuck.



Speaking of Off-Road, I've got an SC10 on the way soon...


----------



## BadSign

Lugnutz said:


> Due to this news, the vote on badSigns Man-Card privililages will be cancelled. " to fast for our track " geeez


Thanks, Most High Chieftan of Manly Evaluations. I was sweating that one.


----------



## chuck in indy

BadSign said:


> I have the solution to all our problems. Hit Chuck. A lot. We'll all feel better about it. Except for Chuck.
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of Off-Road, I've got an SC10 on the way soon...


Oh my aching Schumacher! Gonna need a dent puller and some bondo over here. Rrrrrrrrr, scrrrreeeeeech! Now thats gonna leave a mark.


----------



## THE READER

Kevin Cole , You Have Pm


----------



## chadtastic

*Why did you erase your post???*

??????????


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here are the Race results for Friday 07/02/2010

HPI F10 (Silvercan) - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....32...5m00.333..*Tom Johnson*
....2....2....30...5m03.892..Doug James
....3....3....05...2m14.681..Brian Vanderveen

HPI RCGT - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....47...7m08.120..*Bob Yelle*
....2....2....44...7m01.489..Brian Vanderveen

Mini Cooper - C Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....3....22...5m11.330..*Ellie Vanderveen(Bump to B)*
....2....2....21...5m07.681..Ben James
....3....1....21...5m07.468..ALsah Mehn

Mini Cooper - B Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....2....25...5m08.664..*Stroker Ace (Bump to A)*
....2....4....23...5m01.338..Ellie Vanderveen
....3....3....19...5m10.636..Mike Vaught
....4....1....18...5m20.042..Unknown Novice (as listed on results)

Mini Cooper - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....5....30...5m01.340..*Chuck Ray*
....2....1....29...5m03.084..Bob Cordell
....3....3....29...5m05.227..Tom Johnson
....4....2....29...5m07.304..Brian Smith
....5....6....28...5m06.192..Brian Vanderveen
....6....4....26...4m47.332..Doug James
....7....7....05...1m09.832..Stoker Ace

Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....57...8m02.870..*Greg Cobb (Novak 21.5)*
....2....2....57...8m05.187..Bob Cordell (Novak 21.5)
....3....4....54...8m06.669..Chuck Ray (Novak 25.5)
....4....3....53...8m06.832..Bob Yelle (Novak 25.5)


----------



## Lugnutz

Indyrc Racer, PM


----------



## Railroader

Ellie was on FIRE last night.

And a great night of very close Cooper racing. So much fun!!!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Quick recap of racing.

Tom Johnson has been the unstoppable force in HPI F10 and took the win. Doug James came in 2nd (and had TQ after round 1). Brian Vanderveen had a mechanical issue in the main. In other HPI F10 news, Tom Johnson acquired a spare F10 and was able to get Brian Smith the parts he needed to get his F10 back on track soon.

In RCGT Bob Yelle drove the "Cobb Special" to a victory. Brian Vanderveen was having a tire/body rub issue that slowed him down a few laps, but did earn his man card for the night. Chuck Ray decided not to be "that guy" by not running RCGT as his 3rd class (or did Chuck lose his man card in his Danica bet with MDB?)

Mini Coopers saw a few new racers continue to improve their cars.
- In the C Main all drivers led at least 1 lap in the race. Ellie Vanderveen was able to overcome electrical issues to take the main and bump to B
- In the B Main Ellie was able to mount a charge, but her electrical problems caught up with her causing her to lose at least 2 laps "in the pits". New racer "Stoker Ace" drove a consistent race to earn the bump to A
- In the A main, there were at least 3 different leaders. Unforced errors kept things interesting the entire race. Chuck Ray took the win by running the most consistent laps. Bob Cordell had the fast car of the night, but an untimely roll late in the race dropped him back to 2nd. Tom Johnson rounded out the top 3 by also driving a consistent race.

VTA main turned into a race within a race. Top 2 cars were running 21.5 and both lead during the race. Greg was able to take advantage of Bob C's minor mistakes to take the win. Chuck Ray broke a cvd pin late in the race, but was able to hold on for a 3rd place finish running a 25.5. Bob Yelle picked up an on throttle push in the main, but was able to turn almost identical laps times to Chuck Ray.


----------



## Lugnutz

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Quick recap of racing.
> 
> 
> 
> In RCGT Bob Yelle drove the "Cobb Special" to a victory. Brian Vanderveen was having a tire/body rub issue that slowed him down a few laps, but did earn his man card for the night. Chuck Ray decided not to be "that guy" by not running RCGT as his 3rd class *(or did Chuck lose his man card in his Danica bet with MDB?)*:freak::lol::lol:


Nice job Bob. I think I call "BS", take my car, TQ and win the main first time out.


----------



## THE READER

Lugnutz said:


> Nice job Bob. I think I call "BS", take my car, TQ and win the main first time out.


thanks Greg, i must admit it was a lot of fun driving that rcgt:


----------



## BadSign

Railroader said:


> Ellie was on FIRE last night.





IndyRC_Racer said:


> (or did Chuck lose his man card in his Danica bet with MDB?)





THE READER said:


> thanks Greg, i must admit it was a lot of fun driving that rcgt:


Ellie was thrilled after last night. I told her if she keeps it up, she'll get moved out of novice. She's not happy about that. (Neither am I, I don't want her beating me.) Now she wants to drive my F1 car.

Chuck's man card revocation was the result of _convenient _forgetfullness.

Thanks to Gregg and Bob for the RCGT experience, it was fun.


----------



## rockin_bob13

*Equipment*

Please, get some equipment in that car that, for the most part, doesn't fail. She looked like she was having so much fun out there, intense, trying to do well. Whatever part is failing, tell us what you need to make it better. I am willing to donate whatever is wrong with the car, if I have it, and I'm sure if I don't, I bet theres some in line behind me.

She tries real hard. It's cool.


----------



## THE READER

rockin_bob13 said:


> Please, get some equipment in that car that, for the most part, doesn't fail. She looked like she was having so much fun out there, intense, trying to do well. Whatever part is failing, tell us what you need to make it better. I am willing to donate whatever is wrong with the car, if I have it, and I'm sure if I don't, I bet theres some in line behind me.
> 
> She tries real hard. It's cool.


Im standing behind you Bob


----------



## rockin_bob13

I had a good time. Clean racing in the Main. I see what you guys are talkin' about.


----------



## BadSign

rockin_bob13 said:


> Please, get some equipment in that car that, for the most part, doesn't fail. She looked like she was having so much fun out there, intense, trying to do well. Whatever part is failing, tell us what you need to make it better. I am willing to donate whatever is wrong with the car, if I have it, and I'm sure if I don't, I bet theres some in line behind me.
> 
> She tries real hard. It's cool.





THE READER said:


> Im standing behind you Bob


Thanks guys, I know she appreciates the cheering section. If you think she's focused at the track, you should see her playing ball. She is one intense little girl.

I think I can convince Mom to up the budget for a month- she loves that I take all 3 of the kids racing.


----------



## drhodes1989

Guys I have an HPI Formula Ten roller for sale box stock only ran 4 times over on the "big rug" with 2 Orion 2400 lipos for $110. Pics available upon request and I only live a hour from Indy so a meet up can also be arranged to save on shipping. Email me at [email protected] if interested. Trying to raise funds to put a wgt together sp this has to go.
Thanks,
Don


----------



## THE READER

INDY RC RACER-- you have pm


----------



## JonnySocko

What are the Indy rules for F10 besides silver can motor and rubber tires?


----------



## JonnySocko

Wow! Can I kill a thread or what?


----------



## drhodes1989

New price on the HPI F10 with lipos. $110 if we arrange a drop off.


----------



## Railroader

JonnySocko said:


> What are the Indy rules for F10 besides silver can motor and rubber tires?


Completely stock kit setup, no hop-ups of any kind
TCS legal Johnson Silver Can motor (2010 TCS rules)
Plastic bushings
Any servo
Any radio
Novak XRS ESC or stock Tamiya ESC that comes with the mini cooper kits
Any Rubber tire made for a formula 1 style car
Battery: Up to 4200 mAH NiMH factory stick or hard case lipo up to 20C 3200 mAh
No modifications to the basic kit of any kind.
Gear diff only, no ball diffs. Kit spur gears only.


----------



## JonnySocko

Railroader said:


> Completely stock kit setup, no hop-ups of any kind
> TCS legal Johnson Silver Can motor (2010 TCS rules)
> Plastic bushings
> Any servo
> Any radio
> Novak XRS ESC or stock Tamiya ESC that comes with the mini cooper kits
> Any Rubber tire made for a formula 1 style car
> Battery: Up to 4200 mAH NiMH factory stick or hard case lipo up to 20C 3200 mAh
> No modifications to the basic kit of any kind.
> Gear diff only, no ball diffs. Kit spur gears only.


Thanks!


----------



## Railroader

Anytime.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

*On-Road Racing at Indy Slots Friday 07/16/2010*​*BUILT BY CRC CLIK-TRAK BARRIERS!!*​
Current Classes include....
*Mini Coopers, VTA, HPI F10, and more...*​
*Racing starts at 7pm. Please call in your entry if running late.*

On-road practice every Thursday evening!!

Indy Slots Inc 
317-787-7568 
5135 S Emerson Ave, 
Indianapolis, IN 46237
(http://www.mapquest.com/maps?address=5135+S+Emerson+Ave,+&zipcode=46237)​
Projected roll call for Friday 07/16/2010.

*F1/Indycar/HPI F10*
Projected 3+ (3 HPI last week)

*Mini Coopers*
Projected 7+ (12 last week (including 5 novice))

*RCGT:*
Projected ? (3 last week)

*VTA:*
Projected 4+ (4 last week)
[/SIZE]


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Going to roll out the HPI F10 tonight and will bring the VTA as well.


----------



## smokefan

I will be down for vta and maybe Kyle as well. 
Indy you have a PM


----------



## smokefan

Don't know if anyone is interested but I have a M8 with a rx and 3 sets of crystals for sale and a JR XS3 with 2 rx for sale will have them both with us tonight.


----------



## vtxjosh

Follow this to youtube and turn the video quality all the way up.


----------



## BadSign

Wow, I got double coverage- my taped up transmitter and a slo-mo crash on the main straight!!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here are the Race results for Friday 07/16/2010

HPI F10 (Silvercan) - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
3 cars practiced

HPI RCGT - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
2 cars practiced

Mini Cooper - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....31...5m01.083..*Doug James*
....2....2....31...5m03.417..Steve Larracey
....3....3....19...5m04.552..Mike Vaught
....4....4....xx...xmxx.xxx..Ben James (DNS/mechanical??)

Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....1....56...8m03.389..*Greg Cobb (Novak 21.5)*
....2....4....56...8m04.931..Brian Smith (Novak 21.5)
....3....3....54...8m08.004..Bob Yelle (Novak 25.5)
....4....6....48...7m19.538..Kyle Barton (Novak 21.5)
....5....5....46...8m04.436..Mark Borem (Novak 21.5)
....6....2....41...8m08.433..Chuck Ray (Novak 25.5)
....7....7....22...4m13.350..Jerry Barton (Novak 21.5)


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Well the list of racers with Novak 25.5 motors continues to grow in preparation for the USVTA rules changes in September. Here is a partial list of the racers who have/will soon make the switch to Novak 25.5 motors.

Bob Yelle - been racing 25.5 motor for several weeks
Chuck Ray - been racing 25.5 motor for several weeks
Jerry Barton - 25.5 motor is ready for next race
Kyle Barton - 25.5 motor is ready for next race
Mark Borem - just received Havok/25.5 SS combo
Fred Schwomeyer - has ordered 25.5
Brian Smith - (07/26/10 eta) for 25.5 stator for Novak Ballistic motor & 6" sensor harness.

----------

I decided to replace the current 17.5 stator in my Novak Ballistic motor to save a few dollars. Here is a breakdown of the cost of my order:
$34.99 USD - Ballistic 25.5 Stator
$06.49 USD - 6" brushless sensor wire (optional - I wanted a shorter sensor wire)
$07.65 USD - shipping & handling
-----------
$49.14 USD - total cost of my shipment


----------



## smokefan

Brian, Kyle and my 25.5 are now in the cars


----------



## chuck in indy

Nevermind


----------



## chuck in indy

Nevermind


----------



## chadtastic

Ok guys it official the slot car tracks are going by, by to make room for a bigger, better carpet track. We are going from 35 x 60, to 45 x 70 with brand new CRC ozite. We are also turning the track the other way to eliminate the pole. We also have RC scoring pro on the way as we speak. This should bring Slots up to par with some of the best tracks around...

Look for the changes to take place in late August, just in time for fall season to start...


----------



## vtxjosh

chadtastic said:


> Ok guys it official the slot car tracks are going by, by to make room for a bigger, better carpet track. We are going from 35 x 60, to 45 x 70 with brand new CRC ozite. We are also turning the track the other way to eliminate the pole. We also have RC scoring pro on the way as we speak. This should bring Slots up to par with some of the best tracks around...
> 
> Look for the changes to take place in late August, just in time for fall season to start...


What the man said. We really wanna thank you guys for all of your past and future support guys. Since the transition we have had numerous meetings about the future of Indy Slots. It is our goal to make our facility World class for all of us to enjoy! We are taking a pretty good gamble by doing away with the slot track(s) at least the tri-oval because it has been a pretty steady source of income for "Slots" over the past several years. Please continue to support us like you have been by purchasing your rc vehicles & parts from our hobby store so we can keep making changes to move the business in the right direction. This is just one of many changes to come to make the place better for all of us racers! 

Oh, and don't forget about the free race the last Friday of the month. If you haven't raced at "Slots" in a while please come on this night and see the steps we are taking to try and get the on-road program strong again. The on-road program is a major reason why we are making the improvements to the carpet track. So please come and enjoy yourselves!:thumbsup:


----------



## BadSign

All I can say is wow. And thank you. In the 20+ years I've been racing, I've never felt this good about a track before. Keep up the good work, fellas.


----------



## KyleJ

I haven't made it down there in a while. Sounds like the changes are going to be great. Is the on-road program still only going to run on Fridays?


----------



## THE READER

Awesome!!!!


----------



## chadtastic

KyleJ said:


> I haven't made it down there in a while. Sounds like the changes are going to be great. Is the on-road program still only going to run on Fridays?


We dont have the demand for starting another day of onroad racing, however we do have open practice for onroad guys on Thursday. It would be cool if you guys would set up the track you want to run on Thursdays that your going to race on Friday... 

If we do get enough interest for another night, we want to be careful that we dont step on the toes of the other local track. We think it is good for our racers to have options, plus we are int hopes that we can have some kind of point series. Oval or onroad...


----------



## Kevin Cole

Thanks Chad...and I'm sure we'll get together with some great racing at both tracks.


----------



## Railroader

chadtastic said:


> ... would be cool if you guys would set up the track you want to run on Thursdays that your going to race on Friday...


I'll try to drop by tomorrow with the kids and put a layout down. Same hours? 5-10p?


----------



## tractionroller

Railroader said:


> I'll try to drop by tomorrow with the kids and put a layout down. Same hours? 5-10p?


Yes sir.


----------



## smokefan

Cool news guys!! Kyle and I will try to race when our schedules permit Fri racing.


----------



## chuck in indy

If anyone is interested I'll have the car for the new class I'm trying to create. Basically it's a touring car class similar to VTA only a smidge slower, cheaper and using pre 1965 American Hot Rod bodies! I'm calling it Indy RC Bombers (IRCB)! Stop by my pit and check it out if your interested. I'll have a hard copy of the rules to look at.


----------



## PDK RACING

Chuck in indy u have yourself a little pm from me.. That class sounds kinda cool. The 40s merc would be cool to race around with a sweet flame job. You should post rules.:wave:


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I ordered my 25.5 from Novak on Monday, but the order didn't ship until Tuesday with a Monday the 26th ETA. Last UPS scan shows it in Hodgkins, IL (wherever that is). I used Novak's online order system and UPS ground was the only option. Not sure if you they will let you upcharge to overnight shipping if you talk to a human. 

I should be there tonight with my Cooper and F10. I'll have my VTA, but will probably wait until next week to run it with the 25.5 Ballistic motor.

----------

*On-Road Racing at Indy Slots Friday 07/23/2010*​*BUILT BY CRC CLIK-TRAK BARRIERS!!*​
Current Classes include....
*Mini Coopers, VTA, HPI F10, and more...*​
*Racing starts at 7pm. Please call in your entry if running late.*

On-road practice every Thursday evening!!

Indy Slots Inc 
317-787-7568 
5135 S Emerson Ave, 
Indianapolis, IN 46237
(http://www.mapquest.com/maps?address=5135+S+Emerson+Ave,+&zipcode=46237)​


----------



## PDK RACING

Chadtastic u have pm


----------



## chadtastic

PM back at ya PDK...


----------



## Railroader

GREAT night of racing! 

Turn out was a little light, I suspect it was because of the heat wave. The guys had the A/C set to a very nice temperature inside the track and shop area.

The new scoring system is very nice. I love the lap time audible announcing during practice times. Helped me get a feel for how changes in my drive line affected my lap times. Great feedback.

Unfortunately my arch-nemesis Doug James beat me tonight in Mini Coopers. Vengeance will be mine next week for the free racing on Driver Appreciation Night. The guys have some awesome plans for the place, I am very happy with the advances they have already made, but the new stuff coming down the line is going to make racing at Indy Slots top notch.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

My race strategy was all for naught in the Mini Cooper main last night. Doug and Tom bumped a bit at the start which set Doug back a bit. Tom clipped a corner early in the main and I was able to build a decent lead. At this point I focused on clean wide lines to avoid any contact induced rolls (if you've seen me race Mini - you've seen me clip a corner and roll way too many times). 

Doug and Tom were battling for second most of the race, but Doug had a fast car and finally got by Tom late in the main. I could see Doug closing the gap and started to "look in the mirrors". Unfortunately I made a few mistakes which Doug quickly capitalized on. With Doug now on my rear bumper, I succumbed to the pressure and clipped another corner with a few laps to go. Doug wasted no time racing past me to take the lead and the win.

Great come from behind win for Doug last night!!


----------



## chadtastic

Just a little update on how Brian V. did on his first SC race. He started the day of with conservative run getting the feel for his truck and the track. He qualified good enough to run with the top qualifiers in the second round finishing third. Then in the a main he was having a pretty good showing till he broke something... 

Just wanted to say good first outing Brian hope to see you on the dirt again soon...


----------



## BadSign

Lots of fun and good racing!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here are the Race results for Friday 07/23/2010

HPI F10 (Silvercan) - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
3 cars practiced

HPI RCGT - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
2 cars practiced

Mini Cooper - B Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....2....22...5m02.629..*Alsa Mehn*
....2....6....21...5m04.262..Mike Vaught
....3....5....21...5m09.783..Ben James
....4....1....18...5m01.663..Musu Scott
....5....4....10...3m38.469..Jared Parks
....6....3....10...5m15.543..Nate Gilles

Mini Cooper - A Main
Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....2....41...7m04.572..*Doug James*
....2....3....41...7m04.791..Brian Smith
....3....1....41...7m07.524..Tom Johnson
....4....4....31...6m14.896..Travis Hogan

Pos.Car..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....3....56...8m06.099..*Chuck Ray (Novak 25.5)*
....2....1....56...8m06.116..Greg Cobb (Novak 21.5)
....3....2....56...8m07.953..Bob Yelle (Novak 25.5)


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I didn't realize how close the VTA results were until I posted the results. All the drivers had big smiles after the main.

Can't wait for racing this Friday. Remember that this Friday July 30, 2010 is a *FREE NIGHT OF RACING!!*


----------



## THE READER

friday night will be a free race night. --so if we get a good turn out on vta, how about the guys that have there 25.5 motors run there own 25.5 vta class.--- because I (DOUBT) that all the vta 21.5 guys will be willing to tuning down there 21.5 motors-- just a thought


----------



## chadtastic

Not a bad idea. We will just have to see what kinda turnout we get..

Hope to see everyone on Friday...


----------



## chuck in indy

THE READER said:


> friday night will be a free race night. --so if we get a good turn out on vta, how about the guys that have there 25.5 motors run there own 25.5 vta class.--- because I (DOUBT) that all the vta 21.5 guys will be willing to tuning down there 21.5 motors-- just a thought


I'll second that motion.


----------



## jtsbell

Badsign ygpm


----------



## apesheet68

Im happy with the way things went for my first mini cooper race , thanks to everyone that helped me try to dial it in. it was my own fault for not being able to finish the main . cant wait till friday.:thumbsup:


----------



## outlander5

THE READER said:


> friday night will be a free race night. --so if we get a good turn out on vta, how about the guys that have there 25.5 motors run there own 25.5 vta class.--- because I (DOUBT) that all the vta 21.5 guys will be willing to tuning down there 21.5 motors-- just a thought


since i can't drive anyway i doubt you would notice if i ran a 21.5, if i can make it i will try and beat those evil 25.5s:tongue:


----------



## Railroader

Hey Chuck, I should have a car ready to run this Friday. Even if there's only two of us, perhaps we could talk the Race Director into giving us a heat to run an exhibition of the class.


----------



## Crptracer

Whats all this hub bub I have been hearing about the carpet being replaced and the track getting turned at the end of august? is it true...is it true?....


----------



## Crptracer

WOW railroader is coming dangerously close to over taking me in leading poster on this thread.....I would gladly be second behind you sir....just not yet...HEHEHE


----------



## Railroader

Crptracer said:


> Whats all this hub bub I have been hearing about the carpet being replaced and the track getting turned at the end of august? is it true...is it true?....


True.


----------



## Railroader

Crptracer said:


> WOW railroader is coming dangerously close to over taking me in leading poster on this thread.....I would gladly be second behind you sir....just not yet...HEHEHE


Not if I reply to your every post.


----------



## Railroader

... And then add another of my own.


----------



## chuck in indy

Railroader said:


> Hey Chuck, I should have a car ready to run this Friday. Even if there's only two of us, perhaps we could talk the Race Director into giving us a heat to run an exhibition of the class.


Bobby is going to run the 51' Mercury Grape Fink I had up there Friday night. I'm working on a 55' Coca-Cola Chevy so we should have three.


----------



## BadSign

Crptracer said:


> WOW railroader is coming dangerously close to over taking me in leading poster on this thread.....I would gladly be second behind you sir....just not yet...HEHEHE


Who is this guy?


----------



## THE READER

chuck in indy said:


> Bobby is going to run the 51' Mercury Grape Fink I had up there Friday night. I'm working on a 55' Coca-Cola Chevy so we should have three.


Chuck , you should put out there the specs for this class so if anyone wants to build one --- will know how


----------



## BadSign

jtsbell said:


> Badsign ygpm


Sent one back...:thumbsup:


----------



## chadtastic

Its very true. We are getting rid of all the slot car tracks, expanding the carpet track and rearranging some things in hope of growing the carpet racing at Slots. Weve already purchased R/C scoring pro and have acquired a new PC to run it on ( Thanks Josh and Misty ) When we rearrange the track the loop and the race director will be moved also...

Anyway expect some pretty big changes to come this fall...


----------



## Railroader

chuck in indy said:


> Bobby is going to run the 51' Mercury Grape Fink I had up there Friday night. I'm working on a 55' Coca-Cola Chevy so we should have three.


Can you post the list of legal bodies, or is any pre-'65 muscle/bomber body legal? My Doc Hudson body already has two sets of holes drilled into it and I don't want to add a third set of holes. I'd rather get a new body and run it.


----------



## Railroader

Would this body be legal?

'64 Impala - http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXDG75&P=0










(if so, then "dibs")


----------



## THE READER

Railroader said:


> Would this body be legal?
> 
> '64 Impala - http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXDG75&P=0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (if so, then "dibs")


that 64 impala looks very cool!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Railroader

Went ahead and poked new holes in the Doc Hudson body*. Doesn't look too bad, but I did have to also open up the wheel wells a bit as the wheel base was a bit different from the pan car it was sitting on. I also had to ditch the Tamiya TA-05r bumper because it interfered with the from of the body. Probably put a harder 3rd party bumper on there anyway. FDR is exactly at 6.0, and it feels pretty fast.


*I'll still get the Impala body if it is approved by the Governing Body of the Class.


----------



## THE READER

hey smokefan are you and kyle coming out to slots friday night?-- we need a few more 25.5 vta ( its free)


----------



## MicroRacerM18

I'm going to go and work on my VTA so it will be ready for Friday. It still has a 21.5 but I can dial that back if I can get someone to work with me on that.

Looking forward to Friday!


----------



## THE READER

MicroRacerM18 said:


> I'm going to go and work on my VTA so it will be ready for Friday. It still has a 21.5 but I can dial that back if I can get someone to work with me on that.
> 
> Looking forward to Friday!


Steve , i think the way Greg BEEN DOING IT . IS SET YOUR TH EPA---. IF IT GOES TO 120 FULL TH THEN SET IT AT 100 -- IF IT GOES UP TO A 100 FULL TH THEN SET IT AT 80---. THATS BEEN MAKING THE TWO DIFF MOTORS CLOSE TO THE SAME:wave:


----------



## smokefan

THE READER said:


> hey smokefan are you and kyle coming out to slots friday night?-- we need a few more 25.5 vta ( its free)


Going to try if I can get off work soon enough. BTW what is a good starting point on gearing for the 25.5 for slots


----------



## THE READER

smokefan said:


> Going to try if I can get off work soon enough. BTW what is a good starting point on gearing for the 25.5 for slots


START AROUND 4.1 THEN WATCH YOUR MOTOR TEMP, TILL YOU FIND YOUR SWEET SPOT


----------



## Railroader

Is it Friday yet?

I'll have three kids with me racing Mini Coopers, possibly another friends racing in the novice class.

I plan on running two classes. Probably Bombers, F10 or Mini Coooooooopers.


----------



## chuck in indy

Railroader said:


> Would this body be legal?
> 
> '64 Impala - http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXDG75&P=0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (if so, then "dibs")



Looks cool and is one I need to add to list. Keep em coming. I think the cut off point will be 1964 since Pony cars started around or a little before 65. Rules will be posted by end of today.


----------



## chuck in indy

*Bombers Rules USRCB*

Attached are the rules for the Bomber class. All you need is Adobe Reader to open!

Looks like we might have 3 or 4 on the unofficial launch Friday night! I'm thinking the official rollout should be Halloween?

Thanks for all the positive feedback. Hopefully this can take off and we can send it Nationwide! We are the USRCB Indy Chapter!

Chuck (the Prez)
07.28.10


----------



## Railroader

chuck in indy said:


> Looks cool and is one I need to add to list. Keep em coming. I think the cut off point will be 1964 since Pony cars started around or a little before 65. Rules will be posted by end of today.


Sweet. As I said before: "Dibs"!


----------



## THE READER

chuck in indy said:


> Attached are the rules for the Bomber class. All you need is Adobe Reader to open!
> 
> Looks like we might have 3 or 4 on the unofficial launch Friday night! I'm thinking the official rollout should be Halloween?
> 
> Thanks for all the positive feedback. Hopefully this can take off and we can send it Nationwide! We are the USRCB Indy Chapter!
> 
> Chuck (the Prez)
> 07.28.10


huumm!!! i like the way the rules read. this could be a very competitive class .
ill watch and see friday , then maybe i have enough stuff to make one. 
good one chuck!!:thumbsup:


----------



## nitro963

chuck in indy said:


> Attached are the rules for the Bomber class. All you need is Adobe Reader to open!
> 
> Looks like we might have 3 or 4 on the unofficial launch Friday night! I'm thinking the official rollout should be Halloween?
> 
> Thanks for all the positive feedback. Hopefully this can take off and we can send it Nationwide! We are the USRCB Indy Chapter!
> 
> Chuck (the Prez)
> 07.28.10


Are nihm/nicad battery packs going to be legal? Dont have any lipo equipment, but I would like to run this class.


----------



## Railroader

Just a reminder everyone, tomorrow is *FREE RACING* for Customer Appreciation Day at Indy Slots!!!


----------



## chuck in indy

nitro963 said:


> Are nihm/nicad battery packs going to be legal? Dont have any lipo equipment, but I would like to run this class.


No, just any ROAR approved 2-cell Lipo up to 5000mah with a maximum of 40c but if you would like to run a week and then show up the next with the right stuff I'd be fine with that. I want everyone to be able to look at those chassis and go "they've got what I've got so I need to get more track time or run cleaner".

You can grab a 2 cell lipo up to 5000mah / 40c from $35 to $85 at a hobbyshop or online. Couple options below...

http://www.venom-group.com/itemdesc.asp?ic=15080

https://www.ssl-stormerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/seekpart.pl?src=ns&pn=VEN15080

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXTCE1&P=ML

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXUUE4&P=7


----------



## nitro963

chuck in indy said:


> No, just any ROAR approved 2-cell Lipo up to 5000mah with a maximum of 40c but if you would like to run a week and then show up the next with the right stuff I'd be fine with that. I want everyone to be able to look at those chassis and go "they've got what I've got so I need to get more track time or run cleaner".
> 
> You can grab a 2 cell lipo up to 5000mah / 40c from $35 to $85 at a hobbyshop or online. Couple options below...
> 
> 
> 
> Guess that counts me out dont have the extra cash to by 3 batteries and a new charger. I was hoping since low cost was part of the reason for this class that standard batteries would be an option. thanks for the reply


----------



## Railroader

nitro963 said:


> Guess that counts me out dont have the extra cash to by 3 batteries and a new charger. I was hoping since low cost was part of the reason for this class that standard batteries would be an option. thanks for the reply


Lipos are *far* cheaper in the long run. You only need one battery, NOT three. A good Lipo Charger is only $60 and a battery can be had for $40. Lipos are the standard battery these days.


----------



## BadSign

nitro963 said:


> Guess that counts me out dont have the extra cash to by 3 batteries and a new charger. I was hoping since low cost was part of the reason for this class that standard batteries would be an option. thanks for the reply


If you've never run LiPo before it's a huge leap in technology- and the biggest difference over NiMH is that you only need 1 battery. Charge it up as much as you need in a day, it won't hurt the the battery.

Also, there's a lot of guys at Slots with more than 1 charger, and many are happy to charge a battery for you.


----------



## BadSign

PM for ya, Chuckster...


----------



## chuck in indy

nitro963 said:


> chuck in indy said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, just any ROAR approved 2-cell Lipo up to 5000mah with a maximum of 40c but if you would like to run a week and then show up the next with the right stuff I'd be fine with that. I want everyone to be able to look at those chassis and go "they've got what I've got so I need to get more track time or run cleaner".
> 
> You can grab a 2 cell lipo up to 5000mah / 40c from $35 to $85 at a hobbyshop or online. Couple options below...
> 
> 
> 
> Guess that counts me out dont have the extra cash to by 3 batteries and a new charger. I was hoping since low cost was part of the reason for this class that standard batteries would be an option. thanks for the reply
> 
> 
> 
> Come run what you've got one time and then decide to jump on board or not. Can't hurt to dip your toe in the bomber?
Click to expand...


----------



## THE READER

ok !!! i got my bomber built, just waiting on my 1964 chev impala to get here


----------



## chadtastic

We had a great night of onroad action tonight. Big thanks to all the guys that showed up. We had 31 entries tonight and we also introduced a new class to Indy Slots. The bomber class. Looking pretty cool chuck... 

Hope to see everyone again next week...


----------



## Railroader

Great night racing the Bombers. The class is so much fun. I couldn't see any car was any faster than any other car, we all seemed very equal. It was ALL about the driving. I just need to hit that good line more consistently.

I don't want to talk about my Mini Cooper racing...


----------



## chuck in indy

*You dropped the Bomb on me!*

Thanks to Tom, Cory, Greg and Bobby for running the Bombers tonight. All in all everyone has been supportive and feel like the rules have been pretty much nailed. I've posted them again for anyone interested and remember, it would be fun to run these on oval as well! I've amended one thing per suggestions... Numbers on the roof are optional but you need to have numbers on the doors like a real race car. Other than that this can be a solid class with solidarity. I've spoken to the race director and these are the rules and will be enforced like any other class ran at slots and hopefully elsewhere.

Tom, I grabbed a used TT01 up stairs at Slots to fiddle with and make a Bomber. I'll try to put it together and test and maybe race next Friday.

Is it Friday yet? Vrrroooooommmmm!


----------



## chuck in indy

*Bomber Ride*

Bomber 71.

This is the McCallister Ford Bomber Body.


----------



## chadtastic

Yeah I know. Its 2 something and I have to be back at Slots in the morning to prep the dirt track for racing but I have to say it was a pleasure tonight to be able to direct the races for you guys. I hope we can grow the onroad classes to where they were a year or so ago...

Thanks for your support...

Chad


----------



## trerc

The bomber class sounds pretty cool. :thumbsup:


----------



## Railroader

I am going to set up a second bomber for me to drive and will loan out the one I was driving last night. I already have all of the electronics, so all I will need is a chassis and body costing about $170. I am going to run one of the Tamiya TT-01r Type E chassis kits.

If I had to start from scratch It would be about ~$440

Tamiya TT-01r Type E Chassis $143
Motor $18
ESC $50
Tires $40
Body+paint $25+$5
LiPo Battery+charger $35+$24
2.4GHz DSM Radio+servo $100


----------



## Railroader

Any of you hardcore VTA drivers save your old beat up tires? They'd be perfect for the bomber class. If you have a set (or two) I'll buy them from you (if the price is right of course).


----------



## Railroader

3rd post in a row!!!

Doug J. posted a video of the 2nd Bomber heat on youtube.

Enjoy:


----------



## train5171

Those cars look great. I am a SC dirt guy and I now have to buy a chassis to put a bomber together. Any advice as to what chassis to get, I already have the electronics and lipo's.

Thanks
Brian


----------



## Lugnutz

Thanks to the Indy Slots people for the free night of racing. Thanks to Chuck Ray for the loaner Bomber car to run, that was a fun class to run, its all about set-up and driving.


----------



## MicroRacerM18

Friday was fun, I had a great time. I want to say thinks to Chad and the group for putting on a great program and for the Appreciation Night. I am looking forward to the improvements that are coming to the track.

Cooper racing was fun, had a great time even if I did come in 3rd. It was good to be back on the track with my VTA car. I still need to find some speed.

I want to say sorry for slowing things down Friday. Running back to back heats and having a radio that is dropping memory channels is frustrating.

I won't be there this next week, but will be back after that.


----------



## MicroRacerM18

Looking for ideas.

I have searched on the web for info and have found that HPI RS Pro 4 differential gears and outdrives fit the T-spec. What I can't find are the RS 4 gears and outdrives.

Any ideas where to look or does anyone have any laying around, new or used.

If I can get new gears I may have a chassis for the bomber class. Otherwise I have to ressurect my old TC3.


----------



## rwhitaker04

i have my vintage trans am tt-01 roller id let go for 100...has ball bearings, threaded shocks, graphite center brace, sway bars, vta wheels and tires...i also have all my lipos, 2 mini coopers, 2 duratrax ice chargers, 1 team checkpoint power supply, spektrum dx2s radio, tons of spare parts..i am quiting...need to sell this stuff baby on way..


----------



## chadtastic

rwhitaker04 said:


> i have my vintage trans am tt-01 roller id let go for 100...has ball bearings, threaded shocks, graphite center brace, sway bars, vta wheels and tires...i also have all my lipos, 2 mini coopers, 2 duratrax ice chargers, 1 team checkpoint power supply, spektrum dx2s radio, tons of spare parts..i am quiting...need to sell this stuff baby on way..


Slots might be willing to make an offer on your stuff...


----------



## rwhitaker04

what do i gotta do chad...just bring it all up there...and do u know what usually they give for used stuff...


----------



## Railroader

MicroRacerM18 said:


> Looking for ideas.
> 
> I have searched on the web for info and have found that HPI RS Pro 4 differential gears and outdrives fit the T-spec. What I can't find are the RS 4 gears and outdrives.
> 
> Any ideas where to look or does anyone have any laying around, new or used.
> 
> If I can get new gears I may have a chassis for the bomber class. Otherwise I have to ressurect my old TC3.


The TC3 would be better in my opinion. I think the parts for the T-Spec would cost more than the whole chassis would be worth.


----------



## Railroader

rwhitaker04 said:


> i have my vintage trans am tt-01 roller id let go for 100...has ball bearings, threaded shocks, graphite center brace, sway bars, vta wheels and tires...


This is a pretty good deal depending on condition. 

Do you have the spare spur gears, particularly the 58t gear? That spur with a 25t pinion gets the TT-01 to a FDR of 6.03, which is right on the money for this class. The TT-01 runs .6 metric gears. HPI sells gears in this pitch as well.


----------



## THE READER

Railroader said:


> The TC3 would be better in my opinion. I think the parts for the T-Spec would cost more than the whole chassis would be worth.


THE TC3 HAS A BIG PROBLEM WITH MOUNTING THE MOTOR,. ---THE HOLE IN THE MOTOR BRAKET IS TO SMALL TO FIT THE TAMIYA 540 MOTOR. .
YOU HAVE TO DRILL IT TO A MUCH LARGER HOLE , AND YOULL FIND THAT YOUR JUST ABOUT TO RUN OUT OF MATERIEL BY THE TIME YOU GET THE MOTOR HOLE BIG ENOUGH.I GOT MINE DONE.-- ITS A PAIN


----------



## rwhitaker04

i have a 55t spur spare gear but all my pinions are like i think 26-29 or something...


----------



## THE READER

You Have To Open The Hole To A---- 1/2 In Dia


----------



## Railroader

rwhitaker04 said:


> i have a 55t spur spare gear but all my pinions are like i think 26-29 or something...


The 55t won't work with the bomber class, the FDR would be too low.


----------



## Railroader

THE READER said:


> THE TC3 HAS A BIG PROBLEM WITH MOUNTING THE MOTOR,. ---THE HOLE IN THE MOTOR BRAKET IS TO SMALL TO FIT THE TAMIYA 540 MOTOR. .
> YOU HAVE TO DRILL IT TO A MUCH LARGER HOLE , AND YOULL FIND THAT YOUR JUST ABOUT TO RUN OUT OF MATERIEL BY THE TIME YOU GET THE MOTOR HOLE BIG ENOUGH.I GOT MINE DONE.-- ITS A PAIN





THE READER said:


> You Have To Open The Hole To A---- 1/2 In Dia


I did not know that.

Corey did have some issues with his TC5 gearing because of the bushing on the silver can motor. He had to go with a smaller spur than he expected. A 90t spur wouldn't allow a large enough pinion to fit. I think he went with a 80t spur and 26t pinion.


----------



## Scott04C5

I got a TT01 I think I might have to make it a bomber and start running some on road again.


----------



## Railroader

Scott04C5 said:


> I got a TT01 I think I might have to make it a bomber and start running some on road again.


Awesome! It will be fun to run with you again Scott.


----------



## rwhitaker04

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=299372


----------



## THE READER

I have a question for the priz!!--- i just got my 1964 impala bomber, and the rules says to cut at the body @ the body line , well this car has a rear bubble tear drop fender skirt. --do i open the wheel well to match the wheel size, or leave the skirt on?


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here are the Race results for Friday *07/30/2010*


HPI RCGT - A Main
Pos..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....55...7m03.991..*Greg Cobb*
....2....55...7m05.916..Steve Martin
....3....05...0m34.469..Bob Cordell
....4....xx...xmxx.xxx..Cody Armes

Mini Cooper - Novice Main
Pos..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....24...5m10.058..*Alsa Mehn*
....2....22...5m01.399..Nate Gilles
....3....22...5m06.789..Mike Vaught
....4....20...5m08.361..Musu Scott
....5....17...5m06.556..Taylor Baker
....6....16...5m13.250..Rachael Slivka

Mini Cooper - B Main
Pos..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....31...5m00.574..*Doug James* (Bump to A)
....2....27...5m01.552..Travis Hogan (Bump to A)
....3....23...5m00.142..Jeremy Baker
....4....13...3m19.873..Corey Warren
....5....xx...xmxx.xxx..Shawn Warren

Mini Cooper - A Main
Pos..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....46...7m02.218..*Cody Armes*
....2....45...7m01.816..Brian Smith
....3....44...7m05.381..Steve Larracey
....4....44...7m07.669..Doug James
....5....42...7m03.591..Tom Johnson
....6....36...7m09.944..Hogan Travis

VTA (25.5) - Main
Pos..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....38...5m02.475..*Chuck Ray*
....2....38...5m06.968..Brian Smith
....3....35...5m03.448..Bob Yelle

VTA (21.5) - A Main
Pos..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....62...8m03.665..*Greg Cobb*
....2....60...8m06.111..Cody Armes
....3....60...8m06.846..Steve Martin
....4....60...8m07.142..Bob Cordell
....5....54...8m09.724..AJ Heck
....6....53...8m08.030..Steve Larracey
....7....23...3m40.870..Mark Borem

Bomber Class - A Main
Pos..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....50...7m05.107..*Chuck Ray*
....2....50...7m05.475..Greg Cobb
....3....49...7m06.739..Tom Johnson
....4....38...7m07.811..Bobby Hawkins
....5....34...7m01.026..Corey Warren


----------



## Railroader

A quick repost of the Mini Cooper Rules at Indy Slots:

Essentially we run the official Tamiya TCS rules with the exception of *allowing any body that fits the wheel base and is appropriate for the class*. All TCS General Rules apply as well.

A couple of things I think we have been neglecting to enforce, but that we need to come down on, are these two rules in the General Rules section:

Any Tamiya Hop-Up Option and spare part is allowed as long as it is used in the way it was designed, and on the vehicle it was designed for.
Tamiya springs only. Tamiya springs must retain the factory paint/coating. It is illegal to remove the paint/coating from the springs.
All bodies must be painted and must be cut along the trim lines. No extra vents or holes may be added to the body.

TCS Rules for Mini Class


Any Tamiya M03, M05 or M04 chassis car that uses the 60D size tire or smaller.
Tamiya Hop-Ups only.
No chassis lightening allowed.
Current TAMIYA Mini bodies available for the M03 and M05 are legal. M04 cars must use M04 bodies that use 60D tires
Tamiya 60D tires and wheels only (50683, 50684, 53254 and 53340).
Stuffing tires with inserts to create a "ballooned" tire, and producing overdrive is not legal. Tire diameter limit will be limited to 60mm.
The Tamiya 540-J motor (53689) is the motor that must be used for the 2010 season
It is legal to use the maximum pinion gear size on all front-drive and rear drive Mini cars. I.E. 20-tooth on the M03/M05 and 21-tooth on the M04.
Any Tamiya plastic or aluminum hop-up damper may be used
Any Tamiya short or regular size hop-up spring may be used.
The use of LIPO batteries is permitted in this class, but due to the battery compartment having a rounded profile, *the only legal LIPOs for this class must have a rounded hard case*. I.E. Orion/Peak 2400, 3200, and 3400 Carbon Edition hard cased batteries, Reedy 2400 and 3400 stick LIPOs. *Modifying the M-chassis to fit other hard case LIPO batteries is not permitted*. Note: New batteries released in the future that have a rounded hard case and have larger capacities will be permitted. There is no mAH or C rating limit. All Lipo’s must be 7.4 Volt 2S-1P configurations.
Drilling extra vent holes to the wheels is illegal.
All M-chassis cars must meet a minimum weight of 1250 grams.
Motor RPM Limits will be imposed to match out of the box performance. RPM numbers TBD.
It is forbidden to crank the timing on the 540-J motor physically or through the use of rare earth magnets.

Battery rules:

NiCd and NiMh batteries that are legal for TCS are the same ones found on the ROAR approved list as seen here: ROAR LIST
Hard Cased LIPO batteries are legal for all classes. See specific class rules for limitations.
TCS legal LIPO batteries must be 7.4 volts 2S-1P/2P specification. TCS legal LIPO batteries may not exceed 5000 MAh capacity. See class specific rules as MAH and C rating may be limited for a particular class. You may use the ROAR approved LIPO list found here as a guide and reference to: the 7.4 Volt 2S-1P batteries that will be permitted for TCS: ROAR LIST
NOTE: Despite the ROAR approved list, All TCS legal LIPOS must have a Molded Plastic, Hard Case! Soft case packs are not legal for the TCS series.
Sport packs that are readily available at hobby stores are legal as long as they are assembled from the general hobby industry i.e. Orion, Peak, Reedy, Duratrax, Dynamite, Trinity and Hobbico etc.
 
Batteries that are purchased direct from Sanyo, Panasonic, Intellect or Gold Peak that have no hobby industry branding are not legal. These batteries include those that are used in power tools and have a solid colored shrink-wrapping to them. Racers that still own batteries such as the Sanyo NI-CD 2000, 1400, 1700 or 1200 are allowed as long as they have the original hobby industry shrink-wrap.
Lipo TECH rule: In the interest of safety and fairness, all LIPO batteries will be volt metered at TECH prior to a "race or qualifying" heat. LIPO batteries exceeding 8.44 volts will not be allowed to race on the track until after they have been discharged through the use of a discharger in tech or pulling throttle.


----------



## chuck in indy

Railroader said:


> This is a pretty good deal depending on condition.
> 
> Do you have the spare spur gears, particularly the 58t gear? That spur with a 25t pinion gets the TT-01 to a FDR of 6.03, which is right on the money for this class. The TT-01 runs .6 metric gears. HPI sells gears in this pitch as well.
> 
> View attachment 113594



I need a 58 as well if anyone has any or maybe Slots can order one or two packages?


----------



## chuck in indy

THE READER said:


> I have a question for the priz!!--- i just got my 1964 impala bomber, and the rules says to cut at the body @ the body line , well this car has a rear bubble tear drop fender skirt. --do i open the wheel well to match the wheel size, or leave the skirt on?


Leave the skirt on and we'll see how it looks. I'm more worried about body rub. The one that's really bad is the 51' Mercury like Bobby is running (the grape fink). You have to cut it or the rear tires will rub. As long as you can see part of the tire I think that is ok. We'll hash this out before Halloween...


----------



## Railroader

Open wheels would probably run better, I know in 1/12th scale my car was much faster with the body cut open for the wheels even though there was no body rub.

That said, i'm going to try my Impala body with the rear wheels covered at first.


----------



## THE READER

the chevy impala is a low rider . even when you trim it at the body line its low , almost looks slamed. the rear tire only show about 1/8 in of tire.---- but looks very coool
its a long boat!!!
i think Ill call it the blue dragon


----------



## Railroader

STOP THE PRESSES!!!

We may need to keep the HO Slot track and put some ozite on it. And maybe some bumps. Or a small dirt track indoors. WANT!!!

Main site: http://losi.com/Products/Default.aspx?ProdID=LOSB0241
Pictures: http://losi.com/Products/ProductGallery.aspx?ProdID=LOSB0241


























You know I am going to buy one (or 4).


----------



## BadSign

Tom, you'd race submarines if we let you.


----------



## chuck in indy

BadSign said:


> Tom, you'd race submarines if we let you.


Don't drain the dirt track after it downpours! We can race the Thunder Tiger Neptune SB-1 Submarine! :freak:


----------



## chuck in indy

THE READER said:


> the chevy impala is a low rider . even when you trim it at the body line its low , almost looks slamed. the rear tire only show about 1/8 in of tire.---- but looks very coool
> its a long boat!!!
> i think Ill call it the blue dragon


Bring it on ol Yelle'r! BRING IT ON! :woohoo: Vrrrooooommmm!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Chuck, can you post some photos or link to some photos of painted bodies for the Indy Slots Bomber class. Maybe post some links to websites of what real cars should look like for comparison.

Thought all the bodies on Friday night looked good.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

double post


----------



## drhodes1989

Little help guys. I'm currently putting a WGT car together and I've never ran 1s before. I've got a spare Novak GTB laying around (not the 4 cell) that I was going to use to save on money and I was wondering what I will need to make this work. I've been told a booster,I've been told a reciever pack and I've been told to use both. Any help is greatly appreciated. 
Thanks,
Don


----------



## JonnySocko

drhodes1989 said:


> Little help guys. I'm currently putting a WGT car together and I've never ran 1s before. I've got a spare Novak GTB laying around (not the 4 cell) that I was going to use to save on money and I was wondering what I will need to make this work. I've been told a booster,I've been told a reciever pack and I've been told to use both. Any help is greatly appreciated.
> Thanks,
> Don


You can use the GTB with a RX pack. Just get one of the small LiFe packs. You can get them with or without a switch built in. If you get one without a switch, get a switch harness also. With the RX pack you hook everything up like you normally would but you use the switch on the RX pack, not the ESC to turn the car on. 

Rick


----------



## dragrace

drhodes1989 said:


> Little help guys. I'm currently putting a WGT car together and I've never ran 1s before. I've got a spare Novak GTB laying around (not the 4 cell) that I was going to use to save on money and I was wondering what I will need to make this work. I've been told a booster,I've been told a reciever pack and I've been told to use both. Any help is greatly appreciated.
> Thanks,
> Don


Go to truerc.com and get a 150mah 7.2v battery. He will make it however you want. DO NOT USE A BOOSTER.........

Steve Dunn


----------



## chuck in indy

drhodes1989 said:


> Little help guys. I'm currently putting a WGT car together and I've never ran 1s before. I've got a spare Novak GTB laying around (not the 4 cell) that I was going to use to save on money and I was wondering what I will need to make this work. I've been told a booster,I've been told a reciever pack and I've been told to use both. Any help is greatly appreciated.
> Thanks,
> Don


If there is a downside this is probably it when running a single cell lipo class and you'll find most of the Indy guys running different set-ups. I've talked to both the Tekin and Associated guys and in all honesty it comes down to personal preferance. I don't like having 2 batteries in the car so I've used a Novak Booster (Smart Boost 1-Cell Li-Po Step-Up Module 5474) without fail in my 12th scale, WGT and Nastruck along side various ESC's (GTB, Tekin RS and Havoc 3S). Sooner or later the manufacturers of esc's will get wise and make a esc where you don't need to add a battery or booster. I think there is one made by Associated but I don't remember the model number. Again, it's personal preference. The booster you wire up once, a battery you have to charge. I'd be curious to know why a comment was made saying DO NOT USE A BOOSTER since the factory guys never steered me one way or the other? The advice they gave me was pretty much what I just passed on. There are several boosters out there you can use along with several battery options. I'd probably go with the most common one you can find everyone running. Kevin Cole might be a big help since there are a tad more oval guys running a single cell lipo set-up. He could give you the most common set-up I believe but again, my opinion, personal choice...


----------



## chuck in indy

Couple esc options that don't need a booster or added battery:

LRP80910
http://67.199.85.166/main/productdetails.php?text=LRP80910&category=6005kxxxxx

Novak1731
http://www.teamnovak.com/products/esc/havoc_1s/index.html

Booster options:

Novak5474 (my choice)
http://www.teamnovak.com/products/smart_boost/index.html

Vol-Booster (had one and worked fine but are known to get duds in certain batches)
http://www.hobbycity.com/hobbycity/store/uh_viewItem.asp?idProduct=7884

Here are three threads where they talked about this issue:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=237648

http://www.rctech.net/forum/electric-road/254259-smc-4000-25c-3-7v-single-cell-hardcase-pack-18.html

http://teamcrc.com/crc/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&p=9343

Hope this helps!


----------



## NewGuy21

Hey chuck did you get my message, abou the stickers?


----------



## drhodes1989

Thanks for the help guys. Now I just have to decide what direction to take. Have you guys been running any WGT at slots? I might try to make it up that way if so.
Thanks again,
Don


----------



## THE READER

------


----------



## BadSign

Nice and clean, Bob. Very classy.


----------



## outlander5

THE READER said:


> here is my new 1964 impala


nothin' but the best for bob,very cool and the right decals.


----------



## THE READER

Friday Night Roll Call, Im In For Vta 25.5


----------



## Railroader

Any of you VTA guys have some old used VTA tires you want to sell? Perhaps some chrome or satin chrome wheels you don't like?

PM me or bring them to the track tomorrow night.

Tom


----------



## indymodz

RCGT guys, what are the motor/esc rules being followed at slots? I'm putting one together for this season.


----------



## BadSign

Hey fellas, I've got a new mini body for the Cooper Wars. Since Mr. Yelle and the Chuckster fly their NASCAR colors frequently, I thought I'd put out a blast from the past.


----------



## THE READER

BadSign said:


> Hey fellas, I've got a new mini body for the Cooper Wars. Since Mr. Yelle and the Chuckster fly their NASCAR colors frequently, I thought I'd put out a blast from the past.


COOOL !!! MAKES ME WANT TO GET GM GOODWRENCH 3 BACK OUT OF RETIREMENT
SLICK BODY!!


----------



## chuck in indy

Looks good Brian! Needs white or black wheels though... Bob where did you Impala pic go? Looked pretty awesome. 

Cody Armes... I'll have you decals tomorrow night if you make it. If not PM me.


----------



## chuck in indy

indymodz said:


> RCGT guys, what are the motor/esc rules being followed at slots? I'm putting one together for this season.


Hopefully the same as the Fairgrounds. Greg any suggestions? It's be nice to have a set of rules that you can look up for this class like VTA or Bombers... Mine is parked until it's figured out.


----------



## BadSign

THE READER said:


> COOOL !!! MAKES ME WANT TO GET GM GOODWRENCH 3 BACK OUT OF RETIREMENT
> SLICK BODY!!


That would look good out on the track- maybe a Kodiak 27, Tide 17, with them!



chuck in indy said:


> Looks good Brian! Needs white or black wheels though...


Actually, the wheels should be gold- but the paintmarker hadn't dried out so, I just slapped the oranges on in the meantime


Also, I was weatching SPEED last weekend and saw a pretty interesting sports car race- here's one of the competing teams: http://www.rsrmotorsports.com/


----------



## indymodz

chuck in indy said:


> Hopefully the same as the Fairgrounds. Greg any suggestions? It's be nice to have a set of rules that you can look up for this class like VTA or Bombers... Mine is parked until it's figured out.


From what Ive heard its a choice between 21.5/open esc and 17.5/non-programmable. Im holding off ordering another kit until I know for sure. Id probably vote for 21.5/open just because its faster than VTA and slower than TC and it would allow intermediates to get familiar with the new technology in the ESC's if they chose to. Ill build it to fit the rules either way though.


----------



## DestructoFox

Hey guys, my name's Chris. A couple of you may remember me running a Hot Bodies Cyclone in VTA every so often. I don't post, but I'm always reading up on what's going on, so onto the point of the post.

From what I've read, it does seem that the Big Rug is going to be going to a 21.5/open ESC or 17.5/sportsman ESC for RCGT. I'm unsure of how many people were aware, but Rob King has drawn up some rules for a USGT class that has an actual rule for the 21.5/open ESC, as well as a few other differences from the RCGT formula.

I currently have a 21.5 brushless system that I'm not using, but I'm not sure if I'd want to use it to put together a car for RCGT. I could sell it with some other stuff and end up with a mini cooper, but I'm sitting on the fence. I'd like to get into a second class, but I'm torn between the two. Are the turnouts for RCGT comparable to the mini's, or does anyone think that they might be in the future at either Slots, the Big Rug, or the Hobbytown parking lot racing? I got into VTA because of the close racing and large turnouts; I'd really like a second class to be about the same in those regards. Suggestions?

Sorry for the rambling long-ish post, I'll keep 'em shorter from now on. :freak:


----------



## indymodz

Here are the USGT rules for anyone interested.

USGT 


robk said:


> (Original Thread--http://www.rctech.net/forum/electric-road/411122-usgt.html)
> Any 1/10 4wd or Fwd sedan with 4 wheel independent suspension.
> 4wd 1450g weight Fwd 1400g weight
> Any 190mm or 200mm body….body can be any body that’s not on the ROAR T2 body list.
> Any molded wings can be used. Lexan wings 10mm maximum height / side dam height
> Tires-Any treaded (non–slick) rubber tire available 24 or 26mm, maximum non-sale street price of $12/pair at a USA retailer. Must used a non-molded (ex. open cell foam) insert.
> Wheels- Any 24 or 26mm spoke (non-dish) type wheel
> Motors- 21.5
> Open ESC
> 6 minute qualifiers
> 8 minute mains
> ROAR approved hard case batteries
> Scale type race liveries encouraged
> Driver figures NOT required


----------



## DestructoFox

Thanks for posting the USGT rules. It should also be mentioned that those rules aren't being put into effect until September 1st, same day as the new VTA rules.


----------



## Railroader

THE READER said:


> Friday Night Roll Call, Im In For Vta 25.5


Count me in for mini coopers and bombers. Alsah and Musu will race novice coopers.


----------



## chuck in indy

Vta and Bombers for me (my Cooper is in the shop). I'll have an extra bomber to run if anyone is interested.


----------



## chuck in indy

indymodz said:


> Here are the USGT rules for anyone interested.
> 
> USGT


This is good news. As long as it's one motor (21.5) and open speedo that's great! Combining 17.5 w/limited esc and 21.5 w/open esc would be a no thanks for me. The 21.5 w/open speedo should rock. I'll be ready Sept 1st!


----------



## indymodz

chuck in indy said:


> This is good news. As long as it's one motor (21.5) and open speedo that's great! Combining 17.5 w/limited esc and 21.5 w/open esc would be a no thanks for me. The 21.5 w/open speedo should rock. I'll be ready Sept 1st!


I agree, 21.5 and open speedo. How does everyone else feel about motor/esc? The new season is approaching quickly


----------



## THE READER

THE READER said:


> Friday Night Roll Call, Im In For Vta 25.5


im in for bombers also if this big boat handles well enough


----------



## BadSign

indymodz said:


> I agree, 21.5 and open speedo. How does everyone else feel about motor/esc? The new season is approaching quickly


Can't say I agree with this- you're reducing potential entries.


----------



## chadtastic

Well whatever you guys decide, I will enforce the rules. Once the rules are set thats what you run or you dont run at all...

Dont want to be a butt about the rules, but if thats what it takes, thats what ill do. Im here for you guys, to make the classes fair and fun for everyone...


----------



## THE READER

had an awesome time racing the bombers tonight!!!.-- congrats to chad for his win. thanks chuck for designing a great fun class--- cant wait till next friday.-- maybe ill have something for ya.


----------



## indymodz

chadtastic said:


> Well whatever you guys decide, I will enforce the rules. Once the rules are set thats what you run or you dont run at all...
> 
> Dont want to be a butt about the rules, but if thats what it takes, thats what ill do. Im here for you guys, to make the classes fair and fun for everyone...


 Ill check back in a week or 2 and see where its at. Put me down for 21.5/open :thumbsup:


----------



## chuck in indy

*I need therapy*

Something for me, How bout Chad? He beat us all with my own car! I'm in a corner right now crying and sucking on my thumb like a little baby. Waaaahhh!  Waaahhh!  If I could only use an open speedo! If I could only run my 17.5! If my mommy would have held me more! If Yoko wouldn't have broke up the Beatles! Heeheehee! :roll:

Chad drove the wheels off that thing and put it to us. Great job Nadtastic, I mean Chadtastic! :woohoo: 

Can't wait to do it again next week!

Keep it fun dudes...


----------



## chuck in indy

*Here are the Race results for Friday 08/06/2010*

Bombers - Main
Pos..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....33...5m04.730..Chad Gillum (TQ)
....2....32...5m04.154..Bob Yelle
....3....32...5m07.786..Chuck Ray
....4....31...5m06.494..Tom Johnson
....5....30...5m01.240..Doug James
....6....22...5m01.997..Josh Shearer

Coopers - A Main
Pos..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....29...5m06.240..Doug James
....2....29...5m06.540..Tom Johnson
....3....25...5m11.118..Travis Hogan

Coopers - Novice Main
Pos..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
Print out was messed up but was a pretty clean battle with Mehn Alsa bringing home the win! There were 4 Novice drivers in all (Mike Vaught, Mehn Alsa, Ben James and Jonathan Ristier)

*Missed you Greg, our prayers are with you and are happy to know your son is ok and home now!


----------



## Railroader

Man are those bombers fun. All of the cars seem pretty evenly matched speed-wise. It was all about handling and driving!


----------



## chadtastic

Easy there fellas dont talk me up to much. Chuck put me in an awesome car and was my crew chief all night. All I had to do was drive...

I had a great time racing with you guys tonight. Cant wait to do it again. Dont get mad offroad guys but that bomber class might be my favorite class going right now...


----------



## DCutshaw

Does everyone think that the bomber class will be around for a long time? Im thinking about converting my car and just want to make sure it will be around to make it worth the money.


----------



## THE READER

DCutshaw said:


> Does everyone think that the bomber class will be around for a long time? Im thinking about converting my car and just want to make sure it will be around to make it worth the money.


I can only tell you what it looks like to me. this class has only been running here at indy slot , for two weeks . and it shown a lot of interest by every one here . the last two races have had very close racing , and fast for what they are .and very clean . every one seams to not have an advantage over the other. .I personally think it will be here a long while. . come on out and join us in the fun :wave:


----------



## chuck in indy

DCutshaw said:


> Does everyone think that the bomber class will be around for a long time? Im thinking about converting my car and just want to make sure it will be around to make it worth the money.


My goal in creating the class was to get the speed of the cars as well as the cost of the electronics down where setup and driving reign supreme. It's only been two weeks since we started and there seems to be genuine interest among the onroad as well as offroad crowd. I think with solidarity the class will have definate staying power. Come check it out on Friday! I'm Chuck and run the Blue and yellow 71! My email in [email protected]. a set of the rules are posted but if you email me I'll send them to you.


----------



## Railroader

I haven't been this excited about a new class ever. I like the M-Chassis class and will run that as long as I can, and VTA was quite awesome when it first started (and with the new rules are looking to go back to that former glory), but the Bomber class is as close to a perfect class for me as I can get. Affordable, looks cool, and is some very close racing. Friday I was down to a distant last place* in the first lap and drove my way back to 2nd. If I had another minute would have been a contender to win the heat. There isn't really another class like that for me. If a newcomer asks me what class to get into I will steer them towards the bomber class, a month ago it would have been a given for them to join the M-chassis class, but the bombers are more forgiving.

*I still laugh out loud thinking about what I did there. It was the most embarrassing and yet the most absolutely completely hilarious thing I have ever done in RC.


----------



## trerc

You guys are making this class sound like waaaaay too much fun, I may have to try it for myself! :tongue: Hope the class carries over to the rug.....


----------



## THE READER

I have a tc3 bomber- ready to run radio and all electronic novak xrs speed control--, motor-540j-- and lipo 3600 batt---.2.4 ttx 240 radio systum ---and lots of spare parts.-- this car is very competitive , --and body-- the chassis has almost all the upgrade aliuminun parts and diff. chassis has just went tru clean up and tune up and diff rebuilt--she is ready to race
$ 300.00


----------



## THE READER

better pic


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

For everyone reading this thread, the on-road classes that have been run at Indy Slots over the past several years have been about fun. Here is an objective look at the classes that have been run during Friday night carpet racing at Indy Slots this year (2010).

-Tamiya Mini Cooper (TCS rules with the expection of open mini bodies)
The Mini Cooper class has been a successful one size fits all class at Indy Slots. There has been a strong core group of racers for the past several years which includes experienced racers all the way down to first time on the track racers. It probably is the least expensive class currently being run on Friday night. Normally there is a novice heat where newer racers can hone their on-road skills.

-Bombers
A bit faster than Mini Cooper, this class should be a good option for newer 4wd chassis racers. Existing 4wd racers will be able to improve their driving and setup skills in this class as the gearing options will keep racing close and controllable for everyone. The rules structure will also keep cost low (motors are less than $20). Early support from long-time Indy Slots racers should ensure that this class will stay around for quite some time!

-USVTA (Sept 2010 rules change to Novak 25.5 motors)
The VTA class was the original "slower" 4wd chassis class. As technology advanced in speed controls, the class slowly evolved into something it was not intended to be. In an effort to return the class back to its roots, the national organizers have changed the legal motor to the Novak 25.5 motor (effective Sept 2010). A few racers have already made the change to 25.5 motors and have enjoyed the closer racing. This class is a great class for drivers who enjoy good racing without having to spend hours/dollars to compete. (My TC3 finished 6th at 2009-2010 USVTA Nats).

-RCGT 
This is the current top level 4wd chassis class being run regularly at Indy Slots. It is a good test of setup/driving skills for the average 4wd racer. The control tire (HPI X-Pattern) offers good grip/wear even if a car isn't setup ideally. The experienced racers at Indy Slots are always ready to help racers new to this class find a good setup. I would recommend at least a TC4 or newer (or similar) to get the most out of racing in RCGT. Bottom line is this class is fast, but not too fast for Indy Slots.

-HPI F10 (and various open wheel classes).
There are a number of drivers at Indy Slots who support open wheel racing. The HPI F10 class is a budget minded open wheel class currently being supported. It is a very durable car. There are also several drivers who have Tamiya F1 cars (running foam tires) that also run on occasion. While not the largest group of racers, they are some of the most dedicated to r/c.


----------



## chuck in indy

Any place you run an rc car should be about fun and having a good time with your friends and buddies because why else would you do it? Being competitive is secondary when you pack up your stuff at the end of the night, smiling and looking forward to next week. When it's not fun it's done.


----------



## chuck in indy

THE READER said:


> I have a tc3 bomber- ready to run radio and all electronic novak xrs speed control--, motor-540j-- and lipo 3600 batt---.2.4 ttx 240 radio systum ---and lots of spare parts.-- this car is very competitive , --and body-- the chassis has almost all the upgrade aliuminun parts and diff. chassis has just went tru clean up and tune up and diff rebuilt--she is ready to race
> $350.00



Nice paint job! Heehee!


----------



## DCutshaw

I decided to puy in the money for the bomber build. im bringin back a classic 4wd chassis...... the tspec. hope to see everyone out on the track soon:thumbsup:


----------



## chuck in indy

I'm looking forward to seeing another racer! See you soon...


----------



## Railroader

I have my Impala painted!!!

I royally messed up!!!

This is almost as funny as the mess up I did Friday. I taped numbers to the outside of the body and cut out the mask. I spray a layer of paint and noticed something didn't look right. I forgot to reverse the numbers in Photoshop and now my numbers are backwards. I meant to do "89" and ended up with "98", except with a backwards "9".

I need a vacation.

Chuck, I think I'm gonna need a number sheet to fix this flub. I'll get with you at the track.

Ugh.


----------



## BadSign

DCutshaw said:


> I decided to puy in the money for the bomber build. im bringin back a classic 4wd chassis...... the tspec. hope to see everyone out on the track soon:thumbsup:


Ooooh...you said the "T" word!


----------



## THE READER

Railroader said:


> I have my Impala painted!!!
> 
> I royally messed up!!!
> 
> This is almost as funny as the mess up I did Friday. I taped numbers to the outside of the body and cut out the mask. I spray a layer of paint and noticed something didn't look right. I forgot to reverse the numbers in Photoshop and now my numbers are backwards. I meant to do "89" and ended up with "98", except with a backwards "9".
> 
> I need a vacation.
> 
> Chuck, I think I'm gonna need a number sheet to fix this flub. I'll get with you at the track.
> 
> Ugh.
> 
> View attachment 114295


nice job on the chrome grill and bumper work and window trim :thumbsup:


----------



## rwhitaker04

all u bomber people need to buy my dx2s and 3 rx's for all your cars..150 for it and can deliever it to slots?


----------



## DCutshaw

BadSign said:


> Ooooh...you said the "T" word!


Yeah that "t" word lol it should be a good time just need a body 55 chevy for me see ya out there


----------



## THE READER

FRIDAY ROLL CALL
Im in for VTA 25.5---and BOMBERS----COME ON GUYS , BETTER GET YOUR 25.5 ON ORDER, THREE WEEKS AWAY!!!!


----------



## MicroRacerM18

DCutshaw said:


> Yeah that "t" word lol it should be a good time just need a body 55 chevy for me see ya out there


Have you figured out a solution to the Diffs?

I have a t-spec siting around and would race it in the bomber class, if I could find a replacement for the stock diff gears.


----------



## DestructoFox

I'm in for 25.5 VTA tomorrow.


----------



## chuck in indy

MicroRacerM18 said:


> Have you figured out a solution to the Diffs?
> 
> I have a t-spec siting around and would race it in the bomber class, if I could find a replacement for the stock diff gears.


What's is the size of the spur in the t-spec? I've looked for about 5 minutes and found the manual but it doesn't have the spur size or pinion that comes with it. Bring it to the track Friday night and will try to figure something out.


----------



## outlander5

my speedo for vta is a pos. so where do you get the bomber bodies? and the tamiya 540 silver can motor is legal? if funds permit i'd like to do that.


----------



## chuck in indy

outlander5 said:


> my speedo for vta is a pos. so where do you get the bomber bodies? and the tamiya 540 silver can motor is legal? if funds permit i'd like to do that.


Slots and hobbytown have had a few but you'd probably need to order one if you wanted one specific that they might not have in stock.

I've posted the rules here for you to check out. If you're not 100% legal the first week we give you a mulligan but the 2nd week have er ready as the rules are stated. List of bodies is on there. Any 1964 american hot rod or earlier car (only cars... no trucks, vans) body is cool. I may have missed or not known about one so additions are welcome if in the spirit of the class. Check the rules out! Hope to see you...

Chuck


----------



## chuck in indy

Oh yeah, what is pos? Perfect Optimal Specimen? Heehee!


----------



## chuck in indy

THE READER said:


> FRIDAY ROLL CALL
> Im in for VTA 25.5---and BOMBERS----COME ON GUYS , BETTER GET YOUR 25.5 ON ORDER, THREE WEEKS AWAY!!!!


Bomber... Check!
25.5 VTA... Check!


----------



## MicroRacerM18

count me in for coopers and VTA (21.5)


----------



## Railroader

How did racing go tonight? We had some last minute preparations to take care of before our annual BCH Bike-A-Thon tomorrow up in Hobart. We'll see you all next Friday.


----------



## chuck in indy

*Boom goes the dynamite*



Railroader said:


> I have my Impala painted!!!
> 
> I royally messed up!!!
> 
> This is almost as funny as the mess up I did Friday. I taped numbers to the outside of the body and cut out the mask. I spray a layer of paint and noticed something didn't look right. I forgot to reverse the numbers in Photoshop and now my numbers are backwards. I meant to do "89" and ended up with "98", except with a backwards "9".
> 
> I need a vacation.
> 
> Chuck, I think I'm gonna need a number sheet to fix this flub. I'll get with you at the track.
> 
> Ugh.
> 
> View attachment 114295


Looking good there! I can fix you up with the some 89's... What size will cover em up?


----------



## chuck in indy

*Race Results for Friday 08.13.2010*

Here are the Race results for Friday 08/13/2010

Bombers - A Main
Pos..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....42...7m08.333..Bob Yelle (TQ: 29/5m00.608)
....2....42...7m08.676..Chuck Ray
....3....41...7m06.733..Doug James
....4....36...6m19.094..Chad Gillum (DNF... Broken Tie rod probably due to rot from car sitting on shelf forever... Was a menace again with 7.14 FDR... We've created a monster! It's ALIVE! It's ALIVE!!!)


Coopers - A Main
Pos..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....27...5m11.122..Steve Larracy (TQ: 26/5m12.286)
....2....26...5m06.825..Doug James
....3....23...5m15.991..Travis Hogan
....4....20...5m05.449..Ben James (novice)
....5....17...5m11.970..Taylor Baker (novice)


VTA - A Main
Pos..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....49...8m00.749..Bob Yelle (TQ: 30/5m02.795)
....2....49...8m04.517..Chuck Ray
....3....47...8m08.333..Steve Larracy
....4....47...8m09.561..Chris Finnigan

Had a blast tonight everyone. Thanks for the good times and sportmanship! Have a great weekend.


----------



## THE READER

had a great time tonight . great bunch of racers also . good clean racing . 
thank to Chris Finnigan for coming out to race vta with us . you are fast dude, and a very clean racer, hope to run with you again soon
bob yelle


----------



## Lugnutz

Wins in Bomber and VTA............great job Bob. :thumbsup:


----------



## chadtastic

Great rcing with you guys again, and congrats to Bob for both wins...

See you friday...


----------



## DestructoFox

Man I had a great time Friday night. I feel like I make strides in setup every time I run, but its the guy driving that needs to catch up to the car now. Hope to make it back soon. Congrats to Bob for the double win, and to everyone, what an awesome night of racing!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Should be back at the track next Friday. 

Chuck, thanks for posting the results the past 2 weeks.


----------



## chadtastic

Just a little update on the track...

The tri oval and the drag strip are now gone. We will be ordering carpet in the morning. They said it would take 5 to 7 days to get here. We will change the track as soon as the carpet arrives. Stay posted because I'm sure we will have to close down the track for a couple days when we do the changes...:thumbsup:

However the hobby shop part of slots will remain open...


----------



## THE READER

FOR SALE
tamiya cooper mo5 pro,- ,-3400 mah lipo batt,-540 j motor,-futaba sport 2.4 fhss radio systum, -fataba s9650 digital servo,-tamiya speed control,-aluiminium shocks tamiya--two piece ball joint front axel--, tamiya -m tires in front --, tamiya s grip tires in rear --,mazda miata body--ready to run!! all ball bearing . -- and ball diff 
$200.00--------------SOLD!!!!

also see page 431 #6455 !!! for the bomber


bob yelle


----------



## ThomasSuter

You carpet racer's should know that we will be also covering the carpet before we let the off-road guy's jump crash and bash, you have to love the short course boy's. Plan's are to make more jump's for the inside winter racing. Big carpet and big fun for all type pf racer's. Discussing alot of new claase's for the cold winter month's. Will post at a later date on website.


----------



## ThomasSuter

Sorry about my spelling, tired from work, hope to see all you racer's through the whole week. Good racing and of course have fun.


----------



## BadSign

THE READER said:


> FOR SALE
> tamiya cooper mo5 pro,- ,-3400 mah lipo batt,-540 j motor,-futaba sport 2.4 fhss radio systum, -fataba s9650 digital servo,-tamiya speed control,-aluiminium shocks tamiya--two piece ball joint front axel--, tamiya -m tires in front --, tamiya s grip tires in rear --,mazda miata body--ready to run!! all ball bearing . -- and ball diff
> $200.00
> 
> also see page 431 #6455 !!! for the bomber
> 
> 
> bob yelle


Bob, are you gonna have anything left to race?


----------



## THE READER

BadSign said:


> Bob, are you gonna have anything left to race?


lol!! yes im selling my old toys to pay for my newer toys


----------



## BadSign

That's a relief!


----------



## THE READER

Friday Roll Call!!!!!

Im In For Bombers And Vta 25.5,---( Get Your 25.5 Now , Less Then Two Weeks Left)--ACTUALLY 12 DAYS )


----------



## MicroRacerM18

I'm in for VTA and coopers.


----------



## jtsbell

*carpet*

Is the carpet still down for this friday night?


----------



## Part Timer

*Did you sell the slot tracks?*

Do you know if they went to someone local or where they are now?

Thanks,


----------



## chadtastic

jtsbell said:


> Is the carpet still down for this friday night?


Yes the carpet is still down, but this might be the last onroad race on the old stuff. The new carpet is on its way...


----------



## chadtastic

Part Timer said:


> Do you know if they went to someone local or where they are now?
> 
> Thanks,


Pretty sure its going to be in Avon somewhere. The guy that bought the track is suppose to give us his info and schedule once he gets it up and running...


----------



## BadSign

Sounds like you guys had a good time last night. Unfortunately, my 1:1 car crapped out on me on the interstate today- looks like it threw a rod. Needless to say I will not be at the track in the immediate future. I'll be lurking about and encouraging "hip checks" on Mr. Johnson, however!


----------



## chuck in indy

Man, I had the TT01 ready with the correct gearing and a second bomber to lend out and wammo, I get a frigg'n cold in the Summer... No fair! A cold in the summer? Wha? Hope to see you all next week... Who won the Bomber main? Could it be a new winner again or did we have our first to win for their second time? 3 weeks, 3 winners up til now... Do tell Brian Smith, do tell...


----------



## MicroRacerM18

chuck in indy said:


> Man, I had the TT01 ready with the correct gearing and a second bomber to lend out and wammo, I get a frigg'n cold in the Summer... No fair! A cold in the summer? Wha? Hope to see you all next week... Who won the Bomber main? Could it be a new winner again or did we have our first to win for their second time? 3 weeks, 3 winners up til now... Do tell Brian Smith, do tell...


We didn't have anyone pick up the results, unless Bob did. We had an very light turn out.

From memory:
Bombers
Bob Yelle - winner

VTA (only 2 racers)
Bob Yelle

Coopers
Steve Larracey


----------



## Railroader

BadSign said:


> I'll be lurking about and encouraging "hip checks" on Mr. Johnson, however!


Yeah, that guy is a JERK!!!


wait...


----------



## MicroRacerM18

I am preparing my TC3 for the bomber class.

Any suggestions on the best way to drill-out the motor mount to accept the Johnson Motor? Has anyone done this before?


----------



## THE READER

MicroRacerM18 said:


> I am preparing my TC3 for the bomber class.
> 
> Any suggestions on the best way to drill-out the motor mount to accept the Johnson Motor? Has anyone done this before?


yes i had to do it steve.
the best way i found to make the hole bigger, is mount the motor bracket to a piece of wood, cause the metel gets to hot to hang on to , thats why the wood.--- and then drill it out to a 1/2 in hole . when your done there wont be to much of the metel bracket left . but youll still be able to use it . i used a drill press to do mine. good luck


----------



## MicroRacerM18

THE READER said:


> yes i had to do it steve.
> the best way i found to make the hole bigger, is mount the motor bracket to a piece of wood, cause the metel gets to hot to hang on to , thats why the wood.--- and then drill it out to a 1/2 in hole . when your done there wont be to much of the metel bracket left . but youll still be able to use it . i used a drill press to do mine. good luck


Thanks Bob. I think I will get a spare, just in case. :freak:


----------



## THE READER

MicroRacerM18 said:


> Thanks Bob. I think I will get a spare, just in case. :freak:


ok, if you have to much trouble with them , i would be happy to try and do one for you.


----------



## Crptracer

Whens the new fuzz gettin laid down at slots? I heard tales of indoor/outdoor carpet being layed down over the carpet for short course? If so may i recomend gluing visqueen to the back side of the indoor outdoor so that doesnt injure the new carpet as I assume it will be new Some may think it will slide but not with the jumps on it and possibly some duct tape or small blocks...Just my 2 cents....P.S car build in progress:devil:


----------



## THE READER

has any one heard , if it looks like will be racing this friday , on the old or new carpet?


----------



## chadtastic

Not sure at this point on the racing this friday. The carpet is going to be here tomorrow and if it doesnt rain and we race outside tomorrow I will start taring down the walls to the track and moving the driver stands...


----------



## Railroader

If we aren't able to race, would you like some help?


----------



## nitro963

Whats the count on bombers now? Also you guys think a tc3 is a good enough car to run in that class? If so I think im going to order the stuff I need to switch it over next week. Thanks


----------



## THE READER

nitro963 said:


> Whats the count on bombers now? Also you guys think a tc3 is a good enough car to run in that class? If so I think im going to order the stuff I need to switch it over next week. Thanks


the tc3 is more then good enough to race in the bomber class. --- the only thing is , you have to drill out the motor bracket to a 1/2 in hole. or you wont be able to mount the bracket to a 540j motor , other then that its a go.


----------



## Railroader

I have one now and will have two bombers in the next couple weeks. I'm going to try to get a third one going as well so a couple of my kids can race the class.


----------



## DCutshaw

i have one now i just have to paint my body should be out there either this week or next


----------



## chuck in indy

*Bomber a Go Go*

We've had 3 to 5 over the last 4 weeks which is good for a new class during the summer. My goal is to have 12 - 15 running regularly by Thanksgiving. This is going to be a fun class with an as close to a level playing field as you can get with the tight rules and all. Will one type of chassis be better than the other, without a doubt in the better drivers hands but the set-up's are more forgiving with the slightly slower speeds putting an emphasis on finding a good line and driving consistant without the horsepower to power through mistakes or get ahead and totally dominate the field. I want everyone to look at those chassis (TT01, MI4, TC3, XRAY, etc) and see the gear being used and go man, I need to practice and get some more track time to catch those drivers.

Hope to see you, my name is Chuck.

Note: Remember to check this week if we're going to run Friday night due to the new configuration and carpet being laid out in the next couple days. The Indy Slots Crew will keep us up to speed so check in before Friday. I raced outside on the Dirt tonight and it was still up in the air as to what the plan was...





nitro963 said:


> Whats the count on bombers now? Also you guys think a tc3 is a good enough car to run in that class? If so I think im going to order the stuff I need to switch it over next week. Thanks


----------



## chadtastic

Ok racers, there will be no onraod program this friday night due to laying the new carpet. Just think of it this way, next time you race it will be a bigger better track with new CRC ozite...


----------



## Railroader

chadtastic said:


> Ok racers, there will be no onraod program this friday night due to laying the new carpet. Just think of it this way, next time you race it will be a bigger better track with new CRC ozite...


Small sacrifices...


----------



## chuck in indy

Awesome! It's better to sacrifice a night or a few nights in a row to get it down right instead of rushing and being under the gun to have it less than perfect. Plus this gives extra time and breathing room to gussy the joint up once it's down. Speaking for myself, if it took longer it's cool. We'll fire up our engines next week! Get those bomber ready! Vrrrooooomm...


----------



## chuck in indy

Fun, fun, fun!


----------



## THE READER

chuck in indy said:


> There is a trophy race in town on the North side on Sunday, September 12th. Would anyone be interested in racing the bombers with me. I want 4 - 5 additional takers (not including myself). We can all try to pit together... Let me know by Sunday, September 5th so I can let the track director know we're coming. Rules will be enforced so be ready! Let me know...


count me in !!!


----------



## nitro963

Anyboby know is slots still going to be open? Was going to get some bomber parts tonight.


----------



## THE READER

chuck in indy said:


> There is a trophy race in town on the North side on Sunday, September 12th. Would anyone be interested in racing the bombers with me. I want 4 - 5 additional takers (not including myself). We can all try to pit together... Let me know by Sunday, September 5th so I can let the track director know we're coming. Rules will be enforced so be ready! Let me know...


Ok Chad thanks for the info. looking forward to a bigger better track . look out world indy slots is making its mark!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## jtsbell

*bomber*

Hi Chuck this is Jack,Cody & I would like to run on sunday as we have a new BOMBER to try out.


----------



## u2fast4me

Have they put down the new carpet yet?


----------



## Railroader

nitro963 said:


> Anyboby know is slots still going to be open? Was going to get some bomber parts tonight.


The shop will be open from what I understand.


u2fast4me said:


> Have they put down the new carpet yet?


They are working on it tomorrow and this weekend.


----------



## chuck in indy

*Slots is most definitely open*

The new carpet along with more click track barriers (straits and curves) are in, the old carpet is removed and the floor is being prepped for the new track. My first impression of the size and placement is WOW! Can't wait to see it complete. Attached is a photo of it under construction. We will be back in action next Friday (September 3rd, 2010).

Note that the hobby shop is open like normal and the outside offroad program is still a go weather permitting if you wanna get dirty.

Can you say sweet! :woohoo:


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Chuck, thanks for posting those pics. I wondered how the concrete floor was going to look after they pulled the carpet up. Glad to hear that Slots is taking their time installing the new rug. Can't wait to get back to some carpet racing next Friday

If anyone is needing an on-road racing fix this weekend, don't forget about parking lot racing on Sunday at Hobbytown North. They would love to see some of the Bomber class running on the asphalt.

I'm glad we have so many good locations to race in Indianapolis!!


----------



## KyleJ

Can somebody point me to the basics of the Bomber stuff? Is it worth it to set up my HPI Pro2 to run in it?


----------



## KyleJ

Also, I know it's been months since I've been able to get down there. I'm curious to see all these changes when they are done. Is on-road still only running on Friday's?


----------



## Railroader

KyleJ said:


> Can somebody point me to the basics of the Bomber stuff? Is it worth it to set up my HPI Pro2 to run in it?


http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=3444490&postcount=6472

99.5% of all 4wd chassis will work for this class.


----------



## Railroader

KyleJ said:


> Is on-road still only running on Friday's?


Yes.

.


----------



## chuck in indy

*Friday is the Onroad Night at Slots*

Silly things were here....


----------



## chuck in indy

*Halloween Bomber Bash*

Vroooom!


----------



## THE READER

well said Chuck!! --- I ll back you up on your bomber program , its an awesome class loaded with much fun and compatition: and cheap to get into--thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
lookin forward to oct !!!halloween bomber bash!!!

bob yelle


----------



## apesheet68

chuck in indy u have a pm:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

Stopped by the slots tonight.....WOW. Bye Bye old carpet. New carpet is about ready to be laid. Can't wait to get the on-raod cars back out with the new carpet. Good job guys, keep it up.
Chad


----------



## nitro963

Should have my tc3 bomber ready for the new carpet next week. Looks like a fun class to run. Like the fact the cars are so even, and the cost factor is great.


----------



## Kevin Cole

chuck in indy said:


> I've actually heard that one of the local tracks is going to run two VTA classes which is STUPID, STUPID, STUPID. One will be 21.5 and the other the actual national rules of 25.5. This is no joke and I've heard it now from two totally separate sources so it's out there and if it's not true someone needs to get it in check.


What local track?


----------



## DCutshaw

hey is anybody going to be at slots before 5 i need to pick up some paint for the bomber and have to be at work at 5 
thanks,
Derich


----------



## Railroader

DCutshaw said:


> hey is anybody going to be at slots before 5 i need to pick up some paint for the bomber and have to be at work at 5
> thanks,
> Derich


They are open from 11am to 10pm today.


----------



## DCutshaw

Whoops lol I forgot it's Saturday sure doesn't feel like it thanks for the reminder:thumbsup:


----------



## THE READER

was at slots today . here is what i saw. it is big!!!!!. awesome . the rug is just laying down relaxing. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## MicroRacerM18

Wow! I can't wait to race on Friday!


----------



## Railroader

Wow!!! :woohoo:

That is AWESOME!!!

Looks like we'll all be pitting closer together.


----------



## u2fast4me

carpet looks good


----------



## iturnleft

chuck in indy said:


> Friday is the night for onroad at slots. It's the prime time for racing during the week and I myself feel lucky and fortunate that Slots has been as loyal to us and continuing to run onroad on Friday for as long as they have (over 4 years now?). I see no need to change the day but ultimatly Slots is a business and if the interest isn't there, onroad will eventually die at Slots because once the oval program starts it is going to explode with the new carpet and the race directors willingness and enthusiasm to enforce rules so there is no question to what's going on and everyone is on the same page. Other than Slots is pretty much my home track, the ultimate reason I race here (beside how kick ass it is) is due to the petty chatter and bickering about rules or what to run at OTHER places. It's seems like when there is progress and a class is about to move forward, one person is like, "yeah, well what if we did this?" and then boom, class struggles from then on out. The tail cannot wag the dog. I've actually heard that one of the local tracks is going to run two VTA classes which is STUPID, STUPID, STUPID. One will be 21.5 and the other the actual national rules of 25.5. This is no joke and I've heard it now from two totally separate sources so it's out there and if it's not true someone needs to get it in check. After several months of knowing the new rules are set, Slots will be running the new 25.5 VTA rules starting September 1st. Isn't that class watered down enough? Several of us have already proved VTA will be no slouch of a class with the new rules. The bomber class will be even better with it's restriction on FDR! What do you want to do, race and get some good side by side, door to door photo finish action which builds the class or go super fast, have one or two cars lap the field and burn everyone out trying to keep up with the money? I wanna race and while I like to win I would take 2nd or 3rd any day in a photo finish heat or main.
> 
> My goal in the Bomber class is to have a consistant set of rules that could be picked up at any track across the country and ran as to where if I wanted to visit Iowa and took my gear, I know it would be correct and I wouldn't have to purchase or change anything. I'm ready to go anywhere. Isn't that the beauty of McDonalds? If I go to Alaska and order a double cheeseburger, fries and coke that same meal is going to be the same here in Indy or wherever and that's what I want in my RC racing... Consistancy... Let the Bombers be the beginning to something like that. The Bomber seed has been planted at Indy Slots, now I just want to see it grow.


Whats the difference between Bombers and VTA other than bodies and brushed motors? Im new to the area and will be running RCGT and VTA, are the rules for RCGT correct on the website? I know alot has been discussed about changing up the RCGT class and just wanted to see. I know another local track runs IndyGT( same as rcgt with21.5/open speedo). Will that be Indy SLots rules also? What about 17.5 Rubber? Sorry for all the questions, just dont wanna buy gear I dont need.


----------



## Kevin Cole

chuck in indy said:


> I've actually heard that one of the local tracks is going to run two VTA classes which is STUPID, STUPID, STUPID. One will be 21.5 and the other the actual national rules of 25.5. This is no joke and I've heard it now from two totally separate sources so it's out there and if it's not true someone needs to get it in check.


This statement is completely untrue.R/CAR will run the National VTA rules just as all tracks should.This kind of stuff is what makes it seem there's bad blood between these two tracks...pure Here Say.

I'm glad the new ownership has taken the higher road on this deal.More places to run our toy cars in Indy is a good thing.

By the Way-Congrats to the new ownership team at Slots for having the vision to turn Slots into what is now...and glad to here about the new carpet.I know several of the guys have expressed interest in a Point Series ran at both tracks.I'd like to meet with some of the new owners about it...it would be great for Indy RC.

:thumbsup:Good fellowship is good for the soul


----------



## indymodz

Rumors suck.... Especially when its grown men spreading them..
On the other hand, Id love to see a points series at both tracks and the same rules for the classes(if possible). It can only help the hobby.


----------



## BadSign

Okay, how many of you actually ran upstairs on the red carpet mith the micro rs4's and brand new m-18's? Show of hands, please.

I'm amazed how much this place has grown. Keep up the good work, fellas. I hope to be back in October.


----------



## chuck in indy

Kevin Cole said:


> This statement is completely untrue.R/CAR will run the National VTA rules just as all tracks should.This kind of stuff is what makes it seem there's bad blood between these two tracks...pure Here Say.
> 
> I'm glad the new ownership has taken the higher road on this deal.More places to run our toy cars in Indy is a good thing.
> 
> By the Way-Congrats to the new ownership team at Slots for having the vision to turn Slots into what is now...and glad to here about the new carpet.I know several of the guys have expressed interest in a Point Series ran at both tracks.I'd like to meet with some of the new owners about it...it would be great for Indy RC.
> 
> :thumbsup:Good fellowship is good for the soul[/quote
> 
> Wasn't a statement it was information simply written unfilterd as was told directly to me in general conversation by different parties. To those parties and all others concerned, please do not speak, phone, email or pm me about any other programs outside of Slots out of fairness to the fact that I am totally clueless to what's going on at places I never even make it to.


----------



## Kevin Cole

_Thank you for the clarification Chuck Ray...I do appreciate it._

Sorry to the fine people of _Indy Slots _for side tracking the thread for a little damage control.

I'm looking forward to racing on road at Slots this season too.

The only way to really be able to race is to go to a different track for me...or I'm working as well.

_Indy Slots is a great place to race and keeps getting better:thumbsup: _


----------



## apesheet68

hey can anyone tell me what the gearing should be for the tt01 in the bomber class, i have almost all the parts just need that thanks


----------



## MicroRacerM18

It was asked below, can someone point to the RCGT rules?

Are we running the class as stated in the rules?

Bomber class question: Are there limitations on the paint job for the bodies? Do they need to be period?

Thanks
Steve


----------



## Crptracer

HEY fellas r u guys gonna run the 21.5/open speedo rule in RCGT? I think Kevin's idea about the point series is freakin awesome!!!!!

Tom Johnson r u gonna run RCGT?<------This would bring me out of retirement for sure!!!!


----------



## Crptracer

WOW if you guys listen closely you can hear me clapping....Carpet and place is lookin good....Been wishin this would happen for years...Bravo....:thumbsup:


----------



## Railroader

Crptracer said:


> Tom Johnson r u gonna run RCGT?<------This would bring me out of retirement for sure!!!!


If I had a spare chassis I would do it in a heartbeat just to get you back on the carpet.


----------



## Railroader

apesheet68 said:


> hey can anyone tell me what the gearing should be for the tt01 in the bomber class, i have almost all the parts just need that thanks


This chart will show you that you need the 58t spur and 25t pinion to get to 6.03 FDR.


----------



## Railroader

MicroRacerM18 said:


> Bomber class question: Are there limitations on the paint job for the bodies? Do they need to be period?
> 
> Thanks
> Steve


OK, remember, I am the guy with the Doc Hudson car... 

I think the class will be much cooler with period painted cars. Fluorescent paint jobs would look hideous in this class. Consider it like how VTA was supposed to be, a bunch of scale looking cars.


----------



## KyleJ

What exactly is period correct?


----------



## Railroader

KyleJ said:


> What exactly is period correct?


50's or 60's style stock cars or bomber class racing.


----------



## chuck in indy

Basically any American Hot Rod made before 1964. Think The movies American Graffiti and Grease!

I'll post a text version of the rules sometime Monday instead of a PDF.

Also, I have three takers for Bombers for the Asphalt race on the North side. Let me know by September 5 if your interested so I can let the race director know were coming.
The race is on the 12th!

Thanks for the support and good feedback on this one. It means a lot coming from such a great group of racers.


----------



## BadSign

Man, Vaught hasn't even come back to the track yet and he's already padding his post count...:wave:

Racing or not, I'm gonna try to come by for a little while Friday night. Might be coopers only, as the family cash flow is down to a trickle and I have no 25.5 for VTA.


----------



## KyleJ

I guess a Google image search for inspiration is in order then.

I've noticed I have two 21.5 systems that I'm going to be no longer using. With VTA moving to 25.5, what are these good for now? Anybody want to buy them?


----------



## nitro963

Ok this may be a stupid question, but here goes. Got a set of hpi wheels for bomber class for my tc3, but they will not fit the stock nut that the wheel slides on to. Is there a different part that i need to buy, if so what? Thanks just want to be ready for friday I hope.


----------



## indymodz

Crptracer said:


> HEY fellas r u guys gonna run the 21.5/open speedo rule in RCGT? I think Kevin's idea about the point series is freakin awesome!!!!!
> 
> Tom Johnson r u gonna run RCGT?<------This would bring me out of retirement for sure!!!!


Id like to know the RCGT rules too, I know 1 track is running 21.5/open so far, spare 21.5s are readily available and cheap right now....


----------



## Crptracer

Padding my post count that's funny!


----------



## Railroader

Crptracer said:


> Padding my post count that's funny!


I know! Crazy talk.


----------



## Crptracer

It is crazy talk! Good point Tom


----------



## Railroader

Thanks.


----------



## Crptracer

I am lookin forward to come'n back to race..well really come'n back to B.S in the pits..... racin is just a bonus..I like the Bombers but I like the GT body's and wheel selection not to mention the tires r killer...Plus Bomber's are some what limited on bodies it would be awesome if the bolink bodies would fit...


----------



## Crptracer

Your welcome Tom


----------



## THE READER

Come On Tom!!! Post More, Crptracer Is Got 311 More Post Then You.


----------



## BadSign

post envy.


----------



## Crptracer

Yeah Tom u can do it....you aint no quitter...


----------



## chadtastic

No oval raing tomorrow night, the carpet and track are not finished...


----------



## Railroader

THE READER said:


> Come On Tom!!! Post More, Crptracer Is Got 311 More Post Then You.


I'm working on it!


----------



## Railroader

Crptracer said:


> I am lookin forward to come'n back to race..well really come'n back to B.S in the pits..... racin is just a bonus..I like the Bombers but I like the GT body's and wheel selection not to mention the tires r killer...Plus Bomber's are some what limited on bodies it would be awesome if the bolink bodies would fit...


The RCGT might be quite nice with the much larger carpet and more click-track pieces. I am keeping my 21.5 motor for the class. If it is open speedo though I might not enter the class just because I don't want to enter the ESC wars. 

Just adding one lane and taking away the support pole allows for some amazing layouts. We need to create a template for keeping a log of layouts we like.


----------



## Railroader

Crptracer said:


> Yeah Tom u can do it....you aint no quitter...


You know that's right!


----------



## Railroader

Crptracer said:


> Your welcome Tom


That's very nice of you.


----------



## THE READER

I am keeping my 21.5 motor for the class. If it is open speedo though I might not enter the class just because I don't want to enter the ESC wars. 



I hear what your saying Tom , im thinking the same thing.


----------



## MicroRacerM18

So what are the rules that Indyslots will use for RCGT?

If we are going 21.5, I may switch from VTA to RCGT.

Chad, what are the dimensions of the new track layout?


----------



## Railroader

Warning: Long-winded post ahead.



THE READER said:


> I hear what your saying Tom , im thinking the same thing.


Actually, I may have to re-visit my previous statement. I went to the track tonight to check out how things are going, and ...



MicroRacerM18 said:


> Chad, what are the dimensions of the new track layout?


It's HUGE!!! From the East wall to the West wall is all carpet with a small path to the race directors tower in the SouthWest corner above the employee bathrooms. And then all carpet from the South wall to the pole with the driver's stands covering a little of the carpet with the stands being just South of the pole. Basically, the whole lower part of the building is carpet except the entryway and the area below the loft.*

Huge.

And the scoring loop is in the best possible spot, dead center of the South wall. The extra click-track parts are in too, so we will be able to make some cool layouts.

They are doing things right too. They are not rushing it. They taped the carpet together themselves, decided they weren't happy with it, and are calling in professional carpet guys to glue it down perfectly. These guys are serious.

I am thinking watching mini coopers race is going to be like watching paint dry. We'll see, but the track will be so big that it might be a little boring and the faster guys will get even more laps on the slower guys. The bombers will be interesting as driving ability will be a HUGE factor in the class. The Coopers were the perfect spec class, but now the Bombers are it. Keeping speed in the turns will be crucial to winning the class.

... Which is why I am leaning on going with the HPI RCGT rules strictly. We are going to need a speed class for such a large carpet and I think RCGT will be perfect as HPI has posted it on their web site: http://www.hpiracing.com/rcgt/

*- Any 1/10th scale 4WD Touring Car chassis.
- Any "realistic/scale" Touring Car/GT body (No "Race" bodies, Stratus, Mazda 6 etc.)
- Bodies should represent models that are running or had been run in the Touring Car, GT2, GT1 classes in ALMS, LeMans, Speed Challenge etc.
- Any 26mm spoked wheels (no dish wheels)

Allowable X-Pattern tire choices are up to the race organizer, with competitiveness and cost in mind:
- HPI #4790 X-Pattern Radial Tire 26mm D-Compound (base spec tire)
- HPI #4490 X-Pattern Radial Tire Pro Compound 26mm (stickier compound for improved traction)
- HPI #4495 X-Pattern Radial Belted Tire Pro Compound 26mm (sticky and belted tire, allows for more speed)
- Kit Lexan wing (flat realistic wing if included) or Plastic realistic wing set(s) only (keeping in mind the spirit of realism of the class)
- 27T/17.5 Motor Limit.
- 6 cell NiMH or 2 cell LiPo 7.2/7.4v battery limit.
- Suggested minimum weight limit: 1450 grams*​


MicroRacerM18 said:


> So what are the rules that Indyslots will use for RCGT?
> 
> If we are going 21.5, I may switch from VTA to RCGT.


The only thing I would change or add to the HPI RCGT rules would be to require anyone using a LiPo battery to use only a ROAR legal battery as this creates a level of safety and limitations to battery options.

This is only my opinion, but I think it would be easiest to follow and enforce these rules. Make the ESC open and you don't have to worry about people cheating.

Again, my opinion, but Indy Slots is going to need a faster class and I think RCGT is perfect.

So my vote is the rules scheme HPI lists directly on their site.

I realize I am probably opening a huge can of worms, and people from three states away who have never even heard of Indy Slots will come on here and call me an idiot, but that is my opinion and the way I think the class rules should be.




*I was worried about losing pit spaces, but looking at things and talking with Josh, Rich, and Chad, the way they plan to layout the pit tables might actually yield more pit spaces than there was before. We'll all be a little closer, but there will be more places to pit.


----------



## Lugnutz

Tom, do you want to run 17.5 or 21.5?


----------



## Crptracer

Tom I agree with the speedo thing but to really seperate it from VTA it maybe the best but I would have liked it to be limited to say no greater than a sphere or GTB...But whatever time you buy a sphere or GTB your really not that far from a tekin


----------



## Crptracer

21.5 is definetly the way to go I believe....That way it leaves a progression to 17.5 rubber TC....


----------



## chadtastic

The new track is going to be 70ft long and 45ft wide we are adding a little over 1,000 sq feet to our track. We can now go 6 lanes wide instead of 4 witch will make the new track layouts much more dynamic...

As far as rules for rcgt we are going to meet up with Kevin Cole and discuss whats best for both tracks. We would like for the racers to be able to jump from track to track with hardly any changes...

If both tracks can find a way to work together I think were going to have an awesome winter...


----------



## chuck in indy

*Aaarrrgg!*

Forgot to bold something up, will just repost...


----------



## Kevin Cole

The place sounds awesome...I'll have to stop by sometime this week and check it out.

Chad-Thx for being open minded about the tracks working together to make Indy a RC power-house.

Our outdoor quarter scale program has paired well with Ingalls Speedway this season and it helped yeild the biggest QSAC race of the season here in Indy for them.

The 21.5 motor in what I tabbed "Indy GT" works well on two levels.
- The best regional series runs the same class(diff.name) and a lot of our area racers plan to run that series.
And with Slots new carpet/size...I'm sure they can land a date in the future with the series.
- Secondly...the racer feedback I got was that they(majority) liked the 21.5 with an open speedo.

Which then allows a progression of classes in the Indy area of...
*Mini Cooper
*Bomber
*Vintage Trans Am (25.5/National Rules)
*Indy GT (21.5/open speedo/RCGT tire/body rule)
*Expert Sedan (17.5/open speedo/rubber tire)
*World GT (13.5/open speedo/open body/WGT tire)

It matches well with what is being ran at most tracks in the Mid West...and keep things simple.And the speed control issue will be much easier to tech.


----------



## chuck in indy

*US RC Bombers Rules*

*United States RC Bombers (USRCB) / Bomber Class Rules & Specifications*

*Chassis Specifications:*
Any 1/10 four wheel drive touring car with a minimum ride height of 5mm and minimum weight of 1500g.

*Body Specifications:*
Pre 1964 American hot rod car bodies only (no trucks, jeeps, etc, just cars).

McCallister part numbers:
181 - 57‘ Ford Bomber
182 - 55’ Chevy Bomber

Parma part numbers:
10133 - 49’ Mercury
10242 - 41’ Willy’s
10162 - 57’ Chevy Bel Air
10126 - 56’ Chevy Nomad
10196 - 61’ Chevy Impala
10152 - Gangster (rear wheel wells must be cut out)

*More bodies to be added as they become available or presented for approval.

Bodies must be painted in period correct style’s and schemes with numbers on both drivers and passenger
side doors while roof numbers are optional. Any colors are allowed but please keep in the theme of the pre
1960’s stock car racing and local race tracks. No wings, wheel covers or other body alterations are allowed. 
All bodies must be trimmed to stock body lines provided by manufacturer. Wheel wells may be cut to fit
chassis to prevent tire rub.

A great source for paint scheme inspiration can be found at the following web site:
http://www.ckdeluxemag.com

*Tire & Wheel Specifications:*
Front Tires - HPI 4793 only with stock inserts (no stuffing)
Back Tires - HPI 4797 only with stock inserts (no stuffing)
All other tires and inserts are illegal.

Wheels (rims)
Front Wheels (rims) - 26mm only... Part numbers listed below
Rear Wheels (rims) - 31mm only... Part numbers listed below

The only wheels / rims allowed are HPI part numbers:
3805 through 3814 • 3815 through 3822 • 3854 through 3869 • 33472 through 33473 • 33474 through 33475
All other wheels / rims are illegal. 

No tire altering of any kind is allowed and at least 1/2 the tread pattern must be visible on all tires at the end
of heat and main. Any traction compound can be used as long as permitted by track.

*Motor Specifications:*
Tamiya 540J Red Dot brushed motor only... Part number: Tamiya 53689

No motor altering of any kind is allowed other than basic break in and cleaning.
*Clobbering rule: If you keep clobbering with a noticeable speed difference we’ll have you randomly swap a motor with another racer or
Purchase one for you to turn back in at the end of the night! The Prez will always have a spare!

*Gearing Specifications:*
Final FDR minimum is 6.00

*Electronic Speed Controller Specifications:*
Any non programmable speed controller under $65.00 MSRP. As long as it was available or is still available
at a hobby store or online for under $65.00 MSRP it’s legal.

No reverse allowed. Either turn it off or don’t use it.

ESC must not be able to hook up to computer or be programmed to advance timing, add boost, etc. Any
break setting is allowed.

ESC suggestions (there are plenty more to choose from under $65):
HPI Racing SC-15 ESC • Tamiya TEU-104BK ESC • Hitec HTE41820 • Novak Explorer II NOV1910
Dynamite Lipo Tazer DYN4928 • Associated XP SC2000 ASC29140 

*Battery Specifications:*
Any ROAR approved 2 cell lipo up to 5000mah / 40c max

*Radio Specifications:*
Any radio, servo, receiver combo is allowed

*Race Specifications:*
- 5 minute heats
- 5 minute mains
- Side by side double file standing starts
- Random sorts for each heat
- Mains start in opposite or inverted qualifying order

Notes: If it’s not in the rules consider it illegal or unless it’s pertaining to a body not listed, if you have
to ask the answer is probably no. 

Contact me (Chuck Ray) at [email protected] if you have any questions. My hobby talk name is
Chuck in Indy. I’m always open to suggestions but the main goal for this class is to have fun and keep the cost as low as possible and the speed of the cars controllable for everyone!


----------



## Railroader

I just realized that the new carpet means much more grip. That means my set ups are all wrong. I tell you, I almost hope the track isn't ready for racing this Friday because I will be on vacation and I don't want you chuckleheads having a head start on me for set up changes.


----------



## indymodz

Crptracer said:


> 21.5 is definetly the way to go I believe....That way it leaves a progression to 17.5 rubber TC....



This is what I put in mine and Ill race where Im allowed.. :thumbsup:


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I think we will see more consistent grip on Friday nights. I think we will see less difference between practice lap times before racing and hot laps in the mains. This should improve overall racing since there should be less guessing on grip in the mains. Will this require fine-tuning setups? Sure. However, I've taken my base VTA setup to various tracks (including Slots) and have managed to have good results. Of course I've had to make minor spring or oil changes, but it was usually within one rating (up or down) of my Slots starting point.

I also don't think a larger track is going to affect the quality of the Tamiya Mini-Cooper racing we've seen. The larger size of track will allow a driver to make a few mistakes without losing a lap to the leader. While the main straight will be longer (although it doesn't have to be setup that way), the difference at Slots was always how well the Cooper handled in the infield. I've raced my Cooper on a few large outdoor/asphalt layouts where I wasn't the fastest car and was able to finish quite well.

Regardless of any challenges the new layout will create, we will be sharing this experience with some of the most helpful R/C racers I've ever had the priveledge to be around. I'm looking forward to the 2010/2011 indoor season at Indy Slots.

Oh, and a big thanks to the Indy Slots crew for taking their time on the new carpet layout.


----------



## chuck in indy

*Custom Car Numbers*

There's been a little interest so if anyone needs some custom rc car numbers get a hold of me at [email protected]. 

Attached is a sample. I charge $17.50 for two duplicate 8.5" x 11" sheets which will allow you to put numbers on at least 4 cars. I basically provide the numbers in the font you want in 4 different sizes along with your name. It normally only takes 2 or 3 days to get them done once you approve the sheet via email.


----------



## chadtastic

Them there stickers are swwwweeeetttt!!!!!


----------



## THE READER

Wow!!!!!! What A Great Positive Attitude Every One Has !!!, This Is Great To See Every One On The Same Page, And Trying To Get Along So Well.-- . God Is Smilling Down An All Of This. Keep It Up Guys .this Is Going To Be A Great Year Of Racing For Every One. I'm Excited About Everything Going On Right Now , And Can't Wait To Get Back To Racing With Everybody. And A Special THANKS To The Two Big Track Owners For There EFFORT To Work With Each Other, And All They Are Doing To Make A Better Place For All Of Us To Run.
:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::wave:

GODS GREATEST COMMANDMENT IS LOVING GOD AND LOVING EACH OTHER


----------



## indymodz

Well said! :thumbsup:


----------



## MicroRacerM18

*Chuck*, thanks for re-posting the rules for the Bomber class.

*Chad*, when you get the final specs for RCGT in place, please let us know. Also, will you have the tires for RCGT in stock?

I am looking forward to this winter season. It sounds like there is going to be some great racing. My Cooper is ready for the new track, bomber is close and I am still trying to decide if I am going with VTA or RCGT. :thumbsup:


----------



## Railroader

For RCGT I could go with either 17.5 or 21.5 and open ESC. And from what I am reading from some of the above posts, I guess I am leaning towards 21.5.

Essentially it would be the same rules HPI posts for RCGT with the exception of using 21.5 motors instead of 17.5. That rules structure would be pretty easy to enforce and explain to people wanting to race in the class.


----------



## Crptracer

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Crptracer

Just a thought but I think a series with teams would be an awesome idea teams must be blind draw and must have:

1-Bomber
1-VTA
1-RCGT
1-Minni Cooper

Points for qualifiying and finishes and the other stuff I leave up to the tracks. We could call it the "Indy Cup" series.


----------



## Crptracer

Or the "Crptracer Invotaional" as I wanted to call it..... ;-)


----------



## Crptracer

LUGNUTZ you have PM


----------



## Lugnutz

Railroader said:


> For RCGT I could go with either 17.5 or 21.5 and open ESC. And from what I am reading from some of the above posts, I guess I am leaning towards 21.5.
> 
> Essentially it would be the same rules HPI posts for RCGT with the exception of using 21.5 motors instead of 17.5. That rules structure would be pretty easy to enforce and explain to people wanting to race in the class.


This is the way to go in my opinion. 17.5 with open speedo is like 13.5 or faster. There are alot of 21.5 motors around also. That is the rule package that RCAR is using and it would be nice to be able to run both places with out changing motors, speedos and car set-up. I have ran a couple of races with the 21.5 and open speedo against the 17.5 cars and was able to keep up. Its a little faster in the straight and a little softer out of the corners but pretty equal.


----------



## tractionroller

The carpet is installed gentleman.The wall building will start tomorrow.Looking good for Friday night.Stay tuned.Chad is turning practice laps with the mini sprint


----------



## THE READER

tractionroller said:


> The carpet is installed gentleman.The wall building will start tomorrow.Looking good for Friday night.Stay tuned.Chad is turning practice laps with the mini sprint





:woohoo:


----------



## BadSign

I went by today and took a look- holy cow! I never thought I'd see this day come, thanks again guys!
and on another note...



Railroader said:


> I just realized that the new carpet means much more grip. That means my set ups are all wrong.


*You* have setups!?!?!?!? 

FWIW, I think moving to a 21.5/ open for RCGT is a bad idea- now everyone with the old set-up needs to change. Didn't we just go through this with VTA? Let both powerplants run together, open 21.5 vs. Fixed 17.5.


----------



## chuck in indy

*Woohoo!*

Just stopped by to drop off some stuff and grab a bomber body and I was like holy carpet racer batman! This thing is coming together so awesome! Everything is looking good fella's... Your doing a great job, Thanks a million! I believe the good word is getting around as people are really excited! :woohoo:


----------



## Crptracer

FWIW, I think moving to a 21.5/ open for RCGT is a bad idea- now everyone with the old set-up needs to change. Didn't we just go through this with VTA? Let both powerplants run together, open 21.5 vs. Fixed 17.5.[/QUOTE]

Well change is good, But I see ur point I think that 21.5 would have originally been the choice for RCGT had VTA not been running it...I wouldn't have an issue with it at all..As long as the cars are comparable...it would make it easier for transition to 17.5/rubber tire...However I think a difference will be noticed on the bigger track and then an FDR limitation may come into play....I think that may be the reason for just running 21.5...


----------



## Railroader

BadSign said:


> I went by today and took a look- holy cow! I never thought I'd see this day come, thanks again guys!
> and on another note...
> 
> 
> 
> Railroader said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just realized that the new carpet means much more grip. That means my set ups are all wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> *You* have setups!?!?!?!?
> 
> FWIW, I think moving to a 21.5/ open for RCGT is a bad idea- now everyone with the old set-up needs to change. Didn't we just go through this with VTA? Let both powerplants run together, open 21.5 vs. Fixed 17.5.
Click to expand...

Do you realize the irony of your post?


----------



## chuck in indy

Can we get a roll call or count if you've updated to a 25.5 for VTA or are planning to?

Right now I think it's Yelle, Smith, Cobb (just ordered his) and myself who have the correct power plants. Anyone else ready or about to be?


----------



## chuck in indy

Railroader said:


> Do you realize the irony of your post?


Irony?

Oh, I got this one! Irony is a dish best served... Uh, Ok I think I got the wrong word. Is revenge the dish? My Klingon is bit rusty... Paragon rhymes with Klingon though! Maybe I've taken in a bit too many fumes of the Paragon?


----------



## THE READER

Chad , do you think the track will be open for practice this thursday?


----------



## THE READER

Chuck , did you get my text yesterday? --about the decals


----------



## MicroRacerM18

chuck in indy said:


> Can we get a roll call or count if you've updated to a 25.5 for VTA or are planning to?
> 
> Right now I think it's Yelle, Smith, Cobb (just ordered his) and myself who have the correct power plants. Anyone else ready or about to be?


I am trying to decide between VTA and RCGT. I have not upgraded.


----------



## jtsbell

Chuck,Cody&I have a bomber&25.5 ready to go.Going to try to come down Friday night.


----------



## chadtastic

Not sure if there will be practice on Thursday. We will be able to race Friday but we wont be finished till probably next week...


----------



## THE READER

For Sale , Tc3 With Most Of The Upgrade Parts. Just Gone Tru. In Top Condition Ready To Run Very Smooth Handling Car And Fast. --has A Fresh 540j Motor --novak explorer 11 Esc--2.4ttx240 Radio Systum --3600 Smc Batt Lipo
As You See It -- $200.00 FIRM


----------



## BadSign

chuck in indy said:


> Can we get a roll call or count if you've updated to a 25.5 for VTA or are planning to?
> 
> Right now I think it's Yelle, Smith, Cobb (just ordered his) and myself who have the correct power plants. Anyone else ready or about to be?


I don't date any more, I'm married. My wife says I married up, whatever that means.

I'll upgrade to the 25.5, though.


----------



## DCutshaw

does anyone know what the layout for friday is going to look like? just curious.
Thanks:woohoo:


----------



## THE READER

Roll Call For Fridays Racing On Our New Carpet,
I;m In For Vta 25.5 And Bombers.


----------



## THE READER

DCutshaw said:


> does anyone know what the layout for friday is going to look like? just curious.
> Thanks:woohoo:


I DONT THINK ANYONE KNOWS YET, BUT ILL BET IT WILL BE FAST


----------



## Railroader

DCutshaw said:


> does anyone know what the layout for friday is going to look like? just curious.
> Thanks:woohoo:


We/they usually set it up on Friday afternoon. If you get there early enough (~5:00pm) you can help.

With the new extra click-track pieces, they possible layouts will be a lot more flexible. I predict a long straight with a couple sweepers and a somewhat complicated infield.


----------



## train5171

Bomber for me, and trying to get a guy from to get his car finished in time to make it also. I may have to loan him a set of wheels and tires to get it done, but that can happen.:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

Plan to run Bomber and Cooper if I get off work in time. No run time on the Bomber so I hope to have a few test laps.
Chad


----------



## DCutshaw

I'm in for bombers should be a good time


----------



## chadtastic

The track is ready to go, and we have plenty of pit space ready. ( Speaking of pit space, we greatly underestimated the amount of pit space there will be at slots ) The floors will not be painted along with a few other things that need done. You guys are more than welcome to come set up the track for friday and get some practice laps in...

Yes Bob you can practice tonight...:thumbsup:


----------



## vtxjosh

chadtastic said:


> The track is ready to go, and we have plenty of pit space ready. ( Speaking of pit space, we greatly underestimated the amount of pit space there will be at slots ) The floors will not be painted along with a few other things that need done. You guys are more than welcome to come set up the track for friday and get some practice laps in...
> 
> Yes Bob you can practice tonight...:thumbsup:


LOL, we are gonna need more tables! By the way look what time Chad and I have posted. I just got home. We are working hard to make the indoor racing at Slots great for everyone.:thumbsup:


----------



## THE READER

I;ll be there tonight to set up the track for friday . do i have any volenteer to come out tonight to help me . and get in some practice?
( Tom i need your expertise on track set up ) there no telling what kind of track i;ll come up with by myself and all these new click building blocks lol!! help

bob yelle


----------



## DCutshaw

Does anybody know how to turn off reverse on a Novak xrs I'm trying to turn it off for the bombers on Friday any help is greatly appreciated. Thanks, Derich:thumbsup:


----------



## indianchief

PICTURES!!!! Lets see it!


----------



## chuck in indy

DCutshaw said:


> Does anybody know how to turn off reverse on a Novak xrs I'm trying to turn it off for the bombers on Friday any help is greatly appreciated. Thanks, Derich:thumbsup:


You can't to my knowledge. Just don't use it and your fine. If you use and back in to someone that's the only time someone would say something so it's cool...


----------



## chuck in indy

vtxjosh said:


> LOL, we are gonna need more tables! By the way look what time Chad and I have posted. I just got home. We are working hard to make the indoor racing at Slots great for everyone.:thumbsup:


You mean you left to go get some sleep? "There's no sleeping in track prep!" (spoken in Tom Hanks voice in A league of Their Own)...


----------



## DCutshaw

Thanks, i know one way that i wont have to use reverse.........dont crash and be up front!!!! See Ya on the track, Derich:thumbsup:


----------



## chuck in indy

THE READER said:


> Roll Call For Fridays Racing On Our New Carpet,
> I;m In For Vta 25.5 And Bombers.


I'm in for Bombers.

I'll probably only run one class to take it easy. I've had a busy week (missed dirt racing last night) and want to take it easy tomorrow night and take in the awesomeness!


----------



## chuck in indy

*Bomber Rules*

I'll repost these one a week for the next month or two so people can see them if they don't like searching or scrolling back.

*United States RC Bombers (USRCB) / Bomber Class Rules & Specifications*

*Chassis Specifications:
*Any 1/10 four wheel drive touring car with a minimum ride height of 5mm and minimum weight of 1500g.

*Body Specifications:*
Pre 1964 American hot rod car bodies only (no trucks, jeeps, etc, just cars).

McCallister part numbers:
181 - 57‘ Ford Bomber
182 - 55’ Chevy Bomber

Parma part numbers:
10133 - 49’ Mercury
10242 - 41’ Willy’s
10162 - 57’ Chevy Bel Air
10126 - 56’ Chevy Nomad
10196 - 61’ Chevy Impala
10152 - Gangster (rear wheel wells must be cut out)

*More bodies to be added as they become available or presented for approval.

Bodies must be painted in period correct style’s and schemes with numbers on both drivers and passenger
side doors while roof numbers are optional. Any colors are allowed but please keep in the theme of the pre
1960’s stock car racing and local race tracks. No wings, wheel covers or other body alterations are allowed. 
All bodies must be trimmed to stock body lines provided by manufacturer. Wheel wells may be cut to fit
chassis to prevent tire rub.

A great source for paint scheme inspiration can be found at the following web site:
http://www.ckdeluxemag.com

*Tire & Wheel Specifications:*
Front Tires - HPI 4793 only with stock inserts (no stuffing)
Back Tires - HPI 4797 only with stock inserts (no stuffing)
All other tires and inserts are illegal.

Wheels (rims)
Front Wheels (rims) - 26mm only... Part numbers listed below
Rear Wheels (rims) - 31mm only... Part numbers listed below

The only wheels / rims allowed are HPI part numbers:
3805 through 3814 • 3815 through 3822 • 3854 through 3869 • 33472 through 33473 • 33474 through 33475
All other wheels / rims are illegal. 

No tire altering of any kind is allowed and at least 1/2 the tread pattern must be visible on all tires at the end
of heat and main. Any traction compound can be used as long as permitted by track.

*Motor Specifications:*
Tamiya 540J Red Dot brushed motor only... Part number: Tamiya 53689

No motor altering of any kind is allowed other than basic break in and cleaning.
*Clobbering rule: If you keep clobbering with a noticeable speed difference we’ll have you randomly swap a motor with another racer or
Purchase one for you to turn back in at the end of the night! The Prez will always have a spare!

*Gearing Specifications:*
Final FDR minimum is 6.00

Electronic Speed Controller Specifications:
Any non programmable speed controller under $65.00 MSRP. As long as it was available or is still available
at a hobby store or online for under $65.00 MSRP it’s legal.

No reverse allowed. Either turn it off or don’t use it. _*If it's used be smart about it. Don't back in to anyone if your in no mans land and a marshall can't get to you._

ESC must not be able to hook up to computer or be programmed to advance timing, add boost, etc. Any
break setting is allowed.

ESC suggestions (there are plenty more to choose from under $65):
HPI Racing SC-15 ESC • Tamiya TEU-104BK ESC • Hitec HTE41820 • Novak Explorer II NOV1910
Dynamite Lipo Tazer DYN4928 • Associated XP SC2000 ASC29140 

*Battery Specifications:*
Any ROAR approved 2 cell lipo up to 5000mah / 40c max

*Radio Specifications:*
Any radio, servo, receiver combo is allowed

*Race Specifications:*
- 5 minute heats
- 5 minute mains
- Side by side double file standing starts
- Random sorts for each heat
- Mains start in opposite or inverted qualifying order

Notes: If it’s not in the rules consider it illegal or unless it’s pertaining to a body not listed, if you have
to ask the answer is probably no. 

Contact me (Chuck Ray) at [email protected] if you have any questions. My hobby talk name is
Chuck in Indy. I’m always open to suggestions but the main goal for this class is to have fun and keep the cost as low as possible and the speed of the cars controllable for everyone!


----------



## chuck in indy

I just wanted to up my post count to try and catch Railroader in this department plus have three post in a row! I'm so silly!


----------



## THE READER

well it looks like im on my own tonight!! sigh


----------



## THE READER

THE READER said:


> I;ll be there tonight to set up the track for friday . do i have any volenteer to come out tonight to help me . and get in some practice?
> ( Tom i need your expertise on track set up ) there no telling what kind of track i;ll come up with by myself and all these new click building blocks lol!! help
> 
> bob yelle


this is my last post on this sight


----------



## Railroader

THE READER said:


> this is my last post on this sight


Sorry, I wish I could help you. There is a tiny possibility of making it late tonight, but very tiny.

I can't believe my only real vacation of the year and it is on the same day new carpet is raced on. I expect pictures you guys!


----------



## Railroader

chuck in indy said:


> I just wanted to up my post count to try and catch Railroader in this department plus have three post in a row! I'm so silly!


Pshaw! Amateur. :dude:

If Hobbytalk didn't have the 60 second limit between posts I assure you my post could would be even higher.


----------



## Crptracer

Well fellas it looks as if I will not be returning this year as it appears I will be hitting the road again for work...I hope to possibly hit a friday just to run on the new carpet and chat everyone up....Its gonna be a huge on-road season and wish I could be apart of it but its not in the cards but I will return and I wish slots and the new owners and all of you guys the best and I will at least still chat with ya on here....


----------



## THE READER

here is some pic of the track for tomorrow thank you chuck for coming out to help


----------



## chuck in indy

Crptracer said:


> Well fellas it looks as if I will not be returning this year as it appears I will be hitting the road again for work...I hope to possibly hit a friday just to run on the new carpet and chat everyone up....Its gonna be a huge on-road season and wish I could be apart of it but its not in the cards but I will return and I wish slots and the new owners and all of you guys the best and I will at least still chat with ya on here....


Congrats! It's great that you got that work that you had mentioned. I'm sure you'll be able to get some racing in every now and then wether at Slots, Fairgrounds, etc. Rock on!


----------



## chuck in indy

*TT01 Bomber Tested Very Well*



THE READER said:


> here is some pic of the track for tomorrow thank you chuck for coming out to help



Whew, it was hard configuring a layout w/o a pole... Can we get the pole back? Heehee! I think Lugntz will miss it the most? Maybe I'll make a little sign and name it Lugnut's Hangout (a great place to wrap an XRAY around)! :tongue:

Back at ya Bob... Had fun but Carroll helped too!

I ran my TT01 Bomber to get it ready and see if it would be competitive and it was very stout. I had a little bit of a push in the front end due to intentionally using stiff (associated purple) springs on the front but there is no doubt in my mind that almost any 4WD touring car will work in this class and be not only fun but very competitive.

My set-up on the TT01 was stock out of the box with the blue Tamiya adjustable shocks loaded with 3 hole pistons all around with 40 weight oil and purple associated springs in the front (no rebound) and 20 weight oil and blue associated springs in the back (no rebound). Ride height is 5 all around. Front toe-in is zero degrees. There is no way to adjust rear toe, front or rear camber in the kit that I have so basically the kit was built stock with the adjustments I listed. I added weight to balance the car since I'm using an old Orion 3400 Lipo but outside of that that's it. It was set-up to my driving style and how I like to roll more than use drag break but maybe this can be of some use to someone?

*Side note:* We had 5 bombers show up for practice! Chad, Chad, Bob, Derich and myself.  So far we've had about a dozen different racers show up in just 4 weeks of actual racing / practice. My Dream Bomber main / race would be Reader, Brockstar (and his Pappy Mark), Lugnutz, 1Brownguy, Davidl, Outlander, Chadtastic (you earned it) and myself. Maybe the planets will align one time at slots and happen... I'd put up $100 for that! Winner take all...


----------



## indianchief

Where is the loop again? (sorry for the off-roader invading the on-road territory!)


----------



## chuck in indy

indianchief said:


> Where is the loop again? (sorry for the off-roader invading the on-road territory!)


Back (south side) wall running north and south near the middle I believe.

All racers are welcome. There's always room for one more! :thumbsup: Besides, I've been out there bumping and banging in the dirt as of late on Wednesday night under the lights! I ain't affraid of those Gremlin's!


----------



## indymodz

THE READER said:


> here is some pic of the track for tomorrow thank you chuck for coming out to help


Helluva job guys!! Looks great :thumbsup:


----------



## MicroRacerM18

I am in for Coopers.

My VTA is not legal with the new rules and my bomber is not ready yet.


----------



## chadtastic

Josh and I areat Slots if you onraod guys want to come down early...

I know im getting Slots bomber out and turning some laps...


----------



## DCutshaw

ill be there just after 4. are you racing tonight chad????


----------



## chadtastic

Yes I am... 

SLOTS IS OPEN FOR ONROAD RACING TONIGHT!!!!!!!


----------



## chuck in indy

*Race Results for Friday 09/03/2010*

Had a great time tonight folks. Was cool to meet and make a few new friends! Hope to see you all again when you get a chance! Have a great holiday weekend! Below are the Race results for Friday 09/03/2010.

*Bombers - B Main*
Pos..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....26...5m07.281..Steve Larracey (Bump to A)
....2....25...5m04.299..Doug James (Bump to A)
....3....24...5m00.484..Travis Hogan
....4....20...5m.00.005..Corey Warren
....5....02...0m32.209..Brian Eggers

*Bombers - A Main*
Pos..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....28..5m08.482..Bob Yelle (Made is past loop to get extra lap)
....2....27...5m00.214..Chuck Ray (TQ - 29..5m01.422)
....3....27...5m07.792..Chad Gillum
....4....26...5m.08.656..Chad Wisdom
....5....25...5m07.658..Derich Cutshaw
....6....24...5m05.463..Doug James
....7....24...5m06.561..Steve Larracey

Note: Bomber class saw a variety of chassis being used that made the A Main which include the Trinity T-Spec, Schumacher Mi4LP, Associated TC5, Associated TC4, Tamiya TT01 and XRAY-T3

*Coopers - A Main*
Pos..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....26...5m00.759..Steve Larracy (TQ - 26..5m07.671)
....2....24...5m06.463..Doug James
....3....23...5m09.665..Brian Smith
....4....16...5m06.542..Mike Vaught
....5....12...2m58.772..Jonathan Crisler

*VTA - 25.5 Shakedown*
Pos..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....26...5m07.817..Brian Smith
....2....22...5m02.847..Mark Borem
Note: Greg Cobb & Chuck Ray ran VTA heats while Brian Smith took the wheel for the main in Chuck's MI4LP.

**Slots Hobby shop will have a few 25.5 VTA Motors in stock in the next couple days so stay tuned or call to reserve or order one today*.


----------



## chuck in indy

*RCGT Rules*

Below are the rules Slots will be running for RCGT (Known as IndyGT at other local tracks)

*Chassis:* Any 1/10 Scale 4WD Touring Car Chassis
*Motor:* Any 21.5 Brushless - National rules are 27T/17.5 but has been voted on to run 21.5 with open speedo.
*Speed Control:* Any Speed Control / Speed control open - no limit
*Battery:* Any ROAR Legal 2 Cell Lipo or 6 Cell Nimh
*Tires:* HPI X Pattern Rubber Tires
Allowable X-Pattern tire choices are up to the race organizer, with competitiveness and cost in mind:
- HPI #4790 X-Pattern Radial Tire 26mm D-Compound (base spec tire)
- HPI #4490 X-Pattern Radial Tire Pro Compound 26mm (stickier compound for improved traction)
- HPI #4495 X-Pattern Radial Belted Tire Pro Compound 26mm (sticky and belted tire, allows for more speed)
*Body:* Any GT or GT2 style body
- Any "realistic/scale" Touring Car/GT body (No "Race" bodies, Stratus, Mazda 6 etc.)
- Bodies should represent models that are running or had been run in the Touring Car, GT2, GT1 classes in ALMS, LeMans, Speed Challenge etc.
- Any 26mm spoked wheels (no dish wheels)
- Kit Lexan wing (flat realistic wing if included) or Plastic realistic wing set(s) only (keeping in mind the spirit of realism of the class). Keeping the spirit of the class, scale realism, the final decisions on specs should be decided by each local track/organizer and should reflect the local flavor of the track/racers
*Minimum Ride Ht:* .5mm
*Minimum Weight:* 1500g
*Qualifiers:* 6 Minute (at tracks discretion)
*Mains:* 8 Minute (at tracks discretion)


----------



## indymodz

chuck in indy said:


> Below are the rules Slots will be running for RCGT (Known as IndyGT at other local tracks)
> 
> *Chassis:* Any 1/10 Scale 4WD Touring Car Chassis
> *Motor:* Any 21.5 Brushless - National rules are 27T/17.5 but has been voted on to run 21.5 with open speedo.
> *Speed Control:* Any Speed Control / Speed control open - no limit
> *Battery:* Any ROAR Legal 2 Cell Lipo or 6 Cell Nimh
> *Tires:* HPI X Pattern Rubber Tires
> Allowable X-Pattern tire choices are up to the race organizer, with competitiveness and cost in mind:
> - HPI #4790 X-Pattern Radial Tire 26mm D-Compound (base spec tire)
> - HPI #4490 X-Pattern Radial Tire Pro Compound 26mm (stickier compound for improved traction)
> - HPI #4495 X-Pattern Radial Belted Tire Pro Compound 26mm (sticky and belted tire, allows for more speed)
> *Body:* Any GT or GT2 style body
> - Any "realistic/scale" Touring Car/GT body (No "Race" bodies, Stratus, Mazda 6 etc.)
> - Bodies should represent models that are running or had been run in the Touring Car, GT2, GT1 classes in ALMS, LeMans, Speed Challenge etc.
> - Any 26mm spoked wheels (no dish wheels)
> - Kit Lexan wing (flat realistic wing if included) or Plastic realistic wing set(s) only (keeping in mind the spirit of realism of the class). Keeping the spirit of the class, scale realism, the final decisions on specs should be decided by each local track/organizer and should reflect the local flavor of the track/racers
> *Minimum Ride Ht:* .5mm
> *Minimum Weight:* 1500g
> *Qualifiers:* 6 Minute (at tracks discretion)
> *Mains:* 8 Minute (at tracks discretion)



He** Yea!! Glad to see the local tracks running the same rules. Had fun running on the new carpet, the Bombers looked great out there.. I bet that class is gonna be huge!


----------



## Railroader

Wow, the bomber class is blowing up!!! Sounds like I missed a great time.

Chuck, is that a stock TT-01 kit, or an "R" kit? Sounds like a stock kit because I think you can adjust camber and toe on the TT-01R kits. It is awesome that such a cheap kit is perfect for the class.

Vacation update: 59 degrees with sideways rain, but we're still loving it.


----------



## Railroader

Oh, and the RCGT rules look great. All I need is a new set of tires. What do you RCGT guys recommend?


----------



## chuck in indy

It's the regular TT01 kit under that Purple Mercury Bomber body.

On the RCGT tires I've always used the belted (HPI4495). Lugnuts suggested them and they've worked well.

Have a great vacation. See you soon!


----------



## Lugnutz

Stopped by the track last night and it looked good. Thanks Chuck for letting me run one heat with the VTA. 

Tom, the belted tires will last longer but with a little less grip, the non belted will wear faster and have more grip. They can get to where they have to much grip......traction roll, slow in corners. I use belted on carpet and non belted outside.


----------



## indymodz

Im also using belted


----------



## BadSign

I've used belted as well

I've got my full-scale transportation problems solved so their may be some racing in my immediate future (Friday).


----------



## BadSign

Just looked at the results and have a question-

How do lap times compare between Coopers/Bombers and the new 25.5 VTA package? give me some fast laps, please.


----------



## chuck in indy

BadSign said:


> Just looked at the results and have a question-
> 
> How do lap times compare between Coopers/Bombers and the new 25.5 VTA package? give me some fast laps, please.


Below are the A-Main winners best laps from Friday, September 3, 2010:
Bombers - 10.234 (sec)
Coopers- 10.554 (sec)
VTA - 9.409 (sec)... The VTA results this week are not a good indicator because the racers were basically testing set-ups, driving styles and having fun playing cat and mouse. The 9.409 was the fastest lap wheeled by Brian Smith in the last minute of the main. Hope this helps!


----------



## BadSign

Thank you, sir!


----------



## cwoods34

I'm also glad the tracks are following the same rules. I think with a simple gear change a 21.5 and open ESC will work great at either track.

With regards to the tires, I had more success running the non-belted pro compounds. The car rotated smoothly and the tires didn't squeal when entering a turn. If I had the money to rotate 5-6 sets throughout the season I would. HOWEVER......

In terms of price and longevity, you can't beat the belted. I picked up 2 sets of belted to rotate and they should last a very long time. I remember borrowing a set from Mr. Lugnutz that I think he said had a whole season on them, and they still worked fine.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Well anyone that raced on Friday got to witness the melt down of my GTB in my VTA car. I had just removed my Tekin to make my TC3 100% 2010 rules ready and I believe that I plugged it in backwards at some point. Thankfully it desoldered the battery during the meltdown and the heat was contained in the chassis (and didn't damage the new carpet). I haven't had a chance to fully assess the damage to the other electronics (crossing fingers).

Now for the good news!!! I had the foresight to order a spare TC3 chassis and the old chassis was needing to be replaced. More good news is that I won a new VTA legal speed control at a trophy race over the summer. Not sure if I'll have my 25.5 VTA car ready for this Friday, but my TC3 should be "like new" soon.

Speaking of VTA, please check out the new rules here (http://www.usvintagetransam.com/rules/2010rules.pdf). Here is the current list of legal speed controls:

*Novak-*
GTB series part numbers:1710, 1711
Havoc series part numbers:1732, 1733, 1735
Slyder part number: 1712
XBR (DISCONTINUED) part number:1720

*LRP*
A.i. Brushless Reverse part numbers: LRP80100, LRP80150

*SPEED PASSION*
Cirtix “Stock Club Race” ESC part number: 12280


----------



## Crptracer

Is there an onroad practice night?


----------



## indymodz

Thursday I believe


----------



## rockin_bob13

Don't forget the new VTA weight rules.


----------



## chuck in indy

*Bomber Rules*

I'll repost these one a week for the next month or two so people can see them if they don't like searching or scrolling back.

*United States RC Bombers (USRCB) / Bomber Class Rules & Specifications*

*Chassis Specifications:
*Any 1/10 four wheel drive touring car with a minimum ride height of 5mm and minimum weight of 1500g.

*Body Specifications:*
Pre 1964 American hot rod car bodies only (no trucks, jeeps, etc, just cars).

McCallister part numbers:
181 - 57‘ Ford Bomber
182 - 55’ Chevy Bomber

Parma part numbers:
10133 - 49’ Mercury
10242 - 41’ Willy’s
10162 - 57’ Chevy Bel Air
10126 - 56’ Chevy Nomad
10196 - 61’ Chevy Impala
10152 - Gangster (rear wheel wells must be cut out)

*More bodies to be added as they become available or presented for approval.

Bodies must be painted in period correct style’s and schemes with numbers on both drivers and passenger
side doors while roof numbers are optional. Any colors are allowed but please keep in the theme of the pre
1960’s stock car racing and local race tracks. No wings, wheel covers or other body alterations are allowed. 
All bodies must be trimmed to stock body lines provided by manufacturer. Wheel wells may be cut to fit
chassis to prevent tire rub.

A great source for paint scheme inspiration can be found at the following web site:
http://www.ckdeluxemag.com

*Tire & Wheel Specifications:*
Front Tires - HPI 4793 only with stock inserts (no stuffing)
Back Tires - HPI 4797 only with stock inserts (no stuffing)
All other tires and inserts are illegal.

Wheels (rims)
Front Wheels (rims) - 26mm only... Part numbers listed below
Rear Wheels (rims) - 31mm only... Part numbers listed below

The only wheels / rims allowed are HPI part numbers:
3805 through 3814 • 3815 through 3822 • 3854 through 3869 • 33472 through 33473 • 33474 through 33475
All other wheels / rims are illegal. 

No tire altering of any kind is allowed and at least 1/2 the tread pattern must be visible on all tires at the end
of heat and main. Any traction compound can be used as long as permitted by track.

*Motor Specifications:*
Tamiya 540J Red Dot brushed motor only... Part number: Tamiya 53689

No motor altering of any kind is allowed other than basic break in and cleaning.
*Clobbering rule: If you keep clobbering with a noticeable speed difference we’ll have you randomly swap a motor with another racer or
Purchase one for you to turn back in at the end of the night! The Prez will always have a spare!

*Gearing Specifications:*
Final FDR minimum is 6.00

*Electronic Speed Controller Specifications:*
Any non programmable speed controller under $65.00 MSRP. As long as it was available or is still available at a hobby store or online for under $65.00 MSRP it’s legal.

No reverse allowed. Either turn it off or don’t use it. _*If it's used be smart about it. Don't back in to anyone if your in no mans land and a marshall can't get to you._

ESC must not be able to hook up to computer or be programmed to advance timing, add boost, etc. Any break setting is allowed.

*Basically all your allowed to do or be able to set on the esc is neutral, forward and breaking. Outside of that, any exc will be deemed illegal if there are any settings to help boost throttle response, advance timing or adds speed or boost.

ESC suggestions (there are plenty more to choose from under $65):
HPI Racing SC-15 ESC • Tamiya TEU-104BK ESC • Hitec HTE41820 • Novak Explorer II NOV1910 • Dynamite Lipo Tazer DYN4928 • Associated XP SC2000 ASC29140 

*Battery Specifications:*
Any ROAR approved 2 cell lipo up to 5000mah / 40c max

*Radio Specifications:*
Any radio, servo, receiver combo is allowed

*Race Specifications:*
- 5 minute heats
- 5 minute mains
- Side by side double file standing starts
- Random sorts for each heat
- Mains start in opposite or inverted qualifying order

Notes: If it’s not in the rules consider it illegal or unless it’s pertaining to a body not listed, if you have
to ask the answer is probably no. 

Contact me (Chuck Ray) at [email protected] if you have any questions. My hobby talk name is
Chuck in Indy. I’m always open to suggestions but the main goal for this class is to have fun and keep the cost as low as possible and the speed of the cars controllable for everyone!


----------



## DCutshaw

I was just thinking.... who would be up for proposing a bomber points series for this winter???


----------



## chuck in indy

There has been a question or two about the speed controller rule for the bomber so I'll break it down as best as I can.

Basically all your allowed to do or be able to set on the esc is neutral, forward and breaking, that's it. Outside of that, any esc will be deemed illegal if it cost over $65 retail (at any time in the history of rc) or if there are any settings to help boost throttle response, advance timing or adds speed or boost.

The focus on this class should be fun (above all else), driving prowess, chassis adjustments and keeping the cost as low as possible.


----------



## indymodz

Is there a FDR limit for VTA? I thought there was and couldnt find it on their site.


----------



## THE READER

indymodz said:


> Is there a FDR limit for VTA? I thought there was and couldnt find it on their site.


I was told that the fdr was lifted with the new rules . its wide open now:wave:


----------



## DCutshaw

I know its not on the rules for the bomber class but another great addition could that could be added is possibly a min weight, just my thoughts it would help out the non graphite/ carbon fiber people tell me what you guys think


----------



## THE READER

DCutshaw said:


> I know its not on the rules for the bomber class but another great addition could that could be added is possibly a min weight, just my thoughts it would help out the non graphite/ carbon fiber people tell me what you guys think


minimum weight is in our bomber rules,-- top of the page: under CHASSIS SPECIFCATIONS (minimum weight is 1500g :wave:


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

indymodz said:


> Is there a FDR limit for VTA? I thought there was and couldnt find it on their site.


The FDR rule was lifted for the 25.5 motors. However it seems that an FDR between 4.0 - 4.2 should be a good starting point. I've been running an 84/51 on my TC3 (4.11 FDR) and it has worked well at Slots and on the asphalt parking lot track over the summer. I was actually able to more than hold my own this past Sunday against 21.5 VTA cars in the infield, but they definately had me on the straights.


----------



## Kevin Cole

Bob-Is that TC3/Bomber you had still available?

Please PM me with any details.

Thank you Sir.


----------



## THE READER

Kevin Cole said:


> Bob-Is that TC3/Bomber you had still available?
> 
> Please PM me with any details.
> 
> Thank you Sir.


Kevin pm waiting on ya

for more updated info see page 441 -- #6615


----------



## Railroader

[Applying defibrillators] CLEAR! [/Applying defibrillators]

I think this thread almost died!

I should be able to race, along with a couple kids tomorrow. Finally!


----------



## chadtastic

Just in... Indy Slots has transponders for $74.99 come and get them before there gone. Not sure when we will get more...:thumbsup:


----------



## DCutshaw

I will be seeing you soon Chad lol:thumbsup:


----------



## BadSign

No racing for me tomorrow, Sam's got a soccer game in Avon. Looks like I'll be in next Friday!


----------



## BadSign

BTW Chad, do you guys have Jack in stock?


----------



## Kevin Cole

chadtastic said:


> Just in... Indy Slots has transponders for $74.99 come and get them before there gone. Not sure when we will get more...:thumbsup:


I'll put the word out...I've had several racers asking about local availability.:thumbsup:


----------



## chadtastic

Thanks Kevin...

Dont forget there is onroad racing tonight 7pm at Slots...


----------



## ThomasSuter

I like sopping where the fast guy's shop. The Fuze is really opening the eye's of the tekin, lrp and speed god's. Don't want to forget the Villineon. Commit on the 4x4 slash, Chris seem's to be putting some jammin and making the Hyper come out in them awful boy's.


----------



## ThomasSuter

Chadtastic and Josh good luck in the point serie's race tommorrow.


----------



## ThomasSuter

Chuck, is the Lrp number's include the SPX w/Siuper reverse, just curious.


----------



## jonesy112

does anyone know if the 25.5 motors came into the shop, and if there are any left?


----------



## ThomasSuter

I know at our shop they were still on back order.


----------



## indymodz

I need a 25.5 stator, any of those around?


----------



## tractionroller

*football*

Hey Tom them Giants aint doin so good tonight.35 to nutin right now


----------



## Railroader

Great night of racing, as always! The new track and pit space layout is excellent. I can't believe how much extra pit space is going to be picked added with the changes. I liked tonight's layout a lot too. Fast in some areas, but you really had to drive most of the infield.

... And after the bumpin' and hittin' in the Bomber class I was involved in some off the track as well. While picking up Victor from his football game* a guy backed into my van and took out the driver's side headlight and messed up the grill and bumper a little. Anyone know of a great collision shop they can recommend on the South or East side of Indy?

*Warriors: 35 - Giants:0


----------



## Railroader

I took some pictures tonight of the new track layout and the shop upstairs.

A gallery here of some of the shots.

Tonight's layout:


----------



## chuck in indy

*Race Results for Friday 09/10/2010*

Novice Coopers- A Main
Pos..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....16...5m16.585..Alsa Mehn (TQ - 16..5m04.689)
....2....15...5m02.607..Ben James
....3....13...5m05.973..Nate Gilles

Coopers - A Main
Pos..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....23...5m12.860..Tom Johnson
....2....22...5m03.376..Doug James
....3....22...5m11.841..Steve Larracey
....4....00...0m00.000..Brian Smith (TQ - 23..5m09.783) - (DNS - Mechanical)
....5....00...0m00.000..Jonathan Crisler (DNS - Mechanical)

Bombers - A Main
Pos..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....25..5m04.349.. Bob Yelle
....2....25...5m04.670..Chuck Ray (TQ - 25..5m07.773)
....3....24...5m11.794..Steve Larracey
....4....24...5m.14.507..Tom Johnson
....5....21...5m03.469..Doug James
....6....00...0m00.000..Chad Gillum (DNS - Mechanical)

VTA - A Main
Pos..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....27...5m05.492..Chuck Ray (TQ - 27..5m09.229)
....2....26...5m08.524..Brian Smith
....3....25...5m00.320..Bob Yelle


----------



## chuck in indy

*Bomber ESC's*



ThomasSuter said:


> Chuck, is the Lrp number's include the SPX w/Siuper reverse, just curious.


If referring to the Bomber class, any speed controller under $65.00 retail is legal as long as it was available or is still available at a hobby store or online for under $65.00.

The ESC must not be able to hook up to computer or be programmed in any way to advance timing, add boost, etc. Any break setting is allowed.

Basically, you can only set neutral, forward and break settings and that's it.

No reverse is allowed. Either turn it off or really, really, really try not to use it if you can't turn it off like on the Novak XRS.


----------



## MicroRacerM18

Great night of racing! Thanks to Chuck for letting me run his spare bomber.


----------



## smokefan

Track looks good will try to make it down and give it a sometime soon


----------



## THE READER

awesome night of racing guys< and great pic Tom!! 
Brian ! great racing with ya in the vta . it came down to who would make the first mistake , ( me ) we had nothing for Chuck tho.

and thank you Chuck for a great battle in the bombers!! this is what the bombers racing is design to be like . everyone in the bombers did a great job. 

sorry Chad for the broad side hit on the straight in the first heat . i never saw you sitting ther


----------



## chuck in indy

Does anyone have an extra tt01 they wanna sell? Possibly a roller with no electronics...


----------



## DCutshaw

last night was interesting for me i got a new much more fan for my motor and was installing it late last night i plugged it in the the reciever and didnt pay attention to the polaitity and turned it on seconds later smoke came pouring out of the speed contol i quickly unplugged the lipo (didnr want that to be next) and it stopped it still turns on but doesnt drive luckily i have another the exact same way so i can still race on the negative side im out an extra esc and my room smells of crispy electronics


----------



## chadtastic

Hello!!! Any body in here??? What the heck happened to the onroad thread???


----------



## jonesy112

What time will the doors be open tommorrow and the track ready for practice?I would like to ge as much track time as possible since it will be my first vta race at slots?


----------



## indymodz

Are Thursdays gonna be onroad practice or is it gonna be oval racing?


----------



## DCutshaw

i feel your pain chad lol i need my onroad thread i have a layout i designed but i dont know how early i can make it i can come at like noon to set it up if you will be there if not its okay ill race whatever is out there


----------



## THE READER

chadtastic said:


> Hello!!! Any body in here??? What the heck happened to the onroad thread???


I wouldn;t worry to much Chad,,- all the other threads here in indy are dead also.
Ill see ya tonight !!!-- by the way, how soon can we get in to practice and race tonight/?--:thumbsup:


----------



## THE READER

I still have a ready to run bomber for sale!!! ,-- im planing on racing it tonight unless someone wants it .$ 200.00

BOB YELLE


----------



## tractionroller

indymodz said:


> Are Thursdays gonna be onroad practice or is it gonna be oval racing?


oval racing


----------



## Railroader

Rich, we could practice on road on saturdays before the trucks take over at 4pm right?


----------



## Railroader

I'll be at Slots racing mini Cooper and my bomber tonight. A couple kids will be racing their mini coopers too.


----------



## MicroRacerM18

i'm in for coopers.


----------



## THE READER

jonesy112 said:


> What time will the doors be open tommorrow and the track ready for practice?I would like to ge as much track time as possible since it will be my first vta race at slots?


TRY AROUND 4 OCLOCK IV BEEN GETTING THERE AROUND THAT TIME LATLEY AND WAS ABLE TO GET IN. THE SIGN SAYS 5 BUT CHAD SEAMS TO ALWAYS BE THERE AND THE DOORS WHERE OPEN AND THE OPEN SIGN WAS ON

IM IN FOR VTA -- AND BOMBERS


----------



## chadtastic

I will get to slots around 3:00 if anyone wants to come early...


----------



## DCutshaw

ill be there tonight for bombers im bringing my friend nick too to do some testing for his car that he is starting to build should be a good night see ya out there


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I finished replacing the chassis on my TC3. Looks like the servo and receiver are still okay. Having a problem setting up a new speed control, so I haven't had a chance to test the 25.5 motor yet.


----------



## chuck in indy

*Race Results for Friday 09/17/2010*

*Novice - Main*
Pos..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....17...5m14.395..Scott Musu
....2....15...5m12.475..Ben James
....3....14...5m10.574..Mehn Alsa

*Coopers - Main*
Pos..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....22...5m09.981..Steve Larracey
....2....22...5m03.199..Doug James
....3....18...5m01.736..Jonathan Crisler
....4....18...5m16.292..Mike Vaught

*Bombers - Main*
Pos..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....25...5m04.394..Bob Yelle
....2....25...5m07.440..Tom Johnson
....3....25...5m11.547..Chuck Ray
....4....23...5m.00.814..Derich Cutshaw
....5....23...5m10.802..Steve Larracey
....6....22...5m06.258..Doug James
....7....00...0m00.000..Chad Gillum (Mechanical)

Bob Yelle was once again the Bomber Master but Tom Johnson was getting closer, and closer. We had a Schumacher chasing a Tamiya chasing an X-Ray all on the same lap in the main with a Trinity T-Spec getting stronger and zoning in on his set-ups running in 4th.

*VTA - Main*
Pos..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....27...5m04.052..Chuck Ray
....2....25...5m05.909..Bob Yelle
....3....23...5m10.977..Jamie Ferral
....4....12...2m34.077..Micheal Jones

Lots of fun and clean racing tonight. Great to see a few new faces along with their cool paint jobs (hope to see you again soon)!

Remember the new VTA rules are in effect now (see link below):

http://www.usvintagetransam.com/rules/index.html

If you show up with a 21.5 for VTA you get a pass (mulligan) the first week but please come prepared the next week with the correct gear. We'll be randomly teching starting next week (09.24.10).

Have a great weekend everyone! Hope to see you again when you get the chance...


----------



## indymodz

Am I missing something or is Fridays the only day for onroad now at slots? Is there a practice day?


----------



## THE READER

had a great time at slots last night. anybody who didn:t make it missed out on a lot of fun and close racing. Tom Johnson car was fast!!! great racing with ya Tom.-- thanks to Jamie and micheal for coming out to race with us . hope to see you all again soon


----------



## Railroader

indymodz said:


> Am I missing something or is Fridays the only day for onroad now at slots? Is there a practice day?


Friday is the night for on-road at Indy Slots. The small wednesday group stopped showing up, so the truck guys took over the night, which was a great decision as they get more than three times what showed up for on-road. And 20 racers is better than no racers!

On-road practice is still available on Saturdays from 11am up until about 4pm when the trucks guys start setting up for their racing.

A huge thanks for the truck guys because they are keeping the place alive and thriving!

Current On-Road at Indy Slots:
Friday doors open at 5pm - racing at 7pm
Saturday doors open at 11am - practice until 4pm


----------



## Railroader

THE READER said:


> had a great time at slots last night. anybody who didn:t make it missed out on a lot of fun and close racing. Tom Johnson car was fast!!! great racing with ya Tom.-- thanks to Jamie and micheal for coming out to race with us . hope to see you all again soon


Thanks! I'm trying as hard as I can to unseat the 5-time Bomber Champion. If I can get just a tiny amount of grip more, and a lot more clean driving, I might be able to beat ya!

Last night was a blast. Everyone was driving so clean and respectful. The layout was great too, thanks Chad for setting it up. I think the loop problem will be solved very quickly. We can expect some issues with what is essentially a brand new track. And we have had hardly any. They guys are doing a great job. the pit spaces are great!


----------



## j21moss

who's running the Trinity T-spec.. I have one of those and it's been sitting on shelf for quite some time and would like to run it again but I didn't think they would be competive with the other makes.. I picked up a X-ray earlier in the week so the Associated's will be parked


----------



## 1BrownGuy

*Bomber Class*

Just finished mine.... looks like a fine class. TT-01 chassis of course easy low buget fun and I finally have a use for the old VTA tires...sorry Bomber tires


----------



## j21moss

Houston.. all U need now is some Hydraulics for the front of that ride.. and a measuring stick to see how high you can get it up..LOL

nice ride!!:thumbsup:


----------



## chadtastic

Man nice ride Houston. You never seem to let us down with you cars. Hope to see you at the track soon...


----------



## THE READER

need numbers on the doors , i think


----------



## MDB

Chuck---"The tip":thumbsup::thumbsup:.

Later,

Mark


----------



## flywheel93

I have a m-05 still in package for sale. (TAM92213 1/10 Datsun 280ZX Sports Version M-05). Spent like $140 on it would like $125. Let me know if interested I can bring it to Slots.


----------



## 1BrownGuy

j21moss said:


> Houston.. all U need now is some Hydraulics for the front of that ride.. and a measuring stick to see how high you can get it up..LOL
> 
> nice ride!!:thumbsup:


Believe it or not it was a lowrider project i had been working on for scale hydros on a 1/10 still will be able to use it on the other chassis when I am done:dude:



chadtastic said:


> Man nice ride Houston. You never seem to let us down with you cars. Hope to see you at the track soon...


thanks Chad ... looking forward to the on road program this Fall/winter


----------



## johnson357

Got me a TC3 to covert for the bomber class, went and watched it is a blast......can anyone tell me does this switch over pretty easy or what should I watch out for with it.


----------



## MicroRacerM18

johnson357 said:


> Got me a TC3 to covert for the bomber class, went and watched it is a blast......can anyone tell me does this switch over pretty easy or what should I watch out for with it.


The hardest part is that you need to drill out the Motor mount to accommodate the Johnson Motor. It is suggested that you screw the motor mount to a board and then drill out the mount. Using a drill press is suggested.


----------



## johnson357

Ok, thanks.


----------



## chuck in indy

*Bomber Rules*

I'll repost these one a week for the next month or two so people can see them if they don't like searching or scrolling back.

United States RC Bombers (USRCB) / Bomber Class Rules & Specifications

Chassis Specifications:
Any 1/10 four wheel drive touring car with a minimum ride height of 5mm and minimum weight of 1500g.

Body Specifications:
Pre 1964 American hot rod car bodies only (no trucks, jeeps, etc, just cars).

McCallister part numbers:
181 - 57‘ Ford Bomber
182 - 55’ Chevy Bomber

Parma part numbers:
10133 - 49’ Mercury
10242 - 41’ Willy’s
10162 - 57’ Chevy Bel Air
10126 - 56’ Chevy Nomad
10196 - 61’ Chevy Impala
10152 - Gangster (rear wheel wells must be cut out)

*More bodies to be added as they become available or presented for approval.

Bodies must be painted in period correct style’s and schemes with numbers on both drivers and passenger
side doors while roof numbers are optional. Any colors are allowed but please keep in the theme of the pre
1960’s stock car racing and local race tracks. No wings, wheel covers or other body alterations are allowed. 
All bodies must be trimmed to stock body lines provided by manufacturer. Wheel wells may be cut to fit
chassis to prevent tire rub.

A great source for paint scheme inspiration can be found at the following web site:
http://www.ckdeluxemag.com

Tire & Wheel Specifications:
Front Tires - HPI 4793 only with stock inserts (no stuffing)
Back Tires - HPI 4797 only with stock inserts (no stuffing)
All other tires and inserts are illegal.

Wheels (rims)
Front Wheels (rims) - 26mm only... Part numbers listed below
Rear Wheels (rims) - 31mm only... Part numbers listed below

The only wheels / rims allowed are HPI part numbers:
3805 through 3814 • 3815 through 3822 • 3854 through 3869 • 33472 through 33473 • 33474 through 33475
All other wheels / rims are illegal. 

No tire altering of any kind is allowed and at least 1/2 the tread pattern must be visible on all tires at the end
of heat and main. Any traction compound can be used as long as permitted by track.

Motor Specifications:
Tamiya 540J Red Dot brushed motor only... Part number: Tamiya 53689

No motor altering of any kind is allowed other than basic break in and cleaning.
*Clobbering rule: If you keep clobbering with a noticeable speed difference we’ll have you randomly swap a motor with another racer or
Purchase one for you to turn back in at the end of the night! The Prez will always have a spare!

Gearing Specifications:
Final FDR minimum is 6.00

Electronic Speed Controller Specifications:
Any non programmable speed controller under $65.00 MSRP. As long as it was available or is still available at a hobby store or online for under $65.00 MSRP it’s legal.

No reverse allowed. Either turn it off or don’t use it. *If it's used be smart about it. Don't back in to anyone if your in no mans land and a marshall can't get to you.

ESC must not be able to hook up to computer or be programmed to advance timing, add boost, etc. Any break setting is allowed.

*Basically all your allowed to do or be able to set on the esc is neutral, forward and breaking. Outside of that, any exc will be deemed illegal if there are any settings to help boost throttle response, advance timing or adds speed or boost.

ESC suggestions (there are plenty more to choose from under $65):
HPI Racing SC-15 ESC • Tamiya TEU-104BK ESC • Hitec HTE41820 • Novak Explorer II NOV1910 • Dynamite Lipo Tazer DYN4928 • Associated XP SC2000 ASC29140 

Battery Specifications:
Any ROAR approved 2 cell lipo up to 5000mah / 40c max

Radio Specifications:
Any radio, servo, receiver combo is allowed

Race Specifications:
- 5 minute heats
- 5 minute mains
- Side by side double file standing starts
- Random sorts for each heat
- Mains start in opposite or inverted qualifying order

Notes: If it’s not in the rules consider it illegal or unless it’s pertaining to a body not listed, if you have
to ask the answer is probably no. 

Contact me (Chuck Ray) at [email protected] if you have any questions. My hobby talk name is
Chuck in Indy. I’m always open to suggestions but the main goal for this class is to have fun and keep the cost as low as possible and the speed of the cars controllable for everyone!


----------



## chuck in indy

1BrownGuy said:


> Just finished mine.... looks like a fine class. TT-01 chassis of course easy low buget fun and I finally have a use for the old VTA tires...sorry Bomber tires


Looks fantastic as always! Now all you need are some numbers for the officials to identify and announce the driver behind the wheel. Something small in the driver and passenger side windows would be cool? Let me know the color, size and number you want and I'll trade you like I mentioned!

Here comes another gunning for you Bob! :thumbsup: If that target gets any bigger will you fit through the door? What's it like 5 weeks in a row now? Good job!


----------



## THE READER

Chad, you have pm


----------



## DCutshaw

j21moss said:


> who's running the Trinity T-spec.. I have one of those and it's been sitting on shelf for quite some time and would like to run it again but I didn't think they would be competive with the other makes.. I picked up a X-ray earlier in the week so the Associated's will be parked


Im running the spec. after some confusion on how to calculate the final drive and changing it to what i could with the gears i had available right before the main it was very competitive with not much time to adjust to the gearing change. the gear ratio was still high and i managed to run in the top 4 during the entire main getting as high as second at one point ad finishing fourth. it is a very competitive car in this series.
See Ya out there,
Derich:thumbsup:


----------



## Railroader

DCutshaw said:


> Im running the spec. after some confusion on how to calculate the final drive and changing it to what i could with the gears i had available right before the main it was very competitive with not much time to adjust to the gearing change. the gear ratio was still high and i managed to run in the top 4 during the entire main getting as high as second at one point ad finishing fourth. it is a very competitive car in this series.
> See Ya out there,
> Derich:thumbsup:


It was fun racing with you and I could definitely see improvement in your car through the night. It looked like you were getting it straightened out pretty good. I ran both VTA and RCGT with the chassis I was running Friday in the Bomber class (the white Impala #89, 98, 86, 69 depending on the viewpoint) as have most of the other guys, so we have had a lot of time getting them ready for this class. A week or two and you'll have it dialed in.


----------



## THE READER

its great seeing so much activity on this thread !! show' s a lot of people have interest in our bomber class!!


----------



## DCutshaw

Railroader said:


> It was fun racing with you and I could definitely see improvement in your car through the night. It looked like you were getting it straightened out pretty good. I ran both VTA and RCGT with the chassis I was running Friday in the Bomber class (the white Impala #89, 98, 86, 69 depending on the viewpoint) as have most of the other guys, so we have had a lot of time getting them ready for this class. A week or two and you'll have it dialed in.


I wont be able to make it this friday beacuse of work (gotta make that money) but, as long as i dont have work in two weeks i will be back for sure. I ordered a diffrent spur gear to get my final drive down (1st heat it was at 9! 2nd heat after chuck helped me with my calculations it was at 6.7 thanks chuck) with the new spur it will be at 6.007! cant wait to try it out.
See Ya,
Derich


----------



## KyleJ

Newb questions. Can anybody explain to me the basics of breaking-in and cleaning the silver can motors? I'm going to set one up to run for a while to break-in. What volts and for how long? I have motor cleaner and bearing oil already. Do I spray it with motor cleaner or air while it is running or wait until it stops?


----------



## KyleJ

Oh and I've got my bomber ready except for finishing painting the body. Hopefully me and my HPI Pro2 will be better for this than it was for VTA. Can't wait to make it back to Slots, it's been a busy summer.


----------



## DCutshaw

The best thing for those Motors is water dipping. Fill up a cup of water and connect the motor to a 4 cell battery with the motor running dip it all the way into the water and count one one thousand two one thousand three one thousand slowly then pull it out and disconnect the motor fromthe battery next spray it with a lot of motor cleaner and then re oil the bushings at that point no further break in is needed hope this helps


----------



## Railroader

I have not noticed much of a difference between breaking in a silver can and not. I've done the water dipping and I also have run them in at 4 volts for 10 minutes while putting a drop of oil on the bushing every 30 seconds or so.

One thing I have noticed about silver can motors, they run fastest right before they die.


----------



## Railroader

And just in case someone might not understand the reason for breaking in a motor: The brushes of an electric motor are flat and contact the commutator which is round. As a result, the contact point is very small. While motor runs the brushes wear a little and eventually conform to the curve of the comm which increases the amount the surface contact between the brushes and comm. Break-in speeds up that process under controlled conditions.


----------



## THE READER

Im planing on running a new chassis set up for the bomber class this friday , if i get it done on time.-- dont have any idea if it will work like i plan or not.--long shot


----------



## Crptracer

Since there is no chance of me racing this year I am selling the following:

1.Xray T3R brand new never built..$275
2. 2 acura Type R bodies never opened...40
3. 2 sets of unopened rcgt belted tires..25.00
4. 2 sets of wheels chrome with white spokes<<<there awesome never opened..25.00
5. Also have a set of ECS driveshafts for the T3R..30
6. Also 1 screw set for the T3R..20


----------



## chuck in indy

*Bomber Body Request*

OK my little Bombers, we have a request for a car body submission and that body falls past the pre 64' rule but is not a VTA body so I guess it's worth putting it through the system before I say no. This body actually doesn't have a class or racing home so as an outcast maybe it could be a bomber? This racers feelings won't be hurt so feel free to chime in _constructively_. Maybe as long as it's from the 50's, 60's and possibly before 72' and not a foreign manufactured or american pony car that runs in VTA we can include it? I'll let this be the test for acceptance since it's the first request for a new car body. If it isn't well received I'll keep further request between myself and the person submitting the request. Everyone's opinions are valued so...

The body up for review is:
The 69 Talladega
http://www.bolink.com/stockcarbodies.html

Survey says... Yay or Nay?

I'm OK with it because it's not a VTA body and as long as it's a 60's or earlier hot rod looking car lettered or numbered up to look like a race car I say yay!

Please note that I did state in the rules we would add bodies as they were submitted so this will be the first request. I had a question regarding "do I have to have numbers on the car" and I think that would be a definate yes wether on the doors or on the windows like you would paint them on at a local track if you showed up with your street rod.

Like I said, the racers feelings shouldn't be hurt either way they were just curious.

In closing (since I know someone will ask), remember that the 6.00 FDR or lower (6.5, 7 and so on), the esc rule, motor rule and battery rule are locked so there is no wiggle room with the guts of the bombers! 5.99 FDR would be deemed illegal...

The only thing open to interpretation would be the bodies we use.

Thanks,
Chuck


----------



## indymodz

I dont run in the Bomber class(yet) but I wouldnt mind seeing it find a home in the Bomber class..


----------



## tractionroller

I think this body fits in the spirit of the rules.although it's a slippery slope to alter the year limit on bodies.


----------



## Railroader

Personally I think the body doesn't fit the class. My vote is no.


----------



## DCutshaw

I think that the body is a bit ahead of the times for the bomber class however I think we should allow it to create some variety in the styling of the class my vote is yes


----------



## KyleJ

It looks like it and all of the others on that page would make great VTA bodies.


----------



## Railroader

I agree Kyle. And the '67 Corvette HPI makes.


----------



## THE READER

back in the 50s and 60s , if you went to a local race track . with all the 55 chevy and all you wouldnt see that car there . like someone said it ahead of its time kind of looks like my 70 mustage that i race in vta . ( no)


----------



## MicroRacerM18

I would vote no. The rest of the bomber bodies are more sedans. This body looks too "slick" compared to the other bomber bodies.

I do think it would be a good VTA body. Just the wrong feel for the bombers.


----------



## flywheel93

Thanks for seeing what everyone thought about the body Chuck. I have one sitting on the shelf and just wanted to use it. No biggie if it doesn't fit the rules, I will come up with something else.


----------



## johnson357

What is the formula to figure you final drive to hit the 6.0 mark............just bought my motor and body :thumbsup:


----------



## jonesy112

it is the spur gear divided by the pinion gear, multiplied by your ratio of your diff.

example, a tc3 has a diff ratio of 2.5

so you would take your spur and pinion that you have on the car (96/40) which is 2.4

2.4 times 2.5 (car diff ratio) comes out to a 6.0

you will just have to know the ratio of the diff in your specific car, as they all seem to be a little different. What kind of car are you running?


----------



## Railroader

johnson357 said:


> What is the formula to figure you final drive to hit the 6.0 mark............just bought my motor and body :thumbsup:


What chassis are you using?

A good gear chart is here for figuring FDR: http://www.gearchart.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=chart.create (just turn your speakers down as they have music set to load when the page comes up  )


----------



## Railroader

flywheel93 said:


> Thanks for seeing what everyone thought about the body Chuck. I have one sitting on the shelf and just wanted to use it. No biggie if it doesn't fit the rules, I will come up with something else.


Jeff, you'll love this class! We're all so close, it depends on the driver, not the car. Get the Impala from Pegasus, it is only $18 on Towerhobbies 

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXDG75&P=ML


----------



## johnson357

Running a TC3 so that should get me close I hope.


----------



## Railroader

The TC3 is pretty tight regarding what gears will fit. I know a couple guys here have the TC3 in the bomber class. Perhaps they can chime in and tell you what gears will fit.


----------



## jonesy112

on my tc3, i took a dremel tool and ground down the little cross brace that is usually what limits your gears. 

I know before I ground it down I was running a 48/88 gear combo in the vta. And I was out as far as the motor adjustment would let me go, so I would suspect that a 96/40 should fit without any modification. But i dont run bombers so I cant tell you for sure.


----------



## johnson357

sounds great thanks for the help guys........going to start messing around with getting it set up tonight......


----------



## Railroader

You will have to dremel or bore out the area where the motor shaft is. Silver can motors have a bushing sleeve that sticks out and will not fit the opening on the motor mounting plate.

The best way to modify this is to screw the plate to a sacrificial board and bore it out with a drill press at lower speeds. A dremel at set at low speeds will work, but is difficult and time consuming.


----------



## chuck in indy

Sounds like the masses have spoken. Pre 64' American Hot Rod cars only is a lock. Thanks for being open and constructive in your reasonings everyone.


----------



## johnson357

Railroader said:


> You will have to dremel or bore out the area where the motor shaft is. Silver can motors have a bushing sleeve that sticks out and will not fit the opening on the motor mounting plate.
> 
> The best way to modify this is to screw the plate to a sacrificial board and bore it out with a drill press at lower speeds. A dremel at set at low speeds will work, but is difficult and time consuming.


The board idea helped alot........only have a cheapy drill press with out variable speed but it got the job done.....also figured out the the gearing I need thanks to the chart link.....I just might make it by Friday........new guys get a lap head start right :wave:


----------



## johnson357

Back to gearing again which I'm new to it all anyway....it says in the rules a min. of 6.0 but whatelse could you have.....checking what is on my car now it is at an 8.1 or so.


----------



## Railroader

Any FDR [Final Drive Ratio] number of 6.000 or higher. For example: 5.999 or smaller would be illegal.

8.1 is legal, but you'll be slower than everyone else. Which isn't always a bad thing as it will help you handle the car when you first start racing. You'll be faster out of the turns, but you'll lack straight-away speed.


----------



## THE READER

-------


----------



## johnson357

Railroader said:


> Any FDR [Final Drive Ratio] number of 6.000 or higher. For example: 5.999 or smaller would be illegal.
> 
> 8.1 is legal, but you'll be slower than everyone else. Which isn't always a bad thing as it will help you handle the car when you first start racing. You'll be faster out of the turns, but you'll lack straight-away speed.


Sweeeeet....then I'll probably run it like that at first because I sure need slower.....coming from the dirt SC truck to this thing...it all happens a lot faster and turns right now, so that may be good for me....thanks again.


----------



## chuck in indy

There is a program you can get for your iphone called Gearit made by a company called heizer software. Here is there web site:

http://www.heizersoftware.com

We'll be testing Bombers on the oval this Thursday if anyone is interested. We'll race em if we get three!

Look forward to Friday night... See all that can make it for some fun!


----------



## MicroRacerM18

Definately in for Coopers on Friday. Bomber body may not be ready by then.


----------



## DCutshaw

Hey Chad,
Will you send me a pm back when my gears come in. I am really busy this week so I wont have time to drop in and see if they are there. I know you said thursday of friday but beetween work and school and everything else i wont have time to drop in to check. I would really appreciate it. 
Thanks alot,
Derich:thumbsup:

I tried to send this as a pm but your messages are full lol so here it is

Sorry to interupt the tread with guys See Ya on the track!


----------



## THE READER

ILL be there friday with vta for sure -- the bomber if i get it built on time


----------



## THE READER

question for you rc body painter. when you paint chrome on the body with a spay can , it says to back it up with black paint. can you use any lexan type black spray paint?---some say back up with black water base paint, what ever that is , sounds like latex???


----------



## Railroader

My chrome came out the best when I did not back it with anything.


----------



## THE READER

Railroader said:


> My chrome came out the best when I did not back it with anything.


yes thank you , your right. i tried both ways and with out backing look better. :thumbsup:


----------



## rc4fun

I am interested in the xray car if u still have it


----------



## rc4fun

I am new to the forum and still trying to work this thing. The last message was for carpet racer.


----------



## THE READER

Chuck, are you still planing on racing the bombers on the oval tonight. im thinking about it. good place to shack down my new bomber


----------



## DestructoFox

Hey guys, just thought I'd chime in for a sec. I've got a novak explorer II and a tamiya teu-101bk brushed speed control I'm not using and can sell for fairly cheap. I also a novak havoc 2s brushless too if anyone is interested!


----------



## chuck in indy

THE READER said:


> Chuck, are you still planing on racing the bombers on the oval tonight. im thinking about it. good place to shack down my new bomber


I ran it on the oval without changing a single thing and it was great! Your old Nastruck was the fastest set of wheels of the night! Somehow it looked better too with my 24 body on it! Heehee...


----------



## PDK RACING

*tc5*

Steve Martin has for sale A TC5 with ceramic bearings. It also includes Aluminum turnbuckles and outdrives. One 40c thunder Power lipo and a bag of VTA rims and tires for $250.00. He will have the car at THE BIG RUG if interested.:wave:


----------



## Railroader

Hey Chad, are you guys going to open INDY SLOTS early today like you were able to last week?

I am anxious to race!

Bombers and Coopers (if I can get a handle on the M-05)!!!


----------



## indymodz

I have a brand new(still in box and plastic) Protek 1/8th Hauler and a slightly used 3PKS for sale . Id rather sell everything locally. The radio was a backup. PM me any questions.

125 for the hauler
150 for the 3PKS


----------



## chadtastic

:thumbsup:


Railroader said:


> Hey Chad, are you guys going to open INDY SLOTS early today like you were able to last week?
> 
> I am anxious to race!
> 
> Bombers and Coopers (if I can get a handle on the M-05)!!!


Im here now Tom if you want to come by...


----------



## Railroader

On my way!


----------



## chuck in indy

*Race Results for Friday 09/25/2010*

Novice - Main
Pos..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....17...5m10.720..Alsa Mehn (TQ - 19..5m15.007)
....2....17...5m22.375..Ben James
....3....13...4m56.114..Nate Gilles

Coopers - Main
Pos..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....23...5m08.072..Tom Johnson
....2....23...5m09.479..AJ Heck
....3....23...5m13.104..Doug James
....4....22...5m05.562..Chad Wisdom
....5....22...5m10.002..Steve Larracy (TQ - 24..5m09.723)
....6....20...5m06.136..Jonathan Crisler
....7....18...5m12.055..MIke Vaught
....8....00...0m00.000..Brian Smith (DNS - Unknown)

Bombers - B Main
Pos..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....24...5m05.861..Steve Larracy
....2....24...5m09.418..Doug James
....3....23...5m03.264..Travis Hogan
....4....22...5m.09.505..Corey Warren
....5....00...0m00.000..Chad Gillum (DNS - Mechanical)

Bombers - A Main
Pos..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....27...5m02.453..Chuck Ray
....2....27...5m04.996..Bob Yelle (TQ - 26..5m03.168)
....3....27...5m10.217..Tom Johnson
....4....25...5m.05.495..Chad Wisdom
....5....25...5m07.839..Steve Larracy (Bumped up to A from B)
....6....24...5m01.649..Doug James (Bumped up to A from B)

VTA - Main
Pos..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....29...5m09.090..Greg Cobb
....2....28...5m06.215..Bob Yelle
....3....28...5m08.017..Brian Smith (TQ - 29..5m09.146)
....4....26...5m04.386..AJ Heck
....5....00...0m00.000..Chuck Ray (DNS - Mechanical)


----------



## THE READER

GREAT NIGHT OF RACING AGAIN!!--!thanks to everyone for a fun night of racing and tight competition. in all the classis.-- I cant help but say it again . the bombers are a blast. !!!!!
wheew. thank you Chuck for knocking me off the top seat!!! the presure was getting to heavey up there with Chuck and Tom breathing down my neck every week.-- now i can breath again. -- looking forward to next week , is it friday yet


----------



## Railroader

THE READER said:


> GREAT NIGHT OF RACING AGAIN!!
> 
> ... is it friday yet


I hear ya! I was in a bad mood when I showed up and left with a smile. 

It was a very fun night with so many Bombers running. A few guys definitely improved through the night.

In the Coopers I was driving like a moon shiner being chased by the revenuers to keep ahead of AJ and Doug.

The tech inspection was very welcomed in the Bomber class. I think we as racers need to make sure we are keeping inside the rules and keeping the racing even, and in the end, more fun for everyone.


----------



## Railroader

Looks like the '55 Chevy body is going to be my body of choice in the Bomber class. I am having body/tire rubbing issues with the '64 Impala.


----------



## Guest

Railroader said:


> The tech inspection was very welcomed in the Bomber class. I think we as racers need to make sure we are keeping inside the rules and keeping the racing even, and in the end, more fun for everyone.


Any thoughts on having a tech table set up? Maybe do a tech on the top three after each race?
Chad (the other one...)


----------



## THE READER

Railroader said:


> Looks like the '55 Chevy body is going to be my body of choice in the Bomber class. I am having body/tire rubbing issues with the '64 Impala.


yes i know my 64 imp rubs also . thats why im using the 57 ford


----------



## THE READER

skrammy said:


> Any thoughts on having a tech table set up? Maybe do a tech on the top three after each race?
> Chad (the other one...)


I think thats a great idea!!! we really need that with the bombers I mean check everything . waight , fdr, motor, esc, battery,

its a great class!! we need to start to get a handle on it right now. before it gets out of hand later


----------



## KyleJ

I hope to make it back to Slots next Friday. I've converted my Pro2 to a bomber. I got the Impala body as well and cut out extra from the wheel wells just so it would fit. I've got the Novak XRS in my car for now. I could switch to a Novak GTS Pro that doesn't have reverse, but it may be a little out of the rules cost wise. I can't find an accurate MSRP on it anymore as it is discontinued.


----------



## chuck in indy

I found the GTS Pro online retail at Stormer for $59.99 but it's out of stock and discontinued. The XRS you have is fine just don't use reverse since there is no way to turn it off. Slots has a Tamiya esc used for $19.99. It was up there Friday before I left. This is the speedo I've used every week now for about 8 - 10 weeks and is just fine...


----------



## Railroader

The GTS Pro has an output of 540 amps and the XRS and Tamiya TEU101bk output about 40-50 amps.

Big difference there.


----------



## chuck in indy

Yeah I thought about using one speedo only but that would not have been popular since a lot of racers (myself included to an extent) have brand loyalty. The speedo rule was a toughy but I think overall the first couple of weeks has been great in the Bomber class. I think the $65 MSRP limit is good. The speedo mentioned is discontinued and I believe was originally more than that so? We had a tekin a couple weeks back being used that was illegal but the racer without any qualms or drama changed it and was totally cool about it.

Hopefully my spur gear arrives this week and I'll be running my tt-01 in the bomber class. It'll be coopers and bombers for me this week if all goes as planned!


----------



## johnson357

Chuck I think the speedo rule is good gave even a guy like me with a little time in this to use a extra speedo from another project and save me have to spend 65 bucks which would have kept me out of the class. I can justify it by recycling parts......email coming your way too for my numbers.


----------



## DCutshaw

I should be in for bombers on friday i ordered new spur and pinions so i am hoping they come in and perhaps they will help me out a little, i am going to need it to keep up with tom, bob, and chuck see you guys out there


----------



## THE READER

Chad, do you have scales we can use to tech the cars ? -- if not i can bring mine . and or Chuck has one also.


----------



## chuck in indy

My scale has a Martha Stewart look to it but works for me. It's a cheap one I bought at Wal-Mart. I'll throw it in my box.


----------



## Guest

Harbor Freight has some good cheap digital scales.

I think the speedo rule is a good one. I raced with that Tekin a few weeks ago not really thinking there was that much of a difference. I ran the Tamiya one Last Friday and it had no where near the punch the Tekin had out of the corners. 
What about using only speedos that were in a RTR? Tamiya, LRP Ai, Losi Slider ESC..... Most RTR speedos get taken out first thing and are pretty cheap. 
Chad


----------



## THE READER

just bombers for me this week----and maybe coopers


----------



## tractionroller

we have scales here


----------



## johnson357

Anybody have a extra mini that they want to trade for a RTR Blitz?


----------



## THE READER

still have a bomber for sale , ready to run great running car $200.00


----------



## Railroader

johnson357 said:


> Anybody have a extra mini that they want to trade for a RTR Blitz?


(Sorry, I have to ask,) RTR means it comes with everything out of the box? The HPI stock motor, ESC, and radio?


----------



## indymodz

johnson357 said:


> Anybody have a extra mini that they want to trade for a RTR Blitz?


PM sent


----------



## johnson357

Railroader said:


> (Sorry, I have to ask,) RTR means it comes with everything out of the box? The HPI stock motor, ESC, and radio?


RTR mean ready to run and yes the HPI stock motor and ESC, the steering servo is not stock and I think it is a Tower ultra torque...the radio is a Futaba AM tx/rx with steering and throttle trim ...can't remeber I think the model is T2ph or something like that...just listed it on fleabay yesterday but just thought I would throw it out there.....but I'm looking for a mini cooper so I can run that class.


----------



## Railroader

johnson357 said:


> RTR mean ready to run and yes the HPI stock motor and ESC, the steering servo is not stock and I think it is a Tower ultra torque...the radio is a Futaba AM tx/rx with steering and throttle trim ...can't remeber I think the model is T2ph or something like that...just listed it on fleabay yesterday but just thought I would throw it out there.....but I'm looking for a mini cooper so I can run that class.


If indymodz doesn't take you up on the offer I probably have something for you. But I'll give him 1st dibs.


----------



## 1BrownGuy

*b-b-b-b-bombers*

Bombers for me and possible cooper along with the 1/5th scale motorcycle out front :freak:

just got a new paint job, check it out used the old body too!

just have to put the mirrors on when they dry


----------



## Guest

I am in for bombers and mini!


----------



## indymodz

Railroader said:


> If indymodz doesn't take you up on the offer I probably have something for you. But I'll give him 1st dibs.


Its all you.. I was thinking mini-car not mini cooper :thumbsup:


----------



## Railroader

1BrownGuy said:


> just got a new paint job, check it out used the old body too!


Awesome! 'Cept that's not paint!


----------



## johnson357

Thats Cool!


----------



## 1BrownGuy

Railroader said:


> Awesome! 'Cept that's not paint!


its a form of painting? :freak: I had to spray adhesive to the body to make it stick and you spray paint too.......so its the same right. :tongue:


----------



## Railroader

Well... You keep telling yourself that.


----------



## 1BrownGuy

Railroader said:


> Well... You keep telling yourself that.


you mean you want me to listen the voices in my head?

see you guys Friday


----------



## Railroader

Sometimes they are the only ones that listen to me.


----------



## MicroRacerM18

I'm in for coopers and hopefully bombers.

If my cold doesn't get any worse.


----------



## jonesy112

if anyone is looking for a car for the bomber class, let me know. I have a tc3 that I just went through and was planning to run vta. However I ended up with a tc5 for that, so now I have a nice freshly rebuilt tc3 that I dont need. 

I even have a couple of older radio/reciever combinations that I could throw in to make it almost ready to run, minus the motor body and speedo.


----------



## Railroader

I'll be in for Bombers and coopers. I'll also have Musu with me racing coopers.

I'm trying to get an old HPI Sprint chassis set up for the bomber class. I just need some steering parts I ordered from tower to come in. I am going to try setting it up super cheap and running the class on as much of a budget as I can, including radio.


----------



## chuck in indy

My TT-01 ran me about $90 used with bearings and is a fun little motor scooter. Now if only the spur gears would arrive! It's been like 2 weeks man... Anyone have a spare tt-01 58 tooth spur they wanna sell?

I have a 25.5 Brushless Ballistic Novak Motor for sale if anyone is interested. I've used it for about 3 months now (approx 36 - 48 runs on it). Take $75 or best offer...


----------



## BadSign

Hey Fellas,

Looks like I'll be stopping by for a little while Friday night. Might break out the Cooper for a little practice. Won't get there until after the program starts, though


----------



## THE READER

I lost my copy of the tcs rule. what is the weight min on the cooper?. IM taking my cooper of the self after a long rest . and i feel like im starting all over.


----------



## johnson357

Any Bombers or Minis going for the Oval tonight


----------



## chuck in indy

I'm gonna try but may not make it to run oval tonight (Thursday) although if I do I will bring my bomber and Nastruck. I will be there tomorrow night to run Bombers and maybe Coopers. I have to throw my Cooper together still...


----------



## chuck in indy

THE READER said:


> I lost my copy of the tcs rule. what is the weight min on the cooper?. IM taking my cooper of the self after a long rest . and i feel like im starting all over.


http://www.tamiyausa.com/tcs/rules.php#mini


----------



## johnson357

Well sorry not going to make it tonight just got home from taking dog to the vet...gashed a vein open playing with the other dog......crazy Malinois


----------



## Railroader

Hey Chad G., what time you plan on opening Indy Slots tomorrow? If I don't hear from you we'll plan on 5pm.


----------



## indymodz

Im ready whenever the doors open..


----------



## Railroader

This looks cool: http://www.traxxas.com/products/electric/7307rally/trx_rally7307.htm

Basic spec class: Choose a spec lipo battery, allow any pinion gear, any shock oil/shock, and you'd have an awesome class. All other changes are illegal. Even use the stock radio.

The other Traxxas VXL systems were too crazy, but this looks very cool. I am a sucker for WRC/Rally type stuff.


----------



## KyleJ

Railroader said:


> This looks cool: http://www.traxxas.com/products/electric/7307rally/trx_rally7307.htm
> 
> Basic spec class: Choose a spec lipo battery, allow any pinion gear, any shock oil/shock, and you'd have an awesome class. All other changes are illegal. Even use the stock radio.
> 
> The other Traxxas VXL systems were too crazy, but this looks very cool. I am a sucker for WRC/Rally type stuff.


"Experience Rally Driving Excitement, Gymkhana Style!" 

Looks like a "drift" car by the video and explanation of it.


----------



## Railroader

Drift racing is a blast!


----------



## DestructoFox

KyleJ said:


> "Experience Rally Driving Excitement, Gymkhana Style!"
> 
> Looks like a "drift" car by the video and explanation of it.


The beginning of this video should explain what it is, plus some footage:






and more info can be found here if that interests you.

http://www.gymkhanausa.com/index.html


----------



## KyleJ

Oh I know what all of that is. I just can't imagine "racing" them without me smashing into everybody more than I usually do.

Wish I could have made it tonight.


----------



## BadSign

Enjoyed watching a little racing tonight. Thanks to Chuck for lettting me borrow the Merc for a heat/ I'll be back next week for Coopers and VTA or Bombers!


----------



## THE READER

CONGRATS!!! to Tom Johnson on he;s win in the bomber class :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Railroader

I can't believe how much fun tonight was. I am all funned out. Seriously, what a great night.

Great to see some growth in the mini Cooper class.


----------



## Railroader

THE READER said:


> CONGRATS!!! to Tom Johnson on he;s win in the bomber class :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thanks Bob, I think you kept everyone bunched around you and that let me pull away. Chuck was a great sportsman. Looks like I have the target on my back next week.


----------



## Railroader

I am uploading the video of tonight's A-Main for the bomber class. Look for it at: http://www.youtube.com/user/kilbey It will probably take a couple hours on my super-slow internet connection.

My body kept rubbing on the tires during the turns and it looks like a bowl of technicolor jello for most of the race. But still pretty good for a $7 camera!


----------



## chuck in indy

*Race Results for Friday 10/01/2010*

Novice - Main
Pos..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....23...5m11.808..Ben James (TQ - 21..5m00.334)
....2....18...5m20.608..Musu Scott

Coopers - Main
Pos..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....28...5m08.072..Chuck Ray (TQ - 29..5m19.824)
....2....27...5m02.762..Doug James
....3....24...4m25.996..Chad Wisdom
....4....24...5m01.459..Aaron Skillman
....5....24...5m10.242..Scott Johnson
....6....19...5m12.458..Austin Dubak

Bombers - Main
Pos..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....32...5m00.714..Tom Johnson (Tamiya TA05)
....2....32...5m01.095..Chuck Ray (Tamiya TT01)
....3....31...5m01.686..Doug James (Tamiya TT01)
....4....30...5m.03.227..Derich Cutshaw (Trinity T-Spec) - (TQ - 31..5m12.437) 
....5....29...5m05.896..Bob Yelle (XRay T2-08))
....6....29...5m12.634..Chad Wisdom (Associated TC5)
....7....23...5m04.879..Scott Johnson (Associated TC3)


----------



## chuck in indy

Awesome stuff tonight everyone! It was a fun night and everyone seemed to be taking it easy and generally having a good time as I noticed smiles all around. I want to throw a big congrats to Tom on the Bomber Main win and a shout out to Derich Cutshaw for bringing home the TQ and winning his second qualifier with his over 5 year old Trinity T-Spec! Amazing racing tonight... Bob Yelle wins the Bomber opener, Derich Cutshaw TQ's and wins the second Bomber qualifier and Tom Johnson brings home the bacon in the Bomber main! :woohoo:

Have a great weekend. Hope to see everyone that can make it again next week! :wave:


----------



## chadtastic

Scott Johnson - Associated TC3


----------



## DCutshaw

Thanks chuck my old t spec was running great. Great night of racing with close battles that was some of the best action we have seen I can't wait for the class to grow see everyone next week


----------



## chuck in indy

Side note on Friday's Bomber (USRCB) results. Below are the fastest laps of the top 5 cars from the Main:

Tom Johnson - 9.037
Chuck Ray - 9.057
Doug James - 9.195
Derich Cutshaw - 9.002
Bob Yelle - 9.004


----------



## chuck in indy

*Bomber Rules (USRCB)*

I'll repost these once a week for the next month or two so people can see them if they don't like searching or scrolling back.

United States RC Bombers (USRCB) / Bomber Class Rules & Specifications

*Chassis Specifications:*
Any 1/10 four wheel drive touring car with a minimum ride height of 5mm and minimum weight of 1500g.

*Body Specifications:*
Pre 1964 American hot rod car bodies only (no trucks, jeeps, etc, just cars).

McCallister part numbers:
181 - 57‘ Ford Bomber
182 - 55’ Chevy Bomber

Parma part numbers:
10133 - 49’ Mercury
10242 - 41’ Willy’s
10162 - 57’ Chevy Bel Air
10126 - 56’ Chevy Nomad
10196 - 61’ Chevy Impala
10152 - Gangster (rear wheel wells must be cut out)

*More bodies to be added as they become available or presented for approval.

Bodies must be painted in period correct style’s and schemes with numbers on both drivers and passenger side doors while roof numbers are optional. Any colors are allowed but please keep in the theme of the pre 1960’s stock car racing and local race tracks. No wings, wheel covers or other body alterations are allowed. 
All bodies must be trimmed to stock body lines provided by manufacturer. Wheel wells may be cut to fit chassis to prevent tire rub.

A great source for paint scheme inspiration can be found at the following web site:
http://www.ckdeluxemag.com. Basically the class should be kept in the theme of the movies Grease or American Graffiti.

*Tire & Wheel Specifications:*
Front Tires - HPI 4793 only with stock inserts (no stuffing)
Back Tires - HPI 4797 only with stock inserts (no stuffing)
All other tires and inserts are illegal.

Wheels (rims)
Front Wheels (rims) - 26mm only... Part numbers listed below
Rear Wheels (rims) - 31mm only... Part numbers listed below

The only wheels / rims allowed are HPI part numbers:
3805 through 3814 • 3815 through 3822 • 3854 through 3869 • 33472 through 33473 • 33474 through 33475
All other wheels / rims are illegal. 

No tire altering of any kind is allowed and at least 1/2 the tread pattern must be visible on all tires at the end of heat and main. Any traction compound can be used as long as permitted by track.

*Motor Specifications:*
Tamiya 540J Red Dot brushed motor only... *Part number: Tamiya 53689*

No motor altering of any kind is allowed other than basic break in and cleaning.
**Clobbering rule:* If you keep clobbering with a noticeable speed difference we’ll have you randomly swap a motor with another racer or purchase one for you to turn back in at the end of the night! The Prez will always have a spare!

*Gearing Specifications:*
Final FDR minimum is 6.00 (5.99 is Illegal / 6.01 is legal)

Electronic Speed Controller Specifications:
Any non programmable speed controller under $65.00 MSRP. As long as it was available or is still available at a hobby store or online for under $65.00 MSRP it’s legal.

No reverse allowed. Either turn it off or don’t use it. *If it's used be smart about it. Don't back in to anyone if your in no mans land and a marshall can't get to you.

ESC must not be able to hook up to computer or be programmed to advance timing, add boost, etc. Any break setting is allowed.

*Basically all your allowed to do or be able to set on the esc is neutral, forward and breaking. Outside of that, any exc will be deemed illegal if there are any settings to help boost throttle response, advance timing or adds speed or boost.

ESC suggestions (there are plenty more to choose from under $65):
HPI Racing SC-15 ESC • Tamiya TEU-104BK ESC (highly recommended) • Hitec HTE41820 • Novak Explorer II NOV1910 • Dynamite Lipo Tazer DYN4928 • Associated XP SC2000 ASC29140 

*Battery Specifications:*
Any ROAR approved 2 cell lipo up to 5000mah / 40c max

*Radio Specifications:*
Any radio, servo, receiver combo is allowed

*Race Specifications:*
- 5 minute heats
- 5 minute mains
- Side by side double file standing starts
- Random sorts for each heat
- Mains start in opposite or inverted qualifying order

Notes: If it’s not in the rules consider it illegal unless it’s pertaining to a body not listed, if you have to ask the answer is probably no. Working the grey area of the rules in this class will be looked down upon.

Contact me (Chuck Ray) at [email protected] if you have any questions. My hobby talk name is Chuck in Indy. I’m always open to suggestions but the main goal for this class is to have fun and keep the cost as low as possible and the speed of the cars controllable for everyone!


----------



## Railroader

Looks like the TA05 Bomber might be out a week. I stripped a thread on a front upright and lost a flanged tube in the steering assembly. Parts are ordered, awaiting delivery from Honk Kong.


----------



## chuck in indy

Man, you were broke and still wheeled that thing around to victory? Crazy! 

Will any TT01 parts fix you up? I'd spare some if they did...


----------



## Railroader

Yeah, the last minute or so i was running 3-wheel drive and the front right wheel running with about -10 degrees camber. I need a Tamiya 4.6/4.7mm flanged tube at the least and probably a TA05 front upright (steering knuckle). I might have my HPI ready in time for Friday.


----------



## jonesy112

Are we going to have any VTAs this friday? I will have mine there ready to run and hopeing we get a few more there at least.


----------



## BadSign

jonesy112 said:


> Are we going to have any VTAs this friday? I will have mine there ready to run and hopeing we get a few more there at least.


I will be ready for either Bombers or VTA


----------



## chadtastic

Starting tomorrow Slots will be opening at 12pm through the week with the exception of Mondays when we are closed. We plan on trying this for awhile to see if its worth it to open during the day, we will also match the prices of the other guy. So all you other place shoppers don't have any excuse not to shop at slots anymore...


----------



## chuck in indy

Sweet! Need to get me some Jack the Gripper soon. Let me know when it's in!

I noticed all the VTA and Bomber wheels and tires you got in so I'll be grabbing some this week.

Now go back to enjoying your day off Chad!


----------



## THE READER

Chad, you should post your weekly racing schedule .
if you have the track set up for onroad during the week i would come down to practice on it . no oval for me. . im done with that

you guys are doing a great job out there . !!! --cya friday


----------



## indymodz

THE READER said:


> Chad, you should post your weekly racing schedule .
> if you have the track set up for onroad during the week i would come down to practice on it . no oval for me. . im done with that
> 
> you guys are doing a great job out there . !!! --cya friday


I 2nd that. :thumbsup:


----------



## trerc

Looking forward to coming down and seeing the changes :thumbsup:


----------



## chuck in indy

THE READER said:


> Chad, you should post your weekly racing schedule .
> if you have the track set up for onroad during the week i would come down to practice on it . no oval for me. . im done with that
> 
> you guys are doing a great job out there . !!! --cya friday


I'm pretty sure this is the schedule but you'll *need to confirm* with Chad, Josh, Rich or Tom:
Monday - Closed
Tuesday - Oval (Open at Noon, racing starts at 7pm)
Wednesday - Offroad (Open at Noon, racing starts at 7pm)
Thursday - Oval (Open at Noon, racing starts at 7pm)
Friday - Onroad (Open at Noon, racing starts at 7pm)
Saturday - Offroad (2 programs run but not sure when they start)
Sunday - Oval (I think)


----------



## Railroader

chadtastic said:


> Starting tomorrow Slots will be opening at 12pm through the week with the exception of Mondays when we are closed. We plan on trying this for awhile to see if its worth it to open during the day, we will also match the prices of the other guy. So all you other place shoppers don't have any excuse not to shop at slots anymore...


This is AWESOME news!!!


----------



## chuck in indy

I grabbed a box of weights this morning so I'll bring them Friday.


----------



## BadSign

trerc said:


> Looking forward to coming down and seeing the changes :thumbsup:


You'll be impressed. Racing this Friday?


----------



## trerc

BadSign said:


> You'll be impressed. Racing this Friday?


Hey Brian, I probably won't start racing again until sometime in November, The great thing about VTA is that my TC4 never goes outta style.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I plan on racing VTA at slots Friday. Finally found my spare GTB, so my VTA car is 100% legal now!! (FT TC4, Novak Ballistic 25.5, Novak GTB, & driver's head).


----------



## Railroader

For those who wanted to run the Nomad body in USRCB you'll need some LONG body posts. That is one tall body.


----------



## jonesy112

IndyRC_Racer said:


> I plan on racing VTA at slots Friday. Finally found my spare GTB, so my VTA car is 100% legal now!! (FT TC4, Novak Ballistic 25.5, Novak GTB, & driver's head).


:thumbsup: sweet, I will be there with my VTA as well.


----------



## THE READER

well,-- it looks like ill have to bring out my vta friday also. --and , maybe the bomber. dont know about that yet


----------



## Railroader

Dinball on eBay has a great deal on Tamiya TT01r Type E chassis kits right now. PERFECT for the bombers and comes with the right sized spur gear. Only $147.90 shipped.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Tamiya-58450-1-...ccessories&hash=item1e5ea7f4c3#ht_3105wt_1141


----------



## Guest

Dinball is RCmart, great place to buy stuff from. But the last order took three weeks to get to me since it is coming from Hong Kong. So if you want something from him, you better order it yesterday.
Chad


----------



## Railroader

skrammy said:


> Dinball is RCmart, great place to buy stuff from. But the last order took three weeks to get to me since it is coming from Hong Kong. So if you want something from him, you better order is yesterday.
> Chad


That is truth™.


----------



## bemain

chuck in indy said:


> I grabbed a box of weights this morning so I'll bring them Friday.


Awesome. Thanks for getting these. Now my bomber will be legal weight. See you Friday.


----------



## bemain

Railroader said:


> For those who wanted to run the Nomad body in USRCB you'll need some LONG body posts. That is one tall body.


Are there longer Tamiya body posts for the TT-01R?

Is your nomad body ready? I'm still painting. Hope to finish it by race day.


----------



## chuck in indy

Bombers for me! I'm converting my VTA to a drift car so whenever some show up I'll have one. I need some wheels 1BrownGuy! How much?


----------



## Railroader

bemain said:


> Are there longer Tamiya body posts for the TT-01R?
> 
> Is your nomad body ready? I'm still painting. Hope to finish it by race day.


You can probably use m-chassis body posts on the TT-01, those are pretty long.

My Nomad is masked up and waiting to be painted. I'll probably do it tomorrow night or Friday. I don't know if I'll have a Bomber ready, I still need parts for the TA-05 and I don't have the HPI Sprint fully set up yet.


----------



## THE READER

Railroader said:


> You can probably use m-chassis body posts on the TT-01, those are pretty long.
> 
> My Nomad is masked up and waiting to be painted. I'll probably do it tomorrow night or Friday. I don't know if I'll have a Bomber ready, I still need parts for the TA-05 and I don't have the HPI Sprint fully set up yet.


make sure you put the numbers on the right way. lol!!!


----------



## Scott04C5

I still have my TT-01 for sale. It would make a good bomber car. Somebody may me an offer. It's just sitting here doing nothing.


----------



## Railroader

What's your asking price Scott?


----------



## indianchief

Hey On-road guys - I've got a bunch of TC5 Parts I am looking to get rid of. I don't have any on-road carts in my fleet. I got these from a guy I bought out a while ago. I thought I would ask you local folks first before I drop them on eBay. All brand new, and alot in bag:

QTY 8 TC5 Diff Rebuild Kits (Retail 10.99 each)
QTY 3 VCS2 Shock Rebuild Kits (Retail 5.99 each)
TC5 Front Bumper ($4.99)
TC5 Front Bumper Brace (4.99)
TC5 Aluminum Outdrives (26.99)
TC5 Diff Pulley - 40T (5.99)
TC5 Rear Hub 0 degree (5.99)
TC5 Rear Hub 1 degree (5.99)
Diff Balls (1.50)
QTY 3 12I 12I 10L/12L Springs (6.00)
Approximately 16 A-Arms (opened but new)
Approximately 6 Hubs (opened but new)
Used Battery Hold Down
Some Aluminum Collars

All of it's brand new - I just don't need it. There is about 150.00 worth of parts at retail. Make me an offer. I normally race Saturdays @ slots, but I can come up another night (or day) if you like.

Cory V


----------



## indianchief

oh I've got pics - I'll post them in a few


----------



## indianchief

The Pics


----------



## BadSign

indianchief said:


> Hey On-road guys - I've got a bunch of TC5 Parts I am looking to get rid of. I don't have any on-road carts in my fleet. I got these from a guy I bought out a while ago. I thought I would ask you local folks first before I drop them on eBay. All brand new, and alot in bag:
> 
> QTY 8 TC5 Diff Rebuild Kits (Retail 10.99 each)
> QTY 3 VCS2 Shock Rebuild Kits (Retail 5.99 each)
> TC5 Front Bumper ($4.99)
> TC5 Front Bumper Brace (4.99)
> TC5 Aluminum Outdrives (26.99)
> TC5 Diff Pulley - 40T (5.99)
> TC5 Rear Hub 0 degree (5.99)
> TC5 Rear Hub 1 degree (5.99)
> Diff Balls (1.50)
> QTY 3 12I 12I 10L/12L Springs (6.00)
> Approximately 16 A-Arms (opened but new)
> Approximately 6 Hubs (opened but new)
> Used Battery Hold Down
> Some Aluminum Collars
> 
> All of it's brand new - I just don't need it. There is about 150.00 worth of parts at retail. Make me an offer. I normally race Saturdays @ slots, but I can come up another night (or day) if you like.
> 
> Cory V


 
If you're willing to separate, I'll take the aluminum outdrives.


----------



## indianchief

Not yet - it's more of a hassle to separate than I want to deal with. We'll see how it goes and if I am still sitting on the stuff in a couple weeks I'll let you know...


----------



## BadSign

Chad, still opening early tomorrow?


----------



## chuck in indy

I ran oval tonight and stuck around to help build the track for tomorrow so the road racing track is up, vacumed and ready for practice before we start racing at 7pm. Doors open at noon!


----------



## Railroader

Saweeeeet!


----------



## chadtastic

BadSign said:


> Chad, still opening early tomorrow?


Just incase you missed the good news...

Slots opens at noon Tues - Fri:thumbsup:


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Just finished painting a "Bomber" body for another racer. Need to cut/mount the body, but they should be racing this Friday October 8, 2010

Parma '56 Chevy Nomad

- Pactra RC251 - Sprint White
- Pactra RC262 - Indy Silver
- Pactra RC303 - Lime Ice


----------



## Railroader

IndyRC_Racer said:


> ... but they should be racing this Friday October *9*, 2010...


:freak: Are they from a parallel universe?


----------



## Railroader

PS: Looks awesome btw.


----------



## chuck in indy

Railroader said:


> :freak: Are they from a parallel universe?


Brian might be suffering from Paint fumes! :tongue:

Looks great by the way... Wanna paint one of mine? Seriously...


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Thought it was still Thursday when I posted and looked at the date on the computer, doh :freak:

Some positives of this body include:
- Pre-cut window masks for all of the windows. 
- Molded side trim, rear trim, front grill, and bumpers.

Since I only paint with rattle cans, I decided to not use chrome paint on this body since I didn't have a way to spray on water based paint (recommended backer for chrome paint). I'd be interested to hear how other people have applied chrome r/c paint.

If I did paint another Nomad, I'll have a better plan for masking off the trim (or I'll use a more basic paint scheme). I know some people use liquid mask, but I use masking tape. I primarily use the Tamiya masking for straight lines/details since it doesn't have problems with paint bleed. For large areas I use cheap hardware store tape.

The only thing the Parma Nomad needs is a good Chevy hood emblem decal (not included). The Parma light/lens decals are a bit generic.


----------



## THE READER

chuck in indy said:


> I ran oval tonight and stuck around to help build the track for tomorrow so the road racing track is up, vacumed and ready for practice before we start racing at 7pm. Doors open at noon!


GREAT BE THERE AROUND 2.00 HOPE WE HAVE A STRAIGHT AWAY THIS WEEK FOR VTA


----------



## indymodz

Ill be there early also..


----------



## THE READER

indymodz said:


> Ill be there early also..


COOOL ARE YOU RUNNING VTA ?


----------



## Railroader

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Since I only paint with rattle cans, I decided to not use chrome paint on this body since I didn't have a way to spray on water based paint (recommended backer for chrome paint).* I'd be interested to hear how other people have applied chrome r/c paint.*


I often don't back my chrome at all. Or if I do shoot the chrome first, I don't worry and spray just about any color backing it - even with rattle can paint. Actually, I have been going back to rattle cans just for the convience. I use Spastix Chrome and told Chad G. at Slots to order more as they were out earlier this week.


----------



## jonesy112

THE READER said:


> GREAT BE THERE AROUND 2.00 HOPE WE HAVE A STRAIGHT AWAY THIS WEEK FOR VTA


Hopefully you like the layout, its a pretty quick track and should have a good straight away or two. But if you dont like it, I def. didnt have anything to do with the track layout last night


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Thanks for the chrome paint reply. I have some questions

- HOw did you prep the lexan area for the chrome paint?
- Have you had any issues with the chrome paint chipping/flaking off the body due to impacts?
- How many coats of chrome do you typically apply?
- Did you warm up the rattle can before spraying?

I have a few bodies that I need to paint and I might at least try the chrome on the bumpers.


----------



## Railroader

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Thanks for the chrome paint reply. I have some questions
> 
> - 1 HOw did you prep the lexan area for the chrome paint?
> - 2 Have you had any issues with the chrome paint chipping/flaking off the body due to impacts?
> - 3 How many coats of chrome do you typically apply?
> - 4 Did you warm up the rattle can before spraying?
> 
> I have a few bodies that I need to paint and I might at least try the chrome on the bumpers.


1 No prep
2 None at all
3 one very thin coat.
4 No. But I keep my paint at room temperature.


----------



## vtxjosh

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Just finished painting a "Bomber" body for another racer. Need to cut/mount the body, but they should be racing this Friday October 8, 2010
> 
> Parma '56 Chevy Nomad
> 
> - Pactra RC251 - Sprint White
> - Pactra RC262 - Indy Silver
> - Pactra RC303 - Lime Ice


Very Sharp!:thumbsup:


----------



## indymodz

THE READER said:


> COOOL ARE YOU RUNNING VTA ?


I would like to but Im waiting on a 25.5 to show up. Probably just shake down my RCGT


----------



## chuck in indy

THE READER said:


> GREAT BE THERE AROUND 2.00 HOPE WE HAVE A STRAIGHT AWAY THIS WEEK FOR VTA


What about Novice, Coopers and other classes? There weren't even any VTA's there last week so why build a track specifically for a class that has become erratic in attendance? Everyone has to race the same track but it doesn't matter to me either way. There is the usual and ever so popular straight and sweeper this week...


----------



## THE READER

chuck in indy said:


> What about Novice, Coopers and other classes? There weren't even any VTA's there last week so why build a track specifically for a class that has become erratic in attendance? Everyone has to race the same track but it doesn't matter to me either way. There is the usual and ever so popular straight and sweeper this week...


Im just saying.


----------



## indianchief

> I know some people use liquid mask, but I use masking tape


Car looks cool man. I agree 1000000% here. For the first time, I tried using 100% liquid mask and cutting my lines. I will never, ever do that again. I will usually tape the lines then liquid in the areas in between the tape. Works pretty well that way.


----------



## BadSign

leaving soon- VTA and Coopers for me.


----------



## indymodz

Had a good time getting my RCGT car setup today. The track layout seemed great to me, as long as it doesnt have 10 180* turns then you wont hear me complaining. Would have loved to have made it back to race but the traffic on 465 was unreal and I wouldnt have made it back in time. Maybe next week...


----------



## Railroader

36 entries tonight! Woo hoo!


----------



## tractionroller

Indy slots thanks you for your support


----------



## johnson357

Got off Work late so couldnt make it


----------



## Railroader

johnson357 said:


> Got off Work late so couldnt make it


Jerk!

You better be there next week.


----------



## BadSign

Great time tonight- racing was really tight in every class. Thanks to Chad for running a smooth, timely show. Having you in the booth and Rich in the shop is making the racing experience very enjoyable.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Race Results for Friday 10/08/2010 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Novice - Main
Pos..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....22...5m08.096..Ben James
....2....19...5m00.453..Alsa Mehn
....3....18...5m03.808..Nate Gilles
....4....15...3m54.911..Austin DuBak
....5....15...5m04.125..Tyler Eggers

Coopers - B Main
Pos..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....30...5m08.905..Tom Johnson (Bump to A)
....2....26...5m02.666..Chad Wisdom (Bump to A)
....3....23...5m11.055..Brian Eggers
....4....20...5m01.180..Mike Vaught
....5....20...5m01.960..John Dubak

Coopers - A Main
Pos..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....44...7m00.993..Houston Thomas
....2....42...7m00.593..Chad Wisdwom
....3....42...7m01.523..Tom Johnson
....4....42...7m04.432..Doug James
....5....42...7m04.789..Brian VanderVeen
....6....33...5m37.654..Bob Cordell

Bombers - B Main
Pos..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....31...5m03.659..Tom Johnson (HPI Sprint 1)
....2....31...5m06.058..Chad Wisdom (Associated TC5)
....3....28...5m02.269..Corey Warren (???)
....4....25...5m08.963..Brian Eggers (???)

Bombers - A Main
Pos..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....48...7m08.012..Houston Thomas (Tamiya TT-01)
....2....47...7m04.402..Zoltan (Associated TC3)
....3....47...7m04.477..Bob Yelle (X-Ray 009)
....4....46...7m02.224..AJ Heck (Associated TC4)
....5....46...7m06.783..Chad Wisdom (Associated TC5)
....6....46...7m06.906..Doug James (Tamiya TT-01)
....7....45...7m04.238..Tom Johnson (HPI Sprint 1)
....8....xx...xmxx.xxx..Chuck Ray (Tamiya TT-01)

Indy GT - Main (17.5 limted/21.5 open)
Pos..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....39...5m02.790..Greg Cobb (17.5)
....2....36...5m01.547..Bob Cordell (21.5)
....3....33...5m02.698..Brian Smith (17.5)

25.5 VTA - Main
Pos..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....57...8m03.850..Greg Cobb
....2....55...8m01.302..Bob Yelle
....3....55...8m01.824..Brian Smith
....4....51...8m00.275..Brian VanderVeen
....5....37...8m06.634..Michael Jones
....6....28...8m04.922..AJ Heck
....7....11...1m29.728..Chuck Ray


----------



## Railroader

Thanks for posting the results Brian.

I was racing my original HPI Sprint, not my TA05 last night. Chad Wisdom had a TC5.

I didn't even notice the Bombers A-main was 7 minutes long. Way too much fun.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Some quick notes from racing on Friday.

Tom Johnson & Chad Wisdom were the B-main bump masters. They both bumped their way up to the A-main in Coopers and Bombers. Chad made the most of the bump ups in the Cooper A-main taking 2nd place.

The Cooper A-main saw a 4-way battle for 2nd place for most of the main. The gap from 2nd to 5th was about 4 seconds at the buzzer.

The Bomber A-main also saw a lot of close racing with 3 different drivers leading for multiple laps. The best battle of the main was between Bob Yelle and Zoltan for 2nd place. It all came down to the last lap as both drivers turned onto the final straight. Bob Yelle lost a bit of momentum as he went to the inside to pass a lapped car. Zoltan was able to keep his momentum as he veered to the outside when passing the same lapped car. The extra speed allowed Zoltan to beat Bob in a drag race to the finsh line taking the position by .07 seconds.

The VTA (25.5) class saw its biggest turn-out of the early season. There was a lot of close racing all night. Bob Yelle faired better in his battle with Brian Smith for 2nd place. Bob was able to hold off Brian on the last lap and took 2nd by .5 seconds.

A good night of racing.


----------



## outlander5

for the first run with a bomber car i had a blast, and bob always races clean. i'll be back for sure:thumbsup:


----------



## Railroader

outlander5 said:


> ...and bob always races clean. ...


----------



## Railroader

Huge thanks to BadSign and Doug James for letting me borrow their tools (I left mine on my desk at home) and to Brian Smith and BadSign (again) for helping me try and get the proper gearing. If you haven't raced at Indy Slots, they have some of the most helpful racers a place can have. Guy will gladly hand over their radios and let another racer drive their cars in races.

And Chadtastic ran a great program last night. I think I only heard a single person ask for a "racer's minute".


----------



## chuck in indy

Had a great time running bombers last night. I noticed a huge improvement with Eggers and Warren! Good job fellas. Glad to see Zoltan finally show up. Hope to see you again! Everyone in Bombers seemed to be having a good time and taking the bumping and banging in stride. Bombers doesn't seem to be a blood sport like VTA has came back to become. I think if you want to get some serious action at Slots and test your skill at the highest win at all cost level, VTA is the class! Glad to see several of them back at the track!


----------



## chuck in indy

Several of us were throwing the open wheel class around again so we can run a second class that's not Coopers or VTA.

Pending rules below:

Chassis - Tamiya F103 or F104 only... any upgrades allowed
Motor - Tamiya 540J Silver can
ESC - Tamiya TEU-302BK or TEU-104BK only
FDR - Working on... Basically want everyone to run the same or have a limit
Wheels & Tires - Working on... Want something easily available and everyone running the same thing
Body - Any open wheel F1 body
Radio (servo / receiver / transmitter) - Open

Look forward to some constructive input.


----------



## Railroader

chuck in indy said:


> Several of us were throwing the open wheel class around again so we can run a second class that's not Coopers or VTA.
> 
> Pending rules below:
> 
> Chassis - Tamiya F103 or F104 only... any upgrades allowed
> Motor - Tamiya 540J Silver can
> ESC - Tamiya TEU-302BK or TEU-104BK only
> FDR - Working on... Basically want everyone to run the same or have a limit
> Wheels & Tires - Working on... Want something easily available and everyone running the same thing
> Body - Any open wheel F1 body
> Radio (servo / receiver / transmitter) - Open
> 
> Look forward to some constructive input.


The Tamiya TCS rules for F1 are a pretty good start. I like limiting to the ESC you have listed and just open the tires to any foam, but mandate that at least 1/4" of foam be remaining before a race/heat.


----------



## chuck in indy

Here is something I cooked up per suggestions.

*Chassis - *F103 & F104 Tamiya Formula One chassis only... Any upgrades / hop-ups allowed. The F103/F104 chassis must be built per the instruction manual. Altering its basic structure and design is prohibited.
*Motor - *Tamiya 540-J motor (53689) only.
*Tires - *Any Tamiya foam F1 tire may be used. This includes: F103: 53128, 53129, 53134, 53135, 53271, 54135, 54136, 84094, 84095, 84096 and 84097. F104: 51384, 51385, 54167 and 54168. Tires must have at least 1/4” of foam before heat or main. Mixing and matching F103 and F104 foam rubber is not allowed. Cutting compounds and re-gluing them to create firm/soft hybrids is not allowed. Tire width trimming is not allowed. The entire width of the Tamiya tire must be used.
*Wheels - *Tamiya F1 wheels only.
*Bodies - *Any Tamiya F1 body. Driver figure must be used. Mixing of Tamiya bodies and Tamiya wings is NOT allowed.
**FDR - *How bout 3.00 for maximum? 3.01 would be legal and 2.99 would be illegal. This could be a starting point.
*ESC - *Tamiya TEU-302BK or TEU-104BK only.
*Battery - *Any ROAR legal 2-cell lipo up to a maximum of 5000Mah / 40c
*Radio* (servo / receiver / transmitter) - Open

5 Minute heats & Mains
Side by side double file starts

Let us know what you all think that are interested.


----------



## BadSign

Railroader said:


> Huge thanks to BadSign and Doug James for letting me borrow their tools (I left mine on my desk at home) and to Brian Smith and BadSign (again) for helping me try and get the proper gearing. If you haven't raced at Indy Slots, they have some of the most helpful racers a place can have. Guy will gladly hand over their radios and let another racer drive their cars in races.


Uhh, did you not notice my sign- "Tool rental, $5" :wave:



chuck in indy said:


> Several of us were throwing the open wheel class around again so we can run a second class that's not Coopers or VTA.
> 
> Pending rules below:
> 
> Chassis - Tamiya F103 or F104 only... any upgrades allowed
> Motor - Tamiya 540J Silver can
> ESC - Tamiya TEU-302BK or TEU-104BK only
> FDR - Working on... Basically want everyone to run the same or have a limit
> Wheels & Tires - Working on... Want something easily available and everyone running the same thing
> Body - Any open wheel F1 body
> Radio (servo / receiver / transmitter) - Open
> 
> Look forward to some constructive input.


File this under "I told you so"


----------



## chuck in indy

File this under "I told you so" [/QUOTE]

Huh? I missed the memo, do tell...


----------



## BadSign

Just wish we'd done this 6-7 months ago- i would've never sold my F103 and bought that HPI POS.

I vote foam tires.


----------



## outlander5

Railroader said:


>


at least he races me clean


----------



## chuck in indy

BadSign said:


> Just wish we'd done this 6-7 months ago- i would've never sold my F103 and bought that HPI POS.
> 
> I vote foam tires.



I'm with you there. I followed suit on the F10 because I wanted to run an open wheel class, actually traded the original one I had then bought another and was like oh, I remember, this car is a POS.


----------



## BadSign

Well, I'm in. I think strict TCS rules apply, with the exception of open bodies.

Here's The TCS F1 foam rules


----------



## chuck in indy

Right now we have 5 racers interested and bouncing back ideas. Attached is a picture of the car.


----------



## chuck in indy

BadSign said:


> Well, I'm in. I think strict TCS rules apply, with the exception of open bodies.
> 
> Here's The TCS F1 foam rules


We thought to keep the racing close and speeds manageable for everyone we could limit or make everyone run the same FDR? This outside of open hop ups, tire tread being at least 1/4" and using the Tamiya ECS's are the only thing that was really modified. I plan on bringing mine up Friday to practice.

Again, everything is open right now but maybe we could get a general idea on paper for next Friday and in a week or two after that have what we want to do?


----------



## BadSign

chuck in indy said:


> We thought to keep the racing close and speeds manageable for everyone we could limit or make everyone run the same FDR? This outside of open hop ups, tire tread being at least 1/4" and using the Tamiya ECS's are the only thing that was really modified. I plan on bringing mine up Friday to practice.
> 
> Again, everything is open right now but maybe we could get a general idea on paper for next Friday and in a week or two after that have what we want to do?



Spec ESC sounds good
Any Hop-ups allowed, or Tamiya only?
Any Foam Tire, or Tamiya only?


----------



## chuck in indy

BadSign said:


> Spec ESC sounds good
> Any Hop-ups allowed, or Tamiya only?
> Any Foam Tire, or Tamiya only?


1. Spec ESC... Cool
2. My opinion for any hop up is that we don't have to police this area and most after market hop ups for Tamiya stuff is cheaper. This one doesn't really matter to me.
3. I'd vote for the purple ring spec WGT tire if they'd fit but any Tamiya foam sounds like a plan although it would be cooler if everyone ran the same tires and wheels like in IRL and Nascar.


----------



## MDB

Railroader---Novagear review? (Once you figure it out)

Later,

Mark


----------



## BadSign

chuck in indy said:


> 1. Spec ESC... Cool
> 2. My opinion for any hop up is that we don't have to police this area and most after market hop ups for Tamiya stuff is cheaper. This one doesn't really matter to me.
> 3. I'd vote for the purple ring spec WGT tire if they'd fit but any Tamiya foam sounds like a plan although it would be cooler if everyone ran the same tires and wheels like in IRL and Nascar.


Okay, I like the sound of this so far. I'd deinately say spec the tire- tamiya only, just like TCS


----------



## BadSign

Also, the tamiya tire is stamped on the sidewall with the double-star Tamiya logo. easy to tech.


----------



## jonesy112

is the spec tamiya tire a foam or rubber tire?


----------



## Railroader

Foam.


----------



## chuck in indy

I've always been crummy at mounting foam tires so I'd probably use these: TAM54135 (front) - TAM54136 (rear).


----------



## flywheel93

Just some fyi the zen tyres you can get for the f103 are cheaper and work alot better. I won't be running the class, just wanted to give you the idea.


----------



## Railroader

flywheel93 said:


> Just some fyi the zen tyres you can get for the f103 are cheaper and work alot better. I won't be running the class, just wanted to give you the idea.


Really, the Tamiya tires are pretty awesome, don't need better. Plus, speccing the tires keeps the playing field level. I mean, the HPI tires work better on the m-chassis cars but we all stick to Tamiya-only tires there too.

The Indy Slots guys can carry the Tamiya tires but not the Zen tires. I'd hate for the F1 class to become an online-order only class like VTA has become with the 25.5 motor.


----------



## BadSign

Railroader said:


> Really, the Tamiya tires are pretty awesome, don't need better. Plus, speccing the tires keeps the playing field level. I mean, the HPI tires work better on the m-chassis cars but we all stick to Tamiya-only tires there too.
> 
> The Indy Slots guys can carry the Tamiya tires but not the Zen tires. I'd hate for the F1 class to become an online-order only class like VTA has become with the 25.5 motor.


I wanted to try the Zen tires before, but gotta agree on the spec. I can mount tires pretty easily, but don't have a truer anymore.


----------



## BadSign

Okay, I have an F103 on the way. I'll bring it the 22nd


----------



## flywheel93

Railroader said:


> Really, the Tamiya tires are pretty awesome, don't need better. Plus, speccing the tires keeps the playing field level. I mean, the HPI tires work better on the m-chassis cars but we all stick to Tamiya-only tires there too.
> 
> The Indy Slots guys can carry the Tamiya tires but not the Zen tires. I'd hate for the F1 class to become an online-order only class like VTA has become with the 25.5 motor.


No sweat off my back. Just giving my personal experience on the tires. You know that I spur headed this class long ago and it never took off, hopefully it will work this time around.:thumbsup:


----------



## BadSign

I hope so. These cars are rockets, even with silver cans. I love driving them.

BTW, instead of a FDR limit, we should consider a roll-out limit, to account for tire wear.
For anyone not familiar, RO = Pinion x Tire Diameter x pi / spur

I really love the idea of a non-touring class faster than VTA. I'll race it every time I'm there!


----------



## chuck in indy

Ok so I guess to make it easy we can just go by the foam tcs rules since it's an established class? I'm down with that.


----------



## train5171

Looks pretty cool.:thumbsup: I may have to get one and give them a shot.


----------



## Railroader

chuck in indy said:


> Ok so I guess to make it easy we can just go by the foam tcs rules since it's an established class? I'm down with that.


Do you still want to spec the ESC to the two models you listed before?

For those who are interested, this is the Tamiya TCS rules for F-1 FOAM TIRES:

F103 & F104 Tamiya Formula One chassis only (F103, F103RS, F103RM, F103RX and F104).
Tamiya F103 and F104 Hop-Ups only.
No chassis lightening allowed.
The Tamiya 540-J motor (53689) is the motor that must be used for the 2010 season.
Any Tamiya foam F1 tire may be used. This includes: F103: 53128, 53129, 53134, 53135, 53271, 54135, 54136, 84094, 84095, 84096 and 84097. F104: 51384, 51385, 54167 and 54168.
Mixing and matching F103 and F104 foam rubber is not allowed.
Cutting compounds and re-gluing them to create firm/soft hybrids is not allowed.
Tire width trimming is not allowed. The entire width of the Tamiya tire must be used.
Tamiya F1 wheels only.
Tamiya F1 bodies only. Mixing of Tamiya bodies and Tamiya wings is NOT allowed.
Any pinion and spur gear ratio combo may be used.
Driver figure must be used.
Hard cased LIPO batteries and NiMh batteries are legal for F1 class racing. See general rules for legal TCS batteries.
The F103/F104 chassis must be built per the instruction manual. Altering its basic structure and design is prohibited.


----------



## chuck in indy

I don't think it will matter. I would prefer to slow the cars down to keep the racing close and easier to control but I want to run open wheel and it just seems to make the most sense to run the rules how Tamiya has them. I'm pretty easy either way. I just know that I want a second class to race that's fun and not so uber competitive.


----------



## Guest

How well do the Tamiya tires wear? I bought a full set of ZEN foams already mounted and trued for $26. They have wore awesome. I have yet to chunk one and I have had some pretty hard hits in it. I have always used Paragon on them as well.
I dont mind spending $50-$60 for a set of Tamiya foams if they will wear good. 

Any more thoughts on the speedos? I think going with a none brushless capable speedo or able to hook up to a computer would be good enough. 
Chad


----------



## Railroader

My deep (ya right!) thoughts on some of the aspects of an F1 class. Again these are just the thoughts and opinions of a relative newbie to RC racing:

Tires: Really, I would go along with the tires either way, the Zen tires are pretty cheap, so a guy could go that route if he wanted to save some money. The only problem is they are pretty much only available online. And I have not chunked a Tamiya tire yet and have very little wear on the original kit tires. Jeff (flywheel93) and I started racing them on the oval a year or so ago and the tires hold up really well. I still haven't trued them and they stick very well. And I'd hate to see a tire battle regarding truing become an issue. But if you limit the minimum ride height along with prohibiting modifying (like the TCS rules do) the chassis from kit set ups then it becomes a non-issue because you will have to have a certain amount of foam just to be legal in ride height. Lastly, follow the TCS rules of not modifying the structure of the tires or blending compounds of foams. Tires must be factory sized regarding width.

ESC: I agree with Chad (skrammy), any non-brushless capable non-programable speedo. I do NOT want to have a ESC spending war. But I'd also like to be able to open the class to guys who might be brand loyal to companies such as LRP, Novak, Futaba, et al. Maybe set a retail limit of $125 or such?

Hop-up: Just keep it Tamiya. Much easier to police.

Batteries: TCS legal

Even with TCS rules, the class is going to be VERY fast. Faster than VTA and about equal with RCGT. But you take a lot of the set up hassles away and it becomes more about the driving. My kit set up F103, with even me driving it, turns the same lap times as RCGT with 17.5 motors. 

The thing I like about the class is you have to be sportsman like or you will not win. You have to give and take and avoid crashing at all costs. Touch a couple tires together and both cars will flip over and you'll lose a lap on your lid while the marshals are flipping cars over. But the cars are very durable. I have not broken a part yet.

I really want this class to come together, I know a lot of people do. I'll run it pretty much regardless of what we decide on for the rules.


----------



## BadSign

I used tamiyas and they worked well, little wear, no chunking. Those were the pre-mounts on my old F103.

Back to roll-out vs. FDR:

Pre-mount tire diameter new is 57.5mm. With stock gearing of 63/18, thats a RO of 51.6 mm, or 2 inches

With 1/4" foam left on the tire, it would be 44.7mm diameter. That's a rollout of 40.1 mm, or 1.6 inches

So tire size can play a big difference in gearing.


----------



## chuck in indy

If I were president I would go this route:

F103 & F104 chassis only
open hop ups
fixed fdr
540j silver can motor
any non programable speedo $65 or less msrp
any radio / servo / tranmitter combo
any foam tires minimum of 1/4 tread / thickness before heat and main
any f1 open wheel body
any roar legal battery up to 5000mah / 40c

I wish they made a spec rtr open wheel IRL car like you can buy in the Lucas Oil SC truck in the Slash. 

I checked out the zen site and there are some cool f1 bodies. I actually ordered one along with an rcgt body so we'll see how long it takes for them to arrive.


----------



## Railroader

BadSign said:


> I used tamiyas and they worked well, little wear, no chunking. Those were the pre-mounts on my old F103.
> 
> Back to roll-out vs. FDR:
> 
> Pre-mount tire diameter new is 57.5mm. With stock gearing of 63/18, thats a RO of 51.6 mm, or 2 inches
> 
> With 1/4" foam left on the tire, it would be 44.7mm diameter. That's a rollout of 40.1 mm, or 1.6 inches
> 
> So tire size can play a big difference in gearing.


You know, I wasn't really thinking when I said 1/4" previously. Disregard that previous statement. I forgot about the ride height and if 1/4" of foam would even allow the tires to touch the carpet. Without actually getting my car out and looking I don't think it will by what you say. Time to head to the garage!


----------



## chuck in indy

I think whatever we choose will be fun because they guys intersted are more about having fun without getting carried away and being uber competitive.

Maybe let's all just decide to show up the first week or two and figure it out. I'd like to nominate Tom to be the leader. Maybe we cold pick a date for everyone to show up and vote on what we want to do. Either way I'm running because I want to run an open wheel RC car!


----------



## Railroader

chuck in indy said:


> If I were president I would go this route:
> 
> F103 & F104 chassis only
> open hop ups
> fixed fdr
> 540j silver can motor
> any non programable speedo $65 or less msrp
> any radio / servo / tranmitter combo
> any foam tires minimum of 1/4 tread / thickness before heat and main
> any f1 open wheel body
> any roar legal battery up to 5000mah / 40c


I like all that above except for the FDR. With wheel wear you'll go slower than the guys who can buy new tires with no wear. With foam I think we need to stick to roll-out like Brian V. said above. But set a max roll-out.

And again, I might be completely wrong about the 1/4" thing.


----------



## flywheel93

I just wish I didn't sell both of my cars 

Also remember that you have to buy special pinions for the f103 unless you buy the adapter kit that will let you use standard pinions.


----------



## Railroader

chuck in indy said:


> I think whatever we choose will be fun because they guys intersted are more about having fun and getting carried away with being uber competitive.
> 
> Maybe let's all just decide to show up the first week or two and figure it out.


True, and a good idea.



chuck in indy said:


> I'd like to nominate Tom to be the leader.


NO NO NO NO!!! NO! I decline and graciously refuse aggressively this nomination.



chuck in indy said:


> Maybe we cold pick a date for everyone to show up and vote on what we want to do. Either way I'm running because I want to run an open wheel RC car!


I'll have mine with me on Friday! Currently set to TCS rules so you can get a feel for that. Anyone, just ask and you can take it for a spin


----------



## Railroader

flywheel93 said:


> I just wish I didn't sell both of my cars
> 
> Also remember that you have to buy special pinions for the f103 unless you buy the adapter kit that will let you use standard pinions.


You buy and sell way too often. Don't you have room for dozens of cars like I do? :freak:

I think the pro kits come with standard 64p gears. The cheaper standard kits use the metric 48p gears.

Here's the spur gear adapter it's $1.90 $3.20 shipped.


----------



## Railroader

Railroader said:


> Here's the spur gear adapter it's $1.90 $3.20 shipped.


I just ordered three, if anyone wants one let me know.


----------



## BadSign

Railroader said:


> NO NO NO NO!!! NO! I decline and graciously refuse aggressively this nomination.


I'd be glad to spearhead, but I can't be there every week. Maybe just hashing it out here and coming to a consensus is best.

And I agree with Chuck- let's start simple for a little while and see where it goes.


----------



## BadSign

Railroader said:


> I just ordered three, if anyone wants one let me know.


I'll take 1, just tell me how much.

BTW Chuck, do I still owe you $20 from a few months ago ? Think you sold me a battery and ESC, if I remember correctly.


----------



## chuck in indy

Cool. Go for it Brian... Wasn't sure because your not around as much but awesome.

My car will be tcs legal this week so that will make 2.

Great feedback everyone! I'm confindet we'll have this nailed down within a month.
Unil then we can just run what we have and try to put on a good show!


----------



## Lugnutz

chuck in indy said:


> Had a great time running bombers last night. I noticed a huge improvement with Eggers and Warren! Good job fellas. Glad to see Zoltan finally show up. Hope to see you again! Everyone in Bombers seemed to be having a good time and taking the bumping and banging in stride. Bombers doesn't seem to be a *blood sport like VTA has came back to become. I think if you want to get some serious action at Slots and test your skill at the highest win at all cost level, VTA is the class! Glad to see several of them back at the track!*



This is funny stuff.:lol:


----------



## chuck in indy

BadSign said:


> I'll take 1, just tell me how much.
> 
> BTW Chuck, do I still owe you $20 from a few months ago ? Think you sold me a battery and ESC, if I remember correctly.


I think were good. 

Tom, you wanna sell me one? Maybe we should order two or three more?


----------



## Railroader

BadSign said:


> I'll take 1, just tell me how much.


Sold!



chuck in indy said:


> Tom, you wanna sell me one? Maybe we should order two or three more?


Sold!

My total order came to $11.12 

So, $3.50 sound good? I'll let you know when I get 'em.


----------



## BadSign

That'd be great. I'm not expecting the car really soon anyway!


----------



## Railroader

BadSign said:


> That'd be great. I'm not expecting the car really soon anyway!


Did you buy a new or use kit? F103 or F104? I think there's a nice F104 on the shelf at Indy Slots. Early Christmas to myself? Too early?


----------



## chuck in indy

I was so excited after I talked to Corey and Chad about running them that I went up Saturday and grabbed it. It was an F104 pro. All I have to do is paint it. I've been chasing my dog in my office with it! Took me about 3 hours to build.


----------



## BadSign

new RM kit on the bay. Made an offer at $80 and they took it (listed at $95) you might try cheaper and get it.


----------



## BadSign

chuck in indy said:


> I wish they made a spec rtr open wheel IRL car like you can buy in the Lucas Oil SC truck in the Slash.


Try http://d-drivesportsenglish.com/ . I like the retro Ferarri's myself. Zen's Lotus would be awesome in Player's Black and Gold.

And I'd love a champ car. maybe a Panoz or Reynard. But I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## Guest

My 103 needs a speedo put back in and then it will be ready to go. I currently only have the ZEN foams for it. I am glad to hear the Tamiya foams wear good. I didnt want to start droppin some change on foams. I also run that nylon ring, and run standard 48p. I am running the tamiya body and wings. But, we should'nt put a strict rule on bodies. As long as it has a front and rear wing and has a F1 inspired body. My car is an original 103 from the 90's. It is pretty much stock down to the friction damper. I am cool with only Tamiya hop-ups. With the exception of wings/body and standard pitch gearing (and maybe foams). 
As for the foams....if the class does take off and has a strong following, then maybe slots can start ordering and stocking the Zen foams to keep the cost down on the tires. What are the actual costs on the Tamiya foam pre-mounts? I found them on fleabay for $28 and $5 to ship for the rears. Is that about the going rate?

Chad


----------



## BadSign

I'm sure we can accomodate 2 tire manufacturers for a little while. I just hate to cut out Slots by going mail-order.

Chuck, I'm gonna have a decal request for you in a little while...

I'm out for the night!


----------



## chuck in indy

BadSign said:


> Try http://d-drivesportsenglish.com/ . I like the retro Ferarri's myself. Zen's Lotus would be awesome in Player's Black and Gold.
> 
> And I'd love a champ car. maybe a Panoz or Reynard. But I'm not holding my breath.


that's the site I ordered the j style f1 body and one of the cool looking lemans bodies from. Shipping was a bit salty but cheaper than a plane ticket I guess. Cool stuff.


----------



## chadtastic

Just my 2 cents...

Why do you need a president for a class??? Why dont all of you form a committee???

Not to stir the pot or poke at anyone. But from a competitive persons point of view. Whats wrong with being competitive? Although I enjoy hanging out and talking to all you guys and even think of all of you as my friends, the only reason I even race r/c cars is for the competition. That being said Friday was a little much at times in the VTA class but it wasn't every driver and both sides gave a little and took a little. You guys are letting your personal disagreements effect the racing...

All and all I love the idea of an open wheeled class ( Ive been wanting one for awhile now ) and Im not saying were not going to let you run this class, just know that slots is leaning towards not allowing guys to create the class of the week anymore. We would rather see you guys race the classes that we already have. We want to see less classes with more racers then more classes with less racers in them. We understand the issues with the VTA class with all the rule changes amongst other things but you guys have allot of time and money invested in that class and I would hate to see it die. Plus I know there are allot of racers out there that own a VTA car...


----------



## indymodz

What happened in VTA? I am just waiting on a 25.5 and Ill have mine ready, that has always been my favorite class..


----------



## u2fast4me

I can only afford a couple or one class im with chad. when u guys change classes I cant afford to change. would love to run vta again either at slots or some where. But I need to see racers in the race results. Before i can justify buying a new mtr and speedo. Or I will be stuck running a legend. And thats prob gonna be at the fair grounds. both places are great but I know u guys


----------



## jonesy112

as far as I can tell, i think VTA is just in a lull right now while people are getting thier new motors and possibly speedos. I mean we had 7 last week at slots, and marion county has been getting 4 or 5 the last few weeks. 

Its a great class to run, and I plan on being there every friday with mine to support the class and thats the only car I will have with me most nights. I have no interest in buying a car that is only being ran at one track.


----------



## PDK RACING

chadtastic said:


> Just my 2 cents...
> 
> Why do you need a president for a class??? Why dont all of you form a committee???
> 
> Not to stir the pot or poke at anyone. But from a competitive persons point of view. Whats wrong with being competitive? Although I enjoy hanging out and talking to all you guys and even think of all of you as my friends, the only reason I even race r/c cars is for the competition. That being said Friday was a little much at times in the VTA class but it wasn't every driver and both sides gave a little and took a little. You guys are letting your personal disagreements effect the racing...
> 
> All and all I love the idea of an open wheeled class ( Ive been wanting one for awhile now ) and Im not saying were not going to let you run this class, just know that slots is leaning towards not allowing guys to create the class of the week anymore. We would rather see you guys race the classes that we already have. We want to see less classes with more racers then more classes with less racers in them. We understand the issues with the VTA class with all the rule changes amongst other things but you guys have allot of time and money invested in that class and I would hate to see it die. Plus I know there are allot of racers out there that own a VTA car...


Very well put. Get rules together set them in somewhat stone and I ell be all in. Wanted to run this class last year but did not want post hpi. Getting new car in December I hope this class goes good.


----------



## Kevin Cole

I'm looking for a mini-cooper to get my 10yr old daughter interested in road racing(she thinks the oval would be boring).

I know I can get a new one, but I would rather buy one from a local hobbyist during these tough times(It might help both of us out).

The plan is to for her & I to play around with it at Slots on Fridays & at R/CAR on Sundays.

I was going to buy Mr.Yelle's bomber, but it might be too much power for her to start with...and I want to wait this class out to see if it's another class of the week...I hope not because they look great on the track.

I'm hoping to secure a TCS race here in Indy next season and the mini class would be great for a lot of locals. 

Let me know what's out there.

*VTA is alive and well in Indy...far from a bloodbath when used correctly.


----------



## THE READER

chadtastic said:


> Just my 2 cents...
> 
> Why do you need a president for a class??? Why dont all of you form a committee???
> 
> Not to stir the pot or poke at anyone. But from a competitive persons point of view. Whats wrong with being competitive? Although I enjoy hanging out and talking to all you guys and even think of all of you as my friends, the only reason I even race r/c cars is for the competition. That being said Friday was a little much at times in the VTA class but it wasn't every driver and both sides gave a little and took a little. You guys are letting your personal disagreements effect the racing...
> 
> All and all I love the idea of an open wheeled class ( Ive been wanting one for awhile now ) and Im not saying were not going to let you run this class, just know that slots is leaning towards not allowing guys to create the class of the week anymore. We would rather see you guys race the classes that we already have. We want to see less classes with more racers then more classes with less racers in them. We understand the issues with the VTA class with all the rule changes amongst other things but you guys have allot of time and money invested in that class and I would hate to see it die. Plus I know there are allot of racers out there that own a VTA car...



very well said Chad .


----------



## jonesy112

:thumbsup: chad


----------



## BadSign

chadtastic said:


> Just my 2 cents...
> 
> Why do you need a president for a class??? Why dont all of you form a committee???
> 
> Not to stir the pot or poke at anyone. But from a competitive persons point of view. Whats wrong with being competitive? Although I enjoy hanging out and talking to all you guys and even think of all of you as my friends, the only reason I even race r/c cars is for the competition. That being said Friday was a little much at times in the VTA class but it wasn't every driver and both sides gave a little and took a little. You guys are letting your personal disagreements effect the racing...
> 
> All and all I love the idea of an open wheeled class ( Ive been wanting one for awhile now ) and Im not saying were not going to let you run this class, just know that slots is leaning towards not allowing guys to create the class of the week anymore. We would rather see you guys race the classes that we already have. We want to see less classes with more racers then more classes with less racers in them. We understand the issues with the VTA class with all the rule changes amongst other things but you guys have allot of time and money invested in that class and I would hate to see it die. Plus I know there are allot of racers out there that own a VTA car...



I love VTA. I'm never dropping it. I'll give up Coopers first, there's plenty of people running it. It will get back to where it was in a little while. The biggest problem it has is that the most competitive drivers race that class, and sometimes things get a little heated. Everyone needs to chill, they're just toy cars.
If we're going to run a class faster than VTA, I really think it should be something completely different. A TCS-based F1 series would be perfect. I think TCS rules with open bodies would be fine, just like we do coopers.
I agree on the "flavor of the month" class. The HPI F10 was just a flat-out terrible car, and we never should have deviated from F103/4's. They're as durable as you can get, and the tires don't wear much.
Kevin Cole, I have an M03 if you're interested. Pretty much stock, you'll just need a receiver and esc. PM me if you're interested, I could bring it to you some night this week.


----------



## chuck in indy

Competition is great when there is something at stake like money or prizes but when competition takes away from having fun and just wanting to enjoy the night and hobby with your friends then it's time to re-evaluate why are we here?

People want to get away and have a good time. That's the reason to race at Slots...


----------



## indymodz

To each his own, I think as long as there is mutual respect then no matter how heated the competition gets it will still be fun. I race to be pushed and see what happens, most of the time I lose  but I can promise you I am still having fun. When respect and courtesy take a backseat to a WIN then you shouldnt be racing at the club level..

My .02


----------



## Railroader

BadSign said:


> I love VTA. I'm never dropping it. I'll give up Coopers first, there's plenty of people running it. It will get back to where it was in a little while. The biggest problem it has is that the most competitive drivers race that class, and sometimes things get a little heated. Everyone needs to chill, they're just toy cars.
> If we're going to run a class faster than VTA, I really think it should be something completely different. A TCS-based F1 series would be perfect. I think TCS rules with open bodies would be fine, just like we do coopers.
> I agree on the "flavor of the month" class. The HPI F10 was just a flat-out terrible car, and we never should have deviated from F103/4's. They're as durable as you can get, and the tires don't wear much.


1. VTA became too aggressive for me and I was tired of the same people punting me in the corners. I'll probably never race the class again. And definitely now that the motors have become almost entirely only available by mail order. Novak and the VTA guy dropped the ball here.

2. Agreed 100%. TCS rules are about as a world-wide standard as you can get. Running the rules as we do the mini class and allowing only different bodies is a good idea.

3. The HPI class would still be alive if it weren't for the design and materials of the product being so abysmally horrendous piles of turds (pardon my French).


----------



## Railroader

indymodz said:


> .... When respect and courtesy take a backseat to a WIN then you shouldnt be racing at the club level..
> 
> My .02


My opinion: I'd also say that applies to the National and World-wide level as well. When respect and courtesy take a backseat to a win then you shouldn't be racing. Period.


----------



## Lugnutz

chuck in indy said:


> Had a great time running bombers last night. I noticed a huge improvement with Eggers and Warren! Good job fellas. Glad to see Zoltan finally show up. Hope to see you again! Everyone in Bombers seemed to be having a good time and taking the bumping and banging in stride. Bombers doesn't seem to be a blood sport like VTA has came back to become. I think if you want to get some serious action at Slots and test your skill at the highest win at all cost level, VTA is the class! Glad to see several of them back at the track!





chuck in indy said:


> I don't think it will matter. I would prefer to slow the cars down to keep the racing close and easier to control but I want to run open wheel and it just seems to make the most sense to run the rules how Tamiya has them. I'm pretty easy either way. I just know that I want a second class to race that's fun and not so uber competitive.





chadtastic said:


> Just my 2 cents...
> 
> Why do you need a president for a class??? Why dont all of you form a committee???
> 
> Not to stir the pot or poke at anyone. But from a competitive persons point of view. Whats wrong with being competitive? Although I enjoy hanging out and talking to all you guys and even think of all of you as my friends, the only reason I even race r/c cars is for the competition. That being said Friday was a little much at times in the VTA class but it wasn't every driver and both sides gave a little and took a little. You guys are letting your personal disagreements effect the racing...
> 
> All and all I love the idea of an open wheeled class ( Ive been wanting one for awhile now ) and Im not saying were not going to let you run this class, just know that slots is leaning towards not allowing guys to create the class of the week anymore. We would rather see you guys race the classes that we already have. We want to see less classes with more racers then more classes with less racers in them. We understand the issues with the VTA class with all the rule changes amongst other things but you guys have allot of time and money invested in that class and I would hate to see it die. Plus I know there are allot of racers out there that own a VTA car...


Well said



indymodz said:


> What happened in VTA? I am just waiting on a 25.5 and Ill have mine ready, that has always been my favorite class..





chuck in indy said:


> Competition is great when there is something at stake like money or prizes but when competition takes away from having fun and just wanting to enjoy the night and hobby with your friends then it's time to re-evaluate why are we here?
> 
> People want to get away and have a good time. That's the reason to race at Slots...


Hummm, I was not going to coment on this but with the pms, phone calls and text I thought I would give the short version of what happened. In the first heat race I was trying the pass a car and they were trying to wreck me and then when I did get pass them they tried to spear me in the next three turns. Second heat race, third turn first lap, same person used my car for brakes, it was very obvious that all of this was intentional. I had enough of someone trying to take me out. So I pulled over and waited for him to come back around and I wrecked him. I then pulled my car so it didnt go any further. I know this was not the best thing to do but this is not a school yard and I will not be bullied. I race to have fun and relax but Friday night was not fun for me. VTA is not a Win at All Cost class, if it were nobody would help anybody with their cars, share set-ups or think of things to try next. If you dont want competition, dont race in Indy because there are some fast guys around here or go build models.

Greg


----------



## Railroader

The Canadians have a good page for basic info on the Tamiya F103: http://www.tamiya.ca/f103 home.htm


----------



## indymodz

> My opinion: I'd also say that applies to the National and World-wide level as well. When respect and courtesy take a backseat to a win then you shouldn't be racing. Period.


Agreed.





Lugnutz said:


> Well said
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hummm, I was not going to coment on this but with the pms, phone calls and text I thought I would give the short version of what happened. In the first heat race I was trying the pass a car and they were trying to wreck me and then when I did get pass them they tried to spear me in the next three turns. Second heat race, third turn first lap, same person used my car for brakes, it was very obvious that all of this was intentional. I had enough of someone trying to take me out. So I pulled over and waited for him to come back around and I wrecked him. I then pulled my car so it didnt go any further. I know this was not the best thing to do but this is not a school yard and I will not be bullied. I race to have fun and relax but Friday night was not fun for me. VTA is not a Win at All Cost class, if it were nobody would help anybody with their cars, share set-ups or think of things to try next. If you dont want competition, dont race in Indy because there are some fast guys around here or go build models.
> 
> Greg


Thanks, I was wondering what had happened.

This is something that maybe the track director could start watching for, from the sounds of it, it was intentional and obvious. If there isnt anyone looking for stuff like this then it leaves it on the individual to take care of it and sometimes that makes it worse. Drivers acting like that and showing no respect for other racers should be shown the door. Id rather finish dead last every race then know I gained a position by taking someone else out and I have enough last place finishes to prove it....:freak:


----------



## chuck in indy

Tom, I have an F104... I don't think I need that conversion kit do I?


----------



## rockin_bob13

chuck in indy said:


> Competition is great when there is something at stake like money or prizes but when competition takes away from having fun and just wanting to enjoy the night and hobby with your friends then it's time to re-evaluate why are we here?
> 
> People want to get away and have a good time. That's the reason to race at Slots...


No one likes getting rear ended in the first turn of the first qualifier in any class. 

Look in the mirror first before you throw them under the bus.


----------



## BadSign

So, F1 people, what do you say to this:
TCS rules with:
open bodies/ wings
any brand gears
Skrammy can run his zen tires until he needs replacements, then Tamiya foams only.

And Greg, thanks for the setup advice for VTA. I'm looking forward to next Friday with some new tires and some chassis changes


----------



## rockin_bob13

I have a nice F104 Pro kit on the shelf. I'll have to get it ready.


----------



## dragrace

chuck in indy said:


> Competition is great when there is something at stake like money or prizes but when competition takes away from having fun and just wanting to enjoy the night and hobby with your friends then it's time to re-evaluate why are we here?
> 
> People want to get away and have a good time. That's the reason to race at Slots...


We have fun at "The Rug" also....

Steve Dunn


----------



## Railroader

chuck in indy said:


> Tom, I have an F104... I don't think I need that conversion kit do I?


I don't think so. Forgot about that. The pro kits also come with a standard 64p spur gear.


----------



## rockin_bob13

chuck in indy said:


> If I were president I would go this route:
> 
> F103 & F104 chassis only
> open hop ups
> fixed fdr
> 540j silver can motor
> any non programable speedo $65 or less msrp
> any radio / servo / tranmitter combo
> any foam tires minimum of 1/4 tread / thickness before heat and main
> any f1 open wheel body
> any roar legal battery up to 5000mah / 40c
> 
> I wish they made a spec rtr open wheel IRL car like you can buy in the Lucas Oil SC truck in the Slash.
> 
> I checked out the zen site and there are some cool f1 bodies. I actually ordered one along with an rcgt body so we'll see how long it takes for them to arrive.


I like all that except for not being able to use any old brushed speedo I happen to have laying around the house. TCS rules rule. We don't need to change 'em, Mr. President.


----------



## Railroader

dragrace said:


> We have fun at "The Rug" also....
> 
> Steve Dunn


Come on, do we really need to go through this?!?


----------



## 1BrownGuy

no kidding


----------



## Railroader

BadSign said:


> So, F1 people, what do you say to this:
> TCS rules with:
> open bodies/ wings
> any brand gears
> Skrammy can run his zen tires until he needs replacements, then Tamiya foams only.
> 
> And Greg, thanks for the setup advice for VTA. I'm looking forward to next Friday with some new tires and some chassis changes


Not sure about the open wings. Things could get out of hand. Otherwise I like it. A lot.


----------



## BadSign

I only say that because ZEN makes both bodies and wings, but we could just stop at bodies.


----------



## vtxjosh

dragrace said:


> We have fun at "The Rug" also....
> 
> Steve Dunn


I've raced at "the Rug" it's a great place with great people. Now go troll somewhere else.


----------



## Railroader

BadSign said:


> I only say that because ZEN makes both bodies and wings, but we could just stop at bodies.


Or just limit to tamiya and zen wings and bodies? I was more concerned with someone modifying a custom wing set or something.


----------



## vtxjosh

I like the fact that all you guys are on here talking about new classes. But I want it to stay positive no one needs to be on here talking about negative things that happened last Friday or in the past. This is a public forum that thousands of people look at. Just like last week on the oval thread when things got out of hand it can easily happen here. So if you are gonna post here please do me a favor and race with us just don't get on here and say specific things that trigger knee jerk reactions from the frequent racers.


----------



## Kevin Cole

_Well said Josh:thumbsup:_


----------



## BadSign

Railroader said:


> Or just limit to tamiya and zen wings and bodies? I was more concerned with someone modifying a custom wing set or something.


Doesn't make any difference. the wings are really just pretty bumpers, unless you're doing about 60mph



Kevin Cole said:


> _Well said Josh:thumbsup:_


Yes, let's accentuate the positive, PM the negative.


----------



## chuck in indy

*Cooper lot for sale*

Items are no longer available.


----------



## Guest

Dang chuck...3 A.M. Couldn't sleep?
Chad


----------



## Lugnutz

BadSign said:


> And Greg, thanks for the setup advice for VTA. I'm looking forward to next Friday with some new tires and some chassis changes


No problem Brian. The first run on new tires will not have alot of grip but it will come. Let me know if you need anything else.


----------



## outlander5

rockin_bob13 said:


> No one likes getting rear ended in the first turn of the first qualifier in any class.
> Look in the mirror first before you throw them under the bus.


well said bob, in my 25 years of on and off again racing theres always been those people that think the race is won or lost(usually lost):wave: in the first corner, and i have been in that spot many times, nowadays i don't have to worry about that, i don't think iv'e been first into the first turn in years.


----------



## Railroader

BadSign said:


> Doesn't make any difference. the wings are really just pretty bumpers, unless you're doing about 60mph


I'm just fearful of that one guy who modifies his wing to actually do something, or glues on a 5 inch piece of custom bent plexiglass in an attempt to improve down force.


----------



## BadSign

And you JUST ruined my plans. I already made one. Used .125 lexan and everything. The profile angle was something like this:

7
I 
\
\
\
\
\
\
\
\_________________________

Like my little gurney flap on top? That's actual size boys. Waith till you see my front wing. Custom made, triple element, poured from molten lead. Should provide massive downforce and a weight advantage on the front tires.


----------



## Railroader

Are you mocking me?!?


----------



## flywheel93

Anyone have a bomber body they aren't using and want to sell it or better yet give it away?


----------



## BadSign

Railroader said:


> Are you mocking me?!?


No, you're far too intimidating...













:tongue:


----------



## Railroader

BadSign said:


> No, you're far too intimidating...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :tongue:


Now I know you're mocking me. 

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## chuck in indy

Check it out! I ordered these from D-Drive Sunday night and they arrived this afternoon from Japan. I wish there was a place in the States I knew of where we could get these through Slots. The F1 body is listed as F style on their site. 

Take it easy everyone!


----------



## DaveCook

Hi everyone! Are Mini's still being raced at Slots? The F1 class sounds very interesting. I am a huge F1 fan, but I think that I would need to see it more established before buying one.


----------



## BadSign

chuck in indy said:


> Check it out! I ordered these from D-Drive Sunday night and they arrived this afternoon from Japan. I wish there was a place in the States I knew of where we could get these through Slots. The F1 body is listed as F style on their site.
> 
> Take it easy everyone!


Mmmm. I'd like to see a 27 on that ferrari, Chuck.



DaveCook said:


> Hi everyone! Are Mini's still being raced at Slots? The F1 class sounds very interesting. I am a huge F1 fan, but I think that I would need to see it more established before buying one.


There are always minis on friday night- most consistent turnout at the track.


----------



## nitro963

Finally got my bomber put together. Gonna try to make it out Friday. Heres a pic kinda blurry sorry.


----------



## Railroader

Nice color choice.

The parts I needed for my bomber came in the mail today, so I'll be ready Friday to race the class again.


----------



## nitro963

Hey got a question for any one who races coopers. Got my daughter a m04 was wondering what weight of oil is good to use in the shocks. Any advice would be helpful. just want to make the car handle decent so she can enjoy it. Not chase my bad setup. Thanks


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I would like to clear up some information about the Novak 25.5 motor that is being used in the VTA class.

Myth: You cannot buy a Novak 25.5 motor at a hobby store.

Fact: Any local hobby store can contact Novak and become an official NOVAK US VTA DEALER. The application can be located here: (http://www.teamnovak.com/download/other/USVTA_Dealer_Info_Form.pdf). Once Indy Slots becomes an official Novak US VTA Dealer, they should be able to stock all the Novak VTA electronics (25.5 motors, 25.5 Ballistic stators, and Havoc speed controls).

----------

I've been racing VTA at Indy Slots for the past several years. The majority of the VTA racers during that time period were using Novak brushless speed controls that are all legal under the current VTA rules (http://www.usvintagetransam.com/rules/index.html). Currently I'm using an original Novak GTB that is 4+ years old and have noticed no difference in performance compared to the Havoc systems. I'm also racing a TC4 and have no problem competing with even the most recent touring car chassis. 

Since the introduction of the 25.5 motor and limited speed controls in VTA, the racing on the track has returned back to where we started at Indy Slots - close fun racing. With the larger track and new carpet, I expect 2010-2011 to see some of the best VTA racing we've ever seen at Indy Slots.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I have 2 simple questions about reviving the F1 class at Indy Slots. 

1. - Why did the past attempts to race an F1 class fail?
2. - What is going to be done to prevent past failures?

With all the F1 posts, I've seen a lot of posts about rules but little about failures.

Let's be honest, the HPI F10 car had limitations (I still own one). But the limitations of the car didn't hurt the class as much as the limited & expensive tire choices. A cheap tire that performed better would have made all the difference in this class.

Before the HPI F10 class, there was an attempt to revive a Tamiya F1 class that coincided with the anniversary release of the F103. That attempt never took off due to high cost of the chassis along with limited availability. Also by the time interest started to increase, Tamiya discontinued the kit making availability even less. Tamiya has a habit of discontinuing kits, bodies, parts, etc. Are they the best option for building a class?

F1 cars are fragile. Regardless of personal testimonials, the cars *WILL* break. Does any local hobby shop currently stock the common parts that will break (t-plates, steering spindles, front a-arms, front wings, bodies, etc.) Will racers be forced to buy parts online to keep their cars on the track? Will Indy Slots be stuck with parts on the wall if the class isn't successful?

----------

I would love to see a vibrant F1 class being raced locally. However I would also like racers to not repeat the mistakes that I've seen in r/c open wheel racing over the last 15+ years. Before any F1 r/c car hits the track, I hope there has been adequate research & testing to ensure the long term viability of the class.


----------



## chadtastic

We have fun at "The Rug" also....

Steve Dunn

Comments like these make it hard for tracks to work together. Its ok if you prefer one track over the other but needless bashing and trash talking are a bit much. Between the two tracks we have here in Indy there's no reason why we cant work towards being considered on of the best cities for R/C racing around...


----------



## chadtastic

IndyRC_Racer said:


> I have 2 simple questions about reviving the F1 class at Indy Slots.
> 
> 1. - Why did the past attempts to race an F1 class fail?
> 2. - What is going to be done to prevent past failures?
> 
> With all the F1 posts, I've seen a lot of posts about rules but little about failures.
> 
> Let's be honest, the HPI F10 car had limitations (I still own one). But the limitations of the car didn't hurt the class as much as the limited & expensive tire choices. A cheap tire that performed better would have made all the difference in this class.
> 
> Before the HPI F10 class, there was an attempt to revive a Tamiya F1 class that coincided with the anniversary release of the F103. That attempt never took off due to high cost of the chassis along with limited availability. Also by the time interest started to increase, Tamiya discontinued the kit making availability even less. Tamiya has a habit of discontinuing kits, bodies, parts, etc. Are they the best option for building a class?
> 
> F1 cars are fragile. Regardless of personal testimonials, the cars *WILL* break. Does any local hobby shop currently stock the common parts that will break (t-plates, steering spindles, front a-arms, front wings, bodies, etc.) Will racers be forced to buy parts online to keep their cars on the track? Will Indy Slots be stuck with parts on the wall if the class isn't successful?
> 
> ----------
> 
> I would love to see a vibrant F1 class being raced locally. However I would also like racers to not repeat the mistakes that I've seen in r/c open wheel racing over the last 15+ years. Before any F1 r/c car hits the track, I hope there has been adequate research & testing to ensure the long term viability of the class.


Good stuff....


----------



## chadtastic

Indy Slots stance on this is. We have no problem stocking parts for racers but will not be ordering $500 to $1000 in parts for 3 guys to race a class. However if this class or any class for that matter proves to have a good following we would appreciate and it would be allot easier on us if the racers would come up with a parts list for us to order. We have no idea what you need for your classes because we don race them or have the knowledge that you guys would have on the car...


----------



## chuck in indy

I would be content just bringing my F1 or any other on-road car in addition to what I'm racing to the track to goof around, run laps during practice or between heats and show case our kits and paint jobs. I hung out during the oval program one night and never raced but probably ran my 10th scale slider along with Nastruck during practice and between heats for what must have been maybe 20 - 35 minutes worth of track time each. There were a couple kids up there that night who apparently hadn't seen a pancar and were like wow, what is that? I suppose it would be cool either way having the F1 or any other on road car with me to have fun and mess around with during practice and between heats or during breaks. If we don't race em' that's cool and I'm sincerely fine with that. All the kid like ideas, wishful thinking or dreams if you will being bounced around along with the light hearted chatter about stuff is cool and especially healthy...

I still think it would be sweet if one of the major companies would come out with an RTR Indy Racing League 10th scale kit that could be dropped on the track like an RTR 2WD Slash (we all know how huge this class is). No hop ups or chassis modifying, just basic set ups along with two sets of tires allowed (the basic Firehawk and softer red wall). Hello, can you hear me Traxxas or your company of choice placed here? Hello? They probably can't hear me...


----------



## vtxjosh

Guys along with what Chad said, it would also be great if you are gonna start a new class or run any other class to please give Indy Slots a chance to get the cars/parts in for you to buy from us. I know alot of you guys aren't accustomed to buying a whole lot of your chassis, equipment, etc. from us, but that is alot of the reason our race fees stay as low as they are. If you need something right away and we don't have that is fine, but we place orders twice a week and when we do order something we usually have it the next day. We would be happy to get you what ever you need and greatly appreciate the business.:thumbsup:

PS I will try and get some 25.5 motors in.


----------



## BadSign

IndyRC_Racer said:


> I have 2 simple questions about reviving the F1 class at Indy Slots.
> 
> 1. - Why did the past attempts to race an F1 class fail?
> 2. - What is going to be done to prevent past failures?
> 
> With all the F1 posts, I've seen a lot of posts about rules but little about failures.
> 
> Let's be honest, the HPI F10 car had limitations (I still own one). But the limitations of the car didn't hurt the class as much as the limited & expensive tire choices. A cheap tire that performed better would have made all the difference in this class.
> 
> Before the HPI F10 class, there was an attempt to revive a Tamiya F1 class that coincided with the anniversary release of the F103. That attempt never took off due to high cost of the chassis along with limited availability. Also by the time interest started to increase, Tamiya discontinued the kit making availability even less. Tamiya has a habit of discontinuing kits, bodies, parts, etc. Are they the best option for building a class?
> 
> F1 cars are fragile. Regardless of personal testimonials, the cars *WILL* break. Does any local hobby shop currently stock the common parts that will break (t-plates, steering spindles, front a-arms, front wings, bodies, etc.) Will racers be forced to buy parts online to keep their cars on the track? Will Indy Slots be stuck with parts on the wall if the class isn't successful?
> 
> ----------
> 
> I would love to see a vibrant F1 class being raced locally. However I would also like racers to not repeat the mistakes that I've seen in r/c open wheel racing over the last 15+ years. Before any F1 r/c car hits the track, I hope there has been adequate research & testing to ensure the long term viability of the class.


I think the two biggest problems with the F10 class we tried to run was the chassis itself, and the rubber tires. Even with the softer HPI's, the tires did not hook up well. I have a feeling that, unless you're racing at the velodrome where there isn't a need to make large changes in the throttle input (and I have raced there before), rubber tires just don't work that well on direct drive cars.

I ran my last F103 quite often at slots with foam tires. Of course, I did hit some things. But I didn't break much other than bending the front wing up. Personally, I feel an open-wheel class should be faster than nearly everything else, just like real life.

I understand the f1/Indycar frustration. I raced Indycars at Race Street over 10 years ago with a Kyosho. The problem was all the custom pan car conversions allowed to run with the Japanese brands. I tmade the competition way to expensive. That's why I'm in favor of TCS rules only. If someone wants to run an HPI F10, we should consider it- Tamiya tires, HPI hop-ups only. But strict rules will keep it in line. No one ran Mini-Coopers in Indy until it was adopted under TCS rules, and look how well it's doing.


----------



## KyleJ

My 2 cents. Run some already established rules with maybe some minor tweaks, just like the Mini class. Don't try to reinvent a class.

I should be there this Friday. (finally)


----------



## chuck in indy

The HPI F10 running with the F103 and F104 would work. Just slap some tamiya tires and ball diff on it and they'd be close to equal. If I'm not mistaken there's probably nearly a dozen racers that have them. It be fun and wouldn't hurt to try sometime.


----------



## Railroader

Schumacher has released a new affordable 4WD chassis kit called the Mi1. It's about $200 ($240 assembled) and comes with a lot of goodies. Perfect for the bomber class or VTA.

http://www.racing-cars.com/pp/Car_Showroom/mi1.html


----------



## DCutshaw

T Spec! T Spec! T Spec! lol 

Im just yanking your chain!

I will see you guys tomorrow for bombers with my ol spec. Should be a great time. :thumbsup:

Derich


----------



## PDK RACING

Post F1 class updates when they become available.


----------



## rcracer1971

*Touring Car For Sale*

HEY YA'LL, A buddy of mine is selling a Tamiya TT01E, for $160.00 obo. 

It comes with:
one chassis as roller that has a novak explorer 2 speedo,
futaba 3003 servo
shocks are aluminum body paid $60.00 for them,
silver can motor
is shaft driven, (blue anodized shaft)
stock tires and rims
Also has an extra TT01E chassis that is bare that goes
Also a plastic tray that has a ton of parts, to much to list, he says there is enough to build a second car or close to it.


----------



## Railroader

The program ran VERY well tonight! Very good announcing Chad! We also needed that racer's meeting before the racing.

Bombers: Man, were the electrical gremlins on my tail tonight! I blew out my Tamiya ESC in the bombers by wiring the battery backwards and every time I took a hard hit the servo and ESC would act erratic. There's nothing like qualifying last, taking the bump from the b-main to the a-main, leading the a-main and then a little crash puts me down a couple laps I have to fight back to finish 2nd, 3rd, or possibly 4th. The problem is my car was on the scoring loop while the marshal (THANKS BRIAN SMITH) reset my electronics. Time for a new receiver and another Tamiya ESC.

The Coopers were a blast as always. Man I love racing with you guys. Lesson learned: Sand baggin' so you don't have to marshal is a BAD THING™.

VTA: Very clean racing tonight. It is looking more like the class that it started out as a couple years ago. Time to save $ up for a VTA car? Help a brother out?

F!: Skrammy and I ran our F103s after all the racing was done. Both of us have basic kit setups with cheaper ESCs (I have a Novak Rooster) and they were both hooked up. About the same speeds as RCGT, if not a little faster and much easier to control. The differences between the Chad's car and my car was battery and tires. There is very little difference, if any at all, between the Zen tires and the Tamiya. After driving both cars, I think the class should be a TCS F1 class with the allowance of Zen tires, bodies, and wings. Chad had a better battery than I did, but the added weight slowed it down a little. He also had his his geared a little high and the motor was on its last RPMs.


----------



## Railroader

And... just when we think the drama is over, new TCS rules for Minis in 2011.



> Mini Rules
> The Mini’s are for everyone wanting to race close and have fun doing it! This class is ideal for any intermediate racing hobbyist wanting to keep racing simple and fun. It is very competitive, but without the pressure!
> 1.	Legal chassis platforms: M03, M05 and M06 chassis cars that use the 60D size tire or smaller.
> 2.	Current TAMIYA Mini bodies available for the M03, M05 and M06 are legal.
> 3.	FWD minis must use FWD body types. RWD minis must use RWD body types.
> *4.	New for 2011: Spec Tires, item 1016 Pre-Mounted Radial Tires 60D Super-Grip
> (4pcs) must be used for all regional races. The rim color used on the Spec tire is
> unique to the pre-mount. The style rim used is the Suzuki swift spoke.*
> 5.	Motor Rules: Tamiya 540-J motor (item 53689)
> 6.	Motor RPM Limits will be imposed at all TCS Regional races. Limits TBD 7.	Tamiya internal gears only. Aftermarket idler and spur gears are not legal.
> 8.	Battery rules: Any Legal TCS battery. See general rules above. Note: LIPO battery
> packs used in the Mini class must be a rounded profile, hard case, stick pack
> configuration.
> 9.	All M-chassis cars must meet a minimum weight of 1250 grams.


Link here: http://www.tamiyausa.com/tcs/

I kind of like it.


----------



## chadtastic

Great night of racing guys thanks to everyone that could make it and thanks Tom for letting me drive your F103. I really hope that class works because that thing is a blast!!!


----------



## johnson357

I have a CE GFX turbo 35 with lipo update, power source, box, and manual for $180 might take some partial trades (rc18b, spektrum rx, losi buggy stuff)


----------



## tmt

10/16 what time is the racing inside or out pro sc10


----------



## MicroRacerM18

Had a great time running Coopers last night. It was good to have Houston and Bob on the track with us as well, even if I couldn't catch them.

Good clean racing. Looking forward to having my bomber on track next week. the Nomads looked great! :thumbsup:


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Race Results for Friday 10/16/2010 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Coopers - B Main
Pos..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....22...5m05.527..*Tom Johnson* (Bump to A)
....2....19...5m08.377..Ben James
....3....17...5m09.145..Mike Vaught
....4....14...5m07.998..Musu Scott

Coopers - A Main
Pos..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....36...7m00.045..*Houston Thomas*
....2....36...7m08.891..Bob Cordell
....3....34...7m02.940..Chad Wisdom
....4....33...7m04.030..Steve Larracey
....5....33...7m16.746..Tom Johnson
....6....32...7m02.669..Doug James
....7....32...7m13.091..Kyle Jarboe

Bombers - B Main
Pos..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....25...5m02.118..*Tom Johnson *(Bump to A)
....2....25...5m05.838..*Doug James *(Bump to A)
....3....24...5m00.673..Kyle Jarboe
....4....22...5m09.704..Josh Shearer
....5....21...5m01.143..Rob Pauly
....6....21...5m10.168..Brian Eggers
....7....14...5m08.175..Brian Cheate
....8....xx...xmxx.xxx..Scott JOhnson

Bombers - A Main
Pos..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....27...5m08.990..*Houston Thomas*
....2....26...5m04.362..Zoltan
....3....26...5m09.435..Tom Johnson
....4....26...5m10.184..AJ Heck
....5....26...5m10.304..Derich Cutshaw
....6....25...5m01.927..Chad Wisdom
....7....25...5m11.474..Chad Gillum
....8....24...5m02.967..Bob Yelle
....9....23...5m00.878..Doug James

25.5 VTA - Main
Pos..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....45...8m08.282..*Brian Smith*
....2....45...8m09.279..Greg Cobb
....3....44...8m10.549..Bob Yelle
....4....42...8m10.095..Michael Jones
....5....26...8m13.055..Fred Schwomeyer

Indy GT - Main (17.5 limted/21.5 open)
Pos..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
2 racers qualified, 1 had to leave early
4 racers practiced

F1
Pos..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
2 racers practiced with Tamiya F1 cars/foam tires


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Some quick notes from racing last night:

In Mini Coopers, Bob Cordell and Houston Thomas had the fast cars in qualifying. Traction was up for the mains, which ended up making the difference. Houston's car was planted in the corners, but Bob's car was on the verge of rolling. Houston was able to pull ahead for a big lead and drove a smart race to take the win. Chad Widsom was able to take 2nd for a few laps, but fell back and finished 3rd.

The Bomber class saw its biggest turnout of the early fall season. Doug James bumped up from the B with his new Nomad body. Tom Johnson also bumped up. Tom had the fastest car in the A-main, but was struggling with a servo glitch that dropped him back. The inverted start really benefitted new bomber racer AJ Heck who was able to stay in the top 3 for most of the race in his Nomad ride. Houston Thmas took the win in his Impala. Fast laps for the field in the A-main were less than .5 seconds apart. Bomber class is definately a class were any chassis can take the win.

In VTA the racers were helping Michael Jones sort out issues with his "new" TC5. Greg Cobb was able to help him with setup and AJ Heck lent him a 25.5 Ballistic motor which solved his electronic glitch. The help showed in the main as Michael led for the first 5 laps and had his best outing in VTA. Greg Cobb and Brian Smith had a good battle for the lead. Brian was glued to Greg's bumper for most of the race. Greg made a small mistake on lap 39 which allowed Brian to take the lead and the win. Fred Schwomeyer made his VTA season debut and received a lot of compliments when he showed off his '67 Corvette body (not USVTA legal). 

INDYGT had 2 drivers run in qualifying but one had to leave early, so the main was cancelled. Several other drivers had their GT cars with them, but were focusing on other classes. The new track size has greatly benefitted this class.

F1 saw a couple of racers shaking down their cars during the night. Their testing should prove valuable as more racers bring out their F1 cars in the following weeks.


----------



## indymodz

Had a good time last night. All the classes were great to watch, some real close racing.. Thanks to Mr Cobb for running his IndyGT when there was only 2 of us, wish I coulda stayed for the main. I was very impressed with how smooth the program ran. Cant wait til next time..


----------



## outlander5

i had a great time as well, now if i can just quit hitting stuff the old '55 might have something for houston.:thumbsup:


----------



## Railroader

Looking at the Bomber results, it won't take much to get everyone within a couple laps in both the mains.


----------



## DCutshaw

very close racing on friday, alot of fun, clean for the most part  but some carnage is expected, the bomber class is getting better and better i cant wait until it really blows up can anyone else see a possible 30 bombers lol i sure can:thumbsup:


----------



## KyleJ

Had a lot of fun last night. It was great to return to Slots and finally see all the changes. The place has definitely gotten better.

Thanks to Bob Yelle for the extra Mini part I broke and thanks to Tom Johnson for the quick solder work to fix my motor connection up.


----------



## KyleJ

Here's the video I made of Friday night's Bomber A Main.


----------



## Railroader

I'm not sure, but it looks like I was 2 laps down. Or was I one lap down and caught the loop at the right time?


----------



## THE READER

I wondered why I had such a horrible night friday , and just about finish last.--- now I know why , after watching that vidio,. -- man i drove awful, one crash after another.. i think i hit every body and everyboard. sorry guys if i got in to ya.-- promise to do better next week

traction was high!! so put on new tires for the main . bad idea!!! WOW!! LOOSE!!


----------



## BadSign

THE READER said:


> I wondered why I had such a horrible night friday , and just about finish last.--- now I know why , after watching that vidio,. -- man i drove awful, one crash after another.. i think i hit every body and everyboard. sorry guys if i got in to ya.-- promise to do better next week
> 
> traction was high!! so put on new tires for the main . bad idea!!! WOW!! LOOSE!!


I wasn't there, but I blame Tom.

Also, I was at Slots today picking up a gear, ran into a new bomber racer for you guys- I believe his name is Gary. Looks like that class is getting bigger. More racers good!


----------



## dragrace

chadtastic said:


> We have fun at "The Rug" also....
> 
> Steve Dunn
> 
> Comments like these make it hard for tracks to work together. Its ok if you prefer one track over the other but needless bashing and trash talking are a bit much. Between the two tracks we have here in Indy there's no reason why we cant work towards being considered on of the best cities for R/C racing around...


Obviously you chose to single me out instead of the comment that I replied to. I didn't bash or trash talk any track. I wasn't aware there was any issue between the two tracks.

Steve Dunn


----------



## Railroader

Let's be men and just drop this. It won't do anyone any good.


----------



## Railroader

BadSign said:


> I wasn't there, but I blame Tom.


Ironically, I was blaming you all night!

Did you say you picked up another f103? I won't be there this Friday, but I should be back the 29th. We'll run a test heat or two then if possible.


----------



## sportpak

Hey guys, up here in Ft Wayne we are possibly having a Mini movement. Are you guys basically going by TCS rules? I would like to do what you are doing for continuity sake. I am trying to work a Friday Slots trip into the schedule.

Ben


----------



## vtxjosh

sportpak said:


> Hey guys, up here in Ft Wayne we are possibly having a Mini movement. Are you guys basically going by TCS rules? I would like to do what you are doing for continuity sake. I am trying to work a Friday Slots trip into the schedule.
> 
> Ben


You can find the rules here man:http://www.indyslots.com/id5.html We would love to have ya!:thumbsup:


----------



## sportpak

vtxjosh said:


> You can find the rules here man:http://www.indyslots.com/id5.html We would love to have ya!:thumbsup:


Awesome man thanks! I forgot Slots had a website. What the hell am I thinking?!:thumbsup:

Ben


----------



## trerc

Gonna try to make it down Friday for some Mini cooper action and possibly bomber action, if I can get a body together by Friday....:thumbsup:


----------



## Railroader

sportpak said:


> Awesome man thanks! I forgot Slots had a website. What the hell am I thinking?!:thumbsup:
> 
> Ben


Although they set the rules up as strict TCS rules, there is one exception: Any body that is meant to properly fit a m-chassis car.

Other than that, TCS all the way!


----------



## Railroader

trerc said:


> Gonna try to make it down Friday for some Mini cooper action and possibly bomber action, if I can get a body together by Friday....:thumbsup:


I know there are a few bodies at both Indy Slots and Hobbytown on the North side of Indy.


----------



## Railroader

A number of us plan on racing the Bombers on the oval this Thursday. Same rules as the on-road. The more of us that show the, more fun the racing will be!


----------



## Railroader

4 in a row!


----------



## Railroader

Five.


----------



## DestructoFox

C-c-c-combo breaker!


----------



## chuck in indy

Have a good one this week everyone! I'm hitting an early movie and going to play poker Friday night so I'll probably see you at the beginning of November! Awesome turnout last week... Not to shabby! Thanks for helping us reach our goal of 12 Bombers by Thanksgiving earlier than we had hoped for! VERY NICE... :thumbsup: Keep it fun for everyone! Woohoo! :woohoo:


----------



## chuck in indy

*Free Bomber Bodies on 10.22.2010*

We're giving a free bomber body away this week to the top 3 finishers in the Bomber A-Main! If the bomber body you want isn't in stock we'll order it for you through one of our vendors and have it within a few working days... Vrooooom!


----------



## Railroader

That is awesome!


----------



## BadSign

F1 This Friday. Assembling now...


----------



## BadSign

Also, if you're looking to get into F1 and want to sketch ideas for your body, here's a template to help


----------



## BadSign

3 hours in, rolling chassis is finished- just need to paint, mount esc and receiver, and glue up the tires!


----------



## DCutshaw

Hey guys that is awesome about the bomber bodies on Friday I will not be able to make it this Friday, have to treat my girlfriend to birthday dinner, but I will be there next Friday along with my friend who just got his bomber together should be fun have a good week everyone :thumbsup:


----------



## Railroader

BadSign said:


> 3 hours in, rolling chassis is finished- just need to paint, mount esc and receiver, and glue up the tires!


Take your time on the tires. That's a lot of money if you mess up. I bring my F103 next Friday.


----------



## BadSign

I used to mount foams all the time for oval- it's really pretty easy once you get the hang of it.

Apply contact cement to the inside of wheel and outer rim
wet wheel with lacquer thinner
push tire down over wheel before thinner dries

Presto! And if you mess up, just soak the whole thing in thinner, slide tire off, and try again when it dries out.


----------



## Guest

I wont be racing this Friday. I should be able to make it next Friday with F1 or mini and Bomber
Chad


----------



## chuck in indy

*On-Road Racing Friday Night at Indy Slots!*
VTA, Coopers, RCGT / Indy GT, Novice and Bombers
Doors open at Noon • Racing begins at 7pm​


----------



## indymodz

Wish I could make it this week but gotta work..  
Be back next Friday.


----------



## outlander5

i gotta work too, so next friday it is


----------



## MicroRacerM18

I'm in for Coopers and Bombers. See ya Friday! :thumbsup:


----------



## BadSign

I'm in for VTA. I may have a new driver for coopers, and I'll have my F1 car to practice/test/race.


----------



## trerc

Be 3 of us coming down from Lafayette to run some mini cooper, one driver is 8 and a Novice racer, May need to borrow a battery if anybody has a spare we could gently use for the night, it would be greatly appreciated...:thumbsup:


----------



## indymodz

Well work got cancelled so Ill be there!!!


----------



## ZXR_KiD

am I reading this correctly and seeing that there is interest in F-1 up that way?

if so what are the rules going to be?
I've got a small collection of F-1s (3 cars race ready) and I'm always looking for a place to play.

also have touring cars and a mini, also 2 guys local here with M-chassis cars so I'll have to convince them to come along

I'll try to come up and play but will be a week or 2 to get things together to the point the drive from Louisville is worth it.


----------



## BadSign

No F1 racing tonight, as 3 of the 4 interested parties were not able to race. I did practice my new F103RM tonight.

For those interested, we're still looking into class rules. Indy R/C rRacer and I spoke a bit tonight. We're looking at silvercans and Tamiya tires. Chassis is a little bit more open. In my opinion, the chassis should be in the categories of Tamiya's F103 and F104, HPI's F10, and the older Duratrax and Kyosho direct drive pan car chassis. I don't want people thinking they need an expensive pan car conversion kit with highly tunabe front ends, tripe rear shocks, and exotic foam tires to compete.

so ZXR, bring 'em on up! I'll bring mine again in 2 weeks, and we ALWAYS have Mini racing on Fridays.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Race Results for Friday 10/22/2010 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Coopers - Novice Main
Pos..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....21...5m14.020..*Ben James*
....2....20...5m06.453..Porter Taylor

Coopers - A Main
Pos..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....39...7m06.181..*Houston Thomas*
....2....37...7m11.212..Doug James
....3....36...7m03.837..Scott Taylor
....4....35...7m02.887..Brian Vanderveen
....5....35...7m04.735..Trevor Winmberly
....6....33...7m08.835..Scott Johnson

Bombers - A Main
Pos..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....29...5m01.766..*Houston Thomas*
....2....29...5m05.236..Bob Yelle
....3....29...5m09.861..Brian Smith (Borrowed Bob Yelle's for sale car!!!!)
....4....28...5m01.629..AJ Heck
....5....27...5m04.729..Doug James
....6....26...5m06.701..Steve Larracey
....7....23...5m00.567..Brian Eggers
....8....22...5m08.818..Scott Johnson
....9....12...5m02.600..Brian Cheate

25.5 VTA - Main
Pos..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....48...8m00.855..*Greg Cobb*
....2....46...8m00.568..Brian Smith
....3....46...8m03.392..AJ Heck
....4....46...8m03.770..Bob Yelle
....5....44...8m09.624..Brian Vanderveen
....6....34...8m08.967..Chad Peoples
....7....26...8m07.839..Fred Schwomeyer
....x....xx...xmxx.xxx..Michael Jones (DNS - Electronics)

Indy GT - Main (17.5 limted/21.5 open)
Pos..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
2 racers practiced (several other racers have cars ready to race)

F1
Pos..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
1 racer practiced with Tamiya F1 cars/foam tires
(several other racers will be back next week)


----------



## BadSign

As Indy stated above, I brought my new F103RM out for a shakedown last night. Here's some things I gathered on the car

1. Durability. I lost the servo saver on the back stretch and took a header into the wall nose first, near top speed. Other than paint flakes, no damage to the car

2. Grip. Lots of it, both in the corners and accelerating. the car was never loose in the back end if you stay in the groove. That's with the stock tires, rears completely covered in paragon and the fronts on the inside half.

3. Rotation. The car can turn on a dime. Good for hairpins and tight corners. The down side is the car switches directions too easily on fast, wide corners, and when returning to center, so it can over-correct. I ran the stock diff lube on the damper plates per the instructions, but I think a much heavier lube is needed for carpet.

4. Inexpensive. You can get a 103RM for around $125, so it's not going to break you.

I did run two hop-ups I purchased used- an aluminum motor mount and TRF shock. I made no adjustments to the shock, still at factory settings.

Having said all this, I really see no need to see this as an expensive class. My F103RM was outrunning a very welll set-up RCGT car on the track during practice. I believe 2010 TCS rules should b the norm for this class. While I am aware we have some drivers who would like to drive other things, strict rules will keep it easier to purchase equipment and know what to use. Here are the 2010 TCS rules:

http://www.tamiya.ca/2010_tcs_rules.htm

In the spirit of keeping things a little more cost effective, We can open the body rule up to any F1 body for the F103 or F104. Both Zen and Protoform are making less expensive shells than Tamiya.

Also, I feel servo savers should be open as well. The Tamiya savers are ridiculously overpriced, and you can get a Kimbrough much cheaper at Slots.

Finally, while TCS rules allow black cans, we are using silvers only.

I know we have 1 driver using Zen tires, but I've looked for them online, and they seem to be out of stock. I think it would be fine to allow this driver to use them for now, and replace them with Tamiyas if necessary. If the coopers and VTA can restrict their tires to one manufacturer, I see no reason why F1 can't do the same.

If you have any questions or comments, feel free to PM me. This may be the most excited I've been about a class in a long time.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I want to thank Bob Yelle for letting me race his *FOR SALE* TC3 last night in the Bomber Class. The car was totally ready to run (body/battery/chassis/radio). 

The setup on the car was good from the minute I put it on the track. I was able to turn the fastest lap in the main and ended up 3rd (due to bad driving on my part). The car was definately capable of winning last night.

This would be a good car for anyone interested in getting in the bomber class.

I was pleasantly surprised how easy a Bomber was to drive. The silver can motor with the FDR rules had good speed but was never out of control/too fast.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

A few quick notes from racing last night.

Good to see Trevor Wimberly at the track. Rust was not a factor as he was able to set TQ in Coopers. I was scrambling in the pits and didn't get a chance to watch the main. Hopefully someone can give a recap of the race.

Good turn-out in VTA as there were a few new VTA racers at the track. Several of the regulars were helping the new guys with setup. By the end of the night they were getting around the track pretty well. In the main, Greg Cobb was able to take advantage of clean track early to build a big lead and take the win. The battle for 2nd ended up being the best of the race. 4 different drivers had 2nd at various times during the main. Brian Vanderveen had some bad luck as he lost a wheel nut and would have been on the same as 2nd-4th.

In bombers, a free body was up for grabs. The track director decided that a raffle was the best choice and I believe that Brian Eggers won the body. Speaking of bodies, the most popular body of the night was the Chevy Nomad. There were 3 Nomads running on Friday.

In the Bomber main, the inverted start has really helped racing. Steve Larracey benefitted early in the main and stayed in the top 3 for several laps. Unfortunately he had a bit too much grip and was fighting traction roll. Houston Thomas didn't have the fastest laptime in his TT-01, but was patient in traffic and was able to eventually make his was to the front. Bob Yelle was closing in on Houston late, but unfortunately ran out of time before he could challenge for the lead.

Brian Vanderveen gathered some test data for the F1 class. I would expect to see a heat of F1 cars on the track in the next few weeks.

In RCGT, a few racers practiced and were fine tuning their setup for the larger layout. A few racers are working on cars for this class. I also expect to see a heat of RCGT cars in the next few weeks.


----------



## BadSign

You picked a fine time to leave me, loose wheel
I was running in 2nd, Cobb had lapped the whole field
I was clickin some good lap times,
and drivin' a fast line,
but a locknut done ruined the whole deal,
You picked a fine time to leave me right wheel.


----------



## trerc

Great time racing with everyone again last night, Thanks again to Brain Smith for loaning the little man a battery for his cooper, both he and Scott had a great time. 

My car ran great in the main but I was my own worst enemy as I just couldnt manage to stay off the boards, once again Houston was the man to beat, man that guy is fast... Great close, clean racing by everyone in the class 

Bobs FOR SALE bomber is gonna make someone a great car that thing looked dialed for sure. I have my body painted up and will be ready for some bomber action next time I am down.


----------



## vtxjosh

Hey guys, come run your Bombers on the oval with us tomorrow! Racing starts @ 1pm.:thumbsup:


----------



## peebles24

Just wanted to say thank you to all of you there at Indy Slots. You made my night very enjoyable even if I did finish sixth in VTA class. You are all great sportsman and very helpful. I will be back as soon as I can or should I say when the wife will let me. Thanks again for all your help and I hope to see you down here at our little oval in Terre Haute sometime.

Thank you,
Chad Peebles


----------



## jetmechG550

Any interest in 12th scale?


----------



## ZXR_KiD

well I've got one of the older F-103Ls and a Duratrax delphi car, between the 2 the F-103 is the much better car, the frontsuspension on the duratrax is very frail. 
I've also got a cross CF-01 fireforce that I myself have been running as my primary, its significantly more advanced than the other cars but with the fact that I've had the car for 4 years and have yet to make a setup change on it, it has been toe to toe with the my other cars with no obvious advantage.

Cross and ZEN tires are right about the same price level as the tamiya tires and seem to last a bit longer. the duratrax tires tend to chunk the fronts really bad (3/4"x1/2" chuncks full depth of the foam) so even though they are the most redily availible I'd stay away from them.

try
http://d-drivesportsenglish.com/
and http://www.the-border.com/home.php?cat=610
for tires and bodies etc.

not sure when I'll make it up there, but I should definatly get there within the next month


----------



## BadSign

jetmechG550 said:


> Any interest in 12th scale?


None at Slots. We gravitate more towards the spec classes (VTA, Mini-Cooper, our 'Bombers', and hopefully TCS F1), while R/Car usually runs the more traditional classes (TC, 1/12, WGT; plus VTA and RCGT). I'd give them a try if you're interested, it's a great place with good racers and management.


----------



## jetmechG550

I was just looking for an alternate night.


----------



## BadSign

Gotcha. Don't know if there is one, but practice could be open one night.


----------



## chuck in indy

jetmechG550 said:


> Any interest in 12th scale?


We used to race 12th scales on Wednesday nights. Get a buddy or two to show up with you on Friday and we'll run em again. Need 3! Doors open at Noon, racing starts at 7:00...


----------



## jetmechG550

I can get another for sure, we'll see. Thanks


----------



## vtxjosh

I just ordered a bunch of new Bomber bodies, and they should be in in the next couple of days. We should have every body that are in the rules by Friday.:thumbsup:


----------



## vtxjosh

:thumbsup:also guys I know we have classes coming out of our ears, but does anyone have any interest in the Traxxas Rally car? Doug, Tom and I saw these things run at the iHobby Expo and they are pretty cool. They are actually more of a drift car than a rally but they are pretty neat. If I have some interest I will order a couple next week.:thumbsup:


----------



## racer357

I would rather see a class for spec vendetta TC's than the rally car. the mini revo and slash platform seems like a bad choice for racing.

How about 17.5 12th scale on Friday nights.


----------



## vtxjosh

racer357 said:


> I would rather see a class for spec vendetta TC's than the rally car. the mini revo and slash platform seems like a bad choice for racing.
> 
> How about 17.5 12th scale on Friday nights.


I ordered a Thunder Tiger Go-Kart today.


----------



## Railroader

racer357 said:


> How about 17.5 12th scale on Friday nights.


Read a couple posts above yours. Looks like 1/12th scale might be making a comeback at Slots.


----------



## Railroader

vtxjosh said:


> :thumbsup:also guys I know we have classes coming out of our ears, but does anyone have any interest in the Traxxas Rally car? Doug, Tom and I saw these things run at the iHobby Expo and they are pretty cool. They are actually more of a drift car than a rally but they are pretty neat. If I have some interest I will order a couple next week.:thumbsup:


As much as I love rally racing, I don't think this will sell well. And they are too expensive I think. If I can sell off a few thing I might put one on my short list of kits I want to own. Maybe pick one up next spring with tax return check.


----------



## racer357

Thunder Tiger Gokart SPEC class ! I am in.... the only mod might be allowing the foam tires. They dont handle bad on rubber though. I drove one


----------



## vtxjosh

racer357 said:


> Thunder Tiger Gokart SPEC class ! I am in.... the only mod might be allowing the foam tires. They dont handle bad on rubber though. I drove one


The tires seem really sticky but I think it will still slide a little.


----------



## BadSign

PM's for Skrammy, Flywheel, Railroader, and Chuck...


----------



## chadtastic

Its not nice to tell secretes... LOL


----------



## chadtastic

I was checking out the new rally car online last night and it looks pretty cool. I just wish they would come out with a bind and drive or a factory team version, it would prolly knock off $100 or so from the $299 that I saw...

I would buy one if other guys did. I think it would be a cool drift class. ( IMO it looks more like a drift car to me ) Also with the speed ramps we have we could turn it into a rally class too...


----------



## indianchief

Since I normally just lurk over here in the On-road area - I thought I might say a couple of things on the Rally VXL!

If you poke around Traxxas' forums a little bit, you'll see a couple of different things:

1. They're gonna release a couple more bodies for the Rally (a Mustang Boss 302 and some Rice Burner body)

2. There is a possibility that they'll be releasing a non-VXL version, but with a Titan 12T 550 can motor! That will really get the price down AND though brushed, that 10-scale motor would put a lot of speed on that chassis. Here is a picture I believe that was taken at a hobby show:











I used to have the 1/16 slash (which is the same chassis) but I didn't like it because it was too fast for the ride height you had to run to be a slash! If I adjusted it waaaaay down, it was better. However, I think this chassis will be a great car in a Rally Format. The addition of the Brushed version might be the ticket, because $300.00 bucks for that vehicle is just too much IMO.


Thanks for letting me butt in!


----------



## vtxjosh

Cory that's actually a 380 can motor, They had those at the Chicago show last week when we went. The other car body besides the Mustang is the new Ford Fiesta body. I think the brushed version will be just north of $200. 

We talked to a rep also that said they are considering a type of truck similar to the Nastruck they are sponsering.:thumbsup:


----------



## indianchief

Awe damn - the guys were wrong over there then. I was really hoping to see the bigger motor in it! 

Still cool little car though.


----------



## rockin_bob13

*Drivers*

There is only so much time to race in a night.

There is a finite number of racers. VTA used to be the big class. Now its moved to Bombers. 

If you add classes to get new racers, that's one thing. If it's the same racers buying new cars to make a new class, another class will falter.

My suggestion is for the track to offer a specific number of classes for the race season and to change classes offered after a driver's meeting before the beginning of the next season. 

New drivers, buying cars to participate one week in a class with good entry numbers, and that class is empty in a short period of time because many went to the Go-Karts, Drift, 1/12th, will make that new racer that spent all that money on now obsolete product, will loose those new racers permanently.


----------



## THE READER

rockin_bob13 said:


> There is only so much time to race in a night.
> 
> There is a finite number of racers. VTA used to be the big class. Now its moved to Bombers.
> 
> If you add classes to get new racers, that's one thing. If it's the same racers buying new cars to make a new class, another class will falter.
> 
> My suggestion is for the track to offer a specific number of classes for the race season and to change classes offered after a driver's meeting before the beginning of the next season.
> 
> New drivers, buying cars to participate one week in a class with good entry numbers, and that class is empty in a short period of time because many went to the Go-Karts, Drift, 1/12th, will make that new racer that spent all that money on now obsolete product, will loose those new racers permanently.



I second all that!!


----------



## jetmechG550

Slots used to run 1/12th and it fizzled because the carpet was in pretty bad shape. New carpet, and guys still have the cars. Also new products come out all the time to offer alternatives. Nobody is holding a gun to anyone's head to go out and buy all the new stuff. Spec racing alternatives with the karts. The program is much improved and getting better weekly as well (at least on the offroad side, haven't been for onroad) so adding another heat or two theoretically should only amount to about 7-8 minutes each heat per round.


----------



## racer357

1/12th scale has been around since the seventies. It is not a new class. It was the original onroad class and is still one of the more cost effective classes there is.

Heck you can have a 12th scale car ready to race cheaper than the kit on some of the high end touring cars.


----------



## vtxjosh

The Kart is cool!!! We will demo it Friday for whomever would like to take it for a spin.:thumbsup:


----------



## indianchief

I wonder if I can rig up a 12" boba fett to ride in one of those....hmmmmm


----------



## dragrace

jetmechG550 said:


> Slots used to run 1/12th and it fizzled because the carpet was in pretty bad shape. New carpet, and guys still have the cars. Also new products come out all the time to offer alternatives. Nobody is holding a gun to anyone's head to go out and buy all the new stuff. Spec racing alternatives with the karts. The program is much improved and getting better weekly as well (at least on the offroad side, haven't been for onroad) so adding another heat or two theoretically should only amount to about 7-8 minutes each heat per round.


No not true. We left because we had to do all the work. Setup the track, start our own race. 

The track condition was not the issue. 

It was small but we were ok with that because that is all we had until The Rug opened....

We gave part numbers to Doug to stock and we saw little progress with that and the price was way out of line with other shops...

Steve Dunn


----------



## Railroader

vtxjosh said:


> The Kart is cool!!! We will demo it Friday for whomever would like to take it for a spin.:thumbsup:


I'm looking forward to trying it out! They do look cool.


----------



## jonesy112

I agree that they look cool and that im sure I will wheel one on friday. However Im with bob on this one.

Do we really need another class on on-road nights.

We already have minis (almost spec class), VTA (very controlled set of rules), bombers (basically identical to VTA), lots of talk of the f1/indy car class starting (once again rules very controlled) and rcgt looking like its about to take off.

I dont see adding another class doing anything but pulling a few racers from each class and making the car counts smaller than they already are in each existing class.


----------



## Railroader

jonesy112 said:


> I agree that they look cool and that im sure I will wheel one on friday. However Im with bob on this one.
> 
> Do we really need another class on on-road nights.
> 
> We already have minis (almost spec class), VTA (very controlled set of rules), bombers (basically identical to VTA), lots of talk of the f1/indy car class starting (once again rules very controlled) and rcgt looking like its about to take off.
> 
> I dont see adding another class doing anything but pulling a few racers from each class and making the car counts smaller than they already are in each existing class.


Some of us buy these things just to own them and practice on the carpet.


----------



## vtxjosh

I hope no one gets their panties in a wad over this, all we are doing is demoing the kart Friday. I don't want to get into the other classes, and I hope F-1 takes off, but there has been some buzz around Slots for a couple of months about this little kart so that's why we are gonna demo it. If it doesn't have the support than we won't run it. As of right now though we still have Monday open for something new and I think we have room for another big class if it works out.:thumbsup:


----------



## Railroader

vtxjosh said:


> I hope no one gets their panties in a wad over this, all we are doing is demoing the kart Friday. I don't want to get into the other classes, and I hope F-1 takes off, but there has been some buzz around Slots for a couple of months about this little kart so that's why we are gonna demo it. If it doesn't have the support than we won't run it. As of right now though we still have Monday open for something new and I think we have room for another big class if it works out.:thumbsup:


If there was a class for everything I owned... we would be racing:
Tamiya Lunchboxes
1/14th scale model semi trucks (please, please, please)
HPI cup racers
Tamiya F201
1/12th
F103/4 TCS
Legends
Drifters
SCT trucks
1/18th rally
1/18th TC (3)
1/10th Latemodel drifters
1/10th pan cars
1/10th rubber
1/10th foam
WGT
Mini coopers (8)
Indy Bombers (2)
VTA
HPI F10
...and many more!!!

Seriously, I own these things because I want to. If there is interest in a class and it appeals to me I buy a car and try it. I don't expect everyone to share my interests, but if I can find 5 people to regularly race RC Lawnmowers I'd be all over it!


----------



## BadSign

You need a bike.


----------



## BadSign

In all seriousness, for those interested in F1 we will have some racers practicing this Friday night, and planning to race next Friday, the 5th. We may try every week, we may try every other, but we will keep everyone posted.

Thanks!


----------



## racer357

Jonesy, does adding a class for the karts pull racers from another class, or bring new racers in the door that will see what ever class you are racing and buy one of those too? I think they retail for 189.00 with EVERYTHING. I know seaking from my perspective, seeing people racing and having fun makes me want to play too. Hell I went to the big rug because I wanted to get back into 12th scale, watched the TC classes run and now I need one of those too. Don't be afraid of change....


----------



## Railroader

BadSign said:


> You need a bike.


I have one of those.

Oh, I think you mean RC bike. Yeah, I have a couple guys bugging me to get one of those two.

Oh, and I forgot to add "dirty sock" to that list.


----------



## Railroader

racer357 said:


> Jonesy, does adding a class for the karts pull racers from another class, or bring new racers in the door that will see what ever class you are racing and buy one of those too? I think they retail for 189.00 with EVERYTHING. I know seaking from my perspective, seeing people racing and having fun makes me want to play too. Hell I went to the big rug because I wanted to get back into 12th scale, watched the TC classes run and now I need one of those too. Don't be afraid of change....


Yeah, RC racing evolves and changes to meet demand. A lot of people are afraid of change, but look at what the Traxxas Slash did for offroad racing. It has had a complete revival! Even the traditional classes have stopped dying and still show interest.


----------



## indianchief

dragrace said:


> No not true. We left because we had to do all the work. Setup the track, start our own race.
> 
> The track condition was not the issue.
> 
> It was small but we were ok with that because that is all we had until The Rug opened....
> 
> We gave part numbers to Doug to stock and we saw little progress with that and the price was way out of line with other shops...
> 
> Steve Dunn


Steve - 

You should stop by and check things out. Lots of things have changed in the last year. You'd be surprised how open the new parters are to getting what needs to be there for the classes that run. Granted, I don't run on-road, but for the off-road it's been a great experience. I've stopped in on a couple of Friday nights and everyone seems to be having a blast. Also, at least for off-road stuff- pricing is right in line, with everyone else.

I'm certainly not saying you should pull away from the Big Rug, but stop by Slots and check it out. You might be pleasantly surprised and find that there is an alternate night for you to race.

Hope all is well - haven't talked to you in a while. ESI downsized on the first of October, so I am currently out on the market for the time being. Drop me a line or shout at me if you decide to stop by Slots and maybe we can catch up...

Cory Vaught


----------



## Railroader

BadSign said:


> In all seriousness, for those interested in F1 we will have some racers practicing this Friday night, and planning to race next Friday, the 5th. We may try every week, we may try every other, but we will keep everyone posted.
> 
> Thanks!


I'll be there!


----------



## jonesy112

Maybe I was a little too strong with my initial post. Dont get me wrong im not afraid of change at all, and i understand that the sport needs to keep changing and evolving to become more popular. 

With that being said, i think starting new classes does take away from exisiting ones. Most people there already run two classes. How many of those people who decide to buy a new car for a new class will decide to run 3 classes a night, or just park one of their existing two (far more likely).

I would rather have 3 classes a night, with 17 entries in each one, than 7 classes a night with 7 in each one. And I think new comers to the sport would be far more impressed with big class entry numbers, not a big number of classes. 

I know we arent talking about adding a kart class yet or anything like that, thats just my opinion on it.


----------



## racer357

I just left slots and there were three guys in 20 mins that comitted to the kart calss that don't already race on Friday....


----------



## jonesy112

Well if it brings new racers on friday nights that dont already come, then all the better.

I could very well be wrong, Im actually pretty good at it.


----------



## rockin_bob13

Some rush in where wise men fear to tread. 

G


----------



## jetmechG550

dragrace said:


> No not true. We left because we had to do all the work. Setup the track, start our own race.
> 
> The track condition was not the issue.
> 
> It was small but we were ok with that because that is all we had until The Rug opened....
> 
> We gave part numbers to Doug to stock and we saw little progress with that and the price was way out of line with other shops...
> 
> Steve Dunn


I guess the three guys I talked to that used to race at slots are full of crap then or just fed me a line. Nevermind the changes that have taken place. I used to run nitro at slots until they no longer could and it was rare to get doug to get parts then too.


----------



## Railroader

For you Tamiya M-chassis fans:


----------



## outlander5

rockin_bob13 said:


> Some rush in where wise men fear to tread.
> 
> G


that's why we have divorce, to correct mistakes LOL:thumbsup:


----------



## BadSign

Railroader said:


> For you Tamiya M-chassis fans:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1WHFqaZT3CU&feature=related


I'm diggin' the body.


----------



## Railroader

Me too. Here's another:


----------



## trerc

Im loving the M-06 and the smoke in the video :dude:


----------



## vtxjosh

jetmechG550 said:


> I guess the three guys I talked to that used to race at slots are full of crap then or just fed me a line. Nevermind the changes that have taken place. I used to run nitro at slots until they no longer could and it was rare to get doug to get parts then too.


That's something you don't have to worry about anymore Frank, I do the ordering now.:thumbsup: lol


----------



## jetmechG550

That's all I was getting it Josh. I talked to a couple guys and asked why 12th scale wasn't running at Slots and they said one big reason was the carpet was in bad shape. You guys have done well clearing out the old "junk" and getting in what people need or getting what they need if not in stock, there's new carpet, etc. I was throwing it out there as another alternative night in the area.


----------



## chadtastic

Peace and Love to Everyone...lol:tongue:


----------



## Railroader

jetmechG550 said:


> That's all I was getting it Josh. I talked to a couple guys and asked why 12th scale wasn't running at Slots and they said one big reason was the carpet was in bad shape. You guys have done well clearing out the old "junk" and getting in what people need or getting what they need if not in stock, there's new carpet, etc. I was throwing it out there as another alternative night in the area.


R/Car has hinted that they will be running on Friday nights soon. 1/12th scale problem solved.


----------



## jetmechG550

Railroader said:


> R/Car has hinted that they will be running on Friday nights soon. 1/12th scale problem solved.


Is it?


----------



## Railroader

jetmechG550 said:


> Is it?


Unfortunately, yes.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=3535556&postcount=357


----------



## chadtastic

We could always open on Mondays....


----------



## Railroader

And run on-road? I couldn't make it. The only days I can race are Friday nights and Saturday afternoons.


----------



## chuck in indy

I took that little go-kart thingy for a spin tonight and they are pretty cool. Thanks Nadtastic!

On the 12th scale thing, if three of them show up we'll race em no doubt in my mind! 

In the past, I went up on Wednesday to run a couple times to hang out, have fun and run something different. Unfortunatly, one or two of the guys that made up the group of three or four left and after about a month Slots switched their Wednesday program to Off-road (slash, sc10's, etc) because only two guys were showing up to run 12th scale. From what I remember the tracks would be set-up but then changed by a few of us to be more to our liking. The program was ran in a really laid back manner since there were only three or four of us and the director would just start the races when the racers were ready. It was pretty cool because we pretty much had the place to ourselves but that wasn't a really good business model I suppose. In a weird way the best thing to ever happen was for that night to change over to off-road because slots is crawling like gremlins every wednesday. The track layout with all the jumps is very unique and Slots is the only place around to race on something like that! They put a great plan to use and it really shows on Wednesdays and during the two programs on Saturday.

Get you buds together and bring your 12th scales up one Friday when you get the chance! Friday the doors open at Noon and racing starts at 7pm...


----------



## rcracer1971

*all the bitching*

I cant believe all the bitching that is going on this forum. It has only been a couple of weeks and here we go again. Are you people that miserable that, thats all you have to do is get on here and bitch about this class this and this class that, or slots this, or slots that. Why do this, when there is that, who cares? In my opinion and i will not apologize for what i am about to say, we as racers at indy slots, are only racers, we are not owners, though we do have certainty invested and the love for racing, its not our business to tell chad,rich,tom, or josh or anybody that works at slots what they do or not need to do. We can only make a suggestion, if they use it GREAT, if not, OH WELL. When it comes to adding classes, who gives a damn who runs what? IF a guy wants to run 5 classes a night, that is his business, and its more money in slots pocket. Who are we to judge what slots does, right, wrong, and indifferent. If most you that is bitching or judging, spent the time that you are bitching, and take that energy and support slots 100 percent then, you as whole person might feel better about being a human being. As far what chad,rich,and josh, and tom are doing, or not doing. Why dont you bitchers step in there shoes and fill them up, and see just how well you do rebuilding slots. My guess most of you do not know what it is like to be self employed and an owner of a business and or establishment. Such as i, i know what it is like to be self employed. The new owners need our support and our positivity, not the whiny ass shit that is going on. They have a long road ahead of them in an economy that still is uncertain as we continue to live day by day, And in my eyes CHAD,RICH,JOSH,AND TOM HAVE DONE AN AMAZING JOB, THUS FAR, IN A SHORT TIME in trying to please everybody. When in reality They do not need to worry about trying to please everybody, as this will be impossible, and improbable. So get of there backs, as i have there backs,and jump on board, and quit the cry baby whiny ass high school drama bullshit. AND EVERYBODY REMEMBER, IT USUALLY TAKES 2 TO 5 YEARS TO TURN A BUSINESS AROUND. AND WHAT THEY HAVE DONE THUS FAR IS REMARKABLE. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK CHAD,JOSH,TOM AND RICH. YOU HAVE MY VOTE. RUN AS MANY CLASSES YOU GUYS THINK YOU NEED TO MAKE SLOTS THAT ALMIGHTY DOLLAR. TEN BUCKS IS TEN BUCKS. IT ALL ADDS UP IN THE LONG RUN. THINK LONG TERM, LONG TERM, LONG TERM. SHORT TERM CAN KILL A BUSINESS. AND THANKS FOR KEEPING ABOVE WATER!


----------



## indymodz

On a more positive note, the slashes looked great tonight.. See ya Friday..:thumbsup:


----------



## vtxjosh

I know it sems like chaos in here right now but the silver lining in this is the fact that the racers are actually here to debate one another. To be honest when the new owners came in we were pretty discouraged about the Friday night program (even though it was Summer) and with the motor change in VTA we were extra worried with how that seemed to be dropping off. 

But now look how much the Friday program is growing. Yeah alot of it has to do with Winter being here and the new carpet, but I think the Bomber is the big difference! That class is very cool! I'm actually building one and the Suters are both building one(oh no!) but in the end you guys come to Slots to have fun. I want to thank those handful of guys that loyaly kept Fridays going and I want everyone to have fun as Fridays continue to grow. Please don't worry about the program getting messed up we will not do that, Fridays should be one of our biggest nights and we are on our way. If anyone has an issue please come see us or call us @ the store and we will help the best we can!:thumbsup:


----------



## racer357

I don't see any arguing or [email protected]#ing. I see an open discussion that states positive changes at Indyslots while highlighting a possibility of a new class or two during the on road night.

there hasn't been any name calling or cursing. just a bunch of guys offering their opinions. Looks like a good forum to me.


----------



## johnson357

racer357 said:


> I don't see any arguing or [email protected]#ing. I see an open discussion that states positive changes at Indyslots while highlighting a possibility of a new class or two during the on road night.
> 
> there hasn't been any name calling or cursing. just a bunch of guys offering their opinions. Looks like a good forum to me.


Ok then, Steve your a poopy head :tongue:

I'm with Steve and Railroader everyone just thinks the program is so good so they want their class to be a part of it. If you like it buy it and bring for everyone to see.....he'll I bought a RC18 and the mini ST and buggy class is dead but I wanted one so I bought one.......that being said if we start a Lunch Box class I'm in, they are awesome.


----------



## Railroader

Some people are too focused on the past. The don't want to see progress when it is right in front of their faces. The racers, and owners, at Indy Slots are some of the friendliest and most helpful I have ever seen. A few people will be jealous of that and try to sabotage that. Hopefully, they'll get frustrated eventually and see what fools they are making of themselves.

Bottom line: my favorite place to race is Slots and I drive past another track on my way to race there.


----------



## Railroader

johnson357 said:


> .....that being said if we start a Lunch Box class I'm in, they are awesome.


Dude!!! They are so cheap too!!!


----------



## jetmechG550

Railroader said:


> Unfortunately, yes.
> 
> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=3535556&postcount=357


Perhaps in your eye's but I would like to run at Slots on friday so how's it solved? See I consider Chad, Josh and Tom friends and wouldn't mind supporting their track. I'm primarily off-road nitro anyway but started running 4wd SCT outdoors as another way to get my fix with friends. I made the decision last winter I wasn't going to run indoor nitro this year even before HCRC was known that it wouldn't be around and I wanted to run a little electric on-road. There's two options for that in Indy. I'll run both places but can't commit to any one particular day due a lack of schedule with my employer.


----------



## racer357

I knew R/car was trying to get Friday nights going but I was looking for a different venue on a different night.

I hope to run 12th at Slots, r/car, tristate in Cincy, Jtec in D-vill Illinois, and Summit over the winter. UN fortunately, all of their programs excluding slots run the onroad on Sunday and Wednesday. There are 7 days in a week.... LOL.


----------



## johnson357

I also like the sound of racing Semis.........actually we could just race non-stop from Friday to Sunday night with all the possible classes. But it is a moot point for me since I'll be sitting at home in my Snuggy for the next couple weeks and will only be able to race when my mommy can drop me off to play


----------



## racer357

Scott, How dare you call me a poopy head, you ninnymuggins...


----------



## vtxjosh

LOL!!! ninnymuggins!!!


----------



## vtxjosh

johnson357 said:


> I also like the sound of racing Semis.........actually we could just race non-stop from Friday to Sunday night with all the possible classes. But it is a moot point for me since I'll be sitting at home in my Snuggy for the next couple weeks and will only be able to race when my mommy can drop me off to play


Scott is your surgery tomorrow?


----------



## rockin_bob13

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...a=X&ei=9T3ITJe7BIugnwfR6bWCDA&ved=0CBoQ9QEwAA


----------



## Railroader

johnson357 said:


> I also like the sound of racing Semis.........actually we could just race non-stop from Friday to Sunday night with all the possible classes. But it is a moot point for me since I'll be sitting at home in my Snuggy for the next couple weeks and will only be able to race when my mommy can drop me off to play


If we race semi trucks, one rule we must race with, snuggys must be worn by all drivers on th driver's stand!!!


----------



## vtxjosh

Railroader said:


> If we race semi trucks, one rule we must race with, snuggys must be worn by all drivers on th driver's stand!!!


Oooh...cozy and fun!


----------



## jonesy112

Will we have to dance around while racing like they do on the snuggy commercials?


----------



## Railroader

jonesy112 said:


> Will we have to dance around while racing like they do on the snuggy commercials?


What do you think?!? Of course we do. I figured that was an obvious rule.

Looks like we need to be extremely specific in the Semi Truck Class.

Official Super-awesome Specific Semi Truck Class Rules:
1. Semi truck - no box trucks allowed
2. Snuggy must be worn on driver's stand
3. Must dance Snuggy Dance™
4. Consider any gray areas illegal, race director has the final say in Snuggy Dance™ performance.


----------



## flywheel93

Railroader said:


> What do you think?!? Of course we do. I figured that was an obvious rule.
> 
> Looks like we need to be extremely specific in the Semi Truck Class.
> 
> Official Super-awesome Specific Semi Truck Class Rules:
> 1. Semi truck - no box trucks allowed
> 2. Snuggy must be worn on driver's stand
> 3. Must dance Snuggy Dance™
> 4. Consider any gray areas illegal, race director has the final say in Snuggy Dance™ performance.


I will have to record this for everyones viewing pleasure.


----------



## Railroader

This is what we're talking about by the way.






And if any of you think I'm actually going to race it... YOU ARE CRAZY!!!


----------



## johnson357

vtxjosh said:


> Scott is your surgery tomorrow?


Yep....will stop by later to pick up some stuff but doubt if I race tonight.


----------



## chadtastic

You get 3 or 4 frank and we will run them no problem. Just let me know what rules to enforce seeing as I know nothing about 12th scale racing...

Guess Ill have to do some research...


----------



## Railroader

chadtastic said:


> You get 3 or 4 frank and we will run them no problem. Just let me know what rules to enforce seeing as I know nothing about 12th scale racing...
> 
> Guess Ill have to do some research...


From what I can gather from my extensive research :dude: is: 1s lipo, 17.5 motor, open ESC.


----------



## chadtastic

Dont forget!!! Indy Slots ( Thanks to Chuck Ray ) is raffling a bomber body a week for the next two weeks for the guys racing the bomber class...


----------



## chadtastic

I know we are over loaded with classes on Fridays but when you really think about it Bombers, Coopers, and VTA are the only classes with a following. I love watching and calling the races for the RCGT cars but there has yet to be more than 3 entries, and I dont think that class will grow much more than it is because of the price$$$. This is why we are open to more classes...


----------



## DCutshaw

Im in for bombers friday as well as my friend nick who just finished his bomber up yesterday. I will see everyone friday night for some good fun racing. :thumbsup:


----------



## jetmechG550

Thanks Chad, Steve and I can probably drum up a little following. R/Car has posted they may do friday's as well but it probably won't be every friday. Rules are pretty much as Railroader said, most tracks in the general area are 17.5, 1S and open ESC. I think with a Tekin RS you have to be v212, apparently v208 is no longer ROAR legal and the light pattern signifies what version software. min weight seems to be 730g around too and 3mm min ride height


----------



## Railroader

Railroader said:


> I just ordered three, if anyone wants one let me know.





BadSign said:


> I'll take 1, just tell me how much.
> 
> BTW Chuck, do I still owe you $20 from a few months ago ? Think you sold me a battery and ESC, if I remember correctly.





chuck in indy said:


> I think were good.
> 
> Tom, you wanna sell me one? Maybe we should order two or three more?





Railroader said:


> Sold!
> 
> 
> 
> Sold!
> 
> My total order came to $11.12
> 
> So, $3.50 sound good? I'll let you know when I get 'em.


Adapters arrived today. I'll have them at the track Friday.

Is it Friday yet? :hat:


----------



## Railroader

vtxjosh said:


> :thumbsup:also guys I know we have classes coming out of our ears, but does anyone have any interest in the Traxxas Rally car? Doug, Tom and I saw these things run at the iHobby Expo and they are pretty cool. They are actually more of a drift car than a rally but they are pretty neat. If I have some interest I will order a couple next week.:thumbsup:





Railroader said:


> As much as I love rally racing, I don't think this will sell well. And they are too expensive I think. If I can sell off a few thing I might put one on my short list of kits I want to own. Maybe pick one up next spring with tax return check.


OK, I just found this: http://www.bigsquidrc.com/traxxas-116-rally-vxl-in-ken-block-livery/










Might have to buy as soon as available!!!


----------



## KyleJ

Railroader said:


> OK, I just found this: http://www.bigsquidrc.com/traxxas-116-rally-vxl-in-ken-block-livery/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might have to buy as soon as available!!!


Do Want!


----------



## johnson357

Yesssss.....I must have.


----------



## chuck in indy




----------



## chuck in indy

*5 cars enter, 1 car leaves*



chadtastic said:


> I know we are over loaded with classes on Fridays but when you really think about it Bombers, Coopers, and VTA are the only classes with a following. I love watching and calling the races for the RCGT cars but there has yet to be more than 3 entries, and I dont think that class will grow much more than it is because of the price$$$. This is why we are open to more classes...


Here is a link to the scene I always joke and refer to with the RCGT / Indygt class. I do it in jest so nobody take offense, I think it's funny. 5 cars (well maybe 3) enter, 1 car leaves!






:lol:

It'd be funny to have a Thunderdome class... Last car running wins!

I've totally rediscovered youtube and it's like wow all over again!


----------



## chuck in indy

http://www.racing-cars.com/pp/car_showroom/Mi4CX.html

Oh yeah! Saaahhweeet!

Hey Railroader... 3 in a row! Ching!


----------



## johnson357

chuck in indy said:


> YouTube - The Trashmen : Surfin' Bird ( 1963 )


I like Peter's version better
http://m.youtube.com/index?desktop_uri=/&gl=US#/watch?xl=xl_blazer&v=2WNrx2jq184


----------



## Railroader

chuck in indy said:


> http://www.racing-cars.com/pp/car_showroom/Mi4CX.html
> 
> Oh yeah! Saaahhweeet!
> 
> Hey Railroader... 3 in a row! Ching!


That does look cool. Any projected street prices?

I'm trying to figure out that motor mount


----------



## racer357

jetmechG550 said:


> Thanks Chad, Steve and I can probably drum up a little following. R/Car has posted they may do friday's as well but it probably won't be every friday. Rules are pretty much as Railroader said, most tracks in the general area are 17.5, 1S and open ESC. I think with a Tekin RS you have to be v212, apparently v208 is no longer ROAR legal and the light pattern signifies what version software. min weight seems to be 730g around too and 3mm min ride height



212 is legal in 12th scale, as is 208. the flasing lights only apply to the controlled speedo classes. 12th scale we can boost til rotor parts fling out of them!!!


----------



## jetmechG550

I thought I read somewhere that 208 wasn't going to be allowed at the Hurricane Series race?


----------



## ZXR_KiD

man I was debating getting the tires for RCGT and come play, but its sounding like its a rough class... making me fear putting my car through that.

1/12 sounds fun but I don't have the funding to play that fast... craziest I can get is 6cell 4200s and a 15 double... but I don't know if my antique bolink can hold that


----------



## chuck in indy

ZXR_KiD said:


> man I was debating getting the tires for RCGT and come play, but its sounding like its a rough class... making me fear putting my car through that.
> 
> 1/12 sounds fun but I don't have the funding to play that fast... craziest I can get is 6cell 4200s and a 15 double... but I don't know if my antique bolink can hold that


No, no, no dude... RCGT / Indy GT is super cool it's just with the speed, rubber tires and having to get a good set up under your car it's easy to clank and bang the barriers if your not on top of it. RCGT / Indy GT is a cool class with ultra cool bodies. No disrespect was meant. Just being a goober, or should I say Goblin since it's so close to Halloween? Mooohahaha! 

I think the top classes to have a chassis for and actually have a high percentage or near 100% chance of running on Friday On-Road at Slots are Coopers (Tamiya M chassis), Bombers (USRCB) and VTA. A couple classes like RCGT / Indy GT, F1 (Tamiya F1 chassis) and 12th scale are hit and miss so I would strongly suggest seeing if you can get 2 or 3 racers to meet up and throw em down with you.

Bring that thing out one night when you get a chance. There are some really good racers that will help you out with FDR, set-ups, etc if you need or request it.

On-Road racing is Friday night at Indy Slots. Doors open at Noon and racing starts at 7pm!


----------



## chuck in indy

Railroader said:


> That does look cool. Any projected street prices?
> 
> I'm trying to figure out that motor mount


It's actually one of my favorite things about the car. The motor clamps in with a single screw under the chassis and the mesh lines up from left to right with no tilting which makes it easier to get the mesh right.

Link below for how it works. See page 20 & 23.

http://www.racing-cars.com/search.a...hbox7=Mi4&templateid=22&sortname1=prodvalue14


----------



## racer357

It is a Schumacher. The street price will be $$$...


----------



## indymodz

Id guess itll be $350-$400. That is their top of the line model I believe.

Just found this and if you scroll to the bottom it has some prices, Id say those are on the high side and it'll be a little cheaper when it releases
http://www.racing-cars.com/pp/Car_Showroom/mi4cx.html


Roughly $500 if you convert the pricing


----------



## jtsbell

Schumacher mi4cx 559.00 on ebay.


----------



## racer357

ouch!!! You can have a complete 12thscale with a battery for less...


----------



## ZXR_KiD

chuck in indy said:


> No, no, no dude... RCGT / Indy GT is super cool it's just with the speed, rubber tires and having to get a good set up under your car it's easy to clank and bang the barriers if your not on top of it. RCGT / Indy GT is a cool class with ultra cool bodies. No disrespect was meant. Just being a goober, or should I say Goblin since it's so close to Halloween? Mooohahaha!
> 
> I think the top classes to have a chassis for and actually have a high percentage or near 100% chance of running on Friday On-Road at Slots are Coopers (Tamiya M chassis), Bombers (USRCB) and VTA. A couple classes like RCGT / Indy GT, F1 (Tamiya F1 chassis) and 12th scale are hit and miss so I would strongly suggest seeing if you can get 2 or 3 racers to meet up and throw em down with you.
> 
> Bring that thing out one night when you get a chance. There are some really good racers that will help you out with FDR, set-ups, etc if you need or request it.
> 
> On-Road racing is Friday night at Indy Slots. Doors open at Noon and racing starts at 7pm!



well I've got 2-4 racers that are wanting to come play IndyGT once we get tires, 2 of these other drivers and I also have M-chassis cars, however one is no longer legal by TCS rules... its an M-02L (rwd) that in order to make the thing able to come out of the corner half straight we've had to graft m-03 swaybars to it... even though its technically illegal would you guys oppose to him running it like that? otherwise its not even gonna be worth it for him to bring it along.

I've also got the 3 f-1 cars and driver for 1 of them for sure possibly both, not to mention I've got another chassis I've been thinking about assembling and finding a driver for... unless you guys feel that running a pair of the higher end chassis would give me an unfair advantage... one is a Cross CF-01 fire force (cantileaver'd front shocks, and a floater rear pod) the other is an unknown car (was told it is an old Corally) with a floater rear and totally different front end that I'm not sure how it actually goes together yet...
the other 2 cars are basic, one F-103 and one Duratrax Delphi...


----------



## chadtastic

The price on the chassis is why those classes will never be as big as SCT is. The most expensive truck I have is my 4x4 jammin ( $259 ) with 550 4.5 ballistic ( $125 ) with a tekin rx8 ( $210 ) in it. Not to mention what I have in my tire bag and still dont have as much in it as you on-road guys do in one car, and thats my most expensive truck. I maybe have $300 in my SC10, Slash $250...


----------



## chuck in indy

chadtastic said:


> The price on the chassis is why those classes will never be as big as SCT is. The most expensive truck I have is my 4x4 jammin ( $259 ) with 550 4.5 ballistic ( $125 ) with a tekin rx8 ( $210 ) in it. Not to mention what I have in my tire bag and still dont have as much in it as you on-road guys do in one car, and thats my most expensive truck. I maybe have $300 in my SC10, Slash $250...


I concur. 




The tt01 I run in the Bomber class with everything (minus charger) ran me a smidge over $300. RTR Chassis TAM46601 came with motor, speedo, servo and radio ($175), Battery Orion 2400 - 20C ($50), Wheels & tires ($40), Body ($20), paint and misc crap like deans plugs, paragon, etc ($35). Throw in a charger and your ready to boogie for $350 - $375? Even if you add $100 - $150 worth of hop-ups your still under or right at what just a high end bare chassis made by Schumacher and a Xray cost. Both of which are great cars along with many others I might add.


----------



## BadSign

ZXR_KiD said:


> well I've got 2-4 racers that are wanting to come play IndyGT once we get tires, 2 of these other drivers and I also have M-chassis cars, however one is no longer legal by TCS rules... its an M-02L (rwd) that in order to make the thing able to come out of the corner half straight we've had to graft m-03 swaybars to it... even though its technically illegal would you guys oppose to him running it like that? otherwise its not even gonna be worth it for him to bring it along.
> 
> I've also got the 3 f-1 cars and driver for 1 of them for sure possibly both, not to mention I've got another chassis I've been thinking about assembling and finding a driver for... unless you guys feel that running a pair of the higher end chassis would give me an unfair advantage... one is a Cross CF-01 fire force (cantileaver'd front shocks, and a floater rear pod) the other is an unknown car (was told it is an old Corally) with a floater rear and totally different front end that I'm not sure how it actually goes together yet...
> the other 2 cars are basic, one F-103 and one Duratrax Delphi...


Bring that F103 out to play!


----------



## ZXR_KiD

so no floater cars? bummer  

O well I'll see what I can do with the oldie...
or if thats not old enough, I can bring out the old Road Wizard... but its too mint to bring out without special occasion. (now if you guys could manage to host a TCS event... then I'd bring it back out)


----------



## indymodz

Ill be there early tomorrow, RCGT in hand


----------



## Railroader

I should have a couple kids running Novice Coopers. 

I will have my Bomber and will run the F103 if we have enough, or Coopers if there's not enough F103 cars.


----------



## ZXR_KiD

don't expect me this weekend, friday isn't in the cards... maybe within the next week or so


----------



## trerc

We will be down again running both coopers and bombers, will have one for novice cooper as well. 

Bob Yelle or Brian Smith, Might I ask what the FDR was on the For Sale Bomber ride of Bobs, it would give me a place to start with my TC4, Thanks.

I also have a like new set of RCGT/GT tires with me tomorrow. They are properly mounted and ready to go, I will also throw in another NIP pair of wheels and a another new single tire, Would like $25 for all of it if anyone is interested. 

See everyone tomorrow.:wave:


----------



## Lugnutz

jetmechG550 said:


> I thought I read somewhere that 208 wasn't going to be allowed at the Hurricane Series race?


It will not be legal for 17.5 spec. You need to use 212. If anybody needs it loaded I will have my computer and Hot Wire with me.


----------



## jonesy112

I'll take the rcgt tires and wheels. I'll be there tommorrow with the vta


----------



## THE READER

trerc said:


> We will be down again running both coopers and bombers, will have one for novice cooper as well.
> 
> Bob Yelle or Brian Smith, Might I ask what the FDR was on the For Sale Bomber ride of Bobs, it would give me a place to start with my TC4, Thanks.
> 
> I also have a like new set of RCGT/GT tires with me tomorrow. They are properly mounted and ready to go, I will also throw in another NIP pair of wheels and a another new single tire, Would like $25 for all of it if anyone is interested.
> 
> See everyone tomorrow.:wave:


IM RUNNING 96 SPUR 40 PINION 2.5 DIFF =6.0 THATS MAX ALLOWED


----------



## trerc

jonesy112 said:


> I'll take the rcgt tires and wheels. I'll be there tommorrow with the vta


Cool, I'll be there with a bomber and a mini cooper, my names Trevor.



THE READER said:


> IM RUNNING 96 SPUR 40 PINION 2.5 DIFF =6.0 THATS MAX ALLOWED


Thank you sir

Also if anyone has a lipo they wanna sell for a reasonable price my friend is looking for one for his sons M-03 :thumbsup:


----------



## jonesy112

I have a couple 2400 25c Orion rocketpacks that should be perfect for that. I'm asking 25 a pack


----------



## trerc

jonesy112 said:


> I have a couple 2400 25c Orion rocketpacks that should be perfect for that. I'm asking 25 a pack


Bring them with you, I'm sure he'll take one or possibly both of them off your hands.


----------



## chadtastic

For future reference, I have a hot wire and there is a lap top at slots we can use if any one ever needs to us it. It never leaves Slots so it will always be there...


----------



## indymodz

Had a blast tonite guys.. See ya next time..


----------



## DCutshaw

Hey guys had a good time last night thanks to Josh and rich for running a great race program. I do have a question for all the on road guys and that is.....who is in favor of some more technical tracks for Fridays? Last night was a change from the norm but I was just curious as to who would like some more technical tracks? Thanks guys see ya out there


----------



## Railroader

I like the more technical layouts. Fast tracks get expensive for me as I suck at high speed RC racing and I end up buying more parts. I killed a very expensive servo last night.

And on that note: Sorry about my driving last night guys. I crashed into way too many people. I had some steering issues I need to fix and just didn't have the control on my car I need. Should be back to normal next week.


----------



## chadtastic

I asked several times before I left if anyone wanted to change the track...

Just saying...


----------



## Railroader

chadtastic said:


> I asked several times before I left if anyone wanted to change the track...
> 
> Just saying...


Sorry Chad if I sounded like I was complaining. Variety is nice and I fully understand that you can't please everyone all the time. Some guys loved the track last night and loved the speed. 

It was pretty fun when I was testing the F103 and I finally was able to stretch it out to full speed. If we had enough F1 racers I think I would have appreciated it more.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## rockin_bob13

http://www.airforce-technology.com/projects/b2/b21.html


Get it?


----------



## Railroader

Someone's trying too hard.


----------



## indymodz

rockin_bob13 said:


> http://www.airforce-technology.com/projects/b2/b21.html
> 
> 
> Get it?


Nice...

Any real pics? I was telling a few people about it.. 

Looked great!


----------



## racer357

How about them GOKARTS. MAN WHAT A BLAST................... I GOTTA HAVE IT


----------



## trerc

Had a good time as usual with everyone last night, man where are all the mini coopers??? Dig em out guys... 

Anyway BIG thanks to Houston for hooking me up with as ESC for my bomber car, it was good to get it out on the track for the first time, I'm liking the class.


----------



## Railroader

trerc said:


> Had a good time as usual with everyone last night, man where are all the mini coopers??? Dig em out guys...
> 
> Anyway BIG thanks to Houston for hooking me up with as ESC for my bomber car, it was good to get it out on the track for the first time, I'm liking the class.


I'll commit to running coopers next week. I need a couple parts for my bomber, so that's down for a couple weeks.


----------



## chuck in indy

*Real Life Bomber pictures*

Here's a link for some Bomber paint scheme ideas. The one attached is one of my favorites.

http://wickedgoodracing.com/EarlyLateModel.htm

Have a fun and save Halloween everyone!


----------



## Railroader

My current paint scheme:


----------



## chuck in indy

I just looked outside to see if I had to shovel snow!


----------



## chuck in indy

Happy Halloween!


----------



## CaseyDDR

Hey guys, long time member probably like, 5th post? Lol, anyways, I'm moving to Indianapolis soon as was wondering what exactly is currently ran at indy slots and what kind of crowd is usually there. The thread is HUGE and I don't know where exactly in it to look.

I've NEVER raced onroad before and minimal offroad, and was wondering where is a good place / division to start. 12th pan has always interested me, but so has 1/10 TC and some of the smaller things like the FF Tamiya stuff. I've also seen these mini 4wd class posts on RCtech while I was lurking. 

If anybody could point a newbie racer in a direction that'd be great. I'll be moving to Indianapolis in December, so just thought I'd get ready and start getting what I need. 

Thanks!


----------



## racer357

Casey,

The VTA class and the new slots bombers are heavy on Friday Nights. There are couple of us trying to get 12th going so we will see how winter develops.

For indoor offroad, The 2wd short course trucks and the spec slash are huge classes.


----------



## BadSign

Mini-Cooper (TCS rules), Bombers, and Vintage Trans-Am are all established classes, and F1 is just about to start up. Check the website out:

Indy Slots


----------



## CaseyDDR

racer357 said:


> Casey,
> 
> The VTA class and the new slots bombers are heavy on Friday Nights. There are couple of us trying to get 12th going so we will see how winter develops.
> 
> For indoor offroad, The 2wd short course trucks and the spec slash are huge classes.


I'm not much for the slash class, but I'll look at picking up a 12th if ppl are going to try starting up some racing of those. 

Is the indoor slash racing on the carpet?

It'll be nice to be located near a track again, even if I'm going to be on the opposite side of town.

Racer, PM me if you can with some info maybe on 12th scale.


----------



## vtxjosh

CaseyDDR said:


> I'm not much for the slash class, but I'll look at picking up a 12th if ppl are going to try starting up some racing of those.
> 
> Is the indoor slash racing on the carpet?
> 
> It'll be nice to be located near a track again, even if I'm going to be on the opposite side of town.
> 
> Racer, PM me if you can with some info maybe on 12th scale.


The indoor Slash class is on carpet w/ jumps and on oval. Right now we race Slash and Pro SCT 5 of the 6 days a week we're open.


----------



## indymodz

Ive got a SC10 setup for oval in the sale forums, has everything to run offroad also.. I'd like to sell/trade it locally to fund a Bomber, PM me if interested.


----------



## tmt

Josh,let me know when to get the new castle sct10 esc& motor in stock,thanks Tom t.


----------



## chadtastic

tmt said:


> Josh,let me know when to get the new castle sct10 esc& motor in stock,thanks Tom t.


Sorry Tom we had 2 in this past week and sold them both on Friday. Im sure Josh will order more this week...


----------



## chadtastic

*Cash Race!!!*

Indy Slots
Presents its First Annual Black Friday Race
Dash For Cash

At 1pm 11/25 Indy Slots will hold an on-road cash race. Entry fees will be $15 per class, with a 60% payout in each class. Classes are Bombers, Mini Coopers, and VTA. We will have 50/50 drawings, and some raffle prizes. So while all the women are out shopping, come race with us at Slots...

If there are enough rcgt or F1 cars we will hold a race for them too, but there needs to be at least five to make a class for this race. 

There will be a 3 class minimum... 

Yes we will still be running the regular Friday night program as well if enough show interest...


----------



## ZXR_KiD

I'll DEFINATLY put that on the calendar and WILL be in attendance...
I'll likely run Mini and F-1 (if you'll allow my floater chassis I can probably bring a couple more cars/drivers)

I've got tires/batts for VTA but no body unless the Pantera I've been driveway bashing is legal but its not going by the usvta rules...
I've got multiple bodies for the RCGT class but no tires... so I guess I'll have to make the call on wich to run

EDIT*
found an old PArma 69 camaro so I guess I do have a legal VTA body


----------



## THE READER

chadtastic said:


> Indy Slots
> Presents its First Annual Black Friday Race
> Dash For Cash
> 
> At 1pm 11/25 Indy Slots will hold an on-road cash race. Entry fees will be $15 per class, with a 60% payout in each class. Classes are Bombers, Mini Coopers, and VTA. We will have 50/50 drawings, and some raffle prizes. So while all the women are out shopping, come race with us at Slots...
> 
> If there are enough rcgt or F1 cars we will hold a race for them too, but there needs to be at least five to make a class for this race.
> 
> There will be a 3 class minimum...
> 
> Yes we will still be running the regular Friday night program as well if enough show interest...




CHAD DIDNT YOU MEAN 11/26?


----------



## DCutshaw

chadtastic said:


> Indy Slots
> Presents its First Annual Black Friday Race
> Dash For Cash
> 
> At 1pm 11/25 Indy Slots will hold an on-road cash race. Entry fees will be $15 per class, with a 60% payout in each class. Classes are Bombers, Mini Coopers, and VTA. We will have 50/50 drawings, and some raffle prizes. So while all the women are out shopping, come race with us at Slots...
> 
> If there are enough rcgt or F1 cars we will hold a race for them too, but there needs to be at least five to make a class for this race.
> 
> There will be a 3 class minimum...
> 
> Yes we will still be running the regular Friday night program as well if enough show interest...


Sweet!!!!! Count me in! :thumbsup::woohoo:


----------



## BadSign

Ooh, very interesting! A whole day- and maybe night of racing? Count me in for VTA and F1 if we get enough, Coopers if we don't.


----------



## 1BrownGuy

*results*

where are the results from Friday? ..... 10/29/10 had a great group of bombers


----------



## outlander5

1BrownGuy said:


> where are the results from Friday? ..... 10/29/10 had a great group of bombers


dude did you forget you ran rcgt.lol


----------



## trerc

I finished 2nd to Mr. Cordell in both Cooper and bombers...


----------



## Railroader

chadtastic said:


> Indy Slots
> Presents its First Annual Black Friday Race
> Dash For Cash
> 
> At 1pm 11/25 Indy Slots will hold an on-road cash race. Entry fees will be $15 per class, with a 60% payout in each class. Classes are Bombers, Mini Coopers, and VTA. We will have 50/50 drawings, and some raffle prizes. So while all the women are out shopping, come race with us at Slots...
> 
> If there are enough rcgt or F1 cars we will hold a race for them too, but there needs to be at least five to make a class for this race.
> 
> There will be a 3 class minimum...
> 
> Yes we will still be running the regular Friday night program as well if enough show interest...


Can we run a non-cash novice class? Something to keep my kids busy. I can only make one of the races that day and i'd like to do the cash race.

I'd like to do F1 (if we get the rules set), and bombers.


----------



## racer357

what if I can bring 5+ 12th scales, can we have a cash class too.

how about 5+ go karts? I canot bring my self to buy a TC and build a bomber.


----------



## indymodz

Im gonna try to have my VTA ready for the race. Hopefully have a Bomber to throw down in the next couple weeks. Ill pass on the foam classes


----------



## chuck in indy

Schumacher chassis won't ship til mid November supposedly...


----------



## 1BrownGuy

racer357 said:


> what if I can bring 5+ 12th scales, can we have a cash class too.
> 
> how about 5+ go karts? I canot bring my self to buy a TC and build a bomber.


I use a TT01 for the bomber class you can practically find those things in the trash  ... I even think some one was passing them out on Halloween my 1 year old got one in her trick or treat basket basically those things are super cheap ..vintage tires and a body all is needed :hat:


----------



## jonesy112

I have a 25.5 SS motor for sale if anyone needs it. Looking for a 17.5 for a possible trade?


----------



## chuck in indy

and if your just looking to have a cheap ride and a little fun the TT01 will work in VTA as well. I got mine out of a bum's shopping cart. The other he was playing kick the can with I'm using for parts! :tongue:


----------



## chuck in indy

racer357 said:


> what if I can bring 5+ 12th scales, can we have a cash class too.
> 
> how about 5+ go karts? I canot bring my self to buy a TC and build a bomber.


The tt01 I run in the Bomber class with everything (minus charger) ran me a smidge over $300. RTR Chassis TAM46601 came with motor, speedo, servo and radio ($175), Battery Orion 2400 - 20C ($50), Wheels & tires ($40), Body ($20), paint and misc crap like deans plugs, paragon, etc ($35). Throw in a charger and your ready to boogie for $350 - $375? Car with the correct body will even work for VTA or RCGT with a really good setup combined with precision driving.


----------



## jetmechG550

You guys are missing the point, it's not about buying something to be cheap LOL


----------



## chuck in indy

Here's the new line of RCGT / Indy GT cars from Radio Shack!

http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4424866#

Nice! :roll:

I found a bomber too!

http://www.seventhavenue.com/catalo...010&link=075114&medium=CSE&CAWELAID=666308508


----------



## trerc

jonesy112 said:


> I have a 25.5 SS motor for sale if anyone needs it. Looking for a 17.5 for a possible trade?


You got a PM on that 25.5


----------



## indymodz

jetmechG550 said:


> You guys are missing the point, it's not about buying something to be cheap LOL


I wish. Cheap isnt w/o cost completly, compared to other classes its VERY cheap. The point is fun


----------



## indymodz

jonesy112 said:


> I have a 25.5 SS motor for sale if anyone needs it. Looking for a 17.5 for a possible trade?


PM sent


----------



## racer357

I also got a tt01 in my Easter basket but it traded it for 12 th scale tires.

If I was going to build a bomber or Vta, it wouldn't be cheap. As Frank alluded to, I am not asking for a 12th scale class or go kart class to be cheap. I think they are more fun.


----------



## BadSign

Railroader said:


> Can we run a non-cash novice class? Something to keep my kids busy. I can only make one of the races that day and i'd like to do the cash race.
> 
> I'd like to do F1 (if we get the rules set), and bombers.


That's 2 racers for F1. Looking for more.


----------



## jetmechG550

indymodz said:


> I wish. Cheap isnt w/o cost completly, compared to other classes its VERY cheap. The point is fun


exactly and you missed it too


----------



## jetmechG550

chuck in indy said:


> Here's the new line of RCGT / Indy GT cars from Radio Shack!
> 
> http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4424866#
> 
> Nice! :roll:
> 
> I found a bomber too!
> 
> http://www.seventhavenue.com/catalo...010&link=075114&medium=CSE&CAWELAID=666308508


I'm buying 3 of everything and entering all three of said cars to make a class, it'll be fun, whether or not we actually run, I'm just going to do it


----------



## trerc

ummmm, I believe I get it... you dont wanna run a TC, and are not happy with the classes that are currently offered in the onroad program as they are largely TC favored classes so we need more classes which will just go on to further dilute the existing classes...yay


----------



## jetmechG550

trerc said:


> ummmm, I believe I get it... you dont wanna run a TC, and are not happy with the classes that are currently offered in the onroad program as they are largely TC favored classes so we need more classes which will just go on to further dilute the existing classes...yay


No but thanks for playin'


----------



## jonesy112

i normally would agree with you a hundred percent trevor....however I think adding 12th scale wont dilute the program at all and bring new racers into slots that dont normally come to the friday night program.


----------



## Railroader

I am about done with hobbytalk. All this weird bickering leads to less people racing at Indy Slots. The thing that bothers me the most is people picking apart the program who don't even race on-road at Slots.

Seriously, this is very childish.


----------



## Railroader

Jonesy112, that wasn't directed at your post. If the 1/12th would show up they can race. I do think 1/12th class will dilute a little bit some of the other classes. But I think it would also bring others who don't normally race at Slots into the track.


----------



## trerc

There's tons of 12th scale guys around, they just dont race at slots, or at least not on Friday nights. That being said there's enough 12th scale guys in the area to create a good solid class without impact on any of the other established classes.


----------



## jonesy112

no worries railroader, I didnt read it like that at all.


----------



## jonesy112

indymodz said:


> PM sent


tried to send you a pm, but your inbox is full. Let me know when you clean it out


----------



## trerc

My point was that I would rather have 3 classes that have great turnouts week after week over 6 classes that have hit and miss turnouts. Nothing beats building a car, driving an hour and a half in Friday night traffic to the track to race it only to find out that the other 2 guys in your class didnt show up that week so you have nobody to run with and your forced to pack up and go home.


----------



## jetmechG550

That's all we were getting at. I'm not picking on other classes, i have no interest in running them and I enjoy going to more than one track...We're not looking to pull racers from other classes and certainly not going to tell people you need to dump a class to race what we're running. But people want to be smart asses about it fine go ahead, you just make yourself look like a bigger ass and then drive people away


----------



## Railroader

trerc said:


> My point was that I would rather have 3 classes that have great turnouts week after week over 6 classes that have hit and miss turnouts. Nothing beats building a car, driving an hour and a half in Friday night traffic to the track to race it only to find out that the other 2 guys in your class didnt show up that week so you have nobody to run with and your forced to pack up and go home.


That's why you own one of everything!

Seriously though, I know what you're talking about. When we used to race basically one class with about 40 guys on the Sunday oval program it was awesome. You had to fight for a pit space. You worried about making the b-main. The b-main!

As much as I wish everyone wanted to race exactly what I want to race, I appreciate everyone's varied interests. Seeing that the Cooper class only had a few last week I am going to run the Coopers for a few weeks to keep the interest there. I also like the Bombers a lot and want the F1 class to get going. I even have aspirations of getting a VTA car going again (just need to find the funds).


----------



## racer357

Railroader, who is picking anything apart about the program?

I simply asked if there were 5 of either of the Onroad cars I have if there could be a class for them on black Friday. I would like to race on road at slots but I currently don't own a touring car chassis. I can easily find 3 other 12 th scales to come on black Friday if the owners choose to allow a class.

As far as the bomber class goes, they are cool and look like alot of fun but if I buy a tc chassis I want the trick stuff. I know it can be done cheaply but half of the reason I race toy cars is to have cool toys. I like having the trick stuff. I know it doesn't improve my odds of winning, but I still enjoy tinkering with the latest and greatest stuff. With that in mind, it is difficult for me to justify speeding 600.00 for a current X-ray chassis to build a car that applies to a class that only runs at one facility.
My job has me in different cities every day and 12th scale rules are universal.

That is the main reason for building the car I chose. I like racing at multiple facilities.


----------



## racer357

What is the speedo rule for the Cooper class? I do have one of those I could set up to run one the established classes.


----------



## Railroader

TCS rules.


----------



## indymodz

jonesy112 said:


> tried to send you a pm, but your inbox is full. Let me know when you clean it out


fixed :thumbsup:


----------



## racer357

FWIW, Sunday was my first time at the other place. I spoke with most of the 12th scalers and some of the vta guys. Many of them were unaware of the new owners and new carpet etc at Slots. I think you will see more racers soon as I promoted the new owners interest in what racers need and how well the race programs are running since the changes. There were 12 12th scales Sunday and some of the top racers in the region were there. It would be awesome to get those guys to check out slots and then tell their friends about it and help the program grow even more. As you have seen so far. Rich, Josh, Chad, and Tom use the money coming in to Stock the part the racers tell them they need and improve the facility for the racers. More racers = More money and more money = better facility and happy track owners. I only want to see sucess at slots. That is my reason for rallying for the 12th scale class.

I have no malicious intent.


----------



## rcracer1971

*12th scale*

so does anybody know who has the best 12th scale on the market. i have always been an associated person, but seen an xray 12th scale pan car. i have never ran a 12th pan, i ran a 10th pan years ago, but never got into 12th, it does look fun. thinking about tryin 12th pan, if guys show up. sounds like racer357 is on the ball. any info would be appreciated. thanks.


i can vouch for them gettin parts. tom said last week (sunday) he would order in some parts i needed, and he reminded yesterday that he did and that they were in. thanks again tom.


----------



## indymodz

I dont think you can go wrong with the 12r5.1, they have a really good front end, but I have seen Corally's, Xrays and CRCs running great also. Id consider parts replacement and ease of setup on any brand you get.


----------



## racer357

The most common 12th scales at the track are CRC gen XL and the Serpent s120link. The 12l is a good car too but I would expect to carry my own supply of back up parts due to a limited number of others with that car at the track.

Support from fellow racers is better with the Serpent and CRC. I went with the CRC car for cost effective reasons. The parts are available from Horizon so therefore I can have Josh and the gang order parts if I need them and the parts are inexpensive compared to the Serprent.


----------



## playtimeover

yokman said:


> i would like to get a 12th but i am looking at a new TC.might have to change the name from yokman to x man


Haha. I like your new name! XMAN!  


Hoping to see some photos at the Indy slots.


----------



## CaseyDDR

Great 12th scale knowledge being spit out here  I'm so excited to get back to Indianapolis. Stuck in Lafayette until my house is finished in Greenfield. 

It's a tough decision on what to buy though! I obviously want to race more than one class, but don't know what to pick as a second class. Looking at the Tamiya Mini class to run also.


----------



## chadtastic

Indy Slots
Presents its First Annual Black Friday Race
Dash For Cash

At 1pm 11/26 Indy Slots will hold an on-road cash race. Entry fees will be $15 per class, with a 60% payout in each class. Classes are Bombers, Mini Coopers, and VTA. We will have 50/50 drawings, and some raffle prizes. So while all the women are out shopping, come race with us at Slots...

If there are enough rcgt or F1 cars we will hold a race for them too, but there needs to be at least five to make a class for this race. 

There will be a 3 class minimum... 

Yes we will still be running the regular Friday night program as well if enough show interest...


----------



## johnson357

I'll have a mini for sale and maybe a roller too......need to thin some excess to get me a 1/12 scale, they look like fun.


----------



## DCutshaw

I would like to run 1/12 considering I have a 1/12 chassis laying around however, I cannot afford to run 17.5 open and lipo lol, mine currently has a 27 turn stock with a 4 cell nimh but it does the trick, any intrest in stock 1/12 racing?


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here at the Race Results for Friday 10/29/2010 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Novice Main (Mini Coopers)
Pos..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....22...5m00.895..*Victor Killen*
....2....08...1m51.713..Porter Taylor
....3....03...1m15.686..Alsa Mehn

Coopers - A Main
Pos..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....40...7m08.299..*Bob Cordell*
....2....35...7m13.076..Trevor Wimberly
....3....33...xmxx.xxx..Scott Taylor

Bombers - B Main
Pos..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....28...5m09.309..*Doug James* (bump to A)
....2....27...5m00.489..{b]Nick Denny[/b] (bump to A)
....3....27...5m03.191..Steve Larracey
....4....22...4m47.249..Rob Pauly
....5....22...5m09.804..Scott Taylor
....6....08...3m33.958..Josh Shearer
....7....06...2m19.274..Brian Eggers

Bombers - A Main
Pos..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....41...7m01.939..*Bob "Stealth Bomber" Cordell*
....2....41...7m07.437..Trevor Wimberly (in his Bomber debut??)
....3....40...7m06.769..Zoltan
....4....40...7m07.022..Derich Cutshaw
....5....39...7m09.279..Tom Johnson
....6....37...7m11.385..Doug James
....7....35...7m09.055..Nick Denny
....8....33...6m28.685..AJ Heck

25.5 VTA - Main
Pos..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....50...8m08.375..*Bob Yelle*
....2....50...8m08.857..Greg Cobb
....3....49...8m06.817..Brian Smith
....4....44...8m02.027..AJ Heck

Indy GT - Main (17.5 limted/21.5 open)
Pos..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....46...7m08.782..*Greg Cobb*
....2....45...7m00.346..Houston Thomas
....3....43...7m08.598..Jason Eaker

Tamiya F1 - foam tires
Pos..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
A few racers practiced. Expect to see more on Fridays in upcoming weeks.


----------



## johnson357

DCutshaw said:


> I would like to run 1/12 considering I have a 1/12 chassis laying around however, I cannot afford to run 17.5 open and lipo lol, mine currently has a 27 turn stock with a 4 cell nimh but it does the trick, any intrest in stock 1/12 racing?


I would say probably no interest since the rug runs the class with the 17.5 setup and that is the idea, to be able to run in at two places. Plus that is why I'm selling off some stuff because I just want to build a stupid fast car that I probably won't be able to drive :tongue: That being said as good of a driver as you are you would probably still be able to beat me with a stock set up so bring it and run it. I'm actually thinking about selling the bomber too so I can build a GT car, I'm just a big fan of the LeMans series looking cars


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

R/C racing is alive and *WELL!!* in Indianapolis.

For the casual reader of online forums, it may not obvious that there is strong support for r/c racing in the Indianapolis area. Even though there can be some lively discussion on the forums, the atmosphere at the tracks is generally fun and usually very helpful. Here is my less than expert opinion of the state of r/c racing in Indianapolis.

Offroad - excellent. There is strong support for short course racing in Indy, both outdoors and indoors. Any racer with a stock slash will find plenty of competition. Several other faster classes exist for more experienced racers.

Oval - very good. Multiple tracks/facilities offering classes from 1/4 scale all the way down to 1/18 scale. Pick the class/facility that offers the class you like and be ready to learn from some of the best oval racers in the midwest.

On-road - good. Again muliple track/facilities (includes summer parking lot racing) offering nationally supported classes as well local classes with good support. With different facilities offering racing on different days, the only challenge for local racers is what class to race on what night at what track.


----------



## 14smoke14

*cheap esc for bomber class*

Anyone have a cheap used esc allowed in the bomber class? If so please pm me. Thanks


----------



## Railroader

14smoke14 said:


> Anyone have a cheap used esc allowed in the bomber class? If so please pm me. Thanks


I have a couple ESCs that you could buy. Either a Novak XRS or HPI SC-15, each for $15.


----------



## 14smoke14

Ill def take one or the other. When will you be at indy slots or rcar? Ill be at both tonight.


Railroader said:


> I have a couple ESCs that you could buy. Either a Novak XRS or HPI SC-15, each for $15.


----------



## Railroader

14smoke14 said:


> Ill def take one or the other. When will you be at indy slots or rcar? Ill be at both tonight.


I won't be up to Slots until friday. I have both in my tool box, so I'll have them with me.


----------



## 14smoke14

If the novak is bomber legal ill take it. If not ill take the HPI


----------



## smokefan

Just a FYI if anyone locally is interested my son Kyle that races with me is selling his tc3.
Car comes with a servo and C27 take off tires a used body and a few spares. $75.00
We will have it with us at the Hurricane race at the Big Rug Sat. Would make a great bomber or vta


----------



## BadSign

PM for Mr. Chadtastic...


----------



## rcracer1971

*12th scale*

thanks guys for the info on the 12th scale, though it seems that nobody really as a favorite chassis, or think one is better than the other. from what i gather, most of you think the chassis' are pretty comparable. that is pretty good. so i guess it comes back to personal preference. still not sure what i wanna do or am gonna do, i just know the 5 chassis i have setup ready to go for slots, dont have a real big following yet, 1 being ,my legend (Actually 2 chassis' in box) 2 being my 1/10 slider, which i really have for rcar, and hopefully slots if it takes off, i know a few guys running slots have them. and 3 being my 1/18th outlaw mini sliders. which is a total blast to run and fast. there are about 6 of us with them, but it seems we all cant show at the same time to run. thats ok though. so again really lookin at something i havent done before with a chassis that i have never ran. i havent done any on road or off road racing since latter 90's. been all oval. think i will look around and see who has what, and whats out there. and maybe find a 12th scale close to ready to go. hopefully everybody else interested will show as well. and run both places. only other interest i have would be run the slash trucks on the oval to. or any other kinda pan car racing. again thanks all. and happy racing to all. with the weather gettin colder, maybe more guys will start showing more consisently.


----------



## rcracer1971

*greenfield*

hey casey, how are you? i to live in greenfield, u ever need anything just give me a shout out.


----------



## CaseyDDR

rcracer1971 said:


> hey casey, how are you? i to live in greenfield, u ever need anything just give me a shout out.


I'm not there yet, I'll be there in January.


----------



## outlander5

rcracer1971 said:


> hey casey, how are you? i to live in greenfield, u ever need anything just give me a shout out.


ya i'm in greenfield also


----------



## outlander5

lugnutz you have a pm


----------



## Lugnutz

outlander5 said:


> lugnutz you have a pm


You have voice mail.


----------



## Railroader

You have smoke signals.


----------



## indymodz

I have a Quark 33a ProCar brushless esc and AON 4900kv motor I am selling/trading if any of the mini racers need 1.
PM me if interested. Im putting an ad with pics in the F/S section

Jason

edit* Also have a mini-t in the F/S section


----------



## chuck in indy

If by chance I can make it to race Friday night does anyone have an extra F1 body they'd let me use? I've been busy with work and moving and didn't get mine painted. I'll bring my bomber and vta if not.


----------



## chuck in indy

I like the new TCS rules for coopers so I'm going to grab and build me a new one. Anyone in favor of implementing the new rules February 1st, 2011 and giving a racer 1 mulligan thereafter? That gives us about 3 months... I think it's just a spec tire change so it should be no big deal changing over since we replace tires more than anything else unless it's a broken part.


----------



## chuck in indy

*INDY SLOTS*
On-Road Racing
Friday November 4th, 2010
Doors open at Noon / Racing Starts at 7pm​


----------



## trerc

chuck in indy said:


> I like the new TCS rules for coopers so I'm going to grab and build me a new one. Anyone in favor of implementing the new rules February 1st, 2011 and giving a racer 1 mulligan thereafter? That gives us about 3 months... I think it's just a spec tire change so it should be no big deal changing over since we replace tires more than anything else unless it's a broken part.


This is good news

Im liking the new rules, and the M-06....I can't wait, I'd like to see them implement a spec brushless system for the mini as the do the other TCS classes, that would tighten up the racing even more.


----------



## johnson357

What r the new tire rules?


----------



## trerc

johnson357 said:


> What r the new tire rules?


They are implementing a spec Premounted tire...


----------



## BadSign

chuck in indy said:


> If by chance I can make it to race Friday night does anyone have an extra F1 body they'd let me use? I've been busy with work and moving and didn't get mine painted. I'll bring my bomber and vta if not.


Maybe they've got one upstairs you can slap on it?

If not, just bring it out and run it clear! Wish I had a spare...


----------



## BadSign

I will have a rookie driver in cooper tomorrow night. I'm in for VTA and F1.


----------



## chuck in indy

Go to link below if your interested in an RTR 1/10 scale IRL! I want one made that looks real and to scale! I think Traxxas can pull it off... Let em know. I forwarded to link to Traxxas.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=308900


----------



## Railroader

I'll have a couple garage sale items for sale tonight at the track.

An Associated 12l4 and another unknown (possibly older CRC will work with 1s LiPo battery) 1/12th scale chassis. The Associated has a 1/12th scale servo and tires. $50 for the Associated and $20 for the unknown.

I'll also have an older custom 1/10th scale pan car with an Associated front suspension. $25

Older HPI Sprint Touring Car chassis. Perfect for Bomber class. $25

I want to get rid of this stuff so don't be afraid to offer trades or other bids.


----------



## microed

Hope to join you all on Fridays soon. I need to get a Lipo charger. What is a good one for around $100 dollars or less? It does not need to be AC/DC, I have a power supply.

As far as the new tire rule goes, the way I read it is the spec tire rule only applies to regional races, so we would not all need to rush out and buy new tires.


----------



## Railroader

microed said:


> Hope to join you all on Fridays soon. I need to get a Lipo charger. What is a good one for around $100 dollars or less? It does not need to be AC/DC, I have a power supply.
> 
> As far as the new tire rule goes, the way I read it is the spec tire rule only applies to regional races, so we would not all need to rush out and buy new tires.


The Onyx 230 is a pretty good charger that costs about $70-80.

I like the new TCS rules and would like to see Indy Slots adopt them as soon as Tamiya enforces them.


----------



## Railroader

The F1 class was great tonight. Only three of us, but all of us were the same speeds with driving ability deciding the race. The F104 Chuck was driving was nice and although looks different, didn't really handle much different. A few more in a heat and tuis class will be crazy fun.


----------



## chuck in indy

*Race Results for Friday 11/06/2010*

Here at the Race Results for Friday 11/06/2010 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Novice Main
Pos..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....18...5m07.697..Sam Vanderveen
....2....18...5m16.791..Ben James (TQ..17...5m10.238)
....3....17...5m20.549..Mike Vaught
....4....13...5m09.793..Musu Scott

Bombers Main
Pos..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....26...5m11.673..Houston Thomas (TQ..25...5m10.747)
....2....25...5m00.129..Derich Cutshaw
....3....25...5m08.577..Chuck Ray
....4....23...5m09.646..Doug James
....5....22...5m00.946..NIck Denny
....6....22...5m07.446..Steve Larracey
....7....00...0m00.000..Gary Wheatley (DNS - Mechanical)

F1 Main
Pos..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....39...7m09.635..Chuck Ray (TQ..27...5m11.375)
....2....37...7m01.204..Tom Johnson
....3....37...7m08.190..Brian Vanderveen


----------



## chuck in indy

*Mini TCS Rules for 2011*

I like the new TCS rules and would like to see Indy Slots adopt them as soon as Tamiya enforces them... Quote by Railroader.

I concur. Would like a ruling on this before I sink some dough in to another cooper. Class should be TCS rules with the exception that you can run any mini body like we have always done. No after market tires, wheels, hop-ups, etc - straight up TCS Rules. The spec tires work for VTA and Bombers so they will work for Mini's. I would imagine the pre-mounted sets will be available in the next month or so.

http://www.tamiyausa.com/product/item.php?product-id=1016


----------



## microed

No mini-cooper class last night? What's up with that?


----------



## Railroader

microed said:


> No mini-cooper class last night? What's up with that?


We decided to have a light night and most of us focused on running just one class. A few of us brought our cars, we just didn't race them.

I wanted to focus on getting my F103 running faster.


----------



## johnson357

I'm cool with the new tire rules for mini's ....I'm all for going along with national rules for all the classes when possible


----------



## Railroader

Railroader said:


> I'll have a couple garage sale items for sale tonight at the track.
> 
> An Associated 12l4 and another unknown (possibly older CRC will work with 1s LiPo battery) 1/12th scale chassis. The Associated has a 1/12th scale servo and tires. $50 for the Associated and $20 for the unknown.
> 
> I'll also have an older custom 1/10th scale pan car with an Associated front suspension. $25
> 
> Older HPI Sprint Touring Car chassis. Perfect for Bomber class. $25
> 
> I want to get rid of this stuff so don't be afraid to offer trades or other bids.


Sorry, I forgot to take this stuff to the track last night. :hat: [DUNCE CAP]

Here is a gallery of pictures (more pictures here): http://mybuddypete.smugmug.com/For-Sale/Pan-cars-and-HPI-Sprint/14534583_CoaJe#1079774166_nYacq

Associated 12L4 $50

















CRC 1/12th[Unknown, may not be CRC] $20









Custom 1/10th pan [Mostly Associated parts] $25









HPI Sprint TC 1/10th $25









Again, there are a few more pictures at the link above.


----------



## MicroRacerM18

The Cooper TCS rules are fine. I just want to know if we can run the tires we have until it is time to replace them and then we can go to the new spec tire?

I know a few racers who have bought new tires for their coopers lately and they would have to take off a good set of tires to be legal.

I doubt there will be much of a performance difference between the old and new tires.

Just a point for discussion.


----------



## johnson357

Tom, can the rc12 run lipo and brushless?


----------



## Railroader

johnson357 said:


> Tom, can the rc12 run lipo and brushless?


I am not sure if guys have fit a 1S LiPo into that chassis. It looks like you could fit a lipo along one side and the electronics on the other. But there might be problems with balance from left to right. I used to race it with a 17.5 brushless system and 4-cell NiMH.

The other 1/12th chassis I have for sale will defiantly fit a 1S lipo and brushless system.


----------



## BadSign

Hey Tom, hold That CRC car. I'll buy it from you next time I'm there!


----------



## BadSign

Great start to F1 racing last night! Tom Johnson and I both ran Tamiya F103RM's. Chuck ray ran a F104 Pro

For those looking to get into F1, the 103RM holds up very well against the 104. The 104 seems to be a bit more consistent in handling, while the 103 can be faster- and a bit hairier- to drive. 

For those of you thinking of the F103, I can tell you that the stock gear ration of 3.7 (Rollout: 50.8mm) was too high for the track. My motor came off at 220 degrees after a 5 minute heat. I'm going to somewhere close to a 4.5 Gear (41.8mm RO).

Lots of great wheel-to-wheel racing, some chopping, some blocking, and no damage to any car! I picked up my F103RM brand new for just a little over half the price of a F104.

If you're interested, the Rules are simple:


2010 Tamiya TCS rules
F103 or F104 Chassis
Silvercan motors
Any manufacturer's wings or bodies
Tamiya or Zen Foam Tires

Feel free to PM me with any questions


----------



## chuck in indy

Do you have a line on where to get the F103? Chad and I looked online and only can find the F104 through the normal channels.


----------



## BadSign

There's several available on eBay, I bouhjt mine for $80 plus $39 S&H from rc.sausuge.dog. I think you can offer less and get them.


----------



## BadSign

Also, the F104 is now available in non-pro editions. You could get a Wolf, Lotus, or Ferarri model and a set of foam tires for under $200.


----------



## indymodz

If I sell my sc10 soon I think Ill get one of these..


----------



## chuck in indy

BadSign said:


> Also, the F104 is now available in non-pro editions. You could get a Wolf, Lotus, or Ferarri model and a set of foam tires for under $200.


Here's my finished F104. I'm not sure if the tire lettering will hold up but we'll see!


----------



## microed

chuck in indy said:


> Here's my finished F104. I'm not sure if the tire lettering will hold up but we'll see!


That looks really cool. The wheels remind me of some that Penske used in the late 80's I do believe.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

New spec tires in the Tamiya Mini Cooper class sounds good. However we need to discuss how to handle the kit tires. I'm hoping that Tamiya will package the new spec tires in their kits. If not, I hate to see a rule add cost to one of the most wallet friendly classes currently being run in R/C. If anyone has seen a price for the new spec tire, my concern may be premature.

----------

In other local Mini Cooper racer news, Bob Cordell took 1st in the Mini Cooper class at the 2nd leg of the 2010-2011 Hurricane Series. Running the same M0-3 that he uses at Indy Slots, Bob set TQ against some good competition. It was good to see a local racer represent for all of the great Mini Cooper racers that we have in the Indianapolis area.


----------



## j21moss

Tom.. u sure that is a 12L4??? looks like a 12L3..I have been looking for a 12L4 and the cars I've seen have a chassis that has the batteries tray goes sideway..

Chuck.. your F104 looks pretty sweet!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Railroader

j21moss said:


> Tom.. u sure that is a 12L4??? looks like a 12L3..I have been looking for a 12L4 and the cars I've seen have a chassis that has the batteries tray goes sideway..:


Yup. Here's the instruction manual:http://aedownloads.com/downloads/manuals/12l4_manual.pdf


----------



## bemain

What tires are TCS legal for the coopers? I have the 60D radials on mine and the super slicks on my son's novice Cooper.


----------



## j21moss

Railroader said:


> Yup. Here's the instruction manual:http://aedownloads.com/downloads/manuals/12l4_manual.pdf


ok..sweet!!


----------



## Railroader

bemain said:


> What tires are TCS legal for the coopers? I have the 60D radials on mine and the super slicks on my son's novice Cooper.


I am 99.999999% certain your current tires are 100% legal.

Current tire rules:
Tamiya 60D tires and wheels only (50683, 50684, 53254 and 53340). 
Stuffing tires with inserts to create a "ballooned" tire, and producing overdrive is not legal. Tire diameter limit will be limited to 60mm. 

New 2011 tire rules:
New for 2011: Spec Tires, item 1016 Pre-Mounted Radial Tires 60D Super-Grip
(4pcs) must be used for all regional races. The rim color used on the Spec tire is unique to the pre-mount. The style rim used is the Suzuki swift spoke.


----------



## racer357

moss, I have a 12l4 I would part with also. PM me an offer.


----------



## BadSign

indymodz said:


> If I sell my sc10 soon I think Ill get one of these..


Let us know when you do, we're trying to keep everyone in touch and build the class up carefully!


----------



## PDK RACING

What is the tire and esc rules in F1


----------



## Railroader

BadSign said:


> Great start to F1 racing last night! Tom Johnson and I both ran Tamiya F103RM's. Chuck ray ran a F104 Pro
> 
> For those looking to get into F1, the 103RM holds up very well against the 104. The 104 seems to be a bit more consistent in handling, while the 103 can be faster- and a bit hairier- to drive.
> 
> For those of you thinking of the F103, I can tell you that the stock gear ration of 3.7 (Rollout: 50.8mm) was too high for the track. My motor came off at 220 degrees after a 5 minute heat. I'm going to somewhere close to a 4.5 Gear (41.8mm RO).
> 
> Lots of great wheel-to-wheel racing, some chopping, some blocking, and no damage to any car! I picked up my F103RM brand new for just a little over half the price of a F104.
> 
> If you're interested, the Rules are simple:
> 
> 
> 2010 Tamiya TCS rules
> F103 or F104 Chassis
> Silvercan motors
> Any manufacturer's wings or bodies
> Tamiya or Zen Foam Tires
> 
> Feel free to PM me with any questions





PDK RACING said:


> What is the tire and esc rules in F1


See above.

To clarify: We are running the Tamiya TCS rules regarding the F1 Foam class with the exception of allowing the F103 chassis, Zen tires specifically made for the Tamiya F1 chassis, and any F1 body or wing set that fits the Tamiya F1 chassis (wings and body sets must match).

Tamiya TCS rules for 2011: http://www.tamiyausa.com/articles/ln/112/2011 Regional TCS rules V3.pdf
F-1 FOAM
1. Legal chassis platform: F104 
2. Motor rules: Tamiya 540-J motor (item 53689) No RPM limits. 
3. Any Tamiya F104 foam F1 tire may be used. This includes: F104: 51384, 51385,
54167 and 54168. 
4. Mixing and matching F103 and F104 foam rubber is not allowed. 
5. Cutting compounds and re-gluing them to create firm/soft hybrids is not allowed. 
6. Tire width trimming is not allowed. The entire width of the Tamiya tire must be used. 
7. Mixing Tamiya bodies and Tamiya wings is NOT allowed. You must use the wings that
match the body set. 
8. Any pinion and spur gear ratio combo may be used. 
9. Tamiya Driver figure must be used. 
10.vBattery rules: Any Legal TCS battery. See general rules above.


----------



## chadtastic

Indy Slots
Presents its First Annual Black Friday Race
Dash For Cash

At 1pm 11/26 Indy Slots will hold an on-road cash race. Entry fees will be $15 per class, with a 60% payout in each class. Classes are Bombers, Mini Coopers, and VTA. We will have 50/50 drawings, and some raffle prizes. So while all the women are out shopping, come race with us at Slots...

If there are enough rcgt or F1 cars we will hold a race for them too, but there needs to be at least five to make a class for this race.

There will be a 3 class minimum...

Yes we will still be running the regular Friday night program as well if enough show interest...


----------



## rcracer1971

*points race*

well about 21 hours away from me beating good ole chadtastic. he is gonna be eatin my rubber and breathin my dust. LMAO! cheeers chad! :wave::tongue:


----------



## chuck in indy

Looks like these might be arriving just in time for Christmas. It's an F104 RTR.

http://www.horizonhobby.com/Products/Default.aspx?ProdID=TAM84161


----------



## rockin_bob13

How are those go karts working for ya?


----------



## racer357

they havent tried to race them yet, but they handle awesome.


----------



## trerc

Likely be down to run some mini Cooper and bombers tomorrow


----------



## PDK RACING

Rocking Bob you got pm


----------



## 1BrownGuy

Pdkiai.............:wave:


----------



## PDK RACING

*?*



1BrownGuy said:


> Pdkiai.............:wave:



iai.....?


----------



## Railroader

Why do people announce in threads that they have sent a PM? don't you guys get emails when you receive a PM? serious question.


----------



## Railroader

Racing bombers, coopers, and f1 tomorrow.


----------



## jetmechG550

I have mine set to get an e-mail but never get them. RC Tech is the same way. If it's a thread I am subscribed to, I get the email that someone replied to the thread with the post.


----------



## chuck in indy

I just sent a BM!


----------



## chuck in indy

I think my chassis may be under weight now? Pass the Turkey!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

*McAllister Racing '57 Ford Bomber Stock*
1/10 scale - Part #181

Paint (rattle cans):
Tamiya TS-41 Coral Blue (lacquer based but not optimized for lexan)
Pactra RC251 Sprint White
Pactra RC262 Indy Silver
Pactra RC264 Metallic Red (brake lens - not shown)


----------



## PDK RACING

Railroader said:


> Why do people announce in threads that they have sent a PM? don't you guys get emails when you receive a PM? serious question.


Serious answer No I do not.


----------



## racer357

That's to pretty to race, especially with non-lexan paint. Looks awesome though.


----------



## chuck in indy

OK so we're running the new TCS Mini rules starting when after 2011? The Tamiya site has the spec mounted tires on their site for $45 but I'm sure they will be less so maybe use up what you got tire wise until the beginning of February? Link below...

http://www.tamiyausa.com/product/item.php?product-id=1016


----------



## chuck in indy

*Friday Night On-road Racing*

*On-Road Racing at Indy Slots*
Mini-Coopers / VTA / Bombers / Novice / RCGT / F1 / 12th Scale
Friday - November 12, 2010
Doors open at Noon - Racing starts at 7PM​
We will be having a drawing to give away a VTA body tonight! One ticket per person that signs up to race.​.


----------



## trerc

chuck in indy said:


> OK so we're running the new TCS Mini rules starting when after 2011? The Tamiya site has the spec mounted tires on their site for $45 but I'm sure they will be less so maybe use up what you got tire wise until the beginning of February? Link below...
> 
> http://www.tamiyausa.com/product/item.php?product-id=1016


If I'm not mistaken they look to be good ol S-Grips 

I really think a spec brushless system would send this class in a new direction, both the Hobbywing and Venom systems are proven in these cars and can be had for under $100. I hope someday TCS jumps on the brushless bandwagon as its a good wagon to be on....


----------



## THE READER

trerc said:


> If I'm not mistaken they look to be good ol S-Grips
> 
> I really think a spec brushless system would send this class in a new direction, both the Hobbywing and Venom systems are proven in these cars and can be had for under $100. I hope someday TCS jumps on the brushless bandwagon as its a good wagon to be on....


I agree!! and it would solved a lot of tech problem with motors.
I for one would get back in to it. :wave:


----------



## microed

trerc said:


> both the Hobbywing and Venom systems are proven in these cars and can be had for under $100.


The 540J motors can be had for $20.00. I think that is the reason Tamiya has been slow to adopt a brushless motor, especially for the mini class.

Hopefully, I plan to return racing with you all next Friday. If that does not work out, I will see you on black Friday.

-Ed


----------



## BadSign

How was the racing tonight?


----------



## chuck in indy

*Race results for 11/12/2010*

*Cooper Main*
Pos..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....30...5m09.565..Tom Johnson
....2....30...5m12.391..Trevor Wimberly (TQ..29...5m01.012)
....3....28...5m08.569..Steve Larracey
....4....27...5m05.983..Doug James

*Bomber B Main*
Pos..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....32...5m02.512..Derich Cutshaw (bump to A)
....2....31...5m07.271..AJ Heck (bump to A)
....3....31...5m07.476..Steve Larracey
....4....29...5m07.735..Devon Suter
....5....27...5m01.587..Doug James

*Bomber A Main*
Pos..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....32...5m00.634..Chuck Ray
....2....32...5m01.009..Derich Cutshaw
....3....32...5m06.325..Trevor Wimberly
....4....31..5m09.798..AJ Heck
....5....28..5m08.351..Tom Johnson (TQ..33...5m06.384)
....6....15..2m39.535..Chad Wisdom
....7....06..1m43.957..Brian Smith

*VTA Main*
Pos..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....54...8m03.478..Brian Smith
....2....54...8m03.588..Greg Cobb (TQ..35...5m05.012)
....3....52...8m06.718..Michael Jones
....4....50...8m04.628..AJ Heck

*RCGT Main*
Pos..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....37...5m04.554..Gregg Cobb (TQ..35...5m08.286)
....2....35...5m01.728..Brian Smith
....3....34...5m03.044..Houston Thomas
....4....32...5m05.221..Bob Yelle

*F1 Main*
Pos..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....37...5m06.658..Chuck Ray (TQ..36...5m04.420)
....2....36...5m02.599..Chad Wisdom
....3....35...5m01.005..Tom Johnson

*12th Scale Main*
Pos..Laps..........Time..Name
--------------------------------------------
....1....60...8m08.491..Chuck Ray (TQ..36...5m07.396)
....2....58...8m03.524..Frank Cascio
....3....58...8m05.614..Steve Christian


----------



## chuck in indy

Thanks for the left front bearing Steve Christian, I owe you a buck or two dude. It was great to meet you and Frank.

Great run in the Bomber A - main Derich! I couldn't have held you off for another minute. You were hooked up well and I benefited from a trouble free race. I probably had the third or fourth best car but got lucky and had things fall my way. Keep it up T-Spec Master!

Everyone have a great weekend!


----------



## chadtastic

microed said:


> The 540J motors can be had for $20.00. I think that is the reason Tamiya has been slow to adopt a brushless motor, especially for the mini class.
> 
> Hopefully, I plan to return racing with you all next Friday. If that does not work out, I will see you on black Friday.
> 
> -Ed


Indy Slots has them for $14.99


----------



## trerc

Good times racing last night dudes, some really close racing


----------



## BadSign

6 classes in one night? I never thought I'd see that! Hard to believe we had just 4-5 guys running VTA 2 years ago.


----------



## racer357

Last night was fun. It was nice to meet the on road guys from Slots. Good group of guys. Hopefully we can round up a few more 12th scales.


----------



## MicroRacerM18

I had a great time racing last night. AJ and I had some great battles in bombers. It was a lot of fun.

The spec tires for coopers sound great, it will be interesting to see how they work out. I know for my set up I use a hard Tamyia insert to stop traction roll. That won't be an option with the new tires.


----------



## Guest

Had a blast with the F-1 last night. Couldnt get my bomber to handle very well. I think everything went really smooth with all the classes being ran. 
Chad


----------



## THE READER

I also had a great time there at slots!! . man I think i bit off more then I can chew by running them rcgt last night . wicked fast!! but not for Greg Cobb. -- way to go Greg


----------



## BadSign

Sorry i couldn't be there, but I'll be back next week for F1 and VTA.


----------



## jetmechG550

Good times, nice meeting some racers from the other side


----------



## DCutshaw

Thanks chuck! I had a blast last night I went from one of the slowest cars to one of the fastest. Great battles with everyone and very clean racing! Keep it up guys.




chuck in indy said:


> *Cooper Main*
> Pos..Laps..........Time..Name
> --------------------------------------------
> ....1....30...5m09.565..Tom Johnson
> ....2....30...5m12.391..Trevor Wimberly (TQ..29...5m01.012)
> ....3....28...5m08.569..Steve Larracey
> ....4....27...5m05.983..Doug James
> 
> *Bomber B Main*
> Pos..Laps..........Time..Name
> --------------------------------------------
> ....1....32...5m02.512..Derich Cutshaw (bump to A)
> ....2....31...5m07.271..AJ Heck (bump to A)
> ....3....31...5m07.476..Steve Larracey
> ....4....29...5m07.735..Devon Suter
> ....5....27...5m01.587..Doug James
> 
> *Bomber A Main*
> Pos..Laps..........Time..Name
> --------------------------------------------
> ....1....32...5m00.634..Chuck Ray
> ....2....32...5m01.009..Derich Cutshaw
> ....3....32...5m06.325..Trevor Wimberly
> ....4....31..5m09.798..AJ Heck
> ....5....28..5m08.351..Tom Johnson (TQ..33...5m06.384)
> ....6....15..2m39.535..Chad Wisdom
> ....7....06..1m43.957..Brian Smith
> 
> *VTA Main*
> Pos..Laps..........Time..Name
> --------------------------------------------
> ....1....54...8m03.478..Brian Smith
> ....2....54...8m03.588..Greg Cobb (TQ..35...5m05.012)
> ....3....52...8m06.718..Michael Jones
> ....4....50...8m04.628..AJ Heck
> 
> *RCGT Main*
> Pos..Laps..........Time..Name
> --------------------------------------------
> ....1....37...5m04.554..Gregg Cobb (TQ..35...5m08.286)
> ....2....35...5m01.728..Brian Smith
> ....3....34...5m03.044..Houston Thomas
> ....4....32...5m05.221..Bob Yelle
> 
> *F1 Main*
> Pos..Laps..........Time..Name
> --------------------------------------------
> ....1....37...5m06.658..Chuck Ray (TQ..36...5m04.420)
> ....2....36...5m02.599..Chad Wisdom
> ....3....35...5m01.005..Tom Johnson
> 
> *12th Scale Main*
> Pos..Laps..........Time..Name
> --------------------------------------------
> ....1....60...8m08.491..Chuck Ray (TQ..36...5m07.396)
> ....2....58...8m03.524..Frank Cascio
> ....3....58...8m05.614..Steve Christian





chuck in indy said:


> Thanks for the left front bearing Steve Christian, I owe you a buck or two dude. It was great to meet you and Frank.
> 
> Great run in the Bomber A - main Derich! I couldn't have held you off for another minute. You were hooked up well and I benefited from a trouble free race. I probably had the third or fourth best car but got lucky and had things fall my way. Keep it up T-Spec Master!
> 
> Everyone have a great weekend!


----------



## wayne1234

*Am I missing the SC class?*

Hello all, I stopped in to indy slots today and they were running the short course trucks, it seemed there was a quite a few people there. we talked to a few guys that were working there and ended up buying the AE SC10 brushless. and lipo batts. They said they are running the sc truck nearly every night tues wed thr sat.. but I just looked on the website and dont see a mention of it?? What am I missing? Am I just blind? Looking forward to getting back into racing I have been stuck in backyard nitro Revo land for a while now.


----------



## chuck in indy

The short course trucks run on oval Tuesdays, roadcourse with jumps Wednesdays, oval on Thursdays and roadcourse with jumps on Saturdays.

Sunday is another oval day like Tues & Thursday where they run SC trucks, 10th scale sliders, pan cars, bombers, etc or whatever shows up with a minimum of 3 vehicles in a class.

Friday in onroad night where they run touring cars, pan cars, etc but no jumps or trucks.

Hope this helps.


----------



## BadSign

wayne1234 said:


> Hello all, I stopped in to indy slots today and they were running the short course trucks, it seemed there was a quite a few people there. we talked to a few guys that were working there and ended up buying the AE SC10 brushless. and lipo batts. They said they are running the sc truck nearly every night tues wed thr sat.. but I just looked on the website and dont see a mention of it?? What am I missing? Am I just blind? Looking forward to getting back into racing I have been stuck in backyard nitro Revo land for a while now.


Check the discussion over in the off-road forum, I'm suree there'll be plenty of guys to answer any questions you've got.


----------



## tmt

What are the rules for bombers class.


----------



## MicroRacerM18

PDK Racing & 1BrownGuy, you have PM.


----------



## Railroader

tmt said:


> What are the rules for bombers class.


They are at the bottom of this page. http://www.indyslots.com/id5.html


----------



## PDK RACING

MicroRacerM18 said:


> PDK Racing & 1BrownGuy, you have PM.


Pm sent


----------



## indymodz

I have a brand new in box Pro-Tek 1/8th hauler/pitbag for sale if anyone is interested. I already have one that I use and need to get rid of the spare to make room. This is still in the box it shipped in and is really too big to ship so Id like to sell it locally. 

$125/no trades
PM if interested

http://www.amainhobbies.com/product...th-Buggy-Super-Hauler-Bag-Plastic-Inner-Boxes


----------



## racer357

Does the hobby shop happen to have the correct mini cooper tires in stock?


----------



## Railroader

What tires are you talking about?


----------



## johnson357

Railroader said:


> What tires are you talking about?


I think he is talking about the new spec tires......Steve I don't know if they are out yet but they are letting you run the old ones for now...if you don't want to buy a set I have a ton of extra tires and wheels you can use


----------



## racer357

I need legal cooper tires.... LOL the ones on the car I had in storage are worn out.

I should have one ready to go in the next week or so. Trying to make this thing go is reminding me why I dont buy used r/c gear from strangers.


----------



## johnson357

Steve that is what I meant.....I have tires that are legal for 2010 that you can use until the 2011 tire/wheel combo is avail


----------



## racer357

sweet


----------



## Guest

Are the new 2011 TCS tires treaded or slick?
Chad


----------



## DCutshaw

i have a m-03 for sale if anyone is interested i have the adapters to make the chassis fit either the short, med, or long bodies the car has aluminum knuckles, a sway bar set, and plenty of option and spare parts as well as some tires and bodies pm me if interested thanks guys:thumbsup:


----------



## MicroRacerM18

Okay Guys I hate to do this, but I searched and didn't see them and they aren't posted on the Indyslots web site.

What are the rules for RCGT as we are running them at Slots?


----------



## PDK RACING

I have 8 rolls of solder that is .021 and lead free. We follow the European union trade rules. No one likes it because normally use. 031. It is free to al fellow racers. Send me a pm


----------



## BadSign

MicroRacerM18 said:


> Okay Guys I hate to do this, but I searched and didn't see them and they aren't posted on the Indyslots web site.
> 
> What are the rules for RCGT as we are running them at Slots?


I think the same as R/Car, 21.5 open speedo or 17.5 restricted esc, and x-pattern tires


----------



## MicroRacerM18

BadSign said:


> I think the same as R/Car, 21.5 open speedo or 17.5 restricted esc, and x-pattern tires


What about inserts in the tires?
17.5 restricted esc? What are the restrictions?


----------



## racer357

no boost no timing.


----------



## jonesy112

tires are x-pattern tires, i believe they are made by hpi.


----------



## BadSign

Roll call, who's in tomorrow?

I'll be there for F1, VTA, and a rookie driver.


----------



## chuck in indy

Here's the link to the Official HPI RCGT Rules. These are what Slots should go by with the 17.5 and all. It doesn't mention esc limit so I'd imagine it's open or up to the tracks discretion like it mentions in the HPI RCGT rules.

http://www.hpiracing.com/rcgt/


----------



## jonesy112

I'll have my vta there and making my rcgt debut


----------



## BadSign

See ya lurking, Dr. Moss. Are you racing?


----------



## outlander5

i'll be there lord willing with the bomber and maybe a rcgt car, dr. moss went to the easy side of rc racing-OVAL.


----------



## Railroader

Looks like RCGT is picking up. Cool!


----------



## indymodz

chuck in indy said:


> Here's the link to the Official HPI RCGT Rules. These are what Slots should go by with the 17.5 and all. It doesn't mention esc limit so I'd imagine it's open or up to the tracks discretion like it mentions in the HPI RCGT rules.
> 
> http://www.hpiracing.com/rcgt/


We are actually running 21.5 open esc and 17.5 no boost/timing. The rest is accurate.


----------



## racer357

I cannot make it with my 12th scale due to family obligations.


----------



## BadSign

hey RR, don't forget that 12th scale car.


----------



## microed

BadSign said:


> Roll call, who's in tomorrow?


If nothing unexpected pops up, I should be there to run mini cooper for the first time since last spring.

-Ed


----------



## johnson357

Going to be there for coopers and bombers......hopefully have my 1:12 for some practice....I'll race the 1:12 as cannon fodder


----------



## MicroRacerM18

indymodz said:


> We are actually running 21.5 open esc and 17.5 no boost/timing. The rest is accurate.


Thank you guys.


----------



## MicroRacerM18

Count me in for bombers and coopers.


----------



## Railroader

Tonight was a BLAST! Bomber racing was tight. RCGT was tight. Coopers were tight. Novice racing was tight. VTA was tight. F1 ... uhhh ... let's just say the full moon affected everything that could have gone wrong.

Seriously, thanks Chad and the awesome marshalls (you know who you are) for being patient and restarting the main three times. We'll get those things figured out soon! 

And sorry Steve for almost taking your foot off. Good night.


----------



## johnson357

Can u run the full bodies on the f1 frames....was looking on eBay and saw some Jag and Audi bodies that looked cool....said they fit f103 .....I might be in if u can run those bodies


----------



## Railroader

johnson357 said:


> Can u run the full bodies on the f1 frames....was looking on eBay and saw some Jag and Audi bodies that looked cool....said they fit f103 .....I might be in if u can run those bodies


No, those are F103GT bodies and wouldn't be legal. And a completely different chassis. 

But yes, they are awesome.


----------



## Railroader

RockinBob, here's the charger I was talking about. It is a Super Brain 992 http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXYTG2

FULL MOON!!!!


----------



## johnson357

Have a Bomber for sale FT TC3 with spare chassis and parts to make another car or two minus the internls for the diff......just have to thin some stuff for a traxxas rally..........$150


----------



## BadSign

Thanks again to everyone last night- Race directing, racers, marshalls; it was a very exciting night. Special thanks to everyone being so patient during the F1 main, as I brought out the safety car on two occasions on the first corner. My old pinion gears and Bolink .05 Pinion wrench from 1993 are heading into retirement!!! :lol:


----------



## BadSign

johnson357 said:


> Can u run the full bodies on the f1 frames....was looking on eBay and saw some Jag and Audi bodies that looked cool....said they fit f103 .....I might be in if u can run those bodies


The reason we've gone with F1 is for the open wheels, to get a different flavor from the door bangers. I think you can run those bodies in RCGT, if I'm not mistaken. A lot of GT racers use tamiya bodies.


----------



## Flyin Hawaiian

Took my very first 1/10 electric touring sedan(Xray T3) out for the race last night and it was A BLAST!!!!! Bob C. was very nice on helping with the setups. The car was very good. The driver just needed more practice with the car. Although I didn't win the A main but I did pull out the fastest lap of the night (7.9..sec), that sure felt good. Like I said, I just need to focus on driving this beast with more consistancy. Thank you race director and IndySlots for providing folks with very nice racing facility.


----------



## Railroader

It was nice meeting you last night, hope to see you come back and keep those other guys in check (which you did an amazing job of last night)!

Fair warning, I MIGHT be putting together a RCGT car sometime soon. You have been warned.


----------



## racer357

Formula 1 guys, there is a group coming to the other place tomorrow. Sould be a good chance to have a big group of them.


----------



## Railroader

racer357 said:


> Formula 1 guys, there is a group coming to the other place tomorrow. Sould be a good chance to have a big group of them.


Racing at 1pm on Sundays is nearly impossible for me. A 3pm start time would work for me, but I can understand why guys want to start earlier.

What rules will they be racing with?


----------



## BadSign

yeah, I can't make it either. racing back-to-back weeks is nearly impossible for me, twice in three days would require an act from The Almighty. 

FWIW, heres a little info on my gearing selection last night:

2 weeks ago I ran the car in stock trim- 60mm tires, 17T Pinion, 63T spur/ That's a rollout of 50.8 mm (Dia*pi*Pinion/Spur). The motor was blazing hot after every round- hot enough to smell. No point in touching.

I entered last night with a switch to 64 pitch gears and a 60mm/22P/100S combo for a RO of 41.47/ The motor was mavbe 110 after the first heat. I could hold it comfortably for as long as I wanted. I was also getting killed in the main straight, especially considering we had a long sweeper leading up to it.

I changed for the 2nd heat to a 24T Pinion, bumping my RO to 45.2 mm. I screwed up and put the wwrong battery in (uncharged) and had to pull the car after 2 laps. I replaced the battery and the car was a rocket afterwards. I pulled it off after the race and it was good and warm, but not too hot-no worse than a mini cooper maxed out 

I kept the rollout the same for the main. The car was very fast in the straight, with plenty of power out of the slow corners. It felt about maxed out, but I would probably drop a tooth if there were no sweeper turn.


----------



## racer357

I was just putting it out there guys. I don't have an F1 car but I know you were looking for a full heat of them.


----------



## Railroader

Do you know what rules they are following?


----------



## Miller Time

Railroader said:


> Do you know what rules they are following?


TBD....got to get enough to race first...personally I'm running Silver can 2 cell, not sure what other parameters need controlled yet. Open to ideas. Definitely prefer open chassis rule. What is Slots running


----------



## Railroader

Miller Time said:


> What is Slots running


F-1 Foam TCS rules* with the exception of allowing the F103 chassis, Zen tires, bodies, and wings.

*page 7


----------



## EJF

what is the most popular class for touring car at Slots?


----------



## vtxjosh

*Don't forget about the Black Friday Race Everyone!!!!!* Also we will be having a Black Friday Sale between 7am and 12pm!!!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Complete rules for all classes can be found at the Indy Slots website (http://www.indyslots.com/id5.html)

Most popular 1/10 4wd touring car class at Indy Slots right now is the Bomber Class (pre-60's bodies, 5000 or less lipos, silver can motors with max 6.0 FDR, and HPI vintage tires). Any basic TC chassis is capable of winning. For example, a few racers are using the Tamiya TT-01 chassis (if you do use this chassis, make sure it has camber adjustments) and have won the A-main. Several other racers are using Associated TC3's, which is the chassis that won the A-main on Friday. This is a good entry level class for newer racers or a class for sportman racers to enjoy close competition. Inverted A-main starts and limited FDR have seen several newer racers battling for the podium on a weekly basis.

VTA is also a regular class being run at slots (same tires/batteries as Bombers, Novak 25.5 motors, non-timing adjustable speed controls, and bodies specific to the late 60's/early 70's Trans Am Racing series). This class is a step up from Bombers, but racers can still be competitive with any TC chassis. The Novak 25.5 motor is a little faster than the silvercan in Bombers, but still controllable for all racers. 

The last TC class being run on a regular basis is the Indy GT class. Thanks to the larger indoor track at Indy Slots, this class has seen growth this early fall season. Racers looking to test their driving and setup skills have been having fun with some fast clean racing. Newer chassis can be an advantage in this class, but a few good drivers have done very well with older model X-rays and Associated chassis.

Regardless of your preferences, on-road TC racing has been going strong at Indy Slots on Friday nights for the past several years.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Hopefully someone grabbed the results from Friday.

Speaking of Friday racing, I had a lot of fun. Unfortunately with so many great classes to run I chose to be "that guy" and ran 3 classes on Friday. I did still try to turn-marshall as much as possible. 

I enjoyed racing Bombers on Friday. I think in the A-main at least 4 different racers lead for multiple laps. AJ Heck had his Nomad/TC4 in the lead for several laps. Boy are the Nomads hard to pass. Still I did pretty well with my TC3

In VTA I had a good time trying with my TC4. I was playing catch up to Greg Cobb all race. Our cars were closely matched, but I could never take advantage of his slower laps.

In RCGT, I'm still trying to find a fast setup with my TC5. Best I could do was make my car hard to pass as it was being lapped.


----------



## indyboy

I would like to know if you all are still running legends at indy slots? And if so what are the rules?


----------



## Guest

Anyone else planning to race at 7PM this Friday? I cant make it to the Black Friday race. But, can make the 7 w/bomber, and F-1 or Mini.
Chad


----------



## BadSign

indyboy said:


> I would like to know if you all are still running legends at indy slots? And if so what are the rules?


not on-road. I'm not sure about oval. might check if there's a thread on the oval forum.


----------



## BadSign

I can't make this Friday. see you all next week.


----------



## racer357

there is a thread on the oval forum. I dont think there has been a legends class yet this fall


----------



## Railroader

What's the consensus on running a saddle pack wired up in a 1s2p configuration for the 1/12th t-bar chassis? I see speedpassion used to make a pack for that purpose, but it is backordered and seems to be discontinued.


----------



## racer357

I have been trying to find the 1s saddle packs also to get an old rc12l running again.


----------



## Kevin Cole

Indy Slots peps...Big Tom Sutter (one of the new owners at Slots) came over and ran his Bomber with the VTA boys on the road course today and won.He beat both Cobb(VTA) & Cordell(Bomber) and drove the wheels off that sled.
Tom didn't have a transponder with him...so I gave him my personal to use.I hope some/certain racers see that the owners at each track have no issue with each other and warm up to the idea and stop creating silly rumors and hogwash about the two tracks relationship.

Cincinnati lost their last carpet track and now they have to drive all the way to Indy or Cleveland to race.

The local RC racers/hobbyist should feel fortunate to have two great tracks like INDY SLOTS & R/CAR to race at...I know as ownership we're lucky to have such a solid group of RC enthusiast in the Circle City and surrounding area.

On behalf of Indy Slots & R/Car...thank you racers


----------



## Railroader

racer357 said:


> I have been trying to find the 1s saddle packs also to get an old rc12l running again.


What about using one of the 2s off-road buggy saddle packs and rewiring them to 1s configuration? Would that be legal?


----------



## Railroader

Kevin Cole said:


> Indy Slots peps...Big Tom Sutter (one of the new owners at Slots) came over and ran his Bomber with the VTA boys on the road course today and won.He beat both Cobb(VTA) & Cordell(Bomber) and drove the wheels off that sled.
> Tom didn't have a transponder with him...so I gave him my personal to use.I hope some/certain racers see that the owners at each track have no issue with each other and warm up to the idea and stop creating silly rumors and hogwash about the two tracks relationship.
> 
> Cincinnati lost their last carpet track and now they have to drive all the way to Indy or Cleveland to race.
> 
> The local RC racers/hobbyist should feel fortunate to have two great tracks like INDY SLOTS & R/CAR to race at...I know as ownership we're lucky to have such a solid group of RC enthusiast in the Circle City and surrounding area.
> 
> On behalf of Indy Slots & R/Car...thank you racers


We are quite blessed. DRIVER!!!


----------



## racer357

I don't know the answer Greg. The weight would be the deterrent I would think


----------



## Railroader

racer357 said:


> I don't know the answer TOM. The weight would be the deterrent I would think


*Fixed* 

Ahh, I hadn't thought about weight.


----------



## BadSign

Kevin Cole said:


> The local RC racers/hobbyist should feel fortunate to have two great tracks like INDY SLOTS & R/CAR to race at...I know as ownership we're lucky to have such a solid group of RC enthusiast in the Circle City and surrounding area.
> 
> On behalf of Indy Slots & R/Car...thank you racers


Thanks for helping build up the scene here in Central Indiana, Kevin. Although I've only been able to race at R/Car a few times, I enjoy it very much. You run a first class program over there.

Thanks again!


----------



## Kevin Cole

It's all about having good clean fun with our buddies...thx Brian.

Seriously, all Indiana tracks are not as user friendly or as well ran as the two here in Indy.


----------



## racer357

Railroader said:


> *Fixed*
> 
> Ahh, I hadn't thought about weight.



Oops.... LOL! I was cornfused.


----------



## Flyin Hawaiian

As a newcomer, I have to say both Big Rug and IndySlots are both fantastic racing facilities. I am so pleased with the environment that both tracks offers. Keep up the good work guys!!!!!


----------



## MicroRacerM18

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Boy are the Nomads hard to pass.


Speaking as one of the nomad drivers, are we hard to pass because the nomad is twice as wide as the other cars on the track, or because we do everything we can to keep you behind us, or because we are fast but completely out of control?

Just giving you a hard time Brian.  :thumbsup:
_(This was meant in fun, don't take it any other way)_

The racing was great on Friday. The competition is really picking up and the driving has been clean. Which is making for great racing.

I won't be able to make it this week, but I will be back next week.


----------



## chuck in indy

Have a good one fellas! See ya round.


----------



## flywheel93

chuck in indy said:


> Have a good one fellas! See ya round.


Are you leaving the building again?


----------



## Railroader

chuck in indy said:


> See ya round.


I hope so!


----------



## Railroader

Anyone interested in trading a Novak 17.5 for a Novak 13.5? I have a 13.5 and I want a 17.5. PM me if you are interested. I also have a Novak 4300 if that would work.


----------



## chuck in indy

flywheel93 said:


> Are you leaving the building again?


Never left... Just too busy to make it lately. I'll probably be back to INDY SLOTS in mid December on a more consistent basis like I was before.

Guys who want to get a hold of me use my cell or email. I won't be checking hobbytalk much after this unless it's for INDY SLOTS events and activities.


----------



## Railroader

chuck in indy said:


> Never left... Just too busy to make it lately. I'll probably be back to INDY SLOTS in mid December on a more consistent basis like I was before.
> 
> Guys who want to get a hold of me use my cell or email. I won't be checking hobbytalk much after this unless it's for INDY SLOTS events and activities.


Not sure I have your email or cell. Could you PM it to me or email it to me? [email protected]


----------



## KyleJ

Kevin Cole said:


> Indy Slots peps...Big Tom Sutter (one of the new owners at Slots) came over and ran his Bomber with the VTA boys on the road course today and won.He beat both Cobb(VTA) & Cordell(Bomber) and drove the wheels off that sled.
> Tom didn't have a transponder with him...so I gave him my personal to use.I hope some/certain racers see that the owners at each track have no issue with each other and warm up to the idea and stop creating silly rumors and hogwash about the two tracks relationship.
> 
> Cincinnati lost their last carpet track and now they have to drive all the way to Indy or Cleveland to race.
> 
> The local RC racers/hobbyist should feel fortunate to have two great tracks like INDY SLOTS & R/CAR to race at...I know as ownership we're lucky to have such a solid group of RC enthusiast in the Circle City and surrounding area.
> 
> On behalf of Indy Slots & R/Car...thank you racers


As somebody who will be moving close to Cincinnati in the near future, this does suck, but there is a place not far away in Dayton now from what I understand.


----------



## jetmechG550

Actually Doug posted that Tri State will be open. The shop has moved but the the track will be opened on limited days.


----------



## cwoods34

Hmmmm, just got my M05 together..... as soon as my Civic body comes in I may have to stop by for some Friday racing......


----------



## Flyin Hawaiian

*Black Friday race*

I know the race starts at 1pm, when will the track be open??


----------



## racer357

Open at 7 am for black Friday sale


----------



## microed

Anyone have a scale that I could use at the track Friday to weigh my mini cooper? The one that the track has is pretty beat up and I am not sure if it weighs correctly.

-Ed


----------



## vtxjosh

Sale over, thanks everyone that participated!


----------



## vtxjosh

*Happy Thanksgiving Everyone!!!!*


----------



## BadSign

Same to ya!

BTW, Josh, Rich, Tom, and Chad- I left last Friday with your red#1 transponder in my F1 car. I'll bring it back tomorrow morning. Sorry!


----------



## chadtastic

Black Friday Cash Race At Indy Slots 1pm Doors open at 7am


----------



## chadtastic

Entry fees are $15 per entry, there will be 60% payout to the top three in each class. Classes will be mini coopers, bombers, VTA, Indy GT, 12th scale, and F1. It takes 5 to make a class if there is something I'm leaving out...


----------



## THE READER

chadtastic said:


> Black Friday Cash Race At Indy Slots 1pm Doors open at 7am


what time will the track for that days race be set up for us to practice on?


----------



## vtxjosh

I think Chad said he was planning on getting to the shop at around 10am. Tom and I will be there at 7am for the sale. There is a road course set up right now but it needs the jumps pulled off of it which we will do in the morning. I do not know what is in the plans for the layout hopefully Chad will be on here soon to let everyone know.


----------



## DCutshaw

:thumbsup:i will be at the sale for some xmas gifts lol then i have to work so i will miss the cash race but i am hoping everyone will stick around to race at night i will be there for sure at 5 to get ready for night racing as well as my buddy nick hope to see everyone there


----------



## racer357

I am in StLouis for family and I have to work tomorrow. I will try to stop by tomorrow evening for some Black Friday leftovers.


----------



## chadtastic

Track will be ready by 8am. Ill be leaving to go to Slots in 30 minutes...


----------



## chadtastic

You mean were not going to be blessed with that sexy head of yours Steve??? Damn Im not sure its even going to be worth going now...


----------



## rockin_bob13

Any results from the cash race?


----------



## Lugnutz

rockin_bob13 said:


> Any results from the cash race?


Greg Cobb-VTA
Cody Armes-World Stock Sedan/RCGT
Brian Smith-Bomber


----------



## BadSign

Did anyone pick up the result sheets from last Friday, the 19th? I know it's a longshot.


----------



## johnson357

I have a nice TC3 Bomber for sale.....would make a good Christmas present...have tons of spares both Factory team kits....have 55 Ford body, touring car body, and a Lamborgina body (don't ask it came with it). Also could make a nice VTA car.....just selling because I have too much stuff. Will come ARTR you'll only need rx and battery. $150


----------



## chuck in indy




----------



## DCutshaw

chuck in indy said:


> YouTube - BARBIE BLOW UP!!! Pink RC Car Explosion~ HILARIOUS!!!


LiPO on Steroids!!! lol :jest:


----------



## BadSign

I think Barbie's corvette was waaaaaaaay overgeared.


----------



## outlander5

BadSign said:


> I think Barbie's corvette was waaaaaaaay overgeared.


or underdriven


----------



## EJF

Does slots offer a touring car class ( rubber tire) is it RCGT rules or open rubber tire stock?


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Good news everyone...

HPI is releasing some new bodies for VTA, Mini Coopers & RCGT. Check out the new bodies here (http://www.hpiracing.com/newbodies/).

VTA bodies:
1966 Mustang Coupe (Notchback. Previous HPI 60's Mustangs were 2+2/fastback)
1969 Chevy Camaro

M Chassis bodies:
Mini Cooper ($25 - less expensive than the Tamiya Mini Cooper body)
Lancia Stratos (wide wheel base front/rear probably won't look good on a M-03/M-05)

RCGT bodies:
Alfa Romero 8C Competizione
Mclaren F1 LM
Saleen Parnelli Jones Edition Ford Mustang


----------



## jonesy112

EJF said:


> Does slots offer a touring car class ( rubber tire) is it RCGT rules or open rubber tire stock?


There is an RCGT/World Stock Sedan Class there. Its still growing and either set of rules are good for right now, but we need to decide exactly which way its going.

Really the only difference is in the tires and allowable bodies. Not a huge difference at all, just need to clarify them at some point to make sure everyone is on the same page


----------



## tmt

4sale local factory team tc5 kit sealed bag used painted body 4rubber tires new,do not seem to have time to run this class 225.00


----------



## BadSign

So how was it tonight? I've got a bad R/C jones right now.


----------



## chuck in indy

I took a break from fixing up my house to go and see my friends at INDY SLOTS and found out that Derich Cutshaw with his Trinity T-Spec broke through and won the Bomber A-Main a week or two ago and won again tonight! Good job dude, it was just a matter of time! Two wins in as many weeks. You could be on fire like the guy in the video below!

It was cool to see everyone. Have a great weekend!


----------



## indymodz

I will be back with my World Stock/RCGT in a week or so. Had a schedule change and havent been able to race lately but that is changing next week. Are we still running world stock minimum weight?


----------



## Railroader

Hey guys, for anyone interested in a cheap way to start in th Bomber class, I found this chassis for $136. http://www.rcmart.com/catalog/rc-tamiya-tt01r-typee-finishd-p-32653.html


----------



## tlmarshall59

*Cincy want-to-be racer looking for a new home.....*

I'm a total newbie who in the past 6 months bought a bunch of TC4 stuff with the intention of going VTA racing here in Cincy at Tri-State Hobbies. I won't go into the details here, but Tri-State is now closed, leaving me no where close to race this TC4.

Searching the web for a new home, I see that Indy Slots is less than 2 hrs away and races not only VTA's, but Bombers as well. Given that I have NO experience and have not yet invested in any new VTA bodies or the 25.5 motor, I'm thinking that the Bomber class might be a better and cheaper place to start. So a couple of questions. What has the turnout been for the Bomber class. Has there been any thought to running the Bomber class on the oval?

I'd love to hear from others here on your thoughts and experiences with the Bomber class. Thanks!


----------



## BadSign

I don't run the Bomber class personally, but it's really been huge at our track. It would be a great class to jump into, and if you want to go faster you can easily switch to VTA.


----------



## DaveCook

Hi all! I am going to try to get down there this Friday. I have everything put a LiPo battery pack. What is a good LiPo pack for the Mini class, or what are the fast guys running? Do you know if Slots has these in stock? I guess I could call. Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## Railroader

DaveCook said:


> Hi all! I am going to try to get down there this Friday. I have everything put a LiPo battery pack. What is a good LiPo pack for the Mini class, or what are the fast guys running? Do you know if Slots has these in stock? I guess I could call. Thanks in advance for the help!


A good pack is the Orion Rocket 2400 LiPo pack. That, and a lot of lead to go about 150 grams over the minimum.


----------



## tlmarshall59

BadSign said:


> I don't run the Bomber class personally, but it's really been huge at our track. It would be a great class to jump into, and if you want to go faster you can easily switch to VTA.


Thanks BadSign - I'm definitely going to check it out!


----------



## cwoods34

I thought a Bomber with a good silver-can could outrun a VTA? Either way, Brian had his on the "jumps" at Ft. Wayne this past weekend and it looked pretty cool.


----------



## tlmarshall59

cwoods34 said:


> I thought a Bomber with a good silver-can could outrun a VTA? Either way, Brian had his on the "jumps" at Ft. Wayne this past weekend and it looked pretty cool.


Please help me here guys - being new I just assumed that the Bomber with the unaltered brushed motor and non programmable ESC would be quite a bit slower, and therefore easier to learn with. But I've seen other posts about Bombers being competitive with VTA's. What's the real deal?

I still have the 21.5 VTA motors and ESCs - so I need to buy legal motors and ESCs before we come out. The spec Tamiya motor and ESC seem to be MUCH cheaper than the spec VTA Novak stuff. HELP!


----------



## jtsbell

How about you bomber guys come out to the rug on sundays and show us how to run fast.


----------



## chadtastic

How about you R/Car guys stay off Slots thread while trying to steal buisness from us. Dont you guys get it? We are a legitimate tax paying buisness, that supports four families. You guys getting on our thread to advertise R/Car isnt cool. That would be like Ronald McDonald standing outside of Wendys telling people to go to McDonalds instead... 

Im not sure what the motivation is, but there has been allot of that going on around here lately. We have never been on their thread to mention Slots one time. You guys are on our thread plugging your place every chance you get. Not sure they would like it if I started posted the results from our racing on there thread. The results that show we have 60 entries a night on...

Indy Slots is alive and well. We've been here 10 years and dont plan on going anywhere any time soon. So lets all play nice and get along. It would be easier on both places if we did...


----------



## chadtastic

Maybe im making a big deal out of nothing? But walk a day in my shoes and tell me how you feel about all this...


----------



## vtxjosh

jtsbell said:


> How about you bomber guys come out to the rug on sundays and show us how to run fast.


Nothing against R/Car but Chad has a point last week this was going on in the Oval thread and now you are plugging a different track on our thread. I'm sure no harm is intended but it isn't cool. Your invite goes both ways, I can say that because it is on the Slots thread.


----------



## Lugnutz

Chad, I dont think there was anything met by that, just a little trash talkin between VTA and Bombers.


----------



## vtxjosh

:thumbsup:


tlmarshall59 said:


> Please help me here guys - being new I just assumed that the Bomber with the unaltered brushed motor and non programmable ESC would be quite a bit slower, and therefore easier to learn with. But I've seen other posts about Bombers being competitive with VTA's. What's the real deal?
> 
> I still have the 21.5 VTA motors and ESCs - so I need to buy legal motors and ESCs before we come out. The spec Tamiya motor and ESC seem to be MUCH cheaper than the spec VTA Novak stuff. HELP!


The Bomber is slower and cheaper. The Bomber class has alot of different skill levels racing it also while the VTA guys are all at a pretty high skill level. :thumbsup:


----------



## Miller Time

Wow what a cold response to an invite.....I've been on both threads, in a friendly manner (aside from a few jabs at Steve Vaught  ) and I have seen Slots and R/Car mentioned universally, and never an us vs them.....even at R/Car nothing but positive comments about Slots. Now I've never run at Slots because I live in Ft. Wayne and weekday's don't work for me I don't even run Summit since they run on Friday's.....

I'm pretty sure Jack meant it as a friendly invite, anything that shares ideas and talent can only be good for the Hobby. If playing nice means you never openly discuss each other....that don't seem very nice.


----------



## jetmechG550

I'm pretty sure there was nothing meant by that guys. Slots and R/Car run onroad on different days, there isn't any competition there. Steve and I have been trying to make a friday night at Slots but it just hasn't worked in our favor since the last time. I don't know what happened in the oval thread, I don't read it and don't care. I do know there's a few guys that go to and support both tracks and those that are doing so would like nothing more than to see both places do well and boost the amount of racers on any given day. Again, don't know about the oval stuff and don't care.


----------



## Railroader

I'm looking for a 25.5 motor for the VTA class if anyone has a spared one to sell.


----------



## racer357

Bob Cordell won the Vta class with a bomber a couple weeks ago, then Tom Suter won the Vta class with his bomber a week or so later. Neither of the two cars would be a bad choice for a new racer to learn the ropes with.


----------



## Lugnutz

The Bomber cars are not as fast as the VTA cars. They are laps apart at Slots every Friday night.


----------



## smokefan

chadtastic said:


> How about you R/Car guys stay off Slots thread while trying to steal buisness from us. Dont you guys get it? We are a legitimate tax paying buisness, that supports four families. You guys getting on our thread to advertise R/Car isnt cool. That would be like Ronald McDonald standing outside of Wendys telling people to go to McDonalds instead...
> 
> Im not sure what the motivation is, but there has been allot of that going on around here lately. We have never been on their thread to mention Slots one time. You guys are on our thread plugging your place every chance you get. Not sure they would like it if I started posted the results from our racing on there thread. The results that show we have 60 entries a night on...
> 
> Indy Slots is alive and well. We've been here 10 years and dont plan on going anywhere any time soon. So lets all play nice and get along. It would be easier on both places if we did...


WOW You are definitely reading more into this than there is. Jack is a stand up guy and like me it's hard to get to slots to race on a Friday night. (yes I and my son have raced when it's been possible at slots and have enjoyed ourselves) I thought that slots and R/Car were suppose to encourage racing at both tracks and post on each others threads, Guess not. As far as oval goes don't know don't care!


----------



## chadtastic

1st off you said us vs them not me. 2nd show me on there thread where somebody from slots has said come on over to slots and race. 3rd Ill be at R/Car to race next Tuesday so dont act like Im putting up some wall between the two places...

And how are we supposed to race at both places when we run the same show on the same nite? Guess they are close enough to run back and forth between heats...

You guys say race both places but Ive only seen a couple of you come to slots, but thats your decision and I respect that... 

Maybe R/Car should tell its racers to quit coming over here and stirring the hornets nest because we are going by what we hear...


----------



## vtxjosh

Miller Time said:


> Wow what a cold response to an invite.....I've been on both threads, in a friendly manner (aside from a few jabs at Steve Vaught  ) and I have seen Slots and R/Car mentioned universally, and never an us vs them.....even at R/Car nothing but positive comments about Slots. Now I've never run at Slots because I live in Ft. Wayne and weekday's don't work for me I don't even run Summit since they run on Friday's.....
> 
> I'm pretty sure Jack meant it as a friendly invite, anything that shares ideas and talent can only be good for the Hobby. If playing nice means you never openly discuss each other....that don't seem very nice.


No one is saying anything about us vs. them, and no one is saying anything negative about R/Car. R/Car is a very nice facility with good people running it. Like I said I didn't take it as any harm intended.


----------



## vtxjosh

...also it's hard sometime to communicate effectively behind a keyboard.:thumbsup:


----------



## Miller Time

chadtastic said:


> How about *you R/Car guys* stay off Slots thread while *trying to steal buisness from us*. Dont *you guys* get it? We are a legitimate tax paying buisness, that supports four families. You guys getting on *our thread* to advertise R/Car isnt cool. That would be like Ronald McDonald standing outside of Wendys telling people to go to McDonalds instead..........





chadtastic said:


> 1st off you said us vs them not me. 2nd show me on there thread where somebody from slots has said come on over to slots and race. 3rd Ill be at R/Car to race next Tuesday so dont act like Im putting up some wall between the two places.........
> You guys say race both places but Ive only seen a coup[le of you come to slots...


Maybe I misread your first post,  And I thought main race days were Friday and Sunday's and those don't conflict. I'm sure both tracks can and will benefit from sharing the racer pool, so I'll leave it at that....


----------



## PDK RACING

Hey Chad BIG RUG. YEA I SAID IT BIG RUG. WHAT IS BIG AND IS ON THE FLOOR O YEA A BIG RUG. I AM SITTING ON MY BIG RUG CRYING YOU A RIVER...lol just kidding much love to all racers and give Chad a BIG RUG I MEAN HUG.


----------



## vtxjosh

PDK RACING said:


> Hey Chad BIG RUG. YEA I SAID IT BIG RUG. WHAT IS BIG AND IS ON THE FLOOR O YEA A BIG RUG. I AM SITTING ON MY BIG RUG CRYING YOU A RIVER...lol just kidding much love to all racers and give Chad a BIG RUG I MEAN HUG.


I just hope this is a case of post #7506.


----------



## chadtastic

Some things are better said in person Mr. PDK...

For someone that almost never races, and has never shown up at Slots. You have an awful lot to say. Specially when you get the chance to throw in a cheep shot. So go back to trolling somewhere else...


----------



## chadtastic

Its funny how everyone has something witty to say, but those of you who actively take part in all this b.s. know what Im talking about...

Generally speaking R/Car is you guys, and this is our thread. Nice try...


----------



## chadtastic

The last thing I wanted to do was offend R/Car, so I apologize if I did. I was in no way saying they were involved or there is some kind of conspiracy going on to damage Slots. That being said. I think the rift between the places has been caused by the racers. Knowingly or not, there are groups of guys that for whatever reason dont get along and have chosen one track or the other. Thus making way for this rivalry. Which in my opinion is bound to happen anyway because the two tracks are within 5 miles from each other. But why not benefit from this rivalry and have grudge matches or points series races? IMO the best thing would be for the guys that run both places sit down and talk about what they can do to help each other...

On an open forum I will say that I jumped the gun and should have kept my mouth shut, but I didnt and enough is enough. If we all keep acting like nothings wrong and keep repeating the same old B.S. nothing will ever get solved...


----------



## tlmarshall59

I'm a newbie here - and to RC racing. But I'm here because in the past 6 months I've spent over $1000 buying cars, parts and accessories to get myself and my disabled son started in the hobby. And now that we're 'ready', the local track has closed (Tri-State in Cincy).

I may have actually started this 'debate' because I've been searching for a place to race and also trying to decide what to race. The internet has led me to both of the tracks in question, and yes - I've posted on both threads trying to determine what my options are. And I can say that the people from BOTH tracks have been more than friendly and willing to help. My guess is that like most of you at both tracks, I'll pick one or the other based on how it fits my personal schedule. I'd LOVE to race at both tracks multiple times a week, but that's just not practical. And I WILL race at both tracks whenever my schedule allows it. 

You guys in Indy don't know how lucky you are to have TWO tracks that run regular schedules. My choices in Cincinnati are now to drive almost 2 hours in several different directions just to enjoy some RC racing.

I'm currently trying to decide between Bomber and VTA, and I think that's what led to the 'invite' to the Bomber guys. I didn't mean to stir things up - I'm just trying to find a place to race!

Thanks to all of you who have provided input and suggestions. I plan to make the trip up in the next couple of weeks to check things out. In the meantime - ENJOY what you have!


----------



## PDK RACING

chadtastic said:


> Some things are better said in person Mr. PDK...
> 
> For someone that almost never races, and has never shown up at Slots. You have an awful lot to say. Specially when you get the chance to throw in a cheep shot. So go back to trolling somewhere else...


Almost never races you should talk to my wife..lol I ran slots for a few years before working Fridays. I miss the Chinese food next door. Used to drive 250 miles round trip to run 1/8 nitro in Ohio. Some things are better said in person, I could not agree more. Pick a bar I will be there you are buying first round I will buy the fine cigars. Or we could roll around in the parking lot like some teenagers in puberty fighting over a hot girl. I prefer drinks and cigars maybe some light jazz or blues. I have no beef with you or slots I am just a 5'6 155 pound gods monument to everything that is an A$$, rather it be a smart one or just a hole not to mention a legend in my own mind. I am looking forward to that drink and cigar my friend and please lets do it soon…


----------



## vtxjosh

tlmarshall59 said:


> I'm a newbie here - and to RC racing. But I'm here because in the past 6 months I've spent over $1000 buying cars, parts and accessories to get myself and my disabled son started in the hobby. And now that we're 'ready', the local track has closed (Tri-State in Cincy).
> 
> I may have actually started this 'debate' because I've been searching for a place to race and also trying to decide what to race. The internet has led me to both of the tracks in question, and yes - I've posted on both threads trying to determine what my options are. And I can say that the people from BOTH tracks have been more than friendly and willing to help. My guess is that like most of you at both tracks, I'll pick one or the other based on how it fits my personal schedule. I'd LOVE to race at both tracks multiple times a week, but that's just not practical. And I WILL race at both tracks whenever my schedule allows it.
> 
> You guys in Indy don't know how lucky you are to have TWO tracks that run regular schedules. My choices in Cincinnati are now to drive almost 2 hours in several different directions just to enjoy some RC racing.
> 
> I'm currently trying to decide between Bomber and VTA, and I think that's what led to the 'invite' to the Bomber guys. I didn't mean to stir things up - I'm just trying to find a place to race!
> 
> Thanks to all of you who have provided input and suggestions. I plan to make the trip up in the next couple of weeks to check things out. In the meantime - ENJOY what you have!


You did'nt stir up anything man! You race were you feel best suits you, both tracks are good tracks and I think you would be happy with either or both whatever you decide to do. The Bomber class is a really cool class, it was developed by one of our racers for guys that had extra touring car chassis laying around to be able to build a car without the added expense of having to buy alot of different items to race in the faster classes. It is also cool to see all of those old car bodies flying around the track. Whatever you decide to do just have fun that is what this hobby is supposed to be about.:thumbsup:


----------



## tlmarshall59

vtxjosh said:


> You did'nt stir up anything man! You race were you feel best suits you, both tracks are good tracks and I think you would be happy with either or both whatever you decide to do. The Bomber class is a really cool class, it was developed by one of our racers for guys that had extra touring car chassis laying around to be able to build a car without the added expense of having to buy alot of different items to race in the faster classes. It is also cool to see all of those old car bodies flying around the track. Whatever you decide to do just have fun that is what this hobby is supposed to be about.:thumbsup:


Those old body styles are definitely awesome looking! Thanks and I look forward to meeting you!


----------



## chadtastic

Well seeing as how I dont share your fine taste in music or cigars, you can chose the bar. I got you buy a few inches (5'10'') but at least were in the same weight class...lol. Guess ill have to work on my jab this week to keep you at bay...


----------



## chadtastic

I like a little bit of country and allot of new alternative music. I get regular fight training every holiday at dinner when I kick my Dad's ass so I dont think you will stand a chance rolling around in the parking lot...lol:tongue::tongue::tongue::dude:


----------



## jtsbell

I didn't aim to cause a bunch of truble by my post all I wanted to do was get the bomber guys to run on Sundays so we could run our bomber.When you live in Lafayette and don't get off of work untill 5o its hard to be there by 7:00 and get some practice in.So if I stepped on some toes SORRY.


----------



## jetmechG550

I love fine cigars and drinks.


----------



## chadtastic

jtsbell said:


> I didn't aim to cause a bunch of truble by my post all I wanted to do was get the bomber guys to run on Sundays so we could run our bomber.When you live in Lafayette and don't get off of work untill 5o its hard to be there by 7:00 and get some practice in.So if I stepped on some toes SORRY.


Im sorry if all this has offended you. My [email protected]#h fest wasnt caused by you or aimed at you, just allot of behind the scene stuff going on in Indy where the two tracks are concerned...


----------



## cwoods34

On a lighter note, CHAD.......

That Civic body better be in by Friday  I've been jonesin' to break some M05 parts on the tracks...... :hat:


----------



## JESSICA

Helloooo Boys.... I wanted to be sure it was clear who this is, hence the username. In case you still dont know.... Jessica Khan, I have worked at Indy Slots for around 8-9 years...

In all the years I have been aware of hobbytalk, there have been two times when I wanted to comment on a post. The first time being some posts by Kevin Cole (from a couple years ago, so nothing personal) and obviously now. I am not a racer, as you are all aware I am a friendly, smiley girl that follows Dougs orders. I love my Indy Slots racers  muahxoxo. Since I am not a racer, I didnt run the place like one. I mostly just let the racers do whatever made them happy. Now there are four new owners, who actually do race, and will run it accordingly. I believe that they can keep Indy Slots thriving for years to come. How about leaving the negativity and not so funny sarcasm at the door. I believe that each track has their OWN thread, and these threads are ment for sharing RACING information, not insults. Working at I.S. for years... has taught me that you will never please EVERYone. The new owners are very motivated for success, I.S. has been successful for over 10 years now, they are ready to take it to new levels. Lets support each other.

_@PDK RACING "I ran slots for a few years before working Fridays." "I am just a 5'6 155 pound gods monument to everything that is an A$$, rather it be a smart one or just a hole not to mention a legend in my own mind."_ 
RAN SLOTS??? Your arrogance is impressive.
If your bringing cigars, I would like a Arturo Fuente... please and thank you.

Sorry for the long post boys, if I was going to create an account for only one post, I needed to make it worth my while. 
See you soon boys xoxo


----------



## hitman5

I wish I had a car to go on-road racing!!


----------



## BadSign

Group Hug!


----------



## Lugnutz

PDK RACING said:


> I am just a 5'6 155 pound gods monument to *everything that is an A$$,* rather it be a smart one or just a hole not to mention a legend in my own mind. I am looking forward to that drink and cigar my friend and please lets do it soon…





BadSign said:


> Group Hug!


I'll pass on that group hug.:lol:


----------



## Lugnutz

chadtastic said:


> The last thing I wanted to do was offend R/Car, so I apologize if I did. I was in no way saying they were involved or there is some kind of conspiracy going on to damage Slots. That being said. I think the rift between the places has been caused by the racers. Knowingly or not, there are groups of guys that for whatever reason dont get along and have chosen one track or the other. Thus making way for this rivalry. Which in my opinion is bound to happen anyway because the two tracks are within 5 miles from each other. But why not benefit from this rivalry and have grudge matches or points series races? IMO the best thing would be for the guys that run both places sit down and talk about what they can do to help each other...
> 
> On an open forum I will say that I jumped the gun and should have kept my mouth shut, but I didnt and enough is enough. If we all keep acting like nothings wrong and keep repeating the same old B.S. nothing will ever get solved...


Very well said.............now, somebody please start a Point Series.


----------



## BadSign

Lugnutz said:


> I'll pass on that group hug.:lol:


You know you want it...


----------



## BadSign

hitman5 said:


> I wish I had a car to go on-road racing!!


Come on over friday night and check it out anyway. A lot of guys have older cars they don't run anymore. If you ask some questions about the classes, you may find there's one for sale


----------



## chuck in indy

*What I always say to anyone*

Speaking of fellowship, I was actually asked not to come back to the not so fun grounds on the account of a disagreement I had over the vta rules along with days to try and run the on-road program a couple months ago so for all the coombayahers out there, try playing a different tune or at the very least play it on the other thread and not Slots. It's pretty sad when most of the silly stuff starts on this thread because of a chosen few (whom are good people regardless) from the other place who rarely make it to Slots. I'm sick of the "Indy is really lucky to have 2 tracks" card. If you really want to argue semantics, the Indiana area has several tracks but out of the two being mentioned, only one is a business. The correct statement would be that Indy is lucky that INDY SLOTS is still around and has been for over 10 years and while not perfect, Slots has constantly been trying to improve and stay with the times as far as the hobby goes. Like anything, if it's so great people will eventually come and check it out because a good word goes a long way but a bad one goes even further. The bad right now is the constant subliminal advertising and lame attempts for attention to try and get the spotlight off this threads tracks program, positive banter, tech talk, goofy videos, etc. It's classless and I would say the same thing to anyone from Slots who would attempt to do it on the other thread as well.

No matter what you do you're always gonna have camp Slots and camp blah, blah, blah. Just like your always gonna have Chevy fans and Ford fans. You can't change what is so just be happy with where your at and let the other stuff go and ignore any bait posted on this thread. Anytime this stuff even comes up it sucks the fun out of the hobby for the lamen and eventually people find other stuff to do while the hardcore racers who think this is a sport are always left to run by themselves with 2 others...

It's meant to be fun and stress free guys, ignore the bait.


----------



## hitman5

BadSign said:


> Come on over friday night and check it out anyway. A lot of guys have older cars they don't run anymore. If you ask some questions about the classes, you may find there's one for sale


I REALLY LOVE THE R/C BIT. NO OFFENSE TO ANY ON ROAD RACER , IT IS WHAT YOU LIKE AND IM REAL SURE I WOULD TOO.BUT THERE IS NO BETTER BUZZ TO ME THAN MAKING MYSELF DIZZY TRYING TO KEEP UP WITH MY MINI SLIDER GOING IN CIRCLES. I DO APPRECIATE THE FRIENDLY POST, I WISH I HAD ONE,BUT NOT INTERESTED IN BUYING IN. I DO STOP IN ON FRIDAY NIGHTS EVERY NOW AND THEN (SLOTS THAT IS) AND DO ENJOY WATCHING.


----------



## trerc

hitman5 said:


> I REALLY LOVE THE R/C BIT. NO OFFENSE TO ANY ON ROAD RACER , IT IS WHAT YOU LIKE AND IM REAL SURE I WOULD TOO.BUT THERE IS NO BETTER BUZZ TO ME THAN MAKING MYSELF DIZZY TRYING TO KEEP UP WITH MY MINI SLIDER GOING IN CIRCLES. I DO APPRECIATE THE FRIENDLY POST, I WISH I HAD ONE,BUT NOT INTERESTED IN BUYING IN. I DO STOP IN ON FRIDAY NIGHTS EVERY NOW AND THEN (SLOTS THAT IS) AND DO ENJOY WATCHING.


I used to like running in circles too...Then I learned there's more to life than left turns! :tongue:


----------



## Miller Time

You guys should check out the Tri-State thread on RC-Tech....negativity goes along way,,,,maybe this should go off line....


----------



## hitman5

Na! But I Will Be Positive And Just Go Back To The Oval Thread. It's To Close To X-mas And I Think I Might Have Been To Negative In The Past. See Ya From The Pits.


----------



## jetmechG550

JESSICA said:


> If your bringing cigars, I would like a Arturo Fuente... please and thank you.


Hemingway's are my favorite, nothing beats a good Short Story.



Miller Time said:


> You guys should check out the Tri-State thread on RC-Tech....negativity goes along way,,,,maybe this should go off line....


Yeah, that was a disaster.


----------



## PDK RACING

Well sweetheart if you think my arrogance is impressive you should see the size of my feet. Henry Clay and dark rum in a smoky room with some old guys on stage singing the blues


----------



## chadtastic

You guys think your so classy... LOL

To bad none of you are as pretty as I am...


----------



## jetmechG550

Dude's aren't pretty!


----------



## hankster

Closed per request


----------

